# Official Pro Wrestling Discussion



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 7, 2008)

EDIT: Tag spoilers please


I realized that it wasnt any official threads for prowrestling, so i decided to make one. We can discuss anything and everything about prowrestling. Anything!!! We can discuss the history of it, certain wrestlers, the monday night wars, your favorite moments, etc. To star things off, lets talk about....


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 2, 2010)

I doubt they'll let Morrison use the triangle choke. Thats Taker's finisher. They stopped that Tarver guy from using his punch finisher because Big Show was using it also.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 2, 2010)

No Taker uses the gogoplata, he stopped using the Triangle after he adopted the gogoplata. 

Anyone notice MVP seems more credible now that he uses the 305 which is just Pay Dirt.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 2, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> He's not your Budday, GUY!



HE AIN'T YOUR GUY, FRIEND!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2010)

i wish morrison changes his gimmick as well.. like jareth said, one of the few things interesting right now.. why not do a split personality angle 

1 week he's a rockstar and 1 week he goes heavy metal... see which gets more pop and stick with it when he finally gets "cured" 



			
				Bubba's Tweet said:
			
		

> i was going to take the high road but looks like tna has fired the first shot.
> 
> Bubba army.let ur feelings known now!! @TNADixie She based my firing on anti bubba tweets.
> 
> ...




lol, butthurt much


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 2, 2010)

He's not your friend guy!

It's really funny, Shelton isn't gone a week, and MVP already stole his finisher.

Edit: Except Matt may be the one with the psyco angle. Head injuries and all. Anyways. Morrison should take a few weeks off, and when he comes back, he returns with a beard started. New music, something post grunge, like Godsmack or Shinedown, hell even Our Lady Peace or AM Consiracy, music is part of the amping people up. He will say he had an epiphany, that he needs to get with the times.

The following week he has a new attire. All black attire. Save for some fur lining around the collar of his long vest. That's metal. And he starts taking out people left and right. Using Nitro Blast and Triangle Choke. And naturally he returns to his Palace of Wisdom quotes. Which always was epic.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 2, 2010)

I liked MVP a lot better when he used the Drive-By as a finisher. It's quick, easy, and looked painful. But I suppose that's a heel MVP move.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2010)

MVP should've stayed heel anyway


----------



## Watchman (May 2, 2010)

lol Bubba the Butthurt Love Sponge.


----------



## Sarun (May 2, 2010)

Maybe they could make a turn slowly by bring back his Lounge.

*Edit: So, we reached 20k. Congrats to rest of Sports Entertainment/Pro-wrestling fans.*


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 2, 2010)

I dunno. They need to feed faces to Punk, because the SES may well stay a while. I still think they should have Serena acquire the women's title. Lord knows she's the best woman on the mic in the women's division. She sounds like she's getting turned on when speaks. Anyway. Punk need to put Mysterio on the shelf and take his rightful place as God of Smackdown. Jack Swagger is unfit to be the top heel.


----------



## Sarun (May 2, 2010)

Punk - Main Event Title.
Serena - Women's Belt.
{Insert a Midcard Guy} - Midcard Title
Luke Gallows and (the Mysterious Guy) - Tag Titles


----------



## SilverCross (May 2, 2010)

sarun uchiha said:


> Punk - Main Event Title.
> Serena - Women's Belt.
> {Insert a Midcard Guy} - Midcard Title
> Luke Gallows and (the Mysterious Guy) - Tag Titles



leave tag titles on harts.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 2, 2010)

And Serena feuds with McRibs for the women's title. And brings up her dietary issues. "I'm Straight Edge. That means I can keep my lunch down." and just you wait the IWC will love it!


----------



## Sarun (May 2, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> leave tag titles on harts.


I meant down the line when Hart held the title for a good while and done feuding with pseudo teams, then they have a fued with SES and tag titles go back and forth.


----------



## Vox (May 2, 2010)

Jeez, how small does Cody Rhodes look. It didn't look that bad when he was with DiBiase, did it? He really needs to bulk up. Guess he's still really young though so he'll get there.

EDIT: Please get rid of that jobber music!


----------



## Watchman (May 2, 2010)

Cody Rhodes is better than Ted Dibiase Jr. in every way, and he actually has pretty fucking huge arms. It's just his tiny legs that make him look small.

But that's besides the point because he's far superior to Ted Dibiase Jr. in every way.


----------



## Sarun (May 2, 2010)

Cody would fit American Dream thingy if he wins the big one (Main Event Title) with a body that people supposedly say are not one of regular WWE Main Eventers.


----------



## Vox (May 2, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Cody Rhodes is better than Ted Dibiase Jr. in every way, and he actually has pretty fucking huge arms. It's just his tiny legs that make him look small.
> 
> But that's besides the point because he's far superior to Ted Dibiase Jr. in every way.



Of course he's better than DiBiase. That's not it. It looks as though he slacked off during his break because I swear that he was bigger and looked better at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 2, 2010)

Rhodes is actually more talented than Ted. He has personality. Ted is just a carbon copy of his dad. I marked out when he performed the Alabama Slam. That was definitely somethin that showed he had some ability.


----------



## Sarun (May 2, 2010)

I think he learned (or they trying to play from his past) Alabama Slam from Hardcore Holly.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 2, 2010)

Well yeah. But it as something cool to see. It makes him stand out more. I mean he reversed what I think was a head scissor take down and turned it into an Alabama Slam. Makes him have more credibility.


----------



## Sarun (May 2, 2010)

He certainly seems to be the one who is most capable of high flying moves from Legacy. I do think he should concentrate both on high flying moves and mat wrestling. Makes him stand out more from rest of former Legacy members.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 2, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> He's not your friend guy!
> 
> It's really funny, Shelton isn't gone a week, and MVP already stole his finisher.
> 
> ...



I'm happy as long as Matt Hardy gets a push to the IC/US then World title with Edge. BWT I AIN'T YOUR BUDDY, GUY!


----------



## Vox (May 2, 2010)

sarun uchiha said:


> He certainly seems to be the one who is most capable of high flying moves from Legacy. I do think he should concentrate both on high flying moves and mat wrestling. Makes him stand out more from rest of former Legacy members.



The moonsault he did was BEYEWTEEFULL.

In other news, the Jack facts were awesome. If the shit he said is true, the All American Worlds Heavyweight Champion is actually really, really, _really _accomplished.


----------



## Sarun (May 2, 2010)

Vox said:


> The moonsault he did was BEYEWTEEFULL.
> 
> In other news, the Jack facts were awesome. If the shit he said is true, the All American Worlds Heavyweight Champion is actually really, really, _really _accomplished.


I think what he said is (mostly) true. I atleast read that he refused to start on his job (finance something) in a company after he received a letter from WWE.


----------



## SAFFF (May 2, 2010)

Watchman said:


> lol Bubba the Butthurt Love Sponge.



Bubba the butthurt sponge.

I think he has mental issues.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 2, 2010)

Of course Bubba has mental issues? Didn't you see the picture of him with make up and earrings on? That makes Orlando Gaga seem tolerable!


----------



## Sarun (May 3, 2010)

Chance of Jericho and Miz teaming up? Maybe incorporate Maryse into the team, so we can have intergender/mixed tag team match against Hart Dynasty.


----------



## Darc (May 3, 2010)

DiBiase is better then Rhodes to me, he seems overall more talented.

I can only recall Natalia(chich from the Hart Dynasty) wrestling once, I don't think she takes the divas serious lol


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 3, 2010)

I made the Irish Curse in SvR2010. It's sweeeeeeeeet.


----------



## Legend (May 3, 2010)

Im hoping morrison doesnt lose and ted changes his character.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 3, 2010)

Morrison just basically beat Ted DiBiase twice! And was that a springboard 450?


----------



## Legend (May 3, 2010)

He's back.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 3, 2010)

What if...Zeke becomes Ted's Virgil? Frightening.

Win or lose if Morrison is in a match that isn't an over glorified squash match, it's fun to watch.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 3, 2010)

Watchman said:


> But that's besides the point because he's far superior to Ted Dibiase Jr. in every way.





Jareth Dallis said:


> *Rhodes is actually more talented than Ted.* He has personality. *Ted is just a carbon copy of his dad*. I marked out when he performed the Alabama Slam. *That was definitely somethin that showed he had some ability*.



..................................

A) Rhodes is not more talented than Ted. Especially not in ring

B) Ted Sr. is one of the best in ring workers ever. To say that his son is his carbon copy, yet isnt as talented as Cody fucking Rhodes is not only ridicilous, it's illogical. 

C) the Alabama Slam takes literally no talent or ability to use. I did that shit to my bro when I was 15. its just flinging a dude over your shoulder.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 3, 2010)

Well at least Cody isn't using his father's move set. That's all I was getting at. Maybe Ted has something, but he needs to develop some personality. Cody can at least make smug comments that are kind of funny. "My sixth grade graduation was superior to the original Marine." anyone?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 3, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Well at least Cody isn't using his father's move set. That's all I was getting at.


Mostly because Cody is half his dads size


----------



## Legend (May 3, 2010)

I find cody boring tbh, Ted is slightly more interesting, i have a wait and see approach with him until his brother and mr.perfect's son get called up


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 3, 2010)

I'm not too invested in either of them to be honest. Both tend to have a bit of a free ride at the moment.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 4, 2010)

Man did RAW rape the shit out of TNA tonight. What's the deal with OJ's openly gay gimmick? Its so lame. Wheres Bischoff? He's the only one i find entertaining on TNA aside from Flair and  Mr.4:20.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 4, 2010)

Gimmick? Dude OJ is actually openly bisexual. Bischoff probably thought using that would create controversy and get people to watch. Right idea, wrong gender. People will watch if its bisexual girls.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 4, 2010)

Its still a gimmick and a very shitty one at that. OJ lacks the necessary charisma to pull this off...and the extremely hot girlfriend to go with it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 4, 2010)

The fact is. It's a car crash, you're disgusted but you can't look away.

Edit: I figured out the ultimate way to Turn JoMo heel again. Bring Liviana up, introduce her as Melina's sister. Do the whole, "YOU SLEPT WITH MY SISTER" routine. Total heel set up, and guys will respect him, more than likely.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 4, 2010)

sarun uchiha said:


> *Chance of Jericho and Miz teaming up?*



The Jiz? 

I like this.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 4, 2010)

One name someone suggested was Oligarchy. Basically its a rule of a few elite. One thing remains. Jericho telling Cole to talk about Barrett more, is always epic. "TALK ABOUT HIM MORE!!!"


----------



## Sarun (May 4, 2010)

Maybe include William Regal along with Jericho, Miz and Wade Barrett. We could potentially have a good stable.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 4, 2010)

^ I like the sound of that


----------



## Sedaiv (May 4, 2010)

A Jericho Stable will suck. He's much better flying solo unless this stable includes Lance Storm and is called SUDDEN IMPACT.


----------



## SAFFF (May 4, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> A Jericho Stable will suck. He's much better flying solo unless this stable includes Lance Storm and is called SUDDEN IMPACT.



BOOOOOOOOOOORING. BOOOOOOOOOOOOORING.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2010)

Ratings are in...

Raw: 3.0
Impact: 0.8

While Impact went back to their usual ratings for Monday nights without the draft in the way, Raw's ratings have been steadily declining for the last month or so...what's the deal there?


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 4, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ratings are in...
> 
> Raw: 3.0
> Impact: 0.8
> ...



Not enough Cena airtime. It also might be half the episode revolving around Edge spearing Orton. Like it or not no one cares about Edge anymore.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 4, 2010)

Monday night War my ass


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2010)

TNA succeeded in their war by destroying wrestling so thoroughly, both shows lost ratings.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 4, 2010)

F'ing right. I looked at TNA results for last night. That was SHIT. Half the episode was a stupid fight.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 4, 2010)

TNA 2002-2005


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 4, 2010)

Damnit WWE! Book Archer into a match! I miss seeing that creepy stare.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 4, 2010)

TNA competing against WWE HA! Everyone serious thought they'd be a threat eight years ago. Guess who's right when I err they said "TNA will never have that ability."


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2010)

Man, NXT may be even worse than TNA. Fuck this show.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 5, 2010)

After I read the spoiler I watched deadliest warrior instead.


----------



## SAFFF (May 5, 2010)

Watching Bryan struggle at wolfing down a diet soda really makes him look like a supreme pussy. I think WWE has completely killed all attempts at momentum he ever had. Right now he's that guy fans "pity cheer" for.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 5, 2010)

Damn, I guess I'm the only one who found NXT pretty entertaining. 

Was pretty shocked at seeing Gabriel displaying some actual personality for once and the Young/Barrett scuffle at the end was pretty damn nice. Also, Tarver continued to rule the world on the mic. Put Regal on this show some more. I demand to see him interact more with Sheffield!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 5, 2010)

That isn't a shock though. I really don't see the point to any of the challenges other than the promo one.


----------



## Sarun (May 5, 2010)

Would Tarvar be a good Virgil for ted DiBiase Jr?


----------



## Vox (May 5, 2010)

Hell no. That would mean we lose how awesome Tarver's personality is. He has to be my favorite NXT Rookie.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 5, 2010)

I was really looking forward to Gabriel leaving next week. among all the rookies he had the least personality. here is to hope Christians rookie goes.


----------



## Watchman (May 5, 2010)

Otunga or Sheffield. I'm hoping one of them goes, but more than likely they'll get rid of Tarver.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 5, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Man, NXT may be even worse than TNA. Fuck this show.





Fuck this company.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 5, 2010)

So NXT (i think) and SD! were in my hometown of North Charleston SC last night

Didn't get to go 

BUT 

Went to Applebees.....saw Rey (my friend Donnie bought his meal and got an autograph Pics of us with him soon) MVP (who seemed a little cranky, probally drained) Carlito (took a picture with another group but said nothing while we their, couldn't tell if he was being douchey or didn't want to interrupt.) R-Truth (who had a fucking man purse.....that he wore over his shoulder.....) and THE TWO TIME TWO TIME ALL AMERICAN AMERICAN......WHO I GOT A PIC WITH

MVP did make me laugh though.

Me: I'm a huge Swagger mark

Swagger: *does trademark cheesy smile*

MVP: OH! so you're the one! 

Rey: 

Swagger is fucking HUGE and his handshake could break stone. 

What made it so awesome is that MVP was clearly the spokeperson of the group, and Swagger wasn't paying us a lick of attention (busy watching ESPN) until I said I'm a Swagger mark and his face lit the fuck up.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 5, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Watching Bryan struggle at wolfing down a diet soda really makes him look like a supreme pussy. I think WWE has completely killed all attempts at momentum he ever had. Right now he's that guy fans "pity cheer" for.



thats the point,

hes the new uber underdog


----------



## Shirker (May 5, 2010)

@Chaos: Cool story, bro 

But seriously, that must've been an epic experience. Wish I could've seen their reactions myself . Good for you, dude.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 5, 2010)

Shirker said:


> @Chaos: Cool story, bro
> 
> But seriously, that must've been an epic experience. Wish I could've seen their reactions myself . Good for you, dude.



The most important part. R-TRUTH MAN PURSE.....THAT WAS WORN OVER THE SHOULDER 


*Spoiler*: _Terrible quality_ 









If someone can make these look a little better for me AKA not as shitty I'd rep


----------



## Zen-aku (May 5, 2010)

i thought rey Always wore his mask


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 5, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> i thought rey Always wore his mask



Only during press stuff and sex


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2010)

good for ya chaos... 

you're pretty tall yourself


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 5, 2010)

But on Monday he was marking out for Bryan which is kind of weird...maybe Cole is...BIPOLAR!


----------



## Shadow (May 5, 2010)

Anybody going to the ROH SHOW IN NYC Manhattan center this saturday?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 5, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Only during press stuff and sex



lol. and awesome for you man. for a second I thought you were R-truth.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 5, 2010)

And you don't have a picture of Truth with the man purse?!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 5, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> But on Monday he was marking out for Bryan which is kind of weird...maybe Cole is...BIPOLAR!



Yeah, he can't even be consistent with his hate.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 5, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> And you don't have a picture of Truth with the man purse?!



He clearly was just tryin to unwind at one point, so I didn't wanna bother him. It was a small one anyway. Also, he smokes


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 5, 2010)

It just seems weird. Monday he was Bryan's biggest fan, then on Tuesday back to normal.

It seems TNA has decided to call Jesse Neal and Shannon Moore's tag team, Ink Inc. I dunno, is it cool or lame?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 5, 2010)

I think "Ink Incorporated" sounds better than "Ink Inc". At any rate, it sticks those two together, so they don't have to lame up the show in two separate segments. I think it's a good move.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 5, 2010)

They kinda look like a team. Similar look. Albeit Shannon is kinda weird with his book of diligaf whatever that is.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 6, 2010)

Ugh. Shannon Moore.

While I think TNA get's a bit of unnecessary crap from internet fans about signing former WWE stars, Moore really is the epitome of a 'WWE reject'. Just a complete waste of space. And Jesse Neal is one of the many young guys in TNA that has almost zero upside.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 6, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Oh joy of joys, Alex Riley is the hooded member of the SES. I fail to see anything remarkable in Riley. Apparently he has good mic skill. But the SES does NOT need a jock.



What? It wasn't Kaval?


----------



## SAFFF (May 6, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> The most important part. R-TRUTH MAN PURSE.....THAT WAS WORN OVER THE SHOULDER
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Terrible quality_
> ...



Oh fuck! You got pics with Swagger AND Rey?!? LUCKY friend! Also at first glance i thought you were R-Truth. I didn't know you were growing dreads.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 6, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> What? It wasn't Kaval?



I believe its either Mercury or Riley. From the sounds of it, it's more likely to be Mercury as the masked man used Mercury's finisher. Kaval may come into the SES from the sounds of it they want the SES to be a big faction.


----------



## Vox (May 6, 2010)

Does Applebees have good food? Or just huge servings? Because I got the idea that it was kinda hick. Or WWE Superstars are just tight bastards.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 6, 2010)

Good news everyone! Finlay won't wrestle anymore!! Vince said the 52 year old Finlay is too old.


----------



## SilverCross (May 6, 2010)

applebees is good, nothing amazing, but good.

anyways, its good to make room for younger guys, but theres always some part of me that feels a bit sad to hear one of the old vets wont be in the ring anymore..


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 6, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Good news everyone! Finlay won't wrestle anymore!! Vince said the 52 year old Finlay is too old.



This is hardly good news. With that said, I'm all for a freshening up of names and as long as he's still a road agent, I'm a happy boy. Plus, with Matt Hardy moving into more of an anchor talent role I feel Finlay isn't really needed on the main roster anymore. Kind of sucks that I wont see him every Friday night, though. A feud with Kaval would've been all kinds of awesome.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 6, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> It just seems weird. Monday he was Bryan's biggest fan, then on Tuesday back to normal.


He hated on Bryan some, just not to the extent that he does on NXT because he didn't have Matthews there to play off of.



Jareth Dallis said:


> They kinda look like a team. Similar look. Albeit Shannon is kinda weird with his book of diligaf whatever that is.


D.I.L.I.G.A.F. - Do I Look Like I give a darn.



Jareth Dallis said:


> Good news everyone! Finlay won't wrestle anymore!! Vince said the 52 year old Finlay is too old.


Even at 52, he's light-years better than Morrison.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 6, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Oh fuck! You got pics with Swagger AND Rey?!? LUCKY friend! Also at first glance i thought you were R-Truth. I didn't know you were growing dreads.


I've growing em for about 2 years now


Vox said:


> Does Applebees have good food? Or just huge servings? Because I got the idea that it was kinda hick. Or WWE Superstars are just tight bastards.


 Like was said, the foods pretty damn good. Especially for the price



Jareth Dallis said:


> Good news everyone! Finlay won't wrestle anymore!! Vince said the 52 year old Finlay is too old.


Bout fucking time


Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Even at 52, he's light-years better than Morrison.



No

And we all know my feelings on Morrison


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 6, 2010)

I hope your proud of yourself Shadow, you made Ghost defend Morrison.


----------



## RadishMan (May 6, 2010)

Did any titles change hands or did anyone major die/endeavor'd in the past month? I haven't had much Internet access.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 6, 2010)

No titles changed hands in the E. Van Dam is TNA champion, no one cares about the knock outs title anymore. Kazarian once again proved he's the X-Division Cena, as in they can't keep the title off him.

Shelton, Knox, Yang Wang, Jesse, Mickie, Katie, and Funaki released. That's about all that happened from what I recall.


----------



## Sarun (May 6, 2010)

Some folks have said that it was okay to discuss spoilers here under spoiler-tags but I wanna know current feeling. Should I start a discussion based on current smackdown spoilers under spoiler-tags?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 6, 2010)

sarun uchiha said:


> Some folks have said that it was okay to discuss spoilers here under spoiler-tags but I wanna know current feeling. Should I start a discussion based on current smackdown spoilers under spoiler-tags?



Go for it. S'long as we all keep our comments in spoilers


----------



## Sarun (May 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




McIntyre been stripped off his IC title and got fired. Storyline is that he didn't stop beating up Mat Hardy [again].
A possible gimmick match in the future once McIntyre and Matt returns?

Kofi beats Ziggler and Christian beats Cody to face each other for vacant IC title. I hope Kofi wins it so Christian can be free to go to WHC scene.

Swagger gets chock-slammed to announce table by Big Show. Can Swagger gutwrench bomb Big Show?


----------



## RadishMan (May 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ugh I hate when people are stripped of titles just to avoid having a job. With HBK semi-finished I thought so were those...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2010)

Finlay is world's ahead of Morrison as far as being a worker inside the ring. Morrison is purely a spot monkey.

As far as the spoilers go...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I see nothing in Drew McIntyre. He has the face of a young girl and his wrestling is pretty mediocre. Sheamus and Swagger are worlds ahead of him and stripping the title off him is pretty much the lamest way to get the title to someone else. Just job this useless whore and lets move on with our lives.


----------



## SAFFF (May 6, 2010)

Morrison can only hope to be even half as good as Finlay when his mediocre career is all said and done.


----------



## RadishMan (May 6, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Morrison can only hope to be even half as good as Finlay when his mediocre career is all said and done.



All Morrison has to do is get over and he did something not even Finlay could!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 6, 2010)

Checking with judges. Yes, that was a wicked burn!


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 6, 2010)

I would like to congratulate TNA for moving back to Thursdays. They know their place.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 6, 2010)

So part of what's goin on with Tara. She's upset that TBP wouldn't take a few over her offensive moves. She went to management about the issue instead of talking to them about it. In short, catty bitches are catty bitches, dunno how often I have to say that.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 6, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Finlay is world's ahead of Morrison as far as being a worker inside the ring. Morrison is purely a spot monkey.



Thank the lord this is the general consensus around here. I hate coming on to forums with the same old "LoLzZ. M0riiSan iis dA beSt cuzZ hE doEZz m0veZz~! type of fans.


----------



## RadishMan (May 7, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Thank the lord this is the general consensus around here. I hate coming on to forums with the same old "LoLzZ. M0riiSan iis dA beSt cuzZ hE doEZz m0veZz~! type of fans.



Those haymakers do get old...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 7, 2010)

I just like Morrison cause he can be fun to watch, and he has a good look. Also he can be pretty athletic. I do wish he would add more ground based techniques to his repertoire though. Aerial moves are actually entertaining but make better anywhere moves. He needs to have a ground finisher. He could be a good performer, if he just went back to the MLD, but apparently he has a face moveset which I don't quite grasp.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 7, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> All Morrison has to do is get over and he did something not even Finlay could!



Finlay had Hornswoggle, so YES...he was over at one point.

Meanwhile, Morrison is busy cutting crappy "comedy" promos with R-Truth that somehow exude negative charisma. God, don't even get me started on that "Mr Ziggles" crap. 

If Morrison turns heel again, he can keep his aerial moves, but he needs to give them a heelish twist. Or tease using them and then not do them. Morrison's breakdance legdrop for instance, was a pretty dickish move when he was in MNM. 

I dunno...he's a dude that you could've swore would become a star and he's getting really exposed instead.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 7, 2010)

I blame creative really. The lines he has to say as a face, no one could say with a straight face. Its so corny.


----------



## SAFFF (May 7, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> All Morrison has to do is get over and he did something not even Finlay could!



Yeah, too bad that's not going to happen with Morrison having less charisma than Finlay and having mic skills as good as Shelton. The only future for Morrison is tag titles and "close but no cigar" matches because he lacks a personality and a decent move set that you can actually mark for.

You can't mark for his corkscrew, it never hits.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 7, 2010)

Morrison had that one facebuster he uses as a signature. Dunno why he just doesn't use that or some other grapple.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 7, 2010)

Jimmy Hart, Koko B. Ware, Honky Tonk Man and Hillbilly Jim are starting a fucking band. Please let this be a joke


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 7, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Damn you you little Supes loving cunt.
> 
> Be lucky I'm tired or I'd really burn you


Like Ollie's ass after Hal has his way with him?


----------



## SAFFF (May 7, 2010)

Watching TNA right now, for a second i thought Jeff was getting fat but its just that tight ass shirts do not fit well on him. He does look bigger than he looked in WWE.

edit: I'm reading the "tna heading back to thursdays" notice at the bottom of my screen and giggling. This company is so fail to even think they'd do good on monday nights without changing anything up with their product. They haven't improved at all. What the fuck did they expect was going to happen? Do they honestly think wrestling fans just appear out of thin air? Specially in 2010?!? Jeez what a couple of dumb fucks running that company.

Fire Dixie Carter.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 7, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Like Ollie's ass after Hal has his way with him?



Be reasonable, you know Hal bottoms


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 7, 2010)

I dunno... Hal looks like he'd be the dom in the relationship.


----------



## Vox (May 7, 2010)

Man, I've always liked Finlay and his jesus thats a huge tongue Rosario Dawson has.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 7, 2010)

Today would have been Owen Hart's 45th birthday.


----------



## SAFFF (May 7, 2010)

Vox said:


> Man, I've always liked Finlay and his jesus thats a huge tongue Rosario Dawson has.



The better to gobble your dick with.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 7, 2010)

John Morrison is the 2010 version of Shelton Benjamin. He has all the tools but has no idea how to use them.


----------



## RadishMan (May 7, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> The better to gobble your dick with.



We're PG, mister.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 7, 2010)

Founds osme spoilers for next years HOF...



Goldberg is said to headline it, IF his ego chills. But Ron Simmons is a for sure lock while the Stiener Brothers and Sting are being tossed out, assuming they're not with TNA.

Also TNA is trying to not only get Maria (Cute as button KEEP HER AS ONLY SCREEN ONLY I.E. Valet or interviewer) but also try and reform Team Angle: 

Althought not exactly wrestling related but it is, but it's more NFL: Lawrence Taylor (who headlined WM11 with Bam Bam Bigelow) was arrested for rape. Yes it was with an 15 year old girl.


But I would like to note: Apperently Ted DiBiase, Brett DiBiase and Joe Hennig will be the Fortunate Sons. Looks like they want to keep Teddy a stableman. 


I also liked what I read here: 


Apprently, TNA not only had Shannon Moore almost lose an ear (lots o' blood) but they're having a Tough Enough type show to compete against NXT. Good to see TNA finds a great way to not only lower the bar but the damn standard as well.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually, it's Shannon Moore's damn fault he almost lost an ear. The idiot shouldn't be wrestling with piercings anyway. Anyone remember when Bossman ripped a nose ring off Droz and he bled all over the place?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 7, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> The better to gobble your dick with.



Indeed


----------



## RadishMan (May 7, 2010)

You guys are wrestling fans, what do you know about such topics?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 7, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> You guys are wrestling fans, what do you know about such topics?



Rasslin fan I may be, but this cowboy's been saddliny up since 7th grade


----------



## RadishMan (May 7, 2010)

So you were that little bastard that hot teacher was on the news for? Salute.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 7, 2010)

Man Lawerence Taylor fucked up but it can't be helped. Most 15 year olds nowadays look 30 and act 18.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 7, 2010)

I presented the newest meme, inspired by a Matt Iseman joke on Sport Soup which is inspired by the Dos Equis commercials.

*He doesn't always job, but when he does, it sure as hell won't be clean.*


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 7, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> I presented the newest meme, inspired by a Matt Iseman joke on Sport Soup which is inspired by the Dos Equis commercials.
> 
> *He doesn't always job, but when he does, it sure as hell won't be clean.*



He must've been referring to Taker...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 7, 2010)

No Matt Iseman did one about some coach in a pink suit. That one was courtesy of Ghost.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 8, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Actually, it's Shannon Moore's damn fault he almost lost an ear. The idiot shouldn't be wrestling with piercings anyway. Anyone remember when Bossman ripped a nose ring off Droz and he bled all over the place?



I didn't mean had as in they wanted him to.


----------



## SAFFF (May 8, 2010)

So i guess Macintosh is headed to RAW? For what purpose?

lol morrison is REALLY about to become marty jannety now.


----------



## RadishMan (May 8, 2010)

Taker for whatever reason randomly jobs cleanly to people in forgettable matches. Didn't Kozlov beat Taker clean one week to build towards WM25? And somehow he still had to earn the right at Mania over HBK...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 8, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Taker for whatever reason randomly jobs cleanly to people in forgettable matches. Didn't Kozlov beat Taker clean one week to build towards WM25? And somehow he still had to earn the right at Mania over HBK...



Beat him clean and hard. no finisher


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 9, 2010)

Taker better put someone over next year at WM. The streak has run its course.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 9, 2010)

So this is getting posted in all the major threads I frequent. IDK if it's off topic.


> So today makes it 2 years since my mom passed away. Without doubt the longest and roughest 728 days of my life. I know went on this whole spiel about it on her birthday, so I'll spare of that for now. But, the point I wanna make is simple: you only get one mother, and if your smart you'll cherish her while you have her.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 9, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> Taker better put someone over next year at WM. The streak has run its course.



Yeah right. I think Undertaker should retire with the streak intact and say "There, I dare anyone to make 20+ appereances let alone win 20+ Wrestle Mania matches."


----------



## RadishMan (May 9, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> Taker better put someone over next year at WM. The streak has run its course.



WM had a low buyrate. Fuck a filler HHH match, just give us the Cena encounter one year early.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 9, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Yeah right. I think Undertaker should retire with the streak intact and say "There, I dare anyone to make 20+ appereances let alone win 20+ Wrestle Mania matches."



"BoooooooRING!, booooooooooRING!". That would be so lame, sounds like something Triple H or Hogan would do. It will also look like the only thing Taker had going for him his whole career was his WM streak. LOL.



RadishMan said:


> WM had a low buyrate. Fuck a filler HHH match, just give us the Cena encounter one year early.



Look at the card. The only draw was Cena. It was bound to fail. At least at 25 Triple H was still very over, Jeff was on the roster and HBK/Taker was fresh. 27 will probably be much higher if WWE can capitalize off Orton's recent overness and turn him into a big draw.


----------



## Watchman (May 9, 2010)

Only an absolute fool would say the only thing Undertaker has/had going for him was his Wrestlemania Streak (which, by the way, IS sort of a huge fucking deal). 

But go on, explain how him retiring undefeated at Wrestlemania would be a terrible idea.


----------



## RadishMan (May 9, 2010)

It would be a terrible idea because the entire purpose of a streak is the ending. There's no point otherwise. Taker retiring with it in tact makes the whole thing pointless. He gains nothing. He's a legend. He has "respeck" from everyone in the ever. Most of his matches until recently have sucked monkey balls (yes WM14 was boring), so at the very least he owes us something memorable in the end. At the very least he's "old school" so he should at least follow the mindset of "on your back" to close out. Cena might be too humble to end it, but it Taker feels it's best for business...

Don't tell me it wouldn't be awesome to watch the aftermath. The problem today is everyone wants the "cool" heel. Cena ending it would not be. Cena turning heel outside of this makes him cool. Cena ending the streak cuts the divide. The kids will hate him because he beat Taker. The guys who already hate him will DESPISE HIM from the bottom of their soul. Every Mania Cena trolls the 2 plants in the front row. By ending the streak he trolls the entire WWE UNIVERSE.


----------



## Watchman (May 9, 2010)

I disagree that retiring with it intact makes the streak pointless, it still provides a benchmark to be passed in future if WWE ever want to use it to build up another wrestler, and at the same time is a great send-off for a character like the Undertaker, who due to his gimmick can't be given the same treatment as Ric Flair or HBK were with a highly emotional storyline + farewell.

That said, you're right that Undertaker is very Old School in his mentality and probably would want to put someone over for his final match. I'd just rather he left on a high note with that streak intact than otherwise.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 9, 2010)

Some dude threatened to blow up WWE headquareters and then show up with machine guns and machetes (dunno how that will work if he already blew the place up.....) because they released Micke James. Gotta love crazy folk


----------



## Jimin (May 9, 2010)

I just saw the Eddie vs Dean 2/3 Falls ECW match. Wow, what a great match. It wasn't your usual high flying match but it had great moves with good execution. Great attention to detail. The ref even put his hands on the mat to check if Dean or Eddie's shoulders were on the mat. Overall, I would say a 9/10 match.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 9, 2010)

Cena/Taker is the biggest match they could make, unless Rock comes back to face Cena. Vince would be stupid to pass up on the opportunity. Whether Cena ends the streak or not, it would be bad to pass up on the match.


----------



## RadishMan (May 9, 2010)

I don't put any stock in future Rock matches so Cena/Taker is really the last money match we will get in the WWE. Cena already gets crazy reactions, put that in the main event with Taker with a lot of old timers hanging it up... not sure if it'll rival Hogan/Rock, but this could be close.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 10, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> "BoooooooRING!, booooooooooRING!". That would be so lame, sounds like something Triple H or Hogan would do. It will also look like the only thing Taker had going for him his whole career was his WM streak. LOL.



Boring is every single Triple H match since 1999 and all of Hogans matches. Undertaker keeping the streak wins, escept for you marks like you which flat out fail. 



> Look at the card. The only draw was Cena. It was bound to fail. At least at 25 Triple H was still very over, Jeff was on the roster and HBK/Taker was fresh. 27 will probably be much higher if WWE can capitalize off Orton's recent overness and turn him into a big draw.



All wrestlemanias have failed since 1999 IMO. 



Watchman said:


> I disagree that retiring with it intact makes the streak pointless, it still provides a benchmark to be passed in future if WWE ever want to use it to build up another wrestler, and at the same time is a great send-off for a character like the Undertaker, who due to his gimmick can't be given the same treatment as Ric Flair or HBK were with a highly emotional storyline + farewell.
> 
> That said, you're right that Undertaker is very Old School in his mentality and probably would want to put someone over for his final match. I'd just rather he left on a high note with that streak intact than otherwise.



Wow... we actually agree for once.

But yes, Cena VS Undertaker now would draw like mad. But what would teh set up be? Undertaker is on Smackdown to help out younger stars, he's a huge draw on Smackdown, and lets face it, Triple H doesn't want to job to The Undertaker anymore than he already has.


----------



## Vox (May 10, 2010)

Cena v Taker @WM would be the biggest match since Cena v Batista at Summerslam. It would draw like crazy. But Cena wouldn't end the streak. It'd have to be a kid on the verge of becoming huge, like Orton was poised when he and Taker had their match. If Orton had won, he would be bigger than Cena right now.

But I highly doubt that the streak will end at all.


----------



## LouDAgreat (May 10, 2010)

I think the Undertaker losing at Wrestlemania would be a good way for him to finally Rest In Piece. (In other words, a way for him to retire that fits his dead man character)


----------



## Sedaiv (May 10, 2010)

Even if the stopped the Dead Man character, fans would want it back too much. Why do you think it returned? I liked the American Bad Ass Undertaker more than Deadman.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2010)

badass taker was awesome at the mic.. too bad it won't be the same now..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 10, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Boring is every single Triple H match since 1999 and all of Hogans matches. Undertaker keeping the streak wins, escept for you marks like you which flat out fail.







> All wrestlemanias have failed since 1999 IMO.


17 failed? 21 failed? 23 and 24 failed?

C'mon now, stop trolling.



> But yes, Cena VS Undertaker now would draw like mad. But what would teh set up be? Undertaker is on Smackdown to help out younger stars, he's a huge draw on Smackdown, and lets face it, Triple H doesn't want to job to The Undertaker anymore than he already has.


The set-up wouldn't be hard. Hell, they could just use when Taker turned on John in that tag match a while back as motivation in that Cena feels that Taker doesn't respect him even though he's beaten everyone Taker has and the only way he feels he can gain that respect is by ending the streak.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 10, 2010)

Shadow: I forgot about that match. Would be interesting in the least. Also why do the following fail to me?

X-Seven had avery good card, but this alone made it fail:

Chyna VS Ivory WWE Women's Championship

Ruined the whole night for me. Don't get me wrong, I am an E&C Mark, but Steve Austin turning Heel for Triple H sucked. While I like Austin reguardless of affiliation, him and HHH as a team really made me stop like Austin for a bit, then the crapp invasion angle came =/

21? Christy Hemme is cute as a button and I'd like ot blow a load over her face, but she's terrible in the ring, the MITB honestly wasn't that great IMO, GOOD YES, GREAT NO, Akebeno VS Big Show... WTF? While I'm glad that Cena got the rub from JBL, Batista = epic boring to me.

23? Ric Flair in a DARK MATCH? KENNEDY WINNING MITB? Khali on WM at all? Do I need to explain my dismay at the Trump VS McMahon story line that included Rossie O'Donnell VS Donald Trump as the ignition? T-N-A! T-N-A! T-N-A! T-N-A!


----------



## RadishMan (May 10, 2010)

Ummm... you were SUPPOSED to stop liking Austin though. Granted hardly anyone followed suit, which is why the turn didn't work. I'd hardly consider 23 a failure in terms of money, however...


----------



## LouDAgreat (May 10, 2010)

Sedaiv said:
			
		

> Even if the stopped the Dead Man character, fans would want it back too much. Why do you think it returned? I liked the American Bad Ass Undertaker more than Deadman.



The American Bad Ass taker was cool in the first few months... but then I got sick of it. 

Ministry undertaker was gangsta.



> X-Seven had avery good card, but this alone made it fail:
> 
> Chyna VS Ivory WWE Women's Championship



I actually liked that match.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 10, 2010)

A set-up to Cena/Taker is rather simple. Taker could just come out and stand in the middle of the ring, cut a promo about him being the phenom, and all those whol have failed to end the streak. He can talk about how no one has yet to end the streak, and HBK being the closest to do it. And then...Cena's music plays. The crowd goes nuts. And then Cena challenges Taker to a match. Simple as that...and then Cena goes on to make Taker tap out to the STFU in the middle of the ring!

Edit: HHH has had plenty of good, and even great matches since 99. My personal favorite was da 3 stages of hell match with Austin in 2000.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 10, 2010)

lol someone must have shitty taste if they think the WMs from the 90s compare to the WMs of the 2000s.


----------



## Sarun (May 10, 2010)

I nowadays consider Evolution as the benchmark of a well run stable, especially (usually) heel one.

I don't want to see a repeat per say but I wish to see some more stable like that. SES feels different while it is good.
Legacy went out early but then again Cody and Ted didn't have that memorable fued outside of against DX.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 10, 2010)

Is it me...or do Bourne and Gail look good together?


----------



## LouDAgreat (May 11, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> lol someone must have shitty taste if they think the WMs from the 90s compare to the WMs of the 2000s.



There were some epic matches in the Wrestlemanias of the 90s though the 2000 Wrestlemanias were better overall. No arguing that. 

Also, I hear BHret Hart is getting a title shot next week. Your guys thoughts?


----------



## Vox (May 11, 2010)

sarun uchiha said:


> I nowadays consider Evolution as the benchmark of a well run stable, especially (usually) heel one.
> 
> I don't want to see a repeat per say but I wish to see some more stable like that. SES feels different while it is good.
> Legacy went out early but then again Cody and Ted didn't have that memorable fued outside of against DX.



Cody and Ted only had one feud in Legacy. And it was good. Probably my favorite feud of 2009.

And Evolution just clicked. It was epic. It is the benchmark.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 11, 2010)

Meatloaf segment was painful.

Yoshi, Golddust, Santino, and Morrison coming out with the same sunglasses. Priceless.


----------



## Vox (May 11, 2010)

That avatar kills, JD.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 11, 2010)

Thanks. 

*He doesn't always mock Jeff Hardy, but when he does, he may want to avoid the schools for a while.

Stay Straight Edge my friends.*


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 11, 2010)

Daniel Bryan finally wins...and he still looks like a huge loser in the process.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 11, 2010)

It took Santino for him to finally win. You got Morrison, Golddust, Yoshi, and Santino for a match and as we all know, Santino is the most over Jobber in the E. He's the new Jim Duggan.


----------



## Watchman (May 11, 2010)

Seriously? That's who they went with for Bryan actually picking up a win? _Santino?_


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 11, 2010)

At least he didn't beat a local jobber.


----------



## SAFFF (May 11, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Daniel Bryan finally wins...and he still looks like a huge loser in the process.



I actually like it. Poor Daniel Bryan. The price for not looking bulked up.


----------



## Watchman (May 11, 2010)

I recently rewatched the Ric Flair Farewell episode of Raw (still brings a tear to my eye)

Goddamnit, Ric, that was the best send-off I've ever seen - why'd you have to go ruin the fairytale ending by going to TNA?


----------



## RadishMan (May 11, 2010)

Watchman said:


> I recently rewatched the Ric Flair Farewell episode of Raw (still brings a tear to my eye)
> 
> Goddamnit, Ric, that was the best send-off I've ever seen - why'd you have to go ruin the fairytale ending by going to TNA?



Because his 30 ex-wives and excessive spending won't allow him to retire ever. It was and will forever be the best send off, but we all know he didn't wanna stop. Not that he can ever.

Regal kills again. I loved how he made everyone his bitch. 

Guest Hosts... I almost thought they were going to end it finally. "They have no power"... but they're still here...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 11, 2010)

Regal rapping is a youtube moment.


----------



## Shirker (May 11, 2010)

I agree, but not because it was funny, but because it was a legitimately decent rap, a notion further confirmed by the fact that Flava Flav said it was bad 

BTW, if the guest hosts no longer have "power" then can someone tell what their purpose is anymore? Recently, the hosts barely appear for a cumulative 5 minutes a show. The "power" was the only thing that made their appearencess make of lick of sense. Now that that's gone... why?


----------



## Watchman (May 11, 2010)

I think they'll have power again considering that Vickie got scared off Raw by Randy Orton's facial expressions. It was probably just a one-night thing and an excuse to get Vickie some more heat.


----------



## RadishMan (May 11, 2010)

The guest hosts serve a purpose... getting Raw mentioned on Sportscenter and other mainstream outlets. So there's still a point.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 11, 2010)

Besides, do you want Flava Flav having power over your show? lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2010)

Skip
Bryant
Tarver


...Please let Justin Gabriel or Heath Slater be next...these two really really do bore me.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 11, 2010)

No, no, no, no, NO! N. O. Get rid of that greener than the Incredible Hulk, Otunga first. At least Slater and Gabriel know how to wrestle.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 11, 2010)

Man, I've basically given up on NXT. Jobber show for jobber characters.  lol


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 12, 2010)

NXT the failed experiment.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 12, 2010)

What happened on NXT tonight? Who got the boot?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 12, 2010)

Tarver, Bryan, and Sheffield. Yep, yep, yep, what it do!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 12, 2010)

Bryan, Sheffield and Tarver got booted off the show. 

I didn't watch it, but I'm assuming they didn't win a hot dog eating contest or something and lost.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 12, 2010)

NXT was shit. Can't believe they got rid of the big stone cold wannabe that can wrestle and bryan danielson. Then again this is WWE, Sheamus is a former WWE champion while Regal is mid-carder for life.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 12, 2010)

Bryan got the boot because he said last week, since he has yet to win he should go so management said GTFO!


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 12, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> No, no, no, no, NO! N. O. Get rid of that greener than the Incredible Hulk, Otunga first. At least *Slater* and Gabriel know how to wrestle.



No. Just no.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 12, 2010)

He's a better wrestler than the D-List Otunga. If they're thinking they could get him over like with the Miz. They're mistaken. Miz actually wanted to prove he belonged. Does Otunga want it bad enough? I think no. People have said he hasn't improved any since he came to FCW years ago.


----------



## Vox (May 12, 2010)

I feel bad for Tarver. He looked awesome.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 12, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> He's a better wrestler than the D-List Otunga.



I wouldn't go that far, but yeah... Otunga has great charisma but I'm really skeptical of him in the ring from what I've seen. Anything outside of five minutes and it's really obvious he's in trouble. The charisma is there for sure but he's got a long way to go. I think he's worth putting on the mid-card based off that, can't say the same about Slater though. He's awful on just way too many levels.




Jareth Dallis said:


> Does Otunga want it bad enough? I think not. People have said he hasn't improved any since he came to FCW years ago.



I don't know, he seems pretty passionate to me. Apparently he wanted to get married in a ring or something...

And you know, you don't just become a good wrestler over night. Even Mick Foley admitted to being atrocious in his first few years. Give him time. If handled well, he could be a HUGE star.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 12, 2010)

But Mick Foley still had the talent of being able to take horrendous bumps to put people over. Otunga is just...a mess. The dude botched a tag last night.

How does that even happen? lol


----------



## Violent by Design (May 12, 2010)

I dont see how hes any more charismatic than the other rookies.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 12, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> But Mick Foley still had the talent of being able to take horrendous bumps to put people over. Otunga is just...a mess. The dude botched a tag last night.
> 
> How does that even happen? lol



Lol, True.

With that said though, his undeniable charisma makes up for that, IMO. Big men take WAY longer to come around in the ring. Mark Henry is a prime example of that.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 12, 2010)

Slater also is more ring savvy. Sure his character is annoying. But when someone botches more than Batista and the whole Divas Division combined, we got a problem. If he can't wrestle for shit, make him an announcer.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 12, 2010)

I think Vince just wants to get Otunga's wife to come in and sing the National Anthem at Wrestlemania.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 12, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Slater also is more ring savvy.



Slater is horrible. He's hugely un-charasmatic which is hugely problematic when you're billed as the hugely charasmatic guy. He's really, really forced on the mic, doesn't seem at all comfortable in front of the WWE crowd yet and sells like total crap. He doesn't appear to have a clue as to act like a baby face, and you can almost tell that this guy has played heel and little else leading up to this. If he hasn't, then fuck. If he ends up on the roster, he's gone in a year. Back to FCW for more work or release him. I don't know if he's worth it.


----------



## Watchman (May 12, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Lol, True.
> 
> With that said though, his undeniable charisma makes up for that, IMO. Big men take WAY longer to come around in the ring. Mark Henry is a prime example of that.



I see no "undeniable charisma" - I've seen him get bested by Bryan and Justin fucking Gabriel in exchanges, and his child's voice doesn't do him any favours.

Anyway, calling it now - Tarver and Bryan Danielson will show up on the next Monday Night Raw as Free Agents.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 12, 2010)

Watchman said:


> I see no "undeniable charisma" - I've seen him get bested by Bryan and Justin fucking Gabriel in exchanges.



Yes, and like any other situation in Pro Wrestling it was scripted.


----------



## Watchman (May 12, 2010)

I actually don't think those impromptu interviews in NXT are scripted, but okay, post an example of a good promo by Otunga that shows his "undeniable charisma"


----------



## Violent by Design (May 12, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Lol, True.
> 
> With that said though, his undeniable charisma makes up for that, IMO. Big men take WAY longer to come around in the ring. Mark Henry is a prime example of that.



Otunga might be muscle bound, but he's not really big. He has a small frame.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 12, 2010)

Otunga isn't highly charismatic at all. Just because you wear sun glasses and act arrogant doesn't mean you're charismatic.

I think a lot of Pro Wrestling fans think that being charismatic just means you're cocky.


----------



## Sarun (May 12, 2010)

I am pretty much interested too see this charisma of Otunga that InBrightestDay is hyping up to be.

@Watchman, I also feel even Sheffield might end up, with reasons maybe like for more mentoring from Regal.
Tarvar's line about living in a car or feeding kids could play up as him falling into Ted's money.
Bryan could make appearance in US title match next week.



*I wonder following is interesting.*
I do feel they should scrap NXT and replace it with Cutting Edge or Highlight Reel kindah show in which Edge or Jericho hosts the show. The show would have matches but Edge or Jericho can extend their fueds and agenda in this mini-show.

Edge could have this show saying RAW went to PG and he needs some other highlight.
OR:
Jericho and Miz could together have a show berating the "hypocrites" for their ignorance snd showing them proper promo and wrestling matches.


----------



## Watchman (May 12, 2010)

I definitely think you're on the money about Tarver and Brian Danielson - Tarver's a good pick for Virgil 1.9, and a Danielson-Miz feud is guaranteed, whilst this is as good a chance as any to put it up - Probably through Bret Hart pulling out a "Can't compete due to multiple concussions and strokes, sry" Doctor's Note and getting Danielson as his replacement (and good god, can you imagine the pop Danielson would get by being hand-picked as his replacement/successor by Bret Hart?)

Don't know what they'd do with Sheffield and I frankly don't care, he's just someone I never gave a damn about.

And I don't know, I actually quite like NXT as a concept - it's certainly done a good job of establishing these rookies (with a few exceptions) as marketable characters for the WWE Universe prior to sending them out to Raw or Smackdown.


----------



## Watchman (May 12, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Yes, and like any other situation in Pro Wrestling it was scripted.





Watchman said:


> I actually don't think those impromptu interviews in NXT are scripted, but okay, post an example of a good promo by Otunga that shows his "undeniable charisma"



And in addition to this, even if they _were_ scripted, why would the WWE script an encounter so that a person whose main selling point is their "charisma" gets thoroughly beaten at his own game by Daniel "In kayfabe has no charisma whatsoever" Bryan and Justin "I have no personality" Gabriel?

That makes as much sense as having Otunga outwrestle Bryan in a match, i.e. none whatsoever.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 12, 2010)

Let's not forget, Gabriel outsold Otunga in that one challenge yet Otunga won. because management decided it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 12, 2010)

I can admit Morrison has short comings. But he's still a more complete wrestler than Otunga will EVER be. Otunga is unimpressive and is only here because of who he is involved with.


----------



## Vox (May 12, 2010)

I dislike Otunga. Always have. Not to the level of dislike I have for Slater *douchebag* but it's still there. He'll be dropped before soon.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 12, 2010)

Meh, Tarver/Sheffield/Young/Barrett are the only guys I really give a shit about on NXT and two of 'em are already gone. Otunga's a massive project and greener than grass, Slater and Gabriel suck ass, and I never gave a shit about Danielson in the first place, so seeing him gone means nothing to me. Did find it funny how "WWE Management" spun what Tarver said last week into him saying he had no confidence in himself.

I kinda expected a bit more after such a good RAW, but meh...


----------



## Sedaiv (May 12, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Ummm... you were SUPPOSED to stop liking Austin though. Granted hardly anyone followed suit, which is why the turn didn't work. I'd hardly consider 23 a failure in terms of money, however...



Of course WM never fails money wise. I mean stop liking him as in "I don't care about this wrestler whatsoever" kinda like triple H, so when something bad happens, I hope it's the worst.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2010)

lol at the NXT rookies that got booted.. so wait how are they gonna explain them as free agents? then it means winning NXT won't mean shit since you're getting a contract either way..


----------



## Watchman (May 12, 2010)

Everyone there already has contracts. During the roster reshuffling that saw the Future Endeavour'ing of Shelton Benjamin, Kung Fu Naki etc. all the NXT Rookies got contracts.

But winning NXT gives you a title shot, at least.

That said, I'm still certain that next Monday, Danielson will get to take on Miz for the US title as Bret Hart does SOMETHING that lets Danielson replace him, and Danielson will probably win.


----------



## RadishMan (May 12, 2010)

Khris said:


> lol at the NXT rookies that got booted.. so wait how are they gonna explain them as free agents? then it means winning NXT won't mean shit since you're getting a contract either way..



There's something you should know... nothing fucking matters in professional wrestling.


----------



## Grandia (May 12, 2010)

Smackdown Spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Kofi Kingston defeated Christian to win the Intercontinental Title. This match alone will make Friday's show worth watching. The crowd was into it the whole time. Kofi won with Trouble in Paradise.

After the match, Drew McIntyre came out and handed a letter to Teddy Long. After reading the letter, Teddy asked Kofi for the title. Kofi initially refused to give it to him, but eventually gave in. Teddy gave the title belt back to McIntyre, who was pretty much booed out of the building. They wasted a great match. Kofi stood in the ring fuming after Drew left for a couple minutes before leaving. 


After commercial, Matt Striker read the letter and was booed completely. Everyone is pissed over this. WWE did a great job generating heat.

2. Shad Gaspard beat a local wrestler. Total squash match that went on longer than it should have. The crowd was pretty dead for it until the end. Shad got more cheers than heat, which is not good if they want him to be a monster heel.

Letter Update: The letter that McIntyre presented to Long stated that Teddy is irresponsible and abused his power. It also stated that McIntyre is a gentleman who signifies what the future of WWE is. Per the letter, McIntyre is reinstated to the active roster and is once again recognized as the Intercontinental Champion. It was signed by Vince McMahon.

3. MVP and JTG beat The Dudebusters. The crowd was behind JTG and MVP. They had no idea of who the Dudebusters were. MVP and JTG won when MVP hit what seems to be a new finisher.

After tag match they showed the Straight Edge Society. Punk preached about how he saw doubt in them and that they weren't coming to ringside for his match against Rey Mysterio tonight.

Crew members set up Jack Swaggers trophies. 

Swagger came out for his presentations of his trophies. He delivered a long promo that was actually pretty good. He gained a lot of heat from it, booed constantly.

The Big Show came out and was cheered incredibly. The crowd was into Big Show big time and kept booing swagger. Show proceeded to touch and break swaggers trophies. Swagger tried to attack Show, but was thrown out of the ring. Show went on to smash all of the trophies while Swagger watched from outside of the ring. Show then punted swaggers football into the crowd After destroying everything, Show posed with the World Title as Swagger flipped out on the outside.

They continued to hype Rey Mysterio vs. C.M. Punk. 

Teddy Long came out and announced Show vs. Swagger for the World Hvt. Championship, which will probably be the dark match.

Beth Phoenix vs. Rosa Mendes was up next. The hometown girl returned (Beth Phoenix) and received the biggest pop of the night and a standing ovation. Before the match, Vickie Guerrero came out and introduced herself as the general manager of Raw and told Rosa to leave the ring. She said Michelle McCool has invoked her rematch clause and for the first time ever the women's title will be defended in a 2 on 1 handicap match. Beth vs leycool.

4. Michelle McCool and Layla defeated Beth Phoenix, so McCool won the WWE Women's Championship. During the match, a "Let's Go Buffalo" chant broke out in support of Beth. Beth was selling the knee injury and had a brace on it. I can't remember the last time I saw the crowd this into a women's title match.

The match ended when McCool and Beth butted heads. After Michelle rolled out of the ring, Layla made the cover. The winner and new women's champion is Michelle McCool. After the match, they mocked Beth as she sold the knee heavily and received a standing ovation as she was helped off.

5. Kane defeated Chavo Guerrero. Chavo put up a fight at first, then kane ended it with a chokeslam. Predictable match.

They again hyped rey vs punk for later tonight

They showed Teddy and Drew. Teddy told Drew that next week it will be McIntyre vs. Big Show.

Rey was shown walking to the ring. 

6. Rey Mysterio beat C.M. Punk by DQ. Another great match. Rey hit the 619 and then the masked guy came out from under the ring to attack him for the DQ. After the match, the SES posed in the ring, with the masked guy to close the show.

All in all a fantastic show that will definitely be worth watching on Friday. The Kofi vs. Christian, and Punk vs. Rey matches alone make it fantastic.


----------



## Watchman (May 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Possible Straight-Edge-Society Spoilers_ 



So who do we think the masked guy is? I've heard "Alex Riley" and "Joey Mercury" tossed around quite often as possible people.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> There's something you should know... nothing fucking matters in professional wrestling.



shit i already know that, but still.. wrestling is as crony as ever 

if they wanted to hype NXT, they should atleast give them "contract" until after the first season is finished.. this way the remaining NXT rookies would be fighting for something the ones that got booted already have.. which makes no sense 




Grandia said:


> Smackdown Spoilers
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



sounds like a solid show.... 


*Spoiler*: __ 




so what was the point of firing drew again?  

beth looks to be the new face of the divas


----------



## Violent by Design (May 12, 2010)

The NXT Rookies have a contract...hence why they're on NXT.


----------



## RadishMan (May 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The McIntyre thing was just a way to try and get him some heat. They gotta try something...

Anyone that's not Kaval is a let down for masked wrestler.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's Joey Mercury. Deal with it. They're gonna use his substance abuse problems he used to have as part of why he accepted Punk as his savior. Hell it's been the plan for months.

And the thing with McIntyre is just failing more and more.


----------



## Watchman (May 12, 2010)

I do find it hilarious that McIntyre's gimmick is basically the average smark's perception of HHH, and yet he gets nothing but X-Pac heat.


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> The NXT Rookies have a contract...hence why they're on NXT.



I'm pretty sure he meant show-wise, which I agree with. Yeah, they all have contracts, that much is apparent to anyone that has enough brain cells to make up an adequate mind. The thing is, if the rookies start showin' up on the show after getting booted, what the heck are the rest of them even there for?

Unless they all come with a different persona like Umaga did, ya gotta admit it'd be pretty dumb. Unless I've missed the point of NXT?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 12, 2010)

NXT is just tough enough with more scripting.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 12, 2010)

Watchman said:


> I do find it hilarious that McIntyre's gimmick is basically the average smark's perception of HHH, and yet he gets nothing but X-Pac heat.



At least HHH can actually wrestle an interesting match once in awhile.

McIntyre wishes he got even got X-Pac heat. He's got about as much heat as an icecube in Antarctica. So he beats on Fat Hardy...big deal. The only person that cares are the fat Twilight obsessed goth chicks.

Dude looks like Brian Kendrick's more feminine big brother with 1/1000000th the talent.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 12, 2010)

Shirker said:


> I'm pretty sure he meant show-wise, which I agree with. Yeah, they all have contracts, that much is apparent to anyone that has enough brain cells to make up an adequate mind. The thing is, if the rookies start showin' up on the show after getting booted, what the heck are the rest of them even there for?
> 
> Unless they all come with a different persona like Umaga did, ya gotta admit it'd be pretty dumb. Unless I've missed the point of NXT?



So they can get bigger contracts. The winner of NXT gets a title shot.

I don't understand your first sentence either, I meant show wise too, what else would I mean?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 12, 2010)

So, apparently WWE originally wanted Bryan Danielson to win NXT, but after he got a smaller reaction than they expected when he got his first win on RAW, they decided to just kick him off and restart him with his real name. 

Well, that's shocking! You make a dude look like a total loser every week by jobbing constantly and being buried by the announcers and then he barely squeaks by the biggest jobber on RAW in Santino with a fluke roll-up pin and the crowd isn't behind him 100%? 

SHOCKING!


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> So they can get bigger contracts. The winner of NXT gets a title shot.
> 
> I don't understand your first sentence either, I meant show wise too, what else would I mean?



Then I did miss the point of NXT, for I thought they were fighting for spots in the E.

I thought you were offhandedly calling him retarded .
It was my mistake, really.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2010)

wait, they're kayfabe not under contract.. it was the point of the show.. does "next wwe superstar" mean anything? lol


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 12, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So, apparently WWE originally wanted Bryan Danielson to win NXT, but after he got a smaller reaction than they expected when he got his first win on RAW, they decided to just kick him off and restart him with his real name.
> 
> Well, that's shocking! You make a dude look like a total loser every week by jobbing constantly and being buried by the announcers and then he barely squeaks by the biggest jobber on RAW in Santino with a fluke roll-up pin and the crowd isn't behind him 100%?
> 
> SHOCKING!


I NO!

They shoulda had Santino reverse the roll-up and get the pin. Oh man, the hatred from the internetz would be GLORIOUS!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2010)

Santino should be world champion by now 

he's the most entertaining thing they have right now


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 12, 2010)

The moment you do drag for 2 months you lose any credibility.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 12, 2010)

Santina was his sister and she madeout with other chicks and showed bewbs on ppv. Don't hate.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> The moment you do drag for 2 months you lose any credibility.



NXT as a whole got stale after the frist 3 episodes imho.. well atleast for me.. bryan danielson was supposed to be the face of the show to attract those independent mutants.. yet they keep jobbing him.. LOL..

shit you were talking about santino 

anyways, who needs creditability? the world/wwe championships are jokes anyways  




Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Santina was his sister and she madeout with other chicks and showed bewbs on ppv. Don't hate.



Santina should also be the women's champion. it would make an awesome angle, santino as world champion and santina as women's champion.. trolling both mccoole and taker 

playin SvR10


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 12, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Santina was his sister and she madeout with other chicks and showed bewbs on ppv. Don't hate.


It's Jareth, though. He always hates on true awesomeness. 






































j/k


----------



## Watchman (May 13, 2010)

So, how 'bout that Dixie Carter, eh? Asking fans on Twitter to DVR iMPACT even if they aren't watching it on-the-day so that its ratings go up.

And failing to put even a single commercial saying that iMPACT is going back to Thursdays.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 13, 2010)

New theme song for RAW 

Link removed


----------



## Watchman (May 13, 2010)

You're kidding me, right?


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 13, 2010)

no, not at all

and Smackdown gets this music as a tribute to the overwhelming love of Japanese ppl to wrestling

Link removed

they have an intro where SD superstars are anime :WOW


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 13, 2010)

altho srsly, I wonder how trippy that would be


----------



## Watchman (May 13, 2010)

I do remember one wrestling promotion (I think it was Dragon Gate) that actually had an animesque opening song complete with anime renditions of the wrestlers to open one of their PPVs.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 13, 2010)

WOW< omg I gotta see that 

*searches you tube*


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 13, 2010)

OMG EPIC 

I feel like im watching a real anime

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzuiYY8jbRk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> New theme song for RAW
> 
> Link removed







Michael Lucky said:


> no, not at all
> 
> and Smackdown gets this music as a tribute to the overwhelming love of Japanese ppl to wrestling
> 
> ...



hey thats one of the best anime openings evar 




Michael Lucky said:


> OMG EPIC
> 
> I feel like im watching a real anime
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzuiYY8jbRk[/YOUTUBE]



hey thats not half bad, would look corny as fuck if it was meant for E.. maybe E need to do that comic book look they have for their kidz magazine..

but really that intro was kick-ass, it would pump you up for the show, which is an intro's job to begin with..


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 13, 2010)

> hey thats one of the best anime openings evar



lmao, I know dude, max respect for that intro



> hey thats not half bad, would look corny as fuck if it was meant for E.. maybe E need to do that comic book look they have for their kidz magazine..
> 
> but really that intro was kick-ass, it would pump you up for the show, which is an intro's job to begin with..



yeah, its actualy pretty cool, and lol, it would be

CENA RASENGAN!!!! 

and thats a good idea, like what they did with SmackDown opening back then, should work well, how about Superstars? should work for that show imo


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 13, 2010)

wrestlemania 27 theme


Source:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2010)

> lmao, I know dude, max respect for that intro


hell yeah 



> yeah, its actualy pretty cool, and lol, it would be
> 
> CENA RASENGAN!!!!
> 
> and thats a good idea, like what they did with SmackDown opening back then, should work well, how about Superstars? should work for that show imo



nobody gives a shit about superstars though, well maybe get ppl to watch it for the intro only 



Michael Lucky said:


> wrestlemania 27 theme
> 
> Link removed



we all know vince hasn't got the balls


----------



## Watchman (May 13, 2010)

What are you saying, Khris? Everyone knows he's the WWE's *Alpha Male*!



And I would mark out if they did do an animated intro for a WWE PPV.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 13, 2010)

ran out of angry van damme so im using arnold





> hell yeah



the volt-in scene is still quite captivating  



> nobody gives a shit about superstars though, well maybe get ppl to watch it for the intro only



lmao, but hey, it would fit in a way 



> we all know vince hasn't got the balls



by god I hope he does


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 13, 2010)

Watchman said:


> What are you saying, Khris? Everyone knows he's the WWE's *Alpha Male*!
> 
> 
> 
> And I would mark out if they did do an animated intro for a WWE PPV.



I say bragging rights


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 13, 2010)

They'll still find a way to fuck it up by hiring the dudes that animated the Shippudden episode with that bootleg-ass Gai vs Gai clone fight or something.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 13, 2010)

that would be crazy


----------



## Violent by Design (May 13, 2010)

they still have WWE superstars?


----------



## Violent by Design (May 13, 2010)

Khris said:


> wait, they're kayfabe not under contract.. it was the point of the show.. does "next wwe superstar" mean anything? lol



no, they're still under contract in the show. again, hence why they're wrestling on the show.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> ran out of angry van damme so im using arnold




the legend himself  



> the volt-in scene is still quite captivating


i would always get pumped up after watching the intro.. too bad most now animes lost that feeling..  



> lmao, but hey, it would fit in a way






> by god I hope he does



lol Vince 



Watchman said:


> What are you saying, Khris? Everyone knows he's the WWE's *Alpha Male*!
> 
> 
> 
> And I would mark out if they did do an animated intro for a WWE PPV.



lol, multiple lawsuits can do that to ya



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They'll still find a way to fuck it up by hiring the dudes that animated the Shippudden episode with that bootleg-ass Gai vs Gai clone fight or something.



titless macoole.. oh wait 



Violent By Design said:


> they still have WWE superstars?



proves my point doesn't it 



Violent By Design said:


> no, they're still under contract in the show. again, hence why they're wrestling on the show.



they're wrestling for a contract.. they're not full time wwe superstars.. they're fighting for that honor...  

its just like the UFC thang, but scripted..


----------



## Violent by Design (May 13, 2010)

Khris said:


> the legend himself
> 
> 
> i would always get pumped up after watching the intro.. too bad most now animes lost that feeling..
> ...



They're still considered WWE super stars...the entire point is so the rookies can go some where. 

And in the ultimate fighters all those guys have contracts...they're merely fighting for the 6 figure contract. You do realize that in the ultimate fighter, the losers who were impressive still fight in the UFC right?


----------



## Watchman (May 13, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that outside of Kayfabe, all the Rookies have proper contracts, and NXT is really just a formality before they all end up on Smackdown or Raw in some capacity.

Once again, I'm calling Tarver as the new Vergil and Danielson being subbed in for Bret Hart and beating the Miz.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> They're still considered WWE super stars...the entire point is so the rookies can go some where.
> 
> And in the ultimate fighters all those guys have contracts...they're merely fighting for the 6 figure contract. You do realize that in the ultimate fighter, the losers who were impressive still fight in the UFC right?



i know just like the diva search shit we had.. some divas were still kept.. but they should atleast wait till after the show ends.. cuz it won't make much sense if they're fighting for a spot when danielson is already US champ..


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 13, 2010)

Khris said:


> the legend himself



Gotta love that side walk he pulls out


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 13, 2010)

Watchman said:


> I'm pretty sure that outside of Kayfabe, all the Rookies have proper contracts, and NXT is really just a formality before they all end up on Smackdown or Raw in some capacity.
> 
> Once again, I'm calling Tarver as the new Vergil and *Danielson being subbed in for Bret Hart and beating the Miz.*



That makes sense. Im with u on that one, especially since Bryan is now off NXT.

Santino hasn't been good since his little feud with Austin, during his "can of the asswhoop" days. Other than that, his whole E career has been shitty. But thats just my opinion...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 13, 2010)

Santino is a comedy character he isn't supposed to be credible.

On another note. Hawkins and Archer tag team. DISCUSS!!!


----------



## Vox (May 14, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Santino is a comedy character he isn't supposed to be credible.
> 
> *On another note. Hawkins and Archer tag team. DISCUSS!!!*



Two wrongs dont make a right.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 14, 2010)

I actually like it. Archer is a good character, with Kane being a good guy these days, we don't have that sick monster anymore. And Curt...considering Ryder is getting to be repetitive with his walking talking meme routine, it's good to see a guy who is just cocky.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 14, 2010)

Man can i not stand Velvet Sky's awful acting. Her voice makes me want to slaughter a thousand babies.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 14, 2010)

When did htis topic become an image war?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 14, 2010)

*sighs* Another great segment from Punk and his SES gang. 

Seriously, why isn't this guy on RAW, feuding with Orton or Punk? He needs to. The E doesn't know what they're doing. I fear that they wont let him reach his full potential. This guy has MEGA star potential. He easily gets more heat than anyone in the E today. No offense to Swagger, but I think the title belongs around Punks waist...let's see how long before Triple H gets jealous of his heel heat..because that's pretty much the only thing that can hold Punk down.


----------



## RadishMan (May 14, 2010)

That's why we don't want Punk on Raw.

Although it's way too crowded since all their main event talent is there. Edge, Jericho, Miz, Sheamus... he'd probably get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 14, 2010)

Miz and Sheamus are SO under whelming in terms of main event status.


----------



## SAFFF (May 15, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Miz and *Sheamus* are SO under whelming in terms of main event status.



You do know he's only been in the WWE for like 7- 8 months right? Miz, underwhelming? A top star heel? No but underwhelming? I guess you think Edge is such a great heel. "Rawr I'm Edge! I make crazy faces and talk like a cartoon character!".

"I'm a goofy looking white boy who dresses like an over sized 16 year old!"


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 15, 2010)

Miz isn't even a main eventer yet, so even bringing him into the discussion is... baffling.

Anyways, if you haven't seen it, track down Ziggler/Masters from Superstars this week. Shit was *damn* good.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 15, 2010)

I know. I saw the match.


----------



## Watchman (May 15, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Miz isn't even a main eventer yet, so even bringing him into the discussion is... baffling.
> 
> Anyways, if you haven't seen it, track down Ziggler/Masters from Superstars this week. Shit was *damn* good.



Really? I wouldn't have expected a *damn* good match from those two. *Youtubes*


----------



## SAFFF (May 15, 2010)

That match was surreal on Superstars. Ziggler is what Billy Gunn should have been.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 15, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> *sighs* Another great segment from Punk and his SES gang.
> 
> Seriously, why isn't this guy on RAW, feuding with Orton or Punk? He needs to. The E doesn't know what they're doing. I fear that they wont let him reach his full potential. This guy has MEGA star potential. He easily gets more heat than anyone in the E today. No offense to Swagger, but I think the title belongs around Punks waist...let's see how long before Triple H gets jealous of his heel heat..because that's pretty much the only thing that can hold Punk down.



yes... edge should've stayed on smackdown.. punk/orton feud would be must watch TV and must buy PPV... 

punk vs. cena must happen this wrestlemania.. top heel vs. top face.. that is if taker doesn't face cena.. 


imagine the kind of heat if punk shaves cena  or better imagine the pop if punk shaves triple h 


btw, just watched impact.. for once they actually built up the show's ending heading to sacrifice.. i see development..



> -- Jim Ross, a play-by-play commentator for WWE since 1993, has been removed from the company website's SmackDown! roster page. While his talent contract with WWE has expired, he remains employed to the organization in a talent relations capacity. "My WWE 'talent contract' has ended after a 17+ year run with the company," Ross wrote in a recent blog. "Obviously, I would have liked to have had the ability to do a 'farewell broadcast' but that opportunity never occurred."


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 15, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Really? I wouldn't have expected a *damn* good match from those two. *Youtubes*


Masters had a really good match with Chavo last week on Superstars, too. Guy is working his ass off and I'm kinda shocked at how good he's been recently.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 15, 2010)

SAF: Edge > Miz any day of the week. Miz is underwhealming. Edge is underrated and underappreciated. 

What is this heresay? Chris Masters wrestling good matches? Against who I may ask? Chavo, he's a Guerrero, you gotta be TERRIBLE to pull a bad match with a Guerrero but with Ziggler? Another underwhealming talent? I gotta see this. Any other shockingly good matches with Masters? It seems he's learned a lot while he was on teh indie scene.


----------



## RadishMan (May 15, 2010)

People suggesting he be considered in the best heels ever isn't exactly under anything.


----------



## SAFFF (May 15, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> SAF: Edge > Miz any day of the week. Miz is underwhealming. Edge is underrated and underappreciated.



Probably because theirs nothing about him worth overrating since 2006. Tell me, what has Edge done that demands our appreciation? And don't tell me, "Being Cena's nemesis!" because Batista is a better "nemesis" for Cena than Edge ever was.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 15, 2010)

*COMPLETE MATCH LISTING FOR UNDERTAKER'S DEADLIEST MATCHES DVD, PRE-ORDER NOW IN PWINSIDER STORE
By Mike Johnson on 2010-05-15 11:16:40*

The following matches will be features on the WWE DVD set The Undertaker's Deadliest Matches, which you can pre-order in the PWInsider.com Store by clicking here:

*Body Bag Match - Undertaker vs. Ultimate Warrior
Madison Square Garden – July 1, 1991

*Coffin Match - Undertaker vs. Kamala
Survivor Series – November 25, 1992

*Casket Match -  Undertaker vs. Kama
SummerSlam – August 27, 1995

*Casket Match  - Undertaker vs. King Mabel
In Your House – December 17, 1995

*Undertaker vs. Mankind (first-ever meeting)
King of the Ring – June 23, 1996

*Boiler Room Brawl:  Undertaker vs. Mankind
SummerSlam – August 18, 1996

*Buried Alive Match - Undertaker vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin
Rock Bottom – December 13, 1998

*Inferno Match - Undertaker vs. Kane
Raw – February 22, 1999

*Undertaker vs. Big Show
Raw – May 3, 1999

*WWE Championship Match  - Undertaker vs. Big Show
Raw – June 4, 1999

*Concrete Crypt Match - Undertaker vs. The Dudley Boys
The Great American Bash – June 27, 2004

*Casket Match - Undertaker vs. Heidenreich
Royal Rumble – January 30, 2005

*Casket Match - Undertaker vs. Randy Orton & Cowboy Bob Orton
No Mercy – October 9, 2005

*Hell in a Cell - Undertaker vs. Randy Orton
Armageddon – December 18, 2005

*Last Man Standing Match - Undertaker vs. Great Khali
Smackdown – August 18, 2006

*First Blood Match - Undertaker vs. Mr Kennedy
Survivor Series – November 26, 2006

*Last Ride Match - Undertaker vs. Mr Kennedy
Armageddon – December 17, 2006

*Last Man Standing: Undertaker vs. Batista
Backlash – April 29, 2007

*Undertaker vs. Big Daddy V
Smackdown – January 25, 2008

*Hell in a Cell - Undertaker vs. Edge
SummerSlam – August 17, 2008

*Steel Cage Match: Undertaker vs. Big Show
Smackdown – December 5, 2008



no HIAC matches with HBK and Mankind?  Booooooooooooooooooo


----------



## RadishMan (May 15, 2010)

WWE doesn't really like to do too many repeat matches.

Surprised they overlooked ABA and the awesomeness that was the Biker Chain.


----------



## SAFFF (May 15, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> WWE doesn't really like to do too many repeat matches.
> 
> Surprised they overlooked ABA and the awesomeness that was the Biker Chain.



Its like they want people to forget about anything that happened between 2000-2003.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 15, 2010)

Well the theme seems to follow the Undertakers most retarded matches, also seems to want to emphasis on when he was a dead man.


----------



## SAFFF (May 15, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Well the theme seems to follow the Undertakers most retarded matches, also seems to want to emphasis on when he was a dead man.



Definitely not picking up this Undertaker set. The one i already have from years ago is better than this shit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 15, 2010)

Undertaker vs. Big Daddy V?

SERIOUSLY?

Why not just put in the 924312 matches from the Kozlov feud?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 15, 2010)

Ha! Apparently Abyss is TNA's John Cena. How can that be? He never has the strap.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 15, 2010)

GUYS GUYS GUYS GUYS STFU AND WATCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*Spoiler*: __ 



Gentlemen, behold......
*Spoiler*: __ 



LIONCOCK!!!!!!!!!!!:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Etotg3S3BeI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Legend (May 16, 2010)

I have 1 question will vince ever grow the balls to make Cena a heal in the next 5 years?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 16, 2010)

I've been a fan of Edge and Christian since their days as a tag team. Always has been my favourite.

Also, The Miz is awesome, he's come a long way since he first started. Orton as a face was kinda weird at first, but I think they're doing a great job with it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 16, 2010)

Not as long as Cena's merch keeps selling. Its the only reason Vince won't do it. I will say this. Orton is already more interesting as a face. And all he is doing is RKOing anyone who gets in his way. Even if they're guest hosts. But therein lies the problem. Cena is the Hogan of this era. Eventually the fans will completely turn on him just because he fails to strike that chord of entertaining them. No stuggle, he will get up before 10, he won't say I quit, he will be beaten to the ground by 10 people and somehow, SOMEHOW, still find a way to hit all of them with an Attitude Adjustment and lock the ring leader into a STF. After a while it's just so eh, been there done that.

Heel Cena could be entertaining. And you don't have to change much, just make him a little self righteous. A little delusion thinking that he is the company and without him there is no WWE or something along those lines. Have one of the young guys step up and end his reign of terror. Heck use the Hollywood Hogan model, only a little more interesting, and you got ratings.


----------



## Shirker (May 16, 2010)

And don't forget the fan lash-out.

"I carried this company on my back! And no matter how well I did, all of you people still managed to find a reason to hate good ol' John Cena!"

A little wishful thinking but, hey it could happen. Not soon but probably eventually. After all, it looks like we _might_ be headed toward a "Rey in SES" deal.


----------



## Legend (May 16, 2010)

when is over the limit? next week?


----------



## Watchman (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, next Sunday.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 16, 2010)

We can only hope that Punk wins. It's embarrassing for Punk to constantly lose to a cruiserweight.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 16, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> We can only hope that Punk wins. It's embarrassing for Punk to constantly lose to a cruiserweight.



I suppose it was embarrassing when Punk would lose to Bryan Danielson then?



Jareth Dallis said:


> On another note. Hawkins and Archer tag team. DISCUSS!!!



I was interested to see how Curt Hawkens had progressed since spending his time in FCW. Unfortunately, he hasn't improved at all. He'll be out of a job by October.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 16, 2010)

No. It's different with Danielson since he is a technical wrestler, versed in submissions and ground based techniques. Anyone no matter how big they are can suffer a serious injury if they refuse to tap out.

You realize it was a squash match guys rarely look good in those. Besides the mic work was what counted. "COME ON!! You couldn't have forgotten me already!!"


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 16, 2010)

I guess Punk is going to be wearing a headpiece like Kurt Angle used to wear.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 16, 2010)

In my opinion, Rey/Punk is, by far, the best feud in the E right now. I think its much better than Cena/Batista.


----------



## Starrk (May 16, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> Orton as a face was kinda weird at first, but I think they're doing a great job with it.



I'm not entirely sure if you could even consider him a face, as he doesn't have any of the usual Face tactics/motives. Edge jumped to Heel pretty quick though.

I see Orton as Unlawfully Neutral.


----------



## SAFFF (May 16, 2010)

Edge was garbage as a face. All he had to do was act like how he used to back in his smackdown Edgehead days and he'd be over as fuck. Should have brought back the trenchcoat and shades. But he or WWE didn't want to put forth the effort to change his look or promos up a little as a face and instead gave him a shitty catchphrase that got shit reactions. He deserved to bomb as a face, he put in shit effort to get over.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, Edge did suck ass as a face and he'd been really, really bland/awful as a heel for the last 3 years ever since fucking up his shoulder in 2007. The Edge/Cena feud is really overblown, anyways. Popping one rating doesn't make a feud "great" by any means. Orton/Cena blows it out of the water as a feud, hell, I'd say Cena/Batista does, as well.



> We can only hope that Punk wins. It's embarrassing for Punk to constantly lose to a cruiserweight.


Rey's beaten much bigger, better guys than Punk, so how is it "embarrassing", again?


----------



## Sedaiv (May 16, 2010)

I admit face Edge does suck. He's better as a heel, unless he went back the "Reeking of awesomeness" days, but that's LONG dead.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 16, 2010)

Edge in general is stale. For a long time Vickie was basically carrying him.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 17, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> You realize it was a squash match guys rarely look good in those. Besides the mic work was what counted. "COME ON!! You couldn't have forgotten me already!!"



Squash matches are designed to make the victor look good.




Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Rey's beaten much bigger, better guys than Punk, so how is it "embarrassing", again?



This.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 17, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Edge in general is stale. For a long time Vickie was basically carrying him.



I think this can be said for any valet Edge has had.


----------



## RadishMan (May 17, 2010)

Did RVD give AJ his best match ever like he said?


----------



## Vox (May 17, 2010)

Orton/Cena does blow Edge/Cena out of the water. Especially the run before Kennedy put Cena out with injury. When was that? 2008? 2007?

But the best one, in my opinion, was Angle/Cena. I loved that feud, even if Angle never did win. So it was more of a series of squash matches. But I enjoyed it.


----------



## RadishMan (May 17, 2010)

That's because Cena finally learned Ruthless Aggression.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 17, 2010)

It's fairly unimpressive when the squash match includes guys dominating a couple of no name jobbers.

Yeah, those were big men. Punk isn't a big man, thus him being tricked with a shitty rana roll up is annoying.


----------



## Vox (May 17, 2010)

Mysterio is one of the most over guys in the E. It's not embarrassing to be beaten by him. (EDIT: Its business.) They should have dropped this feud at Extreme Rules though.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 17, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> It's fairly unimpressive when the squash match includes guys dominating a couple of no name jobbers.
> 
> Yeah, those were big men. Punk isn't a big man, thus him being tricked with a shitty rana roll up is annoying.


Better wrestlers than Punk have been "tricked" by it, so what's supposed to make Punk so special aside from your being a fan of his?


----------



## Darc (May 17, 2010)

Is Batista really leaving wrestling for good after Over the Limit?

Also, its lame that JR isn't gonna commentate anymore.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 17, 2010)

Times pass Darc, JR knows his comming soon but will still be involved back stage. I'm glad Batista is retiring after Over the Limit, the big baby will be gone and Shelly Martinez might be able to make a return.


----------



## SilverCross (May 17, 2010)

times may pass, but its still disappointing that JR doesnt at least get some form of a farewell.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 17, 2010)

How about this. Mysterio has 20 wins over Punk. That is what's irritating. Just because Mysterio is over doesn't mean being pinned by him has the some relevance as being pinned by Undertaker. A big man being taken down with a churched up roll up is believable. Bigger body harder to move, someone Punk's size, not so much. And if Mysterio keeps winning it just reeks of a burial. After all this isn't the first he has seemingly buried someone. Last year Ziggler was pretty much poised for a IC win, and Mysterio had to pull a Honky Tonk Man and refuse to drop it to Ziggler. And a year later, Ziggler is just now getting unburied.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 17, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> times may pass, but its still disappointing that JR doesnt at least get some form of a farewell.



Oh I completely understand. He might get a send off backstage when he's done completely. I know TNA is heavily trying to recruit him as he's probably the best announcer and manager in quet some time. 



Jareth Dallis said:


> How about this. Mysterio has 20 wins over Punk. That is what's irritating. Just because Mysterio is over doesn't mean being pinned by him has the some relevance as being pinned by Undertaker. A big man being taken down with a churched up roll up is believable. Bigger body harder to move, someone Punk's size, not so much. And if Mysterio keeps winning it just reeks of a burial. After all this isn't the first he has seemingly buried someone. Last year Ziggler was pretty much poised for a IC win, and Mysterio had to pull a Honky Tonk Man and refuse to drop it to Ziggler. And a year later, Ziggler is just now getting unburied.



Ziggler sucks enough said. Ruling that out, I heard Mysterio has a back stage issue with both his ego and the fact he feels he's not paid enough for his talent and push. 

Incase...

RVD Still TNA Champ
Hall & Nash still champs (do fucking duh there)
Doug Williams Champ
Tara retired
Orlando lost to Rob Terry

That's all the important matches from Sacrafice is under 30 seconds.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 17, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> How about this. Mysterio has 20 wins over Punk. That is what's irritating. Just because Mysterio is over doesn't mean being pinned by him has the some relevance as being pinned by Undertaker. A big man being taken down with a churched up roll up is believable. Bigger body harder to move, someone Punk's size, not so much. And if Mysterio keeps winning it just reeks of a burial. After all this isn't the first he has seemingly buried someone. Last year Ziggler was pretty much poised for a IC win, and Mysterio had to pull a Honky Tonk Man and refuse to drop it to Ziggler. And a year later, Ziggler is just now getting unburied.


God, stop crying already. 



> Ziggler sucks enough said.


Yeah... no.


----------



## Grandia (May 17, 2010)

I know im late, but did anyone see the Kofi vs Christian last Smackdown?

Why aren't they main eventing


----------



## Watchman (May 17, 2010)

They'll be main eventing before the year's out.


----------



## RadishMan (May 17, 2010)

Grandia said:


> I know im late, but did anyone see the Kofi vs Christian last Smackdown?
> 
> Why aren't they main eventing



Vince doesn't like Christian's look.

And Kofi is black.


----------



## SAFFF (May 17, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I admit face Edge does suck. He's better as a heel, unless he went back the "Reeking of awesomeness" days, but that's LONG dead.



Do you know how over he'd be with that gimmick nowadays with the kids? He really needs to bring it back but apparently he's more happy being a bland, goofy acting heel who attempts at being "conflicted".


----------



## RadishMan (May 17, 2010)

Being entertaining and silly is totally midcard. It's why Miz became srs.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 17, 2010)

Shadow. I'll stop "crying" the moment you stop being a self proclaimed guru of pro-wrestling when in reality you are just a self righteous douche. I'm simply voicing my opinion. Last I checked I have that first amendment right. I just feel it's shitty booking to have a guy who might be gone a few years to go over a guy who will most likely still be here.


----------



## Darc (May 17, 2010)

LOL @ Bret Hart calling it "WWF"

First screw up of the night b4 being on 5 minutes, I laughed hard.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 17, 2010)

Grandia said:


> I know im late, but did anyone see the Kofi vs Christian last Smackdown?
> 
> Why aren't they main eventing



Multiple reasons...

1.They aren't over enough
2.Kofi isn't main event material. Right now he aint, maybe in da future he will.
3.Vinnie Mac isn't high on Christian at all
4.Who the hell wants to see Kofi main event?

Da Orton/Cena feud bored me to fucking tears, but thats just my opinion...


----------



## Legend (May 17, 2010)

Bret keeps the title for how long?


----------



## Starrk (May 17, 2010)

Until they think of another lame storyline.


----------



## Legend (May 17, 2010)

Soooooooooo next week?


----------



## SilverCross (May 17, 2010)

less than a week.

just meant for one last good moment for bret.


----------



## Darc (May 17, 2010)

I didn't think anything tonight could be more painful to watch then Brett win the title over Miz... and then Buzz came out, I really hope we're done with these guest hosts LOL


----------



## Legend (May 17, 2010)

Buzz made me wanna throw my TV at the wall


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 17, 2010)

How long has it been since we saw Alicia Fox? One of the best looking divas period.


----------



## Darc (May 17, 2010)

LOL @ Legend




Jareth Dallis said:


> How long has it been since we saw Alicia Fox? One of the best looking divas period.



She's been on the last 2 weeks at ring side, not in action for awhile.

She's sexy but she swings her hips wayyy too much.


----------



## Legend (May 17, 2010)

He did a moonwalk, please get him off my tv


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 17, 2010)

Whatchu talkin bout!? Her hip sway is sexy!


----------



## Starrk (May 17, 2010)

Jon Lovitz.


----------



## Legend (May 17, 2010)

I cant wait til the summer and the rock is the guest host for a month.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 17, 2010)

Hey better Jon Lovitz than that fake whore Tila Tequila.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 18, 2010)

Darc said:


> LOL @ Bret Hart calling it "WWF"
> 
> First screw up of the night b4 being on 5 minutes, I laughed hard.



Cole called it WWF too during the epic E vs C match

Also, they're just former partners now? Not brothers? Disappoint


----------



## Vox (May 18, 2010)

Cole is an idiot. Worse commentator in the E. No, wait. I forgot about Matthews.


----------



## RadishMan (May 18, 2010)

Matthews never gets his due. Always the "my guest at this time"... the shows he commentates always end up scrapped. Last Tough Enough I guy, right?


----------



## Vox (May 18, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Matthews never gets his due. Always the "my guest at this time"... the shows he commentates always end up scrapped. Last Tough Enough I guy, right?



I think it was Tough Enough 1.

Matthews was getting better towards the end of ECW but it seems to have slipped a little on NXT.

It's weird though because I totally dig Todd Grisham, who is pretty much identical to Matthews in his calls.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 18, 2010)

There  is one reason Morrison wasn't on tonight. He injured his ankle legitimately. probably a sprain or something.


----------



## Vox (May 18, 2010)

Morrison again huh buddy?


----------



## SAFFF (May 18, 2010)

The price of needing to do high flying moves all the time in order to get over.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 18, 2010)

Just reporting the news as it happens. He still hobbled out for the sunday house show to entertain the fans.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 18, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Do you know how over he'd be with that gimmick nowadays with the kids? He really needs to bring it back but apparently he's more happy being a bland, goofy acting heel who attempts at being "conflicted".



Blame WWE "Creative"



Watchman said:


> They'll be main eventing before the year's out.



Betcha they won't.

Great Bret gets to bore us some more. I'm changing the channel.


----------



## Watchman (May 18, 2010)

Eh, don't really care about Morrison.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 18, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Shadow. I'll stop "crying" the moment you stop being a self proclaimed guru of pro-wrestling when in reality you are just a self righteous douche.




I don't know what's sadder: You thinking that I actually take my custom title seriously or the fact that you're constantly crying over Punk jobbing to Rey like it affects how much of a crowd reaction he gets when he comes out.



> I'm simply voicing my opinion. Last I checked I have that first amendment right. I just feel it's shitty booking to have a guy who might be gone a few years to go over a guy who will most likely still be here.


And I'm voicing *my* opinion on you acting like a 12-year old on the rag. Funny how that works, eh? 

Heels lose. That's their purpose. Great heels can remain over even when they job a lot of time(which is what Punk has done). There's no point in crying about it because that's how things work in pro-wrestling. You've been a fan long enough that this shouldn't have to be explained to you.


----------



## Vox (May 18, 2010)

Christian will become the world heavyweight champion sometime during the next few months (3 in my opinion. They have to make Swagger look like a solid champ first). It'll be a nice little throwback to ECW.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 18, 2010)

Triple H is always a heel but he always wins. He wins 80-90% of the time as a matter of fact. His Heel persona is EXACTLY the same as his Face Persona, thus he's heel. Don't argue, compare his heel adn face promos and matches, they're EXACTLY the same.


----------



## SilverCross (May 18, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Triple H is always a heel but he always wins. He wins 80-90% of the time as a matter of fact. His Heel persona is EXACTLY the same as his Face Persona, thus he's heel. Don't argue, compare his heel adn face promos and matches, they're EXACTLY the same.



doesnt matter, trips is still a face right now. in the case of trips, it doesnt matter how he acts, he still a face.
no argument, simple fact.

also, listening to the crowds last night, bret didn't seem to be boring to many last night.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 18, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> doesnt matter, trips is still a face right now. in the case of trips, it doesnt matter how he acts, he still a face.
> no argument, simple fact.
> 
> also, listening to the crowds last night, bret didn't seem to be boring to many last night.



Please tell me I don't have to include the phrase "My opions don't reflect on everyone." and Bret is a fucking boring wrestler. He was good back in the 80s but after 97 he got worst as far as I'm concered. Also Triple H by all the rules of Heels/Faces is a HEEL just like Stone Cold should have been.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 18, 2010)

Vox said:


> Christian will become the world heavyweight champion sometime during the next few months (3 in my opinion. They have to make Swagger look like a solid champ first). It'll be a nice little throwback to ECW.



Christian will always be a midcard jobber. People hoping he'll get a bigger push are like those people that thought Bret Hart was going to have Bryan Danielson replace him so he could beat the Miz last night.


----------



## RadishMan (May 18, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Triple H is always a heel but he always wins. He wins 80-90% of the time as a matter of fact. His Heel persona is EXACTLY the same as his Face Persona, thus he's heel. Don't argue, compare his heel adn face promos and matches, they're EXACTLY the same.





Which is why I scratch my head when people beg for HHH to turn heel because he's "so much better"... what changes when he "turns"? NOTHING!


----------



## Darc (May 18, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> also, listening to the crowds last night, bret didn't seem to be boring to many last night.



They were in his home country <__<;


----------



## SAFFF (May 18, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Blame WWE "Creative".



I rather blame Edge. He has as much creative control over his character as Triple H, Jericho or Undertaker. Edge just wants to be a boring fuck because its easier than revamping his character and being interesting again.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> *Christian will always be a midcard jobber.* People hoping he'll get a bigger push are like those people that thought Bret Hart was going to have Bryan Danielson replace him so he could beat the Miz last night.



One of the reasons is probably because one of his signature moves is jumping over the top rope and bitch slapping you. Fucking weak. I did find it kind of funny how everyone on wrestlingforums.com thought Bryan Danielson would be on RAW last night. What gave them that stupid idea?


----------



## SilverCross (May 18, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Please tell me I don't have to include the phrase "My opions don't reflect on everyone." and Bret is a fucking boring wrestler. He was good back in the 80s but after 97 he got worst as far as I'm concered. Also Triple H by all the rules of Heels/Faces is a HEEL just like Stone Cold should have been.



When you stay "dont argue" your not making it sound like your opinion.

if you think hart wasn't entertaining after 97...i simply assume you just didnt like WCW, he had good matches there as well, good feud with sting, DDP, also had an amazing match with benoit.
mostly, WCW just didnt know what to do with him, he still put on good matches.


----------



## RadishMan (May 18, 2010)

Anyone read the latest story from Ted Jr. about Cody? Says he wanted him to play war with his GI Joes and got mad when he didn't take it seriously.

Another reason Cody > Ted.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 18, 2010)

GUYS STFU! Watch NXT something epic happens!!!!11ONE


*Spoiler*: __ 



Danielson attacked Cole!!! ABOUT EFFING TIME!!!


----------



## RadishMan (May 18, 2010)

Well, I have no choice. *lifts NXT off the Ignore List*


----------



## Legend (May 18, 2010)

really?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 18, 2010)

That made my night! Danielson trying to get Cole into a guillotine!


----------



## Grandia (May 18, 2010)

Smackdown Spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



*CM Punk in the ring with three indy workers sitting on stools. The only recognizable worker is Ontario/Quebec wrestler Michael Von Payton (InterSpecies Wrestling, C*4 and others). Gallows and Sarena are running down young drinking in Canada. Punk leads the Straight Edge Pledge. All three have their heads shaved bald. Rey Mysterio comes out and shows photos on the screen of what Punk would look like bald. An irate Punk attacks all the pledges out of frustration.

*Layla and Michelle McCool (announced as the co-Women's champions) defeated Tiffany and Kelly Kelly.

*Big Show does a promo on the Titantron making fun of Jack Swagger.

*JTG pinned Croft.

*Vickie Guerrero is speaking with Christian backstage. She asks who the first guest on the new Peep show will be. She intimates it should be her. Christian says he wants viewers, so no.

*Vance Archer and Curt Hawkins defeat Ontario independents wrestlers Jeremy Prophet and Tyler Tirva.

*More Big Show ripping on Jack Swagger on the Titantron.

*Kofi Kingston pinned WWE World champion Jack Swagger with a high cross bodyblock in a non-title match when Big Show distracted Swagger.The Guest on the Peep Show is Hornswoggle. Christian teaches Hornswoggle how to speak Canadian and say 'eh', as well as beer and hockey. Vickie and Chavo Guerrero come out. Vickie says she's shutting down the Peep Show. Christian calls Vickie a moose. Hornswoggle hides in a box. Chavo enters the ring. Ziggler attacks Christian from behind, laying him out. 

*Rey Mysterio & MVP defeated CM Punk & Luke Gallows. Mysterio gets the pin on Punk, despite an attempt by the hooded S.E.S. member to interfere.

*Big Show defeated WWE Intercontinental champ Drew McIntyre by DQ.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 18, 2010)

Danielson has just become god of the Smarks I believe or maybe even the IWC.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 18, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I rather blame Edge. He has as much creative control over his character as Triple H, Jericho or Undertaker. Edge just wants to be a boring fuck because its easier than revamping his character and being interesting again.
> 
> One of the reasons is probably because one of his signature moves is jumping over the top rope and bitch slapping you. Fucking weak. I did find it kind of funny how everyone on wrestlingforums.com thought Bryan Danielson would be on RAW last night. What gave them that stupid idea?



The only people who have creative control is Taker (due to how long he's been there) and HHH (Boning Steph). I highly doubt Jericho or Edge have creative control. 

Both Flair and Bischoff said in their books "Part of the reason Bret didn't get over was because of two things. Bad booking but namely HIS OWN FAULT."  I much rather believe those two assholes. I'm not denying he MIGHT have had a couple here or there, everyone is capable of a decent match even if they do suck. Fact is, Benoit carries everyone to good matches. 

Jareth: Danielson has ALWAYS been held in high reguard to the IWC. Don't see why then again I haven't seen any of his match, namely because ROH won't let them go on youtube =/.


----------



## RadishMan (May 19, 2010)

Honestly after what he did on NXT... he should be the God of the WWE Universe.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 19, 2010)

Come monday. Cole will keep whining like a bitch.


----------



## SilverCross (May 19, 2010)

flair doesnt like bret...i wouldnt trust anything he says about him.

but seriously..are you claiming bret had to be carried?! are you seriously saying bret hart had to be carried?!?
have you ever watched the man in a match? did you ever see him after 97?! 

i dont think i can take you serious again....if you really REALLY believe that bret hart had to be carried in matches..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 19, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Honestly after what he did on NXT... he should be the God of the WWE Universe.


He's still a bitch. 

I'd laugh my ass off if Cole went and got him arrested on RAW. Are they still in Canada next week? If so, they should drag the Mountie out of mothballs to do the deed.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 19, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> He's still a bitch.
> 
> I'd laugh my ass off if Cole went and got him arrested on RAW. Are they still in Canada next week? If so, they should drag the Mountie out of mothballs to do the deed.




also Bret Hart has lost maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad respect from me. would it have killed him to squeeze into some fucking tights for his match? or at mania for that matter? Scott Hall can do it, so can he dammit


----------



## SilverCross (May 19, 2010)

difference being, scott hall is actually "wrestling" bret is...taking one or 2 hits, falling down, and having hart dynasty wrestle for him.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 19, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> The only people who have creative control is Taker (due to how long he's been there) and HHH (Boning Steph). I highly doubt Jericho or Edge have creative control.
> 
> Both Flair and Bischoff said in their books "Part of the reason Bret didn't get over was because of two things. Bad booking but namely HIS OWN FAULT."  I much rather believe those two assholes. I'm not denying he MIGHT have had a couple here or there, everyone is capable of a decent match even if they do suck. Fact is, Benoit carries everyone to good matches.
> 
> Jareth: Danielson has ALWAYS been held in high reguard to the IWC. Don't see why then again I haven't seen any of his match, namely because ROH won't let them go on youtube =/.



um why would you believe ric flair and eric bischoff?

bret didn't get to do anything in WCW, that's pretty obvious. for what it's worth, Hart actually carried Flair to a good match at Souled Out.


----------



## Vox (May 19, 2010)

WCW just acquired the biggest name in Wrestling when they got Bret Hart and they didn't do jack shit with it. Thats Bischoff and Hogan and the rest WCW creative's fault.

Bret was over as fuck.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 19, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> difference being, scott hall is actually "wrestling" bret is...taking one or 2 hits, falling down, and having hart dynasty wrestle for him.



Not really. It basiclly kills any suspension of disbelief of the match when the guy wont even take a few minutes to put on tights.

EDIT: Hell Iron Shiek crammed into his tights not long ago for Raw


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 19, 2010)

There will be a match down the line between Cole and Danielson. It's blatantly obvious...

No reason for Bret to wear tights. He aint gonna actually wrestle. I never understood the uproar about Bret wearing the tights in the first place. If u ask me, I'd say theres _wayyy_ too much obsessing going around, about seeing another man wear pink tights...

But thats just my opinion.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 19, 2010)

After seeing Jim Niedhart in tights...I don't want to see what age has done to Bret. DAMN JIM LET HIMSELF GO!!!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 19, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> There will be a match down the line between Cole and Danielson. It's blatantly obvious...
> 
> No reason for Bret to wear tights. He aint gonna actually wrestle. I never understood the uproar about Bret wearing the tights in the first place. If u ask me, I'd say theres _wayyy_ too much obsessing going around, about seeing another man wear pink tights...
> 
> But thats just my opinion.



I feel like its a minor thing that wouldnt kill him to do, and it would at least add SOME aura to it. I mean, we all know Bret isnt gonna do shit, but seeing him put on the tights at least makes it seem like he might try. 

Like my momma use to say "Even if you don't give a damn, you should at least look like you do" 

 @ the quote in your sig


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 19, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> *I feel like its a minor thing that wouldnt kill him to do, and it would at least add SOME aura to it.* I mean, we all know Bret isnt gonna do shit, but seeing him put on the tights at least makes it seem like he might try.
> 
> Like my momma use to say "Even if you don't give a damn, you should at least look like you do"
> 
> * @ the quote in your sig*



I see wat u mean. But I read somewhere that Bret kinda let himself go, as far as his physique is concerned.

Someone needs to put that bitch in her place!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 19, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I see wat u mean. But I read somewhere that Bret kinda let himself go, as far as his physique is concerned.
> 
> Someone needs to put that bitch in her place!



Even if he pulled a Roddy Piper and wore the shirt over his uni I'd be happy. It just seems odd to see _the_ professional Bret Hart step into a ring wearing jean shorts and sneakers.

I remember when her husband had The People's Court....she clearly wore the pants in that marriage


----------



## Violent by Design (May 19, 2010)

bret wont put on his tights because hes old and not in good shape, i thought that was fairly obvious. I dont really get the point of mentioning guys like piper and hall, when those guys are ridiculed for wearing their wrestling attire because they're fat. I'm pretty sure that's the same reason why hart won't wear that stuff, because he doesn't want to look like a joke.

not to mention kayfabe, hart isn't suppose to be wrestling either. heck in his match with Miz it was basically said right out that he was just going to gang bang him with the hart boys.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 19, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Even if he pulled a Roddy Piper and wore the shirt over his uni I'd be happy. It just seems odd to see _the_ professional Bret Hart step into a ring wearing jean shorts and sneakers.
> 
> *I remember when her husband had The People's Court....she clearly wore the pants in that marriage*



Hell yeah, I know. I could only imagine wat he goes through on a daily basis. But she worth like 90 million, so she must be doing something right


----------



## SilverCross (May 19, 2010)

well, not so much that hart "let himself go" more along the lines of hart had a stroke, along with other issues, i think he ran out of options on ways to stay in his old form.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 19, 2010)

Silver: BOTH Flair AND Bichoff and numberous wrestling insiders as well as viewers could see that Bret couldn't get over with his own inadequecies and bad booking. Do the math bro. 

After 97 yeah he did need to be carried. The Montreal Screwjob killed a big part of Bret then when Owen died in 99 another part died with him.

Also my little marks, BRET IS DONE WITH THE SPANDEX. He even said that was a different time, and he doesn't want to live in the past. So it's the mans choice to wear the tights or not.


----------



## SilverCross (May 19, 2010)

you really dont watch wrestling do you...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 19, 2010)

Another epic moment from tonight. Danielson telling the pros they know how good he is. And telling Miz he is better than him. And regal just nods his head and says to Miz, "He *is* better than you."

The finer points of the promo.

Vince only likes big muscular men

The WWE doesn't like anyone they didn't make themselves. What would have made this more epic, is saying Punk is proof of this.

Michael Cole is a parrot, and that he has Vince in his ear telling him what to say.

It just took that to make NXT watchable. Oh and the video package of the pros thoughts on Otunga was also epic, since most think he will hurt himself or someone else, he's getting a free ride, and he's terrible in the ring.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 19, 2010)

Here's a little tidbit certain people might not recall.

When Bret first joined WCW, at the height of his popularity, the company put him on a t-shirt. Smart move right? No, seeing as this shirt had Hart standing proudly in front of the flag.....

the AMERICAN FLAG.

So yeah, WCW is waaaaaaay to blame for Hart not booming like he should've there/


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 19, 2010)

Okay...a Canadian, in front of an American Flag. Wow...I know they're backwards in Atlanta but WOW!


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 19, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> He's still a bitch.
> 
> I'd laugh my ass off if Cole went and got him arrested on RAW. Are they still in Canada next week? If so, they should drag the Mountie out of mothballs to do the deed.



Shut the fuck up already, Micheal Cole! Jeez, so you got bitch slapped for talking all that shit to Danielson, you knew it was bound to happen. 15 years in the business and you're just now growing a pair, Cole?


----------



## Sedaiv (May 19, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> you really dont watch wrestling do you...



More than you do pal. I just have way different standards. Where as you're on Bret's cock agreeing that he's the best there ever was, is and ever will be, I'm saying "You're full of it." I'll bet any money you'll argue with me that Bret's the best technical wrestler EVER. 



Chaos Ghost said:


> Here's a little tidbit certain people might not recall.
> 
> When Bret first joined WCW, at the height of his popularity, the company put him on a t-shirt. Smart move right? No, seeing as this shirt had Hart standing proudly in front of the flag.....
> 
> ...



Oh and a good portion of his quality dieing in Montreal because he had to job the title to Michaels surly wasn't? 

Odds are the both of you are going to say "Shawn and Vince screwed Bret."


----------



## Watchman (May 19, 2010)

Just stick Sedaiv on your ignore list, guys. I did so months ago and he hasn't bothered me since. It's clear his view of wrestling is incompatible with pretty much everyone else in this thread so just chuck him on ignore and let him babble to himself. 

Also obligatory: DANIELSON IS GOD


----------



## Sedaiv (May 19, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Just stick Sedaiv on your ignore list, guys. I did so months ago and he hasn't bothered me since. It's clear his view of wrestling is incompatible with pretty much everyone else in this thread so just chuck him on ignore and let him babble to himself.
> 
> Also obligatory: DANIELSON IS GOD



You do realize people like yourself will get curious and eventually read.

No comment on Danielson.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 19, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> More than you do pal. I just have way different standards. Where as you're on Bret's cock agreeing that he's the best there ever was, is and ever will be, I'm saying "You're full of it." I'll bet any money you'll argue with me that Bret's the best technical wrestler EVER.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's because he is you moron. I want you yourself to name me a better technical wrestler. (You guys i just want Sedaiv to respond to this) So do you even know a better technical wrestler than Bret Hart, Sedaiv?

I bet you think Triple H is technical.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 19, 2010)

I'm still not watching NXT anymore, but I saw that clip of Danielson bitching out Cole.

Did anyone catch Regal and CM Punk nodding their heads like crazy when Danielson told the Miz he was better than him? That was hilarious.


----------



## Watchman (May 19, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'm still not watching NXT anymore, but I saw that clip of Danielson bitching out Cole.
> 
> Did anyone catch Regal and CM Punk nodding their heads like crazy when Danielson told the Miz he was better than him? That was hilarious.



Not only that, but as Miz finished his whole "YOU HAVE DONE NOTHING IN THE WWE" tirade, Regal actually said "Actually, Miz, he is better than you."


----------



## Violent by Design (May 19, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> That's because he is you moron. I want you yourself to name me a better technical wrestler. (You guys i just want Sedaiv to respond to this) So do you even know a better technical wrestler than Bret Hart, Sedaiv?
> 
> I bet you think Triple H is technical.



Dean Malenko :ho


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 19, 2010)

Triple H IS a technical wrestler...he's just not a good one.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 19, 2010)

That was totally epic.

"He *is* better than you Miz."

And Punk knows how good Danielson is from experience.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 19, 2010)

Here's to hoping Danielson destroys Cole with the MMA elbows.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2010)

Grandia said:


> Smackdown Spoilers
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Is it me or is Smackdown right back on Track.. seems like a solid show yet again.. 



Jareth Dallis said:


> GUYS STFU! Watch NXT something epic happens!!!!11ONE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fo' Real?  


Jareth Dallis said:


> Another epic moment from tonight. Danielson telling the pros they know how good he is. And telling Miz he is better than him. And regal just nods his head and says to Miz, "He *is* better than you."
> 
> The finer points of the promo.
> 
> ...



Downloads  



@Bret thing, his last good match was Bret/Austin imho.. they carried both equally.. WCW were God awful in those days, one can also blame him since he should have been the overly pop guy WCW got..



I agree on who ever said Bryan is a god


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 20, 2010)

NXT instantly became interesting if just for that!

And the fact the pros have low opinion of Otunga. Christian was particularly epic. 

" He's here because he's engaged to Kelly Clarkson right?"

"Jennifer Hudson."

"Right. Same thing."

That basically said it all. So he's engaged to Jennifer Hudson. She's still a no name celebrity really.


----------



## Watchman (May 20, 2010)

Punk's comments were just as good.

"He's... the worst rookie here."

"He wears sunglasses... indoors... *SIGH*"


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 20, 2010)

Punk also said.

"He's going to hurt himself"

Seriously. Why the fuck is he here? He has one year, ONE YEAR, of experience. Slater has at least been in FCW for 4 years. Otunga is sloppy. He makes Batista look like Bret Hart in his prime.


----------



## Watchman (May 20, 2010)

Agreed. I guess the WWE is just milking the Jennifer Hudson connection for all it's worth atm, but he should not be out of FCW for a LONG time.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 20, 2010)

Sadly...they see star potential in him.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 20, 2010)

Khris said:


> I agree on who ever said Bryan is a god


He's one of those shitty DragonBall gods?


----------



## Watchman (May 20, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Sadly...they see star potential in him.



To be fair to Otunga, if you look at the Miz back when he debuted, he looked like he'd be released any day, but now he's an upper midcarder that's likely going to reach the Main Event scene by the end of this year.

Otunga _does_ have potential, but it needs a lot more work.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 20, 2010)

He also needs to lose some muscle mass.


----------



## Vox (May 20, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> He also needs to lose some muscle mass.



I know, right? What is he, 6 foot flat? I'm taller than that roid monkey.


----------



## Darc (May 20, 2010)

Kinda disappointed Cole didn't fight back against Danielson, he kinda just tried to headbutt him.... or maybe it was a defense curl.


----------



## Watchman (May 20, 2010)

Danielson is lucky that Josh Matthews didn't see fit to get involved. His two one match of wrestling experience would have led to him fucking Danielson up with a badass Shoot Promo.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 20, 2010)

There is also a key difference in Otunga and Miz. Miz actually wanted it bad enough to improve. Otunga is kind of coasting along. He seriously needs to lose a lot of muscle mass. He looks like he juices, yet it also distracts from Ted's neck hump.

Next time Cole will get choked out. This will please us.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 20, 2010)

Darc said:


> Kinda disappointed Cole didn't fight back against Danielson, he kinda just tried to headbutt him.... or maybe it was a defense curl.



Why would Cole fight back? He's just some stupid announcer with zero wrestling experience. Him fighting back would make Danielson the biggest wuss in wrestling. The dude that couldn't even intimidate Michael Cole.


----------



## Darc (May 20, 2010)

Wait, so the incident was staged? I thought Danielson just went out with a bang.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 20, 2010)

You think they would actually show a shoot on tv like that? Come on now.


----------



## Darc (May 20, 2010)

I have been greatly misinformed


----------



## Watchman (May 20, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> There is also a key difference in Otunga and Miz. Miz actually wanted it bad enough to improve. Otunga is kind of coasting along. He seriously needs to lose a lot of muscle mass. He looks like he juices, yet it also distracts from Ted's neck hump.
> 
> Next time Cole will get choked out. This will please us.



I think it's too early to tell whether Otunga is simply coasting or whether that's just his character working - remember how everyone viewed MVP when he debuted?



Darc said:


> Wait, so the incident was staged? I thought Danielson just went out with a bang.



Do you really think WWE would let that happen on a taped show?


----------



## Watchman (May 20, 2010)

Macintosh?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 20, 2010)

Uhhh Otunga botched a spinebuster! Batista couldn't even botch that and he's the Patron Saint of Botching.

Maybe she is. But still its a matter of, why does it matter to wrestling fans who Otunga is engaged to. He should be here because he can wrestle (which he cant).

Macintosh is what SAF calls McIntyre. AKA Vince's flavor of the month.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 20, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Why would Cole fight back? He's just some stupid announcer with zero wrestling experience. Him fighting back would make Danielson the biggest wuss in wrestling. The dude that couldn't even intimidate Michael Cole.



 **


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> He's one of those shitty DragonBall gods?



good enough  


just watched NXT..

A) Punk buried all the pros in the first segment 

B) Punk's/Regal's face expressions after bryan said he was better than Miz were amazing 

Bryan: I am better than Miz 

Miz: you think you're better than me? 

Punk/Regal: Yeah


----------



## Watchman (May 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xphak_L1pZs&playnext_from=TL&videos=DfG8E3Ggw9E&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]

I lol'd.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 20, 2010)

Khris said:


> good enough


It's good enough if you're fine with low-rent. 



> Why would Cole fight back? He's just some stupid announcer with zero wrestling experience. Him fighting back would make Danielson the biggest wuss in wrestling. The dude that couldn't even intimidate Michael Cole.


Personally, I'd have loved to have seen that happen just for the IWC nerd-rage explosion that would've happened right afterwards.


----------



## SAFFF (May 20, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> It's good enough if you're fine with low-rent.
> 
> 
> Personally, I'd have loved to have seen that happen just for the IWC nerd-rage explosion that would've happened right afterwards.



Haters gonna hate. 

QQ some more for us, Shadow.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 20, 2010)

Jive Soul Bro was the greatest song the WWF ever produced. Slick teaching Kamala how to bowl and how to pin opponents is still one of my favorite childhood memories.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 20, 2010)

Did Book actually say that on TV?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> It's good enough if you're fine with low-rent.




Fuck You, Its a good segment/angle


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 20, 2010)

Never said it wasn't.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2010)

Then Stop Trollin 


EDIT:-



> Initial reaction to the seriousness of her injury is that a lot of people within WWE now regret cutting Mickie James loose last month, since the company is left with marginal depth on the SmackDown! babyface side. It's said that James' behavior on the European tour was the deciding factor in letting her go. However, her release had been brewing as there was talk of cutting her prior WrestleMania due to her behavior. *Notably, James had a few run-ins with Batista with things becoming so heated that he threatened to quit if she wasn't fired. At one point, The Undertaker had to step in to calm him down.*


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 20, 2010)

Batista doesn't handle rejection well. He isn't aware, no means no.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2010)

i except the divas division to be revamped after batista retires..  what is this the third/fourth diva he had quarrels with?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 20, 2010)

Let's see. Shelly Martinez is the last one we were aware of. But Batista is a total douche.


----------



## RadishMan (May 20, 2010)

Let's be honest here... the Divas are basically "road pussy" as I heard someone coin. Basically in-house prostitutes.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 20, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Let's be honest here... the Divas are basically "road pussy" as I heard someone coin. Basically in-house prostitutes.



Not all of them are. That forum that you Mod for, theres a thread there, and some of the posters think Mickies a "whore" for having multiple boyfriends over the years. Apparently, they dont know what a whore is. See Missy Hyatt...

Val Venis did a interview last year, and he said he fucked pre-Austin Debra. There was another diva he had, but I forgot who.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2010)

banging divas isn't a big deal.. but threatening to quit because a diva refused to sleep with you is just pathetic..


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 20, 2010)

Batista dont like girls its seems...

or at the very least, he whines about them


----------



## Darc (May 20, 2010)

More Bastista/Diva gossip plz, expose the ho's n who they fucked


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 20, 2010)

kinda crazy how most guys got trouble with other guys in the back

and here comes this really well built guy having problems with divas


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 20, 2010)

Batista doesn't approve of being turned down. He is certain he is god's gift to women and wrestling.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2010)

mickie's kinky.. i bet she slept with more than half the roster(except taker cuz he likes ribs ).. but we all know too much steroids can affect penis size


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 20, 2010)

Taker likes them baby back ribs


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 20, 2010)

and lol, nice going saying Mickie's a whore without actually saying it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2010)

she's not a whore.. she's kinky.. she also slept with the divas me thinks


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 20, 2010)

ooooh, vids pl0x 

kinky girls are very entertaining


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2010)

we all know mickie's bi.. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8t9Xkd0klQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darc (May 20, 2010)

Check my sig, straight Gangsta

Also, Mickie is too fine, whoever hit that was madd lucky.


----------



## RadishMan (May 20, 2010)

Word is she was released due to not taking a breakup with Cena too well.

Lesson? Don't get in bed with main event talent. Christy Hemme...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Word is she was released due to not taking a breakup with Cena too well.
> 
> Lesson? Don't get in bed with main event talent. Christy Hemme...



This.. Lita dated hardy(jobber) and hated her own life


Tiffany is next


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2010)

Brook is back and in TNA and as hot as fucking ever. God i just wanna smash her.

If any of you remember her she was in WWE for a little bit. She used to be part of Layla and Kelly's dance group on ECW in late 06-07.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 21, 2010)

Yeah. I've known about Brooke being in TNA for a while. Like when Alicia is in ring gear. All I'm thinking is, I want to do dirty unspeakable brag worthy things to her.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2010)

yeah she's hot.. atleast we're seeing her again..


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 21, 2010)

I order this trade! Kelly Kelly for Brooke Adams!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2010)

K2 would make a good TBP member though.. with mickie out we need a face diva with some ass(layla's heel).. it could work both ways..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 21, 2010)

Khris said:


> Then Stop Trollin


Ur jus mad dat Heel Cole iz betta than that vanilla midget.


----------



## Watchman (May 21, 2010)

Heel Cole is legendary. He needs to be Heel all the time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Ur jus mad dat *Heel Cole iz betta than that vanilla midget. *



Blasphemy!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 21, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Ur jus mad dat Heel Cole iz betta than that vanilla midget.



U speaks da fukking truth. Heel cole is gold!

If Vinnie Mac and da "creative" team were smart, they'd jump on this as soon as possible. If giving the chance, Cole could draw more heat then Vickie...


_In light of news of Mickie James' release from WWE last month, it was noted that she had few "run-ins" with Batista. During her final few months in the company, things become so heated that he threatened to quit if she wasn't fired. Undertaker had to step in to calm him down._
*The two have past history as Brian Kendrick noted during a shoot interview with Highspots.com that years ago, Batista printed out nude photos of Mickie and plastered them on the locker room walls after he became agitated with her. Even James herself considers the photographs highly unsuitable as shortly after her WWE debut in 2005, she threatened to sue any website who published them. The photos had come to light due to her newfound fame*. 

No comment...


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2010)

Sounds like something a bitch would do to another bitch. I don't know if i can believe Batista being that fickle over some pussy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2010)

> Batista printed out nude photos of Mickie and plastered them on the locker room walls after he became agitated with her.






can't wait till he leaves..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 21, 2010)

Khris said:


> Blasphemy!


:rofl

Man, that post was hard to type out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> :rofl
> 
> Man, that post was hard to type out.




 



10char


----------



## Vox (May 21, 2010)

One of the perks of being a major draw. I dont blame Batista.


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2010)

I don't think he did it. He has other things to do than act like a college kid and post nude pictures of mickie everywhere.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I don't think he did it. He has other things to do than act like a college kid and post nude pictures of mickie everywhere.



but again, you think bataista is the kind of guy that would do such stuff.. he's sone it before with shelly martinez.. so its shocker if you ask me..


----------



## Unrelenting_Power (May 21, 2010)

Is there any women who didn't sleep with Batista?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2010)

Shelly Martinez  

She should be a role model for every aspiring diva


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 21, 2010)

Indeed she is.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2010)

You know...except for the "starring in nude fetish spanking" videos part.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 21, 2010)

Theres nothing wrong with that. A woman has to make a living.


----------



## Vox (May 21, 2010)

Khris said:


> Shelly Martinez
> 
> She should be a role model for every aspiring diva



Only she got fired.


----------



## RadishMan (May 21, 2010)

Because Batista is a pussy.

But I guess you are what you eat...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 21, 2010)

Ya know what would be funny? If Cena turned out to have more women on the side than Tiger Woods.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 21, 2010)

Carlito has been released. Knew it was coming.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Ya know what would be funny? If Cena turned out to have more women on the side than Tiger Woods.



He probably does. He admits to banging fat chicks and buying hookers for the heck of it.


----------



## RadishMan (May 21, 2010)

LOL... Cena probably sends videos of it to the "We Hate Cena" guys from Mania.


----------



## LouDAgreat (May 21, 2010)

Hard to believe this is the Mach.


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2010)

Cena said he bought hookers and randomly fucks fat chicks? You sure this isn't Batista you're talking about?


----------



## Darc (May 21, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Carlito has been released. Knew it was coming.



But Primo is still there? That's so random after they reformed like 2 weeks ago, they should of never lost the titles together.

Seems like just yesterday he beat Cena for the US title.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 21, 2010)

Carlito failed a drug test refused rehab.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 21, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Cena said he bought hookers and randomly fucks fat chicks? You sure this isn't Batista you're talking about?


He said on Stern once that the some of the other wrestlers dared him to bang a fat chick once and he did it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2010)

Bangin fat chicks is alright by my book, Fat chicks need love too 


Meh about carlito, never struck me as a future maineventer... he had the talent, but his gimmick has pushed him far than anyone would have expected..

EDIT: found out he refused to go to rehab too.. 

and LOL at primo still there, he's another carlito, but with less talent..


abyss' cut from last night

*Spoiler*: __ 









the dude's insane


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 21, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> He said on Stern once that the some of the other wrestlers dared him to bang a fat chick once and he did it.



Lol. I heard that interview. I think he said he fucked like 6 girls in one night. He never said he "brought hookers".

Primo's days in the E are officially numbered. Let the countdown begin...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 21, 2010)

Primo's a pretty good bumper as a face. Too bad his heel turn has pretty much died thanks to his brother being a dumbass.

Also, Abyss is a moron to do shit like that on free TV. Save it for when you can make some money off of it(though, I guess it doesn't matter since it *is* TNA we're talking about here... ).


----------



## SAFFF (May 22, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> He said on Stern once that the some of the other wrestlers dared him to bang a fat chick once and he did it.



lol i wonder how fat was she.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Also, Abyss is a moron to do shit like that on free TV. Save it for when you can make some money off of it(though, I guess it doesn't matter since it *is* TNA we're talking about here... ).



lol Abyss has no choice, look at him. People expect a fat guy in a mask to jump off shit and get set on fire. There is no other way he can get over.

Also Jericho's getting a 3 disc DVD in Sept. Rejoice my Jericholics, rejoice!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2010)

No, Cena actually said in an interview that he used to unwind by going to "a house of ill repute"(whorehouse). 

The guy doing the interview asked him if he was serious and he said he was.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 22, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Carlito has been released. Knew it was coming.



No fucking DUH. Your by bro and all but that's an OBVIOUS statement. It'll be a matter of time before his brother and cousin are released. Carlito hasn't done shit since his first arrival in the WWE.

I highly doubt Cena is serious about going to a whore house. They're not that cool anyways, I knwo from experience. I laugh at whores who try getting me to give them $60 to give me oral. $300 a pop I don't think so Sally.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 22, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> Hard to believe this is the Mach.



No........


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 22, 2010)

WHY DO ALL THE GREAT ONES LOOK LIKE OLD MEN!? Yet overrated guys like Hogan don't age!


----------



## SAFFF (May 22, 2010)

Hogan probably has better medical coverage than Savage. But he'll probably die within a year or 2 from all the roid pumping he's done.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 22, 2010)

Hogan will live forever =/


----------



## Grandia (May 22, 2010)

KageBunshin09 said:


> Is there any women who didn't sleep with Batista?



lol, probably alicia fox and gail kim


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 22, 2010)

Disc 3 of Steamboat's DVD made me jizz myself. 

Also, Rampage as a guest host = 

If he beats Rashad next week, I expect a LOT of gloating.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 22, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Also Jericho's getting a 3 disc DVD in Sept. Rejoice my Jericholics, rejoice!



It's about fucking time.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 22, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Disc 3 of Steamboat's DVD made me jizz myself.
> 
> Also, Rampage as a guest host =
> 
> If he beats Rashad next week, I expect a LOT of gloating.


Disc 2 aint bad either


The Juice Man said:


> It's about fucking time.



Damn, I think I'm gonna have to inspect these DVDs before buying like I did for Savage. Glad I didn't buy that


----------



## SAFFF (May 22, 2010)

Savage DVD is awesome. The fuck you talkin about?


----------



## Jimin (May 22, 2010)

He might have meant the old one in which it was just pure matches and no bio.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 22, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Savage DVD is awesome. The fuck you talkin about?





King Lloyd said:


> He might have meant the old one in which it was just pure matches and no bio.



^Thats whats wrong with it, and its not old, it's barely two years old. Why would I pay money for matches I can just stream or download? For a DVD I want some interviews and shit, testimonials etc


----------



## RadishMan (May 22, 2010)

Until I see a preorder on highspots or a WWE ad... there is no Jericho DVD.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 22, 2010)

There is a rumor that they're going to have Abraham Washington as the new GM. DEAR SWEET MOTHER OF GOD!!


----------



## Sedaiv (May 22, 2010)

Definately willing to pay in full for Jericho & Steamboats DVD's. Hell I knwo Rickys career and all but I'm namley buying it for WM3 match. Thing is if you say "You had the greatest match of all tiem with Steamboat at WM 3" he'll shrug it off as Macho Man is a perfectionist to the point he said a number, steamboat said what they were to do. Macho practices his matches (Much like Hogan & Warrior) instead of calling them.

Why are you guys menstruating over RAW? If you just expect the worst, you'll stop having shitty days when it comes to wrestling atleast. That's what I do so there's never a shock to me. I'm still calling each and every pay per view with one or two errors.

Also I want to note, looks like Halls off the wagon again. I called it for the record.



Hogan needs to grow the fuck up and get over this. It's fun you dick head.



Also anyone wonder why Carlito never got higher than mid card? Lack of motivation. He's lazy people, thanks to daddy giving him the big title so easy.


----------



## SAFFF (May 23, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> ^Thats whats wrong with it, and its not old, it's barely two years old. Why would I pay money for matches I can just stream or download? For a DVD I want some interviews and shit, testimonials etc



You can't even find over half those matches on his DVD on youtube or any other stream or download site. Don't even bring up the good quality they come in on the DVD.


----------



## RadishMan (May 23, 2010)

Although once the DVDs are released you can. 

Just wrapped up the Hart DVD. The documentary was nice, but I skipped over most of the matches (just wanted to finally see the Summerslam Cage and to hear the famous Stampede pop which are probably easy finds by themselves I suppose) since it's really more like Bret volume 2.

Looks like Hogan is suing Cocoa Pebbles because of the commercial that features a cartoon version of him. Jobbing to Bam Bam... he wanted creative control.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 23, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Although once the DVDs are released you can.
> 
> Just wrapped up the Hart DVD. The documentary was nice, but I skipped over most of the matches (just wanted to finally see the Summerslam Cage and to hear the famous Stampede pop which are probably easy finds by themselves I suppose) since it's really more like Bret volume 2.
> 
> Looks like Hogan is suing Cocoa Pebbles because of the commercial that features a cartoon version of him. Jobbing to Bam Bam... he wanted creative control.



I beat you too it Radish. Read my comment about how Hogan needs to grow up.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 23, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Looks like Hogan ... commercial that features a cartoon version of him. Jobbing to Bam Bam... he wanted creative control.



typical


----------



## Vox (May 23, 2010)

I liked Carlito. Wont be long till he's signed by TNA. I'll actually watch TNA if he does.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 23, 2010)

the inevitable has finally happened. Carlito vs Scott Hall.


----------



## Vox (May 23, 2010)

Scott Hall would be broken in half by the Back Stabber. They better not.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 23, 2010)

Scott Hall will probably get canned soon. He's off the wagon and TNA rather not deal with that again. He's already ripped them off twice, he's been through rehab numberous times, "COMPLETING" it but falls off the wagon and starts his old ways up. He's a piece of shit both as a wrestler and as a man. Noone should idolize or feel bad for him.


----------



## Watchman (May 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Over The Limit_ 



From what I hear, the PPV sucked. Orton injured himself, Punk lost _again_ and both the WWE and WHC matches had crap finishes.

The only good thing apparently was Lawler & Cole vs. Striker in a continuous commentary bitchfight.


----------



## SAFFF (May 23, 2010)

So Punks bald? WWE sure likes not building heels up. I guess its to give Rey all the credibility back he's lost over the years.


----------



## Hellion01 (May 23, 2010)

Wow...its amazing to see how many people still watch whats left of that shitty company known as WWE.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 24, 2010)

Hellion01 said:


> Wow...its amazing to see how many people still watch whats left of that shitty company known as WWE.





Strong rumor going around that Orton's arm might be broken. It couldn't have happen at a worser time. He was red hot, getting ready to take Big Daves spot as da top guy behind Cena. We'll see wat happens.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 24, 2010)

And of course Anderson comes out after it happened to say Orton deserved it. Anderson is officially the biggest asshole in the industry.


----------



## Vox (May 24, 2010)

Please. It was fairly obvious that Punk was going to lose. Mysterio joining a heel stable? We all know that wasn't going to happen.

And sad about Orton. Anderson can suck my ass. Butthurt little bitch.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 24, 2010)

Orton actually said that Anderson is dangerous.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 24, 2010)

butthurt anderson


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 24, 2010)

It wouldn't have been the first time Rey was in a heel stable. 

Result aside, Rey/Punk was pretty damn good. The main event, too. Cena teasing the FU from the top of the car through the stage to get Batista to quit  and then doing it anyway just to be a dick was hilariously awesome. The tag title match, Divas Title match, and Truth/DiBiase were varying degrees of "meh". Kofi/McIntyre was fine, but Kofi should never have extended periods of offense because it just looks bad and hurts the match. Edge/Orton and Swagger/Show sucked.

Middle of the road show with the best matches having already been done better before, but they're at least worth a watch. Everything else was forgettable.


----------



## Darc (May 24, 2010)

Who is Anderson?

and  @ Orton getting hurt, now they are gonna build up Edge to take his spot, fucking lame


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 24, 2010)

You know...

MISSSSSSSSSSSSTERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR ANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNDERRRRRRRRRRRSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!!

Anderson.


----------



## Vox (May 24, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> *It wouldn't have been the first time Rey was in a heel stable.*



He has? Oh well.

Still have yet to watch Over The Limit. Probably will sometime soon. The card did look like it would fail though.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 24, 2010)

WWE has been fail for some time. If it wasn't for the fact I love to bitch about how "creative" WWE/TNA are, I would have stopped being in this topic so long ago.

EDIT: POST 1,000 SUCK MY WANG EVERYONE! =D


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 24, 2010)

Orton may be injured, but look on the bright side.. when he makes his return, his return pop is gonna be on some epic shyt this time!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 24, 2010)

Vox said:


> He has? Oh well.


LWO and the Filthy Animals. Only real difference was he didn't want to be in the LWO, but he lost a match to Eddy, I think it was, and was forced to join. He was a willing heel in the FAs.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 24, 2010)

Yeah rey was in the filthy animals stable.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bald punk will mean one thing...PSYCHO HEEL TAKING OUT REY!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 24, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Bald punk will mean one thing...PSYCHO HEEL TAKING OUT REY!



He'll still job at the ppv.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 24, 2010)

This displeases the Straight Edge Society. Except Im not one of those crazy punk marks that will shave their head in protest.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 24, 2010)

In other news...how lame is it that Randy Orton injured himself by doing his "pound on the mat" viper pose? 

It would be like John Cena breaking his wrist waving his hand in front of his face.


----------



## Vox (May 24, 2010)

Is that how he injured himself? Fucking Orton. What a numbnuts.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 24, 2010)

Separated his shoulder.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 24, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> This displeases the Straight Edge Society. Except Im not one of those crazy punk marks that will shave their head in protest.



I second this notion. I'm not shaving my head to protest either. 

Orton's Injury is a Seperated Shoulder, he'll be back in like six to eight months as a mega face. Also Filthy Animals was a kick ass heel stable with Billy Kidman (he ain't spanish yet was also in LWO -_- Konnan (K-O-DOUBLE N - A - N!) and Tygress. Apperently Disco Inferno, Torrie Wilson and Juvi were also in it. But I don't remember those days. I remember hearing that Tygress became a porn star or was in a porno some years back. Then again I also heard the same thing for Tammy Synch (Sunny) and Major Gunns.


----------



## RadishMan (May 24, 2010)

Rey joining would've signaled the end of the group. He simply would've found a way to turn Gallows against Punk and all that. I know the old line "best heels maintain their heat despite losses", but you eventually stopped caring if they lose every outing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 24, 2010)

It's Anderson. Not Kennedy. Stop using his "slave name"(tm Paul Wight) from the WWE. 

Anyhow, Orton got him fired by saying he's injury prone and dangerous in the ring. Then Orton goes and proves he's injury prone by injuring himself with a TAUNT. A little schadenfreude never hurt anybody(unless they were doing the viper taunt).


----------



## RadishMan (May 24, 2010)

Punk going crazy because of the boring chants was awesome.

Can't say much else on this show is.


----------



## Watchman (May 24, 2010)

I liked psuedo-Jesus hair Punk. 

I'll get used to Bald Punk eventually, same way I now can't picture Kurt Angle WITH hair, but it just looks weird now... >__<


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 24, 2010)

And where the heck was Gallows?


----------



## Watchman (May 24, 2010)

Apparently Kane (wtf) showed up and took out the SES to allow Rey to shave Punk.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 24, 2010)

The Kane thing in the reports made me say WTF. Since Kane isn't Mr. Niceguy EVER!


----------



## Watchman (May 24, 2010)

Not to mention he had quite the feud with Mysterio not too long ago and showed no signs of turning Face or anything.

I mean, I could understand if it was MVP and/or Christian or something, but Kane? Eh?


----------



## RadishMan (May 24, 2010)

Maybe Kane was boozing backstage. Over the Limit.


----------



## SAFFF (May 24, 2010)

I don't see how this can help CM Punk in any way. He's being booked like a mid-carder. Losing constantly to the face and even getting their head shaved is something that would happen to Carlito or Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 24, 2010)

Read and reflect.

Seriously I'm sick of the his Punk and Mysterio feud. It should have ended last month but they want to extend it to Summerslam. Here is an idea, have him Anaconda Vise Swagger, have Gallows and Mercury take tag gold, and have Serena win the women's title.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 24, 2010)

Saw Mike Johnson wrote and instantly clicked the 'x' on the tab. Probably shouldn't have even bothered since it's from PWSpyware.


----------



## RadishMan (May 24, 2010)

Lotta reports coming out recently that suggest McI is a bad apple. The bottom of HHH's buddies makes me wanna believe, but since everyone online hates him I'm sure it's smarkbait.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 24, 2010)

Ted Dibiase got a concussion from a slap.

Whatta pussy.


----------



## Darc (May 24, 2010)

"John Lena!" Lol, Batista speech slurrs.

Also, I am shocked Bret is the new GM


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 24, 2010)

Really? You're shocked? REALLY? He was willing to stay longer thus he stayed longer.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 24, 2010)

Atleast they finally put a title on Ron Killings.


----------



## Grandia (May 24, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Atleast they finally put a title on Ron Killings.



well he did win the hardcore belt multiple times as kkwik if that meant anything


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 24, 2010)

To be honest...Truth should have won it off Shelton in 2008. Shelton was about as entertaining as a divas match with Kelly Kelly and Rosa Mendez.


----------



## Darc (May 25, 2010)

Fuck yeah Orton, he's still gonna be around and in the Fatal 4 way, too good.

Who were them clowns that jumped the Hart Dynasty?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 25, 2010)

Jules and James Uso (Rikishi's sons) and Sarona Snuka.

The Uso's are surprisingly fit for Samoans. I guess I got so I expected all of them to be built like Joe and Umaga.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 25, 2010)

That Sarona Snuka girl...she's sexy as hell. Now that Mickie is gone, I have a new diva to crush on. She looked thicker than Mickie and Natalya. I like that.

That segment on RAW with John Lovitz was fucking terrible. Seriously, my girlfriend was sitting next to me when the segment occured, and I was so embarressed to be a wrestling fan.

I calling it right now, Otunga and Barrett will be in the finals of NXT. If that _does_ happen, I won't be suprised, giving Vince's known love of big muscle head ma fuckers. Im just saying...


----------



## Vox (May 25, 2010)

It's Jon fucking Lovitz. What a cunt.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 25, 2010)

Grandia said:


> well he did win the hardcore belt multiple times as kkwik if that meant anything



The Hardcore Title is a fucking JOKE. Both the WCW & WWF/E Hardcore Championships mean nothing and have like NO prestiege when 3 Count ("Sugar" Shane Helms, Shannon Moore, and Evan Karagius) wins the title all at once, or when Raven wins the title 21 times. Kinda like how the ECW dared call their championship a "World" Championship when they couldn't even tour America reliably. Even in its dieing days, the WCW World Heavyweight Championship was still a world championship.



Jareth Dallis said:


> To be honest...Truth should have won it off Shelton in 2008. Shelton was about as entertaining as a divas match with Kelly Kelly and Rosa Mendez.



Ah dude, totally brutal. That's defiantely



at it's best. Keep up the good work on noticing some brutal truth bro.

Yeah Sarona Snuka is pretty hot. But they'll release her within a year, she is Snukas child and they LOVE to fire snukas and not do shit with them. Also working against her is the fact she's a trained wrestler and not a model like Eve Torres, Layla, Bella Twins, Kelly Kelly, Rosa Mendez, Tifany, Michelle McCool or Alicia Fox. The women who can wrestle are usually jobbed out as they're too buff/big/fat for their models. WWE is a terrible thing for young children to watch.


----------



## RadishMan (May 25, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> That segment on RAW with John Lovitz was fucking terrible. Seriously, my girlfriend was sitting next to me when the segment occured, and *I was so embarressed to be a wrestling fan*.



That shit tends to be worse then your Mom catching you in the act. It's probably why most fans are self-loathers to wrestling and never share that knowledge with non-fans.


----------



## Grandia (May 25, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Jules and James Uso (Rikishi's sons) and Sarona Snuka.
> 
> The Uso's are surprisingly fit for Samoans. I guess I got so I expected all of them to be built like Joe and Umaga.



Well the Rock was half Samoan too


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 25, 2010)

The Rock was also half black.


----------



## Watchman (May 25, 2010)




----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 25, 2010)

Oh shit. I aint see that coming.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> *Punk going crazy because of the boring chants was awesome.
> *
> Can't say much else on this show is.



best darn bit about the PPV, glad i didn't buy  



Jareth Dallis said:


> Jules and James Uso (Rikishi's sons) and Sarona Snuka.
> 
> The Uso's are surprisingly fit for Samoans. I guess I got so I expected all of them to be built like Joe and Umaga.




i am actually interested.. as far as i remember, we never had samoans vs. harts did we?


snuka's daughter is also hot



OTL was shite yo, rey/punk was the only good match.. 

one more thing:-
you would think an "I Quit" match would still be interesting to see after these years.. shit no i was mistaken, ever after mankind/rock match at rr, every single I quit match sucked.. why would either cena or batista say i quit from those bumps when they suffered much more in ER.. the last bit was the only believable bit, even then it felt "meh", like we've seen it before somewhere.. hope they're done with the "I Quit" matches, unless its Taker/Cena..


Happy for Truth


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 25, 2010)

I absolutely hate the way Cena says "No." in I quit matches. He's just been put through a table and he's bleeding like a faucet...

"John, do you quit!?!?!?"

(With absolutely no emotion) "....No."


----------



## Shirker (May 25, 2010)

No offense, but that some pretty trivial s--t right there. It could just be seen as him being exhausted or completely out of it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _NXT_ 



AmDrag nailed both Cole and Miz.

But sadly Otunga made it another week. If the cunt wins NXT I'm gonna be disappointed. If anyone should be winning its Barret.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 25, 2010)

Shirker said:


> No offense, but that some pretty trivial s--t right there. It could just be seen as him being exhausted or completely out of it.



He does it in every I quit match. 

It doesn't convey exhaustion or being "out of it". It's just...

"No."


----------



## RadishMan (May 25, 2010)

HE WILL NOT QUIT!!!


----------



## Sedaiv (May 25, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Oh shit. I aint see that coming.



That was indeed epic win dude.

Also looks like Orton was injured BEFORE the PPV at Super stars


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 25, 2010)

The only man that could say no with that much indifference better. Lance Storm.


----------



## Vox (May 26, 2010)

Dude. Thats pretty how on the epic meter.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 26, 2010)

Who would have thought! The guy wearing a sting mask was actually...


*Spoiler*: __ 



STING!! I am shocked. Wait didn't the WWE already do this with Rey Mysterio jumping Jericho last year?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 26, 2010)

Batista looked totally exhausted half way through that match...sweating like a pig and all..the guy must of stopped focusing on stamina


is he gone for good though? or is that just another typical WWE scripted thing...because for awhile there it really seemed like the dude wanted out


----------



## Watchman (May 26, 2010)

I never thought I'd say this, but I miss Batista. He was actually entertaining as a heel.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 26, 2010)

I certainly don't miss the big baby. I want Shelly Martinez to return that's all. Now that the guy who got her fired from WWE is gone, she can return.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I absolutely hate the way Cena says "No." in I quit matches. He's just been put through a table and he's bleeding like a faucet...
> 
> "John, do you quit!?!?!?"
> 
> (With absolutely no emotion) "....No."



Meh, I quit matches lost its vibe to me anyways.. hope breaking point this year reintroduces the ultimate submission match instead.. that shit was epic...


for anyone whose interested 



> -- Blackline Comics issued the following press release: Professional wrestling superstar Shad Gaspard and former wrestling star Mark Copani (Muhammad Hassan) have recently signed a deal with Blackline Comics to publish an original graphic novel ASSASSIN & SON: PATH OF VENGEANCE. Gaspard is recently known in the comic world for being up for a role in the new "Conan The Barbarian" film staring Jason Mamoa that ultimately went to fellow wrestler Bob Sapp, and Copani portrayed a controversial Arab American on television that got him band of television networks, are relatively unknown as writers. But their series ASSASSIN & SON is currently in the development stage but is quickly moving ahead and building up steam, and is set to be released digitally and as a 96 page trade. ASSASSIN & SON: PATH OF VENGEANCE is a gritty crime/action adventure revolving around Donovan Bradock, one of the world's deadliest assassins, and his son Matthew. Donovan Bradock has found himself as part of an elite crime unit known as The Horsemen, doing things he never thought he would do, struggling with his conscience and his job. That is until he meets a mysterious woman named Jasmine, and everything changes. He must now choose between the job he was born to do, and his own conscience struggling with his inner demons, as well as the deadliest men of the world's dark underbelly. While you can't get your hands on it yet, you will be able to soon. This is a title that's sure to be a hit not only with Shad Gaspard, and wrestling fans, but among the massive sea of comic book readers. Be sure to keep an eye out in the weeks ahead for more news on this exciting new series.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 26, 2010)

I thought they nixed breaking point?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2010)

just checked, you're right.. what a relief... i still want an ultimate submission match though.. 

i just wish they'd get rid of NOC aswell..


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 26, 2010)

Ultimate Submission was an epic match to have in SvR 2007. Then they got rid of it, and the casket matches. WHY?!

I think Vince decided submissions are obsolete in sports entertainment.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2010)

punk/danielson in an ultimate submission match is a dream match


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 26, 2010)

"Punk with the Anaconda!"
"Danielson with a cattle mutilation!"
"Anaconda!"
"Ankle Lock!"

If I had a say, every performer would be required to know a hold. There are many out there.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 26, 2010)

I think Punk/Danielson was done in Ring of Honor. I mighte be wrong. I'm a fan of submissions and all but I certainly don't see why everyone is getting wet/hard over submission matches.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I think Punk/Danielson was done in Ring of Honor. I mighte be wrong. I'm a fan of submissions and all but I certainly don't see why everyone is getting wet/hard over submission matches.



not US though.. its not that.. its the lack of submission in today's wrasslin.. hell the top face's submission is applied incorrectly almost 85% of the time


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 26, 2010)

A Bryan Danielson-Jack Swagger feud would be all kinds of awesome.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 26, 2010)

Khris said:


> not US though.. its not that.. its the lack of submission in today's wrasslin.. hell the top face's submission is applied incorrectly almost 85% of the time



Don't know what your'e talking about (willis). When I went to Chaotic Wrestling from 07 to 08 and get the reports from a friend who still goes, tehre's still a fair amount of submissions used, haven't seen a submission victory in a while though.


----------



## RadishMan (May 26, 2010)

There's plenty of submission moves, but you don't see them in the WWE. Why bother... nothing will top the STF.

Course I Quit matches are not really for submission holds...


----------



## SAFFF (May 26, 2010)

Khris said:


> Meh, I quit matches lost its vibe to me anyways.. hope breaking point this year reintroduces the ultimate submission match instead.. that shit was epic...
> 
> 
> for anyone whose interested



That guy who wrote that article cannot write for shit. He puts too much bullshit in his writing. Very boring writer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Don't know what your'e talking about (willis). When I went to *Chaotic Wrestling* from 07 to 08 and get the reports from a friend who still goes, tehre's still a fair amount of submissions used, haven't seen a submission victory in a while though.



like i would watch that.. talking mainly about E and TNA.. i sometimes watch ROH if am bored.. 

E lacks submissions.. does anyone know why the anaconda vice isn't used anymore?

i agre with jareth, each top star should have a submission move, so far we have:-

Taker; Hell's Gates(rarely used)
Cena; botched STF
Jericho; Walls Of Jericho(also rarely used anymore)


Anaconda vice and Edgecator should return..

someone should also recycle the ankle lock,crossface, and the cloverleaf.


----------



## Watchman (May 26, 2010)

Walls of Jericho is used quite often, it's just not sold very much anymore.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 26, 2010)

Even Morrison has a submission. It's not too much to ask that muta locks, ankle locks, and other submissions be used more. HELL A STRAIGHT JACKET NOW AND THEN!


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 26, 2010)

You guys forgot the masterlock.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 26, 2010)

But Chris Masters is a lower mid-card jobber.


----------



## RadishMan (May 27, 2010)

Read about him as Hassan. Seems so random.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 27, 2010)

I wouldn't say that. WWE posted the news on their website which means they support it.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 27, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> But Chris Masters is a lower mid-card jobber.



That made HBK submit to the masterlock.


----------



## Vox (May 27, 2010)

And Zigglers Sleeper.

EDIT: Oh, ME stars.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 27, 2010)

Biography channel showed an old documentary on wrestling tonight. Pretty good to watch.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 27, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Biography channel showed an old documentary on wrestling tonight. Pretty good to watch.



I DVR'D it. Ima watch it tommorow.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 27, 2010)

Best part, Vince saying Ted Turner called him and said "Guess what! I'm in the wrasslin business now!" to which Vince said, "Congratulations, but I'm in the entertainment business."

And Kevin Nash explaining the ring isn't as soft as people think.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 27, 2010)

Guy on Twitter: Go to #RoH where you can try to get in a ring, break your leg on the way in, then REAL pro-wrestlers will make you look worse

Kevin Nash on Twitter: pro means get paid you stupid mark fuck

I didnt get it at first but I LOLed after a min


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2010)

still don't get it


----------



## RadishMan (May 27, 2010)

Basically he pulled #3 from the Anti-Smark Checklist.

Speaking of weekend warriors who won't even make enough to cover gas... I'll be attending an AIW/Chikara block in June. Woot.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 27, 2010)

Khris said:


> still don't get it



Basiclly, Nash is saying its dumb to call ROH guys Pro Wrestlers since you have to make money to be considered a pro


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 27, 2010)

Nash is awesome.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 27, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nash is awesome.



Hell yeah. He pwned n00bs on Twitter all night.


----------



## Watchman (May 27, 2010)

Do you have any more awesome Twitter-quotes of his to share?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 27, 2010)

There also is a twitter fight between Miz and Dreamer.

And in news from nodq.com, seems wwe is losing faith in McIntyre. He can't get heat with out Vince giving a letter to him.


----------



## Legend (May 27, 2010)

yay the wannabe hunter is having a downturn


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 27, 2010)

The problem with having this chosen one angle is...

THIS ISNT THE ATTITUDE ERA! We don't got the rebellious superstars like Austin to knock the chosen one down a few pegs.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 27, 2010)

It's also the fact that the "Chosen One" in this angle is a ridiculously untalented hack with the charisma of a used piece of toilet paper.

McIntyre fuckin' sucks.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 27, 2010)

Burke was the last chosen one. Things didn't turn out so well for him in his wwe run.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 27, 2010)

It only goes to show you that Vince McMahon doesn't know shit about wrestling.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 27, 2010)

Yet at the same time he does. It's more Vince is out of touch.


----------



## Vox (May 27, 2010)

nodq.com can suck my ass. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 27, 2010)

It's probably on every other dirt sheet too. Be honest. Drew is failing to get over as a heel.


----------



## RadishMan (May 27, 2010)

It wouldn't really change much. But Punk also had similar attitude reports back in ECW, and he survived without being on Hunter's list.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 27, 2010)

Was Punk also viewed as high maintenance?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 27, 2010)

Im glancing at the reply of TNA, first time i watched in months, got my Lolz of the day though from the Nature Boy schooling the ref with his shirt, it would make a nice gif.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 27, 2010)

Khris said:


> still don't get it



ROH is beneath Nash. lol at calling him a "stupid mark fuck". Classic shit right there. A lot of smarks wouldn't last a day backstage in the world of pro wrestling.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 28, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Do you have any more awesome Twitter-quotes of his to share?


Lemme see


Jareth Dallis said:


> There also is a twitter fight between Miz and Dreamer.


Actually, that started the Nash fight

Dude jumped in and started telling Miz he could never be Nash, Dreamer, Sting, Hall, etc, Nash thought he was talking shit. Unleashed Diesel powered rage upon him 


> Fan: You're one of the worst wrestlers i've EVER seen @IAmJericho is way better than YOU
> 
> Nash: ask our bankers who's better
> 
> ...


----------



## Watchman (May 28, 2010)

Big Sexy's still got it.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 28, 2010)

Nash owning those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) smarks.


----------



## Vox (May 28, 2010)

Man, seeing Khali in that tux was almost worth listening to Jon Lovitz. Well, not even almost. I hate that little man. I dont know why.

On another note, I want more DiBiase. The boys got talent.

EDIT: Funny that they're called the Uso Brothers considering Uso means Brother in Samoan.


----------



## Pilaf (May 28, 2010)

The Society gets


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 28, 2010)

Lulz. It would be epic if Metallica were celebrity involvement at Mania 27 because of that.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 28, 2010)

*sigh* I remembered when I went through my sXe phase.

High School


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 28, 2010)

It obviously didn't work out.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 28, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> It obviously didn't work out.



Hell no. I needs my pussy, weed, and Grey Goose fool


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 28, 2010)

Punk's got the pussy part covered.


----------



## RadishMan (May 28, 2010)

His vice is the anaconda afterall.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 28, 2010)

So Punk likes the dick, eh? Always thought he had some sugar in the gas tank. 

Also,  @ Hulk dropping "heels" and "babyfaces" on Impact when babbling to Anderson.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 28, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> So Punk likes the dick, eh? Always thought he had some sugar in the gas tank.
> 
> A*lso,  @ Hulk dropping "heels" and "babyfaces" on Impact when babbling to Anderson*.



what do you mean? what happened?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 28, 2010)

He told Anderson, the heels hate you the babyfaces hate you, no body likes you!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 28, 2010)

I like how Hulk works people in real life and then breaks kayfabe in the wrestling world.

He's crossing the line!!!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 28, 2010)

Anderson was pretty awesome last night. He sang part of I'm an asshole. Called the audience assholes, called Jeff an asshole, and said he was an asshole himself.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 28, 2010)

sounds like TNA is kinda messed up right now


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 28, 2010)

Pilaf said:


> The Society gets



Who cares?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 28, 2010)

Man, that tag match that opened SD was pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 28, 2010)

It's easy to talk shit when you're in a different state.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 28, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> It's easy to talk shit when you're in a different state.


Word. Ya boy got real silent for a min when Nash mentioned a shoot match


----------



## RadishMan (May 28, 2010)

I'd like a shoot match with that Hogan guy in the hard camera every week from the Impact Zone.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 28, 2010)

Hah! Maria referred to Melina as the _whore_ of the Locker room. Apparently Melina would tell the other divas who they can and can't date. That is hilarious.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 28, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Nash offered to fly him to the Impact Zone.



I would have took him up on his offer. You don't really take Nash seriously do you? He's fucking around.

Even if he it turned out he wasn't and he really is a crazy fuck TNA would probably pay you a couple of G's for a shoot fight with Nash.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 28, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> I would have took him up on his offer. You don't really take Nash seriously do you? He's fucking around.
> 
> Even if he it turned out he wasn't and he really is a crazy fuck TNA would probably pay you a couple of G's for a shoot fight with Nash.



Im positive Nash would do it. He has nothing to lose


----------



## Pilaf (May 28, 2010)

lmfao I love 4chan


----------



## Watchman (May 28, 2010)

Oh that's fantastic. I saw hand-camera footage of El Punk and his Banditos, but SRSFACE Punk whilst wearing a poncho and holding a rainbow Pinata is just


----------



## RadishMan (May 28, 2010)

Nothing will ever top Brock in sombrero dancing to a mariachi band.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 28, 2010)

Dammit Gallows. I dont see how anyone can be that enraged while wearing a sombrero.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 29, 2010)

A bald god is still a god. That's gonna be my next set. Punk with the mask. He is straight edge that means hes smarter than you!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 29, 2010)

Obvious Mask vs. mask match is obvious


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 29, 2010)

Of course. But damnit he looks awesome.


----------



## Watchman (May 29, 2010)

Goddamnit can't they just put this feud to rest already? Punk vs. Rey is getting really old, really quickly.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 29, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Of course. But damnit he looks awesome.


It is kinda gangsta


Watchman said:


> Goddamnit can't they just put this feud to rest already? Punk vs. Rey is getting really old, really quickly.



Eh, I havent watched much of em, but you can tell its on its last leg


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 29, 2010)

But...But HE'S WEARING A MASK NAO!!!


----------



## Sedaiv (May 29, 2010)

Watchman haven't you learned? WWE beats the animal to death and milks it for EVERYTHING HUMANLY possible.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 29, 2010)

Maybe if Rey was entertaining outside the ring the fued would be better. Not like Punks said anything better or different for the past 3 months anyways.

I recorded Smackdown last night and am watching it now. Mcintyre is doing a good job as a heel because i really hate his ass and want to see Kofi botch kick his ass out.


----------



## Jimin (May 29, 2010)

I just realized Vince won the Royal Rumble at number 2 once. Shouldn't that be the same as winning as the number 1 entry?


----------



## Mokujon (May 29, 2010)

after the punk fued rey is taking some time off, thank god


----------



## RadishMan (May 29, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> I just realized Vince won the Royal Rumble at number 2 once. Shouldn't that be the same as winning as the number 1 entry?



Technically #1 is in the ring 30 seconds longer.

Or 20 minutes if Taker/HHH was #2.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 29, 2010)

Also being first in and beating everyone is more of a bragging right than saying you were second in.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 29, 2010)

There's no difference at all in being first or second since, y'know, the match starts when both are in the ring.


----------



## SAFFF (May 29, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> There's no difference at all in being first or second since, y'know, the match starts when both are in the ring.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 29, 2010)

Great move on hiring Flair?s Fuck-up son TNA! Why not hire Nick Hogan too and have a tag team with them? They could call them either ?The Born Losers? or ?In my Fathers Shadow?!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 29, 2010)

Do you ever wonder if Ric forces the career onto his sons?


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 30, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Do you ever wonder if Ric forces the career onto his sons?


I think Reid wanted to be a wrestler. David seems like he was forced into doing it because his dad is Ric Flair.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 31, 2010)

Reid's been winning amateur wrestling championships since he was like 8 years old. He was the one everybody figured would be a future wrestler.

David was kind of forced into it. IIRC, he just wanted to be a police officer. Then again, he got to bang Stacy Kiebler out of the deal, so he did pretty well.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 31, 2010)

So turns out, the reason Sixx Pac was written out of TNA, is because he has Hepatitis C, and since the disease is transmitted by blood, and TNA likes wrestlers to bleed even during a promo, it was bad for business.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 31, 2010)

Is that Chris Pontius?



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I think Reid wanted to be a wrestler. David seems like he was forced into doing it because his dad is Ric Flair.



David was forced in by WCW when Bichoff wanted Ric & Reed to fight against David & Hogan with David shit talking Ric saying he believes Hogan was a better father and idol than Ric was. I THINK he was in a little sooner, dont' remember. I do remember the story line with David Flair & Stacey Keibler which was real. David retired and I BELIEVE he's a State Trooper of North Carolina while Reed Fiair wanted to be a pro like dad.



Jareth Dallis said:


> So turns out, the reason Sixx Pac was written out of TNA, is because he has Hepatitis C, and since the disease is transmitted by blood, and TNA likes wrestlers to bleed even during a promo, it was bad for business.



Losing Sean Waltman is like losing an accordian on a hunting trip. You're just getting rid of noisy baggage. Sean is nothing special. Never was, never will be. I saw all of Seans "good" matches and they all sucked.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 31, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Is that Chris Pontius?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You better hope he's not reading this, you're gonna lead the poor man back to suicide again.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 31, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> You better hope he's not reading this, you're gonna lead the poor man back to suicide again.



If you're talking about Chris Pontius: PLEASE DON'T kill yourself. Who else would feed their penis dressed up like a mouse to a mouse eating snake? I mean this is the FIRST thing you see after the opening credits.



If you're talking about David: please don't man. You're a good cop. Make Ric PROUD you're his son by keeping the people of North Carolina safe. I can totally see him dressed like this...



If you're talking about Sean Waltman: Rest in Peace. We'll have one less person sucking up the ring.


----------



## Buzz Killington (May 31, 2010)

Actually, X-Pac, before all his injuries, was damn good in the ring, to where he could make Jeff Hardy look like Albert. His problem was his character never underwent any sort of meaningful change, and never evolved to anything important (though you could say the same thing about Rey Mysterio today).

Reid has way more natural talent than David, but unfortunately some personal demons that David does not have.



> Great move on hiring Flair’s Fuck-up son TNA! Why not hire Nick Hogan too and have a tag team with them? They could call them either “The Born Losers” or “In my Fathers Shadow”!



Give Nick "I Can't Drive 55" as his theme song and I'd mark.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 31, 2010)

Buzz Killington said:


> Actually, X-Pac, before all his injuries, was damn good in the ring, *to where he could make Jeff Hardy look like Albert.*



Who couldn't make Jeff Hardy look like shit?  Sabu?


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 31, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Who couldn't make Jeff Hardy look like shit?  Sabu?



I guess he thinks Albert's work in japan is good enough to put him in an analogy. Its not.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 31, 2010)

Albert/A-Train is a damn good wrestler.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 31, 2010)

I kinda like Albert, but I was assuming dude was trying to say that X-Pac made Jeff look like shit?


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 31, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I kinda like Albert, but I was assuming dude was trying to say that X-Pac made Jeff look like shit?



lol really? i thought you were just being sarcastic about albert being good in general since dude said so. Usually when someone says so and so made someone like Jeff Hardy look good it usually means so and so must be pretty damn good.


----------



## Buzz Killington (May 31, 2010)

I didn't mean to imply that Albert was a shit wrestler, I just meant to imply that he wasn't a highspotter by any means.

An updated analogy is to say that he made Evan Bourne look like Vladimir Kozlov.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 31, 2010)

Buzz Killington said:


> I didn't mean to imply that Albert was a shit wrestler, I just meant to imply that he wasn't a highspotter by any means.
> 
> An updated analogy is to say that he made Evan Bourne look like Vladimir Kozlov.



Ah! That makes more sense now lol.

EDIT: I love how heels instantly start winning as soon as the show goes to commercial


----------



## Sedaiv (May 31, 2010)

Looks like it's Injury Season again. Orton, Edge, Undertaker, Mysterio and a few others are on that list. If Orton goes out, Swagger wins. If Taker cannot work, the already injured Mysterio will take his spot.



Check it outk, it's on the front page sperad out though =/


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 31, 2010)

Damn they suck on the mic! Who brings up college tuition in a promo? They sounded  forced.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 31, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Damn they suck on the mic! Who brings up college tuition in a promo? They sounded  forced.



I feel like they can shine with time. They clearly have the charisma and dont seem to be frazzled up there, but they also had no fucking clue what to say

I'm gonna love this feud though


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 31, 2010)

Uso's for Tag Team Champions!


----------



## Buzz Killington (May 31, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Looks like it's Injury Season again. Orton, Edge, Undertaker, Mysterio and a few others are on that list. If Orton goes out, Swagger wins. If Taker cannot work, the already injured Mysterio will take his spot.
> 
> 
> 
> Check it outk, it's on the front page sperad out though =/



Dammit, why not put Christian in Taker's spot? The past few weeks he's had the best match on the card (vs. Kofi and Edge), so he's certainly earned it.


----------



## kingbayo (Jun 1, 2010)

this thread is entertaining as hell, and funny as shit.
just went through the last 20 pages....I NEVA DONE THT EVR BEFORE IN THE HISTORY OF MY TROLLING!!
mainly cuz ima rasslin' fan (  ) and ilikes to hear intresting inside shit on the pimps and playaz....current wrestling is crap, but I watch faithly ery'week....until my cable was cut off . still, helluva thread ppl


----------



## Vox (Jun 1, 2010)

kingbayo said:


> this thread is entertaining as hell, and funny as shit.
> just went through the last 20 pages....I NEVA DONE THT EVR BEFORE IN THE HISTORY OF MY TROLLING!!
> mainly cuz ima rasslin' fan (  ) and ilikes to hear intresting inside shit on the pimps and playaz....current wrestling is crap, but I watch faithly ery'week....until my cable was cut off . still, helluva thread ppl



... wut?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 1, 2010)

Okaaaaaaay....

So dream matches we would like to see next week on the viewers choice?

I move for Jericho Vs. Morrison in a ladder match!


----------



## kingbayo (Jun 1, 2010)

^basically awesome thread is awesome


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2010)

You don't have to tell 'em that, Bayo. Everyone here happens to have a thoroughly high oppinion of themselves :ho


----------



## kingbayo (Jun 1, 2010)

ive noticed :ho


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 1, 2010)

Of course we do. We mimic the people we mark out for.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 1, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Okaaaaaaay....
> 
> So dream matches we would like to see next week on the viewers choice?
> 
> I move for Jericho Vs. Morrison in a ladder match!


Morrison and Daniel Bryan vs. a .50 caliber machine gun. Book it! :ho


----------



## Vox (Jun 1, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Morrison and Daniel Bryan vs. a .50 caliber machine gun. Book it! :ho



Pretty much this.

Seriously though? I wouldn't mind a R-Truth v Kingston Ladder Match. Reckon that'd bring down the house. Champion v Champion match. Speaking of Champion v Champion; Cena v Swagger. Make it happen Vince.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 1, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Damn they suck on the mic! Who brings up college tuition in a promo? They sounded  forced.



Orton 3 years ago? Cody, Ted and Miz.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 1, 2010)

Cena vs Undertaker


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 1, 2010)

Taker is injured (again)... damn they'd better do Cena this year. He might not make it to WM28 for 20-0 at his rate.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't know, if he faces Cena this year, assuming he wins, who is there left for him to cap off his career with a big win over at WM28?


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 1, 2010)

Watchman said:


> I don't know, if he faces Cena this year, assuming he wins, who is there left for him to cap off his career with a big win over at WM28?



Thing is he might not make it to WM28, but it would be irrelevant because his career is done after Cena.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 1, 2010)

TALK ABOUT THE WINNER. NOW!! Epic Jericho!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 1, 2010)

Fuck Yeah! Low ki is gonna be in season 2.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah...but...why LayCool? When I hear them talk in unison I want to rip out their vocal chords just to end it.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 1, 2010)

This is going to be interesting. Super Serious Kaval coming out to McCool's theme... WHAT!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 1, 2010)

You can see it. Kaval will probably point out how wrong it is to be stuck with LayCool too.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2010)

Fuck NXT

That is all


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 1, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Fuck NXT
> 
> That is all



This. NXT aint the "revolutionary" show that Vince said it would be.

Oh yeah, Barrett got a title shot at the next ppv...he better not be wrestling for the big gold one, or the dubaya dubaya E one with the spinning W. I'll leave it at that...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 1, 2010)

Also yellow is the most unfit color for a wrestling show.


----------



## Darc (Jun 2, 2010)

I watched NXT for the first time tonight, and even then I was only half watching as Law and Order CI was on. Shit was lame, I liked Regal going at the other super stars tho, its clear season 2 will suck.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 2, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Thing is he might not make it to WM28, but it would be irrelevant because his career is done after Cena.





Also, I'm shocked nobody bought up Evan Bourne getting a push yet, in this thread.

NXT was decently entertaining as well, though I was disappointed by the lack of Bryan jumping the rail and attacking Cole. The best man left in the competition won, and the pros all losing it was hilarious - Punk just leaving in disgust, Christian actually making some amusing quips, Regal in general (god damn that wellness policy violation, he deserves to be an upper midcarder! )

NXT Season 2 doesn't seem as amazing, but Alex Riley and Kaval should be amusing to watch. I remember the Paparazzi Productions Challenge in TNA and Low Ki playing the SUPER SERIOUS guy there was funny as hell, so I have no worries that he'll pull off the same stuff here.

But good god, the names they've given to people... Why the fuck would you simultaneously draw attention to the fact you've got Mr Perfect's son in the competition and yet change his name so he sounds like Tommy Dreamer's bastard child?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 2, 2010)

I dunno. Eli Cottonwood seems a good big man just looking at him. But damn I dunno if I can watch NXT, LayCool with their wannabe BP routine has gotten old real fast.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 2, 2010)

I haven't seen much of Eli Cottonwood, but according to some guys I know who watch FCW he's a fairly mediocre guy; he's just big.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 2, 2010)

He'll go far.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 2, 2010)

Mediocre and big usually means world champion in the wwe. Look at Batista.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 2, 2010)

If this results in Low Ki kicking Michelle McCool's head in, I can live with it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 2, 2010)

His twitter should be worthwhile. He doesn't break kayfabe.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Morrison and Daniel Bryan vs. a .50 caliber machine gun. Book it! :ho



 nice

but really, i'd love orton vs. punk  the hottest face and hottest heel


@NXT


wait there's a second season? 

may ric flair have mercy on us 


doesn't vince know that PG jokes aren't funny, they just piss ppl off


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 2, 2010)

Viewers choice for Monday. John Cena Vs EVERYBODY!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2010)

mareyse vs. a vibrator


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 2, 2010)

Serena Vs. LayCool, with the stipulation that if she wins, they have their heads shaved.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2010)

bald mccool would be all kinds of epic 

danielson vs. cole is bound to happen


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 2, 2010)

Actually I want Danielson Vs. Miz in a 15 minute ultimate submission match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2010)

so whats the chance of all this not bein staged?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 2, 2010)

Who knows?

Morrison Vs Punk 15 minute ironman/Morrison Vs. Jericho ladder match would be epic.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 2, 2010)

15 minute iron man match? Bump it up to 20 or 30 and now you're talking.

Regal or Punk vs Danielson. Lets get this done, damnit.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 2, 2010)

Well I was working within the constraints of regular television. Then for the main event of the night. Gauntlet Match. CENA VS EVERYONE! The one who pins him become wwe champion.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 2, 2010)

30 minute Iron Man matches are pointless. Go an hour or make it 2/3 Falls.

Bald Layla is not cool. Unless you're talking something else. 

Also... JOHN CENA (xOMGx) has given Kaval the thumbs up via Twitter. Acceptance!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> 30 minute Iron Man matches are pointless. Go an hour or make it 2/3 Falls.
> 
> Bald Layla is not cool. Unless you're talking something else.
> 
> Also... JOHN CENA (xOMGx) has given Kaval the thumbs up via Twitter. Acceptance!



poor danielson 

he only got here when shawn left..


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 2, 2010)

What if by a swerve Layla runs away at the sight of the clippers. Anything to end the rancid laycool angle.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> What if by a swerve Layla runs away at the sight of the clippers. Anything to end the rancid laycool angle.



i dont mind layla acting like an annoying bitch, it kinda turns me on.. 

only for me to see mccool and i get as flaccid as evan bourne's personality


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 2, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Bald Layla is not cool. Unless you're talking something else.






Khris said:


> i dont mind layla acting like an annoying bitch, it kinda turns me on..
> 
> only for me to see mccool and i get as flaccid as evan bourne's personality



This x100000000


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't mind Layla, but when her and McCool talk at the same time its really annoying. And McCool should NEVER talk. She's the kind of woman who you want to choke.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 2, 2010)

At least Undertaker found the right type of woman for him in Michelle McCool.

Lifeless and depressing.


----------



## Darc (Jun 2, 2010)

Taker is with McCool? D:

Also seeing Serena in action would be cool, don't think she's had an actual match yet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2010)

i also want to see her wrestle already.. she could go with a " i won't wrestle divas cuz they are beneath me" angle..


----------



## Vox (Jun 3, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> I don't mind Layla, but when her and McCool talk at the same time its really annoying. And McCool should NEVER talk. She's the kind of woman who you want to choke.



Choke with my penis. Man, I would rip that shit up.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 3, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I dont like you anymore /stereotypical IWC response



I thought the stereotypical IWC response was saying that he cant wrestle...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 3, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I thought the stereotypical IWC response was saying that he cant wrestle...



It is, but as you know if you show any affection towards Cena in a IWC heavy forum you get exiled and raped with that giant foam word life hand that use to be in crowds


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 3, 2010)

Seems the E signed an arabic wrestler. Place your rep bets on how long til hes saddled with a muslim stereotype gimmick and dons a turban.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 3, 2010)

idk, from the time I've spent at Wrestling Forum, most people there are indifferent to Cena at worst, and only then as a character - plenty of people over there say he's a great guy, and people who continue the "Cena can't wrestle" and "Cena only knows four moves!" things get torn apart.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 3, 2010)

Watchman said:


> idk, from the time I've spent at Wrestling Forum, most people there are indifferent to Cena at worst, and only then as a character - plenty of people over there say he's a great guy, and people who continue the "Cena can't wrestle" and "Cena only knows four moves!" things get torn apart.



Either must not be the same Wrestling Forum I use to go to or its changed alot.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 3, 2010)

Well, when was the last time you visited it?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 3, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Well, when was the last time you visited it?



I check in daily to see if there are any new downloads up

Maybe a year or so?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 3, 2010)

I was amused by the shit storm when someone asked by people were bashing Otunga on wrestling forum.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 3, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> It is, but as you know if you show any affection towards Cena in a IWC heavy forum you get exiled and raped with that giant foam word life hand that use to be in crowds


That only happens if you don't know how to defend your opinion.


----------



## Vox (Jun 3, 2010)

Most, if not all, Wrestling forums are full of pompous dicks.

... A lot like this thread actually.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 3, 2010)

But we're likable pompous dicks. That's the difference.


----------



## SilverCross (Jun 3, 2010)

a guy who thinks his opinions are 100% right....that reminds me of someone here.....more so then the other members here ..


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 3, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> a guy who thinks his opinions are 100% right....that reminds me of someone here.....more so then the other members here ..





I know exactly who you're talking bout. Its blatantly obvious who ur talkin bout.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 3, 2010)

I predict "that person" calls the mods here to defend his hurt feelings in less than 24 hours.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 3, 2010)

Well, there's only one person on my ignore list and it's a person from this thread.

I think I know who you guys are talking about too.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 3, 2010)

I remember Lord Sidious on PW.com. He was a mod at Wrestlezone? Hah... now it makes sense why everyone told him to just go back there. I remember he had this big campaign to make Raw "Attitude", SD! "Family" and ECW "Rated R"... that was goofy shit.

[YOUTUBE]PH7SXtpj9SE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Seems the E signed an arabic wrestler. Place your rep bets on how long til hes saddled with a muslim stereotype gimmick and dons a turban.



no shit  

i really liked mohammed hassan, though they shouldn't recycle that shit.. 

its almost 200% guaranteed he won't be built as a face, its impossible  

the turban thing is kinda obvious though 

do ya know where he's exactly from?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 3, 2010)

He's came from IWF the place Darren Young was from. I think he was born in America though. But Vince must have shit his pants, an Indy worker, who is 6'5 and weighs 300 pounds?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 3, 2010)

Khris said:


> no shit
> 
> i really liked mohammed hassan, though they shouldn't recycle that shit..



Hassan was a missed opportunity if there ever was one.  Many things they could have done with him but in the end he ends up with this shitty "terrorist" gimmick in a feud with the undertaker and they end up dropping him for it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 3, 2010)

Hassan's original gimmick was "I'm a regular guy, but you boo me because I'm an Arab"...but I guess that was too complicated for wrestling fans, so they just straight out turned him into a terrorist.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 3, 2010)

Just because around the time he had his masked men put the beat down on Taker, a day before the airing of smackdown, a terrorist attack happened in London, and UPN demanded Hassan and Daivari not appear anymore.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 3, 2010)

The beheading gesture was a bit over-the-top too.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 3, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The beheading gesture was a bit over-the-top too.



You mean the neck slit thing?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah, considering beheading videos of soldiers getting their throat slit was all the rage during that time.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 3, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, considering beheading videos of soldiers getting their throat slit was all the rage during that time.



True, but that's a staple. You knock down Taker, you use his taunt.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 3, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> I remember Lord Sidious on PW.com. He was a mod at Wrestlezone? Hah... now it makes sense why everyone told him to just go back there. I *remember he had this big campaign to make Raw "Attitude", SD! "Family" and ECW "Rated R"... that was goofy shit*.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]PH7SXtpj9SE[/YOUTUBE]



Hell yeah!! I remember that shit. We are definitly talkin bout da same person. I didnt knw he did that at PW.com too. He was doin it at wrestlezone also. Fuck that guy. Seriously.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 3, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> True, but that's a staple. You knock down Taker, you use his taunt.



He didn't knock him down, though. He strangled him unconscious with piano wire. I think even the announcers said something like "He's trying to take off his head!"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2010)

shitty gimmick was shitty.. not to mention a shitty angle with taker aswell.. 

too bad though, he was solid with the mic.. whats even more funny was that fans were chanting "USA"  

lol da cenation


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 3, 2010)

Hassan was awesome at the time. Throat cut isn't a big deal, but in the Camel Clutch was a little much. Which is still awesome despite the real world stuff. They could've easily brought him to Raw, alas.

The theme ruled too. Still remember something like Hassan or La Resistance vs. Tajiri/Benoit and a USA Chant occurred. Hassan of course would be the only actual American.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2010)

still, when talking about middle eastern gimmicks/wrestlers nothing beats the sheik


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 3, 2010)

Khris said:


> still, when talking about middle eastern gimmicks/wrestlers nothing beats the sheik



You think Low Ki doesn't break kayfabe? This fucker use to attack random people with his fireball and dressed in his gimmick while in public


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 3, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> The theme ruled too. Still remember something like Hassan or La Resistance vs. Tajiri/Benoit and a USA Chant occurred. Hassan of course would be the only actual American.


Wasn't Rob Whatshisface a member of La Resistance at the time?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 3, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Wasn't Rob Whatshisface a member of La Resistance at the time?



THE CONMAN!!

ROB CNOWAY



Wish I had a pic of him in that gay ass hat


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 4, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> You think Low Ki doesn't break kayfabe? This fucker use to attack random people with his fireball and dressed in his gimmick while in public



Thats old school for ya. Tecniclly, Low Ki isn't breaking kayfabe, because according to him, thats how he really is. He said it in a recent interview. 

I remember watching a show on tv about these kids wanting to wrestle, and they were training in TNA. Samoa Joe literally warned the kids to "show Low Ki some respect" by shaking Ki's hand when he entered the ring.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 4, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Thats old school for ya. Tecniclly, Low Ki isn't breaking kayfabe, because according to him, thats how he really is. He said it in a recent interview.
> 
> I remember watching a show on tv about these kids wanting to wrestle, and they were training in TNA. Samoa Joe literally warned the kids to "show Low Ki some respect" by shaking Ki's hand when he entered the ring.



I remember hearing about that. I love hearing Punk and Joe tell stories about Ki

EDIT: Also, Punk does an EPIC Homicide impersonation


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 4, 2010)

The fact Kaval is the small and his voice is so deep is really weird. I didn't expect his voice to be so damn low.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 4, 2010)

Punk's Homicide impression is awesome. *rewatches the Punk+Joe "Everybody got completely wasted" story*


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 4, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Punk's Homicide impression is awesome. *rewatches the Punk+Joe "Everybody got completely wasted" story*



The "Homicide tried to piss on Punk" story?


----------



## Watchman (Jun 4, 2010)

That's the one. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8oVAX4HOlM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFwrg7OQ1I8&playnext_from=TL&videos=iYKfbJS3Z1U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vox (Jun 4, 2010)

Apparently, I've done pissed on a friend when hammered. I cant remember it happening but I can still call him a friend. Good ole Homicide.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 4, 2010)

Thing is in todays Wrestling Business, Managers pretty much have little to no chance of getting work in WWE or TNA. They're all about people cutting their own promos and not having someone else do it. You need incredible skills to work with WWE already. But being a manager, you know that there isn't a lot of work out there for managers. Hence why most double as referees. I'd rather be some sort of outrageous character myself. I'm working on this Ambiguously Gay gimmick, kinda like the Ambiguously Gay Duo in one, but constantly trying to reassure people I'm heterosexually but contradicting myself with a lot of emphasis and actions that are gay but little to nothing with women. I think it's a funny gimmick and I love humor.

Chris (Jericho) Irvine will host a show called Downfall, it's odd to say the least.



Be prepared to see the "Evil" Undertaker return



Russo is becoming and Exec Producer of TNA if he loses his "Creative" Job & Angle is busted up.



Booker T is NOT back with TNA, also The "Large" woman is a Dudley Graduate also ECW Originals Stable might be comming back/to TNA



Edge believes he has two years left. But a lot of people say that and stay around MUCH longger.

Arshavin Shirt *Kremilin Style*

Thought that should be interesting


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2010)

WTF @ this Kane speech?

Why is the Undertaker gone? Wasn't he supposed to be in the fatal 4 way?


----------



## Watchman (Jun 4, 2010)

From what I understand, Undertaker got injured from a 619.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 4, 2010)

lol undertaker needs to call it quits.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 4, 2010)

Isn't Undertaker dead...?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 4, 2010)

Watchman said:


> That's the one.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I got an MP3 of the entire almost 3 hour interview on my comp


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 4, 2010)

Kane did an interesting promo.

I need to find a picture of Punk from Tuesday and add the text. "Yes he actually owns a pair of pants."


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 4, 2010)

Kane promo was awesome.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 4, 2010)

lol at homicide piss walking whenever he's drunk.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 4, 2010)

Watchman said:


> From what I understand, Undertaker got injured from a 619.


It was from the Drop the Dime legdrop, I think. After Rey does that move, Taker instantly grabbed his nose and realized it was broken(I think he may've mouthed it right before Rey went for the pin).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



man i would've been content with one of the dudebusters instead of rey




kane got really amazing pop like always.. dunno wtf is wrong with him not wanting a push..


OMG what if taker returns as one of the SES?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 5, 2010)

Punk would be the most hated man ever. He brainwashed the deadman!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 5, 2010)

Khris said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would literally shake the foundation of the wwe as we know it. Hell woulda frozen over. That would be fucking crazy, mindboggling. No one woulda saw something like that coming. 

So I watched SD tonight. This Taker storyline doesn't make sense. How the hell can Taker be dead, if he's already "dead? Not to mention, I find it a lil hard to believe that another wrestler could track down Taker(he aint in the locker room like the rest of them), and literally take him out. He's the supernatural deadman. The storyline aint bad, it's just a little non-sensical though. I just find it hard to believe that someone could track down the deadman and do him in.

Btw, that was Kane's best promo ever.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 5, 2010)

Wouldn't surprise me if later on that we find out it was Kane himself who took out Undertaker.

I really wish Kane would go back to his Slow Chemical theme.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 5, 2010)

Maybe CM Punk followed Undertaker through his hell portal? I think Straight Edge gives you the power to teleport.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 5, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Punk would be the most hated man ever. He brainwashed the deadman!



But that would cause him to get over! Triple H doesn't like it when people get over. Don't forget he squashed five guys at once in a one sided feud.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2010)

there's also a possibility to have heel taker for one more run.. and that he made SES beat him down to relive him from his sins..

OMG, what if there's a smackdown where they shave taker.. that would own the universe..

there's also hints when luke helped kane in the battle royal.. and when punk offered kane help.. shit if E pulled this off, i will never question their creative again..

this can potentially be kane's best jobber storyline ever..


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 5, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> He's the supernatural deadman. The storyline aint bad, it's just a little non-sensical though. I just find it hard to believe that someone could track down the deadman and do him in.
> 
> Btw, that was Kane's best promo ever.



I agree.  I just wish the WWE doesn't screw it up by saying that Kane did it all along.

If done right it can give Kane a nice little  temporary push while also pushing up a mid carder building up to a fight with the dead man when he returns.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 5, 2010)

Cena: You can't see me, Deadman.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 5, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Maybe CM Punk followed Undertaker through his hell portal? I think Straight Edge gives you the power to teleport.



Confirmed. It makes panty raids much easier.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 5, 2010)

When Undertaker comes back, I hope he comes back dressed in a druid robe and then pulls off the hood to reveal a shaved head and everyone freaks out. Then he chokeslams Kane and says....

UT: Kane...straight edge means I'm deader than you. 

Everyone else:


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 5, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Cena: You can't see me, Deadman.



Turning Cena Heal 

I'd agree to that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2010)

yeah even cena doing it would be awesome


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 5, 2010)

Nemesis said:


> Turning Cena Heal
> 
> I'd agree to that.



If this would lead to a match between Cena and Taker at mania, then Im all  for it. It would be a perfect set up to the match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2010)

though mania is tooo far away... hbk/taker 2 was just another rematch with stipulations.. the build-up was only 2 months before mania.. this is imo very different..


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 5, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> When Undertaker comes back, I hope he comes back dressed in a druid robe and then pulls off the hood to reveal a shaved head and everyone freaks out. Then he chokeslams Kane and says....
> 
> UT: Kane...straight edge means I'm deader than you.
> 
> Everyone else:



that would be so awesome


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 5, 2010)

what the fuck did i just see?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 5, 2010)

Booker and TNA roster putting a beat down on Hogan? Duh.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 6, 2010)

I <3 Raw vs Smackdown 2010's storyline creator.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 6, 2010)

Is it really that good? It looked like a gimmick option that would get old quickly to me.

I'm still mad they axed GM Mode. I liked that mode.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, it takes a lot of work, but basically, you're making your own shows out of it. I think I've blown up CM Punk's car like 5 times now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2010)

i also liked GM mode more.. while story mode is kinda nice for a while.. GM mode has more re-playability value.. they should mix the two..


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 6, 2010)

Khris said:


> though mania is tooo far away... hbk/taker 2 was just another rematch with stipulations.. the build-up was only 2 months before mania.. this is imo very different..



not really.  The start up basically started after survivor series.  Then went on hold for a couple of weeks with the whole little people's court shit.  Then back up again.

But a Cena vs Taker Rivalry can be on and from summerslam onwards.  A long rivalry isn't always a bad thing you know.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 6, 2010)

The problem with story mode is typing up the story with a control pad. But I made a sick finisher. It used to be triple butterfly suplexes into a double underhook ddt, but now its a single butterfly suplex into a jumping pedigree. They really need to fix the submission system in the game I want to be able to use octopus stretch and the muta lock again.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 6, 2010)

I wish they made it so you could create finishers that aren't just either a front grapple or a top rope dive. And even then, I can't create a proper Tiger driver '91 or a Ganso bomb. 

And if you have a keyboard with a usb, you can type it out instead of using a control pad.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2010)

*UNDERTAKER RETIREMENT ANGLE*

'Sup fellas.. 

I just had one of the longest showers ever, and was just thinking about a ton of stuff, one is current taker's storyline and how everyone screams the rumors of his retirement.. and weather if its gonna happen this year.. if it does, i asked myself how will it go. and brainstormed the final cut.. 

its a long read so bare with me 




*Spoiler*: __ 



VEGETATIVE STATE ANGLE

Kane still searches for taker's attacker, going through multiple feuds while trying to find out the attacker.

seeing how might this go on till Summerslam.

SUMMERSLAM RETURN

Just before summerslam, kane speaks news of his brother's return at summerslam to fight the attacker(which taker knows of).

when taker returns, he calls out his attackers, the SES. when they come down to the ring trying to convert taker and justify the attacks(by claiming they wanted to cleanse him from his sins), kane comes down chasing them to the ring. now the SES trapped by the BOD in the ring, punk pleads forgiveness. just as taker does his taunt kane attacks him, and puts his hand on his heart joining the SES.


NIGHT OF CHAMPIONS SCREWJOB

at the next smackdown, kane exlpains that it was actually punk and co. who attacked taker but he came to understand their cause, and believe its time him and taker finally cleanse their souls from the sins they have committed all these years. 

at the same night, punk with the help of gallows and kane earns a title shot.

at night of champions taker screws punk out of the championship match. and taking out all the SES.


HELL IN A CELL


punk demands a rematch inside the cell so taker won't interfere in the match in HIAC. but teddie long puts taker in the match, seeing how punk cost him a title shot as well at fatel 4 way.

they both lose at HIAC, continuing their feud.

BARGING SERIES + A TABLE 


taker and the SES continue to feud till TLC, ending their feud in someway that makes kane face again(so he could face gallows at mania).


RETURN OF THE BADDASS 

on the first raw of 2011, taker comes out breaking his kayfabe for the night saying how even the deaman is human and must retire one day. whilst hopping to win the royal rumble and have one more title reign before retiring, thus officially confirming his entry at the rumble.

--NOTE--
throughout this time, ever since summerslam cena has turned heal.. squashing talent and badmouthing the business. plus making him a monster heel, which fits considering his strength. also note: ever his heel turn he's undefeated.(pissing off smarks even more) 

taker also goes back to his normal deadman gimmick after this night.

LAST ENTRY

in the last seconds of the rumble, taker manages to eliminate cena, only for cena to return to the ring and eliminate taker, costing him what might be his last chance for a championship reign.


ELIMINATION CHAMBER 

due to taker being screwed at the RR, teddie places taker in the smackdown EC match. while bret, because of cena's action is removed from the raw one.

cena then gives out an open challenge to one of taker's past WM opponents at EC, which cena defeats and squashes.

in the EC mainevent, just as taker was going to win the match. cena breaks through the chamber door and costs taker yet another time, ensuring taker won't go to the mainevent of WM.


ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA HELL

taker comes out to the next raw breaking his kayfabe permanently, stating how this cena issue is even bigger than the deadman himself. and its about the new school disrespecting and bashing the old school(punning about cena's squashing ever since his heel turn). thus challenging him to a match at wrestlemania teaching him respect once and for all. 

cena then gloats about how he will erase the old school influence out of the WWE by defeating taker and ending his streak at wrestlmania, making him finally rest in peace along his old school wrestling ideals. 

taker partially agrees with cena, stating that if someone like cena would end the streak, old school would lose.. thus truly ending its influence.. thats why he agrees, if he loses at wrestlemania will retire.  

all this while WWE announces the head of the HOF class 2011 to be the "squared circle"..aka.. the wrestling business itself. inducted by none other than the undertaker. 

just before WM, cena continues to badmouth the wrestling business and old school wrestling by squashing young talent and legends who fought the undertaker before.

taker then comments, that even though they were his victims they still earned his respect, thus cena must pay for his wrong doings. making this the ultimate face vs. heel wrestling angle.

at the HOF ceremony, taker inducts the wrestling business and states will pay tribute and returning the respect it had by defeating cena.


CELEBRATION OF THE STREAK

just before cena vs. taker(which would be the mainevent), a video package is shown of taker wresltemania streak. plus taker coming out to a mix of all of his theme songs. while wearing his old school taker attire(grey gloves,etc..) while riding a Harley.


THE MATCH OF TRUTH

taker and cena duke it out at WM, it should be a 15-20 minute match at minimum..with no none wanting the streak to end, to the point where even the ref hesitates at times.. with cena winning at the end, but with great difficulty.. like using 10 F-Us to finally defeat the undertaker(and barely). 

THE AFTERMATH

after the match, cena takes the mic.. stating that regardless of the match's result. old school won this night, it showed how the old generation really has devotion and heart to and for the business.. claiming how weather taker respects him or not is not the issue, because in the end taker and the old school will always respect the squared circle. always making him/them the winner(s).

cena leaves the ring, taker takes the mic and says that even if old school won, a deal is a deal and that he must retire.

THE TRUE PHENOM

the next night on raw, E announces a three hour special raw next week celebrating taker's almost 30 year career, with both the raw and smackdown rosters in presence. 


the next raw holds matches and videos dedicated to the undertaker, with a three hour long celebration. in the last segment of the night, taker gives his retirement speech. after that, all the roster comes to ringside to celebrate taker's career.

in the last minutes, taker takes a HOF ring out of his pocket and places it in the middle of the ring, and leaving it. with a spotlight shining on the squared circle, thus proving once and for all that the wrestling business is above everyone, even the phenom.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 6, 2010)

I really wanna play TEW right about now, but I can't find a good download/ current roster and database to use


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2010)

hook me up if you find one


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 6, 2010)

Khris looks good apart from the Cena in the end winning it part.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 6, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I wish they made it so you could create finishers that aren't just either a front grapple or a top rope dive. And even then, I can't create a proper Tiger driver '91 or a Ganso bomb.
> 
> And if you have a keyboard with a usb, you can type it out instead of using a control pad.



Not on PS2, because I don't have a disposable income to buy a ps3 or 360.

Diving finishers are kinda effed up. How do you know what you're making. At least with front grapple it has a kinda tree system to know what you are building to, based on the hold.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 6, 2010)

Am I the only one who hates playing SVR 2010 online? For some reason, whenever I play SVR on xbox live, the shit be going mad slow, and it dont be alot of people playing it online.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2010)

online is shit, the game is way too imbalanced for online.. the running + strike for some needs to nerfed up.. cena is unstoppable 




Nemesis said:


> Khris looks good apart from the Cena in the end winning it part.



well, taker has to lose someday right? i don't want cena winning as well, but if taker's retiring next year, he duke it out with the top draw..


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 6, 2010)

One thing that bothers me about reversals. If I'm doing a shining wizard, how the fuck is it possible to counter with a drop toe hold?


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 7, 2010)

Wait what? I don't think you can unless you're about to jump up.


----------



## Vox (Jun 7, 2010)

Kane needs dry ice during his entrance. Shit looked epic in the red light.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 7, 2010)

Khris said:


> well, taker has to lose someday right? i don't want cena winning as well, but if taker's retiring next year, he duke it out with the top draw..



Well I don't mind him losing.  Though he doesn't have to lose at mania, retiring with it intact is not going to hurt anyone either.

But IF he does lose then it should be putting over a high midcarder not someone who is actually in the main event scene as Cena already is.  Basically someone like where the Rock was between being kicked out of the nation but before winning the title at survivor series.  Or better Yet Shemus before he pushed Cena through a table.

It could elevate them into a main eventer over night and could freshen up (which with Swagger and Shemus it got freshened up a little) the main event scene.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 7, 2010)

Or you know...they're going for the Hogan/Andre vibe and they want to cement Cena as the greatest thing since Hulkamania and Austin 3:16.

People would shit on Jack Swagger beating Undertaker at Wrestlemania and rightfully so. HBK can't beat UT, but Swagger the guy that jobs more often than he wins can?

Hell no.

Personally, I'd like Kane to finally beat UT, but I know that's a pipedream.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 7, 2010)

i remember some dumbasses saying a year ago that ted should beat taker at mania. I couldn't help but throw up.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 7, 2010)

If WWE are dead set on ending the streak, it has to be given to either two groups of people.


*A).* People that are already established but are still going to be around for years, which really only leaves you with John Cena, Randy Orton, CM Punk or possibly Christian. The last two aren't really the guys you would give the Streak to, but that's just me.

or...

*B).* Guys who are actually going to be in the Main-Event picture in the future. At this point, Sheamus and Jack Swagger are already there, and Daniel Bryan and the Miz are already wrestling (and cutting promo's) at a main-event level. Those are the four guys WWE has at the moment that are for real at this point, every one else is just a big maybe. If the WWE give it to someone like John Morrison, Ted Dibiase, Dolph Ziggler, Wade Barrett or Kofi Kingston I'll be shocked. NONE of those guys are ready for that spot. I suppose the same can be said for Sheamus and Jack Swagger, but the difference is that those guys grew into those pushes, instead of getting overwhelmed by them. Kofi and Morrison already showed they can't handle that spot on the card and I don't know if any of the other names I mentioned will actually flourish in their push like Sheamus and Swagger.


IMO, the only mid-carder I feel is ready in the ring is Evan Bourne. It's the out of the ring stuff I'm worried about and unfortunately, it'll likely hold him back his entire career if he can't figure it out. This guy is SUCH a good high flyer though, and he makes it actually WORK as opposed to depending on flashy stunts and spots. He's really the heir to Rey Mysterio's throne in my view.


With that said, none of the guys I've mentioned besides Cena and Orton seem right to end the streak, IMO. If the WWE waste it on Kane, then lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2010)

thing is, he has to be a believable midcard as well.. someone who could do something HBK couldn't two times in a row...


something orton and trips couldn't do.

sheamus could be big, really big.. he just needs something to stand-out(personality-wise)


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 7, 2010)

viewers choice my ass. Why would people choose Khali and the Midget?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 7, 2010)

Marks by definition, are stupid.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 7, 2010)

The parasites and ignorant masses i mean the kids love the guy.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 7, 2010)

It's fixed, why else would they have Kane vs. Sheamus

Also, way to kill Sheamus' steam


----------



## Darc (Jun 7, 2010)

HOLY SHIT NXT IS RAPING WTF


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 7, 2010)

Ya'll seen Justin Roberts getting choked out wit his shirt off? Hilarious.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 7, 2010)

Another invasion storyline?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 7, 2010)

Aw no. They got Punk!


----------



## Darc (Jun 7, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Ya'll seen Justin Roberts getting choked out wit his shirt off? Hilarious.



That was fucked up, he looked like he didn't know it was suppose to happen LOL

Kinda lame the RAW locker room hasn't come out, guess that's next week!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah, my dad was baffled. The entire roster of both brands is on Raw, and no one showed up to the party? 

That was epic though. I'm definately watching Raw next week to see what the eff that was about (Though, I have a hunch.). I wonder why Cena, of all people, was the main target.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 7, 2010)

Because you need to look back at how they hyped Fatal 4 Way.

IF Cena is STILL champion he will defend his title against the other three.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 7, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Cena's response next week: "You said I'm not better than you, but that's not true since I've actually drawn more than 5 bucks in my career."



Hey! You know damn well that Triple H's job.


----------



## Darc (Jun 8, 2010)

I gotta say the rookies were smart, they got away before Cena started overcoming the odds.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 8, 2010)

The ending of RAW made me do an NWO markout


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 8, 2010)

Hellion said:


> The ending of RAW made me do an NWO markout



Yeah, I agree. Whoever came up with this idea needs a gold medal and a blowjob...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 8, 2010)

That's funny you mention that. A woman got fired because she gave some dude in talent relations a blowjob.

NXT World Order.

But question is. Where did Michael Cole run off to?


----------



## Hellion (Jun 8, 2010)

And a Whopper


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Yeah, I agree. Whoever came up with this idea needs a gold medal and a blowjob...





Hellion said:


> And a Whopper



But whoever decided to put it after such a poorly booked show needs to be sodomized


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah. The ending was the only saving grace of Raw.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 8, 2010)

I know I had FF through all of RAW, until I saw Barrett
I think the biggest shock was that everyone was a Heel even Gabriel


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 8, 2010)

But why didn't Bryan choke Cole? Did Cole run off or did they dump the announce table on him?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 8, 2010)

Darc said:


> I gotta say the rookies were smart, they got away before Cena started overcoming the odds.



 **


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 8, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> But why didn't Bryan choke Cole? Did Cole run off or did they dump the announce table on him?


Cole disappeared right before the rookies went outside and started beating everyone up that were at ringside.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 8, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Cole disappeared right before the rookies went outside and started beating everyone up that were at ringside.



Do I smell a SHOCKING SWERVE as Michael Cole ends up as the Heel manager/promoter of the NXT World Order?


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 8, 2010)

Raw sucked balls, but the ending was too sweet.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 8, 2010)

Just saw the ending of Raw.

This could be very good indeed.

Not sure if it redeemed the shitfest that was the rest of Raw, and I have no idea what it means for the Bryan/Miz-Cole storyline, but it could be a pretty good angle.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 8, 2010)

One upside to season 2, some of the guys actually have tights instead of the look at me speedo trunks.

Also, Evan Bourne's push. John Cena went to Management and told them they are dropping the ball on Evan Bourne by not pushing him. Namely due to guys like Kaval and Danielson coming up, they need to condition the audience to accept smaller guys as Main Eventers.

Source: Portugal Away


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 8, 2010)

I love how the guy that most of indyfag fans love to hate is the one who's actually championing for the guys they masturbate over to get pushes. 

Also loved how when the dumbasses in the crowd started chanting "You can't wrestle!", Cena and Punk broke out the chain wrestling and shut them the fuck up.


----------



## SurgeV1? (Jun 8, 2010)

Tim Donaghy breaks down the officiating in game 1

Link removed


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 8, 2010)

This is only leading up to John Cena doing the first ever 9 man Attitude Adjustment.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 8, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Cena's response next week: "You said I'm not better than you, but that's not true since I've actually drawn more than 5 bucks in my career."



You know they won't let Cena say something so fucking awesome. 

He'll say "oh so you wanna step up to the big leagues? blah, blah, show me your heart, more PSA bullshit." 

I couldn't stop laughing at the random matt striker attack out of nowhere. haha. I wonder if the excuse for the roster not coming out will because the NXT guys locked the locker rooms up?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 8, 2010)

Can Cena even stack people that high?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 8, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Can Cena even stack people that high?



Are you saying the *ODDS* are against him doing it?


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 8, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Can Cena even stack people that high?



probably can but would require great selling which most of those guys can't do.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 8, 2010)

No, I'm saying physics are against him doing it.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 8, 2010)

I have to say, for me personally, NXT has been the best thing to happen to wrestling in a long time. I've been almost perpetually marking for SOMEONE or another (and no, not just Bryan) since it started up, and this whole NxtWO thing has me right on the edge of my seat (though I am a bit saddened if they just completely sideline the Bryan vs. Miz-Cole feud to turn him Heel so suddenly).


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 8, 2010)

As long as the focus/heat remains on NXT guys I'll be satisfied here. Having something stupid like Jericho/Cole as the mastermind is the complete opposite of pushing the new guys...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 8, 2010)

I wonder if Cole is gonna dis Kaval. And it backfires on him when Kaval jumps onto the commentary table and just stares at him til Cole pisses his pants in fear.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 8, 2010)

I just read that the whole FCW, including the NXT 2 boyz, were backstage for tonights SD taping. That might be a sign that some serious shit is about to go down!!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 8, 2010)

Or it could be that they were in Florida.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 8, 2010)

i doubt they'll do anything. They're probably just there to see how the pros do it live and in person.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jun 8, 2010)

too the E is gonna fuck this whole angle up


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2010)

just saw raw.. man this was epic.. NXT is getting more interesting, and depending on this angle.. we might actually see another reign of good E shows for the next 3 or so months.. 


on another note: cena/punk feud needs to happen, the crowd was very into it.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 8, 2010)

Khris said:


> just saw raw.. man this was epic.. NXT is getting more interesting, and depending on this angle.. we might actually see another reign of good E shows for the next 3 or so months..
> 
> 
> *on another note: cena/punk feud needs to happen, the crowd was very into it*.



I was suprised that Punk even won the poll. I had a feeling that Mysterio was gonna win it. I would like to see a Punk/Cena feud though. He's the only main eventer that Cena hasn't feuded with yet, besides Taker.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I was suprised that Punk even won the poll. I had a feeling that Mysterio was gonna win it. I would like to see a Punk/Cena feud though. He's the only main eventer that Cena hasn't feuded with yet, besides Taker.



yeah, but with the NXT storyline we might wait a bit.. i have a feeling barret's gonna be replacin cena at F4W


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 8, 2010)

Countdown to Kaval giving LayCool...THE LOOK. You know they can't make a guy who's italian and puerto rican carry their shit too long.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah, that's right guys! Kick the new guys' asses! Quell any possible rebellion and put them in their places! Just like ya did Monday!

....wait.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 8, 2010)

Lulz at Morrison soloing the biggest guy in NXT.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 9, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> One upside to season 2, some of the guys actually have tights instead of the look at me speedo trunks.
> 
> Also, Evan Bourne's push. John Cena went to Management and told them they are dropping the ball on Evan Bourne by not pushing him. Namely due to guys like Kaval and Danielson coming up, they need to condition the audience to accept smaller guys as Main Eventers.
> 
> Source: Portugal Away



I'll just add something more to this...


In regards to the sudden push of Evan Bourne on Raw last week, The Figure Four Weekly Newsletter reports that John Cena went to Vince McMahon and felt they were dropping the ball by not pushing the Bourne character on TV. Cena has been described as having lots of pull with management, with many saying it is the total opposite of someone like a Shawn Michaels in the 1990s who would take advantage of it and would upset others on the roster in the process.

Source:


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 9, 2010)

That's why Cena draws lots of dimes.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 9, 2010)

Cena uses his pull for good. Pay attention Mysterio.

I like how the pros all gang up on the rest of the rookies, and Morrison is soloing Cottonwood. It was hilarious. It basically said. DON'T FUCK WITH US!


----------



## Vox (Jun 9, 2010)

Because Cena is a good cunt.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 9, 2010)

I'd try to bag her if I were him. Just sayin...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2010)

when it comes to backstage politics, cena deserves praise.. he's an okay performer as well.. its just that creative lacked with him ever since 06..


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 9, 2010)

Rated R Superstar: Yeahd I'd try shaggin' that too.

Cena isn't a Backstage Crucader like HHH or HBK or Nash or Hall or any number of guys I can go on about (Vampiro). However he is a yes man while Orton is the kind to say "FUCK YOU" to management. People backstage like Orton more because he has a great set of balls.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I was suprised that Punk even won the poll. I had a feeling that Mysterio was gonna win it. I would like to see a Punk/Cena feud though. He's the only main eventer that Cena hasn't feuded with yet, besides Taker.



Mysterio isn't that over anymore, i keep trying to tell people the only babyfaces pushing merch is Cena,DX and Undertaker. They like to bring up Rey but he ain't pushing shit anymore outside those mask they probably give away for 5 bucks. Haven't sold shit since 2006.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 9, 2010)

imma buy me a mysterio mask to help out


----------



## SilverCross (Jun 9, 2010)

every time i look at cottonwoods face...all i can think is he looks like a giant matt hardy...


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 9, 2010)

We had a Black (or tanned) Cena in season 1, so maybe the Clone Factory is upping production!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 9, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Mysterio isn't that over anymore, i keep trying to tell people the only babyfaces pushing merch is Cena,DX and Undertaker. They like to bring up Rey but he ain't pushing shit anymore outside those mask they probably give away for 5 bucks. Haven't sold shit since 2006.



Mask=Merchandise.

The kids eat it up, they're buying the masks like crazy. If im not mistaken, Mysterio is behind DX an Cena when it comes to merchanise sales, so is definitly pushing merch.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 9, 2010)

Sorry if I offend but when I see Percy Watson and his mannerisms, he just comes off as gay. And we all know the stories about south beach.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Sorry if I offend but when I see Percy Watson and his mannerisms, he just comes off as gay. And we all know the stories about south beach.



Really? His character came off as more "kinda racist" to me. When he was talking, I almost expected him to start quoting the crows from Dumbo.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 10, 2010)

Percy Watson's basically early-mid career Eddie Murphy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2010)

fuck you all, i am marking for him


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry but he just acts like a gay man when I see him with those hand motions.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Sorry but he just acts like a gay man when I see him with those hand motions.



its amusing, and fun to see 

stop bein homophobic, and enjoy such racially amusing character


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm not being homophobic. Im just sayin his character isn't gay enough. Not sayin we need an Orlando Jordan, I'm disgusted and I can't look away approach.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> I'm not being homophobic. Im just sayin his character isn't gay enough. Not sayin we need an Orlando Jordan, I'm disgusted and I can't look away approach.



well, don't think they're going for the gay approach.. and i am sure openly gay-men don't act like this..  


they're going for the annoying approach, which is kinda entertaining in a way.. he got the most pop anyways


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 10, 2010)

Well when he's billed as being from South Beach...you kinda have to wonder though. Though he is really annoying with his behavior.

On another note. WAKE THE KIDS! It's happened. The E is gonna give Bourne a serious push. They have realized more guys are like him than Wade Barret.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Mask=Merchandise.
> 
> The kids eat it up, they're buying the masks like crazy. If im not mistaken, Mysterio is behind DX an Cena when it comes to merchanise sales, so is definitly pushing merch.



you never see kids wearing the mask on raw aside from one or two people and its not because he isn't on the show (kids aren't all that bright and probably assume he's on both shows) its because wwe gives them away on smackdown. no ones buying that shit. Maybe 4 years ago but not anymore.

Ever wonder why Rey's reactions on live shows are mediocre?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Well when he's billed as being from South Beach...you kinda have to wonder though. Though he is really annoying with his behavior.


well, even if they were to pass him as a gay guy, i would still mark.. goldust was epic at the 90s you know..

yes he's annoying, i'd probably punch him if he was in the same class me or something.. but his annoyance is epic..  

and he's half the planet away from me, so its all good 




> On another note. WAKE THE KIDS! It's happened. The E is gonna give Bourne a serious push. They have realized more guys are like him than Wade Barret.



oh man, all the work Nash has done 

hopefully it doesn't get wasted like kofi's..


new wwe game:-
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiwQsSxWrvI[/YOUTUBE]


am i the only one who wants to see batisita?


----------



## Vox (Jun 10, 2010)

Khris said:


> new wwe game:-
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiwQsSxWrvI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> am i the only one who wants to see batisita?



The NBA Jam of wrestling? The only thing I want to see is it's cancellation. 

Wrestling games peaked at Here Comes the Pain back in the good ole PS2 days. Maybe it's cause I was a silly kid back then. Whatever.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2010)

its simple; wrestling games currently suck is because most fans seen and played it all.. 

there's possibly no good reason to buy a new wrestling game when ya have old ones with good enough CAS mode.


unless 2011 wow me with an ultra-super awesome career/gm mode, 2010 will be just fine for me..


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jun 10, 2010)

i haven't commented in a while so Mickie James got released. good I don't have to see her anymore. and also Melina is better. I don't see how people say Mickie held the divas division when she didn't at all.


and that WWE Allstars game looks f'ing awesome. I will so buy that game. it looks way better than the regular Raw vs. Smackdown games. I mean did you see the combos and the awesomeness.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 10, 2010)

the combos look sick but the character models are fucking stupid. That's enough alone to make me not buy the game even if the graphics do shit all over SVR.

They need to revamp SVR already, they say they're going to do it every year but never do. We need up to date animations and a new graphics and gameplay system. The garbage they've been using is disgusting. I'm not even having expectations too high its just them not reaching average ones.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 10, 2010)

orochimarusama21 said:


> i haven't commented in a while so Mickie James got released. good I don't have to see her anymore. and also Melina is better. I don't see how people say Mickie held the divas division when she didn't at all.


Except that she actually did. 

And Melina is all sorts of not good. Seems more concerned with being a flippy, screaming idiot than actually wrestling.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 10, 2010)

All Stars is kind of an arcade game. Thats why they're cartoony.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2010)

Looks like _No Mercy_ had a baby with _In Your House_ to me. Cool beans, a WWE game I might actually buy! 

Not in love with the models though. I was expecting them to bulk up their arms and make their heads larger rather than exaggerate their pecs and make them look like meaty retarded refrigerators.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2010)

i am not too upset with the models.. it would be fun to play as roided punk.. 

and i hope taker looks something like this


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 10, 2010)

But roided punk isn't Straight Edge.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> But roided punk isn't Straight Edge.



they have to roid him up anyways.. its what the game is about.. we might even have roided HBK..


but really my first match will be tista vs. trips


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 10, 2010)

Khris said:


> its simple; wrestling games currently suck is because most fans seen and played it all..
> 
> there's possibly no good reason to buy a new wrestling game when ya have old ones with good enough CAS mode.
> 
> ...



But 2010's career mode sucked, and the Road to Wrestlemania mode was bad also. It was rushed. It felt like they didn't even put any effort into it. And the storylines were very mediocre...which doesn't suprise me, for obvious reasons...

To this day, No Mercy's storymode is the measuring stick for all wrestling games. The storymode was great. Overall, I felt the best wrestling games were Here Comes The Pain, Shut Your Mouth, and No Mercy. Honarable mention goes to NWO vs WCW Revenge for setting the blueprint.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 10, 2010)

For my money No Mercy is still at the top. Was so ahead of its time. The ladder match was amazing especially compared to the shit they served in the 1st SD! game. Yuck. Jeff couldn't even do a Swanton and a SLEDGEHAMMER SHOT = a punch.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 10, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> For my money No Mercy is still at the top. Was so ahead of its time. The ladder match was amazing especially compared to the shit they served in the 1st SD! game. Yuck. Jeff couldn't even do a Swanton and a SLEDGEHAMMER SHOT = a punch.



Yeah, I agree. No Mercy created the blueprint for pretty much every SD game that came after SD 1. But I thought SD Here comes the Pain and Shut Your Mouth was better in every aspect, except storyline mode. Playing those SD games, it felt so free and open, like u could anything. From brawling at WWE New York, to fighting in the Train Station, to even the ridicolous hanging from a helicopter, it was borderline Sandbox gaming, like GTA.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2010)

I always thought the WCW games with the random Japanese wrestlers were awesome.


----------



## Vox (Jun 11, 2010)

WCW v The World sucks ass.

Srsly.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 11, 2010)

THQ. Put in a create a submission mode or fix the fucking submission system. I love to use the Muta Lock that move is sick.


----------



## SilverCross (Jun 11, 2010)

create a submission would be amazing.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 11, 2010)

create an Arena/Stage or something like that?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 11, 2010)

I love to win via submission. My cousin hates when I beat him that way. He say's its cheap, I think it proves how bad my game is. I just want more options than Anaconda Vise, Triangle Hold, Sharpshooter, Boston Crab, Walls, Cloverleaf, and so fourth. I feel its more fun to choose from a bigger list. I remember using the octopus stretch and other holds in 07. And it would be nice if they added in something like the lion tamer.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2010)

watching tna every week feels like going through deja vu every thursday night.


----------



## Vox (Jun 11, 2010)

Just watched Raw and I've got to say, Punk v Cena was going bloody swimmingly before the NXTWO rolled on out.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 11, 2010)

They had a really fantastic 15 minute match on RAW a few months back.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 11, 2010)

The highlight of TNA these days are Jay Lethal being Flair.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2010)

Vox said:


> WCW v The World sucks ass.
> 
> Srsly.



You suck ass.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2010)

SD! sucked festus balls.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 11, 2010)

Anyone else tired of this whole chosen one angle?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 12, 2010)

This is pretty interesting...



> WWE.com issued the following statement late tonight.
> 
> "WWE has come to terms on the release of NXT first season rookie Daniel Bryan (Bryan Danielson) as of today June 11, 2010. We wish Daniel Bryan the best in all future endeavors."
> 
> Danielson changed his official Twitter name to "Bryan Danielson" and wrote, "Just changed my twitter name to Bryan Danielson. The winds of change are stirring." All indications are this is a fake firing and would be a first for WWE by future endeavoring a talent via their website.



Source:


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 12, 2010)

*face palm*Why am I not shocked.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 12, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> *face palm*Why am I not shocked.



Erm, what?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 12, 2010)

I just find that one of the best technical wrestlers in the world being released to be odd. Unless this is a work its an usual decision.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 12, 2010)

Looks like a blatant work to me.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 12, 2010)

It better be a work. Because Danielson is pretty over.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 12, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> I just find that one of the best technical wrestlers in the world being released to be odd. Unless this is a work its an usual decision.



I hope its a work. WWE drops the ball more than a one eyed drunk with a peg leg.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 12, 2010)

Winds of Change line confirms it. They couldn't be more blatant if they tried.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 12, 2010)

The report directly said it was a work. If that doesn't set it in stone, the comment from Bryan does.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 12, 2010)

The report _claims_ it's a work, but then again, it's a dirtsheet, and they're about as trustworthy as Classic Ric Flair.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 12, 2010)

Well, it _is_ WrestleView. Which is one of the few sites I don't take with a grain of salt.

Edit: I was wrong...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 12, 2010)

I just found out about it, and it lit a fire under me...until I gave it some thought. This shit is prolly a work. It's gotta be. This is prolly just a a way for him to drop the Daniel Bryan name, and come back as Bryan Danielson. It better be a work. But I wouldn't be suprised if it wasn't, considering the E has a long history of dropping the ball with their talent. Dont believe me? Look up Elijah Burke on wikipedia...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 12, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> They had a really fantastic 15 minute match on RAW a few months back.



Yeah, I remember that one. Thats when Cena gave em the FU off the top rope, if I remember.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 12, 2010)

Indeed, Elijah Burke was misused horribly so was Colt Cabana/Scotty Goldman.

But this would be the equivalent of releasing Owen Hart the same week that the New Hart Foundation beat the living crap out of Vader and Sid Vicious. Not even the WWE would make a fuckup of THAT magnitude.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah, I'm not seeing how he is in any way comparable to D'Angelo Dinero or Colt Cabana. Both guys are talented in their own right, but they just aren't on Bryan's level and no, I don't mean that in MOVEZ!!!!1!!!~ way. IMO, Bryan is one of the few Indy guys that it is a legit good wrestler. Along with Sheamus, Jack Swagger and the Miz, Bryan is one of the few guys that was guaranteed to be wrestling at the top of the card.

The fact that WWE has let go such a talent over something SO trivial is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 12, 2010)

Again, they haven't let him go. Blatant Work is blatant.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 12, 2010)

> According to a report by The Wrestling Observer, the word sent out internally within WWE was that the Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) release was legitimate and the announcement of his departure on WWE.com was as legit as any other release from the company would be.
> 
> All of the WWE "higher-ups" in the company were reportedly informed he was gone before it was posted on WWE.com. Given the timing, many were finding it hard to believe. However, the idea the company would work its own employees for an angle was another thing taken into consideration over the news. The creative team was also informed on Friday that Danielson was gone.
> 
> Update: Get a new update on the release at this link.



and



> The latest on Bryan Danielson's release from WWE is that people who needed to know were told Danielson was cut for choking ring announcer Justin Roberts with his tie during the "NXT invasion" angle on Monday night. The shot involving Roberts was edited from replays of the show. The only thing that is being discussed right now is that WWE felt choking with a tie was too violent for what is allowed on television right now. From all accounts, Danielson was described as being well liked backstage during his tenure with the company.
> 
> Source: The Wrestling Observer



Source:


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 12, 2010)

So he was cut for choking Roberts with a tie?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 12, 2010)

As time goes by, Im starting to get more and more worried that this shit may actually be true...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 12, 2010)

Sorry but WWE, you need to realize you may be sports entertainment, but its not like you're promoting fake football, its wrestling people being choked with a tie is expected and welcome.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 12, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> As time goes by, Im starting to get more and more worried that this shit may actually be true...



Yeah, the "winds of change are stirring" comment is very confusing.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm clinging to my statement that it is a work.

If only because if it is genuine my RAGE will be unstoppable.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't think it's completely out of the question for it to still be a work. If it is, then the WWE deserve a big pat on the back.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 12, 2010)

If it is legit, the IWC will declare a Jihad, I'm calling it.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 12, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> If it is legit, the IWC will declare a Jihad, I'm calling it.



This may actually be true. I just came from two wrestling forums, and those guys are very upset. Titan Towers better beef up the security forces...


----------



## Watchman (Jun 12, 2010)

They've been blurring the lines between kayfabe and reality very well with the rest of this Danielson storyline (and NXT in general), so I'm going to hold my breath for a few weeks before joining the RAGEHATE bandwagon


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 12, 2010)

I knew they'd drop the ball with Bryan Danielson. WWE drops the ball almost all the time.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 12, 2010)

Now that I think about it, this story seems very far fetched. The fact that it happened to Bryan Danielson of all people also keeps me skeptical.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 12, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Sorry but WWE, you need to realize you may be sports entertainment, but its not like you're promoting fake football, its wrestling people being choked with a tie is expected and welcome.


Yeah, if you're a wrestler. To a ring announcer, that's considered assault. 

I almost want this to be legit because the internet meltdown would be legendary to watch and laugh at... :rofl


----------



## Watchman (Jun 12, 2010)

Why do you hate the IWC so much, Shadow?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 12, 2010)

Because it's fun watching "You Can't Wrestle!" dickbags get their panties in a twist.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 12, 2010)

In all seriousness, whether it's a Work or a Shoot, once again, WWE has guaranteed that I am going to tune into Monday Night RAW, simply to find out the truth of the situation.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 12, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Sorry but WWE, you need to realize you may be sports entertainment, but its not like you're promoting fake football, its wrestling people being choked with a tie is expected and welcome.



Cena on Orton
Cena on Umaga
JBL on Jericho

Also one of the NXT rookies chocking Cena with the ring rope on Raw.

This has to be a work or WWE just brought in Denielson to basically destroy him and put the "Indies" in their place.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 12, 2010)

Sounds like he's a scapegoat because the WWE is getting flack for showing that on a show children watch.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 12, 2010)

Looks like a sponsor went T___T;;; and now a great angle dies.

Well, it wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 12, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Now that I think about it, this story seems very far fetched. The fact that it happened to Bryan Danielson of all people also keeps me skeptical.



Nah, it's true, bro. The man really is gone, unfortuanatly. But didn't Slater choke out Cena with the ring ropes?...

Im pissed as hell, but Im not that suprised though. Before he got fired, there were *ALOT* of people sayin that the E would find a way to fuck up this angle. And _boy_ did they fucking come through on that one...

Edit: For what it's worth, I read that the E is definitly willing to sign him back once this all "blows over". Shit, they actin like murdered his wife and kids. Just sayin...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 12, 2010)

Let's review!

Putting someone's arm or leg in a steel chair and stomping on it. Okay.
Slingshotting someone into the bottom rope. Okay.
Bash people with a pipe or hammer. Okay.
But in a post Benoit world, choking someone with a rope or tie, OH NO YOU GONE TOO FAR!!! Even though children see things much worse on their cartoons.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 12, 2010)

From what I've read, it wasn't the WWE that had a problem with it, but Mattel, and Vince prioritised the millions of dollars of revenue he gets from them making action figures over Danielson's contract, though they'll be hoping to resign him as soon as this blows over.

Sucks if it is true, but it seems more legit with every passing moment.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 12, 2010)

This goes to show making a deal with a toy company can fuck up wrestling.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 12, 2010)

They reported that Vince was happy with everything. But Mattel threatens $$$$ and Vince no likely. I didn't think about it at the time, but the choke does look like something that happened in 2007...


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2010)

Crap, so this is true then?

Well as pissed off as I wanna be, I guess I can understand. Vince wants to protect his bucks, and there's a possibility that Danielson will be signed back once the people at Mattel manage to get the stick outta their butt.

Still, what I really hate is that a guy got axed over it. That's seems like a huge overreaction does it not?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 12, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Let's review!
> 
> Putting someone's arm or leg in a steel chair and stomping on it. Okay.
> Slingshotting someone into the bottom rope. Okay.
> ...



Didn't Big Dave try to run Cena Da God over with a car two weeks ago?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 12, 2010)

Add that to the list of acceptable!


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 12, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Didn't Big Dave try to run Cena Da God over with a car two weeks ago?



If you've drawn money for the company, you're exempt. Looks like Dragon is taking the fall and unfortunately is isn't like the Nose and he's simply jobbed out for a year (lol kinda hard to job Dragon out at this point), which I can only assume means he was going to be a major part of the NXT angle. Obviously the whole show/story was booked around him... still seems drastic.

I'm sure the segment was planned out, but lol Roberts looked scared as shit when they surrounded him... but I can't buy that he was selling the choke. That looked too real.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 12, 2010)

Right, reading stuff from Wrestling Forum, I have to accept once again that EvoLution is a smart, smart man. , and I have to conclude that all this speculation is just that - speculation.

We'll get our answer on Raw, one way or another.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh lets not forget. McIntyre stomping on Matt's head when his head was on the steel steps. Considering how little trauma is required for a brain injury...


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 12, 2010)

They were fine with it until someone complained and they had to cave in or risk losing $.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 12, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> They were fine with it until someone complained and they had to cave in or risk losing $.



Yeah, but I think releasing him was a little too much. Shit, keep him off TV for a few weeks until it dies down(which wont take long). Anyway, check this out. I got this from prowrestling.com forums...

*We can now confirm that our earlier info on Triple H being responsible for the firing of Bryan Danielson is indeed correct. Our source tells us that while watching Justin Roberts being choked by his own tie Triple H?s children became frightened and burst into tears.

Despite the incident being planned as part of the NXT rookie invasion, the sight of his children?s tears drove Triple H to action. The next day, Triple H confronted Danielson during the Smackdown! tapings and the two had to be torn away from each other. Triple H put a stop to another invasion that was planned for SD for fear of further scaring his kids and them having sleepless nights which would ?ruin his weekend? in the words of our source. Triple H then told our source that he wanted Danielson out of the company as soon as possible and convinced Vince to finally terminate his contract.

Upon being told of his release Danielson stormed out of the building in a rage and spat on Eve Torres who had the misfortune of being near Danielson when he began to rage. The general locker room feeling is that Bryan?s firing was brought about solely from Triple H. Vince was reportedly disappointed that he had to release Bryan due to his involvement with such a large angle and this release has scuppered a lot of Creative?s plans. *



It's fucking amazing the lenghts people will go to bash HHH. This obviously bullshit, even though it was an entertaining read. If this is true, then I'm Tiger Woods.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 12, 2010)

Someone posted this comparing it to the Hassan thing. Still find it funny...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2010)

couldn't be more worked than this.. i honestly have no doubts..

NXT was about referencing smark-related issues, and the NXT invasion angle was about THE SMARK-RELATED angle.. looks like E wants heat from smarks more and more to have one big angle..

lets face it, smarks hate PG.. a lot of smarks like danielson.. do the math ppl.

hell, danielson and kaval being the rookies of miz and laycool should have made this clear by now..


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 12, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> *We can now confirm that our earlier info on Triple H being responsible for the firing of Bryan Danielson is indeed correct. Our source tells us that while watching Justin Roberts being choked by his own tie Triple H?s children became frightened and burst into tears.
> 
> Despite the incident being planned as part of the NXT rookie invasion, the sight of his children?s tears drove Triple H to action. The next day, Triple H confronted Danielson during the Smackdown! tapings and the two had to be torn away from each other. Triple H put a stop to another invasion that was planned for SD for fear of further scaring his kids and them having sleepless nights which would ?ruin his weekend? in the words of our source. Triple H then told our source that he wanted Danielson out of the company as soon as possible and convinced Vince to finally terminate his contract.
> 
> Upon being told of his release Danielson stormed out of the building in a rage and spat on Eve Torres who had the misfortune of being near Danielson when he began to rage. The general locker room feeling is that Bryan?s firing was brought about solely from Triple H. Vince was reportedly disappointed that he had to release Bryan due to his involvement with such a large angle and this release has scuppered a lot of Creative?s plans. *.



Wow. That was beautiful


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 12, 2010)

I wouldn't put it past Hunter () but I don't believe that for a second. I saw it on PW.com just as quote. It has to come from a legit source like PWInsider or whatever. None of that "wrestlinginc" type of site.

I'll laugh at myself if this is a work, but I don't think they'd go that far. This isn't Chikara.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2010)

E is currently getting the heat they would want to get to keep this NXT angle going.. 


this will easily be confirmed on RAW:-

1) BD mentioned; this is all work
2) BD not mentioned; this is legit and stupid


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 12, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> I wouldn't put it past Hunter ()



I would. :/

At least on this level.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 12, 2010)

Nemesis said:


> Cena on Orton


Wasn't a choke.



> Cena on Umaga


Before Benoit went deranged killer and the WWE going PG.



> JBL on Jericho


Forgot exactly when this happened, TBH.



> Also one of the NXT rookies chocking Cena with the ring rope on Raw.


Slater didn't choke Cena. He made like he was going to, remembered the rule, and just dropped the rope.

Don't know why people are getting so bent out of shape: It's just another useless indyfag gone from the company after striking out with the big boys.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2010)

LOL what rule? you can't choke people? lame... 

add that to the fact this whole angle could be wasted over such a thing..

i still believe its worked though


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 12, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Don't know why people are getting so bent out of shape: It's just another useless indyfag gone from the company after striking out with the big boys.



Explain. Like, in detail.

Indy wrestling sucks hard, so you better have a decent response as to how he is in any way comparable to guys like Davey Richards and what not.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2010)

if this is worked, they should leak the kayfabe person who reported on danielson.. 

he could be a major heel in the coming years...


----------



## Nightjumper (Jun 12, 2010)

This is fucking stupid. I just hope this doesn't have too much of an impact on the current storylines.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 12, 2010)

Well another factor in this could be the fact Linda McMahon is running for senate. I have this to say. Wrestling shouldn't be censored so much. It's wrestling, and half the shit they've done recently is much worse in comparison.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 12, 2010)

Khris said:


> LOL what rule? you can't choke people? lame...
> 
> add that to the fact this whole angle could be wasted over such a thing..
> 
> i still believe its worked though



It has to be worked.  Let's think about it.

We all know near enough EVERY big spot is worked out before hand.  Vince or someone in the high office would have to accepted everything that went on in the attack by the NXT crew for it to happen.

If the choke was not accepted by the top brass then Brian would have been fired basically that night and not near enough a week later.

If it was because someone QQ'd and Vince caved in (meaning it is legit) then his so called Grapefruits have shrunk to the size of peanuts.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 12, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Explain. Like, in detail.
> 
> Indy wrestling sucks hard, so you better have a decent response as to how he is in any way comparable to guys like Davey Richards and what not.


I was just joking around.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 12, 2010)

Cena continues to be better than Brian Danielson.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 12, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Well another factor in this could be the fact Linda McMahon is running for senate. I have this to say. Wrestling shouldn't be censored so much. It's wrestling, and half the shit they've done recently is much worse in comparison.



I wouldn't be shocked if this is the reason why. They prolly didn't wanna give Linda's opponents any more ammo than they already have. Though Im still againts Vince's decision. But hey, what can ya do? Im sure he'll be back very soon. Even though this shouldn't have happened in the first place, imo.

Edit: I have a feeling that he won't come back at all...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2010)

> -- CHIKARA reacted to Bryan Danielson's WWE firing on Twitter: Dear WWE, You are dumb. Signed, CHIKARA



LOL  

10char


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 12, 2010)

Lets see...millions of dollars or a vanilla midget? 

No wonder CHIKARA wrestles in front of 20 people.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Lets see...millions of dollars or a vanilla midget?
> 
> No wonder CHIKARA wrestles in front of 20 people.



True 


but vanilla midgets have risen up the ranks in recent years


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 12, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Lets see...*millions* of dollars or a vanilla midget?
> 
> No wonder CHIKARA wrestles in front of 20 people.



Millions?!?

I'd still take this vanilla midget


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 12, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Millions?!?
> 
> I'd still take this vanilla midget



This is why you're poor.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 12, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Lets see...millions of dollars or a vanilla midget?
> 
> No wonder CHIKARA wrestles in front of 20 people.



Not in 2010 buster. The EASTON FUNPLEX packs at least 100. 

STAY AWAY FROM TNA DRAGON. Continue being a vegan. Don't get fat. Maybe redo last year's MOTY with New Japan's newest star and when everything dies down... save us from the boredom.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 12, 2010)

He's going to go on a Braden Walker-level downward spiral now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2010)

if only TNA up their storylines and production value.. 

they have a good set of talented ppl, such waste..


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 12, 2010)

Except ya know...

-Desmond wolf winning the poll to be the next challenger
-Kazarian over pushed...I still fail to see what is so great about this guy that they put the title on him more than the E puts a title on Cena. Kaz is like a 90 time x-division champ counting reigns as Suicide.
-Samoa Joe doing nothing
-Their tendency to think Hulk is god of wrestling.
-Hiring a bunch of people from the WWE rather than pushing their own performers.
-Bad booking all around
-Eric Young. I don't need to elaborate.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Except ya know...
> 
> -Desmond wolf winning the poll to be the next challenger


how's that a bad thing?


> -Kazarian over pushed...I still fail to see what is so great about this guy that they put the title on him more than the E puts a title on Cena. Kaz is like a 90 time x-division champ counting reigns as Suicide.


agree, no personality and not good enough mic skills.. needs a god damm gimmick


> -Samoa Joe doing nothing


agree


> -Their tendency to think Hulk is god of wrestling.


no.. that's ric flair 


> -Hiring a bunch of people from the WWE rather than pushing their own performers.


burke,anderson,rvd,kindrick, and angle aren't so bad though.


> -Bad booking all around


facking russo


> -Eric Young. I don't need to elaborate.


LOL, so true


i credited the talent.. that's the only thing good in TNA right now..


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 12, 2010)

What I meant by Desmond Wolfe winning the poll is. It wasn't what they wanted. They didn't want Desmond to be pushed. I even voted for Wolfe! Then they come out with this win loss shit. 

Kazarian and Young are the kings of Overrated. People may say Morrison is overrated, but these two get pushes for apparently doing nothing. Young and his oh so devastating pile driver. The only good piledriver executed by a smaller wrestler is the Gringo Killer. Young's piledriver requires minimal style and 120% sell from the people he uses it on. TNA LET THE BORING FUCK GO! He sucks as a face, sucks as a heel. And Kazarian he lacks any redeeming quality that is all. I'm glad Williams is the still x-division champ. He at least has a personality.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 13, 2010)

Young's piledriver is the best damn thing about Young.

OLD SCHOOL PILEDRIVER SHITS ON EVERYTHING EVER


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2010)

yeah williams is okay.. he does need a better heel type approach though.. ahh homocide 

how can you bury someone so talented??


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 13, 2010)

That piledriver aint got shit on well executed vertical suplex. 

Williams at least has a personality, and with Kendrick keeping the eccentric heelish personality he may bring some legitimacy to the x-division. It should be noted, Williams when he calls the others in the x-division trapeeze artists is thinking about their well being because he finds it pointless to do high spot after high spot for no reason.

Homocide isn't the biggest fan of the alleged god of wrestling that TNA and the marks view Hogan to be. That is part of his burial. Oh and added to the shitty decisions by TNA.

-Supermex being sent to Mexico because he didn't speak any spanish and they want him to switch between English and Spanish like Mysterio does.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 13, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> That piledriver aint got shit on well executed vertical suplex.



If you weren't a fellow Naruto/Karin shipper, I'd piledrive you in Memphis and/or Mexico!

And Homicide's been trying to quit for about 3 years now. They keep him around just to torture him, I think.

Way to pay your respects to him by calling him "Homocide", guys.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 13, 2010)

Homicide. There better?

I just feel there are better piledrivers in the business. After seeing Homicide and Low-Ki combo the gringo killer and ghetto stomp you will think they killed someone.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 13, 2010)

The Gringo Killer lands them more on their shoulders/neck, rather than the top of their head, so I really don't think of it as a piledriver.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 13, 2010)

Still when you see Low-Ki jump on their feet while Homicide holds them in position. You will be like, OH MY GOD!! I just think the move looks shitty when Young does it. I have the old school driver set as a move in SvR but as a normal move.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 13, 2010)

Watchman said:


> From what I've read, it wasn't the WWE that had a problem with it, but Mattel, and Vince prioritised the millions of dollars of revenue he gets from them making action figures over Danielson's contract, though they'll be hoping to resign him as soon as this blows over.
> 
> Sucks if it is true, but it seems more legit with every passing moment.



that happens when a company goes public. Oh well. Its a high risk high reward choice in order to make way more money than if you stayed a private company. He'll be back later on in the year, hopefully. I enjoy the man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> That piledriver aint got shit on well executed vertical suplex.
> 
> Williams at least has a personality, and with Kendrick keeping the eccentric heelish personality he may bring some legitimacy to the x-division. It should be noted, Williams when he calls the others in the x-division trapeeze artists is thinking about their well being because he finds it pointless to do high spot after high spot for no reason.
> 
> ...




TNA should just get the idea of ratings for now.. they should build-up for the future.. they have awesome wrestlers.. 

basically either fire the oldies or make them tv personalities like flair(at least)..


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 13, 2010)

That would require Dixie to know what the hell is a good idea.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 13, 2010)

I know everyone has pretty much moved on from the Daniel Bryan thing at this point, but check this out...

Wags world cup 2010


----------



## Watchman (Jun 13, 2010)

Barca open talks with Arsenal over Cesc FabreGAY


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2010)

dammit triple h bashing is always fun 


:rofl


EDIT:

_Jim Ross has posted an update to his blog, which you can read in full here. Some highlights:

On Daniel Bryan: I was surprised to get up Saturday morning and to read that Daniel Bryan or Bryan Danielson had been released from WWE. I am not sure of the exact circumstances and until that information is confirmed it's hard to make any definitive comments. Bryan is a talented wrestler who is not going to have any trouble finding work. His in ring style is unique, the young man has certainly paid his 'dues,' what ever that means now days, and he's arguably the most talked about performer on NXT. Certainly Bryan leaves WWE with momentum and with more fans knowing his name than at any point in his career. Plus, who is to say that Bryan will never return to WWE? There may be a great deal more to this matter than any of us know or, honestly, need to know at this time._


JR pretty much confirms that E is keeping this open.. and it could all just be one huge angle.. i think it will be the angle that will finally mix kayfabe with real life(in E atleast)..


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 13, 2010)

This could lead to some interesting stuff. 

Like Bryan Danielson on trial by Roberts, Striker and Cole. 

Book it, bitches.


----------



## Darc (Jun 13, 2010)

WWE is getting really lame now, firing the dude for choking some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with a tie? Extra lame. And they were gonna invade SD and that got stopped? Weak. I hope HHH didn't actually have anything to do with this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2010)

i'd rather have it, as NXT rookies taking revenge for danielson with showing non-PG stuff making them get fired one by one, until barret finally wins the championship with their help..making their invasion seems semi-legit.. 

i really don't want this N-vasion angle wasted..


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 13, 2010)

Khris said:


> i'd rather have it, as NXT rookies taking revenge for danielson with showing non-PG stuff making them get fired one by one, until barret finally wins the championship with their help..making their invasion seems semi-legit..
> 
> i really don't want this N-vasion angle wasted..



It'll probably get scrapped by having them all get took out one by one by Cena who puts them all in a giant box and ships them back to FCW.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 13, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> It'll probably get scrapped by having them all get took out one by one by Cena who puts them all in a giant box and ships them back to FCW.



Best ending.

You don't mess with the chain gang.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2010)

the chain gang concept was cooler than the cenation shit..


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 13, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> It'll probably get scrapped by having them all get took out one by one by Cena who puts them all in a giant box and ships them back to FCW.



Well we all know the whole point was for Cena to fight those "odds". We should thank him for Monday though, NO FUCKING WAY would others in his position do that.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm still thinking this is a work for three major reasons:

1-Silence from Bryan - _every_ other released superstar at the very least _acknowledges_ their release, even if it's just a Facebook message about "Yeah, I'm gone from WWE, but I'll be back soon " or something.

2-It was the call of the Production Team to bring a full HD camera right to bear on Danielson choking out Justin Roberts - the blame in this situation would go to them, not him, and firing him for this would put him right in position for a lawsuit against the WWE.

3-The nature of Bryan's storyline on NXT - it's blurred the limits between reality and kayfabe tremendously, with Bryan's rants on the "WWE Machine" and Vince's love of Big Men and Homegrown Stars. If it were any other Rookie in this position, I'd write them off, but this sort of thing is very possible to be a work when Danielson's concerned.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 13, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Well we all know the whole point was for Cena to fight those "odds". We should thank him for Monday though, NO FUCKING WAY would others in his position do that.



I like your sig, btw.

I just read on wrestling observer, that Bryan is currently taking independent bookings. Aint he suppose to wait 90 days? Hmm?

Tryna keep hope that its a work. 70% of me says this is legit. 30% of me says this is a work.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 13, 2010)

They're allowed to work in the indies. Just not major promotions. Haas was working at indie feds right away.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 13, 2010)

The 90 days thing is optional anyway. You either take the 90 days and get paid whatever or you can waive it and go ahead and start working immediately.

But yeah, it mostly applies to any promotion where they'd be exposed on tv(TNA...ROH?).


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 13, 2010)

As long as Dragon doesn't go to TNA he should be safe. He wanted insurance and financial security, so TNA is out. I doubt he'd trade potential for what Wolfe is getting.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 13, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> As long as Dragon doesn't go to TNA he should be safe. He wanted insurance and financial security, so TNA is out. *I doubt he'd trade potential for what Wolfe is getting*.



You mean being in the top heel stable and having a prominent role in the upper card? 

...because that's exactly the position Wolfe is in.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2010)

wolfe is doing great in TNA.. shame his current angle is with abyss.. which he is basically carrying..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2010)

OMG

_"Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter
An update on Daniel Bryan's firing: it was due to pressure from an outside source following Monday night's angle. The choking with the tie and spitting in John Cena's face were the two main sticking points, and Vince McMahon is said to have had no choice. It is almost a guarantee that this is not a work, since that would mean WWE had lied to everyone with any power in WWE. They have all been told that Daniel Bryan is gone for real.

It seems very clear that Bryan is being used as a scapegoat. It also appears to me that someone from the outside (not WWE management) was the one who threw a fit and WWE had no choice but to fire him for now.

To recap, here are the key bullet points:

* The Justin Roberts spot was deemed too violent and it led to the firing, in a call made by Vince, but forced upon him by an "outside force who is important"

* Complaints came in very quickly.

* The decision was explained to the merchandise and marketing people, PR team, company doctor before it was announced that it was a legit firing.

* The person who complained was someone from the "outside, important to the company"

* Danielson is being called a "scapegoat"

* No timetable has been given, but he was said to be left with the impression that he would be welcomed back at a later time once things pass over.

* Danielson is now looking for indy dates.

* Danielson has a 90 day no-compete clause.

* With respect to the possibility of Vince working his own employees, he's definitely capable of it, and a much more "insane" situation is currently going on with a much bigger name than Danielson in WWE right now.

* Sources in WWE believe they will lose him to TNA, Once source said they just "made a TNA main eventer""_

other update

_"Who exactly made the complaint isn't known yet but it had to be someone with a lot of influence to get a name like Danielson released. There's speculation that it could be anyone from Mattel to people in Linda McMahon's Senate campaign. Vince McMahon called WWE's partnership with Mattel a game-changer and it's possible that we're really seeing Mattel's influence now. It's important to note that Mattel making the complaint is not confirmed."_


i am almost 99% sure (that if its legit) its linda's campaign's doing


looks like its true after all... 

one thing to say:-


*Spoiler*: __ 









so (arguably) the best technical wrestler right now is being fired for a rule thats been overlooked for 2 years.. 

E, amazing.. simply amazing..


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 13, 2010)

lol who gives a fuck if he goes to TNA and main events. If TNA couldn't pull ratings with Jeff Hardy how the fuck can they with anyone else?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 13, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> lol who gives a fuck if he goes to TNA and main events. *If TNA couldn't pull ratings with Jeff Hardy how the fuck can they with anyone else?*



Jeff was never a ratings magnet. Sure, he sold hella merchandise, and was really over, and had good feuds with Punk and Orton. But he was never a ratings magnet. I remember in late 07, when Cena got hurt, Jeff took his place and feuded with Orton. It's crazy, because RAW got more entertaining, but the ratings got lower.



Check out the link. Danielson made another tweet.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 13, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> lol who gives a fuck if he goes to TNA and main events. If TNA couldn't pull ratings with Jeff Hardy how the fuck can they with anyone else?



There's more to it then that. You can have Rock/Austin (well more Rock...) on the show and the ratings won't change. It doesn't matter what they do so long as nobody besides us on the Internet know what TNA is.

And Wolfe... last time I bothered with TNA he was lost in the shuffle doing nothing. If that has changed, cool for him. But I wouldn't trade potential for THE top spot in the company.

And so long as TNA continues to believe that without NAMES they will fail... they will fail. And with that...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tommy Dreamer is @ Slammiversary


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 13, 2010)

^That can't possibly be the big "suprise" Dixie was talking about...can it?


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 13, 2010)

I hope not.

But to be fair... it is a "big" one.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 13, 2010)

Any one who is bitter with the WWE gets a job at TNA.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 13, 2010)

I remember the days when TNA was good.

When people thought TNA would actually provide some sort of competition to WWE.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 13, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> I remember the days when TNA was good.
> 
> When people thought TNA would actually provide some sort of competition to WWE.



I remember that day. I believe it was a Wednesday.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 14, 2010)

TNA needs to realize one thing. Hogan is a terrible, terrible person.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> ^That can't possibly be the big "suprise" Dixie was talking about...can it?



well they certainly know how to attract the 'hardcore' fanbase of 40 people.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 14, 2010)

> John Cena posted the following comments on Twitter:
> 
> I am very upset to hear about the release of bryan danielson. Social networks were formed so people would have a voice, and an opinon. I Know you all have your own, theories and whatnot. I respect that. I have never asked any of you to feel a certain way about me. But Bryan left a lasting impression on the wwe universe in a very short time, and although it came at my expense, I agree with the majority Of you who are caught off guard by this choice.
> 
> I know I'm not exactly appreciated by all, nor do I care to be, but I believe what I believe. I would like bryan to come back to the wwe. I would like to sign your petition to bring him back. I was taught to stand up for what I believe in. I tried and failed, so I could Use some help. Tell me how to sign and I will. If for nothing else, to at least have a chance to have a match with him after what was done.



Source:


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 14, 2010)

Even Cena wants the man back. I am now 100% sure that Danielson will be back in the E. He got the cosign from Cena himself, who is right behind HHH and Taker as the wrestler with the most pull in the company. The only thing that can prevent Bryan from coming back, is if he personally decides not to.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2010)

Is Cena always in kayfabe?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 14, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Is Cena always in kayfabe?



Edit: This will likely start a shit-storm, so I will just say nothing.


----------



## Vox (Jun 14, 2010)

Kayfabe? I bet that Cena really isn't all that different off camera than he is on camera. He looks like the kinda bloke you want to have a beer with.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 14, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Is Cena always in kayfabe?



Normally his tweets are, but in kayfabe Dragon tried to kill him. Kayfabe wise I don't think I'd want Dragon back in after what he did. Course Cena wouldn't have to use Twitter to voice himself to Vince. All very confusing.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 14, 2010)

Not sure if People read it yet but JR commenting on Bryan's release:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Bryan's release from WWE was a head scratcher but none of us likely know exactly what caused this matter to occur. I know that I don't. I do know that I am a fan of the young man's work and wouldn't be surprised to see him back in WWE in the future. If he made a mistake, hopefully it was simply a human error and those sorts of indiscretions are forgivable over time or at least they are in my eyes. BTW I am not going to sign any petitions demanding Bryan's return, stop the pain please, sent to this website and suggest that this exercise, no matter how magnanimous it may seem, is a waste of time. Nonetheless it's a free country so have at it. Bryan was arguably the most talked about, most talented guy on NXT's first season and I just don't think that we've seen the last of him in WWE and that is not 'official' but merely my opinion. Bryan can become a star in WWE and I hope that opportunity presents itself for this respectful, young man of high character who is deserving of all the good things that can come his way. Call me an optimist if you choose but I think that this matter will have a happy ending.



I'm still hoping it's part of a Storyline though.


----------



## Darc (Jun 14, 2010)

Jeff Went to TNA? and Hogan and Flair are on there too? I don't know shit about TNA.

Good shit @ Cena wanted to get that dude back, he was fired over bullshit. There weren't even guns involved.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> ^That can't possibly be the big "suprise" Dixie was talking about...can it?



Dixie was talking about two entirely separate things in her tweets, apparently.

One was a minor surprise for Slammiversary(Dreamer) and the other is a HUGE BIG COMPANY CHANGING deal that nobody knows anything about.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 14, 2010)

Apparently, Cena is catching a ton of shit backstage for his tweet about bringing Danielson back. Well, not a ton, but a lil heat.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 14, 2010)

Hypocrisy: See WWE.

This whole thing about choking someone with a tie. Seriously! Benoit isn't the first person to choke someone with a tie or foreign object. And he won't be the last. I will venture a guess that the only promotion where decent wrestling exists is ROH. WWE isn't a wrestling promotion, they make movies! TNA? Don't make me laugh, they're under the impression that Hogan can fix their company. Sorry...you're going to a guy who never worked in promoting!? If they wanted to actually change things, they should have went to Heyman.

Oh yeah. Heyman doesn't have a high opinion of TNA, he wouldn't work for them no matter how much they paid him.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 14, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Apparently, Cena is catching a ton of shit backstage for his tweet about bringing Danielson back. Well, not a ton, but a lil heat.



You gotta respect that. Granted he seems humble as shit and loves the business, but if he truly tweeted that (i.e. it's not a work) rather then simply following along despite his position... that's props and classy. Cena can be dumb at times (the Rock comments... but that was likely influenced by the Kliq) but he seems like a rare breed in the wrestling business.

Again, assuming the net isn't being worked.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2010)

Why the hell would Cena care if he catches heat for speaking his mind?

What are they going to do? Fire him?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 14, 2010)

Danielson disappeared because he had remorse. 

Nice one WWE.


----------



## Darc (Jun 14, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Danielson disappeared because he had remorse.
> 
> Nice one WWE.



I lol'd when they said that.

Also laughed at Brett still calling it 'WWF' that man is a riot on the mic cause he's so bad


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 14, 2010)

Man Mark Henry can sure run fast can't he? He chased all the NXT guys clear out of the building LULZ!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 14, 2010)

I love that the final shot of that scene showed Santino standing triumphant having chased off the rookie scum 

Epic!


----------



## Darc (Jun 14, 2010)

Lol, random ending, should of put him in the trunk.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 14, 2010)

Darc said:


> Lol, random ending, should of put him in the trunk.



That would have been too PG-13 for WWE 

Overall, a decent show. I still don't know why they made R-Truth lose his title back to The Miz.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2010)

NXT rookies really are noobs. They leave their victim there instead of kidnapping him to force his hand. 

Some people are saying the driver is Danielson, but I thought he looked more like Jericho?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 14, 2010)

Because the heat magnet obviously needs more heat. Being the E's Spencer Pratt isn't good enough.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2010)

Hopefully, this won't be as bad as WCW's hummer driver mystery.


----------



## Vox (Jun 15, 2010)

"I did it for the Rock."


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 15, 2010)

Eh, if the driver was going to be something big, Vince would've had Cole and Lawler bring it up probably.


----------



## SilverCross (Jun 15, 2010)

brets actually been doing ok with his promos, ignoring his slip ups with "WWF"
i suppose its hard to help it, last time he was involved with the company..it was WWF..still amusing tho.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 15, 2010)

NXT is epic fail.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 15, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Eh, if the driver was going to be something big, Vince would've had Cole and Lawler bring it up probably.



There wasn't any commentary during the whole thing, which is probably why it wasn't mentioned. Im sure it's gonna be a case of "Who did it" on next weeks RAW. It would be stupid if it wasn't.

I wonder what the ratings will be this week. It's definitly gonna be higher than usual, thats for sure.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 15, 2010)

In India, show is like 2-3 weeks late. Can you guys update me last 2-3 weeks worth of RAW, SD! and NXT please?


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 15, 2010)

sarun uchiha said:


> In India, show is like 2-3 weeks late. Can you guys update me last 2-3 weeks worth of RAW, SD! and NXT please?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 15, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> brets actually been doing ok with his promos, ignoring his slip ups with "WWF"
> i suppose its hard to help it, last time he was involved with the company..it was WWF..still amusing tho.



It still would be if it wasn't for those fucking hippies and their nature.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm surprised WWE didn't take more potshots at the World Wildlife Fund before they had to Get the "F" out - stuff like Stone Cold Stunnering pandas, etc.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 15, 2010)

It was a dick move to be honest. The World Wildlife Fund basically hated that people were forgetting them.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm sure Vince wasn't too upset. His whole platform was "we're not wrestling. we're entertainment. we make movies" so calling his stuff Entertainment worked for him in the end.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 15, 2010)

Watchman said:


> I'm surprised WWE didn't take more potshots at the World Wildlife Fund before they had to Get the "F" out - *stuff like Stone Cold Stunnering pandas*, etc.



I'd actually pay to see that.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 15, 2010)

I would too. It would have been a total markout moment for me, even considering my love of Pandas.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jun 15, 2010)

I was hoping NXT was responsible for taking out Undertaker and was going to put the smack down on Kane on the following Smack Down after last week's Raw.  Plus this week Cena should have been limping or have a black eye or something after the beating he got.  It was like nothing happened.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 15, 2010)

Why would he be limping when no one hit his legs? Or have a black eye when no one punched him more than he gets "punched" in a regular match? All that they hit him with sans punches were to his body.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 15, 2010)

Plus...he was hit by a bunch of rookie jobbers.

9 rookie jobbers=1 HHH


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 16, 2010)

*Reads Smackdown spoilers*


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's good being a Kane fan right now


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2010)

Kane seems to have more superpowers these days.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Hypocrisy: See WWE.
> 
> This whole thing about choking someone with a tie. Seriously! Benoit isn't the first person to choke someone with a tie or foreign object. And he won't be the last. I will venture a guess that the only promotion where decent wrestling exists is ROH. WWE isn't a wrestling promotion, they make movies! TNA? Don't make me laugh, they're under the impression that Hogan can fix their company. Sorry...you're going to a guy who never worked in promoting!? If they wanted to actually change things, they should have went to Heyman.
> 
> Oh yeah. Heyman doesn't have a high opinion of TNA, he wouldn't work for them no matter how much they paid him.



more like heyman would cut his own balls before working under hogan and  fucking russo.. i wonder how cornette did it  


but it still kills me, the talent is awesome... but the ppl running things are shit.. only shining light is bishcoff but i guess he's limited under hogan..

for example; they're pushing sting while injured.. when they have joe doing nothing.. this top ten contender thing is BS


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 17, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kane seems to have more superpowers these days.



THERE WILL BE VENGEANCE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2010)

_-- Steve Austin made the following comment on Twitter, regarding the firing of Bryan Danielson: "yes im watching RAW..no idea why Danielson was fired"_


guess austin missed most of his lines being censored 

_-- According to WWE.com, Florence Henderson is set to guest host the July 12th edition of WWE Monday Night Raw . Here is the blurb from WWE.com…

Is the WWE Universe ready to go with the Flo? America's favorite TV mom, Florence Henderson, will guest host Monday Night Raw live from Lexington, Ky.

A television, film and Broadway star, Henderson has entertained a variety of audiences for more than 50 years. She is perhaps best known for playing Carol Brady on The Brady Bunch.

Has Henderson's motherly TV experience prepared her to deal with an explosive "bunch" of WWE Superstars and Divas? Tune in to find out.

To learn more about Florence Henderson, please visit Link removed._

speechless


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 17, 2010)

oh god, more old people?!?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2010)

Khris said:


> _-- Steve Austin made the following comment on Twitter, regarding the firing of Bryan Danielson: "yes im watching RAW..no idea why Danielson was fired"_
> 
> 
> guess austin missed most of his lines being censored



He hasn't caught up with the times . Or I guess his version of PG and Mattel's version of PG are two totally different ratings.



> _-- According to WWE.com, Florence Henderson is set to guest host the July 12th edition of WWE Monday Night Raw . Here is the blurb from WWE.com?
> 
> Is the WWE Universe ready to go with the Flo? America's favorite TV mom, Florence Henderson, will guest host Monday Night Raw live from Lexington, Ky.
> 
> ...



...So what's the punchline...?


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 17, 2010)

Flo from Progressive would have been better.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 17, 2010)

AmDrag has been acquired by Gabe Sapolsky for DGUSA and EVOLVE. 

The punchline. Vince doesn't watch television and isn't aware the Brady Bunch were canceled years ago.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Flo from Progressive would have been better.



I would wreck that chick.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 17, 2010)

Gonna tape superstars tonight. Its probably my second favorite WWE show after NXT.

IMO NXT>>>>Superstars>RAW>>>>>>>>>Smackdown

Lately RAW has been good so I'd put it above Superstars and maybe NXT but Smackdown has been garbage for months now IMO. It may have better matches than RAW but its storyline/entertainment factor is shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> Gonna tape superstars tonight. Its probably my second favorite WWE show after NXT.
> 
> IMO NXT>>>>Superstars>RAW>>>>>>>>>Smackdown
> 
> Lately RAW has been good so I'd put it above Superstars and maybe NXT but Smackdown has been garbage for months now IMO. It may have better matches than RAW but its storyline/entertainment factor is shit.



blasphemy at its finest, SD! has punk  

and kane's storyline is getting better

only good thing about raw these days is shaemus and truth..


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 17, 2010)

PUNK IS YOUR GOD!!!*raises SES Battle Standards*


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 17, 2010)

actually before the draft I can say with a straight face that SD >>> RAW

altho yeah, Kane's storyline is going good


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 17, 2010)

Khris said:


> blasphemy at its finest, SD! has punk
> 
> and kane's storyline is getting better
> 
> only good thing about raw these days is shaemus and truth..



You forgot Bourne, Cena and Orton, but alright. 

I haven't watched Smackdown in 3 weeks so i don't know how Kane's story is going. I guess I'll tape it and check it out. Punk is cool too. I just wish he'd get a better woman for his team. That bitch he has is holding the group back with her emotionless personality.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> You forgot Bourne, Cena and Orton, but alright.
> 
> I haven't watched Smackdown in 3 weeks so i don't know how Kane's story is going. I guess I'll tape it and check it out. Punk is cool too. I just wish he'd get a better woman for his team. *That bitch he has is holding the group back with her emotionless personality.*



isn't that the point


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 17, 2010)

SD! has been the better show basically since the brand split.

Makes me miss ECW though.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 17, 2010)

THOU SHALT NOT INSULT SERENA!!! A woman with a rack like that is to be admired. And when she speaks it sounds like she's having an orgasm.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 18, 2010)

She looks like a furry.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 18, 2010)

Instead of streamers... they gotta throw ties in the ring for Danielson's indy return.

It's Father's Day this weekend... there's plenty to go around.


----------



## Vox (Jun 18, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> She looks like a furry.



It's funny cause it's true.

... I'd still rip that shit up though.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 18, 2010)

I saw on Gabe's facebook page people were sayin they were gonna throw ties.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 19, 2010)

smackdown was meh tonight just like i expected it to be. I am still not interested in macintosh but that's more the bookers/writers fault and not his. His delivery seems pretty damn good.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 20, 2010)

Am I the only one that is looking forward to Jay Lethal vs. Ric Flair at Victory Road? Sure, Flair's ridiculously worn down (albeit in better shape than most people his age) and Lethal can't work a lick in the ring. But in an odd way, I think it could be massively entertaining. Granted, this is TNA. What should be a Comedy match will likely feature a massive brawl around the arena, a couple of thumbtack and table spots and by the end both guys will be bleeding to death.

Still, all the potential is there for it to be a fun comedy match.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 20, 2010)

Someone find a youtube video of Lethal and Flair having a woo contest! That was the most epic part of TNA.

Flair: WOOOOOOOO!!
Lethal: WOOOOOOO!!!
Flair: WOO!!!*elbow drop on his coat*
Lethal: *running knee drop on his coat*WOOOOOOOOO!!!

It was funny. For that fact...I wonder if anyone has done a video where it seems like Flair is doing the woo's to also sprach zarathustra his entrance theme.


----------



## Vox (Jun 20, 2010)

Soooo, what is Kavals gimmick? I know you indyfags fap over the guy.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 20, 2010)

Vox said:


> Soooo, what is Kavals gimmick? I know you indyfags fap over the guy.



Shit, I really don't know. He never really had gimmick, during his indy days. He was just a no nonsense, serious type, wrestler. He's one of my favorite wrestlers. I love his work, specificlly his match with AJ at "Prowrestling-Zero 1". 

And on that note, I fear for him. Im worried about how he'll do in the E, since his charisma and mic skills aint exactly up to par.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 20, 2010)

Kaval? Gimmick? Homes aint got no gimmick. Unless you count the whole warrior thing. He's basically just an athlete. Unless you count his srsness.


----------



## Vox (Jun 20, 2010)

Ah, okay. I gotcha.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2010)

the WOOOO-off was pretty awesome 

and it looks like abyss is turning heel again.. good let him stay a midcarder.. or lower if possible..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 20, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Am I the only one that is looking forward to Jay Lethal vs. Ric Flair at Victory Road? Sure, Flair's ridiculously worn down (albeit in better shape than most people his age) and Lethal can't work a lick in the ring. But in an odd way, I think it could be massively entertaining. Granted, this is TNA. What should be a Comedy match will likely feature a massive brawl around the arena, a couple of thumbtack and table spots and by the end both guys will be bleeding to death.
> 
> Still, all the potential is there for it to be a fun comedy match.


Eh, Lethal's decent enough in the ring. Not great by any means, but he's okay. It's not like he's Abyss, Morgan, Hernandez, or Kafagian(and thank Jeebus for that).


----------



## Darc (Jun 20, 2010)

LOL, Ric Flair is still wrestling? I thought he had a huge farewell on WWE Raw? Holy shit.

Does Hogan still wrestle!?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hogan's had two or three matches on Impact since the 1/4 show. He won't be in the ring any time soon as he's supposed to have back surgery(I think that's what was said). They'll probably save Abyss/Hogan for Bound For Glory, ao at least we get a delay from the suck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2010)

Fatal 4 Way Predictions:-

-this is not counting any Nexus or Kane interference 

Kofi vs. Drew; *Kofi*. Drew and Matt needs to become official, and Kofi hasn't had a good feud ever since orton. 

Miz vs. Truth; *Miz*. Its weird that they even removed the title from truth in the first place, would be even more dumb to give it back to truth(making the title stale), i would to see truth win though, he's been on fire. 

Diva Championship; *Maryse*. She's been on fire for about a month now, and eve is getting more stale(along with the division), so they might give the title back to maryse and have her feud with someone else. 

World Heavyweight Championship; *Swagger*. I still don't believe its the time to remove the title from swagger, though big show not winning this will make him lose some pop. I see rey and punk go at it one more time as well.

WWE Championship; *Orton*. Orton is really on a hot role right now, a win would be big. this might also give the nexus a chance to feud with cena, and let orton continue his feud with edge. too bad sheamus might be lost in the shuffle, but if trips returns its gonna work just right having him feud with sheamus.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 20, 2010)

Darc said:


> LOL, Ric Flair is still wrestling? I thought he had a huge farewell on WWE Raw? Holy shit.
> 
> Does Hogan still wrestle!?



Wrestlers only retire from they are six feet under.

Which is why Rock gets so much hate. He did more in six years then most do in 20 and went out on his own terms. And if he wanted he could come back and do it better then everyone still trying to catch up to him.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2010)

I can't believe Sydal is actually getting a push in the WWE. Feels good man.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 20, 2010)

Khris said:


> Fatal 4 Way Predictions:-
> 
> -this is not counting any Nexus or Kane interference
> 
> ...



Really nice predictions.
Although I dunno about the Inter Title Match.
Drew got Vince afterall.Considering his Action's I wouldn't be surprised if he pull's off a cheap Method to get the Title.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 20, 2010)

LOL I thought it was next Sunday with today being Father's Day.

But I suppose F Day is sort of a B-Level Holiday.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2010)

shit i forgot about father's day 

well at least, i didn't give my father any shit today if it counts as a gift


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2010)

Possible new match added

*Spoiler*: __ 



Usos vs. Hart Dynasty for the tag titles

My prediction(if it happens): Usos winning to keep momentum


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 20, 2010)

Got a stream? Wrwrestling is fucking up as usual


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2010)

watching it on my dreambox  

hopefully it doesn't lag for me


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 20, 2010)

Never mind, it's back, but laggy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i see why there are only 5 matches, lots of promos it seems 





EDIT:

*Spoiler*: __ 



bourne/jericho prediction: bourne to win


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



She's sassy. She's black. She's your new diva's champion. I approve of Alicia as a champ. Since she actually has some personality. Unlike Eve.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

rey's the new champ 
he shouldn't even be there

am sad for swagger, its still too early


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 20, 2010)

Khris said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Knew it was coming...


*Spoiler*: __ 



They want Punk to take it from Rey.

Swagger isn't fit for top heel yet. Punk is able to generate more heat by just saying two words.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Knew it was coming...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 



i blame it on creative, swagger feuded with the newly converted face big show/orton 

he didn't have time to adapt to his position, hopefully he will still be maineventing


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2010)

lots of ECW  Newyork fans eh?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't enjoy Swagger as a top heel. He just doesn't have the personality to be an evil bastard. Punk, he shows the mannerisms. The conceited smirk, the way he pins, and the way he cuts a promo. Swagger doesn't emote enough to come off as a heel. He's boring. I never liked Angle either, these guys they bring in as mat technicians never seem to bring any emotion to their character. It's always blah blah blah, I did blah blah blah. I was a two time two time all american/olympic gold medalist. So what, give us something to make us really hate you.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I don't enjoy Swagger as a top heel. He just doesn't have the personality to be an evil bastard. Punk, he shows the mannerisms. The conceited smirk, the way he pins, and the way he cuts a promo. Swagger doesn't emote enough to come off as a heel. He's boring. I never liked Angle either, these guys they bring in as mat technicians never seem to bring any emotion to their character. It's always blah blah blah, I did blah blah blah. I was a two time two time all american/olympic gold medalist. So what, give us something to make us really hate you.



*Spoiler*: __ 




didn't get the time to adapt imho, plus bad writing.. i agree punk should be top heel right now, but i just feel bad for swagger.. 






*Spoiler*: __ 




troll ending


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow. That was a horrible ending


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2010)

the show was mediocre with horrible endings.. kofi/drew got most pop, and that says something..


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 20, 2010)

*Sheamus:* Hey Kane, how many times did you hold the belt? Half as much as me and only for a day? 

Course this also means YOU KNOW WHO is getting the belt when they come back to get their job back from Sheamus.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 20, 2010)

And here I expected him to make a comeback tonight


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> *Sheamus:* Hey Kane, how many times did you hold the belt? Half as much as me and only for a day?
> 
> Course this also means YOU KNOW WHO is getting the belt when they come back to get their job back from Sheamus.



 thats what i thought LOL


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2010)

ppl are already complainin, sweet 

thankfully the n-vasion angle didn't die with danielson getting fired.. the cenation is furious


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 20, 2010)

How d'ye like that fella. The big ginger man from Ireland won!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 20, 2010)

Strangling with a tie is too violent? 

You're fucking kidding me


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2010)

this is amusing cuz i didn't pay for the PPV  

but lol, way to blow off the whole event... nxt rookies are gonna get some major heat.. and also sheamus for taking advantage of it.. raw is must see tomorrow

EDIT: the leader is 95% confirmed to be cole, king was screaming where is cole just before the nxt rookies came in..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 20, 2010)

He just disappeared


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2010)

also, i didn't hear it right, but there was "we want bryan" chants..


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 20, 2010)

Noticing some Rey hate now. I hope that's just Punk fans disappointed. I was quite happy he replaced Taker (shouldn't have even been the case IMO... read: Rey should have been in regardless). So long as they don't repeat 06...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 20, 2010)

Yep. The fans want Danielson.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 21, 2010)

Cena didn't overcome the odds.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 21, 2010)

He will eventually, then set his sights towards the Deadman.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Cena didn't overcome the odds.



he will overcome bigger odds with the NXT rookies  

the biggest overcoming of the summer  

plus, trips is aching for some gold 

EDIT:

_"After the PPV went off the air, John Cena took the house mic and addressed the crowd. Cena said that it appears there is a very black cloud shadowing over The WWE.

Cena said he will go home angry and upset, not because Sheamus is the champion because titles come and go. He's angry that the company and universe he fights for have been taken over on television and now a PPV. He said they think they can do whatever they want. He said he's still here and so are the fans.

Cena said there are fans here who have strong opinions on his ability to wrestle. He said all the noise is the noise everyone in the company have fought for over the years. He said that no matter what you think of him, he can fight. He promised to take on all seven each week until every single one of them fall.

Cena said he believes in WWE and all the stars who have earned the right to be here and he will not have that taken away. He said he will stay and fight and tomorrow is another day to fight. He said he prays those 'sons of b-----s' show up tomorrow, threw down the mic and left."_


there ya go


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 21, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> He just disappeared


It looked like Cole got legit KOed when Sheamus threw Orton at him. He was sitting over in a chair where the other staff are normally at right before the NXT guys ran in.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2010)

At least Drew McInWORTHLESS didn't win.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> It looked like Cole got legit KOed when Sheamus threw Orton at him. He was sitting over in a chair where the other staff are normally at right before the NXT guys ran in.



i saw a glimpse of his face.. though why did he just sit there?


----------



## Vox (Jun 21, 2010)

Wait, was all the heat that Swagger had been getting canned?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 21, 2010)

It was more or less legit. Just pales in comparison of the heat Punk or Vickie can get.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm still disappointed that Punk didn't get the win. Sure, it was obvious he wasn't going to win, but still. I'm still hoping he'll get a title shot in the near future. He deserves one.

I was surprised at how the Drew match went about. I was almost certain he'd win. Though I expect him to get the title back soon enough unless wwe has Kofi feud with someone else.. But I don't think there's anyone he could feud with at the moment.


----------



## Vox (Jun 21, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> It was more or less legit. Just pales in comparison of the heat Punk or Vickie can get.



Thats a lie. Swagger was getting so much heat he couldn't cut a promo in-ring. It may be less but it certainly doesn't pale in comparison.

Swagger and his title reign have been treated like the ginger-haired step-child by the WWE despite the heat he was getting. It feels weak because he was written weak. I think Creative slipped up on this reign.

... But I'm bias.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 21, 2010)

Vickie just has to say excuse me. Punk doesn't even have to speak. Swagger, he has to bring up all these accomplishments that we don't care about. Punk at least comes off as a total prick about being clean. That is something tangible. Swagger? We're supposed to hate him because hes an overachieving jock? I fail to follow the logic. Punk, pretty much comes off as a total asshole about being straight edge. Swagger has the personality of a Lobotomized Lance Storm most of the time. If he is this overachiever, should he really be having such a srs face all the time? I simply don't think Swagger is as over as a heel as Punk. Comparing Swagger as a heel to Punk as a heel. It's like comparing a cube steak to a ribeye.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 21, 2010)

Vox said:


> Thats a lie. Swagger was getting so much heat he couldn't cut a promo in-ring. It may be less but it certainly doesn't pale in comparison.
> 
> Swagger and his title reign have been treated like the ginger-haired step-child by the WWE despite the heat he was getting. It feels weak because he was written weak. I think Creative slipped up on this reign.
> 
> ... But I'm bias.



Swagger lacked what it takes to be one of the big dogs in the WWE nowadays. Charisma.

You can be the best wrestler in the world, but if you don't have the charisma you're not going anywhere which is pretty stupid if you ask me. Unless you don't sell a shitload of merchandise you're not going to be champ for very long apparently.  Hopefully he gets another title shot soon (I doubt they'd give him even that and will probably bump him back down to a mid-carder like they've done to so many other promising superstars) or Rey will lose his title to Kane.. Though I doubt that'll happen either with how WWE's been treating the guy as of late.

Though in all honesty Swagger's gimmick paled in comparison to Punk's. He was better off with the smile on his face rather than being mister SRSBUSINESS.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 21, 2010)

I do think that if Swagger kept his cocky smile and over-athletic mannerisms, he'd be a more interesting Heel. I don't mind him the way he is now, but I much preferred him before he became MR SRSFAEC.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 21, 2010)

Swagger shoulda never got the title in the first place. It was toon soon. He went from jobbing to Evan Bourne, to being world champ, in a matter of weeks. Shit, at least "Shame Us" beat up the time keeper and Jerry Lawyer. I think it's possible that Rey is just keeping the title warm until Punk takes it...hopefully.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 21, 2010)

Swagger had some terrible booking as champion as well. I mean, he'd get pinned clean by Morrison or Kofi (beaten by a fucking Crossbody!), but we're supposed to buy him as the Top Dog of Smackdown?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2010)

like i said b4, fail creative and stupid booking destroyed him.. same with sheamus' first reign, where he won by "accident" according to the announcers() wait...  


i agree with most, that removing his cocky-smile ruined him a bit..

he just needed time to sell


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2010)

batista is taking up MMA


----------



## Grandia (Jun 21, 2010)

Kofi deserves to win MITB, especially after yesterdays ppv


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 21, 2010)

Khris said:


> i saw a glimpse of his face.. though why did he just sit there?


Like I said, it looked like he legit got knocked loopy when Orton got thrown on him, so he was probably trying to get his bearings or have the doctor check on him.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm just wondering what the hell Rey is going to do now that he's won the title. There's no one he could feud with at the moment except for Punk and possibly swagger. Though I don't see swagger getting another title opportunity and as for Punk...

As much as I'd like to see him as champion, another Punk vs Rey match would just be kinda 'eh' I mean, they've been in the same matches for more than a month now. They need to find new shit to do. Push comes to shove WWE could always push Kane on Rey, but with Kane's jobber aura I doubt he'd win the title. It's amazing how one of the most badass and (surprisingly) athletic men in the WWE was reduced to losing to NXT rookies and the like.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 21, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Swagger lacked what it takes to be one of the big dogs in the WWE nowadays. Charisma.
> 
> You can be the best wrestler in the world, but if you don't have the charisma you're not going anywhere which is pretty stupid if you ask me.


If you don't have charisma, you won't get over. And if you can't get over, then what's the point of giving you a push in the first place? Being the "best wrestler in the world" means dick if the fans who should be paying to see you sit on their hands during your matches and don't give a shit. There's a reason why guys like Shelton Benjamin never make it in this business despite being "OMIGAWD!" great athletes.

As for Swagger, he has charisma, but it hasn't been developed and he's been booked like shit. The conceited super-jock heel is a fine character for him, but he needs to talk to Mike Rotunda about how to better project a character like that to the audience and the writers need to stop booking him to look like garbage.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 21, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> If you don't have charisma, you won't get over. And if you can't get over, then what's the point of giving you a push in the first place? Being the "best wrestler in the world" means dick if the fans who should be paying to see you sit on their hands during your matches and don't give a shit. There's a reason why guys like Shelton Benjamin never make it in this business despite being "OMIGAWD!" great athletes.
> 
> As for Swagger, he has charisma, but it hasn't been developed and he's been booked like shit. The conceited super-jock heel is a fine character for him, but he needs to talk to Mike Rotunda about how to better project a character like that to the audience and the writers need to stop booking him to look like garbage.



Benjamin had Charisma to be honest. They just ruined his character when they made him dye his hair gold and go with the whole 'gold standard' thing. He was just fine before that. I still remember his matches with HHH and found those to be very entertaining, despite him not even having allot of mic skills back then. It's sad really. When he finally does refine his mic skills WWE tosses him aside like a rag doll.

As for Swagger, I didn't like his 'mister serious' act. For one it made me think he was trying to rip off Jericho's act (Except without calling people gelatinous tapeworms and such) and secondly, I missed his old gimmick. I think he could be a decent face (But that's just my opinion) since obviously the heel thing doesn't seem to be working for him anymore. And rather than hating swagger the fans see it fit to make fun of him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2010)

i also blame swagger's misfortune on the draft.. you can't push a guy without fighting top stars.. kofi's push worked cuz he was feuding with orton; a top star..


----------



## Darc (Jun 21, 2010)

Read the last few pages of this thread, gotta say you guys have some real good insight on the WWE.

I don't like Rey as champ, he's boring as hell to me when he's not doing high flying wrestling. Sheamus is awesome, wanted Orton to win but he'll do, hopefully HHH doesn't come back and get the title just yet, I want Orton to win.

Eve is sexy, fuck her skills.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7htMy746D4g&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 21, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> *Benjamin had Charisma to be honest.* They just ruined his character when they made him dye his hair gold and go with the whole 'gold standard' thing. He was just fine before that. I still remember his matches with HHH and found those to be very entertaining, despite him not even having allot of mic skills back then. It's sad really. When he finally does refine his mic skills WWE tosses him aside like a rag doll.


No, just no. Benjamin is what the Godfather used to be before they turned him into a pimp and guys like Foley were saying that he was like a "black hole of charisma". At the end of the day, the guy wasn't a good pro wrestler, plain and simple.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 21, 2010)

I dunno, I don't think Shelton had any less Charisma than say, Swagger's current gimmick, or Drew McIntyre, and he could certainly work a mic better than Jeff Hardy. I think Shelton could have been a solid upper midcarder, at the very least.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 21, 2010)

*Former WWE Champion Batista announced that he's going to fight for Strikeforce. The TMZ cameras caught up with Batista over the weekend and he said he is finished with WWE, and intends to fight for the MMA promotion. "I'm done with WWE," he said. 

When asked if he will be fighting for UFC, Batista responded, "Strikeforce." When asked who he will fight, Batista said, "I know, but I'm not telling you."*

Okay, so how long do you think it'll be before we see Big Dave banging out with Lashley in the cage?

Edit: Imagine if Batista was the one to beat Fedor. The internetz wood fukin explode! I can just imagine how the fanboys over at Sherdog would react.

Oh, and Batista's gonna get his ass handed to him, no matter who he fights.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2010)

Darc said:


> Read the last few pages of this thread, gotta say you guys have some real good insight on the WWE.
> 
> I don't like Rey as champ, he's boring as hell to me when he's not doing high flying wrestling. Sheamus is awesome, wanted Orton to win but he'll do, hopefully HHH doesn't come back and get the title just yet, I want Orton to win.
> 
> *Eve is sexy*, fuck her skills.



she just has big tanned thighs.. and her face is puke-worthy..

alicia fox is way hotter 

EDIT:


i don't follow MMA, but tista trollin would be nice


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 21, 2010)

Watchman said:


> I dunno, I don't think Shelton had any less Charisma than say, Swagger's current gimmick, or Drew McIntyre, and he could certainly work a mic better than Jeff Hardy. I think Shelton could have been a solid upper midcarder, at the very least.


Eh, Swagger's current gimmick has more, but how he's treated really hurts it. Constantly getting mocked for his lisp and while I'm not saying they should out-right fear him, having guys like Kofi, Rey, Christian, MVP, and Bourne not try and put over how dangerous he really could be just makes him look incredibly weak and that's the type of stuff that most guys are hardly able to overcome.

Drew actually showed me something last night, to be perfectly fair. What he really needs to do is to stop sounding like a broken record on the mic.

As for Jeff, he had a connection to the crowds that Shelton never had, which might negate him being worse on the mic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Eh, Swagger's current gimmick has more, but how he's treated really hurts it. Constantly getting mocked for his lisp and while I'm not saying they should out-right fear him, having guys like Kofi, Rey, Christian, MVP, and Bourne not try and put over how dangerous he really could be just makes him look incredibly weak and that's the type of stuff that most guys are hardly able to overcome.


i say give him a finisher submission, something that looks like it really hurts..


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 21, 2010)

I was wondering..

Did Shad get released already? JTG has been appearing from time to time, but I've yet to see Shad. Speaking of JTG.. Damn I'd hate to be Chavo right now. He could easily be a great midcarder and yet he's forced to job to everyone he fights. His match with JTG was just painful to watch if you've seen Chavo perform before he became mister jobber.

-Random video-

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOFJcPlV4oA[/YOUTUBE]

Cody is one with the tri-force.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 21, 2010)

Shad's been sent down to FCW from what I've read.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 21, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Shad's been sent down to FCW from what I've read.



Can't say I'm surprised. I am surprised they kept JTG though. I would have expected them to send him to FCW too. He does much better in tag team matches than singles matches.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 21, 2010)

Getting sent back to developmental is always the first step...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 21, 2010)

They want to repackage him into a monster heel. Considering Ezekiel Jackson has proved to be a poor gamble.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 21, 2010)

But they have Eli "I can't wrestle worth a damn but I'm 7'3, damn it!" Cottonwood for that!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 21, 2010)

No. Cottonwood is the Diesel to the never ending Morrison is the new HBK agenda.


----------



## SilverCross (Jun 21, 2010)

iv been feeling bad for chavo for awhile...anyone who saw him in the past knows he can wrestle...i prefer to just think back to his WCW times.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2010)

Chavo should be Kerwin White again.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 21, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Can't say I'm surprised. I am surprised they kept JTG though. I would have expected them to send him to FCW too. He does much better in tag team matches than singles matches.


Eh, JTG's a pretty good midcard face. He's always been much better than Shad.


----------



## Darc (Jun 21, 2010)

Sheamus the best troll, he had me going 

Also, what's FCW?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 21, 2010)

Florida Championship Wrestling. It's the new farm for the WWE.


----------



## SilverCross (Jun 21, 2010)

watching Primo in the ring tonight, he kinda reminded me of eddie
(this statement is ignoring his lack of a personality, and only referring to how he acts/was acting in ring)


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 21, 2010)

Darc said:


> Also, what's FCW?



WWE's developmental camp located in Florida. It was OVW up until a few years ago. Most people go there to learn to wrestle (male models and such) or to learn the WWE style before making the transistion (indy guys). Despite what some people would have you believe, guys like Yoshi Tatsu aren't falling out of the sky into WWE's lap.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 22, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Eh, JTG's a pretty good midcard face. He's always been much better than Shad.



I was just about to say JTG isn't half bad and he's actually getting somewhat of a reaction. Something Shad would never achieve with a generic monster heel gimmick.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 22, 2010)

Though he looks kinda goofy dressing like a gangsta with his hair like it is. He looks like he should have a pimp gimmick.


----------



## Vox (Jun 22, 2010)

JTG should be WWE's Pope.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 22, 2010)

Vox said:


> JTG should be WWE's Pope.



Nah, I dont think so. JTG isn't anywhere near as charismatic as Pope is.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 22, 2010)

Pope is a natural on the mic. Pope has a look.

POPE
IS
PIMPIN!!

I think the WWE should have Justin come out to vuvuzela horns. Imagine the heat he would get.


----------



## Vox (Jun 22, 2010)

All JTG needs to do is cut a few promos without using 'Chea' all the fucking time and he'll be halfway there.

And I dont mean gimmick-wise. Just an awesome, under-utilized wrestler. I like him.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 22, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Pope is a natural on the mic. Pope has a look.
> 
> POPE
> IS
> ...


His promos kinda suck, though. Comes off way too much like another Rock wannabe at certain times. He is a natural on the mic, though.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh man... I've been posting on the Walterfootball.com forums and went into the pro wrestling thread and got into an argument with a guy who was saying Cena sucks as a wrestler. All he kept bringing was what the internet thought of him and now he's all butthurt because I'm not folding like a cheap piece of paper and continue to laugh at him for being such a drone.

Ahhhhhhh... life is good.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 22, 2010)

I thought we as the IWC had agreed to abolish such talk about Cena. Nice to see some sites are still in a time warp.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 22, 2010)

So here are the notes for today.

-Swagger lost the title because he wasn't as over as a heel as they wanted him to be. And Mysterio being unhappy as of late was given the title to keep him happy.

-Martha Hart is suing the wwe because...BRET MENTIONED HIS BROTHER'S NAME! Apparently they had some legal arrangement that the wwe isn't allowed to mention Owen ever. My verdict, have Bret put the bitch in a sharpshooter and tell her to STFU.

-Jericho bashed the Attitude Era.

-Guest hosts will be used less, it seems, every other week.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> I thought we as the IWC had agreed to abolish such talk about Cena. Nice to see some sites are still in a time warp.



seems you missed the "cena sucks" chants these two days 



Jareth Dallis said:


> So here are the notes for today.
> 
> -Swagger lost the title because he wasn't as over as a heel as they wanted him to be. And Mysterio being unhappy as of late was given the title to keep him happy.


will get it back by bragging right 


> -Martha Hart is suing the wwe because...BRET MENTIONED HIS BROTHER'S NAME! Apparently they had some legal arrangement that the wwe isn't allowed to mention Owen ever. My verdict, have *Cena *put the bitch in a *STFU* and tell her *You Can't See Me*.



cena will defy the legal odds


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 22, 2010)

Nah. They want the Straight Edge Savior back as the top dog on Smackdown. *raises hand to the sky*And I love that, since Punk is an epic main event heel.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 22, 2010)

Khris said:


> seems you missed the "cena sucks" chants these two days


Well, the Northeast *is* full of wannabes and pussies, anyways. Why else would they chant for a vegan ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like Danielson?


----------



## SilverCross (Jun 22, 2010)

because hes good?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 22, 2010)

The Anti-Cena movement is far from dead. Saturday night's house show at MSG proved it. Philly, NYC, and Chicago is pretty much Smark territory.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 22, 2010)

"attitude era was more childish than the current family friendly era."

Tell that to all the blind attitude era smarks, Jericho. 



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Well, the Northeast *is* full of wannabes and pussies, anyways. Why else would they chant for a vegan ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like Danielson?



Yet you mark for a wanna be marine-poor mans hulk-I'm sorry i can't bullshit any further. I actually enjoy Cena as opposed to Hogans boring ass. I couldn't keep that shit up long enough for a argument. 

But sir, if i see you talking shit about Danielson any further i will have to make you cry.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 22, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> The Anti-Cena movement is far from dead. Saturday night's house show at MSG proved it. Philly, NYC, and Chicago is pretty much Smark territory.



Which is why him ending the streak will be glorious. Not even the smarky "we love heels" crowds will get behind it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 22, 2010)

God I feel sorry for Kaval. Wearing that t-shirt of all things.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 22, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> So here are the notes for today.
> 
> And Mysterio being unhappy as of late was given the title to keep him happy.



Imma detail that a bit more:
Rey wasn't happy with the WWE lately and was given it to like you said make him happy.
Also they handed him the Title cause they wanted him to stick around cause he wanted to go on Vacation after Taker got injured.
Won't take long til the Title is gone from him I believe.

BTW anybody read that PETA are urging Vince to rehire Bryan?

Oh and congrats to Sheamus for being the 100th WWE Champ in History.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah I heard. But why would Bryan want to? He's gonna be facing Shingo at the DGUSA anniversary event.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 23, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> -Jericho bashed the Attitude Era.



All is right in the wrestling world.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 23, 2010)

Jericho thought it was vulgar, trashy, and pathetic. The IWC must looooooove that.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 23, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Jericho thought it was vulgar, trashy, and pathetic. The IWC must looooooove that.



Yet half the segments were still better than the classy stuff we get nowadays. Tells you how unentertaining WWE currently is outside its matches. Still i half agree with Y2J on this one. The other half disagrees and remembers how awesome 2000-mid 2001 was.


----------



## Darc (Jun 23, 2010)

Attitude era was the shit, Jericho is trippin lol.

Also, what's "smarky" ? Does that mean anything. I don't know shit haha


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 23, 2010)

*face palm*Smart abbreviation foe smart mark. We know its fake, but we don't like who they want us to like.

And Attitude Era was a steaming pile of shit, 2 minute matches 15 minute promo. Its the wrestling equivalent of Bleach.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 23, 2010)

I know why Jericho hates the Attitude Era...he spent 99% of it jobbing to HHH. lol


----------



## Grandia (Jun 23, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> His promos kinda suck, though. Comes off way too much like another Rock wannabe at certain times. He is a natural on the mic, though.



any black wrestler who has charisma tries to be the rock am i rite?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 23, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> because hes good?


Man, you sure know how to kill a good joke. 



killedbydoorknob said:


> Yet you mark for a wanna be marine-poor mans hulk-I'm sorry i can't bullshit any further. I actually enjoy Cena as opposed to Hogans boring ass. I couldn't keep that shit up long enough for a argument.
> 
> But sir, if i see you talking shit about Danielson any further i will have to make you cry.


Bring it, rookie. I'll humble ya worst than the Iron Sheik. 



Priestess of Suzaku said:


> BTW anybody read that PETA are urging Vince to rehire Bryan?


That's why I said what I said last post.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 23, 2010)

Grandia said:


> any black wrestler who has charisma tries to be the rock am i rite?


When you're referring to yourself in 3rd person and the cadence of your promos pretty much comes off as Rock-lite, then yeah.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 23, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I know why Jericho hates the Attitude Era...he spent 99% of it jobbing to HHH. lol



*implying the Attitude Era was dead by the time Jericho joined the E....er.....the F*


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 23, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> *implying the Attitude Era was dead by the time Jericho joined the E....er.....the F*



Who's implying that? Sure as hell not me. 

Jericho joins WWF in 1999 at the height of the Attitude Era...proceeds to job to Chyna, has to be apart of an angle where he's supposed to be attracted to Chyna, has Chyna imply he's got a small penis, gets into a feud with Kane over spilled coffee, jobs to HHH ten bajillion times. 

Boy, if I was Chris, I'd love the Attitude era too!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 23, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Who's implying that? Sure as hell not me.
> 
> Jericho joins WWF in 1999 at the height of the Attitude Era...proceeds to job to Chyna, has to be apart of an angle where he's supposed to be attracted to Chyna, has Chyna imply he's got a small penis, gets into a feud with Kane over spilled coffee, jobs to HHH ten bajillion times.
> 
> Boy, if I was Chris, I'd love the Attitude era too!



I meant to say WASN'T. Typo. Attitude Era was on the decline by that point imho.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 23, 2010)

I got a good look at the new ring announcer girl, Jamie Keyes. I guess she was the winner of Kevin Nash's silly valet contest. I see why she won.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2010)

dam wrestling fans are hypocrites.. they complain about the shitty short matches of the attitude era and anyone not affiliated with the IWC complains about the lack of promos 

such honest ppl we are


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 23, 2010)

It's how things work!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> It's how things work!



lol, i know i am the same.. 

anyways, i know someone said it before, but i am all for vuvuzellas in wrestling


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 23, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I know why Jericho hates the Attitude Era...he spent 99% of it jobbing to HHH. lol



That's cold man. reeeeeeeaaal cold.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Who's implying that? Sure as hell not me.
> 
> Jericho joins WWF in 1999 at the height of the Attitude Era...proceeds to job to Chyna, has to be apart of an angle where he's supposed to be attracted to Chyna, has Chyna imply he's got a small penis,* gets into a feud with Kane over spilled coffee*, jobs to HHH ten bajillion times.
> 
> Boy, if I was Chris, I'd love the Attitude era too!



lol            .


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm the one who mentioned the vuvuzela, have it accompany Gabriel and imagine the heat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> I'm the one who mentioned the vuvuzela, have it accompany Gabriel and imagine the heat.



lol.. but the nexus are all srs now.. though it would be kinda awesome  

*wins cheap dirty win*
gabriel: brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 
crowd:


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 23, 2010)

Exactly!

Crowd: NOT THIS SHIT AGAIN!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2010)

or before entering the ring, blowing it close to the audience.. that would be gold


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 23, 2010)

Don't let Jericho's negative views about the Attitude Era fool you. Based on the numerous interview's he made, I'm willing to bet that he will still tell you that Attitude Era>PG Era. Notice how he only focused on the negatives.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 23, 2010)

And if anyone beats him just so the damn noise stops will be loved more than...tacos.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> And if anyone beats him just so the damn noise stops will be loved more than...tacos.



gabriel: you can't hear me, brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
cena: ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  

orton punt, trips smashing it with a sledge hammer,etc.. would a nice


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 23, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I know why Jericho hates the Attitude Era...he spent 99% of it jobbing to HHH. lol



QFT, if he held a whole bunch of gold during the AE he wouldnt be so butthurt.


----------



## Vox (Jun 23, 2010)

Attitude Era blew donkey balls. Good on Jericho. Get it through to these fools.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 23, 2010)

That horn annoys everyone.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 23, 2010)

Just saw new Raw.

Sheamus, you fucking troll. 
NXT still has me marking like a little child, even without Danielson (and LOL at the many audible DANIEL BRYAN chants)
Props to Vince for taking that beating.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Just saw new Raw.
> 
> Sheamus, you fucking troll.
> NXT still has me marking like a little child, even without Danielson (and LOL at the many audible DANIEL BRYAN chants)
> Props to Vince for taking that beating.



always thought skip's closeline was a bit stiff... vince barely took it, i felt that he could've died  

though nexus should come next week with smirks and shit, being too srs is too bad sometimes


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 23, 2010)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> QFT, if he held a whole bunch of gold during the AE he wouldnt be so butthurt.


Uhhh... he actually did hold a lot of gold during Attitude. Multiple-time IC, one-time tag, and European champion.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 23, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Uhhh... he actually did hold a lot of gold during Attitude. Multiple-time IC, one-time tag, and European champion.



Well he also did win the main title only to have it stripped from him and erased from history after the commercials.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 23, 2010)

Which was why I didn't include it. 

I still remember that being one of the loudest pops I'd heard in some time when he pinned Hunter.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 23, 2010)

Two things I never thought would happen.

Me loving Sheamus and me loving Zack Ryder. After these last two weeks I can honestly say I'm loving what these guys have been doing. Zack should be in an intercontinental title hunt. He's got the skills and he has charisma... Though the pants need to go. It's uncomfortable watching him wrestle in those.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 23, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Uhhh... he actually did hold a lot of gold during Attitude. Multiple-time IC, one-time tag, and European champion.



I'm sorry i wasn't specific i meant World Championship not mid card gold, besides his incredibly long reign as Undisputed champion.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 23, 2010)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I'm sorry i wasn't specific i meant World Championship not mid card gold, besides his incredibly long reign as Undisputed champion.



It was still lots of gold so whats it matter? And he was a mid-card at the time anyways. For a mid-carder he had a lot of gold in just one year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Two things I never thought would happen.
> 
> Me loving Sheamus and me loving Zack Ryder. After these last two weeks I can honestly say I'm loving what these guys have been doing. Zack should be in an intercontinental title hunt. He's got the skills and he has charisma... Though the pants need to go. It's uncomfortable watching him wrestle in those.



those pants are awesome  

they're the best thing about him


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 23, 2010)

I still love how last night Cottonwood just took that warriors way to the back of the neck. It was sick.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 23, 2010)

That ex football player dude has some skinny ass legs. I mean he's bigger than me but my legs are bigger than his. Does he do leg exercises at all?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 23, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Which was why I didn't include it.
> 
> I still remember that being one of the loudest pops I'd heard in some time when he pinned Hunter.



Yeah, I remember that. I literally marked out when it happened.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnylehdzeIA[/YOUTUBE]

During this time, Jericho was more over with the fans then he's ever been. He was "The Man" during those days. Hell, he still is.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 23, 2010)

So WWE is planning on doing the same thing to Kava that they did to Danielson? Seems to me they're going to make him lose every match and are trying their best to turn him into a joke. I had this feeling ever since I found out who his pro is... or pros I should say.

Let's just hope this time the one with talent actually *wins*. I'm rooting for Kaval, McGillicutty and Riley.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 23, 2010)

Are you saying Wade doesn't have talent? He's basically the picture perfect WWE superstar. Well that was Ted Jr. to Steph, but he actually has charisma. Or maybe just confidence on the mic.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 23, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Are you saying Wade doesn't have talent? He's basically the picture perfect WWE superstar. Well that was Ted Jr. to Steph, but he actually has charisma. Or maybe just confidence on the mic.



Oh no, not at all. Wade's an excellent Wrestler. He just wasn't my first pick, that's all. I'm glad they chose him over Angel and Otunga though.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 23, 2010)

Cmon! You know unless its Rey no way are they gonna just let a cruiserweight beat a big man like Eli. Though Eli needs to just get a hair cut, long hair isn't his friend.


----------



## Vox (Jun 24, 2010)

Wade Barret was the best overall performer in season 1 NXT so the best did win. Shush smark.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 24, 2010)

So turns out Marth Hart is suing the WWE for mentioning Owen in the Hart and Soul DVD. She is aware that a documentary has to mention that he IS a member of the family right?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 24, 2010)

Well Dos Caras is fucked. He's debuting without the mask. The man is kinda cross eyed, keep the mask on him.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 24, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> So turns out Marth Hart is suing the WWE for mentioning Owen in the Hart and Soul DVD. She is aware that a documentary has to mention that he IS a member of the family right?



The Hart family has to be some of the most bitter, grudge holding people I've ever seen.


----------



## Darc (Jun 24, 2010)

Is that the real reason Brett had to leave? cause that lady is suing them over saying Owens name?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 24, 2010)

Darc said:


> Is that the real reason Brett had to leave? cause that lady is suing them over saying Owens name?


Nah, Bret's getting married again, so that's why they supposedly wrote him out.



> The Hart family has to be some of the most bitter, grudge holding people I've ever seen.


What's funny is that now even the other Harts are all like "She should just shut the fuck up about the whole damn thing."


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 24, 2010)

It isn't even like its violation of the arrangement. They aren't using his name negatively. And to be honest it seems more like an I need money stunt.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 24, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> It isn't even like its violation of the arrangement. They aren't using his name negatively. *And to be honest it seems more like an I need money stunt.*



I wouldn't be suprised if this was her reason for suing. I read Bret' book, and this sounds like something one of his relatives would do.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 24, 2010)

It's just a cunt move. So because of the way he died, the fans have to suffer and act like he never existed?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 24, 2010)

I thought that much was obvious.


----------



## SilverCross (Jun 24, 2010)

I still say, at the very least, an honorary position in the hall of fame wouldnt be a bad idea.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 24, 2010)

Bret can be a bitter fuckhead sometimes but Owens widow definitely takes the cake.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> What's funny is that now even the other Harts are all like "She should just shut the fuck up about the whole damn thing."



Ha, that's fucking funny. And even with everyone not agreeing with her she still won't fuck off. Amazing.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 24, 2010)

I know Velvet and Angelina are talented wrestlers, for women that is. But I stare at their breasts more than anything. I'm hoping for a wardrobe malfunction. Their breasts are literally this close to falling out.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 24, 2010)

Martha is pretty much estranged from the rest of the Hart family and has her $20 million settlement from Vince to comfort her. 

Seriously though, if a company was the cause for my spouse falling 200 feet to their death, I'd be bitter too. Real talk.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 25, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Martha is pretty much estranged from the rest of the Hart family and has her $20 million settlement from Vince to comfort her.
> 
> Seriously though, if a company was the cause for my spouse falling 200 feet to their death, I'd be bitter too. Real talk.



I think the people who were in charge of the arena itself, are more responsible for Owen's death. It was there job to make sure nothing was tecniclly wrong with the wires and shit. Sure, Vince might have pressured Owen to do it, but ultimately, I think the people in charge of the arena are the ones to blame. I wonder if Vince ever felt guilty for wanting Owen to do it? Cause lord knows he took alot of shit for continuing that show!


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> I know *Velvet* and Angelina are *talented wrestlers*, for women that is. But I stare at their breasts more than anything. I'm hoping for a wardrobe malfunction. Their breasts are literally this close to falling out.



lol what                    .


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 25, 2010)

To be fair, Angelina sucks now, too. Who the hell is supposed to be the face in that mess, anyway? Thought it was Angelina til she started trying to cripple all of them(and started getting loudly booed after DDTing Velvet).


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 25, 2010)

The face is obvious.

Hamada.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 25, 2010)

Velvet has talent when you compare to what the wwe has.

Yeah but I'm not paying attention to that. I'm distracted staring at the breasts, cause dammit we don't see much in the way of puppies with divas.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 25, 2010)

Velvet probably won't even be the 5th best woman wrestler on the WWE roster.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 25, 2010)

That depends on your definition of best. She certainly has more personality than some of the divas we have seen. That's all I'm sayin.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 25, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Velvet probably won't even be the 5th best woman wrestler on the WWE roster.



McCool, Layla, Beth, Nattie...Gail(honestly, she's been terrible)? Help me out here.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 25, 2010)

I've been liking how Alicia has gotten better over the past few months, though someone needs to tell her that landing on her own head is a bad thing.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 25, 2010)

hay gaiz whats goin on in this-

*sees thread discussing female wrestling.............see them argue about who are GOOD female wrestlers.......................leaves*


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 25, 2010)

Oy! It wasn't meant to go this way, I was just talking about Angelina's nice titties! It just turned into a female wrestling discussion.

Alicia deserves the divas title more than Eve at the moment. Eve, she lacks...personality. And Alicia she deserves the title just based on shaking her hips like that. Though the current divas may need to step it up more, considering word is the WWE is signing more women from the indies.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 25, 2010)

I know everyones first choice is Awesome Kong, but am I the only one that wants to see Alissa Flash in the WWE?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 25, 2010)

No. I want to see her in the WWE. She was terribly misused in TNA.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 25, 2010)

She still isn't very impressive though.

Honestly, the Divas division has become god awful.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 25, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> She still isn't very impressive though.
> 
> Honestly, the Divas division has *become *god awful.



You mean it wasn't always shitty and unwatchable and only used as bathroom break?!

whatthefuckamireading.jpg


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 25, 2010)

From the front page of Wrestleview.



> - Gregory Helms' 90-day WWE no compete expired recently and he is expected to start up with TNA soon due to the Carolina connection with Jeff Hardy and Shannon Moore.



Thoughts?


----------



## Casanova (Jun 25, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> You mean it wasn't always shitty and unwatchable and only used as bathroom break?!
> 
> whatthefuckamireading.jpg



Well the divas division was pretty decent during 1998-2004 ,but now it just awful to the point that even God himself have to give a facepalm.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 25, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Oy! It wasn't meant to go this way, I was just talking about Angelina's nice titties! It just turned into a female wrestling discussion.
> 
> Alicia deserves the divas title more than Eve at the moment. Eve, she lacks...personality. And Alicia she deserves the title just based on shaking her hips like that. Though the current divas may need to step it up more, considering word is the WWE is signing more women from the indies.



Man, I would totally rep you for this awesome post...but that sig...that Avatar...


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 25, 2010)

About the Hurricane....

As long as Helms isn't just coming in for a pay-check, I'm all for this. Bring him in as the 2006 circa heel, put him with the X-Division guys and we're off and running. He's just the type of guy the TNA mid-card needs right now, presuming he isn't influenced by the likes of Jeff Hardy and turns into a lazy Muppet. I'd like to think he's too smart for that, though.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 25, 2010)

Whatcha got against Punk? His trolling of fans is epic. First he trolled the Jeff Hardy fans, in a moment we still respect him for! Then he debuts a mask and trolls the Mysterio fans!


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh, no, not Punk. I just have beef with Straight Edge after 4 of them almost jumped me and a friend near a Borders.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 25, 2010)

Ah. Well I only do the Punk sets for a while until I get bored and change to somethin else.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 25, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Oh, no, not Punk. I just have beef with Straight Edge after 4 of them almost jumped me and a friend near a Borders.



They must've been some of those hardcore Straight Edge guys, that beat people up who aren't straight edge. There's a whole gang of them in boston, and they're very "hardcore", as some people would put. Were you drinking? Do you live near the Boston area?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 25, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Ah. Well I only do the Punk sets for a while until I get bored and change to somethin else.



NaruKari moments will happen someday, my friend. 

And I just find it funny that Jeff Hardy can find work for all 9000 of his friends in TNA. Not only that, but get them roles that don't involve jobbing. Helms was entertaining at one point, but these days I find him to be pretty meh. That "HELMS" tattoo on his back and looking like a bum don't help either. Maybe a change of scenery will reenergize him.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 25, 2010)

^^^^^

Summed up my thoughts exactly. I personally loved Hurricane, but once he went straight Gregory Heelz, it got real boring real fast. Unless I'm mistaken, before he was released, he turned back into the Hurricane, didn't he? By then it was clear he was just dying off in the WWE. 

So more power to him. Just hope he doesn't suffer the same fate there.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 25, 2010)

MoonNight said:


> Well the divas division was pretty decent during 1998-2004 ,but now it just awful to the point that even God himself have to give a facepalm.


No, it was pretty damn bad back then, too.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 25, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> About the Hurricane....
> 
> As long as Helms isn't just coming in for a pay-check, I'm all for this. Bring him in as the 2006 circa heel, put him with the X-Division guys and we're off and running.



He's bringing nothing new to the table though. Helms was a great character in 2002-03, but that's mostly because the Rock was able to get popcorn farts over...

On the Diva's side. People like to romanticize the division because of Lita and Trish. Trish had some good matches with Molly and her heel run was amazing like Rock's, but it was more for the promos then her matches.

I also don't get the appeal of Eve. I've read on forums people say she's the hottest diva. And no, these are regular wrestling boards... not those psycho WOW types. I mean, I can understand not everyone is into the blondes like Maryse, but really? Really?

And of course the focus is on their funbags... it's the only reason TNA keeps them in the game. If not for TBP, Hogan and co. would've killed the KOs out entirely. Ya know despite being ratings draws for half the price of worthless castoffs.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 25, 2010)

Ever since Helms got that injury and came back with that back tat he's been more "meh" than Chavo.



























































































Ok, _almost _as meh as Chavo. That guys the king of meh


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 25, 2010)

Eve looks like Maria's less hot little sister. The resemblence between the two is frightening...and I didn't even find Maria that hot to begin with.


----------



## Darc (Jun 25, 2010)

Eve the hottest in the game right now to me, I like her tan and thickness but again, that's just me. 

I still don't understand why Jeff Hardy left WWE to go to TNA, what was the point?

btw Chavo was fucking awesome when he was Curen White or w/e it was, he was pretending to be like a white dude, that died fast tho cause Eddie died like a month after he started it


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 25, 2010)

Darc said:


> Eve the hottest in the game right now to me, I like her tan and thickness but again, that's just me.
> 
> I still don't understand why Jeff Hardy left WWE to go to TNA, what was the point?
> 
> btw *Chavo *was *fucking awesome* when he was Curen White or w/e it was, he was pretending to be like a white dude, that died fast tho cause Eddie died like a month after he started it



Stop trolling me son

Chavo has never been good. Not in WCW, not in the Indies, not as Kerwin White, never. He's just a bucket of waste talent and if his last name was Hernandez or some shit he'd be just a minor blip on the radar of rasslin


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 25, 2010)

TNA doesn't care about wellness, in fact backstage with him, RVD and Scott Hall is probably the biggest line of coke you'd ever see.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 25, 2010)

Maria is hot. I'd have sex with her no questions asked. No ruling that out, found some epic win videos,


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 25, 2010)

Link removed

EPIC WIN. WWECW = SHIT AND THIS IS IT ALL IN ONE VIDEO! =D


----------



## SilverCross (Jun 25, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Stop trolling me son
> 
> Chavo has never been good. Not in WCW, not in the Indies, not as Kerwin White, never. He's just a bucket of waste talent and if his last name was Hernandez or some shit he'd be just a minor blip on the radar of rasslin



you obviously didnt watch his matches very closely.

he was good, but as usual, never used very well, WCW used him a bit more then WWE, but still not enough.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 25, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> you obviously didnt watch his matches very closely.
> 
> he was good, but as usual, never used very well, WCW used him a bit more then WWE, but still not enough.



Eddie's dead. Us pretending that his bum nephew has talent isn't gonna make him anymore undead.

Just like Teddy Hart and Owen


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 25, 2010)

Chavo was pretty great as the crazed forced sidekick of his uncle Eddy in WCW.

Pepe ftw.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 25, 2010)

Kerwin White? Rob Conway was the king of the Heat Gimmicks.

Stevie Richards has nothing on him.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 25, 2010)

In defense of the Divas Division of 98-04, it wasn't that they were more talented, but rather had personality. Trish Stratus, when a woman is that hot you don't need to have talent. Lita, maybe not the best talent, but she wasn't out of the same mold, she was edgy and had a bitchy attitude.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 25, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Kerwin White? Rob Conway was the king of the Heat Gimmicks.
> 
> Stevie Richards has nothing on him.



Why can't I find a pic of Rob Conway in gay ass Conman outfit with that faggy hat?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 25, 2010)

The Divas division probably had its best wrestling during the time Jazz and Trish and Molly were kicking each others asses for awhile. Then it got watered down with the Torrie Wilson, Stacy Kiebler and the rest of the no talent squad.

But I agree...all the divas now are devoid of any personality outside of "perky face" or "bitchy heel". Well, there's Beth...but she's too good for them anyway.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 25, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Why can't I find a pic of Rob Conway in gay ass Conman outfit with that faggy hat?



You mean this hat?


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 25, 2010)

I found Lita to be very interesting. She was a hot chick who wasn't afraid to get in a fight.

Trish was just so insanely hot that it took the place of everything else. 

Maryse, Alicia, Jillian, Rosa, they all need to pack it up and go home.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 25, 2010)

I find it funny that Layla claims that her current personality is really hers and that she doesn't watch TNA. Really!? REEEEEEALLY?! I find it hard to believe they have valley girls in England.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 25, 2010)

Layla isn't ripping off the Beautiful People the same way Michelle McCool isn't ripping off AJ Styles.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 25, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> I find it funny that Layla claims that her current personality is really hers and that she doesn't watch TNA. Really!? REEEEEEALLY?! I find it hard to believe they have valley girls in England.



What? She said that? Man, this I have gotta hear! If she really acts the way she does on screen i real life, she must be a serious pain to be around.

And I find it ironic that Michelle used to be a teacher, and yet she acts like one of the female students she probably used to teach.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 25, 2010)

lol...Michelle "acts".

If she was anymore wooden, she'd be Pinocchio.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 25, 2010)

Anyone can see that LayCool is a poor man's replacement for The Beautiful People. TBP aren't about being snotty, they're fuckable and they know it.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 25, 2010)

Layla>>>Every single knockout in TNA. Yeah, I said it...

Edit: Alissa Flash was sexy as hell, btw.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 25, 2010)

Your math is wrong. Everyone knows Daffney is where its at. She might kill you after sex thinking she's a praying mantis, but its worth it.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 25, 2010)

Nah, it's backwards. She bites your head off and then violates your carcuss before consuming the rest of ya. It's not as good as it sounds.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 25, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Nah, it's backwards. She bites your head off and then violates your carcuss before consuming the rest of ya. It's not as good as it sounds.



*Yes it is.*


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 25, 2010)

holy shit, epic new sig mang


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 25, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> *Yes it is.*


It isn't worth it if you can't feel it.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> To be fair, Angelina sucks now, too. Who the hell is supposed to be the face in that mess, anyway? Thought it was Angelina til she started trying to cripple all of them(and started getting loudly booed after DDTing Velvet).



True, i haven't really noticed her since she came back. I loved her back before her whole visa incident.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 25, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You mean this hat?


WHY THE FUCK CAN'T I REP YOU??!?!


Rated R Superstar said:


> Layla>>>Every single knockout in TNA. Yeah, I said it...
> 
> Edit: Alissa Flash was sexy as hell, btw.



I'd snap my dick off in both


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2010)

so is smackdown good tonight fellas? it comes on in an hour for me and i want to know before i waste my time taping a shit episode.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 25, 2010)

pretty good thus far.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 25, 2010)

I liked it. Looks like Cody Rhodes is finally going to do something before he ends up like Chavo and Jimmy Wang Yang.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 25, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> He's bringing nothing new to the table though.



Actually, he is.

Helms actually knows how to have match that involves in-ring psychology, which is few and far between in TNA. Aside from Jeff Jarrett and Desmond Wolfe, he's probably the only guy that isn't a lazy fuck or completely un-focused during his matches.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 25, 2010)

Heard he can't really work for TNA cause of some issue with Velvet or somethin.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2010)

Big Show's leg selling is awesome.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 25, 2010)

Indeed. It's probably easy when you're that big.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 25, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Heard he can't really work for TNA cause of some issue with Velvet or somethin.



What's this?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 25, 2010)

Somethin like a restraining order or something. I'm not 100% sure its a rumor I heard.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Jimmy Wang Yang hinted that he would be returning to TNA so considering Helms and Yang are pretty good friends, I'd imagine that would be enough incentive for him to sign on.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 26, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Somethin like a restraining order or something. I'm not 100% sure its a rumor I heard.



Sounds like BS to me. He and Velvet have been broken up for a long time. You'd think something like that would've been known by now.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm not sure what the word is but there is some kinda wrestler moment in their past.


----------



## SilverCross (Jun 26, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Eddie's dead. Us pretending that his bum nephew has talent isn't gonna make him anymore undead.
> 
> Just like Teddy Hart and Owen



sounds more like you've been sucked into the horrible booking WWE has done with him.

dont mistake bad use, with lack of talent.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 26, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> sounds more like you've been sucked into the horrible booking WWE has done with him.
> 
> dont mistake bad use, with lack of talent.



Haha no. As I've said he's been shit ever since WCW in the Cruiser division. 

People have been overrating him while Eddie was still alive, just because of his last name. The guy's fucking soggy cereal in the ring and nothing with change that. No matter how he's used. 

Also, he's been used pretty decently for a time, namely during Los Guererros where he got air time and worked guy of similar size and was pushed. He was still shitty. 

The E mishandles alot of people, but don't use that as an excuse for a fucker not being good

EDIT: Though Ironically I'd be lying if I said I dont like his Frog Splash


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 26, 2010)

how is he shit in the ring? chavo vs rey is always a treat.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 26, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> how is he shit in the ring? chavo vs rey is always a treat.



Name me one luchadore or cruiser whose had a non entertaining match with Rey.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 26, 2010)

Hornswoggle


----------



## Watchman (Jun 26, 2010)

Chavo Guererro Sr.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 26, 2010)

shit this is actually a fun game


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 26, 2010)

Not to intrude on this fun little game you all have going but I just want to say:

Cody Rhodes stole the show on this week's smackdown. Him berating the audience was a pleasure to watch.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 26, 2010)

I missed this week's smackdown, but imma sure to check You Tube


----------



## Watchman (Jun 26, 2010)

I'll watch Smackdown as soon as DannyPumphm or MrTycoonCashFlow upload it on Youtube, but Cody Rhodes is fucking gold.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 26, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> I missed this week's smackdown, but imma sure to check You Tube



You should. Cody cut a pretty decent promo and the way he insulted the audience was pure gold. Especially that one chick who was screaming at him the whole time. He just turned to her and went:

"I can literally hear you getting fatter!"

The crowd was just in awe by that insult. The ultimate burn.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_t5p8tn1-U&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]

DASHING Cody Rhodes. Looks like he's going to be in money in the bank too. I hope he wins.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 26, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> You should. Cody cut a pretty decent promo and the way he insulted the audience was pure gold. Especially that one chick who was screaming at him the whole time. He just turned to her and went:
> 
> "I can literally hear you getting fatter!"



He literally stole that line from the movie "Tommy Boy".

He get zero points from me for ripping off Chris Farley and David Spade.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 26, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Name me one luchadore or cruiser whose had a non entertaining match with Rey.



but he has good matches with other jobbers and mid-carders too. I understand that he has shit ring psychology, no ring presence and doesn't really stand out at all but to say he's a wet towel or whatever in the ring is taking it a little too far. Chavo can wrestle circles around the majority of the TNA and WWE rosters.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 26, 2010)

They got you there Chaos.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 26, 2010)

I love loopholes







Except for when fuckers use them on me


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 26, 2010)

deal with ese.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 26, 2010)

I remember reading an interview online a few months back where Chavo was telling this guy off for calling him a joke for losing to a midget. His response to the guy was "hey, at least I'm on TV every week! I'm the one getting paid and getting exposure!". So Chavo could give a darn about his career being total shit as long as he gets a paycheck and is on television. I take it he's too lazy to get a regular job but not lazy enough to handle WWE's insane travel and wrestling every single day since its probably all he knows.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 26, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I remember reading an interview online a few months back where Chavo was telling this guy off for calling him a joke for losing to a midget. His response to the guy was "hey, at least I'm on TV every week! I'm the one getting paid and getting exposure!". So Chavo could give a darn about his career being total shit as long as he gets a paycheck and is on television. I take it he's too lazy to get a regular job but not lazy enough to handle WWE's insane travel and wrestling every single day since its probably all he knows.


 
That was on Twitter and he was "drunk". Also claimed to be one of the best wrestlers in the world


----------



## SilverCross (Jun 26, 2010)

that or he just wanted something to respond with.

anyways, im done arguing this, i cant agree with that logic, as i remember way to many fun matches he used to be in.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 26, 2010)

Why does this arguement so far remind me of the arguement about "Using profanity in promos doesn't make up for your lack of promo skills." or "Just because you're a hardcore legend/icon doens't make up for the fact you flat out cannot wrestle."


----------



## Watchman (Jun 26, 2010)

Just got to the Cody Rhodes promo. This man is going to be a Main Eventer, no question about it. Smooth on the mic, very talented in the ring, and he's got a nice little Narcissistic gimmick going on.


----------



## Vox (Jun 26, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Just got to the Cody Rhodes promo. This man is going to be a Main Eventer, no question about it. Smooth on the mic, very talented in the ring, and he's got a nice little Narcissistic gimmick going on.



Too bad they fucked up the momentum he and DiBiase had gathered coming into Wrestlemania. DiBiase kept some but not being in regular matches has hurt him and Cody Rhodes having his time off couldn't have come at a worse time. They could have been the top mid-card heels right now.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 26, 2010)

From what I heard, Dibiase got a concussion from R-Truth slapping him at a PPV (Extreme Rules? Over The Limit? One of those two), and is still healing from that, so they're not putting him in matches for the moment. If that's not the case, then yeah, they've dropped the ball hugely with him.

The whole Legacy storyline heading into Wrestlemania was all kinds of stupid. So we're supposed to root for Orton, who's shown he's a violent, unstable guy who doesn't hesitate to attack his lackeys... because they tried (and failed) to attack him before he snapped on them again? _Really?_


----------



## Vox (Jun 26, 2010)

Yeah, the story was whacked but most are. They should have continued that storyline after Wrestlemania, only between Rhodes and DiBiase. Blaming each other for the loss. Could've gone on till the Draft. That would've kept them in matches which would've kept their momentum moving after splitting up.

Oh well, I'm quite fine with McIntyre and Miz as the top mid-card heels.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 26, 2010)

Does anyone besides me think that Matt Hardy is seriously out of shape? I mean, come on. He seems to lose momentum quickly, and not have so much energy. When e pinned Drew Matt could barely raise his arm in victory.

I think Matt needs some down time to get back into shape.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 26, 2010)

Horny had a match against Rey?

Link plz.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2010)

so they're doing 2 money in the bank matches? 

seems like a waste to me, the whose and when target on the money in the bank winner was always a good enough angle..


----------



## SilverCross (Jun 26, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Does anyone besides me think that Matt Hardy is seriously out of shape? I mean, come on. He seems to lose momentum quickly, and not have so much energy. When e pinned Drew Matt could barely raise his arm in victory.
> 
> I think Matt needs some down time to get back into shape.



didnt see the match, but could he have been selling some type of injury? 

hes not in the shape he used to be in due to an injury that kept him from really working out for a long while.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 26, 2010)

Just found out today that Drew's visa really did expire. What a twist.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 26, 2010)

lolDrew. I never really cared for him anyway.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 26, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Just found out today that Drew's visa really did expire. What a twist.



First Layla steals the Beautiful People's gimmick...now McIntyre's ripping off Angelina Love.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 26, 2010)

Does that mean he's going to come back as a Face and win the Intercontinental Title in a lockbox challenge?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 26, 2010)

M. Night: WHAT A TWEEST!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 26, 2010)

I was catching up on the last couple of Smackdowns and I have to say that Vicki Guerrero was was looking very highly fuckable in that zip-up black dress two weeks ago. I feel weird saying this, but fuck it, I'd tap that and feel no shame at all.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 26, 2010)

Matt Hardy needs to hit the Gym. Either he's out of shape or he's been drinking one too many beers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2010)

OMG.. his visa really did expire? 

hope they use this to their advantage


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 26, 2010)

Khris said:


> OMG.. his visa really did expire?
> 
> hope they use this to their advantage



Yep. He's in Scotland right now. Poor guy. I was surprised they just announced it on the show so casually though.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 26, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I was catching up on the last couple of Smackdowns and I have to say that Vicki Guerrero was was looking very highly fuckable in that zip-up black dress two weeks ago. I feel weird saying this, but fuck it, I'd tap that and feel no shame at all.



Fuckable? VICKIE?!?!? 


This I need to see to believe.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Yep. He's in Scotland right now. Poor guy. I was surprised they just announced it on the show so casually though.



yea.. totally thought it was an angle..


----------



## Sarun (Jun 26, 2010)

Come on Vince, use some influence, dial some numbers and bring him back to US in storyline.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 26, 2010)

Wait. Isn't Drew married to Tiffany though? Doesn't that get him a green card?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Wait. Isn't Drew married to Tiffany though? Doesn't that get him a green card?



only engaged.. i think..

EDIT: yeah... only engaged.. 

he will be back, but hopefully they can use this to their own advantage.. like vince "pulling strings" and shit..


----------



## Vox (Jun 26, 2010)

Vince is too busy getting his ass whooped.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 26, 2010)

Heard they got married though.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 26, 2010)

Didnt he take time off for their honeymoon?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2010)

my sources COULD be wrong.. i still haven't read a report about drew's legit visa expiration yet anyways..


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 27, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I was catching up on the last couple of Smackdowns and I have to say that Vicki Guerrero was was looking very highly fuckable in that zip-up black dress two weeks ago. I feel weird saying this, but fuck it, I'd tap that and feel no shame at all.





you go boi

MILF! MILF! MILF! MILF! MILF! MILF!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 27, 2010)

Khris said:


> but hopefully they can use this to their own advantage



Yeah...leave his worthless ass there.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 27, 2010)

I have concluded the ultimate way the WWE can troll the fans. Have Cena be made to tap out...by John Morrison! And then he continues to cut face promos.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 27, 2010)

I heard that when Drew got "fired" that was just some down time so that he could get married and go on his honeymoon, so yeah, he should have qualified automatically.


----------



## Vox (Jun 27, 2010)

Just watching Smackdown now. So they gave Swagger some submissions, but really. An Ankle Lock? Come on WWE. Honestly.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 27, 2010)

You knew it was gonna happen. Hell he at least does it right? Batista applied it terribly like a year ago.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 27, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I was catching up on the last couple of Smackdowns and I have to say that Vicki Guerrero was was looking very highly fuckable in that zip-up black dress two weeks ago. I feel weird saying this, but fuck it, I'd tap that and feel no shame at all.



Older women magically become hot once they become cougars.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 27, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> You knew it was gonna happen. Hell he at least does it right? Batista applied it terribly like a year ago.



Thank you for reminding me of THAT fucking fail.

Hugging a man's leg like that


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 27, 2010)

You can't unsee that tragedy my friend. And whats more a week later Smith does it correctly. And we're all watching from home saying, "SEE DAVE! THAT IS HOW YOU DO IT! TWIST THE ANKLE DON'T HUMP IT LIKE A DIVA!"


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 27, 2010)

Even if Big Dave did do it right, it still would look weird as hell. Batista just aint a submission kind of guy. He's so big and bulky, and stiff, it just looks dumb as hell when he performs a submission.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2010)

Vox said:


> Just watching Smackdown now. So they gave Swagger some submissions, but really. An Ankle Lock? Come on WWE. Honestly.



i would also prefer if he did something else.. ankle lock currently is a kurt angle move.. they should be a little bit more creative.. maybe recycle torture wrack(spelling?)... 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah...leave his worthless ass there.



leave the top midcarder heel? fuck NO.. thats just like saying fire miz outta da blue.. 

but in all honesty, don't do that angelina shit  



Rated R Superstar said:


> Even if Big Dave did do it right, it still would look weird as hell. Batista just aint a submission kind of guy. He's so big and bulky, and stiff, it just looks dumb as hell when he performs a submission.



you know, a full nelson would work.. and don't mention chris masters.. casuals don't even know if he existed or not. 



btw, whose gonna feud with hardy? smackdown is low on heels.. maybe a christian heel turn?

EDIT: almost forgot.. he can feud with rhodes.. 

rhodes: i am slim and handsome , you are fat and ugly


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 27, 2010)

ankle lock is too technical for batista and just shows off the wrong area of focus, this guy should showcase his strength and ability to apply and execute moves that are greatly associated with it.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 27, 2010)

Batista isn't a submission kinda guy. He's better at just using overpowering moves to win.

Also, I don't think Matt's gonna get another feud after this one for a while. If his thing with Drew ends, that'll be it for hm for a while. 

I'm kinda curious to see where Cody Rhodes is gonna go. His vanity thing might be interesting.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 27, 2010)

Khris said:


> leave the top midcarder heel? fuck NO.. thats just like saying fire miz outta da blue..



Miz is entertaining and can wrestle. 

Drew can...hand Teddy Long letters. 

Drew sucks and I'm glad he's off my tv screen.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 27, 2010)

They seriously dropped the ball on Drew. Instead of lookin like a heel he looks like a bitch.

Drew: TEDDY!
Teddy: *eye roll*I was told I can run this show as I see fit, so gtfo playa.
Drew: *pout*
Vickie: GET OUT!!!

It seems that at a house show fans chanted "THANK YOU VINCE!!!" and threw a bunch of ties.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 27, 2010)

Batista got beaten down by Booker T in flip flops. Not sure how he'll do in MMA. My assumption is that his career will be decent. Best of luck to him.

Interesting that he was approached by TNA. They would have probably dropped the ball on him.



Jareth Dallis said:


> They seriously dropped the ball on Drew. Instead of lookin like a heel he looks like a bitch.



They're beginning to lose faith in him since no matter what, he just isn't getting over.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 27, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> ankle lock is too technical for batista and just shows off the wrong area of focus, this guy should showcase his strength and ability to apply and execute moves that are greatly associated with it.


What's funny is that it's too technical for Kurt, too.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 27, 2010)

Eh? That's a bit far, SR. We know Kurt's a spot monkey, but he can at least make the ankle lock look effective. At least give him that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Miz is entertaining and can wrestle.
> 
> Drew can...hand Teddy Long letters.
> 
> Drew sucks and I'm glad he's off my tv screen.



heels aren't supposed to be entertaining, they're also supposed to be jobbers cheating there way to top(except monster heels) 

drew got a lot of heat in the last few weeks though..


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 27, 2010)

Heels are supposed to get you to *want to pay* to see them get their ass kicked.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Heels are supposed to get you to *want to pay* to see them get their ass kicked.



point.. who wouldn't want to see drew get beat? he's really hated..


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 27, 2010)

Especially from the Internet.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 27, 2010)

drew was over at a house show i recently went to a few weeks back. I think its just Smackdowns shit piped audio that makes drew sound unover.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 28, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> What's funny is that it's too technical for Kurt, too.



Stop trolling

Sure the man might work the same match night in and night out, but dammit, he makes that Ankle Lock work


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 28, 2010)

Kurt's Ankle Lock sucks. It looks really weak, and it's retarded when he stands straight up and does it.

Shamrock and Danielson have way better ankle locks.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 28, 2010)

Way back like in 2001, I used to think Ankle Lock was spelt Angle Lock.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 28, 2010)

You grab the leg lift it up start twisting the ankle pull them to the center of the ring, scissor legs and continue twisting.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 28, 2010)

sarun uchiha said:


> Way back like in 2001, I used to think Ankle Lock was spelt Angle Lock.



It was for a time


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 28, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Eh? That's a bit far, SR. We know Kurt's a spot monkey, but he can at least make the ankle lock look effective. At least give him that.





Chaos Ghost said:


> Stop trolling
> 
> Sure the man might work the same match night in and night out, but dammit, he makes that Ankle Lock work


Hey... it's not *my* fault the dude slaps it on like 50 times a match and does that gay little twist constantly acting like he's torquing it when it just exposes how weak his hold tends to be.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 28, 2010)

the only time kurts torquing looked sick was when he did it to rey way back when and edge back in 02. I swear every time he put Edge into the ankle lock it looked painful for some reason.

Great selling on Edge's part i guess.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 28, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Kurt's Ankle Lock sucks. It looks really weak, and it's retarded when he stands straight up and does it.
> 
> *Shamrock* and Danielson *have way better ankle locks*.



No. Just no. Shamrocks is by far the worst, bro. Never seen Danielson's. But I do know that Kurt's ankle lock put Shamrock's to shame. Shamrock's AKL was bland and boring. Kinda hard to believe that it could make someone tap...


----------



## SilverCross (Jun 28, 2010)

Never was a fan of ankle locks in the first place, they just never felt like a real way to finish a match to me..


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh it's real, it's damn real.

Back in my BYW days... one ankle lock and I tapped like a bitch in record time. So I guess you can add my brother to the list of those better then Kurt.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 28, 2010)

ITT: Ankle Locks


----------



## Grandia (Jun 28, 2010)

sounds like pope is finally back this week.

oh and im actually excited for the MITB PPV since there's 2 of those matches instead of one. Hopefully Drew or Kofi get the SD one


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 28, 2010)

Khris said:


> point.. who wouldn't want to see drew get beat? he's really hated..



I sure as hell wouldn't pay to see Drew. I just want him to go away...which he has. 

Also, by your definition, Khris, Ric Flair was a shitty heel because he was entertaining. Come on now.


----------



## Grandia (Jun 28, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> ITT: Ankle Locks



Ken Shamrock did them best


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 28, 2010)

Batista bearhugging your leg and calling it an ankle lock is still one of the saddest things I've witnessed in a wrestling ring.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 28, 2010)

Forgot about Rock horrifically butchering the Sharpshooter?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 28, 2010)

Everytime the Rock put someone in the Sharpshooter God got so angry with its flaws he killed kittens.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 28, 2010)

People tapped out in the Rock's sharpshooter because they couldn't bear to be apart of such an embarassing display for another second.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 28, 2010)

Rock's sharpshooter fell under "So bad it's Good" for me - how can you _not_ laugh at the "SHITTING OUT A BOWL OF BAD CHILLI" face he makes every time he tries that move?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 28, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> People tapped out in the Rock's sharpshooter because they couldn't bear to be apart of such an embarassing display for another second.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I sure as hell wouldn't pay to see Drew. I just want him to go away...which he has.
> 
> Also, by your definition, Khris, Ric Flair was a shitty heel because he was entertaining. Come on now.



flair wasn't supposed to be entertaining but he was nonetheless.. 

not supposed =/= "not" 

plus flair getting beat is awesome, so you would want to him to be thrown around..


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 28, 2010)

The rock killed what it meant for a sharpshooter to be executed.


----------



## Darc (Jun 28, 2010)

3:50 to 4:30, Batista ankle lock

Time To Say Goodbye

holy shit that was funny


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 28, 2010)

Nexus is here.


----------



## Legend (Jun 28, 2010)

I think Cole is the GM and he is using the email crap as a facade so he wont get bitched at, and this goes towards a heal turn.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm starting to think so too.

Originally, I thought it was the Rock, since he did say that he would be back in the summer. 

But if that was the case, WWE would have made a bigger deal of the unknown identity of the GM.


----------



## Legend (Jun 28, 2010)

Ever Since he was being a ass on NXT i felt a heel push of him coming, but when the rock guest hosts he's gonna usurp cole and go back to picking on him like the old days.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 28, 2010)

Can they book Nexus to do something more than random gang beatings?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 28, 2010)

Legend said:


> I think Cole is the GM and he is using the email crap as a facade so he wont get bitched at, and this goes towards a heal turn.



This makes no sense, since Vince was talking to the GM on the phone last week while Cole was in the arena.


----------



## Legend (Jun 28, 2010)

Your point, Stranger things have happened.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 28, 2010)

But not that strange.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 28, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This makes no sense, since Vince was talking to the GM on the phone last week while Cole was in the arena.


You could say Vince was in on the whole thing and was simply playing along. Or, Cole used a third-party when Vince was talking to him on the phone just to throw him off.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 28, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> You could say Vince was in on the whole thing and was simply playing along. Or, Cole used a third-party when Vince was talking to him on the phone just to throw him off.



Throw him off?

Why would Vince not know who his GM his?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> You could say Vince was in on the whole thing and was simply playing along. Or, Cole used a third-party when Vince was talking to him on the phone just to throw him off.



I dunno... Are they really capable of thinkin' of something that elaborate? 

I do think that the "Anonymous GM" thing will hold a bunch of relevance though. It's a long shot, but my money's on it being Trips. I've pretty much got no clue on who it could be though, really.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 29, 2010)

Anyone notice in the main event of the face team, Morrison was in the match 90% of the time?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2010)

I skipped out on the main event. DBZKai was on . 

Was there an interesting conclusion?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 29, 2010)

Morrison gets beat down most of the match while dishing out right back. Bourne gets tagged, he does some work, Bourne tags Orton, loud pop Orton rko's dibiase. After match, Edge hits Orton from behind, some stuff happens. Morrison and Bourne take someone out of the match. Morrison gets hit from behind. Miz tries to get the briefcase down, Orton dumps him off and takes it down. Annnnnnnnnd the IWC is proclaiming Miz the winner.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 29, 2010)

Morrison did the Nitro Blast. Everything else is irrelevant, I think.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 29, 2010)

DAMMIT I MISSED IT!! I should have paid more attention. The fact he did most of the work in this match has to mean something. Not to knock Miz, but he has to learn how to work at least a 3 star match first. People spend upwards over 50 dollars to see a PPV, thus he needs to be able to give them more than 15 minutes of him punching and kicking someone.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Can they book Nexus to do something more than random gang beatings?



I think they've pushed the angle to the limit, which is why we'll finally see Nexus suffer some consequences next week. 

It'll be interesting to see if we begin to see them split up.


----------



## Legend (Jun 29, 2010)

i missed the nitro blast


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 29, 2010)

I know one thing is for certain. Morrison did that showboating spin HBK used to do. This pleases me. And if you listened he got a bigger pop when he was mentioned than Evan and Truth. No one will get as big a pop as Orton does for some time.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 29, 2010)

i hope the gm is raven.  Yeah, I trip.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah right. They'd water down Raven, until he wouldn't even be Raven anymore.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 29, 2010)

Raven is one of Abyss' "they" anyways.

It seems Wade Barret has visa issues. The lulz are epic.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 29, 2010)

Wade Barrett as well, now?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah.

And...dear dear dear god...McCool and Taker got married.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh god, what? Welp, guess we can look forward to McCool as the semi-permanent Women's Champion for the next decade.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice troll bro.
















...Your not serious right? ..............RIGHT?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm sorry its not a troll. There are wedding photos out there. I saw one. And during the divas match, Striker, rather randomly said "June is a good month for people to get married, and to those getting married congratulations." to which Layla followed "Yeah, congratulations." not precise quotage mind you I wasn't paying that much attention.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 29, 2010)

Never mind, iI just saw a pretty incriminating picture.

Taker really does seem to like'em blonde. If he was dating any of the Divas, Michelle would not have been my first guess.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 29, 2010)

Until the nose decides she is ruining business she gets her way.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 29, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> I know one thing is for certain. Morrison did that showboating spin HBK used to do. This pleases me. And if you listened he got a bigger pop when he was mentioned than Evan and Truth. No one will get as big a pop as Orton does for some time.



Bullshit, Truth is like the most over mid-card face on RAW.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 29, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Never mind, iI just saw a pretty incriminating picture.
> 
> Taker really does seem to like'em blonde. If he was dating any of the Divas, Michelle would not have been my first guess.



The Deadman chose the most lifeless diva of them all.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 29, 2010)

Taker likes pretty faces. Sara... McCool.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 29, 2010)

The main event was going along pretty fine til Morrison and Edge damn near killed the crowd with their segment of the match. Why the hell wasn't Bourne playing face-in-peril when he's much better at it than anyone else on the face side?

Anyways, show was really all over the place. I was literally thinking during the Nexus beatdown "Gabriel, if you fuck this 450 up and hurt the GOAT, I'ma kill your sorry ass...". 

Man, Skip caught me off-guard when he snapped on one of the backstage workers. That was *awesome*.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 29, 2010)

Nexus is apparently the wrestling version of Mr. Burns' all-star baseball team. They're dropping like flies.

Daniel Bryan is Steve Sax(punished for a crime he didn't commit), Wade Barrett is Ozzie Smith(lost in the twilight zone)...

...so who's going to be Ken Griffey Jr and suffer from gigantism?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 29, 2010)

Truth is only over with the kiddies because he says whats up upward 90 times in his entrance. Because when he was announced in MITB it was a pretty weak pop for Truth.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 29, 2010)

People only like Truth, because he interacts with them. It's Road Dogg syndrome. If they can play sing-a-long, they'll like you.


----------



## Darc (Jun 29, 2010)

Taker and McCool? Nice, Taker getting that ass. Pictures of wedding?

Main event was awesome cause we got a break from Cena, not that I mind him but he can fall back sometimes lol. Orton was only in for 5 seconds, an awesome 5 seconds tho.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 29, 2010)

Since when in the fuck did Cena start using net based jokes?  Hearing him say warcraft didn't even seem partially realistic.  Leave it to Miz.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 29, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> People only like Truth, because he interacts with them. It's Road Dogg syndrome. If they can play sing-a-long, they'll like you.



Morrison should take notes.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 29, 2010)

so Morrison should sing in his entrance?


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 29, 2010)

Every little bit helps.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 29, 2010)

GAAAAAAAAAAAASP

THEY
LET
KAVAL
PIN
RILEY!?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 29, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Every little bit helps.



I want him to sing Bohemian Rhapsody while walking down the ramp


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 29, 2010)

Morrison probably can't sing. But if he can. I might dislike him more. He is basically that guy we all knew in school who did everything perfect.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 29, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Morrison probably can't sing. But if he can. I might dislike him more. He is basically that guy we all knew in school who did everything perfect.



he reminds me of the guy who always had girl problems and bad game despite being good looking.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 30, 2010)

AAA on MTV?

God, I miss WSX. The best program we've seen in a damn decade.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 30, 2010)

MTV needs to think this through running it opposite of WWE may be a bad idea. Even if Lucha Libre is much better.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 30, 2010)

Darc said:


> Taker and McCool? Nice, *Taker getting that ass.* Pictures of wedding?
> 
> Main event was awesome cause we got a break from Cena, not that I mind him but he can fall back sometimes lol. Orton was only in for 5 seconds, an awesome 5 seconds tho.



Michelle has literally no ass. Her back goes right into her legs.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 30, 2010)

McCool has about as many curves as a ruler.


----------



## Grandia (Jun 30, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> GAAAAAAAAAAAASP
> 
> THEY
> LET
> ...



thank god


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 30, 2010)

And of course Michael Cole had to be a dick. "That isn't a surprise from the internet fans." no Cole. It isn't a surprise from wrestling fans. Riley can talk, but Kaval entertains.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 30, 2010)

Cole being a dick to internet ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) amuses me.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 30, 2010)

Well you are on a manga and anime forum Shadow so what's that make you?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 30, 2010)

Betta than you.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 30, 2010)

No it just means you are hypocrite.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 30, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> No it just means you are hypocrite.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2010)

Darc said:


> Taker and McCool? Nice, Taker getting that ass. Pictures of wedding?



*Spoiler*: __ 










Jareth Dallis said:


> Raven is one of Abyss' "they" anyways.
> 
> It seems Wade Barret has visa issues. The lulz are epic.



Sheamus might be next. He got his visa the same time as Barrett.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 30, 2010)

It would be hilarious if the Dubya-Dubya-E Champyun had visa problems.

It would also be horrific, since Sheamus is fucking amazing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 30, 2010)

Sheamus would be a better leader of Nexus than Barrett, I would say. He's improved a lot.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 30, 2010)

It shocks me Gabriel hasn't been deported yet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 30, 2010)

Raiden said:


> *Spoiler*: __



torri is still fuckable i see 


good raw, kinda buried steamboat though


----------



## Watchman (Jun 30, 2010)

Eh, I thought the whole Legends vs. Nexus thing was handled poorly on all sides. It made Nexus look weak because they had to take out a bunch of 50 y/o+ men by ganging up on them one by one, and it didn't make the Legends look as good as it should have because they weren't hitting any signature moves (good grief, if you're going to put the Legends in a spot like that, have AA show Otunga how you do a goddamn Spinebuster at least! )

The loss of both Bryan _and_ Barrett's really hurting this group, though I hope they use the loss of the biggest stars to showcase Tarver at the very least (absolute best in the group on the mic, bar none)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 30, 2010)

i felt the segment dragged really.. almost fell asleep.. 

arn anderson still looks gar though


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 30, 2010)

Otunga is not ready for prime time, not until the man can do a Spinebuster without botching it. Batista the patron saint of botches couldn't botch it.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 30, 2010)

Khris said:


> i felt the segment dragged really.. almost fell asleep..
> 
> arn anderson still looks gar though



Yeah, it did drag a bit. Again, I think it could easily have been solved by not having Nexus pussyfoot outside the ring and pick the veterans off one at a time. If they'd just rushed the ring, had a brawl where the veterans got some spots off before eventually being beaten, they could have done the whole scene in half the time with a lot more impact IMO.



Jareth Dallis said:


> Otunga is not ready for prime time, not until the man can do a Spinebuster without botching it. Batista the patron saint of botches couldn't botch it.



Agreed. I'm actually someone who gives Otunga the benefit of the doubt - he can certainly improve, just as The Miz or Rocky Maivia did, but right now, he doesn't deserve to be on WWE television.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 30, 2010)

Those NXT rankings last night was awful.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 30, 2010)

When Nexus showed up I rolled my eyes. Cause it was another gang beating.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 30, 2010)

just saw NXT.. they should end this ASAP really.. 

kaval's WOTW is sick yo


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 30, 2010)

Its gonna be short. Lets just hope the other contests are gone we dont need to see Cottonwood talking about toothpaste.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2010)

Khris said:


> just saw NXT.. they should end this ASAP really..



They're planning another season. Crazy that they're doing the same thing all over again.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 30, 2010)

Just watched NXT. Eli Cottonwood needs to GTFO. He's big, but that's his only defining asset at all. Aside from his size he's terrible in every way. Aside from him and Lucky Cannon, I actually like *every* wrestler this time around. Even Titus O'Neill grew on me this episode.

Riley's been disappointing so far, but Michael McGillicutty has been _far_ better than I'd been led to believe, Kaval is one of the most entertaining wrestlers to watch in the whole business (and honestly, who else can get the pop he gets for a single generic stiff kick?), Harris is amazingly quick for his size and Watson is just hilarious.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 30, 2010)

the keg running thing was shittier this time around too. I was expecting them to be a little different each time with the same stuff but its the same shit with almost the same results. blah. 

I also wish that black dude with the weird dance moves and pink glasses would get ran over by a cement truck. 

Oh and the fat heel guy with average in ring skills who almost beat MVP last night feels like the NXT version of Roy Nelson.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 30, 2010)

The Net is in agreement on Percy. Win.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 30, 2010)

Alex Riley has been overhyped by the IWC. Because the IWC has the impression wrestling matches are won via debate.

I actually find myself liking Lucky Cannon for some reason. I dunno why since I tend to think hes a generic ambercrombie and fitch guy that the wwe likes to sign. And you know how the WWE is, big and talentless, that means you got a safe job.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 30, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> No it just means you are hypocrite.


Nah, I'm not the type of douchebag who'll sit in the crowd and chant stupid shit like "You can't wrestle!" or "This is awesome!", therefore, I'm betta than they are. Not my fault you're a sorry ass drone.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 30, 2010)

Not my fault your eye sight has gone old man. If you wore your glasses more you could see Danielson and Kaval aren't as bad as you think they are. Sure they're indy guys but they at least work a match that entertains.

Also I wouldn't chant you can't wrestle unless divas are wrestling and I wouldn't do a this is awesome chant.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 30, 2010)

I never said Danielson and Low-Ki sucked.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 30, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Its gonna be short. Lets just hope the other contests are gone we dont need to see Cottonwood talking about toothpaste.



didnt know it was that bad 

havent seen an ep yet so I didnt know


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 30, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I never said Danielson and Low-Ki sucked.



Well kinda hard to tell when you referred to Danielson as an indy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who couldn't cut it.



Michael Lucky said:


> didnt know it was that bad
> 
> havent seen an ep yet so I didnt know



Yeah they had the talk the talk contest last season and it was set so Barret would win. He was given good topics and and the rest were given stuff like, flowers, toothpaste, and other stupid topics to talk about.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 30, 2010)

wow, talk about blatant 

nxt sounds like a pile of shit


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 30, 2010)

It is. I really should watch Jericho's game show instead.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> wow, talk about blatant
> 
> nxt sounds like a pile of shit



*nods*

There's just nothing else to watch on Tuesday.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 30, 2010)

For a while it was fun because Punk was all rolling eyes and playing with his gum while Young wrestled.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 1, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Well kinda hard to tell when you referred to Danielson as an indy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who couldn't cut it.


He got fired, so no, he couldn't cut it. Poor lil' indy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 1, 2010)

I dunno. He seems to be doing well since he took like 30 seconds to be signed to DGUSA and EVOLVE. And we all know Gabe Sapolsky is one of the best promoters these days.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 1, 2010)

I love this. Vince has banned the backhand chop from WWE television, because of its connection to Ric Flair.

He might as well banned the figure 4 submission as well. 

Hell just get rid of the ring altogether.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 1, 2010)

You gotta be kidding me. Is Vince that arrogant?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 1, 2010)

Ha. Vince is awesome.

And Danielson is probably one of the few ROH type guys that doesn't suck.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 1, 2010)

Well Danielson is a submission guy he's aint one of those jump off the ropes types.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 1, 2010)

Exactly. And I think that's why he has the potential to be very successful in the WWE... Because he fills a gaping hole in the WWE roster that's needed filling since 2007 and that's a primarily mat-based guy. So yeah... Him and Jack Swagger are really the only guys since Angle or Benoit that have main-event potential that could fill that gap. Swaggers already been put in that position and I can't help but think Bryan will get that spot eventually, presuming he comes back (which would be a mistake of colossal proportions if he didn't).

Also, am I the only one that wants to see Bryan Danielson and Jack Swagger have a feud? I'd love to see them go at it at WrestleMania in Atlanta next year. I.e. The Two out of Three falls match between Chris Benoit and Kurt Angle at WrestleMania X7.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 1, 2010)

Shit, I just read that Punk is out for about 3 to 6 weeks, because of a injured arm. Now SD is definitly gonna be unwatchable, for me atleast. But I wasn't suprised when I heard that Punk got injured. This is what happens when you carry a show by yourself for so long...


----------



## Watchman (Jul 1, 2010)

Fantastic. So Smackdown's without its top Face _and_ top Heel. 

Well, I suppose Punk can still do promos, and just play the cowardly heel that avoids matches.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 1, 2010)

Yep. Can't blame anyone by Vince for taking all the other top talent from the show.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2010)

The Juice Man said:


> I love this. Vince has banned the backhand chop from WWE television, because of its connection to Ric Flair.
> 
> He might as well banned the figure 4 submission as well.
> 
> Hell just get rid of the ring altogether.



REALLY? sounds like vince has a mission of sucking E more and more.. whats next; a leg drop? oh wait haven't seen those in a while 

from the dragon himself:-

"
Since this statement was released I’ve been bombarded with messages asking me if it’s real, and by now I’m sure that most people know that it is.

WWE is very serious about adhering to their PG guidelines, and apparently my actions during the NXT attack on John Cena, namely choking announcer Justin Roberts with his tie and spitting in Cena’s face, crossed the boundaries of what is considered “PG.” Perhaps the choking was too violent or perhaps the spit was too demeaning. I apologized for both immediately following the incident; but I would be a hypocrite if I apologized for putting everything I have into the attack. I would much rather have gone too far than to come up too short.

As with anyone who gets fired from their job, especially when they feel its unjust, I am angry. Very angry. But I can’t fault WWE for how they handled my release. My contract contained a 90 day no-compete clause in the event I was let go, yet the WWE has graciously allowed me start wrestling again on any show that’s not taped for television or pay per view.

So with the negatives there also come positives. Before I got signed by WWE last October, I worked hard to bring new fans to independent wrestling. But with most of us having little national exposure the only thing we could do was wrestle our hearts out and hope for word of mouth. Now that I’ve appeared on WWE television in front of millions of new fans, things are different. My goal is to garner as much interest in independent wrestling over the next 90 days as I possibly can. I hope that some of the people who enjoyed watching me wrestle on TV will give independent companies such as Evolve, Dragon Gate USA and Ring of Honor a chance. I think most of you would enjoy the intimacy between the fans and the wrestlers and the intensity of the action; if you ask the fans who went to the Chikara or AIW shows I was on this weekend, I’m sure 99% of them had a great time. So if you’ve never been to an independent show, go ahead and dip your toes in... you might find that the water is pretty nice.

As far as what happens after 90 days, nobody knows. I’ve “heard” that TNA is interested. There are petitions going around to get me back into WWE and the last several weeks there have been fans chanting my names at their shows. People have even brought signs showing their support. And though most of the signs get taken away and though WWE may not be listening to your chants or petitions, I truly appreciate all the support over the last several weeks. It is both overwhelming and heartwarming. But regardless of what offers come in, I am in no rush to make any rash decisions. I enjoy my freedom as much as I enjoyed the benefits offered by being in WWE. My future, as usual, is uncertain. But I am enjoying my return to the independents. I’m hoping to see some of you there. "


----------



## Vox (Jul 1, 2010)

Danielson never had Main Event potential. Not in the WWE at least. A top mid-card, sure, but Danielson *is *too small. I dont see how anyone else can overlook that, no matter how talented he is. Sorry Kaval...

And with Punk out, we get more Swagger making fools suffer. I'm cool with that.


----------



## Watchman (Jul 1, 2010)

Did you miss the part where Cena's singlehandedly responsible for Evan Bourne's push, and called for it to happen simply to get the audience used to smaller guys in the Main Event?

It *will* happen, Vox.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 1, 2010)

Rey Mysterio says hi. 

Whether you like it or not, they will main event. Danielson is a submission expert, don't matter how big you are you get into an arm bar and they wrench it with enough torque you aren't so big.


----------



## Watchman (Jul 1, 2010)

Speaking of small submission wrestlers, did anyone else bust a gut laughing at how they blatantly showed Benoit in that "Edge is uber 1337 at Money-In-The-Bank" promo? Like, when Edge was going up the ramp with the suitcase in hand, they *clearly* had Benoit on the Titantron. They just showed him _live. On Raw._

(They took it out for the replay on NXT, though. )


----------



## Vox (Jul 1, 2010)

Only Evan Bourne will not be a Main Event star. And Rey is still much stockier than Danielson. He didn't become a Main Event star until that happened. I mean, Danielson still looked small when he was wrestling Jericho. Rey, not so much.

EDIT: Theres no hate. I have no doubt that he can wrestle an entertaining match but people going on and on and on that the WWE made an absolutely huge mistake by firing him go is a little over-exaggerated as he'd be a mid-card talent at best. And we have enough of that in the E.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 1, 2010)

yeah its gonna be mid-card imo too


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2010)

isn't punk the same size or even slightly smaller? 

i think he could've been able easily.. kaval will mainevent aswell, i am sure of it..


----------



## Watchman (Jul 1, 2010)

Vox said:


> *Only Evan Bourne will not be a Main Event star*. And Rey is still much stockier than Danielson. He didn't become a Main Event star until that happened. I mean, Danielson still looked small when he was wrestling Jericho. Rey, not so much.
> 
> EDIT: Theres no hate. I have no doubt that he can wrestle an entertaining match but people going on and on and on that the WWE made an absolutely huge mistake by firing him go is a little over-exaggerated as he'd be a mid-card talent at best. And we have enough of that in the E.



People said the same thing about Punk a few years ago, and Mysterio before him. In Evan Bourne's case, it's even more obvious than Kaval and Bryan - Mysterio's not lasting much longer, and Evan Bourne is _the_ new Plucky Aerial Cruiserweight to take Mysterio's spot when he's gone.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 1, 2010)

Kaval has an arsenal that people love. Stiff Kicks, and a move they had to teach people in FCW how to sell.


----------



## Watchman (Jul 1, 2010)

Kaval gets a pop for _every_ kick he does.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 1, 2010)

I can see Kaval getting to the top before David "Future Endeavored" Otunga. All it takes is Otunga botching a spinebuster on Orton and hes gone.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 1, 2010)

Vox said:


> Danielson never had Main Event potential. Not in the WWE at least. A top mid-card, sure, but Danielson *is *too small. I dont see how anyone else can overlook that, no matter how talented he is. Sorry Kaval...
> 
> And with Punk out, we get more Swagger making fools suffer. I'm cool with that.



Nah, man. Danielson _will _be a main eventer. There's no doubt about it. He's literally the hottest topic in the business right now. And u cant compare him to Bourne, since he's much better all around. He can wrestle, and most importantly(in the E's perspective), he can cut promos. I gurantee you, that when Danielson comes back, he'll be in the main event scene somehow. 

I aint sayin he'll be wrestling Cena when he comes back. But he will be a big part of the show when he returns. Mark my words.


----------



## Watchman (Jul 1, 2010)

I doubt he'll _immediately_ be put into the main event scene, or given a Lesnar/Sheamus type push but it is inevitable.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2010)

steamboat hospitalized


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 1, 2010)

Danielson has supplanted Flair as god.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 1, 2010)

Khris said:


> steamboat hospitalized



FUCK YOU JUSTIN GABRIEL


----------



## Watchman (Jul 1, 2010)

Khris said:


> steamboat hospitalized





Justin Gabriel to be the third Nexus member to get taken off TV? 



Jareth Dallis said:


> Danielson has supplanted Flair as god.



When was the last time someone got such rousing cheers in a company they aren't even a part of? I can't even recall Matt Hardy getting exposure of the level Danielson got at FFW.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 1, 2010)

Steamboat got a  brain aneurysm if I can recall correctly.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 1, 2010)

Its cause people really like Danielson he represents wrestling at its finest.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 1, 2010)

Vox said:


> Danielson never had Main Event potential. Not in the WWE at least. A top mid-card, sure, but Danielson *is *too small. I dont see how anyone else can overlook that, no matter how talented he is. Sorry Kaval...
> 
> And with Punk out, we get more Swagger making fools suffer. I'm cool with that.



who cares about size when you can put on a good match? You sound like you only watch for the muscles and sweat. What a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) you are, sir. What a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Steamboat got a  brain aneurysm if I can recall correctly.



Yeah. While there hasn't been a clear connection between the beat down and this, I think WWE will certainly feel responsibility if God forbid, Steamboat passes.

I feel as if Nexus was too rough with those guys. They have a bit more learning to do.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 1, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Yeah. While there hasn't been a clear connection between the beat down and this, I think WWE will certainly feel responsibility if God forbid, Steamboat passes.
> 
> I feel as if Nexus was too rough with those guys. They have a bit more learning to do.



i think wrestling should be more stiff. If steamboat dies its because it was his time.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 1, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> who cares about size when you can put on a good match? You sound like you only watch for the muscles and sweat. What a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) you are, sir. What a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Sadly the WWE doesn't do wrestling. They make movies.

Also Steamboat took the beating and is now in the hospital? Don't wanna be that guy... but...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2010)

apparently, the attack has nothing to do with his condition.. and please don't use it as a storyline


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 1, 2010)

Khris said:


> apparently, the attack has nothing to do with his condition.. and please don't use it as a storyline



Wouldn't be suprised if they did. This _is _the E we're talking bout. I'm sure it'll get mentioned on RAW next week.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 1, 2010)

lol at mentioning being too small for the main event when the champ is Rey Mysterio.

It's not 2003 any more, if one hasn't noticed the WWE's main event roster is getting smaller and smaller.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah, gone are the days of the crusierweight division.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 2, 2010)

Vox said:


> but Danielson *is *too small.



Ugh. I can't believe there are Wrestling fans that still believe size is a big no-no in the WWE main-event scene. That argument doesn't hold any ground, what so ever. That's not to say every small wrestler the WWE bring in are going to get a gigantic push, but to say *any* individual wont get a push purely because of his size is stupid.

Ric Flair, Ricky Steamboat, Bret Hart, Shawn Michaels, Chris Jericho, Eddie Guerrero, Chris Benoit, Edge, Rey Mysterio, Jeff Hardy, CM Punk and plenty of others have all enjoyed massive pushes. Evan Bourne is just at the start of a big push and we'll see how that works out for him. They tried pushing Kofi Kingston and John Morrison but they flopped badly. So obviously not everyone works out. Given the opportunity (which he will, eventually) he's more likely to succeed than not, IMO.



RadishMan said:


> Sadly the WWE doesn't do wrestling. They make movies.



Erm... what? The WWE have a better in-ring product than any major Wrestling promotion in North America right now. Easily.

Considering that, I don't give a shit what Vince McMahon said over a decade ago. To me, the in-ring product is way more important than the story lines.



Jareth Dallis said:


> Danielson has supplanted Flair as god.



If this is a legit claim that Bryan Danielson > Flair in his prime, then lol.

There's people currently in the WWE main-event scene that are better than Bryan. Hell, even a few mid-carders are more or less on his level.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 2, 2010)

Not in his prime, but people are chanting for him at wwe shows.

And I'll have you know. Morrison and Kofi haven't failed. Creative failed on Morrison nough said, they took his character full of arrogance and slapped on the Cena template. Kingston wasn't to be elevated yet, it was to do something to get him over.

What Radish means is the WWE don't take pride in the fact they promote wrestling. Vince says hes in the entertainment business not wrestling. You could be the shittiest performer in the ring but if you can talk good enough you are a great wrestler.

So Bret pointed out that Martha needs to stfu and stop trying to erase everything his brother did. Because if Owen knew what she was doing to his legacy as a wrestler he would turn in his grave.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 2, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> And I'll have you know. Morrison and Kofi haven't failed. Creative failed on Morrison nough said, they took his character full of arrogance and slapped on the Cena template. Kingston wasn't to be elevated yet, it was to do something to get him over.



I'll agree that the random face turn hurt Morrison a lot. To put the blame entirely on creative though is off, IMO. Morrison has a LONG way to go in the ring, and that's why he failed. It's a two way street.

And Kingston already was over. He had programs with Chris Jericho, The Miz and the Legacy. He was the Intercontinental champion, Tag champion and was easily the top mid-carder on the brand. The whole thing with Orton (the brawl in MSG, the matches on Survivor Series and TLC etc.) cemented the fact that they were attempting to give him a push, but like Morrison, he just didn't have the tools to stay over in the long run.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 2, 2010)

Bull shit. Morrison is solid in the ring, unless you think The Miz is a great in ring competitor. Morrison is failing as a face because when you give a guy corny lines he can't even say with a straight face it falls on creative.

Kofi was getting mediocre pops before the program with Orton. There was simply no place for Kofi in the Mainevent. Its not like this is TNA where they got a top ten contenders system where after they have their shot and fail, THEY GO TO THE END OF THE FUCKING LINE.

And lets be clear. Creative is in charge of what the guys do and say. You give guys stuff that even Superman would have trouble saying with a straight face you got a problem. I don't know maybe hiring terrible script writers isn't the best course of action. Maybe letting a good guy have a little edge would help. Kofi wasn't supposed to be elevated to Main Event at that time. And get your fucking glasses on before you start saying Morrison is terrible in the ring.


----------



## Watchman (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't think it can be pinned solely on Creative. Morrison just has a cringeworthy voice. Even in promos without corny lines he sounds absolutely _terrible._


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 2, 2010)

Not when he was ECW champ. Those promos brought out the good quality.


----------



## Watchman (Jul 2, 2010)

Example?

I haven't seen a single promo by Morrison that I've thought was even decent.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 2, 2010)

Look up his ecw champion promos. The Morrison-Punk feud of 07. He had some good stuff. And if you look at his palace of wisdom stuff on wwe.com you can see he does well too. The man might be more confident if he has a character, this make him be himself approach doesn't work.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 2, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Erm... what? The WWE have a better in-ring product than any major Wrestling promotion in North America right now. Easily.


So they have a better in-ring product then TNA? Not saying much. I don't watch AAA/CMLL so I can't comment on them.



Violent By Design said:


> lol at mentioning being too small for the main event when the champ is Rey Mysterio.


There's a BIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG difference between being small and being Rey Fucking Mysterio. Just because one of the GOAT and top 3 draws in wrestling can do it does not mean it's green lit for everyone. And considering how big the Hispanic market has become because of him (and Eddie), it has way more to do with the man then the size.

On Morrison, they pretty much script them word-for-word if all accounts are true. That leaked script even proved it. I'm sure stuff on WWE.com is less so because they probably don't give a shit. You can't give these guys a character that isn't them and act surprised if they can't pull it off. There's a reason wrestlers suck in movies...


----------



## Darc (Jul 2, 2010)

What ever happened to Torrie Wilson?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 2, 2010)

Darc said:


> What ever happened to Torrie Wilson?



Lately, she was declared a runner up on NBC's show _I'm a Celebrity...Get Me Out of Here!_

She opened a clothesline with one of the former members of the Spirit Squad, and is in a relationship with him. I think he was the "Mitch" one.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 2, 2010)

Morrison would have failed as a heel too. He has no charisma. The only reason why he's been over is because him and the Miz helped elevate each other. 



RadishMan said:


> So they have a better in-ring product then TNA? Not saying much. I don't watch AAA/CMLL so I can't comment on them.
> 
> 
> There's a BIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG difference between being small and being Rey Fucking Mysterio. Just because one of the GOAT and top 3 draws in wrestling can do it does not mean it's green lit for everyone. And considering how big the Hispanic market has become because of him (and Eddie), it has way more to do with the man then the size.


Um, your entire point is that it has to do with size lol. My point is that there are more variables.

Rey Mysterio is not one of the top 3 draws in wrestling, and even if he was that would just cement my point.

CM Punk, Chris Jericho, Shawn Michaels (of course now retired), Rey Mysterio, Randy Orton are all not big guys yet they are Main Eventers. 

If you look at the WWE's upper mid card it consist of Miz, Morrison, Kofi Kingston, Evan Bourne, R-truth...again none of them are big (and being ripped is not the same as being big just in case you were about to say something foolish).


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 2, 2010)

Morrison could be solid if they actually had him return to his old character only aimed at heels. He would be a likable douche. As someone on wrestlingforum pointed out, Morrison could have Jericho Mic Skills and he still couldn't make this work.

Is it Torrie or Stacy Kiebler that wants nothing to do with the E after that Santina fiasco?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 2, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Morrison could be solid if they actually had him return to his old character only aimed at heels. He would be a likable douche. As someone on wrestlingforum pointed out, Morrison could have Jericho Mic Skills and he still couldn't make this work.


Considering the WWE writes scripts for everyone and Jericho got himself over, I would say that is false lol.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 2, 2010)

Except Jericho has a character.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 2, 2010)

That's my point...Jericho has personality, Morrison doesn't. The WWE didn't hand Jericho's character, Jericho evolved into it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 2, 2010)

Well its hard to have a character when you went from being cocky to being blander than mayonnaise.


----------



## Watchman (Jul 2, 2010)

Again, I don't think it can be blamed on his gimmick. The man's mic skills even for the easiest of things seem to be absurdly bad.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKcMFikAAtI[/YOUTUBE]

5:15 onwards. It's not his gimmick that makes him um and ah and hesitate and just generally sound like a generic dork.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 2, 2010)

Miz isn't a great wrestler by any means, but he's miles better than Morrison at this point in time. Being all flash and no substance does not a good wrestler make. 

Also, VBD's completely right about Morrison having no charisma. Lacks it in his promos and in his matches, too. You can blame Creative all you want for how stilted, wooden, and fake he comes off during promos, but in the ring, that's all on him.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 2, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Well its hard to have a character when you went from being cocky to being blander than mayonnaise.



Jericho made a much bigger change from Y2J to bitter vocab guy.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 2, 2010)

But Jericho went from being epic to being more epic. There's a difference.

Okay. Then name me one decent match the Miz has had in the past year? One that people still talk about.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 2, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> But Jericho went from being epic to being more epic. There's a difference.
> 
> Okay. Then name me one decent match the Miz has had in the past year? One that people still talk about.



Jericho was not epic at all during that time. Jericho sucked from December-April of 07-08.



I don't think anyone talks about any matches that have happened this year except for HBK vs Taker.


----------



## Watchman (Jul 2, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Jericho was not epic at all during that time. Jericho sucked from December-April of 07-08.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone talks about any matches that have happened this year except for HBK vs Taker.



Bourne vs. Jericho at FFW's had a nice amount of talk as being Bourne's best match ever.

And Miz may not be the superior _wrestler_, but he's the superior _performer._ I actually care what happens to Miz, he can evoke a reaction from me, but Morrison I just don't give a damn about either way.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 2, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Bourne vs. Jericho at FFW's had a nice amount of talk as being Bourne's best match ever.


That match just happened. :|.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 2, 2010)

Actually people are still talking about Morrison Vs Bourne on ECW, Morrison Vs. Jericho, Morrison Vs. Edge, Morrison Vs. Hardy, Morrison Vs. Punk, and Morrison Vs. Mysterio. These are stellar matches. Miz has yet to work an entertaining match.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 2, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Actually people are still talking about Morrison Vs Bourne on ECW, Morrison Vs. Jericho, Morrison Vs. Edge, Morrison Vs. Hardy, Morrison Vs. Punk, and Morrison Vs. Mysterio. These are stellar matches. Miz has yet to work an entertaining match.



who are these people talking about Morrison lol? I don't even know half these matches. I seriously doubt anyone is talking about a match that involved Edge with in the past year :|.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 2, 2010)

No one is still talking about those matches. :/


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 2, 2010)

Well the Edge one is mostly the prematch promo where Morrison almost makes Edge laugh at the joke about Vickie.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 2, 2010)

morrison misses his finisher more than lita missed the hurricarana.

speaking of lita: 
lol she almost broke her neck there. what a klutz.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 2, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Miz isn't a great wrestler by any means, but he's miles better than Morrison at this point in time. Being all flash and no substance does not a good wrestler make.
> 
> Also, VBD's completely right about Morrison having no charisma. Lacks it in his promos and in his matches, too. You can blame Creative all you want for how stilted, wooden, and fake he comes off during promos, but in the ring, that's all on him.


All of this, although I think Miz is pretty good. Not great, but good. And improving all the time


Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> morrison misses his finisher more than lita missed the hurricarana.


*bangs computer desk* FUCKING THIS!!!!


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 2, 2010)

Well, everything I was going to say about Morrison has already been covered. I'm just going to ignore the little "WAAAAHHH y0uu diiZzed MowWasaN. I hAtE U LOLZ!!!!1!!~ insults that Jareth through in and continue on with Kofi Kingston, who hasn't been covered...



Jareth Dallis said:


> Kofi was getting mediocre pops before the program with Orton. There was simply no place for Kofi in the Mainevent. Its not like this is TNA where they got a top ten contenders system where after they have their shot and fail, THEY GO TO THE END OF THE FUCKING LINE.



So... if they didn't want to move Kingston up the card, what was the point of trying to get him over? Why exactly should they care if a mid-carder is getting mediocre pops? 

If they wanted to 'get him' over then they could've just given him programs with other mid-carders, but they didn't. He just hop-scotched from one title defense to another with no real rhyme or reason. A month or so later they gave him a feud with the biggest heel in the company at the time, Randy Orton. Not only that, but he had a massive brawl with that same man in MSG, pinned him cleanly at Survivor Series and nearly beat him at TLC.

I'm not a fan of Kingston by any stretch, but to say he wasn't given his chance is way off, IMO. I don't think his chances of getting another shot are squat now or anything, though. He's improved a bit since then, but he's got a long way to go till we can even consider him for the Main-Event. The exact same can be said for Morrison, although the amount of people he's had the chance to work with and yet the improvement has been so minimal. That's very alarming.


Edit: Also, Evan Bourne wasn't massively over before his feud with Jericho, but is this not an attempt to push Bourne into the main-event scene?


----------



## Watchman (Jul 2, 2010)

I do think Kingston's headed for the Main Event. The problem is that Smackdown's saturated with strong Faces. Mysterio, Big Show, Undertaker, etc. It has less Main Event Heels (CM Punk and Swagger are the only ones I can think of atm), hence why 
*Spoiler*: _Spoiler for upcoming Smackdown_ 



DASHING Cody Rhodes has dipped his feet in the main event scene


, but right now there's no room for another Face at the moment.

He can get there, certainly, but there's no point in chucking him there right now.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 2, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Um, your entire point is that it has to do with size lol. My point is that there are more variables.


Ummm... all of which Rey meets. Which is why I said it has more to do with the man then the size. Rey has unique charisma about him that simply draws people to him. People simply don't get this, thinking you can simply take some lucha and replace Rey when he's done.



> Rey Mysterio is not one of the top 3 draws in wrestling, and even if he was that would just cement my point.


He is. Who is drawing more these days? Cena and Mistico. SD! (Rey!) draws huge in Mexico. Look at all the masks in the crowd. But again this has nothing to do with Rey's size.

But again people like to justify things just because it happened before. Just because Punk made it does not mean another great indy guy is guaranteed success. WWE is not all about 300 lbers anymore, but Dragon definitely looks small in the WWE ring. I wish him the best of luck and even with Cena's endorsement (Evan too) he's gonna need it. And yet people are going way overboard.

Not everyone is meant for main event status. Just because someone is starting to get a push (or fucking used) does not mean they're heading to the top of card.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 2, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> morrison misses his finisher more than lita missed the hurricarana.
> 
> speaking of lita:
> lol she almost broke her neck there. what a klutz.




Didn't she bust Molly Holly in the face once with her moonsault? It was either her or Trish and either way it was really nasty to watch.

BTW, who's the chick in your sig? Gotta be a pornstar since she's dressed like that, right?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 2, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Didn't she bust Molly Holly in the face once with her moonsault? It was either her or Trish and either way it was really nasty to watch.
> 
> BTW, who's the chick in your sig? Gotta be a pornstar since she's dressed like that, right?



A Suicide Girl named....Wendy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 2, 2010)

for fuck's sake, stop making abyss say "YOUUUUUUUUUUU" every .5 seconds 

@morrison subject

dude needs a complete overhaul, he's failing right now.. he's solid in the ring.. and can work a match.. but i get bored whenever he talks or even walks down the ramp..


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 2, 2010)

all these talks about being "the man" and "proper size" is starting to get really suspicious


----------



## Darc (Jul 2, 2010)

What's with this guy Alberto? His talking about being all truthful and shit, he's mad boring.

What happened to that Hispanic guy who was dating Vicky then they turned against eachother and started fueding? He just like, vanished.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 2, 2010)

Cono get a feed to wrestling news. That's Dos Fucking Caras. He is playing the role of an educated latino hes going to be the Anti-Eddie get used to it.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 2, 2010)

Darc said:


> What's with this guy Alberto? His talking about being all truthful and shit, he's mad boring.
> 
> What happened to that Hispanic guy who was dating Vicky then they turned against eachother and started fueding? He just like, vanished.



Escobar? He was doomed from the start, but seems like they never gave him a chance.

"Who are you?" Heh.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 2, 2010)

Alberto Del Rio he talks about honesty, not cheating, and not stealing. He's being brought in as the Antithesis of what Eddie was. Probably as a self righteous heel.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 2, 2010)

Here's my opinion on the matter...

Vince still has a thing for "big guys". Theres no doubt about it. Just take a look at who's currently in the main event. However, over the years, Vince has definitly loosened up when it comes to the wrestlers size. Nowadays, being charismatic can get you pretty far in the E. Miz is mediocre in the ring, but his promo skills are better than 98% of the current roster. Yeah, I said it...

His mic skills are gonna carry him to the main event, and rightfully so, cause he deserves it. Morrison on the other hand...his mic skills are terrible. Awful. And thats whats holding him back. He can wrestle. Sure, he's a "spot monkey". But he can wrestle, nevertheless.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 2, 2010)

Just got back from a TNA live event at MCU Park!

It was good. The main event match was RVD vs. AJ Styles. AJ actually came out to a good pop, and he wasn't wearing that ridiculous robe. He impressed my cousin.

Got autographs from Kurt Angle, Shannon Moore, Bubba Ray, Brotha Devon, Lacey Von Erich, Angelina Love, Abyss, and Jeff Jarrett.

Bubba Ray was a bit peeved by the amount of autographs, so was Abyss. Lol he flipped off the crowd.

And they booed Dixie Carter said that she was currently viewing from a stream, and ot cheer for her. 

Earl Hebner came out mocking Bret Hart, and had a T shirt that said, "You Damn Right I did." He also kissed one of the Knockouts in their match, the champion.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 2, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Here's my opinion on the matter...



The wrestling has and always will come in second. You need more then just the knowledge of holds and moves to make it in the WWE. Guys like Khali are larger then life. Rey isn't good on the stick, but he draws people to him. They care about him. I think people underrate Miz's abilities quite frankly. He's not setting the world on fire during his matches, but he's certainly adequate and can get people to care.

Danielson has all the tools. Despite the anti-smark talking point that "Miz will help him develop a personality" being projected since he signed, Danielson has proven he can portray numerous characters. I still think his size will hold him back from getting as high up as he should, but that doesn't make him unsuccessful either. Even before they started to do something with Bourne, he was successful. From a worker's standpoint anyway.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 2, 2010)

Darc said:


> What happened to that Hispanic guy who was dating Vicky then they turned against eachother and started fueding? He just like, vanished.


I nevr got a chance to really see what Escobar could do


Jareth Dallis said:


> Cono get a feed to wrestling news. That's Dos Fucking Caras. He is playing the role of an educated latino hes going to be the Anti-Eddie get used to it.



Eh, Dos Caras Jr. is mad overrated. If the E wanted a luchadore to bridge the gap? Replace Rey in a few years. Mistico. Or Volodar Jr.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 2, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Just got back from a TNA live event at MCU Park!
> 
> It was good. The main event match was RVD vs. AJ Styles. AJ actually came out to a good pop, and he wasn't wearing that ridiculous robe. He impressed my cousin.
> 
> ...



Ah, you were at Coney Island? I was there today, I was thinking of stopping by to get my pic taken with RVD


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 2, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> The wrestling has and always will come in second. You need more then just the knowledge of holds and moves to make it in the WWE. Guys like Khali are larger then life. Rey isn't good on the stick, but he draws people to him. They care about him. I think people underrate Miz's abilities quite frankly. He's not setting the world on fire during his matches, but he's certainly adequate and can get people to care.
> 
> Danielson has all the tools. Despite the anti-smark talking point that "Miz will help him develop a personality" being projected since he signed, Danielson has proven he can portray numerous characters. I still think his size will hold him back from getting as high up as he should, but that doesn't make him unsuccessful either. Even before they started to do something with Bourne, he was successful. From a worker's standpoint anyway.



lol and Great Khali is just a flash in the pan wrestler. No one cares about him anymore. 7 Footers aren't the same attractions as what they used to be. 

Wrestling hasn't "always" been second. That's ridiculous. It has sometimes played second.

But yeah, you usually need good promo skills to get over. Though I think people seriously forget how many big men who can't wrestle fail in the WWE despite getting large pushes. Wrestling orgs are constantly trying to make ultimate warriors, Goldberg and Batista's and it takes a while for them to get the right formulas.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 3, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Ah, you were at Coney Island? I was there today, I was thinking of stopping by to get my pic taken with RVD



Yeah, for twenty bucks, you could have gotten that with him.

lol there was a serious botch in the match. AJ actually got the three count on him. He didn't kick out .

AJ should be TNA champion right now .


----------



## Darc (Jul 3, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Cono get a feed to wrestling news. That's Dos Fucking Caras. He is playing the role of an educated latino hes going to be the Anti-Eddie get used to it.


You seem annoyed I ask a lot of questions. 


Chaos Ghost said:


> I nevr got a chance to really see what Escobar could do



Yeah word, I thought he was ight.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 3, 2010)

It just seems straight up ignorant to not bookmark a feed to get the latest details on whats happening. It's how Radish knows so much about whats goin on.


----------



## Darc (Jul 3, 2010)

Would u mind linking me to a feed?

edit @ below, thanks


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 3, 2010)

These are the ones I use. Beware if you use firefox. Nodq may cause it to crash.


----------



## SilverCross (Jul 3, 2010)

..tna staying classy i see....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 3, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Just got back from a TNA live event at MCU Park!
> 
> It was good. The main event match was RVD vs. AJ Styles. AJ actually came out to a good pop, and he wasn't wearing that ridiculous robe. He impressed my cousin.
> 
> ...



that sounds like fun.. wish i could go to any live event 


_"TNA sources confirmed the company shattered their live attendance record for house show events at last night's debut in Brooklyn, NY at MCU Park, drawing between 5,500-6,000 fans"
_

get out of the impact zone


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 3, 2010)

oh shit, they're finally drawing respectable numbers now?!?!?


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 3, 2010)

The houseshows are run by a completely different team then TV, which does explain why they are the only upside of the Hogan Regime (who has nothing to do with the Houseshows).

Impact Zone is a double-edged sword. It's always packed, but no money is made. Going on the road will cost them and they may not even break even.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 3, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> The houseshows are run by a completely different team then TV, which does explain why they are the only upside of the Hogan Regime (who has nothing to do with the Houseshows).
> 
> Impact Zone is a double-edged sword. It's always packed, but no money is made. Going on the road will cost them and they may not even break even.




they're getting quite the good numbers.. and crowds would go to tapings.. its the really the name thats the draw in these cases..


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 3, 2010)

TNA needs to do a major overhaul of there roster, IMO. If I was them, the following would get the cut...

*- Abyss:*

There are just so many better monster big men out there than this guy. He just needs to learn how not to suck, Japan would be a great place for him in that respect. 

*- Team 3D:*

A decade later and these guys still suck, except the difference this time is that no one cares about them now. They can be shown the door for all I care.

*- Homicide:*

I actually like Homicide, but he's just taking up space to be honest. He should return to ROH.

*Generation Me:*

Generic Indy trash. TNA need less and less of these guys.

*- Jesse fucking Neal*

He sucks.

*- Matt Morgan:*

Every promotion has a hang up on a guy who's absolutely awful but they keep pushing to the moon. In WWE, it's Drew McIntyre. In ROH, it's Davey Richards. In TNA... it's Matt Morgan. There are just way better big men.

*- Rhino:*

Expendable. I also heard Hogan and Eric aren't big on the guy.

*- Rob Terry:*

Ugh. Big men get a lot of unnecessary shit in Wrestling, but this guy is just the epitome of boring.

*- Shannon Moore:*

Not the worst wrestler on the roster but yeah, he can go. I've also never personally been a fan of him.

*- Suicide:*

I don't think who ever has to play this role should lose his job, but the gimmick needs to be dropped, pronto.

*- Tomko:*

Was once a good big man after his run in NJPW but is now in horrible shape and has regressed in the ring. It's a shame really. Had he not been injured during his return dark match with the WWE last year he'd probably still have a job.

*- Tommy Dreamer:*

Why in hell does this guy have a job?


Now to say that Matt Morgan or Abyss will be losing there jobs any time soon is very unlikely, but all of those guys mentioned all fall into the following categories:

A). They suck
B). They're expendable
C). No one cares about them.

I don't think any of those guys are adding anything to the roster. 

Now that I've got rid of the waste I go get some actual talent. Not necessarily main-event guys, but guys that can work with the young guys in the mid-card. Teach these X-Division kids how to work. A lot of people say a lot of things about Hulk Hogan but at least he's made a decent attempt at bringing in guys that know how to work. He brought in Sean Waltman. He brought in Sean Morley. All guys that 'get it' as workers and that the X-Division guys can actually learn from. The only problem was that aside from being a great worker, Waltman is ridiculously unreliable. It's a shame they lost Morley so early, though.

I also liked the influx of Road Agents he brought in. Dave Taylor, Haku and Too Cold Scorpio were awesome wrestlers in there day so having them as Road Agents is a great idea. Although I'm not sure if they're all still with the company at this point.

So, here would be the guys I would pick up if I was TNA right now. All of these guys should be in the ring with a young guy every week.


*- Dave Taylor:*

Unless he's still with the company, I'd love to see him on the main-roster alongside Brutus Magnus and Doug Williams in the British Invasion. Take the X-Division title of Williams and make both guys go on a bit of a losing streak. Have Taylor introduce himself in a backstage segment telling both guys that they need to 'man up' or whatever in some typical British way. He tells them he's going to bring them back into the X-Division and Tag title chases. Eventually, they win the Tag Team championships under the Freebird rule. I'm also the only one that is hoping for a Dave Taylor vs. Okada match on a TNA ppv this year...


*- Gregory Helms:*

I've already gone over this guy before. Bring him in as the 2006 circa heel and put him in the X-Division. He'd be great.


*- Jushin Liger:*

IMO, if there was a guy I'd over pay for right now, it'd be Liger and it's because he SUCH a great fit for the talent that TNA has on the roster right now. He's worked mostly as a junior, has worked successfully in the US, is an excellent wrestler, etc. Not only that, but he's crossed over into heavyweight ranks in the past and I think it'd be great to see him work with a roster made up of mostly junior wrestler who're clueless and who'll have to learn how to work with the heavyweights relatively soon. If you're a booker in TNA, this is a guy who you go and get. He helps you refine and improve all your weaknesses from a roster standpoint.


And here's a guy that I would go get, but he doesn't fall into the same category that David Taylor, Gregory Helms and Jushin 'Thunder' Liger all fall under. Basically, he's just a good big man.


*- Giant Bernard:*

A-Train is a real example of a guy who looked clueless in his first stint in the U.S, but with some ring time over in Japan he really came around. He's worked with a ton of TNA's main-eventers, too. So, I'd love to see Bernard in TNA.


Now that I've done the main-roster, I now move Mick Foley, Raven, Stevie Richards and Kevin Nash into permanent backstage positions. Oh, and Vince Russo get's the cut.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> TNA needs to do a major overhaul of there roster, IMO. If I was them, the following would get the cut...
> 
> *- Abyss:*
> 
> There are just so many better monster big men out there than this guy. He just needs to learn how not to suck, Japan would be a great place for him in that respect.


part of the big ECW-invasion angle.. stupid to fire him now..



> *- Team 3D:*
> 
> A decade later and these guys still suck, except the difference this time is that no one cares about them now. They can be shown the door for all I care.



same as above and they're quite the draw to the ecw-mutants



> *- Homicide:*
> 
> I actually like Homicide, but he's just taking up space to be honest. He should return to ROH.


he's taking space cuz they're booking him like ring post... scratch that the ring post has better bookings


> *Generation Me:*
> 
> *Generic Indy trash*. TNA need less and less of these guys.


 



> *- Jesse fucking Neal*
> 
> He sucks.


he's been build and very liked by TNA fans.. plus he developing..


> *- Matt Morgan:*
> 
> Every promotion has a hang up on a guy who's absolutely awful but they keep pushing to the moon. In WWE, it's Drew McIntyre. In ROH, it's Davey Richards. In TNA... it's Matt Morgan. There are just way better big men.


this i agree with..


> *- Rhino:*
> 
> Expendable. I also heard Hogan and Eric aren't big on the guy.


ECW-invasion angle



> *- Rob Terry:*
> 
> Ugh. Big men get a lot of unnecessary shit in Wrestling, but this guy is just the epitome of boring.


lol.. is he injured or something?


> *- Shannon Moore:*
> 
> Not the worst wrestler on the roster but yeah, he can go. I've also never personally been a fan of him.


a lot of ppl like him.. he can also bring in helms.. 


> *- Suicide:*
> 
> I don't think who ever has to play this role should lose his job, but the gimmick needs to be dropped, pronto.


sadly.. this wasn't TNA worst gimmick yet..


> *- Tomko:*
> 
> Was once a good big man after his run in NJPW but is now in horrible shape and has regressed in the ring. It's a shame really. Had he not been injured during his return dark match with the WWE last year he'd probably still have a job.


he's hardly getting air time..



> *- Tommy Dreamer:*
> 
> Why in hell does this guy have a job?
> 
> ...



false.. dreamer is also a draw to the ecw fanbase



> Now that I've got rid of the waste I go get some actual talent. Not necessarily main-event guys, but guys that can work with the young guys in the mid-card. Teach these X-Division kids how to work. A lot of people say a lot of things about Hulk Hogan but at least he's made a decent attempt at bringing in guys that know how to work. He brought in Sean Waltman. He brought in Sean Morley. All guys that 'get it' as workers and that the X-Division guys can actually learn from. The only problem was that aside from being a great worker, Waltman is ridiculously unreliable. It's a shame they lost Morley so early, though.
> 
> I also liked the influx of Road Agents he brought in. Dave Taylor, Haku and Too Cold Scorpio were awesome wrestlers in there day so having them as Road Agents is a great idea. Although I'm not sure if they're all still with the company at this point.
> 
> ...



problem is.. too many wrestlers in the roster.. even if those you mentioned get axed.. they're still too many ppl there..



> Now that I've done the main-roster, I now move Mick Foley, Raven, Stevie Richards and Kevin Nash into permanent backstage positions. Oh, and Vince Russo get's the cut.



ecw-angle is going on, i doubt they will get axed.. i am all for russo fired.. heyman leading creative could actually do something..


to me TNA has a wonderful roster.. a mix of talent and draws.. the problem is creative.. they had the full potential of jay lethal and put him with the draw that is flair and it became the most entertaining angle in TNA in a while.. and i might add, flair is not carrying him.. 


great roster, bad booking and creative


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Helms is poopy. 

But I suppose it's only a matter of time before we get another useless member of the Carolina Connection.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 4, 2010)

Damn I'd tare mickie up!


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 4, 2010)

^

Holy smokes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> Damn I'd tare mickie up!



dat ASS 

shit i want her back, regardless in which company..  

btw.. awesome sig


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 4, 2010)

There's really nobody in TNA that's a draw. And honestly, ECW nostalgia will never be a draw when most of the guys involved are in the late 30's-40's and people just don't give a damn about them anymore. I can see TNA running in Hammerstein and getting the smelly mutants to show up for one show, but even with Heyman having complete control, the angle will still fall flat on it's face because it's 2010 and the "old" ECW has been dead, buried, and pissed on for almost 10 years now. If it was in *any* way profitable, then Vince wouldn't have turned the ECW show into what it became.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 4, 2010)

I don't even want to hear about the ECW wrestlers <_<.

Congrats to Brock btw.


----------



## Watchman (Jul 4, 2010)

Isn't the name ECW copyrighted by the WWE? How does this new ECW invasion get around that?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 4, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Isn't the name ECW copyrighted by the WWE? How does this new ECW invasion get around that?



The NwO was called Wolfpac, rite?

While they don't have any older name to fall back on, I guess we'll see a new alias altogether.

I hope everything works out well, and that they make an impact (pun intended).


----------



## Watchman (Jul 4, 2010)

I think TNA just called their nWo-lite "The Band"


----------



## Vox (Jul 4, 2010)

Maaan, Punk would look good with his beard and a bald head.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> There's really nobody in TNA that's a draw. And honestly, ECW nostalgia will never be a draw when most of the guys involved are in the late 30's-40's and people just don't give a damn about them anymore. I can see TNA running in Hammerstein and getting the smelly mutants to show up for one show, but even with Heyman having complete control, the angle will still fall flat on it's face because it's 2010 and the "old" ECW has been dead, buried, and pissed on for almost 10 years now. If it was in *any* way profitable, then Vince wouldn't have turned the ECW show into what it became.



current flair and angle are somewhat of a draw.. not E level.. but ppl would check a vid of talked about flair promo or angle match.. 

i get what you're saying about ECW.. but vince never really gave it a chance to begin with.. the first ppv as a brand and it was nothing like the original ecw.. which led to heyman leaving.. and ecw without heyman pretty much means crazy ppl having a weapons orgy.. with total control heyman might(just might) do something for a couple of months until hogan and eric do their power game..



Watchman said:


> Isn't the name ECW copyrighted by the WWE? How does this new ECW invasion get around that?



probably name it something else


good thing about this, is when it came to ecw the talent were passionate about it.. the only thing that made them live that long was how motivated the wrestlers were..


----------



## Watchman (Jul 4, 2010)

Vox said:


> Maaan, Punk would look good with his beard and a bald head.



I miss JesusPunk.

I still don't think he'd look good bald at all.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 4, 2010)

damn, I need a CM Punk set too so I can fit in


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2010)

lets all wear punk sets.. 

gotta wait till the world cup ends though


----------



## Raiden (Jul 4, 2010)

Watchman said:


> I think TNA just called their nWo-lite "The Band"



Yeah, they used both for a lil bit, and settled with "the Band."

Nash was actually offering anyone who could up with a better name free VIP tickets to TNA in Orlando.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Vegetable.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 4, 2010)

Khris said:


> lets all wear punk sets..
> 
> gotta wait till the world cup ends though


I want my set to be him jobbing out to Elijah Burke.

So we can remember what should've been 


RadishMan said:


> Vegetable.



Seeing that man smile makes my blood run cold


----------



## Grandia (Jul 4, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> Damn I'd tare mickie up!



damn, these country girls are getting thicker by the day:ho


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 4, 2010)

There is something totally wrong with that...*cringes*It's like that creepy music from the Omen should be playing when he smiles.

I need to update my set so I got Punk's current mask. That is if I don't complete the Flair set first.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Vegetable.



lol... she's like; da fuck did i get myself into? 

but dam taker's taste in women


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 4, 2010)

Notice. Her back is bigger than her chest.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 4, 2010)

Taker looks short in that picture


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 4, 2010)

And I again note Michelle's lack of any ass at all. I can tell Taker isn't gonna be hitting that from the back, or, lack there of. :ho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Notice. Her back is bigger than her chest.





Level7N00b said:


> And I again note Michelle's lack of any ass at all. I can tell Taker isn't gonna be hitting that from the back, or, lack there of. :ho







Chaos Ghost said:


> Taker looks short in that picture



michelle(whose already tall for a chick) is wearing high heels.. the priest must've been standing on something or some shit


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 4, 2010)

Khris said:


> current flair and angle are somewhat of a draw.. not E level.. but ppl would check a vid of talked about flair promo or angle match..



That doesn't make anyone a draw. :/


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> That doesn't make anyone a draw. :/



*somewhat *


----------



## firefist (Jul 4, 2010)

So I heard the ECW is no more and WWE went PG13?


----------



## Vox (Jul 4, 2010)

Khris said:


> lets all wear punk sets..
> 
> gotta wait till the world cup ends though



When Germany wins it?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2010)

Vox said:


> When *Holland *wins it?



yes


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 4, 2010)

Can't wait for Mickie's singing career to bomb so i can see her on realitykings.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 4, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> Can't wait for Mickie's singing career to bomb so i can see her on realitykings.



QFT


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Firefist said:


> So I heard the ECW is no more and WWE went PG13?



The Attitude Era was always PG-13, Edge was never Rated R. Back to normal now though.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 4, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> Can't wait for Mickie's singing career to bomb so i can see her on realitykings.



She'll likely appear on Street BJs first.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 4, 2010)

Firefist said:


> So I heard the ECW is no more and WWE went PG13?



Psht... please. If WWE went PG-13, their advertisers would have a another hissy fit and Vince would have to fire someone else.


----------



## Vox (Jul 4, 2010)

Shirker said:


> Psht... please. If WWE went PG-13, their advertisers would have a another hissy fit and Vince would have to fire someone else.



... But it is PG-13.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 4, 2010)

Meh, perhaps I'm a particularly petty person, but I personally think what we got before the PG-era/rating was closer to PG-13 than we've got now. That's all I'm sayin'.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 4, 2010)

Khris said:


> current flair and angle are somewhat of a draw.. not E level.. but ppl would check a vid of talked about flair promo or angle match..


You're either a draw or you aren't and neither of them are at this time and haven't been for years. 



> i get what you're saying about ECW.. but vince never really gave it a chance to begin with..


It ran for two years before December 2 Dismember.



> the first ppv as a brand and it was nothing like the original ecw..


It'd stopped being the "original" ECW long before that catastrophe happened. Vince pretty much realized early on(like Dixie's gonna find out soon enough) that outside of DVD sales, "original" ECW just wasn't worth shit in 2007. 



> which led to heyman leaving.. and ecw without heyman pretty much means crazy ppl having a weapons orgy.. with total control heyman might(just might) do something for a couple of months until hogan and eric do their power game..


Meh, Heyman's a one-trick pony. Dude's really overrated as a booker.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 4, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> Damn I'd tare mickie up!



She is a goddess.

Vince must have been smoking some fine crack to let her go.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 4, 2010)

The Juice Man said:


> She is a goddess.
> 
> Vince must have been smoking some fine crack to let her go.



The last couple of months haven't been good to Vince and alzheimer rumors.


----------



## Vox (Jul 4, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> You're either a draw or you aren't and neither of them are at this time and haven't been for years.
> 
> 
> It ran for two years before December 2 Dismember.
> ...



You dont know how glad I am to see someone on the net write that. Usually nuks are on their knees ready to suck his dick. I, personally, didnt see what the big deal with Heyman was. He was alright for what he was, but Heyman wasn't and never will be a top dog.

And obviously Vince knows what he's doing.

Probably already hit that anyway.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 4, 2010)

Vox said:


> And obviously Vince knows what he's doing.



LOL VISA PROBLEMS


----------



## Vox (Jul 4, 2010)

Old news buddy. Old news.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 4, 2010)

You're old news. Get with the times.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 4, 2010)

Heyman's cool but not all that from what I seen


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 5, 2010)

Heyman was great at building people to their strengths. SD! under his watch was amazing. Course he blew every feud at his disposal in 6 months, but while it lasted...


----------



## Vox (Jul 5, 2010)

Word is the visa problems are sorted. Look for Barrett on Raw.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 5, 2010)

> The latest thing that has been banned in WWE by Vince McMahon is chops (Ric Flair style chest chops) not being allowed reports The Wrestling Observer Newsletter. This does not include the straight down chops performed by The Great Khali or the hand print chops by The Big show. The general feeling is that McMahon doesn't want people doing the chops as the reaction live among wrestling fans is to do the Ric Flair "Wooooo!" and it reminds people of Flair, something they obviously don't want given he is working for the opposition at the moment.



Vince.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 5, 2010)

Next week. Leg drops. Then the DDT. Then they get rid of the ring all together.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 5, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Next week. Leg drops. *Then the DDT*. Then they get rid of the ring all together.



Nobody cares about Jake The Snake, not even Damian


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 5, 2010)

It's the only widely used move I could think of. We all know Vince is ashamed to run a company that has wrestling, he thinks he's part of Hollywood!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 5, 2010)

If Vince banned headlocks, Randy Orton would be screwed.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 5, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Meh, Heyman's a one-trick pony. Dude's really overrated as a booker.



Yeah, I don't think Heyman's nearly the creative guy he's made out to be. In comparison to Russo he's a massive step in the right direction, but if they ended up replacing Russo with a competent writer instead then I'm not going to lose sleep over it.

And in all honesty, who the hell wants to see another ECW storyline?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 5, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> Damn I'd tare mickie up!



She looks crazy as fuck as usual. She'd probably shit in your eye without you noticing. If Batista's running from that shit then bitch must be crazy. Also if he's running from it i wonder if Mickie has bad pussy syndrome?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 5, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> It's the only widely used move I could think of. We all know Vince is ashamed to run a company that has wrestling, he thinks he's part of Hollywood!



Sometimes, it's almost as if Vince is ashamed to be a wrestling promoter. Cause at the end of the day, thats exactly what he is...a wrestling promoter. I mean, I can understand wanting to make the product more mainstream. Nothing wrong with that. But based on alotta interviews he's done, and statements made, you'd think he'd wanna get rid of the W in WWE alltogether...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 5, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> You're either a draw or you aren't and neither of them are at this time and haven't been for years.



i dunno about angle.. but flair still got his flair.. not as it used to be he's got it.. 



> It ran for two years before December 2 Dismember.


false, the actual brand started june 2006 after one night stand, and heyman left 6 months later after december 2 dismember.. and it was because of the sole reason it was nerfed down a lot compared to the original ecw..



> It'd stopped being the "original" ECW long before that catastrophe happened. Vince pretty much realized early on(like Dixie's gonna find out soon enough) that outside of DVD sales, "original" ECW just wasn't worth shit in 2007.


ecw needs full control heyman.. vince meddled with it and it stopped being ecw..



> Meh, Heyman's a one-trick pony. Dude's really overrated as a booker.


maybe.. but he's miles better than russo and his gang



Rated R Superstar said:


> Sometimes, it's almost as if Vince is ashamed to be a wrestling promoter. Cause at the end of the day, thats exactly what he is...a wrestling promoter. I mean, I can understand wanting to make the product more mainstream. Nothing wrong with that. But based on alotta interviews he's done, and statements made, you'd think he'd wanna get rid of the W in WWE alltogether...



WSE.. world's sport entertainment :33 

ahh wrasslin


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 5, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Heyman was great at building people to their strengths. SD! under his watch was amazing. Course he blew every feud at his disposal in 6 months, but while it lasted...


Yeah, but there-in lies the problem with Heyman: He can book interesting matches for TV and all, but they tend to hardly draw shit when it comes to PPV.



Khris said:


> i dunno about angle.. but flair still got his flair.. not as it used to be he's got it..


And he's still not a draw. 



> false, the actual brand started june 2006 after one night stand, and heyman left 6 months later after december 2 dismember.. and it was because of the sole reason it was nerfed down a lot compared to the original ecw..


Whoops... got my PPVs mixed up. 



> ecw needs full control heyman.. vince meddled with it and it stopped being ecw..


And it still would've failed even if Heyman had full control. 



> maybe.. but he's miles better than russo and his gang


Never said he wasn't, but that really doesn't mean much.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 5, 2010)

Man Takers has some really shit taste in women. First that butch Sara and now McRibs. I hope i get married to some thick country bitch like Mickie and not some twig who looks like she'd break after one hump.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 5, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Vince.



Might wanna go about banning the Figure Four too... same thing.



InBrightestDay said:


> And in all honesty, who the hell wants to see another ECW storyline?



TNA's focus group. Although I think they just "uncovered" that people like the 90's, so...



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Yeah, but there-in lies the problem with Heyman: He can book interesting matches for TV and all, but they tend to hardly draw shit when it comes to PPV.


Honestly I think TNA should cut back on their PPVs and maybe stick to specials on Spike like Clash of the Champions. But I'm also not in the camp that thinks Paul E. will change anything for TNA.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 5, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> Man Takers has some really shit taste in women. First that butch Sara and now McRibs. I hope i get married to some thick country bitch like Mickie and not some twig who looks like she'd break after one hump.



This is the best idea I have heard all day.

And, considering Taker is like 6'9, Michelle's back is gonna be blown out pretty damn soon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 5, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> And he's still not a draw.


i really can't explain it right, but he's fixed draw  
if you don't understand me then leave it be 



> Whoops... got my PPVs mixed up.






> And it still would've failed even if Heyman had full control.


not proven, ecw collapsed cuz it had no network and the talent left for wcw and wwe..

at 2006, he had a network(under a solid name) and there wasn't any companies talents would move to



> Never said he wasn't, but that really doesn't mean much.



really dude, it does.. TNA has got a shitload of "bads", but creative and booking is the worst of them all..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 5, 2010)

STONE COLD STONE COLD STONE COLD

:swoon:


----------



## Legend (Jul 5, 2010)

i was gonna say camden lol, but why is austin gonna be a punk and not be in person


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 5, 2010)

Its a swerve, Cole is the GM

Just heard my little brother talk down to my little cousin about pro wrestling in a smarky nature......AM PROUD


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 5, 2010)

> same as above and they're quite the *draw to the ecw-mutants*



Which is TNA's entire fan-base who watch TNA regardless, meaning they aren't drawing anyone.




>



Yeah.




> he's been build and very liked by TNA fans.. plus he developing..



No one is developing in TNA because there is no one to help wrestlers progress. If anything, guys are regressing. Samoa Joe is an example of that. I'm afraid Desmond Wolfe will go down that track eventually.




> he's hardly getting air time..



Even more the reason for him to get fired.




> false.. dreamer is also a draw to the ecw fanbase



lol.




> problem is.. too many wrestlers in the roster.. even if those you mentioned get axed.. they're still too many ppl there..



It's still a MASSIVE step in the right direction, and that's easily a big enough clean out.




> ecw-angle is going on, i doubt they will get axed.. i am all for russo fired.. heyman leading creative could actually do something..



I never said they will get fired, but that they *should* be because they aren't adding anything to the roster by being there.




> they had the full potential of jay lethal and put him with the draw that is flair and it became the most entertaining angle in TNA in a while.. and i might add, flair is not carrying him..



Yeah, the feud between those two has been great. When Victory Road comes around we'll see if Flair can bring anything out of him in the ring. :/




> bad roster, bad booking and creative



I concur. There are massive improvements to be made on all accounts. If the guys I said come in then those improvements will likely be made.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 5, 2010)

Khris said:


> i really can't explain it right, but he's fixed draw
> if you don't understand me then leave it be






> not proven, ecw collapsed cuz it had no network and the talent left for wcw and wwe..


ECW was already dying even when they had a TV deal(hell, if Heyman hadn't started taking money from Vince to stay afloat, ECW wouldn't have even made it to 2000) and their wrestlers being poached by the Big Two had been happening throughout it's entire existence. That's honestly no excuse for the revisionist history surrounding how the fed eventually died.



> at 2006, he had a network(under a solid name) and there wasn't any companies talents would move to


Yeah, Vince allowed Heyman to book it like the old ECW and it wasn't working since it was marketed to the whiny, scum-of-the-earth mutant trash and would never have drawn a dime on PPV.




> really dude, it does.. TNA has got a shitload of "bads", but creative and booking is the worst of them all..


Not denying that it's bad, but what has Heyman ever done to show he's that much better? ECW's had it's fair share of donkey shit gimmicks and WTF-esqe booking too under Paul's watch that people seem to forget.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 5, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Its a swerve, Cole is the GM
> 
> Just heard my little brother talk down to my little cousin about pro wrestling in a smarky nature......AM PROUD


----------



## Legend (Jul 5, 2010)

I thought it was heel cole at 1st


----------



## Raiden (Jul 5, 2010)

I honestly don't think they even have one.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 6, 2010)

Always nice to see "Ruthless Agression" Cena rear his ugly head. And this hinting towards Austin is obviously a troll. Wonder if whoever it is is in Cahoots with Nexus


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 6, 2010)

Im pretty sure Austin aint the GM. They're probably just leading us on. Besides, Austin, telling them to calm down, shake hands, make peace, and stop fighting? Doesn't make since at all, since that isn't "The Stone Cold Way", if you know what I mean.


----------



## Grandia (Jul 6, 2010)

lol, wow u guys seen this?

here


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## SAFFF (Jul 6, 2010)

Grandia said:


> lol, wow u guys seen this?
> 
> here



referring to themselves as human and the overuse of the word ^ (use bro) ran its course after the first 5 post. I was laughing at first and then i was wondering if they were doing this shit just to bait some people to their forum and get off to a big flamewar. lol at that one guy saying the dude from his fed was wearing the belt in mcdonalds. haha. that's some jobber shit.

Those all white and no ^ (use bro) forums bore me to death. They never bash us over anything interesting. Although that thread on the black guy dressing as a cop and raping a woman was pretty funny.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 6, 2010)

Why the hell is Alicia Fox the Diva's Champion?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 6, 2010)

Saw Taker's wedding photo

He looks so weird in a suit


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 6, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Why the hell is Alicia Fox the Diva's Champion?



Maryse has outgrown the division and is being used to try and make us care about Ted while still doing her thing. Gail is never gonna happen and Eve is terrible.

Better question. Why are you paying attention to the Divas? (Guilty)


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 6, 2010)

Gail should have stayed in TNA. She has no personality or looks so what made her think she'd make it in WWE when she didn't the first time? Obviously its the pay and the potential exposure.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 6, 2010)

I wasn't really paying attention. I was playing my DS though the entire match. 

All the Divas are just suck. Gail never gets a promo and she rarely even speaks at all. She really needs to leave WWE.


----------



## Darc (Jul 6, 2010)

I missed RAW last night besides the first 20 minutes. Anything hot pop off? Asking cause my work computer limits sites I can go on so I can't check.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 6, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Why the hell is Alicia Fox the Diva's Champion?



Simple explanation:


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 6, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> All the Divas are just suck. Gail never gets a promo and she rarely even speaks at all. She really needs to leave WWE.



TNA pays Brutus Magnus more then the Knockouts (even Kong) despite the fact that they tend to be the highest rating segments EVERY FUCKING WEEK. So she'd take a paycut (aka her whole reason for going back) and since she's not a member (or former) of the Beautiful People... she wouldn't even be on TV. And TNA pays most of their workers for when they're used.

She should totally leave.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 6, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Gail should have stayed in TNA. She has no personality or looks so what made her think she'd make it in WWE when she didn't the first time? Obviously its the pay and the potential exposure.



She was paid virtually nothing, which is said given that Dixie is a woman.

If there ever comes a day when WWE wants to zap TNA, all they have to do is throw the dollars the superstars' way.


----------



## SilverCross (Jul 6, 2010)

they should let natalya wrestle for one of those titles >.>


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


>


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 6, 2010)

That NXT segment had awkward written all over it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 6, 2010)

I hate the talk the talk challenge its shit.

And I know The Miz is loved by the powers that be. But does Michael Cole have to sound like hes jizzing his pants cause Miz came out?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 6, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> I hate the talk the talk challenge its shit.
> *
> And I know The Miz is loved by the powers that be. But does Michael Cole have to sound like hes jizzing his pants cause Miz came out?*



Agreed.

Vince Lombardi of NXT ?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 6, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> And I know The Miz is loved by the powers that be. But does Michael Cole have to sound like hes jizzing his pants cause Miz came out?



Erm... yes.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Grandia (Jul 7, 2010)

Smackdown Spoilers:



*Spoiler*: __ 



SmackDown!
- Drew McIntyre is in the ring. Teddy Long comes out. McIntyre says his visa issues are resolved and he wants to mend fences with "Mr. Long" and says he's sorry. Teddy calls him a liar and says Vince isn't here so he's on the same playing field as everyone else. Drew says he's nominating Teddy for the 2011 class of the WWE Hall of Fame so be can be inducted in Atlanta. They both hype WM 27 in the ATL. Teddy says Drew can be in the MITB ladder match if he gets on his knees and begs for it. They recap Teddy doing the same a few weeks ago. Crowd starts an "on your knees" chant.

Drew gets to his knees and praises Teddy with a little help from Teddy. Teddy tells him to get up and that he's not in the MITB match, but he can be if he beats Kofi Kingston tonight.

- MVP vs. Dolph vs. Chavo for a MITB spot is next.

- Dolph d. MVP and Chavo to qualify for MITB.
Dolph and Chavo work together until Chavo decides he wants to win for himself. Vickie yells at Chavo not to pin anyone, but he tries anyways. Vickie pulls the ref out after MVP hits the 305 on Chavo, which allows Dolph to jump on MVP and lock in the sleeper for the win. Vickie and Dolph celebrate in the ring.

- Jack Swagger vs. Big Show - The Rematch! Is announced for later

- Alberto del Rio vignette

- Josh Matthews is in the back in the trainers room with Rey Mysterio. Doctors say he's got ligimate damage. Swagger barges in and attacks, dragging Rey out with the ankle lock applied and drags him all the way through the backstage area. Swagger drags Rey into the arena. Big Show runs out to make the save as doctors attend to Rey.

- Christian/Matt Hardy vs. Hawkins/Archer is up

- Hawkins/Archer pick up the win after Hardy goes to tag Christian but Christian grabs his arm and yanks him over the top rope, then walks out.

- Kofi vs. Drew is up

- Drew d. Kofi to qualify for MITB. Good match. Kofi goes for the boom leg drop on the apron, but Drew grabs him and trips him into the ring post, then pulls him in for the Future Shock DDT and the win.

- Recap of Serena outing herself to help Punk. We see Rosa doing step ups in the back when she bumps into Gallows and Punk on the way to the ring. Gallows asks if she's stupid.

- Another Alberto del Rio promo.

- Gallows says we saw a side of the SES we weren't supposed to see and it's all because of Serena. Serena comes out and says it's been the worst week of her life and that Punk means the world to her. She says she made a mistake getting drunk and then by showing the tape, but she did it to save Punk from Kane. She begs him for forgiveness.

Gallows calls her pathetic and says Punk won't forgive her and that he wanted to kick her out at the bar, but it's Punk's call. Serena says it's between her and Punk. Gallows says she's addicted to attention, and tells her to leave now.

Punk grabs the mic from Gallows and says it's not Luke's decision and says he forgives Serena. Gallows walks out. Serena wallows in self-pity some more and says Punk gave her meaning and promises to never fail him again. Punk says shed better not and offers a hug as Gallows looks on disgusted on the stage.

- Cody Rhodes d. JTG
Cody has new music and a new tron.

- Kelly Kelly promo. Layla interrupts and Laycool attack.

- Big Show promo. Show gets emotional and says he's going to make Swagger suffer.

- Show/Swagger is up

- Show/Swagger ends in a double countout as Show fights Swagger to the stage. Swagger takes Show's leg out and leaves. Kane catches Swagger backstage and tells him they need to talk, and drags him into a room. Kane says it was him all along, while Swagger swears he has an alibi, and he'll prove it next week. Kane says he'll send him to hell if it's not a good one.

That's the end of Smackdown.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## Grandia (Jul 7, 2010)

^^holy shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 7, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Which is TNA's entire fan-base who watch TNA regardless, meaning they aren't drawing anyone.



TNA was watched before, hogan fucked it up 



> No one is developing in TNA because there is no one to help wrestlers progress. If anything, guys are regressing. Samoa Joe is an example of that. I'm afraid Desmond Wolfe will go down that track eventually.



i agree with joe.. but wolfe will get his chance if hogan stops oppressing him 




> lol.


isn't dreamer like the most lovable ecw character? 




> It's still a MASSIVE step in the right direction, and that's easily a big enough clean out.



true.. 



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


>


well i can't explain it 



> ECW was already dying even when they had a TV deal(hell, if Heyman hadn't started taking money from Vince to stay afloat, ECW wouldn't have even made it to 2000) and their wrestlers being poached by the Big Two had been happening throughout it's entire existence. That's honestly no excuse for the revisionist history surrounding how the fed eventually died.


when you have two companies with top notch TV production.. them snatching your talents will hurt you like a bitch.. ecw never had anything else other than their talents and booker.



> Yeah, *Vince allowed Heyman to book it like the old ECW and it wasn't working *since it was marketed to the whiny, scum-of-the-earth mutant trash and would never have drawn a dime on PPV.


he didn't 
thats why heyman left 



> *Not denying that it's bad, but what has Heyman ever done to show he's that much better?*



anyone is better than russo 


> ECW's had it's fair share of donkey shit gimmicks and WTF-esqe booking too under Paul's watch that people seem to forget.



shit dude, heyman isn't vince or even bishcoff(prime).. but he's miles better than russo, that was my point 




@raw

how much ppl gonna bet the next GM line will be; if you smell what the GM is cooking.. 

lol, like the trollin though


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 7, 2010)

^^ Lolz he's gonna fucking eat it.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 7, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> And I know The Miz is loved by the powers that be. But does Michael Cole have to sound like hes jizzing his pants cause Miz came out?


Truth be told, I'm loving the new Miz and he is the right kind of douche to play off of Cena.  Edge and Orton never meshed as well.  
[YOUTUBE]BieORhcAEto[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 7, 2010)

Am I the only one who thins that Cena needs to go heel again?


----------



## Vox (Jul 7, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Am I the only one who thins that Cena needs to go heel again?



No, you're not. Read over the thread a few pages back and you'll see.

Only there is no one that can take his place as _the _face, so a heel turn can't be in the cards. It cant be a sound business idea.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 7, 2010)

so if cena was to leave tomorrow who would be the top draw and poster boy of the company?


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 7, 2010)

Rey Mysterio. Although they'd probably just hit the trigger on HHH's return in a panic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 7, 2010)

amazed no one mentioned orton.. 

he's getting almost the same pop as cena for pretty much doing nothing


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 7, 2010)

Top faces don't job to doors/taunts.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 7, 2010)

Khris said:


> amazed no one mentioned orton..
> 
> he's getting almost the same pop as cena for pretty much doing nothing



Yeaa Orton is next in line behind Cena as far as the fans go.


----------



## Judas (Jul 7, 2010)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yeaa Orton is next in line behind Cena as far as the fans go.



He is held on a high pedastal in WWE U.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 8, 2010)

Khris said:


> well i can't explain it






> when you have two companies with top notch TV production.. them snatching your talents will hurt you like a bitch.. ecw never had anything else other than their talents and booker.


Both the WWF and WCW only ever poached midcarders for the most part



> he didn't
> thats why heyman left


Up until about a few months before D2D, it *was* being booked mostly like old ECW. 



> anyone is better than russo


In all fairness, Russo was actually writing decent Impacts before Hogan and Bischoff came in. I don't really think Heyman could do much better at this point. Admittedly though, his booking for TV instead of PPV pretty much fits in with how TNA's being run at this point, so meh. 



> shit dude, heyman isn't vince or even bishcoff(prime).. but he's miles better than russo, that was my point


Bischoff was never the head booker in WCW. 

Personally, I've looked at Russo and Heyman as pretty much "the same shit, different pile" only that Russo's actually drawn money at one time due to having one of the biggest draws in the history of the business to work with.


----------



## Vox (Jul 8, 2010)

So, is there a reason why Joe Hennig is wrestling under the name Michael McGillicutty? You'd think that the E would milk the name Hennig for as much as shes worth.


----------



## Watchman (Jul 8, 2010)

Vox said:


> So, is there a reason why Joe Hennig is wrestling under the name Michael McGillicutty? You'd think that the E would milk the name Hennig for as much as shes worth.



It makes no sense to me either. They haven't spent a single episode without bringing up that he's Curt Hennig's son, so I don't know why they didn't just call him Joe Hennig, or if they're worried about copyrighting, "Joe Perfect" or something similar.

Speaking of NXT, this season's roster is far more interesting overall than last season's. Kaval, Riley, Watson and Hennig I see great things for. The only person I can say I seriously dislike is Eli Cottonwood. His promo was so terrible it had _Morrison_ looking away and laughing, and he wrestles like a sack of potatoes. He's just big and that's it, but he's not even a convincing "Big Monster Heel"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


>





> Both the WWF and WCW only ever poached midcarders for the most part


those midcarders where the maineventers of ecw(well most of them)



> Up until about a few months before D2D, it *was* being booked mostly like old ECW.


what did that give heyman, 2-3 months? that's not "giving it a chance" to me.. 



> In all fairness, Russo was actually writing decent Impacts before Hogan and Bischoff came in.


........

*searches botchamania videos*



> I don't really think Heyman could do much better at this point. Admittedly though, his booking for TV instead of PPV pretty much fits in with how TNA's being run at this point, so meh.


for one, heyman knows talent.. so he will book accordingly.. 



> Bischoff was never the head booker in WCW.


he was the head creative wasn't he? 


> Personally, I've looked at Russo and Heyman as pretty much "the same shit, different pile" only that Russo's actually drawn money at one time due to having one of the biggest draws in the history of the business to work with.



which one are you talking about? anyways, no.. heyman partially succeeded with a low profile ecw.. ecw wasn't much more than czw and chikara right now than it was at 93/94 

he made it so that the two major companies would think of it as competition.. he's miles ahead of russo..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2010)

Watchman said:


> It makes no sense to me either. They haven't spent a single episode without bringing up that he's Curt Hennig's son, so I don't know why they didn't just call him Joe Hennig, or if they're worried about copyrighting, "Joe Perfect" or something similar.
> 
> Speaking of NXT, this season's roster is far more interesting overall than last season's. Kaval, Riley, Watson and Hennig I see great things for. The only person I can say I seriously dislike is Eli Cottonwood. His promo was so terrible it had _Morrison_ looking away and laughing, and he wrestles like a sack of potatoes. He's just big and that's it, but he's not even a convincing "Big Monster Heel"



watson is one those talentless guys thats actually working hard to make it.. i have respect for these guys


----------



## Watchman (Jul 8, 2010)

He doesn't seem talentless to me. He's nothing amazing in the ring but he's competent enough, whilst his charisma in unmistakeable and leagues above most.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 8, 2010)

Khris said:


> watson is one those talentless guys thats actually working hard to make it.. i have respect for these guys



I'm with you i have respect for the guy, but i still don't care for him too much but maybe that will change after NXT and hes on Raw or Sd.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 8, 2010)

Big Show vs Great Khali vs Eli Cottonwood in a Ladder Match


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2010)

Watchman said:


> He doesn't seem talentless to me. He's nothing amazing in the ring but he's competent enough, whilst his charisma in unmistakeable and leagues above most.



you can see he worked hard.. working hard =/= talent.. and yes his charisma is top notch.. its way more than that otunga dude



Kisame3rd14 said:


> I'm with you i have respect for the guy, but i still don't care for him too much but maybe that will change after NXT and hes on Raw or Sd.



yeah maybe.. but he won't really do anything amazing.. he will be a top mid-carder at most..


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 8, 2010)

The Impacts from the start of AJ's reign until January 4th were really good and I'd say the best TV wrestling at the time. It was like Russo was saying "yeah, Hogan and Bischoff are coming in to fuck shit up. But I'll give you guys what you want for now, so don't fucking turn on us!"


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 8, 2010)

A face for Cena to play off of....

Hm.... WWE's kinda shot itself in the foot by having so many flawed characters.  Noone with a babyface has any real heat.  You could make a push for Miz maybe, but that would take time.  I fear they'd just call in Rock/Stone/HHH to buffer and mess it up for the next generation.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 8, 2010)

I can't believe i am seeing this with my own eyes.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 8, 2010)

From Dixie Carters twitter:



> Just finished watching the LOST series. Better late than never. I am more lost than ever but loved it. Not everything needs to make sense.



I have nothing to add.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 8, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> From Dixie Carters twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing to add.



This is why her promotion is garbage. Shit mentality like that. "lolol not everything needs to make sense."

I bet she has a subscription for Bleach.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 8, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> The Impacts from the start of AJ's reign until January 4th were really good and I'd say the best TV wrestling at the time. It was like Russo was saying "yeah, Hogan and Bischoff are coming in to fuck shit up. But I'll give you guys what you want for now, so don't fucking turn on us!"




And by no coincidence, Impact was able to hold a rating above 1.0 for those couple of weeks.

Got to admit, I'm not sure whether Paul Heyman is good for TNA or not. _But I do agree with what he said to TNA_. Basically, all TNA needs is someone who can write to manage both the marketing and booking in TNA. I think Eric should do it.

While people blame Eric Bischoff for TNA's downfall, there's no evidence that he's anything more than one creative member and television personality for TNA, though I do admit, I was shaking my head when I heard he was one of the three people who approved of Orlando Jordan's bisexual gimmick. 

I hope Heyman comes tho. If not, they still have EzE. *shrugs*




killedbydoorknob said:


> This is why her promotion is garbage. Shit mentality like that. "lolol not everything needs to make sense."
> 
> I bet she has a subscription for Bleach.



She continues to amaze me everyday. 



Level7N00b said:


> Am I the only one who thins that Cena needs to go heel again?



He sells to much right now. If WWE sees a decline in Cena hates and shirts, they'll probably consider playing with his character a bit.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 8, 2010)

There's too many cooks in the TNA kitchen.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 8, 2010)

the bella twins look fucking good tonight on Superstars. They need to wear that shit all the time.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 8, 2010)

The Bella's need to lose their jobs.

I hope the WWE bring in Awesome Kong and Alissa Flash. Breath a little bit of life into the Divas division.

Also, in regards to the Divas...



> Dave Meltzer is reporting that a new WWE diva will be debuting on the Smackdown side, with a video package introduction on tomorrow's show. The rumor is that it will be Florida Championship Wrestling's A.J. Lee (April Jeanette).



Source:


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 8, 2010)

Alissa would fit in just fine. Kong could've been Benjamin's mama though...


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 8, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> The Bella's need to lose their jobs.
> 
> I hope the WWE bring in Awesome Kong and Alissa Flash. Breath a little bit of life into the Divas division.
> 
> ...



They're cool with me if they come out in that sexy little referee outfit every week. I hate their regular attire. Shit covers up all the curves.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, I wouldn't mind Alissa coming to the E. I felt like she was misused by TNA. She's gotta great look. She'd probably one of those dominating diva types, ala Victoria, Beth, etc. And she could wrestle...not that it actually matters.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 9, 2010)

Khris said:


> :






> those midcarders where the maineventers of ecw(well most of them)


No they weren't. The only ECW main eventers that were poached by the Big Two were Douglas and Taz. Malenko, Benoit, Eddy, Psychosis, Juvi, Rey, Foley, and Jericho all were midcarders in ECW with only Foley flirting anywhere near the main event. 



> what did that give heyman, 2-3 months? that's not "giving it a chance" to me..


In these days of weekly TV? It's plenty of time to test the waters and see what works and what doesn't.



> ........
> 
> *searches botchamania videos*


You can hate all you want, but the shows leading up to Hogan/Bischoff coming in were damn good.



> for one, heyman knows talent.. so he will book accordingly..


With the number of bums that he pushed as stars in the original ECW, I'd have to question that claim. 



> he was the head creative wasn't he?


He was the president of the company. He could okay ideas and change shit if he wanted to, but he was never part of creative in WCW in any official capacity.



> which one are you talking about? anyways, no.. heyman partially succeeded with a low profile ecw.. ecw wasn't much more than czw and chikara right now than it was at 93/94


Austin, the only one that really matters. 



> he made it so that the two major companies would think of it as competition.. he's miles ahead of russo..


Russo's booking is part of the reason that the WWF didn't die back when Vince was close to filing for bankruptcy. That trumps *anything* Heyman's ever done. And neither company thought of ECW as competition, they just used it as a feeder system to get midcarders on the cheap.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 9, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> You can hate all you want, but the shows leading up to Hogan/Bischoff coming in were damn good.



Maybe from a creative aspect. From an in-ring aspect it wasn't any different than the usual shit they give us. I can't think of anything very good aside from the first McGuinness-Angle match, which was still pretty overrated.

The Genesis 2010 pay-per-view was IMO, a pretty fantastic show (which is shocking considering it didn't even have Jeff Jarrett on the card) and it's all thanks to Hogan and Bischoff. Sadly, it's gone down hill since then but yeah, the Genesis ppv was a good sign of things picking up.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 9, 2010)

I wasn't talking about from an in-ring aspect. A lot of the normal TNA stupidity was toned down and some things were actually making sense along with new faces getting good exposure like Nigel. Then Hogan and Bisch swooped in and took a massive shit on the whole thing. It wasn't the bestest TV ever or anything like that, but for TNA, it was a huge shift from their usual BS before 1/4 happened.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 9, 2010)

In retrospect, I don't see how anyone could have agreed to the Abyss-Hogan rub or Orlando Jordan's gimmick. Man, then there's' all the problems the Nasty Boys, the NwO, Rob Terry, Bubba the Love Sponge, the Band. Wow...

I find myself agreeing with both of you dudes. When Bischoff and Hogan came into TNA, they caused some confusion by "scrambling" everything without having a solid idea of what they wanted to do. I don't think it was any coincidence that both the Knockouts and X Division changed dramatically with their arrivals. 

But now, I think Bischoff finally has a feel for the creative pen again, and Hogan realizes that he has to take a step back a bit when it comes to the creative process. His rub isn't going to work for someone else.


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2010)

Is it bad that i found rey getting dragged funny?


----------



## Darc (Jul 9, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Alissa would fit in just fine. Kong could've been Benjamin's mama though...


Mama Benjamin was fucking awesome LOL


Legend said:


> Is it bad that i found rey getting dragged funny?



I found myself laughing harder at the fact it looked like he was being dragged back across the border


----------



## Sarun (Jul 9, 2010)

I guess next year, we might get Buried Alive and Steel Cage PPV's.


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2010)

Darc said:


> I found myself laughing harder at the fact it looked like he was being dragged back across the border


And he was speaking spanish.


sarun uchiha said:


> I guess next year, we might get Buried Alive and Steel Cage PPV's.


Nah i do see them adding WarGames though.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 9, 2010)

OY!! You leave Rob Terry alone!! He's a decent performer. Also he's surprisingly over.


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2010)

Cody Rhodes Theme sounds like a Diva's.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 9, 2010)

I hope I didn't miss that part.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 9, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> No they weren't. The only ECW main eventers that were poached by the Big Two were Douglas and Taz. Malenko, Benoit, Eddy, Psychosis, Juvi, Rey, Foley, and Jericho all were midcarders in ECW with only Foley flirting anywhere near the main event.



Raven and Mike Awesome as well.. think of austin, the rock, taker, and hbk leaving back then 

plus stealing your up and coming talents could hurt even more.. 




> In these days of weekly TV? It's plenty of time to test the waters and see what works and what doesn't.


don't you get what i am saying.. he never had control to begin with.. 



> You can hate all you want, but the shows leading up to Hogan/Bischoff coming in were damn good.


they really weren't that good to general pro wrestling standards.. btw, russo still writes this shit.. thus he automatically failed at everything after hogan arrived.. thus his building was moot... 



> With the number of bums that he pushed as stars in the original ECW, I'd have to question that claim.


yeah.. cuz those bums were stolen by the WWF and WCW and were given their own division to excel at..

you don't make sense 



> He was the president of the company. He could okay ideas and change shit if he wanted to, but he was never part of creative in WCW in any official capacity.


wasn't he the one who created the NwO? 



> Austin, the only one that really matters.
> 
> Russo's booking is part of the reason that the WWF didn't die back when Vince was close to filing for bankruptcy. That trumps *anything* Heyman's ever done.


yet.. russo fucked up his whole feats with the crap he has fed in the last years.. you may have some points, but the point still stands that TNA currently needs the change.. and heyman might(as i said, might) do just that..



> And neither company thought of ECW as competition, they just used it as a feeder system to get midcarders on the cheap.



well this is an outright lie.. the only egotistical douche who never thought of ecw as competition was EzE.. 

look at the WWF and its attitude era.. it was mainly ecw-lite with some of fake prestige.. and was inspired by ECW.. 

when you look at it now, it might not look like it, but ecw was the main fuel of the monday night wars..  

ecw was the place steal talents,ideas, and corny gimmicks.. pretty much wrestling at the late 90s..


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 9, 2010)

im actually just here for Shadow Replication and Khris' back and forth action


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 9, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> im actually just here for Shadow Replication and Khris' back and forth action



we can hardly agree on anything  

and if that was the case i would've stopped long ago.. but i am curious with some stuff that i may have not known about before


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 9, 2010)

lmao, dont stop, I love watching this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 9, 2010)

well i am only stopping if shadow agreed to stop


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 9, 2010)

lmao, well good luck to you 2


----------



## Grandia (Jul 9, 2010)

loved the drew vs kofi match on smackdown, they need to main event for the whc title someday


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 9, 2010)

Why the hell is Rosa Mendez still here?   I mean, I like seeing her work out and stuff, but still...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 9, 2010)

WATCH THE SOUP, NAO!! Cottonwood's crazy promo about mustaches made it on!!


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 9, 2010)

is smackdown worth watching tonight? my friend wants to watch something else when it comes on but i told him "lol no".


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 9, 2010)

exactly hwy she's there


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 9, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> is smackdown worth watching tonight? my friend wants to watch something else when it comes on but i told him "lol no".



You actually admit to people you watch wrestling?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 9, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> You actually admit to people you watch wrestling?



He's chill about it. Most of my family knows it too. No one gives a shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 9, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> You actually admit to people you watch wrestling?



i've been through this phase 

the closet wrestling fan phase, frankly at the age of 21 i couldn't give a shit if ppl know i watch wrestling or not...


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 9, 2010)

Next thing you guys are gonna say you wear wrestling shirts out in public.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 10, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Next thing you guys are gonna say you wear wrestling shirts out in public.



for fuck's sake i don't buy any unless they're really well done.. but i'd wear it in public anyways


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 10, 2010)

Gotta love the Internet's collective  upon the news that HHH's surgery will keep him out a few extra months.

Although Cena/Rumble kinda discredits every injury report from here on out.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 10, 2010)

Khris said:


> for fuck's sake i don't buy any unless they're really well done.. but i'd wear it in public anyways



yeah because letting people know you like pro wrestling means you have to act like an idiot mark?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 10, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Gotta love the Internet's collective  upon the news that HHH's surgery will keep him out a few extra months.
> 
> Although Cena/Rumble kinda discredits every injury report from here on out.



well cena's comeback was a dumb act.. it was like he looked up, and you could see that scar in an 8 inch mini-TV.. 

he's lucky nothing really got screwed up..



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> yeah because letting people know you like pro wrestling means you have to act like an idiot mark?



meh.... i really don't get any "looks".. and even if i did, i don't care either way 

VICTORY ROAD CARD
* AJ Styles and Kazarian vs. ???
* Brother Ray vs. Jesse Neal vs. Devon
** Ric Flair vs. Jay Lethal
* Kurt Angle vs. D'Angelo Dinero*
* Steel Cage Match: Matt Morgan vs. Hernandez
* TNA Knockouts Title Match: Madison Rayne © vs. Angelina Love
** For The Vacant TNA Tag Team Titles: The Motor City Machineguns vs. Beer Money*
** TNA X-Division Ultimate X Submission Match: Doug Williams © vs. Brian Kendrick*
* TNA World Title Match: Rob Van Dam © vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Mr. Anderson vs. Abyss


bolded should be good, and for God's sake give the machine guns the tag titles already..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 10, 2010)

Khris said:


> Raven and Mike Awesome as well.. think of austin, the rock, taker, and hbk leaving back then


Raven's about the only one that would qualify for that kind of status in ECW.



> plus stealing your up and coming talents could hurt even more..


Never said it couldn't. 



> don't you get what i am saying.. he never had control to begin with..


Full control, no. His hands were still all over the first few months of ECW.



> they really weren't that good to general pro wrestling standards..


And what standards would those be? Booking making sense, new guys getting decent TV time, a few decent long-ish matches, what else are you looking for from a free TV show? 



> btw, russo still writes this shit.. thus he automatically failed at everything after hogan arrived.. thus his building was moot...


If Russo's to blame for the greatness that has been the Flair/Lethal feud so far and Sting's heel turn, then I hope he sticks around.  



> yeah.. cuz those bums were stolen by the WWF and WCW and were given their own division to excel at..


Justin Credible? New Jack? Mustafa? Danny fucking Doring? Roadkill? Mikey Whipwreck? Tommy Dreamer? Rhino? Blue Meanie? Da Baldies? Christ, I can go on and on naming most of the no-talent fucks that Heyman pushed as stars. I'm not talking about the guys that were there for six months or less and left for greener pastures.



> you don't make sense






> wasn't he the one who created the NwO?


Terry Taylor's the one who's been credited with poaching the idea from Japan, Bischoff more than likely just okayed it.



> yet.. russo fucked up his whole feats with the crap he has fed in the last years.. you may have some points, but the point still stands that TNA currently needs the change.. and heyman might(as i said, might) do just that..


Playing the "What If?" game is really going to get us nowhere. 



> well this is an outright lie.. the only egotistical douche who never thought of ecw as competition was EzE..


Vince gave Heyman money to keep it afloat. That's not thinking of ECW as "competition". 



> look at the WWF and its attitude era.. it was mainly ecw-lite with some of fake prestige.. and was inspired by ECW..


Attitude was something that was going to happen regardless of whether ECW existed or not. 



> when you look at it now, it might not look like it, but ecw was the main fuel of the monday night wars..




No, just... no.



> ecw was the place steal talents,*ideas, and corny gimmicks.. pretty much wrestling at the late 90s..*


Now you're just going overboard with this whole thing.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 10, 2010)

Joel McHale showed Cottonwood's crazy ass promo about mustaches on the soup. Then he showed when Buzz Aldrin was going on about landing gear, and said, "NOW THAT! Is wrestling."


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 10, 2010)

shit, im srsly just here to read ppl's convos most of the time


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 10, 2010)

btw, which wrestlemania got the best highlights?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 10, 2010)

was searching that, but watched this instead

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqOXNmB3KA8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 10, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Raven's about the only one that would qualify for that kind of status in ECW.


Taz was like the stone cold back then for ECW.. 



> Never said it couldn't.


thus hurting you're company's chances to stay alive



> Full control, no. His hands were still all over the first few months of ECW.


thus chaining him to ecw-lite.. 



> And what standards would those be? Booking making sense, new guys getting decent TV time, a few decent long-ish matches, what else are you looking for from a free TV show?


maybe a decent build-up to hogan/bischoff.. the most important event in the company's history.. just got that "hogan isn't coming alone"
plus all of that crumbled when hogna stepped in..



> If Russo's to blame for the greatness that has been the Flair/Lethal feud so far and Sting's heel turn, then I hope he sticks around.


sting's heel turn is no better than donkey shit.. we got 2-3 months of sting bashing ppl with a bat for no reason 

i agree the flair/lethal feud is good, but thats because aj-flair conversion failed badly replaced it a feud..

look dude, having 2-3 good angles doesn't make him god, he's still mostly shite.. 



> Justin Credible? New Jack? Mustafa? Danny fucking Doring? Roadkill? Mikey Whipwreck? Tommy Dreamer? Rhino? Blue Meanie? Da Baldies? Christ, I can go on and on naming most of the no-talent fucks that Heyman pushed as stars. I'm not talking about the guys that were there for six months or less and left for greener pastures.


those excelled at what ecw was  

the only stars that would make/made it as non harcore were taz,rvd, and douglas 



>


 
late 90s was shock TV's prime time.. thus making wcw and wwf take all those stars



> Terry Taylor's the one who's been credited with poaching the idea from Japan, Bischoff more than likely just okayed it.


just like e with vince, if vince didn't okay it, its moot.. so *some *of the credit must go ro bischoff



> Playing the "What If?" game is really going to get us nowhere.



just saying heyman COULD change something.. this wasn't about comparing the two.. in reality you might be right, that russo is better but now.. giving heyman the chance might prove this wrong.. 

this was a what-if game all along, ashamed you found out this late  



> Vince gave Heyman money to keep it afloat. That's not thinking of ECW as "competition".


and later stole its conception 



> Attitude was something that was going to happen regardless of whether ECW existed or not.


no, almost every monday night war/ecw interview states otherwise.. just look at the conversion from wwf96 to wwf97.. if you're say it wasn't inspired by ecw you're blind 


> No, just... no.


both companies stole the conception.. one company stole its talents.. 



> Now you're just going overboard with this whole thing.


well this isn't my opinion though, lots of interviews state this.. they might be wrong, i dunno, but it feels right and accurate to me..

this whole got overboard really.. the main point was that heyman would be a asset to TNA and might change stuff around if he took full creative control..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 10, 2010)

Khris said:


> Taz was like the stone cold back then for ECW..


I was talking about the two guys you named, not everyone else.



> thus hurting you're company's chances to stay alive


The company was hurting to stay alive even with those guys. 



> thus chaining him to ecw-lite..


... what? 



> maybe a decent build-up to hogan/bischoff.. the most important event in the company's history.. just got that "hogan isn't coming alone"
> plus all of that crumbled when hogna stepped in..


It crumbled because Hogan and Bischoff hit the giant reset button on the company and rendered everything that happened before it moot. That's not Russo's fault, that's all Hogan and Bischoff. 



> sting's heel turn is no better than donkey shit.. we got 2-3 months of sting bashing ppl with a bat for no reason


"No reason"? He's given plenty of reason. Are you even watching the show? 



> i agree the flair/lethal feud is good, but thats because aj-flair conversion failed badly replaced it a feud..


... what?



> look dude, having 2-3 good angles doesn't make him god, he's still mostly shite..


... I never said it made him good.



> those excelled at what ecw was


Being complete shit? I agree. 



> the only stars that would make/made it as non harcore were taz,rvd, and douglas


RVD's the only one of that group who has.



> late 90s was shock TV's prime time.. thus making wcw and wwf take all those stars


WCW used those guys to fill up the first hour of Nitro before the big names came out, shock TV had nothing to do with it. Hell, even with the NWO going strong, WCW was still relatively tame when it came to mature content.

The WWF only signed one ECW guy of consequence(Foley) and he got over using an entirely different gimmick. On the whole "shock TV" front, the Goldust character's ambiguous sexual orientation debuted in '95, which was damn near two years before Attitude really hit it big, showed Vince was going to make the transition to a more risque product regardless of whether ECW existed or not.



> just like e with vince, if vince didn't okay it, its moot.. so *some *of the credit must go ro bischoff


No, it's not the same thing at all. Unapproved shit used to make it onto Nitro ALL THE TIME. Vince is a meticulous guy by nature and if he didn't approve of what Russo wrote, it'd either be edited to his liking or it wouldn't make it onto TV period. Jericho even notes numerous times about his WCW tenure in his book about how a lot of things he did during his heel run were unapproved and how he did a lot of shit to test and see if management was paying attention to his segments.




> just saying heyman COULD change something.. this wasn't about comparing the two.. in reality you might be right, that russo is better but now.. giving heyman the chance might prove this wrong..


I never said Russo was better, only that he's actually written stuff that's actually drawn money. I stated a while back that I thought they were practically the same. 




> and later stole its conception


Addressed this earlier.



> no, almost every monday night war/ecw interview states otherwise.. just look at the conversion from wwf96 to wwf97.. if you're say it wasn't inspired by ecw you're blind


People radically over-estimate ECW's value in-regards to late-90's WWF.



> both companies stole the conception.. one company stole its talents..


Neither company stole the concept of ECW.



> well this isn't my opinion though, lots of interviews state this.. they might be wrong, i dunno, but it feels right and accurate to me..






> this whole got overboard really.. the main point was that heyman would be a asset to TNA and might change stuff around if he took full creative control..


At best, it's a lateral move. Heyman's booking isn't conducive to drawing money.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 10, 2010)

you still completely missed my point 

have a cookie


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 10, 2010)

why does everyone think ECW was such a draw in the 90s? It came on some cable channel late at night on weekends. No one was watching that shit except for hardcore wrestling fans that went out of their way looking for it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 10, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> why does everyone think ECW was such a draw in the 90s? It came on some cable channel late at night on weekends. No one was watching that shit except for hardcore wrestling fans that went out of their way looking for it.



 Who is everyone?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 10, 2010)

I can't make heads or tails of how successful ECW was.

I really wish guys like Sabu were more responsible. As opposed to Steven Richards, I'd really like to see him in TNA. Ringside might be too small for him to do what he does best tho.

Who do you guys think will leave Victory Road TNA Champion?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 10, 2010)

Apparently Jimmy Wang Yang is heading to All Japan for the time being.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 10, 2010)

isnt he japanese?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 10, 2010)

Khris said:


> you still completely missed my point
> 
> have a cookie






Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> why does everyone think ECW was such a draw in the 90s? It came on some cable channel late at night on weekends. No one was watching that shit except for hardcore wrestling fans that went out of their way looking for it.


Not everyone thinks that way, it's just that the former mutants combined with how much it's constantly brought up has fooled a lot of people. 



Raiden said:


> I can't make heads or tails of how successful ECW was.


It was pretty successful for an indy.



> Who do you guys think will leave Victory Road TNA Champion?


Probably RVD or Abyss. 



Michael Lucky said:


> isnt he japanese?


Might be Korean, I think.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 10, 2010)

Hhhmm. Here are the wrestlers (who aren't in TNA) that I would be interested in seeing in the WWE.

I'd like to see the following:

*The Briscoe Brothers* - By this point I'm sure everyone knows that tag teams hardly get any serious attention paid to them in this day and age, so I'm not going to go out say these guys should be main-eventing or anything, because they shouldn't. From a tag team or a singles standpoint. I do however, feel that these guys can get over and be a fun mid-card act. Kind of like Crime Time, except better. Both guys are pretty competent in the ring and a bit of time in FCW would likely polish an already solid set of tools. The thing I like about these guys is that they pull off the whole bad-ass shtick really well, IMO. I think they could do well in both a heel and face role.

*Colt Cabana* - Yeah, I'd love to see the WWE give this guy another shot. Not sure about the conditions of his release last time but it was a huge waste of talent on the WWE's part. He's not an amazing in-ring prospect but he can certainly hold his own, that's not really his strongest point though. Colt's strongest suit is his mic skills which IMO, puts his ceiling pretty high. In terms of natural charasma, I'd put him on par with the likes of Christian easily. So he's definitely got the skill set to stay over in my eyes, if given the right opportunity.

*Consequences Creed* - Heh. I will be the first to admit that Creed sucks, but there's something I like about him that I just can't put my finger on. Sure, he's pretty much your traditional X-Division type wrestler, where selling and psychology is completely non-existent. Unlike a guy like say Christopher Daniels, though (he's 40 years old) Creed is only 23, so he's got plenty of time to unlearn all of the bad habits that he picked up on the Indy circuit and in TNA. I also heard he's good friends with R-Truth, so there might be some influence there. I'm hoping a developmental contract is in Creed's future.


I'd like to see Awesome Kong, Chris Hero, Alissa Flash and Delirious in the WWE too, but I can't be bothered writing about them right now.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 10, 2010)

lol I just looked at 

Anyone realize that he said there would be a surprise announcement at Victory Road? Here are the hints he posted:

Birdman resting in the lane
Birdman resting in the lane
Birdman resting in the lane

Good luck figuring out what the hell he's talking about. First image is an airport, second image is a production light of some sort, third image is the ocean. What ze effe.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 10, 2010)

Briscoes had a few looks in FCW. Wonder why they never got a deal...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 11, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> why does everyone think ECW was such a draw in the 90s? It came on some cable channel late at night on weekends. No one was watching that shit except for hardcore wrestling fans that went out of their way looking for it.



ECW may not have been the draw that WWF and WCW was, but you can't deny that impact that ECW made on prowrestling in North America. And thats pretty much the sole reason why ECW gets the praise it gets.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 11, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Briscoes had a few looks in FCW. Wonder why they never got a deal...



It' prolly cause the Briscoes dont seem like the type that the E would go for these days. If this was the AE, they'd get signed in a heartbeat. No hesistation at all.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 11, 2010)

Is anyone going to bother to watch Victory Road tomorrow ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> why does everyone think ECW was such a draw in the 90s? It came on some cable channel late at night on weekends. No one was watching that shit except for hardcore wrestling fans that went out of their way looking for it.



no body said it was a draw, neither anybody said it was good.. it just had some impact in some aspects.. thats all.. 




Shadow Replication 1480 said:


>


well, if you can tell me what was my point i will rep you


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 11, 2010)

Speaking of Consequences Creed. He won the ECWA Super 8 tournament and posted the following on Twitter:



> Who has two thumbs and just won the super 8? Creed is back son, with a vengeance. Stay tuned.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 11, 2010)

Got the Steamboat DVD today :ho


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 11, 2010)

ECW I wouldn't say was astonishing. But it brought controversy and got people to talk.

Dreamer and Sandman's singapore cane match.
Raven crucifying Sandman.

That's what people tend to remember. That and BLOOD EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-AJn-huDzc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrvkCA8gsAg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grandia (Jul 11, 2010)

any predictions for the RAW & SD MITB case matches?

Mine

Raw: Miz or Morisson
 SD: Drew or Kofi


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 11, 2010)

I can agree with those predictions. If Morrison wins, they could use this as a means of building him up. And especially if they actually go through with the rumored havin Drew win it, they will need to have a face win the other one. Also we know Miz doesn't need it. MITB has always been the match for guys who are struggling.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 11, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Might be Korean, I think.



oh ok, that makes sense


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 11, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> ECW I wouldn't say was astonishing. But it brought controversy and got people to talk.
> 
> Dreamer and Sandman's singapore cane match.
> Raven crucifying Sandman.
> ...



don't forget the women looking like crack heads.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2010)

i'd like it if drew won.. but i dunno if thats going to change anything.. he will just walk out and say he is the chosen one .. they milked it too much already


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 11, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Briscoes had a few looks in FCW. Wonder why they never got a deal...



C'mon man, the Briscoes in the WWE? Those guys could never transition to that style. The Briscoes are too vulgar and their style is too wild.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 11, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> MITB has always been the match for guys who are struggling.



Lol. It's an easy and simple way to elevate people who are ready for that spot.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 11, 2010)

Is anyone watching TNA Victory Road at the moment?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 11, 2010)

im                     not


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 11, 2010)

^ Lol. Why did you delete your post, Raiden? It was interesting.

How was the Kendrick-Williams match? Kendrick been pretty good since he returned to TNA.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 11, 2010)

I didn't want to annoy anyone with mixed news. 

It was alright; Kendrick didn't shine as much as he does on Thursdsay.

Williams was in control of most of the match, countering everything Kendrick threw at him. Kendrick tried to fight him off, but he got caught in a cobra clutch, and after the referee concluded he was unable to continue, that was it. He couldn't keep his arm up.

Flair vs. Lethal about to take place. lol Ric cut a great promo. When Christie suggested Lethal might win, Flair responded by saying, "You know sometimes I mistake you for a blonde."


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 11, 2010)

Hhhmm.

How was Flair-Lethal? I've been intrigued in this match for weeks.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 11, 2010)

Not too bad. I was surprised Flair could take so many shots.

He tapped out lol.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 12, 2010)

Guns win the belts. All without a razorblade.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 12, 2010)

Jeff Jarrett wrestled Desmond Wolfe on the pre-show?!?!?

That's like a main-event feud, from an in-ring and drawing perspective. Honestly, I would pay to see that match on the top of a TNA ppv card.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 12, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Lol. It's an easy and simple way to elevate people who are *ready for that spot*.



I wouldn't go that far. Imo, Swagger was not ready, at all, to win that MITB. I always felt that way. Hell, I still do. I think the E did a terrible job bulding him up as a main eventer. Punk, over time, became a credible main eventer. Swagger, to this day, still doesn't strike me a a main eventer. I just can't take the guy serious. Just my opinion.


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2010)

And you could take Punk as a serious Main Event star when he first won it? Swagger is far more convincing at this point than Punk was. It took Punk a second MITB win and a heel turn to become a serious main event player.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 12, 2010)

Difference is. Vinny was seething over the fact a someone Punk's size could draw heat that well. So he said, Jack, heres your belt, go draw more heat than CM Punk. Now Swagger is randomly ankle locking Rey and looking more of a pussy for having to do that to a cruiserweight.


----------



## SilverCross (Jul 12, 2010)

hows he looking bad beating up on rey?
how does beating up on the biggest underdog in the company making him look bad??

most cruiser weights i'd agree, but this is rey, that simply changes things.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 12, 2010)

I dunno...just seems like a move of a desperate man.


----------



## SilverCross (Jul 12, 2010)

just easy heat anyways, beat up a small guy fans love.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 12, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> just easy heat anyways, beat up a small guy fans love.



that was the point I guess


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 12, 2010)

I just thought it was random. And just you wait, Punk will still get more heat.


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2010)

Punk has been slipping since the end of his feud with Rey. Getting owned by Kane and then the SES implosion? It's not looking good. A feud with Christian after Money In The Bank would fit just right. It should push Christian to a Main Event status (even if its only on Smackdown) while giving Punk fodder to cut some more epic promos.

And Rey isn't just a cruiserweight. He is the World Heavyweight Champion. Swagger is making the Champ his bitch.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QW5Ci-MNrJM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 12, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Difference is. Vinny was seething over the fact a *someone Punk's size could draw heat that well.* So he said, Jack, heres your belt, go draw more heat than CM Punk. Now Swagger is randomly ankle locking Rey and looking more of a pussy for having to do that to a cruiserweight.


Please tell me you're just fucking around because if not, that's a really fucking stupid thing to say.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 12, 2010)

Masato Yoshino beat YAMATO for the belt. Granted he's WAY BETTAH then Doi, but man...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 12, 2010)

Just joking around.

You realize Ghost will kill you for that right, Commish?


----------



## Legend (Jul 12, 2010)

That RKO was sick


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 12, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Just joking around.
> 
> You realize Ghost will kill you for that right, Commish?



I know. 

Course it doesn't erase the sting of a bald BxB Hulk.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 12, 2010)

NO!!! HE WAS THE GACKT OF PURO!!!

So what is the relevance of Nexus attacking Morrison?


----------



## Hellion01 (Jul 12, 2010)

Is Cena facing Nexus yet?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 12, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Masato Yoshino beat YAMATO for the belt. Granted he's WAY BETTAH then Doi, but man...





But ya know, I forgot your a damned dirty indy-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who only sees Yoshino's spot monkey tendencies and not Doi talent.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 12, 2010)

Continue! This amuses me!!


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 12, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> NO!!! HE WAS THE GACKT OF PURO!!!
> 
> So what is the relevance of Nexus attacking Morrison?



Morrison helped Cena last week.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 12, 2010)

Yoshino is much more then a quick runner. You don't survive exploding cage matches if you're not good. 

I miss WSX...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 12, 2010)

Besides that. Cause I get Yoshi getting beat up on television given he did 50 back handed chops in a dark match last week.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 13, 2010)

Vox said:


> *And you could take Punk as a serious Main Event star when he first won it?* Swagger is far more convincing at this point than Punk was. It took Punk a second MITB win and a heel turn to become a serious main event player.



Never said I did. And Swagger aint got shit on Punk. Punk is much better on the mic. He's better in the ring. He's better than Swagger overall, period.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 13, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Yoshino is much more then a quick runner. You don't survive exploding cage matches if you're not good.
> 
> I miss WSX...



I hated WSX. It just didn't do shit for me. I think it was just a bunch of wrestlers doin crazy, spot monkey-ish stunts. 

I fucks with Naruki Doi. Like the guy. He had a good match with Danielson at "Untouchable".


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 13, 2010)

WSX felt like a parody of a wrestling promotion. Didn't it barely last 2 episodes? And everyone was hyping it up like it was going to be the new ECW or WCW. LOL.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 13, 2010)

oh WSX


----------



## Vox (Jul 13, 2010)

Of course Punk is more talented. Duh. Its freaking Punk.


----------



## Grandia (Jul 13, 2010)

so mark henry is the 8th mitb RAW participant?



*Spoiler*: __ 



winner am confirmed


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 13, 2010)

Was WSX it's own wrestling company? And yeah, it sucked. They were just in the beginning of an X-Pac-Evan Bourne feud though, that would've been pretty good.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow. I just found out Mick Foley voiced the Boulder in an episode of Avatar: The Last Airbender, "The Blind Bandit".


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 13, 2010)

WSX might have been interesting if it was more than a half hour long. I remember when wrestlers would get thrown into explosives the camera would get all hazy and everything would be in like slow motion.

MTV is bringing this Lucha Libre promotion. They didn't state what it was, I wonder if it's the one that has been brewing in Argentina


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 13, 2010)

WSX did something in 30 mins. that neither TNA/WWE can do in 2 hours. Make a FUN product. Sadly everything has to be super serious these days.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 13, 2010)

Obviously wasn't that fun if no one watched it. And c'mon, WWE and TNA being serious products?


----------



## Watchman (Jul 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSeg7bFgAdY[/YOUTUBE]

What.

The.

FUCK?

How can you just take out all of JR's soundbites like that? 

His "It's not over/THE WORLD IS WATCHING" always got me pumped right the fuck up whenever I watched that intro.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 13, 2010)

Holy crap was that Morrison/Dibiase promo horrifyingly bad.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 13, 2010)

Watchman said:


> His "It's not over/THE WORLD IS WATCHING" always got me pumped right the fuck up whenever I watched that intro.



Wow. I thought it was awful when they repaced "Hulkamania" with the awkward Million Dollar Man line. But that's just... wow.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 13, 2010)

Silence! Morrison was actually decent last night.


----------



## Watchman (Jul 13, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Silence! Morrison was actually decent last night.





			
				John Morrison said:
			
		

> The rare duck billed sea faring dung chewing African platypus





No, he really wasn't. He is still just as terrible on the mic. One of the worst mic workers in the company today.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 13, 2010)

I thought that line was funny. Like I've said in the past, mic work is one of the more overrated aspects of wrestling. Sure its necessary, but if you're gonna just watch to hear people talk, watch CSpan.


----------



## Watchman (Jul 13, 2010)

In *wrestling*, yes, but you're deluding yourself if you think WWE is wrestling anymore. It's Sports Entertainment (Good grief, Cole even said during a match this Raw "Look at that excellent Sports Entertainment!"), relying as much on, if not more on storylines and characters as actual wrestling.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 13, 2010)

I know I keep forgetting that. Which is why TNA is getting me to tune in more. No holding back in that company. Also this thursday looks to be good.


----------



## Watchman (Jul 13, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> I know I keep forgetting that. Which is why TNA is getting me to tune in more. No holding back in that company. Also this thursday looks to be good.



TNA is wrestling?  

Their top face literally could not give a darn in the ring and had to be publically dressed down by Dixie Carter for being a lazy ass spot monkey.

Their next top face is Jeff Fucking Hardy, end of.

They used their ridiculous ranking system to put an INJURED Sting against the aforementioned can't-give-a-fuck RVD as the main event of Slammiversary.

They completely buried probably the most talented wrestler on the roster in favour of Abyss, who was even at his best mere Kane level, and is nowhere near that now.

TNA is garbage. It's not Wrestling, and it's Sports Entertainment only in the sense of watching a Trainwreck. They have the talent needed to be a damned good promotion, but their terrible booking, pushing of terrible people and reliance on Flashy spots over anything of substance is dooming them.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 13, 2010)

I meant AJ Styles Vs. Kazarian that match was very good. Also I will cite the woo off between Flair and Lethal til I get bored with wrestling.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 13, 2010)

Interesting news about last night's RAW.



> On another note.The dark match after raw was Orton and Cena taking on Shemus and Edge. They pulled Cena out of the ring and glued the cut on his eye shut. It was open pretty good. At the end of the match a female fan jumped into the ring and the ref grebbed her and took her to the gorund before she could get to Cena. *Orton started trying to stomp the girl *and Cena fell in front of her telling Orton it was ok. *Orton called her a stupid bitch and climbed the ropes*. Tried calling in live but did not make it in time.



Orton has a serious temper much?




Watchman said:


> TNA is wrestling?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I hold a similar sense of hopelessness for the company, but it looks like things might change. 

People have generally said that the last three Impacts have been good, and by no coincidence. Dreamer was behind planning them all, surprising considering his writing completely ruined another promotion.

The PPV was horrible though, especially in terms of booking. All the guys for Fortune lost except AJ and Kaz. Hell, I would have at least had Ric Flair win *since he is the leader*. 

 And Jeff Jarret lied about a surprise.

TNA is trying to get Heyman to come in; Dixie is actually have talks with him daily.

What I don't get is what is Bischoff doing.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 13, 2010)

He's getting his resume ready.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 13, 2010)

TNA has Douglas Williams. That alone makes them more watchable then the other guys.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 13, 2010)

Douglas Williams has introduced the X Division to a little thing called TECHNICAL WRESTLING! And I love it.

Edit: I would go so far as to say, Magnus was the Jannety of the British Invasion. Williams and Terry have been successful.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 13, 2010)

At least The Motor City Machine Guns finally got the titles.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 13, 2010)

Raiden said:


> And Jeff Jarret lied about a surprise.



Wait, you think THAT was bad booking? They put a main-event worthy feud on the PRE-SHOW!!!

Jeff and Nigel should never, ever be on the pre-show, especially against each other. If you do Wolfe-Jarrett, you do it as a semi-main event on a PPV. I honestly have no idea what goes through the minds of TNA's higher ups sometimes.


----------



## Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Im addicted to Drew Mcintyre's theme.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 13, 2010)

What's that marching on I hear.
Perhaps the end is drawing near.
You never hear the shot that takes you down.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 13, 2010)

So I am watching Vic Road X, and the lethal flair match has some crazy fanboy screaming at Rick to get him!  Dude even eyes the camera a bit, but never stops yelling.  Plant? Or nutjob?


----------



## Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]8c_QlGODXf8[/YOUTUBE] Best Theme in Wrestling atm


----------



## Fat Free Milk (Jul 13, 2010)

Is Cena still superman and unbearable to watch? He is single handedly the reason I stopped watching WWE.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 13, 2010)

I dream broken dreams. I dream them for you make them come true.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah, and he's still easily in the top 5 best wrestlers in the world. :/


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 13, 2010)

Fat Free Milk said:


> Is Cena still superman and unbearable to watch? He is single handedly the reason I stopped watching WWE.



If you don't like Cena, just admit it. Don't paint it as Superman booking. That's hardly just Cena. It's babyfaces from ever.


----------



## Fat Free Milk (Jul 13, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> *If you don't like Cena, just admit it. *Don't paint it as Superman booking. That's hardly just Cena. It's babyfaces from ever.



I thought I made it pretty obvious I don't like Cena?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 13, 2010)

They toned down Super Cena since Nexus raided and made an example of him...sadly if Heyman booked it, it would have been complete with Cena crucified.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 13, 2010)

He hasn't been "Superman" since the injury. In fact someone in Cena's position shouldn't be losing half as much as he does. Props to him for actually caring about the business. Gotta love people still living in 2006 though...


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 13, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Gotta love people still living in 2006 though...


Agreed.  Cena even takes it on the chin from haters with a smile.  And takes losses.  What do people want?

Anyways, finishing u-p Vic Road and just wanted to say Lethal Flair was alright, but MCM vs BM was freaking epic.  Also, agreed on X-Div title being held by a technique freak.  Last but not least, RVD has the BEST theme ever.


----------



## Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Agreed.  Cena even takes it on the chin from haters with a smile.  And takes losses.  What do people want?
> 
> Anyways, finishing u-p Vic Road and just wanted to say Lethal Flair was alright, but MCM vs BM was freaking epic.  Also, agreed on X-Div title being held by a technique freak. * Last but not least, RVD has the BEST theme ever.*


Ive agreed on everything you've said except for that, Drew's is better


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 13, 2010)

Orton is a fucking maniac. he really needs to seek help. He tried to stomp a woman?!? Hoooly shit! I bet domestic abuse is big in his home.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 13, 2010)

this


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 13, 2010)

ROB VAN DAMMM!!!!!!

THE WHOLE F'ING SHOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fat Free Milk (Jul 13, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> He hasn't been "Superman" since the injury. In fact someone in Cena's position shouldn't be losing half as much as he does. Props to him for actually caring about the business. *Gotta love people still living in 2006 though*...



Well in all fairness, that's the year I stopped watching it. 

For the fans still watching it, Is WWE worth getting back into or is it still going downhill?

I heard WWE is becoming as child friendly as possible like changing Cena's finisher from the FU to the attitude adjustment or trying to get rid of blood etc.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 13, 2010)

So here is the reason JR was removed from the opening sequence. He dared to go to UFC 116 and was seen on camera at the event. Gay right?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 13, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> ROB VAN DAMMM!!!!!!
> 
> THE WHOLE F'ING SHOW!!!!!!!!!



VAN DAMINATOR

VAN CUSHINATOR

VAN ASSASSINATOR


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 13, 2010)

From an in-ring perspective the WWE is better than it's ever been.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 13, 2010)

it's worth watching on youtube where you can skip around at your whim.  The new paradigm of being a little crazy is going a little fast, but I anticipated it weeks back.





InBrightestDay said:


> From an in-ring perspective the WWE is  better than it's ever been.


Would you elaborate?


----------



## Darc (Jul 13, 2010)

Orton is the fucking man, should of stomped her ass good lmaooooo.

What's a dark match anyway? There are matches after the show?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 13, 2010)

Dark Matches mean they aren't aired.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 13, 2010)

Fat Free Milk said:


> Well in all fairness, that's the year I stopped watching it.
> 
> For the fans still watching it, Is WWE worth getting back into or is it still going downhill?
> 
> I heard WWE is becoming as child friendly as possible like changing Cena's finisher from the FU to the attitude adjustment or trying to get rid of blood etc.



eh just watch the PPVs.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 13, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Dark Matches mean they aren't aired.



Yeah.

Dark matches after RAW are usually championships matches or tag teams including big names.

For example, John Cena fought Sheamus for the WWE title for weeks during Sheamus' first title reign in dark matches.

Good practice for Sheamus.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 13, 2010)

WWE has always been for kids. You're delusional if you think otherwise. The wrestling is better top to the bottom certainly. For the most part it sucked during the Attitude Era. There's actually a lot more focus on the ring stuff these days. Yeah Raw is still entertainy, but Smackdown and the former ECW were smark dirty secrets.

A lot of people get confused with the whole PG thing. I guess it means they have to admit they follow a product designed for 6-year olds. Honestly if they weren't so obvious about the blood thing (stopping matches to clean up) and didn't publicly state they were going back to PG, nobody would have noticed any difference.

And yet there's alternatives (not TNA) out there, you just have to be willing to give them a shot.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 13, 2010)

NXT Spoilers:



*Spoiler*: __ 



Taped at the Freedom Hall in Louisville, Kentucky:

- Alberto Del Rio speaks to open the show. He refuses to speak english for us Americans. JD Maverick/Michaels comes out and is introduced as JD Jordan.

Alberto Del Rio enziguiri's JD off the 2nd rope for the first pinfall of the night.


NXT FOR TONIGHT

NXT comes up with Matt Striker and Ashley Valence as they bring out the WWE Pro's.

*NXT comes up with Matt Striker and Ashley Valence in the ring as they bring out the WWE Pro's.

Striker and Valence then introduce the Nexus.

Wade Barrett, as usual, serves as the mouthpiece for the Nexus. He says they're glad to be on the show that gave them their start. They're not here to cause problems, they're here to relax.

- Lucky Cannon and Mark Henry defeated Alex Riley and The Miz.

- Perry Watson show with MVP turns into a 20 man battle royal with WWE stars vs. NXT rookies vs. Nexus, every man for themselves.

Nexus stays on the outside and attacks each superstar as they are eliminated. Nexus finally enters the ring when the odds are in their favor.

Nexus wins and continues to destroy the WWE pro's.

Striker interviews the Nexus, bottom line" "You're either Nexus or against us."


----------



## Raiden (Jul 13, 2010)

ARG-SK game

Cash money! Got the video with Orton allegedly attacking the fan.

The reports were all lies. He was only joking when he motioned to give an RKO lol.


----------



## SilverCross (Jul 13, 2010)

was still funny tho


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 13, 2010)

> Well in all fairness, that's the year I stopped watching it.
> 
> For the fans still watching it, Is WWE worth getting back into or is it still going downhill?
> 
> I heard WWE is becoming as child friendly as possible like changing Cena's finisher from the FU to the attitude adjustment or trying to get rid of blood etc.



They also got rid of chair shots and Flair-esque chops.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 13, 2010)

I figured out why Eve fails. She looks like a white girl with a tan. Her eyes are green, her hair is blonde, and she's tan.

Another Nexus beat down. ...Shocking...


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 14, 2010)

Smackdown spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Results courtesy of GERWECK.NET

- Smackdown Recap video: Jack Swagger/Mysterio/Big Show ankle lock events, then Kane interrogates Swagger about Undertaker.

- Kofi Kingston vs Cody Rhodes ends in a no contest(?) when Kane comes to the ring and destroys them both. Kane says that there will be a bludgeoning tonight! He knows Jack Swagger, and that Swagger is a LIAR!

- Backstage: Mysterio gets his ankle wrapped, then Josh Matthews interviews Mysterio about his injury and ability to compete on Sunday at Money in the Bank.

- Backstage: Swagger is on the phone with someone who is on their way to the arena, who will help him handle his situation with Kane tonight.

- Drew McIntyre defeated Christian with a double underhook DDT.

- An Alberto Del Rio video airs. While he stands in his dining room with a beautiful ocean view behind him, he talks about his intelligence. Knowledge is power. He is the product of a superior education.

- CM Punk stands in the ring and talks. Big Show interrupts and comes out with two ladders: A 12' and a 4' ladder. CM Punk is angry about being interrupted and after some conversation, Punk allows Big Show the opportunity to entertain the crowd, while Punk and the rest of the Straight Edge Society looks on from ringside.

Big Show demonstrates that a normal ladder won't work as he steps on the first rung and it snaps in two. He then reasons that he's really tall anyway, so he could get by with the smaller ladder. He sets it up, shrugs, and says "Nevermind."

Big Show then motions for the stage hands to bring out HIS LADDER! They come out with a huge, quadruple-reinforced ladder that looks like it can hold a circus elephant. Big Show says that no matter how many times he eats at Subway, he doubts he'll ever exceed this ladder's 2,000 lb weight limit.

Punk says he'd like to see Big Show do a 450 off the top of the ladder---his 450 lbs tumbling through the middle of the ring, through the arena floor, and into the center of the earth!

SES jumps Big Show from behind and Luke Gallows knocks him down with the four foot ladder. Punk mockingly climbs the HUGE ladder and looks at the Money in the Bank briefcase. The SES praises him until Big Show gets up and throws Gallows out of the ring.

(The Mystery Masked SES member) climbs the ladder with Punk to escape Big Show, and Punk pushes him off onto Big Show, who catches him and throws him onto Gallows on the arena floor!

Big Show then circles the ladder with punk on top of it. Punk has nowhere to go as Big Show climbs the ladder and puts Punk into the Cobra Clutch. Big Show then rips off CM Punk's Mask, exposing his bald, shaven head!

- Chris Masters and Kelly Kelly defeated Trent Baretta and WWE Women's Champion Layla in a mixed tag match.

- Dolph Ziggler defeated Matt Hardy with help from Vickie Guerrero.

- Backstage: limo arrives. ??? hands swagger an envelope and after passing it off to a production assistant to rush to the production truck, they head to the ring.

In ring: Swagger introduces his father. They show the pictures of Swagger and his father working out, then holding a prize winning fish, then a chicken wing contest... KANE!!!

Kane doesn't believe him! Swagger tries to show more evidence, but Kane grabs Swagger for the chokeslam!

Swagger hits Kane with the microphone, then applies the ankle lock. Mysterio runs out and 619's Swagger to break the hold. Kane grabs BOTH Swagger and his dad for a chokeslam. Swagger slips out and Kane chokeslams Daddy Swagger while Jack watches on from ringside. Kane then tombstone piledrivered Swagger's Dad.

---

Off the Air- Advertised Main Event: Rey Mysterio vs Jack Swagger in the Steel Cage for the World Heavyweight Championship... Mysterio Retains.





Impact spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Credit: John Benoit and Pwinsider.com

TNA Impact for 7/22

*We open with the standard pyro as Taz and Mike Tenay welcome us.

*TNA Global champion Rob Terry vs. AJ Styles. Pretty decent with Kaz trying help Styles every chance he gets. At one point, Terry does push ups with Styles. In the end, Styles uses the ropes to get the pin and become the new Global champion. Fortune gets their first title.

*Sarita and Madison Rayne are speaking backstage about their issues with Velvet Sky and Taylor Wilde, respectively. Sky shows up. Sky accuses Sarita of being the motorcycle woman. They mention the Knockouts Tag Team titles will be defended tonight.

*Angelina Love and Taylor Wilde vs. Sarita and Madision Rayne. Before the match, Earl Hebner announces that since the TNA Board of Directors has no proof it was actually a member of the Beautiful People who interfered at Victory Road, the Knockouts championship must go back to Rayne. Love hands the belt over to Hebner and Rayne is champion again. The match goes back and forth. Love and Taylor win. The Motorocycle woman arrives and helps beat down Love and Wilde. Velvet Sky and Lacey Von Erich come out on the stage as the heels are leaving and Rayne convinces Lacey to leave with her, leaving Sky alone on the ramp.

*Mick Foley, Rhino, Raven, Stevie Richards and Tommy Dreamer are seen arriving at the Impact Zone.

*Kurt Angle vs. Hernandez. Pretty good match. Lots of near falls but in the end, Angle locks in the anklelock and Hernandez taps. I'd assume this was a ranking match and Angle is after #6 next.

*After the match, Kevin Nash comes out and calls out Jeff Jarrett. After a minute or so, Jarrett comes out. Nash says that he thought about what Jarrett said last week, but that it wasn't Sting who is the log in the TNA punchbowl, but Jarrett. Jarrett says he doesn't know what Nash is talking about. Nash blames Jarrett for the entire Scott Hall and Sean Waltman contract issues. He tells Jarrett he is a selfish son of a b***h and walks off. Jarrett is left speechless.

*Samoa Joe vs. Jeff Hardy for the first time ever, so they are giving away a PPV bout for free. The match starts off with Joe chants then Hardy chants start, building to dueling chants as the two battle around ringside. Pretty back forth between the two with lots of near falls. Joe takes advantage by keeping it mat based wrestling so Hardy cannot get his high flying stuff going. Lots of powerful chops by Joe. More near falls. Joe has the crossface locked in but hardy gets his foot to the ropes. Fans chanting for Hardy. They keep going and the bell rings for a time limit draw. They keep going at it as the referees try to keep them apart.

*Mr. Anderson pinned Matt Morgan with the Mic Check. Morgan attacks Anderson after the match when he calls for the mic and bloodies him. Anderson is helped out by the trainers.

*TNA Tag Team champions The Motor City Machineguns vs. Beer Money in a No Rules Street Fight. Match #2 of 5 match series. Beer Money out first in t-shirt and jeans with kneepads on out, Next are the Guns dressed in shirts and their wrestling outfits. The fight goes straight up the ramp immediately. One of the Guns hold Storm so the other can sprint up the ramp with a kick. Beer Money uses a chair to take back over. Beer Money clothesline referee Brian Hebner. The Guns use a trash can on Storm. Earl Hebner runs in but is bumped and there's no referee. Storm cracks a beer bottle over one of the Gun's heads. They drag a ref over to count and get the pinfall. Beer Money are up 2-0.

*Christy Hemme interviewed TNA champion Rob Van Dam. Both mentioned the ECW letters as Van Dam said ECW was where he first became a star and it was great to be back with the boys again last week.

*TNA President Dixie Carter came out to address what happened last week with Tommy Dreamer. She notes that she had invited the former ECW stars to TNA. Dreamer said that several years ago, they were promised things that didn't come true and it wasn't fair to the wrestlers or the fans. He asked Carter to give everyone "one last night." Carter agreed, but only if the former ECW crew have "full control" of the PPV. Dreamer promised they were going to take the Impact Zone "to the Extreme."


----------



## Grandia (Jul 14, 2010)

Eve = another whitewashed latina, so sad


----------



## Vox (Jul 14, 2010)

Gotta facepalm when people blow shit out of proportion. Poor Orton.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 14, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about Hunico? All I know is that he's a luchador wrestling down in WWE's developmental company (FCW) at the moment.

Where has he wrestled? Is he any good? Etc.


----------



## Fat Free Milk (Jul 14, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> They also got rid of chair shots and Flair-esque chops.



WHAT!?!? That's insanity. I'm happy I stopped watching it. Sounds awful now.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 14, 2010)

Im not sure but I think he's Super Nova


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 14, 2010)

Fat Free Milk said:


> WHAT!?!? That's insanity. I'm happy I stopped watching it. Sounds awful now.



Its not even that serious. Chops ruin matches and for the most part chair shots always looked lame or extremely obvious.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 14, 2010)

Not to mention chair shots to the head is pointless since if you actually got someone on the head with one they'd stay down.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 14, 2010)

hmm, I don't get why that would make them pointless


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 14, 2010)

Because legitimately, anyone who has been hit with something like that wouldn't be able to kick out. Have you ever been kicked in the head and received a concussion? No? Then don't correct me. A concussion will take you out of it to such a level you don't even know where you are.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 14, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> WWE has always been for kids. You're delusional if you think otherwise. The wrestling is better top to the bottom certainly.* For the most part it sucked during the Attitude Era. There's actually a lot more focus on the ring stuff these days*. Yeah Raw is still entertainy, but Smackdown and the former ECW were smark dirty secrets.
> 
> A lot of people get confused with the whole PG thing. I guess it means they have to admit they follow a product designed for 6-year olds. *Honestly if they weren't so obvious about the blood thing (stopping matches to clean up) and didn't publicly state they were going back to PG, nobody would have noticed any difference.*
> And yet there's alternatives (not TNA) out there, you just have to be willing to give them a shot.



Can't argue with that. Heres what I think. When it comes to the actual wrestling...

Current>98
Current>99
2000>Current Overall. Without question

On a personal level, my main problem with the PG shit, is that it doesn't allow the product to live up to it's full potential, as far as storylines are concerned.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 14, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> hmm, I don't get why that would make them pointless






Jareth Dallis said:


> Because legitimately, anyone who has been hit with something like that wouldn't be able to kick out. *Have you ever been kicked in the head and received a concussion? No? Then don't correct me*. A concussion will take you out of it to such a level you don't even know where you are.





lol, someones hostile.



For one thing, who said anything about concussions? We're talking about a chair shot. A chair shot is not going to give you a concussion or knock you out, at least there isn't a particularly high chance of it happening. It'

A second thing, you're basically saying it's unrealistic, but wrestling as a whole is unrealistic. A punch to the face is much more likely to knock someone out than a chair shot. So couldn't your post apply to punches? Or really anything that they do?

Third, I've had a concussion and I actually train in MMA so I know a thing or two about being hurt. So let's not play the tough guy game and make personal acquisitions.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 14, 2010)

No. I was making a point if someone gets hit with an object like that, it would seriously keep em down for a while. I don't care if Wrestling isn't meant to be real, in real life, you get hit with an object like that it can mess you up. When I got hit with a spinning heel kick I was seriously out of it the whole night. 

Furthermore the ban is to keep CTE from happening. Turns out Benoit had this disorder because of all the blows he took to his head.


----------



## Vox (Jul 14, 2010)

I dont know if 2000 was the best year. I totally dug 2005. I thought it was a great year for the WWE. Establishing new talent that became todays Main Event Stars (Randy Orton, Batista, John Cena, Edge). It had my all-time favorite feud, Orton and Undertaker, as well as the Hardy-Edge-Lita story and the only decent Smackdown v Raw storyline. And it had some solid matches. Micheals/Angle at Wrestlemania and Hardy/Edge at Unforgiven were really good, from the top of my head anyway.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 14, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Can't argue with that. Heres what I think. When it comes to the actual wrestling...
> 
> Current>98
> Current>99
> *2000>Current Overall. Without question*


Eh, the first half of 2000, I'd agree with being better, but the second half was a really bad drop-off in quality. Right now, I'd say the WWE's at a level of good-to-great consistency in-ringwise that it's never been before.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 14, 2010)

Fat Free Milk said:


> WHAT!?!? That's insanity. I'm happy I stopped watching it. Sounds awful now.



Actually, that kinda is a step forward.

Think about it, have you ever seen someone slap another person in the chest like that in a real fight?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 14, 2010)

yeah chops are lame as hell. They ruin the pace of a match and rarely look cool. Just looks like two rednecks trying to one up each other in a manly chest chop-off.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 14, 2010)

So the rumor at the moment is. John Cena or Triple H may be behind the Nexus. They want a major name to be the leader. With one of them turning heel in the process. But will they go through with Cena's heel turn?


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 14, 2010)

They're not fighting... they're wrestling. 

And HHH being behind Nexus is possibly the most retarded thing ever. Then again a blue blood who married into the family teaming with a born again christian to stick it to the man as a bunch of degenerates is pretty funny when you consider it...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 14, 2010)

Chops rule


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 14, 2010)

> The following was issued on TNAwrestling.com.
> 
> AJ STYLES EARNS #1 IN THE 20TH ANNUAL "PWI 500" RANKINGS
> 
> ...



lololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 14, 2010)

just watched morrison's segment with mareyse.. good god that was bad.. 

give the guy a gimmick change, he's too good in the ring to be wasted on HBK-lite.. 

@dreamer influencing the last three shows.. good for them, the last three shows really weren't that bad.. except well ya know for rvd bein a champion 



Watchman said:


> They have the talent needed to be a damned good promotion, but their terrible booking, pushing of terrible people and reliance on Flashy spots over anything of substance is dooming them.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrxenJuiSHw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Jareth Dallis said:


> So here is the reason JR was removed from the opening sequence. He dared to go to UFC 116 and was seen on camera at the event. Gay right?



OMG 

e isn't top notch anymore, but why are they trying so hard to piss the long-term fans 



Violent By Design said:


> eh just watch the PPVs.



too bad the ppvs suck.. RAW is the best show currently.. 



Jareth Dallis said:


> So the rumor at the moment is. John Cena or Triple H may be behind the Nexus. They want a major name to be the leader. With one of them turning heel in the process. But will they go through with Cena's heel turn?



and not take this chance to elevate a mid-carder? HELLZ YEAH...

heel cena would be nice though, the marks will suffer


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 14, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> So the rumor at the moment is. John Cena or Triple H may be behind the Nexus. They want a major name to be the leader. With one of them turning heel in the process. But will they go through with Cena's heel turn?



If John Cena goes heel, the hell he used to be, then he definitely isn't rolling with any crew, much less the Nexus.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 14, 2010)

Heel turning Cena? lol?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 14, 2010)

Cena + Heel = Ratings


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 14, 2010)

I still call lol on that one.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 14, 2010)

Cena's not turning till he makes Taker his bitch (again).


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 14, 2010)

I wonder how WWE is going to pull of Taker being basically dead, again, again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I wonder how WWE is going to pull of Taker being basically dead, again, again.



they should just bring back, non-kayfabe taker again.. they milked this deadman thing for far too long..


----------



## Fat Free Milk (Jul 15, 2010)

Is it true that Orton broke his wrist from punching the ground?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 15, 2010)

Remember when Vince "died"?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 15, 2010)

Crazy Vince was fucking AWESOME. 



> Is it true that Orton broke his wrist from punching the ground?


Orton hurt his shoulder from doing his "pounding the mat" taunt.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 15, 2010)

I miss the Attitude Era


----------



## Fat Free Milk (Jul 15, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Orton hurt his shoulder from doing his "pounding the mat" taunt.



I lol'd. Looking for the video of it ASAP.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 15, 2010)

Actually I heard Orton injured his shoulder the day before playing basketball.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 15, 2010)

Isn't much of a badass viper clutching his arm after a TAUNT...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Remember when Vince "died"?



lol, that got really fucked up when benoit died.. 

not to mention, the week after.. benoit never got mention again.. ever again.. 



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Crazy Vince was fucking AWESOME.



to me.. vince will always be the most over heel ever.. face vince makes me mad 



RadishMan said:


> Isn't much of a badass viper clutching his arm after a TAUNT...



LOL.. so true.. today's wrasslers are pussies


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuNYlTAr2Xo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 15, 2010)

OOH GUYS DO YOU FEEL THAT


----------



## Watchman (Jul 15, 2010)

Fat Free Milk said:


> Is it true that Orton broke his wrist from punching the ground?



Actually, I heard it was....



Jareth Dallis said:


> Actually I heard Orton injured his shoulder the day before playing basketball.



That, basically.

----

I doubt JR had his soundbites removed for going to UFC - the Rock and SCSA were also there and they're still featured prominently in the opening.

Cena Heel Turn can't happen until there's a megaface that can oppose him, and Orton is _not_ the guy for the job. Also, having HHH or Cena be the leader of Nexus is just stupid in general. They're already ruining Nexus' credibility by making all of them (Barret included) look like jobbers, but having their whole "war against WWE Management" be conducted by Cena (for obvious reasons) or HHH (the next WWE Boss) would just be retarded.

Also, did anyone else laugh at the 6-1 handicap match, considering that Kane scared off all EIGHT NXT Season 1 Rookies in an 8-1 handicap match? 

----

Speaking of NXT, this latest episode was just fucking gruesome. Riley got buried in a match and in the "What the Pro's think" - seriously, the only pluses they could come up with were "he's energetic" and "he really makes people hate him"? Fucking Titus O'Neill got more praise than that!

And then the Rookies turn heel out of the blue to try a beatdown on MVP, and the Battle Royale was just horrendously booked as a whole. Rhodes looked like some sort of mental retard "DURR IF I HIDE IN THE CORNER THEY CAN'T SEE ME", NXT looked weak again since now Kofi and Morrison can pretty much take three of them at once, and Nexus as a whole wins the Battle Royale even when Wade Barret explicitly states earlier in the show that he's going to be the last man standing?

There isn't a  big enough, and Smackdown spoilers just sound terrible.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 15, 2010)

Well in truth the Letterman jacket and the talk about high school make him seem like a loser.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 15, 2010)

WWE is lame now,
TNA is more entertaining to me.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 15, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Also, did anyone else laugh at the 6-1 handicap match, considering that Kane scared off all EIGHT NXT Season 1 Rookies in an 8-1 handicap match?


Eh, I'd chalk that up to different mentalities being in-play both of those times more than anything else. Can't really disagree with saying this week's NXT was a hot mess of a show. Me and my roommate were thinking that the Rookies and Pros were setting the Nexus up to get jumped with the battle royal, but then... well...


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 15, 2010)

Khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuNYlTAr2Xo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



The Viper


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 15, 2010)

the mat is pretty hard. and he was pounding it harder then usual. kind of moronic wouldn't you say?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 15, 2010)

guess he got a bit overzealous or something


----------



## Watchman (Jul 15, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> the mat is pretty hard. and he was pounding it harder then usual. kind of moronic wouldn't you say?



From what I'd heard, his arm was mostly injured from messing up a basketball dunk before the PPV. The mat-pounding just exarcebated it.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 15, 2010)

oh yeah, I remember that


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 15, 2010)

Im all for Cena turning heel. However, it just aint the right time. Cena's has been getting his ass kicked by Nexus for about four weeks. Then all of a sudden, he's revealed as their leader? Doesn't make sense. This coulda been the perfect scenario to turn him heel. However, it shouldn't happen because...

1.Cena's heel turn would overshadow Barrett and the whole Nexus. Without question.
2.Doesn't make sense.
3.If Cena _does _turn heel, they should wait for a _even _better time to do it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 15, 2010)

Remember...the bigger picture they always speak of.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 15, 2010)

T-Pein? said:


> WWE is lame now,
> TNA is more entertaining to me.



wow really? you serious?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Im all for Cena turning heel. However, it just aint the right time. Cena's has been getting his ass kicked by Nexus for about four weeks. Then all of a sudden, he's revealed as their leader? Doesn't make sense. This coulda been the perfect scenario to turn him heel. However, it shouldn't happen because...
> 
> 1.Cena's heel turn would overshadow Barrett and the whole Nexus. Without question.
> 2.Doesn't make sense.
> 3.If Cena _does _turn heel, they should wait for a _even _better time to do it.



then when is? the rock's heel turn(after being the movie star face) after was very late when he came back.. austin's heel turn was meh as well..

tistia's heel turn wasn't even mention-worthy.. 

cena's heel turn though would spark much more buzz than all those three.. about story-wise, come on we've seen stranger things than didn't make much sense as well.. 

i agree about barret and the others though.. they should have a non-wrestler become their leader.. would be nice if jim ross got to be the leader in the end.. i wouldn't want another macmahon(trips included), its been done a trillion times before.. 


good god, i hope vince isn't behind this


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 15, 2010)

Someone on Youtube asked what would happen if the Nexus came to Smackdown.

Personally, I think they'd get jumped because there is no Mystery GM who's going to place rules in the Nexus' favor. I highly doubt that Teddy, or even Vicky would allow them to run amok.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 15, 2010)

lol nexus would put a bag over teddy and they'd have skip rape vicky.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 15, 2010)

Khris said:


> then when is? the rock's heel turn(after being the movie star face) after was very late when he came back.. austin's heel turn was meh as well..


Those situations really aren't comparable to Cena at all.



> tistia's heel turn wasn't even mention-worthy..




A lot of his best work came from the heel turn.



> cena's heel turn though would spark much more buzz than all those three.. about story-wise, come on we've seen stranger things than didn't make much sense as well..


Not if he has dick to play it off of. Batista's worked because he had Rey on SD and Cena on RAW, who the hell would John have to play off of if they finally did turn him? Triple H? Orton? That wouldn't do anything since HHH is stale as fuck as a face and Randy, while awesome, just isn't mega-babyface material. 

You can't just turn someone to turn them and hope it works out afterward, that's straight-up bush league booking at it's worst. 



> i agree about barret and the others though.. they should have a non-wrestler become their leader.. would be nice if jim ross got to be the leader in the end.. i wouldn't want another macmahon(trips included), its been done a trillion times before..


Eh, Nexus is just fine on their own. Trying to shoehorn an established guy in as the ringleader would just hurt the whole thing.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 15, 2010)

or Vicky making out with whole Nexus


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 15, 2010)

Thur's talk that Morrison and DiBiase will feud at Summerslam with Melina evening the odds.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 15, 2010)

I think the Miz will be a good face to Cena heeling.  In a couple of years.  Ah, if only Christian could get over.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Those situations really aren't comparable to Cena at all.



general point was that we haven't had a good top face heel turn ever..



> A lot of his best work came from the heel turn.


heel rock was better and that was shit..



> Not if he has dick to play it off of. Batista's worked because he had Rey on SD and Cena on RAW, who the hell would John have to play off of if they finally did turn him? Triple H? Orton? That wouldn't do anything since HHH is stale as fuck as a face and Randy, while awesome, just isn't mega-babyface material.
> 
> You can't just turn someone to turn them and hope it works out afterward, that's straight-up bush league booking at it's worst.


maybe someone could get elevated while feuding with cena.. remember how lesnar dominated smackdown then? while no top face could keep up, it still worked.. 

it could be like the NWO.. how cena dominates everything, and at the end someone out of nowhere steps up to him. it could work, the midcarders mostly suck i know.. but its still possible..
if not, taker can feud with him.. and we know how ppl want this so bad..





> Eh, Nexus is just fine on their own. Trying to shoehorn an established guy in as the ringleader would just hurt the whole thing.



i know.. imho, cena should be solo heel like lesnar..

-----------

Predictions:-

Steel Cage Match for the WWE Championship:
*Sheamus (c)* vs. John Cena
trips vs. sheamus for summerlsam

World Heavyweight Championship Match:
*Rey Mysterio (c)* vs. Jack Swagger
if he wasn't ready for a title run, i doubt they'd give him a second one

Smackdown Money in the Bank Ladder Match:
Big Show vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Christian vs. Matt Hardy vs. IC champion Kofi Kingston vs. Kane vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. *Drew McIntyre*
too much build up for him not to win

Raw Money in the Bank Ladder Match:
Edge vs. *Randy Orton* vs. Chris Jericho vs. Evan Bourne vs. Ted DiBiase vs. U.S. champion The Miz vs. John Morrison vs. Mark Henry
only suitable midcarder is miz, and i think they should let him the rr better


WWE Unified Tag Team Title Match:
The Hart Dynasty (c) vs. *The Usos*
they intrigue me, i want them to win

WWE Women's Title Match:
*Layla (c)* vs. Kelly Kelly


WWE Diva's Title Match:
*Alicia Fox (c)* vs. Eve Torres
too soon

i dunno why, but i don't except much from rey/swagger.. probably cuz they're gonna spend the entire match with swagger trying to apply the ankle lock only for rey to get a roll up or something.

imo, the best match this month was aj/kaz vs. terry/joe.. it was great,botch free,entertaining, and the crowd was very much into it.. 

i know kaz isn't the best guy around, but he's currently developing really well


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 15, 2010)

I dunno about Orton winning MITB. Orton is established he doesn't need a MITB win.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 15, 2010)

If they're serious about elevating two guys right now, The Miz and Christian winning the MITB matches really make the most sense out of anyone.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 15, 2010)

Khris said:


> general point was that we haven't had a good top face heel turn ever..


Uhhhh... Hulk Hogan.  



> heel rock was better and that was shit..


Heel Rock didn't draw flies while heel Batista was still successful.



> maybe someone could get elevated while feuding with cena.. remember how lesnar dominated smackdown then? while no top face could keep up, it still worked..


There's not really anybody on either roster who'd be able to hang with heel Cena even if he did his absolute best to put them over because it'd be too easy to see through. Goldberg was practically a once-in-a-lifetime thing where everything fell into place and WCW amazingly didn't manage to fuck it up til he won the title on Nitro. Also, Smackdown was really horrible when Lesnar dominated it. 



> it could be like the NWO.. how cena dominates everything, and at the end someone out of nowhere steps up to him. it could work, the midcarders mostly suck i know.. but its still possible..


NWO was an entirely different dynamic. And no, the midcarders are pretty damn good for the most part, just that none of them are anywhere near ready for the big stage against the company's ace.



> if not, taker can feud with him.. and we know how ppl want this so bad..


While Taker/Cena's a definite money match(and arguably the only one the WWE really has left with Taker), it'd only really work for WrestleMania.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 15, 2010)

The rookies this season are getting overshadowed so much by the nexus.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 15, 2010)

I love Regal.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpjHeGOM6dY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 15, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> wow really? you serious?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 15, 2010)

Interesting interview.

west ham had deal in place to sign Klose.. until his performances in the world cup changed bayern's minds!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Uhhhh... Hulk Hogan.


oh i meant to say "since ever"



> Heel Rock didn't draw flies while heel Batista was still successful.


how successful? sorry, not good enough in my book 



> There's not really anybody on either roster who'd be able to hang with heel Cena even if he did his absolute best to put them over because it'd be too easy to see through. *Goldberg was practically a once-in-a-lifetime* thing where everything fell into place and WCW amazingly didn't manage to fuck it up til he won the title on Nitro. Also, Smackdown was really horrible when Lesnar dominated it.


you never know 
smackdown was in one of its greatest times when lesnar dominated..



> NWO was an entirely different dynamic. And no, the midcarders are pretty damn good for the most part, just that none of them are anywhere near ready for the big stage against the company's ace.


oh please.. midcarders suck right now.. only good one is miz 
2005 had the best midcarders.. kane,cena,orton,edge,mysterio,benjiman,jbl,rvd, and hassan.





> While Taker/Cena's a definite money match(and arguably the only one the WWE really has left with Taker), it'd only really work for WrestleMania.



they could build it up.. though if cena went heel, i would like a rising midcarder to bring him down.. but just like i said, they all suck


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 15, 2010)

Any listed that begins with Kane...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Any listed that begins with Kane...



what? kane is like a midcard legend..


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 15, 2010)

And ECW has invaded.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2010)

TNA Invasion begins. 

Wat.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 15, 2010)

And its more epic than the first night Nexus attacked. Because the whole locker room emptied...well most of them.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 15, 2010)

I like how Al Snow was shocked Dixie invited ECW even though he's part of ECW.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I like how Al Snow was shocked Dixie invited ECW even though he's part of ECW.



I lol'd hard.

Perhaps he just came out to help his buds, and didn't realize why they were there.

RVD looked confused too.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 15, 2010)

Im gonna enjoy it. Sure ECW's wrestlers weren't the best in ring technicians but they had personality.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 15, 2010)

Khris said:


> oh i meant to say "since ever"


Suuuuuure you did... 



> how successful? sorry, not good enough in my book


A lot more successful than Rock's box office bomb of a heel run.



> you never know
> smackdown was in one of its greatest times when lesnar dominated..


Goldberg was a situation where WCW did *everything* right by taking him off TV following Starrcade '97, re-debuting him on Nitro squashing jobbers and not saying a word. It's damn near impossible to re-capture magic like that. And no, SD when Brock was dominating it was pretty damn bad outside of a few instances with Angle sucking ass, Taker missing quite a bit of time, and deadweight like Matt Morgan, the Bashams, Nathan Jones, and Zach Gowan stinking up the ring. SD was pretty much a cesspool until late '05-'06.



> oh please.. midcarders suck right now.. only good one is miz
> 2005 had the best midcarders.. kane,cena,orton,edge,mysterio,benjiman,jbl,rvd, and hassan.


Cena and JBL were main-eventers in 2005. 

Kane, RVD, Edge, Hassan, and Benjamin all sucked. Orton was pretty hot-n-cold and directionless until Rated RKO happened. 

Miz, Ziggler, Masters, Bourne, Kofi, McIntyre, Truth, Cody Rhodes, Mark Henry, Christian, Matt Hardy, Morrison, Goldust, Primo, Regal, and Gallows is a much stronger midcard roster than what the WWE had in 2005.




> they could build it up.. though if cena went heel, i would like a rising midcarder to bring him down.. but just like i said, they all suck


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 16, 2010)

i don't understand why nash has to always bury young guys. lol.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm STILL loling at Al Snow being shocked he was invited by Dixie Carter.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 16, 2010)

poor ECW being anally rapped by other companies over and over


----------



## Raiden (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm surprised TNA isn't trending on twitter. Hundreds of tweets per minute for the last hour.

Good for them. Honestly, in terms of following up on Victory Road, tonight wasn't a very good night for Impact barring the ending. The best promo cutters (Pope, Anderson, two or three other guys) weren't given a achance to speak. Seemed like a rushed and poorly planned show, but again, the ending did save the entire thing. More than save, actually.


----------



## Vox (Jul 16, 2010)

If Christian doesn't win MITB..................


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 16, 2010)

Life will go on. We know Vince isn't big on Christian because he had the audacity to leave for a promotion that would push him.


----------



## Vox (Jul 16, 2010)

Life will go on. Christians career on the other hand............


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 16, 2010)

Vince didn't like Christian before he left for TNA. Still, Vince is smart. I have faith that Captain Charisma will get his time eventually.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 16, 2010)

If I had it my way, I'd choose Christian and Bourne to win the MITB matches. However, I doubt Christian is winning, for obvious reasons. Kane's prolly gonna win.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 16, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> If I had it my way, I'd choose Christian and Bourne to win the MITB matches. However, I doubt Christian is winning, for obvious reasons. *Kane's prolly gonna win*.



What?!?

Even if he is the focal point of SmackDown right now...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 16, 2010)

This isn't the Royal Rumble. Where established stars win a title shot.

Kane also is the modern day Terry Funk. He isn't gonna keep younger stars down.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Kane has said he doesn't want to change the position he's in plenty of times in interviews.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 16, 2010)

that opening segment for TNA last night with the two girls brawling from backstage to the ring had me cringing.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 16, 2010)

Whether he wants to or not, Kane is always going to be booked as the guy who gets the younger dudes over.

Which is sad considering that based on guys like Mordecai and even the Abyss, it's near impossible to create marketable in ring supernatural/monster gimmicks.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 16, 2010)

Vox said:


> If Christian doesn't win MITB..................



...Al Snow will be shocked.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 16, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Whether he wants to or not, Kane is always going to be booked as the guy who gets the younger dudes over.
> 
> Which is sad considering that based on guys like Mordecai and even the Abyss, *it's near impossible to create marketable in ring supernatural/monster gimmicks*.



that's because its a stupid idea to begin with. It only worked for Undertaker because he had IT. Abyss doesn't have IT, hell he doesn't even have shit.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 16, 2010)

It worked for Taker because he went completely all-in on it, even when he wasn't on TV. Also, the WWF/E protected the shit out of him unlike Abyss, who sells and jobs all the time for guys nowhere near his size.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 16, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Whether he wants to or not, Kane is always going to be booked as the guy who gets the younger dudes over.
> 
> Which is sad considering that based on guys like *Mordecai *and even the Abyss, it's near impossible to create marketable in ring supernatural/monster gimmicks.



What ever happened to him?


----------



## Watchman (Jul 16, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> What ever happened to him?



His gimmick (fundamentalist Christian preacher) wasn't liked, so he was sent back to FCW. Came back in WWECW as Kevin Thorn, and got released at some point.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 16, 2010)

Yeah they wanted Thorn to be just a normal guy and not a vampire. But he was pretty fail after Ariel was fired because she told Batista, no.

Speaking of Batista, from what I heard, the man has gotten smaller since he left.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 16, 2010)

Watchman said:


> His gimmick (fundamentalist Christian preacher) wasn't liked, so he was sent back to FCW. Came back in WWECW as Kevin Thorn, and got released at some point.



I remember. I guess that would get pretty boring after a while. And the vampire gimmick has been done a few times before, but I really feel he pulled it off well.

Wasn't Mordecai pushed so hard because he was meant to have a feud with the Undertaker? I would have liked to see that.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 16, 2010)

> TNA edited out Shannon Moore and Jesse Neal trying to save Rob Van Dam from Abyss, the segment where Brian Kendrick caused Simon Diamond and Al Snow to side with ECW as well as Abyss' reaction to Foley coming out.
> 
> Also, the crowd reactions on TV were said to be nowhere near to what they were live. It was still a great angle though and I'm told it only gets better next week.




Well, this explains a lot.

TNA probalby didn't have enough time to include everything.

My honest opinion is that to give his angle more time, they should have cut Hardy's and Lethal's match, as well as the street fight.

Putting Hardy and Lethal against one another was pointless. They should have have Lethal cut one of those quick promos backstage saying he's ontop the world.


----------



## Vox (Jul 16, 2010)

Sounds like bullshit to me.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 16, 2010)

You should probably watch it then...

Birdman resting in the lane

It's pretty good. Had the potential to be far better than the Nexus invasion, but TNA didn't give it enough time.

It just lacks the "shock" factor Nexus' first assault had.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 16, 2010)

Yeah, reports of it said the invasion was better.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 16, 2010)

Undertaker didn't really have "IT". Undertaker had no charisma back then, anyone could have done what he did when he first started out.

Undertaker came in at the right time, was booked right, and his character wasn't a full blown deadman yet. 

Super natural characters are hard to get over though. Takes good booking/decent writing and hopefully a gimmick that isn't too corny.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 16, 2010)

Taker was also able to change his game to constantly keep his gimmick fresh. Doing that for two decades is quite impressive and a testament to one of the best big men ever.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 16, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> It worked for Taker because he went completely all-in on it, even when he wasn't on TV. Also, the WWF/E protected the shit out of him unlike Abyss, who sells and jobs all the time for guys nowhere near his size.



Abyss vs Mark Henry


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 16, 2010)

Henry's about 500 times the wrestler Abyss is and actually grasps how big men should work.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 16, 2010)

I can only imagine a segment where Mae Young and Abyss go at it

lanetryoma


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm not sure even Mark Henry, as good as he is, could make Abyss look good.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 17, 2010)

So the new word is. Nexus was told to go all out. But they weren't told how far they could go. So spitting on Cena is a no no. Vince, Vince, Vince, hypocrisy doesn't suit you.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 17, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I can only imagine a segment where Mae Young and Abyss go at it
> 
> lanetryoma


Thanks for making me taste the Taco Bell I ate earlier again.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 17, 2010)

lanetryoma


----------



## Fat Free Milk (Jul 17, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Yeah they wanted Thorn to be just a normal guy and not a vampire. But he was pretty fail after Ariel was fired because she told Batista, no.
> 
> Speaking of Batista, from what I heard, the man has gotten smaller since he left.



He has to get smaller. He weighs too much for Heavyweight matches in MMA. I think he weighed around 295 in the WWE, he has to get to 265. I wonder who he'll fight 1st.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 17, 2010)

Batista going for MMA?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 17, 2010)

Supposedly. Nothing definitive has come out yet, so it all could just be BS like Victoria/Tara proclaiming she was going to fight, too. Even if he does fight, it'll probably be against a total can like Walker did on Strikeforce.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 17, 2010)

ROH on HD-Net spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Credit: The ROHWrestling.com Message Board

Preshow:

A) Bobby Dempsey, Sid Reeves, & Andy Ridge def. Shiima Xion, John Kermon, & Bobby Shields. Dempsey with the pinfall after a Death Valley Driver on Bobby Shields.

B) Necro Butcher & Erick Stevens obliterated Robbie Wolf and Damien Dragon. Unsure of finish, sounds like Necro went over Dragon in record time.

C) Mark Bennett defeated Slyk Wagner Brown via sitout chokeslam variation (editor's note - whaaaaaaaa??)


Main Show:
Bobby Cruise sporting a black tie this evening.

1 ) Tag Wars 2010 Opening Round - The Dark City Fight Club over Shawn Daivari and Mr. Ernesto Osiris after hitting the Greater Good on Osiris.

2 ) 10 Minute Hunt - Eddie Edwards made Jay Freddie tap to the Achilles Lock.

3 ) Kenny King vs. Delirious. Austin Aries vs. Delirious is announced, only to have Aries come out and claim he's "sick" and King will take his place. Kenny King wins via rollup following the shotgun knees. King gained advantage due to outside distraction by Aries which led to the finish.

4 ) TV Main Event 1a - Jay Briscoe defeats Claudio Castagnoli with a quick pin...Hero runs out attack Jay, Mark is out to save prompting....

5 ) TV Main Event 1b - Mark Briscoe over Chris Hero after a backslide.

Tyler Black comes out and cuts a promo about the fans. Kind of confused by the text I got. Seeking clarification. Something about fans of his, fans of others, and fans of no one.

6 ) Necro Butcher vs. "Skullkrusher" Rasche Brown is declared a no-contest after the Embassy interferes, the locker room empties, and a brawl ensues. DCFC featured in the brawl...could be continuing into a program with the Embassy.

7 ) Non-Title Special Challenge - ROH World Champion Tyler Black vs. Christopher Daniels ends in a time limit draw.

Truth Martini & Roderick Strong come out to the ring post-match for a promo, Davey comes out as well...appears as though they are working to put over the Davey vs. Strong match later tonight.

8 ) Daizee Haze defeats Taeler(?) with the heart punch followed by a kick off the ropes.

9 ) Tag Team Special Attraction Steve Corino and Kevin Steen defeated The Super Smash Brothers after Player Dos was package piledriven and subsequently ate Corino's sliding clothesline, Corino with the pin.

10 ) Colt Cabana vs. Alex Anthony ended as a No Decision after Steen came out with a Chair, followed by Steen with a chain. El Generico makes the save.

11 ) Jerry Lynn defeats Rhett Titus with a small package. Kenny King attacks Lynn post-match, Delirious makes the save.

12 ) The House of Truth (Christin Able & Josh Raymond) used their double team finisher (help plz) to put away Mike Sydal who was teaming with Aden Chambers.

13 ) El Generico scores a win over Erick Stevens, albeit by DQ. Steen & Corino interefered to cause the DQ.

14 ) Strong's Guaranteed World Title Shot on the line Roderick Strong beats Davey Richards via flash rollup. Hagadorn came out to offer assistance which Davey refused, which gave Roddy the advantage. After the match there was a confrontation between Davey & Hagadorn. Hagadorn says that he made Davey the best in the world...and then proceeded to receive his assbeating. Edwards came out shortly thereafter where Davey confirmed..."We're cool, Shane's history" (paraphrasing).




Does anyone else watch this show?


----------



## Watchman (Jul 17, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> So the new word is. Nexus was told to go all out. But they weren't told how far they could go. So spitting on Cena is a no no. Vince, Vince, Vince, hypocrisy doesn't suit you.



To be fair, I don't think Vince cared too much personally about the spitting/kicking Cena's head in/choking Justin Roberts with a tie.

It was just the sponsors who went "uh... *no.*"


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2010)

lol i bet most of us are more athletic than Abyss. I also get the feeling he can't fight for shit.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 17, 2010)

But whats funny is Vince did that to Bret months back. And like I said, theres worse shit on network television than that.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 17, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> lol i bet most of us are more athletic than Abyss. I also get the feeling he can't fight for shit.



*wonders why the wrestling business hates the fans so much and clings to the Us vs. Them Mentality*


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 17, 2010)

Watchman said:


> It was just the sponsors who went "uh... *no.*"



Then vince should have said "Fuck you" to the sponsors.  Like it or not I guarantee you that there are companies just begging to take over from the current sponsors.

WWE is a global brand it would be stupid to assume that if one sponsor left 5 or 6 more couldn't be found in minutes.


----------



## Watchman (Jul 17, 2010)

Nemesis said:


> Then vince should have said "Fuck you" to the sponsors.  Like it or not I guarantee you that there are companies just begging to take over from the current sponsors.
> 
> WWE is a global brand it would be stupid to assume that if one sponsor left 5 or 6 more couldn't be found in minutes.



Much as I wish Danielson wasn't released, think of it from this perspective:

Vince McMahon has a choice. Either release a wrestler who is not yet very over, but is young and talented enough to be brought back in a few months and not suffer a blip, or lose millions of dollars of sponsorship, an entire toy range (the sponsor in question was Mattel) _and_ jeopardise his wife's Senate bid.

I can't fault him for picking the former option.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 17, 2010)

His wife is not going to win the senate no matter what happens.  Mattel can be replaced with a phone call.

Nothing would have been lost that couldn't be replaced or wasn't going to happen anyway.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2010)

Mattel is kind of a headache with politically correct material...


----------



## Watchman (Jul 17, 2010)

Nemesis said:


> His wife is not going to win the senate no matter what happens.



Probably, but still he'd have to support her in any case.



> Mattel can be replaced with a phone call.



Vince obviously didn't think so. The whole circumstances around Bryan's release (and his work on NXT) make it clear to me that Vince didn't just toss him aside for shits and giggles.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 17, 2010)

Ehhh... no matter what Vince tries to spin, he's still a wrestling promoter. And wrestling isn't the most respected thing in the world. If you have a sponsor like Mattel, you do what they say. Although I do take sick pleasure knowing Vince was forced to do what they said. 

It sucks, but he clearly had to take one for the team. He's the model employee so they want him back in their locker room. Course they probably would've said the same thing about someone else and we all know how *THAT* ended...


----------



## Watchman (Jul 17, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Ehhh... no matter what Vince tries to spin, he's still a wrestling promoter. And wrestling isn't the most respected thing in the world. If you have a sponsor like Mattel, you do what they say. Although I do take sick pleasure knowing Vince was forced to do what they said.
> 
> It sucks, but he clearly had to take one for the team. He's the model employee so they want him back in their locker room. Course they probably would've said the same thing about someone else and we all know how *THAT* ended...



Let's not forget Bryan going out of his way on his return to the Indies to promote PG Wrestling and not just take cheap shots at WWE like, say, Kennedy, Londrick and the like.

I think it's a surefire thing that Bryan will be back in the WWE, sooner rather than later.


----------



## Grandia (Jul 17, 2010)

1 more day til my fav white boy morrison wins the RAW MITB


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 17, 2010)

We'll see if he wins. Though I would say it's possible with plans of a Summerslam feud with DiBiase it would be cool if Morrison had the contract as the reason why the two are having a match, because Ted would try to buy it.


----------



## Grandia (Jul 17, 2010)

Ted will sell Maryse's body for a title shot


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 17, 2010)

At this point Miz is just too obvious.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 17, 2010)

Since there's 2... I wonder if we'll finally get some failures (not Kennedy)?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 17, 2010)

One would think so. At some point, someone really does have to fail with it(aside from being an injury-prone dumbass like Kennedy).


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 17, 2010)

If you think about it. All the rumble fail wins have come from established main eventers winning.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 17, 2010)

> – While Vince McMahon informed Bryan Danielson he was being let go from World Wrestling Entertainment due to choking ring announcer Justin Roberts with a tie, some within the company believe spitting on John Cena was the real reason for his release. McMahon hates spitting and has banned it in WWE’s rings for the past several years. In addition to spitting, McMahon greatly dislikes people smoking cigarettes and sneezing as it’s been noted that if someone near him sneezes, he will lash out at the guilty part for it. On another note, it’s said to be guaranteed that Danielson didn’t spit on Cena without clearing it with him ahead of time. (source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter)



Bullshit. Bullshit bullshit bullshit.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 17, 2010)

Grandia said:


> 1 more day til my fav white boy morrison wins the RAW MITB



Oh I _highly _doubt that. Then again, I wouldn't be suprised if he did win. I think the RAW mitb is a toss up between Miz, Dibiase, and Bourne. Miz is prolly gonna win, imo. His character made sought of a change, in the past 2 weeks, showing more "ruthless agression", as Vinnie Mac used to say.


----------



## Grandia (Jul 17, 2010)

So Maryse's old unreleased playboy pics leaked?


*Spoiler*: __ 



If anyones interested.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 17, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Bullshit. Bullshit bullshit bullshit.



I'd hafta say so since spit was involved in the Bret angle IIRC.

Course forgetting that angle is probably for the best. (and the over a month clause in WWE booking)


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 17, 2010)

Grandia said:


> So Maryse's old unreleased playboy pics leaked?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



damn, im in a public place right now


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 17, 2010)

I looked...it didn't do anything for me. Maryse looks better with clothing on.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, I just met Virgil at Coney Island.

He was offering autographs. 

Pretty cool guy. Coolest pro wrestling dude that I've met so far.


----------



## Vox (Jul 17, 2010)

She has really weird tits. But thats alright. I'd still hit that from the back.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 18, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Wow, I just met *Virgil* at Coney Island.
> 
> He was offering *autographs*.
> 
> Pretty cool guy. Coolest pro wrestling dude that I've met so far.



couldn't help but laugh at this.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 18, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> couldn't help but laugh at this.



Doesn't look like anyone took them. He had a lot of pics on his table. 

A lot of people basically walked up to him and were like, "HOLY SHIT, IT'S YOU. LOL WUT."

He asked me if I was old school. I'm 16. That made absolutely no sense.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 18, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Wow, I just met Virgil at Coney Island.
> 
> He was offering autographs.
> 
> Pretty cool guy. Coolest pro wrestling dude that I've met so far.



I _live_ in coney island. Im like six block away from the actual amusement park. What was Virgil doing there?

The Maryse pics didn't do anything for me. Nice tits, but no ass. They're passable, I guess. And can't u get banned for posting shit like that?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 18, 2010)

if no one reports it, no one gets banned


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2010)

Only if you post the actual pics, links are cool.


Its nice, but her boobs are funny looking though.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 18, 2010)

She simply looks better with clothing on.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 18, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I _live_ in coney island. Im like six block away from the actual amusement park. What was Virgil doing there?



Absolutely no idea.

He was just at a random table by himself.

I actually would have passed him straight if someone didn't point him out to me.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 18, 2010)

Was there a sign that said, meet wwe superstar virgil?


----------



## Grandia (Jul 18, 2010)

possible SD MITB winner? (Spoiler/Rumor?)


*Spoiler*: __ 





> The Ringside Xcess newsletter brings you the direct Xcess into the Wrestling (and sometimes Mixed Martial Arts) industries with the latest inside news from all the major companies. This newsletter will include news, rumors, spoilers, results and so much more.
> 
> - There has been discussions of having Christian go over in the SmackDown Money in the Bank match at this Sunday's pay-per-view, leading
> him to eventually cash in the World Heavyweight Title shot, while in the process turning heel. Creative has also been toying with the idea of a fued between Christian and The Undertaker, which could potentially be for the title later this year.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 18, 2010)

Maybe. Maybe not. Unless its on PWInsider or NoDQ Im skeptical.


----------



## Watchman (Jul 18, 2010)

Dirtsheets lol.

Just look at that crap: "there has been discussions of...; Creative has also been toying with the idea of...; which could potentially be..." Covering their asses (in triplicate!) if this doesn't happen.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 18, 2010)

those maryse pictures were nice. Yeah she doesn't have an ass but her overall body, face and sexy persona more than makes up for it.

Oh and lol at even the thought of Christian winning MITB. I wouldn't put it pass Vince to have Christian win it only to lose it. The guy seems to have some sick satisfaction with humiliating Christian.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 18, 2010)

No.


----------



## Grandia (Jul 18, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> those maryse pictures were nice. Yeah she doesn't have an ass but her overall body, face and sexy persona more than makes up for it.
> 
> *Oh and lol at even the thought of Christian winning MITB. I wouldn't put it pass Vince to have Christian win it only to lose it. The guy seems to have some sick satisfaction with humiliating Christian*.



true dat, the last 3 mitb matches he was always one of the last to reach the briefcase before the winner emerges


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 18, 2010)

How has Vince "humiliated" Christian ever since he came back?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> How has Vince "humiliated" Christian ever since he came back?



By giving him a well paying job.


----------



## Grandia (Jul 18, 2010)

30mins to goooooooooooooo


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 18, 2010)

I like how they keep dropping ladders onto The Big Show


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2010)

KANE WINS...FUCK YEAH


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 18, 2010)

I sense good things from this


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 18, 2010)

*twitch*Seriously!?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm getting weird vibes that Sheamus is going to turn face


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2010)

Better him than Drew McIntyre. That dude did literally nothing in the match.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 18, 2010)

Kane is Mister Money in the Bank from Smackdown?

Interesting, I sure wasn´t expecting him to pull a win in that one.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 18, 2010)

True. I was finding it hard to a give shit about the SD match.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 18, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Better him than Drew McIntyre. That dude did literally nothing in the match.



Sounds like what Nexus brings to the table every time they show up. Pretty much nothing.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 18, 2010)

Kane all teh way babeh.


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2010)

This in interesting


----------



## Grandia (Jul 18, 2010)

Hmm, so Swagger to win the belt than kane cashes in to get revenge and become new world champion?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 18, 2010)

Kane wins...anything is possible now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2010)

KANE CASHES IN FUCK YEAH


----------



## Raiden (Jul 18, 2010)

Kane new world heavyweight champion.

time for music change.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 18, 2010)

This makes him a three time champion, doth it not


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 18, 2010)

Good on Kane.

Just wonder how long it will take for him to cash it in.  And then the (hopefully i am wrong here) Inevitable conclusion that it was Kane all along that took out the dead man =/.

Personally would love it to be an upper midcarder that is not Kane as Kane doesn't need it and if done right can put over someone younger and has more longevity.


----------



## Grandia (Jul 18, 2010)

well i'll be damned, kane new champ, friend deserved it after the wastefull years of jobbing and shit storylines


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2010)

Its been how many years?


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 18, 2010)

Congrats on winning the runner up title!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 18, 2010)

Grandia said:


> well i'll be damned, kane new champ, friend deserved it after the wastefull years of jobbing and shit storylines



Next up

Mark Henry


----------



## Grandia (Jul 18, 2010)

here we go boys, Raw mitb up next!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 18, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> No I didn't.



He's saying that the SD world title is secondary to Raw's spinner belt.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 18, 2010)

Psh! There is a better chance of Jeff Hardy going to rehab than Mark Henry winning MITB


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 18, 2010)

Mark Heracles


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 18, 2010)

Kane vs Undertaker for Summerslam.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 18, 2010)

Inb4loledge


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 18, 2010)

wtf Miz.

I still say that Taker vs Kane version 5000 is not the way to go.  Smart writers would use someone else.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 18, 2010)

I'll laugh hard when he loses


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 18, 2010)

The Miz would be stupid enough to waste MitB and come up with nothing. It would be funny to see how it would effect his ego.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 18, 2010)

lol especially after last year with that "feud" with Cena where he claimed win after win while Cena was out injured.  Then Cena came back and beat him in only a couple of minutes of burial.

Unless of course Sheamus wins tonight or if Cena wins the miz brings in more Kryptonite.


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2010)

I think he's gonna go with the classic wait til the beginning of raw route.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 18, 2010)

NEXUS GONNA NEXUS


----------



## Raiden (Jul 18, 2010)

I think the Miz may be the first to cash in and lose.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm not gonna say anyyyyyyyyyything.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 18, 2010)

Fans chanting Undertaker?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 18, 2010)

HAHA AT LONG LAST KANE IS CHAMP AGAIN!

AFTER 12 LONG YEARS BABY!

Even though he'll most likely lose the title to Taker i will enjoy this moment


----------



## Grandia (Jul 18, 2010)

godamn this match is boring


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 18, 2010)

Heel Cena lol


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow...that was the lamest end to a ppv possible.

Cena: RARRRRRRRRRR

*Hits a jobber with steps...fade to a shot of more jobbers lying around*


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 18, 2010)

Nemesis said:


> lol especially after last year with that "feud" with Cena where he claimed win after win while Cena was out injured.  Then Cena came back and beat him in only a couple of minutes of *burial*.



Compare Miz before and after this... complete opposite actually.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 18, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Wow...that was the lamest end to a ppv possible.
> 
> Cena: RARRRRRRRRRR
> 
> *Hits a jobber with steps...fade to a shot of more jobbers lying around*



It's right up there with Fatal 4 Way.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 18, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Heel Cena lol



The people want a heel Cena.  (Well except the kids under 12 and their single mothers who get wet for him).  Cena going heel would be as good or not better for the business than when Hogan turned in 96


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 18, 2010)

Sounds like a bad move to me. Well, not as bad as when Austin went from face to Heel


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TPtM5nvNtc[/YOUTUBE]

 the fans still couldn't boo him after this


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2010)

I think destroying Lita is a face move.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 18, 2010)

Epic justice on his part.


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2010)

Didnt Austin regret that.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 18, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Wow...that was the lamest end to a ppv possible.
> 
> Cena: RARRRRRRRRRR
> 
> *Hits a jobber with steps...fade to a shot of more jobbers lying around*



Yeah, Nexus didn't quite deliver.

But meh, I guess you can say they screwed Cena over again.

I'd love to see a new number one contender step up to the plate for Summer Slam. They Miz should wait a lil bit.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 18, 2010)

Legend said:


> Didnt Austin regret that.



Unless he wanted to go for another guitar solo 



Raiden said:


> Yeah, Nexus didn't quite deliver.
> 
> But meh, I guess you can say they screwed Cena over again.
> 
> I'd love to see a new number one contender step up to the plate for Summer Slam. They Miz should wait a lil bit.



Nexus never delivers lol


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 18, 2010)

Please no Taker-Kane feud. Please no Taker-Kane feud. Please no Taker-Kane feud. Please no Taker-Kane feud. Please no Taker-Kane feud. Please no Taker-Kane feud. Please no Taker-Kane feud. Please no Taker-Kane feud. Please no Taker-Kane feud. Please no Taker-Kane feud.


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2010)

Miz will attempt to cash it and lose his match tomorrow.

Cena as a heel would be great:33


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2010)

Why do I get the feeling Miz will be the first wrestler to cash in on his MitB and lose?


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Unless he wanted to go for another guitar solo


I doubt it.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 18, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Please no Taker-Kane feud. Please no Taker-Kane feud. Please no Taker-Kane feud. Please no Taker-Kane feud. Please no Taker-Kane feud. Please no Taker-Kane feud. Please no Taker-Kane feud. Please no Taker-Kane feud. Please no Taker-Kane feud. Please no Taker-Kane feud.



Taker is winding down, they HAVE to do it one more time.

Although I thought the same about HHH/HBK and sometimes you get what you wish for.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 18, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Why do I get the feeling Miz will be the first wrestler to cash in on his MitB and lose?



I think so too. I get the feeling it'll even be a short match.



RadishMan said:


> Taker is winding down, they HAVE to do it one more time.
> 
> Although I thought the same about HHH/HBK and sometimes you get what you wish for.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm actually surprised at how shit morrison was in MITB. Isn't he supposed to be a spot monkey or something?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm calling it now, MNM reforms in a few months.


----------



## Darc (Jul 19, 2010)

Taker/Kane feud seems unavoidable lol. Glad Kane won the title, about time he got it again.

Maryse pics were sexy


----------



## Shirker (Jul 19, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TPtM5nvNtc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> the fans still couldn't boo him after this



Sorry, I couldn't hear the fans over JR. *sigh*... there will never be another AA Jim Ross.

EDIT*

Dear Lord, is what you guys are discussing true?! Kane won the title?! Oh, HAPPY DAY


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 19, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Taker is winding down, they HAVE to do it one more time.
> 
> Although I thought the same about HHH/HBK and sometimes you get what you wish for.


A painful, festering boil on my ass would've been more enjoyable than that awful HHH/HBK feud that had only one legit good match out of 80. Oddly enough, the same can also be said for Taker/Kane. They've beaten that horse into the ground so much the fucker's almost at the core of the Earth. 

I wanted to cry after Kane won and then cashed it in because I knew he was going to be stinking up my TV even more than usual now. 

Layla and Kelly were so off tonight, which was kinda weird because they had a damn good match on SD a couple of weeks ago.

I liked Fatal 4 Way a lot better than this show, though the SD MITB match was really good outside of the end when The Big Red Interest Killer? won.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 19, 2010)

I love that, The Big Red Interest Killer.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 19, 2010)

BAWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 19, 2010)

Kinda hard to be a Monster when you have lost to almost everyone.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 19, 2010)

Not my fault he's boring.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 19, 2010)

Kane vs Mark Henry


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 19, 2010)

Christian Fans are getting nervous.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 19, 2010)

...Not to be THAT guy. But Christian isn't going to win a world title in the WWE.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 19, 2010)

dear god that is scary.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 19, 2010)

Did Michael Bisping get fat?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 19, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TPtM5nvNtc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> the fans still couldn't boo him after this



God I love that. Also, Kane's title reign is a lifetime achievement award.

Woulda beeen nice if they gave him the strap when he could still work


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 19, 2010)

IDK what the competition is, but Darth just won


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> IDK what the competition is, but Darth just won


----------



## Shirker (Jul 19, 2010)

Enough with the Kane pics. I don't think my mind can take anymore rape .

BTW, I'm not watching/haven't seen MITB, who won Raw's?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 19, 2010)

Shirker said:


> Enough with the Kane pics. I don't think my mind can take anymore rape .
> 
> BTW, I'm not watching/haven't seen MITB, who won Raw's?



The Miz won, and rightfully so.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 19, 2010)

More Kane.

MORE I FUCKING SAY!!!

I'm LOLing pretty hard


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2010)

No more Kane pics .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 19, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> God I love that. Also, Kane's title reign is a lifetime achievement award.
> 
> Woulda beeen nice if they gave him the strap when he could still work


He could work in the first place? That's news to me!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> He could work in the first place? That's news to me!


----------



## Darc (Jul 19, 2010)

These Kane pics are amazing LMFAO


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 19, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> He could work in the first place? That's news to me!



His match with Test at No Mercy '01 was GODLY


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2010)

DON'T CLICK ON THE SPOILER IF YOU WISH TO RETAIN YOUR SANITY


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 19, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> He could work in the first place? That's news to me!



Only when he's being carried by someone like HBK or Cena. 

tbh even in his prime i thought Kane was garbage in the ring. Theirs probably a select few matches out of the 1000s he's had that are probably any good. He's the poor man's Undertaker.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2010)

WHAT THE HELL IS KANE EATING IN THAT PIC.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2010)

Raiden said:


> WHAT THE HELL IS KANE EATING IN THAT PIC.





PROBLEM, RAIDEN?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 19, 2010)

That white girl with the tan. The one who used to be divas champ. She thinks there needs to be a divas seasons of NXT. Wasn't there a show for that once?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 19, 2010)

pek 

best WWE paring ever


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 19, 2010)

If only TNA would pick up on this.



> Despite Vince McMahon making the call a few months ago of not wanting Fit Finlay to wrestle on television anymore due to his older age, he has continued to be booked at Smackdown house show events and for good reason. The company wants Finlay to work with younger talent (like Goldust on the Raw brand). The feeling is that rookies vs. rookies will not help younger talent advance in the ring, so having them work with Finlay and Goldust at house shows is a huge plus.
> 
> Source: The Wrestling Observer Newsletter



Source:


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 19, 2010)

Apparently MTV is trying their hand at wrestling yet again. If it's anything like Wrestling Society X, I will run away screaming.

Here's the site: 

Lucha Libre USA results...



*Spoiler*: __ 



The show starts with RJ Brewer (former ROH Pure Champ John Walters) saying about how he hates the lucha libre style and that these Mexicans shouldn't be wrestling, they should be cutting his grass. After the brawl is cleared, Mini LA PARK brings a translator into the ring and challenges Chi Chi (some weird dude with a pink wig) and Tigresa Caliente (Rhaka Khan from TNA) to a match with a mystery partner of his choosing, they accept.

Match #1:Lizmark Jr, Mini Halloween and, Sydistico beat Octagoncito,Supernova and Mascara Porada in a good opener when Lizmark caught Octagoncito off the top rope and hit him with a spinning side slam.

Match#2harly Malice beats Rellik by DQ in a very back and forth match when RELLIK spits green mist in Charly's eyes.

Match #3: Mini Park and ??? beat Chi Chi and Tigresa Caliente. At first nobody comes out as Park's partner so it starts as a handicap match, but then out from under the ring comes AWESOME KONG. She picks up the pinfall after awesome bombing Chi Chi in a very entertaining match.

Intermission

Match 4:Magno beats RJ Brewer (from earlier) in a pretty boring match with a roll up. RJ played a good heel but the crowd didn't really get into it because Magno botched like 4 moves.

Match 5: The Puerto Rican Power and Mascarita Dorada beat Mini Halloween, Neutron and in the match of the night with a corkscrew 450 slash. So many awesome spots in the match I can't even begin to name then, you'll have to watch the show to find out.

Supernova comes out saying he's looking for Sydistico and gives him 10 seconds to come out. He doesn't come out so Supernova runs backstage to get him.

Match #6:Main Event: Oriental and Tinieblas Jr beat Marco Colerone (Mark Jindrak from WWE) and ??? (some tall guy, I couldn't hear the ring announcer with Solid (some fat dude whos Marco's friend that came out with a box of donuts) as their manager. This match was good for what I saw of it, there were so many other things going on. After about 3 minutes Supernova come out brawling with Sydistico (apparently he found him). They climb up to one of the balconies in the theater were the cameras are recording everything. They start fighting up there and Nova gets control by using a latter. He then sentons on Sydistico from the top of the ladder. Then back in the ring the faces (Marco's team) has the advantage as the tall dude holds up Oriental in a chokeslam position as Marco hits a huge dropkick on him. Then all the main event heels and faces come out. Rellik attacked Solid. Manson and Lizmark started fighting. Supernova and Sydistico well the match was going on. Lizmark then distracted Marco well the referee wasn't looking so Oriental could roll him up for the 3 count.





I assume this is from the first show. 

So, Awesome Kong and Mark Jindrak (who has improved massively since his WWE days, apparently) are both on the show. I'll likely check it out if it shows up on New Zealand television. How long will this last though?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2010)

Apparently Hogan's in-ring days are over due to his back problems. At least he can finally stop putting his body through the grinder now.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 19, 2010)

FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

   :WOW


----------



## Watchman (Jul 19, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Apparently Hogan's in-ring days are over due to his back problems. At least he can finally stop putting his body through the grinder now.



Took him long enough. And good grief, what _is_ Kane eating? o_O


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 19, 2010)

:rofl



Chaos Ghost said:


> His match with Test at No Mercy '01 was GODLY


Hey, I liked that match, too. 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> PROBLEM, RAIDEN?


The Jaws music popped into my head when I saw this pic. Fucking TREMENDOUS. 



Raiden said:


> WHAT THE HELL IS KANE EATING IN THAT PIC.


Vomit on a plate? 



InBrightestDay said:


> Apparently MTV is trying their hand at wrestling yet again. If it's anything like Wrestling Society X, I will run away screaming.
> 
> Here's the site:
> 
> ...


Are they going to do Trios matches? I'd love to see that in-front of an American crowd just for the reactions alone. Their confusion and anger would amuse me.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 19, 2010)

Make it stop!@ Make it stop!@


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes Shadow they aired a trios match. As for the direction of Lucha USA, I'm gonna call it. Marco Corleone first Lucha Libre USA Heavy Weight Champion.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 19, 2010)

Just re-read the spoilers and saw that they did. When does this air on MTV, anyway?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 19, 2010)

AWESOME KONG


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 19, 2010)

Friday's at 10 Eastern. It comes on at 8 for me.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 19, 2010)

I saw an episode of it already because my uncle picked up on it before me. From what i saw it was okay. But i can't enjoy the show watching it with him because he bitches about the subtitles so much that i want to bash his face in with my laptop.

"whine, whine! i thought this was an english channel!". "they're in mexico you poorly cultured, illiterate fuck! READ THE FUCKING SUBTITLES!".


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 19, 2010)

That is all.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 19, 2010)

what the fuck.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 19, 2010)

I imagine Drew doesn't want that gettin out.


----------



## Legend (Jul 19, 2010)

Its the Godfather.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 19, 2010)

Not their best moment.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 19, 2010)

Anyone know where I can see mitb?  I wanna see Miz be...well awesome.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 19, 2010)

Drew looks like he's auditioning to be one of the Rockers.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 19, 2010)

I saw that and I started laughing.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 19, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> :rofl
> 
> 
> Hey, I liked that match, too.
> ...


They also apparently plan to do four on four matches with one male wrestler, one midget, one exotico, and one chick


Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Just re-read the spoilers and saw that they did. When does this air on MTV, anyway?


on MTV2, 10 o clock Fridays


Jareth Dallis said:


> That is all.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya know what that pic says? If Drew were to dress that way now. This would happen.

"Now living in a loft in San Francisco California!! Drew McIntyre, and John Morrison, PRIDE!!!"


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 19, 2010)

TBH in that image i would be more worried about Sheamus than Drew


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 19, 2010)

He's whiter then the wifebeater. Not Austin.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 19, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> He's whiter then the wifebeater. Not Austin.



I see what you did there, and I fucking love it


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2010)

Btw, TNA doing something _really weird_ for Hard Justice: One Night Stand.


*Spoiler*: _MAJOR SPOILERS_ 



_

Initial plans for TNA Hard Justice called for the event to be headlined by a TNA vs. "ECW" bout. *Officials have since decided to make the event an "all-ECW" show similar to WWE's One Night Stand in 2005. *

Wrestlers from the original ECW are being contacted and major TNA stars such as AJ Styles, Samoa Joe and Ric Flair are not currently not scheduled to appear on the show.

TNA Hard Justice is largely being put together by Tommy Dreamer, who has been contacting numerous former ECW talents alongside Terry Taylor._

From tnawrestlingnews.com

What? Why not use the older guys to boost the newer generation of wrestlers?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 19, 2010)

You realize Dixie is a stupid bitch right?

On another note. Dos Caras is already getting heat backstage because he is unhappy about having to unmask.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2010)

Cena heel turn for tonight?!?!?!

I can smell it bebeh. 



Jareth Dallis said:


> You realize Dixie is a stupid bitch right?
> 
> On another note. Dos Caras is already getting heat backstage because he is unhappy about having to unmask.



I tried to give her the benefit of the doubt. But yeah, now I realize she's a major mark, not too smart.

Her money's good though. 

I expected Eric or Hogan to make the save and stop such a concept, but meh, they have limited roles in the company. I wonder if Paul Heyman is on with this. 

*shrugs* Who cares for now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2010)

dear lord...Wade Barret actually hit that on Mark henry...


----------



## Legend (Jul 19, 2010)

Fucking Cena ruining my dreams, Wade Barret almost killing Mark Henry and Miz getting Trolled, it was a strange day.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 19, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> That is all.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 19, 2010)

Maybe they went to a rave!

Also...is it me, or does Darren Young look like that indian guy from Super Troopers.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 20, 2010)

Meh, look on the bright side.

They can use his hair to dust the arena when Nexus wrecks the place again.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 20, 2010)

Man, not to say that Cena's team is crappy...

...but Cena's team is crappy.


----------



## Legend (Jul 20, 2010)

I KNEW IT.

Take Hart, Khali, and Truth out.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 20, 2010)

And how can Cena's team not have Evan Bourne? I could've swore Bourne was Cena's little buddy?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 20, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Btw, TNA doing something _really weird_ for Hard Justice: One Night Stand.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _MAJOR SPOILERS_
> ...



I'll add a few things to this.



> According to The Wrestling Observer, TNA is trying to book Rob Van Dam vs. Jerry Lynn for next month's Hard Justice PPV on August 8 to bring back what many considered to be the best rivalry in ECW history. As reported on earlier, the Hard Justice PPV will be taking on an all-ECW theme.



and



> The current plan is to refer to the ECW faction as "the riot makers" in TNA.
> 
> Source: Gerweck.net.



Both are from 


As if it wasn't evident years ago, TNA is a joke.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 20, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> And how can Cena's team not have Evan Bourne? I could've swore Bourne was Cena's little buddy?



I'm guessing they have bigger things in mind for Bourne. Hopefully anyway.

Man, I'm still holding out for Rey Mysterio vs. Evan Bourne to kick off WrestleMania 27 in Atlanta next year.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 20, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> As if it wasn't evident years ago, TNA is a joke.



Jerry Lynn vs. RVD would actually be pretty cool though.

But I thought Jerry Lynn was in ROH?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 20, 2010)

Well, the report said they were *trying* to get him back.

I can't say I could get very excited at all for another Lynn-RVD match to be honest. I wasn't a fan of them back then, let alone in 2010.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 20, 2010)

I kind of find it funny that the Nexus ran as soon as they didn't have the numbers advantage, even if the show was running out of time.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 20, 2010)

Younger guys like Bret Hart? 

Really, I'd take out Bret and Khali and put in like...Bourne and some other dude(Tatsu?).


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 20, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Younger guys like Bret Hart?
> 
> Really, I'd take out Bret and Khali and put in like...Bourne and some other dude(Tatsu?).



Primo or Zack Ryder. I'm serious.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 20, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> *Younger guys like Bret Hart?*
> 
> Really, I'd take out Bret and Khali and put in like...Bourne and some other dude(Tatsu?).



Nah. It makes perfect sense for Bret to be apart of the team. Did you forget about when Nexus whopped Bret's ass in the parking lot?

Like I said, I prefer the team of Cena, Bret, Khali, Morrison, Truth, Edge, and Jericho...more than the team of Orton, Cena, HHH, Jericho, Edge, and Sheamus.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 20, 2010)

You know, I didn't think of it until now, but Nexus attacked...CM PUNK!

Yeah...CM Punk on Cena's team would've been awesome.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 20, 2010)

Khali is young? CONO LOOKS LIKE HES 45!!

It would be funny if Khali and Otunga had a meeting.

Khali: AIHFPHFPN ROHFNROF RIREBN
Otunga: What?!
Ranjin: The great Khali says, even he could do that spinebuster with out botching.
Khali: kfbibifrbibr hfbuebfe
Ranjin: The Great Khali also says you are an overrated ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who needs to go back to training for 10 years.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 20, 2010)

I hope David Otunga main events WrestleMania next year, just to see your reaction.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 20, 2010)

That will be another addition to the list of bad choices by the wwe.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 20, 2010)

It'd be worth it anyway...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 20, 2010)

The man botches a spine buster. Not even Batista the Patron Saint of Botchers could botch it.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah, but still... 

The guy has only been wrestling for about a year and a half anyway, just send him back to developmental once the Nexus angle is done. This whole "he should be fired he sux lol" thing you keep on bringing up is off, IMO. Honestly, his ceiling is pretty high from the way I see it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 20, 2010)

I haven't said he should be fired. I've said he's not ready for the main roster, because not even TNA would use someone that fresh.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 20, 2010)

His ceiling is high, the same way a midget is tall.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 20, 2010)

I would still take him over Heath Slater, easily.

And TNA had AJ Styles as there World Champion in 2003. Hell, the fact that they have any of those X-Division guys on the roster without good workers to protect them or help them grow even in 2010 is insane.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 20, 2010)

You're talking about when they had the NWA World Title right?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes. If you're about to get started on some bull shit theory that the  NWA championship shouldn't be considered a World title or something similar, I don't want to see it.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 20, 2010)

The NWA still exists?


----------



## Legend (Jul 20, 2010)

, it separated from TNA i thought


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 20, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Yes. If you're about to get started on some bull shit theory that the  NWA championship shouldn't be considered a World title or something similar, I don't want to see it.



I do, I am actually rather curious about the opinions of people here in regards to matters like this, I wouldnt be going in this thread if I wasnt


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 20, 2010)

I consider it a title. But it's an indy title. Considering the days of Flair defending it are long gone.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 20, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Yeah, but still...
> 
> The guy has only been wrestling for about a year and a half anyway, just send him back to developmental once the Nexus angle is done. This whole "he should be fired he sux lol" thing you keep on bringing up is off, IMO. Honestly, his ceiling is pretty high from the way I see it.



The only reason I'd want to see him make it in the WWE is only because he's like the black Sid Vicious. The botches and fuck ups he'll ensue will be fucking glorious.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 20, 2010)

I love how WWE always gets guys that can't wrestle.

There's a whole pool, not an extremely large one, but a reasonable pool of talent out there.

Gabriel, Slater are good, but Otunga, really?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 20, 2010)

He's not as cool as Sid was, though.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 20, 2010)

I know someone who rates Sid above God AKA The Naitcha Boy Ric Flair. Because allegedly hes her step brother.

Otunga needed to be in developmental for at least 3 years before coming up, because when Dave Batista does something better, you got a problem.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 20, 2010)

I'll hand it to Sid though...I've never seen him botch his powerbomb.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 20, 2010)

WWE Logic = Screw talented indy workers around the world, BRING TO ME THE MODELS, BODY BUILDERS, NBA, NFL, NHL REJECTS, RANDOM PEOPLE WHO LOOK GOOD IN A PHOTO, REALITY SHOW REJECTS and we will teach them how to wrestle.

Note: I exclude Miz from my reality show rejects comment.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 20, 2010)

It took the Miz like 7 years to finally get good, though. But he worked hard for it, so props to him.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 20, 2010)

Otunga's problem is, hes using a one arm spine buster. Ezekial Jackson called, he wants his finisher back. He also said, he is at least big enough to look credible using it. I sometimes don't think Otunga wants it enough, he sounds like hes coasting on Jennifer Hudson's fame.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 20, 2010)

Otunga should do like Bobby Lashley and switch to a simpler finisher since he keeps botching his current one. When Lashley arrived, he was doing a crappy dominator that he botched a lot, but switched to a simpler running powerslam that was pretty much unbotchable.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 20, 2010)

Indeed. But he might botch it like D-Lo did on Droz.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 20, 2010)

And that loser works at TNA.  And I LIKED D-lo, AND Droz.  Ah, danger danger


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 20, 2010)

D-Lo botched a running powerbomb, not a running powerslam.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 20, 2010)

Okay I couldn't remember. It was power something.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 20, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> I hope David Otunga main events WrestleMania next year, just to see your reaction.


WWE won't purposefully repeat 1995 fiasco.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 20, 2010)

Kaval's voice makes me laugh. He reminds me of a cross of Christopher Walken and John Wayne when he talks. E make him say, needs more cowbell pilgrim!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 20, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Indeed. But he might botch it like D-Lo did on Droz.



It wasn't D-Lo's fault. Some idiot threw a drink in the ring, and D-Lo slipped because of it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 20, 2010)

I heard D-Lo had a poor grip on Droz.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'll hand it to Sid though...I've never seen him botch his powerbomb.


Pillman.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 21, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Pillman.



If there wasn't a roof, it would've landed perfectly.


----------



## Vox (Jul 21, 2010)

Man, Sid breaking his leg is still etched in my head. I was told not to watch it but did I listen? Nooooooooooo.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 21, 2010)

WWE...you fail...McGilli-buddies!?


----------



## Hellion (Jul 21, 2010)

Am I the only one who see's a resemblance between Darren Young and Cena


----------



## Vox (Jul 21, 2010)

You mean the huge, distinctive chins? I see it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 21, 2010)

Not when Darren Young has hair like that, he looks like hes indian!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 21, 2010)

Smackdown spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Smackdown opens with the new World Heavyweight Champion Kane. Huge cheers until he started talking about cashing in on Rey, then he got booed. At one point Kane said, "I did it, I did it" over and over again. Foreshadowing, much? Announcer for later is a number one contenders match between Jack Swagger and Rey Mysterio, two out of three match. Winner faces Kane at SummerSlam.
> 
> - First match on Smackdown is Matt Hardy and Christian vs. Drew McIntyre and Dashing Cody Rhodes. McIntyre and Rhodes win after Drew kicks Matt in the head. A little miscommunication between Matt and Christian which saw Matt knock Christian out of the ring right before the finish. Matt and Christian shook hands and hugged after the match.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow...what a shitty way to end the masked SES member angle.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 21, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> I consider it a title. But it's an indy title. Considering the days of Flair defending it are long gone.



I don't want to hear because it isn't the point.

Fact is, TNA thought AJ Styles was an appropriate top face for the company (and still do) which is just flat out insane.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 21, 2010)

Man...


*Spoiler*: __ 



If they just teased a Christian-Matt Hardy feud, I'm officially psyched for SummerSlam.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So much for Kane losing to Taker at SS 

Taker returning at Survivor Series to beat Kane for the title might just happen yet

It does make sense considering this will mark 20 years since Taker debuted


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 21, 2010)

Apparently Alberto Del Rio (Dos Caras Jr.) wrestled Kaval in a dark match before NXT.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 21, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


>



I...Would...fuck...da...shit...outta Steph!!!!

That is all...


----------



## Watchman (Jul 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Smackdown_ 



STOP BURYING THE SES YOU BASTARDS


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 21, 2010)

lol at morrison talking shit to miz on nxt. Dude get your shit together and don't even worry about the miz. Right now morrison is on his way to "mid-carders for life" division along with his buddies matt hardy, mark henry, mvp and r-truth.

nxt was boring last night. I'm not feeling the new seasons cast, seems like none of them have any personality and it might be because the first seasons guys are still around and horribly overshadowing the new nxt rookies. I could give a shit about Lucky Cannon, Husky Harris, Curt Hennings son or even Kaval.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> If there wasn't a roof, it would've landed perfectly.






InBrightestDay said:


> Fact is, TNA thought AJ Styles was an appropriate top face for the company (and still do) which is just flat out insane.


A.J. was the most over guy in the company, but the seemingly never-ending MEM angle combined with the confusing shit with Sting practically killed him and then he turns heel with Flair for no real reason at all other than to just do it.

 @ the SD spoilers. Way to fail, Big Red Interest Killer™. Hope Swagger beats you for the title and cripples your sorry ass.


----------



## SilverCross (Jul 21, 2010)

wow, shadow hitting a new low, wishing for someone to be crippled....


----------



## Raiden (Jul 21, 2010)

Mixed feelings about TNA tomorrow knowing that Vince Russo was the only one who wrote this show.

He probably came up with the One Night Stand idea.

Oh boy...


----------



## Buzz Killington (Jul 21, 2010)

So, best and worst of NXT Season 2?

Best: Kaval
Worst: Eli Cottonwood


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 21, 2010)

Percy > Kaval


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 21, 2010)

Watchu talkin bout? I love Eli Cottonwood's craziness. Its epic. He makes no sense but its epic.

*snickers*Miz saying Joe Hennig is mediocre in the ring? Really Miz? REEEALLY?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 21, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> A.J. was the most over guy in the company, but the seemingly never-ending MEM angle combined with the confusing shit with Sting practically killed him and then he turns heel with Flair for no real reason at all other than to just do it.
> 
> @ the SD spoilers. Way to fail, Big Red Interest Killer?. Hope Swagger beats you for the title and cripples your sorry ass.



too bad for you that won't happen


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 21, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> wow, shadow hitting a new low, wishing for someone to be crippled....


That loud "WHOOSH!" noise everyone just heard is the sarcasm flying over Silver's head. 



Champagne Supernova said:


> too bad for you that won't happen


Nah, Kane'll just fail miserably like he always does. Shitty on the mic and shitty in the ring pretty much sums up Glenny's existence. :rofl


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 21, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> *snickers*Miz saying Joe Hennig is mediocre in the ring? Really Miz? REEEALLY?



Uh, yeah? Miz could say the same about Morrison and he wouldn't be out of place.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 21, 2010)

*checks his watch*Okay...how long until you say Miz is better in the ring than Ric Flair in his prime, I'm getting tired of waiting.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 21, 2010)

Miz is good, Morrison isn't.

How does that equate to Miz > Flair? I'm not sure if I should laugh or feel sorry for you, seriously.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 21, 2010)

Because apparently that's what I expect next. And when did Morrison come up? Tell me. I haven't even mentioned Morrison in days. So tell me, how does the incessant need to act like a typical IWC asswipe and find any excuse to bash Morrison, when I was clearly, CLEARLY, C L E A R L Y, talking about Joe Hennig. Can you tell me that? I don't think so. Maybe you want to get in some cheap shots on John Cena and Rey Mysterio while your at it? Because if you have to bring up Morrison in this discussion when I haven't mentioned him.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 22, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Because apparently that's what I expect next.



The fact that people think Miz > Morrison is hurting you, isn't it? 




> So tell me, how does the incessant need to act like a typical IWC asswipe and find any excuse to bash Morrison, when I was clearly, CLEARLY, C L E A R L Y, talking about Joe Hennig. Can you tell me that? I don't think so.



You were confused as to how Miz could criticize Joe Henning, which isn't ridiculous by any stretch of the imagination, so I made the comparison to Morrison. I also enjoy seeing you go ape shit anytime someone insinuates Miz > John Morrison. Low and behold, that's exactly what happened.

How in the hell is bashing John Morrison typical IWC bullshit? If I went onto a typical wrestling board and said something to that effect, the forum would be in an uproar.

Also, "Typical IWC asswipe". Are you fucking kidding me? Coming from a guy who:

- Claims David Otunga 'doesn't want it enough' and is coasting on the success of his wife
- Goes apeshit when someone even THINKS about the possibility that the Miz > John Morrison.


Right or wrong, to say that isn't shit you hear from a typical IWC smark is a flat out lie. So don't give me your bullshit, kid.




> Maybe you want to get in some cheap shots on John Cena and Rey Mysterio while your at it? Because if you have to bring up Morrison in this discussion when I haven't mentioned him.



Okay, this is funnier than the Miz-John Morrison arguments. I've said it several times that Rey Mysterio is the best wrestler in the world, and that Cena comes damn close to it. If I haven't made it perfectly clear before, I have now.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 22, 2010)

Spot monkey or not, Miz is not seeing Morrison when it comes to in ring performance. Is Miz better overall? Sure. But lets be honest, Miz is very mediocre in the ring. But he is improving, though. Not that Im a expert and shit. Just my opinion...


----------



## Vox (Jul 22, 2010)

I thought the Miz was pretty solid in the ring. Guess I know even less....


----------



## Watchman (Jul 22, 2010)

NXT:

Kaval's the best so far. Amazing in the ring, and his promo ability, whilst not great, isn't terrible either. Hennig, Riley and Percy I also expect great things from in the future.

It's looking a lot more even than NXT-1 where Bryan and Barrett were the clear frontrunners throughout (I mean, I liked Tarver, but it was obvious as hell he wasn't going to win it).

But Eli Cottonwood needs to be gotten rid of ASAP. He's just generically tall, but has no ability whatsoever. Lucky Cannon is also fairly bland, and Harris is this NXT's Tarver.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 22, 2010)

Kaval's voice is weird.

But, but, but, I want Cottonwood to stay for his insane promos that make no sense!!


----------



## Watchman (Jul 22, 2010)

The only thing that makes me want to see Cottonwood possibly stay is the hilarious look on Morrison's face as he tries not to laugh at Cottonwood's latest terrible promo.

*You don't have the right to laugh, Morrison!*


----------



## SilverCross (Jul 22, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> That loud "WHOOSH!" noise everyone just heard is the sarcasm flying over Silver's head.
> 
> 
> Nah, Kane'll just fail miserably like he always does. Shitty on the mic and shitty in the ring pretty much sums up Glenny's existence. :rofl




how was any of that sarcasm? nothing you said sounded like sarcasm.

besides that, what you call shitty, is a man who turns down most pushes to help put over talent.

most importantly here...hes a monster...MONSTER. he doesnt need mic skills, any really, so long as he looks scary, which he does that rather well, i have no clue what he's done so terrible in ring to make you hate that either...other then you just complaining as always..


----------



## Grandia (Jul 22, 2010)

donno if anyone was a fan but Consequences Creed (TNA) signed a WWE development contract.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 22, 2010)

As much as I criticize guys like Creed, I'm not going to say I'm not excited by this signing. At the same time it's also pretty surprising. Some serious time down in FCW will be needed but a lot potential is there, IMO.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2010)

good God i chose the wrong time to have my vacation 

really busy 2 weeks so far.. 

one thing i have to comment about is though; bret hart please STOP. 





Jareth Dallis said:


> Kaval's voice is weird.
> 
> But, but, but, I want Cottonwood to stay for his insane promos that make no sense!!



Mustaches, Not every one has them.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 22, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> how was any of that sarcasm? nothing you said sounded like sarcasm.


Did I need to put 8,000 smilies there to show that I wasn't being serious? 

Jeebus Christ... you've been here long enough to know when I'm joking and when I'm not.



> besides that, what you call shitty, is a man who turns down most pushes to help put over talent.


That's nice, but he's still a shitty wrestler. 



> most importantly here...hes a monster...MONSTER. he doesnt need mic skills, any really, so long as he looks scary, which he does that rather well, i have no clue what he's done so terrible in ring to make you hate that either...other then you just complaining as always..


:mj


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2010)

to be fair shadow, myself i don't believe that even you can distinguish weather you're sometimes being sarcastic/joking or not 

you should give a notification of some sort


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2010)

Good for Creed.

At least he may have his feet in something solid.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 22, 2010)

They found a new Shelton.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 22, 2010)

Khris said:


> to be fair shadow, myself i don't believe that even you can distinguish weather you're sometimes being sarcastic/joking or not
> 
> you should give a notification of some sort






RadishMan said:


> They found a new Shelton.


A Shelton that actually has a bit of charisma, too!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 22, 2010)

Now, pending they don't make him Apollo Creed he may succeed.


----------



## SilverCross (Jul 22, 2010)

I've always liked creed, so i'm kind of excited to see what they do with him.


----------



## adranaline junkie (Jul 22, 2010)

There was a Pro-Wrestling thread here.... ? Hey guys, whats happening


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 22, 2010)

^ What's happening dude?

Anywho, at least Creed is being put in a position that he can grow, unlike in TNA. Not every insanely athletic guy works out (Shelton Benjamin) but some have improved (Evan Bourne and Kaval) so hopefully it works out well for him.

NXT season 3 would be a bit too early, personally.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 22, 2010)

Miz gets over because he does what people like the rock and stone cold  do naturally.  Only difference, Miz is doing it very on purpose and has  to try to be that way.  He knows how to play to the crowd (though his  heel skills need work.  Snarling and glowering is far less antagonizing  than that goofy and cocky smile at annoying moments) and he's an  underdog story to the casual observer.  Like it or not, Miz is primed to  be a big deal.  Barring injuries, his improvement in ring I can only  hope goes as fast as his on the mic rise.  Because he's the Miz.  And,  like it or no.  He is awesome.  





Grandia said:


> donno if anyone was a fan but Consequences Creed (TNA) signed a WWE development contract.


OH SHI-!  And Jay Lethal is being a big deal in TNA.  I hope he brigns his nerdy flair to WWE if he makes it through the slog.  IBD, what's there not to like?

Speaking of WWE early.  I like the 'Oh yeah' guy on NXT.  Needs to stop repeating himself, but his utter dorkiness is perfect to face with.  DOubtful he will win, but he has something there.   Is the Husky guy on ROH?  Or does he just look like the guy that was on the latest episode of ROH at the beginning of it?  Even if it's not, that guy has such ugly ring work, that his pre match strut (lack thereof) is ignorable.  


Oh, and JD...that rhyme deserves rep.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 22, 2010)

I still remember how Consequences Creed threw up in his match with amazing red.

Edit:

Evan Bourne and Yoshi Tatsu should be on Cena's team. Not The Great Khali and Bret "Useless" Hart.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 22, 2010)

We all remember that. Rana. Rana. Creed blows chunks. The following week, the Guns say their old theme made him pluke.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2010)

Aww man, just saw the video.

Gross. But hilarious.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 22, 2010)

There is a report that there is heat between Michael and Vince.

Michaels has been furious over the tie scandal in which Danielson got fired. Now Vince has reportedly asked that footage of Michaels be removed, and all mentions of Michaels to cease. And Vince is upset because Michaels put wrestling on hold when he feels Michaels had a few more years in him.

Vince. Please stop burning bridges, the more you alienate those who made you money, the more power your competition will acquire. Especially when they have the star power that Michaels has.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2010)

I just saw JTG job to Chavo, CHAVO. 

Dude will probably be gone before the year is over with.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> There is a report that there is heat between Michael and Vince.
> 
> Michaels has been furious over the tie scandal in which Danielson got fired. Now Vince has reportedly asked that footage of Michaels be removed, and all mentions of Michaels to cease. And Vince is upset because Michaels put wrestling on hold when he feels Michaels had a few more years in him.
> 
> Vince. Please stop burning bridges, the more you alienate those who made you money, the more power your competition will acquire. Especially when they have the star power that Michaels has.



is this for real?

holy shit, just saw the report on nodq... 

hopefully this is just a rumor... can't bare another savage


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 22, 2010)

PWInsider said:
			
		

> Featured prominently on the show will be the Shawn Michaels-Undertaker match that led to Michaels' retirement. Not that we needed this show to prove anything, because rumors of Vince McMahon and Shawn Michaels having heat were unfounded to begin with, but it kind of does just that for the doubters out there.
> 
> For those still doubting, stop already. WWE knows where Michaels is at this point in his life and gave him a great deal to keep him as long as he stayed. Now, he is a 45 year-old family man that has priorities outside of wrestling that matter more to him. That is the real story, at least for now.



There are conflicting reports. But I had hear Michaels is angry about Danielson being used as a scapegoat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2010)

gonna go with the latter for now.. i know michaels is mad about danielson.. but i doubt there's THAT much heat between him and vince..


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 22, 2010)

Fuck Creed, the shitty wrestler and the crappy band too


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 22, 2010)

Classic Ghost.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 22, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Classic Vintage Ghost.


Corrected


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2010)

Dare I ask anyone bothering to watch TNA.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2010)

Vince is gay if he stops sucking HBK's dick?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 22, 2010)

I drift in and out.

And you did not just insist I say vintage! I don't have the cheap hair cut!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 22, 2010)

> Dare I ask anyone bothering to watch TNA.



I watched an episode of Explosion last night

The crowd was so dead


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 22, 2010)

Michaels getting butthurt over "unjust" shit backstage. To quote the Miz... REALLY? Fucking hypocrite or to quote Shadow... fucking crosseyed balding hermaphrodite.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2010)

he's 44. he was bound to start balding eventually.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 23, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Michaels getting butthurt over "unjust" shit backstage. To quote the Miz... REALLY? Fucking hypocrite or to quote Shadow... fucking crosseyed balding hermaphrodite.



*Looks at Radish's avatar and sig*

Pot calling the kettle black? No offense bro, but I dont think you have any right to talk. Just saying...


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 23, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Corrected


Sup, Michael Ghost?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I've been over Creed before, but let's be honest, the guys got a lot of potential. It's hard to stand out in a company like TNA when there's almost zero creative direction and the talent isn't very good. I like the signing.

Anywho...



> According to several sources within WWE, Michael Cole?s PPV commentary tonight about The Miz being ?the future of Raw? was a directed line from Vince McMahon, and was a specific line the company will be building on.
> 
> The Miz is seen by McMahon as a reliable workhorse, and is making the most of his push by doing as many media days and corporate appearances as possible. Miz has campaigned to be recognized as a ?go-to? guy by McMahon, and is now starting to get the rewards of his appearances, media talks, and willingness to devote so much of his time to the company. One person I spoke with said it?s the very same way John Cena got over with Vince McMahon, and the similarities are uncanny. ?McMahon didn?t like Cena at first, but Cena just worked harder than anyone else and won him over with a tireless work ethic,? I was told. ?The Miz is doing the exact same thing.?



 ... h-the-miz/




> Former TNA personality Jonny Fairplay congratulated fellow reality television alum Mike ?The Miz? Mizanin on winning Raw?s Money in the Bank Ladder Match in a Facebook post Sunday night. He followed up his post Monday morning with a remark TNA Wrestling official Jeff Jarrett made a few years ago concerning The Miz.
> 
> ?Is remembering back to 2004 when Jeff Jarrett told me there was no money in The Miz,? Fairplay wrote. ?Thanks, Jeff.?
> 
> At the time, Mizanin was working independent wrestling shows in California for Ultimate Pro Wrestling (UPW). He would catch a break a few months later when he landed a spot on the fourth season of Tough Enough. Despite losing the reality based contest to Daniel Puder, Mizanin piqued the interest of WWE officials and was eventually offered a developmental contract.



 ... n-the-miz/


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 23, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> *Looks at Radish's avatar and sig*
> 
> Pot calling the kettle black? No offense bro, but I dont think you have any right to talk. Just saying...



Michaels pulled some underhanded shit in the 90's by whining to Vince whenever he didn't get his way, so getting mad at Vince for stuff that went down backstage is funny. Much like in 2005 how he was pissed Hogan out politicked him at Summerslam and even "faked a back injury" to get out of a return job. Where have we heard THAT ONE before?

I don't really buy HBK being upset over Danielson. It's not like he ever cared for the treatment of his other students when he was actually part of the locker room. For some reason I can buy the Vince thing about the retirement. What with the recent JR and Flair bannings.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 23, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Dare I ask anyone bothering to watch TNA.


I did. It actually was a pretty decent show til the ECW pandering started in the last segment. Didn't really like the street fight as much as the ladder match from last week, which is odd as I love street fights. 

I love how Dreamer was so upset that Vince used ECW to get the new guys they signed experience and visibility by working with established names when that's mostly how the old ECW operated. 



RadishMan said:


> Michaels getting butthurt over "unjust" shit backstage. To quote the Miz... REALLY? Fucking hypocrite or to quote Shadow... fucking crosseyed balding hermaphrodite.


The grasshopper learns well.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 23, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Michaels pulled some underhanded shit in the 90's by whining to Vince whenever he didn't get his way, so getting mad at Vince for stuff that went down backstage is funny. Much like in 2005 how he was pissed Hogan out politicked him at Summerslam and even "faked a back injury" to get out of a return job. Where have we heard THAT ONE before?
> 
> I don't really buy HBK being upset over Danielson. It's not like he ever cared for the treatment of his other students when he was actually part of the locker room. For some reason I can buy the Vince thing about the retirement. What with the recent JR and Flair bannings.



so you're still judging his character based on what he did in the 90s?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2010)

you guys are fickle on appearances of middle aged wrestlers. I'd like to see you all with a full head of hair in your mid 40s.


----------



## Vox (Jul 23, 2010)

I think its kinda funny because he tries to hide it in vain.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah, no one would really give him shit if he wasn't so obviously sensitive about it. It's like Swagger and his lisp. He used to fight that thing like hell and get really embarrassed when it came out, but now he doesn't give a darn.


----------



## adranaline junkie (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey guys, what do you think about the AmDrag (Bryan Danielson) situation? Do you guys think he will be back? Both John Cena and Randy Orton, arguably the two biggest voices in the locker room at the moment said that he deserves to be brought back and it seems HBK was not happy either. I don't think Vince can afford to ignore that and not to mention how over Danielson is with the Hardcore or the Adult fan base. The Michael Cole incident comes to mind, which i thought was brilliant 

We can still hear the Daniel Bryan chants during Raw (especially during the Divas matches) and Pay-Per-View events. I think he will indeed be back after the "90-Day No Compete Clause" has expired


----------



## Watchman (Jul 23, 2010)

The 90-Day No Compete Clause doesn't matter. If the WWE wants him back before then, he can be resigned - it only stops him working on TV in other companies (so Indy PPVs that aren't broadcast on TV are fine)

And yes, he will be back.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 23, 2010)

adranaline junkie said:


> *I don't think Vince can afford to ignore that* and not to mention how over Danielson is with the Hardcore or the Adult fan base.




He could easily afford to ignore it. It's Bryan fucking Danielson, not Steve Austin or the Rock. He's not that important in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 23, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> so you're still judging his character based on what he did in the 90s?



I'm not judging his character from THEN because it's the same one as NOW. He tricked the whole locker room into thinking he was a "good Christian Boy" despite the fact that he's basically the same swarmy prick he was in the WWF. Last retirement he had to be threatened to lay down for Austin and then threw a hissyfit at the press conference when they moved on. Least this run he actually put people over... oops.


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]_Sik0i0gDPk[/YOUTUBE]
 Does Miz carry his briefcase everywhere?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 23, 2010)

They only gave him the US title back because he was going to be at E3.


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2010)

Comic-con!!!!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 23, 2010)

Well the report back around E3 when he got it back was that was the reason. They wanted him to have a title since Eve had her tramp stamp title. A shame since Cody Rhodes was there and he didn't have a title.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 23, 2010)

Tramp stamp title?  That editable belt is kinda baller.  But that 6 piece RM set is just ew.

"Why would we need a statue of you, when you're here?"
". . . . . .well played.  Well played."


----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I did. It actually was a pretty decent show til the ECW pandering started in the last segment. Didn't really like the street fight as much as the ladder match from last week, which is odd as I love street fights.



Dreamer oversold the crying.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 23, 2010)

Always thought Dreamer was a pandering scumbag. Also, I'd have been shocked by the Dixie/Foley "promo" thing if they didn't have Hogan dropping "faces and heels" on Impact when he was talking to Lethal.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 23, 2010)

Legend said:


> [YOUTUBE]_Sik0i0gDPk[/YOUTUBE]
> Does Miz carry his briefcase everywhere?



Want that Taker figure. ANd I fucking miss that old IC title


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 23, 2010)

Anyone seen the video of that guy calling Miz a jobber at an autograph signing? Makes me embarassed to be a wrestling fan...


----------



## Watchman (Jul 23, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Anyone seen the video of that guy calling Miz a jobber at an autograph signing? Makes me embarassed to be a wrestling fan...



Do you have a link to that video?


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 23, 2010)

I'll see if I can locate it. Basically he kept spouting the smarky talking points and Miz could've easily taken him apart verbally (and physically no doubt) when he mentioned Benoit was his favorite, but didn't think it was worth it.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2010)

^TNA guys don't play with fans. Seriously.

They don't even talk, especially Kurt. Went to the MCU event in Brooklyn a couple weeks ago.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Always thought Dreamer was a pandering scumbag. Also, I'd have been shocked by the Dixie/Foley "promo" thing if they didn't have Hogan dropping "faces and heels" on Impact when he was talking to Lethal.



I know, why the hell did they do that? Really?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 24, 2010)

Ya'll hear the news bout Macho? I heard him and Vince are finally doin business together. He got his first action figure after 13 long years, and made an appearance for Matel at comic con. I guess Vince finally forgave him for banging an underage Steph...alledgedly.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 24, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Ya'll hear the news bout Macho? I heard him and Vince are finally doin business together. He got his first action figure after 13 long years, and made an appearance for Matel at comic con. I guess Vince finally forgave him for banging an underage Steph...alledgedly.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-bR-cQ_6II[/YOUTUBE]

This video will show all

oooooooooooooooooh yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

at the event they even showed a Warrior action figure too.  Hell has frozen over or something allowing both Macho man and Warrior action figures.

LOL at the miz


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2010)

Why am i liking miz i cant help it.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 25, 2010)

Cause he is the miz

and he is AWESOME!


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2010)

OH SHIT MACHO MAN IN A WWE EVENT AND ITS NOT FROM 1993 EITHER!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 25, 2010)

Damn, Joey Mercury is scary lookin without hair.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2010)

I was watching Sportscenter and Anchor, Robert Flores said something ive been thinking of for years, Philadelphia Phillies outfielder Jayson Werth looks exactly like Edge


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 25, 2010)

Eli Cottonwood needs to leave NXT.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2010)

loooool


----------



## Broleta (Jul 25, 2010)

Damn the Miz really is awesome. Raged like fuck when R-Truth came out on Raw to stop him winning the title......


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 25, 2010)

He probably will leave. But he won't be gone since we know worse big men then he have been kept.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 25, 2010)

But Khali at least has some form of presence in the ring that the crowd acknowledges and cares about.

Cottonwood looks like a perma-jobber.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 25, 2010)

Did I ever say anything about Eli being good? No.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]gGK2nnPmRmU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 25, 2010)

You're unable to dislike the miz because you're a nerd.  And geek is chic.  And people like miz and lethal and even cena go around making overtly dorky quips.  When mcmahon said he was the future, apparently he knew that his audience consists of more than rednecks.  Give the man credit, and more power the miz.  The business is ever evolving.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 25, 2010)

"Dashing" Cody Rhodes is really growing on me.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 26, 2010)

I was there at Comic Con to see the Miz, and he was awesome...and then they gave me a CM Punk shirt as I was walking out.

No one wanted the Matt Hardy shirt.


----------



## Vox (Jul 26, 2010)

Man, why do they keep Matt Hardy stinking up my TV? I wouldn't be surprised if they just keep him signed so he doesn't go to TNA. Not that he'd do much better there.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 26, 2010)

I thought I'd post this here just for the lolz. New Zealands finest 

- KPW Heavyweight Championship
The Inferno (c) vs. Max "The Axe" Damage:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sl9mdzgCedQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6wuCNaeydU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


Believe it or not, Max Damage was actually given a WWE tryout earlier this year but it didn't work out for him. He would've been the first wrestler from New Zealand since Tony Garea (who still works for WWE as a Road Agent) and the Bushwhackers to land a WWE contract. Funnily enough, that dubious distinction has gone to Rhys Ali, who is wrestling down in WWE's developmental company at the moment. The guy completely skipped the New Zealand scene and went right into FCW. I can't say I hold that against him really.

This company is also run by Rip Morgan, who was a relatively big name in the territories and even NJPW for a while.


----------



## SilverCross (Jul 26, 2010)

id gladly take that matt hardy shirt.

he hasnt been the same since his injury tho...still i like seeing him around in matches


----------



## Grandia (Jul 26, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> id gladly take that matt hardy shirt.
> 
> he hasnt been the same since his injury tho...still i like seeing him around in matches



True, we need great jobbers like him.

i salute the man


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 27, 2010)

i'm lolling at miz's new routine.  Sheamus gets whomped, Miz runs to cash in, character X interrupts before Sheamus is lucid again.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2010)

I can't believe Edge has become so horrible on the mic. I can't stand the guy anymore.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 27, 2010)

So who's leaving NXT tonight?


----------



## Watchman (Jul 27, 2010)

Here's hoping it's Eli. I also wouldn't mind Lucky Cannon.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 27, 2010)

> In the new WWE DVD release "Satan's Prison: The Elimination Chamber Anthology", were told the Elimination Chamber match from January 2005 featuring Chris Benoit had a lot of the commentary heavily edited. Any time the audio is about to feature Jim Ross, Jerry Lawler or Jonathan Coachman say anything nice about Benoit, the commentary is cut and they pipe in audience noise instead. It is said to be very distracting during the actual match.



Can't say i'm really surprised by this


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 27, 2010)

The match was more about Batista then Benoit, so I can't imagine there was much to edit. Was there?


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 27, 2010)

That Nexus vs Raw match was so horrible. Way to job to the Nexus.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 27, 2010)

Totally marked out when Hennig told Miz he has no place telling him hes mediocre.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 28, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Can't say i'm really surprised by this



Yeah, I agree. I can't blame them.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 28, 2010)

Big Eli Cottonwood has been eliminated. He'll probably be back as some sort of enforcer you can count on that.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 28, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> That Nexus vs Raw match was so horrible. Way to job to the Nexus.


Nexus is main-eventing SummerSlam, so it only makes sense that they would stomp all over the RAW Mid-card Squad. Having them have a close match with guys like Tatsu, Goldust, and Lawler when they're facing 3 multi-time world champions, a Hall-of-Famer, a former World Champion/biggest guy on RAW, and two ex-IC/US champions would be very counter-productive.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 28, 2010)

I believe Morrison is taking pointers from Punk. He appears to be growing a beard.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 28, 2010)

Too bad that beard won't hide his awful promo skills.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 28, 2010)

Blah, blah, blah, whatever. Promos aren't that important, maybe in the Attitude Era when I am fairly certain you won titles by vigorous debate. But cmon his promo skills are enough to get by. To be honest, I don't give a shit if he makes it to the Main Event or not, sure I'd like it. But I find his matches entertaining that's all that matters.


----------



## Watchman (Jul 28, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Nexus is main-eventing SummerSlam, so it only makes sense that they would stomp all over the RAW Mid-card Squad. Having them have a close match with guys like Tatsu, Goldust, and Lawler when they're facing 3 multi-time world champions, a Hall-of-Famer, a former World Champion/biggest guy on RAW, and two ex-IC/US champions would be very counter-productive.



This. Up until now, Nexus (bar Barrett) has looked like a squad of jobbers that are only good when all of them are teaming up against one guy. They _needed_ the credibility boost to make them look like an actual threat to Team Jericho.



Jareth Dallis said:


> Blah, blah, blah, whatever. *Promos aren't that important*, maybe in the Attitude Era when I am fairly certain you won titles by vigorous debate. But cmon his promo skills are enough to get by. To be honest, I don't give a shit if he makes it to the Main Event or not, sure I'd like it. But I find his matches entertaining that's all that matters.



Yes they are. Sports Entertainment, not Wrestling.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 28, 2010)

Well I find it awfully hard to believe people spend 50 dollars on a PPV just to hear a promo.


----------



## Vox (Jul 28, 2010)

No, they pay 50 dollars because promos have led up to it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 28, 2010)

I don't really pick up whats wrong with Morrison's mic skills. He sounds like he has been more comfortable on the mic as of late. He isn't having moments where he sounds confused or his voice gets higher pitched. But if you're going to cite the platypus promo, I seriously doubt he wrote that, and needless to say, Jericho couldn't make it work. Unless you're going to find fault with the fact he speaks with a Californian dialect. Seriously? You want everyone to sound like they're from Illinois?


----------



## Vox (Jul 28, 2010)

It just feels like his delivery is off. I dont know what it is but something is a bit off.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 28, 2010)

Maybe so. But he has been improving if you ask me. It's little by little. I mean he's not exactly a natural on the mic, and you can't get better if your not allowed to try.

EDIT: DAMN!!! ...I hate Bret right now.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 28, 2010)

That woman is going to give ol Bret a Hart attack. 



Jareth Dallis said:


> I don't really pick up whats wrong with Morrison's mic skills. He sounds like he has been more comfortable on the mic as of late. He isn't having moments where he sounds confused or his voice gets higher pitched. But if you're going to cite the platypus promo, I seriously doubt he wrote that, and needless to say, Jericho couldn't make it work. Unless you're going to find fault with the fact he speaks with a Californian dialect. Seriously? You want everyone to sound like they're from Illinois?



That's not Morrison's only problem. Dude has poor in-ring presence, ring-psychology and overall his move set is terrible. His finisher misses EVERY time! And he doesn't stand out. You may not need mic-skills all the time but you need to be able to stand out regardless. Morrison doesn't stand out. The way he's going he'll be mid-carder for life and rightfully so, he hasn't proven to be above anyone really. He'll probably give up on his career and start jobbing to up and comers soon.

You Morrison marks are so damn irritating. Stop clinging to mediocrity and mark for someone better.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 28, 2010)

He needs to bring back the Moonlight Drive and use Starship Pain only as a big match move or something.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 28, 2010)

Bret married some hot Italian chick a few years back too...and she took his dog.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 28, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He needs to bring back the Moonlight Drive and use Starship Pain only as a big match move or something.


He really needs to actually start hitting people with Starship Pain because he's going to royally fuck his back/hips up doing it how he does it now. God, even Jeff Hardy realized that after all the time he used to completely miss guys doing the Swanton.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 28, 2010)

morrison has no charisma. his matches are ok, but not really good enough to main event.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I can't believe Edge has become so horrible on the mic. I can't stand the guy anymore.



I think it's because they didn't have anything solid for him prior, just a mounting feud with Orton.

Should get better as this Team RAW storyline progresses.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 28, 2010)

Nah, Edge is done. Completely and utterly done. The Vicki stuff kept him on life support for a while, but after that ended, he just went back to same old boring shit and got even worse in the ring. He either needs a complete gimmick and promo overhaul or just needs to call it quits at this point.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 28, 2010)

Well at this point he's coasting along. He's retiring in a few years.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 28, 2010)

Really?  Real retire or wrestle retire?  Either way, he's been slipping on the mic and his ring psych is WAY better than his ring work.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 28, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> That Nexus vs Raw match was so horrible. Way to job to the Nexus.



lol Mark Henry


----------



## Starrk (Jul 28, 2010)

I despise the Nexus-Cena storyline. Mostly because I can't stand Nexus' "Rookie Powah" gimmick and Cena's tired routine.

They're like the Spirit Squad with 3 more guys.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 28, 2010)

Mean Street Posse


----------



## Starrk (Jul 28, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Mean Street Posse



You don't mess with MSP.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2010)

> That Nexus vs Raw match was so horrible. Way to job to the Nexus.



Didn't like the booking at all.

Yoshi not being able to kick out from Tarver's slam was hardly believable.

But I am glad that the match at Summerslam will be an elimination match.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 28, 2010)

Some of the WWE faces should turn heel, because their gimmicks are seriously dying or already dead.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 28, 2010)

It's hard to believe that Edge has gotten worse since "Spear! Spear! Spear!" and yet...here we are.


----------



## Nightjumper (Jul 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBvbW0DZPtM[/YOUTUBE]
I should really hunt down all the funny segments with Miz(and JoMo). I only started seriously watching rasslin' this year.


----------



## SilverCross (Jul 29, 2010)

yea, wasnt a big fan of that nexus vs raw match either....seeing the tag champs get killed like that was painful....


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 29, 2010)

These guys are going to be main-eventing the second biggest PPV of the year, they should absolutely be steamrolling over the RAW B Team. There should be *no* even-steven booking because these guys are supposed to be a cohesive unit fixated on one goal and if you're going to have the biggest star in the company come out and say some of the things he's been saying about them like how they would "destroy" RAW if they gained the power they seek, then they have to be booked like killers when up against guys not getting anywhere close to the type of push they are getting now.

I like everyone that was on the RAW team with the exception of Lawler, but what happened in the elimination tag *had* to happen.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 29, 2010)

But does Lawler the biggest jobber in WWE history have to be out there?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 29, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> These guys are going to be main-eventing the second biggest PPV of the year, they should absolutely be steamrolling over the RAW B Team. There should be *no* even-steven booking because these guys are supposed to be a cohesive unit fixated on one goal and if you're going to have the biggest star in the company come out and say some of the things he's been saying about them like how they would "destroy" RAW if they gained the power they seek, then they have to be booked like killers when up against guys not getting anywhere close to the type of push they are getting now.
> 
> I like everyone that was on the RAW team with the exception of Lawler, but what happened in the elimination tag *had* to happen.



This. Well said.

Nexus beating the Raw B team had to happen. It was the right thing to do for the storyline. I can't believe some of you are complaining about Nexus winning the match. If they had lost, people woulda been sayin that they got buried...

Lets make believe Nexus _did _lose that match. It woulda made them seem weak.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 29, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> But does Lawler the biggest jobber in WWE history have to be out there?


Yeah, he had issues with Nexus just like everyone else that was there(not sure if Goldust ever got jumped by Nexus, so he may be the lone exception here).


----------



## Grandia (Jul 29, 2010)

SD next week spoilers :
*Spoiler*: __ 





> SMACKDOWN: Rey comes out and says he's true to his fans and starts speaking in spanish a lot and pretty much kissing up to the fans and saying he didn't take out the undertaker. Then Drew Mcintrye comes out and says asks how Rey could have done such a thing. Drew wants to take out Rey just like he took out Christian last week when he hurt his arm. He challenges rey to a match later and rey accepts.
> 
> Kofi Kingston vs. Dolph Ziggler for the Intercontinental Championship is announced for later tonight.
> 
> ...




Kofi goes crazy for the 2nd week in a row.....interesting


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 29, 2010)

I just find it hard to watch Lawler wrestle. It's not like seeing someone who accomplished something get back in the ring.


----------



## SilverCross (Jul 29, 2010)

Lawler wasnt just a jobber, and has accomplished a good bit in wrestling, just not a big champion for WWE.

as for the match, i know nexus had to win, just not sure it had to be that ugly...im aware they had to look strong, some of it seemed like a bit much tho.
(tho, i cant ignore the fact that the hart dynasty and mark henry were the only ones to really do anything, other then bournes attack at the end..suppose there is that much..)


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 29, 2010)

Honestly, Henry's the only one who should've gotten any significant offense in before getting killed by Nexus since he's RAW's gatekeeper. That's about the only thing that I didn't like about the match.


----------



## Darc (Jul 29, 2010)

The Tag Champs getting raped was really uncomfortable, same with Henry, I know Nexus needed that push but still.

Brett is getting some nice ass lol. He wasn't on RAW, I see why.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 29, 2010)

epic donuts!!!!!!


----------



## Grandia (Jul 29, 2010)

damn son, anyone remember these?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 29, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> I just find it hard to watch Lawler wrestle. It's not like seeing someone who accomplished something get back in the ring.



You'd be hard pressed to find wrestlers more accomplished than Lawler. Lawler was one of the most powerful wrestlers in the country at one point.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 29, 2010)

Lawler has probably won 100+ titles. Just because you don't win many in WWE...

Commentary he sucks these days, but you can't hate on him because of WWE "career highlight titles"...


----------



## Raiden (Jul 29, 2010)

I think he's just reached that age where he's having fun.

The purpose of that Nexus vs RAW match was to have the "NXT Alumni" demonstrate their finishers. While I had no problem with them winning, I wouldn't have minded seeing wrestlers like Tyson Kid and Evan Bourne put up more of a fight. Remember that the dynamic between those two teams wasn't "solid characters vs. characters in development." On both sides you had wrestlers in need of a push.

And yes, you can push a wrestler and have them lose. Impress the audience with your skills, and you'll earn their respect.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 29, 2010)

You can't have the group that's main-eventing one of the biggest PPVs of the year(against a team full of multiple-time world/IC/US/Tag champions) going 60/40 or even 70/30 with barely pushed midcarders.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 30, 2010)

*shrugs*

If you say so.

Anybody watch TNA tonight? No more Global Title.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 30, 2010)

Raiden said:


> *shrugs*
> 
> If you say so.
> 
> Anybody watch TNA tonight? No more Global Title.



They didn't turn it into the Extreme title did they? because I wouldn't put it past them...


----------



## Legend (Jul 30, 2010)

Nah its the TV title now. Its been 3 names in under a year.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 30, 2010)

At least with a TV title, I can understand what the hell the title is. Global is basically another way to say world.


----------



## SilverCross (Jul 30, 2010)

i dont know, i just didnt like seeing the tag champs buried like that, i understand why it happened, but it still bothers me. in my opinion, any body holding a title should be able to put up a fight in any match.

on another topic...TV title? really? Will they let scott hall come back one more time to throw it away again?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 30, 2010)

> Matthew Wilson, AKA Max ?The Axe? Damage, is looking to win the Steinlager Pure ?Pure Futures? competition, and needs your help to do so!
> 
> Wilson aspires to wrestle for WWE, and needs financial support to make it to the USA to secure another tryout with World Wrestling Entertainment. The ?Pure Futures? competition will also help to cover the costs associated with living in the United States.
> 
> Click  to visit Matthew?s page on the Steinlager website, vote for him, and help him achieve a Pure Future!



Source:


----------



## Shirker (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm goin' with the majority on that horrible match on RAW. It wasn't that they won, it's how they won. Though my issue isn't even that they buried them, rather my problem is that they didn't. It reminded me of the match between Barret and Henry a week ago. Barret pretty much spent the whole match getting stomped and then: Distraction -> slam -> pin.

The entire match was pretty much that, but 7 times. I don't care that they killed the Raw team, it's just that if you're gonna make this team out to be dominant, shouldn't they look the part? As it stands they just look, well... lucky.


On another note, Husky making it through another elimination makes me a sad panda . Though I guess he looked alright this week on NXT.


----------



## Vox (Jul 30, 2010)

I dont know what it is about Husky but I like watching him. I dont think he'll win or have much of a future with the E but he is different. Sorta like Tarver. Or maybe it's my fanboyism of 'Dashing' Cody Rhodes spilling over.


----------



## SilverCross (Jul 30, 2010)

Husky is currently my favorite, like the ring work, moves well for someone with his build.
with some work i bet he'd be good on the mic as well.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 30, 2010)

Husky vs Kavasl was good.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 30, 2010)

I can't believe chavo was wrestling in shorts. He looked like a gay mexican.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 30, 2010)

Khris Logan has been rehired by WWE. Looks like we have our NXT Season 3 winner.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 31, 2010)

smckdown was kinda awesome


----------



## Grandia (Jul 31, 2010)

man i love heel sarita


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah, too bad that match sucked ass though as Angelina has gotten even worse since coming back. Madison and Sarita need to team up more. Throw in Lacey, too. Hottest shit EVAR~!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 31, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Yeah, too bad that match sucked ass though as Angelina has gotten even worse since coming back. Madison and Sarita need to team up more. Throw in Lacey, too. Hottest shit EVAR~!



^^ agreed 

Looks like Shane Douglas declined Hardcore Justice as well, that means the little bit of hope i had for the event is gone.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 31, 2010)

Pfft, how dare he refuse such a massive payday.


----------



## Watchman (Jul 31, 2010)

Douglas clearly doesn't want to jeopardise his job at Target.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 31, 2010)

Here's some Consequences Creed in Japan.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSbUEGOofUE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2Db8oLu4_M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


Apparently Creed made his FCW debut a few nights ago under his real name, Austin Watson. Creed teamed with Percy Watson in a tag team match.

As much as I like both guys, I'm not sure what to think of Creed and Percy being 'brothers'. If that is the direction they're going in.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 1, 2010)

So Shelton Benjamin won his first heavyweight championship yesterday 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The WWC belt in Puerto Rico that is,lol 

But still he must be happy


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 1, 2010)

Heavyweight Champion of Puerto Rico


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 1, 2010)

The same title Dragon won a few weeks back or do they have more then one?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2010)

Great to hear that he's doing well!

Might show up in WWE again. 

And speaking of WWE, this is *rumored* to be their new logo.

Creates another feel entirely, neh?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 2, 2010)

Hmm...

Well, if it's true, bout time they added an E to it. Also, the old logo was too AE-esque, and as we all know, those days are loooooooong gone. I personally welcome it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2010)

It looks like a crappy logo for a low-tier cable channel. lol


----------



## Vox (Aug 2, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It looks like a crappy logo for a low-tier cable channel. lol



Pretty much.


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 2, 2010)

Reminds me of the old WWF logo, i like it.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 2, 2010)

if its a fake i will laugh and grow fat


----------



## Watchman (Aug 2, 2010)

This rumoured new logo looks silly.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 2, 2010)

the wwe really do think that it is still the 80s. Just look at that logo. I don't really care too much. Almost anything is better than the current outdated attitude era scratch logo edit they've been using for the last 9 years. It feels so out of place nowadays.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2010)

Last week's Impact got its highest rating in 6 months. It was about 20% higher than their average rating.

Don't tell me that the ECW nostalgia angle is actually working.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah, the angle got them a 1.2

No one is doubting it's going to be a success in the short term.

But come long term, TNA is screwed. 

Unless they make Bound for Glory ECW esque.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 2, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Yeah, the angle got them a 1.2
> 
> No one is doubting it's going to be a success in the short term.
> 
> ...



DO NOT BREAK MY FAITH


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 2, 2010)

And of course they will use this to justify continuing the use of fossils... they'll never learn.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 2, 2010)

Damn...I'm watching RAW right now, and I think to myself, "It's a shame what Edge's carreer has come to". He is definitly a shell of his former self. Hard to believe that there once was a time when he was BY FAR the best heel in the business. I thought moving to RAW, and a heel turn, would do wonders for him...but boy was I wrong...

He'll always be a main eventer, and he is an all time great, but I think his days as _the _top heel are kinda over.


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2010)

I love how they pump up Sheamus saying he had the best 1st year ever.

Brock Lesnar and Kurt Angle say otherwise.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 2, 2010)

Legend said:


> I love how they pump up Sheamus saying he had the best 1st year ever.
> 
> *Brock Lesnar and Kurt Angle say otherwise.*



The WWE don't even know who those two people are.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 2, 2010)

I still love that despite how they forced a Randy world title run to "erase" Brock's record, he's still the youngest WWE Champ.


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Aug 2, 2010)

Randy is so motherfucking over. It's glorious.


----------



## Vox (Aug 3, 2010)

Pish. Fuck Lesnar. Although I am digging his MMA career I couldnt stand to watch him in the E.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 3, 2010)

You must be one of the few. I thought Lesnar was golden in the WWE until his later part of his run during late 03-WM20. Everything about him around that time period was forgettable for me. Summerslam 2003 was his peak. 

Also Orton is the youngest champion. He got it at 23 or 24 while Lesnar got it at 26. And before Lesnar, Rock was the youngest WWE champion at 27.

RAW was so fucking off tonight. Why did Jericho and Edge leave Cena's team? What's going to happen now? Will Edge and Jericho form their own team with heels? Will they kiss up to Nexus and ask to join them? What?


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2010)

One of the best matches ive ever seen was Angle vs Lesnar on smackdown in a ironman match


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 3, 2010)

I never really liked Lesnar...he was just so ehhhhhh, he repeatedly slammed a guy into the canvas and it was dull.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 3, 2010)

who wants hear some possibly bullshit rumors? You? No? fuck it 

* The absence of the eldest McMahons from the traditional WrestleMania company party caused "a great deal of speculation that Vince might have suffered a concussion from a Hart Attack-style move he recklessly took on the floor, and is in agony after absorbing those 18 chair shots to the arms, legs and back".
* The story behind Batista losing his WWE film role to Triple H was that Vince made a "judgement call to show Batista who's boss", after Batista had threatened to leave the company in March 2010 over being sick and tired of life on the road and WWE's lame creative direction.
* Apparently Vince's shortlived wooing of Bill Goldberg was an attempt to find a replacement for Batista.
* The knockbacks by these two veteran talents is supposedly what caused Vince to go on his post Mania youth movement kick.
* Randazzo confirms that Funaki was fired to punish Shawn Michaels for abandoning the McMahons and WWE, and that Mickie James was fired in part over her star-crossed romance with a certain married main event star.
* The NXT roster were supposedly concerned that Vince would kill their hot invasion angle by booking himself as their leader.
* Randazzo is of the belief, strongly denied at the time by company hatchet man Jim Ross, that Daniel Bryan was fired personally by Vince due to pressure from his wife's political advisors for compromising her strategy of portraying WWE as wholesome family entertainement.
* The anonymous G.M. idea was because Vince didn't like any of his creative team's suggestions for a replacement.
* Vince being beaten up by NXT sounds like it was a second bite of the cherry to turn him babyface and write him out of the storylines for his wife's benefit. It probably didn't hurt that Connecticut investigative reporter Brian Lockhart was there to document this angle and Vince's fake reason for writing himself off TV.
* Finally, Randazzo confirmed that Chris Jericho is being de-pushed for his outside WWE gig of hosting ABC's game show Downfall and speculates that he'll soon follow Shawn and Batista out the door.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 3, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Also Orton is the youngest champion. He got it at 23 or 24 while Lesnar got it at 26. And before Lesnar, Rock was the youngest WWE champion at 27.


The record was youngest WWE Champ... Randy won the Secondary Belt.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 3, 2010)

So I stumbled upon this. Join Bitches and get pwned

And it's such a great Highlights vid that I'm off to download that PPV to see it all.

EDIT: If anyone knows the names of the songs in that vid, tell me plz.


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 3, 2010)

finally back to reading Bret Harts book, the stuff leading up to the montreal screw job are rather interesting, and reminded me why i hated HBK.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 3, 2010)

I hated HBK a lot for his past doucheyness, but by all accounts, he's a much nicer guy these days.

Or at least I hope he is.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2010)

Samoa Joe suspended .


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 3, 2010)

well thats shocking


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 3, 2010)

yea, still, the stuff he used to do...

todays chapter, according to hart, he went to hbk some time before survivor series, and said he would work with him, he could trust him, and he was willing to put him over.
hbk's response, i wont do the same for you.
this is why hart refused to drop the title for him in the last match, he apparently offered vince to give it to any one else, and was really wanting to drop it to Austin instead.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 4, 2010)

Alex Riley to win NXT. Michael McGuillicuty finally lost.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 4, 2010)

Grandia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow i think that's more shit than i can flush.


----------



## Vox (Aug 4, 2010)

JBL had the WWE Championship when Orton won his first WHT. Hardily secondary.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 4, 2010)

Grandia said:


> who wants hear some possibly bullshit rumors? You? No? fuck it
> 
> * The absence of the eldest McMahons from the traditional WrestleMania company party caused "a great deal of speculation that Vince might have suffered a concussion from a Hart Attack-style move he recklessly took on the floor, and is in agony after absorbing those 18 chair shots to the arms, legs and back".
> * The story behind Batista losing his WWE film role to Triple H was that Vince made a "judgement call to show Batista who's boss", after Batista had threatened to leave the company in March 2010 over being sick and tired of life on the road and WWE's lame creative direction.
> ...



 only half are believable and 1 is probably true.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 4, 2010)

Perverted King said:


> Alex Riley to win NXT. Michael McGuillicuty finally lost.



A Heel isn't winning this NXT. Not after the first one had two heels in the final. Not with 50% of the vote belonging to the WWE Universe. Joe Hennig (FUCK McGillicutty!) is going to win.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 4, 2010)

Henning is atrocious at this point. Reasonable athletecism and good timing, but no idea how to pace himself and a horrible face in peril. The promos also need a lot of work.

If a face wins it, the winner will go to either Kaval or Percy Watson, I'd err more towards Kaval, though. I don't really see either guy getting a main-event push any time soon, but the comparison between these two and pretty much everyone else on this season is clear.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 4, 2010)

Eh, I'm of the school of thought that says mic ability is overrated, so I don't care that Hennig is awkward on the mic. Haven't _seen_ any pacing problems from him, but then again I haven't seen him in an extended match yet. *has yet to watch latest NXT*


----------



## Vox (Aug 4, 2010)

Was it just me or was Hennig supposed to come off as the typical Legend-father type heel at the start of NXT but that slowly changed because he was partnered with Kingston?

And I'd say the win will go to Watson although I am pulling for Harris. Harris would be a solid mid-card performer.

EDIT: And you dont have to be a Headliner to have a decent wrestling career you bastards!


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 4, 2010)

Vox said:


> EDIT: And you dont have to be a Headliner to have a decent wrestling career you bastards!



Who implied that?


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 4, 2010)

why's joe suspended?


----------



## Watchman (Aug 4, 2010)

"Attitude Problems".

From what I hear, someone blurted out very loudly during iMPACT "You've got 30 seconds left", forcing him to change the finish of his match with Jeff Hardy. After the match, backstage, he went ballistic, and so got suspended for attitude problems.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 4, 2010)

Kaval, Riley, Husky, Henning and Percy will probably go to Smackdown. The brand is moving to Syfy so they might get new faces.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 4, 2010)

Watchman said:


> "Attitude Problems".
> 
> From what I hear, someone blurted out very loudly during iMPACT "You've got 30 seconds left", forcing him to change the finish of his match with Jeff Hardy. After the match, backstage, he went ballistic, and so got suspended for attitude problems.



No, the match was SUPPOSED to be a time limit draw. The ring announcer simply announced how much time was left to the crowd the same way it's been done in wrestling for the last 2394789127432 years.

Joe got pissed off because of that for some reason.

I mean...come on, dude. Ric Flair and just about every TV champion in the NWA ever had the time left announced in their matches all the time. WTF Joe.

Also...Joe is fat.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 4, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> why's joe suspended?



acting like an angry black man


----------



## Raiden (Aug 4, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> No, the match was SUPPOSED to be a time limit draw. The ring announcer simply announced how much time was left to the crowd the same way it's been done in wrestling for the last 2394789127432 years.
> 
> Joe got pissed off because of that for some reason.



Joe explicitly asked to have Borash NOT announce how much time was left. He felt such an announcement would make the result too obvious before the match reached a conclusion.

While his suspension is disheartening, he was wrong and unprofessional. Way to ruin a great potential Hardy vs. Joe rematch for Bound for Glory.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 4, 2010)

I am sure being in TNA frustrates anyone these days...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 4, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Joe explicitly asked to have Borash NOT announce how much time was left. He felt such an announcement would make the result too obvious before the match reached a conclusion.
> 
> While his suspension is disheartening, he was wrong and unprofessional. Way to ruin a great potential Hardy vs. Joe rematch for Bound for Glory.



Supposedly, his suspension started three weeks ago, so it won't have any effect on anything in the long run.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 4, 2010)

The 900th episode of RAW is in 3 weeks.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 5, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am sure being in TNA frustrates anyone these days...


How's that less than 1000 bucks payday for a PPV event?  Or is that what they get paid per impact these days?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am sure being in TNA frustrates anyone these days...



Joe just has issues. 

This is actually the second or third time he stormed into the production truck.

Try that with WWE and he would have been fired on the spot. 



Agmaster said:


> How's that less than 1000 bucks payday for a PPV event?  Or is that what they get paid per impact these days?



Not too bad actually. Guys like Jay Lethal are having rather high points in their careers.

Only people who are paid terribly are the Knockouts. But eh, that division is shit anyway. It's basically just Beautiful People.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 6, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Joe just has issues.
> 
> This is actually the second or third time he stormed into the production truck.
> 
> ...



Wouldn't be surprised if Orton's done it before and not gotten punished.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 6, 2010)

Applaud this man
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 6, 2010)

CAW finally did it?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 6, 2010)

Grandia said:


> Applaud this man
> *Spoiler*: __




Also, your sig made me literally fall out of my chair from laughing. Good job, sir! 



RadishMan said:


> CAW finally did it?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 6, 2010)

Lacey Von Erich ripping off Michelle McCool's ringgear is hilarious. It's such a douchey thing that you would expect girls to do to each other. I can imagine how they came to this conclusion backstage...

Hogan: "Laycool ripped off the BP gimmick...how can we get back at them?"

Russo: "Lacey can wear the same exact ringgear they do! That'll show'em!"

Dixie: "Brilliant! You get a raise!"


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 6, 2010)

Wonder what qualifies as a raise in TNA-land for the Knockouts, 10 bucks?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 6, 2010)

WOAH now...lets not get crazy with the spending here.

I'm sure she got a free bag of chips with her lunch at the catering truck that Thursday.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 6, 2010)

Lol check out AJ's new tattoo:


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 6, 2010)

AJ... 

I think his days as the face of TNA are numbered.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 6, 2010)

Since when has AJ been the face of the company? When he was taking Booker's title last year I had no idea who the fuck he was.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 6, 2010)

Since 2003, when they were calling him the "face of the company"...


----------



## Legend (Aug 6, 2010)

Since the beginning.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 6, 2010)

Hard to be the face of the company when no one knows who you are.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 6, 2010)

Michelle McCool knows who he is.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 6, 2010)

But she calls him some guy.


----------



## Legend (Aug 6, 2010)

He used to be in the WWE a loooong time ago.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 7, 2010)

He had a tryout match with the WWE against Gregory Helms in 2002. He was offered a developmental contract but turned it down.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 7, 2010)

And Randy gets into a problem with another WWE Superstar:



> In a shades similar to past incidents with Kofi Kingston and Ken Anderson, Randy Orton was visibly upset with The Miz following his match against Jey Uso during the July 26th RAW.
> 
> After hitting the RKO on Sheamus, Miz entered the ring to tease cashing in the Money in the Bank briefcase. "The Viper" then hit the RKO on Miz and was unable to hide his frustration. The word coming out of the show is that Orton felt Miz was positioned in a manner that indicated he was about to be hit with the signature maneuver.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't know who's got a dumber reason for being angry...Joe or Randy.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 7, 2010)

so...because he followed the script to put you over, you're pissed.  Oh randy, you're like the business side heel or wrestling.  boys and girls, we have this gen's HHH.  Expect groups formed around him and etc in the coming years.

Ah, it's just the girls getting ripped off.  I wouldn't call TNAKO shit, they have better matches than divas, not saying too much but credit given when due.

ok, dumb move by joe.  However, it's that dumness (intensity) that's gotten him over all these years.

AJ's been trying to turn heel for years it seems.  Even as the company's face (which..c'mon JD you don't know AJ styles?)  That tat alone expresses enough douche to make it go all the way.  

Grats lethal, now please stop being boring.  You were better on an interview by a comic geek than in ring on the mic.  So was creed.

by the by, what was kofi's beef with RKO?  And Zig got a legitimate win off of Kofi who's been having this massive push?  I am shocked, if thats true.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 7, 2010)

I didn't know who he was when I started watchin.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 7, 2010)

Raiden said:


> And Randy gets into a problem with another WWE Superstar:



Pfft... yet again, what I think is Randy getting into his character is actually just Randy being a massive tool. And the worst part is he's gonna keep getting it away with it because the fans eat it up. I know I did.

Big baby


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 7, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> so...because he followed the script to put you over, you're pissed.  Oh randy, you're like the business side heel or wrestling.  boys and girls, we have this gen's HHH.  Expect groups formed around him and etc in the coming years.


Already forgot about Legacy, eh? 

Anyways, Randy's actually right, but it's a pretty minor thing to get pissed about.



> Ah, it's just the girls getting ripped off.  I wouldn't call TNAKO shit, they have better matches than divas, not saying too much but credit given when due.


The Divas have been blowing the Knockouts out of the water when it comes to having good matches the past 6 or 7 months.



> by the by, what was kofi's beef with RKO?  And Zig got a legitimate win off of Kofi who's been having this massive push?  I am shocked, if thats true.


Kofi fucked up a spot in their match on RAW last December and Orton got visibly pissed and started yelling "Stupid! Stupid! Stupid!" at him after the match.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 7, 2010)

So...WWE claims to also own the ECW marks. Uhhh...Vince are you sure you want to keep the mutants?


----------



## Grandia (Aug 7, 2010)

@carlitocolon is on twitter now, wonder if he'll shoot on HHH and wwe management lolz


----------



## Legend (Aug 7, 2010)

Miz is push is going to end ugly now.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 7, 2010)

Heh, without a doubt. Not like it was all that good in the first place....


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 7, 2010)

Whether Orton is upset or not, Vince likes The Miz. Like Cena, Miz is a work horse and Vince respects that. Besides I don't know what the fuck Orton is complaining about. He's acting like he's a master in the ring when in reality he's light years away from guys like Steamboat and Malenko.


----------



## Legend (Aug 7, 2010)

Did vince even like Kofi? Because i know Orton ended his push in a snap. Or was it a token black guy thing?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 7, 2010)

Randy's great at headlocks.


----------



## Nightjumper (Aug 7, 2010)

Do you guys believe everything the dirtsheets say? Come on.




Orton might be lying, but the only way I'll believe the dirtsheets on this story is if Miz loses to a jobber in the near future.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 7, 2010)

Lynn vs. RVD cancelled for HardCORE Justice .

Lynn going to pull out because of back injury.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 8, 2010)

so i saw nxt finally.  wow, wwe just killed zack ryder.  turned off his mic after making him pull a goof move.  I wonder how fast the fall will be?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 8, 2010)

RVD/Lynn was going to suck ass, anyway. Well, to be fair, ANYTHING with RVD sucks ass, so yeah...


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 8, 2010)

Miz will be fine.  Guy's right, he's like Cena to Vince because Vince knows his audience.  Look at how thoroughly we are discussing this.  Miz is a  geek turned wrestler.  Kind of what Lethal Consequences tried to do, but TNA is stupid and other reasons that may or may not exist.  
~~~
Already forgot about Legacy, eh? 
*I totally did.*

Anyways, Randy's actually right, but it's a pretty minor thing to get pissed about.
*I know he's right, but you said it yourself.  One could take that need for perfection as good or bad.*

The Divas have been blowing the Knockouts out of the water when it comes to having good matches the past 6 or 7 months.
*Provide me a comparison to support your statement in pm form?  Preferably with links?*


Kofi fucked up a spot in their match on RAW last December and Orton got visibly pissed and started yelling "Stupid! Stupid! Stupid!" at him after the match.*
That kind of mindset makes the locker room focused, but stiff and robotic.  The only one allowed to run with any passion to the point of making a mistake is orton.  How's that arm after pounding the mat?

Then again, I don't perform, do sports, or really strive in that sense, so my opinion is just as objective as I can make it.*


Grandia said:


> @carlitocolon is on twitter now, wonder if he'll shoot on HHH and wwe management lolz


Listened to Tha O Show for last week and he was on it talking about how he split. He was pretty cordial, though. The dude interviewing made a sadly true joke about his departure helping put the usos in the spotlight. Well, atleast before randy got to them.

I totally agreed with the show when it mentioned that making carlito face was such a dumb move.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 8, 2010)

A lot of the good Divas matches have been on Superstars and SD. The Bellas actually had a surprisingly damn good tag match against Maryse and Jillian 3 or 4 weeks ago. The stuff between LayCool and Tiffany/Kelly Kelly has been really good, as well. Youtube should have this week's Superstars up, so you should be able to check out Tiffany/Layla from there.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2010)

Jerry Lynn is injured and had to back out of the ppv tomorrow. Word is they might replace him with 2 Cold Scorpio.

And you know what? That might actually be a better match.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 8, 2010)

Carlito is hilarious



> carlitocolon   I won a match...hell must b frozen over!


  

Unconfirmed but:



> WWE signs Tyler Black?
> 
> By Mike Johnson on 2010-08-08 12:01:33
> 
> ...


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm gonna cry when Miz turns face.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2010)

WWE Creative is so damn impatient. They're trying to boost guys to the main event in a matter of weeks. It can't work like that. Miz has potential. Give him some time to rise. 



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> RVD/Lynn was going to suck ass, anyway. Well, to be fair, ANYTHING with RVD sucks ass, so yeah...



Not quite. They are both in great shape. That match was actually why a lot of people said they would buy the Pay Per View.

Hell it's the only one TNA advertised. 

Good news as to more people going there. Kid Kash and Justin Credible are expected to show up.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 8, 2010)

10k plus ppv buys for this? lol


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2010)

^They'll get past 10K buys.

Maybe like 10,003 with like half of people wanting money back after first match.

lol at Tyler Black signing with WWE.

Btw TNA four hours and four minutes until the PPV, and TNA doesn't have a main event.

Because RVD hasn't decided who he wants his opponent to be. Just wow.

I guess he has that power from a contractual agreement, but really?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 8, 2010)

Tyler Black will go from champ to jobber just like those who preceded him!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2010)

Probably, I hope he's not expecting a rockstar career .

Anyway, main event FINALLY announced. RVD vs. Sabu.

Not bad not bad.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 8, 2010)

One rep says Sabu will do something spotty.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 8, 2010)

This Tyler Black, isn't he the supposedly the top guy of ROH, but gets booed by the fans all the time?(Shit, reminds me of someone...)

Is Tyler Black any good? Never seen him wrestle or anything. How his mic skills?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 8, 2010)

He has a corkscrew 450, and some lifting ddt into a cradle pin.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 8, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Not quite. They are both in great shape. That match was actually why a lot of people said they would buy the Pay Per View.


That just means that 10k people like watching really shitty "wrestling". As if it wasn't blatantly obvious, I really, really hated their ECW matches. RVD was awful then and now he's 10+ years older and slow as shit to boot which is not a recipe for a decent match.

But anyways, it's not happening, so meh. 



> Good news as to more people going there. Kid Kash and Justin Credible are expected to show up.


Justin Credible showing up is never a good thing.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 8, 2010)

Vintage Shadow!


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 8, 2010)

Last week it was Kris Logan and now Tyler Black. They actually becoming smart.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 8, 2010)

Who is Kris Logan again?


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 8, 2010)

oh man rvd vs sabu, i'm gonna expect a botchfest.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah, I just want to buy a damn pay per view, order some pizza, sit back, relax, and watch.

But this one is too iffy and messy. I'll do it for Summerslam I guess.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 8, 2010)

Tyler Black... and yet guys like Hero and Claudio aren't getting a sniff of a deal? Something is wrong here. Tyler is definitely NOT GOOD on the mic. His ringwork consists of kicks, headrops and flips (INDY~!) so I'm not sure about this. It seems so random. Like he had so much more to do as opposed to Dragon and Nigel.

Yep, don't get it.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 8, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Who is Kris Logan again?





Link removed


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2010)

OMG TRACY SMOTHERS

This ppv is already worth it.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2010)

Ahahah, what the hell? Match stopped for a dance off .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2010)

Ahem...an "extreme" dance-off.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah, extreme dance off! Though I aint watchin.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2010)

I have to admit...this ppv isn't all that bad.

Also...apparently Francine turned into Roxie and no one noticed.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 8, 2010)

Wait, wait...what?! Also is Dreamer's wife wrestling? XD


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2010)

"Hey balls, how about some head."

.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 8, 2010)

Epic. That is pretty funny. Keep trashy TNA.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh shit, Dreamer is busted badly.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 8, 2010)

An ECW original bleeding? In the words of John Morrison, "...Shocking."


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2010)

I didn't expect them to go so far. They all have money to heat.

Friggin Mick Foley chocked out Lupus (who interferred) in the match with barbed wire in the place of Mr. Socko. There was blood gushing from his hand.

Dreamer bit Raven's head, and chocked him out with barbed wire. A lot of other shit too.

Awesome match. Surprisingly Raven won lol.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 8, 2010)

Dreamer is a jobber after all.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2010)

Wow, PPV is done. 

I didn't expect these guys to display a level of athleticism just as good as the younger wrestlers.

Last match with Sabu was really awesome and had a good length. 

"FUCK YOU VINCE CHANTS IN THE END." Dixie lifted by Bubba to the ring with a beer in hand. Tommy Dreamer doing a nice little outro. 

Awesome event. Better than I think what everyone expected.

EDIT: Ugh, people calling it "shit." It was _okay_.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 8, 2010)

Hmmm. Good...good.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 8, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Wow, PPV is done.
> 
> Best TNA PPV all year, which is just sad. I didn't expect these guys to display a level of athleticism just as good as the younger wrestlers.
> 
> ...



Most likely. 

@Tyler Black signing, he has so much more to prove they should have took Chris Hero i mean wtf !


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 8, 2010)

Only a few guys in the E know who Chris Hero is.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2010)

That ppv was everything a classic ECW ppv was...overbooked, a crazy mess, fan service and a good time was had by all.

Oh yeah...and Tommy Dreamer jobbing in an important match. That's as ECW as it gets.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 9, 2010)

So its been exactly 11 years today since Jericho made his Raw debut promo with The Rock.

Good times.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 9, 2010)

I still have that RAW recorded on VHS.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 9, 2010)

Grandia said:


> So its been exactly 11 years today since Jericho made his Raw debut promo with The Rock.
> 
> Good times.



Still rings true too.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBvsRKmZWH0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 9, 2010)

Grandia said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBvsRKmZWH0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



What Jericho said about WWE is more true now than it was over a decade ago.

One more thing. 

JERICHO IS EXCELLENCE.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2010)

been a while since i posted here.. gotta say though, TNA has been off the charts lately.. except well you know.. abyss 


hardore justice was alright for a ecw send off, hopefully this WAS the final send off

EDIT: i hear tyler black signed with E.. hopefully he doesn't NXT..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 9, 2010)

Khris said:


> been a while since i posted here.. gotta say though, TNA has been off the charts lately.. except well you know.. abyss
> 
> 
> hardore justice was alright for a ecw send off, hopefully this WAS the final send off
> ...



 ECW will never have a final send off. I do not know why they get so many while WCW has gotten none.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 9, 2010)

Because ECW was ended prematurely or somethin like that. While WCW was slowly tortured to death by Time Warner.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 9, 2010)

Grandia said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBvsRKmZWH0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Oh, I remember this. That new millennium stuff and everything. Jeez, that was an epic debut. I mean, listen to the crowd. Great, great stuff 



			
				The Juice Man said:
			
		

> What Jericho said about WWE is more true now than it was over a decade ago



I wouldn't be quick to say "is more true", but hearing that part of his speech _is_ pretty damn creepy in hindsight.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 9, 2010)

ECW will never die. Wrestling fans love their nostalgia and never get enough of it. So sorry if I don't buy into any "really for real this time" stuff... kinda jaded in a way where even using the "Owen Voice" won't get me to believe it.

I ain't no mark.


----------



## Darc (Aug 9, 2010)

Brett Hart is so bad now lmfao, his promo opening RAW was terrifying.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2010)

Khris said:


> been a while since i posted here.. gotta say though, TNA has been off the charts lately.. except well you know.. abyss



*nods in agreement*




VastoLorDae said:


> ECW will never have a final send off. I do not know why they get so many while WCW has gotten none.



WCW? Yikes lol. 

Too much bitterness and ego. 



Darc said:


> Brett Hart is so bad now lmfao, his promo opening RAW was terrifying.



I lol'd at him telling Chris to shut up.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 9, 2010)

Kaval losing again. And he has more experience then the others...This is looking pretty familiar...


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 9, 2010)

That speech is accurate?  You're insane.  Sheamus is total excellence.  


RadishMan said:


> ECW will never die. Wrestling fans love their nostalgia and never get enough of it.


I'm a mark at times.  I want to believe this.

And I hate that so much.  Raven looks horrid, I don't want to see what he becomes in 5 years.  But they are just like WCW but due to bad business, get to play the woe is me card at random intervals.  I just hope TNA keeps them in a sleeve and doesn't do what WCW did.  Who knows?  Maybe in 5 or so years Vince will buy TNA.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 10, 2010)

lmao@Bret saying "Who was that?" after The Miz walked away.

As for TNA, latest Impact spoilers...


*Spoiler*: __ 






> The lights went out and when they came back, Mick Foley was laid out and Fortune, along with Doug Williams and Matt Morgan were behind them brandishing weapons. They beat the living hell out of the EV2.0 group forever, bloodying everyone. Raven and Sandman hit the scene but were taken out by Beer Money. There was an extremely long bloody and violent beardown. Ric Flair came out and went after Dixie Carter in the front row, screaming this was all her fault. Fortune was screaming that this was their company and they needed to get out. The beating went on forever. Security tried to get them off of them but it just went on and on and was completely brutal. Fortune finally left the EV2.0 crew laying but came back. It was an awesome brutal angle and for the love of God, I hope they don't edit this down. Brother Ray was stretchered out on a back board after as it appeared he took a hard shot from an axehandle. Devon was bleeding a gusher and appeared to have had his eye split open. A fan went nuts at ringside and was forced out of the building by Earl Hebner and security. The angle was absolutely off the charts.


Fortune beats the living shit out of the ECW originals and then Flair goes nuts on Dixie Carter. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 10, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> ECW will never have a final send off. I do not know why they get so many while WCW has gotten none.



cuz ECW was like the most famous gimmick promotion ever.. WCW was just another great promotion at its time.. 



RadishMan said:


> ECW will never die. Wrestling fans love their nostalgia and never get enough of it. So sorry if I don't buy into any "really for real this time" stuff... kinda jaded in a way where even using the "Owen Voice" won't get me to believe it.
> 
> I ain't no mark.



of course it won't die.. but 10 billion send offs wont due its legacy good.. 
just having dudlyz and van dam wrestle is good enough for the ecw marks..


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> lmao@Bret saying "Who was that?" after The Miz walked away.
> 
> As for TNA, latest Impact spoilers...
> 
> ...



  Tna is starting to get rolling, i still can't guarantee me tuning in for longer than that segment but hey, its better than my once a month tune in to see if they still exist.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 10, 2010)

That segment is what people want.  That is the best angle.  And please, stop WWE from taking ROH.  Grab the young talent.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 10, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> That speech is accurate?  You're insane.  Sheamus is total excellence.



sheamus could be awesome.. well, just only when he's not running away 

EDIT: did wwe's intro change again? since i've seen edge,morrison,miz,shaemus,etc.. in the latest raw.. 

or did i miss something?


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 10, 2010)

It changed.  And by all rights, it should have done so.  The only lame thing is the supposed catalyst behind said change, which was vince being miffed at Jr and others for showing up on MMA.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 10, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> It changed.  And by all rights, it should have done so.  The only lame thing is the supposed catalyst behind said change, which was vince being miffed at Jr and others for showing up on MMA.




i know about JR.. but didn't know about miz,morrison,etc..

*-- Michael Tavares from PWInsider.com sent in this report to them:* Nexus ran right past me up section 103 and stood at the top for a few minutes. Then they removed their shirts, threw them to the crowd and ran back to the ring. Team WWE cleared the ring but Justin Gabriel was left behind. They took turns on Gabriel with *knife edge chops.* Edge speared him. Cena hit his finisher and Bret Hart locked on the Sharpshooter. The crowd ate it up. Cena, John Morrison and Edge shook hands, gave hugs and signed things (from what I could see) for the ringside fans. Justin Roberts thanked us and that's it. For anyone reading, it's so much more fun to watch in person than on TV but maybe it's just me. One last thing. Say what you want about Cena but he got the loudest reaction easily.

why wasn't this live?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 10, 2010)

Holy crap, knife edge chops! Those are banned! :amazed


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 10, 2010)

No that's flair style backhand chops. Knife edge chops are a different matter.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 10, 2010)

they don't do any kind of chops right now.. except big show's corner chop thang..


----------



## Watchman (Aug 10, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> No that's flair style backhand chops. Knife edge chops are a different matter.



I thought Knife-Edge Chops _were_ the backhand style that caused the crowd to "whoo!" ?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 10, 2010)

I dunno anymore. People just like to go wooo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 10, 2010)

i don't recall anyone going "whoo" for kofi's half-assed chops though


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 10, 2010)

True enough.

I know I will catch some flack for this, but did anyone else like Morrison pulling out the Moonsault Side Slam?


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 10, 2010)

So, Hardcore Justice.  2 Cold Scorpio.  That finisher was pretty disgusting.  Potential for botch was staggering.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 10, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> True enough.
> 
> I know I will catch some flack for this, but did anyone else like Morrison pulling out the Moonsault Side Slam?



i personally liked it.. it was fast paced.. one thing though, its still has a glamor look instead of a badass painful finisher.. 



Agmaster said:


> So, Hardcore Justice.  2 Cold Scorpio.  That finisher was pretty disgusting.  Potential for botch was staggering.



he's 44.. in my book, it was epic..


----------



## Raiden (Aug 10, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> lmao@Bret saying "Who was that?" after The Miz walked away.
> 
> As for TNA, latest Impact spoilers...
> 
> ...





Kisame3rd14 said:


> Tna is starting to get rolling, i still can't guarantee me tuning in for longer than that segment but hey, its better than my once a month tune in to see if they still exist.



It's being called the best Impact in history.

I've heard that before. 

We'll see Thursday.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 10, 2010)

True. But it worked for Paul Burchill when he was the swash buckling pirate, Yar.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 10, 2010)

Khris said:


> i personally liked it.. it was fast paced.. one thing though, its still has a glamor look instead of a badass painful finisher..
> 
> 
> 
> he's 44.. in my book, it was epic..


Reading your reply makes me think you think I thought (wow, really?) it wasn't amazing.  Disgusting was to be used as a compliment.  Moonsault Leg Drop?  Really?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 10, 2010)

That moonsault legdrop is called "Droppin' da Bomb" and 2 Cold's been using it for 20 years. lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 10, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Reading your reply makes me think you think I thought (wow, really?) it wasn't amazing.  Disgusting was to be used as a compliment.  Moonsault Leg Drop?  Really?



i don't get what you're saying ..

like Ghost_of_Gashir said he's been using it for 20 years or something..


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 10, 2010)

Since when were you under the impression I considered "Droppin' Da Bomb" anything less than glorious?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 10, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Since when were you under the impression I considered "Droppin' Da Bomb" anything less than glorious?



like i said, didn't get what were you sayin?


----------



## Darc (Aug 10, 2010)

I might watch that TNA, sounds good.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 10, 2010)

TNA still does not sound good.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



We've only talked about the ending segment .



Check it out. It's going to be great Thursday.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 10, 2010)

Which is funny considering the name of the episode...


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 10, 2010)

SPOILER: Big angle planned for TNA tapings tonight


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jason Powell of Prowrestling.net  is reporting that a big angle is planned for tonight's TNA Impact tapings in Orlando set to air next Thursday. The angle will involve Rob Van Dam having to vacate the TNA World Heavyweight Championship and a tournament will take place to crown a new champion. The tournament is set to begin at tonight's tapings and carry over into next month's No Surrender PPV on September 5. The belief at this point is that the storyline involving RVD vacating the title is due to his character suffering injuries from the big beatdown angle that airs this Thursday on Spike.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ugh, I hate when titles get vacated because it means someone isn't getting the rub of defeating the champion (Batista and Cena)... but at least that was injury but to do it in kayfabe. Guess it goes with TNA's track record of major angles putting no one over...


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 10, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> SPOILER: Big angle planned for TNA tapings tonight
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 i thnk i really will start trying tna....maybe

EDIT: I really detest the way Vince tries to shit all over the IWC.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 10, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, I hate when titles get vacated because it means someone isn't getting the rub of defeating the champion (Batista and Cena)... but at least that was injury but to do it in kayfabe. Guess it goes with TNA's track record of major angles putting no one over...




*Spoiler*: __ 




It was a kayfabe injury as a result of the members of Fortune beating the shit out of him. How does that not put them over?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



RVD is reportedly taking some time off that's why it happened.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Reading it now...supposedly his wife is sick again. Also, the kayfabe injuries are "115 stitches and punctured organs"...wow, talk about overselling. lol


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 10, 2010)

Im calling it right now...Miz is cashing in his MITB at Summerslam, after Orton takes the belt off of Sheamus. Thus starting a feud between the three, or just Miz and Orton. Thats my prediction. I could see it happening.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 10, 2010)

So when the young guys beat up rvd and ev2.0, that should make tna use young talent again, ne?  Oh, and is this anything like nexus to anyone else?  I';m farily excited for impact.

Maybe, but whatever happens it's going to be Orton centric.  He is so this era's HHH.  And no, Miz is not a mini rock, he'd need a faction, a tag team, and . . . to speak in 3rd person with more 4th wall breaking?  Yeah, nothing like a fabricated rock.

Ya know, that's why people hate miz so much.  Because he is built from nearly the ground up by mcmahon to recapture certain aspects of the attitude era primarily.  I don't mind it, but I am aware


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Aug 10, 2010)

How in the FUCK is The Miz being portrayed by Vince as The Rock?!?


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 11, 2010)

Not the rock per se, but all of the tropes the rock had naturally the miz seems to be practicing to emulate.  kind of like refining the model.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 11, 2010)

So it looks like for next week tapings:


*Spoiler*: __ 



a tourny will be held to decide the new TNA world champ for the next ppv since rvd is injured aka taking time off

its reported for next thursday:

*Jeff Hardy* Beats Rob
*Pope* beats Morgan
*Angle *beats Douglas  
*Anderson* beats Lethal

i got a feeling Angle might win although i can understand people saying his rankings storyline was basically destroyed/a waste


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Angle's rankings storyline was his impersonation of Trips


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The ranking angle didn't really work once Angle said he would retire if he lost before he got the world title. Once he said that, every match was predictable as hell.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 11, 2010)

So Roderick Strong was in a TNA tryout match the other day, with fans saying they wanted him signed. Wonder if he'd go.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 11, 2010)

They also had a dude doing a Jersey Shore gimmick with Becky Bayless playing the role of his Snooki. lol


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 11, 2010)

TNA confuses me sometimes.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 11, 2010)

Quick SD spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



Cody Rhodes beat Christian 

Drew McIntyre beat Matt Hardy 

MVP beat Jack Swagger 

Kane beat Kofi Kingston 

Rey Mysterio beat Dolph Ziggler. Kane came out with casket. 

Dolph Ziggler vs. Kofi Kingston appears to be taking place at Summerslam. 

In dark match main event, Rey Mysterio beat Kane and Jack Swagger in a steel cage.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 11, 2010)

Is TNA still horribly underutilizing Desmond Wolfe?

And@ Smackdown Spoilers...


*Spoiler*: __ 



God fucking damnit, how are we supposed to take Jack Swagger seriously as a main eventer if he loses to folks like Morrison and MVP?

At least DASHING Cody Rhodes is picking up wins, though.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 11, 2010)

Grandia said:


> So Roderick Strong was in a TNA tryout match the other day, with fans saying they wanted him signed. Wonder if he'd go.



Strong is exactly the type of guy TNA needs less and less of.




Watchman said:


> Is TNA still horribly underutilizing Desmond Wolfe?



Yes.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 11, 2010)

Goddamnit. He deserves much better than this.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 11, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Goddamnit. He deserves much better than this.


dont worry, dixie got him covered:



			
				Dixie Twitter said:
			
		

> Desmond Wolfe's card magic is unbelievable. I've heard about it, but he just BLEW ME AWAY!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2010)

i also hate the fact that wolfe is being underused a lot.. though i believe this will end in time for bound of glory.. cuz you know, all that "its for the fans" thing dixie is presenting.. 

smackdown sounds horrid as usual, rhodes defeating chrisitan just tells the story of why i hate smackdown lately

btw, who got eliminated at NXT?

EDIT: *Breaking News: Linda McMahon Wins Connecticut Republican Primary*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2010)

Khris said:


> i also hate the fact that wolfe is being underused a lot.. though i believe this will end in time for bound of glory.. cuz you know, all that "its for the fans" thing dixie is presenting..
> 
> smackdown sounds horrid as usual, rhodes defeating chrisitan just tells the story of why i hate smackdown lately
> 
> ...


----------



## Watchman (Aug 11, 2010)

Khris said:


> i also hate the fact that wolfe is being underused a lot.. though i believe this will end in time for bound of glory.. cuz you know, all that "its for the fans" thing dixie is presenting..
> 
> smackdown sounds horrid as usual, rhodes defeating chrisitan just tells the story of why i hate smackdown lately
> 
> ...



DASHING Cody Rhodes beating Christian is great news. An extremely talented young worker with a brilliant future taking on a guy who's been going nowhere for the past decade.


*Spoiler*: _NXT_ 



Lucky Cannon

AND FUCK YEAH KAVAL PINNED MCGILLICUTTY


----------



## Watchman (Aug 11, 2010)

Right, finished watching NXT. I have to once again state this is the *best* weekly show the WWE has, and using Season 1 as a testrun has made Season 2 even better - of the surviving five Rookies, I wouldn't mind if any one of them won - I'm marking out for all of them right now, whereas only Barret/Tarver/Danielson got that reaction from me in the first season.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2010)

Watchman said:


> DASHING Cody Rhodes beating Christian is great news. An extremely talented young worker with a brilliant future taking on a guy who's been going nowhere for the past decade.



i see, so wrestling fans has officially gave up on christian.. 



> *Spoiler*: _NXT_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




alex riley still there 





Watchman said:


> Right, finished watching NXT. I have to once again state this is the *best* weekly show the WWE has, and using Season 1 as a testrun has made Season 2 even better - of the surviving five Rookies, I wouldn't mind if any one of them won - I'm marking out for all of them right now, whereas only Barret/Tarver/Danielson got that reaction from me in the first season.



as long as either percy watson or kaval wins 


EDIT: read some good reports on NXT, might download it..


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8XKC8Z9bVs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 11, 2010)

Apparently Wolfe is reforming the British Invasion with Brutus Magnus, as far as I can tell with what's been going on TNA Xplosion lately.


----------



## Nightjumper (Aug 11, 2010)

Guys, I'd appreciate it if you talked about this week's Smackdown in spoiler tags.(Unless Rhodes beat Christian last week; Don't remember)

SvR 2011 cover art released:


AAAAAAWESOOOOOOOME


*Spoiler*: _NXT_ 



Lucky was eliminated, finally. I'm fine with the final five, except for maybe Watson. I just don't see anything in him.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 11, 2010)

^^^ How long before HHH slips in Big Show's place?


----------



## Watchman (Aug 11, 2010)

wat

Big Show and Miz? WAT?

No Orton, 'Taker, Trips or Mysterio?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Apparently Wolfe is reforming the British Invasion with Brutus Magnus, as far as I can tell with what's been going on TNA Xplosion lately.



good.. and bring back bitchy chelsea as well.. 

i know its a E rip-off, but i'd love a triple tlc tag team match with MCMG,Beer Money, and the new british invasion for bound for glory.. 



Nightjumper said:


> SvR 2011 cover art released:



has there ever been a good smackdown vs. raw box art? 



anyways, passing this year's game.. it will be my first time to do so.. cuz in all honesty, i've been wasting money on these series.. last good svr was 06..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 11, 2010)

YOUR NEW NUMBER CONTENDERS TO THE TAG TEAM TITLES


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 11, 2010)

The Miz Show was pretty freaking beastly.  Also, are you really not tired of Taker and Mysterio on covers


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2010)

nope more tired of cena being on the covers which he has been except for 09 when it was DX on front.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 11, 2010)

It's Cena's face time.  We just gotta suck that up.  Just wait until the machine revs up fully to push Orton.  You think this is bad...


----------



## Watchman (Aug 11, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> The Miz Show was pretty freaking beastly.  Also, are you really not tired of Taker and Mysterio on covers



It's not that I'm not tired of them, it's that I'm raising my eyebrow at Miz and Show being cover stars.

Hell, even if they wanted a change, why not Sheamus, Swagger, Punk, Orton, Edge, Jericho? They're all more credible "face guys" than Big Show and Miz.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 11, 2010)

Big Show I'll agree on, but Miz's rise in the media is staggeringly fast.  Even if Sheamus is champ, Miz is making more of an impact.  As for Orton, I'm betting they were gearing up for him.  Expect no games after this to lack his likeness on the cover.  As I said, he is so this era's HHH.

Swag, Punk they are not big enough draws to count as Smackdown's face.  Edge and Jericho are currently on a downswing in exposure, despite the Summerslam angle.  I don't get Show.  I'd expect Mysterio, but Miz is here to stay.  And Orton is more than on the way.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> YOUR NEW NUMBER CONTENDERS TO THE TAG TEAM TITLES



gotta admit, magnus looks pretty gar with that beard 


dammit, its gonna be hard to mark for three tag teams at once 

as for the svr cover.. they should just stick cena solo.. he's currently carrying the company anyways


----------



## Raiden (Aug 11, 2010)

EDIT: Hogan Bischoff story taken down for some reason .

Anyway, it's been said that they're leaving TNA. I don't know what happened to the article. 



Watchman said:


> Goddamnit. He deserves much better than this.





Grandia said:


> dont worry, dixie got him covered:



Desmond Wolfe is said to have a horrible attitude backstage, and someone who is difficult to work with. That's why he's being shoved under the carpet.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 11, 2010)

Hogan and Bischoff...  Fucking leeches - walked in, bled TNA near financial ruin, then scurried out.

I'll laugh if Hogan tries to crawl back to McMahon now.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah, they cost TNA a hell of a lot of money.

But for some reason the article I just read has been taken down. A fake maybe?

*shrugs*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2010)

Raiden said:


> EDIT: Hogan Bischoff story taken down for some reason .
> 
> Anyway, it's been said that they're leaving TNA. I don't know what happened to the article.



worked....




> Desmond Wolfe is said to have a horrible attitude backstage, and someone who is difficult to work with. That's why he's being shoved under the carpet.



fans ride his dong though.. but i always felt he would be someone like that for some reason..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 11, 2010)

Hogan and Bischoff's contracts are supposed to run out in October, I think. I'll give them credit for one thing...and that's bringing in Flair.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Hogan and Bischoff's contracts are supposed to run out in October, I think. I'll give them credit for one thing...and that's bringing in Flair.



yeah.. flair helped the company most from those three.. putting over both lethal and kaz.. 

if he only buries abyss, dixie should just give him blowjobs on a daily basis..


----------



## Raiden (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow, okay, so the rumors about them leaving now aren't true.

A person who created a fake Hogan Twitter account sent out a fake message. 

But this is all Bischoff's fault. He promoted the fake Hogan twitter account on his page .


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 11, 2010)

Khris said:


> i see, so wrestling fans has officially gave up on christian..


He was never going to be more than a midcarder, so there was really nothing to give up on to begin with.



Chaos Ghost said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8XKC8Z9bVs[/YOUTUBE]


Good ol' Double A.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 11, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Wow, okay, so the rumors about them leaving now aren't true.
> 
> A person who created a fake Hogan Twitter account sent out a fake message.
> 
> But this is all Bischoff's fault. He promoted the fake Hogan twitter account on his page .



Except that Bischoff also said it on his Twitter, and Bubba The Love Sponge also said he'd just come out of a meeting with Hogan.

It seems to me they spilled the beans too early and are trying to backtrack.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 11, 2010)

Triple H should be ashamed that he compares his spinebuster to Arn Anderson's.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 11, 2010)

Eh, he does a pretty good spinebuster. Probably the best in the WWE right now.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 11, 2010)

Christian's talented, but really isn't captain charisma.  By his choice or not, his panderings to the crowd for support are cliche in their stylings.  Clapping is so 1980s.  Much as I loathe Orton, he gets how to pose to get the crowd hype and that's one of the most fundamental tools you need to geto ver.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 11, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Triple H should be ashamed that he compares his spinebuster to Arn Anderson's.



Um, Hunter's spinebuster is actually the best move in his arsenal, and is damn solid. Its crisp and damn if that it doesnt have good spine to it. What I hate is that damn standing spinebuster Batista does


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 11, 2010)

The point is...HHH's spinebuster still sucks compared to Arn's.

This is like talking about John Cena or Randy Orton. So what if they're the best that the WWE's got in this era? They're still nothing compared to the Austin or Rock.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> He was never going to be more than a midcarder, so there was really nothing to give up on to begin with.



well, he isn't even a top midcarder anymore..



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Eh, he does a pretty good spinebuster. Probably the best in the WWE right now.



i agree..his spinebuster is very fluid..

robert roode does a very good spinebuster aswell.. its basically why i like him



*Here's what the guy who made the fake Twitter page just posted:*

"@EBischoff GOT WORKED BROTHERS! He publishes information before even verifying its accuracy. How can someone like this even try to run TNA?!

"That piece of s*** @BTLSRadio GOT WORKED TOO!"




on the other hand, if this was by any means worked, than i must say, good job


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 11, 2010)

eh, austin and rock were great, but not as amazing or perfect as so many seem to want to make them out to be...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 11, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> eh, austin and rock were great, but not as amazing or perfect as so many seem to want to make them out to be...



If your statement were any more inaccurate, it would be Hulk Hogan telling people about the night he bodyslammed the 900 lbs Andre the Giant two days before he died in front of 950,000 people in Madison Square Garden.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> eh, austin and rock were great, but not as amazing or perfect as so many seem to want to make them out to be...



austin was THAT great.. 

only Sammartino was a bigger draw than austin.. and even that is arguable..


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 11, 2010)

I like the way Trips does the spinebuster. Grab and slam. Otunga has the worst of them. Reason why Otunga hasn't done it to Orton yet in one of their random gang beatings, Management is afraid he'll kill Orton.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> I like the way Trips does the spinebuster. Grab and slam. Otunga has the worst of them. Reason why Otunga hasn't done it to Orton yet in one of their random gang beatings, Management is afraid he'll kill Orton.



he should, so orton can have him fired..


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> It's Cena's face time.  We just gotta suck that up.  Just wait until the machine revs up fully to push Orton.  You think this is bad...



TBH would rather have Orton as the WWE Number 1 guy than "Super" Cena any day.  Though out of all that are in wwe right now I think in the next few years I would want the Miz to be up there.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 11, 2010)

Pending Miz gets better merchandise than shirts that say I'm Awesome. Not exactly the best merch in the world.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 12, 2010)

R-Truth not having a What's Up? shirt is sort of... odd really.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 12, 2010)

I find that Orton has the best shirts, followed by Punk's SES shirts, they seem consistent.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 12, 2010)

Beyonce got bestest shirt of all time!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 12, 2010)

ITS KANYE!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 12, 2010)

Nemesis said:


> TBH would rather have Orton as the WWE Number 1 guy than "Super" Cena any day.  Though out of all that are in wwe right now I think in the next few years I would want the Miz to be up there.



i know am gonna get jumped here.. but this forum's wrestling fans are much more understanding, so am gonna say it..

as much as orton is great in the ring, he is boring at the mic as a face.. just check out his latest promo with sheamus.. for one i want more than "am gonna beat you sunday".. while his "actions do the talking" is good for his viper gimmick, being number one means to be the most exciting on the mic and the ring(why taker was never the face of the company).. and in all honesty, cena rapes in both these departments right now in the E.. the only sad thing, that cena(while the most exciting) is still exciting to a selective fanbase, but thats the best E got right now.. 

i take back any suggestion to make cena heel again, i understand no other face can fill his shoes, not even trips..


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 12, 2010)

What if Cena was a self righteous heel who just started talking about how this is the house he built or some such nonsense?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 12, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> What if Cena was a self righteous heel who just started talking about how this is the house he built or some such nonsense?



anti-hero? no, austin was the best.. no need for re-creation.. just wait till a awesome new guy comes up.. who knows, it could be tyler black


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 12, 2010)

Not like Austin. But basically, acting like he IS the company. And begins to try and squash the young guys who want to try being top dog.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh, man...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 12, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Not like Austin. But basically, acting like he IS the company. And begins to try and squash the young guys who want to try being top dog.


Jacking ideas from TNA of all places isn't exactly a *good* thing. 

As much as I loved Austin's 2001 heel turn, it was a complete and utter failure because there was nobody who could really lick his boots as far as being the #1 face. They tried with Angle, Jericho, and Benoit, but those guys just aren't ones you depend on to carry the company on the face side of things.


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 12, 2010)

Khris said:


> i know am gonna get jumped here.. but this forum's wrestling fans are much more understanding, so am gonna say it..
> 
> as much as orton is great in the ring, he is boring at the mic as a face.. just check out his latest promo with sheamus.. for one i want more than "am gonna beat you sunday".. while his "actions do the talking" is good for his viper gimmick, being number one means to be the most exciting on the mic and the ring(why taker was never the face of the company).. and in all honesty, cena rapes in both these departments right now in the E.. the only sad thing, that cena(while the most exciting) is still exciting to a selective fanbase, but thats the best E got right now..
> 
> i take back any suggestion to make cena heel again, i understand no other face can fill his shoes, not even trips..



not really, being number 1 means your that over with the fans. Orton is. Not everyone has to give amazing promos.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 12, 2010)

They have some good ideas. Just most aren't exactly though through completely. The AJ heel turn was actually a good idea. he was really meh as a face.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 12, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Oh, man...



wth are they doing?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't think we want to know.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 12, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> They have some good ideas. Just most aren't exactly though through completely. The AJ heel turn was actually a good idea. he was really meh as a face.



AJ doesn't really do anything well.


----------



## Vox (Aug 12, 2010)

Khris said:


> i take back any suggestion to make cena heel again, i understand no other face can fill his shoes, not even trips..



I've been saying this. It's all good and well to turn Cena heel but without a blockbuster face to replace him the E will only suffer from the turn. Cena is marketable as a face. Orton, however, isn't. He's just a smarmy looking mofo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 12, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Jacking ideas from TNA of all places isn't exactly a *good* thing.



i don't recall aj squashing anyone.. he actually had a jobber run.. the cena jareth is thinking of, is triple h in 02-03..



SilverCross said:


> not really, being number 1 means your that over with the fans. Orton is. Not everyone has to give amazing promos.



number one means, you're the face of the company.. the "poster boy" in another term.. if the poster boy can't shoot a single exciting promo, than thats a problem.. orton is boring as a face, dunno how the fans eat up his promos.. he's great in the ring, but boring on the mic..

in all honesty, his RKO is all whats going for him..



Vox said:


> I've been saying this. It's all good and well to turn Cena heel but without a blockbuster face to replace him the E will only suffer from the turn. Cena is marketable as a face. Orton, however, isn't. He's just a smarmy looking mofo.



if taker ever breaks his kayfabe before retirement, i believe he'd be a suitable top face contender.. too bad badass taker can never return, i honestly enjoyed that gimmick the most


----------



## Watchman (Aug 12, 2010)

I think Shadow was referring to the Main Event Mafia with that "Jacking ideas from TNA..." comment.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 12, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Pending Miz gets better merchandise than shirts that say I'm Awesome. Not exactly the best merch in the world.


His logo can be put on just about anything.  That evil smile with his name on it.  Easy to show off to outsiders without need of explanation.  The font on im awesome could change.  But that douchey cheese is part of it's charm atm.

R-Truth really doesn't have a "What's Up!?!" shirt?  _Really?  _WWE must be saving it for when he goes over proper.

I kinda hate Orton's current viper shirt he wears and SES shirt I ponder buying 100% for irony.  Dunno what it looks like.

I will concur that Orton lacks the vocals to be "The Face" or even a face, but the crowd can't get off his jock.  

I'm telling you.  AJ has such potential as a heel.  His natural cockiness can only flourish under Flair.

Khris; That 02-03 HHH is gonna be Orton.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 12, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> I will concur that Orton lacks the vocals to be "The Face" or even a face, but the crowd can't get off his jock.


its cuz while he is by no means a perfect top face, thats the best E got right now.. him and cena..


> I'm telling you.  AJ has such potential as a heel.  His natural cockiness can only flourish under Flair.


i feel its okay.. they have a good thing going on for fortune.. 



> Khris; That 02-03 HHH is gonna be Orton.


thing is, orton is a face right now.. trips was overly heel cuz of his squashing habits and that sex thing 

*TNA Tag Team champions The Motorcity Machineguns vs. Beer Money - Best of Three Falls.

this is gonna be epic


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 12, 2010)

Watchman said:


> I think Shadow was referring to the Main Event Mafia with that "Jacking ideas from TNA..." comment.


This man is very wise.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 12, 2010)

its cuz while he is by no means a perfect top face, thats the best E got right now.. him and cena..
*WWE forgot how to push a face.  And noone wants to play a face.*

thing is, orton is a face right now.. trips was overly heel cuz of his squashing habits and that sex thing 
*Kofi.  Kennedy.  We'll see how him being pissed at Miz ends.*

*TNA Tag Team champions The Motorcity Machineguns vs. Beer Money - Best of Three Falls.

this is gonna be epic 
*Yes.*


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 12, 2010)

Wolfe and Magnus are going to end up winning the tag titles and ruling the division with GAR beards and calling people wankers anyway.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 12, 2010)

I dunno...let the Machine Guns have their run with the title. I don't want to see Boring Magnus with tag gold for no reason.

I tend to forget the MEM. They were the same as Nexus, random beat downs on everyone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 12, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Wolfe and Magnus are going to end up winning the tag titles and ruling the division with GAR beards and calling people wankers anyway.



YES.. gonna mark for three team right now.. MCMG,Beer Money, and the beardtis invasion 

if only katie lee joins TNA.. magnus would have a girl of his own..



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> This man is very wise.



in this case, MEM was a good idea.. but having stiner fucked it up..



Agmaster said:


> *Kofi.  Kennedy.  We'll see how him being pissed at Miz ends.*


you missed the point, its that orton is currently a face 



> *Yes.*


can't wait.. 

yes you heard it, i can't wait for a TNA match.. E marks suck it 



Jareth Dallis said:


> I dunno...let the Machine Guns have their run with the title. I don't want to see Boring Magnus with tag gold for no reason.
> 
> I tend to forget the MEM. They were the same as Nexus, random beat downs on everyone.



MEM was a good concept.. too bad the group was filled with barely over wrestlers.. 

it would work with E with trips being the leader..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 12, 2010)

Magnus grew the beard because he changed his gimmick from pompous British guy to cocky ladies man. He also wears a beret for no apparent reason. I think he might be trying to ripoff the Old Spice guy. lol


----------



## Watchman (Aug 12, 2010)

The concept for MEM was tried before with the Millionaire's Club in WCW, and it also failed there.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 12, 2010)

Khris said:


> in this case, MEM was a good idea.. but having stiner fucked it up..


How so?



> MEM was a good concept.. too bad the group was filled with barely over wrestlers..




Everybody in the group sans the ugly chick who posed for Playboy were very over at the time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 12, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> How so?


just by having stiner.. 



> Everybody in the group sans the ugly chick who posed for Playboy were very over at the time.



booker got pretty stale by the time he left E
stiner isn't over
nash wasn't over at the time

angle and sting were the only exceptions

joe doesn't count

don't want to go into further details, but the idea didn't work in TNA, can't prove it won't work in E, especially if trips is the leader..


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 12, 2010)

Steiner was the best part.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 12, 2010)

Steiner is hella over, man.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 12, 2010)

Great opening match from TNA.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 12, 2010)

great tag match IMO.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 12, 2010)

Crazy ending .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 12, 2010)

RVD just got murdered by Abyss.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 12, 2010)

That was Brutal.

Also love this TNA ReACTION show.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 12, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> *Kofi.  Kennedy.  We'll see how him being pissed at Miz ends.*



Uhh didn't Orton confirm on his own twitter page that this story about him being pissed at the Miz is complete and utter Bullshit.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 13, 2010)

Well that's pretty much what wrestlers use the net for these days. Damage control.

NO REALLY EVERYTHING IS FINE! DIRT SHEETS LIE! ALWAYS! REALLY!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 13, 2010)

Khris said:


> just by having stiner..







> booker got pretty stale by the time he left E
> stiner isn't over
> nash wasn't over at the time
> 
> ...


They were all over and I never counted Joe from the get-go. 



> don't want to go into further details, but the idea didn't work in TNA, can't prove it won't work in E, especially if trips is the leader..


Never said it wouldn't work in the WWE, but running it after just running the inverse of the same angle would be incredibly stupid. And honestly, people would probably shit on it if Hunter was the leader.


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 13, 2010)

I know i would


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 13, 2010)

*cocks head to side*  Aren't marks clamoring for his return?


----------



## Grandia (Aug 13, 2010)

just starting watching the downloaded SD, nice to see kofi get some mic time and the feud with dolph is playing out nicely, lol at vicky's hawaii outfit


----------



## Watchman (Aug 13, 2010)

Has anyone here been keeping up with the whole TNAngry thing? I think it's hilarious, whether it's fake or not.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 13, 2010)

^^ shit i hope some of its real

i wouldnt be surprised if a few tna wrestlers left for the new FL wrestling promotion though


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 13, 2010)

Tell me more about these things


----------



## Watchman (Aug 13, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Tell me more about these things



Basically, this guy called TNAnonymous started twittering, claiming he was a former TNA wrestler and running down the current product. He was joined a while later by TNAngry, and some impostors like TNAnnoyed that they say are not (TN)Afilliated with them.

Amongst other things, they've claimed that 14 wrestlers in TNA are so sick of Hogan & Bischoff that they're ready to walk out in October.

Eric Bischoff recently hit back at them with "lolunerds", "Name Recognition>Actual Wrestling", "ROH sux" and "Using social media to make a point is retarded" (and yes, he did use social media to make a point about using social media to make points. )

Even on WrestlingForum, which has a super-smarky TNA faction, this TNAngry story got like 52 pages in 2 days - far quicker than ANY TNA storyline.

----

In other news, just saw this OMGSOAWESOME TNA iMPACT.

Meh. Guns vs. Beer Money was good, the rest of the show not so much. RVD and Abyss Main Eventing is just tragic, and Fortune/Fourtune beating down the ECW EV2.0 guys didn't seem too shocking, and just relied on ZOMGT3HBLOOD in my opinion. Nexus Invasion it sure wasn't. :/


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 13, 2010)

Lance Cade has died.

Shit dude...


----------



## Raiden (Aug 13, 2010)

RIP Lance Cade. 

Cause of death has not been specified.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 13, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Lance Cade has died.
> 
> Shit dude...



dead at 29 years, hardly lived much of his life 

Edit Seems like it was heart failure


----------



## Watchman (Aug 13, 2010)

RIP Lance Cade. 


*Spoiler*: _TNA Spoilers for August 19th_ 






> The 8/19 edition of Impact opened with Eric Bischoff announcing that Rob Van Dam has been hospitalized with likely *head and spinal trauma, 115 stitches and possibly punctured organs*. Bischoff said that after meeting with Van Dam's doctors and Dixie Carter, they have decided to vacate the TNA title. A tournament with the top 8 contenders will start tonight with the finals being held at Bound for Glory. Bischoff said that Van Dam has a home in TNA and they will be happy to welcome him back if and when he is able to recover.



Going a bit OTT, eh?


----------



## Grandia (Aug 13, 2010)

As much as i like CM Punk, i kinda wish he was feuding with another face, Big Show is aight, just not feeling the SES vs Big Show angle, why not with MVP, Kofi or Christian? still love Punk's promo's though.

Just feel like he's being wasted with a 40 something year old guy who doesnt need this kinda push/attention.


----------



## Legend (Aug 13, 2010)

Damn thats sad.

I missed Impact, due to baseball


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



After watching Impact, I could believe if RVD needed 115 stitches and had punctured organs. Actually, they made it look like he got hacked with a butcher knife.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 13, 2010)

Grandia said:


> As much as i like CM Punk, i kinda wish he was feuding with another face, Big Show is aight, just not feeling the SES vs Big Show angle, why not with MVP, Kofi or Christian? still love Punk's promo's though.
> 
> Just feel like he's being wasted with a 40 something year old guy who doesnt need this kinda push/attention.


Show's a big name former world champion who's really over with the crowd. MVP/Kofi/Christian would be a ridiculously huge step down for Punk.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 13, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Lance Cade has died.
> 
> Shit dude...





Raiden said:


> RIP Lance Cade.
> 
> Cause of death has not been specified.





Grandia said:


> dead at 29 years, hardly lived much of his life
> 
> Edit Seems like it was heart failure



D: I was always a Cade mark, ever since his Mark Jindrak and Garrison Cade days. Fuck, dude was a main event waiting to happen.

In other news, fuck yeah, Beer Money


----------



## Darc (Aug 13, 2010)

Lance Cade was cool, that really sucks he died 

Also, when is this Impact come on? I wanna see RVD get fucked up.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 13, 2010)

Rest in Peace Lance Cade. Things should have gone so much differently for him.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 13, 2010)

damn son, not safe for work


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 13, 2010)

Matt Hardy. Keep your shirt on.

-Signed everyone.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 13, 2010)

Darc said:


> Lance Cade was cool, that really sucks he died
> 
> Also, when is this Impact come on? I wanna see RVD get fucked up.



It's already out - 12/08/10 edition of iMPACT, right at the end.



Grandia said:


> damn son, not safe for work



Good god, I knew Matt was tubby but come _on_


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 13, 2010)

Grandia said:


> damn son, not safe for work





CANNOT UNSEE


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 13, 2010)

MY EYES!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 13, 2010)

Apparently Jeff smokes crack and Matt smokes hams.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 13, 2010)

Gotta love the WWE Catering.



			
				RVD said:
			
		

> Too, young, too green, too selfish to have the correct perspective.
> Whereas some of the TNA "stars" are lucky to get recognized walking around the studios, Jeff and myself live like actual celebrities, signing autographs and taking pictures EVERYWHERE we go.
> 
> Without experiencing this, it's probably hard to imagine
> ...


Like with Austin complaining about Hogan not giving him the time of day in WCW... gotta love it.

*HHH:* The kid just couldn't hang with our standards once he left the bingo hall.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 13, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Apparently Jeff smokes crack and Matt smokes hams.


That made me lol


RadishMan said:


> Gotta love the WWE Catering.
> 
> 
> Like with Austin complaining about Hogan not giving him the time of day in WCW... gotta love it.
> ...



Goddammit RVD, stop making it so easy for me to hate you


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 13, 2010)

Morgan was a bit slow on that rush in, but it still looked good.  Nice way to win.

Hardy putting over Moore?  Well, not like he could do much else from what it looks like.

Well that was....violent.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 13, 2010)

Loved AJ and Kaz on reaction talking about Dixie being stupid and bringing in people from another company. It seemed like a legit shoot.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 13, 2010)

AJ and Kaz are apparently doing a TNangry and TNanonymous gimmick.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 13, 2010)

btw, i totally thought ray got the ic title.  why was that?  did the announcers act like it was for a second there.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 13, 2010)

So it seems tiffany has been suspended for an incident with her Husband Drew at a hotel

*Source: Pwinsider.com




			We have breaking news this evening as World Wrestling Entertainment has suspended Taryn Terrell (a/k/a Tiffany) following an incident earlier this week at the San Jose, CA hotel performers were staying at.

Company sources claim the incident was a domestic issue between Terrell and husband Drew Galloway (a/k/a Drew McIntyre), which led to police being called to the scene. There are conflicting reports over whether Terrell was arrested by the San Jose PD.

Terrell, who was scheduled to wrestle at Sunday's SummerSlam pay-per-view, was sent home by management following the incident. WWE has not publicly acknowledged her suspension or any possible change to the event.
		
Click to expand...

*


> *We can now confirm our earlier report on WWE Diva Tiffany's arrest and subsequent suspension from World Wrestling Entertainment, following an incident with her real-life husband, WWE Superstar Drew McIntyre.
> 
> The incident included a loud argument between Tiffany and McIntyre after returning from a party in Los Angeles last Saturday. In their L.A. hotel (not San Jose hotel as our initial report stated) their argument got heated enough that hotel security and police were called to the scene.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 13, 2010)

Her Snooki hair has come full circle! Now lets have her stumble around drunk in public!


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 13, 2010)

Looks like it was done in Paint, but just pretend this is in fact legit...

Seems pretty fucked up. 5k... 30 minutes... has to happen at this place and ONLY if he is available.

Somebody call JBL


----------



## Raiden (Aug 13, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> After watching Impact, I could believe if RVD needed 115 stitches and had punctured organs. Actually, they made it look like he got hacked with a butcher knife.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree, but it's still overkill :/. 

How are they going to explain him coming back as if he was never hit by Janice? No scars. Nada. 







RadishMan said:


> Gotta love the WWE Catering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _TNA SPOILERS_ 




And this is exactly why TNA needs someone to lead the company. When you have guys walking around as if they own the place, their megolamania gets the best of them.

I mean this is just ridiculous. He insults the company he's the champion of by using quotations for their talent.

Personally, I wouldn't mind seeing RVD out for some time, if not permanently. The idea of him coming back was great, but eh, with this attitude, it would be best to leave him out of the picture. Tremendous talent. Horrible attitude.

Wonder who next TNA champ is going to be.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 13, 2010)

Just got done watching the "Whole F'N Show" Impact and honestly, if it wasn't for the decent tag title match and okay-ish AJ/Angle match, there'd be nothing to watch on that putrid show at all. The show-ending Fortune beatdown was just disturbing watching the Fortune guys gig the EV 2.0 guys and downright sad thanks to the inbreds in the Impact Zone chanting "THIS IS AWESOME!" throughout the whole thing. Won't even get started on Dixie fucking Carter being all over the place even more than usual making me seethe with rage. She's not Vince McMahon, Eric Bischoff, or Paul Heyman, so she should keep her fucking ass off of TV.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 14, 2010)

Just found out that my friend scored us free tickets to Summerslam. 

This weekend just got better.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 14, 2010)

Any idea where? Bring a sign!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 14, 2010)

Awesome.

Chance of heel turn in the Elimination Tag hopefully. Either Cena or Morrison. It would be ehhhh if Bret turned heel, hes a Hall of Famer.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 14, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> ..... to the inbreds in the Impact Zone chanting "THIS IS AWESOME!" throughout the whole thing.



Those_ guys piss me off_. I can never understand TNA's audience. It's like they are mindlessly at the show. In the opening match, there was little chant or enthusiasm from the visible crowd. 

But to discuss what you mentioned, how is TNA supposed to sell that segment as a shocker when you've got fans in the back enjoying the utter slaughter of the EV2 guys? Beer Money freaking cut people in their face with glass.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 14, 2010)

But it was.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 14, 2010)

The problem with keeping it in a studio. You get the trash.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 14, 2010)

Well, this would be like if the WWE guys all ran in and kicked the shit out of Nexus...so if you were really a fan of the TNA originals, of course you'll chant "This is awesome".


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 14, 2010)

Maybe Shawn will wrestle you in a 30 minute classic but refuse to put you over?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 14, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Maybe Shawn will wrestle you in a 30 minute classic but refuse to put you over?



I LOLed


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 14, 2010)

Best quote on the whole Tiffany going ghetto on Drew.



> They had an argument because it turns out that Drew gets no reaction in bed either. Things got heated, probably the most heat he's ever had.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 14, 2010)

Grandia said:


> damn son, not safe for work



DAMN! He's more out of shape than i ever looked and i never exercise or diet, yet this dude works out every day.

Life is a cruel joke.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 14, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Best quote on the whole Tiffany going ghetto on Drew.



Well that sucks .


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Maybe Shawn will wrestle you in a 30 minute classic but refuse to put you over?


,  thats horrible


Jareth Dallis said:


> Best quote on the whole Tiffany going ghetto on Drew.


Damn


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 14, 2010)

I think that is pretty funny right thur.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 14, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> DAMN! He's more out of shape than i ever looked and i never exercise or diet, yet this dude works out every day.
> 
> Life is a cruel joke.


 Safe for work


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i35.tinypic.com/8xritd.jpg


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 14, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> They were all over and I never counted Joe from the get-go.
> 
> 
> *Never said it wouldn't work in the WWE*, but running it after just running the inverse of the same angle would be incredibly stupid. And honestly, people would probably shit on it if Hunter was the leader.



case closed, since it was my point to begin with..



Jareth Dallis said:


> Best quote on the whole Tiffany going ghetto on Drew.



LOL..

@cade passing away..

RIP, he could've gone somewhere imo 


@The Whole F*n Show:-

tag team match was one the best matches this year imho
angle/aj was good
and depending on the next impact, this show ending could either be epic or fail


EDIT: just read the TNA spoilers for next week Watchman posted:-


*Spoiler*: __ 




sounds decent, i think if someone would really have been hit by janice he would need that amount of stitches as well.. i vote joe for the next TNA champion


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 14, 2010)

> case closed, since it was my point to begin with..


A lot of the same factors that made the angle fail in TNA would more than likely cause it to fail in the WWE, too. HHH's heel card is severely played out by this point. And honestly, the WWE doesn't have a deep group of guys for a faction like that without turning the big money acts like Cena, Rey, or Taker.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 14, 2010)

That isn't a bad idea. Call it the Old Guard, and have them be reluctant to let the new blood have a shot at the top.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 14, 2010)

Khris said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree.

The fake Hogan account was an actual TNA superstar sending a message to Dixie and Hogan (pro wrestling report confirmed this), so I believe TNA should put the belt back on one of the TNA originals.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2010)

Raiden said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so that shit wasn't worked?


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 15, 2010)

Yea, but something like that i'd be afraid would look more like a rip off of NWO.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2010)

Khris said:


> so that shit wasn't worked?



You'd expect that from Eric Bischoff, right?

It's real as can be. Dixie must be embarrassed.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 15, 2010)

So looking at next weeks spoilers, who do you guys want in TNA 
*Spoiler*: __ 



to win the tournament to win the TNA world belt?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 15, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> That isn't a bad idea. Call it the Old Guard, and have them be reluctant to let the new blood have a shot at the top.


After what Nexus has done, they'd be entirely justified for feeling that way. You still run into the problem of getting people to boo the "Old Guard" since those guys are, for the most part, the most popular wrestlers in the company. Nobody's going to boo Cena/Rey/Taker/HHH against guys like Kofi or Morrison.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2010)

Grandia said:


> So looking at next weeks spoilers, who do you guys want in TNA
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think Mr. Anderson would do a great job as Champ.

But I think TNA might put the belt on Kurt given the contenders, retirement storyline.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 15, 2010)

Not unless you do a complete repackage on guys like Morrison and Kofi. Maybe have SuperCena take a page out of the 2002 Trips reign of terror book and use a chain to get the job done.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2010)

I wonder who the mystery opponent is going to be .

I don't think it's going to be HHH. If he truly tore his quad, it's too soon.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 15, 2010)

And Danielson is lined up for indy feds for a while. It'll probably be Miz or Bourne.

Also I read that Steamboat will never wrestle again. Doctors orders.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 15, 2010)

Raiden said:


> I wonder who the mystery opponent is going to be .
> 
> I don't think it's going to be HHH. If he truly tore his quad, it's too soon.



My inner mark is saying DANIELSON. He pulled out of a show that would have taken place the day before Summerslam, and this is a _perfect_ time to slot him in - either as a Face raining on the Miz's smug parade, or as a Heel who betrays Team WWE and rejoins with Nexus.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 15, 2010)

That colt cobana podcast with cm punk was pretty cool. Seemed like a guy who always says whats on his mind, easy to work with.  Gotta love he hates people trying to disburb with his headphones on or fans asking for signings at 4-5am in the morning   Like that he also prefers to sit down with some of the writers for his promos rather than get shit handed to him and says he pretty much gets near full control over what he's allowed to say (poor Mr Kennedy,lol).

Says he's currently listening to lil Richard which was surprising


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2010)

Raiden said:


> You'd expect that from Eric Bischoff, right?
> 
> It's real as can be. Dixie must be embarrassed.



no shit? hopefully it aint joe.. as he's been getting some heat lately

EDIT: just read the full report of cade's passing away.. good God, i can't blame ppl for hating wrestling this much..


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 15, 2010)

Raiden said:


> it's too soon.



John Cena. 2008. Granted HHH isn't John Cena (), but I think his return ruined further speculation on injury timetables. Plus I'm sure he can bury without actually wrestling.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2010)

Khris said:


> no shit? hopefully it aint joe.. as he's been getting some heat lately



Given the way she's treated her wrestlers lately, I'm not making any assumptions as to how she feel. Aint shit that's obvious about the state of that comapny.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 15, 2010)

Here's hoping venting frustrations turns out to be an epic work.  TNA has so much potential.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 15, 2010)

Has anyone mentioned that Jim Cornette is God lately? He totally ripped on Russo calling him a comedy writer, and referred to Stephanie McMahon's creative team as comic writers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Given the way she's treated her wrestlers lately, I'm not making any assumptions as to how she feel. Aint shit that's obvious about the state of that comapny.





Agmaster said:


> Here's hoping venting frustrations turns out to be an epic work.  TNA has so much potential.



the talents are great.. too bad the management are horseshit 



Jareth Dallis said:


> Has anyone mentioned that Jim Cornette is God lately? He totally ripped on Russo calling him a comedy writer, and referred to Stephanie McMahon's creative team as comic writers.



full report naoh 

well, every time i hear from cornette i get a feeling that he's just butthurt or something.. but ignoring that, he really makes some strong points.. wrestling is forever doomed, we're just watching whats left of it..


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 15, 2010)

Someone should strike down FIU coach Isiah Thomas' deal with Knicks

Well this time its cause Bischoff called ROH a backyard vanity promotion.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 15, 2010)

*"CeNation. Staples Center is somber, quiet. Calm before storm. I feel nervous, on edge. I want to thank everyone out there who has supported me over the years, as I feel this is one of the most important days in my career. In closing, I will say that if you do not watch SummerSlam tonight you will be missing an epic day in WWE history."*

From Cena's twitter. Well fuck me and call me Susan...Cena is turning heel. I guarantee it. With that said, anybody know any good stream sites where I could watch the PPV?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> *"CeNation. Staples Center is somber, quiet. Calm before storm. I feel nervous, on edge. I want to thank everyone out there who has supported me over the years, as I feel this is one of the most important days in my career. In closing, I will say that if you do not watch SummerSlam tonight you will be missing an epic day in WWE history."*
> 
> From Cena's twitter. Well fuck me and call me Susan...Cena is turning heel. I guarantee it. With that said, anybody know any good stream sites where I could watch the PPV?



shit.. i am supervising two projects at work tomorrow, can't stay up late.. 

gonna download that shit for sure though..

so cena will be the nexus leader? i wonder what will happen at raw monday or even how will this happen.. 

one thing for sure though, this is a good month for wrestling..

EDIT: it would be heaven on earth if danielson returns and becomes the 7th member, have both him and cena face off barret alone, to only cena betrays danielson for spiting on him and stuff


----------



## Vox (Aug 15, 2010)

No way, no how. Cena is staying face.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 15, 2010)

Still can't see Cena turning Heel. Not yet. That's a Wrestlemania moment right there and they don't have a Face strong enough to replace him.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 15, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Someone should strike down FIU coach Isiah Thomas' deal with Knicks
> 
> Well this time its cause Bischoff called ROH a backyard vanity promotion.



Which is hilarious when you think about it considering TNA was basically Jarret's backyard vanity promotion to "prove" he was a top guy.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 15, 2010)

Sweet delicious irony.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2010)

Interesting show so far.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2010)

please share results. I have since given up on streams. Nothing to really watch.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 15, 2010)

Check this throughout the night.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2010)

thanks. that works.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2010)

Show is alright so far.

Nothing much more to say.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 15, 2010)

So what matches have passed so far? Just started watching Summerslam.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2010)

kofi/dolph
melina/alicia
ses/big show


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 15, 2010)

Give me the ending results mein square


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Miz is going to be final member of Team RAW.

I knew it .


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 15, 2010)

I CAME TO WIN


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 15, 2010)

I smell a betrayal in the boots


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2010)

Kofi/dolph eneded in a no contest because Nexus attacked Kofi. I guess to intimidate anyone who would join team raw.

 Melina/alicia Melina won. Then LayCool attacked them both


 Big show/ses Big show won by knocking out gallows with his punch then choke slamming Joseph on top of him and pinning them both. Punk was fleeing at this time with Sarena.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 15, 2010)

Nexus attacked Kofi?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2010)

yes. I do not know why. Just some stupid statement. Funny how they failed to do that to the Miz.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 15, 2010)

Never did dig this whole Nexus angle that's currently going on


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 15, 2010)

I FUCKED YOUR MOM EVERYWHERE
THE KITCHEN COUNTER
AND UP THE STAIRS
I FUCKED HER EVERYWHERE...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2010)

It was good at the start. But a few weeks after Bryan was released, got stale and stupid fast.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2010)

Randy Borrrrrrrrrrrrrrton and Sheamus.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 15, 2010)

Was thinking it was a bit boring 

I keep noticing Sheamus talking to Orton, bad communication skills


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2010)

Crowd seems to be enjoying this fight.

EDIT: wow.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm waiting to hear AWESOME now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2010)

hahahahhahahah now he chose not to cash in?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 15, 2010)

WWE writing


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 15, 2010)

Please don't have Taker come back tonight to cost Kane the title
Please don't have Taker come back tonight to cost Kane the title
Please don't have Taker come back tonight to cost Kane the title
Please don't have Taker come back tonight to cost Kane the title


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> WWE writing



 I know right?



Champagne Supernova said:


> Please don't have Taker come back tonight to cost Kane the title
> Please don't have Taker come back tonight to cost Kane the title
> Please don't have Taker come back tonight to cost Kane the title
> Please don't have Taker come back tonight to cost Kane the title



 what red said when this happens.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> WWE writing



And Vince said in an interview that the advantages of watching pro wrestling is that you never have to expect something with a semblance or disqualification on a major show.

. 

Don't care. Still watching with interest.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2010)

what the hell? AWESOME!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2010)

Ahahahaha .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2010)

looks like he might be the 7th member.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 15, 2010)

fucking epic fail!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2010)

zahahahahahaha


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 15, 2010)

Watch Taker appear in the casket


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2010)

did rey get double choked slammed?


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 15, 2010)

Everytime I think I'm out... WWE pulls me back in. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2010)

wait wait wait waiy wait wait....Kane actually got over one on the Undertaker!?!?!?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 15, 2010)

Kane ma man


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 15, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> wait wait wait waiy wait wait....Kane actually got over one on the Undertaker!?!?!?



First time for everything


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah, I think Taker's time has finally come.

Looks like WWE is going to push Kane into his position.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2010)

over 10 years late....but better then never!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 15, 2010)

Called it


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah  .

Well, that's good. I would have hated to see yet another instance of Undertaker beating up on Kane. That wasn't how things originally went.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2010)

lol


Wade Barret: NEXUS! FLYING V!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 15, 2010)

The big NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> The big NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN



 When Cena called them that I actually found that funny.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 15, 2010)

Daniel Bryan spoiler just erased from the site


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2010)

Ahahah Cena rocking purple. 

So it's the Teletube vs. NNN.

Uh oh, surprise seventh person. Awesome.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 15, 2010)

How long til he makes the Knights who say N, joke


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2010)

DANIEL BRYAN!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2010)

Massive lulz at Daniel Bryan being the seventh guy.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 15, 2010)

SIR BRYAN FROM THE LAND OF DANIELS


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 15, 2010)

Can't believe they spoilt their own PPV


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 15, 2010)

SIR BRYAN OF DANIELS CLEANING HOUSE


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 15, 2010)

New merchandise=no heel turn

Also watch the smarks say this is the best SS ever now


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2010)

Ha, two mark out moment does not make up for this shitty ppv.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 15, 2010)

And down goes the Nexus


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2010)

No way....this better not turn into a squash. That would kill those two mark out moments


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah, they're getting buried lol.

Had a feeling.

EDIT:

Morrison and Truth gone. Wow .

Still don't feel as if Nexus is in a good position right now. They need to get one of the power players out.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2010)

ugh....whats happening now?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 15, 2010)

Take out Sheffield, and it's smooth sailing, almost


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2010)

Skip is putting it down?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2010)

Bye Bret.

Smart way to get him out of the match.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2010)

what happened?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 15, 2010)

Like he was actually contributing something


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2010)

damn your vague answers!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 15, 2010)

I see this PPV ending early

again


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2010)

OH MY GOD! CHRIS JERICHO....MADE SOMEONE TAP WITH THE WALLS FOR THE FIRST TIME IN 3 YEARS!!!!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 15, 2010)

lol betrayal

BRYAN OF DANIELS


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2010)

Edge and Jericho gone.

Cena getting pummeled. No idea who is going to win.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2010)

Slater's roll up pins make the Hogan leg drop look weak.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 15, 2010)

Daniels coming back home


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2010)

I doubt it darth. something just says happy ending here.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 15, 2010)

60/40 on a chance of that happening


----------



## mosdvious1 (Aug 15, 2010)

Holy crap Cena turn coming soon?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2010)

about right. I just do not see the turn for Bryant.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2010)

Bryan kicking some serious ass right now.

EDIT: And the Miz hits him with a briefcase and gets eliminated.

Cena WWE's last hope.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 15, 2010)

The Miz? 

lol


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 15, 2010)

Whats goin on rite now? Whos left on Team WWE? I need an update!!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 15, 2010)

Just Cena.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2010)

Cena's the only guy left.

He was about to go for the FU. Got hit in the head.

Currently getting beat up. Two guys left for Nexus. Barrett and Gabriel.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2010)

I knew it...happy ending after Cena goes SSJ


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2010)

Cena just won.

Got Wade Barrett to tap.

Good match.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 15, 2010)

ONE MORE FIGHT


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 15, 2010)

TAP BITCH TAP


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2010)

Bryan put on one hell of a show.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 15, 2010)

Pathetic ending is pathetic

Reading the live report egh.  Why didn't they just make it 7 on 1 hell even then Cena would have won it due...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 15, 2010)

Did Cena just overcome the odds?


----------



## mosdvious1 (Aug 15, 2010)

FUCKING BULL SHIT FINISH ....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2010)

Stop acting like you all did not see it coming....*sigh*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 15, 2010)

And hopefully, this Nexus shit will be over. 

Would like to see more from Bryan as well.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2010)

And now begins the fall of Nexus.

They'll probably split up after this.

Hopefully Bryan beats Miz's ass, becomes US Champion, and brings some prestige back to the belt.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow...that was kinda anti-climatic.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2010)

[





Raiden said:


> And now begins the fall of Nexus.
> 
> They'll probably split up after this.
> 
> Hopefully Bryan beats Miz's ass, becomes US Champion, and brings some prestige back to the belt.



 No they will just put it on him and forget about it....just like how the Miz is holding it...


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2010)

Cena should have at least busted out a new move or something.

A bit disappointed with the ending. Show wasn't very good either, but there were some major developments.

Looks like we will see the fall of Taker, Nexus, and the rise of Bryan. 

Not sure what the future holds for John Cena. He probably will become the number one contender again .


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 15, 2010)

Way to bury Nexus WWE. 
Danielson was great but Cena winning like that was just.............overall lame ending but a great match.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 15, 2010)

Cena wins again, what a surprise. 

Way to waste another promising angle, WWE.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 15, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Stop acting like you all did not see it coming....*sigh*



And that is the problem.  We Did see it coming.  WWE has no vision except to have Cena in some kind of Arnold Schwarzenegger commando type person.  Could be attacked by an entire national army if they threw it at him but still end up winning when basically anyone else in the roster (Maybe Including HHH) would have been pinned or KO'd after the DDT on the concrete.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> [
> 
> No they will just put it on him and forget about it....just like how the Miz is holding it...



Not necessarily.

I think they forgot about the US championship because Vince is so eager to push him to main event status instead of bothering with a title defense. 

Expect Big Show to become number one contender for Kane's title after a big win.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2010)

Kagekatsu said:


> Cena wins again, what a surprise.
> 
> Way to waste another promising angle, WWE.



Meh, I think they squeezed all the juice out of Nexus. Time to see whether these guys can sink or swim by themselves.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 15, 2010)

Cena's going to mutilate the odds at Mania when he makes Taker tap. 

Haven't cared for NXT since Bryan left, so if they're done I won't care. Him and Tyler Black give me enough reason to keep tabs on the shows now though.

Fucking hell... looks like I'm not getting my Danielson/Mox and Danielson/YAMATO. Bitch.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 15, 2010)

Well, I'd prefer if they had won instead of pushing yet another example of Cena's invincibility. 

At least Bryan is back, but now we have to look forward to Kane vs Taker part 232.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 15, 2010)

I marked huge when Danielson came back he did the crossface too and made 2 people tap out.
I'm not a fan of Nexus losing like that though..........I mean they were up up and your supposed to make a new heel faction win big at a PPV.

Undertaker is back very predictable but Kane surprised me big time.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 15, 2010)

Kagekatsu said:


> Well, I'd prefer if they had won instead of pushing yet another example of Cena's invincibility.
> 
> At least Bryan is back, but now we have to look forward to Kane vs Taker part 232.



As many times as he's come back being "dead"


----------



## Vox (Aug 15, 2010)

A pretty good Summerslam overall. Heath Slater totally jumped up my list of favorite prospects from the Nexus, which is totally gonna fall apart after this.

But it suffered from a lack of Swagger.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 15, 2010)

Bryan Danielson is a trending topic on twitter so he must be the talk of the night now. I'm looking forward to his feud with the Miz.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 15, 2010)

I would have settled for a heel turn.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 15, 2010)

*big fucking sigh*

Okay, so where do the members of Nexus go from here? Because lets be honest...the majority of them probably aren't gonna survive. Some will probably be sent back to FCW. Besides Barrett, I personally dont see anything special in the rest of them.


----------



## Vox (Aug 15, 2010)

Daniels will take the US title from Miz at Night of Champions. It'll free Miz up to cash in MITB.

EDIT: And if Slater, Gabriel and Sheffield dont get a run in the mid-card, I'd be surprised. Despite how awesome Tarver is, he just got buried.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> *big fucking sigh*
> 
> Okay, so where do the members of Nexus go from here? Because lets be honest...the majority of them probably aren't gonna survive. Some will probably be sent back to FCW. Besides Barrett, I personally dont see anything special in the rest of them.



Slater and Gabriel should form a tag team.

Otunga...er..Smackdown.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 15, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> *big fucking sigh*
> 
> Okay, so where do the members of Nexus go from here? Because lets be honest...the majority of them probably aren't gonna survive. Some will probably be sent back to FCW. Besides Barrett, I personally dont see anything special in the rest of them.



Personally If they don't keep the storyline going then I see Darren Young becoming a very successful jobber and then we have Heath Slater who got some spotlight in this match. I'm surprised Tarver who is a beast lost so early. Sheffield is one of those big guys the WWE keeps around regardless. Otunga is horrible in the ring but he has a famous wife which gives the WWE some spotlight. Justin Gabriel is gonna be an outlier for me and finally Wade Barrett will be one of the young guys that wins the title like the Miz.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 15, 2010)

so, i wonder who in wwe is getting fired for spoiling Daniel's return listing his name under the Raw superstars? 



SasuOna said:


> Bryan Danielson is a trending topic on twitter so he must be the talk of the night now. I'm looking forward to his feud with the Miz.



hopefully the writers get that damn usa title off him too


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 15, 2010)

I hope Joey Styles isn't trying to become part of Evo...


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 15, 2010)

Grandia said:


> so, i wonder who in wwe is getting fired for spoiling Daniel's return listing his name under the Raw superstars?



When did this happen?
*EDIT*
Damn I was one of the biggest theorists about his firing being some kind work. I'm glad I didn't see the spoiler.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 15, 2010)

Before the match on the website.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 15, 2010)

Bryan returns and all people can bitch about is Supa Cena


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2010)

DANIEL BRYAN *clap clap clapclapclap* DANIEL BRYAN *clap clap clapclapclap*

OMG, just came back. Had box seats. When Kane showed the world that he's leveled up to Super Saiyan 4 on Undertaker, I think I jizzed in my pants.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2010)

The person who posted the article early is so going to get fired.


----------



## Darc (Aug 16, 2010)

Taker came back? Why are people saying Kane is going to take his spot, WHAT HAPPENED!?

Also, did Orton beat Sheamus?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 16, 2010)

He must have been VERY excited.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2010)

Darc said:


> Taker came back? Why are people saying Kane is going to take his spot, WHAT HAPPENED!?
> 
> Also, did Orton beat Sheamus?



Taker came back, tried to chokeslam Kane...AND KANE OVERPOWERED HIM AND TOMBSTONED HIS ASS IN THE MIDDLE OF THE RING.

It's like Kane was Naruto and Taker was Sasuke and Taker thought he could still win, but FUCK YOU BITCH I GOT KYUUBI CHAKRA MASTERED NOW.

OMG OMG I'M MARKING OUT AGAIN OMG OMG


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 16, 2010)

Taker will still beat Kane at the next PPV for the title though


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Taker will still beat Kane at the next PPV for the title though



Let me have my moment.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 16, 2010)

>Undertaker getting shited on a SummerSlam return
>he quits and goes to TNA


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 16, 2010)

Quick and dirty PPV thoughts:

Kinda disappointed that Kofi/Dolph got interrupted because I think they have at least one more damn good match in 'em. Oh well, maybe on SD.

Melina and Alicia have no chemistry at all. Hopefully this feud is over with and we can get onto Melina getting injured and having the forfeit the belt again. 

Miz snatching Edge's half-eaten Slim-Jim was funny and nasty at the same time. His promo later on was .

Orton/Sheamus was decent, but hurt by the fact that they''re kinda booked into a corner with Orton, who's over as hell, and Sheamus, who they seem to want to keep the belt on.

Rey dragged a damn good match out of Kane and the booking after the match was pretty much perfect. Now they just need to wrap this shit up at Survivor Series and kill off Kane for good.

Main event was about as great a match as you could expect out of a bunch of rookies against a bunch of vets. Sheffield("I can FIX THIS!" was made of WIN, especially when he did fix it by killing Morrison and Truth)and Slater were very impressive and probably solidified their places in the company once Nexus is over with. Loved Barrett being the guy who tried to mastermind everything and keep the group together when things started falling apart. Cole heeling on Bryan throughout the match was funny. Ending seemed very rushed since they went from the concrete DDT to the missed 450 to the STF so damn fast. Don't think Nexus is dead after just one loss since they'd been running roughshod over RAW/Cena for almost 3 months now.

Really fun show, IMHO. Probably right behind Fatal 4-Way as my favorite PPV of the year.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Rey dragged a damn good match out of Kane and the booking after the match was pretty much perfect. Now they just need to wrap this shit up at Survivor Series and kill off Kane for good.



Kane is innocent and he was able to tombstone Undertaker because he has the power of justice on his side. 

Was it just me, or was Jericho wrestling as a face for the first time in years pretty damn awesome? He hit the lionsault for crying outloud! :amazed


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 16, 2010)

He does the Lionsault pretty often.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> He does the Lionsault pretty often.



But when was the last time he actually landed the move cleanly onto his opponent instead of hitting knees or having someone roll out of the way?

I'll tell you when.

TONIGHT!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 16, 2010)

Loved his smile when he put his fist up after the crowd started chanting "Y2J!".

I have to say that I feel... dirty for enjoying the hell out of Michelle McCool since LayCool started. It's like someone gave her a charisma transplant out of the blue.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2010)

I think Michelle McCool getting a personality transplant has 99% to do with Layla.

And TBH...Melina was being a total bitch when all Laycool wanted to do was take a picture and post it on twitter.

Who's the real bad guy here?


----------



## Grandia (Aug 16, 2010)

dont forget guyz Alberto De Rio debuts this week on Smackdown


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 16, 2010)

Well Melina is known to be the Queen Bitch backstage.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 16, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I think Michelle McCool getting a personality transplant has 99% to do with Layla.
> 
> And TBH...Melina was being a total bitch when all Laycool wanted to do was take a picture and post it on twitter.
> 
> Who's the real bad guy here?


Easily Manfac... errrr, Melina!


----------



## Grandia (Aug 16, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Well Melina is known to be the Queen Bitch backstage.



and make morrison look like a pussy 

anyways expect another set of Raw spoilers this week since there will be another taping on monday


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 16, 2010)

Regardless of Melina's personality or face I would still love to tap dat ass from behind till it stank.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 16, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Regardless of Melina's personality or face I would still love to tap dat ass from behind till it stank.



Its sad that John Morrison would have no problem with this.


----------



## Vox (Aug 16, 2010)

First match in forever and it looked as if Melina legitly tweaked her knee. Sounds familiar, right Mr Kennedy Anderson?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 16, 2010)

Good god. What the fuck was up with Fox going for a freaking ARM BAR after Melina hurt her knee?

And yeah, what more really needs to be said about Bryan Danielson. It was great. 

Aside from Mysterio-Kane and Orton-Sheamus, everything else was just 'there' IMO. Pretty darn spectacular show, really.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2010)

lol...that's exactly what everyone else said about Alicia Fox. 

Alicia Fox...master of pro wrestling psychology.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 16, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Its sad that John Morrison would have no problem with this.



shit id run some trains through her too, who wants to join?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 16, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> lol...that's exactly what everyone else said about Alicia Fox.
> 
> Alicia Fox...master of pro wrestling psychology.



And yet, theirs just something so love able about her.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> And yet, theirs just something so love able about her.



It's....


----------



## Watchman (Aug 16, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> *big fucking sigh*
> 
> Okay, so where do the members of Nexus go from here? Because lets be honest...the majority of them probably aren't gonna survive. Some will probably be sent back to FCW. Besides Barrett, I personally dont see anything special in the rest of them.



Gabriel, Slater, Sheffield, Tarver.

The first three fit perfectly into the match, and seemed believable opponents for Team WWE - Sheffield was a monster heel almost on par with Umaga, considering what it took to take him out, and how ridiculously quickly he took out both Morrison and R-Truth.

Tarver is by far the best mic worker in the Nexus, is a competent enough wrestler, and has THE LOOK.

When the NXT Invasion was beginning, everyone collectively knew that shit got real when they saw Tarver with his bandana and his psycho-eyes standing at the guard-rail.

Speaking of Summerslam... It was alright. Not great, but good for what it was. I marked out like a little boy when Kane overpowered Undertaker, and again when Bryan returned, but nothing really wowed me matchwise in this PPV.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 16, 2010)

wow...wow miz turning face?  No time soon.  That was straight heel.  Like, wow.


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 16, 2010)

Over all, pretty happy with the show. Dolph and Kofi was good, they can still put on another great match, i choose to ignore the diva garbage that happened after that.
S.E.S. versus Big Show, never liked this match from the start, but it went ok. Punk left the ring, kept him from looking to weak being beat in a 3 on 1 match...
Orton and Sheamus, felt a bit slow, and crowd seemed dead until the end. Still it really wasnt a bad match, these 2 both just seem to keep a very slow pace, which obviously leads to a very slow paced match.
Was hoping to see miz cash in, but what ever, makes no real difference in the long run.
Kane and rey was all right, nothing amazing, wasn't really interested in the match, they did manage a really fun finish to what seemed to be a bit long of a match, tho i cant say i care for the direction of kane and taker..
Nexus vs WWE, couldnt really have asked for more, ignoring super cena coming literally from no where to get the win, the rest of the match was good. Seeing R-Truth get beat in a few seconds was awesome. Everyone else got a chance to look good. Jericho as a face was incredible, for just a few moments, may be the last time we ever see him as a "face" again.
I also got to say, I was incredibly pleased with the use of Bret, he got a nice little chant, and a great pop when tagged in, some great looking punches, simple slams, and it all looked good, best he's looked since coming back, then the chair to get him DQ'd. It was a great way to easily protect him in the match.
Brian coming back was great, and then his work in the match was incredible, returning and being throw right back to a feud with miz, which still looks awesome. Cant wait to see where all of this goes.

Over all, a good, solid PPV, nothing to amazing match wise, but all was good.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 16, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Orton/Sheamus was decent, but hurt by the fact that they''re kinda booked into a corner with Orton, who's over as hell, and Sheamus, who they seem to want to keep the belt on.


Someone said Orton's got a 15 year contract.  He's patient enough to go to the back of the line and build up his popularity even more?  If they actually stick to this, I will have to retract my hate for Orton.  Sheamus is a good heel champ.  I am sad Miz didn't scome out, but I guess he just had to talk tonite.  

Chuckled at Danielson, kinda meh on Kofi/Zigg.  They're using it to leave no resolution to keep this fight going.  Missed out on the ending of Ray/Kane.  Argh!  Raw's gonna be hot.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Aug 16, 2010)

Grandia said:


> and make morrison look like a pussy
> 
> anyways expect another set of Raw spoilers this week since there will be another taping on monday



wait what? melina runs morrison and does whatever she wants in their relationship?

Well at least we know why he's janetty of his former tag team(aside from not having any personality) lack of aggression.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 16, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Someone said Orton's got a 15 year contract.  He's patient enough to go to the back of the line and build up his popularity even more?  If they actually stick to this, I will have to retract my hate for Orton.  Sheamus is a good heel champ.  I am sad Miz didn't scome out, but I guess he just had to talk tonite.
> 
> Chuckled at Danielson, kinda meh on Kofi/Zigg.  They're using it to leave no resolution to keep this fight going.  Missed out on the ending of Ray/Kane.  Argh!  Raw's gonna be hot.




*Spoiler*: _Ending of Rey vs. Kane_ 



Kane wins the match, tries to put Mysterio into the casket several times, but Mysterio keeps escaping. Kane eventually triple-chokeslams him, drags him over, and when he opens the casket, Undertaker's in it. Undertaker gets out, looks like he's going to attack Rey, then turns around to attack Kane. They both try to chokeslam each other, then Kane overpowers Undertaker and gives him a Tombstone Piledriver.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 16, 2010)

HAY GAIZ!!!

LOOKIT!!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOSFpzPlO4Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Someone said Orton's got a 15 year contract.  .



Yeah, but I can't imagine hiim being around that long.

Already, he has for the most part accomplished everything.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 16, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Yeah, but I can't imagine hiim being around that long.
> 
> Already, he has for the most part accomplished everything.


Compare his legacy to HHH.  And his apparent ego.  We are SO going to hate him for years on end.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2010)

Randy Orton is a lot more cooler than HHH, though. 

...almost as cool as Kane.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 16, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Yeah, but I can't imagine hiim being around that long.
> 
> Already, he has for the most part accomplished everything.



Well, he did say that the reason he's all "ANOTHER HEADLOCK RANDY?" is because he wants a long career instead of one shortened by injuries from taking on stunts & spots like Edge. 15 years is still hella long, but I wouldn't be surprised if he was still here 10 years from now.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 16, 2010)

Working safe won't help Randy so long as doors and the mat injure him.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 16, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Working safe won't help Randy so long as doors and the mat injure him.



That's true.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2010)

KANE,Y2J,BRYAN  my TV exploded with awesomeness

bad matches but great "wtf?" moments.. 

i dunno about you guys but sheffield looked very believable 

also nexus are still in the angle, there's that leader we don't know about..


my guess raw will end with knowing who the unknown GM is..

and i agree that cena heel turn should be done at wrestlemania..

again happy for danielson,jericho, and kane..


*In an interview with MMA Hour Live, Paul Heyman talked a bit about working with TNA, saying the following:

"They're not ready for me. They're not there yet. I kind of have self-justified my own interest in TNA as a network of stock and ownership. I left pro wrestling in December 2006 and I haven't done one shoot DVD, one convention appearance, one cameo. I haven't done anything on wrestling."

Heyman confirmed that TNA has reached out to him many times in the last year but he didn't take it seriously until Dixie Carter contacted him and offered him potential ownership points and stock, as well as potential side projects with Spike TV. He concluded though that they weren't ready for his ideas, particularly using things from MMA to influence wrestling. He also said that TNA is not looking long term and only wants short term solutions and that they don't have their own vision for what they want to be.

Heyman added that he would get rid of everyone over 40 in TNA if he was in charge, saying their place is to be used for promotional events, autograph signings, and video games, but not as the core, noting that TNA's focus seems to be on former ECW guys in their 40s, Hulk Hogan, and Ric Flair.

"If you were over 40, I'd chop your f***ing head off. I want a guy who is entering the prime of his career and shape him and mold him."

"Imagine if all they did the entire show was promote the Beer Money vs. Motor City Machineguns match and had Ric Flair, Hulk Hogan and the ECW guys saying they needed to see that match and said these guys are the future now. Then, if you put that match in the main event - as opposed to the middle of the card with no follow-up - and produce and present them as the main event. Then, if 'you buy this product, this is the progressive type of presentation we are going to present to you.' Instead, you have Hulk Hogan in his 50s thanking ECW guys in their 40s before the ECW guys are beat up by a group led by Ric Flair in his 60s."*


listen to him dixie, its fine with flair since he's pushing the young talent.. but hogan needs to go


----------



## Watchman (Aug 16, 2010)

Sheffield has looked like a complete beast since Nexus started up. In NXT, I hated him, he was my least favourite aside from David Otunga, but he looks like a goddamned monster now, and the amount it took to actually take him out of the match further put him over.

Hell, everyone in Nexus looks damned impressive now aside from Otunga and Darren Young.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2010)

Khris said:


> *In an interview with MMA Hour Live, Paul Heyman talked a bit about working with TNA, saying the following:
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Dixie just doesn't have the balls, not necessarily the smarts, to share his vision. She should know damn well based off of statistics that those guys can't pull anymore, but the thought of letting go of Sting, Nash, Hogan, and reducing Jarrett's role in the company is too much for her.

Once this ECW storyline fizzles out, watch her run to Paul Heyman again. 

He will be there eventually, but I suppose at least not for the next three months. According to Eric Bischoff, this ECW invasion stuff was supposed to be four months worth of television (1 gone so far with HardCORE Justice).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Dixie just doesn't have the balls, not necessarily the smarts, to share his vision. She should know damn well based off of statistics that those guys can't pull anymore, but the thought of letting go of Sting, Nash, Hogan, and reducing Jarrett's role in the company is too much for her.
> 
> Once this ECW storyline fizzles out, watch her run to Paul Heyman again.
> 
> He will be there eventually, but I suppose at least not for the next three months. According to Eric Bischoff, this ECW invasion stuff was supposed to be four months worth of television (1 gone so far with HardCORE Justice).



so its not gonna end before BFG? too bad, BFG is supposed to be the prestigious show of the company, dragged shock value shouldn't be included..


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 16, 2010)

Heyman knows Dixie will never agree to that. It's genius. He doesn't really turn down TNA, so they're in the wrong for not accepting his terms.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Heyman knows Dixie will never agree to that. It's genius. He doesn't really turn down TNA, so they're in the wrong for not accepting his terms.



he is a genius dude 

but if one thing i get from this interview, is that he doesn't plan on depending on hardcore wrestling anymore.. 

more like what cornette said, it should be wrestlers concerned about winning,losing, and championships.. much like the MMA concept..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2010)

I think the key to TNA becoming successful is getting Kane. 

But this is the key for any wrestling promotion that exists.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I think the key to TNA becoming successful is getting Kane.
> 
> But this is the key for any wrestling promotion that exists.



you know kane will be squashed to oblivion at night of champions right?

now what TNA needs is skip sheffield


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2010)

Khris said:


> you know kane will be squashed to oblivion at night of champions right?



lololololol

You're such a mark.


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 16, 2010)

Baloney, fudge, and mustard!

Cena is awful!


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2010)

Those new tag titles are sexy


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 16, 2010)

Khris said:


> you know kane will be squashed to oblivion at night of champions right?



shut up


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 16, 2010)

Wait, what?

Cena no-sold a DDT on bricks and cement?


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2010)

Shaemus got fucked up

Cant wait til it gets on YT im replaying it over and over again


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2010)

Aahaha Randy took it to Sheamus. Loved the chair shots.

But Michael Cole sounds so...<_<.


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2010)

Bitchlike?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 16, 2010)

I liked how Lawler told Cole he didn't want to hear it.


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Nemesis (Aug 16, 2010)

lol at raw predictability

Everyone in nexus wins except the one who faced Cena.

really just really >>


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 16, 2010)

My thoughts exactly. Same predictability.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2010)

The one guy that stepped up to challenge Cena one-on-one and fought him evenly for the most part is the one that's considered the weak link, even though Gabriel basically got squashed, weak ginger Wendy, and fat useless piece of shit Otunga are still around. 

 @Wade Barrett's talent evaluation skills.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2010)

Raw tonight.



Same old same old. No shock factor in Young getting cut.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 17, 2010)

Badass!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 17, 2010)

It's beautiful


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 17, 2010)

Perverted King said:


> Badass!



How much oil did Kane have to use to make his forehead light up like a diamond?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 17, 2010)

Perverted King said:


> Badass!



The most epic thing I've seen in ages....


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 17, 2010)

And the main event for NOC is


*Spoiler*: __ 



A 6 Pack Challenge involving Orton, Cena, Barrett, Sheamus, Jericho and Edge


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2010)

Badass poster.

I think Night of Champions is going to be an epic PPV.


----------



## Vox (Aug 17, 2010)

Apparently there is another SvR 2011 cover.



Truth be told, I think I like this one better.


----------



## Angel Alexiel (Aug 17, 2010)

Can I have your attention please.

I just received another e-mail from the general manager.

and I quote..... "Michael Cole is a poor man's JR and needs to be collecting unemployment instead of subjugating us to his annoying and grating voice each week. Yes, The Miz is awesome but no we don't need you to be swinging from his nuts every 5 seconds. Learn a new word other then vintage and stop blowing calls left and right ya scrub!"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 17, 2010)

pek


----------



## Legend (Aug 17, 2010)

Whats a six pack challenge again?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lookin forward to seein the Spot where Morrison gets RKOd next week. Hopefully its an good one.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 17, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Dixie just doesn't have the balls, not necessarily the smarts, to share his vision. She should know damn well based off of statistics that those guys can't pull anymore, but the thought of letting go of Sting, Nash, Hogan, and *reducing Jarrett's role in the company* is too much for her.
> 
> Once this ECW storyline fizzles out, watch her run to Paul Heyman again.
> 
> He will be there eventually, but I suppose at least not for the next three months. According to Eric Bischoff, this ECW invasion stuff was supposed to be four months worth of television (1 gone so far with HardCORE Justice).



Why is this needed? When he wants to be, Jarrett's miles better than pretty much everyone on the TNA roster.


----------



## Angel Alexiel (Aug 17, 2010)

Legend said:


> Whats a six pack challenge again?



I believe it'll be like the scramble match from 2 years ago. 2 wrestlers start, the other 4 enter at specific intervals and there's a set time limit. Whoever is the champion when the time limit expires is the world champion. There can be any number of title swaps till the end of the match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 17, 2010)

inorganicangelrosiel said:


> I believe it'll be like the scramble match from 2 years ago. 2 wrestlers start, the other 4 enter at specific intervals and there's a set time limit. Whoever is the champion when the time limit expires is the world champion. There can be any number of title swaps till the end of the match.



No, that's not it. That was a championship scramble match. A six-pack challenge starts with two wrestlers in the ring and the other 4 out on the ring ropes. If a wrestler gets out of the ring or is tagged in, he will be able to come in. Which ever wrestler pins or makes the other opponent submit first will be the winner. There's only one fall in a six-pack challenge.


----------



## Angel Alexiel (Aug 17, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> No, that's not it. That was a championship scramble match. A six-pack challenge starts with two wrestlers in the ring and the other 4 out on the ring ropes. If a wrestler gets out of the ring or is tagged in, he will be able to come in. Which ever wrestler pins or makes the other opponent submit first will be the winner. There's only one fall in a six-pack challenge.



ah, well in that case, I prefer the scramble match >.<

and on another note, Vince needs to stop jerking around and bring back War Games.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 17, 2010)

Pretty bad Raw. WWE is shitting all over Sheamus, who's SUPPOSED to be one of their top guys - he hasn't gotten the better of Orton _once_ in their rivalry, and is made to look like a fool continuously.

Nexus' contribution was... eh. Some parts were decent, but Darren Young deserved better. The guy marked down as the "weak link" goes one on one with the WWE's biggest superstar and holds his own, showing in the process he has better wrestling skills than most of Nexus, but he loses... so we beat him up and kick him out. Even though he just showed he can hang with Cena (and on a related note, FFS, Cena! He sold being hit with the steel steps as if he was dead... for 9 seconds, then he just immediately jumped up and got back in the ring as if nothing had happened - that's almost as bad as him jumping around the ring in celebration after he got DDT'd into concrete.)

Miz/Bryan storyline looks good, though, I'm looking forward to that. Hopefully Bryan beats  Miz for US title at Night of Champions, Miz cashes in MiTB to get WWE Title, and Bryan then feuds with Alex Riley for a bit.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 17, 2010)

Miz, Tarvar, and Shelley for newest faction.

Orton was kinda creepy and downright dumb in his segment.  His getting over level is just too much, now.  And his voices in his head mannerisms are subtle...if you're retarded.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 17, 2010)

Cena didn't no-sell anything...those idiots just gave him 30 seconds to recover. 

NO ONE GIVES JOHN CENA TIME TO RECOVER

Morons deserved what they got.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Why is this needed? When he wants to be, Jarrett's miles better than pretty much everyone on the TNA roster.



He's older than 40. Heyman said he doesn't want anyone older than that on television.

Would be interesting to see what Heyman would do with Kurt .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 17, 2010)

Heyman should probably mean 50(Guys like Nash, Hogan). Kurt's in his 40s and he's still pretty great.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 17, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cena didn't no-sell anything...those idiots just gave him 30 seconds to recover.
> 
> NO ONE GIVES JOHN CENA TIME TO RECOVER
> 
> Morons deserved what they got.



30 seconds to recover from a concrete ddt? 

danielson looked dead after a skull curshing finale on a briefcase
sheamus got knocked out from multiple chairshots(to the back)..

both which should be logically less damaging than a concrete ddt..
i think you also missed cena's 9 second super recovery last night.. he makes orochimaru's oral rebirth look like shit


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 17, 2010)

I believe in one of his interviews/blogs he told Dixie she can have one fossil. Kurt barley misses the cut, so keep him. Bottomline is that he would focus on the "young" guys. Basically just give us a smark wetdream like he did for SD!.

But of course wrestling fans only care about guys "they know"...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 17, 2010)

Khris said:


> 30 seconds to recover from a concrete ddt?
> 
> danielson looked dead after a skull curshing finale on a briefcase
> sheamus got knocked out from multiple chairshots(to the back)..
> ...



He took a concrete DDT...then he laid around for 2 or 3 minutes while Barrett and Gabriel screwed around setting up the 450. Then Gabriel stared into space like a moron for another minute while on the top rope and Cena rolls out of the way and pins him. Barrett proceeds to run at Cena like a moron, gets tripped up and put into a STF. Whatever. It's not like he popped right back up and put both of them on his back and did a double Attitude Adjustment. 

This is the man that recovered from getting run over by a car and getting blown up by a 5000 WATT light in a week. Concrete DDTs should be as effective as vertical suplexes to him. 

HBK took a damn *tombstone* on the floor at WM and still wrestled another 20 minutes. I don't see anyone complaining about that.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 17, 2010)

So did anyone catch the roast of David Hasselhoff? There was one epic moment, George Hamilton calling Hogan a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!


----------



## Watchman (Aug 17, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He took a concrete DDT...then he laid around for 2 or 3 minutes while Barrett and Gabriel screwed around setting up the 450. Then Gabriel stared into space like a moron for another minute while on the top rope and Cena rolls out of the way and pins him. Barrett proceeds to run at Cena like a moron, gets tripped up and put into a STF. Whatever. It's not like he popped right back up and put both of them on his back and did a double Attitude Adjustment.



My issue is with him after winning the match jumping around the ring like absolutely nothing had happened to him. Even Stone Cold would have sold it by just putting his arm up, whilst keeping his other hand on his neck to show that *he just took a DDT to the concrete*



> This is the man that recovered from getting run over by a car and getting blown up by a 5000 WATT light in a week.



Which are also retarded.



> HBK took a damn *tombstone* on the floor at WM and still wrestled another 20 minutes.



No he didn't. He could barely stand after that, had to be helped up by Undertaker, and had about enough energy left to slap him one last time before he got JUMPING TOMBSTONE'd.


----------



## Legend (Aug 17, 2010)

inorganicangelrosiel said:


> ah, well in that case, I prefer the scramble match >.<
> 
> and on another note, Vince needs to stop jerking around and bring back War Games.


I agree on both points.

I WANT WAR GAMEZ


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 17, 2010)

Cena only sells merchandise.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 17, 2010)

Watchman said:


> No he didn't. He could barely stand after that, had to be helped up by Undertaker, and had about enough energy left to slap him one last time before he got JUMPING TOMBSTONE'd.



Completely totally wrong. You're remembering the match incorrectly. 

That was a regular tombstone inside the ring that he took right before the jumping tombstone. I was referring to the tombstone he took on the outside of the ring. He then proceeded to wrestle another 20 minutes after he took that one. Did a MOONSAULT THROUGH A TABLE. Hit SCM. THEN he took the two tombstones to finally lose.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2010)

So Joey Styles just said he watched the Whole F'ing Show and seen Wood Chipper Victims in better shape than RVD. He then went on to say, "Who books that crap?"

I will admit, while the show was good, he is right about that segment. TNA tried too hard.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 17, 2010)

Well, if you're going to write out RVD for a while, you might as well do it right. If HHH falling 50 feet and getting crushed can't even keep him off the next night's RAW, you need to murder someone to have them sell an injury. 

Also...RVD always complained the way WWE wrote him out was "weak"...so I'm sure he wanted overkill this time.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 17, 2010)

What will it take to write Cena out I wonder? Maybe hit him with two cars?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2010)

What will it take to defeat Cena? 

Kryptonite .

@Ghost: Yeah, and there was Shane jumping like 40 feet.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 17, 2010)

I know! Cena will get hit by a tanker truck and still get up! So Triple H gets the tank again and runs him over! Just like in GTA!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 17, 2010)

Kane could put Cena into a vegatative state.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 17, 2010)

But we know why Kane put Taker in a vegetative state in the first place Gashir.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 17, 2010)

Are they going to tag in this 6 Pack Challenge? Last year they had one at NOC and there was no tags.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 17, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He took a concrete DDT...then he laid around for 2 or 3 minutes while Barrett and Gabriel screwed around setting up the 450. Then Gabriel stared into space like a moron for another minute while on the top rope and Cena rolls out of the way and pins him. Barrett proceeds to run at Cena like a moron, gets tripped up and put into a STF. Whatever. It's not like he popped right back up and put both of them on his back and did a double Attitude Adjustment.


don't try and make this believable.. i also want to add that he had no ounce of momentum through the whole match.. it was a bad ending dude..



> This is the man that recovered from getting run over by a car and getting blown up by a 5000 WATT light in a week. Concrete DDTs should be as effective as vertical suplexes to him.


consistency is bad here though..



> HBK took a damn *tombstone* on the floor at WM and still wrestled another 20 minutes. I don't see anyone complaining about that.



i forgot about that.. i didn't pay attention to that cuz shawn isn't known for his hulk like durability and respawn.. 



Jareth Dallis said:


> What will it take to write Cena out I wonder? Maybe hit him with two cars?



cena eats janice for breakfast  



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kane could put Cena into a vegatative state.



i will run around naked and write "mark" on my chest if that happens


*-- WWE did not acknowledge the passing of Lance Cade last night. It is an unspoken rule that the company will not mention a passing if it is believed that it was drug related. The only mentions they will make will be on the WWE.com website.*

also:-



why do i feel like i am 10?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 17, 2010)

Those new tag titles look like shit

Look like some cheap toy kids in China made


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 17, 2010)

Khris said:


> i forgot about that.. i didn't pay attention to that cuz shawn isn't known for his hulk like durability and respawn..


Didn't watch SummerSlam 2002, did ya?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 17, 2010)

I like the new tag titles. I mean they have two centurion helmets on them! A nice update.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 17, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Didn't watch SummerSlam 2002, did ya?



you mean HBK/Hogan? lol.. that was shawn being a little shit nugget.. creative didn't write him like that in the match.. creative just always makes cena super human somehow..

bad example though 

EDIT:

oh shit you meant trips and HBK.. sorry... but the "hammering" took place after the match didn't it? plus they had to make shawn super strong to remove any doubts of ring rust or that "he lost it" at the time, since he just came back from a 5 year hiatus..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 17, 2010)

I think the worst HBK/HHH example is their 700 hour long hell in a cell match where they both survived nuclear bombs and then got to jack each other off on a job well done in making each other look awesome.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 17, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I think the worst HBK/HHH example is their 700 hour long hell in a cell match where they both survived nuclear bombs and then got to jack each other off on a job well done in making each other look awesome.



lol.. so true.. but i dunno, i always felt cena was worse in comparison to everyone.. probably cuz he's current or something.. 

its just that when i look back, austin selled shovel attacks and stuff.. he even selled a chair shot from mcmahon


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 17, 2010)

Khris said:


> you mean HBK/Hogan? lol.. that was shawn being a little shit nugget.. creative didn't write him like that in the match.. creative just always makes cena super human somehow..
> 
> bad example though
> 
> ...


Wasn't talking about the sledgehammer shots. I'm talking about the match itself.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 17, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Wasn't talking about the sledgehammer shots. I'm talking about the match itself.



well.. my memory is a bit shady.. well, gotta think of the time as well.. right now, briefcase shots could knock you down for 5 minutes and make you lose your championship..

back then, you need to be caught on fire to lose


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 17, 2010)

I remember back then, Jericho jobbed to X-Pac when Road Dogg did a fistdrop to the back of his head. It was so WTF. lol

Of course, everyone on the internet complained.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 17, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I remember back then, Jericho jobbed to X-Pac when Road Dogg did a fistdrop to the back of his head. It was so WTF. lol
> 
> Of course, everyone on the internet complained.



thats why we have the internet


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 17, 2010)

Wrestling fans complain on the internet? 

Seriously though...I remember reading a story about HHH getting on the internet for the first time and being completely shocked that so many people hated him. The thought that HHH is just browsing, looking up porn, laughing at 4chan crap and then he reads a wrestling messageboard and is horrified amuses me.


----------



## Legend (Aug 17, 2010)

Khris said:


> back then, you need to be caught on fire to lose


like jim ross?[YOUTUBE]Q9TCCTdT2Bc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 17, 2010)

tag titles look like wwe got tired of giving a lot of gold on belts.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 17, 2010)

Percy Watson eliminated.....I hate you WWE. Riley or Micheal better be the next one eliminated.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 17, 2010)

Kaval saying Total Nonstop Action on WWE tv?

wonder what vince thinks


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 17, 2010)

Michael can stay. He's a pretty good wrestler. Riley really gotta tone down the Jock routine. What are they gonna do next have him and Miz start tormenting Nerds?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 17, 2010)

We already have the Miz. We do not need Riley.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 17, 2010)

Heh, Riley strikes me as more of a Jack Swagger type of asshole, what with the jacket. Anyway, He's fine with me. Mike or Husky are the ones I personally don't care much for.

On another note, hey look at that, Kaval was finally allowed to actually hit his finisher


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 17, 2010)

That's Riley's problem. He is just a carbon copy of The Miz with a Jock Asshole template.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah, I guess you've got a point. Thinking about it, we already have 3 or 4 jock douchebags. Add one more if we count Ryder... he matters, right?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 17, 2010)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, I guess you've got a point. Thinking about it, we already have 3 or 4 jock douchebags.* Add one more if we count Ryder... he matters, right?*



 Ryder is a....*shrugs*


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 17, 2010)

Ryder is doing his best impersonation of the cast of Jersey Shore.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 17, 2010)

UGH! NOT HUSKY HARRIS! I liked that big tank with Ferrari engine


----------



## Shirker (Aug 17, 2010)

Cody's freak out was pretty cool. Made the elimination that much more awesome.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 17, 2010)

He was lucky to make it that long.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 17, 2010)

Shirker said:


> Cody's freak out was pretty cool. Made the elimination that much more awesome.



 Cody has gotten better on the Mic. I am liking him more then Dibiasi at the moment.



Jareth Dallis said:


> He was lucky to make it that long.



 That was not luck. That was skills....Husky skills.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 17, 2010)

Well he has skill. But we know its gonna be Kaval who wins.

Onto Michael Cole's minor league anti-internet rant. Let's put your hero the Miz in the ring with Yamato and Shingo and see if he can deliver. Just sayin.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 17, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Well he has skill. But we know its gonna be Kaval who wins.
> 
> Onto Michael Cole's minor league anti-internet rant. Let's put your hero the Miz in the ring with Yamato and Shingo and see if he can deliver. Just sayin.



 Dont get me started on Micheal Cole. That dude sucks at being a heel commentator. He is a one trick poney and he is not even good at it. He comes off as being whiny and looks to nerdy himself to be saying these things.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 17, 2010)

I dont understand why ya'll hating on Cole for. I think he does a pretty good job at being the Anti-Smark/Indy commentator. It's his gimmick, at this point.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 17, 2010)

Cole's anti-smark rants were novel at first, but now it's turned tiresome, boring and actually take away from my ability to be able to enjoy a match. It's like...dude, stfu...I'm trying to watch wrestling here.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 17, 2010)

Exactly. Sure Kaval and Danielson are Indy Stars. Yes they got recognition on the net. But they are also better in ring performers than the nobodies the E signs and trains for wrestling. Danielson is probably the best technical wrestler in the world and Kaval is the new Rey Mysterio with his style. Cole better stfu before Kaval knife edge chops his head off.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 17, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I dont understand why ya'll hating on Cole for. I think he does a pretty good job at being the Anti-Smark/Indy commentator. It's his gimmick, at this point.





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cole's anti-smark rants were novel at first, but now it's turned tiresome, boring and actually take away from my ability to be able to enjoy a match. It's like...dude, stfu...I'm trying to watch wrestling here.



 I could not put it better then what ghost just did. I am trying to watch a match. Not hear you fap over Miz/Riley and rant for the 100th time about the internet with absolutely nothing new to add.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 18, 2010)

I sometimes shout at my TV "Cole take Miz's nuts out of your mouth for five minutes and call the current match."


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 18, 2010)

Am I the only one who thought Cole looked like he did a boom boom in his pants when he made his impactless face?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 18, 2010)

i just push the mute button whenever Cole is on the screen


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 18, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Wrestling fans complain on the internet?
> 
> Seriously though...I remember reading a story about HHH getting on the internet for the first time and being completely shocked that so many people hated him. The thought that HHH is just browsing, looking up porn, laughing at 4chan crap and then he reads a wrestling messageboard and is horrified amuses me.



holy shit, i just jizzed.. 
i wonder if flair ever visited wrestling messageboards 

*reads that he is a wrestling god*
Flair: whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  



Legend said:


> like jim ross?[YOUTUBE]Q9TCCTdT2Bc[/YOUTUBE]



good god, that was embarrassing.. thats when i used to hide the fact that i watched wrestling..  



VastoLorDae said:


> Percy Watson eliminated.....I hate you WWE. Riley or Micheal better be the next one eliminated.



really? ahh man.. i hope he comes back though.. him and kaval stood out the most.. 



Grandia said:


> Kaval saying Total Nonstop Action on WWE tv?
> 
> wonder what vince thinks



*downloads NXT*  



VastoLorDae said:


> Dont get me started on Micheal Cole. That dude sucks at being a heel commentator. He is a one trick poney and he is not even good at it. He comes off as being whiny and looks to nerdy himself to be saying these things.



vickie was/is a one trick poney as well.. she got major heat.. cole is the same.. everyone wants to rape him with a chainsaw.. so he must be doing it right..

*Linda McMahon has spoken out about the death of Lance Cade, saying that the WWE should not be blamed for it. The Connecticut Post reports that Linda said the WWE should no more be held accountable for the deaths of performers "than a studio could have prevented Heath Ledger's death."

"Who knows what causes people to have addictions and do what they do," McMahon added. She also went on to say that the press only want to talk about WWE, while people she meets want to discuss job creation and the economy.

Marla Romash, an advisor for Linda's Democrat opponent Richard Blumenthal, spoke about how Linda's WWE history should affect the Senate race. "Linda McMahon holds out her record in business as her main qualification for office so it's really important then for people in Connecticut to look at how she treated her workers and wrestlers and ask if she's really going to be there and stand up for them," Romash said.*

did this old pussy mention The Joker?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 18, 2010)

Am i the only person here besides Rated R Superstar who actually loves heel Cole to fucking death? 

"Welcome to the big leagues boy!".

CLASSIC!


----------



## Angel Alexiel (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2010)

Old ROH was awesome. Definitely check out the stuff from when CM Punk, Danielson, McGuinness, Joe and the other big names were still around. Nowadays, all the big names are gone and the new guys don't really do it for me. 

Ditto for Tyler Black. A lot of people like him, but just as many find him bland. He...kinda has no personality.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 18, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Am i the only person here besides Rated R Superstar who actually loves heel Cole to fucking death?
> 
> "Welcome to the big leagues boy!".
> 
> CLASSIC!



never liked cole to begin with.. but i have to admit, he's doing one hell of a job as a heel..


----------



## Angel Alexiel (Aug 18, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Old ROH was awesome. Definitely check out the stuff from when CM Punk, Danielson, McGuinness, Joe and the other big names were still around. Nowadays, all the big names are gone and the new guys don't really do it for me.
> 
> Ditto for Tyler Black. A lot of people like him, but just as many find him bland. He...kinda has no personality.



I've heard the Joe/Punk matchups were absolutely classic, along with the Danielson/Aries matches. My friend does have one of the Joe/Punk dvds.... maybe I'll have to borrow it. 

He's also a big fan of SHIMMER and after watching MsChif and Melissa, along with Sara del Ray and Allson Danger, I cannot watch a divas match and be satisfied with women's wrestling anymore. MsChif alone blows every diva away.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 18, 2010)

It's more Heel Cole has run its course. He's just a parrot at this point voicing Vince's opinion that the indies can't produce decent wrestlers.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 18, 2010)

This Weeks smackdown spoilers from some guy who attended the show, short details, *Rey fans dont read!*  Swagger facing a jobber on superstars


*Spoiler*: __ 





> WWE Smackdown TV taping report
> August 17, 2010
> Bakersfield, Calif.
> Report by Andy, PWTorch reader
> ...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 18, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Am i the only person here besides Rated R Superstar who actually loves heel Cole to fucking death?
> 
> "Welcome to the big leagues boy!".
> 
> CLASSIC!


Nah, Cole heeling on indy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is glorious!


----------



## Legend (Aug 18, 2010)

A 15 year plan


----------



## Grandia (Aug 18, 2010)

Legend said:


> A 15 year plan



Just as planned.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 18, 2010)

I'd have preferred it if McGillicutty was voted off instead of Husky, but well, I like _all_ of the 5 that entered NXT this week.

DASHING Cody Rhodes deserves a title run soon. Only problem is that Ziggler also deserves his Intercontinental Championship run.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 18, 2010)

smackdown looks hella better than raw.. especially intrigued by the opening segment and main event.. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




good thing to have him after rey, since he's super a fan favorite


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Can't wait to see Kane's promo

15 years made me lol


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 18, 2010)

Good week for WWE?  Madness, are they actually paying attention to TNA?

As for Christian and matt....jobbers gonna job.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2010)

When they showed Matt Hardy on a promotional video at Summerslam, he got one of the biggest pops of the night.

WTF 

Kane


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 18, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> When they showed Matt Hardy on a promotional video at Summerslam, he got one of the biggest pops of the night.


Wait, what?  No....what?


----------



## Watchman (Aug 18, 2010)

I have no clue how in the blue hell Matt Hardy's still so over.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 18, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Good week for WWE?  Madness, are they actually paying attention to TNA?
> 
> As for Christian and matt....jobbers gonna job.



who said that? name,address, everything.. 

smackdown looks good, well in comparison to RAW and summerslam atleast.. don't wanna download NXT just for kaval saying "Total Non-Stop Action", maybe i will search in youtube or something.. 

TNA has been good the last 3 or so weeks.. its just that van dam's slaughtering ruined it for a lot of people..

IMO, matches-wise summerslam trumps Hardcore Justice.. but Hardcore Justice wins cuz of the nostalgia and it was the real tribute show..  




Watchman said:


> I have no clue how in the blue hell Matt Hardy's still so over.



you just can't kill a REAL fan favorite.. remember how Kane always gets super pop whenever he appears? heel or face.. 

which is a pretty darn good reason to finally give them a decent push.. (talking about christian as well)


Future Plans Spoilers 

*Spoiler*: __ 




looks like chavo is teaming with del rio


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2010)

The fatter Matt gets, the more obtainable to ugly chicks he is...and thus his popularity soars.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 18, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The fatter Matt gets, the more obtainable to ugly chicks he is...and thus his popularity soars.



what's scary, is that he gets pop from grown men as well..

they should recycle the piggie james angle on matt.. cuz this will prove more true.. just sayin


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 18, 2010)

Khris said:


> which is a pretty darn good reason to finally give them a decent push.. (talking about christian as well)



Honestly I think most should just put Christian into the "Never Gonna Happen" Group. If Vince thinks you're ugly and you don't have another gimmick to offer (i.e. being tall) you're pretty much midcard/15 min. weekly match guy for life. Although I'm sure Chavo isn't complaining when he cashes his checks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 18, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Honestly I think most should just put Christian into the "Never Gonna Happen" Group. If Vince thinks you're ugly and you don't have another gimmick to offer (i.e. being tall) you're pretty much midcard/15 min. weekly match guy for life. Although I'm sure Chavo isn't complaining when he cashes his checks.



lol, whats sad is although fans complain about christian almost whenever they get to.. i myself still haven't heard a complain from captain charisma..


----------



## Raiden (Aug 18, 2010)

Looking forward to TNA and Smackdown.

lol Kane is on a roll.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVFJzN20jhQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

its really easy to hate cena.. he will be glorious as a heel


----------



## Grandia (Aug 18, 2010)

Just curious, what were your thoughts on CM Punk losing the WHC belt to undertaker at Hell in a Cell last year?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 18, 2010)

wasn't punk's squashing a form of punishment? for talking about cena?


----------



## Watchman (Aug 18, 2010)

Grandia said:


> Just curious, what were your thoughts on CM Punk losing the WHC belt to undertaker at Hell in a Cell last year?



Pretty stupid. He was white hot off his retiring of Jeff Hardy, and they job him out to a guy who we all know doesn't need another title.


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 18, 2010)

break the "rules" they put you in your place, he should have listened.

Matts been over for a long time, that wont change, the fans love him, i've always been a fan of him as well.

Cole i could almost deal with his annoying rants if he'd just get his calls right...how many more times do i have to hear him call a move by the wrong name?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 18, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> break the "rules" they put you in your place, he should have listened.
> 
> Matts been over for a long time, that wont change, the fans love him, i've always been a fan of him as well.
> 
> Cole i could almost deal with his annoying rants if he'd just get his calls right...how many more times do i have to hear him call a move by the wrong name?



yea he called the double bulldog on big show by punk and mercury a double DDT 

*-- Luke Gallows wrote on Twitter yesterday that CM Punk will not Tweet anything until he has one million followers. Punk's Twitter page "2ndcitysavior" only has around 8,400 followers, so don't expect to hear from the Straight Edge Society leader any time soon.*

:rofl


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 18, 2010)

And people say Cole isn't worthy of being JR's replacement. 

Whisper in the Wind, eh?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 18, 2010)

But but 

I want to be saved by CM Punk *Drinks a beer while smoking pot and injecting myself with what ever drug I can find*

And the whole Cole replacing JR thing.  I actually feel sorry for Cole,  JR is like someone who was implacable in the eyes of the fans.  He wasn't perfect or would he get everything right.  But the fans loved him, in many ways so do I.  He and the King had good chemistry from after Vince stopped announcing till he went to smackdown (with a few exceptions like when JR had another bout of Bells pausy (sp) or when the king walked out).

I will be honest and say though that Monsoon and Heenan for me was miles superior than the King/JR partnership.

But back to Cole,  he basically came into a position that no matter who you are, you were going to be hated.  You took JRs spot, you could be the best commentator in the history of wrestling but taking JRs sport was going to get you hated no matter what.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 18, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> And people say Cole isn't worthy of being JR's replacement.
> 
> Whisper in the Wind, eh?



lol, this subject made me go look for botchamania vidz


----------



## Raiden (Aug 18, 2010)

Grandia said:


> Just curious, what were your thoughts on CM Punk losing the WHC belt to undertaker at Hell in a Cell last year?



Taker was my favorite wrestler back then, but even I have to admit it was a pretty stupid move. Generic decision by WWE of building someone red hot and then breaking them down again.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 18, 2010)

All cause Punk didn't dress like a champion. That's the story I heard.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 18, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> All cause Punk didn't dress like a champion. That's the story I heard.



thats part of it.. the other thing was that punk asked why cena doesn't dress like a champion..

he's talented, but dumb


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 18, 2010)

Wrong answer.

Course Taker didn't say shit to Jericho. He wears a suit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 18, 2010)

thought it was a cena issue

then again, austin was flipping fingers when he was champ, and shawn told people to suck it


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 18, 2010)

Nemesis said:


> And the whole Cole replacing JR thing.  I actually feel sorry for Cole,  JR is like someone who was implacable in the eyes of the fans.  He wasn't perfect or would he get everything right.  But the fans loved him, in many ways so do I.  He and the King had good chemistry from after Vince stopped announcing till he went to smackdown (with a few exceptions like when JR had another bout of Bells pausy (sp) or when the king walked out).
> 
> I will be honest and say though that Monsoon and Heenan for me was miles superior than the King/JR partnership.
> 
> But back to Cole,  he basically came into a position that no matter who you are, you were going to be hated.  You took JRs spot, you could be the best commentator in the history of wrestling but taking JRs sport was going to get you hated no matter what.


People look back at JR with rose-colored glasses and pretty much ignore the fact that he blew calls about as much as Cole has and was Austin's(or pretty much any face the company wanted to be taken seriously) biggest cheerleader until the WM 17 heel turn to which he went right back to doing it when Steve turned face again after Survivor Series.

And let's not let King get off scott-free as he's either the worst or second-worst color guy in the company right now. Back in '96-'98, Lawler was pretty much at his best as a color guy. But after the "puppies" thing with Debra started, he took a hard left down Rat Shit Ave. and hasn't looked back. Dude needed to be fired years ago(or not even brought back after the Invasion was over with), yet he's kept around and RAW is worse off for it. Vince should've just paid JBL whatever he wanted to stay on as RAW's color guy since he already had great chemistry with Cole and would've gotten guys over better on commentary like he did with MVP.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 18, 2010)

Khris said:


> thought it was a cena issue
> 
> then again, austin was flipping fingers when he was champ, and shawn told people to suck it


That was an entirely different time than now. Hardly comparable.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 18, 2010)

i miss the heel cheering King


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 18, 2010)

I miss having a heel guy period. It's cool they're doing a Cole/Danielson thing similar to the King/Bret thing, but I want something permanent. Striker I suppose counts, but seriously it's something you don't see much of on TV these days.

Heel DW was aces too. If you HAVE to bring in Taz then get rid of Tenay. Don West FTW!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> People look back at JR with rose-colored glasses and pretty much ignore the fact that he blew calls about as much as Cole has and was Austin's(or pretty much any face the company wanted to be taken seriously) biggest cheerleader until the WM 17 heel turn to which he went right back to doing it when Steve turned face again after Survivor Series.
> 
> And let's not let King get off scott-free as he's either the worst or second-worst color guy in the company right now. Back in '96-'98, Lawler was pretty much at his best as a color guy. But after the "puppies" thing with Debra started, he took a hard left down Rat Shit Ave. and hasn't looked back. Dude needed to be fired years ago(or not even brought back after the Invasion was over with), yet he's kept around and RAW is worse off for it. Vince should've just paid JBL whatever he wanted to stay on as RAW's color guy since he already had great chemistry with Cole and would've gotten guys over better on commentary like he did with MVP.



true.. but apart from JBL, when's the last time we had a good color commentator.. taz makes me chuckle sometimes, but still not good enough.. 

striker isn't that good either.. he's smarky.. and that's that..

as for cole/JR.. course JR wasn't perfect.. but ppl cared less back then.. for one, JR develops himself through the years.. imho cole hasn't.. 

EDIT: we should have a heel commentator hating on cena or orton.. 



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> That was an entirely different time than now. Hardly comparable.



also true..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2010)

OMG, when the MCMG vs Wolfe/Magnus feud happens...it's gonna be epic...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 19, 2010)

Khris said:


> true.. but apart from JBL, when's the last time we had a good color commentator.. taz makes me chuckle sometimes, but still not good enough..


Heenan, Tazz(last few years on SD), Lawler during the time period I mentioned, and Jesse Ventura. 



> striker isn't that good either.. he's smarky.. and that's that..


Striker tries too damn hard to seem knowledgeable and/or smarmy and it tends to really hurt whatever he's calling. Lawler and Cole both sound like they want to punch him in the face when he starts with the obscure references on PPVs.



> as for cole/JR.. course JR wasn't perfect.. but ppl cared less back then.. for one, JR develops himself through the years.. imho cole hasn't..


JR benefitted from not having Vince dictate damn near everything he was going to say during a broadcast. And in all honesty, most people care about JR because he was a part of Attitude, not because he was a good announcer. Cole actually grew as an announcer on SD with both Tazz and JBL. Go back and listen to how he is then to how he is now and it's obvious how much of his dialogue is Vince's and not his.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 19, 2010)

Of course you had good back and fourth bits like

Cole: Well it isn't Ballet
JBL: Oh really? I'd check the closet for the tuto slippers but I'd have to wait for you to come out.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 19, 2010)

I care about JR because he seemed to legitimately mark out during matches. It actually seemed _real_ when he talked about it. Cole... just isn't the same.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 19, 2010)

Cole sounds like he took a Valium.


----------



## Vox (Aug 19, 2010)

Cole/JBL was my favorite commentary partnership in the recent (and I'm using that loosely) past. Or maybe it was just JBL. I loved that guy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Heenan, Tazz(last few years on SD), Lawler during the time period I mentioned, and Jesse Ventura.


yea.. i was talking about the time after lawler.. which you mentioned Tazz kinda OK.. he's kina OK now in TNA as well.. he's carrying tenay imo..



> Striker tries too damn hard to seem knowledgeable and/or smarmy and it tends to really hurt whatever he's calling. Lawler and Cole both sound like they want to punch him in the face when he starts with the obscure references on PPVs.


i actually hate it when they gang up on him.. 



> *JR benefitted from not having Vince dictate damn near everything he was going to say during a broadcast. *And in all honesty, most people care about JR because he was a part of Attitude, not because he was a good announcer. Cole actually grew as an announcer on SD with both Tazz and JBL. Go back and listen to how he is then to how he is now and it's obvious how much of his dialogue is Vince's and not his.



that.. plus his lines were awesome and mark-worthy.. cole only has vintage 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> OMG, when the MCMG vs Wolfe/Magnus feud happens...it's gonna be epic...


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 19, 2010)

Finally saw NXT, good job all around.  If only Husky could've actually gotten mic time.  Cody straight sharked the kid's shine.  Though MVP talking Husky through a beatdown made me lol.  When the commentator said 'he was just trying to calm him down' i rolled my eyes pretty hard.  

As for Raw, good stuff for Dragon and Miz.  I wanted Riley to end up doing more, but eh.  Can't recall the rest of it for some reason.  Ooh, TNA tonite.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 19, 2010)

JR marking out was epic

I also look forward to Cole's vintage line


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2010)

> yea.. i was talking about the time after lawler.. which you mentioned Tazz kinda OK.. he's kina OK now in TNA as well.. he's carrying tenay imo..



Yeah, he's very good at selling TNA's crap sometimes too lol. Perfect person to have giving commentary when Orlando Jordan wrestles.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2010)

Khris said:


> EDIT: chelsea also needs to stop frowning whenever she's on camera.. snobby british broad > trying to look pretty while frowning



Chelsea turned back into a snobby bitch in the last match when they won the #1 contender spot.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> JR marking out was epic
> *
> I also look forward to Cole's vintage line*



you're the first of your kind 



Raiden said:


> Yeah, he's very good at selling TNA's crap sometimes too lol. Perfect person to have giving commentary when Orlando Jordan wrestles.



lol, he even made the motorcycle women angle kinda believable.. he also keeps mentioning that it could be an oddly shaped man.. which also referenced jordan :rofl 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Chelsea turned back into a snobby bitch in the last match when they won the #1 contender spot.



oh god.. gonna be too much gar and smexy in one group..  

speaking of which.. this kinda turns up a fantasy giving the attitude adjustment to both chelsea and mareyse at the same time


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 19, 2010)

Khris said:


> you're the first of your kind


*Vintage* snarkiness!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2010)

stop saying vintage


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2010)

Hmm, seems alot of people here were fans of the JBL/Cole team up. Interesting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2010)

Shirker said:


> Hmm, seems alot of people here were fans of the JBL/Cole team up. Interesting.



cuz JBL was mad awesome.. and he made cole his little bitch


----------



## Grandia (Aug 19, 2010)

Homicide has officially left TNA as announced on his Facebook.

 Not surprised


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2010)

Grandia said:


> Homicide has officially left TNA as announced on his Facebook.
> 
> Not surprised



Maybe he'll be on the next season of NXT and then wrestle Daniel Bryan and then job to a 100 revolution airplane spin again...OMG OMG OMG


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2010)

Khris said:


> cuz JBL was mad awesome.. and he made cole his little bitch



lol, funny, that's kinda the reason I didn't like them all that much. Hell, it wasn't even JBL being a douche that pissed me off it was Cole 

Still, I look at the WWE through much different eyes than I do now, so I'd probably appreciate it more were I to watch that entire period again.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2010)

JBL would make obscure references like Matt Striker...only JBL was awesome and never said anything that made you want to facepalm.

Striker: Kane, the only man in this match to hold a worlds title, as well as participate in back to back money in the bank ladder matches,  won them both and cashed them in for a worlds title.(That was CM Punk, you moron) 

Striker: The man who wins this match will be the winner! 

Striker: Mysterio doesn't have his papers, lock him up! 

Striker: Matt Hardy is awesome.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 19, 2010)

Homicide Vs. Black Vs. Danielson Vs. Bourne! MAKE IT HAPPEN!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2010)

Shirker said:


> lol, funny, that's kinda the reason I didn't like them all that much. Hell, it wasn't even JBL being a douche that pissed me off it was Cole
> 
> Still, I look at the WWE through much different eyes than I do now, so I'd probably appreciate it more were I to watch that entire period again.



who doesn't pissed of at cole.. my guess only E marks and some of the assholes here  



Grandia said:


> Homicide has officially left TNA as announced on his Facebook.
> 
> Not surprised







Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Maybe he'll be on the next season of NXT and then wrestle Daniel Bryan and then job to a 100 revolution airplane spin again...OMG OMG OMG




so sad.. he's a great talent..



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Striker: Mysterio doesn't have his papers, lock him up!



OMGLOLX.. 

that made me fall outta my chair 



Jareth Dallis said:


> Homicide Vs. Black Vs. Danielson Vs. Bourne! MAKE IT HAPPEN!



won't be as good as it sounds if it is in a E ring. all those guys would be/are restricted..

we will especially miss out on the gringo killer if he ever joins E


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> JBL would make obscure references like Matt Striker...only JBL was awesome and never said anything that made you want to facepalm.
> 
> Striker: Kane, the only man in this match to hold a worlds title, as well as participate in back to back money in the bank ladder matches,  won them both and cashed them in for a worlds title.(That was CM Punk, you moron)
> 
> ...



I swear Striker's trippin' balls whenever he announces. My head still hurts from when he started singing Cody's theme song. Grisham (King of the Stupid Questions) isn't much of a compliment to him either.



			
				Khris said:
			
		

> who doesn't pissed of at cole.. my guess only E marks and some of the assholes here



I actually kinda liked Cole back when. Just a goofy dork that you loved to beat up on. Still, when he was with JBL, he was nothing short of an insufferable wuss-nugget.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2010)

Shirker said:


> I swear Striker's trippin' balls whenever he announces. My head still hurts from when he started singing Cody's theme song. Grisham (King of the Stupid Questions) isn't much of a compliment to him either.



grisham isn't bad.. neither is josh mathews.. they just don't stand out from being generic commentators..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2010)

Shirker said:


> I actually kinda liked Cole back when. Just a goofy dork that you loved to beat up on. Still, when he was with JBL, he was nothing short of an insufferable wuss-nugget.



didn't know being pathetic equates to being likable.. 

he had good chemistry with original DX though


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 19, 2010)

Okay...point made. I keep forgetting guys like them save AmDrag are enhancement talent.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Okay...point made. I keep forgetting guys like them save AmDrag are enhancement talent.



not to sound noobish, but what is a "enhancement talent"?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2010)

My favorite announcer of all-time is Gordon Solie...and all he ever did was call the matches. 

Heenan and Gorilla are still the best duo ever, though.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 19, 2010)

Jobber. Never quite understood how a big man heavyweight beating a cruiserweight made him look strong.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Jobber. Never quite understood how a big man heavyweight beating a cruiserweight made him look strong.



oh you mean a chavito..

i think black could make it.. depends on his gimmick or personality


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> My favorite announcer of all-time is Gordon Solie...and all he ever did was call the matches.
> 
> Heenan and Gorilla are still the best duo ever, though.



i liked vince/ventura as well.. but maybe cuz the only time i heard them was in my VHS collection..

*Monday Night Mayhem sent out the following quote from Kevin Kelly, in regards to Eric Bischoff's comments on Ring of Honor. Here is what he has to say…

I don't think there is person who is a fan of Ring of Honor whose opinion about what they like is influenced by Eric Bischoff. Then again, I don't think there is one person who has had their viewing habits, wrestling tastes, or anything changed or influenced by Eric Bischoff since 1999. So when he could do something relevant in this decade, then I will listen to him. As far as it being a "vanity project for marks" that doesn't draw money, as I said earlier on, TNA & ROH house shows are about even as far as dollar figures, and I think their budget is a little higher than Ring of Honor's. So considering that the biggest mark in the world named Dixie Carter is getting played & played again...please. Jim Cornette, I had a lot on my mind, and he stole a lot of my thunder, said much more eloquently than I did on . Go there, read the response to what he thought about Eric Bischoff, and put everything in perspective. 'Drawing money' is a very loose term. The only guy who drew money in my opinion in the last ten years outside of the sphere of sports-entertainment is John Cena, and that includes everyone in TNA, and that includes everybody else in the WWE. So John Cena is a money jar, he's a needle mover, and the rest of the people are following up. But it's about buying the brand & about buying the show. One guy being a draw doesn't happen, because the business of wrestling is not about creating stars in Eric Bischoff's world: it's about recycling old cash. Bring it back, try it again, & do nothing new. Name me one new guy Eric Bischoff has created in the last ten years outside of Goldberg, who I have to give credit where credit is due was a rocket ship and drew money for a very short period of time, but he drew money. So other than that...what has he done? Nothing."*

talk about badass


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 19, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Jobber. Never quite understood how a big man heavyweight beating a cruiserweight made him look strong.


Because little guys can make big man offense look great usually. That's like Pro Wrestling 101-type shit right there. Easily one of the most basic, easy-to-grasp concepts of the business.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 19, 2010)

It's more a big man beating a little guy makes him look more like a bully than strong.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 19, 2010)

I think today's wrestling has spoiled too many people. We're used to see main eventers face off every week. Outside of a debuting monster being built up for the babyface to take down we don't see many of these matches. It used to be that's all we saw. Doing so not only makes the guy look dominant, but when he finally goes toe-to-toe with an established guy... it's taken seriously because he's been on a tear for months squashing local talent.

I've noticed a select portion of the IWC actually wants this method of wrestling to come back in a big way. I suppose it's their way of bringing "big feel" back to the PPV. It makes sense since everyone feels that there's nothing special about the shows anymore and are basically just Raw episodes (and not even commercialess either).


----------



## Grandia (Aug 19, 2010)

dont hate, but i wouldnt mind homicide on nxt 3


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 19, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Because little guys can make big man offense look great usually. That's like Pro Wrestling 101-type shit right there. Easily one of the most basic, easy-to-grasp concepts of the business.



that makes since, in a way, the small guy can sell the "big" moves better.
However, from a logical stand point, i'd be far more impressed by the big guy destroying someone closer to his size, or at least not something a quarter of his own size.

You can call it a "basic concept" but that doesnt mean its nearly as logical as your wanting to make it seem.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2010)

Homicide doing those stupid NXT challenges...


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm callin' burping contest in NXT 3.

They'll say it "show how superstars prepare for any stipulation in a WWE match."

You heard it here first 


*Spoiler*: _The topic's obviously changed since I left, so_ 






			
				Khris said:
			
		

> grisham isn't bad.. neither is josh mathews.. they just don't stand out from being generic commentators..



Never said he was, but here's the thing. Mathews has Cole the Indy Hating ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to feed off of and call him on his BS. Right now they're my favorite pair. Grisham on the other has Striker, who always just seems to be there for the lulz. Both of them are generic and average commentators, but Grisham displays it more because of who he's paired with.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 19, 2010)

Beating on the smaller guys is important in building towards fighting someone closer to his size.

Cena: Yeah, you can beat those guys. But can you beat ME?!?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2010)

Grandia said:


> dont hate, but i wouldnt mind homicide on nxt 3



i wouldn't mind homicide anywhere as long as i see him wrestle 

though his whole gimmick will nerfed down on a NXT.. perhaps we forms a faction with del rio and chavo..



Shirker said:


> I'm callin' burping contest in NXT 3.
> 
> They'll say it "show how superstars prepare for any stipulation in a WWE match."
> 
> ...



don't worry about the subject changing..


i kinda see what you're saying.. i also enjoy mathews and cole quite a lot..

@subject

dunno about you guys, but a new monster heel squashing over smaller guys is still effective.. sheamus squashing whatshisname was poor..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2010)

I can't wait to see what stupid name change they'll give Homicide in WWE. His name'll be changed to "El Suave" Manuel Machismo or something.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 19, 2010)

Don't help them!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2010)

"El Caliente" Sergio Smoothe! He's hot hot HOT!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 19, 2010)

I would rather he had some stereotype gimmick.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2010)

Homicide got fired :/.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 19, 2010)

He did? Or did he give them reason to let him go. Sorta like Carlito who wanted to get released.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2010)

looks like he's returning to ROH again.. might watch ROH just for him..


----------



## Watchman (Aug 19, 2010)

So I just found out that Haas and Benjamin are headed to ROH to face the Kings of Wrestling. That should be good.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 19, 2010)

Knew that one for a while. Heard they were goin to ROH.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> He did? Or did he give them reason to let him go. Sorta like Carlito who wanted to get released.



To my knowledge, it looks like the problem with him was kinda the same with ODB.

They just didn't know how to use him, so they decided to part ways.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2010)

Homicide has also been asking for his release for awhile now(But TNA always said no), so they probably just went ahead and gave it to him.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 19, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> It's more a big man beating a little guy makes him look more like a bully than strong.


That's the entire point behind it. 



SilverCross said:


> that makes since, in a way, the small guy can sell the "big" moves better.
> However, from a logical stand point, i'd be far more impressed by the big guy destroying someone closer to his size, or at least not something a quarter of his own size.
> 
> You can call it a "basic concept" but that doesnt mean its nearly as logical as your wanting to make it seem.


It's fucking PRO WRESTLING. Logic took a backseat to it DECADES AGO.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2010)

Guys, which season of NXT is better?




Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Homicide has also been asking for his release for awhile now(But TNA always said no), so they probably just went ahead and gave it to him.



Yeah .


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 19, 2010)

Khris said:


> cuz JBL was mad awesome.. and he made cole his little bitch



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuHoSeEX74w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 19, 2010)

I like the current NXT. We had a giant ramble on about mustaches and no subpar botch machine that is only on the main roster because he married well.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 19, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuHoSeEX74w[/YOUTUBE]



lmao I remember that, that was awesome


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2010)

Watching Impact now. It's not bad, but eh, the crowd is having a draining feeling on the show.

I can understand that people aren't into it. That's cool. But why attend the show if you're not interested? It doesn't make sense.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 19, 2010)

I move the E give Laurinaitis the boot. His idea of fixing the problem with the divas division is signing more models! Didn't they want to sign women who can wrestle?


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 19, 2010)

Easier to train a model to do headscissors and not hurt themselves then it is to show a wrestler how to take good photos.

Sometimes it works out. Natalya.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2010)

lol Fortune beating the crap out of everyone.

Angle had a good match against Williams.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 19, 2010)

Serena Deeb says otherwise.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 20, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Homicide got fired :/.



Can't say I'm really surprised or disappointed. The guy had an attitude problem and while he's certainly talented in his own right, he was really just taking up roster space at this point.

Hopefully he goes back to ROH. I'd be surprised if WWE picked him up considering his age, even with all of the ex-TNA and ROH guys that have been signed recently.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2010)

I do not care what any of ya said. Cole sucks and if it is him saying all of this he should have Vince in his ear to help him commentate.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 20, 2010)

Cole compared Miz to Tom Brady and Daniel Bryan to JaMarcus Russell on Superstars last night. That was pretty fuckin' funny.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2010)

Nah...it's just pathetic and annoying now. Dude's trying waaaaaaaay too hard. Can't wait until Danielson kicks Cole's fuckin' head in.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 20, 2010)

I wonder of the Cole anti-indy rants are Vince frustrated that big men are uncommon in the indies now.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nah...it's just pathetic and annoying now. Dude's trying waaaaaaaay too hard. Can't wait until Danielson kicks Cole's fuckin' head in.





Jareth Dallis said:


> I wonder of the Cole anti-indy rants are Vince frustrated that big men are uncommon in the indies now.


----------



## Legend (Aug 20, 2010)

What do you guys think of Paul Heyman and JR, I liked that combo


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 20, 2010)

Dixie is poised to be such a heel.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuHoSeEX74w[/YOUTUBE]



good God, too much awesome on that table  



Raiden said:


> Watching Impact now. It's not bad, but eh, the crowd is having a draining feeling on the show.
> 
> I can understand that people aren't into it. That's cool. But why attend the show if you're not interested? It doesn't make sense.



the show was eh.. to be frank.. apart from angle/williams and the fourtune/EV2 promo it was below mediocre.. 

development issues:-

1- no MCMG, the hottest thing going on in TNA
2- RVD's bloodbath didn't sell, which was to be expected 
3- no TNA originals in the final 4
4- speaking of which, angle winning has just become way too obvious
5- Abyss 


the only development that caught my eyes was the original BPs getting back together.. which is sad considering the past impacts were very good


*According to a house show report from Honolulu, Hawaii, it looks like Skip Sheffield suffered a broken bone in his leg in Hawaii last night and will likely need surgery.
*

Nexus just got more stale.. now only barret is a believable threat


----------



## Watchman (Aug 20, 2010)

Michael Tarver deserves consideration. If only WWE gave him some more time 

But yeah, Season 2 of NXT has been better for me than Season 1. By the end of Season 1, the only people I cared about were Barrett, Danielson and Tarver (and MAYBE Gabriel). As of now in Season 2, the only people I could not care less about are Lucky Cannon and Eli Cottonwood). Watson, Harris, Joe Hennig (FUCK that abomination of a name WWE gave him!), Alex Riley and Kaval are all people I rate highly and think will go on to have great careers.


----------



## Darc (Aug 20, 2010)

I like Cole lol

boo @ Skip Sheffield getting hurt, that guy was a beast, he really carried that Otunga guy in their tag match on RAW


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2010)

Khris said:


> good God, too much awesome on that table
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Agree wholeheartedly. TNA is trying too hard with Abyss; they should make someone else their top heel.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2010)

Skandor Akbar passed away 

another legend gone



Raiden said:


> Agree wholeheartedly. TNA is trying too hard with Abyss; they should make someone else their top heel.



Abyss sucks.. just sucks, no matter how much gimmick change or training he does.. it wont help.. he doesn't have it.. and i don't understand this "they" thing.. we have four factions/tag teams in TNA that formed within the past 2 weeks.. and they still advertise this "they"..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 20, 2010)

Legend said:


> What do you guys think of Paul Heyman and JR, I liked that combo


Heyman was the first guy in years that wasn't trying to be JR's friend while calling matches, so it was very awesome.



Khris said:


> the show was eh.. to be frank.. apart from angle/williams and the fourtune/EV2 promo it was below mediocre..


Frankly, I thought it sucked. Abyss is the worst monster heel EVER. I know part of it is the shit booking, but he should NOT being getting his ass kicked so completely thoroughly by Jeff freakin' Hardy. I still don't get why TNA didn't just have Abyss win the belt if they knew ahead of time they were gonna write RVD off TV. Someone needs to tell them to stop fucking dicking around and ADVANCE THE FUCKING STORYLINE ALREADY. They've been having Abyss constantly mentioning "They" ever since he turned and we're no closer now to resolving the whole fucking thing than we were THEN except for the whole hitlist thing he mentioned last night.

The Fortune/Old Fart segment was only good thanks to Flair being absolutely insane. Dixie thinking she can be Vince while having nowhere near the presence is downright baffling. She should've never became an on-screen character. Dreamer just flat out sucks and can't even do a clean job to AJ? What the hell?  

Hay guiz, remember when Jay Lethal was really over, was winning matches regularly, and on the verge of becoming a star? Neither do I. 



> development issues:-
> 
> 1- no MCMG, the hottest thing going on in TNA
> 2- RVD's bloodbath didn't sell, which was to be expected
> ...


They've practically given away at least one-half of the Bound For Glory main event. What a pointless fucking tournament.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Heyman was the first guy in years that wasn't trying to be JR's friend while calling matches, so it was very awesome.


heyman is a awesome man.. that's why he's over..



> Frankly, I thought it sucked. Abyss is the worst monster heel EVER. I know part of it is the shit booking, but he should NOT being getting his ass kicked so completely thoroughly by Jeff freakin' Hardy.


fuck you man.. i wanted to forget that promo so much.. did you even see the crowd's reaction? thats right there was none  



> I still don't get why TNA didn't just have Abyss win the belt if they knew ahead of time they were gonna write RVD off TV. Someone needs to tell them to stop fucking dicking around and ADVANCE THE FUCKING STORYLINE ALREADY. They've been having Abyss constantly mentioning "They" ever since he turned and we're no closer now to resolving the whole fucking thing than we were THEN except for the whole hitlist thing he mentioned last night.


but thats even worse.. as bad as RVD holding the title.. abyss would result in total destruction of the product.. i dunno who cares about "they" anymore.. its just getting annoying  



> The Fortune/Old Fart segment was only good thanks to Flair being absolutely insane.


i thought foley saying "cut his mic" was funny.. i think thats something every wrestler would want to say to flair.. 



> Dixie thinking she can be Vince while having nowhere near the presence is downright baffling. She should've never became an on-screen character.


she has bad mic work as well 



> Dreamer just flat out sucks and can't even do a clean job to AJ? What the hell?


whats puzzling, is that dreamer and co is supposed to be the new(saying this loosely) hot thing right now.. yet he's still 0-3.. i thought richards/aj would work better, since richards looked the most good at hardcore justice..



> Hay guiz, remember when Jay Lethal was really over, was winning matches regularly, and on the verge of becoming a star? Neither do I.



what was worse, was shredding every possible hope of rob terry looking good when he jobbed to a hurt fat jeff hardy 

but yea.. "eh" isn't so far from "it sucked".. 



> They've practically given away at least one-half of the Bound For Glory main event. What a pointless fucking tournament.



should've given the opportunity to lethal and rob terry though.. 

and oh boy, the irony.. hogan speaking about nash not giving the spot to the younger guys when management is squashing them 

MCMG and Wolfe/Magnus feud is the only hope for TNA TV right now..


*The latest report on Skip Sheffield is that he suffered a broken left ankle at Wednesday night's RAW live event in Honolulu, Hawaii. Though specifics are unclear, he is expected to be sidelined 'for some time'. The Nexus member suffered the injury during a tag match against The Hart Dynasty. He was helped to the back by personnel following the bout.*

man i really like skip


----------



## Legend (Aug 20, 2010)

I was watching old Kane vids and this match is full of lulz
[YOUTUBE]CX8opiRyIlw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]zDFVG_p2-9w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2010)

Lol'd hard when after Big Show dragged Raven on the table, JR said, "There goes the Snapple."


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 20, 2010)

Khris said:


> fuck you man.. i wanted to forget that promo so much.. did you even see the crowd's reaction? thats right there was none


They were too busy admiring Jeff's blurred out ass-crack. 



> but thats even worse.. as bad as RVD holding the title.. abyss would result in total destruction of the product.. i dunno who cares about "they" anymore.. its just getting annoying


My thing is that there's got to be some sort of pay-off if you invest so much time into something. Don't waste our time for 3 months and don't actually develop an angle and then don't bother to pay it off. It's already known how much I hate Abyss and all, but I can tolerate even him if the storyline is going *somewhere* at least. So far, Abyss has failed at practically EVERYTHING so far outside of taking out RVD and he's intertwined with the major storyline going so far(EV 2.0/Fortune). He shouldn't be booked as a major part of the show if he's not going to accomplish anything because in the end it's just a massive waste of time.

Sorry to rant and rave, but this shit really pisses me off sometimes.



> i thought foley saying "cut his mic" was funny.. i think thats something every wrestler would want to say to flair..






> she has bad mic work as well


No kidding. What's sad is that it seems like she gets off on being on TV now.  



> whats puzzling, is that dreamer and co is supposed to be the new(saying this loosely) hot thing right now.. yet he's still 0-3.. i thought richards/aj would work better, since richards looked the most good at hardcore justice..


Stevie's a great bump machine and yeah, he and AJ would've worked a lot better. The thing is that Stevie's basically a background guy while Dreamer's the leader/mouthpiece of EV 2.0, sadly. 




> what was worse, was shredding every possible hope of rob terry looking good when he jobbed to a hurt fat jeff hardy


That made me laugh at how a fresh Rob Terry couldn't put up a better fight against an exhausted Hardy who'd just been brawling for almost 10 minutes with Abyss before the show started. 



> should've given the opportunity to lethal and rob terry though..
> 
> and oh boy, the irony.. hogan speaking about nash not giving the spot to the younger guys when management is squashing them


What's sad is that they could've set up Lethal winning the title at BFG after retiring Angle(what a dumb fucking idea that "win or retire" stip is) and it would've been a huge deal. Speaking of which... why the fuck isn't AJ in this tourney when he beat Rob Terry twice in the last three weeks? And how the hell did Matt Morgan make it into the field to begin with? Fucker wasn't even ranked before they announced it.


----------



## Legend (Aug 20, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Lol'd hard when after Big Show dragged Raven on the table, JR said, "There goes the Snapple."


Raven getting ran over is funny


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 20, 2010)

Ha, I didn't even notice that not one TNA original is in the running for the belt.  Oh Fortunnnnne


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> They were too busy admiring Jeff's blurred out ass-crack.


they need to realize these pre-show segments are worth monkey shit.. half the segment's success comes from the crowd's reaction to make the ideal feel to the watcher(on TV).. when you get a half empty impact zone you get nil.. 

i remember rock/foley in an empty arena.. damm it, i don't remember how many times i slept..



> My thing is that there's got to be some sort of pay-off if you invest so much time into something. Don't waste our time for 3 months and don't actually develop an angle and then don't bother to pay it off. It's already known how much I hate Abyss and all, but I can tolerate even him if the storyline is going *somewhere* at least. So far, Abyss has failed at practically EVERYTHING so far outside of taking out RVD and he's intertwined with the major storyline going so far(EV 2.0/Fortune). He shouldn't be booked as a major part of the show if he's not going to accomplish anything because in the end it's just a massive waste of time.
> 
> Sorry to rant and rave, but this shit really pisses me off sometimes.


too much text to suggest something work for abyss.. just create a hardcore title slap it on his waist and make him defend it on xplosion. 



>


foley might be a spot monkey.. but he can make me chuckle once in a while.. and how flair looked at him after that... OMG 




> No kidding. What's sad is that it seems like she gets off on being on TV now.


and unlike stephanie, she wouldn't look good in a bikini or something 



> Stevie's a great bump machine and yeah, he and AJ would've worked a lot better. The thing is that Stevie's basically a background guy while Dreamer's the leader/mouthpiece of EV 2.0, sadly.


yea.. richard's always been in the other ecw guys' shadow.. he's someone you could(if booked right) take seriously..unlike van dam.. 



> That made me laugh at how a fresh Rob Terry couldn't put up a better fight against an exhausted Hardy who'd just been brawling for almost 10 minutes with Abyss before the show started.


and ppl(including me) complain about cena 



> What's sad is that they could've set up Lethal winning the title at BFG after retiring Angle(what a dumb fucking idea that "win or retire" stip is) and it would've been a huge deal. Speaking of which... why the fuck isn't AJ in this tourney when he beat Rob Terry twice in the last three weeks? And how the hell did Matt Morgan make it into the field to begin with? Fucker wasn't even ranked before they announced it.



meh.. wrestling never made sense.. but TNA try to make it obvious


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2010)

Legend said:


> Raven getting ran over is funny



Yeah, loved that scene lol.

"MY LEG" 

Should have hit the Big Show too .



Agmaster said:


> Ha, I didn't even notice that not one TNA original is in the running for the belt.  Oh Fortunnnnne



None of them are too hot right now. 

*shrugs* Don't care. Looking forward to seeing Angle vs. Jeff in finals. 

And of course, Angle's rise again to the championship status . Probably will result in another Angle vs. AJ feud.

Should TNA take this opportunity to change the look of their belt? It's kind of meh.
------

I've also been thinking about where MCMG and Beer Money go from here. Based on Reaction last night, it looks like 3D has Beer Money's number. Not sure about MCMG tho. Who are they going to fight?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Yeah, loved that scene lol.
> 
> "MY LEG"
> 
> ...



deasmond and magnus


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2010)

I like that   .

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYv3tXXIxeY[/YOUTUBE]

Damn Goldberg was a friggin beast. Loved that guy.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 20, 2010)

Legend said:


> What do you guys think of Paul Heyman and JR, I liked that combo



They were great,  they worked well together imo


----------



## Legend (Aug 20, 2010)

Raiden said:


> I like that   .
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYv3tXXIxeY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Damn Goldberg was a friggin beast. Loved that guy.


He was a monster

[YOUTUBE]ywSd7CsLglY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 20, 2010)

Holy fuck Kane's promo was tiiiiight.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2010)

Matt Striker kind of killed my mood by insulting fans who post in the internet. 

Decent Smakdown so far.



Legend said:


> He was a monster
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ywSd7CLglY[/YOUTUBE]



Shawn overacting again at 1:17  .


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 20, 2010)

Watching smackdown...Serena's ass looking kinda fat in those jeans. I like.

That is all...


----------



## Legend (Aug 20, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Shawn overacting again at 1:17  .


Dude got punched and 360ed


Rated R Superstar said:


> Watching smackdown...Serena's ass looking kinda fat in those jeans. I like.
> 
> That is all...


This


----------



## Legend (Aug 20, 2010)

That Kane promo was Epic


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 20, 2010)

Kane promo


----------



## Legend (Aug 20, 2010)

I know!!!


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 20, 2010)

Was NF always infested with Kane O'Nites?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 21, 2010)

Kane is a beast. 

Wonder if he will run Undertaker over with cart next week  .

In other news, TNA sunk to a .97 (1.0) .


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 21, 2010)

Nah Radish, more like full of people who can't move on.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 21, 2010)

Really kids?  More like we ignored Kane all these years and this was the best he ever did on the mic.  Coupled with production out the ass and the fact that he has been midcard for over a decade and the mixture of shoot and fabe is delish.  You're just too uppity to enjoy it, it seems.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 21, 2010)

I could really care less about who was the past or future or whatever.

If you can still go, and you're not falling apart in the ring, you're good.

Kane has proven to be an eventful and interesting champion thus far. Can't wait for more.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 21, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Was NF always infested with Kane O'Nites?


Eh, they pop up like rashes. Just wait til after Survivor Series and watch 'em drop like flies. 



Agmaster said:


> Really kids?  More like we ignored Kane all these years and this was the best he ever did on the mic.  Coupled with production out the ass and the fact that he has been midcard for over a decade and *the mixture of shoot and fabe is delish.*  You're just too uppity to enjoy it, it seems.


Say what now? There's no shoot anywhere near the Kane/Taker stuff. :rofl

EDIT: Also, Striker ranting on the interwebs was funny. Probably the only funny thing he said all night.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 21, 2010)

Raiden said:


> I could really care less about who was the past or future or whatever.
> 
> *If you can still go, and you're not falling apart in the ring, you're good.*
> 
> Kane has proven to be an eventful and interesting champion thus far. Can't wait for more.



Coming from the same guy that says Jeff Jarrett shouldn't be on the main roster.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 21, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Was NF always infested with Kane O'Nites?





Jareth Dallis said:


> Nah Radish, more like full of people who can't move on.





Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Eh, they pop up like rashes. Just wait til after Survivor Series and watch 'em drop like flies.



haters gonna hate


----------



## Grandia (Aug 21, 2010)

TNA rating goes back to 1.0 wtf?

then again it wasnt that great this week


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 21, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Eh, they pop up like rashes. Just wait til after Survivor Series and watch 'em drop like flies.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 21, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> haters gonna hate


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 21, 2010)

Alright, so what do ya'll think about Del Rio? Personally, I like the guy. Not only are his mic skills pretty good, but he showed tonight that he's pretty good in the ring. Liked the armbar finisher. He really seems like main event material.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 21, 2010)

^ should be the monster of the TNA main-event scene right now. Seriously, fuck Abyss.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 21, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


>


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 21, 2010)

Ya'll be killing me with these pictures. Oh fuck it..

*goes lookin 4 pics to post*


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 21, 2010)

<insert Kane's demonic GAR laugh here>


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 21, 2010)

> The releases in TNA Wrestling continue as we've learned Tomko and Rosie Lottalove are gone from the company. Homicide departed the company yesterday.
> 
> "Ok guys. TNA days are done for now. Not a bad thing, so don't speculate. Thank you 2 the guys and girls, & agents. It was a blast! XOXO" Rosie wrote on her official Twitter account.
> 
> Tomko was no longer being used by TNA as I'm told it was because he was out-of-shape and fell out of favor of company management. Lottalove's in-ring abilities were questioned from the very beginning as she seriously injured Daffney in her tryout match.



Considering the shape Tomko is in now I'm hardly surprised, and I'm not even sure who Rosie Lottalove is, so meh.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 21, 2010)

Tomko was fatter than Matt and Jeff Hardy COMBINED.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 21, 2010)

Wow, what a fucking waste rosie was 

btw  something from the recent ROH tapings:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> *Jim Cornette came out for a promo with Tyler Black. Cornette asked Tyler about his future with his ROH contract about to expire, and Tyler said "you can't outbid a billionaire in CT" and heeled out with "What if I show up with this belt on another network?"






oh snap


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2010)

Grandia said:


> Wow, what a fucking waste rosie was
> 
> btw  something from the recent ROH tapings:
> 
> ...



holy shit 

awesome that black isn't sucking it to the indy's before his departure 

*prepares for negs from danielson marks*


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Didn't Ring of Honor do the exact same thing with CM Punk like five years ago?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah...only Punk isn't a charisma blackhole like Tyler Black.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 21, 2010)

The shoot is Kane's been a quiet worky midcarder for how long?


----------



## Grandia (Aug 21, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> The shoot is Kane's been a quiet worky midcarder for how long?



what if he were to retire at wrestlemania ?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 21, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> The shoot is Kane's been a quiet worky midcarder for how long?


How the hell is that a shoot?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 21, 2010)

**


----------



## Raiden (Aug 21, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Coming from the same guy that says Jeff Jarrett shouldn't be on the main roster.



A guy who also said that guys like Jarrett should not be walking to the ring and rambling on about pushing the news guys . 

If he can still go, just wrestle. 



Grandia said:


> TNA rating goes back to 1.0 wtf?
> 
> then again it wasnt that great this week



It was horrible. They deserved it. They need to step it up if they ever want to get back to that 1.5. And take Abyss out of the main event. Seriously .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2010)

interesting trips interview.. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPLmg8aFdY8&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grandia (Aug 21, 2010)

HHH will never be a legend in my book


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 21, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> <insert Kane's demonic GAR laugh here>


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2010)

good smackdown.. best show of the week imo.. 

i think i have just witnessed kane's best promo ever..


----------



## Raiden (Aug 21, 2010)

Yeah Smackdown takes it.

TNA and RAW are at a tie for being a Nyquil shows.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 21, 2010)

What happens anytime I see The Big Red Interest-Killer on TV:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> What happens anytime I see The Big Red Interest-Killer on TV:



thats a cena pic.. so you lose


----------



## Raiden (Aug 21, 2010)

.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 21, 2010)

Smackdown seems far too saturated with Heels IMO.

Christian, Matt Hardy, MVP, JTG, Big Show, Kofi, Rey and Undertaker vs. DASHING Cody Rhodes, Dolph Ziggler, Drew McIntyre, The Gatecrashers, the Dudebusters, Luke Gallows, Joseph Mercury, Alberto Del Rio, Jack Swagger, CM Punk and Kane.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 21, 2010)

The Dudebusters are faces now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Smackdown seems far too saturated with Heels IMO.
> 
> Christian, Matt Hardy, MVP, JTG, Big Show, Kofi, Rey and Undertaker vs. DASHING Cody Rhodes, Dolph Ziggler, Drew McIntyre, The Gatecrashers, the Dudebusters, Luke Gallows, Joseph Mercury, Alberto Del Rio, Jack Swagger, CM Punk and Kane.



hardy counts for 4 wrestlers


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't see why Matt keeps getting fat jokes. Is not like he is not like he was 2 months ago.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 21, 2010)

Kane's promo on Smackdown is beastly so far. Best promo he's ever done, though the DEMONIC LAUGH was a bit overdone.


----------



## SurgeV1? (Aug 21, 2010)

LOL @ people not liking Kane, then overlooking his wonderful promo last night.
Dudebusters are face now? Seriously? When was this?

ALBERTO DEL RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOO. Fucking amazing, Rolls Royce, Cheesing for pictures, Pyro rain AND a special ring announcer? Plus he had the main event, a submission finisher AND made Rey tap. This guy is going places.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 21, 2010)

Night of Champions is already starting to show lack of hype. They haven't even mentioned who will go after the tag team titles. Of course this is now surprise.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 21, 2010)

Perverted King said:


> Night of Champions is already starting to show lack of hype. They haven't even mentioned who will go after the tag team titles. Of course this is now surprise.



It's only been one week.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2010)

Perverted King said:


> I don't see why Matt keeps getting fat jokes. Is not like he is not like he was 2 months ago.



he gets fat jokes.. cuz its fun


----------



## Watchman (Aug 21, 2010)

Alberto Del Rio is great. He's like the Mexican JBL.  And it seems like he'll break the curse of Rey squashing up-and-coming heels!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2010)

del rio will work in the E.. he has the charisma.. though, SD! is lacking a top face that can "shut his smirky face"..


----------



## Raiden (Aug 21, 2010)

Perverted King said:


> Night of Champions is already starting to show lack of hype. They haven't even mentioned who will go after the tag team titles. Of course this is now surprise.



Meh, Vince doesn't believe in tag team action.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 21, 2010)

How is Kane being a workhorse NOT a shoot?

I enjoyed part of Impact.  The idea has so much potential, but after TNA originals clean house, they still need to develop their own personas.  

Smackdown is SO hell heavy, but hey big ups to injuring hardy and xtian.  WWF woul.d do well not to pull a WCW and have old guys squashing for ages.  We hated that back then, I hate it still now.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 21, 2010)

Khris said:


> thats a cena pic.. so you lose






SurgeV1? said:


> LOL @ people not liking Kane, then overlooking his wonderful promo last night.


 

 @ butthurt Kane fans.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 21, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Alberto Del Rio is great. He's like the Mexican JBL.  And it seems like he'll break the curse of Rey *squashing* up-and-coming heels!



Err... what?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2010)

So Strikeforce just ended. 

Lashley lost by TKO. Very sad. He left TNA with such high hopes.

I mean, he can still come back. But unfortunately, the game changes now for him a bit.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 22, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Smackdown seems far too saturated with Heels IMO.
> 
> Christian, Matt Hardy, MVP, JTG, Big Show, Kofi, Rey and Undertaker vs. DASHING Cody Rhodes, Dolph Ziggler, Drew McIntyre, The Gatecrashers, the Dudebusters, Luke Gallows, Joseph Mercury, Alberto Del Rio, Jack Swagger, CM Punk and Kane.



1. Cody, 2. CAW 3. Drew 4. Alberto 5. Swagger 6. Punk 7. Kane

vs.

1. Christian 2. Hardy 3. MVP 4. JTG 5. Show 6. Kofi 7. Rey

Pretty even really. I don't really count Taker since he only shows up once a month. Tag teams don't really count as they're filler and same with SES members. They are stand-ins for Punk.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 22, 2010)

Lashley's just not very good at all. Bad stand-up, decent wrestling, and blah cardio. I don't think he'll ever be good enough to even be a decent gatekeeper given his age. Also regarding the Strikeforce show, Gus constantly bringing up pro wrestling during Lashley's fight was really fucking annoying. Yes, MMA is real. We know. We get it. Now shut the fuck up with the pro wrestling references and call the fucking fight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2010)

now thats an awesome pic  



Raiden said:


> So Strikeforce just ended.
> 
> Lashley lost by TKO. Very sad. He left TNA with such high hopes.
> 
> I mean, he can still come back. But unfortunately, the game changes now for him a bit.



not everyone can be lesnar 



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Lashley's just not very good at all. Bad stand-up, decent wrestling, and blah cardio. I don't think he'll ever be good enough to even be a decent gatekeeper given his age. Also regarding the Strikeforce show, Gus constantly bringing up pro wrestling during Lashley's fight was really fucking annoying. Yes, MMA is real. We know. We get it. Now shut the fuck up with the pro wrestling references and call the fucking fight.



plus really low on the charisma radar.. but if he returns with his bitchy wife.. he can have a good run..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 22, 2010)

Khris said:


> now thats an awesome pic


 



> plus really low on the charisma radar.. but if he returns with his bitchy wife.. he can have a good run..


You didn't hear? They're getting a divorce.


----------



## Gabriel (Aug 22, 2010)

Sorry, had to post this.

Koscheck: Canada fucking sucks, talks being black, Cain Velasquez, much more.

LOL


----------



## Watchman (Aug 22, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Err... what?



Dolph Ziggler, CM Punk, Jack Swagger. All started off as hot up and coming heels, then they ran into Rey, and he beat them damn near constantly.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 22, 2010)

Wrestling Rey Mysterio in 15-20 matches on major PPV's is considered getting squashed these days? Please.

And a squash match by definition is a completely one-sided match, which you can't say about ANY of those matches. In fact, I don't see how taking Rey Mysterio to the limit every night makes you look weak. Just weird, weird logic. The fact that CM Punk was a main-eventer about a year before meeting up with Rey makes it even funnier.

So really, you either...

A). Don't know what a squash match is or

B). You're butt hurt.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 22, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Wrestling Rey Mysterio in 15-20 matches on major PPV's is considered getting squashed these days? Please.
> 
> And a squash match by definition is a completely one-sided match, which you can't say about ANY of those matches. In fact, I don't see how taking Rey Mysterio to the limit every night makes you look weak. Just weird, weird logic. The fact that CM Punk was a main-eventer about a year before meeting up with Rey makes it even funnier.
> 
> ...



Wrestling Rey Mysterio and losing constantly, yeah, is being squashed. Not on an individual match basis, but looking at the bigger picture - using Punk as an example; if you have 4 PPV matches against Mysterio, lose 3 of them (winning 1 dirtily) and week-in, week-out on Smackdown, get your ass kicked and humiliated by Rey-Rey, then yes, you're being squashed. It's not a squash *match*, but a squashing overall. And look at him now - he went from being a serious contender by himself to losing against Kane and the Big Show even in 3-on-1 matches with the help of the SES.

Looking at Swagger, we have the former WHC losing repeatedly (and cleanly) to a person who he's already supposedly injured with the Ankle Lock, and look at him now - he's nowhere near the title scene, he's been reduced to wrestling MVP on Superstars!

With both of these examples, you have guys that were in the main event prior to taking on Mysterio, and afterwards are nowhere near it. It's pretty indisputable that jobbing repeatedly to Mysterio hurt their careers. Ziggler speaks for himself - he was stuck in the exact same position for close to a year after he had the misfortune of feuding with Mysterio.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 22, 2010)

The word you're looking for is "burial"...or "depush"...but it's retarded to blame any of that on Rey Mysterio beating them.

It more has to do with the fact Rey Mysterio is better and more marketable than any of those jobbers.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh, okay.

Miscommunication on my part then.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 22, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Lashley's just not very good at all. Bad stand-up, decent wrestling, and blah cardio. I don't think he'll ever be good enough to even be a decent gatekeeper given his age. Also regarding the Strikeforce show, Gus constantly bringing up pro wrestling during Lashley's fight was really fucking annoying. Yes, MMA is real. We know. We get it. Now shut the fuck up with the pro wrestling references and call the fucking fight.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 22, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> You didn't hear? They're getting a divorce.



WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?!?

I knew, i just KNEW that steroid dick wouldn't be enough for krySTAL!

Without his mouthpiece Lashley is done in pro wrestling. He's just a poor mans black lesnar, only she was his hot paul heyman. And we all remember how boring Lesnar was once he ditched Heyman.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 22, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The word you're looking for is "burial"...or "depush"...but it's retarded to blame any of that on Rey Mysterio beating them.
> 
> It more has to do with the fact Rey Mysterio is better and more marketable than any of those jobbers.



Eh, I just use Squash and Bury interchangeably. And don't get me wrong, I'm not suggesting that this was an evil plan by Rey to ruin the careers of his foes, but you can't deny that losing near-constantly for a prolonged period does have a negative effect on a wrestler's career.

And a Kane fan should be very wary about tossing around the term 'jobber'


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> You didn't hear? They're getting a divorce.



LUFFY

LOL.. so lashley will be forgotten with a 4-1 loss to MMA and a wwecw championship run.. way to be the next big(loosely) black thing..



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?!?
> 
> I knew, i just KNEW that steroid dick wouldn't be enough for krySTAL!
> 
> Without his mouthpiece Lashley is done in pro wrestling. He's just a poor mans black lesnar, only she was his hot paul heyman. And we all remember how boring Lesnar was once he ditched Heyman.



except for you know.. lesnar is a billion times better in the ring..


----------



## Grandia (Aug 22, 2010)

i forgot krystal broke up with lashely, time to spit some game on her


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Grandia (Aug 22, 2010)

"Fuck em in the ass, throw em over the  bridge"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 22, 2010)

Watchman said:


> And a Kane fan should be very wary about tossing around the term 'jobber'



Why? Kane BEAT Rey Mysterio.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2010)

Lashley isn't going to go back to pro wrestling yet. As a man, he will feel as if he has to redeem himself.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 22, 2010)

Has Batista had his MMA debut yet?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 22, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Has Batista had his MMA debut yet?



Nah, he's too busy doing this:



_Stay thirsty, my friends..._


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 22, 2010)

Khris said:


> LUFFY
> 
> LOL.. so lashley will be forgotten with a 4-1 loss to MMA and a wwecw championship run.. way to be the next big(loosely) black thing..
> 
> ...



that's why i said "poor mans brock lesnar".


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 22, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nah, he's too busy doing this:
> 
> 
> 
> _Stay thirsty, my friends..._


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 22, 2010)

If ya smeeeellll what the animal is sellin!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 22, 2010)

You know it's coming...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 22, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> You know it's coming...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 22, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> If ya smeeeellll what the animal is sellin!


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 22, 2010)

Damn that is bigger selling than HBK did vs Hulk Hogan at summerslam.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 22, 2010)

This reminds me of how Rock use to sell his stunners. Flipping everywhere and shit. Legs all over the ropes, toungue out and shit.


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]07PHDel7MoE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 23, 2010)

I love when he put on austin's vest and started getting his ass beat in it. 

heel rock was always entertainment.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=___HACHElzs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyN5sAShqOA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2010)

Wrestlemania XIX was my favorite


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 23, 2010)

Khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyN5sAShqOA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raiden (Aug 23, 2010)

:32 was just ridiculous  .

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ay5hqec6Smc[/YOUTUBE]

End of the Kiss my ass Club. Golden.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 23, 2010)

Just watched Beyond the Mat (it's on Youtube, for those interested) and good _god_

Jake Roberts...


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 23, 2010)

Raiden said:


> :32 was just ridiculous  .
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ay5hqec6Smc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> End of the Kiss my ass Club. Golden.



Vince's facial expressions with both Trish and Rikishi.  Both are golden XD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2010)

I personally like :47


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Raiden (Aug 23, 2010)

Haha Austin   .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2010)

That was just when i started watching


----------



## Raiden (Aug 23, 2010)

And that's the bottom line because Stone Cold said so .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 23, 2010)

At least one appearance


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Etotg3S3BeI[/YOUTUBE]

Will always post


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Etotg3S3BeI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Will always post



OH MY GOD


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 23, 2010)

Night of Champions gets 5 weeks of build but Hell in a Cell gets 2 weeks? They really need to trim down at least 2 PPV.


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]XOlo7hfjKcE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raiden (Aug 23, 2010)

^No wonder Shane dances like that.

Great balls of electricity.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 23, 2010)

Legend said:


> [YOUTUBE]XOlo7hfjKcE[/YOUTUBE]



5:47 "SUCKS TO BE YOU DUDE =D"


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 23, 2010)

as amusing as some of that is, it does remind me why i'm not a big fan or that era...


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2010)

What chu say?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 23, 2010)

Legend said:


> [YOUTUBE]XOlo7hfjKcE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2010)

I was watching vids, but have you guys ever heard this much pop?

[YOUTUBE]EV3h34tUIcQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]jLyCJd_pDMI[/YOUTUBE]

C3... MISS. 

[YOUTUBE]AFSv8w4YHrw[/YOUTUBE]

And she thinks she's qualified to run for office...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 23, 2010)

Give me all your reaction pics now

Also, listen, this shits awesome.

Link removed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2010)

@Legend  

how about this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vk3XX-MLcoQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xgurd32w2io&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

1:16


----------



## Raiden (Aug 23, 2010)

Kane needs some real badass music.

lol at Paul Bearer's face. He looks rather pleased.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bs_5Fzr0FWc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vox (Aug 23, 2010)

I can't jerk off without pain.

Worth the giggles.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Kane needs some real badass music.
> 
> lol at Paul Bearer's face. He looks rather pleased.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bs_5Fzr0FWc[/YOUTUBE]



whatyou talkin about? kane's first theme was orgasmic

on another note.. wrestlemania: flair/lethal vs. kane/hogan.. book it


----------



## Raiden (Aug 23, 2010)

Khris said:


> whatyou talkin about? kane's first theme was orgasmic



Nah I mean like his current music is lame .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Nah I mean like his current music is lame .



whats weird, is that his promo themes are really great and fits him well..


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 23, 2010)

bring back slow chemical


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 23, 2010)

Vox said:


> I can't jerk off without pain.
> 
> Worth the giggles.



That and the Benoit lines had me


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 23, 2010)

According to PWInsider, Serena has been released by WWE.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 23, 2010)

Perverted King said:


> According to PWInsider, Serena has been released by WWE.


just seen this, wtf WWE?

oh well, in other news Katie Lea had a tryout at the tna tapings, hopefully she gets signed


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 23, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Give me all your reaction pics now








Khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xgurd32w2io&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 1:16


That video should've used when Jericho clotheslined the torchbearer before that since that's when they popped huge for him.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 24, 2010)

Grandia said:


> hopefully she gets signed



Well... she IS a former WWE star...


----------



## Raiden (Aug 24, 2010)

Love that gif of Vince dancing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 24, 2010)

Perverted King said:


> According to PWInsider, Serena has been released by WWE.



oh no 

poor jareth is gonna snap


----------



## Shadow (Aug 24, 2010)

I ended up watching a classic hours worth of past wwe youtubes......one quick question though ..........what happenned in 2002 when the rock returned and called out people who were trying to leave the company?  was that the same time WCW was on top or something?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 24, 2010)

I already know...found out via face book. I am not pleased.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2010)

Shadow said:


> I ended up watching a classic hours worth of past wwe youtubes......one quick question though ..........what happenned in 2002 when the rock returned and called out people who were trying to leave the company?  was that the same time WCW was on top or something?



That was when Stone Cold left because he was pissed off at the shitty writing(They wanted him to job to Brock Lesnar on free tv without even building up the match...basically throwing millions of ppv dollars away by wasting a big match like that). WCW was already closed by then.

And they released Serena? Then why the hell did they start having her wrestle last week if that's the case?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 24, 2010)

Apparently she did something wrong over in asia...maybe she was late for the bus.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 24, 2010)

well atleast serena got a match, savannah was announcing for ages and didnt get to wrestle on tv at all


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 24, 2010)

Okay so she worked too stiff with Kelly Kelly.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 24, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Well... she IS a former WWE star...



She's also pretty good. IMO, she would be a good fit for the Knockout's division. Hopefully she joins Douglas Williams, Brutus Magnus, Dave Taylor and DJ Gabriel in the British Invasion. 

Oh, and something smells about Serena's release.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Okay so she worked too stiff with Kelly Kelly.



Worked too stiff?

In Asia???


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 24, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Okay so she worked too stiff with Kelly Kelly.



Wow...is that really the reason she got released? I just dont understand the E sometimes. SMH. Oh well, whats done is done.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 24, 2010)

That's the word I heard. That last week she worked too stiff with Kelly Kelly during the tapings. Aww poow wittle Kewwy Kewwy...she got bruiseded.


----------



## Vox (Aug 24, 2010)

Her profile is still up?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 24, 2010)

It won't be official until after friday.

But here is a more likely rumor. She wasn't living straight edge in real life. Still stupid.


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 24, 2010)

yea, thats what i heard too.

usually it wouldnt matter, but i suppose when her gimmick is to be Straight Edge, it makes a little sense...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 24, 2010)

E going this far for a gimmick? in that sense taker should be released ages ago..


----------



## Grandia (Aug 24, 2010)

Khris said:


> E going this far for a gimmick? in that sense taker should've been dead ages ago..



fixed


----------



## Raiden (Aug 24, 2010)

Khris said:


> E going this far for a gimmick? in that sense taker should be released ages ago..



He's considered the person who goes the farthest to protect his gimmick. Taker was invited to go to Lesnar's fight that Rock, Goldberg, Austin, and other attended, but because he was "dead," he didn't attend.

WWE and himself also tried to prevent news of the marriage from leaking, especially those pics.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 24, 2010)

^ true dat 



Grandia said:


> fixed



 **


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 24, 2010)

So she hurt poor little Kelly?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 24, 2010)

It's either working too stiff or she wasn't living the straight edge lifestyle in real life.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 24, 2010)

I think bald chick had an ok match.  Nothing spectacular, even for divas, but decent.





Grandia said:


> what if he were to retire at wrestlemania ?


I'm late ont his, but if either Kane or Taker LEFT at Wrestlemania.  Like LEFT left.  I'd be pleased.  Perhaps pop.  Maybe even mark.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Impact Spoilers for Thursday_ 



Fuck yes, Abyss is going to fight Rhyno. Finally a feud I can agree with.

Beer Money fight with the FBI. FBI gets their asses kicked : /.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 24, 2010)

Nothing spectacular?! Dude she was trained by Steve Williams, she could probably do much better than she was being allowed to do.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 24, 2010)

Raw was alright, I guess. Nothing great. Six-Pack Challenge for NoC is a very smart idea, but I still don't like it. Bryan vs. Miz (hasn't been confirmed, but everyone *knows* it will happen) will be fun, and much as I hate his fandom, Miz is a very entertaining personality in the WWE right now.

EDIT: Yeah, Serena Deeb is certainly one of the more skilled female wrestlers in the WWE, probably second only to Natalya, but she's just not being allowed to show it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 24, 2010)

Ya hire for looks ya get girls who can't carry a match. Hell watchin the Bella's wrestle is painful.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 24, 2010)

Grandia said:


> fixed



 

but this doesn't make sense, do E really believe that fans expect wrestlers(oops superstars) to behave based on their gimmicks 24/7?



Raiden said:


> He's considered the person who goes the farthest to protect his gimmick. Taker was invited to go to Lesnar's fight that Rock, Goldberg, Austin, and other attended, but because he was "dead," he didn't attend.
> 
> WWE and himself also tried to prevent news of the marriage from leaking, especially those pics.



but taker broke his kayfabe for four years  

ofcourse i never gave a shit about it, but if she really got fired over not following her gimmick outside the shows.. then this raises a lot of "wtf?".. 

but when i think about it, its probably a tista thing.. maybe cena wanted in on that, but serena declined


----------



## Watchman (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Rey-Rey (and I swear to god, I don't actually hate the guy, it's just a coincidence that he keeps coming up in conversation!) takes his mask off whenever he's out having dinner after a show/on the road. So I'm more inclined to believe "she was too stiff" over "she broke kayfabe"


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 24, 2010)

We'll get an interview in a few months about what happened. Maybe it turns out Trips talked about her boobs and Steph decided to get rid of Serena. As for playing the gimmick 24/7, it must be easy for the Miz.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 24, 2010)

Does seem a little fucked up. I could understand if by "not being SXE" they meant she showed up to work plastered, but ehhh...

Don't shave your head. Ask Nikki and Molly. Your career is done after that point.

And of course like Punk saying "what about Cena" you really cannot compare Serena doing it and those of power. Hell, a Diva not named McCool (she has immunity) has no business comparing themselves to a midcarder let alone a lockeroom leader. Not that I agree, but the wrestling business is a fucked up business. It's the only business where the customer is always wrong...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 24, 2010)

i also seriously doubt its breaking kayfabe.. cuz even homosexuality makes more sense.. 

now, if she's too stiff.. LOL, sheffield almost beheaded macmahon a month ago.. 

or unless kelly's been sucking dick lately..


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 24, 2010)

Seriously though. I guess John Morrison has to wear furcoats all the time and the goofy sunglasses, Cena must cut goofy promos about people in his life all the time, Triple H probably buries people in his everyday life, and Jillian must sing about everything all the the time in her everyday life. What happened to we're sports entertainment, none of this is real?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 24, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Seriously though. I guess John Morrison has to wear furcoats all the time and the goofy sunglasses, *Cena must cut goofy promos about people in his life all the time, Triple H probably buries people in his everyday life,* and Jillian must sing about everything all the the time in her everyday life. What happened to we're sports entertainment, none of this is real?



these are probably true though


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 24, 2010)

Trips probably has 5 second classic with Steph just like whenever he's on raw!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2010)

If she's working too stiff...maybe it has something to do with not letting her wrestle for a year and then sticking her into a match with a horrible swimsuit model still trying to learn how to wrestle about 4 years after her debut?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 24, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Trips probably has 5 second classic with Steph just like whenever he's on raw!



trips: hey stepth, time to play the game 

EDIT: this just in.. vince wanted serena for a full 30 seconds for his birthday but she declined.. so he fired her.. 

happy birthday vince..

good god, i knew today smelled of death..


----------



## Grandia (Aug 24, 2010)

he isnt always right but this is what meltzer says

*



			According to Dave Meltzer, Serena was released after multiple “rough nights.” The recent Smackdown skit involving her and the Straight Edge Society was designed to send Serena a message. Apparently management didn’t feel she was getting the message, and she was let go.
		
Click to expand...

*
plus serena tweeted she had the best fans in any universe, so yeah she's def gone, wwe just hasnt confirmed it yet


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 24, 2010)

Grandia said:


> he isnt always right but this is what meltzer says
> 
> 
> 
> plus serena tweeted she had the best fans in any universe, so yeah she's def gone, wwe just hasnt confirmed it yet



so it was about breaking her kayfabe? 



and no i am not spoiler tagging this shit  

well unless someone requests it


----------



## Grandia (Aug 24, 2010)

love that paper mario facepalm


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2010)

Meltzer's also the guy that said Del Rios beat Rey to send Rey a message that they can make any Latino a star...which is retarded, since Rey could've easily made Del Rios look like crap in the ring, so I take any of his news with a grain of salt.

That being said, any reason for releasing Serena is sure to be as retarded and stupid and as infuriating as the reasons why they let go of Mickie James(LOL BUS).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 24, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Meltzer's also the guy that said Del Rios beat Rey to send Rey a message that they can make any Latino a star...which is retarded, since Rey could've easily made Del Rios look like crap in the ring, so I take any of his news with a grain of salt.
> 
> That being said, any reason for releasing Serena is sure to be as retarded and stupid and as infuriating as the reasons why they let go of Mickie James(LOL BUS).



no its that mickie wasn't playing her gimmick right.. and ate a salad


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2010)

You don't win friends with salad.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 24, 2010)

i still cant believe Rosa Mendes still has a WWE contract, the fuck does she do? she needs to check her Costa Rican/Czech ass outta there :repstorm


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 24, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You don't win friends with salad.



don't do that 

i need encouragement..


EDIT: 
i wonder if they will fire cena, if he ever gets beat up in real life?


----------



## Grandia (Aug 24, 2010)

More on Serena:



> While specific details surrounding her abrupt departure from the organization have yet to be disclosed, it is said that she was let go in a disciplinary measure. According to one source, she was not "living out" her Straight Edge Society persona in public. Really. It should be noted that paparazzi photos of Serena out in Hollywood walking to a nightclub recently surfaced online.





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You don't win friends with salad.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRwij-lvudE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 24, 2010)

Grandia said:


> More on Serena:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:40 

have to be frank, that was funny


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2010)

I love how everyone knows wrestling is fake, but then they fire people for not pretending it's real. 

Miz and Eve were breaking kayfabe every 5 seconds at Comic-Con.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 24, 2010)

i guess the timing for serena's release must be good for creative since this weeks SD was taped from last week,

wonder how they'll write her out? Maybe CM Punk mentions the kayfabe drinking incident shown on SD a while back, as the excuse for cutting her out the group for good offscreen.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2010)

If not living your gimmick can get you fired...

...What happens if R-Truth greets someone by saying "Hello"?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 24, 2010)

I half expect Katie Lea to join TNA, and get a knockout ladies championship run. Yeah they call it a ladies championship. Funny when you consider none of them are ladies. I guess Paul Burchill retired he's a full time fire fighter now.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 24, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> If not living your gimmick can get you fired...
> 
> ...What happens if R-Truth greets someone by saying "Hello"?



he becomes Kerwin White part 2

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsfztADiH9M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 24, 2010)

or maybe, if they find out that taker and kane can't summon lightbolts.. see, thats why i am embarrassed to tell ppl i am a wrestling fan..


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 24, 2010)

Heres the funny thing about Rosa Mendez...bitch is Canadian!


----------



## Grandia (Aug 24, 2010)

Speaking of Canadian, i just wanna announce that i want to bend Natalya's phat white canadian ass over and just fuck the shit outta her..........just.......like..........that


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah...that last post wasn't creepy or tmi or nothing...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 24, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Heres the funny thing about Rosa Mendez...bitch is Canadian!


Sarita is too. 

Isn't Taylor Wilde Canadian also?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2010)

Gail Kim is also Canadian.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 24, 2010)

It's more the fact they make her speak spanish when she barely counts as hispanic, she's part French or somethin. That's the point I was making.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2010)

Chris Jericho was actually born in New York.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 24, 2010)

I like to call it American Canadian. 

I can't believe they fired Serena's for not "living the character". I didn't know this was 1987.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 24, 2010)

So I finally listened to Drew's theme all the way through.  Downstait is kinda ridic.  Song really makes me want to be malicious.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 24, 2010)

It's different if your white. You don't get labeled with a stereotype gimmick.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 24, 2010)

all the white guys get generic cocky gimmicks.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 24, 2010)

Again...I'm talking about hispanics. Seriously...not all latinos speak Spanish.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 24, 2010)

Lol for real. all Latinos get that kind of gimick. JD speaks the truth.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 24, 2010)

Case and point, Super Mex Shawn Hernandez, he didn't speak a lick of Spanish. Dixie's bright idea, lets send him to AAA for a month so he can do Spanglish like Rey Mysterio. Stupidest idea ever.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 24, 2010)

Damn...I cant believe the E really fired Serena over something as petty as that(if it is true). Really dont know wat to say.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 24, 2010)

Poor Serena. I was looking forward to see in ring action from her.

All the girl did is go out to clubs. As long as she didn't make herself a fool, I don't see what's the problem. Screw that "protecting the gimmick" nonsense. It's not like she's Cena or Undertaker.


*Spoiler*: _Major Development for "They"_ 





"They" will be revealed at Bound for Glory according ot the Abyss lol.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 24, 2010)

"This just in John Cena has been released after his wife put him into an arm bar and made him tap out." Just callin it. If Flair's wife is now the man it'll happen to Cena too.

There is some first comment thing from Serena on PWInsider.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 25, 2010)

WWE are fools plain and simple. They did not say anything about Miz, Eve, Undertaker(who was at a UFC fight without his gimmick)


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 25, 2010)

not to say her release is good, but it doesnt bother me much.

She wasnt really doing just a whole lot other then following punk around.
besides, if your told to stay in the gimmick out side the show, then do it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 25, 2010)

Well Silver, gotta remember they don't let the girls who can wrestle, wrestle. Remember what happened when Tamina and Natie wrestled? They were showing up the models too much so they had the Nexus interfere somehow.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 25, 2010)

Ha! They did.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 25, 2010)

Johnny Ace: DAMNIT WHY ARE THE FAT GIRLS BETTER THAN THE BIKINI MODELS!? Vince send out the Nexus and ruin the match, not enough people are going to the bathroom!!!

That is probably what happened.


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 25, 2010)

exactly my point, those with talent dont get anywhere anymore anyways.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 25, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Poor Serena. I was looking forward to see in ring action from her.
> 
> All the girl did is go out to clubs. As long as she didn't make herself a fool, I don't see what's the problem. Screw that "protecting the gimmick" nonsense. It's not like she's Cena or Undertaker.
> 
> ...



OH MY GOD.. what the fuck... that sig is all kinds of wrong 

Itachi's Body


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2010)

Itachi Jackson .

/feels bad for Serena : (.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 25, 2010)

Pretty interesting interview with CM Punk.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N52H2j4ECF4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 25, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> exactly my point, those with talent dont get anywhere anymore anyways.




You have to know that argument could easily get ripped to shreds.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 25, 2010)

I think he's only talking about Divas on the American Pro Wrestling scene, not wrestlers in general.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 25, 2010)

That depends on your definition of "worker" too. Afterall the likes of Jillian who have found a niche as a foil to the interchangeable face diva is a better "worker" then Nattie and every girl on the indies and the butch broads bleeding buckets in Japan.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 25, 2010)

Jillian...really? That's your definition of a good worker? She wrestles one match three minute botchfest every two months...which is still six times as many matches as Serena wrestled.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 25, 2010)

Women's wrestling is like a step above midget wrestling in the US. All the pissing, moaning, and bitching in the world isn't going to change that simple fact.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 25, 2010)

The only women's wrestling anyone should watch is mexican women's wrestling...because wrestling's real in Mexico.


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 25, 2010)

did someone just say jillian is a better worker then natty? 

...this place never stops amazing me....


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 25, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The only women's wrestling anyone should watch is mexican women's wrestling...because wrestling's real in Mexico.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2010)

Fuck that face  .


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 25, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jillian...really? That's your definition of a good worker? She wrestles one match three minute botchfest every two months...which is still six times as many matches as Serena wrestled.





SilverCross said:


> did someone just say jillian is a better worker then natty?



I singled out Nattie because the Internet is in love with her as a "worker" and I don't get that. I've barley seen any of her pre-E work and I'm an Indy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). And yeah she hardly gets to show it, which is why I'm confused where all this love comes from. Her triple threat with Mickie/Beth was pretty good and of course her photoshoots...

We're all Internet Smarks that think we know everything about the business, but the fact of the matter is Jillian is a better worker then Nattie, Mickie, Katie Lea and even Del Rey. Jillian has secured herself a permanent gig. Every year when they clean house, she is spared. Why? Because she has found a niche for herself. Every year when they bring in new face divas all they have to do is send Jillian out to sing and they get an instant pop. She'll do the job in three minutes and collect her paycheck.

EVERY DIVA is expendable. Cut off one head, 4 more grow in its place. Why was Katie Lea released? Because they already have Jillian! What was Katie Lea's job? To lose to the Bellas. Then someone looked at the roster page and realized that Jillian is here... so she got the boot. Was Katie better in the ring then her? Maybe, maybe not. But that does not make her a better worker then Jillian.

That said I'd rather watch an AJ Styles match over a John Cena match, but I know which one is the better worker and it isn't Mr. PWI.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 25, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Fuck that face  .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 25, 2010)

John Cena is awesome and better than AJ Styles in every single way.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 25, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> I singled out Nattie because the Internet is in love with her as a "worker" and I don't get that. I've barley seen any of her pre-E work and I'm an Indy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). And yeah she hardly gets to show it, which is why I'm confused where all this love comes from. Her triple threat with Mickie/Beth was pretty good and of course her photoshoots...
> 
> We're all Internet Smarks that think we know everything about the business, but the fact of the matter is Jillian is a better worker then Nattie, Mickie, Katie Lea and even Del Rey. Jillian has secured herself a permanent gig. Every year when they clean house, she is spared. Why? Because she has found a niche for herself. Every year when they bring in new face divas all they have to do is send Jillian out to sing and they get an instant pop. She'll do the job in three minutes and collect her paycheck.
> 
> ...



in that sense.. then vickie wtfpwns everyone in E who ever stepped in the ring.. and cena epiclly fails in his "job" cuz he gets half pops almost everywhere..

not arguing, just sayin that this statement isn't 100% right..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 25, 2010)

Cena's job is to get over and sell merchandise. If he was getting utter silence and no one bought his shit, *then* he'd be "epiclly failing" his job.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 25, 2010)

Women's wrestling was NEVER a huge priority in the E. It was always secondary in Vince's eyes, which would prolly explain the recruitment process of hiring models over actual female wrestlers. Do I agree with it? No. Does it bother me? Yes, definitly, because as a fan of WRESTLING, I wanna see some good wrestling. But it aint a damn thing I can do bout it.

Honestly, I cringe whenever I see Kelly Kelly even throw a punch, let alone do a wrestling move...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 25, 2010)

Serena still had the most epic boobz in the WWE.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 25, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Cena's job is to get over and sell merchandise. If he was getting utter silence and no one bought his shit, *then* he'd be "epiclly failing" his job.



not saying he does.. but in the sense radish was expressing his point.. by comparison... he is "epiclly failing"... cuz even the most popless faces right now doesn't get jeers by half of the attendance in almost every city..


----------



## Vox (Aug 25, 2010)

Khris said:


> not saying he does.. but in the sense radish was expressing his point.. by comparison... he is "epiclly failing"... cuz even the most popless faces right now doesn't get jeers by half of the attendance in almost every city..



But it doesn't matter if Cena gets pop or jeers; as long as he gets a response. Thats what he's there for. To get recognized and sell shit. Jillian is there specifically to get booed and put other diva's over. I see what Radish is saying.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 25, 2010)

Vox said:


> But it doesn't matter if Cena gets pop or jeers; as long as he gets a response. Thats what he's there for. To get recognized and sell shit. Jillian is there specifically to get booed and put other diva's over. I see what Radish is saying.



1) no, cena isn't there to get a "response" he's there to get a "good response".. while he currently gets the best one apart from taker and trips.. in comparison to vickie's "bad response", he's failing.

2) so when did being a worker meant selling shit?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 25, 2010)

"Popless" faces aren't over faces. Getting over means that the crowd gives a damn about you and actually reacts and forms an opinion of you. That fact alone absolutely slaughters your point. If the crowd doesn't give a shit about you, then you're failing as a wrestler. End. Of. Story.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 25, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> "Popless" faces aren't over faces. Getting over means that the crowd gives a damn about you and actually reacts and forms an opinion of you. That fact alone absolutely slaughters your point. If the crowd doesn't give a shit about you, then you're failing as a wrestler. End. Of. Story.



thats kewl and all, but i believe we're talking about a "worker", which i am still baffled about its accurate definition.. since it seems everyone has his own version of it.. 

plus, you forgot that my argument was based on comparison basis.. 

i know cena sells, i would be an idiot if i disagreed..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 25, 2010)

Hogan and The Rock got boos all the time as a face...it's still the biggest reaction of the night. And Cena doesn't fail, since he still sells the most merchandise and his audience(little kids) love him to death. It's when they don't care about you that you have to worry(See: Drew McIntyre, Shelton Benjamin).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 25, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Hogan and The Rock got boos all the time as a face...it's still the biggest reaction of the night. And Cena doesn't fail, since he still sells the most merchandise and his audience(little kids) love him to death. It's when they don't care about you that you have to worry(See: Drew McIntyre, Shelton Benjamin).



hogan and rock got boos, but never like cena..

also, never said cena was a failure..


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2010)

Just listened to Cornette's commentary.

Jim calling the upcoming Florida promotion a big scandal.

He kind of has a good premise. Wrestlers were promised to be paid before they started working. Doesn't sound right.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hogan was getting booed quite a bit before he left the WWF in '93(watch the '93 Rumble. When he cheats and eliminates Sid after being eliminated himself, the arena booed the shit out of him) and Rock was getting booed out of buildings way before he officially turned heel in 2003.

And honestly, Vox's post sums up why your comparison doesn't really work far better than I could've.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 25, 2010)

Cena does get a good response even at the height of his hate.

CHA CHING.

The high pitched squealers bought his shirts and other misc merch while the older crowd still PAID for the privledge of booing him. He probably would've had a dull lengthy face reign, but the atmosphere really made things all the better. Probably the best title reign in the post Attitude Era. It was great seeing Cena go against a mass variety of opponents. Sure most of them had no prayer in a million years, but it was fun seeing people step up to the plate and get us out of the dry "same 4 guys" spell WWE has been in until 3 of them left.

Then HHH comes back to squash Sheamus...


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 25, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Serena still had the most epic boobz in the WWE.



Truth she was an epic combination of beauty,bust,and skill.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 25, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Wrestling Rey Mysterio and losing constantly, yeah, is being squashed. Not on an individual match basis, but looking at the bigger picture - using Punk as an example; if you have 4 PPV matches against Mysterio, lose 3 of them (winning 1 dirtily) and week-in, week-out on Smackdown, get your ass kicked and humiliated by Rey-Rey, then yes, you're being squashed. It's not a squash *match*, but a squashing overall. And look at him now - he went from being a serious contender by himself to losing against Kane and the Big Show even in 3-on-1 matches with the help of the SES.



Well really, at the end of the day CM Punk is a heel. He's a slimy coward. Sure, he can hold his own against the big dogs, but like say, Chris Jericho, CM Punk has been made legitimate enough that he can take those loses and still look like a legit threat to anyone. So running out on his two cronies at SummerSlam doesn't really hurt him at all because at the end of the day, thats who he is. That doesn't mean he isn't a main-eventer. I also just think WWE has been busy with other things on SmackDown.



> Looking at Swagger, we have the former WHC losing repeatedly (and cleanly) to a person who he's already supposedly injured with the Ankle Lock, and look at him now - he's nowhere near the title scene, he's been reduced to wrestling MVP on Superstars!



I'd agree about Swagger, which leads me to think that maybe they should have made him cash it in later. I don't think it was losing to Mysterio that brought him down, it was really just them having nothing to do with him, which really goes back to what I said above. WWE have prioritized the Kane-Undertaker-Mysterio scenario over pretty much every other main-event heel. It hasn't hurt Punk, but for a guy who hasn't yet...

A). Main-Evented SummerSlam and been the top heel in the company

B). Retired Jeff Hardy and

C). Main-Evented PPV's against the Undertaker.

Yeah, it's hurt Jack a lot. Not only has it made him look less legit against other main-eventers, but it's also stunted his growth, IMO. Like Sheamus, Swagger actually grew into his push instead of just flopping like so many have done before. Not only has he held his own against Mysterio, Taker, Trips etc. (as in, not get completely carried) but he's actually dragged pretty good performances out of middling lower card guys, such Kofi Kingston and John Morrison. When your name isn't Rey Mysterio, John Cena, William Regal or Matt Hardy, thats a pretty hard thing to do.

I assume he'll get back into the mix of things when this big Kane feud dies down, but for now... Yeah, another feud with MVP isn't really going to do wonders for your career.



Watchman said:


> With both of these examples, you have guys that were in the main event prior to taking on Mysterio, and afterwards are nowhere near it. It's pretty indisputable that jobbing repeatedly to Mysterio hurt their careers. Ziggler speaks for himself - he was stuck in the exact same position for close to a year after he had the misfortune of feuding with Mysterio.



Ziggler wasn't (and still isn't, really) ready for a main-event push, so I'm fine with them keeping him where he is right now.


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 26, 2010)

they did get a lot of boos, you just dont remember them as well.

As for what a worker is, a good worker is the ones who, obviously, put in the work, they work hard in ring, and out of the ring, this also means being good at it.
by that definition, Cena is a great worker.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 26, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Truth she was an epic combination of *beauty*,bust,and skill.




Even before they cut her hair, she was a total butterface.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 26, 2010)

> It appears as if we will be counting down yet again when it comes to the self proclaimed, “Ayatollah of Rock ‘n’ Rolla”, as World Wrestling Entertainment is now on the clock to make sure he stays inside the promotion.
> 
> According to several online reports, Chris Jericho‘s contract is set to expire in a few weeks, presumably following the upcoming Night of Champions pay-per-view event where he is scheduled to battle John Cena, “The Celtic Warrior” Sheamus, “The Viper” Randy Orton, “The Rated R Superstar” Edge, and Wade Barrett in a Six-Man Challenge for the WWE Championship title.
> 
> ...



hmm if true, i wouldnt be surprised if he wanted another break to do more of his fozzy stuff


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 26, 2010)

Good god.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 26, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Good god.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Raiden (Aug 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Angel Alexiel (Aug 26, 2010)

This thread needs more Zack Ryder.


woo! woo! woo! you know it!


----------



## Vox (Aug 26, 2010)

If theres one thing it doesn't need its more of that douchebag.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 26, 2010)

Aw man. How can you not love Zack Ryder?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 26, 2010)

Let's burn him.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 26, 2010)

I love how in some areas of the net certain wrestlers are beloved, and other areas hate them.

Like for example, some people here think Michael Tarver is actually good.


----------



## Angel Alexiel (Aug 26, 2010)

shun the non-believer Charlie!


----------



## Vox (Aug 26, 2010)

I dont know what it is but Ryder just irks me.

And I do like Tarver. Even if, after all this fucking time, he has still yet to show anything in-ring of worth (Except that reverse powerslam he did on Tatsu. I thought that was pretty neat.). I just like the way he carries himself. All threatening and brooding on screen yet he sounds really calm and collected on mic and fairly articulate. He should start saying various famous quotes from literature, showing that he is a bit of a thinker. I think he could pull that type of character off.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 26, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> I love how in some areas of the net certain wrestlers are beloved, and other areas hate them.
> 
> Like for example, some people here think Michael Tarver is actually good.



He's one of the best mic workers currently in the 'E, and has the *look.* He hasn't shown much in ring yet, but what he has shown pretty much guarantees him at the very _least_ a fruitful midcard career.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 26, 2010)

Watchman said:


> H*e's one of the best mic workers currently in the 'E*, and has the *look.* He hasn't shown much in ring yet, but what he has shown pretty much guarantees him at the very _least_ a fruitful midcard career.



Uh... what promos support this? The promos where he said he should be voted off, and then got angry when others agreed with him? Yeah, classic stuff...

I'm not sold on him at all. He's not bad in the ring, but he's just hugely bland across the board. I even think a spot in the mid card would be a push for this guy and he's flatly not good enough to be a super-jobber. I'll pass.


----------



## Angel Alexiel (Aug 26, 2010)

hey it could be worse....

he could be praising Otunga....


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 26, 2010)

Otunga has a higher ceiling than Tarver anyway, IMO.

Here comes the shit storm.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 26, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Hogan was getting booed quite a bit before he left the WWF in '93(watch the '93 Rumble. When he cheats and eliminates Sid after being eliminated himself, the arena booed the shit out of him) and Rock was getting booed out of buildings way before he officially turned heel in 2003.
> 
> And honestly, Vox's post sums up why your comparison doesn't really work far better than I could've.





Vox said:


> But it doesn't matter if Cena gets pop or jeers; as long as he gets a response. Thats what he's there for. To get recognized and sell shit. Jillian is there specifically to get booed and put other diva's over. I see what Radish is saying.



cena gets a great response no doubt.. but its also met with the same amount of jeers.. can't see how comparison doesn't work, when radish was the one who compared nattie's work with jillain.. i am speaking by your logic here 



RadishMan said:


> Cena does get a good response even at the height of his hate.
> 
> CHA CHING.
> 
> ...



i know he does.. so a worker is someone who puts butts in the seats.. like i said, he's a great worker.. but by comparison he's at least below average.. which was your logic to begin with 




SilverCross said:


> they did get a lot of boos, you just dont remember them as well.



i remember the rock getting plenty, but nowhere as near as this:-

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDy2PNIDrBA[/YOUTUBE]

has the rock ever acknowledge his booes on live TV? cuz he never got them to this extent.. 

again, this is by comparison..



> As for what a worker is, a good worker is the ones who, obviously, put in the work, they work hard in ring, and out of the ring, this also means being good at it.
> by that definition, Cena is a great worker.



he is dude.. can't gauge it by comparison is all what i am saying


----------



## Watchman (Aug 26, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Uh... what promos support this? The promos where he said he should be voted off, and then got angry when others agreed with him? Yeah, classic stuff...
> 
> I'm not sold on him at all. He's not bad in the ring, but he's just hugely bland across the board. I even think a spot in the mid card would be a push for this guy and he's flatly not good enough to be a super-jobber. I'll pass.



Can't find it on Youtube, but the promo where the Nexus apologise for beating up Cena on their RAW Debut but say it was necessary in order to make an impact and get contracts. He doesn't hesitate, he doesn't need long pauses, he was just quick and smooth. Like Vox said, he sounded really classy and articulate.


----------



## Vox (Aug 26, 2010)

Khris, I think you could be looking at it in a different perspective. I think you're saying that Radish was comparing the amount of pop Nattie gets to the amount of heat that Jillian receives. 

I see it as Radish comparing Jillian doing her job of putting up-and-coming face diva's over to Nattie ability to get over. I think everyone knows that Nattie could wrestle rings around Jillian but Jillian does her job to a T. That makes Jillian an extremely good worker. Nattie cannot seem to get over so while she is the better wrestler I think that Jillian is a better worker.

Now, Cena is the face of the WWE. Not face as in 'face and heel', face as in the person who is synonymous with WWE and vice versa. That is his main focus. That when you think of Cena, you think of the WWE. And Cena has done that. When you think of the WWE today, you immediately think of Cena. Cena does what he's supposed to do and that makes him a great worker.

I could go on, but, meh. Everyone realizes that Cena is, hate it or love it, pretty epic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 26, 2010)

Vox said:


> Khris, I think you could be looking at it in a different perspective. I think you're saying that Radish was comparing the amount of pop Nattie gets to the amount of heat that Jillian receives.
> 
> I see it as Radish comparing Jillian doing her job of putting up-and-coming face diva's over to Nattie ability to get over. I think everyone knows that Nattie could wrestle rings around Jillian but Jillian does her job to a T. That makes Jillian an extremely good worker. Nattie cannot seem to get over so while she is the better wrestler I think that Jillian is a better worker.


wouldn't that heavily rely on creative? nattie's carrying the hart dynasty in the mic work.. so its clearly not her fault.. 



> Now, Cena is the face of the WWE. Not face as in 'face and heel', face as in the person who is synonymous with WWE and vice versa. That is his main focus. That when you think of Cena, you think of the WWE. And Cena has done that. When you think of the WWE today, you immediately think of Cena. Cena does what he's supposed to do and that makes him a great worker.
> 
> I could go on, but, meh. Everyone realizes that Cena is, hate it or love it, pretty epic.



i get what your saying.. i don't disagree with what you said.. but in comparison to vickie's job is he a better worker?


----------



## Vox (Aug 26, 2010)

Definitely. His job entails a lot more than Vickies.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 26, 2010)

Vox said:


> I dont know what it is but Ryder just irks me.
> 
> And I do like Tarver. Even if, after all this fucking time, he has still yet to show anything in-ring of worth (Except that reverse powerslam he did on Tatsu. I thought that was pretty neat.). I just like the way he carries himself. All threatening and brooding on screen yet he sounds really calm and collected on mic and fairly articulate. He should start saying various famous quotes from literature, showing that he is a bit of a thinker. I think he could pull that type of character off.



to think a promo like this wasnt shown on RAW

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bc7jw1lYiTg&p=97F353EF408DD6BC&playnext=1&index=44[/YOUTUBE]

From 1:10


----------



## Vox (Aug 26, 2010)

Man, FCW is spitting out some polished talent. I might have to start watching some tapings.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 26, 2010)

Tarver may not be all that good in the ring, but the man has one thing that lots of guys wish they had and that's PRESENCE. One of the best images of the entire year has been the camera panning to Tarver showing up in the crowd just standing there with his bandana covering his mouth and looking like a dangerously violent friend signalling impending doom.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 26, 2010)

They need to start selling those things.

About the worker thing. Don't get me wrong... Jillian got lucky enough to land and nail a gimmick where it becomes an instant free ride. Any other heel diva could not pull it off on their own. Prior to Laycool getting 10 minutes of mic time every week I think the only over heel was Maryse. Even by diva standards she wasn't good, but she fulfilled her role so much that they're actually using her in a WWE lost art, valet/manager.

The whole business is about working everyone. Convince the fans into believing into what goes on in the ring. Everyone knows it's fake, but get them to invest enough in the product and what you are doing to want to see more of it enough to pay tickets. Very few people are doing this these days. For the most part the brand name of WWE is what sells. And that's why Rey and Cena are the tops. People pay and tune in to see what they are doing. I really don't think fans these days pay to see the likes of Sheamus get their asses kicked. They don't care if its Sheamus or Chavo, so long as Cena is doing it.

And even if you can't draw or what not, work the backstage crew into thinking you're hot shit and you're golden. Hell Nash and Hogan are STILL employed in 2010.....................


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 26, 2010)

Otunga is useless in every way except that he's banging a movie star, so he won't get fired until the divorce proceedings.

GREATEST WORKER EVER

And you got it all wrong. I pay to see Sheamus say "Fella" and kick people's heads in with the brogue kick.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 26, 2010)

It'll be interesting to see how Otunga makes out as a singles superstar .


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 26, 2010)

I can see it now. Otunga once again botches the spinebuster sadly for him it was on Orton, he got released the next day.


----------



## Legend (Aug 26, 2010)

^I can see that happening.

Btw was that Wade Barret on Commentary?


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 26, 2010)

He's got experience. He did it for a while in FCW before NXT started.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 26, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> I can see it now. Otunga once again botches the spinebuster sadly for him it was on Orton, he got released the next day.



Ahaha, probably will happen .

Some news...



> - Carlito debuts tomorrow night on MTV's Lucha Libre USA: Masked Warriors show.



 Saw Lucha Libre. Pretty big snoresfest. Best of luck to Carlito; hopefully, he can spice things up.


----------



## Legend (Aug 26, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> He's got experience. He did it for a while in FCW before NXT started.


He has a good voice for it


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 26, 2010)

Whats great about Wade Barrah, he sounds like he is speaking with the accent he should have. Regal doesn't sound like he's from Blackpool, but London.

Problem with Lucha Libre USA, outside some of the Rudos, and few of the Technicos its pretty bland. Please keep the Puerto Rican Powers off they look like jobbers. And the whole RJ Brewer angle is so stupid.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah .

I wonder if that Florida promotion will land a television deal .


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 26, 2010)

Word has it Jake Roberts has retired.

Take the hint Hogan, you are not Ric Flair, hell you aren't even Triple H, Trips has worked a more entertaining 3 minute burial than you have in a 30 minute match.

So what is this florida promotion I keep hearing about?


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 26, 2010)

Supposedly there's one in the works with serious money involved. Wait and see seems like a better option then getting excited. Wrestlers included.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 26, 2010)

^Yep, unfortunately though, there have been delays. Wrestlers were told they'd start getting paid as soon as October, but now that date has been pushed to January 2011 at least.

Jim Cornette condemned the promotion as a complete joke. He says it's likely that because of the delays and lack of mention of any specifical details, there is likely fradulent behavior going on.


----------



## Darc (Aug 26, 2010)

So Drew McIntyre started out pretty strong and all but now he's headlining WWE Superstars? Is he on a decline since the Vince angle seems dead?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 26, 2010)

lol @ brawl at Impact's opening.

Can't wait to see the 4 on 4 later tonight.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 26, 2010)

Darc said:


> So Drew McIntyre started out pretty strong and all but now he's headlining WWE Superstars? Is he on a decline since the Vince angle seems dead?



Drew isn't a legit main eventer so I wouldn't stress being on Superstars UNTIL it starts becoming a regular thing. Then panic.


----------



## Vox (Aug 26, 2010)

Ala Swagger. But thats cool. Once this Kane storyline finishes, we'll be back in the hunt.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 26, 2010)

Amazing match between MCMG and Generation Me.

Beer Money beat the shit out of the FBI.

TNA tag team division looking very good.

Now they need to fix the Knockouts division.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes. Hopefully Katie Lea gets signed. She could add some spice to the division pending she still does the goth girl look.

Abyss' they better be damn good...for two months of build up.

I still don't like Generation Me couple of spot monkeys.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 26, 2010)

They're definitely not going to get anywhere if they don't get on the mic.

Abyss' brawl with Rhyno was good. Rhyno is the perfect guy for a brawl.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 26, 2010)

I could care less if The Young Bucks have the mic skills of Flair and Jericho. It's the whole too many god damn flips. By the time one flip is done they're doing another.

Pretty decent 4 Vs. 4 tag.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 26, 2010)

I see. 

TNA was good this week.
Very solid show all through out the two hours.

But again, TNA's biggest problem remains. Their crowd at times, looks completely clueless. COMPLETELY clueless. No chants, just blank stares. 

Reaction shaping up to be interesting too lol.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 26, 2010)

Man, fuck Generation Me.

MAGNUS/WOLFE HAVE ARRIVED

Chelsea - Can I get a dress?
Wolfe - Yes. When you have your own money.

Chelsea - Can we get something to eat?
Wolfe - No. You ate yesterday.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 26, 2010)

And Chelsea goes shopping with the credit card. I love her. British women...they're God's gift to us Americans.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 27, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Man, fuck Generation Me.
> 
> MAGNUS/WOLFE HAVE ARRIVED
> 
> ...



Keep your hoes in check


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 27, 2010)

Hard to believe she betrayed him.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 27, 2010)

That backflip was pretty sexy, and their spots could be taken with a lot less risk.  Imagine those kids as smart playing heels.  I enjoyed Gen Me, Anderson being a peacekeeper was boo.  Pope stealing angle's win was nice.  Real good ep.  I even liked Hardy vs Nash.  And sting shutting flair up.  Really, really good episode.  Let's hope it's not a fluke.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 27, 2010)

does anyone know why eric bischoff considered chris jericho a midcarder for life?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 27, 2010)

Because Chris Jericho was generic as hell for a really long time.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 27, 2010)

You are missing the point. That's all their moveset is, flips! Sure they got like 2 ground based moves. Too many flips is a bad thing.


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 27, 2010)

The Jeff Jarrett-Samoa Joe in-ring segment on Impact this week was probably the best thing I've seen on TNA in a long, long time. Just so well executed. Not really surprising, but big props to both guys.


----------



## Vox (Aug 27, 2010)

Fuck, Sabu is the king of botch.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Aug 27, 2010)

wrestling is like the only thing where a good guy is someone who lies, cheats and steals and a bad guy is someone who doesn't, and a bad guy is straightedge and a good guy is someone who isn't or something lol. also bs about Serena being released I mean wtf.

and that pic of Mickie you guys posted a while back is so not hot. Michelle Mccool is hotter than her, also the old ECW was better cause of the hot girls and the stripping, like with Kelly Kelly and her Exhibitionist thing.

what is a trios match?

and who is that girl in the pic yous posted a while back with Sheamus and Drew Mcintyre?

also Kane's storyline recently has been f'ing awesome. that was one of the best promos ever.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 27, 2010)

ok, just sayin, but all this Undertaker and Kane going on at SD, I actually wish Paul Bearer would be tossed in the there


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 27, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> You are missing the point. That's all their moveset is, flips! Sure they got like 2 ground based moves. Too many flips is a bad thing.


So...young RVD was a bad thing?  Notice how he was a spot monkey who kept his crazy spots smart (as possible in ECW days).  You can't tell me he sells because of his mic work.  He's kind of like a prototype for AJ Styles.  So damn good, who cares what he says so long as he's audible and clear.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 27, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> The Jeff Jarrett-Samoa Joe in-ring segment on Impact this week was probably the best thing I've seen on TNA in a long, long time. Just so well executed. Not really surprising, but big props to both guys.



I agree; Joe did an excellent job.

I wonder where he will stand in future storylines.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 27, 2010)

RVD has always been terrible. Much like the Big Red Interest Killer™.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeh; I STILL don't get what makes RVD SO popular everywhere he goes.  Well, aside from potheads think they empathise with him, but really?  That works out this well?  When I think of ECW I think of Tazz, Rhyno, Raven, yet most think of him first.   Least it seems that way now.

Btw, I didn't even notice the OJ SJ match was a burial because OJ worked his mindtricks in the ring gimmick pretty well.

By the by, I am so addicted to WWE themes.  What does WWE put in this stuff?

Ooooohh Radio!  Tell me everything  you know!


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 27, 2010)

Del Rio was awesome once again.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 27, 2010)

Smackdown doesn't come on for me until 8 PM LA time. 

SO NO SPOILERS! 

Oh and RVD is awesome, he just is. His stoner character, his yoga shit, his outdated 90s look, his spotty style that just fits with him so well, his ability to mesh so well with technical wrestlers. How can you NOT like RVD?

Because he blows on the stick?


----------



## Grandia (Aug 27, 2010)

great kofi/ziggler match on SD, loads of near falls, probably their best yet


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 27, 2010)

orochimarusama21 said:


> wrestling is like the only thing where a good guy is someone who lies, cheats and steals and a bad guy is someone who doesn't, and a bad guy is straightedge and a good guy is someone who isn't or something lol. also bs about Serena being released I mean wtf.
> 
> and that pic of Mickie you guys posted a while back is so not hot. Michelle Mccool is hotter than her, also the old ECW was better cause of the hot girls and the stripping, like with Kelly Kelly and her Exhibitionist thing.
> 
> ...



you like girls shaped like sticks?

If you watch wrestling for stripping girls, your doing it wrong.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 27, 2010)

like omg! tiffany just tweeted "tweet tweet".

Is she back?


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 27, 2010)

Shaddup about SD.  I'm at work and getting laid tonite so im gonna miss it ~_~...maybe i can get her to watch it...

I get why, I just don't feel it like his fans.  Will I chant during his song?  Hell yeah.  Would I smoke a bowl with him?  Hell yeah.  Would I ask him to help me get flexible?  Hell yeah.  But once the match starts I just kinda get bored.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 27, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> RVD has always been terrible. Much like the Big Red Interest Killer?.



Hey look, someone with a shitty wrestling opinion...it must be Shadow!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 27, 2010)

Nah, I can't have a shitty wrestling opinion since I don't like Kane.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 27, 2010)

RVD isn't pure flips. He has like 50 heel kicks in his arsenal.

Luna Vachon died apparently.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah, RIP Luna Vachon.

Interesting feud between Doug Williams and Sabu apparently igniting on Impact .

.......

Can't help but notice TNA has only announced TWO matches for No Surrender. Not good lol.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 27, 2010)

Also...God has a sense of humor. Steph gave Trips another daughter. This is amusing.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 27, 2010)

Unless RVD was in the ring with someone that was way better than him he just didn't have very good matches.

I'm sure I'll get multiple replies of WHAT ABOUT JERRY LYNN AND SABU LOL!!!!1!!~ but really, none of those matches were good. RVD is horribly overrated, by the IWC and himself.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 27, 2010)

Stop caring about RVD a long time ago.

Uneventful TNA champion. Hopefully next one will be better.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Aug 27, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> you like girls shaped like sticks?
> 
> If you watch wrestling for stripping girls, your doing it wrong.



yes Kelly Kelly is hot and so is Melina.

Piggy James is not hot and just fat.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 27, 2010)

I was just thinking. When does NXT season 2 finish? Maybe (hopefully) Kaval wins it and challenges Dolph Ziggler for the I.C title at Night of Champions.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 27, 2010)

I think Mickie's cute...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 27, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Also...God has a sense of humor. Steph gave Trips another daughter. This is amusing.



God must be a fan of women's wrestling.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 27, 2010)

Bragging Rights Poster



Hell in a Cell


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 27, 2010)

Little boy. You have never seen Kelly Kelly without the 10 pounds of make up. Kelly isn't even attractive with the make up. She's just another penny a dozen blond bimbo.

Amusing aint it Gashir? The McMahon legacy will disappear...just as planned.


----------



## Darc (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm sorry but watching CM Punk v/s JTG with the SES on ringside throwing up signs and yelling was looking mad racist LMAO


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 27, 2010)

Melina has a great body, but definitely a butter face. Mickie is the best around. *cues song*


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 27, 2010)

Ha!  Sheamus facing McIntyre.  Knew it was coming.  Kofi to Miz is my fave pairing.  Mark Henry?  Er, I miss something?  Is that Bourn to Rey?  Also, Miz has the best stare IMO.  Maybe I'm just properly trained by vince.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 27, 2010)

Man, that Bragging Rights poster is epic on so many levels.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 27, 2010)

Lol@ Jack Swagger messing with the camera.


----------



## Vox (Aug 27, 2010)

No fucking Swagger again!? Unless Swagger is in a WHC match at Bragging Rights, fuck that PPV.

But that poster looks epic indeed. Orton looks srs biznss.


----------



## Legend (Aug 27, 2010)

Shaemus and Drew have been going at it for years


----------



## Raiden (Aug 27, 2010)

Epic Bragging Rights poster is epic.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 27, 2010)

I doubt most of the guys on the poster will be on the Bragging Rights teams anyways


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 27, 2010)

If Evan Bourne, Mark Henry and Jack Swagger are on either teams, I'm a happy boy.

They should give Chris Masters a spot on the SmackDown team, too. I'm serious.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 27, 2010)

The way I see it is something like this

RAW Team: John Cena, Sheamus,The Miz, John Morrison, R-Truth, Mark Henry, Evan Bourne.

Smackdown Team: Rey Mysterio, Alberto Del Rio, Drew McKintyre, Cody Rhodes, Christian, Matt Hardy and Jack Swagger.

Edge is rumored to return to return to Smackdown so I see him facing Undertaker for the World Championship at this PPV while Orton goes after Barrett for the WWE Championship.


----------



## Legend (Aug 27, 2010)

Thats automatic win for Raw


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 27, 2010)

Actually there are rumors Miz may also be on Smackdown after the move since they wanna beef up the roster after the move.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 27, 2010)

Miz has the Raw briefcase. His MITB win will be useless on SD.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 27, 2010)

I actually heard they wanted to move Orton and Bourne over.




Perverted King said:


> The way I see it is something like this
> 
> RAW Team: John Cena, Sheamus, The Miz, *John Morrison*, *R-Truth*, Mark Henry, Evan Bourne.
> 
> ...



Aside from the bolded, thats a pretty darn good match. If Bourne's on the team I don't see any reason for Morrison or Truth to be there.

And McIntyre is just awful.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 27, 2010)

Well thats the rumor on all the sites like PWI and NoDQ. So he could fail to cash it in, yeah yeah boo hiss whatever, he could win and bring the title to SD, or he could lose his briefcase.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 28, 2010)

Perverted King said:


> Miz has the Raw briefcase. His MITB win will be useless on SD.



Yeah as if rules and logic ever stopped them before.

For instance they could do a title swap with the shows and since his shot is for the WWE...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 28, 2010)

Swagger was on RAW and cashed in on Smackdown. Edge was on RAW and cashed his on Smackdown. There is absolutely zero brand restriction when it comes to MitB briefcases.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 28, 2010)

That's for regular MITBs. I believe for the MITB PPV they said that each briefcase was for the brand's title. Still it's like the 30-day rule. It only matters when it's convenient.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 28, 2010)

Can't wait for RAW. Should be good. 

In other news ...




> *-- Thursday night's edition of TNA iMPACT! did a 1.07 (1.1) cable rating, with 1,443,000 viewers.
> 
> -- TNA ReAction, which followed iMPACT! on Thursday night, drew a 0.68 (0.7) cable rating, with 915,000 viewers.*




Predictable. 

I genuinely believe that if ReAction is to work, TNA has to reduce it by half an hour, and push everything back one hour. Sorry, but...no one is going to stay up/in general watch until midnight, especially when school starts back. Granted that's not easy to do, but meh, they're the ones who wanted to buy another hour of airtime for the show lol. 

It's kind of cool how it has a postshow feel, but honestly, it completely loses my interest after the first ten minutes.

Regular rating sounds about right. They should be able to get back where they were (1.1,1.2 ish) by next week.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 28, 2010)

Of course its a work. But it has better writing than Impact for some reason. Also Jeff Hardy calling Abyss a mother fucker was epic.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 28, 2010)

"is to work" as in he show being successful in general lol.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh sorry misread. It comes on at 9 for me since I got satellite. I like it as it is now. I actually think the E could do a show like this and use it to get some of their stars over.


----------



## Shikakumaru (Aug 28, 2010)

My oh my is Alberto Del Rio something else.  He is already a favorite of mine.  His new rivalry with Rey Mysterio should be pretty nice.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 28, 2010)

Alberto is the Anti-Eddie. Everything Eddie Guerrero was, Albert is not.


----------



## Shikakumaru (Aug 28, 2010)

Well he has shown big promise so far.  His charisma and technique are really top notch.  His mic skills were surprisingly good as well.

There will never be another Eddie Guerrero, but another charismatic Mexican superstar doesn`t hurt, especially coming from a prestigious wrestling background.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 28, 2010)

Who's smile is greater, Albero's or Swagger's ?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 28, 2010)

Not sayin hes the new Eddie but his Gimmick is being the Anti-Eddie, listen to his ramblings about honesty.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 28, 2010)

I already like him over macintosh.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 28, 2010)

Alberto is a rich asshole that thinks he's better than everyone and then he goes and proves it. He's like Mexican JBL, only he's got the skills to back it up everything he says. It's pretty awesome. 

And that smirk. Gotta love the smirk.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 28, 2010)

The first vignette they ran. Where he talked about not stealing, cheating, or lying was what makes me think of Anti-Eddie. He's like a cross of the Anti-Eddie and JBL.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 28, 2010)

Interesting.



> A camera crew for NXT recorded the entire evening for vignettes to be used on NXT season 3. None of the talent used for the evening had a name or appearance change like similar shoots for the previous NXT seasons.
> Here’s a list of talent that the camera crew appeared to focus on…
> 
> Xavier Woods (Consequences Creed)
> ...


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 28, 2010)

Is too soon to bring up Mason Ryan.

Richie Steamboat Jr. is a must see. He was trained by Harley Race and wrestled around the world before going to FCW.

Wouldn't mind seeing both tag team in there either.

Bo Rotundo and Wes Brisco need to get the fuck out. They are boring as fuck.


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 28, 2010)

Creed would be a bit odd to see, after all his time in TNA..


----------



## Shikakumaru (Aug 28, 2010)

Bo Rotundo was not that bad as Husky Harris... He brought a unique element.  He just lacks any sort of connection with the audience, but the wrestling is there.  Of course, in the WWE, connecting with the audience is much more valuable than selling hits and working momentum properly, although that is important too...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 28, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> Creed would be a bit odd to see, after all his time in TNA..


Hopefully, he's actually learned how to wrestle instead of being a bland spotmonkey.


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 28, 2010)

he could wrestle before, his biggest issue was the gimmick.

also, Husky was awesome o.O


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 28, 2010)

He was more of a spotmonkey than an actual wrestler. Creed, that is.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 28, 2010)

I agree, Creed wasn't really that great of a wrestler and for a spot monkey, his spots were kind of mediocre.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 28, 2010)

Seriously, where da fuck does the E gets these names from? Johnny Curtis? Derrick Bateman? Jinder Mahal?? SMDH.


----------



## Shikakumaru (Aug 28, 2010)

Just a random thought, could Muhammad Hassan (Mark Copani, recently changed his name to Mark Magnus) very well be the greatest heel the WWE has ever seen?  The way his WWE career ended was an extreme injustice by the way...


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 28, 2010)

I always assumed a lot of his move set was due to his gimmick, it kinda called for flashy crap.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 28, 2010)

Shikakumaru said:


> Just a random thought, could Muhammad Hassan (Mark Copani, recently changed his name to Mark Magnus) very well be the greatest heel the WWE has ever seen?  The way his WWE career ended was an extreme injustice by the way...



How about...NO?


----------



## Shikakumaru (Aug 28, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> How about...NO?



Name one wrestler that got even close to the amount of heat that he did at any point in their career, let alone their *debut*.  And it sure as hell wasn't because he sucked as a wrestler or performer.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 28, 2010)

Shikakumaru said:


> Name one wrestler that got even close to the amount of heat that he did at any point in their career, let alone their *debut*.  And it sure as hell wasn't because he sucked as a wrestler or performer.



This guy. Now try to think about wrestling before 2005.


----------



## Shikakumaru (Aug 28, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This guy. Now try to think about wrestling before 2005.



That's WWF, not WWE? 

Actually now that I think about it he is probably up there when talking about all time heels in pro wrestling rather than just WWE.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 28, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> He was more of a spotmonkey than an actual wrestler. Creed, that is.



I think he's a lot better than pretty much every X-Division guy in TNA right now not named Desmond Wolfe or Jay Lethal. The dude punches like a pro, has some great set pieces and was one of like - 4-5 guys in TNA - who could actually pace a match and had something resembling a grasp of timing. He's a pretty good face in peril, too.

My definition of a spot monkey would be Chris Sabin or Amazing Red. Creed actually builds to his spots, or at least does a lot better than other guys.

Whether he is ready for the main roster is a mystery at this point, though. I haven't seen any of his work in FCW.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 28, 2010)

Creed would probably fill the Funaki or Jimmy Wang Yang role if he ever made it to the main roster. The cruiser you can reliably call on to make other dudes look good at the beginning of a push.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 28, 2010)

Shikakumaru said:


> That's WWF, not WWE?
> 
> Actually now that I think about it he is probably up there when talking about all time heels in pro wrestling rather than just WWE.


WWF and WWE are the SAME DAMN THING.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 28, 2010)

I would say a mid-card spot is most likely where he will be. I think enough potential is there that he could _possibly_ be a main-eventer one day, but thats unlikely. I'd say mid-card work horse is a logical spot for Creed.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 28, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> I would say a mid-card spot is most likely where he will be. I think enough potential is there that he could _possibly_ be a *main-eventer* one day, but thats unlikely. I'd say mid-card work horse is a logical spot for Creed.



Ladies and gentlemen...the biggest Creed mark in the universe.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 29, 2010)

From what i saw of Creed he reminded me of one of those annoying CAWs you'd face online in a wwe game.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 29, 2010)

Only, Creed's as short as Taz. lol


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 29, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ladies and gentlemen...the biggest Creed mark in the universe.



I said it's pretty unlikely that he will, but who knows how high Creeds ceiling is?


----------



## Grandia (Aug 29, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> I said it's pretty unlikely that he will, but who knows how high Creeds ceiling is?



with the rest of the black wrestlers


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah, I'm sure Booker T is incredibly bitter over his career.




out


----------



## Grandia (Aug 29, 2010)

lol i was fucking with you


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 29, 2010)

did he get pregnant?


----------



## Vox (Aug 29, 2010)

So, someone literally said that Alex Shelley is the best wrestler in the world today.

What the fuck is wrong with people?


----------



## K (Aug 29, 2010)

Shawn Michaels is fucking awesome.

Everyone else sucks balls.

Wait, it's all fake anyways.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 29, 2010)

Vox said:


> So, someone literally said that Alex Shelley is the best wrestler in the world today.
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with people?



Yeah...everyone knows it's Chris Sabin.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 30, 2010)

Here is more insanity. Someone on Bleacher Report said, Danielson is overrated.


----------



## Vox (Aug 30, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Here is more insanity. Someone on Bleacher Report said, Danielson is overrated.



Well he's no Swagger


----------



## Raiden (Aug 30, 2010)

Bah, who cares.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 30, 2010)

Please WWE. Give me Daniel Bryan vs. Jack Swagger at WrestleMania 27 next year. 

Pretty please? With a cherry on top?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 30, 2010)

No Vox. Swagger is no Danielson. Get it right. All that guy has is size and an amateur background. They got rid of the chest pounding and everything that gave him personality because in the WWE heels have to be as serious as a heart attack. Where as Danielson doesn't need a personality, he can just go and make someone tap out and people love it.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 30, 2010)

I miss ECW (the WWE version).


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 30, 2010)

We all do. This NXT thing was stupid from the start. Maybe they should have just started televising FCW nationally.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 30, 2010)

Maybe in your opinion, Jareth. But you're negative and cynical about pretty much everything the WWE do. :/


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 30, 2010)

Kay said:


> Shawn Michaels is fucking awesome.
> 
> Everyone else sucks balls.
> 
> Wait, it's all fake anyways.


This is so easy that I don't even have to try and troll it. All the regs can just fill-in the blanks with what I'd say about the ChromeDome Kid.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 30, 2010)

Am I the only one here who likes NXT?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 30, 2010)

I havent even bothered to watch :/


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 30, 2010)

It just seems like a shitty idea. Give some guy new to the WWE Universe an instant title shot at a world title? At least make it a midcard title first.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 30, 2010)

How do we know thats going to be a running trend of all the NXT winners? And Wade proved himself over the last few months, so IMO he's more than worthy of a multi-man main-event match at a PPV.

And no one on NXT season two is worthy of a main-event push. About four guys on that show are ready for the main roster (Joe Henning isn't one of them) right now. As such, whoever wins I doubt will be given a main-event title match. A Kaval-Ziggler match at NOC makes sense, IMO. The reason Barrett has been given the main-event match is because of how much momentum the Nexus angle has.

Also, what most people don't realize is that the winner is guaranteed an opportunity at any championship, not specifically a World title.


----------



## Vox (Aug 30, 2010)

But they would look stupid if they didn't take a shot at a World Title.

Now Barrett has looked every bit the Main Eventer since his debut with the Nexus. It's crazy actually how much so, actually. But he is definitely the exception to the rule. There is no way the next winner will be this successful this quickly no matter who it is.


----------



## Vox (Aug 30, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> No Vox. Swagger is no Danielson. Get it right. All that guy has is size and an amateur background. They got rid of the chest pounding and everything that gave him personality because in the WWE heels have to be as serious as a heart attack. Where as Danielson doesn't need a personality, he can just go and make someone tap out and people love it.



And Bryan has no personality, no size and no amateur background? All the best for your future endeavors, Bryan.


----------



## Legend (Aug 30, 2010)

Ive never watched a full ep of nxt

Btw what happened to the US title?


----------



## Vox (Aug 30, 2010)

The Miz carries it but there hasn't been a feud for it for the longest time. Look for Bryan to win it at NOC.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 30, 2010)

Vox said:


> And Bryan has no personality, no size and no amateur background? All the best for your future endeavors, Bryan.



Huh?

Sheamus, the Miz, Daniel Bryan, Jack Swagger, Alberto Del Rio and probably Wade Barrett are the only young/new guys that I would consider guaranteed to be staples of the top card in the future. Christian is guaranteed to be a legitimate main-eventer if they all of a sudden decide to push him, but everyone else... whether it be Evan Bourne, Cody Rhodes, Ted Dibiase, Dolph Ziggler, Kaval, Kofi Kingston or nearly any other younger mid-carder is just a big coin toss right now.

Barring John Cena, Randy Orton and CM Punk of course, who still have years and years left ahead and are already staples of the top card.


----------



## Legend (Aug 30, 2010)

I really think Kofi has staying power its something about him.


----------



## Vox (Aug 30, 2010)

Man, Del Rio annoys me on the mic. His accent is really atrocious.

"Ladies and gentlemans!!!"

Is that purposefully done or just how he is? Like, Santino's is on purpose. But Del Rio?

And I'm standing by my earlier statement. Bryan will not become a ME star. And if by some unforeseeable miracle he does I will wallow in denial and never admit to being wrong like any smark worth their salt. Or just jump on the bandwagon depending on my memory.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 30, 2010)

Legend said:


> I really think Kofi has staying power its something about him.



well he's pretty much the only face after big show and rey on SD who consistently gets a huge pop and name chants throughout his matches.


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 30, 2010)

thats because after rey and big show..well he kinda is the only face that ever gets any kind of push..

NXT, I've liked what I've seen, some of the promo stuff needs to go away, but the over all effect I like, its such an easy way to get attention to what can be some new future stars of WWE.
NXT winner getting a title shot? thats ok if they have the momentum......winner getting the title? I'd rather not, theres others who'v worked longer and harder for that...perhaps next year if he's still got the heat he has now, i could see barret with the title...
Other wise, as Bret Hart said long ago, the title just doesnt mean what it once did.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 30, 2010)

The title already doesn't mean what it once did, so what's the difference?


----------



## Vox (Aug 30, 2010)

Fuck Brett Hart.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2010)

Bret is awesome. 

It's not his fault a piece of shit midcarder like Jack Swagger had the shittiest title reign to ever be shitted.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 30, 2010)

Jack Swagger has the skills for the main event. It's not his fault he was given such horrendous booking. "HEY WORLD CHAMP, LET'S HAVE YOU BE PINNED CLEAN  BY KOFI KINGSTON WITH A HIGH CROSS-BODY! "


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2010)

If you look back in this thread, I said the exact same thing about Swagger's booking. But everyone was like "Meh...his booking's fine. He shouldn't have to look strong...feed him to Orton!"

Now people act all offended because he ends up looking weak.

TOLD YOU SO.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 30, 2010)

Swagger was a nobody who cashed in the MITB. The chances of him not being a strong champion were not very low.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 30, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Swagger was a nobody who cashed in the MITB. The chances of him not being a strong champion were not very low.



Stop double-negativing! 

And there's a difference between "making Swagger a strong champion" and "having him lose clean to midcarders with moves that you wouldn't expect would even be able to beat other midcarders".

Yeah, it would have looked rather weird if Swagger was suddenly dominating Cena, Orton etc. but they still could have booked him to look like a decent threat even without having him go over the top stars of the company.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2010)

Swagger's booking was retarded. He beats Orton clean on ppv...but then he gets his ass kicked by a parade of midcarders every week on Smackdown.

In what universe does that make any sense?


----------



## Grandia (Aug 30, 2010)

oh god, she's done it again! 

Twitter:


> TNADixie   Just signed a new talent contract on someone you guys
> have been asking about. Stay tuned!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2010)

Well...that's how Shannon Moore got a job. Who else has a twitter account and has been begging for a job?


----------



## Grandia (Aug 30, 2010)

shane helms might be joining since he's friends with jeff hardy. Easy connections.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 30, 2010)

Bleh, Dixie's going to need a batch of aspiring stars to run a solid show once the EV2 guys leave. Pretty sure they're being written off television soon.


----------



## Legend (Aug 30, 2010)

STAND BACK!!! THERES A HURRICANE COMING THROUGH
[YOUTUBE]5vocEGV9PNw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2010)

Helms was cool until he came back and looked like homeless dude and had that ultra-douchey "HELMS" tattoo on his back. It was like "Fuck, dude...no wonder Velvet Sky kicked your ass to the curb."


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 30, 2010)

Why did he end up leaving WWE again?  Injury?  Also, that song is awesome and I liekdhim as an arrogant heel.  After being a joke face so long it made all kinds of sense, given his performance while under that gimmick.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 30, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Am I the only one here who likes NXT?


Nope. Could do without that awful theme, though.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 30, 2010)

He was cut in spring cleaning.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2010)

Helms was fired for punching Jericho in the head and resisting arrest.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm surprised it took this long (if it is) considering his Carolina Connection Boys are there.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 30, 2010)

The problem with the nxt theme song is. It is incredibly gay. It's so gay Orlando Jordan wants it as his theme.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 30, 2010)

Thoughts on RAW tonight so far?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2010)

Boring as usual. Only Kane/Undertaker with the mix of Nexus has been interesting.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2010)

CM Punk's segment has been awesome.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 30, 2010)

BWWAHAHAHAHAHAH CM PUNK ON BIG SHOW WAS HILARIOUS........

CM PUNK ON BIG SHOW'S IMPERSONATION OF HOGAN " I thought you were going to do something entertaining.....that was BORING" AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 30, 2010)

"You're not funny and nobody likes you "

 I love Punk, always have done for nearly a decade now.

...

This Raw is shit


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 30, 2010)

What was the purpose of that number 1 contender match for the tag titles ending the way it did?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2010)

Hmm...not a bad ending. I am super surprised that Slater pinned Sheamus. Even more surprised that Cena got pinned!


 Wow...Sheamus from what he has shown is a pretty bad champ.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 30, 2010)

I love how the Intros for the tag team match were longer than the actual matches themselves.  2 hours and if you combine the entrance with the poses and the songs for all the superstars tonight......its still longer than any of the matches that happened.   Thank God CM Punk came in to salvage whatever was left.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 30, 2010)

John Cena is a giant fuckhead


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 30, 2010)

Bit of a rushed ending to the main even =/

Though Justin Gabriel seems to have found a deposit of kryptonite somewhere lol


----------



## Raiden (Aug 30, 2010)

Segment with Punk my favorite part of RAW.

Rest was alright.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2010)

Holy shit was RAW stupid.

Nexus down to only 5 people is now officially the Spirit Squad.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 30, 2010)

its bound to happen the moment they lost in Summerslam


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Holy shit was RAW stupid.
> 
> Nexus down to only 5 people is now officially the Spirit Squad.



 I am pretty sure Skip will be back....though with a broken ankle...probably after Nexus dies.


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 31, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> John Cena is a giant fuckhead



what?


----------



## Shadow (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't even know why CM Punk wasn't drafted into Raw......so far I've never seen a bad segment from him ever since SES started.  I mean his Royal Rumble alone is like a top 10 moment for the year already.

And I dont like Skip and Otunga two big black guys who can't wrestle.  I mean seriously the only real wrestling move we saw from Otunga tonight was a headlock and that is it.  Everytime he gets body slammed he grabs his back and twitches like a biotch.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 31, 2010)

Skip is white...


 And you do not like Skip!? he is awesome!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 31, 2010)

It's pretty hilarious to watch people go all Chicken Little and invoking the Spirit Squad on Nexus when they're just coming off of dominating RAW for almost 3 months and the Squad never go anywhere near the push Nexus did.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 31, 2010)

Skip needs to go back to yip yip yip what it do. I liked that bit.

So if the Nexus is the spirit squad does that mean some faction is gonna box em up and send em down to florida?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> So if the Nexus is the spirit squad does that mean some faction is gonna box em up and send em down to florida?



I sure hope so. 

Why couldn't it have been Otunga that got his ankle snapped?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 31, 2010)

Who knows. I have no earthly idea why they would let a guy who isn't even on the level of Kelly Kelly come up.


----------



## Darc (Aug 31, 2010)

I was laughing pretty hard @ how Bret high tailed it outta the ring and the area and left Taker to get his ass jumped.

Damn old man ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), that's one coffin the WWE needs to close already.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 31, 2010)

As if Taker would take the hint.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 31, 2010)

RAW was ok, nothing special. I think the best part was Punk's promo, in which he proved once again, that he should be on RAW, and he's definitly the best heel in the E. He's a heat magnet. I patiently await da day when he's drafted to RAW, and is given a the top heel push.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 31, 2010)

The Pariah of Purity should be on Raw. Things would be interesting.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 31, 2010)

If only undertaker di not miss like 1 or 3 wrestlemanias who would probably have retired after theis last one. I think they are aiming for 20-0. That would push the record way out of reach.


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 31, 2010)

Darc said:


> I was laughing pretty hard @ how Bret high tailed it outta the ring and the area and left Taker to get his ass jumped.
> 
> Damn old man ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), that's one coffin the WWE needs to close already.



You do realize the man CANT take bumps any more right?
Sever concussion + stroke doesnt leave you in that great of shape, the fact the man has done half of what hes done in recent years is awesome.


Really, after the crap that mans survived threw the past decade, let him have his moments here, hes more then earned them.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 31, 2010)

Vox said:


> Man, Del Rio annoys me on the mic. His accent is really atrocious.
> 
> "Ladies and gentlemans!!!"
> 
> Is that purposefully done or just how he is? Like, Santino's is on purpose. But Del Rio?



Definitely. He was pretty much the main guy in the Mexican promotion CMLL, which right now is drawing just as big crowds as the WWE. The WWE's wanted him for a while, and finally signed him last year. How do I know he'll be a star? Because his contract says he will. He's got as close to creative control without actually having it than anyone.




Legend said:


> I really think Kofi has staying power its something about him.



I kind of have to agree, the guy has tons of potential. He'll have to sort his offense out before he moves up the card any time soon, though.


----------



## Vox (Aug 31, 2010)

He looks good in the ring. Heres hoping he grows the chops. That rolling armbar of his is fucking sweet.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 31, 2010)

Just finished Raw. Alberto Del Rio and CM Punk were great, but overall it was pretty poor, and certainly not what I'd have expected from a landmark 900th Episode. Hopefully the 1000th Episode edition (Which come on, HAS to be booked in Madison Square Garden) will be a spectacle.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Aug 31, 2010)

and yes Kelly Kelly is hot with makeup and without makeup. i don't get what yous are talking about.


and chaos ghost i think you've completely forgot about that other thing.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 31, 2010)

The latest rumor.

_As noted before, WWE will be holding a Unification match for the Divas and Women?s Titles at Night of Champions. The talk Monday was that WWE  is planning to unify all the titles in the next year and have one World Title, one Tag Team Title, one Intercontinental/US Title and one Women?s Title. The idea would be to do the WWE and World Title Unification match at WrestleMania 27._

Personally, I'm not in favor of unifying the IC/US titles together because of the size of the midcard.


----------



## Darc (Aug 31, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> As if Taker would take the hint.





SilverCross said:


> You do realize the man CANT take bumps any more right?
> Sever concussion + stroke doesnt leave you in that great of shape, the fact the man has done half of what hes done in recent years is awesome.
> 
> 
> Really, after the crap that mans survived threw the past decade, let him have his moments here, hes more then earned them.


I was talking about Bret Hart, not UnderTaker, I love UnderTaker.


The Juice Man said:


> The latest rumor.
> 
> _As noted before, WWE will be holding a Unification match for the Divas and Women?s Titles at Night of Champions. The talk Monday was that WWE  is planning to unify all the titles in the next year and have one World Title, one Tag Team Title, one Intercontinental/US Title and one Women?s Title. The idea would be to do the WWE and World Title Unification match at WrestleMania 27._
> 
> Personally, I'm not in favor of unifying the IC/US titles together because of the size of the midcard.



The only way I'd like this is if they'd go back to how it was back in the day where anyone could be on any show.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 31, 2010)

I meant that he should leave.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 31, 2010)

The Juice Man said:


> The latest rumor.
> 
> _As noted before, WWE will be holding a Unification match for the Divas and Women?s Titles at Night of Champions. The talk Monday was that WWE  is planning to unify all the titles in the next year and have one World Title, one Tag Team Title, one Intercontinental/US Title and one Women?s Title. The idea would be to do the WWE and World Title Unification match at WrestleMania 27._



Good.

First step in many needed to stop this brand division nonsense. Having fewer titles will enable fans to take them more seriously...though I do agree that perhaps the Intercontinental Title and United States championships should remain.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 31, 2010)

Ending the brands means that less people will be able to get on TV, which means mass firings. Even with Superstars, there's not enough TV time available to support having more than 30-40 guys at best.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 31, 2010)

They can still have brands. Booking would just have to be different.

And it's better this way...too many belts.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 31, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Ending the brands means that less people will be able to get on TV, which means mass firings. Even with Superstars, there's not enough TV time available to support having more than 30-40 guys at best.



Brand warfare or association, not the brands themselves.

A lot of future stars need a little bit more time; I wouldn't mind seeing them on both shows more often. 

The idea of allowing people to appear on both shows regularly does have it's problems, but I genuinely believe it means better tv.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 31, 2010)

i love cm punk, i really do


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 31, 2010)

Darc said:


> I was talking about Bret Hart, not UnderTaker, I love UnderTaker.
> .



..............

I was talking about Bret....


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 31, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> They can still have brands. Booking would just have to be different.
> 
> And it's better this way...too many belts.


I thought he was talking about ending the brands completely til his reply cleared it up.

Anyways, I'm fine with them unifying the Women's title and ditching the separate tag belts. Would prefer the WWE/World and IC/US to remain separate since it gives them better options at elevating people rather than having everyone chase one belt and getting lost in the crowd.



Raiden said:


> Brand warfare or association, not the brands themselves.


Your wording of that first sentence threw me off.



> A lot of future stars need a little bit more time; I wouldn't mind seeing them on both shows more often.
> 
> The idea of allowing people to appear on both shows regularly does have it's problems, but I genuinely believe it means better tv.


Eh. I don't really think so, but it's just a difference of opinion.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 31, 2010)

I have to agree with Shadow, even with the current situation you have people in the midcard and upper card getting lost in the shuffle - with only one uppercard (single) and midcard (single) championship, I see that problem getting even worse.


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 31, 2010)

on the other hand, could make for more variety, no more cena/orton/trips/sheamus trading the title around.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 31, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> on the other hand, could make for more variety, no more cena/orton/trips/sheamus trading the title around.



There's already seven legitimate contenders for the WWE title (Cena, Orton, Sheamus, Jericho, Edge, Barrett, Miz) even with Triple H out, and about six for the World Title (Swagger, Rey, Kane, Big Show, CM Punk, Undertaker), and that number's probably going to have almost doubled by this time next year.

It's the bookers' refusal to try new things that's the problem, not there being two titles. If they gave more young talent _consistent_ pushes (consistent being the key word - something less like what Swagger got and more like Miz), then we'd have a far less stale title scene than we do now.

And that's not even getting started on the midcard quagmire WWE's got going on right now, with close to a dozen talents that have no real direction whatsoever.


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 31, 2010)

I still see nothing wrong with trying this.

You lose a few main eventers for the time, drop to "midcard" titles, those titles then have a shot to actually mean something again, instead of just being some belt a guy carries for months.
those who dont fit there? throw them into the tag division, its great for development, and they need more teams anyways, this would also help the tag titles mean more.
if anyones left thats actually worth an eventually big push, let them feud, you dont NEED a title to have a good feud, it only helps the crowd care about you more when you do get that push anyways.

Yea, some people would be lost, but i'd bet theres a shot at it leading to better shows over all.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 31, 2010)

There is word. Alex Koslov has been signed by the WWE.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2010)

Alex Koslov is great.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 31, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> I still see nothing wrong with trying this.
> 
> *You lose a few main eventers for the time*,* drop to "midcard" titles, those titles then have a shot to actually mean something again, instead of just being some belt a guy carries for months.*those who dont fit there? throw them into the tag division, its great for development, and they need more teams anyways, this would also help the tag titles mean more.
> if anyones left thats actually worth an eventually big push, let them feud, you dont NEED a title to have a good feud, it only helps the crowd care about you more when you do get that push anyways.
> ...



Kinda like the Miz. I mean I luv da guy, but lets be honest, he hasn't done the US title any justice, and he barely defends it. Its not his fault though. It's the "creative" team's fault. 

The last time the US title actually felt relevent, Benoit was feuding with MVP over it. Which was like 3 years ago. I always felt the point of the IC/US titles was to get the midcarders ready for main event status.


----------



## Ae (Aug 31, 2010)

Am I the only one that care if Chris Jericho don't win in the Six Pack Challenge at Night of Champions, he'll leave/retire? Or is this another bullshit?


----------



## Legend (Aug 31, 2010)

Its because of his contract situation

They should bring the cruiserwight and hardcore titles back, if they are gonna combine the rosters again.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 31, 2010)

It won't be the end of the world. Jericho is great and all. But he has other projects going 24/7 these days.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 31, 2010)

Legend said:


> Its because of his contract situation
> 
> They should bring the cruiserwight and hardcore titles back, if they are gonna combine the rosters again.



I wouldn't mind seeing the cruiserweight title make a return. I could see guys like Tyson Kidd, Yoshi Tatsu, Bourne, etc feuding over it. The hardcore title...not happening. In todays PG plagued era, I doubt Vince would bring that title back. Personally, I dont have any interest in seeing it again.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Aug 31, 2010)

Hardcore Title is a statistician's nightmare. Never want to see it again.

Cruiserweight would be OK if it's actually made to be worth something. But I'd love to see Bourne and Gabriel feud over it, and it's another title Nexus could hold to assert their power within WWE.


----------



## Legend (Aug 31, 2010)

i just miss those lulzy 24/7 rule matches, and bourne would be awesome as crusierweight champ.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 31, 2010)

why hello Naomi...


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 31, 2010)

Sexy said:


> Am I the only one that care if Chris Jericho don't win in the Six Pack Challenge at Night of Champions, he'll leave/retire? Or is this another bullshit?



i'll probably drop RAW if jericho leaves again. No one on there entertains me anymore like he still does. I guess i'd just watch Smackdown then.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 31, 2010)

Please eliminate Riley first...


----------



## Shadow (Aug 31, 2010)

I would love to see a Edge vs CM Punk on raw.  Not only will that be entertaining but the matches would be equally epic


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes Riley got eliminated. But man next season is going to be so low rated...Divas just suck.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 31, 2010)

Eve Tores released for her idea of a divas nxt. I'm calling it. Although Jamie Keyes is a plus. Damn she's hot.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 31, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Eve Tores released for her idea of a divas nxt. I'm calling it. Although Jamie Keyes is a plus. Damn she's hot.



           .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 31, 2010)

...Vicke is a pro...Vickie!...this season will be fail.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 31, 2010)

If you don't want to hit that you're gay!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 31, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> If you don't want to hit that you're gay!



 Vickie? hell no. That 6'9 amazon? All damn day.


----------



## Legend (Aug 31, 2010)

Aloiusa is fucking sexy as hell


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 31, 2010)

No, no, no. I mean Jamie. That girl is damn sexy. As I recall she won Nash's valet contest last year.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 31, 2010)

Congrats Kaval!


----------



## Ae (Aug 31, 2010)

NXT 2 is obviously going to Smackdown, if not then RAW will be a clusterfuck.
Genesis vs Nexus would be cool :<



VastoLorDae said:


> Vickie? hell no. That 6'9 amazon? All damn day.



I'd like her to team up with Beth or feud with her.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 31, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> No, no, no. I mean Jamie. That girl is damn sexy. As I recall she won Nash's valet contest last year.



 Oh wow another Blonde...I guess she is hot but I am not that interested. She looks like a barby doll.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 31, 2010)

I am receiving word. The IWC has collectively had an aneurysm due to Riley being eliminated. While some are collectively ecstatic Kaval won.

I'm hopin that girl Alicia got is Liviana. The hottest damn diva down in FCW.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 31, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> I am receiving word. *The IWC has collectively had an aneurysm due to Riley being eliminated*. While some are collectively ecstatic Kaval won.
> 
> I'm hopin that girl Alicia got is Liviana. The hottest damn diva down in FCW.



hahahahahahahaahahhaaha....assholes.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 31, 2010)

how much longer till tyler debuts?  I just saw his ROH promo about him taking the belt to WWE which just made me lol.......is he a heel right now on ROH? two more weeks till i see him in manhattan center <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Legend (Aug 31, 2010)

Alouisapek, ill vote for her everyweek

*fanboys*


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 31, 2010)

She was signed the other day if I recall. I will support Jamie or that other girl...I forget the name of.


----------



## Darc (Aug 31, 2010)

The next NXT will be females? Lmao


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 31, 2010)

It was all Eve's brilliant idea!


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 1, 2010)

You know some one is gonna get fired [please be riley]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh yeah what was with that ending? How much botch was that? Riley attacked Watson when he was on his side! Titus no sells boot....OH YEAH!

 Why group them together? They are going to lose there individual personalities like what happened to Nexus...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 1, 2010)

I love the rage of the IWC. Now they want Riley to lead Genesis which is possibly where this is goin. Aint happenin, Joe is the legit leader that is imposing all around. Maybe once Alex drops the jock douche bag gimmick maybe.

WTF was with that random powerbomb!?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 1, 2010)

Joe Hennig has less charisma than Ted DiBiase Jr., which blows my mind.

Loved how Eli Cottonwood just completely disappeared in the middle of the clusterfuck that was the end of NXT. I think I'm gonna watch it again on DVR just for another laugh. Man, that was some TNA-level retarded shit there.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 1, 2010)

Maybe Vince Russo wrote it!


----------



## Vox (Sep 1, 2010)

As long as I get some more Harris, I'm not fussed.


----------



## Grandia (Sep 1, 2010)

would smash all the nxt 3 divas apart from isis 

anyways i'd watch, whens it start?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 1, 2010)

Next week. I'm a fan of Maxine immediately. Always liked Liviana...well her look.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 1, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> I love the rage of the IWC. Now they want Riley to lead Genesis which is possibly where this is goin. Aint happenin, Joe is the legit leader that is imposing all around. Maybe once Alex drops the jock douche bag gimmick maybe.
> 
> WTF was with that random powerbomb!?



please they arent gonna go any where with this after how bad that all turned out

that entire thing was terribel every one botched their finishers and riley hit the wrong guy


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> that entire thing was terribel every one botched their finishers and riley hit the wrong guy



That was ridiculous.

I lol'd hard when McGill said Kaval means "flute." One of the commentators genuinely laughed.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 1, 2010)

Zen. This is Vince we're talking about. I wouldn't be shocked if next week Genesis show up on Smackdown and someone chokes Tony Chimel with a tie.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 1, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Zen. This is Vince we're talking about. I wouldn't be shocked if next week Genesis show up on Smackdown and someone chokes Tony Chimel with a tie.



tonight showed that each and ever one of those guys except for kaval are green

these guys will be lucky to make it back to fcw

i mean i have never herd of some one attacking their own team on a beat down


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 1, 2010)

Like Joe told Riley, "Too bad you can't wrestle worth a lick!"

They really gotta go back to the old system. Leave em down there til they got everything right then test em out in dark matches. Hell Riley was sent back down because he failed in dark matches.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 1, 2010)

back to one world title soon, better be an epic looking belt


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 1, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> back to one world title soon, better be an epic looking belt



do not believe random bullshit dirtsheet rumors

the wwe would be retarded to only make one belt/ end the brand split


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 1, 2010)

one belt to rule them all...


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 1, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> one belt to rule them all...



and one to burry the entire mid card....


seriously every show and PPV would have to have a mandatory slot to include

Cena
Orton
Edge
Rey
Taker
big show
Cm Punk
HHH
Sheamus
Maybe Miz, Barret & Swagger

the only place the mid card guys could shine would be on superstars and even that would probably taken over by the big boys i listed

the Tag team divison and allot of midcarders have to struggle to get time on TV as is

lets not mention how much strain this would put on the champ, less House shows and tours and the fact the raw writers would most likely be put in charge of it all

Rember the only reason guys like Rey, Eddie,RVD, JBL,Hardy,CM Punk and He-who-we-do-not-speak-of got their title reigns was cause the brand split allowed them to spread there wings and fly


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2010)

maybe amph the tag team division


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 1, 2010)

Man, the ending to NXT was retarded.

At least Kaval won. 

Does this mean Kaval is part of LayCool permanently?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 1, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> and one to burry the entire mid card....
> 
> 
> seriously every show and PPV would have to have a mandatory slot to include
> ...



and in the darkness, bind them!


----------



## Grandia (Sep 1, 2010)

if WWE is serious about unifying the world titles, say goodbye to cm punk and kaval becoming champs.......ever 



Khris said:


> maybe amph the tag team division



lolollolololol what wwe tag team division?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 1, 2010)

You know, with all this talk about the E unifying the belts, it made me realize sumthin...the E main event scene is fucking stacked!! And I mean hella stacked! Lets take a look...

Cena
Edge
Orton
Punk
Taker
HHH
Jericho
Barett
Swagger...
Sheamus


----------



## Watchman (Sep 1, 2010)

McGillicutty's promo was so terrible it was hilarious. The Genesis beatdown on Kaval was so terrible it was terrible.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 1, 2010)

Husky hit his swank senton, so it was all good for me.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh god, looking on WrestlingForum, Pyro is being even more of a whiny over-reacting jackass than normal

"NOOOOOOOOOO RILEY WAS VOTED OFF FIRST, HIS CAREER IS RUUUUUUUUUINED "

"IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT YOU GUYS SAY, EVERYONE IN NXT ASIDE FROM THE WINNER IS DOOMED TO BE A MIDCARD JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBER "

"I LOVE RILEY SO MUCH BUT I HAVE NO FAITH IN HIM WHATSOEEEEEEEEEVER "


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 1, 2010)

Don't know who the fuck Pyro is, but he sure seems like a whiny cunt.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 1, 2010)

I love if Riley's new gimmick is that he always attacks the wrong people during beatdowns.

Cole: "Alex Riley and the Miz are here to take down that loser Daniel Bryan!"

King: "Riley just clotheslined the Miz! What's going on here!?!"


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2010)

That Pyro guy needs to grow up.

Husky will have a bright future in WWE. Guaranteed .


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 1, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> back to one world title soon, better be an epic looking belt



*WRESTLEMANIA 27 MAIN EVENT
UNIFCATION MATCH*
Cena (WWE Champ) def. The Undertaker (WHC Champ) via Submission


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 1, 2010)

Pyro is your typical iwc mic skills are all that matters idiot. He is essentially Wrestling Forum's version of Michael Cole.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 1, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Don't know who the fuck Pyro is, but he sure seems like a whiny cunt.



he Is a usually level headed guy....he was just really into riley


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 1, 2010)

Riley's going to be lucky if he isn't shipped out for that fuck-up in last night's beatdown.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2010)

I think he just killed his own career.

At least in the near future.

They should tried to do something, improvise.

But that in itself could have been a disaster.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 1, 2010)

Let the record show, the moment Jinder Mahal is called up, Khali is out of a job.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 1, 2010)

Improvise???

Seeing how bad it went assuming it was planned, imagine how horrible if they tried to improvise!

Things wrong from last night:

-MVP's yakuza kick completely no-sold
-Riley attacks his own stablemate...20 seconds later, they're working together
-Everyone fucks up their own finisher
-"From this moment, right now...this moment right now in the moment, this is the moment of the GENESIS OF MCGUILLICUTTY!!!!! (Moment.)"
-No Laycool/Kaval live sex celebration


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 1, 2010)

Shocked Layla didn't ram her tongue down Kaval's throat after he won.


----------



## Grandia (Sep 1, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Riley's going to be lucky if he isn't shipped out for that fuck-up in last night's beatdown.



"its not my fault they look all the same!"


----------



## Watchman (Sep 1, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Improvise???
> 
> Seeing how bad it went assuming it was planned, imagine how horrible if they tried to improvise!
> 
> ...



If Kaval showed any kind of attraction whatsoever to McCool, 'Taker would be waiting backstage with taped up fists.

I also like how you neglected to include McGillicutty's first promo in that list. So bad it was good, right? 

"I don't know whether to spank you or breastfeed you.
Do you think this is a swimming pool? It's not. 
Kaval means flute, right? Look it up. Your parents must be proud."


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 1, 2010)

How can the son of Mr. Perfect be so completely flawed?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> -Everyone fucks up their own finisher



Lucky will break his neck if he isn't careful in the future. Seriously.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 1, 2010)

Lucky should do his finisher like Sean O'Haire used to do it...but that would require having talent.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 1, 2010)

Watchman said:


> If Kaval showed any kind of attraction whatsoever to McCool, 'Taker would be waiting backstage with taped up fists.
> 
> I also like how you neglected to include McGillicutty's first promo in that list. So bad it was good, right?
> *
> ...



When he said that did any one else think "hey uh joe....that says more about You then it Dose about him"


----------



## Watchman (Sep 1, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> When he said that did any one else think "hey uh joe....that says more about You then it Dose about him"



I was too busy laughing my ass off to think anything. I honestly can't remember the last time I laughed so much at anything on WWE programming.


----------



## Ae (Sep 1, 2010)

I think Wade "Bigger Plans" is with NXT 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2010)

Watchman said:
			
		

> Kaval means flute, right? Look it up. Your parents must be proud."



I have to admit, this made me lol.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 1, 2010)

I think Kaval means warrior or somethin.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Lucky should do his finisher like Sean O'Haire used to do it...but that would require having talent.


Well, then it'd fit since O'Haire had no talent either.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 1, 2010)

Kaval would be so much better if he used Kabal's look and moveset.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> How can the son of Mr. Perfect be so completely flawed?



 He became mr.perfect when he got rid of that one imperfect seed in him.



Raiden said:


> Lucky will break his neck if he isn't careful in the future. Seriously.



 He should do the roll up. seeing how effective it has been for a certain nxt rookie.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 1, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Well, then it'd fit since O'Haire had no talent either.



More than any of these NXT losers do, anyway.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 1, 2010)

OBJECTION~!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 1, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> *WRESTLEMANIA 27 MAIN EVENT
> UNIFCATION MATCH*
> Cena (WWE Champ) def. The Undertaker (WHC Champ) via Submission



lololololol


----------



## Grandia (Sep 1, 2010)

hmm, so it wasnt true shelton had no interest in the world title (as he said on twitter)

doubt wwe was gonna give it to him anyways


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 1, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Kaval would be so much better if he used Kabal's look and moveset.



Even his fatality where he screams and someones soul runs out of their body?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 1, 2010)

Wonder if Shelton is still sportin the doing himself no favors gold hair.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 1, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> *WRESTLEMANIA 27 MAIN EVENT
> UNIFCATION MATCH*
> Cena (WWE Champ) def. The Undertaker (WHC Champ) via Submission



If that happens (Cena beating taker and Mania at all with or without the title on the line) I will officially stop watching WWE, stop checking the results and stop having anything to do with that company.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 1, 2010)

The E does not have that much faith in Cena to give him the Mania win over Taker......


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 2, 2010)

Shadow said:


> The E does not have that much faith in Cena to give him the Mania win over Taker......



...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 2, 2010)

Shadow said:


> The E does not have that much faith in Cena to give him the Mania win over Taker......



Im pretty sure you're joking, and being sarcastic...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nemesis said:


> If that happens (Cena beating taker and Mania at all with or without the title on the line) I will officially stop watching WWE, stop checking the results and stop having anything to do with that company.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 2, 2010)

Even if he didn't say it Shelton never showed any interest in being above mid-card jobber. He seemed to be content with the spot he was at on the card and never showed any signs of trying to break out of it from 2005 to his release.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 2, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Even if he didn't say it Shelton never showed any interest in being above mid-card jobber. He seemed to be content with the spot he was at on the card and never showed any signs of trying to break out of it from 2005 to his release.



....Huh? I am sorry what did you post again?


----------



## Legend (Sep 2, 2010)

He was a good IC Champ.

Jungle de Ikou


----------



## Grandia (Sep 2, 2010)

oh fucksake, this better not be true:



> - WWE is currently planning on keeping Kaval and Daniel Bryan together as a tag team. The appearance together on RAW this week wasn’t a one-time thing.
> 
> A feud is currently being planned with WWE’s Tag Team Champions The Hart Dynasty, starting with WWE live events.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 2, 2010)

Kaval and Bryan as a team like some sort of indy Rated RKO fighting both seasons of NXT bitter fucktards is pretty cool.

In a feud with Hart Dynasty? 

Not so much.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 2, 2010)

B-but Bryan vs. Miz feud! 

I hope that's not true, I want AmDrag as US Champion!


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 2, 2010)

whats wrong with feuding with the harts? they need someone....tho i dont think they should drop the titles yet, not before some good matches..

really tho, I'd rather see miz/bryan


----------



## Watchman (Sep 2, 2010)

It's not that a feud with the Harts would be bad, it's more that both Bryan and Kaval could have so much better. (and there's actual tag teams that need more exposure, damnit, give the tag feud to the Usos/Dudebusters/Gatecrashers... Hell, even Santino/Koslov!)


----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2010)

Don't know why they refuse to give us Bryan, Miz.

Probably because they have big plans for Miz as a main eventer.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 2, 2010)

They don't Miz to job to the Airplane spin.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _TNA Match Line Up for Tonight._ 



Here are tonight's confirmed TNA iMPACT! matches: 

* Angelina Love and Velvet Sky vs. Madison Rayne and The Masked Motorcycle Chick 
* Stevie Richards vs. Abyss 
* Sting vs. Jeff Jarrett 
* Mr. Anderson and The Pope vs. Kurt Angle and Jeff Hardy 
* Elimination Tag Team Match: EV2.0 vs. Fourtune




Yay or nay?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Would have been nice to see Amazing Red, Kaz wrestle :/.


----------



## Darc (Sep 2, 2010)

What time does TNA come on and what channel? I wanna see how Jeffs doing.

boo @ no Miz v/s Danielson


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 2, 2010)

Spike. But Jeff Hardy has gotten sloppy. He totally botched his swanton, he completely missed his opponent and landed on the canvas.


----------



## Darc (Sep 2, 2010)

Well that's depressing, shouldn't of left the WWE.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 2, 2010)

As if the E would take him back when hes about to wear silver bracelets for 15 or so years.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 2, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Spike. But Jeff Hardy has gotten sloppy. He totally botched his swanton, he completely missed his opponent and landed on the canvas.


He's been doing that for years now. Why do you think his back is all fucked up?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2010)

And he's so young .


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 2, 2010)

Wait.  That's supposed to be sinister?  It just looks confused everytime I see it.  HAHAHAHA.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 2, 2010)

Randy Orton hears voices in his head...

...they tell him to wrestle slow as shit and have boring matches.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 2, 2010)

The Fall of the Hardy's have been going on for years now.


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 2, 2010)

orton would be fine if he'd just take some chances in his matches.
slow isnt always bad.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 2, 2010)

Another headlock, Randy?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 2, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Randy Orton hears voices in his head...
> 
> ...they tell him to wrestle slow as shit and have boring matches.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 2, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> orton would be fine if he'd just take some chances in his matches.
> slow isnt always bad.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2010)

TNA going live October 7th according to Dixie's twitter.



Oh boy .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Shadow (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 2, 2010)

heh....wrestling pictures.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 2, 2010)

Watching raw kinda late..soo

Apparently Henry's new gimmick is assisting small  white men in distress.


----------



## Darc (Sep 2, 2010)

Anyone got a link to this funny speech from Mr. perfects son on the last NXT? I hear its funny.



Isn't this from when the Hart Dynasty was being assaulted by Nexus? Lmaooooo, he's so emotionless.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 2, 2010)

Darc said:


> Anyone got a link to this funny speech from Mr. perfects son on the last NXT? I hear its funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2010)

lol.     **


----------



## Vox (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2010)

AJ vs. Dreamer in a "I quit" match.
Abyss vs. Rhyno.
Kurt vs. Jeff.
Pope vs. Anderson.

Not a bad show for No Surrender.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 2, 2010)

Kurt/Jeff should a "bottle of Somas on a pole" match.


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 2, 2010)

yea, at that time hart couldnt stop smiling(still has some of that problem now) he just seems far to happy to be back in the ring


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 2, 2010)

Madison Rayne jumping into Tara's arms after she revealed herself was something that I probably shouldn't have thought was hot...but then she wrapped her legs around her...and then it so was.

HLA! HLA! HLA!


----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2010)

Good show from TNA tonight.

lol Pope is becoming heelish.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2010)

lmao...the beatdown on Nxt was so bad, they didn't even mention it on the recap during Superstars. hahahaha


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 3, 2010)

I refuse to admit the Bryan-Kaval team and title unification rumors are true.


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 3, 2010)

Raiden said:


> *AJ vs. Dreamer in a "I quit" match.
> Abyss vs. Rhyno.
> Kurt vs. Jeff.*
> Pope vs. Anderson.
> ...



I beg to differ


----------



## Vox (Sep 3, 2010)

Dynamic Entry is Dynamic!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 3, 2010)

I came to discuss professional wrestling!


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 3, 2010)

Matt Hardy is pissed as he's frequently "Hurt" and misused. By Wrestlemania he'll probably get released.



There's proof of your title unification. Forgot to link it. It's not 100% as WM plans change every .3 seconds. Assuming it's true, it's about god damn time. This two brand bull shit is just that: Shit. I always thought that 2 brands with 2 sets of Main Event, Tag, Step up and Womens titles were dumb, and having 3 rosters with a total of like 200 people was also terrible.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 3, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> I came to discuss professional wrestling!





This *is* Pro Wrestling... In it's purest form.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 3, 2010)

I thought this was wrestling in the purest form.


----------



## Vox (Sep 3, 2010)

Just finished watching the Bryan Kendrick/Paul London Shoot.

Probably the best one I've seen (not that I've seen that many). Lol'd at the Benoit stories they had.

I like them both and thought their reign as tag team champs was the last almost decent run.

EDIT Watch it here.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 3, 2010)

Link to it, Vox?


----------



## Vox (Sep 3, 2010)

It's a looooong fucking interview. Took me about three sessions to get through it all.

See Edit for link.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2010)

Kendrick's playing some stoned out dude speaking in tongues about being God in TNA now. His promos are almost Ultimate Warrior-like. It's kind of hilarious.


----------



## Grandia (Sep 3, 2010)

really good kofi v chavo match on superstars this week i must say

watch if you can


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> I beg to differ



Winner of AJ, Dreamer match is obvious.

...but I think Abyss and Rhyno's brawl should be good. Rhyno always fights with entertaining intensity.

Clash of monsters .


----------



## Legend (Sep 3, 2010)

They have faught soooo many times


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 3, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Matt Hardy is pissed as he's frequently "Hurt" and misused. By Wrestlemania he'll probably get released.
> 
> 
> 
> There's proof of your title unification. Forgot to link it. It's not 100% as WM plans change every .3 seconds. Assuming it's true, it's about god damn time. This two brand bull shit is just that: Shit. I always thought that 2 brands with 2 sets of Main Event, Tag, Step up and Womens titles were dumb, and having 3 rosters with a total of like 200 people was also terrible.



If this actually happens you can say good bye to any future main eventers that aren't currently main eventers. It'll become so stale and any young guys with talent will be so overlooked it won't even be funny. 

Once that happens i may just become an oldfag and only watch old wrestling tapes and bash today's product to no end like all the other iwc oldfags.

Oh and i knew Matt had to be pissed about his current spot, anyone with any dignity or a brain would but he's not really helping better himself is he? Is he losing weight is he gaining muscle is he kissing vince's ass? No. Then why should they push a guy who's doing nothing but bitching about his spot on the card? Its too late now, he's old no longer a potential draw and is past his prime. 

I can't wait to see that Cody promo.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 3, 2010)

So looking again at the Riley/Watson thing, I think the only explanation for that that makes sense (and still fits with the rest of the sequence) is that Riley and McGillicutty weren't told what exactly was going to happen, and were just told to go down and get involved.

Naturally, Alex Riley went after the Rookie most likely to be a Face - Percy Watson.

Going by how the rest of the segment was so bad it could not possibly have been planned, I think that's the only reasonable explanation. Still funny as hell, though.


----------



## Darc (Sep 3, 2010)

I gotta see this beat down but I don't see it on Youtube, I was mad they didn't show it on Superstars, must of really been ass.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 3, 2010)

It was pretty poorly scripted. And everyone was botching their moves on Kaval as if they wanted to injure him for winning.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2010)

Legend said:


> They have faught soooo many times



I know, but there's nothing else really there for Abyss :/.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 3, 2010)

Is Smackdown good tonight?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2010)

So apparently they've already released Aloisia from NXT.

Probably gave Vince death by snu-snu.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 3, 2010)

Vox said:


> Just finished watching the Bryan Kendrick/Paul London Shoot.
> 
> Probably the best one I've seen (not that I've seen that many). Lol'd at the Benoit stories they had.
> 
> ...



The audio is atrocious.


----------



## Legend (Sep 3, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So apparently they've already released Aloisia from NXT.
> 
> Probably gave Vince death by snu-snu.


Noooooooooo!!!


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Is Smackdown good tonight?



I think it will be decent.


----------



## Darc (Sep 3, 2010)

So are they just pretending like Serena doesn't exist? They didn't even mention why she was gone.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2010)

Vintage Vince McMahon.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 3, 2010)

Man, Chris Masters is probably the most underrated wrestler in the WWE right now. I'm Serious. Carrying Drew McIntyre's sorry ass to a good match isn't something that should be taken lightly.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2010)

Vintage Vince McMahon.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 3, 2010)

You're one of those guys that chant "You can't wrestle" at anyone over 6 foot, right?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 3, 2010)

Drew's improved over the last few months, actually.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 3, 2010)

I put it up to the talent he's been working with, really. Working with Rey, Christian, Matt Hardy and Masters doesn't hurt. You've got to really blow to have a bad match with any of those guys, especially Mysterio.

His exchange with Morrison this past week on RAW was absolutely embarrassing, though. I really mean that. The fact that he actually had a bad match with Finlay will also be implanted in my mind forever.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> You're one of those guys that chant "You can't wrestle" at anyone over 6 foot, right?



What are you talking about ?

I was jokingly agreeing with you. We should see a hell of a lot more of Chris, especially after the push he was given with the Masterlock Challenge. He's got a great look.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2010)

Drew McIntyre can improve all he wants...I'm still going to say he sucks. 



Darc said:


> So are they just pretending like Serena doesn't exist? They didn't even mention why she was gone.



Serena went back to her home planet.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 3, 2010)

Raiden said:


> What are you talking about ?
> 
> I was jokingly agreeing with you. We should see a hell of a lot more of Chris, especially after the push he was given with the Masterlock Challenge. He's got a great look.



I was joking also. My bad.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2010)

Nah it's my bad bro; I'm a little pissed off right now lol .

Anyway great show from Smackdown.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 3, 2010)

Darc said:


> So are they just pretending like Serena doesn't exist? They didn't even mention why she was gone.



She's a Diva though. She barley did.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 3, 2010)

Cool can't wait to watch it in 30 mins. I'm staying in tonight.

Also i think Drew is pretty decent. People give him a lot of shit about being boring but i don't see how he can be boring with his displays of destroying wrestlers and making teddy his bitch. It was all entertainment compared to boring guys like Morrison or Christian that the iwc wanks to and actually believes can win world titles.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 3, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> I put it up to the talent he's been working with, really. Working with Rey, Christian, Matt Hardy and Masters doesn't hurt. You've got to really blow to have a bad match with any of those guys, especially Mysterio.


Well, how else is he going to learn if he's not in there working with the good wrestlers? You don't get good by working with crap. Steve Austin probably would've ended up being absolute dogshit in the ring if he hadn't worked with guys like Sting, Rick Rude, and Ricky Steamboat when he first broke into WCW.



> His exchange with Morrison this past week on RAW was absolutely embarrassing, though. I really mean that. The fact that he actually had a bad match with Finlay will also be implanted in my mind forever.




Finley's had plenty of bad matches.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 3, 2010)

I want me some Tyler Black


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 4, 2010)

Chris Masters is ass, not sure what ya'll see in him.

Drew Mcwhatever got a lot better. When I was watching him on Smackdown tonight, I coincidentally noticed how I used to think he was such a lame and boring wrestler.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 4, 2010)

Chris Master's fucked up pecks say otherwise.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2010)

Drew McIntyre is horseshit and 99% of why anyone likes him is due to his theme music.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 4, 2010)

I always thought McIntyre was a pretty decent wrestler. But still, he bores da hell outta me. Like I previously said, some guys just arent main event material. In my opinion, McIntyre is one of them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 4, 2010)

wait.. jareth just PM'd me.. whats going on? something about morrison,otunga, and cena?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2010)

Kane stole the Undertaker's superpowers.

FUCK YEAH.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 4, 2010)

I anticipate lightning vs. fire battle.


----------



## Shikakumaru (Sep 4, 2010)

Watching Taker and Kane continuously exchange dialogue of who knows more about evil is amusing as hell...

I personally think they should have changed Kane's look before this rivalry with Undertaker.  It would have gave him more of a push with a new image.  Maybe some kind of evil cape with his ring entrance?


----------



## Vox (Sep 4, 2010)

Maybe they should have but theres not much they could really change about Kane's appearance without going backwards. I think he looks pretty good as he does now. Fat, sure, but still pretty decent.


----------



## Legend (Sep 4, 2010)

He's looked better than he's had the last couple years


----------



## Grandia (Sep 4, 2010)

Cody to Matt:

"Take a good look at yourself, what do you see? What do you people see? The Matt Hardy that revolutionized the TLC match? Do you see the Matt Hardy that grew up wanting to be the heavyweight champion? Do you even see Matt Hardy Version 1? 

*No, all i see is Matt Hardy version...Done"*

Damn son


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 4, 2010)

Impact was good.  reaction was good.  Raw was embarassing.  Smackdown was mostly good.  Return of Tara (Victoria) got my attention.  She was so good in WWF with Stevie Richards.  

Apparently I was just reading from Ghost posts today.





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So apparently they've already released Aloisia from NXT.
> 
> Probably gave Vince death by snu-snu.


Fucking seriously?  That's the only one I cared about.  Oh, and the black chick cuz she did that no hands cartwheel thing.  And AJ Lee cuz she panders to nerds.  But, mostly amazon.


Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Drew McIntyre is horseshit and 99% of  why anyone likes him is due to his theme music.


*likes drew....'s theme*  Out of time?


Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kane stole the Undertaker's superpowers.
> 
> FUCK YEAH.


 Fuck that storyline.  Worst part of the A show.  SD is for wrestling  with light gimmickery.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2010)

Gimmickery is what wrestling's all about. 

If you can't provide me with supernatural powers and dude's doing crazy shit feats of strength like no-selling falling off a building, then that shit ain't pro wrestling.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 4, 2010)

CM Punk disagrees.


----------



## Vox (Sep 4, 2010)

Grandia said:


> Cody to Matt:
> 
> "Take a good look at yourself, what do you see? What do you people see? The Matt Hardy that revolutionized the TLC match? Do you see the Matt Hardy that grew up wanting to be the heavyweight champion? Do you even see Matt Hardy Version 1?
> 
> ...



Damn. Dashing Cody Rhodes actually said that? Pretty harsh.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> CM Punk disagrees.



CM Punk's entire life is BASED on a gimmick. 

He's the biggest mark of all.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 4, 2010)

Vox said:


> Damn. Dashing Cody Rhodes actually said that? Pretty harsh.



Yeah, totally dissed Matt lol. Commentators didn't make it any better by saying that Matt Hardy was too banged up from TLC matches to go the gym.

Kind of reminds me of Piggy James.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 4, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He's the biggest mark of all.



Wrestlers tend to be.

Wrestling School... what a scam.


----------



## Ae (Sep 4, 2010)

Serena has been released from WWE~


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2010)

Sexy said:


> Serena has been released from WWE~



Hey, did you hear that they released Mickie James?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Vox (Sep 5, 2010)

And I heard that Hulk Hogan was going to TNA.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 5, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Hey, did you hear that they released Mickie James?



LOL that post


----------



## Grandia (Sep 5, 2010)

Tyler Black on TNA and WWE:




> If you had a choice, would you rather be on Raw or Smackdown?
> 
> - Raw.
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 5, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Hey, did you hear that they released Mickie James?



lol


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 5, 2010)

Man, Tyler Black sure does know how to be exciting and charismatic! Oh wait...


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2010)

EDIT: Oh Tyler .


----------



## Legend (Sep 5, 2010)

That interview was true


----------



## Darc (Sep 5, 2010)

Yo wasn't there some tall bitch Vickie Gurrero was gonna hlep who was going to be on the Divas NXT? I didn't see her in the preview they showed on AM Raw.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 5, 2010)

Darc said:


> Yo wasn't there some tall bitch Vickie Gurrero was gonna hlep who was going to be on the Divas NXT? I didn't see her in the preview they showed on AM Raw.



If you go back a page, you'd see we already mentioned that she got released for some unknown reason. Which sucks, because she was basically the only reason most people would want to watch the next season of NXT.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 5, 2010)

Everything Tyler said in that interview was 100% true. The E's "Tag Team Division"...damn near non existant. Hart Dynasty dont get no burn what so ever. I find it mindboggling how da E treats their secondary titles. It's terrible.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 5, 2010)

From what I hear, Aloisa's firing is kayfabe. Apparently she was fired by Vickie Guerrero, who has no power outside of kayfabe, but I haven't been paying any attention to the situation because lolDivas.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 5, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> If this actually happens you can say good bye to any future main eventers that aren't currently main eventers. It'll become so stale and any young guys with talent will be so overlooked it won't even be funny.
> 
> Once that happens i may just become an oldfag and only watch old wrestling tapes and bash today's product to no end like all the other iwc oldfags.
> 
> ...



You know, you could have just as easily said "FUCK YOU SEDAIV!" =P just kidding.

Yeah I'm a vintage fan, but I wouldn't say I prefer it over todays product. I jsut hate what's televised and I stick with my locals where guys do get the shots they deserve. 

I'll agree that Matt doesn't push himself to get into a little bit of a better shape but the guys still over like all Hell. Why should you kiss ass? I don't kiss ass and I still got several promotions in the past with different jobs.

But honestly if I went through their Raw & Smackdown roster. I bet you just about anything I'd have a kick ass roster and most of it would be fresher talent.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 5, 2010)

Watchman said:


> From what I hear, Aloisa's firing is kayfabe. Apparently she was fired by Vickie Guerrero, who has no power outside of kayfabe, but I haven't been paying any attention to the situation because lolDivas.



That's their "kayfabe" explanation for why she was removed from the show. You know...like how Danielson showed "remorse" and was kicked out of Nexus.

No one knows the actual reason why she's gone. Maybe they wanted her immediately on the roster because she can be a draw or maybe she sucked REALLY bad and wasn't ready for tv. Either way, she's been removed completely off their websites.



I await the Khali/Big Show/Aloisia love triangle


----------



## Grandia (Sep 5, 2010)

dont hate on tyler black, he wants to headline a wrestlemania:33


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 5, 2010)

Maybe Kurt Russelmania if he had played his cards right.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2010)

I'll be out tonight, not too sure if I'll get a chance to see No Surrender.

Looking forward to hearing about the results tho .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 5, 2010)

I heard Lacey Von Erich might be back! pek


----------



## Legend (Sep 5, 2010)

Lacey

Aloisia was basically sent back down because she's tooo green.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 5, 2010)

Madison Rayne and Tara are apparently lesbians who kicked out the other Beautiful People in order to be with each other.

This wasn't explained in storyline, but the clues are there. Plus...they freakin' kissed each other during their entrance.

SUBTLE LESBIANISM IN WOMEN'S MATCHES FTW 

Also...Hardy vs Angle was kind of ridiculous tonight. Hardy survives the grapevine ankle lock for 5 minutes? Angle survives three swantons? Come on, guys...


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2010)

It was still a solid match, but an eerie example of what happens when you put one guy who doesn't care about his body against another guy whose a banged up machine.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 6, 2010)

Soooooooo... Angle/Hardy was the usual "Kick out of 8 billion finishers" tired ass Angle formula match? With a shitty finish to boot?


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 6, 2010)

If your gonna botch make it a botch! If you want to win make it a win!



Titus O'neil > TNA


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 6, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Soooooooo... Angle/Hardy was the usual "Kick out of 8 billion finishers" tired ass Angle formula match? With a shitty finish to boot?



No, the formula was slightly different...they kicked out of 9 billion finishers.


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 6, 2010)

All that restarting for a No contest. They should have just announced the finals at the PPV right there.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 6, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> No, the formula was slightly different...they kicked out of 9 billion finishers.






Perverted King said:


> All that restarting for a No contest. They should have just announced the finals at the PPV right there.


What's hilarious is that common sense would dictate that Anderson would be crowned the champion right now since he actually won his match.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2010)

That's true....they tried too hard to make an outcome that wasn't obvious. People were expecting Angle to win; I guess they wanted to stir excitement first before the title is given to him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm also happy to see that Sabu made up for not botching in his match against RVD by botching EVERYTHING in his match with Doug Williams.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2010)

He tried way too hard tonight. Way too much flying. 

Nevertheless, I'm not sure what was the point of having Doug Williams win. Where does that put him for Bound for Glory? He has no one to feud with that will draw.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 6, 2010)

Well, the Jarrett/Joe vs. Nash/Sting match was fun. The rest of the show was bleh.


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 6, 2010)

Samoa Joe? Seriously why is Joe with all the old dudes?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 6, 2010)

It looks like Jeff Jarrett is secretly evil or something and Sting/Nash might actually be the good guys in all this.

But the story is so confusing I don't know wtf they're doing. Anyhow, Joe is helping Double J for no apparent reason other than he feels like it.

Also...OUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHH...


> KURT ANGLE INJURED
> 
> By Mike Johnson on 2010-09-06 00:23:59
> 
> Kurt Angle suffered a dislocated rib during his match with Jeff Hardy at the TNA No Surrender PPV. The rib was popped back into place after the match by a TNA Trainer.


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 6, 2010)

TNA just fails to interest me.

Looks like Kaval is heading to RAW. Big mistake if you ask me. Plus RAW already got Season 1's winner Barrett. Is only fair for Smackdown to get at least Kaval.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 6, 2010)

Perverted King said:


> TNA just fails to interest me.
> 
> *Looks like Kaval is heading to RAW. Big mistake if you ask me. Plus RAW already got Season 1's winner Barrett. Is only fair for Smackdown to get at least Kaval*.



I think I read sumthing about Kaval and Laycool getting involved in some type of feud that involves Danielson and The Miz. Probably over the US title.

I could _easily _see Kaval getting lost in the shuffle on RAW. Hell, RAW is so stacked right now, even some of their own main eventers are getting lost in the shuffle(Edge, Jericho).


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 6, 2010)

Ugh, Kaval is moving to RAW? 

Does WWE ever learn? And why don't the bookers put any fucking effort into the mid card? Do they not realize the mid card is there, DURR HURR FUTURE? They can't keep relying on fast main event pushes forever. I can't think of one person recent that those fast main event pushes made a big draw out of. 

Nice and steady is the way to go or have they forgotten?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2010)

Perverted King said:


> Samoa Joe? Seriously why is Joe with all the old dudes?



Probably a little bit of punishment for the production truck incident. But he did look great tonight. He destroyed Sting, and had an excited crowd chanting for him.


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 6, 2010)

Kaval should go to Smackdown and start a program with Punk. Now that would put him on the map.


----------



## Vox (Sep 6, 2010)

Because the rumors have Kaval tagging with Bryan?


----------



## Darc (Sep 6, 2010)

Perverted King said:


> If your gonna botch make it a botch! If you want to win make it a win!
> 
> 
> 
> Titus O'neil > TNA



LMAOOOOO, is there a full video to this fail brawl?

edit found it hahahah

here


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 6, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Probably a little bit of punishment for the production truck incident. But he did look great tonight. He destroyed Sting, and had an excited crowd chanting for him.



All three of those guys are main-eventing, so it's not really a punishment (or at least TNA don't see it that way).

I find it a little ridiculous seeing people lump Jeff Jarrett into the same category as guys like Kevin Nash and Sting. The guy is pretty much the entire company from almost every aspect. Sure, he's in his mid forties, he doesn't do flips and he actually sells his opponents offense, but that doesn't mean he isn't a pretty darn good wrestler or that he's just as physically worn down as some of the other guys TNA have right now (some of whom I don't mind, but for the sake of the argument). In fact, I'd say he moves A LOT better than Shawn Michaels was a few months ago.

Good lord, it's like people just look at the guy and think "he wrestled in the 90's. Oh, he's past it" without a second thought. The guy probably had Ken Anderson's best match ever a few months ago, and yet theirs still this weird perception that he's just a senile old man or something.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 6, 2010)

I have nothing against Jarret. I actually believe he's better than a lot of wrestlers including my former favorite kurt angle.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 6, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Drew McIntyre is horseshit and 99% of why anyone likes him is due to his theme music.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8c_QlGODXf8[/YOUTUBE]

Love it...ghost


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 6, 2010)

Best promo of NS.

S Joe:  "Used to call me crazy joe.  Now they call me Batman!"


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 6, 2010)

Triple H has been named Vince's creative advisor. They're building an office for him at the WWE headquaters. He's been in control over the last decade but his office is a sign that he might be ready to step down.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 6, 2010)

Perverted King said:


> Triple H has been named Vince's creative advisor. They're building an office for him at the WWE headquaters. He's been in control over the last decade but his office is a sign that he might be ready to step down.



Or step up.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 6, 2010)

Triple H for Raw GM?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Nrmj3o-LMhY[/YOUTUBE]

Wow..R Truth was waaaay better as a heel.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2010)

I can understand what he's saying 




InBrightestDay said:


> All three of those guys are main-eventing, so it's not really a punishment (or at least TNA don't see it that way).
> 
> I find it a little ridiculous seeing *TNA *lump Jeff Jarrett into the same category as guys like Kevin Nash and Sting.



Fixed for you .

I think the whole "old guys" storyline isn't necessary. They can do something else with Jarrett, Big Sexy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2010)

so i download this abortion of a PPV to see london brawling.. and they're not on it 

fail..


anderson and joe shined the most though..

*

-- Shelton Benjamin was asked on Twitter for his advice on getting into wrestling. He said that hopefuls should "study politics as well, trust me it''ll come in handy." Ouch!*


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 6, 2010)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Ha at TJ to Baltimore i might be able to trade Rodgers now and start Joe on my fantasy team...



WTF are you talking about?


----------



## Legend (Sep 6, 2010)

^Wait what


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 6, 2010)

Perverted King said:


> Triple H has been named Vince's creative advisor. They're building an office for him at the WWE headquaters. He's been in control over the last decade but his office is a sign that he might be ready to step down.



Triple H: "It's all part of the plant" *rubs palms together with malicious intent*

Seriously, this a great idea. We all knew this was gonna happen. HHH has a great mind for the business. He eats, sleeps, breathes the business. He put over Sheamus and Cena, who are both main eventers. I also heard that HHH isn't a fan of the stupid comedy skits that the E likes to shove down our fucking throats, which is a plus in my book...

Edit: And Neidhart just got knocked for having hella drugs. Oxycotin pills and shit, Jeff Hardy style.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 6, 2010)

lol it seems like you have to be addicted to something in order to be able wrestle.



Khris said:


> *
> 
> -- Shelton Benjamin was asked on Twitter for his advice on getting into wrestling. He said that hopefuls should "study politics as well, trust me it''ll come in handy." Ouch!*



I hate politics in pro wrestling. Its so fucking stupid and pointless. I find it sad that you need to know how to manipulate people just to become a successful wrestler.


----------



## Darc (Sep 6, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Edit: And Neidhart just got knocked for having hella drugs. Oxycotin pills and shit, Jeff Hardy style.



The chick from Hart Dynasty?


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 6, 2010)

Politics in wrestling is what it's all about. The whole premise in wrestling is to con people. Simply getting booked on a show is playing "the game"...

It's more important then learning to bump really.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 6, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Or step up.



Vince is only 60 or 61 and seems to be in great health for his age. He won't be kicking the bucket for another 20 or even 30 years if he plays his cards right.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 6, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Vince is only 60 or 61 and seems to be in great health for his age. He won't be kicking the bucket for another 20 or even 30 years if he plays his cards right.



Vince is 65 years old and abuses steroids and has been said to be a tremendous cokehead and apparently never sleeps...in addition to all the retarded wrestling crap he does.

He ain't living to be 90, dude.


----------



## Sarun (Sep 6, 2010)

Jericho out of NoC WWE title match.


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 6, 2010)

Zack Ryder cracks me up.

Edge: I love my mom!

Ryder: I love her too!

Edge: What?

Ryder: Nothing!


----------



## Shirker (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah, that segment made me _like_ Ryder a bit. 

Zack: "Did you just call me a tool?
Edge: "...Yeah..."
Zack: "That kinda hurt my feelings man."
Edge: =/


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 6, 2010)

Damn. Edge is finished. He's been reduced to matches with the likes of Khali. And the match itself was one of the E's shitty ass comedy matches, with Edge running around and shit. Hate to say it, but its true.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 6, 2010)

No he is not. Jericho more then likely is though. I hope he goes out on a higher note though.


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## RadishMan (Sep 6, 2010)

Ryder making Edge interesting? WWWYKI.


----------



## Sarun (Sep 6, 2010)

A backstage spot with Morrison and Jericho. A potential fued?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 6, 2010)

sarun uchiha said:


> A backstage spot with Morrison and Jericho. A potential fued?



 Remember the last person not a main event-er who fueded with Jericho?


----------



## Sarun (Sep 6, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Remember the last person not a main event-er who fueded with Jericho?


Is he still missing after that Elimination match against Nexus before Sumersl...Summerfest?


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 6, 2010)

I thought my car alarm went off but then I realise it was Darren Young's music


----------



## Shirker (Sep 6, 2010)

Orton just Oprah Winfrey'd the ring 

"*You* get an RKO, and *you* get an RKO!"


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 6, 2010)

Boring ass Raw was boring and ass.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 6, 2010)

Meh, I thought it was decent. Much better than the fiasco that was last week.


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 6, 2010)

You can tell they made Edge and Khali long to kill time.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 6, 2010)

I liked Randy Orton a lot better when he was known as...STONE COLD STEVE AUSTIN.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 6, 2010)

^Only decent bits were Jericho vs Morrison, and Miz's promo.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 7, 2010)

I lolled at BD smiling during the submission on Riley.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 7, 2010)

Finally got around to watching Reaction on the DVR and it was pretty funny how Fourtune's feuding with EV 2.0 and while AJ/Kaz/Beer Money are cutting promos, you can see Stevie Richards wandering into the shot in the background. Really minor thing, but I found it funny nonetheless.


----------



## Vox (Sep 7, 2010)

Man, I'm praying for Young. He's got all he needs to be sucessful. Lets hope that the rest of the assholes think so too.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Sep 7, 2010)

I know this is a little bit of off topic what would be your top five wrestling champions of all time in any weight class. Take into consideration how long they have held a title how many titles they held at one time and who they had to beat to gain those titles.

1- Ultimo Dragon
2- Bret Heart
3- Goldberg
4-Stone Cold
5-Taz


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 7, 2010)

Impact spoilers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Results courtesy of The Wrestling Observer

Eric Bischoff opens the show with Jeff Hardy and Kurt Angle. Bischoff talked about their match at No Surrender with a "This is awesome" chant erupting. Bischoff then announces a three-way with Angle vs. Hardy vs. Mr. Anderson for the title at Bound for Glory. Dixie Carter then overrules Bischoff and announces Angle vs. Hardy in a no time limit match, with the winner facing Anderson at Bound for Glory.

Samoa Joe double count out Kevin Nash. Sting and Jeff Jarrett both interfered. Pull-apart afterwards.

Jay Lethal b Douglas Williams to win the X Division title. They did a confetti celebration after the match.

Hamada & Taylor Wilde b Madison Rayne & Lacey Von Erich to keep the Knockouts tag team titles. Von Erich got pinned and then Rayne and Tara attacked her. Angelina Love and Velvet Sky made the save for Von Erich, who is now part of the Love/Sky Beautiful People group.

Tommy Dreamer did a promo saying he was the only member of EV 2 there. He called out Fortune. He told Fortune that he came by himself because he told his friends to stay home because he's sad that they keep getting hurt. Dreamer asked for a truce. Fat chance. Dreamer then said he was the one who got Kazarian his job with WWE. He said Kazarian wasn't happy there and how he met his wife in TNA. Dreamer talked about how much potential Matt Morgan has, and how he was the one who wrestled Bobby Roode when Roode has his WWE tryout, and how Roode turned down the job to go to TNA. He then said Ric Flair was the ultimate hardcore wrestler and how when Ric Flair retires, it will be the saddest day in wrestling history. Dreamer than said that A.J. Styles was the best wrestler in the world today. He offered to shake hands with Styles over their match. Styles then put over Dreamer and the original ECW, but that he doesn't need Dreamer to put him over. Fortune all attacked Dreamer. Brian Kendrick did a run-in but they laid him out as well.

Kendrick after it was over wanted someone from Fortune. Morgan came out but Kendrick pinned Morgan. Morgan wanted a rematch saying it was a fluke but Kendrick wouldn't come back out.

Abyss is now using a branding iron as a weapon and screaming 10/10/10. 

Generation Me, now heels, getting the spot Magnus & Wolfe were going to have, said that Alex Shelley won't be wrestling for a while and the Machine Guns would lose their belts because the titles have to be defended every 30 days and Shelley won't make it back. They demanded Chris Sabin come out and give them the belts. Sabin came out and attacked them, but got laid out.

Kurt Angle vs. Jeff Hardy ended up as a draw. Brian Hebner was knocked down so Earl Hebner came out. They did a double pin and each Hebner counted a fall. They argued over who won. They had them watch the instant replay, and they decided the replay was inconclusive. Bischoff then announced it would be a three-way at Bound for Glory.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 7, 2010)

Ug, so Pope really just got demoted.  Lame.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 7, 2010)

Gen ME livin' up to their awesomeness in EVERY promotion besides TNA.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 7, 2010)

Soooo... they finally realized that Lethal was still alive? 

And people should've seen this coming with Pope given how they've handled Lethal in the past.


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2010)

How would pope fair if he was still in E?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 7, 2010)

Don't really know. He's got charisma, but he's sounding so damn forced now as a face that it's hard to tell.


----------



## Grandia (Sep 7, 2010)

wwe shoulda kept pope but what ever, anyways make him feud with AJ/Ric for the TV title i say, they would put on great promos like last time.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 7, 2010)

Pope always got the lowest rated segments when he was getting his push earlier this year.

Clearly no one likes him.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 7, 2010)

I actually thought it was a very decent RAW last night. OFC the match of the night was Jericho vs JoMo, but the ending was really well made leaving John Cena and Randy Orton hyping for a really big clash next week.


----------



## Grandia (Sep 7, 2010)

So it looks like Undertaker vs Cmpunk for the main event on SD tapings, should be good



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Pope always got the lowest rated segments when he was getting his push earlier this year.
> 
> Clearly no one likes him.


not anymore though, but yeah i noticed that earlier this year,


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2010)

hey, great raw.. all matches were decent, with good finishes(except khali/edge which was embarrassing) 

i liked how gabriel and barret lost, they didn't look weak at all.. 

miz/daniel had a really good segment..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 7, 2010)

Re: TNA spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 




Lacey Von Erich is back. pek

Madison and Tara won't let anyone get in the way of their lesbian relationship. Not even Lacey. 

Angle and Hardy fight with no time limits because there MUST BE A WINNER...and the match ends in a draw. 

TNA, everybody!


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _TNA Spoilers_ 



Don't forget Jay Lethal becoming the new X Division Champ .


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 7, 2010)

Night of Champions might have the best card since Wrestlemania.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 7, 2010)

Where the fuck is Evan Bourne? It seemed like he was getting a mini push, only to dissapear outta nowhere.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 7, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Re: TNA spoilers
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


At this point, is it even a surprise when TNA does something horrifically stupid?


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah NOC looks good, I hope they put JoMo in the Six-Pack Challenge



Rated R Superstar said:


> Where the fuck is Evan Bourne? It seemed like he was getting a mini push, only to dissapear outta nowhere.


In between the buttcheeks of the girl in your sig, lucky bastard


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 7, 2010)

Sometimes a burial isn't so bad.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> At this point, is it even a surprise when TNA does something horrifically stupid?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Should have just announced the match as a triple threat at NC last night.

I can at least understand them wanting all three of those guys in the main event.

Kurt is the best, Anderson has gotten the strongest crowd reaction, and Hardy is loved no matter what the audience.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I would have made the Anderson/Pope match for the world title at the ppv after the no contest in the Angle/Hardy match, tbh. It makes the whole tournament thing look stupid now since you've had apparently two consecutive matches with no winners and somehow that means everyone gets to advance.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 7, 2010)

Jamie Keyes or GTFO.

I couldn't watch Cole dance. The whiteness...


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 7, 2010)

SmackDown spoilers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



credit: Daryl Johnson and Gerweck.net for the following results from Baltimore, MD:

- Smackdown open with Kane footage from last week. Pyro hits lights go out we literally see Undertaker come from under the ring. Lights come back on Taker cuts a promo. CM Punk came in. He and Taker cut long promo for their match tonight. Jack Swagger comes out with a new Swagger t-shirt. He is facing MVP right now.

- Jack Swagger vs. MVP. Match may be edited after Swagger puts abdominal stretch on MVP between ring ropes. Swagger defeated MVP with the ankle lock.

- LayCool backstage promo as they argue over who faces Melina, Kaval pokes fun at both of them and LayCool pokes fun back at him. Kaval leaves to prepare for his match.

- Alberto Del Rio vs. Matt Hardy match will be edited as well. Del Rio had his foot on Hardy's neck which was on the ring ropes. Del Rio beat Hardy. Christian comes in and makes the save.

- Drew McIntyre defeated Kaval. LayCool run down and escorts Kaval out of the ring.

- Dashing Cody video promo on facials.

- Vickie Guerrero with her rookie introduce Dolph who is tagging with Chavo to face Kofi Kingston and Masterpiece.

- Night of Champions promo.

- Big Show cut self promo a himself and Josh Mathew. Kelly Kelly finds Show funny. Josh enters looks for mic. Show hides it under his arm.

- Undertaker defeated CM Punk. Kane pyro hits for a long time. Smackdown ends.

DARK MATCH

- Kane vs. Undertaker, which ends in a double count out.




Kaval.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Drew over Kaval? Bleh...




Man, I'm pumped up for Bound for Glory and Night of Champions. Every month of wrestling should be like this.


----------



## Vox (Sep 7, 2010)

Thats my Swagger. Showing that chump whats up.

EDIT: So they're giving an extremely bankable, Wrestlemania-headlining caliber match in Orton v Cena for free on Raw? Wow. Guess the six-pack are gonna do a run-in on the two.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 7, 2010)

Man, I'll say it again...Drew McIntyre is horseshit.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 8, 2010)

Preach Gashir!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 8, 2010)

I think K2 is on borrowed time. Jamie is the new hot blond...not that Kelly was ever hot. And Aksana has a cute accent.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 8, 2010)

DAT KAITLYN


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 8, 2010)

She's only got 6 weeks training though. But what were they gonna do, Aloisia had erotic photos out there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _TNA_ 




shitty build up for the triple threat.. but should be a good match anyways..

one more bothering thing, so doug williams basically dominates the x-division for 4 months with hyped up matches.. only to lose out of the blue to lethal.. at least do it on a PPV.. BFG maybe, people might pay to see it.. 

talk about no business sense whatsoever


----------



## Grandia (Sep 8, 2010)

Michael Tarver, scaring white people since June 7th 2010


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 8, 2010)

Scaring them with what? His arsenal of shitty finishers?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2010)

^^^ 

though, he needs a new finisher ASAP.. to truly replace shefield


----------



## Watchman (Sep 8, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Scaring them with what? His arsenal of shitty finishers?



Tarver's finishers are perfectly fine.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 8, 2010)

For a jobber who never wins...yes.


----------



## Legend (Sep 8, 2010)

WHERE ARE THE ALOISIA PICS????


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 8, 2010)

You're on your own Legend.

Tarver should do MMA/boxing if he's just gonna punch guys in the ring.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2010)

they should give him a double axe handle to the chest..

it will look brutal, and brawler like


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 8, 2010)

Like Hogan used to do before he found the legdrop?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 8, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> I think K2 is on borrowed time. Jamie is the new hot blond...not that Kelly was ever hot. And Aksana has a cute accent.


Say what now? I'd say Jamie's ET head pretty much disqualifies her from being "hot".


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 8, 2010)

YOU WILL BE SILENT!! Jamie is hot, end of story.


----------



## Grandia (Sep 8, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Like Hogan used to do before he found the legdrop?



dont be hatin on the epic legdrop


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 8, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> YOU WILL BE SILENT!! Jamie is hot, end of story.


Sooooo... muscle-y mutant women turn you on? That's nice to know.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Like Hogan used to do before he found the legdrop?



c'mon the leg drop is the most successful overselled finisher ever..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 8, 2010)

Hogan was a 320 lbs man dropping his leg across your throat. That legdrop was hella devastating back in the day.

And Jamie has a crazy body. But still...DAT KAITLYN.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 8, 2010)

...

Why is everybody thinking that I'm trying to make fun of Hogan for using the legdrop? The Axe Bomber used to be his finisher before it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 8, 2010)

The Axe bomber is more like a clothesline, though. Or a running forearm.

Chris Masters used to do the double axhandle as signature move...until he broke Stevie Richards' face.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 8, 2010)

So...I am totally spacing NXT.  Despite wanting to see AJ Lee.  5 episodes is not even worth my time.  


Grandia said:


> Michael Tarver, scaring white people since June 7th 2010


That boy and that lady are so stfuing.

I I really want to see how Tarvar ends up.  He needs mat work to go with his punching style.  Call it the stop and drop style.  Meh, ideas ideas....


----------



## Vox (Sep 8, 2010)

Tarvers flying punch looks pretty epic... until he has to land it. He cant actually land that punch. It'll knock people the fuck out. So he botches the landing. So, yeah, scrap that as a finisher. Just keep that reverse scoop powerslam thing that he did to Tatsu. I thought that looked fucking gangsta.


----------



## Legend (Sep 8, 2010)

Ive seen the Aloisia pics

Btw Cena wants to end Taker's streak


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 8, 2010)

They said Nxt season 3 is 13 weeks long, Agmaster. That's not five episodes.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 8, 2010)

The schedule had listed NXT 3 only lasting until smackdown moves to SyFy.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 8, 2010)

Let Cena end his streak.

That would be epic anyway. In every sense of the word.


----------



## Legend (Sep 8, 2010)

HELL TO THE NAW, fans would hate him even more


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 8, 2010)

If Cena ends da streak, then he has literally done it all in the prowrestling business. Nothing left for him to do. He's already>Bret and HBK. Ending the streak would solidify it. Yeah, I said it...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The Axe bomber is more like a clothesline, though. Or a running forearm.
> 
> Chris Masters used to do the double axhandle as signature move...until he broke Stevie Richards' face.


It's still pretty much the same thing and it'd fit with Tarver anyway since he can't legit punch people in the face.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 8, 2010)

Legend said:


> HELL TO THE NAW, fans would hate him even more



Fuck the fans. They mark for randy orton. They don't know what they want.


----------



## Legend (Sep 8, 2010)

, I mark for orton


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 8, 2010)

you obviously hear voices in your head


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 8, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> you obviously hear voices in your head



Yeah, they tell him to mark for shitty wrestlers. 

And apparently NXT season 3 is going to be online or something retarded like that. I dunno exactly, but it will be going on for a few months. They said last night that the FIRST elimination is in 4 weeks.


----------



## Legend (Sep 8, 2010)

Also Marks for JoMo,Jericho,Punk,AmDrag,Kane,Taker,Edge,Christian


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2010)

i doubt cena will end it.. orton is already gaining enough momentum to slowly reaching cena's status.. his finisher is really helping him.. 

i still think it should stay intact.. and break it after 4-6 years of retirement, so it would make sense.. 



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> It's still pretty much the same thing and it'd fit with Tarver anyway since he can't legit punch people in the face.



told ya


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 8, 2010)

Cena will end it by turning heel. It'll be the biggest thing ever.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 8, 2010)

What I do instead of homework.


*Spoiler*: __ 



If you really wanna get cynical.  have cena win noc, miz steal it, use riley to protect him every time they fight, or even have miz actually win clean against him to build his cred.  WM 27/28 if you feel like stretching it you have cena bash him with a chain or some new pg friendly weapon and take the title back.  Boom, Miz is face.  Cena is heel, and they are off to the fucking races.

Yeah Sheamus and Orton need to not exist for this to happen, but follow me now.  Orton gets something even better.

Orton goes to SD! after NOC  for mentioned reasons.  UT loses/win to Kane at NOC depending on how far he is from 20.  Either way, UT beats whoever at 19 and then the legend killer returns.  Maybe make him heel with a solid midcard flunkie in rhodes.  Maybe even give dibiase a bone.  Doubtful, make Orton and UT clash as of T-99% of time until his record reaches 20.  Orton kills it, clean if you have a plan to make him face, dirty if he just can't seem to sustain cena money levels.  Honestly, it doesn't matter.  His impact is cemented.  He is in ALL of our heads for life and like him, not care, or want his wingspan posing babies, you will remember him.  

I missed the Orton/Cena rivalry, so while i know his tenure is earned (that, plus long term deal), his level of pop is just chuckleworthy to me.  Pull something like that off, even to just give him the win over UT, and you'll have a new face primed for normal pop culture.




TLR - Miz goes face, Cena goes heel, Orton gets to kill UT for his 20 streak.  21 is they don't trust Orton's worth
.
I need to fucking graduate so i can get paid for thinking of such bullshit.


----------



## Vox (Sep 8, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> What I do instead of homework.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Stick to homework. 

Having Takers streak intact will serve more people over the long run than just one mighty boost and eventual crutch if someone ended it. New up-and-coming stars, both face and heel, can be all like 'I'll be better than the UT! I'll destroy his WM streak etc.'. Besides, it will cement his career (as if he needs anything else in his career) as one of the best.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 8, 2010)

I think Shadow posted a picture along the lines of some guy drinking nuthugger tears. THAT will be heel Cena once he ends the streak.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2010)

Going to have to agree with Vox.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 8, 2010)

Thing is Taker is seriously winding down. He doesn't have many more defenses of the streak left. If it doesn't happen this year (or even next) then it's simply never going to happen. Breaking the streak or not, passing on this match is a huge waste.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2010)

Cena vs. Taker for next Wrestlemania? Sure, why not. 


*Spoiler*: _Bound for Glory Match to Be Announced on Sep 30._ 





The card is looking awesome so far, but eh, I've got mixed reviews on this fight: Ric Flair vs. Mick Foley in a Last Man Standing Match. 

Mick tweeted that his promo with Ric preceding the match is one of the greatest moments of his career. Encouraging news I guess..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 8, 2010)

Cena vs Undertaker would be this generation's version of Andre vs Hulk, basically. I just wonder if Cena will grow old someday and tell people stories about how he ended the Undertaker's 50 year old streak in front of 500,000 fans.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 9, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cena vs Undertaker would be this generation's version of Andre vs Hulk, basically. I just wonder if Cena will grow old someday and tell people stories about how he ended the Undertaker's 50 year old streak in front of 500,000 fans.



Here's the latest Cena interview hinting him challenging taker at WM27.


*Spoiler*: __ 



In an interview with Moviefone.com  to promote his new movie ?Legendary,? RAW superstar John Cena commented on a potential showdown with The Undertaker at WrestleMania next year.

Moviefone asked Cena in an interview, ?What?s the next challenge for you: winning an Oscar or trying to end the Undertaker?s undefeated WrestleMania streak?? Cena said he wants to challenge the Undertaker at WrestleMania and be the man to end the infamous streak.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 9, 2010)

cena doesn't need it, though.  He really can't be bigger.


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 9, 2010)

Nobody should end the streak.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 9, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> cena doesn't need it, though.  He really can't be bigger.



No one thought Hogan should've beat Andre...and yet here we are.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 9, 2010)

I recall hearing Orton was given the chance but he turned it down he believed it should stay in tact.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 9, 2010)

Taker should keep the streak intact giving it to a face like Cena won't put him over fans........unless he goes back to being a heel really.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 9, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> I think Shadow posted a picture along the lines of some guy drinking nuthugger tears. THAT will be heel Cena once he ends the streak.








Shadow said:


> Taker should keep the streak intact giving it to a face like Cena won't put him over fans........unless he goes back to being a heel really.


Cena breaking the streak wouldn't be used to get him over with the fans(which is kinda dumb since he's already over). It's pretty much complete closure for Taker's career. At the rate he's been getting injured the past few years, there's no point in dragging it out all the way into semi-retirement and becoming a low-rent special attraction looking for a fast buck like Hogan.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 9, 2010)

A couple of months ago, JR said in his weekly blog that match between Taker and Cena at mania is simply a matter of "when", not "if". In other words, the match _will _happen. They just havent pulled da trigger yet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2010)

dam it, shawn shoould've ended last year at least.. a legend from the same generation would've been better.. but if cena wins, than damm he'd be the "strongest" ever lived in wrestling.. he can simply say; i was never defeated cleanly before i ended the streak.. if it does happen, cena should just go do movies, before E decides to make him lose cleanly..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Cena breaking the streak wouldn't be used to get him over with the fans(which is kinda dumb since he's already over). It's pretty much complete closure for Taker's career.[/B] At the rate he's been getting injured the past few years, there's no point in dragging it out all the way into semi-retirement and becoming a low-rent special attraction looking for a fast buck like Hogan.




if it was about closure.. than shawn or trips should've done it.. someone from his generation(maybe kane).. this will affect cena more than do the streak.. and cena never needed it.. cena should defeat taker cleanly outside of mania, so he could say "i've done it all".. 

i say give it to kane or trips.. or even a rising star.. the only problem with a "rising star", is how comic book-like E is over the past few years.. "it wouldn't make sense".. unless the rising star could summon thunder bolts..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 9, 2010)

LOL...like Orton would ever have a say in the end of the streak. There's only one man that can say Yes or No to it ending and that's Undertaker.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 9, 2010)

Well I had heard Taker gave Orton the opportunity, and Orton didn't want to end the streak. Cause Orton has a sense of tradition.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 9, 2010)

The voices in Orton's head told him not to.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't want Undertaker's streak to be broken, but considering how old school he is, he's almost certainly going to "leave the business on his back" and put someone over at Wrestlemania before he retires.


----------



## Legend (Sep 9, 2010)

Taker gives the streak to David Otonga


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2010)

if taker can still go in two years, and barret is still semi-hot.. i think it might be believable.. but maybe i am just biased, since barret has been really impressing me lately..


----------



## Legend (Sep 9, 2010)

How about Maven?


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 9, 2010)

Maven is done with wrestling. He got addicted to pain killers and said he was done. but that was when he was on the Surreal Life.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 9, 2010)

Legend said:


> How about Maven?



Maven hits his finisher, then has a flashback to the time he eliminated 'Taker from the Royal Rumble. He decides to run for his life instead of risking his wrath again.


----------



## Darc (Sep 9, 2010)

Eh, if Takers record must be broken it should of been last year with Shawns re match, I like Cena but I'd hate to see him do it.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 9, 2010)

Darc said:


> Eh, if Takers record must be broken it should of been last year with Shawns re match, I like Cena but I'd hate to see him do it.



Just imagine the heat Cena would get for doing it. A heel turn would be the only course of action.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2010)

The Juice Man said:


> Just imagine the heat Cena would get for doing it. A heel turn would be the only course of action.



this is bad logic.. what if cena runs his course as a heel, he will never recover from this when going face again(like every other top star in the company).. 

this will effect cena far more than it will the streak and taker...


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 9, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Cena vs. Taker for next Wrestlemania? Sure, why not.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Bound for Glory Match to Be Announced on Sep 30._
> ...



Make it happen WWE. MAKE IT HAPPEN NEXT FUCKING YEAR!!!!



Khris said:


> this is bad logic.. what if cena runs his course as a heel, he will never recover from this when going face again(like every other top star in the company)..
> 
> this will effect cena far more than it will the streak and taker...



   

Its John fucking Cena!!!! If he ever did turn heel all it would take is an AE or a STF on a hated heel to turn him back face.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 9, 2010)

Come on now, Randy Orton basically raped Steph(in PG form, a kiss is like sex...lololololol) in front of a tied up HHH after knocking her out last year and now dumbasses love him because he can hit his finisher 50 times per show.

Heel Cena will just need to Attitude Adjustment some a-hole randomly for no apparent reason someday and he'll be good to go.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2010)

still skeptical


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 9, 2010)

Khris said:


> if it was about closure.. than shawn or trips should've done it.. someone from his generation(maybe kane).. this will affect cena more than do the streak.. and cena never needed it.. cena should defeat taker cleanly outside of mania, so he could say "i've done it all"..
> 
> i say give it to kane or trips.. or even a rising star.. the only problem with a "rising star", is how comic book-like E is over the past few years.. "it wouldn't make sense".. unless the rising star could summon thunder bolts..


HBK or HHH aren't closure. He'd already faced them and beaten them at WM. And Kane? Gimmie a fuckin' break here, Kane isn't closure either. Closure is main-eventing the biggest show of the year against the company's biggest star in pretty much the last money match the E has left at the moment. There's honestly no better way he could possibly go out besides that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2010)

they should still have the match 

but the streak shouldn't end..


----------



## Shadow (Sep 9, 2010)

I think nobody wants the streak to end really which is why a lot of wrestlers consider it an honor to wrestle for it but not end it.  I think no active wrestler wants to end it.......to fight for it is one thing but to end it is another.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 9, 2010)

Khris said:


> they should still have the match
> 
> but the streak shouldn't end..



In Takers current state....its time to end it. This isn't 4 years ago where he could still put on a good match. He's fucked up now and he can barely go in the ring anymore. Having a young and fresh poster boy John Cena lose to an old, on his last leg Undertaker at WM is "dropping the ball" in every sense of the phrase.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 9, 2010)

People complained when Undertaker wouldn't pass the torch back in 2001, but now when he's older, they don't want Undertaker to pass it at all.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 9, 2010)

Funny, ain't it?


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 9, 2010)

And it can't end with an AA.

Has to be a submission. All the "No NEVER!!!" crowd will shit themselves and cry.

Taker's gonna get the gold belt from Kane soon.

Cena will likely get his belt so long as the Nose keeps failing to get his heir.

THE ULTIMATE CHALLENGE~! 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 9, 2010)

It has to end with Cena no-selling a concrete jumping tombstone immediately before he makes Undertaker tap to the STF. 

I want the butthurt to be at maximum capacity.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 9, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> People complained when Undertaker wouldn't pass the torch back in 2001, but now when he's older, they don't want Undertaker to pass it at all.



Peronsally, he should pass it on to a young, talented prospect that will help define the future of the company.

There's no point to having guys like Cena break it. Cena's already a future legend. Same goes for Orton, though I wouldn't mind as much.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 9, 2010)

You have to be careful with this. What if they flop? You would have wasted the biggest rub ever. And it'll be like Jericho being the Undisputed Champion in a way. After a while that just gets old and tired. Cena is in a unique spot. Yes he's already made, but unlike HHH and HBK... he's got a good decade of quality left in him. The fans are usually split (well probably 30-70) and this will bypass that whole "cool heel" some guys end up being. He'll break the fan's hearts by doing it and the people who already despise him will have the hair on the back of their necks stand up.

And really why shouldn't Cena and Taker face off? He's basically the only guy Taker hasn't faced since he became the guy. And same goes for Cena.

Mania sells itself. I'm sure the streak acts as a draw to the event as well. Business is doing just fine, but this could create some serious buzz. Cena has a real shot at ending it. Since they started playing off the undefeated streak around WM21 no one ever had a shot. Ever. So for the first time you really don't know who will win.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 9, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Peronsally, he should pass it on to a young, talented prospect that will help define the future of the company.
> 
> There's no point to having guys like Cena break it. Cena's already a future legend. Same goes for Orton, though I wouldn't mind as much.



Its better to drop it to someone who's already a draw than to lose it to a guy who you don't even know will become a potential draw or not.

lol you're like one of those people that wanted Taker to drop the streak to Ted Jr. The same Ted Jr. who no one cares about and gets zero crowd reaction and needs MARYSE to get him over.


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 9, 2010)

so, cena gets WWE title.
taker gets WHC title from kane.
both fight at WM
Cena wins, ends the streak, retires taker, unifies the titles, goes heel.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 9, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It has to end with Cena no-selling a concrete jumping tombstone immediately before he makes Undertaker tap to the STF.
> 
> I want the butthurt to be at maximum capacity.






RadishMan said:


> You have to be careful with this. What if they flop? You would have wasted the biggest rub ever. And it'll be like Jericho being the Undisputed Champion in a way. After a while that just gets old and tired. Cena is in a unique spot. Yes he's already made, but unlike HHH and HBK... he's got a good decade of quality left in him. The fans are usually split (well probably 30-70) and this will bypass that whole "cool heel" some guys end up being. He'll break the fan's hearts by doing it and the people who already despise him will have the hair on the back of their necks stand up.
> 
> And really why shouldn't Cena and Taker face off? He's basically the only guy Taker hasn't faced since he became the guy. And same goes for Cena.
> 
> Mania sells itself. I'm sure the streak acts as a draw to the event as well. Business is doing just fine, but this could create some serious buzz. Cena has a real shot at ending it. Since they started playing off the undefeated streak around WM21 no one ever had a shot. Ever. So for the first time you really don't know who will win.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 9, 2010)

If some of you guys were around in the 80s, you would've had Andre the Giant lose to Brutus the Barber Beefcake or Tito Santana.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 9, 2010)

Needs more blood, IMO.


----------



## Vox (Sep 9, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Needs more blood, IMO.



Reps for you good sir. Stupid fucking spreading the rep mother fucker.


If there was someone to end the streak, it would have to be Cena. Not that I want it to happen. But I'd still watch it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> In Takers current state....its time to end it. This isn't 4 years ago where he could still put on a good match. He's fucked up now and he can barely go in the ring anymore. Having a young and fresh poster boy John Cena lose to an old, on his last leg Undertaker at WM is "dropping the ball" in every sense of the phrase.



ok end it.. but i am skeptical with cena.. 



RadishMan said:


> You have to be careful with this. What if they flop? You would have wasted the biggest rub ever. And it'll be like Jericho being the Undisputed Champion in a way. After a while that just gets old and tired. Cena is in a unique spot. Yes he's already made, but unlike HHH and HBK... he's got a good decade of quality left in him. The fans are usually split (well probably 30-70) and this will bypass that whole "cool heel" some guys end up being. He'll break the fan's hearts by doing it and the people who already despise him will have the hair on the back of their necks stand up.
> 
> And really why shouldn't Cena and Taker face off? He's basically the only guy Taker hasn't faced since he became the guy. And same goes for Cena.
> 
> Mania sells itself. I'm sure the streak acts as a draw to the event as well. Business is doing just fine, but this could create some serious buzz. Cena has a real shot at ending it. Since they started playing off the undefeated streak around WM21 no one ever had a shot. Ever. So for the first time you really don't know who will win.



i believe HBK had a shot in the first one.. people were split on who they though will win.. and ppl who wanted it to end, were happy that shawn might do it, not an overhyped future star.. and the ones didn't; liked the idea that if anyone should end, it should be shawn.. it was a win-win situation.. 

kane ending it, will be the same..


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 9, 2010)

Who da hell wants to see Kane end the streak?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm probably the biggest Kane mark here and even I don't want KANE to end the streak.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2010)

taker/kane marks would love to see kane end it.. to finally finalize their story


----------



## Raiden (Sep 9, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> You have to be careful with this. What if they flop? You would have wasted the biggest rub ever. And it'll be like Jericho being the Undisputed Champion in a way. After a while that just gets old and tired. Cena is in a unique spot. Yes he's already made, but unlike HHH and HBK... he's got a good decade of quality left in him. The fans are usually split (well probably 30-70) and this will bypass that whole "cool heel" some guys end up being. He'll break the fan's hearts by doing it and the people who already despise him will have the hair on the back of their necks stand up.
> 
> And really why shouldn't Cena and Taker face off? He's basically the only guy Taker hasn't faced since he became the guy. And same goes for Cena.



I never said they shouldn't face off. I'd love to see it. I think it would be a great and entertaining draw for next year. It would generate a lot of interest. 

My concern is...there comes a certain point when you need to listen to the critics. In wrestling there's "good heat" and "bad heat"..."good heat" being Triple H in his prime and "bad heat" being anything that would make people change the channel. I think if "PG" Cena wins, they'll accomplish pissing off older fans to the point where they won't want to watch anymore, fed up with seeing Cena do the "impossible."

Cena is certainly one of my favorite overall wrestlers in the game right now; I think he carries RAW sometimes. 

While I do think Cena is going to be around for quite some time, they need to reinvent his character before having him win. Not much of a point investing in his current gimmick. 



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Its better to drop it to someone who's already a draw than to lose it to a guy who you don't even know will become a potential draw or not.
> 
> lol you're like one of those people that wanted Taker to drop the streak to Ted Jr. The same Ted Jr. who no one cares about and gets zero crowd reaction and needs MARYSE to get him over.



....What are you talking about? I'm saying that Taker should drop it to someone who's established but still has a lot of steam for a promising future ahead of them. To restate the point in my post, someone Randy Orton esque. Someone like him who is a solid investment, has a solid character, and a promising future. 

Someone who can do what Cena has already done. Granted, Cena fulfills the criteria  of most of what I provided, but you've got to wonder.....how much longer can WWE sell his current gimmick, moveset? I'm not saying he's finished (far from it), but to play it safe, it's best to test the waters with a new Cena first.

You're taking my point to the extreme. Come on.....why would I suggest someone like that ?


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Sep 9, 2010)

TNA was much better when the girls were dancing in the cages


and also Cena ending the streak wouldn't turn him heel. Cena won't turn heel ever again.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 9, 2010)

Cena turning heel is like the only huge storyline they have left. He'll do it and it'll be glorious and people will replay it for the rest of time just like how they do with Hogan's heel turn.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 9, 2010)

It's not the act of ending the streak that turns him, but how and what happens from there. Cena usually gets the most heat at Mania. Against Taker with the prospect of it ending... it's possible to get legendary WM18 responses. And really what more is there for Cena to do? He's been a never giveup babyface for five years (longer if you count his US title reign). If fucking HHH turning heel is supposed to be fresh according to a lot of fans... Cena turning heel is going to be amazing.

This is all of course assuming WWE even has the guts. Cena was great in 2003 and he won't need to be "edgy" or use profanity to do it. Just read any interview he does where someone asks him about the Rock. Kliq influence or not... it's there.

With all that Cena has done... he SHOULD feel he's above it all on a Hollywood Rock level. Who the fuck is the Undertaker... this is John FUCKING Cena.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 9, 2010)

Imagine heel Cena...with face Cena's powers of no-sell.


----------



## Legend (Sep 9, 2010)

On that topic, why does Cena hate The Rock sooo much?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 10, 2010)

Legend said:


> On that topic, why does Cena hate The Rock sooo much?



He doesn't hate Rocky. But in a interview, he said that he feels that Rocky didn't really love the business, and used the business to propel himself into Hollywood. Soon after, in another interview, he said that he made those comments, to try to bait Rocky into returning for a match at mania.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 10, 2010)

Khris said:


> taker/kane marks would love to see kane end it.. to finally finalize their story


They can finalize it at Survivor Series. The feud doesn't have the legs to last til WM like it did the first time.



Raiden said:


> My concern is...there comes a certain point when you need to listen to the critics.


Why?



> In wrestling there's "good heat" and "bad heat"..."good heat" being Triple H in his prime and "bad heat" being anything that would make people change the channel.


The only bad "heat" is no heat and regardless of whether you like the guy or not, Cena doesn't get that.



> I think if "PG" Cena wins, they'll accomplish pissing off older fans to the point where they won't want to watch anymore, fed up with seeing Cena do the "impossible."


Most older fans are bitter old fucks who bitch about things not being like they were during Attitude. Their opinions mean nothing.



> While I do think Cena is going to be around for quite some time, they need to reinvent his character before having him win. Not much of a point investing in his current gimmick.


His current character is what's made him the biggest draw in wrestling at the moment. 




> ....What are you talking about? I'm saying that Taker should drop it to someone who's established but still has a lot of steam for a promising future ahead of them. To restate the point in my post, someone Randy Orton esque. Someone like him who is a solid investment, has a solid character, and a promising future.


Someone who can't draw even while doing a psuedo-Stone Cold character? 



> Someone who can do what Cena has already done. Granted, Cena fulfills the criteria  of most of what I provided, but you've got to wonder.....how much longer can WWE sell his current gimmick, moveset? I'm not saying he's finished (far from it), but to play it safe, it's best to test the waters with a new Cena first.


No one else on the roster has shown the ability to be a consistent draw. And they can sell his current character til the kids stop buying his shit, which doesn't appear to be any time soon. Dunno know why you mention movesets since that doesn't mean a damn thing.


----------



## Vox (Sep 10, 2010)

The WWE can sell Cena's gimmick for years and years to come. I can see why people would want it but suggest someone that can take his place as a consistently-drawing, hugely over face.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 10, 2010)

What's wrong with you people? Seriously. The streak should stand where it is, he should retire 20 and 0 and say "I dare ANYONE to beat that." That would be perfect in my book.

Also yeah GoG: The scrubs in this topic would have made like Tito Santana, Ricky Steamboat or Iron Shiek someone else who did nothing win the WWF Championship from Bob Backlund and have kept wrestling a "real" sport and not took it to the heights it reached in the past twenty or thirty years. No Hulkamania, No Machomania no Andre the Giant. Wrestling probably would have died if anyone here had the power in the 80s.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 10, 2010)

Didn't Taker say Kane should be the one to end the streak?

Plus about Cena turning heel, it won't have the same impact as Hulk's heel turn for the simple fact people have been predicting it for 2-3 years. Still would love to see it happen.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 10, 2010)

Raiden said:


> ....What are you talking about? I'm saying that Taker should drop it to someone who's established but still has a lot of steam for a promising future ahead of them. To restate the point in my post, someone Randy Orton esque. Someone like him who is a solid investment, has a solid character, and a promising future.
> 
> Someone who can do what Cena has already done. Granted, Cena fulfills the criteria  of most of what I provided, but you've got to wonder.....how much longer can WWE sell his current gimmick, moveset? I'm not saying he's finished (far from it), but to play it safe, it's best to test the waters with a new Cena first.
> 
> You're taking my point to the extreme. Come on.....why would I suggest someone like that ?



And who would the someone you'd pick to end Taker's streak be?


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 10, 2010)

Punk vs. Big Show was added to the NOC card. So much for every title on the line.

Where the hell are the tag champs anyways?


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 10, 2010)

Isis said:


> Plus about Cena turning heel, it won't have the same impact as Hulk's heel turn for the simple fact people have been predicting it for 2-3 years.



So you say and yet whenever the topic of the streak ending comes up... people lose their damn minds. To to end it to Cena? It's going to be delicious.



Perverted King said:


> Where the hell are the tag champs anyways?



You want yet ANOTHER Hart/Uso match? Didn't get enough Hart/Cryme Tyme matches either? WWE should just scrap the titles. Everybody knows the Dynasty only exists to give DH Smith a singles push down the line and they only got the titles because Bret was on screen. Let's not kid ourselves here.

Just pull the bandaid and be done with it already.

*awaits but but what about the Dudebusters*

I mean, really...


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 10, 2010)

I know the current state of the tag team division. I've been watching wrestling for a very long time to know. The point is NOC is suposed to have every title on the line and there hasn't been mention of a tag team title match.  At least bother to announce a Gaulet or something even if is a throw away match.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 11, 2010)

Perverted King said:


> Punk vs. Big Show was added to the NOC card. So much for every title on the line.
> 
> Where the hell are the tag champs anyways?



Punk deserves so much more than this...

SES had the potential to be a dominant stable in the E. Unfortuanatly, bad booking ruined it. Now, they're nothing but a comedy stable being fed to da Big Show.

As far as the tag titles are concerned, its obvious that the E doesn't really care about them. The Harts have em, but they dont defend them, similar to the Miz and the US title. Come to think about it, I cant remember the last time the tag titles were involed in a actual feud that _didnt _involve da main eventers. Da Harts were in a "feud" with the Usos for about 3 weeks, and its just fizzled.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 11, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> What's wrong with you people? Seriously. The streak should stand where it is, he should retire 20 and 0 and say "I dare ANYONE to beat that." That would be perfect in my book.
> 
> Also yeah GoG: The scrubs in this topic would have made like Tito Santana, Ricky Steamboat or Iron Shiek someone else who did nothing win the WWF Championship from Bob Backlund and have kept wrestling a "real" sport and not took it to the heights it reached in the past twenty or thirty years. No Hulkamania, No Machomania no Andre the Giant. Wrestling probably would have died if anyone here had the power in the 80s.


:rofl:rofl:rofl

You're the absolute last person in this thread that should be trying to talk shit.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 11, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> :rofl:rofl:rofl
> 
> You're the absolute last person in this thread that should be trying to talk shit.



I got a much better wrestling mind than everyone else here. I'm not spoiled by WWE believing that they give the best wrestling evar. I also know you don't have to bleed in order to make the promo/segment interesting. I also know good wrestilng when I see it. RoH has it's thing going, I can say I like it and enjoy the program. But I'm not a complete mark for it. I already know from the current roster WWE has on Raw & SD! I can make a much more awesome show than they currently have.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 11, 2010)

you're sounding like the iwc.  but hey, so can i


----------



## Vox (Sep 11, 2010)

SES had as much of a chance at being a dominant stable as any other stable did. I doubt the E wanted to have 2 major stables going on, though so they had to make room. And besides, I'd much rather see the Nexus flourish than the SES. I only wanted to see Punk whereas the only Nexus member I dont really care for is (typical IWC response, but true nonetheless) Otunga.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 11, 2010)

I've noticed more hate for Heath Slater then Otunga TBH.


----------



## Vox (Sep 11, 2010)

Yeah? Guess I dont really get around.

And I thought Slater was the stand-out in the Nexus at Summerslam, which is why I like him. I, until that point, always found him to be a bit of a douche.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 11, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> *I got a much better wrestling mind than everyone else here.* I'm not spoiled by WWE believing that they give the best wrestling evar. I also know you don't have to bleed in order to make the promo/segment interesting. I also know good wrestilng when I see it. RoH has it's thing going, I can say I like it and enjoy the program. But I'm not a complete mark for it. I already know from the current roster WWE has on Raw & SD! I can make a much more awesome show than they currently have.


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 11, 2010)

best joke i've seen in here yet.


----------



## Grandia (Sep 11, 2010)

Tyler Black's last match tonight, will he retain?


----------



## Vox (Sep 11, 2010)

From what little I've seen of Tyler Black, he doesn't seem like much. Anyone wanna recommend some matches that may turn that tide?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 11, 2010)

Sedaiv thinking he's anything more than annoying? 

As far as Tyler Black goes, no, he isn't very good. Thats the great thing about FCW, though. FCW is an awesome place for filtering all of the shitty habits wrestlers pick up on the Indy scene and yet still putting them in a fail-safe environment so that when they do get brought up to the main-roster, you're ready. I'm iffy on Tyler. I don't hate the guy, but I thought they would have gone for someone like Chris Hero or Claudio first, who are already pretty good, IMO.

If I was to show you anything from Black, this would probably be it...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usfzgaMufCc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrSfQ0Yns-o&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBZq5PgdNM4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Watchman (Sep 11, 2010)

I don't understand why the 'E didn't pick up Claudio already. From what I remember, he was given a developmental deal, but then they never actually used him.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 11, 2010)

Watchman said:


> I don't understand why the 'E didn't pick up Claudio already. From what I remember, he was given a developmental deal, but then they never actually used him.



They actually released him before he really had the chance to do anything. Not sure what the deal was their, but if I was to put my money on two guys being pretty good in the ring, I'd put it on Claudio Castagnoli and Chris Hero.

Also, Dolph Ziggler vs. Kofi Kingston has been added to the Night Of Champions card.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 11, 2010)

Watchman said:


> I don't understand why the 'E didn't pick up Claudio already. From what I remember, he was given a developmental deal, but then they never actually used him.



A TON of great workers had deals and were released without any reason. Kenny Omega... and hell Kenny King was part of Tough Enough. And that was 05-06 Claudio... 2010 Claudio is what the real Masterpiece should strive to be.

Tyler had some good matches against Dragon and Nigel in 2008 that are worth a look. But that's Dragon and Nigel. For recent work you can try Tyler vs. Davey from DBDH8. I'm still puzzled why they randomly signed him. If they wanted a guy who can't really work the mic, does kicks and flips and has long hair with a great physique... well they already got Morrison.


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks like TNA is planning on releasing about 5 wrestlers. 

Names discussed have been Sarita, Hamada, Eric Young, Shark Boy, Orlando Jordan, Amazing Red, Daffney, Jesse Neal, Kevin Nash (upset with management) and Kiyoshi.

Anybody think Rob Terry should be released. I mean the guy is just awful. Of course Vince will probably suck Rob Terry's dick if he finds out TNA released him.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 11, 2010)

Shark Boy


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 11, 2010)

They hardly use him but he always sticks around. Shark Boy is TNA's Funaki.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 11, 2010)

Also, Kaval :33


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 11, 2010)

Pairing Kaval up with Laycool was definitly a great idea. He showed some charisma in that segment he had on SD last night. I dont think I ever seen him show this much personality. Definitly a big change from his indy days.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 11, 2010)

Releasing Hamada? They never use her anyways since she costs $800 an appearance. She was gone for like 6 months and then randomly returns to win the useless tag titles. Ugh...

Nash was crying on Twitter, but Dixie never wants to part with the "names"...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 12, 2010)

Shark Boy still being employed... baffles me. But then again, I'm still shocked that Jordan and Eric Young are still employed, too.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 12, 2010)

Perverted King said:


> Looks like TNA is planning on releasing about 5 wrestlers.
> 
> Names discussed have been Sarita, Hamada, Eric Young, Shark Boy, Orlando Jordan, Amazing Red, Daffney, Jesse Neal, Kevin Nash (upset with management) and Kiyoshi.
> 
> Anybody think Rob Terry should be released. I mean the guy is just awful. Of course Vince will probably suck Rob Terry's dick if he finds out TNA released him.



I didn't even know Shark Boy was still in TNA, god knows we almost never see him


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 12, 2010)

Eric Young being employed in TNA is so unusual. He has been repackaged 19000 times in his career.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 12, 2010)

> I'm still shocked that Jordan and Eric Young are still employed, too.



Some of Eric Young's stuff with X-Pac a few months ago wasn't bad. The guy actually started to progress a little before Waltman left.

I wouldn't be surprised if WWE offered him a developmental deal.



> Anybody think Rob Terry should be released. I mean the guy is just awful. Of course Vince will probably suck Rob Terry's dick if he finds out TNA released him.



You think VINCE would suck his dick? Look at the push TNA is giving him. And WWE have a much better track record with pushing smaller wrestlers than any other major Wrestling company.

But yeah, Rob Terry's atrocious. He's better than Matt Morgan, though.


----------



## Grandia (Sep 12, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Also, Dolph Ziggler vs. Kofi Kingston has been added to the Night Of Champions card.



im sure the match will be great though, their last ppv match was ruined by nexus


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 12, 2010)

It'd be better if they hadn't wrestled like 5 times before on free TV.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 12, 2010)

Perverted King said:


> Looks like TNA is planning on releasing about 5 wrestlers.
> 
> Names discussed have been Sarita, Hamada, Eric Young, Shark Boy, Orlando Jordan, Amazing Red, Daffney, Jesse Neal, Kevin Nash (upset with management) and Kiyoshi.
> 
> Anybody think Rob Terry should be released. I mean the guy is just awful. Of course Vince will probably suck Rob Terry's dick if he finds out TNA released him.



So i guess TNA has already given up on Jordan's bisexual push? From what i remember they only did 3 weeks of it and then took him off TV.

Not that i care. I think Jordan is shit in the ring and his gimmick is retarded.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 12, 2010)

Inbrightest Day: Letting you know, The Green Lantern sucks. The again


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 12, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Inbrightest Day: Letting you know, The Green Lantern sucks. The again


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2010)

Hamada 0.0

too bad.. T_T


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 12, 2010)

Inbrightestday? lol


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 12, 2010)

No way is Rob Terry better then Matt Morgan.

That is just... yeah.

Matt Morgan is actually really good. It's just unfortunate he was a product of Jim Cornette and as such TNA is making an example out of him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2010)

Matt Morgan is boring dude..


----------



## Watchman (Sep 12, 2010)

Come on guys, we don't want the mods to raid this thread again when Sedaiv _inevitably_ reports someone for saying mean things about him. Just stick him on ignore and be done with it, plz.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 12, 2010)

My uncle thinks Bret Hart was a huge draw in the 90s. 

Then again he's also an annoying hulkamaniac mark who thinks hulk hogan being a huge draw means he's better than everyone.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 12, 2010)

Well, he was a huge draw in the 90s....there were what - maybe 5 wrestlers who could draw more money than him? Not bad considering there are thousands of wrestlers in the world.


----------



## Grandia (Sep 12, 2010)

Report: Matt Hardy Sent Home



> Matt Hardy was sent home from World Wrestling Entertainment's ongoing tour of Europe today, company sources have confirmed.
> 
> There was concern over Hardy's condition backstage at yesterday's SmackDown live event in Minehead, England. That is also we know as of this writing.
> 
> ...



Matt needs to  be put to sleep or something


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2010)

Whoever wrote Cody Rhodes' promo will be responsible for Matt Hardy's descent into madness.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2010)

kinda feel sad for him.. but really, who the hell gave him this stupid idea that he's gonna be a maineventer one day.. jeff did it, doesn't mean he will..


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh Matt... time to face fact that you're in the "veteran role". You're the stepping stone. Good for a pop, but it's obvious the new cocky heel is going over ya. Doesn't mean you can't enjoy it and accept the Chavo spot. Only leave for TNA if they offered you the Jeff Hardy "Rockstar Contract" of 11k an appearance.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 12, 2010)

Feel really bad for Hardy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2010)

i am pretty sure he got the mainevent status idea from message boards..


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 12, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> My uncle thinks Bret Hart was a huge draw in the 90s.
> 
> Then again he's also an annoying hulkamaniac mark who thinks hulk hogan being a huge draw means he's better than everyone.



Your questioning that bret was a draw?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 12, 2010)

> Legendary, WWE Films' newest release, opened this weekend and drew $135,210 in a total of 177 theaters. This was good for #12 on the Limited Release chart and an average of $764 per theater.





Damn....


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 12, 2010)

They always seem to be in limited theatres, not that it would've mattered.

Go to 'Straight to DVD' or just stop.

"Are you going Hollywood like Rock?"

I don't think they're asking...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 13, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> My uncle thinks Bret Hart was a huge draw in the 90s.
> 
> Then again he's also an annoying hulkamaniac mark who *thinks hulk hogan being a huge draw means he's better than everyone.*



It does, and he is the greatest...

Okay, so far, wwe films have failed at action, drama, and horror...any bets on them failing at comedy?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 13, 2010)

i'll bet on booking


----------



## Darc (Sep 13, 2010)

That new Cena movie actually looked half decent compared to his other shit. I'll laugh hard if the crowd chants "you tanked" tonight.


----------



## Vox (Sep 13, 2010)

All their films pretty much broke even, so their films aren't failures. Except for The Condemned. But Stone Cold isn't the draw he used to be.


----------



## Darc (Sep 13, 2010)

The Condemned was fucking awesome.


----------



## Vox (Sep 13, 2010)

It wasn't bad but it didn't make as much money as the shit-fest The Marine did. Just goes to show that Cena is a far bigger star nowadays.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2010)

lol all that hype.. 

FACT: wrestling and movies don't go well.. just ask dwayne.. even thou he's making a ton of cash..


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 13, 2010)

Vox said:


> It wasn't bad but it didn't make as much money as the shit-fest The Marine did. Just goes to show that Cena is a far bigger star nowadays.



Wish I could say the Rated R thing held it back while Marine was PG13... but that didn't stop See No Evil. These things tend to not do well in the theatres, but bring in some bank on DVD... so really skip the first step.


----------



## Grandia (Sep 13, 2010)

lol shelton


> Sheltyb803   got a lot of questions about the blonde hair. wwe never
> asked or suggested me to do it. It was my idea and i kinda miss it.



yeah i bet you felt like a real freak with it too


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, See No Evil was also a horror movie and those movies always have people that go see them no matter how shitty they look. Just look at crap like Saw...they made 7 sequels! 

But yeah...Condemned was awesome. 

"You've had a hard life."

"Yeah."

"It's a good thing that it's over now."

*Shoots the dude 20 times*


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 13, 2010)

Khris said:


> lol all that hype..
> 
> FACT: wrestling and movies don't go well.. just ask dwayne.. even thou he's making a ton of cash..


That's mostly because he's distanced himself from wrestling and he's a total Disney whore now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2010)

he's still getting the greens..


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 13, 2010)

Contrary to popular belief, Rocky's movie career is going hella great so far. He was just in that new Wahlberg cop movie, he's signed on for the next fast and the furious sequel, and he's gonna be in the next Tyler Perry movie. Cant hate on that.


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 13, 2010)

actually, i could.


----------



## Darc (Sep 13, 2010)

RAW has been legit so far, that action shot they gave Morrison when he got done with those pull ups had me rolling.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 13, 2010)

Great performance from John Morrison.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 13, 2010)

Indeed it was a good match.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 14, 2010)

Lolz Matt Hardy . .


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 14, 2010)

Khris said:


> he's still getting the greens..


Hey now, I wasn't hating on him. If I was cashin' Disney checks, I'd be a Disney whore too.


----------



## Vox (Sep 14, 2010)

Jesus. When was the last time Orton lost? Pre-Wrestlemania?

EDIT: Morrison has been real good 2 weeks in a row. Surprised? Very. Lets hope they keep his promos short and sweet.


----------



## Legend (Sep 14, 2010)

Give JoMo that push


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 14, 2010)

And watch him flop. HARD... again.


----------



## Legend (Sep 14, 2010)

Why do you want him to fail? We need  new main event guys, its getting stale, arent you tired of the same jericho,edge,orton, hunter, cena crap i am, i like what   they do but im getting bored of it


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 14, 2010)

I can pin point the moment Matt Hardy should have realized he wasn't gonna main event outside of WWECW. Last year, Striker said Matt was the Heart and Soul of Smackdown, that's the Dreamer, I Job to everyone label.


----------



## Legend (Sep 14, 2010)

Anyone have the vid of cody rhodes ripping matt hardy?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 14, 2010)

Nope.

I was just thinkin. Doesn't Bryan's entrance music sound like an instrumental version of Sad But True?


----------



## Vox (Sep 14, 2010)

I only found the entire match.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aS31Ec3tveA[/YOUTUBE]

"Your nose, sport."


----------



## Watchman (Sep 14, 2010)

Vox said:


> Jesus. When was the last time Orton lost? Pre-Wrestlemania?



Extreme Rules vs. Swagger?


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 14, 2010)

Orton looking strong before the PPV... usually means something.


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 14, 2010)

Tyson Kidd almost died last night lol


----------



## Watchman (Sep 14, 2010)

My heart literally stopped when I saw that spot. I was sure he'd land on his neck.

Jericho was gold throughout that Raw, though.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 14, 2010)

SHUT UP AND READ THE EMAIL!


----------



## Legend (Sep 14, 2010)

I love cole bashing.


----------



## Grandia (Sep 14, 2010)

> TNA wrestler Desmond Wolfe is expected to be sidelined for at least a few months due to an undisclosed medical situation.
> 
> Powell's POV: Wolfe was tightlipped in the locker room at the TNA Impact tapings last week regarding his medical situation that prevented him and Magnus from working the TNA No Surrender pay-per-view. Wolfe was backstage
> at the Impact tapings last week, but Magnus was not flown in for the shows. There's no word yet on what the company intends to do with Magnus while Wolfe is sidelined.



damn that fucking sucks, guess that backs up the reason why WWE were cold on signing him since he didnt pass the physical. The London Brawling tag team was getting good too


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 14, 2010)

Legend said:


> Why do you want him to fail? We need  new main event guys, its getting stale, arent you tired of the same jericho,edge,orton, hunter, cena crap i am, i like what   they do but im getting bored of it



I don't want him to fail, but they've tried him before and guess what happened? If you chose "he was a huge success and now he's the biggest star in the industry" you chose wrong. The guy already flopped, and hasn't improved since.

I'd rather put my money on other guys that have shown promise and actually improved. Vince pushed CM Punk and Sheamus to the moon and they've done well. Jack Swagger has faltered from questionable booking, not anything of his own fault, IMO. The Miz is hugely over as is Alberto Del Rio. They're also giving a lot of attention to Daniel Bryan, Evan Bourne and Kaval. Wade Barrett, Skip Sheffield and Justin Gabriel are in a pretty great spot for success, too. I'd take any of those guys over Morrison, easily, and it looks like WWE feel the same way.

These are Jericho and Edge's last days anyway. Both guys are on the decline at this point (Edge is far more evident) Triple H to a lesser extent, too. Sure, Cena and Orton are going to be around for years, but theirs plenty of new faces coming up.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 14, 2010)

Generation Me reaching their potential is better then what could have been.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 14, 2010)

From the front page of Wrestleview.com



> Alex Riley, who was one of the rookies on season two of WWE NXT, is expected to remain a regular on the Raw brand from this point forward reports The Wrestling Observer. Riley has been involved in angles with his NXT season two pro The Miz.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 14, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> I don't want him to fail, *but they've tried him before and guess what happened? If you chose "he was a huge success and now he's the biggest star in the industry" you chose wrong. The guy already flopped, and hasn't improved since.*
> I'd rather put my money on other guys that have shown promise and actually improved. Vince pushed CM Punk and Sheamus to the moon and they've done well. Jack Swagger has faltered from questionable booking, not anything of his own fault, IMO. The Miz is hugely over as is Alberto Del Rio. They're also giving a lot of attention to Daniel Bryan, Evan Bourne and Kaval. I'd take any of those guys over Morrison, easily, and it looks like WWE are too.
> 
> These are Jericho and Edge's last days anyway. Both guys are on the decline at this point (Edge is far more evident) Triple H to a lesser extent, too. Sure, Cena and Orton are going to be around for years, but theirs plenty of new faces coming up.



Flopped? Morrison *never *got a main event push.

Anyway, it appears that two goons from the "deavors department" are coming for Matt Hardy if he doesn't leave that internert alone. At least thats how it seems. If the hardy boys were to be put back together it would be short lived, remember jeff is getting ready to do a dime in prison...


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 14, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Flopped? Morrison *never *got a main event push.



The guy was put with Mysterio, Jericho, Punk, Edge etc. Heavily for about two months. Once again, he flopped.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 14, 2010)

I hope Jeff knows how to clench his butt cheeks together really, really tight.

Why is he going to prison anyway?


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 14, 2010)

Because he's in the wrestling business.

And they never learn shit.

Then again, you gotta be retarded to get into the business to begin with.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 15, 2010)

Man, Edge really has faltered.  He was amazing back in may.  And Wayne Brady is the best guest ever.  What was going on then?  That was an amazing episode?


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 15, 2010)

Watchman said:


> My heart literally stopped when I saw that spot. I was sure he'd land on his neck.
> 
> Jericho was gold throughout that Raw, though.



got a video of kidd?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 15, 2010)

Well, Sportscenter reporting Ochocinco didn't think it was that good of an episode.  They didn't even know Miz's name.  Here's hoping that's taken and ran with.  Only wish I could see that episode.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 15, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> The guy was put with Mysterio, Jericho, Punk, Edge etc. Heavily for about two months. Once again, he flopped.





Still dont understand how he "flopped".


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 15, 2010)

Morrison hasn't had a true Main Event Push. Occasionally facing guys who are Main Eventers is not a push. A push is usually something that carries on for a while.

There is a theory circulating about that the apparent push for Morrison in the past few weeks (beating Jericho clean, and not losing to Sheamus clean), is the work of Triple H. Since Trips has more control in creative now, and he's apparently a fan of Morrison it makes sense.


----------



## Vox (Sep 15, 2010)

Man, they just need to start booking the mid-card better. Thats something that, if I remember, they did alright with way back when. I mean, when you haven't used the US title since, well, forever, theres something wrong.



Watchman said:


> Extreme Rules vs. Swagger?



Damn. He's been on one hell of a roll. Sorta snuck up on me until slapped with the RKO Oprah give-a-way last week and the Table match this week.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 15, 2010)

Orton didn't want anyone to feel left out. Shocked he didn't give the Ref an RKO too.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 15, 2010)

Finally got around to watching NXT and Cole/Vickie were both made of ABSO-FUCKING-LUTE WIN. Cole just flat-out heeling on EVERYONE and busting TV a fucking GONG and then Vickie completely kicking ass in the obstacle course before intentionally falling was awesome TV personified. I fully expected to hate this season, but damn...


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 15, 2010)

at Wrestlemania 27 I wanna see the world title unification title match to be

Bret Hart vs Ric Flair vs Hulk Hogan vs Great Khali vs Ricky Steamboat in a ladder match 

please make it happen WWE


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 15, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> My uncle thinks Bret Hart was a huge draw in the 90s.
> 
> Then again he's also an annoying hulkamaniac mark who thinks hulk hogan being a huge draw means he's better than everyone.



I read the same thing (not on your uncle of course). But I've also read that he had minimal drawing ability. The reason Jeff Hardy is giong to jail is for drug poession, he was busted shortly after leaving WWE. 

Jareth Davis: <3 <3 <3 

Triple H does favor Morrison, I swore I reported ita bout 300 pages ago.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 15, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Well, Sportscenter reporting Ochocinco didn't think it was that good of an episode.  They didn't even know Miz's name.  Here's hoping that's taken and ran with.  Only wish I could see that episode.



I agree, they could have done some awesome stuff with him and T.O but WWE dropped the ball by having his one interesting confrontation last night with the Miz be decent at best. Why no Ochocinco/Jericho, Ochocinco/Cena, Ochocinco/Edge, Ochocinco/Barret, Ochocinco/Cole confrontations?

OCHOCINCO/SANTINO!

COME ON WWE!


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 15, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Well, Sportscenter reporting Ochocinco didn't think it was that good of an episode.  They didn't even know Miz's name.  Here's hoping that's taken and ran with.  Only wish I could see that episode.



I heard that in the background while I was eating dinner. Kinda cringed a little because I knew it was Raw. I doubt WWE cares if they bash it... they got their Sportscenter/E! moment for the week. It's a win for them.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 15, 2010)

DATVICKIE 

DATKAITLYN 

DATVICKIEKAITLYN


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2010)

Someone wants Vickie nudes


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 15, 2010)

Hmmm. According to Jericho's twitter account he just endorsed Morrison and Sheamus.


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2010)

I approve of his approval


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 15, 2010)

Here is the link to his Twitter. It's near the top.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 16, 2010)

Ugh, morrison? Still not sold on him. Granted him and Sheamus have great chemistry.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 16, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> DATVICKIE
> 
> DATKAITLYN
> 
> DATVICKIEKAITLYN



ENGLISH MOTHER FUCKER! DO YOU SPEAK IT!?

I'm sold on Morrison being the future. As for Sheamus totally not. Totally a jobber.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 16, 2010)

Morrison impressed me on Raw. Sheamus impressed me the first few weeks after Fatal 4 Way - it's a shame they fed him to GODMODE ORTON every week afterwards.

Just watched NXT, and Cole gets better every season. If you told me a year ago that I'd be marking out for Cole, I'd laugh at you, but his antics are hilarious.


----------



## Vox (Sep 16, 2010)

I think you have Sheamus and Morrison confused there Sedaiv. Sheamus is the pale one. Morrison the Jersey Shore reject.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 16, 2010)

It's a shame for fame, hey lobsterhead?  I just heard about too many limes.


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 16, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> ENGLISH MOTHER FUCKER! DO YOU SPEAK IT!?
> 
> I'm sold on Morrison being the future. As for Sheamus totally not. Totally a jobber.



Cause jobbers have multiple title runs....


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 16, 2010)

Morrison the future? The future of what ?


----------



## Legend (Sep 16, 2010)

the world title

So they are finally actually considering turning cena heel, and building the tag division

Is Matt Hardy Fired yet or was that just a rumor?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2010)

wow....so ya actually like NXT? huh...maybe I just might give it a try.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 16, 2010)

Legend said:


> and building the tag division





And they say kayfabe is dead...


----------



## Legend (Sep 16, 2010)

Its supposed to be starting with the Rhodes and Mcintyre


----------



## Vox (Sep 16, 2010)

They better not have Rhodes tag with McIntyre. Rhodes is just starting to get on his swerve on.


----------



## Legend (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh its happening


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 16, 2010)

This is what happens when you have a PPV where every title is defended and you have no tag teams for the "champs" to defend against.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 16, 2010)

What about the usos?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 16, 2010)

They have been buried. But anyone notice, other than the Hart's all the other legit teams are all heels? Gate Crashers, Dudebusters, and Uso's. All heels.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 17, 2010)

Swear to god, I didn't even know there were currently other tag teams in the E besides the baby Harts and the Usos. Thats how irrelevant their tag team division is. Its the E's fault though. After all these years of having an awful tag division, I wonder what made them say "Gee, our tag division doesn't just suck, its damn near non-existant".

I hate to sound like one of those whiny internet smarks, but its da truth. Heres da actual article...

*- After doing away with the Unified Tag Team Titles a few weeks ago, WWE has been wanting to make the belts more important and create more tag teams to contend for the titles.

Cody Rhodes and Drew McIntyre will face The Hart Dynasty in a non-title match on this week’s Friday Night SmackDown but it’s not confirmed yet if they will get a title shot at Night of Champions. It is possible WWE may add the match at the last minute.

There has been discussion this past week about building the tag titles up. The idea is to make a few regular teams on both RAW and SmackDown so the champions will have several credible challengers.

One idea is to do a Survivor Series style match at the pay-per-view in November with tag teams from both brands. The match wouldn’t necessarily be a RAW vs. SmackDown match but a heels vs. faces match.

Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter*


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 17, 2010)

Good, its about time.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 17, 2010)

Dudebusters are actually faces now. Or rather, they've been working as faces on Superstars the last few times they've been on.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 17, 2010)

Hard to tell sometimes.


----------



## Vox (Sep 17, 2010)

So, because McIntyre cant get over by himself that have to dump him on Rhodes to carry? Poor Rhodes .


----------



## Grandia (Sep 17, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Hard to tell sometimes.



they work better as faces imo anyways


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 17, 2010)

I also haven't been watchin SD or Superstars.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 17, 2010)

I swear to fuck.  Cody's fine, and Drew was a slow burn, let these no names fight some dark matches with the harts to build the rapport.  AndI pity Curt Hawkins.  I just totally called him and Lance no names.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 17, 2010)

Just watched Kaval/Low-Ki and McIntyre match from last week on youtube. It was awesome. I wonder how long it'll take for Kaval head-rubbing power-up to get over if it ever does. 

On the tag-team division: Kinda wish Curt was still with the Dudebusters and had been called back up when they debuted on ECW. Don't really care for his tag partner, whatever his name is...the guy with the stamp on his back. I haven't heard either on the mic, but I have seen one of their matches (think it was against MVP and JTG), and thought it was alright. I brought up mic work because whoever feuds with the Harts is gonna need to be able work a stick in order to get people to care about the feud. 

I think Nattie is pretty decent on the Mic, but it doesn't help much when Kidd and DH have the personality of rock. I like Kidd. I think he's a great wrestler, and his match on Raw this week with Jericho was great, but he is bland and so is that Ogre DH. They should've kept the feud with Usos going. The Usos got heat and people were actually cheering for the Harts for once without Bret being present, but of course Raw writers can't do two things at once and they shifted all of their attention to Nexus angle, which is unfortunate.

I wouldn't mind seeing Cody and McIntyre feud with the Harts if they had a valet. I believe whoever feuds with Harts should have a female counterpart. It's not a necessity, but Nattie can wrestle and it would add more to the feud, so we wouldn't just get the same ole single matches against opposing tag members before The Tag match at a PPV. 

Speaking of Harts, is Neidhart still in jail?


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 17, 2010)

Morrions = Future Main Eventer. No question there, the guy is atleast intersting to watch unlike MacIntrye or Shameus.


----------



## Vox (Sep 17, 2010)

The only title run Matt Hardy would get in TNA is a tag team one, which would suck because the Tag Team Division isn't total shit in TNA.

I actually dig their teams.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 17, 2010)

Vox said:


> The only title run Matt Hardy would get in TNA is a tag team one, which would suck because the Tag Team Division isn't total shit in TNA.
> 
> I actually dig their teams.



I'll quote the title of a Metallica song for you

*Sad But True*


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 17, 2010)

Hardy should just delete his twitter account and step away from the computer because it's not doing him any good. Twitter has done nothing but made him, and so many other celebrities, look like a fool. 

Speaking of TNA tag division, was there a reason given for London Calling being replaced by GM at No surrender?


----------



## Vox (Sep 17, 2010)

Isn't Wolfe injured or something to that effect? It was posted a few pages back I believe.


----------



## Legend (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah he's injured, he has durability issues which is why the WWE let TNA sign him


----------



## Grandia (Sep 17, 2010)

Orton says the best nxt3 workers are AJ and Naomi, he knows whats up


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 17, 2010)

Orton's the new age Batista?  I heard Dave ran roughshot through the Divas.  Meh, not like his opinion or that show really matter to me aside from comedy.   The Divas failing the race challenge on purpose was painfully obvious.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 17, 2010)

Orton's probably looking to shit in a few new chicks' gym bags... 

God, did Impact suck ass. Abyss torturing two half-naked dudes, Lethal winning the X Title out of nowhere, Generation ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) cutting laughably bad heel promos, constant fucking shots of Dixie Carter in the main event with a blank look on her face, Angle/Hardy being terrible and Ken Anderson can cut promos fine but can't string a sentence together on commentary, Pope's out-of-nowhere heel turn, and Dreamer mentioning the WWE seemingly as much as humanly possible and making TNA seem even more like low-rent hillbillies with inferiority complexes then they already were. It was so bad that I cheering my ass off when AJ was all like "Whatever" and then started kicking his ass.

I'll give TNA some credit, though: Having the main stretch on into Reaction was a nice lil' hustle to get more people to watch.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 17, 2010)

Remember when we had hope for TNA?


----------



## Darc (Sep 17, 2010)

I've seen a few TNAs lately and I don't much care for it, shits just dumb lol.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 17, 2010)

After I saw the Johnsons on one of the first weekly PPVs, I had no hope for TNA.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2010)

Was it just me, or was Abyss yelling "I'M CUMMING!!!!!!!" when he was torturing that dude in the backstage segment?


----------



## Vox (Sep 17, 2010)

People had hope for TNA?

Poor, poor misguided souls.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 17, 2010)

Who gives a damn at the end of the day, the Attitude Era with both WCW and WWF own TNA and kiddy WWE..


----------



## Shadow (Sep 17, 2010)

Seeee what you people fail to understand is............

so you can continue on and keep

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoWX4Patfng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2010)

is it me? or is cole currently the coolest thing in wrestling TV? 



Vox said:


> *Jesus. When was the last time Orton lost? Pre-Wrestlemania?
> *
> EDIT: Morrison has been real good 2 weeks in a row. Surprised? Very. Lets hope they keep his promos short and sweet.



c'mon, godOrton is good.. its actually looking like cena has a rival.. 

its like cena is sasuke from the beginning of naruto part 2 till naruto gains sennin mode.. which is orton..

yes, orton now is in sennin mode


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 17, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Seeee what you people fail to understand is............
> 
> so you can continue on and keep
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoWX4Patfng[/YOUTUBE]



Batista at his best. This had to be one of the best promos of his carreer. Its like his mic skills just improved over night. Even his attire was different. His swag went through da roof...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Was it just me, or was Abyss yelling "I'M CUMMING!!!!!!!" when he was torturing that dude in the backstage segment?


Yes, it wasn't your imagination. Sooooo horrible... 



Vox said:


> People had hope for TNA?
> 
> Poor, poor misguided souls.






helovestowrite said:


> Who gives a damn at the end of the day, the Attitude Era with both WCW and WWF own TNA and kiddy WWE..


Attitude sucked.



Khris said:


> c'mon, godOrton is good.. its actually looking like cena has a rival..
> 
> its like cena is sasuke from the beginning of naruto part 2 till naruto gains sennin mode.. which is orton..
> 
> yes, orton now is in sennin mode


Triple H is more Sasuke than Cena is. Hell, Orton is more like Sauce than Cena is. John's more of a Naruto/Rock Lee analogue.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Triple H is more Sasuke than Cena is. Hell, Orton is more like Sauce than Cena is. John's more of a Naruto/Rock Lee analogue.



no triple h is madara.. you know backstage/shadows shit 

cena is sauce and you know it 

cuz really i wasn't talking personality-wise.. just plot-wise.. 

sauce will always win, no matter what..

taker is pain


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 17, 2010)

Jericho is Rikudou. End of story.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Jericho is Rikudou. End of story.



i agree


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 17, 2010)

Though based on his god status, Flair would be Rikudou if it wasn't for the fact Jericho can do any move he wants.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2010)

Jericho can't do the worm 

and wouldn't that be dean malenko :rofl


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 18, 2010)

Nah, im pretty sure Jericho is Jiraiya...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 18, 2010)

its sad, but ron killings is definitely killer bee


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry but to be Jiraiya you have to be a pervo porn writer. Nash is Jiraiya. He might not write porn but he knows his way around the ladies.

Jericho is the Six Paths in one. Flying, Technical, Hardcore, Submission, Brawling, and Charisma. He unified the titles. And he is the best in the world at what he does.

Kelly Kelly is Sakura, as both are failures. 

Yes, Killings is Kirabi as both constantly rap, and drive Michael Cole to complain.

Now...who is The Raikage? We need a guy manly and unflinching, so bad he would cut his own arm off.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 18, 2010)

Khris said:


> no triple h is madara.. you know backstage/shadows shit
> 
> cena is sauce and you know it
> 
> ...


Plot-wise, Cena would still be Naruto. And Orton would still be Sauce.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 18, 2010)

Well, i'd say that at this point it's official that Matt Hardy will be heading towards TNA and/or ROH pretty soon. Matt *should* be a pretty darn good signing provided he doesn't want to be a Main-Event guy (which knowing him, he definitely will).


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2010)

Triple H is Madara, because all he does is troll the shit out of the smarks. 

Matt Hardy is Chouji.


----------



## Vox (Sep 18, 2010)

Matt Hardy is Ino. Believes he deserves the world but is fucking shit.

And everyone knows that The Nexus is Pain.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 18, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Sorry but to be Jiraiya you have to be a pervo porn writer. Nash is Jiraiya. He might not write porn but he knows his way around the ladies.
> 
> Jericho is the Six Paths in one. Flying, Technical, Hardcore, Submission, Brawling, and Charisma. He unified the titles. And he is the best in the world at what he does.
> 
> ...



raikage? Farooq 

he breaths manly.. 
i am talking mid-late 90s farooq btw..




Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Plot-wise, Cena would still be Naruto. And Orton would still be Sauce.



no... cena has always overcame his opponents for years, just like sasuke did.. orton just recently became god mode..

thats pretty much the case right now.. 




Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Triple H is Madara, because all he does is troll the shit out of the smarks.
> 
> Matt Hardy is Chouji.







Vox said:


> Matt Hardy is Ino. Believes he deserves the world but is fucking shit.
> 
> And everyone knows that The Nexus is Pain.



except individually each pein body is alsmot highjounin-kage/mainevent level 

so no 

pain/prime nagato is jericho, and flair is rikoudu

simple


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 18, 2010)

Raikage = The Rock

reason: electrifying...


----------



## Vox (Sep 18, 2010)

By the by, fuck you Khris. New punk Dante is straight up gangster .


----------



## Heloves (Sep 18, 2010)

Itachi= Stone Cold 

Nobody ever messed with Itachi ( other than Sasuke) just as nobody messed with Austin ( except for Mr. McMahon)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 18, 2010)

helovestowrite said:


> Itachi= Stone Cold
> 
> Nobody ever messed with Itachi ( other than Sasuke) just as nobody messed with Austin ( except for Mr. McMahon)



sasuke = mr. mcmahon? 



Vox said:


> By the by, fuck you Khris. New punk Dante is straight up *emofag*.



fixed


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 18, 2010)

Miz is Hidan. Both have big mouths and never shut up. They also each have one notable technique.

Now who is Tsunade? I would say Trish Stratus since she is the standard all Divas are held to.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2010)

Maybe Dante will get electrocuted att he end of this game and turn his hair white?

Also...Miz will never die, by your admission?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't feel like explaining the limits of Hidan's technique.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2010)

So, I was taking a look at the Wayne Brady episode and I believe that cutting edge segment encompassed why I don't like Orton.  In a sense, he is the opposite of the miz.  His entire push is based on the charisma of everyone around him.  He gets asked questions, spoken to, and just RKOs for the *most part*.  Despite Miz being prepackaged to all hell, atleast he interacts with the crowd.  The Orton push is designed to not get the crowd interested, but to have the other wrestlers/actors oversell interactions with him so much that the audience 'indirectly' think him a big deal.  It was a clever ploy, WWF.  Imperfect, yet very effective.  But I just saw the strings.  Especially considering how it was done.  I guess that's one way to keep kayfabe up.





Jareth Dallis said:


> I don't feel like explaining the limits of Hidan's technique.


But you do admit it takes a hell of a good effort to put them down?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2010)

Orton is Poochie.

_Homer: One, Poochie needs to be louder, angrier, and have access to a
              time machine.  Two, whenever Poochie's not onscreen, all the
              other characters should be asking "Where's Poochie"?  Three..._


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 18, 2010)

Khris said:


> no... cena has always overcame his opponents for years, just like sasuke did.. orton just recently became god mode..
> 
> thats pretty much the case right now..


Overcoming the odds is Naruto's entire gimmick.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 18, 2010)

Ugh. We're still talking about Naruto? 

If we're going to compare Pro Wrestlers to characters in a Manga at least do a good one, like One Piece for example.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 18, 2010)

Except for one thing Shadow. Naruto isn't about overcoming the odds, his gimmick is he will not quit. And Naruto never fought five Kage Level shinobi all at once and made them look like Jamie Noble when Sheamus retired his ass.


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 18, 2010)

So this has turned into a wrestlers and Naruto comparison thread?

Looks like Cody and Drew are getting a shot at the WWE Tag Team Titles for what it seems.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 18, 2010)

Until something interesting happens.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 18, 2010)

Naruto didn't own all paths instantly. Or shoot fire from his eyes.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2010)

CM Punk is Shikimaru talented, smart and lazy.  Not to mention he already runs in a 3 man cell already with a big fat guy as chouji and another useless guy in a arm brace for Ino


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 19, 2010)

Orton vs HHH= Sasuke vs Itachi. Great build up, but the actual fight was a HUGE letdown.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 19, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Naruto didn't own all paths instantly. Or shoot fire from his eyes.


He overcame the odds just like Naruto.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 19, 2010)

Yep, and just like Cena, Naruto had his haters...

"OMG, NARUTO CHE3TED, H3 A1NT BEAT PAIN ON HIS OWN!"
"PA1N WUZ NERFED!"
"NA4UTO CANT B3AT DEVA PAIN 1 ON 1!!"

Just like Cena, even his attire came under attack...

"WAT DA FUK K1NDA N1NJA W3ARZ A ORANGE JUMPSUIT!!"


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 19, 2010)

I have an even better one for Orton. He's like Konan: At the most critical moments, his body seems to be made of paper.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Yep, and just like Cena, Naruto had his haters...
> 
> "OMG, NARUTO CHE3TED, H3 A1NT BEAT PAIN ON HIS OWN!"
> "PA1N WUZ NERFED!"
> ...



like sasuke didn't 



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I have an even better one for Orton. He's like Konan: At the most critical moments, his body seems to be made of paper.



LOL 

good one


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 19, 2010)

rasengan = fu


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2010)

There is Naruto in my wrestling topic! Oh whats that? Comparison to Cena? oh....ooooohhhhh....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2010)

stop complainin. we're in a naruto forum.. it was bound to happen


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 19, 2010)

mick foley = jiraya? 

am i doing it right?


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Sep 19, 2010)

Mick Foley certainly would be an old master.  But not enough of a pervert.  I'd say The King = Jiraya.  He's always going on about those puppies.  Well at least he used to.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah until WWE told him that we are trying really hard to get that G Rating on TV to sell more merchandise to little kids.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 19, 2010)

Ebisu's Shades said:


> Mick Foley certainly would be an old master.  But not enough of a pervert.  I'd say The King = Jiraya.  He's always going on about those puppies.  Well at least he used to.



Still was pathetic when he started going on about puppies.  He was much better as an out and out heal commentator


----------



## Watchman (Sep 19, 2010)

So, who's staying up tonight to watch Night of Champions? It's being broadcast for free in Britain, IIRC.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 19, 2010)

Is my first time posting here and I really don't know to much about wrestling but I do like it would you people mind telling who are the best wrestlers for you, and where does Randy Orton rank among them?

Thanks and sorry for the trouble.



Watchman said:


> So, who's staying up tonight to watch Night of Champions? It's being broadcast for free in Britain, IIRC.



I wish it was broadcast here in my country...but it isn't


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2010)

new wrasslin fan.. welcome grahf 

greatest wrestlers?

hbk, taker, flair, jericho, & austin.. rest are fodder 

(i would take taker out, but he's like the greatest big man ever)

*pending andre marks*


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 19, 2010)

You just call the rock fodder?  

>.>

Also, Foley (especially given recent TNA time) == orochimaru.  dunno who his sasuke is, but he def was a legend that in the end just got jobbed out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2010)

he is fodder compared to those 5


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 19, 2010)

Foley's Sasuke is HHH. Duh.


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 19, 2010)

Khris said:


> he is fodder compared to those 5



khris...you left so much off your list...yet have flair?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 19, 2010)

Khris said:


> new wrasslin fan.. welcome grahf
> 
> greatest wrestlers?
> 
> ...



Andre the giant>>>>>a middle aged man riding a motorcycle.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> khris...you left so much off your list...yet have flair?





Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Andre the giant>>>>>a middle aged man riding a motorcycle.



i knew i would gain some criticism. so i will just explain why;

these 5(except taker), are easily in the top 5 of each of the basic wrestling elements(mic skills, gimmick/personality, in-ring performance,etc..) 


taker pwns andre if taken into this account.. 

jericho,flair,austin, and hbk.. 

i might missed a few, but these are cemented in my head..

maybe savage aswell..


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 19, 2010)

Lets get this shit popping


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 19, 2010)

Khris said:


> i knew i would gain some criticism. so i will just explain why;
> 
> these 5(except taker), are easily in the top 5 of each of the basic wrestling elements(mic skills, gimmick/personality, in-ring performance,etc..)
> 
> ...



Fine, i guess a few years can't really affect his entire career.

Anyone have any working streams?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 19, 2010)

My mans Zigga bout to get this L


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2010)

anybody got a feed? I do not know why, but I want to see a bit of this


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 19, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> anybody got a feed? I do not know why, but I want to see a bit of this


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2010)

not loading for me. damn.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2010)

Check atdhe.net .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Check atdhe.net .



 whoa that works way better. Thanks.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2010)

results so far



*Spoiler*: __ 



still IC champ Dolph Ziggler

Big Show wins

 and new US champion Daniel Bryan


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 19, 2010)

Aside from the Miz/Daniel match, what have I missed?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2010)

nothing all that great. Diva's match is on.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 19, 2010)

Kofi/Ziggler match happen already? 

Also, Diva Lumberjack


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 19, 2010)

I like how Melina just rolled over to have her unify the titles


----------



## Shadow (Sep 19, 2010)

Man very boring PPV so far like only highlight is Danielson winning and MIz crying


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 19, 2010)

Khris said:


> i knew i would gain some criticism. so i will just explain why;
> 
> these 5(except taker), are easily in the top 5 of each of the basic wrestling elements(mic skills, gimmick/personality, in-ring performance,etc..)
> 
> ...



Andre the Giant was more over hitting people with his ass than anything Undertaker EVER did.

Andre the Giant speaking French got more heel heat than Undertaker ever could.

Andre the Giant's gimmick as awesome 900 foot tall dude >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> zombie with super powers


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 19, 2010)

Horrible jobbing.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 19, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Man very boring PPV so far like only highlight is Danielson winning and MIz crying



Its definitely not worth the 45-50 dollar price tag. Which is why i stream PPVs nowadays. Not trying to be a smarky dick but WWE is too inconsistent in their booking and does not step their game up enough for me to pay for a PPV that isn't Wrestlemania.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2010)

I agree SAF. I stopped taking risks with PPVs.

Tag team matches should be interesting.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 19, 2010)

Current WWE is lacking in ATTITUDE


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 19, 2010)

Kane .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Its definitely not worth the 45-50 dollar price tag. Which is why i stream PPVs nowadays. Not trying to be a smarky dick but WWE is too inconsistent in their booking and does not step their game up enough for me to pay for a PPV that isn't Wrestlemania.



....you would still pay for even wrestlemania?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 19, 2010)

Those grey boots


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2010)

lol new Tag Champs .


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 19, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> ....you would still pay for even wrestlemania?



If its anything like WM24 then.....yeah. But i haven't ordered a WM since 25. 25 was such a fucking let down that i haven't ordered one since. I'll probably wait for reviews and get the DVD like i'm doing for 26.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 19, 2010)

Inb4theMiz


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2010)

This is Miz's life, passion...this is all he's got .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Inb4theMiz



 yeah like the last ppv when he had the easiest opportunity?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 19, 2010)

If he loses


----------



## Shadow (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah I have a feeling Miz comes in and cashes in.  And the WWE could care less about having the Attitude ERA.  Vince knows he has a cash cow in his hands like PPV says broadcast worldwide sold out shows every week.  Seriously Vince makes atleast 200,000 every arena every show.  He can have an all midget roster and people would still flock to see WWE.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2010)

Food for thought: Costs 250K to cover RAW every week .

This last match should be good : U.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 19, 2010)

Jericho still going to quit?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2010)

Damn I thought they were going to let Jericho fight with Wade a lil bit.

lol


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 19, 2010)

I said it too soon


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 19, 2010)

How Ironic that Jericho's return (Kayfabe) was because he was going to save us from Randy Orton.  But it is Randy Orton that just kicked Jericho back out.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2010)

did...Cena do some sort of drop kick?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 19, 2010)

botched one


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2010)

Yep, missed. 

lol.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 19, 2010)

Jebus Christo Wade Barrett


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2010)

Goodnight sweet Edge.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2010)

whelp its coming down to a Cena, orton, Sheamus finish...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2010)

OR NOT! CENA ELIMINATED!


----------



## Jade (Sep 19, 2010)

Ohh wow. Cena gone.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 19, 2010)

Cena couldn't overcome the odds.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 19, 2010)

No more Cena is always good in a match.  Barret should win and then have Orton destroy them one by one.

Or not XD


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 19, 2010)

Gone already? Fuck you internet.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2010)

But we got Orton/Sheamus take 3....lame


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 19, 2010)

COME ON RANDY


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2010)

Congratulations Randy.

lol Cena.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 19, 2010)

Show ended early...

Where is Miz?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 19, 2010)

Orton. 

WHERE ARE YOU MIZ????


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Show ended early...
> 
> Where is Miz?





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Orton.
> 
> WHERE ARE YOU MIZ????



 ya sound surprised no Miz.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 19, 2010)

Why did Wade choose such a shit move as his finisher?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 19, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Why did Wade choose such a shit move as his finisher?



Because he wants to be like Cena.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow...this ending is going on forever. WTF...end the ppv already.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Why did Wade choose such a shit move as his finisher?



 why did he take so long to try and hit a finisher on Orton is what I want to know...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 19, 2010)

It's like a shit version of the F5 or the Attitude Adjustment.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah, he should consider getting a second one. 

Pretty good show from everyone except Jericho. And we know why. 

Wonder when he will pull the Batista card .


----------



## Shadow (Sep 19, 2010)

Man Orton posed for a bit on the same fucking spot what a tool


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 19, 2010)

And not act like a bitch in a wheelchair with an arm cast.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 19, 2010)

So is jericho retiring?


----------



## Grandia (Sep 19, 2010)

no miz cash in makes me happy


----------



## Shadow (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't think Miz will cash in till probably early next year


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 20, 2010)

so i came in late.  any place that's showing it from the beginning.  The athd stream is at the women's match ~_~


----------



## Shadow (Sep 20, 2010)

I doubt it as most streams dont record it they just continue the ppv from the start as most of them keep it running since its 24 hours till the ppv expires


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 20, 2010)

kane vs UT...i reallydont care .  What comes after?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 20, 2010)

The Tag Team Matches which drags on and then the Elimination Match

THe PPV isnt worth watching really at this point I'd just settle for reading the results online


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 20, 2010)

Woot, Usos got a good run there for a bit.  Also, I lolled watching King fumble and try to hype tag teams all of a sudden.  Don't watch TNA my ass.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm bored and still on a bit of caffeine high(damn you, Diet Pepsi), so here's my quick 'n' dirty PPV thoughts. Match order may be a bit out of wack as between eating and arguing about college football, John Morrison, and the tag division distracted me at times.

Ziggler/Kofi: Neat little match hurt by the fact that we've seen these two go at it 3 or 4 times on free TV already. Kofi's offense still sucks donkey dick, but Dolph sells it like a champ anyway. Even gets the clean win, to boot. Loved Dolph telling Vickie not to slap Kofi and Vickie giving him the evil eye til he charmed her again. These two fucking rule.

Punk/Show: This one needs to be re-watched as the college football debate started up after Punk's heeling on Chicago.

Bryan/Miz: Awesome. Miz worked his ASS off in this match. Bryan was great too, but this match was pretty much all about Miz and how he was such a great foil for a guy who's pretty much just like him. Fighting so hard to not tap when Daniel got the sub on him and then crying afterwards to show how serious he was taking the match was just amazing stuff. Also, Riley as the bumbling heel stooge was great. I think the guy has a definite future after the debacle that was NXT season 2.

Melina/McCool: McCool sucks, but Melina sucks a lot more than she does. John Morrison argument happened here, so we ended up missing like 80% of the entire mess. Nice to see LayCool hasn't been broken up yet.

Big Red Interest Killer™/Taker: Started off clunky, but they managed to suck the crowd in big time and turned in a hell of a match. Kane putting Taker away with *his* move cleanly and Taker's selling afterwards was great. That being said, either HIAC or Survivor Series needs to be the blow-off because Taker's looking pretty damn ragged and looks like he only has a couple of quality performances left.

Tag Team Turmoil: Was moving pretty briskly til Henry/Bourne came in. Kinda dragged after that.

6-Pack Elimination: Waaaaaaaaaaaay too much 1-on-1 happened here. Cena looked like he tweaked his knee after Edge knocked him off the top rope and so Edge and Sheamus kinda had to ad-lib getting him out of the ring. I'm a big Orton fan and all, but his third-rate Stone Cold act is really starting to grate on my nerves because it's so damn transparent and he literally has nothing else underneath it. I get the "mentally-unbalanced friend" thing he's going for, but there's no fucking depth at all behind the character when he's not twitching like a spaz, looking like a goof while threatening interviewers, or RKOing everybody. I mean, I know Kane does a lot of that shit too, but Kane has actual depth and there's a lot of twisted logic about why he does what he does. It's like Randy watched a shit-load of tapes about Austin, decided to ape his entire act, and keeps doing it because people started cheering him more and more. 

Sorry to rant about this, but the more I watched the main, the more I started noticing this and it irked the hell out of me. It certainly didn't help that the last few RAWs have pretty much been nothing but "Steve Austin's Greatest Hits As Done by Randy Orton". Anyways, to finish up, the main was a whole lot of blah. Overall, thought the show was solid if not a bit unspectacular. Really want to see what they do moving forward with Ziggler, Nexus, Sheamus, Miz, and Taker.

That's all for now.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2010)

Undertaker is going to kill  himself at Wrestlemania for trying to deliver a good match....


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 20, 2010)

They couldn't use Truth and Wisdom as the randomly put together team. They had Morrison Vs DiBiase as the dark match, at this point DiBiase is now Morrison's bitch. So they used Bourne and Henry.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2010)

It sucks that Drew and Cody won the belts though. Their single careers were going at a pretty good rate, I don't see why they would need a re-haul with the belts. 

I thought Santino+Kozlov would have made decent champions.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 20, 2010)

So...they're unifying US and IC right?  What if this is all a build for Zig?  I mean, he fucking went through spirit squad.


----------



## Legend (Sep 20, 2010)

They need a strong name or names if they wanna reebuld  the tag team division, (which i called last week)

Nicky

Dolph vs AmDrag would be pretty good, Punk vs AmDrag  would be amazing


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 20, 2010)

Dashingly Sinister.  If you wanted to decred them, having Cody show Drew grooming tips with him having 'wtf' face the whole time.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 20, 2010)

Randy Orton won. For that I give this PPV 5 stars


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 20, 2010)

my only real complaints were 1. big show/punk was to short..and tired of seeing punk lose to him..
2. the tag match..way to fast, and cant believe how quick they jobbed out the harts..


----------



## Watchman (Sep 20, 2010)

Danielson/Miz was the best match on the show IMO. Great showing from both men. Punk vs. Show was doomed from the start - Show would have looked ridiculously weak after beating the entire SES multiple times but then losing to Punk, so they couldn't go that route, but Punk needs a goddamned high profile win - he's come out the loser of pretty much every feud he's been in for the past year.

Randy Orton irritates me more and more with each passing week. I can't stand the guy.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 20, 2010)

I can't see Orton keeping the Title more than one PPV honestly.........


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 20, 2010)

Chuck Norris said:


> Randy Orton won. For that I give this PPV 5 stars



Dumb mark.


----------



## Darc (Sep 20, 2010)

Randy Orton is gdlk, loved that guy since evolution, glad he actually won the belt after being so fucking over for months now lol.

Big Show/Punk is forever a waste, Punk should be beasting people


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 20, 2010)

I like how punk got his heat back even in chi-town during his promo.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 20, 2010)

Chuck Norris said:


> Randy Orton won. For that I give this PPV 5 stars



nah the fact it was Orton that eliminated Jericho and as such eliminating him from the WWE, after Jericho said on his return promo he was to save us from Orton made it 5 star.

That and everyone's reaction when Jericho was eliminated so early.


----------



## Grandia (Sep 20, 2010)

Shelton asks on twitter where he should go, back too WWE, TNA or ROH?

for some reason i wouldnt mind either, as long as he's back soon


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 20, 2010)

I need Daniel/Gabriel. Kthx.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 20, 2010)

Dude, you make it sound like you want slash fanfiction featuring those two.


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 20, 2010)

WWE was drug testing backstage last night. I wonder if anybody got caught.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 20, 2010)

I was actually there when Shelton fought Kings of Wrestling on the ROH PPV in Manhattan and that match was fucking awesome.  I want him to go back to WWE if he needs money and hopefully since HHH is in charge he will start putting non steroid motherfuckers on the main event.  Then again...........I see what is happenning with Punk and I wonder......wtf man.....wtf...


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 20, 2010)

Shelton has been in the 'E for damn near a decade. I hope he's not having money problems... of course most wrestlers don't save their money.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 20, 2010)

What they should do is bring Shelton and haas back because as a tag team these guys were awesome........their match at the ROH IPPV was atleast a good 30 minutes of pure great wrestling


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey Jericho.  How'sx that leaving the WWE?  Oh wait, gotta job first.  Make sure ya rub JoMo good.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 20, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Make sure ya rub JoMo good.



That's what I'm talkin' about.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 20, 2010)

Jericho and Edge vs the GM

I hope it leads with the GM exposed

Also Jericho DvD = Must have.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2010)

What happened to Skip Shiefield?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 20, 2010)

Ankle injury.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 20, 2010)

Heath opens, Otunga gets the commercial break, Tarvar was so fast I  didn't even SEE him fight Cena, and Gabriel gets no loss since  attacks.  Is his ring ability _really_  that bad?  I ask because whenever I hear him cut a promo, I like it.   And before fighting he looks very impressive.  So, is he just not worth  it, or is he being buried even within the nexus?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 21, 2010)

Tarver injured his ankle when he was stomping on Cena in the corner before the ref pulled him back. You can see him visibly limping right before Cena beats him and doubled over in pain on the outside while Cena was in there with Gabriel.


----------



## Grandia (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks like this might be Matt's last week in the WWE.

Oh well, he had a good run.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't want to say mass exodus is occurring but...Matt doesn't seem the jump ship type.

Is it me, or did Cole look like he was physically ill saying that Daniel Bryan was the winner due to Miz and Riley interfering?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 21, 2010)

R-Truth has committed career suicide by getting rid of "What's Up" as his theme song.

Future endeavors sensing I?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 21, 2010)

I like his new theme. It's time to get crunk! It's catchy...What's up was repetitive.


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 21, 2010)

Exactly, it was easy for the crowd to get into.

Note, the crowd was dead for his new theme, and didnt react for him at all until he said "whats up".


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 21, 2010)

they should have this superman character, would totally work for the kids and...

oh wait


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 21, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> they should have this superman character, would totally work for the kids and...
> 
> oh wait



 That character would never go over with the kids.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 21, 2010)

What do you mean? John "No Sell My Opponent" Cena is superman, and as always he's back in action.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 21, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> I like his new theme. It's time to get crunk! It's catchy...What's up was repetitive.


It has a nice beat, but the lyrics are pretty "meh". Eve can't dance a lick, though. DiBiase's new music really sucks ass. It's all auto-tuned to hell.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 21, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> Exactly, it was easy for the crowd to get into.
> 
> Note, the crowd was dead for his new theme, and didnt react for him at all until he said "whats up".



note that most of the crowd heard it for the first time


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't see why Ted didn't just go back to using Priceless. That was his song. This new one is so gay Jordan wants to rape it.

I'm priceless!! Yeah I'm priceless > I come from money. I come from cash.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 21, 2010)

What I loved about RAW was when Edge grabbed the mic Miz got up out of his seat trying to leave and he flinched when Edge walked towards him.  Remiinds me of Shaft Movie and the guy says WHY U FLINCH PUTA? lol


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 21, 2010)

Beh?  I gotta rewatch Raw.  DUnno what you mean


----------



## Watchman (Sep 21, 2010)

So, Danielson's new music. Thoughts?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 21, 2010)

It's better than the generic rock music he had.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 21, 2010)

Ride of the Valkyries.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2010)

man i like how morrison is getting over lately.. he just needs some cool promos and he's set 


morrison vs. danielson at wm27 everybody 

*-- Last night's WWE RAW drew a terrible 2.8 cable rating with 3.9 million viewers. That is not a typo. The show did hours of 2.77 (2.8) and 2.82 (2.8). The NFL game on ESPN did a 10.92 cable rating, so WWE can't blame that number for the drop.*

holy shit!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 21, 2010)

I like what classical represents.  But not that theme specifically.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 21, 2010)

Danielson Vs. Morrison would be epic.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 21, 2010)

HA funny you guys said that read the results for next weeks raw since its taped and its danielson and morrison vs riley n miz lol


----------



## Heloves (Sep 21, 2010)

do you guys want to see a great PPV of the old WWF?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 21, 2010)

i'll bite.  Sure


----------



## Grandia (Sep 21, 2010)

another fun episode of NXT3, love it


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 22, 2010)

Just read the Smackdown spoilers and....(highlight below)

Paul Bearer returns


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 22, 2010)

CM Punk should commentate everything forever.


----------



## Grandia (Sep 22, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> CM Punk should commentate everything forever.



he should comment on all undertaker matches


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 22, 2010)

I know it sounds crazy, but I have REALLY been enjoying NXT3 lately, more so than RAW and SD. The show is so bad...it's good. At first Punk's commentary was a little bad, but once Cole DA God made his return, thats when shit got real!

LOL at Punk and Cole shitting on NXT. Dynamic duo. Im shocked Vince is even letting them bash NXT like that. LOL at Punk wearing that jacket to show Mean Mark he's finally ready to "dress like a champion".


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 22, 2010)

The whole Punk-Cena-Taker suits rumor was complete bullshit.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 22, 2010)

Cole and Punk pretty much ruled the world on NXT. Cole heeling the shit out of the crowd, Punk making a Married With Children reference, both of them absolutely shitting on Josh constantly, AJ's promo, Kaitlyn being awesome, Aksana trying to do her best with "llama" only for Striker to be a total douche, Punk's sign off... God, this is like the best show ever. It should stay on SyFy forever and ever as long as Cole and Punk are being awesome on it.


----------



## Grandia (Sep 22, 2010)

i think we need a NXT3 Part 2 aka NXT4

Diva's have been more entertaining than the previous NXT's


----------



## Watchman (Sep 22, 2010)

NXT was great. Kaitlyn botching a tag, _and_ doing a better Spear then Edge in the same show?

Naomi's DAT ASS damn near solo'ing Musical Chairs?

Aksana not knowing what a Llama is? 

Cole/Matthews/Punk commentary? 

NXT continues the trend of being WWE's best weekly show.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> I like what classical represents.  But not that theme specifically.



i felt it was a pop-killer.

i wish his generic rock music stays and he comes out with the robe..



Jareth Dallis said:


> Danielson Vs. Morrison would be epic.



hell yeah man.. i knew you would like it..  



Rated R Superstar said:


> I know it sounds crazy, but I have REALLY been enjoying NXT3 lately, more so than RAW and SD. The show is so bad...it's good. At first Punk's commentary was a little bad, but once Cole DA God made his return, thats when shit got real!
> 
> LOL at Punk and Cole shitting on NXT. Dynamic duo. Im shocked Vince is even letting them bash NXT like that. LOL at Punk wearing that jacket to show Mean Mark he's finally ready to "dress like a champion".





Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Cole and Punk pretty much ruled the world on NXT. Cole heeling the shit out of the crowd, Punk making a Married With Children reference, both of them absolutely shitting on Josh constantly, AJ's promo, Kaitlyn being awesome, Aksana trying to do her best with "llama" only for Striker to be a total douche, Punk's sign off... God, this is like the best show ever. It should stay on SyFy forever and ever as long as Cole and Punk are being awesome on it.





Watchman said:


> NXT was great. Kaitlyn botching a tag, _and_ doing a better Spear then Edge in the same show?
> 
> Naomi's DAT ASS damn near solo'ing Musical Chairs?
> 
> ...









*fuckin downloads*


----------



## Grandia (Sep 22, 2010)

Watchman said:


> NXT was great. Kaitlyn botching a tag, _and_ doing a better Spear then Edge in the same show?
> *
> Naomi's DAT ASS damn near solo'ing Musical Chairs?*
> 
> ...


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 22, 2010)

Grandia said:


> Looks like this might be Matt's last week in the WWE.
> 
> Oh well, he had a good run.



Dude needs to hit the gym once he's gone.



He just stopped caring. Not like the WWE ever gave a fuck about him anyway.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 22, 2010)

Naturally. The Parkour wielding high flyer Vs. The Greatest Technician of the current era.


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 22, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Dude needs to hit the gym once he's gone.
> 
> 
> 
> He just stopped caring. Not like the WWE ever gave a fuck about him anyway.



actually, its been stated hundreds of times, it was an injury that got him messed up.
I remember him recently mentioning losing a good bit of weight too..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2010)

i don't think matt is a good choice for TNA.. fourtune and the tag division are the best thing going on.. the BFG mainevent is a serious slap in the face because there isn't any TNA original in it..

TNA better invest their youngesters/originals.. E castoffs have ran their course... well except mr. anderson.. which means he should just win the damm belt..



Jareth Dallis said:


> Naturally. The Parkour wielding high flyer Vs. The Greatest Technician of the current era.



book it


----------



## Watchman (Sep 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Smackdown Spoilers_ 



So you have the winner of NXT 2 lose to CHAVO FUCKING GUERRERO? WTF, WWE? I could understand Drew McIntyre, he's still an upper midcard heel, but Chavo Guerrero? The Kung Fu Naki of 2010?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2010)

Watchman said:


> *Spoiler*: _Smackdown Spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> So you have the winner of NXT 2 lose to CHAVO FUCKING GUERRERO? WTF, WWE? I could understand Drew McIntyre, he's still an upper midcard heel, but Chavo Guerrero? The Kung Fu Naki of 2010?






*Spoiler*: __ 




seriously? 

and in the same week danielson wins a title..

so its been proven, fail NXT and you're bound for success


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 22, 2010)

Okay... now panic.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 22, 2010)

lol

just

lool


----------



## Heloves (Sep 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJa1qK1-Bdc[/YOUTUBE] 

sorry I took long just take a look if you want to


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 22, 2010)

What the hell's the point of posting Backlash 2000 highlights?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Smackdown_ 




isn't he bound for a title shot? where the fuck is it?


----------



## Heloves (Sep 22, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> What the hell's the point of posting Backlash 2000 highlights?



just  posting it up to someone who did want to see it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2010)

saw NXT..

its official, punk,josh, and cole should call raw every week... 

mickie's ass has signed with TNA.. 

*-- Chris Jericho Tweeted the following today: "Hey Internet...Im a heel. Heels lie, therefore if I say something boastfully and reneg on it, it's not an official stipulation. Smarten up! Hello Internet experts. Allow me to explain something to u kiddies. Winning and losing means nothing if you do it properly. I would be happy to lose to every single one of you and watch your faces as I walk out of the arena with more heat than before. Watch and learn children. Sit back and let the real experts work our magic as we make u behave like the puppets that you are. Cheers!"*

jericho.. owning the wrestling world since 1999


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 22, 2010)

Jericho is pimp


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 23, 2010)

Hah. Classic Jericho.

And now I bring up general fail of the day. Someone on Bleacher Report posted a slideshow of five people who can end the streak. But for some reason one  of the people they listed was The Miz. Now I get he is a good heel and all. But cmon, that would be hard to believe happening.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 23, 2010)

... It's the BleacherReport. I could shit on a piece of paper and it'd be a more entertaining article than anything on there.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeah, yeah, yeah...just sayin if people want Miz to end the streak it would be hard to believe.


----------



## Legend (Sep 23, 2010)

I love jericho


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 23, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> actually, its been stated hundreds of times, it was an injury that got him messed up.
> I remember him recently mentioning losing a good bit of weight too..



Sure doesn't look like it when i watch Smackdown.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 23, 2010)

stop having standards, lower them and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 23, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> stop having standards, lower them and you won't be disappointed.



Oh, so _that's_ why you like TNA. 

And Miz facing Taker at WrestleMania is no less believable than Randy Orton facing him at WrestleMania 21, or at least wont be come April 2011.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 23, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> The whole Punk-Cena-Taker suits rumor was complete bullshit.



So how do you explain Punk getting buried within the first five minutes of da PPV? Something had to happen.

As far as Miz ending the streak is concerned, thats not something I could cosign. The Miz is definitly on his way to main event status, but I just cant picture the miz, of all people, ending the streak. It just wouldn't feel right. It just doesn't seem right, for some reason.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 23, 2010)

The Smackdown creative team had planned for Taker to win the title months before hand. That had been the plan for pretty much that entire period. Taker fought the plan because he didn't think it was the right time to take the belt off of Punk. Creative obviously disagreed with him.

They didn't take the belt off of Punk because he didn't wear a fvcking tie. Some people may have THOUGHT that, but clearly, that's not the case. Taker was planned to be world champion as early as the summer.

The dress code applies to the wrestlers when they're traveling. John Cena adheres to the code when they travel. So does Sheamus, so does Triple H, so does Randy Orton, so does Taker, etc. I know its way more fun to have a 'they hold my favorite wrestler DOWN~' story, but that's not the case here. 

'Dress like a champion' doesn't exactly mean 'dress in a suit'. It probably means, stop dressing in dumb sh!t. If a grown man needs to be having that conversation with another grown man, that's unfortunate.

He's been world champion 3 times in three years, has been featured hugely on a number of PPV's in main-event matches against the biggest stars of the company (and often won), had a substantial run with the ECW title, has held tag belts and a mid card title, has been pushed in the mid card and main event scene for pretty much his entire WWE run and people still keep whipping up doghouse conspiracies. Just because he's not pinning John Cena, Triple H, Undertaker and Randy Orton clean night after night doesn't mean he's in the dog house...


OH and before I forget:



It never ceases to amaze me how easily wrestling fans will believe anything they're told.


----------



## Grandia (Sep 23, 2010)

Im so proud


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2010)

naomi is the best one in-ring so far..

but she feel's restricted on da mic


----------



## Darc (Sep 23, 2010)

Kaval is not going in the direction I expected :/


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 23, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> actually, its been stated hundreds of times, it was an injury that got him messed up.
> I remember him recently mentioning losing a good bit of weight too..



Don't bother.  The whole "Fat Hardy" shit is so out of hand that documents from the medical team treating him, backed up by the top medical experts in the world showing his injury caused his weight gain won't stop them. >>


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 23, 2010)

Smackdown looks to be booked like shit. I guess i won't save my last few snacks just to watch that garbage come friday. 

SES started off strong but WWE has dropped the ball on them over the past few months ever since he started jobbing them out to Big Show.


----------



## Grandia (Sep 23, 2010)

> -- With the move to SyFy, WWE will be putting a lot more attention on the show creatively. Talents are expected to change brands, and with the show being on an NBC Universal network, WWE now sees the show as on the same level as RAW.



autopilot mode finally to be turned off?


----------



## Legend (Sep 23, 2010)

Damn its about time


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 23, 2010)

Six months it'll be back to norm. Course I was still baffled that Vince became the owner of SD! in 01 as opposed to his baby...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 23, 2010)

Nemesis said:


> Don't bother.  The whole "Fat Hardy" shit is so out of hand that documents from the medical team treating him, backed up by the top medical experts in the world showing his injury caused his weight gain won't stop them. >>



Who cares what caused his weight gain?

He's still a fatass.


----------



## Sarun (Sep 23, 2010)

In *02,* SD! kindah needed somewhat to be legit against RAW like Nitro did during height of Monday Night Wars, and Vince being in charge initially might bring in some prestige.

I did find it interesting that Bischoff was brought to manage RAW after RAW beaten the Nitro he managed in WCW.


----------



## Grandia (Sep 23, 2010)

oh well



> PWInsider.com is reporting that SmackDown superstar Christian suffered a torn pectoral muscle and is expected to be out six months following surgery that he underwent this week. WWE will write Christian out of the TV storylines this week on SmackDown during an angle with Alberto Del Rio backstage.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh man, Smackdown's even worse in the Heel/Face ratio now.


----------



## Sarun (Sep 23, 2010)

Edge to debut on SD! as face after RAW GM kick him off RAW/he quits RAW. Other than him, there are not much major faces that could go over to RAW without breaking current major storylines on RAW (though Morrison and R-Truth could take Christian's spot). Or turn one of the heels (Ziggler through Vickie-Kaitlyn fued or Swagger though over-patriotic stuff) to face turn. Isn't the Live SmackDown! premier on SyFy in Oklahoma, home state of Jack Swagger?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 23, 2010)

Can't wait to see a better quality Smackdown.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 23, 2010)

Smackdown is the only place in WWE where you can get decent wrestling sometimes really.  What  does RAW have to offer?  After the mic, the theme songs and when actual wrestling starts they go on commercials.  

Nobody other than CM Punk can keep the audiences attention long enough to stir interests in the crowd and with people on tv.  Smackdown this year alone has probably 10 ++ great more matches than RAW will ever have  to look back on.  Rey vs Jericho.  Morrison vs Rey.  CM Punk vs ANYBODY ( well except show which is always B-O-R-I-N-G
etc etc

I honestly don't know why Smackdown doesn't get as high tv ratings as RAW does honestly.  They got kicked out CW then UPN now they're on Syfy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Smackdown is the only place in WWE where you can get decent wrestling sometimes really.  What  does RAW have to offer?  After the mic, the theme songs and when actual wrestling starts they go on commercials.
> 
> Nobody other than CM Punk can keep the audiences attention long enough to stir interests in the crowd and with people on tv.  Smackdown this year alone has probably 10 ++ great more matches than RAW will ever have  to look back on.  Rey vs Jericho.  Morrison vs Rey.  CM Punk vs ANYBODY ( well except show which is always B-O-R-I-N-G
> etc etc
> ...



really? both of them sucked.. but raw's mainevents were better than smackdown's.. 

actually raw mainevents have been quite good lately..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 23, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Smackdown is the only place in WWE where you can get decent wrestling sometimes really.  What  does RAW have to offer?  After the mic, the theme songs and when actual wrestling starts they go on commercials.
> 
> Nobody other than CM Punk can keep the audiences attention long enough to stir interests in the crowd and with people on tv.  Smackdown this year alone has probably 10 ++ great more matches than RAW will ever have  to look back on.  Rey vs Jericho.  Morrison vs Rey.  CM Punk vs ANYBODY ( well except show which is always B-O-R-I-N-G
> etc etc
> ...



 because through some "brilliant" idea they moved it from Thursday to Friday Night.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 23, 2010)

Khris said:


> really? both of them sucked.. but raw's mainevents were better than smackdown's..
> 
> actually raw mainevents have been quite good lately..



Raw Mainevents last about 2 minutes.  The whole thing lasts about a good 10.  But you get the theme music. Then commercial.  Then you get the 2 mins of wrestling then somebody interrupts and oh well will you look at that.  The Raw Main event that is being promoted  the whole show only lasts about 2 mins.  

Take next weeks raw main event.  Jericho vs Orton.......how much wrestling do you think happen until Sheamus appears and ruins it.  

i'm not saying that smackdown doesn't do the same thing.  but for anybody to say that raw's main events have been good lately isn't watching the show for wrestling.. they're watching it for entertainment.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 24, 2010)

Orton/Cena went a good 12-15 minutes before the run-ins happened.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 24, 2010)

I have to say, the only thing Reaction is good for is seeing what random people will accidentally walk into the background while someone else is talking. Bubba Ray, Russo, and mask-less Abyss was pretty hilarious to see. Who the hell edits these damn shows?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 24, 2010)

I think TNA needs to stop booking Storm so he smashes a bottle of beer over someones head. It's getting old.


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 24, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Who cares what caused his weight gain?
> 
> He's still a fatass.



I'm sure if you were in his position, you'd think different.

Hes no where near as bad as you make it sound either.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 24, 2010)

Superstars is probably even better than SD! in the wrestling department. But only if you like jobbers and nobodies. (Swagger )


----------



## Grandia (Sep 24, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Superstars is probably even better than SD! in the wrestling department. *But only if you like jobbers and nobodies. (Swagger* )



oh no you didnt.


----------



## Sarun (Sep 24, 2010)

It seems WWE is getting overloaded in heels department. Who do you reckon are best placed to make a turn? I do think becoming a face is much more harded than to become heel.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 24, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> I think TNA needs to stop booking Storm so he smashes a bottle of beer over someones head. It's getting old.


Eh, if you have a gimmick, use it. 



RadishMan said:


> Superstars is probably even better than SD! in the wrestling department. But only if you like jobbers and nobodies. (Swagger )


BURN THE HERETIC!


----------



## Grandia (Sep 24, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Eh, if you have a gimmick, use it.
> 
> 
> BURN THE HERETIC!



fuck him in the ass and throw  him over the bridge


----------



## Watchman (Sep 24, 2010)

sarun uchiha said:


> It seems WWE is getting overloaded in heels department. Who do you reckon are best placed to make a turn? I do think becoming a face is much more harded than to become heel.



Ziggler's fairly well placed for a face turn (if only because the audience hates Vickie more than they hate him, so he can turn Face just by opposing her). Edge has been getting quite a lot of cheers recently, so they could turn him face, I guess. Some of the members of Nexus (Justin Gabriel, I'm looking at you) if Cena wins at HiAC?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 24, 2010)

Or maybe start booking faces to be interesting. I mean the WWE is seemingly the way the IWC would book it, nearly everyone is a heel.


----------



## Vox (Sep 24, 2010)

Of course it's easier to be heel than a face. Just ask Edge.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh, lordy.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 24, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Oh, lordy.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 24, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> I think TNA needs to stop booking Storm so he smashes a bottle of beer over someones head. It's getting old.



Maybe it's just me, but I miss seeing Double J using 20,000 guitars for every match.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 24, 2010)

El Cabong is classic.


----------



## Legend (Sep 24, 2010)

I miss cole getting bullied by the rock,


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 24, 2010)

Check out the Syfy Facebook page. They have ads for the SD! move.

The comments section is what you should be looking at. LOLZ.


----------



## Sarun (Sep 24, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Check out the Syfy Facebook page. They have ads for the SD! move.
> 
> The comments section is what you should be looking at. LOLZ.


----------



## Vox (Sep 24, 2010)

Man, the more and more I see of Heath Slater the more of a fan I become. Heres hoping.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 24, 2010)

Let me guess. The usual wrestling is fake comments?


----------



## Sarun (Sep 24, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Let me guess. The usual wrestling is fake comments?


yeah and with lots of CAPS:



			
				From some fb dude said:
			
		

> HOW ABOUT SMACK DOWN MOVING TO A DIFFERENT CHANNEL..... WHAT IDIOT EVER  THOUGHT WRESTLING IS SCIENCE FICTION.... OH YEA... ITS FAKE..... BUT WHY  IS IT ON THE SCI-FI CHANNEL.... ITS NOT SCIENCE FICTION


----------



## Raiden (Sep 24, 2010)

Internet comments completely kill my enthusiasm, seriously.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 24, 2010)

Seriously?! Have they seen the retarded shit they show the rest of the time? Ghost Hunters and Destination Truth. Outside their original series most of the stuff is crap.


----------



## Sarun (Sep 24, 2010)

Teddy Long-Hornswoggle segments are cringe-worthy.


----------



## Legend (Sep 24, 2010)

giant  octopus vs giant shark is the most compelling movie ver


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2010)

guess what? impact sucked even more than last week..

and the BFG card looks a little better than horse shit.. which is still below human shit.. 

only good thing in impact was some jiggling tits and thats it..


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 24, 2010)

Totally. They gotta start booking the show right. AJ is TV Champion? Funny I recall he was to defend the title every week.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2010)

fourtune has potential, and they're all young and fresh(kinda)..

ev2.0 needs to be let go ASAP, they're making the show stale.. with no real major storyline..


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 24, 2010)

Fourtune just needs feuds for the rest of the stable. Kazarian is proving my statements right every week. He gets pushed for doing nothing.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 25, 2010)

Impact was just weird this week. 

Bad idea opening the show with the Abyss and Rob Terry. I actually think some members of the audience were grinning at botches.

Crowd was meh, Pope's heel turn still needs more expalantion on IMPACT itself, not only ReAction.

I anticipate a lot of these storylines ending once and for all at BFG. Unfortunately, the weird booking will remain with TNA. Not to come across as a "smark," but they seriously need a better creative : /.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 25, 2010)

He was displaying heelish tendencies for a while. But this is TNA they have guys just randomly turn heel. Still shaking my head at Gen Me and their shit promo.

"We're not interested in...paying...dues?"

What the fuck was that shit?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 25, 2010)

PAUL BEARER

PAUL THE BEARER

BEARER THE PAUL

PAUL


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 25, 2010)

^
And of course, half of the dumb kids in the arena don't even know who he is.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 25, 2010)

I laughed at how the kid just looked at Kane when he got in his face early into the show


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 25, 2010)

Kagekatsu said:


> ^
> And of course, half of the dumb kids in the arena don't even know who he is.


Well, the last time he was on WWE TV was when the Dudleys were burying him in cement at Taker's behest over 6 years ago.


----------



## kingbayo (Sep 25, 2010)

tonites smackdown audience was wack as shit


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 25, 2010)

Smackdown was wack as shit. Where was Kofi?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 25, 2010)

It was reported that Giant Gonzales has passed away.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 25, 2010)

That sucks. He couldn't wrestle a lick, but I'll always fondly remember the match between him and "Big Cat" Curtis Hughes from the WCW/Japan Supershow which was so terrible that me and my younger brother laughed til we cried upon numerous re-watches.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 25, 2010)

marked out for Paul Bearer 

crowd was shit


----------



## Raiden (Sep 25, 2010)

The Paul is back .


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 25, 2010)

I wonder if the return of Paul Bearer signifies that this could be the final rivalry between the two and maybe be Takers last big storyline that could go all the way to mania.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 25, 2010)

crowds are really dead all the time if either cena or orton don't show up..

its sad.. really sad..


----------



## Legend (Sep 25, 2010)

I fell as though they didnt get it

Speaking of orton, it seems he doesnt like being a face, h's more natural and likes being a heel.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah, Paul Bearer hasn't been around it quite a while. WWE probably expected there not to be a shocking response from the audience.

But they did at least mark out when Undertaker unloaded on Kane.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 25, 2010)

its really sad though.. was a markout moment for me.. and would've had a huge pop had this happened in a PPV, where its almost filled with old fans..


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 25, 2010)

Is Paul Bearer supposed to be "dead" as well? I coulda sworn I seen Taker bury his ass in cement at mania...


----------



## Watchman (Sep 25, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Is Paul Bearer supposed to be "dead" as well? I coulda sworn I seen Taker bury his ass in cement at mania...



It was at Backlash, I think. Like, 2005-ish? And directly after the match they said he was alive, but had to go to the hospital.

Anyway, it was 5 years ago, so most of the WWE Universe doesn't even know it happened.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 25, 2010)

Great American Bash 2004 is when the Dudleys "buried" Bearer in cement(with Taker basically saying "Go on and do it").


----------



## Legend (Sep 25, 2010)

Taker has kept bringing him back only to throw him away.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 25, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Is Paul Bearer supposed to be "dead" as well? I coulda sworn I seen Taker bury his ass in cement at mania...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzSlDCbeOBs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Go to 4:08 .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 25, 2010)

Khris said:


> crowds are really dead all the time if *STONE COLD* don't show up..
> 
> its sad.. really sad..



Pretty much


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 25, 2010)

actually.. austin era had other good pops as well.. not as good as austin in comparison.. 

but beats what we have today.. 

i wonder when will MVP get fired already?

he bores me more than the divas..


----------



## Raiden (Sep 25, 2010)

Probably not anytime soon.

He does a couple of stuff for WWE outside of the ring.

And it looks like he and Dolf and are going to go at it lol.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2010)

The Attitude Era was when everyone was over as hell. DX, the New Age Outlaws, Val Venis, The Godfather, Rock...etc etc.

You expect people to give the same reaction to a pile of horseshit like Drew McIntyre or Dolph Ziggler? Come on now.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 25, 2010)

Real sad WWE's audience consists of stupid kids these days

If this were 5 years ago place would have popped


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 26, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The Attitude Era was when everyone was over as hell. DX, the New Age Outlaws, Val Venis, The Godfather, Rock...etc etc.
> 
> You expect people to give the same reaction to a pile of horseshit like Drew McIntyre or Dolph Ziggler? Come on now.



So Godfather, Road Dog and Billy Gunn > Dolph Ziggler?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 26, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> So Godfather, Road Dog and Billy Gunn > Dolph Ziggler?



Has Dolph Ziggler ever gotten an entire crowd to chant along with him in unison? Has he ever connected with the crowd on that level? Damn right they're better than Dolph Ziggler.

"Ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls, children of all ages...Degeneration X proudly presents to you, your tag team champions of the woooooooooooooorld...

THE ROAD DOGG JESSE JAMES!

THE BADASS BILLY GUN!

The NEW. 

AGE.

OUTLAWS!!!!"

*Insert a pop 564616418646313 times bigger than any Dolph Ziggler will ever have in his career*


Or...

"You know the Godfather be pimpin' hoes nationwide...so why don't you light up a fatty for this pimp daddy...raise it in the air and shout PIMPIN' AIN'T EASY!!!"

*20,000 fans all shout "Pimpin' ain't Easy!*


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 26, 2010)

Uhh... You know thats a reflection of the popularity of Pro Wrestling at the time, and that it has no reflection on the wrestlers themselves, right?

At this point, it's ridiculous to claim that any of those guys are better than Dolph from an in-ring perspective.


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 26, 2010)

I think he's trying to point out the fact that they were better entertainers than Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 26, 2010)

Road Dogg doing a boogie-woogie kneedrop to 50,000 screaming fans at a Wrestlemania  makes him a better worker than any of the 50,000 boring matches Dolph has had with Kofi Kingston in the last three months.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 26, 2010)

I could say the exact same thing this year at WrestleMania. Zigglers matches with Kingston are a horrible example and you know it. Dolph's work with Chris Masters on Superstars shits all over BG has EVER done in the ring, theirs not even a debate. I'd even say Ziggler bumping around for Khali last year was more entertaining than anything BG's done in the ring. Ziggler >>> any of those guys at least, and I'm not even a big fan of the guy.

On the mic? Sure, Road Dog was pretty much the 90's equivalent of Ken Anderson, though. He'd go out there and cut a sick promo, but when he got in the ring he was all over the place. Gunn has never really had any standout performances, even against guys like Rock, Benoit, Austin etc.

Don't even get me started on Godfather.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 26, 2010)

Time to give Dolph a new victim, let Kofi move on.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 26, 2010)

I agree. Kaval and Chris Masters would both be awesome PPV challengers for Dolph, IMO.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 26, 2010)

Kaval needs to be able to beat Chavo first.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 26, 2010)

Isis said:


> Real sad WWE's audience consists of stupid kids these days
> 
> If this were 5 years ago place would have popped


They didn't give a shit 5 years ago, either. 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Has Dolph Ziggler ever gotten an entire crowd to chant along with him in unison? Has he ever connected with the crowd on that level? Damn right they're better than Dolph Ziggler.
> 
> "Ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls, children of all ages...Degeneration X proudly presents to you, your tag team champions of the woooooooooooooorld...
> 
> ...


If Dolph(or Drew) had easily chantable catchphrases/spiels he was trying to get over with and they failed, this comparison would have some actual merit. And it should be noted that as soon as any of them turned heel outside of Rock, the crowds immediately stopped giving a shit about them.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 26, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> They didn't give a shit 5 years ago, either.
> 
> 
> If Dolph(or Drew) had easily chantable catchphrases/spiels he was trying to get over with and they failed, this comparison would have some actual merit. And it should be noted that as soon as any of them turned heel outside of Rock, the crowds immediately stopped giving a shit about them.



NAO got over as heels before they got over as faces.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 26, 2010)

Where the hell is Bret??


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 26, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> NAO got over as heels before they got over as faces.


I know they did, but it was their spiel that got them over and when they turned heel again, the crowds stopped giving a shit til they turned face again.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 26, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kaval needs to be able to beat Chavo first.



Heh. Masters too. 


On a completely unrelated note, I'd like to see Matt Striker in the Royal Rumble next year as a comedy entrant. Have a big name like Cena, Orton, Taker or Trips (even a big man like Big Show or Kane) go on a role and eliminate everyone in the ring. Once it's counted down have Strikers music play while the camera is panned in on whoever's confused face, then pan out on Striker sneaking up on said big name, but before Matt can get to him he turns around. Matt proceeds to get smoked and is then eliminated in a matter of moments.

You could have Todd, Lawler, Cole etc. mock Striker for weeks, while Matt brags about his performance. I think it'd be great.


----------



## SurgeV1? (Sep 26, 2010)

Man, it's a good thing RAW was taped this week(Funny how it's taped, and Smackdown!'s live this week haha). It looks god awful.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 26, 2010)

i am with the fact that today's audiences are shit.. dunno if i would 100% agree with gashir on his examples though..

@shadow, by that logic; comparing jeff's pop to any technical wrestler would be moot as well wouldn't it?.. catchphrases are part of gimmicks as well..


i mean, the crowds really are to blame.. just compare bearer's latest return to this one:-

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=no7SYGIFkRo[/YOUTUBE]

just listen to the crowd when bearer shows up.. 

the latest should've been even more shocking and mark-worthy as well... 

basically; current fans suck.. 



InBrightestDay said:


> Heh. Masters too.
> 
> 
> On a completely unrelated note, I'd like to see Matt Striker in the Royal Rumble next year as a comedy entrant. Have a big name like Cena, Orton, Taker or Trips (even a big man like Big Show or Kane) go on a role and eliminate everyone in the ring. Once it's counted down have Strikers music play while the camera is panned in on whoever's confused face, then pan out on Striker sneaking up on said big name, but before Matt can get to him he turns around. Matt proceeds to get smoked and is then eliminated in a matter of moments.
> ...



where do i remember that?

royal rumble 97, happened to king 


*-- Paul Bearer has changed his Twitter handle to wweURNiverse.*

oh paulie


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 26, 2010)

Lawler hid under the ring for the whole match, Khris.

But yeah, similar deal.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 26, 2010)

Khris said:


> @shadow, by that logic; comparing jeff's pop to any technical wrestler would be moot as well wouldn't it?.. catchphrases are part of gimmicks as well..




With all due respect, what the hell are you talking about here? What does a Jeff/technical wrestler pop comparison have to do with the Dolph/Drew vs. NAO/Godfather discussion? Not trying to be an ass, it's just that you completely lost me here.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 26, 2010)

Jericho and Punk are now having a twitter war.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 26, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> With all due respect, what the hell are you talking about here? What does a Jeff/technical wrestler pop comparison have to do with the Dolph/Drew vs. NAO/Godfather discussion? Not trying to be an ass, it's just that you completely lost me here.



with all due respect, you can not try being an ass.. you're already are 

now back to the point



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> If Dolph(or Drew) had easily chantable catchphrases/spiels he was trying to get over with and they failed, this comparison would have some actual merit. And it should be noted that as soon as any of them turned heel outside of Rock, the crowds immediately stopped giving a shit about them.



you claim comparing drew/dolph to the chantable catchphrases crazy attitude era jobbers/midcardes is moot.. which i don't get.. since catchphrase = or part of gimmick.. drew/dolph don't have gimmicks that interest people... so its okay to compare.. maybe its not their fault, hell i even believe dolph is a better in-ring performer.. but really, they have very low pop/heat compared to those guys..

note: maybe the jeff/technical wrestler example is wrong.. so just ignore that shit..




EDIT:

@CMPunk your wife's a lesbian. A lesbian! I know!


:rofl


----------



## Watchman (Sep 26, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Jericho and Punk are now having a twitter war.



I thought that Punk said twitter was for dorks! 

EDIT: That's not Punk, is it? Punk is SecondCitySaint, I thought?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 26, 2010)

its official, wrestlers have nothing to do when they aren't in the ring..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 26, 2010)

Back in the day, when he wasn't wrestling, Ric Flair would just get drunk all the time and bang a bunch of hookers.

Wrestlers today have no respect for tradition.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 26, 2010)

Of course they don't have anything to do. If you followed JoMo, you would find out about the shoes he got Melina. He measured her feet while she slept, thats either creepy or funny.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 26, 2010)

Khris said:


> *-- Paul Bearer has changed his Twitter handle to wweURNiverse.*



Haha nice xD.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 26, 2010)

Some weird shoes that are supposed to make you feel like you have monkey feet. I think he was joking about measuring her feet when she slept, but who knows.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 26, 2010)

Khris said:


> with all due respect, you can not try being an ass.. you're already are







> you claim comparing drew/dolph to the chantable catchphrases crazy attitude era jobbers/midcardes is moot.. which i don't get.. since catchphrase = or part of gimmick.. drew/dolph don't have gimmicks that interest people... so its okay to compare.. maybe its not their fault, hell i even believe dolph is a better in-ring performer.. but really, they have very low pop/heat compared to those guys..


Try reading what Ghost posted that I replied to and see why I said it was "moot". The catchphrases/spiel were *all* NAO and Godfather were and without them, they were nothing. Drew and Dolph are nothing like that and *that* is why I said what I said.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 26, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


>







> Try reading what Ghost posted that I replied to and see why I said it was "moot". *The catchphrases/spiel were *all* NAO and Godfather were and without them, they were nothing. Drew and Dolph are nothing like that and *that* is why I said what I said.*



and i wanna know why? i just can't see it.. 

i know they were a one thing wrestler.. but they still got heaps load of pop.. 

doesn't mean they're better workers, i know.. but you can still compare them to being more entertaining..


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 26, 2010)

Watch R-truth new entrance, and then his old entrance.

that should prove what shadow is saying.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 26, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> Watch R-truth new entrance, and then his old entrance.
> 
> that should prove what shadow is saying.



i know what shadow is saying.. i just don't understand why?

if all what was going for r-truth was his song, than its okay.. but he still get more reactions from his song alone.. its his "thing"..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 26, 2010)

Dolph and Drew don't try and use catchphrases and spiels to get over, so comparing them to go-nowhere midcard Attitude acts like NAO and Godfather who only had that working for them is pointless.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 26, 2010)

Whats wrong with using catchphrases to get over?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 26, 2010)

Dolph and McIntyre don't have ANYTHING going for them. Maybe they should try to get a catchphrase or a spiel, because they're sure as hell not over.

Oh wait...McIntyre has that theme song + McMahon calling him the chosen one + nine hundred attempted pushes that failed. And Dolph has to be paired with the nuclear heat magnet of Vickie Guerrero to get a reaction from the crowd.

No, my bad...they're still horseshit. 

Edit: Actually, let me amend that. No one will ever be as horseshit as Drew McIntyre is. I apologize to Dolph, who is actually a very competent wrestler.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 26, 2010)

The reason why McIntyre gets no reaction is because he's bland as hell. Even if he did have a catchphrase, he'd probably still wouldnt get over with the crowd. He just doesn't have "it", imo. This isn't an attempt to bash him, just saying my part.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 26, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Wrestlers today have no respect for tradition.



They're still dying before 45, so I'd say they're upholding their end of the bargain.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 26, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Whats wrong with using catchphrases to get over?


I never said there was anything wrong with it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 27, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> They're still dying before 45, so I'd say they're upholding their end of the bargain.



That's a new school thing.

Old school guys like Harley Race, Dusty Rhodes and Terry Funk are on pace to live to the age of 750.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 27, 2010)

Isn't Ric Flair gonna out live em all?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 27, 2010)

ric flair's the real dead man.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 27, 2010)

Ric Flair survived a plane crash that broke his back and went on to wrestle for 35 more years.

Talk about no-selling.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 27, 2010)

Ric Flair Vs. Taker wrestlemania 30 book it!


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 27, 2010)

Jericho's doc is awesome! He's a real dedicated person who followed his dreams and didn't give up just because he wasn't what everyone else wanted him to be. 

I'm surprised that Goldberg was acting so butthurt over their little feud in 98. Its not like it could hurt the way Goldberg's image looked or anything. He says on the DVD that it wouldn't be "believable" for him to have a decent length match with Y2J which i thought was very immature and stupid of him to say.

I also find it weird how they have lance storm and goldberg on the fucking doc commenting on Y2J but no Hunter. What the fuck?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 27, 2010)

I aint know Jericho's DVD came out already. Thought it comes out next week. I gotta check that out. Is it a documentary film like Cena's, or is it nothing but matches?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 27, 2010)

I think its a little of both. A three disc set. First disk is usually the documentary. The rest is matches.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ric Flair survived a plane crash that broke his back and went on to wrestle for 35 more years.
> *
> Talk about no-selling. *





LOL

+reps


----------



## Grandia (Sep 27, 2010)

Smackdown live this friday should be interesting


----------



## Darc (Sep 27, 2010)

Khris said:


> i
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=no7SYGIFkRo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



You can't find quality like that anymore today, a shame. I didn't see last weeks SD but it sounds like it sucked.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2010)

yea.. fans were really passionate.. it was almost on par with fotbal and football crowds.. 

i felt goosebumps back then.. 

i dunno, but even smarks mark the shit out.. its what wrestling is all about.. if you don't mark you're basically watching bad acting..


--*Recently Robert Roode, one half of Beer Money Inc, talked with Brian Fritz of Fanhouse.com. During their conversation Rude was asked if he would ever like to compete in singles competition. They also discussed why Roode isn't into things such as Twitter and other social networking.

Here is what Roode had to say:

Roode on going solo: "I'd be lying if I said I didn't think about a singles career because everybody who gets in this business should and probably does have a dream of becoming a world champion," Roode said. "That's still my goal, that's still my dream to become a world champion someday. But Beer Money is on a roll and I love it."

Roode on social networking: "I don't want to sound cliché, but I'm pretty old school," said Roode. "If people hate me watching me on TV, I want them to kind of hate me when I'm away from the ring too.

"I don't want to go out and beat the crap out of somebody or make somebody mad to where people wanna kill me while they're sitting on the couch, and then go on the computer and see how much I love the world. I just think that contradicts itself."*


do it roode..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 27, 2010)

Social networking is for gheyhomofagz, so good for Roode.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2010)

i meant going solo, but whatever


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 27, 2010)

Don't know why you're facepalming when that wasn't even directed at you.


----------



## Grandia (Sep 27, 2010)

> -- There have been rumors as of late regarding Jillian Hall's future with World Wrestling Entertainment. While her standing with the organization remains fine, plans are being made to retire her on-air character. She would be removed from the main roster and subsequently work as a trainer for WWE's female developmental talent in Tampa, Florida. No word yet on when the move will occur, but it is the company's plan.



Looks like Laycool will probably end her career on screen


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Don't know why you're facepalming when that wasn't even directed at you.



ish cool bro.. too much assignments could do that :vuvu



Grandia said:


> Looks like Laycool will probably end her career on screen



oh no.. the greatest female worker getting fired?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 27, 2010)

Hamada the Great makes me cringe when I look at the big fed's female division.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 27, 2010)

Naomi for instance, is already a better wrestler than all the NXT pros. lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2010)

so i hear glamapunk is official..


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 27, 2010)

Nexus should have been doing matches on RAW like this a long time ago.


----------



## Grandia (Sep 27, 2010)

Khris said:


> so i hear glamapunk is official..



i'll give it 3-4 months, punk aint so great with the ladies


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2010)

Perverted King said:


> Nexus should have been doing matches on RAW like this a long time ago.




 I automatically agree with your opinion.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2010)

did anyone else notice just before he said chris Benoit Orton's music hit?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 27, 2010)

Okay lets check his track record.

Traci Brooks
Maria
Daffney
Lita
Beth Phoenix

I think he can't keep his ladies because he doesn't put out.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 27, 2010)

who can't keep his ladies?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 27, 2010)

Punk. He has more failed relationships the Undertaker and Jericho have moves combined.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh man the things I would do to Beth Phoenix and Natalya.......boy oh boy


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 27, 2010)

Make them lose weight? 

/WWE front office


----------



## Vox (Sep 28, 2010)

Punk's no good with the ladies.

-looks over his ex's-

Cool story, bro.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 28, 2010)

Supposedly they're dating. Terri confirmed it on her facebook page. I remember back in the attitude era, she had the GOAT tits. Odd couple to say the least...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 28, 2010)

Game recognize game, sadly Punk is unrecognizable.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 28, 2010)

I wonder if "Natural Born Killaz" plays throughout their dates.


----------



## Darc (Sep 28, 2010)

RAW main event was pretty hype. Nexus match was awesome.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 28, 2010)

Hmmm, Morrison Vs Danielson Vs Miz submissions count anywhere. I like it. Obviously Morrison is being put in to be the fall guy. Although this is the same as a falls count anywhere match, that's his bread and butter, that's like putting Jeff Hardy or any ECW guy in a match with objects. But what happens happens.


----------



## Legend (Sep 28, 2010)

*insert uncle ruckus here*


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 28, 2010)

Quite frankly, sticking John Morrison into the Daniel/Miz feud is stupid. He couldn't be more of a third wheel if he was someone's little brother tagging along on a date.


----------



## Grandia (Sep 28, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Quite frankly, sticking John Morrison into the Daniel/Miz feud is stupid. He couldn't be more of a third whe*el if he was someone's little brother tagging along on a date*.



to this day, i hope paul was lying what he said about morrison, if not


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 28, 2010)

Which Paul? There is like 3 that I can name. Burchill, London, and Wight AKA Big Show.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Does that dude just have a wrinkly forhead or is that a mark on there?


----------



## Watchman (Sep 28, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Which Paul? There is like 3 that I can name. Burchill, London, and Wight AKA Big Show.



Don't forget Heyman and HHH! 



Agmaster said:


> Does that dude just have a wrinkly forhead or is that a mark on there?



I think those are scars from blading.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh yeah. Make that five, in this case then it must be Trips.


----------



## Sarun (Sep 28, 2010)

*Posted by user **Kaleb from forums.superherohype.com :-*


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Doesn't matter that we know the how and why of this match, it's got  story, athleticism, skills, heat, fresh(ish) faces.  This is the ppv  seller.


----------



## Sarun (Sep 28, 2010)

*From user John is Jesus wfigs.proboards.com :-


*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 28, 2010)

> The possibility of turning John Cena heel has been discussed much more seriously than in the past, according to the _Pro Wrestling Torch_. Vince  McMahon made it clear when the idea was previously broached that it  would not even be considered due to the tremendous amount of revenue  Cena draws via merchandise.
> 
> While there doesn’t appear to be any firm  plan in place, McMahon has since changed his tune on the subject as he  is now open to listening to suggestions.Meanwhile, this week’s issue of _Figure Four Weekly_ adds that there is ‘strong talk’ of a turning Cena heel come _WrestleMania_ season.





blub blub blub


----------



## Starrk (Sep 28, 2010)

sarun uchiha said:


> *From user John is Jesus wfigs.proboards.com :-
> 
> 
> *



Sheamus: At first I was like 
Then I was like 
Then I lol'd.


----------



## Grandia (Sep 28, 2010)

weakest NXT so far, i thought the promos were funny/cheesy though,  at Naomi's phat ass getting dissed.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 28, 2010)

Kaitlyn is reason enough to watch it. Also Aksana with her cute east european accent.


----------



## Legend (Sep 28, 2010)

I want hollywood hulk cena


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 28, 2010)

I want Cena the super heel overcoming the odds against all the faces.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 28, 2010)

Heard one rumor that hes gonna be like Heel Bret, a heel to adults a hero to the kids.


----------



## Starrk (Sep 28, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Heard one rumor that hes gonna be like Heel Bret, a heel to adults a hero to the kids.



What would one consider Randy Orton then?

He doesn't seem to differentiate between Heels & Faces.


----------



## Legend (Sep 28, 2010)

wait how do you heel to a age demographic?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 29, 2010)

a heel clown?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 29, 2010)

Randy is the Tweener we have needed. A no nonsense performer who hits anyone with an RKO even if he doesn't like the way they look at him.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 29, 2010)

He doesn't even like being considered a face to the crowd


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 29, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I want Cena the super heel overcoming the odds against all the faces.



There has been a void in that department since the Nose went home and failed to make an heir.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 29, 2010)

Orton needs to learn somethin from I can't believe I'm saying this. Morrison and Punk, even if you don't want to be a face you play it.

Isn't it sweet irony that Triple H has yet to sire a son?


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 29, 2010)

Cena loses at HIAC
Joins Nexus
Then proceeds to reluctantly feud with Black Cena Darren Young who wants back in Nexus
Darren Young goes over Cena gets into a main event feud with Wade Barrett
Cena interferes and turns on Barrett and Nexus
Is face again

Rinse and repeat for the next year.
I guarantee no one would complain about Cena not being Heel again after this.


----------



## Vox (Sep 29, 2010)

Orton doesn't _*need *_to do anything. He is Randy Orton afterall. If theres someone who is guaranteed a job for the next 20+ years it's this guy.

Personally, I dig the tweener. He plays it oh so well.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 29, 2010)

But he shouldn't complain about not being a heel. That's what I am saying. Eventually it would get to the point he would punt a puppy across the arena and they would still cheer him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 29, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Cena loses at HIAC
> Joins Nexus
> Then proceeds to reluctantly feud with Black Cena Darren Young who wants back in Nexus
> Darren Young goes over Cena gets into a main event feud with Wade Barrett
> ...



Stopped reading the moment Darren Young is mentioned.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 29, 2010)

As far as the dirtsheet reports about Cena turning heel are concerned, I dont even take those seriously anymore, even if it comes from a credible source. There have been so many over the years. I'll believe it when I see it.

And God, I didn't really like last nights NXT. It wasn't that good. Cole's commentary seemed so forced. It didn't seem as natural as it did in the previous weeks. It was like every comment outta his mouth was about how bad the show was. Plus, no botches, no CM Punk, this weeks show was just destined to fail.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 29, 2010)

lol Dirtsheets.

And no CM Punk on NXT? But they _promised!_


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 29, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Cena loses at HIAC
> Joins Nexus
> Then proceeds to reluctantly feud with Black Cena Darren Young who wants back in Nexus
> Darren Young goes over Cena gets into a main event feud with Wade Barrett
> ...


----------



## Legend (Sep 29, 2010)

Well on twitter Orton said he actually likes being a face *he's not* now


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 29, 2010)

Does anyone have the spoilers for last night's Smackdown? I'm curious to what matches were announced for Hell in a Cell.

Anyway, the matches for this PPV look better than NOC. Granted NOC was booked better, but with 2 weeks most of these matches are basically just continuations of their NOC counter parts. 

Kane vs Undertaker @ NOC was good, I think it was their best match to date. It'll be interesting to see if Kane is put over or not, also I think this is their first Hell in a Cell match. 

Orton vs Sheamus - These two don't mix real well in my opinion. However, I think if there is a match for these two it would be this one. The Hell in a Cell thrives on two things, psychology and violence. Those are the same two things that fuels Randy Orton's character. We could see a very unique match here or just another forgettable bout.

Cena vs Barret - I think this will be Barret's first 1 v 1 PPV match. Cena can put on a good match with anyone, and the stipulation here of Nexus getting destroyed or Cena joining them will make the falls feel pretty intense. 

Daniel vs Miz vs Morrison - Okay, the booking for this was stupid, almost TNA like. I mean a triple threat-falls count any more match makes sense, but submission counts anywhere? With Morrison chucked in there, it seems even more random that it is a submission match. Though with booking aside, this match will likely be fantastic. I think the fact that submission's are the only way to win is basically what guarantees we're going to see a memorable match. These three have been on fire lately, so it'll probably be the match of the night.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 29, 2010)

Smackdown being taped this time?


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 29, 2010)

Legend said:


> Well on twitter Orton said he actually likes being a face *he's not* now



Twitter is simply the wrestler's way of doing damage control. JR did it on his blog for years.

"The Internet lies... we're all best friends and a family. They said I hate being a babyface? Guys, it's me Randy. Trust me."


----------



## Sarun (Sep 29, 2010)

SmackDown! is live this week.


----------



## Vox (Sep 29, 2010)

RadishMan said:


> Twitter is simply the wrestler's way of doing damage control. JR did it on his blog for years.
> 
> "The Internet lies... we're all best friends and a family. They said I hate being a babyface? Guys, it's me Randy. Trust me."



..and you'd rather a dirtsheet?


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 29, 2010)

Orton has said before that he doesn't like being Face but that was during his heel run anyway.
Hes said it in multiple interviews that he doesn't like being face, his character now isn't even really a face hes a tweener borderline heel that the fans cheer for.

Theres literally been no change in his character at all.

As for the dirtsheets.........well theres only 2 ways to get to the truth in the wrestling business and 1 of them is heavily biased(the WWE) and the other is a dirtsheet.




sarun uchiha said:


> SmackDown! is live this week.


Its going to be live for good now that its on Scify unless theres a double taping


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 29, 2010)

Obligatory post


----------



## Starrk (Sep 29, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Obligatory post



Way to not contribute.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 29, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Cena loses at HIAC
> Joins Nexus
> Then proceeds to reluctantly feud with Black Cena Darren Young who wants back in Nexus
> Darren Young goes over Cena gets into a main event feud with Wade Barrett
> ...



Obligatory sad face.


----------



## Starrk (Sep 29, 2010)

I heard a report that Nexus would be gone by the end of October. 

It seems this Cena-Barrett match is the icing on that cake.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 29, 2010)

Reminds me of when Punk turned supposed heel back when he was back in the ECDubya before going back to face


----------



## Sarun (Sep 29, 2010)

no WWE shows on Wednesdays.


----------



## Grandia (Sep 30, 2010)

cant wait to see another excellent swagger v kofi match on superstars this week.


----------



## Starrk (Sep 30, 2010)

They really need to bump Kofi up to the main storylines. Give the guy a title run already!

They gave that tool Swagger one.


----------



## Legend (Sep 30, 2010)

Black Men dont get worldtitles in today's WWE


----------



## Sarun (Sep 30, 2010)

Title is already occupied by Taker-Kane fued. It might become free around TLC 2010 or RR 2011.


----------



## Vox (Sep 30, 2010)

By the by Rated, Goldust was totally epic until they turned him into a joke character. What Cody said at the Hall of Fame ceremony was right. Goldust started the Attitude Era.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 30, 2010)

In the end, the wwf is still a us based wrestling company.  Heavily influenced and caters to lcd of their demographics.  We admit orporate thinks fans stupid, and doesn't care to expend the effort to push non-white talent.  Rey got over due to merch, rock was like a tiger woods, i'm pretty sure white people called him half samoan and i know i used to think him all black, so vince got lucky and ran with it.  It is a choice, but i do admit wwe tries at times.  

They had faith in lashley, and he dropped the ball.  Kofi messed up backstage or front and got demoted.  So, we cannot completely blame them.  But then I recall things like King Bookah, Cryme Tyme, mvp, r-truth, even kofi all of their gimmicks are stereotype based.  Now some have the charisma to break past that character, good job kofi, but how much harder is it to show your charisma when you're gimmick is "i never give up" or "i'm better" as compared to "i'm a gangsta / smiling rudeboy /
arrogant athlete / insert urban note here.  It is a two way street, but they are big enough to take the risks more.

Hell, TNA isn't any better.  Pope has really turned lemonades into lemons being stuck with joe and all the old guys i hate.

A notable outlier is shelton benjamin.  They tried...I think?  

[YOUTUBE]7IM8jV1SO6Q[/YOUTUBE]

1:40 is rather apropro here.
"Don't hate me, hate the game."


----------



## Watchman (Sep 30, 2010)

If by "tried" with Shelton Benjamin you mean "took a rather over Midcarder, stuck him on a losing streak, then gave him the gimmick of being a mama's boy who needed his mama to help him win matches" then sure, they tried.


----------



## Legend (Sep 30, 2010)

Classic

[YOUTUBE]uQfyEUvZwhY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## Legend (Sep 30, 2010)

Damn thats badass


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 30, 2010)

And here I thought Mark Henry was older than 32 years old


----------



## Legend (Sep 30, 2010)

He's not?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 30, 2010)

Ah, wait

He's 39 

That's what happens when you don't update your own website


----------



## Raiden (Sep 30, 2010)

TNA's audience is just.....


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 30, 2010)

wtf foley/flair


----------



## Raiden (Sep 30, 2010)

Ahahaha, that was massive lulz. 

"YOUR BALLS ARE BIGGER!"


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 1, 2010)

Watchman said:


> If by "tried" with Shelton Benjamin you mean "took a rather over Midcarder, stuck him on a losing streak, then gave him the gimmick of being a mama's boy who needed his mama to help him win matches" then sure, they tried.



A losing streak that started with back to back victories over HHH during his (I will not lose to anyone phase) when he first went solo?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 1, 2010)

So Tyler Black has been assigned his terrible ring name. He shall be called...Zach Rollins.


----------



## Legend (Oct 1, 2010)

They'll change it again, its such a low midcard jobber name


----------



## Grandia (Oct 1, 2010)

Zach Rollins isnt that bad imo


----------



## Vox (Oct 1, 2010)

Legend said:


> They'll change it again, its such a low midcard jobber name



So why change it? It fits Black to a T.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 1, 2010)

....what is with there obsession calling people Zach!?


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 1, 2010)

I <3 this. All you tools who think taker should lose at WM and retire there, making his streak utterly useless will probably commit suicide now. Good ridance, get your DNA out of the genepool. Looks like taker wants to retire at the event he debuted.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 1, 2010)

Eh? The hell are you babbling about? The article mentions that they were discussing things, not that there was some sort of definitive plan. God, you're a terrible troll.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 1, 2010)

Hannah Montana wants them wrasslin


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 1, 2010)

I think that would be a better end for Taker, rather then dragging the current fued to WM or having a new one so somebody can end the streak.


----------



## Legend (Oct 1, 2010)

They didnt even say Taker would end his carrer at Survior Series, all it said was they were contemplationg it to end this fued, Taker wins at HiaC, Kane envokes his rematch clause bam Buried Alive Taker wins, Kane gone for a while fued over.

And the thing with Paul Bearer he's just gonna be taker's manager til WM im guessing


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 1, 2010)

Legend said:


> They didnt even say Taker would end his carrer at Survior Series, all it said was they were contemplationg it to end this fued, Taker wins at HiaC, Kane envokes his rematch clause bam Buried Alive Taker wins, Kane gone for a while fued over.
> 
> And the thing with Paul Bearer he's just gonna be taker's manager til WM im guessing



The exact words were "conclude his career".


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 1, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> wtf foley/flair


----------



## Legend (Oct 1, 2010)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The exact words were "conclude his career".



There has been talk of it being 'Taker's final run with the company and they wanted him to conclude his career with his longtime manager, Paul Bearer, by his side.

Meaning this last run, not SS


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 1, 2010)

Legend said:


> There has been talk of it being 'Taker's final run with the company and they wanted him to conclude his career with his longtime manager, Paul Bearer, by his side.
> 
> Meaning this last run, not SS



 I see, but what im taking from it is, if that match were to happen then that would be it. People don't usually come right back from buried alive matches.


----------



## Legend (Oct 1, 2010)

kane will lose at HiaC and SS


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 1, 2010)

Zach Rollins...lmao.

With the WWE, I would've thought it'd be an even worse name. Like "Super Sexy" Sergio Suave Smooth. 

They must be getting lazy.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 1, 2010)

Kane will beat Taker at HIAC then Taker will beat him at SS 

Bank on it


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 1, 2010)

It's still a step up from his real name. I believe its somethin like Colby Sanchez.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 1, 2010)

wow all this talk about the cena-barret match, am i the only one not giving a shit?

orton/sheamus, taker/kane, miz/danielson,  and the jericho fiasco are way more entertaining right now..


----------



## Shadow (Oct 1, 2010)

how gay is cody rhodes? gray paint boots with black tights.....he no pads.  i've never seen such a homosexual wrestler.

Also........do NOT like Tyler Black's new name..........


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 1, 2010)

That's Miz/Danielson/Morrison sir! This is like the IWC dream match in a way. But in all seriousness, Cena/Nexus...sorry Nexus just can't be taken seriously. If Genesis were to show up they would instantly be credible. I mean seriously, look at Nexus, then what would have been Genesis, sadly Nexus isn't Genesis.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 1, 2010)

Triple H heel turning?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 1, 2010)

lol


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 1, 2010)

That's the IWC's dream there. They want Heel Hunter again.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 1, 2010)

Smackdown was pretty good tonight.

Very fast paced. 

Felt as if Big Show match should have gotten a little bit more time to at least help him retain his hype. Things looking good.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 1, 2010)

What Show pulled off tonight was like Mark Henry level jobbing

Also, moar 



> Who will sell  the T-shirts?
> Used to be,  wrestling promotions didn’t merchandise heels. If a  heel’s popular  enough to move T-shirts, isn’t he really a babyface? If  the crowd is  full of people wearing the heel’s T-shirt, doesn’t the  babyface look  bad? That sort of logic has been swept aside by the  notion that someone  will actually pay $19.95 for a Miz T-shirt and no, I  can’t believe it,  either. Heels have T-shirts. Sell, sell, sell. Not  hatin’. That’s  reality.
> But if a John  Cena heel turn is, indeed, being mooted, that’s not just business.  That’s BIG BUSINESS.
> Cena moves merch  like few before him. While a heel turn wouldn’t  totally stem the flow  of T-shirt dollars, you'd think the “Never Give  Up” and “Hustle,  Loyalty, Respect” gear might start to pile up at the  warehouse.
> ...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 1, 2010)

No one wants Cena to join Nexus. That's a forced heel turn.

If Cena does turn heel, in storyline, I want it to be of his own free will. 

Would Hollywood Hogan have been as huge as he was if he was forced to join the nWo? Heck no.

Same principle applies here.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 1, 2010)

Some stars are best as heels when starting out in the business and then turn face during a certain time in their career, and vice versa. And some are born for the roles of heel or face, or going back and forth, Like Trips or The Rock. 

Remember when Austin turned heel after his match against The Rock at Wrestlemania? Shall we have a repeat? 

Not to mention the whole PG thing going on with WWE isn't helping either, even if they are still making money to this day.


----------



## kingbayo (Oct 1, 2010)

anybody else get the feeling Chavo was in that Eagle mascot suit?


----------



## Grandia (Oct 1, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Smackdown was pretty good tonight.
> 
> *Very fast paced. *
> 
> Felt as if Big Show match should have gotten a little bit more time to at least help him retain his hype. Things looking good.



hopefully not becoming like tna's format


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 1, 2010)

Or ECDubya


----------



## Shadow (Oct 1, 2010)

The best and most entertaining Heel so far is still CM Punk.......and was that a new Chest Tattoo on him? shit is looking dope looks like an eagle vs snake


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 1, 2010)

More partial to Drew at the moment

Mainly because of that theme of his


----------



## Shadow (Oct 1, 2010)

why is dashing cody rhodes showing me how to apply deodorant? lol


----------



## Vox (Oct 1, 2010)

Because you need his help to become more dashing.

And honestly, who doesn't want to become that?

EDIT: And I'm totally vibing Sheamus. He's getting better and better.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 2, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> lol


Jeebus Christ, that article's terrible...

Oh wait, it's the BleacherReport, that should've been expected. 

Also, totally agreed on Sheamus. Dude has become very awesome the last few months. Too bad he's being overshadowed by the Stone Cold rip-off.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 2, 2010)

You realize you can call just about any gimmick now a rip off of a past gimmick....

in reality, theres not that much in common with orton and stone cold, out side of neither being completely heel or face and a slightly similar finisher.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 2, 2010)

well the RKO looks closely more like the Diamon Cutter......D.....D.....P. BAM!!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 2, 2010)

Stone Cold the best


----------



## Legend (Oct 2, 2010)

the rko is the diamond cutter

*cue smells like teen spirit*

SELF HIGH FIVE


----------



## Darc (Oct 2, 2010)

Smackdown should always be live, it just seemed better... but maybe that's because
it lacked Hardy n had RAW super stars.

Also, Dashing Cody Rhodes is amazing.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 2, 2010)

The weak point of SD tonight. Michael Cole should stay on Raw and NXT. He doesn't shut up.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 2, 2010)

I wonder why they feel the need to change the name and why is the only ROH star to kept his persona was CM Punk.  Danielson and Tyler Black should have kept their names


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 2, 2010)

I still think Daniel Bryan sounds stupid. Bryan Danielson actually sounds like a name you can respect.


----------



## Watchman (Oct 2, 2010)

Interesting that Vince let an interview happen with someone currently contracted with a rival promotion.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 2, 2010)

He is doing it because Mick did a lot for the WWE. He literally bled for the company.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2010)

It's really weird how the WWE has suddenly begun to acknowledge that other wrestling federations exist.

They did this with ROH and now they do it with TNA. I mean, they don't mention them by name, but they've stopped acting like they're the only company around.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 2, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> You realize you can call just about any gimmick now a rip off of a past gimmick....
> 
> in reality, theres not that much in common with orton and stone cold, out side of neither being completely heel or face and a slightly similar finisher.


If he was actually doing his own thing with it, I'd have no issue with it. As it is, Orton's just aping Austin's old "dangerous, unstable friend who attacks everybody" tweener character and that's all the depth he has. If you're gonna ape it, then put your own spin on it. The "Dashing" Cody Rhodes character is a the right way to do it, what Orton's been doing for the last couple of months isn't.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 2, 2010)

How else do you do this gimmick? The mans supposed to be unstable, thats how he acts.

Austin wasn't unstable, he just didnt care. He trash talked everyone, and took down anyone who questioned him.

Theres a difference.


----------



## Grandia (Oct 2, 2010)

Anyone think Edge winning the royal rumble was a waste to push someone else?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2010)

Meh, I think the company was still holding the idea that they could ride on the backs of the bigger stars back then. 

I do expect one of the younger guys to pick up a win this year.

And hopefully there will be more fighting in the event.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2010)

Yo, I enjoyed smackdown and all, but get these fucking raw guys off of here.  Orton dusting the tag champs?  One who KNOWS Orton?  Way to cred the division.  BS stip about noone being able to touch nexus was BS.  Cena coming AFTER Kane, the WHC?  Come ON, guy.  The IC match (which, granted, I didn't want to see) getting ruined again.  The fuck is the deal with Ziggler and these guys, anyways?  

Ok, I'll admit I marked when Edge went on his crusade against stupid.  That made me smile, but he's a SD guy anyways, so his return was more of a homecoming than Thwaggers, whose promo was bare bones and basic, but fuck if it didn't draw heat.  ADR and the puppy was really good.  And all the flashbacks of past raw events was ass.  Oh, UT doing the grave pin and sit up were good also.  

Watching the last match, now, so don't be too shocked if something else involving Raw guys ticks me off to post again.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 2, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> How else do you do this gimmick? The mans supposed to be unstable, thats how he acts.


Subscribing to the Edge School of Shitty Acting? isn't really a good thing.



> Austin wasn't unstable, he just didnt care. He trash talked everyone, and took down anyone who questioned him.
> 
> Theres a difference.




What.

Are you forgetting what Austin was like from '96-98 and during hsi heel run? Attacking Pillman in his home? The ambulance with Bret? Stalking Vince after getting fired, VIOLATING HIM WITH AN ENEMA IN THE HOSPITAL AND SIMULATING PUTTING A GUN TO HIS HEAD? Austin was one mentally unbalanced friend of a character and the fact that you're trying to say otherwise is downright BAFFLING.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]8ucc3n6d3SA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 2, 2010)

You guys probably saw this coming.

_WWE are planning to add a bit more of an ?entertainment? aspect to SmackDown after it?s move to Syfy. The company feel this will help the show get back to the ?same level? as RAW._

I guess I should be glad I don't get Syfy.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm currently with the mindset that it's better than RAW at the moment


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2010)

Hornswoggle will be next World Heavyweight Champion and lead the fight against the Nexus.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 2, 2010)

Green Day's for gheyhomofagz. Bring back "Let It Roll", dammit!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 2, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Green Day's for gheyhomofagz. Bring back "*Rise up*", dammit!



Fixed.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 2, 2010)

I liked "Rise Up", but it's < "Let It Roll".


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 2, 2010)

You got it wrong. Drowning Pool is a standard, Divide the Day will be forever remembered for only having a hit song about a girl being a one night stand.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2010)

Moral of the story.  Stop it WWE, you didn't need ALL these changes when you brought it to Syfy


----------



## Legend (Oct 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]dvyRPg5Z8mo[/YOUTUBE]

The 1st one and Rise up are my favs


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 2, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> You got it wrong. Drowning Pool is a standard, Divide the Day will be forever remembered for only having a hit song about a girl being a one night stand.


Who gives a shit about what other songs the bands have out?


----------



## Sarun (Oct 2, 2010)

Got this gif from from user *Seahorse* from wfigs.proboard.com :-


----------



## Legend (Oct 2, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## Watchman (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 2, 2010)

Awesome Gif man lol


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2010)

Simply excellent .


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2010)

Note the time stopping at HER first wheel, but everyone elses' last wheel.  *hatehatehate*


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 2, 2010)

Most everything Austin did felt more thought out, it wasnt just him snapping and doing it, he seemed to plan out his attacks.

Orton will be ok one minute, then snap the next.

Difference.

As for his acting, the man looks like a lunatic, i dont know what else you want.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 2, 2010)

Exactly, everything Austin did was thought out and premeditated.  If anything Orton is closer to Shamrock in that he just snaps.

Remember when he started his campaign against the McMahons. What was Orton's expression when he first punted Vince or RKO'd Stephanie.  It was one of absolute horror and guilt. Which then evolved into him not giving a damn when he did such things.

Orton is not a rip off from Austin.  He has some Austin like traits but then so do others out there.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 2, 2010)

I want a gif of katelyn making fun of naomi.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 2, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I want a gif of katelyn making fun of naomi.


I'll look around some boards where they do have gifs frequently posted.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 3, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> Most everything Austin did felt more thought out, it wasnt just him snapping and doing it, he seemed to plan out his attacks.
> 
> Orton will be ok one minute, then snap the next.
> 
> ...





Nemesis said:


> Exactly, everything Austin did was thought out and premeditated.  If anything Orton is closer to Shamrock in that he just snaps.
> 
> Remember when he started his campaign against the McMahons. What was Orton's expression when he first punted Vince or RKO'd Stephanie.  It was one of absolute horror and guilt. Which then evolved into him not giving a damn when he did such things.
> 
> Orton is not a rip off from Austin.  He has some Austin like traits but then so do others out there.


Being mentally unstable doesn't just mean you just snap whenever. God, there've been a lot of seriously demented assholes in real life who've planned out horrible things ahead of time. Doing shit "out-of-the-blue" isn't the main indicator of whether an individual is mentally unbalanced or not.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 3, 2010)

Orton and Austin are similar due to the fact that they're both anti-heroes who don't give a shit. Thats where the similarities stop. Orton's character is a sadistic, psycho type character. While Austin was mentally stable.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 3, 2010)

Mentally stable people don't break into other's homes or hospitals and violate other men with enemas.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 3, 2010)

I                   would


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 3, 2010)

As far as the E working with Foley all of a sudden is concerned, knowing vince mcmahon, there’s probably an interior motive for this. Maybe he wants to get on Foley's good side since he has a bio movie coming out. Or maybe he just wants to give Foley some respect and attention. Either way, its good that they're on each others good side again.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 3, 2010)

yeah...you're really stretching if you're trying to say Randy and Austin have the same character. They have the same place as in they're both anti-heroes who are over by just doing bad ass things, that's about it - and they both have cutters as finishers.

Not sure how Austin's personality or traits are anything like Randy's.


----------



## Watchman (Oct 3, 2010)

Isn't SCSA's finisher more like a modified Jawbreaker than a cutter?


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 3, 2010)

Thing is Cena is more popular than Kane, that's why he's introduced AFTER Kane. Even though, alot of us know the Champion is WAY more important.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 3, 2010)

not quite a prevalent notion, but hey, its the poster boi vs the someone who only got 2 title reigns in a decade


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 3, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> I                   would






Rated R Superstar said:


> As far as the E working with Foley all of a sudden is concerned, knowing vince mcmahon, there?s probably an interior motive for this. Maybe he wants to get on Foley's good side since he has a bio movie coming out. Or maybe he just wants to give Foley some respect and attention. Either way, its good that they're on each others good side again.


Isn't it because Mick endorsed Linda's campaign?



Violent By Design said:


> yeah...you're really stretching if you're trying to say Randy and Austin have the same character. They have the same place as in they're both anti-heroes who are over by just doing bad ass things, that's about it - and they both have cutters as finishers.
> 
> Not sure how Austin's personality or traits are anything like Randy's.


Never said they had the exact same character, just that Randy was aping a lot from what Austin used to do. But, the similarities *are* there, though. I just don't feel like arguing about it anymore, however. 

Also, Watchman's right about the Stunner being a jawbreaker instead of a cutter.



Sedaiv said:


> Thing is Cena is more popular than Kane, that's why he's introduced AFTER Kane. Even though, alot of us know the Champion is WAY more important.


They had Chris Masters come out after Kane last week and Cody Rhodes come out after Orton this week. I'm sure if I went back and watched the last few months of programming that I'd find several more instances of this happening.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 3, 2010)

I've never been a fan of wrestling, but i think i'm falling in love with female wrestling. I've just watched a fight, Cris Cyborg vs Akano and it was so awesome.

According to the guy making the comments, female wrestlers fights with more speed, while male wrestlers are heavy guys.  And i guess that's probably true.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 3, 2010)

What is female wrestlers, I only know of Divas?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Sarun (Oct 3, 2010)

another gif hunting bounty, from user _*I {love}  Monsters*_ from realwrestlecrap.proboards.com :-


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2010)

so....where can i find this hell in a cell tonite?


----------



## SurgeV1? (Oct 3, 2010)

Anyone watching HIAC tonight?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> so....where can i find this hell in a cell tonite?



I'll get back to you guys at 5pm PST with an answer to that one. 

And Randy Orton is the same stupid "Stun everyone and end the show with a pose, I am a dangerous individual that is anti-authority" shit that Stone Cold perfected back in 1998. Only, he does an RKO instead and he can't drink beer because it's PG. Also, he doesn't drive vehicles because his MO is that he's sloooooooooooooooow().

That's right. He's a fucking PG Stone Cold Steve Austin.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 3, 2010)

sarun uchiha said:


> another gif hunting bounty, from user _*I {love}  Monsters*_ from realwrestlecrap.proboards.com :-



If only he got injured to the point where he had to retire from wrestling forever, and we never saw him again.



SurgeV1™ said:


> Anyone watching HIAC tonight?



I wish.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 3, 2010)

Luiz said:


> I've never been a fan of wrestling, but i think i'm falling in love with female wrestling. I've just watched a fight, Cris Cyborg vs Akano and it was so awesome.
> 
> According to the guy making the comments, female wrestlers fights with more speed, while male wrestlers are heavy guys.  And i guess that's probably true.



That isn't Pro Wrestling lol, that's MMA. Cristine Cyborg is the Strikeforce 155 champion. It probably looked awesome because they were fighting each other for real.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 3, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'll get back to you guys at 5pm PST with an answer to that one.
> 
> And Randy Orton is the same stupid "Stun everyone and end the show with a pose, I am a dangerous individual that is anti-authority" shit that Stone Cold perfected back in 1998. Only, he does an RKO instead and he can't drink beer because it's PG. Also, he doesn't drive vehicles because his MO is that he's sloooooooooooooooow().
> 
> *That's right. He's a fucking PG Stone Cold Steve Austin*.



Tecniclly, Orton's character is _far _from PG.

And Cyborg should be fighting men instead of women. I'll leave it at that...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Tecniclly, Orton's character is _far _from PG.



What IS his character? Slow moving wrestler that hurts himself doing taunts? Nothing he's done in the last few months is remotely dangerous or edgy.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 3, 2010)

sucks, i can't watch.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 3, 2010)

you guys could try justin tv or ustream



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> What IS his character? Slow moving wrestler that hurts himself doing taunts? Nothing he's done in the last few months is remotely dangerous or edgy.



true dat


----------



## Watchman (Oct 3, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> What IS his character? Slow moving wrestler that hurts himself doing taunts? Nothing he's done in the last few months is remotely dangerous or edgy.



Dude, he just took Jericho out of the WWE via punt to the head. Name me one other main event face that would injure an opponent like that, considering that Jericho had done nothing to Orton except irritate him by being the cocky bastard we smarks know and love. 

Orton _is_ edgy, especially in this PG era.

Doesn't stop me from hating how the WWE's shoving him down our throats, though.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 3, 2010)

we get it free over here in the Philippines btw 

currently watching :WOW


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2010)

for HiaC 

Btw... Daniel Bryan. 

Also...John Cena's movie is already on dvd. lmao


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2010)

Hou shit.  Didn't see that coming.  JoMo not the sac lamb.  Miz really is sticking in midland for a bit.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 3, 2010)

are they using amplified hell in a cell cage?


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 3, 2010)

Randy Orton vs Sheamus atm. Go Randy!


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2010)

Brouge Kick BUILT for hiac.  Imagine it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2010)

I want Sheamus to brouge kick Randy into the cell so hard, he kicks a hole through the cell wall.


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm confused about why the WWE title match is so early in the PPV.
Happy Brian Danielson won but seemed like he didn't really get a reaction until the end of the match.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 3, 2010)

I wanna hear Paul Bearer to scream out OH YEAAAAAHHH!!!! later


----------



## Sarun (Oct 3, 2010)

WWE titile is early because they don't want 2 cell matches later and/or maybe Sheamus (heel) is winning this match.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 3, 2010)

Biggest Reaction so far is Danielson's new theme song.........he should just stay with Final Countdown.  It was awesome back in ROH


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2010)

Randy Orton kicking out of the brouge kick and 10 chairshots. 

Edit: And a second brouge kick.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 3, 2010)

As Badass a PG rating can get lol..........


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2010)

viper gonna viper


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 3, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Biggest Reaction so far is Danielson's new theme song.........he should just stay with Final Countdown.  It was awesome back in ROH



I'm a huge fan of Danielson but Final Countdown has run its course.
I like Ride of the Valkyries but hes not really getting a reaction with it.

Fuck Orton just won


----------



## Shadow (Oct 3, 2010)

Man this Hell in a cell sucks they cant even use the actual cage itself because its outside of the ring.  HOrrible idea making it bigger


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2010)

*wakes up* oh Orton won huh? match over?


----------



## Sarun (Oct 3, 2010)

Top the Cell celebration?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2010)

Randy celebrating on top of the cell just makes me feel like the ppv is over already. lol


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 3, 2010)

Hell of a match


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2010)

DatKaitlyn


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2010)

spoil or swerver !!  OH SHIT ADR!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2010)

Dashing Alberto del Rios 

It's hilarious how the announcers are jizzing in the their pants for him.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 3, 2010)

Kaitlyn.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 3, 2010)

Press 1 for English LOL


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2010)

oh yeah Alberto is REALLY suppose to wake me up....*snores*


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2010)

Alberto del Rios going to squash Edge?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2010)

Edge shows up?  The fuck is with this ppv?


----------



## Sarun (Oct 3, 2010)

Edge - crusade against stupidity?


----------



## Shadow (Oct 3, 2010)

Do I want a Dorito?

thats what i think everytime I hear the guys  name


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2010)

Now Jack Swagger? WTF?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2010)

Fuuuuck the laptop lives!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2010)

And where the hell did that GM come from!?!?! Hahahaha


----------



## Sarun (Oct 3, 2010)

NAFTA?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2010)

Edge landing from that toss was unexpected.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 3, 2010)

Stream get? Veetle being an ass.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Stream get? Veetle being an ass.



Check the previous page.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 3, 2010)

Still Rated R?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2010)

FUUUUUCK Otunga is ringleading!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2010)

Trusting Otunga.


----------



## Sindri (Oct 3, 2010)

Hoping Nexus win but we all know what Cena is like


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2010)

Nexus should lose just because Otunga is number two in command.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 3, 2010)

If Cena turns Heel here then he takes over Nexus and Nexus turns on Barret


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2010)

Why would Cena want to lead a team of jobbers?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2010)

MVP is my hero!


----------



## Shadow (Oct 3, 2010)

MVP vs Otunga....tsk tsk tsk more black on black violence lol


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2010)

Michael Cole is a Cena mark. haha


----------



## Sindri (Oct 3, 2010)

See what happens when Otunga makes plans


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2010)

Oh shit Stryker is my boy!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't even know what his plan was.


----------



## Sindri (Oct 3, 2010)

To get beat down by the locker room


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2010)

He kicked out of the Attitude Adjustment?

What the hell is this shit?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2010)

wow wade barret kicked out of the AA


----------



## Jade (Oct 3, 2010)

wtf was that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2010)

and who the hell was that?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2010)

Was that the genesis of McGillicutty1?!!?!?!!!?!??


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2010)

well...WADE won!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Was that the genesis of McGillicutty1?!!?!?!!!?!??



No...THE MCGILLIBUDDIES!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2010)

That was the moment...the moment right then...at that time...the moment of the genesis of MCGILLICUTTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shadow (Oct 3, 2010)

That looked like Eugene LMAO


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2010)

lol marks crying


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2010)

Shadow said:


> That looked like Eugene LMAO



Eugene-"I AM HELPING!"


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 3, 2010)

What's happening right now?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 3, 2010)

haha poor marks.

Too bad i can't even watch this


----------



## Shadow (Oct 3, 2010)

Cena kissing kids and Hugging Fat chicks ahahahahahaaaa


----------



## Sindri (Oct 3, 2010)

Wade feeds on their tears.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm calling GM reversal.  Seriously.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Cena kissing kids and Hugging Fat chicks ahahahahahaaaa



Living the dream.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2010)

Cena is Nexus


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2010)

one question though, when was the last time someone kicked outta the AA? 

EDIT:


Paul Bearer


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 3, 2010)

So Wade managed to beat Cena.

Was it clean, or did "The, Moment, of the Genesis, of the moment" McGuillicuty interfere?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2010)

I think Batista did at WM.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 3, 2010)

Property of Nexus.


----------



## Vox (Oct 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Actually, I think it was McGuillicuty and Harris kagekatsu.




Welcome to the Nexus, CeNation.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2010)

lol...they're still talking about Cena and don't give a shit about the divas.

As they should.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2010)

The genisis was merely a distraction, whereas the assist was the "mysterious fan in red"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2010)

but that was batista... wade is srs bznz


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2010)

If they used Riley, he would've started attacking Barrett.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 3, 2010)

So if Wade won, that should give Nexus a good push at least til Cena tries to escape at the next PPV.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2010)

nattie should wrestle moar


----------



## Vox (Oct 3, 2010)

They pretty much gave away the match by showing the Bragging Rights logo. It has the Nexus N in it. Duh.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 3, 2010)

You can't spell Cena with out N-exus


----------



## Sindri (Oct 3, 2010)

Khris said:


> nattie should wrestle moar



Indeed that pin attempt was


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2010)

Vox said:


> They pretty much gave away the match by showing the Bragging Rights logo. It has the Nexus N in it. Duh.



thought about it, but i figure if they disbanded.. than they would iNvade the BR mainevent..

also, cena is in the commercial saying, raw has me, john cena...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2010)

Datnatalya


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2010)

so has anybody caught king owning striker? 

striker: the kids and girls are chanting for cena, but the guys are chanting for barret
king: and your point? 
*awkward silence* 

:rofl


----------



## Vox (Oct 3, 2010)

Man, King has been killing it on the mic this PPV.

Striker: "Thats Cattle Mutilation. Look it up."
King: "Look up Cattle Mutilation and you'll get Striker's commentary."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2010)

bearer should be allowed inside the cell, cuz thats where he's most comfortable 



Vox said:


> Man, King has been killing it on the mic this PPV.
> 
> Striker: "Thats Cattle Mutilation. Look it up."
> King: "Look up Cattle Mutilation and you'll get Striker's commentary."





yea, that was awesome as well


----------



## Sarun (Oct 3, 2010)

I do wonder why Striker seems stand off when King attacks him as though King is untouchable. Cole actually gives some snide remarks on King.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2010)

4th cameraman bump!


----------



## Vox (Oct 3, 2010)

Striker made the best comment of the year on Smackdown against King. Guess thats why King is on point.

-speaking of Diva's-

Grisham: "They're all over 21, Matt."
Striker: "Okay Jerry The King Lawler, thanks."


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2010)

PB in the ring!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2010)

THAT WAS 3!!!!

 NO KANE IT WAS TW-

*Uppercuts official*


----------



## Starrk (Oct 3, 2010)

Well, I have to say. I'm upset at myself for believing John Cena could actually win a match when it matters.  At least Orton retained, and Edge again got the one-up on the GM. 

Has anyone ever seen _Insomniac with Dave Attell_? He had this one bit where he hung out with the King at some back-alley business where they watched naked chicks mud-wrestle in a kiddy-pool.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 3, 2010)

PAUL BEARER TURN?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2010)

So...random.  Nice ppv.  Heels winning where it counts.  Aside from Orton, but noone cares about Orton.  Oh and BDB or whatev, but that was s\o epic, noone cared who won.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2010)

orton winning actually really counts.. sheamus is re-feuding with trips.. and i am guessing orton is feuding with jericho?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 3, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> lol...they're still talking about Cena and don't give a shit about the divas.
> 
> As they should.




Best part of the PPV


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2010)

edge seems so lost, is he a heel,face,anti-hero or what?

they need another vickie/lite for him fast, he's getting stale really fast..

he should hook up with nattie, and feud with tyson kidd.. 

ohh, and they should have the live sex celebration


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 3, 2010)

Am I reading this right? Did Morrison use the Texas Cloverleaf? And from what else I read, The Haas of Pain?


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 3, 2010)

Shame that Orton won
Now whatever will Sheamus do 

Cena lost and the age of Mcguilicuty begins.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 3, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Am I reading this right? Did Morrison use the Texas Cloverleaf? And from what else I read, The Haas of Pain?



Yeah preety solid match really.  But Morrison pulled all the stops.  Can't wait for Morrison vs Danielson.  Should be an awesome match


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 3, 2010)

You know whats really epic though? I went into SvR and changed Morrison's leg sub a few weeks ago to the cloverleaf. Mostly cause outside Jericho using it, I really hate the boston crab.

But man reading it, Starship Pain from the top of the cell, I wish I saw that.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 3, 2010)

Cenexus is here!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 3, 2010)

Even though it won't last long.


----------



## Grandia (Oct 3, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> 4th cameraman bump!



was WWE trying to copy TNA tonight?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 3, 2010)

best ppv the wwe put out this year.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 3, 2010)

Father and son reunited

It's a beautiful thing


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2010)

Isis said:


> Father and son reunited
> 
> It's a beautiful thing


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 3, 2010)

Triple Threat Submission

Best match of the night


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 3, 2010)

Just read the PWInsider report on the match. Morrison used the Triangle Choke again.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 3, 2010)

Morrison used an armbar, the announcers just yelled out triangle.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2010)

Morrison also stole the Koji clutch from Christopher Daniels.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 3, 2010)

All I know is, Morrison knowing some submissions is a good thing.

I must see what this Koji Clutch is.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 4, 2010)

I want the crowd at shows to start "Midcard rules you." chants after watching this ppv.


----------



## Vox (Oct 4, 2010)

Morrison's cross body was pretty epic. They fucked the timing up a little but still I was all OMG.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 4, 2010)

A real shame they didn't get more time right? If pictures surfaces of Morrison using the Haas of Pain, Cloverleaf or Koji Clutch, let me know.


----------



## Grandia (Oct 4, 2010)

Morrison needs to teach Miz some moves

Miz needs to teach Morrison how to not stutter every sentence

= Future world champs


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 4, 2010)

CM Punk tweeted:

@johncena Very smooth way of never having to wrestle David Otunga ever again. I'm on to you.


LMAO


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 4, 2010)

So i read Cena joined Nexus. I might tune into RAW again. Haven't been keeping up with wrestling lately. its been a snoozefest.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 4, 2010)

My only complaint is. I was really hoping Morrison would use a Muta Lock. He is kinda designed to use Muta's moves. 

I think Morrison will eventually get there with his mic work, and Miz will pick up the slack and add a few moves into his repertoire. So people stop saying he just stomps and punches someone for 15 minutes.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 4, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> CM Punk tweeted:
> 
> @johncena Very smooth way of never having to wrestle David Otunga ever again. I'm on to you.
> 
> ...



Punk never lets me down even when he doesnt wrestle on a ppv lol great shit


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 4, 2010)

Classic CM Punk. Classic Pro-Wrestling worker when it comes to Otunga.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Am I reading this right? Did Morrison use the Texas Cloverleaf? And from what else I read, The Haas of Pain?





Jareth Dallis said:


> You know whats really epic though? I went into SvR and changed Morrison's leg sub a few weeks ago to the cloverleaf. Mostly cause outside Jericho using it, I really hate the boston crab.
> 
> But man reading it, Starship Pain from the top of the cell, I wish I saw that.



yea man, morisson is prolly the most dynamic in-ring performer these past 3/4 weeks..

dnaielson/morisson is gonna be epic..



Jareth Dallis said:


> My only complaint is. I was really hoping Morrison would use a Muta Lock. He is kinda designed to use Muta's moves.
> 
> I think Morrison will eventually get there with his mic work, and Miz will pick up the slack and add a few moves into his repertoire. So people stop saying he just stomps and punches someone for 15 minutes.



miz/morisson is the very first non-hbk/jenetty-like team..both are bound for success..


they need to do a eddie/beniot moment.. were when both are champions at the same night, they come out and celebrate together..



Grandia said:


> Morrison needs to teach Miz some moves
> 
> Miz needs to teach Morrison how to not stutter every sentence
> 
> = Future world champs



yea, kinda a bummer.. miz never really showed anything..

but last time i checked heel can rarely make someone tap, walls of jerihco much? 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> CM Punk tweeted:
> 
> @johncena Very smooth way of never having to wrestle David Otunga ever again. I'm on to you.
> 
> ...



holy shit


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 4, 2010)

that'd work, if miz didnt hate morrison.

Over all a great PPV.
First match was a ton of fun to watch. For someone like me who loves submission, seeing so much variety was incredible.
Orton Sheamus was better than i expecting, tho i really had low expectations for it, i was still left entertained and pleased.
Cena and Barret was good, solid match from both, ending was done well enough, probably should have hidden the run ins a bit better...or..tried to hide them at all....but a nice way to end the match, Really wouldnt have minded barrett going over Cena clean, but we knew that wouldn't happen so this way wasnt bad either.
Diva match was the first one i've been able to watch in a very very long time, they really should use nattie more, even McCool looked ok working with her.
Kane and Taker was exactly what i expected, slow, kind of boring most the match...neither one has much left in them for this kind of stuff. Really liked the ending, playing back to all the old super natural power stuff that built them up years ago, some may call is cheesy, i enjoyed seeing it brought back, even if i wouldnt take it with any other wrestlers.


----------



## Watchman (Oct 4, 2010)

I actually think Cena/Barrett was MOTN. I like Danielson as much as the next guy, and I'm not saying the Triple Threat was _bad_, but from a storytelling perspective, Cena/Barrett blew it right out of the water IMO.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 4, 2010)

_Several kids at the show were seen in tears after John Cena lost to Wade Barrett. Some parents and their kids were seen leaving the arena after Cena lost the match._

I actually like Cena, but this is priceless.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 4, 2010)

I would've left too.

After all, there was a Divas match going on.


----------



## Legend (Oct 4, 2010)

@Punk


----------



## Buzz Killington (Oct 4, 2010)

Anyone get an ID on those "fans" who jumped Cena in the match?

Personally, I would have had some guys from NXT Season 2 do the run-in and join Nexus, after the beat-down on Kaval. Riley is doing his own thing with Miz, and Eli is more of a loner anyway, but I'd have the remaining guys all join, with them turning on Percy and kicking him out during the induction at the end of the night, saying that he was too focused on what the fans think, and that he wasn't really committed to the group (if Riley had joined, they could have used his attack on Watson that night to make them choose). They need more bodies anyway.

EDIT: Looks like it was, in fact, Husky Harris and Michael McGillicutty.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 4, 2010)

PPV Thoughts:

Submission 3-way: Meh. It might've been the fact that I'd kinda been emotionally worn out from watching my Jags beat the Colts, but I honestly didn't give a shit about this match. Probably need to give it another watch.

WWE Title: Okay-ish. Sheamus doing the Irish Curse backbreaker(did he call it that in FCW? "Irish Curse" sounds like a much better name for his crucifix powerbomb than whatever the hell they're calling it now) on the steps was fucking stupid. Orton was all sorts of "blah" again. It's like he's gotten worse as a wrestler since last year. Gotta give him props on scaling the Cell as fast as he did post-match, though.

Edge/Swagger: If Edge is going to "stamp out stupidity in the WWE", then he needs to start with himself. Onto the match: It sucked ass and Edge is horrible. The End. 

Cena/Barrett: Pretty easily MOTN. Cena made Wade look like he belonged as a main-eventer. Got a chuckle at the WWE cameras catching the reactions of all the kids/parents post-match. It's pretty funny watching the ace of the promotion deliver again and the internet basement dwellers still whine, bitch, and moan. 

Natalya/McCool: Who gives a shit? 

World Heavyweight Title: I liked their NOC match. This one, however, fucking sucked. Both guys were moving at 1/4 speed and there wasn't enough violence to justify the terribly slow ass pace. The dual zombie sit-up/kneeling "BOO-YAY" punch sequence was admittedly nice, but doesn't make up for the rest of this turd. Give them a break for Bragging Rights and finish this feud off at Survivor Series once and for all.


Overall, this is maybe a 2-match show at best with everything else being either blah or total shit. Probably the second or third worst PPV for the WWE this year, IMO.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 4, 2010)

ah yes, shadow complaining, what else is new... >.>


----------



## Watchman (Oct 4, 2010)

I agree with most of Shadow's opinions on HIAC. The only differences are that I think this Kane/Taker match was better than their NoC one, and I don't think Cena carried Barrett _that_ much.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 4, 2010)

> has posted a new interview with former WWE star Stone Cold Steve  Austin. On the subject of both Hulk Hogan and possibly wrestling one  more match, Austin had the following to say: "I'm lucky, you know my  neck is 100 percent these days, I can do my own  stunts and fight scenes  where I can. I don't claim to be a  tough guy, but I give it a go. My  neck was fixed in 2000, I had to  leave the ring because of the damage,  but in my normal life and movies  it's fine, although wrestling wise I'd  be a total mess right now."
> 
> "You  know I'm hearing Hulk is talking about getting back in the ring,  even  though his back is messed up. He was a big guy and  all that wear  and tear takes a toll on the back and the bigger the guy,  the harder it  is. But more power to him if he thinks he's fit to step in  the ring.
> 
> He's the immortal and only Hulkster, so ultimately he knows his body   best. I respect whatever decision he makes. I never thought I'd say it,   but when I'm asked about one more match these days I do tend to say   'never say never.' So don't rule it out."


----------



## Watchman (Oct 4, 2010)

*new set*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 4, 2010)

I pretty much see CeNexus going like how it went with HBK and JBL when we were on the roat to WM25


----------



## Watchman (Oct 4, 2010)

Pretty much. They won't waste the proper Cena Heel Turn on this.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 4, 2010)

Assuming he can make a proper heel turn at all


----------



## Watchman (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh he can _definitely_ make a proper heel turn, and he has more than enough ammunition for it - more than enough "I did everything by the book, put my body-my career-my *life* on the line to entertain you people, and you did nothing but boo me!" type stuff to make just as convincing a turn as Hogan's.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 4, 2010)

I can pretty much see that going the way that it happened for Austin when he aligned with McMahon, and later with that shitty Alliance with WCW and ECW. Down the drain. I just don't see it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 4, 2010)

I would love to see a Self Righteous Heel Cena.

So I found one good pic from the triple threat, of Morrison using the cloverleaf. You'd think there would be more pictures.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 4, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> ah yes, shadow complaining, what else is new... >.>


Ah yes, so I should just love *everything* like you, amirite? Stop acting like a damn menstruating woman for once. 



Watchman said:


> I agree with most of Shadow's opinions on HIAC. The only differences are that I think this Kane/Taker match was better than their NoC one, and I don't think Cena carried Barrett _that_ much.


I never said he carried Barrett. He made the guy look like a million bucks and seem like Barrett can hang with the big boys(always thought he could, but the general fanbase probably didn't), but that's not a carryjob, at least IMHO.


----------



## Watchman (Oct 4, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I can pretty much see that going the way that it happened for Austin when he aligned with McMahon, and later with that shitty Alliance with WCW and ECW. Down the drain. I just don't see it.



Agree to disagree, then? I see it turning out to be one of the most successful Main Event Face/Heel turns imaginable.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Ah yes, so I should just love *everything* like you, amirite? Stop acting like a damn menstruating woman for once.
> 
> 
> I never said he carried Barrett. He made the guy look like a million bucks and seem like Barrett can hang with the big boys(always thought he could, but the general fanbase probably didn't), but that's not a carryjob, at least IMHO.



Ah, fair enough, I just got the wrong impression from your post.

(and admittedly, I thought Barrett could hang with them until Night of Champions where it made him look like they were going to extreme measures to keep him out of the match and he showed no real wrestling skills at all; it just made it a pleasant surprise when he did so well in this match)


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 4, 2010)

Opener really set the stage.  The three big shocks were just how submission savvy JoMo was, Cena losing (expect GM to reverse this), and ADR coming out to save HIAC.  But you....you already knew that.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2010)

The triple threat submission was easily match of the night. All the matches were solid, the worst match was probably Kane vs Undertaker (well, I guess the woman's match).

I'm not sure how this is one of the worst PPVs. If this is one of the worst, then one should probably give up watching WWE PPVs for at least a year, because they've been consistently dishing out PPVs that are no where near as solid. I mean 3/5 announced match ups were above average in quality, that's pretty good =0.




> miz/morisson is the very first non-hbk/jenetty-like team..both are bound for success..


not really lol. they're both still up and coming so you can't even say who is the marty janettey of the group.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2010)

this is actually the best PPV this year.. sure kane/taker looked like shit.. but the booking,surprises, and the show stealing triple threat match was enough to pwn any PPV this year.. not to mention, the cena/barret ending was the most picture perfect stunt E has made since show throwing cena into that stage light..


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 4, 2010)

So...does Cena actually stay in Nexus for more than 24 hours or will he end up escaping tonight?


----------



## Watchman (Oct 4, 2010)

GIFs by Purple Kisses on Wrestling Forum:


----------



## Raiden (Oct 4, 2010)

Kagekatsu said:


> So...does Cena actually stay in Nexus for more than 24 hours or will he end up escaping tonight?



I was thinking he might get out of it soon.

 saying people left with their kids after he lost. 

.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 4, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I can pretty much see that going the way that it happened for Austin when he aligned with McMahon, and later with that shitty Alliance with WCW and ECW. Down the drain. I just don't see it.



The alliance part was mainly what killed his heal run.  The Austin character was butchered by it and mishandled. His time with Vince actually worked mostly (outside the hugging bit and Angle with that annoying silly hat).

Cena going Hollywood Hogan heel is the best way to go.  Lets face it Heel Hogan was just  backstage hogan shown to the fans (not saying cena backstage is like that.) but there are fans that don't like him as a face.  Also he has been a heel before and was successful at it.

And Raiden.  That link made me laugh so much xD

Though I fear that it will make any heel Cena on the horizon less likely.


----------



## Watchman (Oct 4, 2010)

Watchman said:


> GIFs by Purple Kisses on Wrestling Forum:



Reposting on new page.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTYLCPigZS4[/YOUTUBE]

OMG hilarious.


----------



## Jade (Oct 4, 2010)

Nemesis said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTYLCPigZS4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> OMG hilarious.


Cena is serious business .


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 4, 2010)

Cena losing to the Nexus got me back posting here.

That, and the new Undertaker vs. Kane feud.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 4, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> I'm not sure how this is one of the worst PPVs. If this is one of the worst, then one should probably give up watching WWE PPVs for at least a year, because they've been consistently dishing out PPVs that are no where near as solid. I mean 3/5 announced match ups were above average in quality, that's pretty good =0.


Eh, I still feel EC, WM, Extreme Rules, and Fatal 4-Way were miles better than this show. NOC's probably about the same(probably Over The Limit, as well) and SummerSlam's slightly better due to the fantastic main event. Also, even I said myself that I needed to go back and watch the opener since I was so out of it due to the events that happened before the PPV started. Even then, I'd probably just put it above SummerSlam/Over The Limit/Night of Champions which would be a low-end, middle-of-the-road show.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2010)

Raiden said:


> I was thinking he might get out of it soon.
> 
> saying people left with their kids after he lost.
> 
> .



 HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA



Nemesis said:


> The alliance part was mainly what killed his heal run.  The Austin character was butchered by it and mishandled. His time with Vince actually worked mostly (outside the hugging bit and Angle with that annoying silly hat).



 WHAT!? I loved it when Angle and Austin were doing that stuff. That was hilarious.



Nemesis said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTYLCPigZS4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> OMG hilarious.



 HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 4, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> That isn't Pro Wrestling lol, that's MMA. Cristine Cyborg is the Strikeforce 155 champion. It probably looked awesome because they were fighting each other for real.



I did say i'd never been a fan of wrestling, so of course i don't know jack shit about it. 

I'm gonna root for her, since i'm Brazilian. :33

Pretty much. And i look forward for more awesomeness.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 4, 2010)

Nemesis said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTYLCPigZS4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> OMG hilarious.



CRY MOAR

Wade Barret makes me sick.


----------



## SurgeV1? (Oct 4, 2010)

This is fucking GLORIOUS. Cena had to read a written statement prior to joining. Bahahaha!!


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2010)

Hm. Cena teaming w/Nexus? Interesting.

I haven't watch RAW in 3 weeks. What other significant stuff did I miss?

EDIT*
AND WHY ARE VASTOR AND SURGE MASTURBATING?!?


----------



## SurgeV1? (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh my god, this night is GLORIOUS. Heel Cole has become FULLBLOWN.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 4, 2010)

Tarver out before Otunga...........man Jennifer Hudson must have paid a lot of money to Vince to keep Otunga out of her house lol


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 4, 2010)

Otunga is next. He's tryin to take over Nexus, Wide Barrah does not approve.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 4, 2010)

Barret taking all the colored people out


----------



## Raiden (Oct 4, 2010)

lol @ this Battle Royal D:.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Barret taking all the colored people out



Gotta clean the team pool I suppose . Not that I cared about 'Tunga anyway.

EDIT*


			
				Surge said:
			
		

> Oh my god, this night is GLORIOUS. Heel Cole has become FULLBLOWN.



I just wish he wasn't so damn inconsistent. It's like a reverse superman effect or something. The glasses go on, he's Super Heel Cole, when they're off, he's Vintage Cole. It messes with my head.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah I agree just get rid of Cole


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2010)

Edge was awesome tonight.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 4, 2010)

Edge: I would rather hear recorded commentary from JR than hear you!

Morrison made it into the final four. This almost looks like, dare I say, consistent booking.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2010)

Next week Morrison faces Dibiase for some reason.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 4, 2010)

Morrision:

Sheamus needs something to work on (until HH comes back)
or
go against Nexus


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 4, 2010)

From past experience, DiBiase is Morrison's bitch.

Am I the only one hoping Morrison starts using his submissions more?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2010)

To drive home my "Split personality Cole" point. Did you guys hear him during Cena's moral choice. Shouldn't Cole be the one encouraging Cena to do the smart-yet-unpopular thing and leave the ring at the end? having King do it instead was something I found quite odd.

On Edge: It's promos like that that make me wonder why he's so unliked around here (y'know, aside from the fact that his Spear looks like a gentle hug). I honestly find him entertaining.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2010)

Shirker said:


> To drive home my "Split personality Cole" point. Did you guys hear him during Cena's moral choice. Shouldn't Cole be the one encouraging Cena to do the smart-yet-unpopular thing and leave the ring at the end? having King do it instead was something I found quite odd.



 Yeah. Cole is not a good heel commentator. If your going to root for the bad guy, ROOT FOR THEM YOU IDIOT! Everything Edge said about him was true.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 4, 2010)

Cole is a cheerleader, he cheers for who the voice in his ear likes.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 4, 2010)

Cole seems to pulling for the face of WWE such as Cena, Orton and Miz. I think it's just not heel or face, but what WWE wants to show as face. kayfaybe not much?

Cole is so against Nexus.


Seems interesting but kindah really wierd.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2010)

It is stupid is what it is. He can not go both ways like that.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 5, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Ah yes, so I should just love *everything* like you, amirite? Stop acting like a damn menstruating woman for once.



Perhaps if I saw you do something OTHER than complaining for once....
I honestly dont get why you even watch any more...


----------



## Vox (Oct 5, 2010)

Edge is good on the stick but pretty shit in ring. He's been that way for years now.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 5, 2010)

A gif from current RAW live thread in *411mania.com* (blogger is _*Larry **Csonka*_) :-


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2010)

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## Darc (Oct 5, 2010)

whens HHH coming back?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 5, 2010)

December is the earliest.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 5, 2010)

hopefully hes not..


----------



## Inugami (Oct 5, 2010)

Just watching this late on youtube...agh after that fucking awful DB burial....

They better have a fucking ***** match to end with.
Fucking music , dancing , and 360 piledrivers , Maryse sex scene , 450s through tables , shoot star press drop kicks , Rock comes back , Austin comes back

It better be epic.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 5, 2010)

Now this is the reaction when Cena was forced to "turn heel" and join the Nexus...could you imagine the shitstorm that will occur if Cena really turns heel? The kiddies will be having nightmares for months...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTYLCPigZS4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Watchman (Oct 5, 2010)

They got rid of Tarver.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 5, 2010)

Racism, racism.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 5, 2010)

Well Tarver is the one without an "influential" wife.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 5, 2010)

Does anyone read the WWE page on Facebook?

There were some real life threats against Cole on there, and a ton of people suggesting they boycott the show.


----------



## Legend (Oct 5, 2010)

you serious?


----------



## Starrk (Oct 5, 2010)

Yeah, between Cole being a total tool 100% of the time, and this whole Cena-Nexus storyline, they've made a lot of people pissed.


----------



## Legend (Oct 5, 2010)

It seems Edge was traded for CM Punk

Thats some backlash.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 5, 2010)

It's like HBK and JBL all over again


----------



## Darc (Oct 5, 2010)

CM Punk to RAW? mehhh not as exciting if he doesn't reform the SES, they just kinda faded off...



Darth Nihilus said:


> It's like HBK and JBL all over again



Hahaha, I said this in the Facebook live RAW chat last night. The heel switch isn't as good when its forced, it'll be better when he snaps n just bitch slaps a Diva.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 5, 2010)

CM Punk to RAW = Punk eating RKO's and tapping to STF's for the next year.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 5, 2010)

Punk to save Cena(tion) from Nexus?


----------



## Shadow (Oct 5, 2010)

I agree CM Punk should restart SES.  And it makes Punks tweets about Cena not wrestling Otunga that much funnier of a tweet

edit:  Punk just tweeted he isn't going to RAW which sucks.  Is WWE Brass still mad at him for the whole suit thing and being champ?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 5, 2010)

Maybe Raw is just stuffed to the gills?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2010)

this isn't as funny as it was yesterday.. this cena joining nexus backlash from the kiddies could really permanently hurt E.. 

if such a "common" wrestling storyline where even the hero is not really a heel has made that much kiddies angry, and the E will succumb to anything the kiddies don't like or understand..

then the storylines will be even more limited.. taker vs. cena my ass..


----------



## Shadow (Oct 5, 2010)

They'll get over it.........their whole life isnt solely based on WWE.  So much more going on in a 7 yr old nowadays.......right?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 5, 2010)

Saw this on wrestleview


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Possible Spoiler* According to commercials running in the Minneapolis area, it appears that Kane will face The Undertaker in a Buried Alive Match at Bragging Rights


----------



## Legend (Oct 5, 2010)

Not Survivor Series?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Makes sense. He'll find the power within to finally overcome the urn and the strength to defeat younger brother.

And then bury him alive .

lol what will happen to paul


----------



## Shadow (Oct 5, 2010)

I can only assume that Paul will be the one being buried alive


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 5, 2010)

Taker returns to being ABA?


----------



## Legend (Oct 5, 2010)

He buries both.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kane and PB get buried.
Then at SS, (hopefully), Taker wins the feud in Inferno, Casket, Last Ride Match!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2010)

Undertaker will lose to take more time off.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 5, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> Perhaps if I saw you do something OTHER than complaining for once....
> I honestly dont get why you even watch any more...


Except for the fact that I *don't* complain all the time and, shockingly enough, MENTION THINGS I ACTUALLY LIKED ON THE SHOWS. Stop with the fucking exaggerations already.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 5, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Taker returns to being ABA?



I hated that incarnation of him.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 5, 2010)

ABA Taker yelling at Flair backstage when Flair was part-owner in 2002 was hilarious.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 5, 2010)

Kaitlyn is most over among NXT divas.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 5, 2010)

Anybody else watching NXT on WWE.com?


----------



## Starrk (Oct 5, 2010)

Not me. The Divas stopped being relevant a long time ago.

Now they're just eye candy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Anybody else watching NXT on WWE.com?





Stark said:


> Not me. The Divas stopped being relevant a long time ago.
> 
> Now they're just eye candy.



 What Stark said. Man they were so bad they were taken off TV. that should say something.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 5, 2010)

Divas have always been eye candy.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey, E.T. got eliminated!


----------



## Legend (Oct 5, 2010)

A.B.A or Big Evil was esseentially Mark Colloway in wrestling form lol


----------



## Shirker (Oct 5, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Divas have always been eye candy.



Yeah, but then again they weren't always forced to try and be relevant. Atleast not at such a scale.

I've been avoiding this season like Mexicans avoided AZ. WWE.com makes it easier now


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 5, 2010)

Jamie got eliminated of course. AJ Lee is the winner be default.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 5, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Divas have always been eye candy.



Yeah, but I remember Divas like Chyna, Jacqueline, Ivory, etc...

They could beat up most of the lower class of talent on the roster. Heck, Chyna was even Intercontinental champion at one point (though it was co-champ with Jericho).


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 5, 2010)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, but then again they weren't always forced to try and be relevant. Atleast not at such a scale.
> 
> I've been avoiding this season like Mexicans avoided AZ. WWE.com makes it easier now


That first sentence completely lost me. What are you trying to say there?



Stark said:


> Yeah, but I remember Divas like Chyna, Jacqueline, Ivory, etc...
> 
> They could beat up most of the lower class of talent on the roster. Heck, Chyna was even Intercontinental champion at one point (though it was co-champ with Jericho).


Jacky and Ivory were treated like jokes and Chyna got to where she was because she was freak-ish looking and posed in Playboy. Women's wrestling in the WWE has never meant anything since they gave up on it back in the mid-90's with Alundra Blayze/Madusa. People acting like the by-gone days of Sable/Jacky/Luna/Chyna/Trish/Lita/Molly Holly were some sort of golden years boggle my mind.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 6, 2010)

Watching Impact from last week right now and the Flair/Foley segment is one of the more... bizarre things I've seen in a while.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 6, 2010)

*elaboration for Shadow*: Divas (For as long as I've been watching) didn't do much, if any, wrestling. Most were just managers, participants in "viewer wrist exercise time" matches or cannon fodder for d--k heels. I suppose there was the occasional Chyna or Lita, but Divas doing any serious wrestling was few and far between. For the past 1 or 2 years, WWE seems to be trying to push the Divas into a bigger spotlight, which is fine, but the problem is they're still generally just as bad as they've been for years.

Basically, the Diva division was always poor, but it didn't use to be as glaring.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 6, 2010)

Ah, I get what you're saying now. I think that's mostly because what we're seeing now is pretty fresh on our minds than anything else. Personally, I don't really see much of a difference between the back then and now outside of the chicks these days not doing more dangerous stuff that most of the women back then were good for one or two really dangerous botches a match.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah, I agree. People act like the divas division during the Attitude era was this flawless womens division filled with top notch talent. Hell, I would put the AE divas division on the same level as the current one. I hate when people say "I miss the days of Trish and Lita", as if Trish and Lita were the end all be all to womens wrestling.

Dont get me wrong. Both Lita and Trish are legends, and the GOAT's of the divas division. Im a fan of both girls. But the AE divas division is overated, imo. BTW, in the attitude era...Chyna was >>>Trish and Lita. Just thought I'd put that out there. Dont let her current behavior cloud your judgement.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 6, 2010)

It's because, Lita was a bitchy punk girl with some personality and Trish besides being hot had some personality as well. You compare that to the barbie doll not good enough bikini models Johnny Ace keeps signing that you got a problem. You had Lita who looked like the kind of girl who would beat the snot out of a girl for looking at her wrong then you compare to a girl like Kelly Kelly who looks like she should be a hostess.

Then there is the shit that is LayCool. They're a PG version of The Beautiful People, only instead of being sluts they're childish and acting like they're still in the fifth grade.


----------



## Vox (Oct 6, 2010)

You're doing it wrong, JD. Comparing the best to the worst is wrong. Now compare Lita to Beth. Go on. Beth Phoenix is better than Lita ever was.

EDIT: By the by, love it or lump it McCool is pretty solid in ring. As good as any past noteworthy woman's champion. And Layla's TV persona actually makes me want to bang her that much more.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 6, 2010)

Of course she is. Beth knows how to wrestle. I was just comparing how Lita had a kind of gimmick todays Diva's don't. She was a bitch plain and simple, the good kind. Not a bitch like McTaker is.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 6, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> It's because, Lita was a bitchy punk girl with some personality and Trish besides being hot had some personality as well. You compare that to the barbie doll not good enough bikini models Johnny Ace keeps signing that you got a problem. You had Lita who looked like the kind of girl who would beat the snot out of a girl for looking at her wrong then you compare to a girl like Kelly Kelly who looks like she should be a hostess.
> 
> Then there is the shit that is LayCool. They're a PG version of The Beautiful People, only instead of being sluts they're childish and acting like they're still in the fifth grade.


Eh, Trish and Lita were nothing more than cardboard cutouts for the longest time(hell, they spent more time as mindless arm candy than as chicks with any sort of discernible personality). Hell, Stephanie McMahon had more personality than both of them combined til maybe around 2003-04. 



Vox said:


> You're doing it wrong, JD. Comparing the best to the worst is wrong. Now compare Lita to Beth. Go on. Beth Phoenix is better than Lita ever was.




Also, that sig is the SHIT.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 6, 2010)

for divas, right now my hope is with nattie getting the title...at least then an actual wrestler will have the title.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 6, 2010)

Everyone forgets Jazz. That bitch was doing super fishermanbusters and rolling butterfly suplexes.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 6, 2010)

Stephanie Having Personality?



Lita was a good diva. I liked her... until she got teh jug implants. After she & mickie got a boob job, it was


To the max.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 6, 2010)

Don't forget Victoria


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 6, 2010)

No the Divas were much better then now....but that is not really saying much since they were not really good either. But they were 100x more entertaining.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 6, 2010)

Let's take a look at the divas of today. None really stand out.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 6, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Stephanie Having Personality?


If you were older than 5 at the time, it was easy to see that she had personality. It wasn't much of one, but it was far more than Lita and Trish had for a good 4 years.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 6, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Let's take a look at the divas of today. None really stand out.


Depends on what you mean by "stand out".


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 6, 2010)

We have a hispanic diva who looks like a white girl with a tan.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 6, 2010)

So? Who gives a shit?


----------



## Darc (Oct 6, 2010)

AE divas were more entertaining for sure, just not all of them were as hot, how do you dispute that? Having high standards for divas either way is dumb.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 6, 2010)

There are hispanic divas in the WWE!? who!?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 6, 2010)

Other than Melina. Apparently Rosa Mendez and Eve Torres are. But the fact is, people judge all divas based on Trish. She wasn't great but damnit, she was hot.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 6, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> No the Divas were much better then now....but that is not really saying much since they were not really good either. But they were 100x more entertaining.



agreed



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> If you were older than 5 at the time, it was easy to see that she had personality. It wasn't much of one, but it was far more than Lita and Trish had for a good 4 years.



Her personality was that of a bitch... all the time... I remember watching Smackdown & Raw, and she was the exact same, reguardless. That's not personality. Therefore


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2010)

it baffles how much diva talk goes on here.. 

unless its about nattie's/mickie's ass.. it should stop...


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 6, 2010)

But I like Sara Del Ray, Tara when she was with Steve Richards, and Daffney?Daphne? i dunno the spelling.  Oh!  I like Hamada.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 6, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> *Her personality was that of a bitch... all the time...* I remember watching Smackdown & Raw, and she was the exact same, reguardless. *That's not personality.* Therefore


And that, my friends, is why kids shouldn't debate about things they know nothing about.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 6, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Agree to disagree, then? I see it turning out to be one of the most successful Main Event Face/Heel turns imaginable.



Assuming that he actually goes through the full transition, which I doubt will happen in the future. More than likely this is the best that we're going to get of a heel Cena. 



Nemesis said:


> The alliance part was mainly what killed his heal run.  The Austin character was butchered by it and mishandled. His time with Vince actually worked mostly (outside the hugging bit and Angle with that annoying silly hat).



Very. Guitar singing Austin, do not want. 



Nemesis said:


> Cena going Hollywood Hogan heel is the best way to go.  Lets face it Heel Hogan was just  backstage hogan shown to the fans (not saying cena backstage is like that.) but there are fans that don't like him as a face.  Also he has been a heel before and was successful at it.



Ah, the NWO days


----------



## Sarun (Oct 6, 2010)

We probably can make this thread into a sitcom.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 6, 2010)

What is going to happen is that Cena turns...but then little kids will start to wear Nexus gear.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 6, 2010)

They might milk it under WM when Wade defends his WWE title against Cena after Cena won RR. Cena's freedom will also be on the line. There will be l;ot of drama and wait during this period. Long term booking?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 6, 2010)

Doubt it. More like Cena usurps leadership like the Rock did to Farooq. 

Then he destroys the streak.

Massive butthurt results everywhere.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 6, 2010)

Gah, kill Nexus, take the streak, still be heel.  He'd be like the supercena of doom.  And everyone would hate.  Even me.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 6, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Doubt it. More like Cena usurps leadership like the Rock did to Farooq.
> 
> *Then he destroys the streak.**Massive butthurt results everywhere.*



Remember Cena's match with Umaga at the royal rumble? Remember the epic finish when he used the STFU, and choked Umaga the fuck out with the ropes? I always wished Cena saved that finish for his inevitable match with Taker at mania. Imagine that?! Cena ending the streak by applying the STFU, choking Taker out with the ring ropes, and Taker taps out. That woulda been awesome. It coulda been this generations version of Bret leaving Austin bloodied in the sharpshooter.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 6, 2010)

Cena the unstoppable heel that overcomes all the odds because he has a legion of brainwashed little kids supporting his evil would be the scariest shit ever.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 6, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Remember Cena's match with Umaga at the royal rumble? Remember the epic finish when he used the STFU, and choked Umaga the fuck out with the ropes? I always wished Cena saved that finish for his inevitable match with Taker at mania. Imagine that?! Cena ending the streak by applying the STFU, choking Taker out with the ring ropes, and Taker taps out. That woulda been awesome. It coulda been this generations version of Bret leaving Austin bloodied in the sharpshooter.



But but

Choking gets you fired.  Right remember 

(yeah that was sarcasm going wrong)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2010)

and then cena goes on to fuck stephanie and slam linda.. vince gets mad, fights cena putting the E on the line.. cena wins, and owns E... 

and turn it to M rating...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 6, 2010)

Since when did John Cena turn into HHH?


----------



## Sarun (Oct 6, 2010)

*Credit to user George Kaplan from forums.somethingawful.com :-

*

When I remember my photobucket account username and password, I will link it from there as the image is not getting directly linked.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 7, 2010)

Jericho's 1004 Moves

I got curious what the rest were last night.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 7, 2010)

sarun uchiha said:


> They might milk it under WM when Wade defends his WWE title against Cena after Cena won RR. Cena's freedom will also be on the line. There will be l;ot of drama and wait during this period. Long term booking?



 I highly doubt Cena in nexus will even make it to RR.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Doubt it. More like Cena usurps leadership like the Rock did to Farooq.
> 
> Then he destroys the streak.
> 
> Massive butthurt results everywhere.



 If they wanted to do that....they would have done it this last WM IMO. Though all they have left to use against taker is Cena, Punk, and Jericho.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 7, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> If they wanted to do that....they would have done it this last WM IMO. Though all they have left to use against taker is Cena, Punk, and Jericho.



Yeah...because HBK's retirement match wasn't a huge deal or anything.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 7, 2010)

Even if Cena faces Taker at mania dunno if they would let Cena end the streak. Unlike Cena, Taker is bigger than the WWE. If kids lost it over Cena losing to Wide Barrah, what shit storm do you think will happen if Cena ended the streak?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 7, 2010)

Taker bigger than WWE? Don't know about that.

But you can look back at the biggest heel turn ever which was Hogan...and all anyone ever did was toss trash at him.

Little kids will not be tossing trash at John Cena.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 7, 2010)

Who said it would be backlash from kids? The tradition of the Undertaker's streak has gotten pretty big and if someone were to end it, it should be someone who isn't the biggest name in the company.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 7, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Who said it would be backlash from kids? The tradition of the Undertaker's streak has gotten pretty big and if someone were to end it, it should be someone who isn't the biggest name in the company.



George the Animal Steele should've beat Andre the Giant at Wrestlemania 3.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 7, 2010)

Gentlemen (since there are no ladies in this topic ) I've been in the danager zone.


----------



## Grandia (Oct 7, 2010)

anyone watching the live tna impact tonight?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 7, 2010)

oh Botchmania 

and lol cena mode


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 7, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah...because HBK's retirement match wasn't a huge deal or anything.



 Nope, not to me it was not. And it was not as good as Ric Flairs(who ruined it by going to TNA)


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 7, 2010)

If Ric Flair opened a wrestling school and charged $5000 a lesson, people would pay it. 

No seriously, he should have opened a school instead. That way he could have enjoyed retirement then again his three alimonies are most likely brutal (atleast Beths is brutal.)


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 7, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Nope, not to me it was not.



And ONLY you.  

Obviously people like us(internet smarks) are not the WWE's target audience and thus we have to take it into consideration that this is a business, so the booking will be done in their best interests of making money. 

That being said...HBK vs UT was very much a big deal no matter how much we might think HBK sucks and blowing a huge match between Cena/Taker (one of the last possible dream matches they have left) without first cashing in on HBK/UT part 2 would've been dumb business.


----------



## Perverted King (Oct 7, 2010)

Batista is coming back. That lasted long didn't it? Of course there was no way in hell Strikeforce was going to give him the 500K he was asking for.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 7, 2010)

> In an update to a developing top story, WrestleZone can confirm  that in addition to a big Smackdown name considering a WWE departure,  there  have  been discussions between Rey Mysterio and WWE management  regarding  Mysterio's  future in WWE.
> According to a well-placed source in WWE who read ,   Mysterio has discussed with management several concerns  he has regarding his character and the future of the Smackdown brand.
> With stars like Shawn Michales, Matt Hardy and  Chris Jericho seemingly out of the WWE picture, and with news that  Triple H is not in any hurry to return to TV, we're being told that low  locker room morale is continuing to see fallout.
> "There's a real sense of disappointment in WWE right now," our source   told  us, "paychecks are down, from pay per view bonuses to  merchandise  royalties.  Only the very top guys are making great money,  and it's the guys  underneath who  are really feeling the pinch right  now."
> ...








Time to step it up Vince


----------



## Legend (Oct 7, 2010)

PG programming will be going out the window it seems, if thats what will bring more viewers


----------



## Sarun (Oct 7, 2010)

I think there is potential in PG from business perspective. If anything, create a cross cut in which one brand is Rated R (nah, I mean a bit higher than PG) and inter-brand crossing comes only in WM, Bragging Rights, Draft and on major shows (Special RAW and SD).


----------



## Legend (Oct 7, 2010)

I think a PG-13 approach would be better, im not saying turn it intio TNA but just give the shows alil edge or grit.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 7, 2010)

Something like the Attitude Era, at least. Nothing with corny jokes that barely get any laughs from the crowd and trying to get rid of the STUPIDITY in the Dubya Dubya.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 7, 2010)

Needs moar gimmick matches. People don't want regular one on one. People want more gimmick matches. Morrison Vs. Sheamus in a falls count anywhere match got some attention if you ask me. And I mean more than bringing out the cage or tag matches or the lumber jacks. Make matches that help define who thrives in what environment.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 7, 2010)

Grandia said:


> anyone watching the live tna impact tonight?



I will.    **


----------



## Shadow (Oct 7, 2010)

No I don't think they need more gimmick matches.  The E mostly makes money from Live Events, Merchandise and PPV buys.  Who buys all these things?  Adults and Parents.  

If they want to make more money and more ratings then they need to make smackdown live so people can stop reading spoilers online.  And they need to bring a major player like Cena to Smackdown to boost ratings.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 7, 2010)

ehh.. what did everyone expect? 

sure Pg brought in the cash.. but thats only cuz of cena.. a show w/o cena = a waste of time right now..

taker,hbk, and trips were only the ones that really mattered outside of the cenation.. 1 retired, 1 soon to be, and 1 taking a long vacation banging stephanie... y2j,orton, and punk are a tier below.. 


imo,  miz,danielson, and morrison are the only midcarders ppl give a shit about.. and even then, miz still pwns the other two..  


bring back bizarre/monster gimmicks.. it worked in the mid 90s.. it should work now..

honestly, zack ryder should be contending for the us title.. he's one of the few that doesn't seem bland and stale..


*Spoiler*: __ 




seems like we'll finally get to see mickie's ass tonight


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 7, 2010)

I dont think the PG rating is the actual problem. The biggest problems, hands down, is the booking, plain and simple. I also think the PG rating kinda puts handcuffs on the E's booking, keeping them from doing certain storylines. And the creative team is highly mediocre, in my opinion. A edgier product is not the answer to the E's problems.


----------



## Darc (Oct 7, 2010)

This Scott Standford commentator irks me a bit.

Also, I know a few people who think WWE sucks now and should go back to the AE, they've said its hard to watch now so I think that is a big problem.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 7, 2010)

This whole CeNexus thing is interesting though. Would have been even better if no one had interfered at the match at Hell in a Cell


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 7, 2010)

Be forewarned Mickie hasn't gotten in shape during her down time. I saw recent pics she is still chunky like peanut butter.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh good Impact is stupid right off the bat tonight


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 7, 2010)

LOL LIVE TNA

Edit: datMickie


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 7, 2010)

I stand corrected Mickie got in shape...show of hands who would hit that 3 days straight?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 7, 2010)

Four.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 7, 2010)

True. You'd need week truthfully. She is the perfect woman! Bustilicious, Bootilicious, and she's in shape.


----------



## Legend (Oct 7, 2010)

ill always love mickiepek


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 7, 2010)

Darc said:


> This Scott Standford commentator irks me a bit.
> 
> Also, I know a few people who think WWE sucks now and should go back to the AE, they've said its hard to watch now so I think that is a big problem.


Maybe they should go back and re-watch most of the Attitude Era shows and remember how amazing horrible most of it was Austin, Rock, and DX weren't involved in the skits.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 7, 2010)

She's hardcore country! Also Brooke Adams/Teschmacher still fucking hot.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 7, 2010)

God, watching that whole match was just pathetic.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 7, 2010)

At least the crowd was having fun with it.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 7, 2010)

Eh, it's the Impact Zone. They could have two sissies in there have a slapfight and the crowd would mark out.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 7, 2010)

We're they chanting fuck yeah? I couldn't tell the way the censor for 3 minutes when someone cusses these days makes it hard.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 7, 2010)

looks like impact is downlaodable just because of mickie's ass 


*Spoiler*: __ 












Rated R Superstar said:


> I dont think the PG rating is the actual problem. The biggest problems, hands down, is the booking, plain and simple. I also think the PG rating kinda puts handcuffs on the E's booking, keeping them from doing certain storylines. And the creative team is highly mediocre, in my opinion. A edgier product is not the answer to the E's problems.



booking wasn't a strong point in any era post the mid 90s.. trust me its the loss of gimmicks and personality.. 

why does punk,miz,del rio, shaemus stand out?

mvp, kofi, drew, and bourne have been at it for some time without fruition.. 

only morrison recently got interesting with his hardcore training thing..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 7, 2010)

Eric Young and Orlando Jordan on my TV = MASSIVE FUCKING FAIL, TNA.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow :/          

EDIT: .


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey! It's Jay Lethal! I'm shocked TNA even remembered he was alive.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 7, 2010)

Morrison is getting over because the parkour gimmick is pretty good for him and works for him.

MVP just doesn't have much going for him, he needs to accept veteran mode.

...Dear god...they are not doing a jersey shore gimmick...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 7, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Morrison is getting over because the parkour gimmick is pretty good for him and works for him.
> 
> MVP just doesn't have much going for him, he needs to accept veteran mode.
> 
> ...Dear god...they are not doing a jersey shore gimmick...



I expected somebody to come and shut them up...but no of course we couldn't have that...thankfully it was a short promo


----------



## Raiden (Oct 7, 2010)

Happy that it's over. 

Wonder who's going to win this battle royal lol..


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 7, 2010)

Zack Ryder at least can get the guido bit right. WWWYKI.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 7, 2010)

NINJA~!


----------



## Raiden (Oct 7, 2010)

Like Kurt needed that money .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 7, 2010)

Abyss eliminates 20 dudes...still isn't over. 

Edit: And this promo by Fourtune on Reaction is the most coked out delusional clusterfuck I've ever seen. lol


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 7, 2010)

Vince Russo books another classic that needs to be forgotten. *They* better be good.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 7, 2010)

Flair was so high. He just rambled for 10 minutes about licking Dixie's ass. 

"I spend 100 grand walking to the bathroom!!!!" lmao


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 7, 2010)

Flair won't be down for days.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 7, 2010)

Mickie James just called Madison the champion.

Either she spoiled the ppv or she botched like crazy.

Oh well...I was too busy being distracted by the fact the cameraman zoomed in on her chest like every 5 seconds.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 7, 2010)

Can ya blame the man? Those are some Grade A tits.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow I can not believe ya can watch TNA from what I am gathering from your posts. I just can not get into TNA anymore. its all wacky to me.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 8, 2010)

Thursday night. Nothing on. Ya follow?

Now...what the fuck did they do to Archer? The man is not meant for trunks!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 8, 2010)

Eh, I find crappy wrestling funny when the show's internal logic doesn't make me want to kill someone.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 8, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Vince Russo books another classic that needs to be forgotten. *They* better be good.



BTW who the fuck is this THEY Abyss has been going on about since the dawn of time.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 8, 2010)

No one knows really. No word on the dirt sheets. After this much time it better be good.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 8, 2010)

Mysterious authority figure storylines hardly ever deliver. 

Did anybody else catch Mickie's fuck-up on Reaction? Either she just doesn't know who the KO champion currently is or she accidentally gave away the finish of the match.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 8, 2010)

Janice and Bob are names of Dixie's parents, rite?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 8, 2010)

Janice is the board with nails, and I think Bob is Bob Wire.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 8, 2010)

sarun uchiha said:


> Janice and Bob are names or Dixie's parents, rite?


You would be correct.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 8, 2010)

I did not know that. Now I do.

Speaking of mystery authority figures, apparently the rumors of Abraham Washington being the GM persist. Why they would put the cheesy jabroni on raw as GM is beyond me.


----------



## Vox (Oct 8, 2010)

So does Abraham Washington actually wrestle?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 8, 2010)

hm....tna earns thew name


----------



## Grandia (Oct 8, 2010)

funny how im enjoying face edge again but hated it during his feud with jericho earlier this year. Glad he's back on SD anyways


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 8, 2010)

Here's a special treat for you guys: Flair's coke-fueled promo from Reaction last night! 

[YOUTUBE]OJyqQC6knqI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 8, 2010)

Vox said:


> So does Abraham Washington actually wrestle?



He wrestled like one time in FCW and flailed like a wee girl the whole match. He's a jobber if there ever was a jobber.


----------



## Legend (Oct 8, 2010)

Abraham is a dick.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2010)

I think America just won the war on drugs because Flair had to have snorted every line of cocaine in North America to cut that promo.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2010)

lol at mickie botch. She still looks good. I wouldn't mind her going fatal attraction over me. 

Is flair on drugs?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 8, 2010)

Flair: "WE'RE GOING TO KISS ALL OF YOUR ASSES!"


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 8, 2010)

Considering THAT is how he kisses ass, hell yeah that's a threat.  But seriously, Non-BP dying their hair NOT blonde, good move.  BPers made me chuckle shaking it a bit more on their entrance.  I guess the girls kissing got to them just a little.  Though, they'd never admit it.  Cute.

Oh god flair.  He's SO right.  "It's a last man standing match."  Told Foley's ass.


----------



## Perverted King (Oct 8, 2010)

Punk is going to debut on RAW this Monday in Seattle. He's booked for RAW house shows as well.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 8, 2010)

Punk Vs. Morrison: This time, it's personal!

I'm calling it now. Because Punk Vs Morrison is a perfect feud.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2010)

Just finished watching HIAC 2010. Shit was so awesome.


----------



## Darc (Oct 8, 2010)

Edge SmackDown entrance was amazing, he's back? I hope so.

Also Ric Flair is fucking nuts LOL


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2010)

TNA Impact got a 1.33 rating last night.

Their highest rating in months. Apparently people like live wrestling?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]OJyqQC6knqI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darc (Oct 8, 2010)

Has Kaval won a match since he's been on SD? <__< He lost lost a tag match n I only remember hearing him lose to Chavo n Drew so yeah...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 8, 2010)

Edge was traded to SD, but Raw got the better deal.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Here's a special treat for you guys: Flair's coke-fueled promo from Reaction last night!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]OJyqQC6knqI[/YOUTUBE]



good god, thats some good TV.. 

make it a botch mickie


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 8, 2010)

Lol a Isaac Yankem joke..

If Only the Cody Rhodes segment came just before a Kane promo it would have been better.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 8, 2010)

Smexy Kaitlyn.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 8, 2010)

Kaitlyn is the future!


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2010)

Edge brought back the trenchcoat and shades.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 8, 2010)

*from user Matlock from forums.somethingawful.com :-*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2010)

not a bad SD!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 8, 2010)

lol                 wtf that gif


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 8, 2010)

I have it on good authority that after Flair cut the promo last night. He took Jeff's face paint and made himself to look like a clown and loudly said, "I DO COOOOOOCAAAAAAINE!!!"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> I have it on good authority that after Flair cut the promo last night. He took Jeff's face paint and made himself to look like a clown and loudly said, "I DO COOOOOOCAAAAAAINE!!!"



WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 8, 2010)

Yes. He added a woooooo at the end. He's Dr. Flair the wrestling rock n roll clown.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 8, 2010)

After all this Taker vs Kane... Adding Paul Bearer and such I just came to a thought.

Taker should again drop his dark side image and become more Biker Taker.  Have him say that he has relied on his "Dark side powers" for too long and it has made him weak and vulnerable.  But being himself, relying on his own strength and not the "powers" he knows he can beat Kane.

Ok Bikers and PG don't exactly mix but Taker throwing all of his dark side plans and failed should go for a change of plan in his revenge against Kane.


----------



## kingbayo (Oct 8, 2010)

sarun uchiha said:


> *from user Matlock from forums.somethingawful.com :-*



......


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2010)

Bikers and PG don't mix, but worshipping the devil does.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 8, 2010)

Bikers and Syfy don't mix, rite?

But, bring on Deadman, Devil's Favorite Demon, Giant, Leprechaun and Dudebusters.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 9, 2010)

How about this. Taker seeks out...

Mordecai! I hope I spelled that right. And acquires the powers of good and becomes an over the top born again christian!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 9, 2010)

Nemesis said:


> After all this Taker vs Kane... Adding Paul Bearer and such I just came to a thought.
> 
> Taker should again drop his dark side image and become more Biker Taker.  Have him say that he has relied on his "Dark side powers" for too long and it has made him weak and vulnerable.  But being himself, relying on his own strength and not the "powers" he knows he can beat Kane.
> 
> Ok Bikers and PG don't exactly mix but Taker throwing all of his dark side plans and failed should go for a change of plan in his revenge against Kane.



 That would look good...but the way you word it is just so...comic book like. Oh but the again...syfy.



Jareth Dallis said:


> How about this. Taker seeks out...
> 
> Mordecai! I hope I spelled that right. And acquires the powers of good and becomes an over the top born again christian!



 that just sounds hilarious.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 9, 2010)

Enjoyed Smackdown.

Reading Mick's Countdown to Lockdown atm .


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 9, 2010)

Smackdown was ok

I'm really hoping they let Paul speak next week


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2010)

soooo he'll turn into hbk?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 9, 2010)

Nah. HBK is a hypocrite. He can work a tag match with God as his tag team partner, but took offense to Punk's savior gimmick.

The idea of Taker getting power from God to counter Kane seems kinda funny when you think of it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 9, 2010)

sarun uchiha said:


> *from user Matlock from forums.somethingawful.com :-*



Hah! Epic.


----------



## Darc (Oct 9, 2010)

sarun uchiha said:


> *from user Matlock from forums.somethingawful.com :-*



This killed me


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 9, 2010)

Taker: WOO WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Sheamus: Oh crap!
Morrison: Woo woooooooo
BOOM!!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 9, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Enjoyed Smackdown.
> 
> Reading Mick's Countdown to Lockdown atm .



Ima have to put that on my "To Buy" list. I need a good book to read. I enjoyed Mick's first book. The last PW book I read was Bret's, which was good also. In other news...

*HollywoodLife.com is reporting that WWE is in talks with teen pop star Justin Bieber to have the star perform at next year's WrestleMania event. The report notes, "It is so perfect! To have Justin perform in front of 70,000 plus people would just be amazing! It is so perfect," a source for the website said. "It's still a work in progress but it would be a lot of fun." *

Bieber Da Don is whats poppin in the streets...he aint got time for this foolishness!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 9, 2010)

baby baby baby oh


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 9, 2010)

inb4 WWE on the Disney Channel


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 9, 2010)

Bieber turning heel at WM27.  Girls will cry.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 9, 2010)

shit'll get real


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 9, 2010)

It would be so fucked up if even Bieber thought he was too cool to appear on a wrestling show and turned them down.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 9, 2010)

oh how lowly we wrestling fans became


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2010)

kid rock and snoop dog barely got pop.. this boy will be booed out tha building..

oh wait...


----------



## Watchman (Oct 9, 2010)

sarun uchiha said:


> *from user Matlock from forums.somethingawful.com :-*



Oh good god.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 9, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> That would look good...but the way you word it is just so...comic book like. Oh but the again...syfy.



Well it is wrestling,  tried to make it sound plausible but highly illogical at same time.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 9, 2010)

Tombstone Bieber !


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2010)

or put him in the stf... cena's ultimate heel turn


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 9, 2010)

So Batista finally gets a movie role


----------



## Raiden (Oct 9, 2010)

In before he breaks something.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 9, 2010)

Batista to stay out of the WWE please.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 9, 2010)

Khris said:


> or put him in the stf... cena's ultimate heel turn



or too loved to be a heel ever if he did.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 9, 2010)

or he'll wrestle with hornswoggle


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 9, 2010)

Cena can't be hated for making Bieber suffer.


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2010)

They'll love him even more


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 9, 2010)

Jericho liontamers Bieber at wrestlemania 27 and turns face again. Because things will never EVVVVVVVVVVVVVER be the same a-gain!


----------



## Raiden (Oct 9, 2010)

AND I WAS LIKE BABY BABAY BABAY OOOH LIKE BABAY BABAY BABAY OOH

Fangirls will order Wrestlemania just to see the event.
AND THEN WE WILL SHOVE MIZ DOWN THEIR YOUNG THROATS
IT IS THE PERFECT PLAN


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 9, 2010)

Or maybe Edge and his crusade against all things stupid. Spears Bieber and shaves his head! Because that hair cut is stupid.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 9, 2010)

As a fan of edge since basically his Debut I will say that I would find that just reeking of awesomeness


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 9, 2010)

I miss heel Batista.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 9, 2010)

Edge interrupts Bieber and talks about his crusade against all things stupid, and Bieber is the epitome of stupid, his hair cut, his music, the fact they're doing a movie about his life despite he hasn't hit rock bottom yet. And people start chanting spear.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 9, 2010)

Followed by Orton as the crowd chants punt.

Just make sure he signs a contract saying that he has to sell the punt and not make any music or concerts for 5 years.


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2010)

awesome


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 9, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I miss heel Batista.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 9, 2010)

Then Edge sets his sights on Lady Gaga the true epitome of all that is wrong with the world.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 10, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Then Edge sets his sights on Lady Gaga the true epitome of all that is wrong with the world.



That's almost as scary as this...


----------



## Grandia (Oct 10, 2010)

hopefully anderson wins the tna title tonight


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2010)

i like these edge's crusade ideas.. 

if things get really serious, why not go more into depth, and say how wrestlers use fake nicknames when wrestling.. thus changing his name into adam "the edge" copland..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2010)

if "they" indeed turn out to be hogan/eric..

than turning point should have joe going ape shit and chocking brook hogan..

fuck me i will fucking pay for that with my testicles


----------



## Raiden (Oct 10, 2010)

Grandia said:


> hopefully anderson wins the tna title tonight



I hope so too.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 10, 2010)

> Chris Jericho recently spoke with UK's "The Sun," providing an update  on his current pro wrestling future, including his WWE status  specifically.
> When questioned about his WWE status, Jericho stated: "I have a  certain understanding with Vince [McMahon]. Sometimes he gets mad at me,  sometimes I get mad at him. But the bottom line is I love wrestling and  I love the WWE. I will never wrestle anywhere other than the WWE.  That's a given and everyone knows it."
> On his future in pro wrestling, Jericho stated: ""I could tell you  everything that is going on in black and white, but that wouldn't be as  fun. You'll have to wait and see how things play out. I got kicked in  the head in WWE and now I'm coming to the UK to rock my socks off."


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 10, 2010)

Edge's next crusade, people texting all the time! He sees someone constantly texting back stage and destroys the phone. It would be epic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thtsQb89Iu4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

dooo eeeet edge


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 10, 2010)

Edge cutting a promo on how stupid it is to spend 5 minutes typing a message that could have taken five seconds to say would be epic.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 10, 2010)

help for bfg?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 10, 2010)

Help sent .

EV2 just won.

lol wut?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2010)

Jeff Hardy


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 10, 2010)

How original having Hogan turn heel.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 10, 2010)

Jeff !?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 10, 2010)

The fuck? Did Jeff just retire Angle?!


----------



## Raiden (Oct 10, 2010)

lol and here I thought Angle was gonna win.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2010)

Hardy turned heel and is part of They.

I admit I didn't see that coming wtf, I don't even know.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 10, 2010)

Didn't WWE try to make Hardy a heel and fail?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 10, 2010)

I always thought Hardy would remain that guy in "limbo" because the thing with the Court, as I'm sure everyone else thought.

This will be interesting.

Still can't figure out where TNA is going with EV2 tho lol.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 10, 2010)

If he hasn't been convicted yet they haven't got shit. Oh wait, he's white and has a few thousand he hasn't spent on cocaaaaaaaine yet. I hear Jeff is Ric's dealer.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2010)

I guarantee you that Ric Flair probably did more cocaine doing his last promo than Jeff has ever done.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 10, 2010)

I guess Ric didn't kiss his ass.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 10, 2010)

Angle and Anderson obviously will be out on a mission for revenge.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 10, 2010)

Hmm so if Jeff, Hogan, Bischoff, Abyss, and Jeff are "they," who will be Team TNA?

Nash's contract expires on Tuesday (lol). That leaves Pop and Joe. And I guess Anderson. Not sure if Kurt is gonna "leave" or say he's so pissed that he'll stay.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 10, 2010)

TNA...never fails to disappoint. WWE the ball is in your court, who will be the shocking disappointment.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 10, 2010)

Btw Ryno is done with TNA. He's taking indy bookings .

EDIT:

I agree, but meh, we kinda knew they couldn't live up to expectations. That's always been their problem lol. Should have taken it easy with the hints.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2010)

Hardy just made a million fat chicks cry.

I love it.


----------



## Grandia (Oct 11, 2010)

shiiiiiiiit, when was the last time jeff hardy was a heel?


----------



## Legend (Oct 11, 2010)

Never


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 11, 2010)

He will be the bizarro John Morrison, as once he turns heel, his mic skillz will become amazing.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 11, 2010)

It's an actual pro wrestling first lol.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 11, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Hmm so if Jeff, Hogan, Bischoff, Abyss, and Jeff are "they," who will be Team TNA?



So wait.  Abyss basically kills Hogan and Jeff during the months leading up to "They" saying "They" told him to do it.  And yet these 2 are part of "They".

Now I know pro wrestling but come on at least make some sense in story lines.  I mean it wasn't like Bischoff was destroyed by the outsiders and the NWO before it was announced he was part of it.... Oh wait.

Yeah i remember now TNA = WcW in many ways


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 11, 2010)

That's funny, considering Morrison has better mic skills than Jeff as a face .


----------



## Legend (Oct 11, 2010)

does jeff even talk?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 11, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> That's funny, considering Morrison has better mic skills than Jeff as a face .



Not sure if serious.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 11, 2010)

I will gladly take the platypus joke over Jeff doing the shitty creatures of the night promo.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 11, 2010)

But will you take responsibility for Mr. Ziggles?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey he got the people to chant it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 11, 2010)

Kaitlyn in a thong

Gallery shared courtesy of nodq.com

LOVE IT!!


----------



## Raiden (Oct 11, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> I will gladly take the platypus joke over Jeff doing the shitty creatures of the night promo.



Exactly.

And I'd gladly take the obvious "they" storyline over Hogan telling us again about TNA "raising the bar."

My only problem with tonight's show is EV2. Rhyno is no longer with the company, and he was their strongest item. The feud is a bit played out. It served it's purpose. 4tune should have won.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 11, 2010)

Gotta let Dreamer even the score on AJ.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 11, 2010)

I guess lolz.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 11, 2010)

Dreamer will go back to veteran mode when he jobs clean to Jordan. Or Young.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 11, 2010)

lol .     **


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 11, 2010)

Losing to Young is the worst thing that can happen to you.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 11, 2010)

TNA has paid JWoww(From Jersey Shore) $15000 to show up on Impact so she can do some segment with the Shore. 

OMFG


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 11, 2010)

Grandia said:


> shiiiiiiiit, when was the last time jeff hardy was a heel?


1999. 

Man, that PPV was a steaming pile of feces with a swerve I have to admit that I never saw coming. 

- MCMG/Gen Me was the usual go-nowhere indy spotfest opener. Sadly enough, this was either the best match or the second-best match on the freakin' card.

- Knockouts Title match was just... ugh. 

- X-Division Title match was okay and the right guy won, but then the stupid "Shore" shit happened and the crowd took a gigantic shit on it.

- Abyss/RVD frustrated me because Abyss is such a fucking failure as a monster heel in both his mannerisms and booking. The match was like 70/30 RVD which makes no fucking sense when Abyss is supposed to be this really, really dangerous monster and he's flying off his feet for shit that my 5 year-old cousin would have a hard time trying to fake that it hurt. Meargh...

- Sting/Nash/Pope vs. Jarrett/Joe seemingly accomplished the momentous task of making Joe look like an even bigger retard than Sting ever was. Of course, Sting did some very smart stuff here that was hinting at Jarrett turning on Joe like how he constantly went after Jeff on the apron when Joe was the legal man, but then par for the course, the announcers didn't pick up on it from what I could hear. Even if they resurrect his lone wolf character out of mothballs, he still comes off like a total fucking moron for attacking the other team after Jarrett ditched him.

- Less said about the Ink Inc. match, the better. Why the fuck was this on PPV?

- Lethal Lockdown was SO. FUCKING. BORING. I took more interest in watching my roommate's cat crawl around under the sheets of my bed than this. Admittedly though, Kendrick made me LOL when he popped up and then went into the trance after taking care of Kaz(who still sucks donkey dick, BTW). Looked like Morgan legit hurt his knee when kicking the door. Regardless of how I feel about his lack of in-ring talents, I hope the guy's okay. I guess they felt they needed to wrap up the EV 2.0 storyline and all, but Fortune really shouldn't have jobbed here, but meh...

- The TNA Heavyweight Title match sucked out loud, but like I said before, I did NOT see that swerve coming. I had called Abyss and Jarrett being in on it with Hogan and Bischoff, but I thought with the stip that Angle would be the one who'd turn, so kudos to TNA on that. Not sure Hardy turning was the right call(I'd have probably went with RVD, personally), but we'll see in the coming weeks.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 11, 2010)

I thought the Lockdown and main event matches were okay.

But as usual, the booking completely threw me off. The Lockdown match would have been nice if EV2 lost, but out of respect, Fortune shook their hands and that was that. I don't understand how the feud will continue. 

I did like how Morgan and Raven were smacking each other with weapons tho. 

EDIT: In all fairness, while EV2 did get their own PPV, I see jareth's point. Dreamer has been embarrassed by the group over the last few weeks; he deserves a big win.

Totally forgot about the Shore thing. Heavily implied that the guy will win the championship since he did discuss redesigning it. 'tis a horrible idea. Jay Lethal need not be feuding against people like that right now. He should be cutting epic promos and fighting in the main event.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 11, 2010)

So it seems like wrestling promotions nowadays fail big time at capitalizing off big ppvs? Guess i may have to stick with streams forever at this rate.

First WM and Summerslam now BFG?!? SS to suck ass to go for 4.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 11, 2010)

I hate the shore thing goin on. This loser Robbie G or whatever is a poor man's Zack Ryder. Only diff is Ryder doesn't try desperately to sound like a peurto rican from Brooklyn.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 11, 2010)

Well, that and Zack is playing the whole thing for laughs and isn't trying to be taken seriously.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 11, 2010)

Also Ryder has gotten over with the goofiest catch phrase ever bro.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Kaitlyn in a thong
> 
> Gallery shared courtesy of nodq.com
> 
> LOVE IT!!



 She will be released sometime this week.


----------



## Vox (Oct 11, 2010)

Jesus do I have a thing for huge calves. Those pics are nosebleedworthy.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 11, 2010)

I was looking through some youtube videos of independent wrestling and came across some brilliant fucking classic CM Punk moments that show his versatility as an evil character, and it's a shame he can't be this raw and uncut on WWE


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 11, 2010)

oh, wow, pilafs a wrestling fan?

wouldnt have guessed that o.O


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 11, 2010)

he enjoy's his justin biebers at them wrestlemanias


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 11, 2010)

ryder. over? I guess.

lol at punk grabbing the rope with his mouth. I'd like to see that type of innovation in the wwe.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 11, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Well, that and Zack is playing the whole thing for laughs and isn't trying to be taken seriously.



 **


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 11, 2010)

Please do not loose hope


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 11, 2010)

lol at kurt angle claiming he doesn't do politics. 

Jeff Hardy needs to shut the fuck up. Fucking retarded spot monkey can't produce a sentence better than a 12 year old.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 11, 2010)

Jeff is going to cut the most amazingly awesome heel promo on Thursday and you're all going to look so stupid.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 11, 2010)

I'd believe that could happen if Jeff didn't speak like a 5 year-old that spent the last 24 hours getting repeatedly pummeled in the head by Mike Tyson.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 11, 2010)

Pffft...typical smart mark drivel.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 11, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Kaitlyn in a thong
> 
> Gallery shared courtesy of nodq.com
> 
> LOVE IT!!





VastoLorDae said:


> She will be released sometime this week.


These were aleady known and there are raunchier pics of her out there.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm going to give Jeff a chance I condemn his turn lol.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 11, 2010)

TNA watchers, does this turn make sence with earlier reports of Abyss taking out Hogan and Jeff Hardy. Or was the report I read on which Jeff was carried on shoulders of Abyss to draw out RVD an elaborate, convoluted scheme?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 11, 2010)

I hope he turns into Corporate Jeff Hardy and stops doing the swanton and gets a shitty yuppie haircut to horrify all the goth fat chicks that worship him, until Matt Hardy waddles his 450 lbs ass as the lord and savior of emo kids everywhere.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 11, 2010)

Until Christmas at the very least?

this


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 11, 2010)

Are you sure it's for Christmas?

Maybe the shocking twist will be that Nexus is secretly run by disgruntled gnomes.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 11, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Are you sure it's for Christmas?
> 
> Maybe the shocking twist will be that Nexus is secretly run by disgruntled gnomes.


That hat/thingy looks like Black Christmas cape.

Any chance of Wade vs Cena for WM 27 for WWE title with Wade as the Champion and Cena winning the Royal Rumble with added stipulation that Cena can get out of Nexus if he wins the title?


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 11, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> She will be released sometime this week.



Hope thats not true she seems like she can become a good worker, I mean I can't stand AJ's gimmick.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 11, 2010)

sarun uchiha said:


> Until Christmas at the very least?
> 
> this



I've always wanted a hat with a big "n" on it .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2010)

sarun uchiha said:


> These were aleady known and there are raunchier pics of her out there.



GASP! and they allow her to stay!? THOSE WERE NOT PG PICS!


----------



## Sarun (Oct 11, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> GASP! and they allow her to stay!? THOSE WERE NOT PG PICS!


How could they throw out such a beauty?

One of the reasons of me watching NXT 3 is her (and he storyline), then there is the commentary, AJ, Aksana Deportation angle etc.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 11, 2010)

There is a difference though. Kaitlyn is hot. No one should ever see the giant woman nude.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 11, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Pffft...typical smart mark drivel.


[YOUTUBE]dMbAt_bgb2o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> There is a difference though. Kaitlyn is hot. No one should ever see the giant woman nude.



 I would still hit that giant woman.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 11, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]dMbAt_bgb2o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 11, 2010)

I like the new SD pyros btw, just sayin


----------



## Perverted King (Oct 11, 2010)

Cena must come out in Nexus gear tonight.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 11, 2010)

yeah that'll be cool


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2010)

I can not believe people actually watch Jersey Shore...what is even interesting about those people?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 11, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> I can not believe people actually watch Jersey Shore...what is even interesting about those people?



seen the ad one time, totally turned me off, gawd TV these days


----------



## Raiden (Oct 11, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> I can not believe people actually watch Jersey Shore...what is even interesting about those people?



It's like a train wreck you just can't stop matching.

Impact spoilers out .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 -There is a loud "You sold out" chant. Hardy said he didn't sell out, he sold in. Hardy said that he doesn't care about his fans and reveals he was the one who was behind the Abyss attack on Rob Van Dam.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 11, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> I can not believe people actually watch Jersey Shore...what is even interesting about those people?



I cannot believe people actually watching Wrestling....what is even interesting about those people?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 11, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> -There is a loud "You sold out" chant. Hardy said he didn't sell out, he sold in. Hardy said that he doesn't care about his fans and reveals he was the one who was behind the Abyss attack on Rob Van Dam.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 lol at the four on one. Fortune vs. Pope .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2010)

fuck you guyz for hatin on cookie.. cookie is tasty 



anyways, heel hardy might be watchable, at least ppl are gonna tune in this thursday.. so yeah, turning point; joe chocking brook hogan


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 11, 2010)

Morrison used the Moonsault Sideslam again. He needs to use that move as a finisher more often.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 11, 2010)

Those two need a good feud, kidd and morrison could put on some incredible matches.


----------



## Legend (Oct 11, 2010)

can someone give me a synopsis of what happened tonight

*lacks tv atm*


----------



## Shadow (Oct 11, 2010)

CM Punk 

enough said


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 11, 2010)

Truth beat DiBiase.
Morrison beat Kidd
Santino beat Ryder goddammit
Orton beat Gabriel
Sheamus destroyed AmDrag
Punk killed Bourne 
Some moments of fail in between. 
And now Miz Vs. Cena for leadership.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 11, 2010)

CM Punk debuted on RAW.

He had a match against Bourne for a spot on Team Raw for BR.

don't be surprised next week if you hear Bourne has to take time off. He needs actual shoulder surgery irl.

kind of messed up that CM Punk twice directly assaulted his shoulders. Guess they're going to use actual injury to explain his disappearance.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 11, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Truth beat DiBiase.
> Morrison beat Kidd
> Santino beat Ryder goddammit
> Orton beat Gabriel
> ...



...you did NOT call Nattie fail.....did you?


----------



## Legend (Oct 11, 2010)

Why is amdrag getting booked like scrub?


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 11, 2010)

Legend said:


> Why is amdrag getting booked like scrub?



Hes not, both looked good in the match.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 11, 2010)

No. But McCool was in the segment thus it was meh. Hate an English girl like Layla talking like a valley girl.

Why is it Morrison seems more epic these days. The beard, cloverleaf, C4, and winning matches clean and not losing a match clean even the battle royal last week, he lost his balance. Just as planned.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 11, 2010)

Legend said:


> Why is amdrag getting booked like scrub?



beating the living hell out of a former world champ who is twice his size is being booked like a scrub?


----------



## Ae (Oct 11, 2010)

Gotta love the Nexus
Seeing that Wade/Cena segment made my day


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 11, 2010)

AmDrag going over Sheamus? Oy fella, what are ye smokin?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 11, 2010)

He kicked shemaus all up in the chest and head a good 10 times. lol. Shemaus had a hard time.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow...sounds like I can watch somethin else thursday. TNA sounds terrible.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Wow...sounds like I can watch somethin else thursday. *TNA sounds terrible.*



That is a redundant sentence


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Wow...sounds like I can watch somethin else thursday. TNA sounds terrible.



You're fooling nobody since we all end up watching TNA no matter how retarded it sounds anyway.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 12, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You're fooling nobody since we all end up watching TNA no matter how retarded it sounds anyway.



I dont, its awful, why would I?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2010)

i dont  

Edit: we lost the  quite smiley?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2010)

Look at all the liars. 

You ladies doth protest too much.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 12, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Morrison used the Moonsault Sideslam again. He needs to use that move as a finisher more often.



I highly doubt that'll happen. Not all of the guys are as agile and athletic as Kidd is. Pretty much the same reason why Jericho had to modify the Walls of Jericho to a basic boston crab.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Look at all the liars.
> 
> You ladies doth protest too much.



i haven't watched impact in 2 years


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> i haven't watched impact in 2 years


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2010)

that's racist!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 12, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> that's racist!



 YEAH! A white guy looking high! RACIST!


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2010)

Fat and Meth Hardly

the Hardly boys


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Sarun (Oct 12, 2010)

Seems like Edge (and Christian) had the best career out of "golden tag teams" of WWF tag team "golden era".


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2010)

sarun uchiha said:


> Seems like Edge (and Christian) had the best career out of "golden tag teams" of WWF tag team "golden era".



u act surprised


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 12, 2010)

And the Dudleys are the only ones left together since that time.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 12, 2010)

wwe promised hardys a bunch of shit when they first started out and never made any of their promises to them come true.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> wwe promised hardys a bunch of shit when they first started out and never made any of their promises to them come true.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> wwe promised hardys a bunch of shit when they first started out and never made any of their promises to them come true.



Jeff could of been the biggest star of the company if he wasn't a druggie loser and with Matt its combination of the company screwing him and  him being lazy


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Shirker (Oct 12, 2010)

Why's Gashir commenting in Hardypicanese?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 12, 2010)

I dont watch TNA, I was invited to multiple times, it just has this "trying to hard" feel to it, and some random shit all over the place, its like trying to be ECW and some mainstream wrestling promotion at the same time.

I did not like it.

that was back then tho, I dont know whats going on there now


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2010)

It's WCW 2010, basically...with swearing!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 12, 2010)

hmmm,                       meh


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 12, 2010)

The weak link of Team Raw is Santino. Talk about unrealistic finishers.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 12, 2010)

why is ric with some random humanoid aliens?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2010)

Santino is there so someone can do the JOB, obviously.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> The weak link of Team Raw is Santino. Talk about unrealistic finishers.



your not supposed to take santino seriously


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 12, 2010)

inb4 Santino is last man standing


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 12, 2010)

But how could he go over Ryder. Oh wait...he's only over with the IWC. 

Speaking of IWC, if they were booking wrestling titles would be won via vigorous debate.


----------



## Darc (Oct 12, 2010)

That beat down CM Punk gave to Bourne last night kinda makes me think that's how Benoit did his kid b4 he killed himself & them, Evan looked like a terrified child lmao.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 12, 2010)

altho funny pic


----------



## Vox (Oct 12, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> altho funny pic



Pretty much.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 12, 2010)

So, anybody wanna inform me of when this thread turned into 4Chan?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2010)

wtf, guys


----------



## Shirker (Oct 12, 2010)

*sigh* I... I don't even....


----------



## JJ (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm getting a lot of reports on this thread. While a degree of off topicness is allowed, when I'm getting complaints it's getting to be a bit much. If you're not a fan of wrestling, you should not be in in this thread. Thanks.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 12, 2010)

whoah, so many deleted posts, its like we got raided or somethin


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 12, 2010)

I saw what those deleted posts were and really...bad form.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 12, 2010)

he needed to improve his posture


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 12, 2010)

also, sorry about those earlier, see I have this weird hobby of trying to evoke reaction from people using various situations and concepts, luckily I got one concerned neg


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2010)

not in the mood to download raw.. is it any good?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 12, 2010)

> "would u admit it's strongerThanThatWackAssNexusTeaseWithCena?" - Jeff Hardy twitter





:rofl , honestly, the John Cena Nexus angle is actually the only time I've managed to care about Cena really, I've never hated him, but I've been somewhat indifferent to him for most of his career. Other than The Miz, the Nexus angle is my favourite thing on RAW, so lol@jeffhardy.

The only time I've given a rat's ass about Jeff in the last decade was when he was feuding with CM Punk, and that was only because it was CM Punk....

Both the Hardy's are pathetic. 


Hmm, anyone here play/played EWR and/or TEW at all?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 12, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


>



I have no idea why I read that as I watched RAW... but "Fans were pissed that Bryan Danielson is a jobber with a title." part at the end just has me going, "WTF?" 

So, losing to a former WWE Champion in a match where you looked strong against said former World Champion is a bad thing for the US Champion now? If anything it made Danielson look good, so whatever. 

Danielson for World Champion sometime in 2011? pl0x


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2010)

Quiet you, Daniel Bryan has been buried and is now damaged beyond repair because he took a former world champion to the limit!


----------



## Watchman (Oct 12, 2010)

The extreme Danielson marks are embarrassing us rational marks.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 12, 2010)

RAW was pretty good last night for me. Mainly because my brain shut down or i did something else when a match wasn't on and most of the matches were pretty good for once instead of just one average match.

The Barrett/Cena promo at the end of the show was fuckwin though. Barrett for wwe champion, please.


----------



## Perverted King (Oct 12, 2010)

I wonder who Zack Ryder pissed off.


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]ITzwKfsmCNs[/YOUTUBE]
That finisher was sick, the margin of error is slim


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2010)

Paul Burchill did it first.


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2010)

He does not exist in my mind


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


>



the guy who wrote that sounds like a tool


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2010)

will have to see danielson/sheamus myself to judge. but even if he got "buried", it was only logical for a man his size made humble by shaemus.. 

honestly, people tend to forget that..


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2010)

Khris said:


> will have to see danielson/sheamus myself to judge. but even if he got "buried", it was only logical for a man his size made humble by shaemus..
> 
> certainly, people tend to forget that..



but Danielson is teh best in the woldz


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 12, 2010)

Paul Burchill is also a firefighter now. 

Anyway Morrison could keep using it, the opponent just as to do a front flip like they do with an arm drag. It's the back flips that are dangerous.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 12, 2010)

Jeebus, reading that article gave me the intense urge to Shoryuken him bad. Reading about the fan reactions kinda made me wish I was there with a bucket of popcorn, though.



> Morrison got a good reaction from all the girls. He got booed from the guys. Tyson Kidd got a reaction when his music first hit as people thought it was Bret Hart. When they found out it was him, they just shut up and sat down. Crowd was completely dead for this match.



 For some reason this cracked me up.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 12, 2010)

Wrestlezone is as reliable as Jeff Hardy being asked to hold some cocaine for someone.

Sounded to me like the people were into Morrison Vs. Kidd last night.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 12, 2010)

yea, they sounded pretty into it to me too, forgetting that it was a good match..


----------



## Shirker (Oct 12, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> *Wrestlezone is as reliable as Jeff Hardy being asked to hold some cocaine for someone.*
> 
> Sounded to me like the people were into Morrison Vs. Kidd last night.



G--DAMMIT! Why can't I +rep you?!


----------



## Starrk (Oct 12, 2010)

I wish Triple H would come back.

But he's too busy helping his mother-in-law.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2010)

Paul Burchill exists in your mind. He exists in all your minds.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 12, 2010)

I'd rather he not. 

When he was put into a pirate storyline, I stopped caring.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2010)

You cared about Paul Burchill BEFORE he was a pirate?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 12, 2010)

Shirker said:


> G--DAMMIT! Why can't I +rep you?!



Dunno. But glad you liked that one.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You cared about Paul Burchill BEFORE he was a pirate?



This! Paul was over as a pirate. He floundered as the ripper. And the whole hinted i*c*st with Katie Lea fucked him up. It might have worked in Japan, this guys gets it.


----------



## Watchman (Oct 12, 2010)

Barrett's end-of-Raw promo was *glorious*.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> but Danielson is teh best in the woldz



even so..

remember how everyone was happy when eddie finally won a world championship.. he didn't win cleanly against monster lesnar.. which makes sense..

i see danielson going this route, they won't have him burying men way above his size.. but he would make them tap out with a single move..

he's like the bret hart of this era.. only better 


from FSM

*Why John Cena's superhero antics are ruining WWE for everyone

In our recent Make The Change? feature in FSM #057, FSM examined how WWE has seemingly evolved overnight when it comes to new talent breaking through at nearly every level of the Smackdown and Raw roster. Just as incredible, however, is the length of time that Cena has been on top in World Wrestling Entertainment, especially since the length of his reign eclipses Steve Austin’s tenure as a WWE headliner and Dwayne ‘The Rock’ Johnson’s entire WWE career as an active competitor. Need another stat to put it into perspective? John Cena, believe it or not, has been winning Heavyweight Championships in WWE longer than WCW Nitro was on the air… which is to say, he’s been doing it longer than the entirety of the Monday Night Wars.
Cena is almost inarguably the leading representative of the post-Attitude era. Out of the ring he stars in WWE’s filmic efforts, garners praise with his numerous charitable appearances and – most importantly – sells merchandise by the truckload. In the ring, he’s the biggest draw in professional wrestling today without question. And you know what? It was designed that way. In a recent interview with the Boston Herald, Vince McMahon talked about a meeting he held for WWE’s new superstars soon after Cena made his first appearance for the company. “‘Step on people on the way [up] if you have to,” Vince recalled saying. “Apologise later. I’m looking for someone with courage that wants to break out and be ballsy enough to take on the responsibility of being the top guy.” At the end of the meeting, someone came over and said, ‘I’m your man…’, and that was John.”
To Vince, Cena isn’t only someone who can carry WWE in the ring, but also a man who can be relied on to espouse the official company perspective at every turn. Listening to Cena speak on topics like actors leaving WWE for Hollywood (he understands why some would, but “just don't f*** me around and tell me that [they still love the wrestling business]…”) to his thoughts on UFC (“It is what it is. It can be pretty over the top, and it’s not something I’d want my children to watch.”) is to hear a verbally recited version of a Vince McMahon press release. But then, perhaps it’s understandable that after being burned (in his own mind, at least) by the last three men he decided to pin WWE on – those being Austin, The Rock and Brock Lesnar – McMahon would want a malleable company man as the WWE figurehead...*

i don't understand this, especially lately.. yes i hate his gimmick but really? this?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2010)

Bret Hart would've tapped Sheamus's ass out with the sharpshooter.

Bryan ain't shit but a buried jobber now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2010)

danielson is gonna make heel cena tap


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2010)

Who the hell is Danielson?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2010)

Khris said:


> even so..
> 
> remember how everyone was happy when eddie finally won a world championship.. he didn't win cleanly against monster lesnar.. which makes sense..
> 
> ...


*
W
T
F?*


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 12, 2010)

Stark said:


> I wish Triple H would come back.
> 
> But he's too busy helping his mother-in-law.


He's too busy trying to make sure his arm doesn't fall off... 



Khris said:


> from FSM
> 
> *Why John Cena's superhero antics are ruining WWE for everyone
> 
> ...


Who or what the hell is FSM? A magazine?

Anyways, RAW kicked ass(just finished watching it on ye ol' trusty DVR). Hot crowds, decent matches, and a main-event storyline that is just absolutely made of win so far. There was very little not to love on this show.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Who the hell is Danielson?



touche 

@*Shadow*, something like that.. its all BS anyways.. to be fair, 2010 has been one of the lesser boring years of cena..

great feud with batitsta, and often on the losing side against nexus..


----------



## Sarun (Oct 12, 2010)

How many of you like the smirk of Swagger Soaring Eagle?

Bringing back this gif:


Courtesy of user Jimmy from wfigs.proboard.com


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 12, 2010)

Khris said:


> even so..
> 
> remember how everyone was happy when eddie finally won a world championship.. he didn't win cleanly against monster lesnar.. which makes sense..
> 
> ...



 I find only this part interesting and informative. the rest.....eh who cares. cena is a good guy.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 12, 2010)

and that's why smarks hate it, because we can see what was being done.  sadly, a similar route is being taken with miz


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> and that's why smarks hate it, because we can see what was being done.  sadly, a similar route is being taken with miz



What's sad? That he's being pushed into the main event? That he'll be in a prominent role for several years?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 12, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> and that's why smarks hate it, because we can see what was being done.  sadly, a similar route is being taken with miz


You *do* realize that a vast majority of what happened during Attitude are extreme outliers and weren't conducive to long-term business health, don't you?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2010)

its exactly the same since forever in wrestling really.. 

but i'd like some variety.. i want 3-5 poster boys of the WWE.. 

there was an amazing time where both austin and the rock were at the peak, both could be looked at as poster boys.. just like shawn and bret were at the mid 90s..

cena just currently overlaps everyone bar taker.. and taker isn't as public as cena.. 

hopefully this time next year, we're gonna have a fatal 4 way for the  undisputed championship contested by the 4 faces of the company( cena,orton,miz, and maybe morisson) 

with cena and miz heel..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2010)

more TNA spoilers


*Spoiler*: _TNA_ 



TNA iMPACT!:

*Mr Anderson, wearing his arm in a sling, comes out and demands to talk to Jeff Hardy. Instead, Rob Van Dam comes out and says that he wants Hardy too, so Anderson needs to get a spot in line. Hardy appears on the screen and asks both of them "for forgiveness." Eric Bischoff comes out on the ramp and cuts a promo on Anderson, apologizing to him for not pushing Anderson hard enough. He tells Anderson that if he can defeat Kaz in an Ultimate X match, he will get the title shot at Hardy at Turning Point. Bischoff then tells RVD he didn't forget about him and tonight it's Van Dam and Sabu vs. Beer Money. Bischoff then warns Van Dam to watch his back, "...and maybe your friends."

*Robbie E. pinned The Amazing Red and cut a promo demanding an X-Division title shot. There was a loud "boring" chant for the promo.

*Backstage, Fourtune cut a promo about their matches tonight and Ric Flair gets iced again.

*TNA TV champion AJ Styles pinned Pope Dinero in a Street Fight where Styles would lose the bout if Fourtune interfered. The fight starts on the stage as Styles gets rammed in the steel thing on the corner of the stage, then they make their way down to the ringside area. Pope is in control until a Styles low blow. Abyss finally appears and hits a Black Hole Slam on Pope and Styles scored the pin. Fourtune and Eric Bischoff come out to applaud Abyss and thank him.

*Rob Van Dam enters the EV2.0 locker room and demands to know what Bischoff was talking about and who's been bought off. He assumes Raven and attacks him but the others pull him off.

*Jeff Jarrett comes out for a promo. The crowd is on him and chanting "You sold out." Jarrett says he came out to publicly apologize for his actions against Kurt Angle last week and he regrets not being Angle down worse. Jarrett said he is the true king of the ring, not Kurt Angle and he's the one who gave Angle a job in TNA when no one wanted him. Jarrett said he's now stripped Angle of his price and his career. Samoa Joe came out and he wanted to attack Jarrett ut the security guards cut off Joe and handcuffed him. Jarrett beat down Joe and tossed him off the stage towards the backstage area. Mike Tenay started yelling at Jarrett.

*Beer Money defeated Sabu and Rob Van Dam when Sabu accidentally nailed him with a chair by accident and Robert Roode pinned him. Sabu tried to explain what happened but Van Dam didn't want to hear it and nailed Sabu. They began fighting but EV2.0 ran out and separated them.

*Mickie James pinned Sarita. Tara attacked Mickie and laid her out with the Widow's Peak.

*Kaz defeated Mr. Anderson in an Ultimate X match. Before the main event, Anderson is warming up backstage and has his shoulder heavily taped. As he is walking to the ring, Fourtune attacks him and beats him down before carrying him to the stage and tossing him down. Kaz climbs up to get the X but before he can get there, Anderson stops him. Anderson tries to climb the ropes but can't as he's too hurt. He tries to get a ladder but Fourtune rushes the ring and beat down Anderson. Matt Morgan powerbombs him and Kaz gets on his shoulders to grab the X. Anderson grabs a steel pipe to run off Fourtune but Jeff Hardy attacks him from behind with a steel chair and lays out Anderson. He places Anderson's arm within the ladder and beat it with the chair.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 12, 2010)

I am sorry, but they sure as hell are not doing a very good job with everyone else to do that khris. I can not take Miz, Morrison, and Sheamus serious as main eventers. All they do are squash matches, and when they face someone supposedly at the top level they cheat to win or lose. very rarely these days they get a clean win. By this I mean there is no pre existing injury or stipulation that handicaps the face. What happened to the heal clean win?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 12, 2010)

They need to have more than one face for the company. I mean Cena ends up BEING the company rather than the poster boy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am sorry, but they sure as hell are not doing a very good job with everyone else to do that khris. I can not take Miz, Morrison, and Sheamus serious as main eventers. All they do are squash matches, and when they face someone supposedly at the top level they cheat to win or lose. very rarely these days they get a clean win. By this I mean there is no pre existing injury or stipulation that handicaps the face. What happened to the heal clean win?



i also noticed heel clean wins have gone.. but really, they're not really needed.. miz gets clean wins off of midcarders(his level).. 

shaemus pinning orton clean is still hard to go by, they need to fall back on orton once cena goes completely heel..

been more than a month, and morrison has been in consistent  booking, he looked good against shaemus.. but he's still a midcarder.. 


here's a scenario, have miz cash his MITB at the RR, and morisson win the RR.. face of at WM27, and continue into a lengthily feud.. cementing their rivalry..


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 12, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> You *do* realize that a vast majority of what happened during Attitude are extreme outliers and weren't conducive to long-term business health, don't you?



This        .


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 12, 2010)

Not to mention Morrison when he loses, it sure as hell aint clean. Jericho interference, losing balance, etc.

I do like the idea of Morrison winning the rumble. The Battle Royal seemed like a test run.


----------



## Watchman (Oct 12, 2010)

Not exactly Wrestling, but it involves Brock Lesnar

...wat


----------



## Shirker (Oct 12, 2010)

I... wha.... I... I jus... what...?

Who wrote this article?


----------



## Watchman (Oct 12, 2010)

Nevermind, I didn't read the whole article before I posted the link. 

It's fake.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 12, 2010)

Quite obviously. I still wanna know who wrote it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Shirker (Oct 12, 2010)

sounds about right


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2010)

this had potential.. 

bring back lesnar and face cena..

cena overcoming the odds against an ape-man.. 

WM27; John Cena vs. Monkey D. Lesnar


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2010)

lol


----------



## Grandia (Oct 12, 2010)

So eric gives a free title shot to RVD, than Anderson but not pope?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2010)

You do realize that he doesn't intend to give any of them title shots and is just setting them up to get beatdown, right?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 12, 2010)

Jamie Keyes got released. Damn...she was hot.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2010)

meh.. not so much.. for me anyway..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 12, 2010)

Khris said:


> i also noticed heel clean wins have gone.. but really, they're not really needed.. miz gets clean wins off of midcarders(his level)..
> 
> shaemus pinning orton clean is still hard to go by, they need to fall back on orton once cena goes completely heel..
> 
> ...



 Sheamus...don't get me started on him. He has good mic skills and good in ring...but his main event match finishes are jokes.

 Remember when Kofi was also booked solidly? He was feuding with Orton and everything...yeah.

 As for the RR...I would love for a mid carder to win that one. When was the last time one did win one to propel himself into stardom? 1997 with Austin? I can possibly say 2006 with Rey...but...



Jareth Dallis said:


> Not to mention Morrison when he loses, it sure as hell aint clean. Jericho interference, losing balance, etc.
> 
> I do like the idea of Morrison winning the rumble. The Battle Royal seemed like a test run.



 I just prey the RR is not as bad as this years was....the only good part was CM Punk's promo at the beginning of the match.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 12, 2010)

Naomi could be good. But damn pink is not her color.

They need to stop using RR to set up returns of Main Eventers.

And is it just me or does Lesnar look like evolution forgot to give him a neck?

"Me Brock Lesnar. God make me strong! Forgot give me brain or neck."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2010)

i find it funny you still don't take sheamus seriously.. some people have already added him to the "same faces we see in the title picture" 

also;

*Goldust comes into the ring and tells Aksana that even though deportation is looming, they have options. His option is for her to marry him. He is down on 1 knee and proposes to her. She says yes. Cole exclaims that this is finally a reason to watch NXT.*




taker,cena,orton, and edge.. 

06 was reys push actually.. 

they gonna give it to trips


----------



## Shirker (Oct 12, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> "Me Brock Lesnar. God make me strong! Forgot give me brain or neck."



Close. It's...

"Me Brock Lesner! Here come's the pain! God made me strong! Forgot to give me brain...."


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 12, 2010)

I am sorry, but I can't Khris. Sheamus has never had a clear main event/title match ppv win yet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2010)

he will grow on you.. trust me.. E are good with their brainwashing 



Shirker said:


> Close. It's...
> 
> "Me Brock Lesner! Here come's the pain! God made me strong! Forgot to give me brain...."



thats when cena was funny


----------



## Shirker (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm with Vastor. I kinda wanna like the guy. He's proven he can look pretty decent in ring and on the mic, but keyfabe, he's a dweeb with a lucky streak and nothing more. 

For them to be pushing him as hard as they are... they don't seem to be pushing him as hard as they can.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2010)

Khris said:


> thats when cena was funny



Come on he still is

did u her him trash Nexus those weeks ago


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 12, 2010)

Khris said:


> he will grow on you.. trust me.. E are good with their brainwashing





Shirker said:


> I'm with Vastor. I kinda wanna like the guy. He's proven he can look pretty decent in ring and on the mic, but keyfabe, he's a dweeb with a lucky streak and nothing more.
> 
> For them to be pushing him as hard as they are... they don't seem to be pushing him as hard as they can.



 What Shriker said. I already like the guy. But his match finishes are...they are like how John Cena had to lose back during his 2006 title reign. Ridiculous.


----------



## Watchman (Oct 12, 2010)

I like Sheamus, mostly for the promos he cut the first few weeks after Fatal 4 Way. It's a shame that they gave him such a weak reign. He never looked to be on Orton's level even once, and I mean in a way beyond the normal cowardly Heel - even Edge looked strong against his challengers every now and again, or at least looked like he had _something_ up his sleeve that would let him fight them on equal terms.

Sheamus just got humiliated week-in and week-out. He got pinned *clean* by Heath Slater of all people.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOYlozgsCMI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzNsebh6jPw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ri5ghiuXzRU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Come on he still is
> 
> did u her him trash Nexus those weeks ago



compared to the old stuff, not even close


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 12, 2010)

Heels shouldn't win clean. They are the fucking BAD GUYS. The fact that people are complaining about this not happening baffles me. As long as Sheamus is getting booed, I wouldn't give a shit how he wins since THAT'S ALL THAT MATTERS. 

Jeebus... 

EDIT: To clarify, I'm only talking about when they are up against other main eventers. The heel *should* win clean if they're up against someone lower on the card than they are unless that person is in-line for a push and is going to be elevated(so yeah, the shit like Swagger's reign and Sheamus jobbing to Slater is *bad*).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2010)

they're talking about credible heels... trips is a good/bad example


----------



## Vox (Oct 12, 2010)

And the people I watched Wrestlemania 25 wondered why I marked out when Cena's old music hit.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 12, 2010)

Credible heels are ones that getting heel heat, it's not matter of clean or "unclean" victories.

For me, JBL was one of the most credible heel during his WWE title run.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2010)

fuck, i would mark out for rapper cena any day.. just not this one.. 


right now i will only mark if he completely turns heel..


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 13, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> As for the RR...I would love for a mid carder to win that one. When was the last time one did win one to propel himself into stardom? 1997 with Austin? I can possibly say 2006 with Rey...but...
> 
> .



Chris Benoit in 2004. Batista in 2005.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 13, 2010)

Sorry Shadow, I just can't buy that. I mean, to me, there's a difference between not winning clean by using sneaky tactics and not winning clean cuz s--t got f--k'd in your favor. Sheamus hits the latter almost all the time, which would be fine if the E didn't push him in a way that seemed to try to make him a threat. It seems every time he's looking like he's supposed to be a force to be reckoned with, BAM, some sh-- happens that makes me wanna pity him rather than boo him.

Yeah, there are heels that aren't supposed to be taken seriously and just hated because they're annoying, like Laycool or how Angle use to be. Sheamus isn't one of them, but E looks to be confused to whether he is or not.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 13, 2010)

Nothing's wrong with Sheamus, fella.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 13, 2010)

A heel should never win clean too often. Flair is called the Dirtiest Player in the game because he won via cheating 99.9999% of the time.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 13, 2010)

They are trying new waters with Sheamus. Cowardly Lion/bully who could destroy midcards but is underdog against mainevent superfaces. Eventually a face turn when his facial expressions gets over with kids and they can package him as  face.


*
Smiley courtesy of forums.somethingawful.com*


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 13, 2010)

I like heels who go over clean 90% of the time in their matches and almost never put anyone over but themselves and their close friends.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 13, 2010)

@Sarun: This will happen.

@S.A.F.: lol, I see whatchu did der 

Still, I stand by my Sheamus issues. My problem isn't that he isn't winning cleanly. He's a heel. My deal is, he's _never_ won cleanly when it really counts, yet he's supposed to be powerful and revered. It just strikes me as weird.


----------



## Grandia (Oct 13, 2010)

Team SD > Team Raw

Kaval fans in for a treat 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Teddy Long started the show in the ring, no pyro. He announced a series of matches to determine Team Smackdown for Bragging Rights.

Undertaker was shown standing on the outside of the arena up on the edge of the Rose Garden. Paul Bearer will have a challenge for Taker tonight.

1. Rey Mysterio defeated Cody Rhodes to earn a spot on Team Smackdown. Rey won with the 619 and springboard splash. Rey will join Big Show on Team Smackdown.

Big Show, Hornswoggle, and Kaval were involved in a backstage segment. Kaval wants on Team Smackdown. Show says he can join if he defeats him tonight.

Paul Bearer talked for a while, alluding to a buried alive match.

2. Jack Swagger (w/Eagle) defeated MVP to earn a spot on Team Smackdown. Big Show sat in on commentary. Swagger won via tap out by ankle lock in a very short match. The Eagle was thrown into Michael Cole's lap.

Undertaker was shown outside up on the roof of the arena again as we go to commercial. WWE China footage was shown while pyro mats were laid out on the stage.

Big Show was still on commentary.

3. Alberto Del Rio defeated Chris Masters to earn a spot on Team Smackdown. Del Rio won via tap out after the armbar.

4. Edge defeated Dolph Ziggler to earn a sot on Team Smackdown. Edge picks up the win after spearing Ziggler as he came off the top rope. Big Show remained on commentary.

Undertaker was shown up on the roof again, overlooking the city of Portland.

5. Kaval survived a five-minute challenge with Big Show to earn a spot on Team Smackdown. Kaval had to last five minutes to win the spot on Team Smackdown. Kaval survived the five minutes, but just barely, as he was up in chokeslam position as the timer ran out.

Tyler Recks came out while Kaval was still in the ring, and challenged him to a match to take his spot on Team Smackdown. Teddy Long said no, but Kaval accepted, so Teddy made it official.

*6. Tyler Reks defeated Kaval to take his spot on Team Smackdown. Reks dominated and won with a modified torture rack/FU type move and takes Kaval's spot on Team Smackdown.*  
Drew McIntyre comes to the ring. Dashing Cody teaches us how to maintain fingernails.

7. Kofi Kingston defeated Drew McIntyre to win the final spot on Team Smackdown. Kingston won a short match after the Trouble in Paradise kick to become Team Smackdown as the final member.

Taker finally was off the roof and was shown in the backstage hallway with eerie purple lighting.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 13, 2010)

WWE getting lots pf good overseas talent.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 13, 2010)

Khris said:


> they're talking about credible heels... trips is a good/bad example


Hunter's a terrible example and part of the reason post-Attitude was as horrible as it was til Batista/Cena emerged.


----------



## Watchman (Oct 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Smackdown Spoilers_ 



Who the fuck is Tyler Reks?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 13, 2010)

Shirker said:


> Still, I stand by my Sheamus issues. My problem isn't that he isn't winning cleanly. He's a heel. My deal is, he's _never_ won cleanly when it really counts, yet he's supposed to be powerful and revered. It just strikes me as weird.


When it counts, heels normally win either by cheating like hell or having shit fall into place for them. Only uber monster heels like Vader or Sid usually circumvented that and Triple H was a complete anomaly.


----------



## Legend (Oct 13, 2010)

Watchman said:


> *Spoiler*: _Smackdown Spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is Tyler Reks?


Same question


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Tyler Reks is one of the guys who were called up during the old ECW, came up at the same time as Vance Archer. Was supposed to be a surfer but they fucked him up with the tight trunks instead board shorts look.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 13, 2010)

Heels winning main events cleanly...wtf, is this Japan or something?

Also...Tyler Reks is horseshit.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 13, 2010)

Duh. He used that weak ass missile drop kick as a finisher. Santino's finisher is better.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 13, 2010)

But since Tyler Reks is a heel that won cleanly, that must mean he's awesome and cool!!!! 

...fuck Tyler Reks.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 13, 2010)

Final Member of Team Raw will be. Mason Ryan. I'm callin it.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 13, 2010)

Why aren't they pushing Low Ki? WWE really is flip floppy as fuck when it comes to pushing people. Dude wins NXt 2 and is jobbing left and right. After the first one it seems like they failed at keeping NXT together as i expected from the oh so predictable WWE who sucks horribly at creating and pushing new talent consistently.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 13, 2010)

They still have a better track record than TNA.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 13, 2010)

TNA made Kaval X-Division champion and he beat Samoa Joe.

Not getting squashed by a bitchass surfer wannabe.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 13, 2010)

I meant making new stars. I mean look at TNA, the Main Event consists of ex WWE performers because Ditsy Carter needs to learn to shut up and sign the damn checks.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, if Samoa Joe ever bothered to stop being fatter than Mick Foley...


----------



## Klue (Oct 13, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Well, if Samoa Joe ever bothered to stop being fatter than Mick Foley...



He isn't that fat.


----------



## Legend (Oct 13, 2010)

Isnt Mason Ryan like Batista version 2?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _smackdown_ 




oh poor kaval, veteran mode awaits you dude


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 13, 2010)

Already read the spoilers. 

Also 

Jim Ross on the rumors of Taker retiring



> Where are all the rumors coming from regarding the retirement  plans of the Undertaker? Some emailers are contacting us as if these  rumors are fact and are etched in stone. These are the same,  unfounded rumors that begin making their rounds after each Wrestlemania.  My take on this matter is that Undertaker isn't retiring after WM27 in  Atlanta. I can easily see the Deadman competing for another three years  or so if his schedule is well managed. If forced to speculate, and  that's all I'm doing, wouldn't calling it a day after, say, Wrestlemania  30 make more sense? Bottom line is that Taker will retire when he's  damn well ready to retire plus I still stand by what I have always said  that he will never lose a match at Wrestlemania.


And then  



> Speaking of 'bottom lines' an emailer took me to task when I  said that Steve Austin's turn to become a villain was, in hindsight, ill  conceived. Why? Well, it didn't work, plain and simple. I thought it  was akin to making John Wayne a Nazi after seeing how it all played out  and again that's looking at something ala a Monday morning quarterback  when one's vision is 20/20.


----------



## Legend (Oct 13, 2010)

Good that heel austin stint annoyed me to no end, if they did do it could have been done better


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 13, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> You *do* realize that a vast majority of what happened during Attitude are extreme outliers and weren't conducive to long-term business health, don't you?


Long term business deals + teenage mark === yeabuwah?  I still like multiple storylines, though.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 13, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> I meant making new stars. I mean look at TNA, the Main Event consists of ex WWE performers because Ditsy Carter needs to learn to shut up and sign the damn checks.



Hopefully this new angle with the old boys running the show again leads to a push for the newer talent. Hopefully.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 13, 2010)

Ever since wrestling became more and more known as "fake" (most don't know difference between fake and scripted) sports/entertainment (somewhere around 1999-2002), it lost lot of points with many demographics. Those looking for pure aggression are likely to be drawn into MMA. I do believe it would be good to focus on families and kids at this climate until (or even after) MMA frenzy cools off.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 13, 2010)

Meh, pro wrestling is still awesome.  People are trying to be too hardcore/edgy by calling it fake.


Zen-aku said:


> Come on he still is
> 
> did u her him trash Nexus those weeks ago


Why woulda guy trash  his own stable?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 13, 2010)

Legend said:


> Isnt Mason Ryan like Batista version 2?



Kinda, he looks like him, but he's Welsh. He's Batista with Mic Skills.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 13, 2010)

Pffft....he's the second coming of Rob Terry is more like it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 13, 2010)

But, but...Mason uses a black hole slam!


----------



## Watchman (Oct 13, 2010)

A Welshman in the WWE? YES PLZ.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 13, 2010)

He's been workin dark matches possible call up soon.

Wide Barrah Vs. Mason Ryan book it.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 13, 2010)

WWE needs a young Northern Irishman now.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 13, 2010)

So Sheamus can have IRA war with someone?


----------



## Sarun (Oct 13, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> So Sheamus can have IRA war with someone?


Nope, as it seems few decades too late.

But we can have Home Games Series between Northern Irish guy, Mason Ryan, Drew McIntyre, Sheamus and Wade Barrett 2-3 years down the line, maybe scramble match or something.


----------



## Legend (Oct 13, 2010)

I wanna see a side by side pic of him and evolution batista


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 13, 2010)

Like that has stopped Vince in the past.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2010)

stable smellin I?


----------



## Sarun (Oct 13, 2010)

Khris said:


> stable smellin I?


Hopefully only after Nexus ran its course which would hopefully peak in WM 27 match: John Cena (RR Winner) vs Wade Barrett (WWE Champion) for WWE title and Cena's freedom.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2010)

booooo.. i want a full cena heel turn


----------



## Sarun (Oct 13, 2010)

Khris said:


> booooo.. i want a full cena heel turn


IMO, that only need to be considered once the little kids and fat chicks turns on him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2010)

come on, it would be that much sweeter if they like him


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 13, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Long term business deals + teenage mark === yeabuwah?  I still like multiple storylines, though.


You were talking about smarks. Try again.


----------



## Legend (Oct 13, 2010)

Cena better not win the rumble

I want Morrison to win it


----------



## Sarun (Oct 13, 2010)

Khris said:


> come on, it would be that much sweeter if they like him


WWE is not quite into WCW (2000) and TNA thinking that have heel-face/face-heel turns for the heck of it.
WWE have good history of having its *Main Event* talent do turns that are believable (and makes sense) in past 8-10 years.


Legend said:


> Cena better not win the rumble
> 
> I want Morrison to win it


If it is to further Nexus storyline and if Barrett is holding WWE title, I don't mind Cena winning it.


----------



## Legend (Oct 13, 2010)

But he just won it like 2 years ago right?

let the RR be something to push midcarders like the KotR was


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2010)

the heck of it? no man.. there has been a heavy request for a cena heel-turn.. cena already did everything he could do as a face.. it has ran its course..

time for some fresh heel-cena ideas..


----------



## Sarun (Oct 13, 2010)

Legend said:


> But he just won it like 2 years ago right?
> 
> let the RR be something to push midcarders like the KotR was


1st of all, I have absolutely no problem if Morrison wins RR and would be delighted.
But I do feel if Wade is the WWE Champion going to WM, then John Cena should probably the RR Winner.
Then again, could Wade do JBL and pull out Cena out of RR ala HBK.


Bottomline, I would be delighted if someone in the midcard who is looking to move up the card wins RR. I just said I don't mid Cena winning if it ends with Cena winning back his freedom at WM and finishing the angle at the biggest stage of'em all.

BTW, Hogan won 90 and 91, HBK won 95 and 96, and Austin won 97, 98 and 01. 2 year gap is alright.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 13, 2010)

You can count the number of midcarders that have won the Rumble on one hand and still have fingers left over.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 13, 2010)

Khris said:


> the heck of it? no man.. there has been a *heavy request* for a cena heel-turn.. cena already did everything he could do as a face.. it has ran its course..
> 
> time for some fresh heel-cena ideas..


Not with highest denominator in WWE universe.


Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> You can count the number of midcarders that have won the Rumble on one hand and still have fingers left over.


1st 2 was by midcarders. 04 can be argued, even 06. Oh yeah, 4 that leaves 1 finger.:33


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 13, 2010)

Thing is even if Barret wins before EC he is still losing it in the chamber. Five guys who want the title enough and hate him enough to take the title off him. They use the chamber to get titles off people and set up WM feuds.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 13, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Thing is even if Barret wins before EC he is still losing it in the chamber. Five guys who want the title enough and hate him enough to take the title off him. They use the chamber to get titles off people and set up WM feuds.


Triple H was pretty hated in 2003 EC match but he managed to win. Maybe Barrett can have Gabriel as his Orton in the match.

I still feel it would be good to get the happy ending by waiting until WM and also have the title on the line. Maybe RR victory could be used by WWE as Cena's last chance.

Then again R-Truth's words to Cena could be slow develpment that could possibly turn Cena, but I won't mind cena doesn't turn at all.


----------



## Legend (Oct 13, 2010)

yeah R-Truth's words may be a hint


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 13, 2010)

That was Triple H. Triple H has powers.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 13, 2010)

My uncle said WCW in the mid 90s shits on WWE today. He for some reason also dislikes CM Punk, thinks he's too small and weak to be a wrestler and says that even he can take Punk.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> You can count the number of midcarders that have won the Rumble on one hand and still have fingers left over.





sarun uchiha said:


> Not with highest denominator in WWE universe.
> 
> 1st 2 was by midcarders. 04 can be argued, even 06. Oh yeah, 4 that leaves 1 finger.:33



Jim Duggan
Big Jon Stud
Shawn Micheals(first win)
Steve Austin(first win)
Vince()
Chris Benoit
Bautista
Rey Mysterio

8 7 people


----------



## Sarun (Oct 13, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Jim Duggan
> Big Jon Stud
> Shawn Micheals(first win)
> Steve Austin(first win)
> ...


I do see ur view. I'll go with 8.

8 out of 23. About 33%

Last 10 Years:
3 out 10. 33%

Last 5 Years:
1 out of 5. 20%


Maybe 24% {(((33/3)+(33/2))+(20))/2); not completely  (or actual) scientific or statistical} that a midcarder would win this year.

Maybe, with youth movement, we can add around 4-6% more for this year.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 13, 2010)

Still say the fact Morrison made it to the final four in the Battle Royal was a test run. Also there is the persistent rumor that Trips will face Barret at WM. Trips is getting ready to retire as a wrestler due to being involved in corporate these days.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 13, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> You were talking about smarks. Try again.


I forgot context?





sarun uchiha said:


> *Triple H *was pretty hated in 2003 EC match but he managed to win. Maybe Barrett can have Gabriel as his Orton in the match.


 I stopped reading there.  H3 is a self made anomaly that I hope NEVER repeats himself.





Jareth Dallis said:


> That was Triple H. Triple H has powers.


Er...zaktly


S.A.F said:


> My uncle said WCW in the mid 90s shits on WWE  today. He for some reason also dislikes CM Punk, thinks he's too small  and weak to be a wrestler and says that even he can take Punk.


Your uncle is probably delusional with liquor and drugs.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 13, 2010)

2003 was the time when Hunter had the reign of terror!


----------



## Sarun (Oct 13, 2010)

Reign of Terror? He had wrong challengers. Steiner shouldn't have got 2 shots for WHC. I didn't feel Booker T should have been facing HHH for WHC at WM. Kevin Nash?
It was nice, lengthy reign steadying the new Big Gold belt.
Though I wished HBK got a longer reign. Maybe Chirs Jericho should have got an one on one shot but then again, he was a heel too.












On Jareth Dallis' topic of Wade potentially losing title at EC, if he were to win it soon:

Only people to retain the title in EC was Triple H (heel) and John Cena (face). There were 8 EC world title (WWE and WHC) matches so far. That is 25% retaining rate. So it doesn't really favor a defending Champion. 
3 face and 4 heels have come to those 8 EC world title matches. Of it,  only 1 face and 1 heel retained their title. Of course, John Cena was  victim to 1st Money In The Bank cash-in.
4 faces and 4 heels have won those 8 EC world title matches. So no advantage to either face or heels.

And at No Way Out/EC PPV, all world title EC matches ended with new Champion. 
Jareth, I do think Wade don't have much chance here.


----------



## Legend (Oct 13, 2010)

Maths in my wrasslin?


----------



## Sarun (Oct 13, 2010)

Legend said:


> Maths in my wrasslin?


I blame Royal Rumble topic that preceded this.
It always brings up those numbers and statistics.


----------



## Legend (Oct 13, 2010)

JoMo shall win


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 13, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Your uncle is probably delusional with liquor and drugs.



Well he does get high a lot. But he thinks he can take Rey and pretty much anyone who isn't buff or overweight. How he thinks he can't take Mark Henry but he can take Rey is beyond me.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 13, 2010)

Legend said:


> JoMo shall win





Courtesy of forums.somethingawful.com






Last week, internet boards were bitching about DB's "burial" by Sheamus, this week about a SD spoiler:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kaval loses his SD spot to Tyler Reks.:


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> My uncle said WCW in the mid 90s shits on WWE today. He for some reason also dislikes CM Punk, thinks he's too small and weak to be a wrestler and says that even he can take Punk.



Mid-90s WCW DOES shit on WWE today.

Vader vs Sting? The Dangerous Alliance? The Hollywood Blondes? 

FUCK YEAH


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 14, 2010)

NWA was so awesome back in the 80's


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 14, 2010)

Dream Match for WM, Punk Vs. Morrison falls count anywhere iron man match.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 14, 2010)

did someone say numbers?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQdtvyIY5Xk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 14, 2010)

Rey needs to finally stop being an underdog really. It kinda loses its edge when he has gone over Big Show and Kane. Dunno if that happened but its possible.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2010)

it would be better if he was a heel.. it would be much more believable.. or maybe win 95% of his matches with a roll up or something..


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 14, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Jamie Keyes got released. Damn...she was hot.



Ruthless..just sent her out there in this economy with reckless abandon. Being too muscular as a female in athletic entertainment company? Not the right way to go apparently.

And I disagree with JR...Taker's streak should definitly end. Honestly, Im starting to get tired of the streak.


----------



## Grandia (Oct 14, 2010)

what if Kane ended the streak?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 14, 2010)

I've decided to bust out my SummerSlam anthology. I'm gonna be watching them all from 88-07 over the next few days. 

Just started on the first SummerSlam, 1988.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 14, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Jim Duggan
> Big Jon Stud
> Shawn Micheals(first win)
> Steve Austin(first win)
> ...


I don't count the ones where the automatic WM title shot was up for grabs. And Vince wasn't a midcarder as he'd been *the* biggest heel in the company for more than a year up til then. So yeah, you can still count 'em on one hand.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Mid-90s WCW DOES shit on WWE today.
> 
> Vader vs Sting? The Dangerous Alliance? The Hollywood Blondes?
> 
> FUCK YEAH


'92-94 WCW was absolutely glorious in parts. Vader/Sting, Vader/Cactus Jack, Dangerous Alliance/Sting, Horsemen/Blondes, Austin/Steamboat, Rude/Steamboat... God, that was a great time to be a fan.

I kinda wish I could see Vader/Cena since Cena is basically a Sting analog. Could easily be better than Cena/Umaga LMS.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 14, 2010)

We need a good big man in WWE. Too bad we have to settle for Big Show, Mark Henry and Great Khali. 

Now i love Big Show but his in-ring isn't much to talk about and never really was to me.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 14, 2010)

Big Show? 

I would settle for Mark if he didn't job so much


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 14, 2010)

Except for Khali, those are good big men, but they just aren't prime Vader.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 14, 2010)

KING MABEL MY MAIN MAN


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2010)

i believe henry lost it all with the batisita feud delay.. 

just some bad luck 

mable was gangsta  

how many gimmicks can have you be held in your throne to the ring?

 we need corny gimmicks back... they were better than comic books, yes i said it..


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 14, 2010)

Khris said:


> it would be better if he was a heel.. it would be much more believable.. or maybe win 95% of his matches with a roll up or something..



Isn't that how he won all his matches against punk?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2010)

yet he buries kane


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2010)

...by losing to Kane repeatedly?


----------



## Watchman (Oct 14, 2010)

He's talking about last year, where Mysterio made Kane his bitch.


----------



## Legend (Oct 14, 2010)

Freddie Prinze Jr is back on the writing staff, good? bad?


----------



## Watchman (Oct 14, 2010)

The only thing I know about Freddie Prinze Jr. is that Ultimate Hulk thinks he's better in bed than him. **


----------



## Sarun (Oct 14, 2010)

After NXT Season 2 Finale, seems like McGillicutty is associated with his Genesis promo and A Riley as someone who could accidentally end up attacking Miz.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 14, 2010)

There was a joke about that on wrestling forum when Morrison, Miz, and AmDrag got in that fight that lead to the triple threat at HiaC.

"I'm surprised Riley didn't take that chance to randomly attack Miz."


----------



## Watchman (Oct 14, 2010)

Psh, don't you know that Riley only attacks black people?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 14, 2010)

wow.       **


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh that's right. Randomly attacking Watson and all.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 14, 2010)

That was a disastrous episode, ended a NXT 2 stable (if there were any plans), showed that Titus shouldn't have been brought to NXT, Lucky Canon may be slightly better heel but still s#$t, made Alex Riley a joke and lost McGillicutty almost all his McGillibuddies.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2010)

Holy crap, heel Jeff Hardy = English accent!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 14, 2010)

WWE is prepared to counter Immortal I hope. Cause I seriously doubt Nexus will be able to compete. Immortal after all isn't, one main eventer and a bunch of jobbers.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 14, 2010)

The saddest thing about Tara literally laying down for Madison just now is that the crowd chanted for her. She got over.

EDIT: 

Bah, who cares.

Crowd is electric tonight .


----------



## Sarun (Oct 14, 2010)

What is the need to counter Immortal? I just hope no storylines change for reaction to TNA. Cena-Nexus storyline is getting the slow build and is looking good so far.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 14, 2010)

Katarina Waters to TNA. This is a good thing.

Hopefully they see this whole Robbie E thing is a terrible idea. People don't like it. Jersey Shore is only appealing to people who like the car wreck.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 14, 2010)

Jeff Hardy=Antichrist of wrestling?

wat.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 14, 2010)

Again, I would like to note, Nexus has no staying power. Wade Barret and John Cena with 3 jobbers isn't the level Immortal is. Jeff Hardy + Fourtune + Flair = ratings. Everyone knows this.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 14, 2010)

If ratings was the sole thing WWE is concerned about, lots of turns might have happened but WWE is not just concerned with ratings, I do see a combination of ratings, merchandise, gaining good public image, mainstream acceptance.

They are not going to swing to tides one way or another that much. Cena turn might happen but it is necessary considering he is the ambassador of WWE. A turn that makes sense and with proper build-up would be more satisfying. So if Cena is turn to heel, there better be good angle which I feel this storyline could bring out. Then again, I don't mind if Cena doesn't turn at all.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 14, 2010)

Nexus has gotten into MEM territory. That is the problem. MEM territory is when you do nothin but beat downs and its lost its meaning.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 14, 2010)

All heel stables do *is* beat people down. The MEM's problem is the same one that plagued the NWO after 1997: All they did was win, win, win and people stopped giving a damn about the faces.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah but ya gotta space it out more. No one, wants to see the heel stable dominate the whole roster. Also NWO wasn't comprised of well I say this loosely, one guy with talent and a bunch of jobbers.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 14, 2010)

The card placement of the guys involved doesn't mean shit. The whole point of a heel stable is that they're dominant.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 14, 2010)

For all the jobbers tag, Nexus members have yet to job to anyone outside Main Eventers (seems to only to Orton and Cena) ever since they came to RAW. WWE is protecting them and other midcarders in the roster. WWE Universe doesn't see them as threatening individually but as formidable group especially since they broke their hearts by screwing Cena (though apparently subplot is Barrett keeping the other original members in dark and weeding out the weaklings).

Their heel factor seems to be that any Main Eventer could trash them (bar the leader Wade Barrett) but since they are so compact as a group and works in groups for most part, WWE universe couldn't get to see that. They need to build on it more and when a face/faces beats down a member, they get a huge pop. Listen how Cena got when he destroyed Tarvar. Audience were literally asking for more.

Unlike MEM and NWO, these aren't experienced wrestlers dominating the rosters, these are upstart heel rookies who are trying to disturb the status quo of mainevent superfaces.

They as a group bottom line is not really jobbers. Nexus as sum is really formidable.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 14, 2010)

But Nexus hasn't seemed dominant. A truly dominant stable would have all the titles once established to prove themselves a threat.


----------



## Grandia (Oct 14, 2010)

After watching impact, Jeff Hardy as heel went better than i thought honestly


----------



## Sarun (Oct 14, 2010)

They are rookies. They aren't intimidating alone unlike Hogan or Angle. This is whole new beast. Nexus is not another NWO or MEM. As I said they are upstarts trying to barge their way into status quo.

*But arguing my way, I do believe/admit none of the members have got anything on MEM or NWO on individual basis. You, Jareth, said something similar. *Many non-veteran factions also have failed like New Blood of WCW. What strikes me about this is that there are no opposing united veteran coalition.

And this does seems much fresher than usual stable angles. The thing is this slow build (to either Cena turn or Cena freeing himself) compared to shockers like Hogan's turn at Bash at the Beach.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 14, 2010)

Just watch, the IWC will begin nut hugging him now that he went heel.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2010)

Jeff Hardy turned into some weirdo with a pseudo British accent and he's talking this weird non-sense.

It's pretty much how I figure any Jeff Hardy heel turn would go. lol

Also...Dixie Carter said "Shit" and didn't get censored. lol


----------



## Raiden (Oct 15, 2010)

Tonight's Impact was pretty decent. I thought it was entertaining.

Hardy's promos were a little weird, but alright. Give him a couple of weeks and he should improve dramatically. These are new shoes he's walking in now.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 15, 2010)

Of course, I liked Jeff Hardy's heel gimmick better when Morrison did it. I mean the pseudo spiritual mumbo jumbo new age guru craziness. And it's not so much british as he is annunciating with a southern accent.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 15, 2010)

Forget it, man...John Morrison is nothing but the flippy dude that makes Platypus jokes to the fans now.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 15, 2010)

For now that is. Maybe they will eventually feed him some better lines.

But...Hawkins has his old music back!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 15, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> But Nexus hasn't seemed dominant. A truly dominant stable would have all the titles once established to prove themselves a threat.


They completely dominated the number one show for almost 3 months and have just now forced the number one star in the entire company to join them and be the leader's lackey. Not every stable needs to hold all the titles to be dominant.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 15, 2010)

Whatever. Nexus just comes off as repetitive.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 15, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> WWE is prepared to counter Immortal I hope. Cause I seriously doubt Nexus will be able to compete. Immortal after all isn't, one main eventer and a bunch of jobbers.



Why would they need to counter anything TNA is doing? For the vast majority of wrestling fans, TNA is nothing. Why do you think TNA moved from Monday nights so shortly after they made the move, and crawled back to Thursdays? And Impact is an hour after Superstars. 

Seriously, compare the attendances for TNA vs WWE shows. I'm pretty sure TNA also gives out tickets for free a lot of the time, no?

There is no reason for WWE to worry about anything TNA is doing.


----------



## Vox (Oct 15, 2010)

Nexus is golden. They've been changing things up lately so I dont get the repetitive thing..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 15, 2010)

TNA giving out tickets for free means nothing, as every WWE show I've ever attended was because they gave me tickets for free.

Paying for tickets is for chumps.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 15, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> TNA giving out tickets for free means nothing, as every WWE show I've ever attended was because they gave me tickets for free.
> 
> Paying for tickets is for chumps.



They were going to have two events in my area this month, but they cancelled them, fuck you WWE. 

My point still stands, whatever TNA does, WWE does not give a shit, and has no reason to counter anything they do.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2010)

like they didn't give a darn about hogan appearing in TNA at January fourth? 

maybe for the most part, but a jeff hardy heel is a big thing..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2010)

Khris said:


> like they didn't give a darn about hogan appearing in TNA at January fourth?
> 
> maybe for the most part, *but a jeff hardy heel is a big thing*..


----------



## Legend (Oct 15, 2010)

im thinking of going to the 3hr raw in philly


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


>



i wuz gonna reply, but your set is too cute and awesome  

*reps instead*


----------



## Legend (Oct 15, 2010)

Orton watched Impact for the "2nd Time" and tweeted about it and he says he has no pull.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 15, 2010)

Why did Maria Kannelis have sex with Chavo after her evening class?
- The teacher told her to do an essay for homework.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 15, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Whatever. Nexus just comes off as repetitive.


It just sounds like you're bitching just to bitch instead of having an actual valid point.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 15, 2010)

Khris said:


> like they didn't give a darn about hogan appearing in TNA at January fourth?
> 
> maybe for the most part, but a jeff hardy heel is a big thing..



It's not going to affect WWE at all. Just like Hogan in TNA isn't affecting TNA at all.


----------



## Watchman (Oct 15, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Nexus has gotten into MEM territory. That is the problem. MEM territory is when you do nothin but beat downs and its lost its meaning.



When was the last time they did a group beatdown on someone? I can't recall when they last did one - it was certainly before HiAC.

That said, Nexus has become disappointing lately. It's turning into Barrett + Enhancement Talent (except-for-maybe-Gabriel) when it could have been so much more.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 15, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Whatever. Nexus just comes off as repetitive.


That's a broad perspective. Lots of stuff in Sports Entertainment might come off as repetitive.


Vox said:


> Nexus is golden. They've been changing things up lately so I dont get the repetitive thing..


Though I do hope all members of Nexus gets more development.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 15, 2010)

Watchman said:


> When was the last time they did a group beatdown on someone? I can't recall when they last did one - it was certainly before HiAC.
> 
> That said, Nexus has become disappointing lately. It's turning into Barrett + Enhancement Talent (except-for-maybe-Gabriel) when it could have been so much more.



So much more? All those guys are mid card level. The entire reason for Nexus was just to get Barret over. They're lucky to even be getting this much exposure considering they've done nothing prior to being in Nexus.

Realistically, what else is there for everyone not named Barret to do?


----------



## Legend (Oct 15, 2010)

All of them are salvageable except slater and otunga


----------



## Watchman (Oct 15, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> So much more? All those guys are mid card level. The entire reason for Nexus was just to get Barret over. They're lucky to even be getting this much exposure considering they've done nothing prior to being in Nexus.
> 
> Realistically, what else is there for everyone not named Barret to do?



Yes, they're midcard level aside from Barrett and Gabriel, but they're being treated as lowercard.

And Barrett could have gotten over without Nexus - just with the standard "up and coming heel" routine.

And there could have been a fairly nice storyline about Rookies vs. the Establishment - an anti-Corporation, so to speak. That's what I was hoping to see after the NXT Riot, or at the very least after Summerslam.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 15, 2010)

Jeff Hardy is the "anti-Christ of wrestling" and he'll destroy you all with his "twist of hate" 



He's turned into like a more lucid Brian Kendrick, who is proclaiming to be a God.

Maybe they'll feud? 

Oh yeah...TNA signed Katie Lea. Maybe she'll be the third wheel in Madison Rayne's lesbian slave group.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 15, 2010)

Sometimes I wish WWE do some outright lez angles.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 15, 2010)

The last one was when Dawn Marie tricked Torrie Wilson into having sex with her and they started making out.

Dawn Marie was a pimpette. 

Oh wait...was that before or after Mickie/Trish?


----------



## Sarun (Oct 15, 2010)

before.

Hope a bit of lez (implicit) action in AJ-Kaitlyn.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 15, 2010)

Katie Lea will be teaming with Daffney mark my words.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 15, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jeff Hardy is the "anti-Christ of wrestling" and he'll destroy you all with his "twist of hate"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeff Hardy trancing out on-top of the Lethal Lockdown cage = quality entertainment. 



> Oh wait...was that before or after Mickie/Trish?


I think it was before. Dawn Marie/Torrie was 2002/2003-ish, wasn't it?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 15, 2010)

Can Daff be hardy's valet?  Yes please?  And oh how I wish Kendrick would fight him.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 15, 2010)

Matt Hardy released!

In before he joins a certain company .


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 15, 2010)

He was probably miserable anyway.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 15, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Yes, they're midcard level aside from Barrett and Gabriel, but they're being treated as lowercard.


Justin Gabriel is mid level talent ~_~.  What do you have in mind for them that is realistic and with in their abilities?

They're not being treated as lowercard talent. A lower card wrestler is Chavo Guerreror or Vladimor Kozlov. They have way more screen time, and because of Nexus' brand name they are over by association. It's way more than what most rookies get coming into the WWE. 



> And Barrett could have gotten over without Nexus - just with the standard "up and coming heel" routine.


 He would not be anywhere near as over or as threatening with out the Nexus. I'm not sure what a standard "up and coming heel" routine is. What exactly is a non-standard up and coming heel routine?



> And there could have been a fairly nice storyline about Rookies vs. the Establishment - an anti-Corporation, so to speak. That's what I was hoping to see after the NXT Riot, or at the very least after Summerslam.


 That would just be a Millionaire's club vs New Blood, except no one has any reason to care or respect the Rookies. 

And it's already that, the entire plot revolves around them trying to destroy the establishment (and they basically already have). The entire reason why they acquired John Cena was so they'd have a powerful tool to do so.


----------



## Watchman (Oct 15, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Justin Gabriel is mid level talent ~_~.  What do you have in mind for them that is realistic and with in their abilities?



Justin Gabriel is definitely a potential upper midcarder. He has the size, has a nice mix of high flying, mat wrestling and power moves, and has been given significant time against Cena and Orton (and been put over TREMENDOUSLY by Cole, which shows Management has faith in him)



> They're not being treated as lowercard talent. A lower card wrestler is Chavo Guerreror or Vladimor Kozlov. They have way more screen time, and because of Nexus' brand name they are over by association. It's way more than what most rookies get coming into the WWE.



They are, for the most part, treated as not on par with even midcarders, and only halfway decent when they outnumber their opponents by a factor of two (and not even always then). For instance, their singles matches after Summerslam - damn near all of them had Nexus members getting the snot beaten out of them by midcarders, and the majority had them winning only by countout. 



> He would not be anywhere near as over or as threatening with out the Nexus. I'm not sure what a standard "up and coming heel" routine is. What exactly is a non-standard up and coming heel routine?



Look at Carlito, Kennedy, MVP for examples from the past 5 years - cocky arrogant heels with good midcard debuts that then work their way up. As opposed to "tearing up the arena with 7 other guys, forcing the Top Face of the company to be taken out via stretcher."



> That would just be a Millionaire's club vs New Blood, except no one has any reason to care or respect the Rookies.



Precisely. The reason Millionaire's Club vs. New Blood (and MEM vs. Frontline) failed was because people cheered the established main event stars over the "random new kids". Making the young talent the Heels instead of trying to get people to cheer Sean O'Haire or Eric Young over Sting would be the best way to do such a storyline, and brutally effective - you get instant heat with the Nexus, for instance, ruining Ricky Steamboat's celebration of his DVD set coming out - are you trying to tell me further acts like that wouldn't give Nexus more Heel Heat?



> And it's already that, the entire plot revolves around them trying to destroy the establishment (and they basically already have). The entire reason why they acquired John Cena was so they'd have a powerful tool to do so.



Nah, the plot's slipped from that point. It's all about Barrett now, not the "Bigger Picture" they've stopped talking about.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 15, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Justin Gabriel is definitely a potential upper midcarder. He has the size, has a nice mix of high flying, mat wrestling and power moves, and has been given significant time against Cena and Orton (and been put over TREMENDOUSLY by Cole, which shows Management has faith in him)


He has the potential yes, but he is still midcard talent. He isn't noticeably any better than  R-Truth, Dolph Ziggler, Evan Bourne, Kofi Kingston (ok maybe him), Santino, Goldust, Tyson Kidd, Christian, John Morrison, Cody Rodes, Kaval or Dos Carras Jr. I would definitely call him middle of the pack. It's not to say that he can't become any better, but it's not like he is a talent the likes the WWE has never seen before. 





> They are, for the most part, treated as not on par with even midcarders, and only halfway decent when they outnumber their opponents by a factor of two (and not even always then). For instance, their singles matches after Summerslam - damn near all of them had Nexus members getting the snot beaten out of them by midcarders, and the majority had them winning only by countout.


They are midcarders, but they have main event exposure. 





> Look at Carlito, Kennedy, MVP for examples from the past 5 years - cocky arrogant heels with good midcard debuts that then work their way up. As opposed to "tearing up the arena with 7 other guys, forcing the Top Face of the company to be taken out via stretcher."


All three of those guys got over in different ways with feuds with different storylines. Being cocky and arrogant is only their persona, not their story.



Precisely. The reason Millionaire's Club vs. New Blood (and MEM vs. Frontline) failed was because people cheered the established main event stars over the "random new kids". Making the young talent the Heels instead of trying to get people to cheer Sean O'Haire or Eric Young over Sting would be the best way to do such a storyline, and brutally effective - you get instant heat with the Nexus, for instance, ruining Ricky Steamboat's celebration of his DVD set coming out - are you trying to tell me further acts like that wouldn't give Nexus more Heel Heat?[/quote] Well they did screw Cena. That's a pretty big plot point. That single handily will extend their relevancy for a few months. 





> Nah, the plot's slipped from that point. It's all about Barrett now, not the "Bigger Picture" they've stopped talking about.


Well it's about Barret and Cena. If Cena makes a full heel turn, who knows what will happen? Not only that but with Survivor Series coming up next the rest of Nexus might get fleshed out more. 

Yes, Nexus are lackeys. But that is point of the story. They are shifting from a brotherhood to a mafia. You can see the tension between Otunga and Barret so it's not like this is something happening by coincidence, it is part of the plot. With Barret being the don of the group, it will establish his credibility (like how Sheamus now doesn't need the belt to be threatening). All the guys in Nexus are young, so it's not like the WWE is missing the boat. Those guys can still be put over at any time.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 15, 2010)

TNA did a 1.4...their highest rating on Thursday night ever.

The THEY angle + JWoww actually worked.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The last one was when Dawn Marie tricked Torrie Wilson into having sex with her and they started making out.
> 
> Dawn Marie was a pimpette.
> 
> Oh wait...was that before or after Mickie/Trish?



Mickie/Trish angle beats 75% of any wrestling angles from moment it started till now.. 

it was so greatly built..  

i remember everyone marking for mickie at that wrestlemania, it was what developed mickie as an natural fan favorite(like her weather face or heel) 




Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> TNA did a 1.4...their highest rating on Thursday night ever.
> 
> The THEY angle + JWoww actually worked.



inb4 controversy sparks ratings(or whatever)..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 15, 2010)

I can't wait until they find out that the Orlando Jordan/Eric Young segment did the highest ratings on the show.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2010)

lol.. whut.. TNA has to concentrate on low cards/knockouts..

i remember scoring the highest ratings with the knockouts when they were live on mondays..


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2010)

1.4 with no REAL competition on that day. TNA sucks.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Grandia (Oct 15, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> TNA did a 1.4...their highest rating on Thursday night ever.
> 
> The THEY angle + JWoww actually worked.



it was a quite a good show i say

ratings breakdown,lolz at jwoww



> 1.53 Bischoff and Carter’s attorney talk about the document Carter signed, Hogan/Bischoff come to the ring and explain their actions, Abyss comes out and does the same, Jarrett comes out and does the same.
> 
> 1.52 Fortune comes out and reveals that they are alligned with Hogan/Bischoff group, Hardy comes out and explains his actions, Nash/Sting shown backstage, Nash/Sting come to the ring and turn down the invitation to join Immortal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 15, 2010)

Word has it several WWE wrestlers are getting burned out on wrestling in general.


----------



## Legend (Oct 15, 2010)

Edge being one of them


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2010)

anyone know who specifically is getting burned out? I know its not really the top top guys.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 15, 2010)

No names were listed but Edge will retire in two years, 4 will retire as well once their contracts expire, and one is said to be ready to jump ship once it expires.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 15, 2010)

If Jeff is the anti-Christ of wrestling now, what does that make Matt? Jesus?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 15, 2010)

Matt's more like a fat Judas. Not a big enough name to be the Big J himself. 

Kane cutting a promo without his goofy promo music saddened me, though Taker stealing his shit made me laugh. They need to have another lightning bolt battle just to add another layer of retardedness into the feud.

Masters/Del Rio was great for such a short match. Tyler Reks garnered a "Who the fuck is that?" reaction from me when he came out, then I remembered he was on ECW. Then I wondered why he wasn't bringing a surfboard out. 

Edge SUCKS. That is all.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 15, 2010)

Reks may be able to get somewhere in time, once he ups his attire. The beard is a nice touch.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 16, 2010)

He looks like a bum. I was kinda bummed that he took Kaval's spot.

Looks like Matt Hardy finally got fired. I feel bad for the guy after watching his youtube video. He seems really delusional and depressed. Hey may suicide soon.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 16, 2010)

John Cena likes Fist of the North Star?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 16, 2010)

I hope Matt isn't that bad.

I think Kaval may be injured, but word has it he will turn heel because Rey wants to feud with him.


----------



## Legend (Oct 16, 2010)

jobbing -> getting mad due to losing streak -> heel turn


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 16, 2010)

Count on MVP eventually leaving, since he is noticing a lot of young guys are getting pushes instead of him.


----------



## Vox (Oct 16, 2010)

MVP sucks anyway so thats no big.

EDIT: Regal's twitter makes for some lulz. I love that man. No homo. Well, maybe a little homo.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 16, 2010)

MVP had a chance but he fucked it up by not kissing Vince's ass or licking Triple H's balls.


----------



## Watchman (Oct 16, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> No names were listed but Edge will retire in two years, 4 will retire as well once their contracts expire, and one is said to be ready to jump ship once it expires.



lolDirtsheets.



S.A.F said:


> MVP had a chance but he fucked it up by not kissing Vince's ass or licking Triple H's balls.



He had no chance whatsoever. He was on the same brand as Michael Hayes.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 16, 2010)

I thought his ambassador like role in WWE would keep him relevant. 

Apparently not.


----------



## Grandia (Oct 16, 2010)

The Pope vs The Anti-christ

Think about it


----------



## Starrk (Oct 16, 2010)

Grandia said:


> The Pope vs The Anti-christ
> 
> Think about it



I'd rather see Goku vs Superman, but they're not wrestlers.


----------



## Watchman (Oct 16, 2010)

Stark said:


> I'd rather see Goku vs Superman, but they're not wrestlers.



Cena vs. Darren Young was jokingly referred to as Goku vs. Superman on Wrestling Forum, at least. (geddit, Cena's like Superman and Darren Young has Anime Hair )


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 16, 2010)

I KNEW Goku was black.


----------



## Legend (Oct 16, 2010)

Well bardock was, Goku is half


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2010)

only thing wrong; is that goku would sneezestomp superman 

*prepares to discuss/troll*


----------



## Grandia (Oct 16, 2010)

Piccolo is blacker than both of them


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 16, 2010)

Well actually, this was reported on the reliable ones. Nodq.com PWInsider, and F4Online.


----------



## Legend (Oct 16, 2010)

pikkon and popo are blacker


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 16, 2010)

Legend said:


> pikkon and popo are blacker



Pikkon was filler though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2010)

Khris said:


> only thing wrong; is that goku would sneezestomp superman
> 
> *prepares to discuss/troll*



Those morons in the battledome always choose Superman. 

Superman would lose because Superman's a pussy.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 16, 2010)

They will always use Superman's own brokenness as a defense.


----------



## Watchman (Oct 16, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Those morons in the battledome always choose Superman.
> 
> Superman would lose because Superman's a pussy.



Someone clearly needs to read "_What's So Funny About Truth, Justice & the American Way?_"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Someone clearly needs to read "_What's So Funny About Truth, Justice & the American Way?_"



Manchester Black is an even bigger pussy than Superman.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 17, 2010)

What's this? A supes vs Goku debate...Count me in!!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 17, 2010)

The Juice Man said:


> Pikkon was filler though.



Pikkon was Dat dude. A cool character. Too bad he was filler.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 17, 2010)

Goku Vs. Superman Vs. Sasuke the triple threat mary sue battle of the century!!


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 17, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Goku Vs. Superman Vs. Sasuke the triple threat mary sue battle of the century!!



Knowing Sasuke, he'd probably no-sell Goku's Spirt Bomb.


----------



## Legend (Oct 17, 2010)

like vs deidara


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 17, 2010)

*According to a report on , newly called-up WWE wrestlers as well as lower-card wrestlers are required to attend a weekly ?promo class? directed by Vince McMahon where he instructs them on how to conduct promos. One person noted that the instruction varies from week-to-week as McMahon cannot make up his mind on what he wants.*

Vinnie Mac skooling the yung boyz on promo skills? If this is true, then this is a good idea. Vince is an excellent mic worker himself, one of the best ever, imo. Then again, he's probably just yelling in their ears...

Vince: PRIMO!! I SED SPEEK IT UP A LIL!!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 17, 2010)

Not to mention he would copy their moves. The biggest epic of no sell ever! Let's make this a battle royal, no over the top rope rule. Throw in as many broken characters as possible!

You can only really get good with promos by doing. It's like public speaking. You get more comfortable by doing it more, also goin first helps.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Goku Vs. Superman Vs. *Sasuke *the triple threat mary sue battle of the century!!







Kagekatsu said:


> Knowing Sasuke, he'd probably no-sell Goku's Spirt Bomb.



i geeeeeeet eeeeet 

Superman/Triple H: Pedigree/Heat Vision
Sasuke/Ultimate Warrior*stands up*: 
Superman/Triple H:


----------



## Vox (Oct 17, 2010)

Vince schooling foos in mic work. No one is better at it than Vince so at least they have a decent teacher.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 17, 2010)

I hope he pays special attention to Michael McGillicutty .


----------



## Grandia (Oct 17, 2010)

Raiden said:


> I hope he pays special attention to Michael McGillicutty .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 17, 2010)

I think Vince should be more concerned that Alex Riley will attack him accidentally.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 17, 2010)

Riley will never EVVVVVVVVVVVVER live that down.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 17, 2010)

But this way, we will never forget Riley.  Also, I lulled at Sauce no selling.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2010)

punk is blond again


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 17, 2010)

> The Wrestling Observer is reporting that Freddie Prinze Jr's role in WWE  will be that of a producer and creative director. Prinze got in touch  with WWE back in August and expressed interest in working for the  company again, and it's being said that although he has been re-hired,  he will not be traveling to Stamford. Instead, he will attend creative  meetings via conference call from Los Angeles, and will fly to most TV  tapings to produce and direct backstage segments and vignettes.


What's this now


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 17, 2010)

I hope Freddie Prinze Jr. scripts all the shows like Scooby Doo or She's All That.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 17, 2010)

I didn't watch wrestling back then, but I'm watching the SummerSlam anthology, and I'm at SummerSlam 1992. Pretty wild that the Intercontinental title match was the main event, going to assume that was because it was in the UK, British Bulldog being in the main event, etc, etc. ???

Kind wished I did watch wrestling back then, I'd have been like, almost 5 years old then, would've been cool to actually believe wrestling is 100% real, like a little kid does. 

What's the title worth nowadays? 


EDIT: Lol, for awhile I thought my sound kept cutting out, but they bleep it when they say WWF.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 17, 2010)

Because it was ruled that they could say World Wrestling Federation, but WWF is a no no, once you go to war with the pandas you're more owned than Santino facing Lesnar.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 17, 2010)

^^ pfft, cobra > F5!


----------



## Raiden (Oct 17, 2010)

A panda will break Undertaker's undefeated streak.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 17, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Because it was ruled that they could say World Wrestling Federation, but WWF is a no no, once you go to war with the pandas you're more owned than Santino facing Lesnar.



Yeah, I know, but I watched for a bit before I was like, oh yeah... derp.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> *According to a report on , newly called-up WWE wrestlers as well as lower-card wrestlers are required to attend a weekly ?promo class? directed by Vince McMahon where he instructs them on how to conduct promos. One person noted that the instruction varies from week-to-week as McMahon cannot make up his mind on what he wants.*
> 
> Vinnie Mac skooling the yung boyz on promo skills? If this is true, then this is a good idea. Vince is an excellent mic worker himself, one of the best ever, imo. Then again, he's probably just yelling in their ears...
> 
> Vince: PRIMO!! I SED SPEEK IT UP A LIL!!





Raiden said:


> I hope he pays special attention to Michael McGillicutty .



 all of NXT2....




Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I think Vince should be more concerned that Alex Riley will attack him accidentally.





Jareth Dallis said:


> Riley will never EVVVVVVVVVVVVER live that down.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm shocked Riley didn't attack Miz that night Morrison, Miz, and Bryan got to scrappin.


----------



## Grandia (Oct 18, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> I'm shocked Riley didn't attack Miz that night Morrison, Miz, and Bryan got to scrappin.



they dont look the same to him


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 18, 2010)

I hope Riley never feuds with MVP...Kofi might not be safe.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 18, 2010)

Speaking on kofi.  WrestlingForum seems to think him not talented and just where he deserves to be if not overpushed.  Thoughts?  Personally, it's coming across as just a lil bit racist, but enough evidence has not yet been built to call them on their bs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2010)

imo, kofi looks to me; to be another shelton..

i see another push he won't get the best off.. not his fault, though..

he's one of the better guys in-ring though..certainly better than MVP..

he should turn heel, and go bad jamaican.. and go "hey bredehy boi "

that would da shiz 

change his finisher into "da ba' laig"


----------



## Watchman (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't see what the hate is for Kofi either. He's certainly got the skills to be a main eventer, and is over as hell.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2010)

he lacks a interesting personality though..

i don't wanna see a happy guy fighting.. at least cena is a hero type guy, who goes mad-fuck when he's pissed off..

kofi scratches cars


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lz_fm3pYITs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

ah vince.. what happened to ruthless aggression


----------



## Legend (Oct 18, 2010)

kofi was fucking shit up though


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 18, 2010)

Nothing wrong with Kofi in general, but his series with Ziggler showed he's not ready yet. Sort of like how Edge got stuck into feuds with A-Train and crap for a long time because WWE didn't think he was ready yet either.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 18, 2010)

khris, WWE is not getting a lot of flakes though in that campaign and i  am not impressed with people attacking. Maybe it's because they are  using it out of context that's kindah pissing me off. Though I am yet to  join any of the Support the WWE campaigns.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2010)

sarun uchiha said:


> khris, WWE is not getting a lot of flakes though in that campaign and i  am not impressed with people attacking. Maybe it's because they are  using it out of context that's kindah pissing me off. Though I am yet to  join any of the Support the WWE campaigns.



its not that.. if this happened 3-4 years ago, vince would create a gimmick/storyline and ended it with those naysayers joining a prestigious club..

my point is that vince got pussified.. dammit i am talking about a man who wrestled "god"..in a storyline..

never liked vince yet always respected him for taking cheap shots and stooping low.. 

HLA anyone?

yet, with time he's getting less aggressive, and that doesn't speak well for wrestling in general..


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 18, 2010)

Ya'll heard the news? Theres a big chance that Tough Enough might be making a return. And not the series of challenges that occured on RAW and SD...Im talking bout the actual reality show. I actually enjoyed the show when it aired on MTV. I hope it does come back.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2010)

MIZ 2.0


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 18, 2010)

Tough Enough? But I thought it was called NXT nowadays


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 18, 2010)

Khris said:


> its not that.. if this happened 3-4 years ago, vince would create a gimmick/storyline and ended it with those naysayers joining a prestigious club..
> 
> my point is that vince got pussified.. dammit i am talking about a man who wrestled "god"..in a storyline..
> 
> ...


Eh, it's a different time and a different situation, though. Even Vince, as gung-ho as he usually has been about telling people that hate him where to stick it, realizes that most of the same old stuff he used to do as a response to criticisms levied against him would do more harm than good at this point. He just simply doesn't have the wiggle room to use his "Fuck everyone except us" stance like he has in the past.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 18, 2010)

This is a good idea at any rate since NXT fails seriously.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 18, 2010)

A tribute to one of the overlooked greats:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWu6FS6Uc_0[/YOUTUBE]

Why the WWE never signed this guy I'll never know.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2010)

There is absolutely nothing interesting about any of the enw guys really. Only a few exceptions


----------



## Legend (Oct 18, 2010)

i remember him from my 1st wrestling game, WCW Mayhem


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 18, 2010)

Legend said:


> i remember him from my 1st wrestling game, WCW Mayhem



He was my hero when I was like 11 years old. My absolute hero.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 18, 2010)

He was Goldbergs first victim


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Eh, it's a different time and a different situation, though. Even Vince, as gung-ho as he usually has been about telling people that hate him where to stick it, realizes that most of the same old stuff he used to do as a response to criticisms levied against him would do more harm than good at this point. He just simply doesn't have the wiggle room to use his "Fuck everyone except us" stance like he has in the past.



its more of the reason that wrestling has really lost it 

back then, ppl really gave a shit about that stuff, fans were fucking passionate about wrestling.. right now, the main face of the company joins the main heel faction and you get a 2.8 rating 2 weeks later..

thing is, now more than ever; vince needs that mentality back.. he needs to get fans psyched again.. the only part of the vid where i was really into is when he said " the world wrestling entertainment".. 

maybe i guess for the sake of linda, he has been chained a bit.. who knows, guess we'll find out when all this blows out..


----------



## Sarun (Oct 18, 2010)

Ever since UFC came up, it is unlikely WWE can overcome the pure aggression that it brings forefront. Vince going aggressive is one of the reason WWE is low rate in sponsership revenue because advertisers don't wanna be associated with it. Going less aggressive and PG seems to be his tactic to wriggle out of this. Attitude era might have saved WWE but it somewhat peaked wrestling, hopefully not for long.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 18, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> He was Goldbergs first victim



Goldberg..I drank the koolaid as a kid. Thought he was hot shit... 

Dude had basically two moves, which he managed to botch occasionally.


----------



## Legend (Oct 18, 2010)

He was mah hero


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2010)

sarun uchiha said:


> Ever since UFC came up, it is unlikely WWE can overcome the pure aggression that it brings forefront. Vince going aggressive is one of the reason WWE is low rate in sponsership revenue because advertisers don't wanna be associated with it. Going less aggressive and PG seems to be his tactic to wriggle out of this. Attitude era might have saved WWE but it somewhat peaked wrestling, hopefully not for long.



by "aggressive" don't mean blood sport.. i mean how vince deals with situations or storylines.. 

in that vid, it shows vince takes crap.. i remember a couple of years ago, vince had a quarrel with a basketball team and made the whole night against that team..


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 18, 2010)

I am ashamed to admit I am from the state that basketball team is from.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 18, 2010)

It is going to more bad press for WWE (not just Linda) if they do that to Democrats in this political landscape. It is going to bring unwanted attention. What he is doing is asking his audience to support him and it is the best strategy in the long term at this point even if it isn't as effective for now.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 18, 2010)

The whole "Stand-Up For WWE" thing is in response to Linda's opponents using the WWE to slander her campaign.

Some examples can be found on Linda's wikipedia page.


----------



## Grandia (Oct 18, 2010)

nice to see Ezekiel back, the last ECW champion dominating lil rey rey


----------



## Starrk (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't know what to think of the Big Show anymore. He's just a big, goofy guy now. The Great Khali was doing that gimmick as the Punjabi Playboy before Show. 

And Wade Barret makes me want to throw up.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 18, 2010)

Hugh Morrus was Goldberg's first victim.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 18, 2010)

Is it odd that I actually Miss, DX reuniting by now to prove they are corporate sell outs and hock merch?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2010)

That was a nice finish to Raw...the battle royal not the nexus/cena segment.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 18, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> That was a nice finish to Raw...the battle royal not the nexus/cena segment.



They need to stop ending Raw with Nexus.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 19, 2010)

So they shouldn't end the go-home show pimping the biggest angle going on the brand?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 19, 2010)

damn la parka was awesome.  I forgot just how much wcw's cruiserweights ruled the world.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 19, 2010)

I started balling on the floor when Wade threw his water in Cena's face.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 19, 2010)

Khris said:


> its more of the reason that wrestling has really lost it
> 
> back then, ppl really gave a shit about that stuff, fans were fucking passionate about wrestling.. right now, the main face of the company joins the main heel faction and you get a 2.8 rating 2 weeks later..


Again, different times, different situation.



> thing is, now more than ever; vince needs that mentality back.. he needs to get fans psyched again.. the only part of the vid where i was really into is when he said " the world wrestling entertainment"..


That mentality would more than likely lead to the WWE losing a lot of important sponsors and a shitload of money. It's not feasible whatsoever. 



> maybe i guess for the sake of linda, he has been chained a bit.. who knows, guess we'll find out when all this blows out..


Linda may've been the catalyst, but the company was more than likely going to have to do it regardless.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 19, 2010)

It's more. After five-ish months of Nexus. We really don't care anymore. We just find it hard to give a shit. And some of us are more interested in the Bragging Rights match than a title match. Title Matches at PPV's like Survivor Series, Royal Rumble or Bragging Rights are fodder, no one cares, since the PPV is about the big tag match or in the case of RR, the Rumble.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 19, 2010)

Nexus angle gets more reactions from *more people* and is better developed than SD vs RAW rivalry. Though, the last Nexus segment did require bit more of oomph.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 19, 2010)

Team RAW is full of fail. Team Smackdown should theoretically kick their ass for the second year in a row.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 19, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Team RAW is full of fail. Team Smackdown should theoretically kick their ass for the second year in a row.



 I hope they do win 2nd time in a row. But probably will not.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 19, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> It's more. After five-ish months of Nexus. We really don't care anymore. We just find it hard to give a shit. And some of us are more interested in the Bragging Rights match than a title match. Title Matches at PPV's like Survivor Series, Royal Rumble or Bragging Rights are fodder, no one cares, since the PPV is about the big tag match or in the case of RR, the Rumble.





The title matches at Bragging Rights and Survivor Series were more important than the special matches. Who exactly do you know that has cared for more than 1 or 2 survivor series matches the past 13 years or so?

Royal Rumble, yes usually the battle royal is the most hyped thing and people are always looking forward to it. Survivor Series? Not really...usually just a bunch of midcarders thrown together at the last minute. HBK/HHH/Cena from last year was more important than anything else on those cards. From the top of my head I can recall TakervsBatista, the first Elimination Chamber, HBK vs Bret Hart. At least the last 5 years, it's usually been about the title vs the Survivor Series matches.

I remember rumors that they were even going to cancel Survivor Series all together.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 19, 2010)

Maybe so. But there is still a segment of those watching who like with Legacy or Punk Vs Rey, were bored with it before it was even done. With Legacy it was eventually supposed to lead up to Ted turning face, what happened? Orton turned face as a result.

Team Raw is NOT full of fail. They have Miz, Sheamus, Morrison, Punk and Big Zeke. Smackdown will implode.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 19, 2010)

I think RAW will win. This event is all about the captains, and I see Miz having more momentum than the Big Show. It could go either way, but I'm definitely thinking RAW.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 19, 2010)

I am sure argument between what "small" segment wants and what *more people* want would/should end in one way when the goal of the company is to sell its products.

Besides, Nexus angle has more long term viability than a Bragginf Rights trophy, has SD even bragged last year?


----------



## Darc (Oct 19, 2010)

Wade Barrets Bragging Rights picture for him v/s Orton was creepy as hell, he's looking like a hunch back, shit was creepy if anyone caught it. They should change that.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 19, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Team Raw is NOT full of fail. They have Miz, Sheamus, Morrison, Punk and Big Zeke. Smackdown will implode.



What? Is Team Smackdown supposed to fear John Morrison's magical ability to hit someone and end up eliminating himself from a battle royal as a result every week? 

Or is it CM Punk's ability to lose to Big Show all the time?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 19, 2010)

I know the rivalry is over, but I'm a little surprised at rey and adr being cool.  Step 1 to eventual face turn, check?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 19, 2010)

Last I checked, he and Del Rio punched each other at the same time and they eliminated each other.

Smackdown is going to implode on Sunday. Edge will spear Swagger and get him eliminated. And it will go downhill from there.


----------



## Grandia (Oct 19, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Speaking on kofi.  WrestlingForum seems to think him not talented and just where he deserves to be if not overpushed.  Thoughts?  Personally, it's coming across as just a lil bit racist, but enough evidence has not yet been built to call them on their bs.



This is all they had to do again:



but nooooooo


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 19, 2010)

To be honest, I really don't care who wins. IMO, this whole RAW vs SD thing got stale years ago. I just cant take it serious.

*The official WWE website has named "the Top 25 talkers in WWE history." Here's the list:

25. Sheamus
24. Rick Rude
23. Santino Marella
22. The Million Dollar Man
21. The Miz
20. Jesse Ventura
19. Triple H
18. Paul Heyman
17. Edge
16. Mr. McMahon
15. Superstar Billy Graham
14. Mick Foley
13. Hulk Hogan
12. CM Punk
11. Randy Savage
10. JBL
9. Bobby Heenan
8. Dusty Rhodes
7. John Cena
6. Jake Roberts
5. Chris Jericho
4. Ric Flair
3. The Rock
2. Roddy Piper
1. Steve Austin *

What do ya'll think about this list? Personally, I dont think Santino or HHH should be on this list. I like Cena...but lets be real here. He does not belong on this list, what so ever.

JBL...over Hogan and Savage? I beg to differ.

I can understand Austin being in the number one spot, but I personally woulda gave it to The Rock.

And HBK definitly shoulda been on that list. One of the most well rounded mic workers in the E history.


----------



## Grandia (Oct 19, 2010)

thank god they didnt put orton on the list, i had a feeling for some reason he'd  be up there, phew


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 19, 2010)

many changes i'd make....Jericho should be higher would be my first change.


Really hard to make a list tho.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 19, 2010)

Sheamus on the list? Santino? No Jim Cornette(....) and no shawn micheals?

 Vince and Hogan should be in the top 10
 Top 5 should be
1.Rock
2.Stonecold
3.Piper
4.Jericho
5.Vince

Cena should be moved down/Edge up to top 15.
HHH and Foley up to top 10


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 19, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Maybe so. But there is still a segment of those watching who like with Legacy or Punk Vs Rey, were bored with it before it was even done. With Legacy it was eventually supposed to lead up to Ted turning face, what happened? Orton turned face as a result.
> 
> Team Raw is NOT full of fail. They have Miz, Sheamus, Morrison, Punk and Big Zeke. Smackdown will implode.


Catering to a small segment of the fanbase instead of the majority is a terrible business practice.



Rated R Superstar said:


> I can understand Austin being in the number one spot, but I personally woulda gave it to The Rock.


Don't really give three shits of a fuck about the list, but Austin was light-years better on the stick than Rock was. 

And honestly, HBK was horrible on the mic. C'mon now...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 19, 2010)

I must respectfully disagree that stonecold was "light years" ahead of the rock. They are close, with my opinion being rock is better.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 19, 2010)

In actual promo abilities, Austin is easily better than Rock ever was. Fundamentally, Rock is/was a terrible promo guy who relied way too much on his catchphrases and buried the shit out of his opponents more often than not. Jericho's probably the only guy who managed to get over in-spite of him.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 19, 2010)

So what makes a good promo to you?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 19, 2010)

It varies depending on the character you're portraying, but biggest cardinal sin of promos is burying your opponent.

Here's an OBD thread where I argue about this exact subject and makes much more sense than anything I could come up with right now at eight-thirty in the morning.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 19, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> And honestly, HBK was horrible on the mic.







Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> C'mon now...


----------



## Watchman (Oct 19, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Catering to a small segment of the fanbase instead of the majority is a terrible business practice.
> 
> 
> Don't really give three shits of a fuck about the list, but Austin was light-years better on the stick than Rock was.
> ...



Come on now, Shadow - HBK's not one of the best, but he's certainly not _horrible_ on the mic.

And Austin loses "best mic worker" points for being the originator of that godawful "WHAT" chant.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 19, 2010)

Actually, thats part of what makes him awesome. He started something years ago that still goes on today. Half the kids yelling it probably dont even know where it came from.

Jericho is a guy I'd put near the top, probably in the top 3, as he can seemingly cut great promos in any character, making fans love or hate him in a matter of minutes.

I dont think Austin or Rock deserve the top spot. Austin above rock yes, but not #1.


----------



## Grandia (Oct 19, 2010)

Jacked from another forum


----------



## Legend (Oct 19, 2010)

You can barely understand santino let alone think he is a good talker take him off, JBL needs to be moved up Dusty moved down, Punk and Savage move up, Sheamus needs to be taken off fella, and move the rock to #2


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 19, 2010)

Legend said:


> You can barely understand santino let alone think he is a good talker take him off, JBL needs to be moved up Dusty moved down, Punk and Savage move up, Sheamus needs to be taken off fella, and move the rock to #2



Sheamus is awesome 

Sheamus and the Miz are my favourite heels. Sheamus' theme song is awesome.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 19, 2010)

Sheamus on that list is a disgrace...and I like Sheamus.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 19, 2010)

Move Dusty down?

LOL WUT

LOL at Triple H on there but HBK isn't.


----------



## Legend (Oct 19, 2010)

I never said how far down.

Sheamus just became good, he doesnt deserve being that high, and i like him.

Thats like putting Brock Lesnar as the top 25 champions ever a year after he won the Undisputed title


----------



## Starrk (Oct 19, 2010)

Legend said:


> Thats like putting Brock Lesnar as the top 25 champions ever a year after he won the Undisputed title



Brock wins "Best Superplex" in my books. 

So I read that Triple H always makes sure he's "an arm's length from Linda at all times" during her campaign. Then I wonder why he's helping her then. Why not just come back to wrestling.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 19, 2010)

S.A.F said:


>


Well, I'm pretty sure we all know HBK showing old men his ballbag is the reason he got pushed to begin with... 



Watchman said:


> Come on now, Shadow - HBK's not one of the best, but he's certainly not _horrible_ on the mic.


----------



## Watchman (Oct 19, 2010)

That's a low-blow, Shadow.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Starrk (Oct 19, 2010)

Big Show just compared his old self to his new self.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Watchman (Oct 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNe7hzTIrTI[/YOUTUBE]

Even if you haven't lurked/posted on WF enough to know who Raven Ryder is, this video is still fucking hilarious.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 19, 2010)

"I will love him and feed him and walk him and name him George."


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 19, 2010)

Watchman said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNe7hzTIrTI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Even if you haven't lurked/posted on WF enough to know who Raven Ryder is, this video is still fucking hilarious.


WOW. "Thin-skinned" doesn't even begin to cover that. It was so freakin' pathetic that I didn't have the heart to laugh at it. Jeebus...


----------



## Legend (Oct 19, 2010)

oh wow thats kinda sad


----------



## Watchman (Oct 19, 2010)

He's just released a second video.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ULNmrQ-YgE&feature=player_embedded#start=0:00;end=14:11;autoreplay=false;showoptions=false[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 19, 2010)

Smackdown being taped this week?


----------



## Legend (Oct 19, 2010)

Thats just sad


----------



## Watchman (Oct 19, 2010)

Do you mean taped as in "not live", in which case isn't that how Smackdown's shown normally?

Or do you mean taped as in "They'll tape next week's edition as well" in which case I can't possibly see the WWE doing that because they'd have to either avoid giving away the results of Bragging Rights somehow, or the results would be all over the net within a day of the taping.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 19, 2010)

Never realized that about Rock.  His promos were 90% catchphrases and fuck youisms, but I fell for it.  Props to Jericho for being like "No" to that bullshit on the mic.  Seamus really.....really should not be there. 


Jareth Dallis said:


> Last I checked, he and Del Rio punched each other at the same time and they eliminated each other.


Naw that was ADR and JoMo


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 19, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Do you mean taped as in "not live", in which case isn't that how Smackdown's shown normally?
> 
> Or do you mean taped as in "They'll tape next week's edition as well" in which case I can't possibly see the WWE doing that because they'd have to either avoid giving away the results of Bragging Rights somehow, or the results would be all over the net within a day of the taping.



The former, but more of in between


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 19, 2010)

That list isn't that bad except for the fact Sheamus is on it. 

Angle and Michaels are guys who could have made the list.

Not sure about Cornett, he didn't do too much in the WWE in terms of promos.


----------



## Watchman (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 19, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Naw that was ADR and JoMo



I know. I was correcting Gashir, who said Morrison eliminated himself. When in fact he and ADR punched each other at the same time and eliminated each other. Thus meaning neither loses momentum as both are receiving strong pushes.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 19, 2010)

Watchman said:


> He's just released a second video.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ULNmrQ-YgE&feature=player_embedded#start=0:00;end=14:11;autoreplay=false;showoptions=false[/YOUTUBE]


He's just trolling, isn't he? Please tell me this is all a joke and he's just fucking around because that was just...


----------



## Watchman (Oct 19, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> He's just trolling, isn't he? Please tell me this is all a joke and he's just fucking around because that was just...



Yeah, it's been revealed that it was an elaborate troll (stuff like the McDonalds ad at the bottom of the screen being in pounds proving that the guy doing the video is British, etc.  the thread for it, if you feel like a long read.). The jury's still out on _who_ exactly was doing the trolling but there's three suspects.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 19, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> It varies depending on the character you're portraying, but biggest cardinal sin of promos is burying your opponent.
> 
> Here's an OBD thread where I argue about this exact subject and makes much more sense than anything I could come up with right now at eight-thirty in the morning.



Hmmm. That argument really can not be used here because that a whole nother topic. which you were right about Hogan who only Austin can even come close to. Though Hogan did it far longer then Austin.

 Promo wise I think you do not give the Rock enough credit. His more serious promos were golden(Like against Jericho before there 2002 RR match). When it was not against the mid carders or jokes of the roster. And do not say it was because the other person carried it. Without someone else of good mic skills to go back and forth with you would have no choice but to take over the promo. I mean look at Cena promos when he goes against people with none. It makes him look bad as well.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 19, 2010)

What I said about Hogan had nothing to do with what I said about Rock's promos. I'm wondering if you actually read everything I posted about the subject in that thread.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 19, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> What I said about Hogan had nothing to do with what I said about Rock's promos. *I'm wondering if you actually read everything I posted about the subject in that thread.*



....no


----------



## Starrk (Oct 19, 2010)

People actually perusing an opponent's argument before replying?

Blasphemy!


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 19, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Well, I'm pretty sure we all know HBK showing old men his ballbag is the reason he got pushed to begin with...



You only win these little spats all the time because i can never find a non-homo erotic HBK gif to get my point across. 

So this will have to do.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## SAFFF (Oct 19, 2010)

DAMMIT! The man is in his 40s!

Orton is only 30 and is already balding!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 19, 2010)

Everytime I watch Raw I see Goldust.

This pleases me greatly.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 20, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


>



en...enjoy your rep you asshole.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 20, 2010)

That reminds me of Drew and Sheamus in their embarrassing outfits.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2010)

I am watching the 2003 RR. The start of that match was so awesome.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 20, 2010)

Smackdown spoilers...


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Tonight's show begins with SmackDown General Manager Theodore Long in the ring with the members of Team RAW vs. Team SmackDown. Long said that he was going to allow the "Bragging Rights" teams to make the matches tonight. The Miz chose to compete in a Six-Man Tag Team Match featuring himself, Ezekiel Jackson, and Sheamus against Big Show, Kofi Kingston, and Rey Mysterio. Edge said he wanted to face CM Punk, John Morrison wanted Alberto Del Rio, and Jack Swagger ended up getting a match with Santino Marella. Long made all of the matches official.

*Big Show, Rey Mysterio, and Kofi Kingston defeated The Miz, Ezekiel Jackson, and Sheamus

*Jack Swagger defeated Santino Marella. During the match, Hornswoggle came down and chased Swagger's eagle mascot, who was distracting Santino, away from ringside

*Alberto Del Rio defeated John Morrison

*Natalya and Kelly Kelly defeated LayCool. Before the match, Layla came out dressed as Natalya with a Jim Neidhart-type beard, while Michelle McCool came out dressed as Bret Hart.

*In the main event, WWE Champion Randy Orton defeated World Heavyweight Champion Kane. During the match, the lights went out and a bell tolled, but when the lights came on, The Undertaker was nowhere to be found. Orton was able to capitalize and win the match with an RKO. After the match, Kane was outside of the ring freaking out, but the bell tolled again. Undertaker then came out from a hole that he cut in the ring before pulling Kane inside it. The two then got out and brawled, but Kane managed to escape. Undertaker then threw the World Heavyweight Championship belt into the hole in the ring.




TEAM RAW


----------



## Vox (Oct 20, 2010)

Man, whoever said JBL wasn't good enough on the stick to get his number on the list should GTFO. JBL was so fucking awesome, I'm going to name my first born after him.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 20, 2010)

Wouldn't mean much if you're from the states. John is the most common name in America. I'm sure your son would not get the reference .


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 20, 2010)

Your son will love that you named him after the human version of Foghorn Leghorn.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 20, 2010)

^*insert Forever Alone pic here* 

The Kane-Taker feud brings back nostalgic memories of WWF.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2010)

I hope Kane wins and finally ends the feud. unless he is due for a break.


----------



## Grandia (Oct 20, 2010)

Maxine on that horrible nxt match she had with Kaitlyn:



> Yea the match was tough it's hard to lead someone with 2 months experience almost impossible


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow Team Raw if you lose then I guess the dirtsheets finally get one right saying they want smackdown the a show.  And honestly, raw has the legacy and star power to take the beating.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 20, 2010)

Grandia said:


> Maxine on that horrible nxt match she had with Kaitlyn:



Yeah, and Maxine has what? 3 months? lol


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 20, 2010)

Just decided to bust out my Edge DVD set. On disc-1 of 3. >.>


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 20, 2010)

Smackdown has the better roster anyway. Everyone on RAW save for 4 people in the mid-card and the main event are jobbers. Its been like that since 2004.(Well it was also like that in 94-96 too)


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 20, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> Smackdown has the better roster anyway. Everyone on RAW save for 4 people in the mid-card and the main event are jobbers. Its been like that since 2004.(Well it was also like that in 94-96 too)



I still enjoy watching RAW more than SmackDown 



Oh nice, Hardys vs E&C at No Mercy 1999. :amazed


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 20, 2010)

Maxine hasn't really been a wrestling as much as the rest of the divas on NXT3. She has mostly been a valet for Sweet Papi Sanchez, then a ring girl before she was the GM of FCW.

Team Raw is officially the underdog in the match.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 20, 2010)

> Kevin Nash has been described as being in a "legitimate impasse" with TNA over his contract with the company after it officially expired on October 12 after Bound for Glory. Jason Powell of Prowrestling.net reports that the story making the rounds at the Impact TV tapings last week in Orlando was that TNA offered Nash a new contract at a reduced rate and he balked at the offer.



and



> According to a report by The Wrestling Observer Newsletter, it isn't known if Matt Hardy is under the usual 90-day no compete clause following his release from WWE last Friday. So whether he is or not (he would be available in December if he is under the 90 days), the belief is that he is already TNA bound and it was a hot topic at the TNA house show events last week in Wisconsin, Iowa and Illinois. Most in the TNA locker room weren't defending his behavior on the YouTube clips he put out and that is coming from people who were good friends with him back in their days with WWE.



From what I can make out from these two reports, Nash is Hall of Fame 2011 bound and Matt is heading towards TNA (as if it hasn't been obvious since the first youtube video) where he'll main-event for a few months, then they'll forget about his push and he'll be in multi-man matches with nameless X-Division wrestlers before he knows it.

With that said, Matt is everything TNA needs and more... Provided he gets in shape and doesn't whine about not being a main-event guy.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 20, 2010)

Matt should be happy to take the Shannon Moore role of getting a job and a push because he knows Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2010)

TNA is slowly but surely becoming WWE in the worst way. Getting way to many people, and they have only 1 show.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 20, 2010)

I would agree that TNA needs a mass overhaul of their roster, but the sad thing is is that a good portion of their main-event scene are completely useless.

I don't see the problem with signing former WWE guys. As long as said worker is actually good, then why not? Matt could be a great pick-up for TNA (and I say 'could' only because of the way he views himself as a talent).


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 20, 2010)

Technically, TNA has two shows, as Xplosion is shown internationally.

Also, Reaction is sort of a show, so that's 3.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 20, 2010)

BR predictions, anyone?


----------



## Starrk (Oct 20, 2010)

sarun uchiha said:


> BR predictions, anyone?



I think:

Cena grows a pair and betrays Barret to get Orton the win.

Kane wins so Taker can take some personal time off.

Smackdown collapses in on itself via internal squabbling, Miz and Raw take advantage.

LayCool manages to convince Teddy that, as co-champions, they both have to face Natalya. She beats them both.

Daniel Bryan sweeps Dolph and humilates Vickie somehow.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 20, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats with the IWC's obsession over Matt's weight? He gained weight, it happens. Not to menton, it wasn't anything he could do about it, at first.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 20, 2010)

Will mark out if Miz and Morrison are the survivors of Team Raw!


----------



## Sarun (Oct 20, 2010)

Maybe the winning brand should get the 1st pick in draft, extra pick in draft, #30 in RR, last match in WM card?


----------



## Starrk (Oct 20, 2010)

sarun uchiha said:


> Maybe the winning brand should get the 1st pick in draft, extra pick in draft, #30 in RR, last match in WM card?



Draft Pick: Decided through a match on Draft Night.

RR Entry #30: Always a secret.

Last match at WM: The winner of RR gets this.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2010)

Stark said:


> Draft Pick: Decided through a match on Draft Night.
> 
> RR Entry #30: Always a secret.
> 
> *Last match at WM*: The winner of RR gets this.



 Not the last one.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 21, 2010)

I like how JR cunt punted NXT in the face


----------



## Vox (Oct 21, 2010)

Mention of a UFC show? No wonder you were taken off television, JR.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 21, 2010)

He was taken off tv because of the bells palsy attack he suffered. Hard to commentate when your face is paralyzed. I saw it before, my grandma had the condition. He was taken off the opening video because he went to a UFC show. He's been talking MMA in his blog for a long time.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 21, 2010)

Actually, I assume JR was taken out of the opening to put Cole in the place, help get people behind cole, and forgetting that cole took over JR's role.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 21, 2010)

> I think it's bogus that in the mattel flex force commercial @truekofi wins the MITB, since that could never ever happen in real life.



Best Punk tweet ever!!!


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 21, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Whats with the IWC's obsession over Matt's weight? He gained weight, it happens. Not to menton, it wasn't anything he could do about it, at first.



So, stating a fact is now the equivalent of being obsessed. Hhmmm.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 21, 2010)

Watching some more of the Edge DVD. Edge & Hogan win the Tag Titles.

Wouldn't it be awesome doing something like that with the guy *you* used to cheer as a member of the crowd? It must have been really awesome for him.



Jareth Dallis said:


> Will mark out if Miz and Morrison are the survivors of Team Raw!



If they didn't mention it, the match isn't elimination. Last year's was one fall to the win. 7-on-7 tag team NON elimination match. I mean, Survivor Series is next month, sooo....



Stark said:


> Draft Pick: Decided through a match on Draft Night.
> 
> RR Entry #30: Always a secret.
> 
> Last match at WM: The winner of RR gets this.



The winner of the RR is not guaranteed the last match. Just look at this year's as an example. It was a given Undertaker vs HBK would go last, but Edge's match went before Cena vs Batista aswell, and before the 10-Diva Tag Match, so there were 3 matches after the RR winner's match.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 21, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Best Punk tweet ever!!!



I agree, but keep this in mind


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 21, 2010)

> For the past several weeks, WrestleZone has been exclusively  updating the current backstage plans being talked about for The  Undertaker at WrestleMania 27.
> According to several sources within WWE, the question of how to book  The Undertaker at WrestleMania 27 is still a major backstage discussion  amongst the creative team.
> From what we've been told, Vince McMahon wants something "very  compelling" for The Undertaker at this year's big PPV, and as we  previously reported he is apparently down on the idea of having The  Undertaker face Kane as he doesn't think the bout will provide a very  good return.
> At this point, we have been told that John Cena is still a major  candidate to face The Undertaker at 'Mania. As we exclusively reported  prior to SummerSlam this year, Vince is open to creative pitches for  Cena that call for him to turn heel, and we've even been told that  should WWE make the decision to turn Cena that Vince wants him to be  "the biggest heel the company has ever seen."
> Be sure to continue checking back to WrestleZone often as this story  remains a major point of discussion backstage in WWE and we will have  the latest as it develops.







Biggest heel?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 21, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> *The official WWE website has named "the Top 25 talkers in WWE history." Here's the list:
> 
> 25. Sheamus
> 24. Rick Rude
> ...




austin is better than the rock, his first ecw promo is probably the best promo in history.. and savage not in the top 105? 

and why is santino, sheamus, and edge there? 

i would put heyman in the top 10 as well, yes, he always screams, but he can round up the crowed like crazy..

i felt scott hall should be there as well

shawn should atleast be there instead of shaemus.. 

and i dunno, maybe paul bearer.. or ultimate warrior as a joke or something..



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Again, different times, different situation.
> 
> 
> That mentality would more than likely lead to the WWE losing a lot of important sponsors and a shitload of money. It's not feasible whatsoever.


maybe, but the product will lose more value and credibility with older fans.. fans which are already moved on to the next big thing.. 



> Linda may've been the catalyst, but the company was more than likely going to have to do it regardless.



but it sucks 


------------------------------






anyways, BR should be okay, but definitely not buy worthy..



Darth Nihilus said:


> Biggest heel?



won't happen... too much cash on the line..


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 21, 2010)

Actually it has been turned into an elimination match. That way Edge-Swagger and Mysterio-ADR feuds can keep going.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 21, 2010)

Khris said:


> maybe, but the product will lose more value and credibility with older fans.. fans which are already moved on to the next big thing..


Which is why they're going after younger fans. Hook 'em and cultivate 'em while they're young and business should stay steady. It's a fundamentally sound business practice.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 21, 2010)

Cena turning heel would generate even more cash. I don't understand why anyone thinks it would end up being a money losing proposition to turn Cena heel. I mean, look at how many tshirts the nWo and DX sold. 

All the adults that hated him will suddenly think he's teh awesomesauce and little kids who were betrayed will turn to their new hero Stone Cold Randy Orton and buy HIS crappy shirts. 

Also...some little kids will continue to buy Cena's new heel shirts in a show of Chain Gang solidarity.

I also imagine ratings would increase as FINALLY there's something intriguing going on in the world of wrestling.

Cena turning heel is the final frontier. It's the last huge, major storyline they have left in their pocket barring an Undertaker retirement match. It's a bold new world and all the butthurt in the world won't stop it from being the biggest thing to happen to wrestling in ages.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 21, 2010)

Trying to re-invent what happened in 96 is near impossible, as much as Cena sells he is no where near Hogan's status.

There is no face to even combat Cena. Randy Orton is not that charismatic and would ultimately fail in the long run. Cena's sales would go down, most of the shit that is sold goes toward kids anyway. 

The product would still be PG regardless of whether Cena is heel or not, so unlike in 96 there would be no "edge" added to the WWE. 

Cena turning heel would spike ratings in the short run, but ultimately there is very little reason to think that Cena being a heel would make the WWE gain more money than when he was a face. At the very least it would generate the same amount of money.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 21, 2010)

I see Cena turning heel resulting how it happened after Wrestlemania 17 for Stone Cold going back to heel status, horrible. Best we're going to get is what's happening right now in my opinion. 

Some wrestlers are better as heels than they are as faces, and some can actually make the back and forth turn and make it work into the storyline that come with each show, and some are better as faces, you know, the ones that don't get more boos from the crowd than they would cheers. 

But as for raking in the cash and the TV ratings, bringing back old and familiar wrestlers to the show for appearances and the like would greatly help aside from watching boring segments of the show like Divas wrestling talking smack over a microphone as if anyone gives a flying fuck what they're talking about. 

And if the WWE is thinking of bringing back Tough Enough, by all means, bring it back. Close up this NXT shit. Hell, even JR give two shits worth about it now ever since it switched over to the diva tryouts.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 21, 2010)

divas should just dance or become managers like the old wcw days..

mickie was the last saving grace, now the best we got is PG beautiful people, which really destroys the whole purpose..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 21, 2010)

The reason the Stone Cold heel turn failed was because it was botched from day 1.

You don't turn a man heel in his hometown. 

Then...you don't turn him heel, give him the world title...and turn him into HHH's lackey. Another turn-off.

If they turn Cena heel in Boston, then you know it's going to be a failure because it's already starting off on the wrong foot.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 21, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cena turning heel would generate even more cash. I don't understand why anyone thinks it would end up being a money losing proposition to turn Cena heel. I mean, look at how many tshirts the nWo and DX sold.
> 
> All the adults that hated him will suddenly think he's teh awesomesauce and little kids who were betrayed will turn to their new hero Stone Cold Randy Orton and buy HIS crappy shirts.
> 
> ...



so apart from taker's retirement and cena's heel turn, what do you think there's left? 

they really have to start to build up the company's new face.. now cena can go at for 15+ years, but he really used everything he has as a face..


----------



## Sarun (Oct 21, 2010)

I think you are overestimating value of ratings in this era, nowadays business is defined by merchandise. And WWE merchandise is not something that is popular enough nowadays for it have regular adult consumers. The merchandise business is now heavily dependent on kids factor. Besides, the adults who are in higher denominator (parents) has less in common to 18-30 demographic of attitude era. Primary demographic nowadays are into black and white stuff nowadays with grey stuff much of an anomaly. I prefer grey characters to be honest.
Then again, I really don't have complete confidence that this is how it works.

Stone Cold heel turn, IMO, wasn't botched. The venue was aptly chosen. The question was:
was it necessary?

In John Cena's case, there is enough case for a heel turn. But Randy Orton, IMO, sorry to say, is not charismatic enough to capture the adulation of the target audience. Maybe if Jeff Hardy was in WWE, I do believe, he was in good position to take that mantle from John Cena. Rey is too old???

However is he turns, I have no prob as long as it is coherent. I think his convo with R-Truth week ago could sow a seed.
But I prefer (surprising myself) Cena to go through long feud, endure this tribulation, but ultimately overcome and establish Barrett as a dominant heel.

Let's save the seeds of heel turn from this angle for future. Maybe even after Cena overcomes Nexus, locker room still doubts him. Whatever this angle intrigues me.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 21, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The reason the Stone Cold heel turn failed was because it was botched from day 1.
> 
> You don't turn a man heel in his hometown.
> 
> ...



I think the reason why Austin's heel turn failed is because he was loved so much by the fans. The fans just refused to boo him, no matter what he did. He wasn't HHH's lackey, btw. Remember, when they were together, HHH was the one who had the IC title around his waist.

If Cena goes heel, there is no one who could take his spot, as the top face of the company.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 21, 2010)

Watching TNA, is it just me or does Jeff Hardy actually make a decent heel?


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 21, 2010)

Khris said:


> divas should just dance or become managers like the old wcw days..
> 
> mickie was the last saving grace, now the best we got is PG beautiful people, which really destroys the whole purpose..



Mickie was the last? Natalya would like a word with you....

when she returns, Beth will too.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 21, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> Watching TNA, is it just me or does Jeff Hardy actually make a decent heel?



His hatred compels him.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 21, 2010)

Winter > Anything else that is happening tonight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 21, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I think the reason why Austin's heel turn failed is because he was loved so much by the fans. The fans just refused to boo him, no matter what he did. He wasn't HHH's lackey, btw. Remember, when they were together, HHH was the one who had the IC title around his waist.
> 
> If Cena goes heel, there is no one who could take his spot, as the top face of the company.



I remember that HHH had the IC title, but that doesn't mean Stone Cold wasn't playing second fiddle to HHH. HHH was doing the promos and he was "mentoring" Stone Cold on the ways of being evil...or whatever. Anyhow, HHH kept reminding Stone Cold he beat him in their 3 Stages of Hell match all the time too, so you got the feeling Stone Cold wasn't his equal in the 2 Man Powertrip.

And yeah, I realize the problem if Cena turns heel is that he won't have a face equally strong to oppose him, but that's when you start making your next superface. 

Too bad no one's close to that position right now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2010)

I liked the Austin heel run in 2001


----------



## Sarun (Oct 21, 2010)

From what I remember, storyline was set for HHH to eventually turn face. Anyway, Invasion storyline and HHH's quads messed those plans or something.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 22, 2010)

that sarita chick is banging.


----------



## Legend (Oct 22, 2010)

The thing i didnt like was that it didnt make since to me why austin would side with the  man he hates the most(vinny mac) and the dude  who put him on the shelf by running him over (hunter) i didnt understand that as a kid and i still dont


----------



## Grandia (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 22, 2010)

I was told such as well, but changed my opinion when I saw she toned up since she left the E.

Also Katie Lea as Angelina's new stalker is  this makes me happy, as you all know I am a fan of Kat Waters.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 22, 2010)

I think the funniest thing of the night was Miss Tessmacher asking Lacey Von Erich to teach her how to wrestle.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 22, 2010)

What's more funny is Tessmacher was actually on the main roster of the E while Lacey was only in developmental.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 22, 2010)

And I gotta say heel Jeff Hardy is pretty cool. He's way better than I thought he'd be.

Hardy: "Fuck Rob Van Dam and fuck TNA!"

"RVD won’t live in my light anymore - he’ll be in my shadow."

"I am the anti-christ of pro wrestling and I walk on water."


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 22, 2010)

Indeed. Goes to show perhaps the hollywood rejects the WWE likes to hire may be a terrible choice, Hardy seems pretty epic since the heel turn.


----------



## Grandia (Oct 22, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> And I gotta say heel Jeff Hardy is pretty cool. He's way better than I thought he'd be.
> 
> Hardy: "Fuck Rob Van Dam and fuck TNA!"
> 
> ...



he also said something about no more ladder swantons and more twist of hates

i liked


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 22, 2010)

Fuck...Sarita looked banging on TNA. Damn I mean Mickie looked fucking good...but Sarita looked even better then her.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 22, 2010)

It is inevitable til Matt Hardy shows up for a short lived feud before another swerve!

Twist of Hates I loved it.


----------



## Darc (Oct 22, 2010)

Sarita didn't look that good, Mickey all day, big country titties.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 22, 2010)

Sarita did a promo where she bent over into position and Mickie did one talking about how she likes to ride cowgirl.

I call it a push. 

And Katie Lea looks like Rogue. lol


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 22, 2010)

Legend said:


> The thing i didnt like was that it didnt make since to me why austin would side with the  man he hates the most(vinny mac) and the dude  who put him on the shelf by running him over (hunter) i didnt understand that as a kid and i still dont


Austin was desperate to win back the WWF Title, which was why he sided with Vince at WM 17. He damn near gives it away in the sit-down interview with both him and Rock when he said "I need to beat you, Rock. More than you'll ever know..."(paraphrased, obviously).


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 22, 2010)

And your point is? I think Kat looks pretty hot with the streak of white hair. But it is similar to Mickie-Trish. Hard to believe that was like 4 years ago when Mickie was a bisexual stalker.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 22, 2010)

Do I need a point? Stop being so touchy.

What I didn't catch was when she disappeared, was it like she was supposed to be a ghost or something?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry, what I meant is, that isn't a bad thing.

Well Kat has always been a pseudo alt girl gimmick. So naturally they gave her Taker's powers in TNA. Maybe she will slowly make Angelina go insane! Then it turns out, Angelina isn't insane. Is it scary that we actually give a shit about Knockouts?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 22, 2010)

Because 

Also...Anti-christ Jeff Hardy is turning all our pre-conceived notions about wrestling upside down so we end up caring about stuff like this when we clearly shouldn't.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 22, 2010)

If they can do this with Jeff Hardy. Makes you wonder what they could do with other people.

I for one hope this Immortal angle puts the WWE on notice. Maybe once Linda McMahon's campaign flops they will back off the PG thing and get a bit more edgy.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 22, 2010)

That top 25 talker list is bull shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2010)

oh my, reports on jeff hardy are making me ""

fuckin *downloads*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2010)

best promo evAr  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5M5BxHMd7w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 22, 2010)

TNA can not do anything to really make wwe notice.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 22, 2010)

Just recently watched an old episode of RAW on Demand. Compared to how Undertaker is now when he approaches the mic and from how it was back in the Attitude Era, he's was horrible back in 98  Same with The Rock as well, also oldies like Taka in the ring vs Lawler 

Also, watched an old Taker vs Mankind match. Paul Bearer yelling from a cage above the ring was lol throughout the entire match. THE MANDIBLE CLAW THE MANDIBLE CLAW!!


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 22, 2010)

lol no he was sick in 98 compared to how stale and outdated him and his gimmick is nowadays.

"My yard is in the middle of that ring."


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 22, 2010)

I take that back. 97 

[YOUTUBE]YdM-GtemPNI[/YOUTUBE]

His voice wasn't really with it IMO


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2010)

taker's best mic work was when he was the amarican badass.. as for deadman taker, no mic work is really necessary when you can summon lightning bolts on to your opponents


----------



## Darc (Oct 22, 2010)

Khris said:


> taker's best mic work was when he was the amarican badass.. as for deadman taker, no mic work is really necessary when you can summon lightning bolts on to your opponents



I gottta agree with this. When he was back stage giving the speech to pumped everyone up that shit had me so hypedddd.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 22, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Just recently watched an old episode of RAW on Demand. Compared to how Undertaker is now when he approaches the mic and from how it was back in the Attitude Era, he's was horrible back in 98  Same with The Rock as well, also oldies like Taka in the ring vs Lawler
> 
> Also, watched an old Taker vs Mankind match. Paul Bearer yelling from a cage above the ring was lol throughout the entire match. THE MANDIBLE CLAW THE MANDIBLE CLAW!!



Are you enjoying Rocktober so far?

Taker was never really a top notch mic worker. However, he has definitly falling off the wagon, as far as promos are concerned. Nowadays, he be sounded all flabby and sick, coughing during his promos.


----------



## Legend (Oct 22, 2010)

Big Evil Taker is my favorite


----------



## Vox (Oct 22, 2010)

Ministry Taker hands down.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2010)

ministry taker got screwed when he joined the cooperation though..

it started out when taker wanted to take over the wwe.. and doing it by sacrificing the top faces of the company 

it definitely had potential


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 22, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Are you enjoying Rocktober so far?
> 
> Taker was never really a top notch mic worker. However, he has definitly falling off the wagon, as far as promos are concerned. Nowadays, he be sounded all flabby and sick, coughing during his promos.



Looking back at the old episodes makes you realize how many wrestlers that you don't even remember. Like that group of Spanish wrestlers that were coming into the ring and rapping all the way from the ramp. 



Vox said:


> Ministry Taker hands down.





Khris said:


> ministry taker got screwed when he joined the cooperation though..
> 
> it started out when taker wanted to take over the wwe.. and doing it by sacrificing the top faces of the company
> 
> it definitely had potential



After what happened tonight, I'm starting to really like Nu Taker 

To me, that pretty much signifies what Vince meant by making Smackdown the current A show in the WWE.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2010)

didn't see smackdown yet.. so what happened with taker?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 22, 2010)

better to watch then tell you.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 23, 2010)

He takes Kane to hell and rapes him in order to become the devil's favorite.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 23, 2010)

Just finished watching this week's Impact and while the show mostly sucked a huge dick(hey, look! Unannounced gimmick matches with no build-up out the ass! ), Hardy wasn't bad as a heel(promo was corny as hell, but it's Hardy, so it works for him), but fuck a bunch of monster heel stables in TNA. They've like 1 per year practically EVERY year the company's been in existence and I'm just flat out sick of it because TNA has *never* been able to book them correctly outside of the initial bit where the heel faction gains power over the company. Speaking of factions, I'm pretty sure the traitor in EV 2.0 will either be Rob or Dreamer since they're the only relevant members of the whole group(Foley's wayyyy too crippled to make it work) and man, was RVD extra douchey. I can understand the paranoia over the possible EV traitor, but he was pretty much being an asshole himself in the opening segment before Bischoff came out.

Also, fuck Mike Tenay. What an unsympathetic jackass he is. Taz points out a bunch of actual logical things like ladders being banned from Ultimate X and Tenay jumped down his fucking throat and accused him of being in-cahoots with Immortal(what a stupid fucking name for a stable). Seriously, fuck that guy and the steaming pile of rancid shit he calls commentary.

Watching Superstars right now before heading to bed and will watch Reaction and SD sometime tomorrow in-between college football and the UFC PPV.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 23, 2010)

I barely paid attention to the rest of Impact. Kat Waters in TNA got most of my attention

I will go with Dreamer being in cahoots. Then again this is Russo so RVD in Immortal would probably happen, because Russo fails at writing.


----------



## Vox (Oct 23, 2010)

Lesnar v Velasquez? If Carwin couldn't put Lesnar down...

But is Smackdown worth the watch?

EDIT: Is the shit Vince saying on his site true? Man, that sucks the big one.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 23, 2010)

Anybody here listen to Colt Cabana's podcast?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Just finished watching this week's Impact and while the show mostly sucked a huge dick(hey, look! Unannounced gimmick matches with no build-up out the ass! ), Hardy wasn't bad as a heel(promo was corny as hell, but it's Hardy, so it works for him), but fuck a bunch of monster heel stables in TNA. They've like 1 per year practically EVERY year the company's been in existence and I'm just flat out sick of it because TNA has *never* been able to book them correctly outside of the initial bit where the heel faction gains power over the company. Speaking of factions, I'm pretty sure the traitor in EV 2.0 will either be Rob or Dreamer since they're the only relevant members of the whole group(Foley's wayyyy too crippled to make it work) and man, was RVD extra douchey. I can understand the paranoia over the possible EV traitor, but he was pretty much being an asshole himself in the opening segment before Bischoff came out.
> *
> Also, fuck Mike Tenay. What an unsympathetic jackass he is. Taz points out a bunch of actual logical things like ladders being banned from Ultimate X and Tenay jumped down his fucking throat and accused him of being in-cahoots with Immortal(what a stupid fucking name for a stable). Seriously, fuck that guy and the steaming pile of rancid shit he calls commentary.*
> 
> Watching Superstars right now before heading to bed and will watch Reaction and SD sometime tomorrow in-between college football and the UFC PPV.



i agree with this.. the whole purpose of the match is for anderson to somehow beat the odds... he was always the voice of logic, while tenay is always trying hard to sell stupid storylines or idiotic bookings

and yeah, taz is the better of the two.. taz is even a better play-by-play commentator.. even if taz is no commentating legend..

Immortal suits jeff, and yeah heel jeff is great.. but now, for two weeks he ends the show with him attacking everyone and coming on top.. hopefully they try something new next week.. like anderson getting the upper hand somehow.. 

Dreamer would be the most suitable choice, Van Dam joining after being murdered by abyss is stupid even for TNA standards..



Vox said:


> Lesnar v Velasquez? If Carwin couldn't put Lesnar down...
> 
> But is Smackdown worth the watch?
> 
> EDIT: Is the shit Vince saying on his site true? Man, that sucks the big one.



you mean about the voting stuff, yeah seems so..


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 23, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Anybody here listen to Colt Cabana's podcast?


I heard the latest three.  Samoa Joe is so cool.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 23, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> I heard the latest three.  Samoa Joe is so cool.



The last one with Homicide was great


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 23, 2010)

To add onto my original Impact thoughts, way to split Anderson's head open, Jeff! I don't like the guy at all, but man, that's gotta really suck to get staples put in back there.  Hardy just should've hit him in the back/shoulder instead the back of the head, but meh...


----------



## Grandia (Oct 23, 2010)

wonder what happened to linda in the connecticut senate race, she was leading but is bit behind.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 23, 2010)

Khris said:


> didn't see smackdown yet.. so what happened with taker?



[YOUTUBE]NlFpu6jKAMo[/YOUTUBE]

Start at 5:47


----------



## Sarun (Oct 23, 2010)

I don't think Linda McMahon ever lead in the polls. She might have been close (like 7-8 points behind) than now.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 23, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Just finished watching this week's Impact and while the show mostly sucked a huge dick(hey, look! Unannounced gimmick matches with no build-up out the ass! ), Hardy wasn't bad as a heel(promo was corny as hell, but it's Hardy, so it works for him), but fuck a bunch of monster heel stables in TNA. They've like 1 per year practically EVERY year the company's been in existence and I'm just flat out sick of it because TNA has *never* been able to book them correctly outside of the initial bit where the heel faction gains power over the company..



I don't even understand how they're going to be challenged...there is barely anyone in the company who isn't either Immoral, EV2, or Fortune. 

I'm starting to wonder if I'm looking at the situation wrong...where the show is supposed to be a cast of heels who dump on the few faces and eventually turn on each other...not one where faces will eventually rise to challenge the monster line up of heels.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Speaking of factions, I'm pretty sure the traitor in EV 2.0 will either be Rob or Dreamer since they're the only relevant members of the whole group(Foley's wayyyy too crippled to make it work) and man, was RVD extra douchey. I can understand the paranoia over the possible EV traitor, but he was pretty much being an asshole himself in the opening segment before Bischoff came out.



For a while, I thought that RVD might have been apart of "they" because of those cocky comments he made online about him and Jeff being the only real stars in the company. In fact, I think he would have made a better heel than Jeff.

If he does turn out to be the heel of the company, my only problem with it would be that he gets the strongest reception from the crowd right now as the whole "f*ing" show. That would leave virtually no faces in TNA besides Kurt and maybe Mr. A who have any sort of drawing power.

I'm going to stick with my new theory...which is that the factions will turn against one another...and then guys like Jay Lethal will eventually join the mix.

It's almost stupid to see "midcard" feuds that have nothing to do with the take over going on...not to say that his fight with that Jersey Shore dude isn't just dumb in itself. 




Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Also, fuck Mike Tenay. What an unsympathetic jackass he is. Taz points out a bunch of actual logical things like ladders being banned from Ultimate X and Tenay jumped down his fucking throat and accused him of being in-cahoots with Immortal(what a stupid fucking name for a stable). Seriously, fuck that guy and the steaming pile of rancid shit he calls commentary.



Their back and forth made me cringe. Sometimes I feel as if Tenay spews random bs, gets on Taz's nerves, and then they have a back and forth over something Tneday didn't actually mean but said anyway just to say it.

I also feel that he's doing a horrible job selling the Immortal screw over. He's been there for quite some time...I'd like to see more personal comments about the situation from him. 

Anyway, my thoughts on the show are that while it didn't suck, it wasn't very good...and I think that's reflected in the 1.4 to 1.2 ish drop in ratings from last week to this week. To state the obvious, there were too many gimmicks this week and not enough wrestling. AJ's and Pope's match could have been a rockstar fight. I don't understand why Anderson and Kaz's match was the main event. It should have been on at 10:00.

And I agree with your point about no build up. It would have been great if AJ's and Pope's match was for example, announced last week and then carried out as a half an hour main event.

Reaction on the other hand, was entertaining..though a little redundant towards the end. I felt as if they could do a lot more, but it was still very good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> [YOUTUBE]NlFpu6jKAMo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Start at 5:47



kane got molested 

*MVP developed heat backstage for moaning about the company's younger performers being promoted ahead of him.*



has it ever occurred to him that he sucks major ass


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 23, 2010)

Apparently he's thinking about "retiring"


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 23, 2010)

Khris said:


> kane got molested
> 
> *MVP developed heat backstage for moaning about the company's younger performers being promoted ahead of him.*
> 
> ...



despite the fact that he's better than all of them on the stick.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2010)

except that people really care about what wade barret has to say..


----------



## Starrk (Oct 23, 2010)

Or how long until he gets what he deserves.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 23, 2010)

Kane Taker needs to end

It's getting too cheesy now or maybe that's the intent


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 23, 2010)

Khris said:


> except that people really care about what wade barret has to say..



Yeah, i cry racism on the hicks in the crowd.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> Yeah, i cry racism on the hicks in the crowd.



its not that.. he has the same problem as kofi, morrison, and drew.. bland personalities.. MVP can move his head and hands all he wants while talking, yet he wont interest me or anyone at that.. 

hell even percy watson got more attention in his little time on NXT


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm expecting a Goldust-Ted Dibiase match to be added to the Bragging Rights card unannounced, which would be fantastic. That or a mixed tag involving Maryse and Aksana (which by the way, sounds like something out of Mortal Kombat).

It's strange to imagine Goldust having a one-on-one match on a PPV in 2010, but it may actually happen. If it does, I'm officially pumped.


Edit: I'm also fully expecting Kaval to interfere in the SD vs. RAW tag match, attacking Rey Mysterio and turning heel in the process. I know, I know. Wishful thinking at it's best.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 23, 2010)

Khris said:


> its not that.. he has the same problem as kofi, morrison, and drew.. bland personalities.. MVP can move his head and hands all he wants while talking, yet he wont interest me or anyone at that..
> 
> hell even percy watson got more attention in his little time on NXT



In Morrison's case its zero personality. I don't know what more MVP can do to entertain the crowd other than maybe turn heel....but even then he's not that over. 

Maybe he should start acting like percy watson.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 23, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> In Morrison's case its zero personality. *I don't know what more MVP can do to entertain the crowd other than maybe turn heel....but even then he's not that over.*
> 
> Maybe he should start acting like percy watson.



If given the monster push of Sheamus-like proportions, MVP could defintly get over, in my opinion. He needs to turn heel immediatly.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 23, 2010)

I would like to remind you. Morrison is white and from California, therefore doesn't have a cultural identity to fall back on. Other than stoned out new age hippie, text book liberal, or any other thing you would encounter in that thur foreign country. It isn't like hes from the south or something. 

As for MVP, does he really think at the age he is he will get a main event push? This isn't TNA. There is also the fact his entire gimmick that was over was the T.O. overpaid athlete deal, and it ran its course. Sure he can talk, but people are virtually dead during his matches until the same group of wiggas reacting to him when he comes out shout ballin, then its more silence.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 24, 2010)

Raiden said:


> I don't even understand how they're going to be challenged...there is barely anyone in the company who isn't either Immoral, EV2, or Fortune.


No kidding, man. Pope, Joe, Anderson, and Angle have no kayfabe power whatsoever in TNA and Bischoff has shown that he's not interested in giving these guys fair matches against his faction, so how are they going to build any sort of drama? I mean, if Lethal, the Guns, Team 3-D, and any other TNA faces don't seem to give a damn, why should the fans? All the main event faces have no shot whatsoever to gain any sort of ground on the Immortal/Fortune alliance without some sort of insanely massive ass-pull, so they might as well be referred to as WCW 3.0...  



> I'm starting to wonder if I'm looking at the situation wrong...where the show is supposed to be a cast of heels who dump on the few faces and eventually turn on each other...not one where faces will eventually rise to challenge the monster line up of heels.


That just makes everyone involved look about a thousand times worse, so it's obvious that this is the path TNA is headed down with Immortal/Fortune! 




> For a while, I thought that RVD might have been apart of "they" because of those cocky comments he made online about him and Jeff being the only real stars in the company. In fact, I think he would have made a better heel than Jeff.


Definitely agreed.




> If he does turn out to be the heel of the company, my only problem with it would be that he gets the strongest reception from the crowd right now as the whole "f*ing" show. That would leave virtually no faces in TNA besides Kurt and maybe Mr. A who have any sort of drawing power.


If it turns out that RVD was in on it all along, TNA might succeed in causing the internet to break from all the mass confusion and nerdrage. 




> I'm going to stick with my new theory...which is that the factions will turn against one another...and then guys like Jay Lethal will eventually join the mix.
> 
> It's almost stupid to see "midcard" feuds that have nothing to do with the take over going on...not to say that his fight with that Jersey Shore dude isn't just dumb in itself.


It should be a TNA original that takes down Immortal, but I'm sure we'll get either Angle or Anderson in the end.





> Their back and forth made me cringe. Sometimes I feel as if Tenay spews random bs, gets on Taz's nerves, and then they have a back and forth over something Tneday didn't actually mean but said anyway just to say it.


Man, even when Taz is terrible on commentary, it's hilarious how bad he makes Tenay look without even trying.



> I also feel that he's doing a horrible job selling the Immortal screw over. He's been there for quite some time...I'd like to see more personal comments about the situation from him.


"Personal" for Tenay is goofy, angry faces. 



> Anyway, my thoughts on the show are that while it didn't suck, it wasn't very good...and I think that's reflected in the 1.4 to 1.2 ish drop in ratings from last week to this week. To state the obvious, there were too many gimmicks this week and not enough wrestling. AJ's and Pope's match could have been a rockstar fight. I don't understand why Anderson and Kaz's match was the main event. It should have been on at 10:00.
> 
> And I agree with your point about no build up. It would have been great if AJ's and Pope's match was for example, announced last week and then carried out as a half an hour main event.
> 
> Reaction on the other hand, was entertaining..though a little redundant towards the end. I felt as if they could do a lot more, but it was still very good.


What's so stupid about AJ/Pope: They have Turning Point coming up in a few weeks and only one match is announced, why not add that to TP and give it some actual build? Poor, poor TNA...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 24, 2010)

Nothing is wrong with TNA and you're all morons for expecting it to be something it will never be and never has been.

A competently booked wrestling company.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 24, 2010)

My bitching actually has a purpose, though... By doing it, it reminds me that TNA will never be a competently-ran company ever. Therefore, I find it easier to laugh at.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 24, 2010)

Again. Vince Russo, the only man who can make a guy under.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 24, 2010)

I wonder what this is all about...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjHtxPew5Os[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 24, 2010)

didn't JR get in trouble for this?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 24, 2010)

If anyone needs to be reminded that TNA is a joke, then they must have never watched TNA.


----------



## Grandia (Oct 24, 2010)

Injured......again



> Dave Meltzer is reporting that The Undertaker is injured once again. Apparently his shoulder is in bad shape and he needs surgery that would keep him until at least next year. No word yet if he plans on getting the surgery or working through it. As we previously reported there is talk of this being Taker’s last run and that he may retire come Wrestlemania.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> In Morrison's case its zero personality. I don't know what more MVP can do to entertain the crowd other than maybe turn heel....but even then he's not that over.
> 
> Maybe he should start acting like percy watson.



wrestlers should just get back to doing free segments.. no more scripted stuff.. well they should script for those who lack in the mic department.. 

both MVP and Morrison have proved they're good on the mic when they're heel, maybe they should just let them say what they want..

personally, i don't think any kind of gimmick overhaul would work for MVP right now.. he went from overpaid superstar galore > losing streak > goody guy who was in jail, and on the path of self righteousness..

it never made sense when they're put together.. 

i'd say morrison has more of a chance than the others though, his "hardcore workout" gimmick is something to look for..  like jareth said a few pages before, falls count anywhere matches could be his specialty.. and thus a feud finisher for him..



Rated R Superstar said:


> I wonder what this is all about...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjHtxPew5Os[/YOUTUBE]



being a taker mark, i'd say lesnar shat his pants 

but really? seems like there's some bad blood going on there...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2010)

Taker's voice


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Taker's voice



kinda funny since this was our topic on the last page 

you should check out his ABA days..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2010)

And assuming he is injured, at least end this whole bad blood feud with Kane GG


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2010)

> WWE.com put up a release today claiming that Connecticut Secretary of  State Susan Bysiewicz was denying wrestling fans of their first  amendment rights when she stated that people at polls had the right to  tell people showing up wearing WWE merchandise that they could be asked  to change their clothes.
> Bysiewicz said earlier today that people  in charge of polling locales would have the authority to make that call  because WWE was so heavily associated with Linda McMahon's candidacy.
> Vince  McMahon claimed that she was attempting to deny WWE fans the right to  vote, which is not what was said, and that they are in violation of  their first amendment rights.
> This is laughable for a company that  confiscates signs at its arenas and would has a policy of not allowing  fans visible on camera to wear T-shirts from other promotions.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2010)

this will really be a happy day on wrestling earth when this ends..


----------



## Watchman (Oct 24, 2010)

Whilst I'm not defending the WWE, there _is_ a difference between a private company not allowing advertising of competitors during its' shows and people being discriminated against for voting purposes based on their clothes.

It's a silly statement on both sides anyway - if for some reason I was able and willing to vote for Linda McMahon and I walked into a polling booth with a LINDA MCMAHON FOR SENATOR T-Shirt, they wouldn't throw me out, would they, despite that being overtly pro-Linda, whereas someone is fully capable of being a WWE fan and not wanting to vote for Linda.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 24, 2010)

Grandia said:


> Injured......again



What the hell? Are you serious?


----------



## Grandia (Oct 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7OY6fGi5Ck&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

leaked rehearsal of divas practicing bucket/vickie segment for RAW. 

Yet on live tv Gail kim still botched it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> And assuming he is injured, at least end this whole bad blood feud with Kane GG



maybe have him and win.. and somebody else knock him out after the match..

or have him lose and return as bad ass taker 



Grandia said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7OY6fGi5Ck&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> leaked rehearsal of divas practicing bucket/vickie segment for RAW.
> 
> Yet on live tv Gail kim still botched it



its the divas, i am even surprised they gave them time to rehears


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2010)

The Miz?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2010)

impossible, miz' MITB is for raw


----------



## Klue (Oct 24, 2010)

Collins loves throwing jump balls for the int!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2010)

Thought that the MITB winner could cash in for whichever brand, not only for the brand that he's currently working for.


----------



## Watchman (Oct 24, 2010)

*tests new set*

EDIT:

Eh, does Gabriel's head look a bit squashed to you guys?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2010)

they were red and blue, if that wasn't proof enough, i don't know what is


----------



## Watchman (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 24, 2010)

Grandia said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7OY6fGi5Ck&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> leaked rehearsal of divas practicing bucket/vickie segment for RAW.
> 
> Yet on live tv Gail kim still botched it


Never heard of Murphy's Law, eh?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 24, 2010)

Injured again? Its time for Taker to call it quits. What is he, 50?

And MVP's jail past should have made him a tweener not a goody-goody. I know that he's supposed to be a good example but he can still be a reformed ex-con and be a tweener at the same time. WWE writers just don't use their minds. Their creativity is shot. Morrison won't make it, if he does its because WWE will have pushed him like Orton.


----------



## Vox (Oct 24, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I wonder what this is all about...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjHtxPew5Os[/YOUTUBE]



Thats interesting actually. Maybe they were hitting Lesnar up about a WWE appearance?

And my guess was wrong. Guess I shouldn't be surprised after Velasquez legit stopped Nogueira unlike Mir.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> Injured again? Its time for Taker to call it quits. What is he, 50?
> 
> And MVP's jail past should have made him a tweener not a goody-goody. I know that he's supposed to be a good example but he can still be a reformed ex-con and be a tweener at the same time. WWE writers just don't use their minds. Their creativity is shot. Morrison won't make it, if he does its because WWE will have pushed him like Orton.



this is morrison's last chance imo, they should not fucked it up.. he either wins the RR or the wrestlemania MITB(if it exists)


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 24, 2010)

Morrison? Pffft...zero momentum.

Alberto del Rio, bitches.

But more likely, Cena wins RR.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 24, 2010)

Vox said:


> Thats interesting actually. Maybe they were hitting Lesnar up about a WWE appearance?
> 
> And my guess was wrong. Guess I shouldn't be surprised after Velasquez legit stopped Nogueira unlike Mir.



The whole video of the fight is on Youtube right now .


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 24, 2010)

Morrison needs the RR win. He is the most viable option, as he can actually make others look better than they are. He has momentum just needs a good feud. 

Del Rio is still new needs establish himself more.

And Cena? Really? So he can once again cash in a RR shot and add a fourth year to the history of failed title shots via RR.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2010)

i say have del rio face a top mainevent superstar with no title on the line..

to fully establish himself, who knows maybe it will work better for him than it did sheamus..


show, orton, edge, or maybe triple h..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2010)

Raw needs a solid heel. Not this while anti-hero bullshit that's been going on ever since WM26


----------



## Vox (Oct 24, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Raw needs a solid heel. Not this while anti-hero bullshit that's been going on ever since WM26



Thats why it got CM Punk.

Punk/Orton? Make it happen. It's actually a feud I'm excited to see.

And Punk/Morrison for the WWE title? Man, that'd be pretty cool. I thought they looked good together in ECW. And they've both improved (some more than others) since then.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2010)

Point taken. Also, no more blond hair for Punk?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2010)

yet only has two credible faces


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 24, 2010)

Punk Vs. Morrison is one of those feuds, like Orton-Cena or Hart-Michaels. I would love if Punk used his "saving" of Mercury to torment Morrison.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2010)

hart/austin had the better matches imho than shawn/hart.. but i guess because they had legit bad blood its why ppl see them as rivals..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2010)

*- In a first, real-life wife and husband tandem Michelle McCool and The Undertaker are simultaneously featured as the Daily Diva and Superstar of the Day on WWE.com. I wonder why after last night?!*

good god, as much as i hate mccool, imagine after the buried alive match when taker gets buried alive she comes to mourn for taker.. that'd be sweet..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2010)

these


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2010)

So pretty much I can see Ziggler/Bryan being the match of the night


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 24, 2010)

why ytust veetle?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2010)

Been good to me for the last PPVs


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2010)

CM Punk and Santino at Miz........so much LOL'z


Since we are taking orders......I really like Sun Chips lol

Punk:  Some of us are awesome ahahahaha


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh shit Nexus Tag Team Champions


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2010)

John Cena


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2010)

John cena is the worst tag team partner ever


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2010)

PPV of the Year material


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> PPV of the Year material



which is kind of sad because you would expect WM or one of the other major ppv to be that.


----------



## Vox (Oct 24, 2010)

Goldust looks sweet with a valet. Reminds me of early Goldust, which is always a good thing.

PS, he's still got it.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 24, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> John cena is the worst tag team partner ever



What did he do?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2010)

An actual Diva fight I don't mind watching


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 24, 2010)

FU to Otunga


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> What did he do?





Nemesis said:


> FU to Otunga



after they won the match/

and who was Goldust's valet?


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2010)

Damn Natalya lookking seksay


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2010)

otunga? really?

i liked the twist and all, but to me slater or gabriel would've been much better..

ziggler/danielson best match so far..


----------



## Vox (Oct 24, 2010)

Aksana? His NXT Rookie.

EDIT: Another Nexus v WWE Elimination tag match at Survivor Series? Promo looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2010)

More women like that in the WWE and I might start watching Divas matches again.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2010)

Aveda Hydrating Mask

Oh?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2010)

Vox said:


> Aksana? His NXT Rookie.
> 
> EDIT: Another Nexus v WWE Elimination tag match at Survivor Series? Promo looks pretty sweet.



 damn...she was looking fine then



Darth Nihilus said:


> Aveda Hydrating Mask
> 
> Oh?



.....why wwe?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2010)

He dropped the urn


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2010)

Nexus?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 24, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Nexus?



WHATS GOING ON


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 24, 2010)

Kane and Nexus alliance?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2010)

Best way to fuck up a PPV


----------



## Vox (Oct 24, 2010)

Yeah, about time a PPV got it's Swagger back.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 24, 2010)

Damn...what the hell?

Friggin Nexus.

Team RAW or Smackdown guys? Speak now or forever hold your peace.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2010)

Looks like Wrestlemania has its first match locked in


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2010)

Tony Chimel


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 24, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Damn...what the hell?
> 
> Friggin Nexus.
> 
> Team RAW or Smackdown guys? Speak now or forever hold your peace.



Team RAW.


----------



## Vox (Oct 24, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Damn...what the hell?
> 
> Friggin Nexus.
> 
> Team RAW or Smackdown guys? Speak now or forever hold your peace.



Team Swagger.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 24, 2010)

zomg im missing it, but i pick raww.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2010)

CM PUNK CM PUNK


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 24, 2010)

Team Raw AKA Team Future. Miz, Morrison, Sheamus, and Punk.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2010)

Big Show you mad


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow.  Jackson, Miz, Punk?  Are they liking EZ?

Or will annoying ass underdog win?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 24, 2010)

lol Big Show .


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 24, 2010)

whoa it is SILENT for EJ in the ring?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2010)

The way rey reversed skull crushing finale was fucking awesome.

 I kenw smackdown would win.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 24, 2010)

Well theres no shame in Morrison being eliminated by Edge.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2010)

Another way to fuck up the PPV


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 24, 2010)

that was disappointing...


----------



## Raiden (Oct 24, 2010)

Rey you mad.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2010)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA YOU KNOW WHERE IT IS??!? IT'S IN YOUR FACE!! IN YOUR FACE!! AHAHAHAHA GO SMACKDOWN


----------



## Vox (Oct 24, 2010)

Booyah! Is Edge giving the face thing another shot?


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2010)

OH MAN STRYKER celebration was awesome ahahaha


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2010)

Vox said:


> Booyah! Is Edge giving the face thing another shot?



I hope so. face Edge is the best edge when done right. Like he has been doing the last few weeks.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 24, 2010)

Good PPV so far from the written coverage I'm getting. Loved both Kane-UT and RAW-SD endings.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 24, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> whoa it is SILENT for EJ in the ring?



Pretty silent when JM unloaded and let out a roar as well .

 It's one of those anti PG WWE crowds. They chanted for Miz, "we want blood" during the buried alive match, and for CM Punk .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2010)

I smell a setup


----------



## Sarun (Oct 24, 2010)

So, Cena still got into a wrestling match in this card.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2010)

"fire cena" chants


----------



## Vox (Oct 24, 2010)

Is making an irrelevant title even more irrelevant by squashing 2 up-and-coming youngsters a wrestling match?


----------



## Sarun (Oct 24, 2010)

I made the comment that WWE is not leaving Cena off a PPV match despite him being in Barrett's corner.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2010)

cena's had more screen time than anyone on the card bar barrett :rofl


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2010)

From one of the fans "YOU SUCK BARRETT" 

lanetryoma


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 24, 2010)

Apparently so.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2010)

That was new


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2010)

what a stupid ending to a decent ppv


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2010)

Raw is going to be lol worthy tomorrow


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2010)

thats basically the worst possible conclusion to the match


----------



## Raiden (Oct 24, 2010)

I can smell the disappointment with that ending.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 24, 2010)

Damn, I was hoping Barrett comes to UK as 1st British Champion.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 24, 2010)

How did Orton get disqualified?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2010)

so how did it end because I walked away because after the bragging rights match I grew bored.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2010)

anything would have worked really.. but this? its like the most cliche E-related ending to a mainevent/top storyline..

this is the ducked tape of doom all over again..


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 24, 2010)

They won't have a British Champion.

Not enough Love for Britain like there is Ireland for Seamus to win the Title, and not enough money like in India for Khali.

Lets face it who was the last non Citizen of US, Canada or Mexico to win the top prize before Khali.  Kayfabe it would be Yokozuna but he was from (America I think) Samoa, so we are going to the 70s at least.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 24, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> so how did it end because I walked away because after the bragging rights match I grew bored.





Kagekatsu said:


> How did Orton get disqualified?



Cena intervened and FU'd Barrett on purpose.

Barrett wins by DQ. Orton retains.

Cena gets RKO'D by Orton.
Barrett gets RKO'd by Orton.
Michael Cole gets told to shut up (best part).
The End.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2010)

basically, john cena attacked(AA) barrett so he'd win.. cuz barrett told cena he will get fired if he lost.. it was as if he didn't mention anything about the title..

so all in all, it was a "beating the system ending"..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2010)

Iron Sheik

Yokozuna Never mind


----------



## Sarun (Oct 24, 2010)

There is still RAW tomorrow for a title change.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2010)

Whats stupid was that Cena intervened when Nexus came in so that barret won't get DQ'd. Yet he interfered in the match so that Barret can be DQ'd.

That's how stupid the ending was.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 24, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Iron Sheik
> 
> Yokozuna Never mind



I thought he was already a US citizen before that... But I give you that one, but still unless US and UK get Hostile to the point of US/Iran that gave the Sheik the title I doubt you will see it happening.

Also just found out Yokozuna was born in California, so US citizen by birth.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 24, 2010)

At least the UK tour would had a more of a pop if Barrett had been a Champion. There is also a RAW on Manchester (where Barrett is billed from). I hope either he comes to UK as a champion or gets the title in Manchester.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 24, 2010)

Isn't Yokozuna from America Samoa?


----------



## Darc (Oct 25, 2010)

So I'm guessing Taker losing was a last minute choice since he's injured? Damn shame.

Lol @ Cena and his loop holes.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 25, 2010)

Actually it was reported that the plan was for Barrah to win. But they changed their minds.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 25, 2010)

Technically he did win


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 25, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Whats stupid was that Cena intervened when Nexus came in so that barret won't get DQ'd. Yet he interfered in the match so that Barret can be DQ'd.
> 
> That's how stupid the ending was.


Cena attacked Nexus because Wade would've gotten DQed(he even yelled out "I'm trying to keep you from losing!" when Barrett was giving him the stink eye afterward) and attacked Wade so that Barrett would win, but only by DQ.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 25, 2010)

Team Smackdown


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 25, 2010)

Since kane/taker rivalry is over for the time being i wonder who his next challenger will be


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 25, 2010)

Maybe Edge sets his sights on Kane and his stupid horror movie music.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 25, 2010)

Man, this PPV pretty much sucked outside of the opener.


----------



## Legend (Oct 25, 2010)

Kofi it seems, no one else is that far ahead, i dont want another Kane vs Rey:apaathy


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 25, 2010)

Bragging Rights should be saved for after draft, seems an appropriate time.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 25, 2010)

Barret just passed the test of the Main Event.

Make a fucking boring pos match with Orton... now I want them to collide a lot and bore all of us forever.

Barret,Sheamus,Orton and Cena should be always the main event.


----------



## Legend (Oct 25, 2010)

Speaking of Main Event, What do you guys think is the single best ppv main event of all time, Mines is a tie between  Armageddon 2000 HiaC and the WM25 HBK vs Taker match


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 25, 2010)

I forgot there was even a PPV yesterday.


----------



## Vox (Oct 25, 2010)

Sure, it's a generic answer but my favorite Main Event would have to be Wrestlemania 17's Rock v Austin. Sure, the Austin heel turn was eventually botched but this match and finish was awesome. I prefer their match at WM 19, but that wasn't the ME.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 25, 2010)

> WrestleZone exclusively spoke with two prominent  backstage  sources at the WWE Bragging Rights pay per view last night, and there is  nothing  short of  a "state of confusion" in WWE regarding the Brock  Lesnar/Undertaker  brief  stare down after Brock lost the UFC Title to  Cain Velasquez on Saturday  night.
> "No one knows what's really going on!" a WWE writer  told WZ  tonight  after the pay per view. "We've been discussing what to do with  'Taker  at  Wrestlemania, but Brock Lesnar's name has never come up. Now Vince  is  walking  around with this smile on his face like he has this in the  bag, and  we're all  looking at each other wondering who knows what."
> To make matters even worse, the WWE writer told me  tonight,  "it's  going to end up like WCW here, in that the writers are all going  to  be  paranoid about each other, wondering who is and who isn't in on the  angle. That shit belongs in  TNA."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 25, 2010)

i really hate the idea.. they should just go cena/taker and let taker retire.. 

he's barely walking straight, if he retires before cena/taker; that'd the most stupid thing E could do..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 25, 2010)

Legend said:


> Speaking of Main Event, What do you guys think is the single best ppv main event of all time, Mines is a tie between  Armageddon 2000 HiaC and the WM25 HBK vs Taker match


1992 War Games: Dangerous Alliance/Sting's Squadron or Sting/Vader, Great American Bash '92, or Austin/Hart, Survivor Series '96.



Darth Nihilus said:


>


Aaaaaaaand, this is why I never take sites like that seriously.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 25, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> 1992 War Games: Dangerous Alliance/Sting's Squadron or Sting/Vader, Great American Bash '92, or Austin/Hart, Survivor Series '96.




TBH I have not had the pleasure of watching any of those matches


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 25, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> 1992 War Games: Dangerous Alliance/Sting's Squadron or Sting/Vader, Great American Bash '92, or *Austin/Hart, Survivor Series '96.*
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaand, this is why I never take sites like that seriously.



fuckin this.. but i never knew it was a mainevent..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 25, 2010)

It wasn't, actually. I was thinking about something else and typed it after forgetting the question was "MAIN EVENTS". 

So take that match out and replace it with Austin/Rock from WM 17.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 25, 2010)

The best ppv main event of all-time?

Hulk Hogan vs. Undertaker Judgment Day 2002


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 25, 2010)

Nah... it's Triple H/Undertaker, KOTR 2002.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 25, 2010)

Hogan & Savage vs. The Alliance to end Hulkamania in the Doomsday Cage at Uncensored 1996 is pretty much the gold standard(n. Shelton Benjamin).


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 25, 2010)

I dunno 'bout that... Dustin Rhodes/Blacktop Bully from Uncensored '95 and Triple H/Steiner from the 2003 Rumble are up there... 

Also Windham/Luger from GAB '91.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 25, 2010)

Was hart/hbk ironman the main event? 

if not, then probably 1992 War Games.....i really miss war games


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 25, 2010)

Michaels vs Taker @ WM 25 was not the main event.


Anyway, I would say Michaels vs Taker @ WM 26 or Michaels vs Mankind @ In Your House: Mind Games are the best main event PPV matches. 



SilverCross said:


> Was hart/hbk ironman the main event?



Okay brah, it had two of biggest stars in the WWF, it was for the title, and it was over an hour long. C'mon now, even with out remembering 100% you should be able to figure this one out.


----------



## Legend (Oct 25, 2010)

How the hell wasnt that epic match not a main event lol?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 25, 2010)

It was and yes it was an epic match but had one flaw in the making.

Why the fuck make an iron man match which only had one fall in overtime.  And tbh had it booked before hand that a draw would = champ retain.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey guys, was Andre the Giant vs Hulk Hogan at WM3 the main event?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 25, 2010)

Nemesis said:


> It was and yes it was an epic match but had one flaw in the making.
> 
> Why the fuck make an iron man match which only had one fall in overtime.  And tbh had it booked before hand that a draw would = champ retain.



people didn't know what to except.. i dunno, i find it to be the best iron man match, yet it was nothing like an iron man match.


----------



## Darc (Oct 25, 2010)

Ziggler n Bryant are like the next Ric Flair and Chris Benoit, tho I hope they have a cleaner run.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 25, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Hey guys, was Andre the Giant vs Hulk Hogan at WM3 the main event?



nah that was filler mate


----------



## Sarun (Oct 25, 2010)

Obviously it would be kindah lame if WM mainevent ended in draw as official result regardless who takes the title home. On top of it, HBK's childhood dream thing was hyped and HBK already lost 1995 mainevent. Speaking of 1995 WM, after Biglow-L Taylor mainevent of that event, they better need a better ending for 1996 one.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 25, 2010)

Uhhh did they turn Punk face again?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 25, 2010)

Darc said:


> Ziggler n Bryant are like the next Ric Flair and Chris Benoit, tho I hope they have a cleaner run.


So Dolph will be a serial adulterer and Bryan will kill his family and himself because of concussions?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2010)

did.....did Santino just beat....Shaemus!?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 25, 2010)

Forget that. Morrison and Sheamus are now in a feud.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 25, 2010)

OMG raw is OMG 

lock your families in a bomb shelter, punk/danielson feud coming up 

santino beat sheamus clean, clean i tellz ya 

tag team titles shat on even more, well that wasn't surprising 

cena heel turn? lolz...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 25, 2010)

Punk/Danielson Sheamus/Morrison book it!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 25, 2010)

it was awesome to see danielson getting pop from the kids.. in this era, that's basically pandora's box


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 25, 2010)

he didn't take percy watson, so i agree with you..


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 25, 2010)

Though the crowd dies when his music hits. Damn that submission he had Ziggles in was epic.

And...dare I say, Morrison got a pop when he came to save Santino.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 25, 2010)

its a pop killer, i agree.. the generic rock music was better.. i gotta take my hat off for ziggler as well.. they brought out two great matches in two nights.. i would've liked for ziggler to win tonight, even if not clean.. but i guess its cuz danielson is pretty hot right now..


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 25, 2010)

Danielson just needs the final countdown.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 25, 2010)

people predict otunga face turn 

shit, no smiley could express how i feel about this


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 25, 2010)

And Otunga shall fail.

Oh by the way. Titus O'Neil apparently posted a picture of his junk on twitter. But why he hasn't been fired yet is beyond me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 25, 2010)

maybe vince liked what he saw


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 26, 2010)

Otunga


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 26, 2010)

Perhaps.

Now, I wonder if Morrison-Sheamus can last until RR. Aren't there like 2 PPV's until RR build up?


----------



## Darc (Oct 26, 2010)

Lol, Miz said, _Monday right raw_



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> So Dolph will be a serial adulterer and Bryan will kill his family and himself because of concussions?


Obv.


Jareth Dallis said:


> Punk/Danielson Sheamus/Morrison book it!


Word


Khris said:


> maybe vince liked what he saw


----------



## Grandia (Oct 26, 2010)

Khris said:


> maybe vince liked what he saw



maybe steph too


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 26, 2010)

Punk seemed so odd talkin like a face tonight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Impact!_ 



Morgan Face Turn


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Already read 'em, but it's so hilarious at how out-of-the-blue it is since he was the MAIN ONE on Reaction putting over the Immortal/Fortune alliance.


----------



## Watchman (Oct 26, 2010)

Man, I know NOHAMTYO and all, but ffs, Cena. It was just over a year ago that you hated Orton's guts - he punted your dad in the head and put you on the shelf with injuries multiple times. Why on earth are you treating it like a "Hero's Dilemna" when you have the choice between helping him retain the title and being fired OR helping Barrett win and being out of Nexus?

IT MAKES NO KAYFABE SENSE!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 26, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Man, I know NOHAMTYO and all, but ffs, Cena. It was just over a year ago that you hated Orton's guts - he punted your dad in the head and put you on the shelf with injuries multiple times. Why on earth are you treating it like a "Hero's Dilemna" when you have the choice between helping him retain the title and being fired OR helping Barrett win and being out of Nexus?
> 
> IT MAKES NO KAYFABE SENSE!



cuz cena is the absolute hero, he can't do nothing wrong.. they're trying to pass him as jesus..




Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Already read 'em, but it's so hilarious at how out-of-the-blue it is since he was the MAIN ONE on Reaction putting over the Immortal/Fortune alliance.




*Spoiler*: __ 




its not that much of a bad idea though, TNA's lacking in faces right now.. this should even the odds, with him being the next "undertaker" zaru


----------



## Legend (Oct 26, 2010)

Silly boy these days past fueds are forgotten


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 26, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Man, I know NOHAMTYO and all, but ffs, Cena. It was just over a year ago that you hated Orton's guts - he punted your dad in the head and put you on the shelf with injuries multiple times. Why on earth are you treating it like a "Hero's Dilemna" when you have the choice between helping him retain the title and being fired OR helping Barrett win and being out of Nexus?
> 
> IT MAKES NO KAYFABE SENSE!



Now if only they have Cena screwing Orton at SS and using that as an excuse then it would actually work for once.


----------



## Legend (Oct 26, 2010)

WWE has signed Eddie and Vickie's Guerrero's 20 yr old daughter to developmental contract,

She's hotpek,sooooooo unlike her mom


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 26, 2010)

Legend said:


> WWE has signed Eddie and Vickie's Guerrero's 20 yr old daughter to developmental contract,
> 
> She's hotpek,sooooooo *unlike her mom*





Yeah...fuck you.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 26, 2010)

Legend said:


> WWE has signed Eddie and Vickie's Guerrero's 20 yr old daughter to developmental contract,
> 
> She's hotpek,sooooooo unlike her mom



this has potential... like her or not.. vickie feuds/promos have worked 100% of the time..

ppl would love to see her frog splash her cougar 

also, RAW vs. SD 2011 is out, first of the series that i didn't my pek

i am proud of myself..


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 26, 2010)

i bought it, creating my entrance now.

The new physics just looked to awesome to not buy it this year, and universe mode sounds fun


----------



## Grandia (Oct 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZZLwl6zZSI&feature=player_embedded#at=106[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZbC-jzx1lg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

2 of the best themes everrrrr

good ol days


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 26, 2010)

Legend said:


> WWE has signed Eddie and Vickie's Guerrero's 20 yr old daughter to developmental contract,
> 
> She's hotpek,sooooooo unlike her mom



There is nothing hot about her unless she magically became attractive over the years.


----------



## Watchman (Oct 26, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> There is nothing hot about her unless she magically became attractive over the years.



Apparently this is a recent picture of her.



So yeah.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 26, 2010)

She's 20 now. Is SAF basing her looks based upon what? When she was 14?


----------



## Darc (Oct 26, 2010)

Damn, her daughter could get it, major.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah...fuck you.



LMaoooooo, what the fuck.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 26, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah...fuck you.




The question is

Is that censor block really there

Or is it the collective will of every WWE fan in the universe just blocking it out of their heads.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 26, 2010)

That is their daughter?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 26, 2010)

DatGuerrerofamily


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 26, 2010)

STOP QUOTING THAT PICTURE!


i keep scrolling down to get away...and you keep making it show up again


----------



## Legend (Oct 26, 2010)

LATINA HEAT


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 26, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> STOP QUOTING THAT PICTURE!
> 
> 
> i keep scrolling down to get away...and you keep making it show up again



Okay, I'll stop quoting THAT picture.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 26, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> i bought it, creating my entrance now.
> 
> The new physics just looked to awesome to not buy it this year, and universe mode sounds fun



only one thing though.. its fucking slow again.. 

warzone + attitude = worst really wrestling games evar 

smackdown series till here comes the pain = prime of wrestling games 

i like no mercy as well...


universe mode does sound fun.. but if a gameplay video makes me sleepy.. than i'd be just wasting my money like i did for the past 6+ years..

anyways, enjoy man..




Watchman said:


> Apparently this is a recent picture of her.
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah.






*Spoiler*: __ 




MAMA CITA


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 26, 2010)

well, so far game play is fun, visuals seem a bit odd to me...maybe that im used to seeing these games on xbox, and i bought it for ps3 this time..

over all im enjoying it, wondering when it will do much for me in universe tho, it looked like it was gonna start a feud for me with jtg, but went no where from there so far..


----------



## Watchman (Oct 26, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> well, so far game play is fun, visuals seem a bit odd to me...maybe that im used to seeing these games on xbox, and i bought it for ps3 this time..
> 
> over all im enjoying it, wondering when it will do much for me in universe tho,* it looked like it was gonna start a feud for me with jtg, but went no where from there so far*..



I'd say that's a fairly accurate representation of the career of a WWE mid/lowcarder.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 26, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Apparently this is a recent picture of her.
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah.



She needs a female version of Eddies Latino Heat theme


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 26, 2010)

Watchman said:


> I'd say that's a fairly accurate representation of the career of a WWE mid/lowcarder.



 ouch...my pride


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 26, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> well, so far game play is fun, visuals seem a bit odd to me...maybe that im used to seeing these games on xbox, and i bought it for ps3 this time..
> 
> over all im enjoying it, wondering when it will do much for me in universe tho, it looked like it was gonna start a feud for me with jtg, but went no where from there so far..





Watchman said:


> I'd say that's a fairly accurate representation of the career of a WWE mid/lowcarder.



shit you beat me to it 



Nemesis said:


> She needs a female version of Eddies Latino Heat theme



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVzJIpYX1p4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 26, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Apparently this is a recent picture of her.
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah.



Damn, she used to be bigger than me at one point. She definitely grew into herself well.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> She's 20 now. Is SAF basing her looks based upon what? When she was 14?



I know a lot of people who look even worse now than they did when they were 14. I was expecting her to look like a younger vickie.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 26, 2010)

Younger Vickie was able to snag Eddie.


----------



## Legend (Oct 26, 2010)

I demand pics of a young  vickie, one that wont make me have nightmares


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 26, 2010)

Seriously Bro!? This is the the WWE as if they would hire a diva that looked like Vickie.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 26, 2010)

DatVickie


----------



## Sarun (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm not really impressed by King's commentary for most part. Any ideas to reinvigorate him? More puppies?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 27, 2010)

Any of you would fuck Vickie if you had the chance


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 27, 2010)

Khris said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



It wouldn't be a bad idea if there was actual build-up instead of Matt just randomly caring about Anderson when he's tried to do worse to others and Eric fucking Young is walking around showing a much worse case of the effects of a concussion for the last few months and we haven't heard a peep out of him. 

And my GOD, the spoilers for the show after that are even more confusing!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 27, 2010)

I'll argue that Eric Young's default mode is being retarded and concussions made him sane.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 27, 2010)

But no one cares about Eric Young to begin with.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 27, 2010)

Lil Vickie finna get a good ol push, strictly off the strenght of her last name.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 27, 2010)

It worked for Orton Rhodes and Dib....er those two.


----------



## Grandia (Oct 27, 2010)

cant wait for orton to turn heel again, his face run has gotten dry now and doesnt have the same drive he did earlier this year after WM


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 27, 2010)

Won't be happenin for a while. There isn't a viable face to fill the spot. Cena is being a lackey right now.


----------



## Legend (Oct 27, 2010)

When and Where is that vickie photo from?

Or is it  photoshopped?

Did she ever look fiiiiine?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 27, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




But this is TNA, thats the best thing we're gonna get.. plus eric young is irrelevant.. 




this reminds me, whatever happened to hernandez, he would actually work right now..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 27, 2010)

Legend said:


> When and Where is that vickie photo from?
> 
> Or is it  photoshopped?
> 
> Did she ever look fiiiiine?



According to Eddie's book, he married Vickie because when she was young, she had 

This is probably the youngest picture I could find of her:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Next Thursday Impact_ 




** AJ Styles defends the TV Title against Rhino and RVD in a three-way and wins. RVD and Rhino get into it after the match. EV 2.0 comes out and RVD gets into it with Raven. Tommy Dreamer vs. RVD is announced for Turning Point.*



doesn't ev2 have to face fortune at turning point? 

this is as stupid as TNA could get

*
* Eric Bischoff comes out and calls Mr. Anderson to the ring. Bischoff is announced as the TNA kickboxing champion. Borash has to do ring introductions here and has to insult Anderson reluctantly. Bischoff ends up beating Borash up. Anderson's music hits but Matt Morgan comes out instead. Morgan lays Bischoff out and pins him. Morgan signs the contract and says he will see Jeff Hardy at Turning Point. Ric Flair comes out and cuts on Morgan. Flair helps Bischoff out of the ring and to the back.
*


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 27, 2010)

Told you they got even more confusing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 27, 2010)

You're only confused because you're suffering from a concussion.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 27, 2010)

Grandia said:


> cant wait for orton to turn heel again, his face run has gotten dry now and doesnt have the same drive he did earlier this year after WM



Its kind of next to impossible to stay a fresh face in the current WWE without any mic skills.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 27, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You're only confused because you're suffering from a concussion.


Does this mean I gets ta fight Erc Bischoff too?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 27, 2010)

It means you form a team with Orlando Jordan.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## Grandia (Oct 27, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Won't be happenin for a while. There isn't a viable face to fill the spot. Cena is being a lackey right now.



fuck you


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 27, 2010)

concussion Inc.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 27, 2010)

Eric Young matters as much in TNA as Chavo does in the WWE. He is technically their bitch.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 27, 2010)

the new WWE smackdown vs raw game looks like the same ol shit. When are they ever going to revamp the graphics and gameplay?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 27, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> the new WWE smackdown vs raw game looks like the same ol shit. When are they ever going to revamp the graphics and *gameplay*?



fuck graphics.. aside from the boring and slow gameplay, seems like you can barely do any decent grapple except for your finisher..

i have never seen a game get more shitty with the years.. i mean really, E should look for another developer..


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 27, 2010)

Well THQ doesn't do much of it, it's mostly Yukes.


----------



## Legend (Oct 27, 2010)

They are bringing King of the Ring back for the 3hr Raw in Philly Nov 29 (which i will try and go to)

Im gonna place my bets on JoMo


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 27, 2010)

Morrison is a high probability. Maybe he wins and adopts a king personality, as some have in the past, help stabilize his push. Have him beat Sheamus to become KotR. It would be delightful.


----------



## Legend (Oct 28, 2010)

It shall happen


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 28, 2010)

Not sure if going over sheamus really matters at this point considering how he's booked.



Khris said:


> fuck graphics.. aside from the boring and slow gameplay, seems like you can barely do any decent grapple except for your finisher..
> 
> i have never seen a game get more shitty with the years.. i mean really, E should look for another developer..



I like how everyone has a boston crab for their submission.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2010)

I have heard that the game is shit....so I guess I will be sticking with 2010 for another year....sigh.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 28, 2010)

Sheamus has nothing to do while CeNexus Vs Orton is going on.


----------



## Perverted King (Oct 28, 2010)

John Morrison
The Miz
Daniel Bryan
Dolph Ziggler
Ted DiBiase
Kaval
Alberto del Rio
Cody Rhodes

That's a good tournament right there.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 28, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Sheamus has nothing to do while CeNexus Vs Orton is going on.



Its not just that. Both of his world title reigns weren't booked that well either.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 28, 2010)

Miz won't win, he's already Mr. MITB. He doesn't need anything else.
Ted? Hahahahaa!!! You had me going there for a minute bud.
Daniel Bryan, viable but not yet, let him get more over with the crowd, his music still kills the crowd. Also the on going feud with Ziggles.
Ziggler, no not yet, the guy is in an on going feud with AmDrag.
Kaval, no, still new to the roster, losing streak, and headed for a heel turn.
ADR, possible, still feuding with Rey, give him time to do whatever he has to.
Morrison, not doing much, kind of in a feud with Sheamus at the most, needs some kind of bragging right, maybe assuming a king gimmick for a while, which would be epic.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 28, 2010)

IMO, Morrison looks more out of place with it than ADR, Swagger and Sheamus. ADR could be the most appropriate as Swagger isn't as booked strongly. Though King Swagger seems best fit. Sheamus could brag being new King of Kings after with the tournament and also taking out the "previous" holder of the moniker (HHH).

But Morrison seems to have not that much going for him other parkour and a possible fued with Sheamus so this would give something to do. Heel turn at this point will sink him with Nexus, Sheamus, Miz and CM Punk already (and still would be due to, IMO, having better charisma) above him in totem pole in heel list. Right now is his chance to claim a top face spot behind Orton (and Cena). Seems like Daniel Bryan is already eclipsing him and Santino is outpopping him by 4-5 times the amount he is gettinf. If he wins KOTR, he better run the ball with it.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 28, 2010)

Not sure where yall are hearing that the game isnt any good, i picked it up and am really enjoying it. New physics make things a ton of fun, the only real complaint is the awful commentary.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 28, 2010)

morrison running with the ball? lol

He's just another waste of time.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2010)

wow....almost 13 years....has it been that long?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 28, 2010)

Perverted King said:


> John Morrison
> The Miz
> Daniel Bryan
> Dolph Ziggler
> ...



It's not a bad list, but I think you're forgetting to include main eventers. 

Sheamus, CM Punk and Miz would make interesting heels. They all would have a chance (on paper) of winning it as well. CM Punk and Sheamus have world championship credentials, so them getting their ass beat would mean a lot (assuming they lose).

Faces, Morrison and Daniel Bryan would probably be the premier guys. 

R-Truth, Golddust, Ted Dibiase would make for good jobbers. Santino could job so badly that he is basically a bye for a heel.


I forgot that the last one had Smackdown guys in it too. Rey Mysterio is really the only face that is worth adding, in less they just wanted to have some mid card just straight up job.

Alberto Del Rio, Cody, Drew ( being a king would probably fit him real well) & Swagger would all be great adds.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 28, 2010)

There is the pesky rumor that Punk may need surgery though. His hip got a bit tweaked at BR.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 28, 2010)

i played the game in the local store, goddamn it; i felt i was playing in slow-mo.. i think they outdid themselves in crap this time around.. 

all stars, as funky and cheesy as it might be.. is the only hope for wrestling games right now


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah, no thanks on allstars. I am hoping by people not buying/returning these games these stupid asses can finally open there eyes.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 28, 2010)

Only time i've felt slow was with that annoying stamina option turned on, I've turned that off for universe mode.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 28, 2010)

Can you at least do moves on the turnbuckle like in No Mercy or is that still not in these games yet?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 28, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> Can you at least do moves on the turnbuckle like in No Mercy or is that still not in these games yet?



like transition turnbuckle moves into normal standing grapples?  

don't think so, didn't check.. but if it was implemented; they'd say something



VastoLorDae said:


> Yeah, no thanks on allstars. I am hoping by people not buying/returning these games these stupid asses can finally open there eyes.



comic undertaker and kane sounds fascinating  though


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 28, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> morrison running with the ball? lol
> 
> He's just another waste of time.



Not too long ago, people were saying the same thing about the Miz...

I hope that Barrett doesn't win the KOTR. He doesn't need it. He's already gonna be a main eventer, if he isn't one already.

Punk is my choice to win this, if he isn't injured. Him winning the KOTR could further push him into RAW's main event scene. But that probably wont happen anytime soon, because the Nexus angle probably wont end anytime soon.

If Morrison wins the KOTR, he needs a complete character overhaul. Kinda like how Regal went from comedy jobber to serious title contender. Damn, why Regal had to fuck that up? He was on his way to the title.

Christian is another guy who should win it, but he's injured, so that's not happening. I could see Danielson winning this.


----------



## Watchman (Oct 28, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Not too long ago, people were saying the same thing about the Miz...
> 
> I hope that Barrett doesn't win the KOTR. He doesn't need it. He's already gonna be a main eventer, if he isn't one already.
> 
> ...



Punk doesn't need to win it either - he's already the Chris Jericho kind of guy who can transition seamlessly between midcard and main-event whenever he feels like it.

I'd actually like to see ADR win KotR, he's already got the "descendent of Ferdinand and Isabella" thing going on, but I wouldn't be opposed to Morrison winning it either.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 28, 2010)

I just love the idea of Morrison winning it. I'm just gonna sit back and wait and see what happens. Fact remains, Barrah does not need this, he's already main event level.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 28, 2010)

hahaha Flair can't do shit at the moment, because of FCC regulations


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 28, 2010)

That part is irrelevant, him saying "Who do you think you are? My ex wife?!"


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> Can you at least do moves on the turnbuckle like in No Mercy or is that still not in these games yet?



 Yeah they can do turnbuckle grapples....and love your avatar...nice ass.



Khris said:


> comic undertaker and kane sounds fascinating  though



 yeah....would be different I give you that.



Emperor Joker said:


> hahaha Flair can't do shit at the moment, because of FCC regulations



....what did Ric Flair do now?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 28, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yeah they can do turnbuckle grapples....and love your avatar...nice ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Came out to stop the brawl between the Knockouts with the heel security guards...problem is because of regulations he couldn't get anything done at all other than try and get between them and well just talk...it was actually rather funny, because if this was anyone else (Or on a PPV) he would have just layed them out...but they're girls and this is cable...so yeah

On the bright side of things i'm enjoying Impact so far...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2010)

I am sure going by Impact's recent history it will get weird on you fast.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 28, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am sure going by Impact's recent history it will get weird on you fast.



Oh no i've been watching Impact for months i'm well aware of it's idiocy by now.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 28, 2010)

I wish they would just repackage this robbie e loser.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 28, 2010)

Also with the weekly Angelina is fucking nuts and thinks she has a bisexual stalker moment done with. I can watch somethin else.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 28, 2010)

The mechanics of this three way championship tag match confuses me...why wouldn't a member of all three teams be in the ring at the same time instead of restricting it to only two...

Edit:

Eric: "This is wrestling Guys get hurt all the time" 

Sounds like the policy keeping Eric Young still wrestling


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 28, 2010)

It's one of those different match types. It isn't a triple threat.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 28, 2010)

datwinter


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 28, 2010)

We agree on two things Gashir. NaruKari rules and Winter is delightful. And extremely bangable with her stalker lesbian bit.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 29, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> The mechanics of this three way championship tag match confuses me...why wouldn't a member of all three teams be in the ring at the same time instead of restricting it to only two...
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



Depends on the injury, take it from Bret Hart, dont wrestle with concussions.


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2010)

*Random Post*:

I miss the good old days, when the original ECW promotion was alive and well. 

Carry on gentlemen.


----------



## Grandia (Oct 29, 2010)

just caught up with tna reaction, did morgan just call fortune vanilla midgets?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah. 

TNA is such a horrible little company. I hope they never change.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Agmaster (Oct 29, 2010)

Maaaaaaan, I'm in Norfolk and my girl would KILL me.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 30, 2010)

I must say...Kane has been the best WHC smackdown has had since Punk was holding down the strap. He's really been on a role lately. In other news...

*WWE Studios' Knucklehead drew virtually no business during its 'limited engagement' this past weekend.

A chart listing the top grossing films, with the bottom movie making $75, did not rank the WWE produced film. Even further, numerous websites that feature histories of all theatrically released movies and how much business they did ? including last weekend ? don't have it listed.

The film was only scheduled for last weekend in select theaters ? a total of six. It will be released on DVD and Blu-ray on Nov. 9.*

I aint suprised at all. But I must say, sadly, if the filmed had starred Adam Sandler, it woulda made like 50 mill in the first week...

Hey Vince! Where are your "Did You Know" segments now?


----------



## Vox (Oct 30, 2010)

Thats a surprise seeing how Show is such a draw. 





Oh, wait...


----------



## Raiden (Oct 30, 2010)

I actually laughed at some parts of the preview for Big Show's movie.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 30, 2010)

Well Punk is injured. He may need surgery.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 30, 2010)

> WWE has resigned Sean Morley (Val Venis), according to indy promoters who have attempted to book him. The company is supposedly flying Morley to Europe on 11/7 to join up with the Raw crew. He may be coming in as an agent.



Credit: 

Fuck. Yes.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 30, 2010)

source: realwrestlecrap

WWE FAN Appreciation Day matches


*Spoiler*: __ 





Big SHow eliminated Drew McIntyre and Cody Rhodes in a Battle Royal to be no. 1 Contender for Intercontinental Championship

Sheamus beats John Morrison

Randy Orton beats Wade Barrett to retain WWE title

There was a Divas Dance Off, it seems

Coming up:

Big Show vs Dolph Ziggler (c) vs IC championship???

Big SHow vs Kane (c) for WHC


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 30, 2010)

> WWE FAN Appreciation Day matches



continued...


*Spoiler*: __ 





- Big Show won a Battle Royal to earn a shot at the WWE Intercontinental Title.

- Howard Finkel is handling the announcing duties today.

- WWE U.S. Champion Daniel Bryan def. The Miz. Miz was over huge as a heel. Bryan got a huge pop.

- The Raw GM laptop is in the ring for a promo - no joke.

- Melina won a dance off over the other WWE Divas. Afterwards, Santino came out and did The Worm.

- Vince McMahon is on his way out to a big reaction. Thanked the fans for coming out.

- Sheamus def. John Morrison.

- WWE Champion Randy Orton def. Wade Barrett.

- Dolph Ziggler def. Big Show via count out to retain the WWE Intercontinental Title. Ziggler applied a sleeper and put Big Show to sleep on the outside and rolled back in before the 10 count.

*- Update:* Will be Triple H vs. Alberto Del Rio.

More results to come...

- Triple H def. Alberto Del Rio via a Pedigree. After the match, Triple H also gave Ricardo Rodriguez (Del Rio's announcer) a Pedigree as well.

- John Cena def. WWE World Heavyweight Champion Kane via DQ. After the match, Nexus hit the ring and a big brawl broke out. Cena gave Barrett an Attitude Adjustment to a huge pop.

- Attendance was estimated at around 12,000-13,000.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 30, 2010)

The return of the big Valbowski?? Im cool with that.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 30, 2010)

But how will the Big Valbowski work in PG.

I guess it will be the Sean Morley style that he was when he was second to Bischoff. 

And why do I get the feeling that Barrett will win at SS (good thing IMO) BUT then say he is too good for Nexus, breaks out and have Cena leading a face nexus against him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2010)

Nemesis said:


> But how will the Big Valbowski work in PG.



easy.. HELLO Kids


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 30, 2010)

Nemesis said:


> I guess it will be the Sean Morley style that he was when he was second to Bischoff.



Are you talking about late 2002/early 2003 'Chief of Staff' Sean Morley or his TNA run earlier this year? If you're talking about his TNA run, he had the gimmick of a Pornography director.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 30, 2010)

Chief of staff one. I somehow doubt his Porno Director one is PG enough. Plus I have not really been following TNA much since Hogan joined.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 30, 2010)

"Chief of Staff" Sean Morley was pretty damn good. Much better than the go-nowhere crap that was the Val Venis gimmick.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 31, 2010)

Is it funny or pathetic when people think guys like Triple H, John Cena or some established main eventer shoulder win KotR?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 31, 2010)

why not use RTC version val venis?  Team him with cm punk until punk even tually gets annoyed with him and turns face?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 31, 2010)

Val Venis was in the WWE like 2 years ago and he didn't do anything.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 31, 2010)

He's coming in as a backstage guy, not as a wrestler.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 31, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> why not use RTC version val venis?  Team him with cm punk until punk even tually gets annoyed with him and turns face?



Hell no!! I dont want the big Valbowski bringing down Punk. And Shadow, that Chief of Staff gimmick sucked.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 31, 2010)

Sadly punk is injured, maybe they'll have him do color commentary for a while.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 31, 2010)

Nah, it was the most personality he'd shown in years. Much more tolerable than the lame Val Venis gimmick.


----------



## Darc (Oct 31, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> - Triple H def. Alberto Del Rio via a Pedigree. After the match, Triple H also gave Ricardo Rodriguez (Del Rio's announcer) a Pedigree as well.


Triple H is back? wtf since when!? Why isn't he on RAW?


Jareth Dallis said:


> Sadly punk is injured, maybe they'll have him do color commentary for a while.



Maybe they can do what they did for Randy when he was hurt, keep him semi active n not in real ring competition till he's healed up.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 31, 2010)

That was his first time back.

'twas at a fan appreciation event.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 31, 2010)

H Triple coming back to the E?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2010)

we need the game back


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 31, 2010)

It was a one night appearance. I don't think he's 100% yet and even then he's getting settled into the corporate end these days.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 31, 2010)

Khris said:


> we need the game back


Yeah, watching him find new ways to tear his quads is always a riot...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow...so I read the new SvR has Cole and King on every show. What's funny is, Cole in the game is pretty accurate, he gets moves wrong all the time, like calling a rana a superplex.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 1, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Yeah, watching him find new ways to tear his quads is always a riot...



Finally, something we can agree on.



Jareth Dallis said:


> Wow...so I read the new SvR has Cole and King on every show. What's funny is, Cole in the game is pretty accurate, he gets moves wrong all the time, like calling a rana a superplex.



Yea, its pretty awful for commentary, never thought about that tho, they do all the shows...and do them terribly. So far, my favorites have been Cole saying i knocked a guy out with a drop kick, even tho i missed, and 2 times now, onces will kicking a guy in the chest, another while slamming zigglers head on a table, Cole starts talking about how I'm targeting the back


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 1, 2010)

It's so accurate! Since Cole never stays on topic anyways in real life, unless Miz is in the ring. But on a serious note that is a shame, I always liked using the arenas striker was calling on. His voice is at least tolerable, and he doesn't say vintage 30 times in a row.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 1, 2010)

Havent hard vintage yet, but i try not to pay much attention to them.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 1, 2010)

Pee Wee as the Guest? 

Also, Kofi getting his own PPV?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 1, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Pee Wee as the Guest?
> 
> Also, Kofi getting his own PPV?



What is this madness you speak?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbwkcFXSVzY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 1, 2010)

Anything named after AKofi-sms sounds porn based.

The boom squad.

Edit; That song is terrible, yet I love it.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 1, 2010)

From the front page of Wrestleview.



> To follow up on a report from Saturday, former WWE star Sean Morley (Val Venis) is officially back with WWE and is backstage at tonight's Raw taping at the Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum in Long Island, NY. Morley had been informing indy promoters seeking to book him that he was scheduled to start again with WWE soon for the company's upcoming European tour this week.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 1, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHa CENA counted to TWO and he got up before a shoulder went up for the count.  What a horrible ref really lol


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 1, 2010)

Lita appearing epic.
Morrison trying to get Sheamus' attention epic.
Peewee segment fail.
Vince is still in a coma and probably is brain dead epic.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 1, 2010)

I love it how Orton won the match and they play Cena's music who was the referee.  Oh man WWE you made me lol tonight


----------



## Raiden (Nov 1, 2010)

lol @ the Vince hospital scene.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 1, 2010)

And they weren't even in Canada.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 2, 2010)

Was it me or was the crowd really eating up that Vince segment? Also, fuck Lita and her man-boy face


----------



## Watchman (Nov 2, 2010)

That Vince segment was the one good thing about this show. Even more so considering how terrible it looked like it was going to be.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 2, 2010)

Damn the reaction of the crowd when Orton gets the mic just awful, this angle isn't helping him too much.

DB would fits better for this angle.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 2, 2010)

Shadow said:


> I love it how Orton won the match and they play Cena's music who was the referee.  Oh man WWE you made me lol tonight



By Cena's music you mean R-truths right?


----------



## Darc (Nov 2, 2010)

RAW in general last night just seemed dead, like Triple H's voice in that segment seemed like the biggest pop of the night lol.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 2, 2010)

> The following is a new tweet from the official Twitter page of WWE Superstar John Cena: *"Wade barrett has allowed me to send this one message. As long  as i am in nexus. I answer to them. He has kept me from any  communication and was very mad about navajo code message. I am sorry to  all of you."*



Too much is too much


----------



## Watchman (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh, this CeNexus storyline just gets better and better.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 2, 2010)

He's probably suck his dick if it meant that he'd keep his job


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 2, 2010)

I love Barrett controls his tweets, but, still lets him use his own music and wear his own merchandise


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 2, 2010)

dat danielson chant  



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Yeah, watching him find new ways to tear his quads is always a riot...



you mad cuz you don't play da game 



Darc said:


> RAW in general last night just seemed dead, like Triple H's voice in that segment seemed like the biggest pop of the night lol.



cuz everyone thought we're gonna see some macmahon/levesque action


----------



## Sarun (Nov 2, 2010)

Barrett has an eye for business - he knows what sells.


I did see lot of Nexus signs and merchandise in front rows. And the camera angle seemed to be inversed. Even the laptop seemed to be on opposite side of announce table.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2010)

Ahahahaa .


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 3, 2010)

Khris said:


> you mad cuz you don't play da game


I'm glad I still have my original quads.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 3, 2010)

So Ol Linda lost that Senate Race eh? Now thats something I can "Stand Up For"!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 3, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I'm glad I still have my original quads.



touche 

but seriously, i kinda miss him..



Rated R Superstar said:


> So Ol Linda lost that Senate Race eh? Now thats something I can "Stand Up For"!



its interesting how it will affect the programming, i don't expect them to return to the edgy stuff.. but hopefully wrestlers can now chock each other without getting into trouble


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 3, 2010)

Smackdown spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



Edge vs Alberto Del Rio ends in a no contest - Nexus, minus Wade  Barrett, who left last night  for the European tour, did a run-in and  laid out both men.  David  Otunga bragged that Nexus was taking over the  show.  It became a Raw vs.  Smackdown theme as Kane, Rey Mysterio and  Big Show ran in.

This  led to Nexus vs. Edge & Del Rio & Show & Kane &   Mysterio, however with Mysterio being injured, they shot an angle later   in the show where Nexus beat him down.  Long then announced Kofi   Kingston as the replacmeent.

Dolph Ziggler b JTG - This was to  set up Vickie Guerrero vs. Kaitlyn.   Kaitlyn celebrated with Ziggler and  Guerrero slapped her.  This led to a  pull-apart and a match challenge.

Vickie  Guerrero demanded to Long that they have a match on this show.

MVP  beat Cody Rhodes and Drew McIntyre in a three-way to get a shot at   Ziggler's title.  Rhodes and McIntyre started as a unit but broke up   again.

Vickie Guerrero b Kaitlyn

Kaval congratulated MVP  on his win, so Nexus beat down Kaval and MVP

Tyler Reks b Chris  Masters

Team Smackdown beat Team Nexus when Edge pinned Otunga  after a spear.   The main angle was Del Rio walking out on Team  Smackdown.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 3, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Smackdown spoilers
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Just like Edge did for team Raw vs Nexus


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 3, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> So Ol Linda lost that Senate Race eh? Now thats something I can "Stand Up For"!



They'll probably make it rated G just because of this so they can REALLY prove to them that they're not the rasslin company they once were.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 3, 2010)

Dear sweet mother of Flair I hope not. That would be the death of the business.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 3, 2010)

In America is there anything that is lower than a G?


----------



## kingbayo (Nov 3, 2010)

Sumin' I just read regarding the whole PG Bs going on in the E-


> Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter
> 
> -- I said this before and I'll say it again - WWE PG is NOT coming to an end. For those of you who honestly think WWE's "PG" rating is going to end/change just because Linda McMahon lost the election - it's not going to happen. WWE's "PG" rating had nothing to do with Linda McMahon's senate campaign. It deals with advertisers which is a whole different story for another day. WWE PG is not ending - end of story.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2010)

According to Mr. Anderson, TNA banned chairshots to the head.



lol.

I didn't even know Turning Point was this Sunday. Completely lost in the storylines atm.


----------



## Legend (Nov 4, 2010)

I got my tickets to the 3hr King of the Ring Raw


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 4, 2010)

> TNA officials are not high up on Robbie E (Rob Eckos) of the new Shore gimmick that debuted on the 10/10 live Impact. Sources within the company indicate officials realize he isn't good in the ring and it could mean an premature end to the "Jersey Shore" gimmick. On the other hand TNA officials are said to be pleased with the work of Cookie (Becky Bayless) and if they nix the Shore gimmick, her job is safe. I was told this news before this week's Impact tapings as they appear to be giving Robbie E a push based on the mainstream media attention the gimmick garnered with the appearance of JWoww from MTV's "Jersey Shore".



Didn't the reports say the exact same thing about Brutus Magnus a few years ago? He found himself a niche for himself in the mid-card pretty easily despite being limited in the ring (albeit with tons of potential, IMO).

With that said, I wont complain if he gets the pink slip. I liked Robbie E a lot more when he was Zack Ryder, anyway.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Legend said:


> I got my tickets to the 3hr King of the Ring Raw



 when is that? this Monday?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 4, 2010)

It's being reported the Sheamus-Morrison program is just a place holder feud until Trips returns. A shame since the falls count anywhere match showed the two can put on a good showing. But if Trips wants to come back and blow out his quads again...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 4, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> It's being reported the Sheamus-Morrison program is just a place holder feud until Trips returns. A shame since the falls count anywhere match showed the two can put on a good showing. But if Trips wants to come back and blow out his quads again...



According to scientific research and statistics, a person injuring and tearing their quads on numerous occasions...is a direct result of excessive steroid usage to the fucking max! I'll leave it at that...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 4, 2010)

Trips abusing roids?

Never


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 4, 2010)

Legend said:


> I got my tickets to the 3hr King of the Ring Raw



this is the "old school" raw right? 
means no pyro


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 4, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> It's being reported the Sheamus-Morrison program is just a place holder feud until Trips returns. A shame since the falls count anywhere match showed the two can put on a good showing. But if Trips wants to come back and blow out his quads again...



everything sheamus has done has been a place holder feud till trips returns.. trips can't return and just forget sheamus has put him out for 7+ months.. 

i see them feuding till TLC or RR though, which should be good enough so morrison can win the RR and focus on wrestlemania


----------



## Legend (Nov 4, 2010)

@Vasto: nah its november 29

@Khris: No thats the week before, the King of the Ring Raw is a Seperate one, The "Old School" one is in Hershey PA, Im going to the one in Philly the week  after:33, So im seeing lots of Pyro

*could care less about the oldschool one*


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 4, 2010)

I hope so Khris, because Morrison in a proper feud with the Celtic Warrior is a good thing. They really need to make it a good one. Because I for some reason can picture Morrison and Sheamus headlining a PPV or two in the future.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 4, 2010)

Not to be a dick but i hope triple h's knee explodes all over the mat.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 4, 2010)

He needs to really pack it in. It's time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 4, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> Not to be a dick but i hope triple h's knee explodes all over the mat.



yes, because triple h is evil right? 


and deserves to die the most horrible death possible..


no matter how anyone tries and justifies it, RAW needs him right now.. he needs to end his sheamus feud.. and have one more money making match at wrestlemania..


----------



## Sarun (Nov 4, 2010)

-Team Sheamus vs Team Morrison at Survivor Series with Morrison being sole survivor (he could be in 2 on 1 situation against Sheamus and Miz before pulling an "unlikely" win).

-Then Morrison vs Sheamus at TLC is a Tables Match in which Triple H makes returns (if it is before the match is over, it means Triple H's distraction causes Morrison to reverse Sheamu's Celtic Cross onto a table; it is after the match, Sheamus beats Morrison but Triple H Pedigrees after the match).

-Triple H vs Sheamus plays through the Rumble Match causing both their elimination from the 30 man Rumble Match.

-Both are involved in WWE title EC match but fails to win due to each other.

-Sheamus vs Triple H at WM in a stretcher match with Sheamus (hopefully) going over?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 4, 2010)

Khris said:


> yes, because triple h is evil right?
> 
> 
> and deserves to die the most horrible death possible..
> ...


If he isn't going to put anyone over or help make any new stars then he's just holding the show back if anything.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 4, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> I hope so Khris, because Morrison in a proper feud with the Celtic Warrior is a good thing. They really need to make it a good one. Because I for some reason can picture Morrison and Sheamus headlining a PPV or two in the future.


What's it gonna be called? "The No Buys Spectacle"?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 5, 2010)

No that'll be when Barrah and Orton have yet another match that is dull as hell. Otunga defends the US title against DiBiase (because apparently Management thinks Otunga can do well in singles). And Gabriel and Slater defend their titles against the dude busters.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> If he isn't going to put anyone over or help make any new stars then he's just holding the show back if anything.



just like he held back beniot, cena, orton, batisita and sheamus right? 

face it, triple h's record at wrestlemania isn't that great.. and even if he won, he gave sheamus a good match, and put sheamus seriously over just a few months after that..

triple h's dark days were at 2002-2005.. he and shawn even put over rated rko.. 



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> What's it gonna be called? "The No Buys Spectacle"?



then you won't like this years wrestlmania card.. but really, all matches between the current maineventers have already happened.. so mid cards will be crucial this year..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 5, 2010)

Khris man....you speak utter madness...remember the Jack Swagger reign?....I do...I do.


----------



## Darc (Nov 5, 2010)

Triple H haters? Really? Legendary status is Legendary and he's still in great shape. He got the biggest pop of the night last RAW off his _voice_ alone. He's going to come back, put Sheamus in his place and DIP


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 5, 2010)

Man, don't even bring up Triple H and Orton when talking about people he put over. What's Randy's record against Triple H?

2 wins -1483290494832 losses?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 5, 2010)

Khris said:


> just like he held back beniot, cena, orton, batisita and sheamus right?



He didn't help Orton out at all. I don't know how many times Triple H went over Orton but i can count maybe 1 time that Orton went over him. He didn't help put over Sheamus much either. No one cares that he took out Triple H because he did it in such a wishywashy fashion. I think all he did was attack him while he was on the stage giving HBK his farewell. It was pretty weak and made Sheamus look like an utter weakling. Why not let him go over Triple H during a damn match?

At least when Triple H took Austin out behind his back it was with a fucking automobile.


----------



## Watchman (Nov 5, 2010)

For every Batista, there's a Booker T or RVD that got their momentum squashed when facing Triple H.

I don't buy into the whole TRIPLE H IS LIKE HOGAN AND THE KLIQ _COMBINED_ AND MANIPULATES THINGS BEHIND THE SCENES ALL THE TIME theory, but he doesn't have the best record of putting people over. Batista is the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## Grandia (Nov 5, 2010)

im still waiting for Booker T's return to WWE or TNA


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 5, 2010)

I dunno, Booker will only return if its a lighter schedule. Would love a feud between him and Truth, because Truth ate his Yard Bird. You don't eat another man's yard bird!


----------



## Vox (Nov 5, 2010)

I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## Legend (Nov 5, 2010)

Does anyone one remember that feud between trips and big poppa pump?


----------



## Watchman (Nov 5, 2010)

Legend said:


> Does anyone one remember that feud between trips and big poppa pump?



Who could possibly forget it?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 5, 2010)

Legend said:


> Does anyone one remember that feud between trips and big poppa pump?



Oh, yes. 


I'd love to see Booker return. I'm not sure if I've talked about him much here, but I've always been a huge Booker T mark. With that said, I'm not sure Booker is really the kind of guy WWE would want to bring back, with WWE fazing out the Attitude Era guys and all.

As far as his talent is concerned, he's a pretty good worker. Inconsistent as hell for a Main-Eventer though and also has chemistry problems. His Best of Five series with John Cena in 2004 was either really good, or really bad. The program with Batista was like the only bad part of his King Booker run. The rest of that run was really, really fun. I'd be shocked if they brought him back as King Booker though, especially with so many strong heels around. If he returns, he's a mid-card guy who sometimes fills in the main-event if he's needed. He'll pretty much do exactly what MVP does, except a hundred times better. lol



> I dunno, Booker will only return if its a lighter schedule. Would love a feud between him and Truth, because Truth ate his Yard Bird. You don't eat another man's yard bird!



R-Truth?! R-TRUTH?!? 

He should have been fired the minute he walked in the door. His new theme is worse than his in-ring work.


Edit: I just remembered there were rumors of Booker T returning to WWE about a year ago after he left TNA (I would've loved a feud with the Miz over the U.S title around January this year). The two different reports I read said Booker wanted a Shawn Michaels-like schedule. The other said the WWE just didn't bother with him. :/

If TNA decided to rehire him (and presuming I'm now in charge ) Booker would be a major part of my very different TNA roster.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 5, 2010)

wwe doesn't want to be bothered with booker t yet they have stale as hell, no longer over, can't cut a promo for shit Killings on their roster?


----------



## Watchman (Nov 5, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> wwe doesn't want to be bothered with booker t yet they have stale as hell, no longer over, can't cut a promo for shit Killings on their roster?



R-Truth is an integral part of the Raw roster!

He's John Thena's Betht Friend!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 5, 2010)

And he knows John Thena is gonna help Wade Barriot win!


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 5, 2010)

I cracked up when he said barriot. 

For a 40 something year old man, Killings talks like a legit 6 year old.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 5, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> He didn't help Orton out at all. I don't know how many times Triple H went over Orton but i can count maybe 1 time that Orton went over him. He didn't help put over Sheamus much either. No one cares that he took out Triple H because he did it in such a wishywashy fashion. I think all he did was attack him while he was on the stage giving HBK his farewell. It was pretty weak and made Sheamus look like an utter weakling. Why not let him go over Triple H during a damn match?
> 
> At least when Triple H took Austin out behind his back it was with a fucking automobile.



*sighs* Ah yes, the old HHH hate...

HHH has put Orton over plenty of times. And he damn sure put Sheamus over, thats not even debatable. 

Sheamus took HHH out in credible and dominant fashion...the man hasnt been seen for months! And lets not even talk about what HHH did for Big Dave...

And HHH _and _Cena put Orton over at mania, in the triple threat match.

HHH and Cena made Sheamus the credible guy he is today. No offense, but it seems like you're hate for HHH is blinding your judgment. The old "HHH doesn't put guys over" argument should've been dead along time ago. It no longer holds any weight. No offense.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2010)

CAN YOU DIG IT SUCKA


----------



## Sarun (Nov 5, 2010)

So much HHH hate here, lets talk rather about best best HHH moment?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Khris man....you speak utter madness...remember the Jack Swagger reign?....I do...I do.



yes.. i don't expect trips to put over everyone on the roster.. plus, its common opinion that swagger isn't ready to go over maineventers yet..



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Man, don't even bring up Triple H and Orton when talking about people he put over. What's Randy's record against Triple H?
> 
> 2 wins -1483290494832 losses?



am i the only one who feels orton's evolution outbreak really set him up.. pre-outbreak he was literally nothing.. he only got midcard recognized after that segment... he didn't put him over in terms of mainevent status.. but he made get recognized.. i am pretty sure orton is not hating trips for what he has done for him.. 



S.A.F said:


> He didn't help Orton out at all. I don't know how many times Triple H went over Orton but i can count maybe 1 time that Orton went over him. He didn't help put over Sheamus much either. No one cares that he took out Triple H because he did it in such a wishywashy fashion. I think all he did was attack him while he was on the stage giving HBK his farewell. It was pretty weak and made Sheamus look like an utter weakling. Why not let him go over Triple H during a damn match?
> 
> At least when Triple H took Austin out behind his back it was with a fucking automobile.



sheamus' main thing going right now is taking trips out.. its sort of a big deal, cuz that what trips usually do.. and he "beat him in his own game" sort to speak



Watchman said:


> For every Batista, there's a Booker T or RVD that got their momentum squashed when facing Triple H.
> 
> I don't buy into the whole TRIPLE H IS LIKE HOGAN AND THE KLIQ _COMBINED_ AND MANIPULATES THINGS BEHIND THE SCENES ALL THE TIME theory, but he doesn't have the best record of putting people over. Batista is the exception rather than the rule.



hey, he's by no chance a saint thats for sure.. i am still pissed when he buried masked monster kane back then with that katie vick story.. but he's gettin some serious hate for something that almost everyone one of them beloved legends did... 

hbk is the same as trips, yet he gets more love for some reason.. 



Rated R Superstar said:


> *sighs* Ah yes, the old HHH hate...
> 
> HHH has put Orton over plenty of times. And he damn sure put Sheamus over, thats not even debatable.
> 
> ...



good shit


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 5, 2010)

Jack Swagger is still fresh. I don't even think he was meant to win MITB with how long it took him to unhook the briefcase.


----------



## Sarun (Nov 5, 2010)

^^ I doubt he would simply grab the briefcase if he is not supposed to get it.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 6, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> *sighs* Ah yes, the old HHH hate...
> 
> HHH has put Orton over plenty of times. And he damn sure put Sheamus over, thats not even debatable.
> 
> ...



Triple H never put Orton over, EVER. And he damn sure didn't put Sheamus over, that's not even debatable. 

Sheamus took Triple H out in a cowardly heel, pussy fashion that no one even remembers anymore but him.....He didn't even let Sheamus beat him in a match, yet he beat Sheamus all the time. The man hasn't been seen for months! but when they do show a cameo of him finally he doesn't even mention sheamus! 

I wasn't talking about what did for Batista, Batista is like the only person Triple H ever really put over properly. Usually he puts someone over and then a month or months later he'll bury them. Batista for some magical reason avoided this. 

Cena has put over Orton and Sheamus more than Triple H ever would. Orton has 2 wins over The Gameh! The Gameh has probably 20 over Orton, not counting house shows and dark matches he's probably gone over him in.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 6, 2010)

buh?  i hate hbk just as much as hunter.  Ironically, I liked the new age outlaws and xpac in dx.  Even Chyna was getting 'xpac' heat from me back in the day.  Speaking of, dude sounds pretty legit in the two interviews i've heard about him.  He's doing a show saturday with said NAO....and now I realize i sound like a mark for those two.  Ah well, they were my fave tag team around that team.  I can't even recall other ones then.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 6, 2010)

sarun uchiha said:


> So much HHH hate here, lets talk rather about best best HHH moment?



Like this?

Even when it's played to his feet he'll still find a way...

That was a delicious moment for me.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 6, 2010)

Best HHH moment


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 6, 2010)

Just to clear things up i don't hate Triple H. I just dislike his ways. I still love 99-01 Triple H. He was one of the best heels ever and Evolution Triple H is awesome in small doses but i've long since grown tired of the man's gimmick and wrestling ability years ago. Let the new guys shine, Hunter.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 6, 2010)

Is it strange that I miss the yearly DX reform to hock merch deal?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 6, 2010)

I barely paid attention to them tbh. The shelling, bashing of HBK going bald and childish antics were pretty funny though. 

But whenever their segments ran long i'd lose interest fast.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 6, 2010)

It was shameless but they had some fun segments. 

"What I remember about that summerslam...you still had hair!!"

"...I thought we agreed to never talk about that...EVER!!"


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey here's scott stieners new single. Fat Asses


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 6, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Best HHH moment



thats a great reminder of how big of an ass warrior is.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 6, 2010)

I like how Andre the Giant almost put him to sleep during an actual match. 

But i won't lie i was one of those stupid Warrior marks back when i was 6 years old.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZ3DFMxbMKc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Their are many things I like about this match and surprisingly very few I dislike. I'll go with the cons first...

Cons: 

- ECW chants.
- Shelton Benjamin. 


Pro's:

- Joey Styles makes his RAW PPV debut (Taboo Tuesday 2005).
- Dolph Ziggler as a Caddy.
- Val Venis' great leg selling.
- Kerwin White and Matt Striker coming down to the ring in a Golf-cart.
- Matt Striker isn't on Commentary.
- Kerwin FREAKING White.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 6, 2010)

you dislike benjamin yet like that god awful white gimmick?

hmm...


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 6, 2010)

And just a page ago I talked about how I'm a huge Booker T fan.

Hmmm...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 6, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> Triple H never put Orton over, EVER. And he damn sure didn't put Sheamus over, that's not even debatable.
> 
> Sheamus took Triple H out in a cowardly heel, pussy fashion that no one even remembers anymore but him.....He didn't even let Sheamus beat him in a match, yet he beat Sheamus all the time. The man hasn't been seen for months! but when they do show a cameo of him finally he doesn't even mention sheamus!


1) that was not an actual cameo
2) how can everybody forget about sheamus/trips, when everyone already talks about trips/sheamus match when trips returns.. clearly no one forgot about it.


> I wasn't talking about what did for Batista, Batista is like the only person Triple H ever really put over properly. Usually he puts someone over and then a month or months later he'll bury them. Batista for some magical reason avoided this.


just like buried sheamus after one month 



> Cena has put over Orton and Sheamus more than Triple H ever would. Orton has 2 wins over The Gameh! The Gameh has probably 20 over Orton, not counting house shows and dark matches he's probably gone over him in.



again, winning matches does not mean someone has put you over.. taker won that ladder match against jeff hardy, but taker has put jeff over more than anyone..



S.A.F said:


> Just to clear things up i don't hate Triple H. I just dislike his ways. I still love 99-01 Triple H. He was one of the best heels ever and Evolution Triple H is awesome in small doses but i've long since grown tired of the man's gimmick and wrestling ability years ago. *Let the new guys shine, Hunter.*



still doesn't hold that much of a credible point.. his wrestling ability sucks, but he's a great in-ring performer.. he works the crowd like crazy(heel or face)..  and his gimmick is the reason i don't dislike him..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 6, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> thats a great reminder of how big of an ass warrior is.



HHH was a jobber at the time who should've been happy to have had a Wrestlemania match at all.


----------



## Sarun (Nov 6, 2010)

To that that Warrior no sold that finishing move that becomes one of the most biggest pops when hit by HHH in 12-15 years later.

Anyway, regardless of the long time frame, that was still terrible of Warrior to do that. Then again, some do complain that HHH kindah no sold what Sheamus worked on him in WM 26.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 6, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> HHH was a jobber at the time who should've been happy to have had a Wrestlemania match at all.



Theres no defending what he did.

Really, theres no defending warrior at all, the man was an ass, in the ring, and out.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 6, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> Just to clear things up i don't hate Triple H. I just dislike his ways. I still love 99-01 Triple H. He was one of the best heels ever and Evolution Triple H is awesome in small doses but i've long since grown tired of the man's gimmick and wrestling ability years ago.* Let the new guys shine, Hunter.*



He's been doing this for years now. Jeff, Cena, Batista, Sheamus, and Orton. HHH has put over every single one of them, especially Batista and Cena. I dont understand how you can say that HHH doesn't let the new guys shine.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 6, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> He's been doing this for years now. Jeff, Cena, Batista, Sheamus, and Orton. HHH has put over every single one of them, especially Batista and Cena. I dont understand how you can say that HHH doesn't let the new guys shine.



don't mind him dude.. just cuz of his dominance years ppl really dislike.. i don't understand why though? there wasn't any super faces back then as far as i remember..


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 6, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> Theres no defending what he did.
> 
> Really, theres no defending warrior at all, the man was an ass, in the ring, and out.



What you mean,  the whole point of the match was to punish Triple H.  The Warrior was the best pick for it.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 6, 2010)

1. if you need to punish someone, beat them in a match, dont do it like that tho.
2. thats terrible for the business, even if people know its fake, you dont give it away like that.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 6, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> HHH was a jobber at the time who should've been happy to have had a Wrestlemania match at all.


Wasn't getting utterly destroyed by Warrior punishment for the MSG Kliq send-off?


----------



## Starrk (Nov 6, 2010)

> Barrett and Sheamus, as well Cena and Randy Orton, are considered the focal points of RAW going forward, until Triple H returns and joins the main event mix. Sheamus' current program with John Morrison is considered a placeholder feud until the "King of Kings" returns to action.



I hear Trips has his own office up at WWE HQ in Connecticut.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 6, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> 1. if you need to punish someone, beat them in a match, dont do it like that tho.
> 2. thats terrible for the business, even if people know its fake, you dont give it away like that.



You obviously have never heard of a squash match.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes, but you dont completely no sell a big move like that, if for no other reason its bad for the show.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 7, 2010)

That wasn't the first time someone no-sold a move and it won't be the last. HHH was basically Zach Ryder at that point and you act like Ultimate Warrior did a shoot on HHH by no-selling. Obviously the match was planned to happen like that.

Also...I remember watching that match back in 1996 and everyone thought it was awesome that Ultimate Warrior got up from the pedigree.


----------



## kingbayo (Nov 7, 2010)

im intrigued by this. Does anyone have video on this match?? I wasnt in the country in '96 so i missed alot o rasslin


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't get how Ultimate Warrior beating jobber HHH in a squash match was the worst thing. For one, HHH was in the dog house. Second, HHH was over like a fart in a church at the time so it's not like it stopped any momentum. Third, Ultimate Warrior has squashed many opponents and has been booked as one of the strongest wrestlers ever.

Wouldn't call it bad for the show either, it was a pretty big stir that Warrior came back. I'm sure the millions of people watching enjoyed seeing Warrior pwn someone again. I'm sure the two HHH fans in the stadium and the 7 HHH fans watching on PPV didn't lose too much sleep either.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 7, 2010)

It may be the fact Warrior, no sold the move. It's like if Morrison no sold the Brogue Kick. No matter how you slice it, when Sheamus does the Brogue Kick you stay down.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 7, 2010)

Not the same thing. You're using a near-main eventer and a legitimate main eventer for your comparison. 

Triple H at that time was jobbing to dudes like Duke Drose and Henry Godwinn.

Ultimate Warrior no-selling the pedigree at that time was more like...Brock Lesnar coming back today and no-selling Zach Ryder. I'm sure smarks would complain, but the marks would eat it up with a spoon.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 7, 2010)

Its one thing to get up from a finisher, roll a bit, or kick out during the pin.
The idea that he just jumps right up like nothing happened is what makes this bad. Its like wrestling moves in general simply have no effect. Thats bad for the show.

Obviously this didnt stop trips career, but the idea of it is still awful, and is on a long list of crap warrior did in his career.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 7, 2010)

Better example. It would be like Santino getting up from an RKO. Or Otunga standing up after a F5.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 7, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Better example. It would be like Santino getting up from an RKO. Or Otunga standing up after a F5.



Well, a more accurate example would actually be The Undertaker getting up from Santino's cobra. Maybe not Santino since he is too much of a joke character, but maybe take someone like Chavo.

Warrior is the strongest wrestler, HHH is one of the weakest wrestlers

In your example, you're stating Santino is getting up from an RKO. Which is the weakest wrestler no selling to the strongest wrestler.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 7, 2010)

Except the Cobra is just the finger poke of doom. The fakest finisher ever, I feel sorry for anyone having to sell it.


----------



## Legend (Nov 7, 2010)

its like kane no selling chavo's frogspash


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 7, 2010)

Legend said:


> its like kane no selling chavo's frogspash



Or Mark Henry no selling Rey's frog splash and rolling right into the World's Strongest Slam.


----------



## Legend (Nov 7, 2010)

touche'

that is why i love the games i no sold orton's punt


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 7, 2010)

That's nothing considering you could no sell falling off of trucks and helicopters back in the old Smackdown! games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 7, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> That's nothing considering you could no sell falling off of trucks and helicopters back in the old Smackdown! games.



that was da shit 

i remember playing matchs with my friends for hours in that new york times place


----------



## Legend (Nov 7, 2010)

i never had a ps2, i stopped at smackdown 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 7, 2010)

Big Show once no-sold falling off the roof of an arena and then beat Hogan for the WCW world title.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 7, 2010)

Speaking of Hogan, lol at some of these "wrestling news" websites giving massive spoilers without any warning.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 7, 2010)

Like Sabu leaving?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 7, 2010)

They say Sabu is leaving...but Rhino's contract is also expiring.

Maybe they fire both?


----------



## Legend (Nov 7, 2010)

Sooo they are talking about Randy dropping the title to wade and Randy winning the Rumble


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 7, 2010)

Massive fail Wwe. Since Orton won it two years ago.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 7, 2010)

Man... Turning Point was really horrible. What a waste of 3 hours.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 7, 2010)

HARDCORE COUNTRY


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 7, 2010)

Massive fail with Robbie E winning a title. He is more under than Eric Young. If a guy gets this is stupid chants, don't pursue! He's just a poor man's zack ryder, only Ryder keeps it low key and isn't trying to be taken seriously.

Edit: How stupid are Bischoff and Hogan? They think they can make Immortal into a NWO stable filled with cool heels? Doesn't that kind of thing just happen? And is impossible to achieve with guys like Kazarian and Jeff Jarrett?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 8, 2010)

I have to say... watching Dreamer visibly break his wrist and continue on with the match was very off-putting, to say the least.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 8, 2010)

Dreamer is Hardcore. The guy just takes pain like its candy.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 8, 2010)

Flair being able to down a bottle like that in seconds is pretty impressive.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 8, 2010)

Flair getting iced during the confetti bukakke(sp?) was fuckin' hilarious. 

Probably the best thing on this putrid show aside from Tara brawling with Mickie in her bra and almost unleashing her "new" funbags.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 8, 2010)

Okay I need to know what the definition of iced is? Because I keep thinking someone killed him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 8, 2010)

Getting iced is some a Bro thing where if someone presents a Smirnoff Ice to you, you have to chug the bottle on the spot or you're shunned.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 8, 2010)

Okay. As if Flair couldn't chug that. The man has probably done stuff that would disgust even the most depraved people.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 8, 2010)

Legend said:


> Sooo they are talking about Randy dropping the title to wade and Randy winning the Rumble


Well, they've been doing everything else they can to push orton, why not this _again_?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 8, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Okay. As if Flair couldn't chug that. The man has probably done stuff that would disgust even the most depraved people.



I heard he boned a ton of ugly babies mamas back in his day.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 8, 2010)

So Lex Luger things that Sting should go to the WWE. Taker/Sting at WM27?


----------



## Watchman (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't think many people would give a shit about Taker/Sting anymore. Ten years ago, definitely. Five years ago, definitely. But now... meh.


----------



## Legend (Nov 8, 2010)

Sooo The Rock and John Cena and The wolfguy from  Trueblood are in the running to be the next superman in the 2nd reboot

My pick is the guy from Trueblood


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 8, 2010)

If given the chance it could be good. Last chance of a dream match. The Icon Vs. The Phenom, make it happen.

Well no duh SAF, we all know Flair has like 1000 bastard children.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 8, 2010)

Sting would never go

The schedule would be too much for him


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 8, 2010)

Legend said:


> Sooo The Rock and John Cena and The wolfguy from  Trueblood are in the running to be the next superman in the 2nd reboot
> 
> My pick is the guy from Trueblood


I wouldn't choose any of 'em to be completely honest. 

EDIT: I seriously doubt the schedule would be any sort of hindrance when they could easily just book him for TV and not even have him work matches until WM.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 8, 2010)

Meh, I dont really have an interest in seeing Sting vs Taker anymore. 11-14 years ago, yes. But now? Not really. 97-99 Sting/Taker *vs *2011 Sting/Taker....theres no comparision. Its like seeing Jennifer Lopez naked before she got older and popped out a few kiddies...ten years ago, you'd be dying to see her fine ass naked. But now that she got older and had kids, it's still good...but MEH!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 8, 2010)

What is that, the World Title?


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 8, 2010)

oh hardy, you


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 8, 2010)

Jeff...we're appealing to you as your friends, please go to rehab.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 8, 2010)

Hes a diva now


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 8, 2010)

> A strange scene ended tonight's Impact taping. Throughout the taping, TNA plugged that fans could take their picture with Jeff Hardy at the end of the taping for $25. However, when it came time for Hardy to come out, he insulted Jeremy Borash (who had introduced him to the crowd) and told the fans to go take their money and "go buy groceries."
> 
> Hardy then returned to the back and didn't return. After several minutes, TNA and Universal Studios employees, who were completely confused and caught off guard by the situation, began refunding the money.
> 
> There were quite a few fans, particularly families with young children, that were upset about the scene. I can't imagine that was a planned spot, since it took place at the end of the night and it wouldn't have served any purpose to get the crowd to turn against Hardy at that point.



Anti-Christ of wrestling.


----------



## Legend (Nov 8, 2010)

oh wow the diva's belt


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 8, 2010)

Not to bring up old debates. But I think Miz needs to seriously drop the Awesome bit, it's really making him sound jobberific the more he uses it. He's entering Ryder territory. That whole your team just got awesome bit was such a facepalm moment.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 9, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Anti-Christ of wrestling.



Letting that "fame" get to his head? That's crazy...CM Punk would never do such thing.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 9, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Not to bring up old debates. But I think Miz needs to seriously drop the Awesome bit, it's really making him sound jobberific the more he uses it. He's entering Ryder territory. That whole your team just got awesome bit was such a facepalm moment.



Miz would be so much better with a monarch than a catchphrase. Catchphrases don't go with him. He comes off as a complete joke.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 9, 2010)

Also, awesome doesn't have the same staying power as a catchphrase like The Rock had. And it just makes him seem like a joke the way he says it so often, like how Orton's team was now awesome. I saw that and I was like to quote the Miz, "Really? Really!? You're going to say that?! REALLY?!"


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 9, 2010)

Watchman said:


> I don't think many people would give a shit about Taker/Sting anymore. Ten years ago, definitely. Five years ago, definitely. But now... meh.



Not even 5 years ago.


----------



## Vox (Nov 9, 2010)

The Miz needs a total overhaul. The Miz? Really? Really!?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 9, 2010)

I was seriously doing a face palm when he uttered that classic, your team just got awesome. It was the kind of thing that makes you forget the creatures of the night promo or even the platypus joke.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 9, 2010)

Your either Nexus or Black.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 9, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> Miz would be so much better with a *monarch *than a catchphrase. Catchphrases don't go with him. He comes off as a complete joke.


From the venture bros.?


VastoLorDae said:


> Your either Nexus or Black.


Fucking this, guy.  This really should be used to set off a new nation of domination.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 9, 2010)

if they're doing taker/sting they should have this theme back:-

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvZeCJ0921g[/YOUTUBE]


ah the good old days, when i was a sting mark



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


>



OMG 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Anti-Christ of wrestling.



yeah.. lol.. he's really playing his part


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 9, 2010)

Is it me or has it really bothered anyone that all the colored people in groups are always the first to go or cause trouble? Why is this? Remember when Legacy first got started? And Skip was "kicked out"(is he?) because he is injured. But Young gets jumped out, Tarver was going to get rid of, and now David is in trouble. If I was Justin I would be worried.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 9, 2010)

You're either Nexus or you're Black or a Ginger.

Justin Gabriel isn't black btw, he's just tan, probably some kind of Indian heritage is going on. I do expect Slater to get kicked out after Wade finishes his ethnic cleansing, remember, he doesn't like Gingers either.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 9, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Your either Nexus or Black.





Jareth Dallis said:


> You're either Nexus or you're Black or a Ginger.
> 
> Justin Gabriel isn't black btw, he's just tan, probably some kind of Indian heritage is going on. I do expect Slater to get kicked out after Wade finishes his ethnic cleansing, remember, he doesn't like Gingers either.



Gabriel's South African, so he's just as much of risk as the others.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 9, 2010)

Gabriel's probably into apartheid.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 9, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Gabriel's probably into apartheid.



Good point


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 9, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> If I was Justin I would be worried.


----------



## Legend (Nov 9, 2010)

A new nation wouldnt be bad, but who would be the star?


----------



## Watchman (Nov 9, 2010)

Michael. Tarver.

MAKE IT HAPPEN, WWE!


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 9, 2010)

Gabriel ain't going anywhere.  Good ol' boys looove coloreds, so long as they're exotic and not in our cities taking our jobs.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2010)

TNA spoilers are crap?

*goes to read*

I didn't even bother to watch RAW or TNA's PPV lol.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 9, 2010)

Turning Point was terrible. 

Haven't watched RAW yet, but it couldn't be any worse than a TNA PPV at this point.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 9, 2010)

Why Maryse didn't go back to the locker room when she took the million dollar belt from ringside is beyond me. Also her getting punked out by a rookie is sad. Ted needs to ditch that weak bitch. Not like his jabroni ass is much better.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 9, 2010)

If it wasn't so racially insensitive I could picture shirts that said Your either nexus or your black.

As for a new nation, I would say MVP would be the Farooq.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 9, 2010)

lolz no, MVP isn't as manly as farooq..


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 9, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> If it wasn't so racially insensitive I could picture shirts that said Your either nexus or your black.
> 
> As for a new nation, I would say MVP would be the Farooq.


Can you imagine the reaction if you saw those shirts on tarver, young, and otunga on raw...together?  It's things like that, that make me say this has GOT to be a concerted effort with a payoff in mid.  But, that could just be naivete.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 9, 2010)

a new NoD? they could take DB as their owen hart


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 9, 2010)

Tim Tebow

Enjoy this fuckers.


----------



## Vox (Nov 9, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Tim Tebow
> 
> Enjoy this fuckers.



So far it's been 5 minutes of bullshit...


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 9, 2010)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES.




> Eric Young's contract with TNA has expired reports Prowrestling.net. Young did not attend Sunday's Turning Point PPV or the Impact tapings last night in Orlando. The Wrestling Observer also added that TNA offered Young a new deal, but it was much less than his prior contract and he declined the offer stating he was exploring other options at the moment.



Look out FCW. Here comes Eric Young.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 9, 2010)

So there is a touch of interesting news, on the house show front that is. They had been running Morrison-Sheamus as one of the matches. But at the 02 arena house show, Morrison and Orton took on Sheamus and Barret, Orton and Morrison won, and Morrison scored a pin on Barret. Which is interesting to say the least.

And in other news, looks like Regal is going to retire soon.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 9, 2010)

Vox said:


> So far it's been 5 minutes of bullshit...



Goddammit listen longer! Tis funny shit!


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 9, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> So there is a touch of interesting news, on the house show front that is. They had been running Morrison-Sheamus as one of the matches. But at the 02 arena house show, Morrison and Orton took on Sheamus and Barret, Orton and Morrison won, and Morrison scored a pin on Barret. Which is interesting to say the least.
> 
> And in other news, looks like Regal is going to retire soon.



William freaking Regal retiring is the _other_ news? 

You should be thrown to the Lions!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 10, 2010)

I remembered it just before I submitted the post, I slept most of the day so give me a break.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Brother Ray comes out and explains why he turned on Devon. He says he invented the Dudley Death Drop and begins naming everyone who fell to it. He says that the only reason Chris Sabin kicked out of the move at Turning Point is because Devon is, was, and always will be the weak link. Bubba said, "I am Shawn Michaels and Devon is Marty Jannetty." He says that any of his brothers could have been his partner because he made 3D.


----------



## Legend (Nov 10, 2010)

I guess its time for Reverand D-Von and The Pope


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Isn't it a little late in their career to do the Michaels and Jannety thing?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Heartbreak Kid Bubba Ray Dudley would be hilarious


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dear god...just imagined him in chaps...my mind!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



in all seriousness, heel buh buh can win a world title and be credible


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12IXqSMUECA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 10, 2010)

Since Smackdown was taped again 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Edge did a promo on Kane when Nexus came out.  Nexus came out and  surrounded him.  Vickie Guerrero made Edge shake hands with David  Otunga.  Edge did, then speared him.

  Alberto Del Rio beat Kofi Kingston.  Afterwards, Rey Mysterio came out and laid out Del Rio with the 619.

  Natalya beat Layla with The Sharpshooter.  Michelle McCool was not there.

  David Otunga beat Edge when Kane came out during a fracas and  chokeslammed Edge.  Otunga covered Edge and won so he doesn't have to  leave Nexus.

  Dolph Ziggler beat MVP to retain the Intercontinental Title.

  Kane was in the back looking for Paul Bearer.

  Big Show beat Kane in a non-title match. Edge tied up Paul Bearer, which distracted Kane and led to the loss.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 10, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Tim Tebow
> 
> Enjoy this fuckers.


Skip to 55 minutes to get why this podcast is relevant.  See?  Everyone's noticing wwf's racist schtick.  Telling you, it's planned.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 10, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Dolph Ziggler beat MVP to retain the Intercontinental Title.


Oh what the hell dude?!? What is MVP's purpose? He should just quit and go to TNA, seriously.


----------



## Legend (Nov 10, 2010)

you mean go back


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 10, 2010)

*watches RAW*

Guess Punk was wrong.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 10, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> Oh what the hell dude?!? What is MVP's purpose? He should just quit and go to TNA, seriously.



even TNA is too good for his popless ass 

no homo


----------



## Sarun (Nov 10, 2010)

It's better for Dolph to have the title in long run for both him and the company than MVP though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 10, 2010)

Khris said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> in all seriousness, heel buh buh can win a world title and be credible



Not sure if serious...


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2010)

Guess who's back in TNA .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 10, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Not sure if serious...




*Spoiler*: __ 




heel buh buh is a natural.. he's douche, someone you would like to punch.. imagine him with the title with that in your face attitude.. he could be a big heel


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 10, 2010)

sarun uchiha said:


> It's better for Dolph to have the title in long run for both him and the company than MVP though.



How can dolph make them money by constantly going over their faces and making them look like weak shit?

At least with MVP they can use him to elevate up and coming heels and put them over by also making MVP a credible IC champion in the process and getting him over. But i guess that's too much for WWE. Can't be all MVP's fault. He was over at one point.....of course WWE saw to it that his credibility be killed. Hence another potential talent squandered.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 10, 2010)

was wondering when regal would retire.


----------



## Darc (Nov 10, 2010)

Did they just pull Punk off RAW with no explanation?


SAF - Who's that in ur sig?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 10, 2010)

Legend said:


> I guess its time for Reverand D-Von and The Pope






Agmaster said:


> Skip to 55 minutes to get why this podcast is relevant.  See?  Everyone's noticing wwf's racist schtick.  Telling you, it's planned.



Seriously guys, subscribe. It's funny shit. They dont take wrestling serious. Which is awesome


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 10, 2010)

Orlando Jordan is bi? Huh.

[YOUTUBE]YKvi82-oq68[/YOUTUBE]

Wait, never mind


----------



## Vox (Nov 10, 2010)

Khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12IXqSMUECA[/YOUTUBE]



Didn't realize how sick that titantron is. It'll be a sad day when that man retires.




Darc said:


> Did they just pull Punk off RAW with no explanation?
> 
> 
> *SAF - Who's that in ur sig?*



Do tell.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 10, 2010)

That's Bible Black in his set


----------



## Vox (Nov 10, 2010)

...do not want.


----------



## Legend (Nov 10, 2010)

classic hentai


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 10, 2010)

Vintage Hentai.

Uh guys, you know Punk is injured right? He had hip surgery a few weeks ago, because he messed his hip up at BR.


----------



## Legend (Nov 11, 2010)

punk should  commentate


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 11, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Guess who's back in TNA .


sigh, i almost had hope for them.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 11, 2010)

Who has TNA signed?


----------



## Legend (Nov 11, 2010)

its conflicting reports big kev is or isnt back


----------



## Shadow (Nov 11, 2010)

CM Punk is recovering from surgery.........I think he will  be out for 3 months or so.  According to his twitter he is having fun staying home jerking off and watching G.I. Joe cartoons.    Which I partially am quite jelous of.  The G.I. Joe box set......not the masterbating lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 11, 2010)

Darc said:


> SAF - Who's that in ur sig?



really? 



Vox said:


> Didn't realize how sick that titantron is. It'll be a sad day when that man retires.


ya.. the theme song is da shizt.. they should make it their official king of the ring theme. 




> Do tell.



i knew it was bible black from the first glimpse :rofl


----------



## Raiden (Nov 11, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Who has TNA signed?





Legend said:


> its conflicting reports big kev is or isnt back



Yepz.

Sites reporting Nash signed.
He's saying on Twitter he didn't.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 11, 2010)

> When asked about a possible return to WWE at some point, TNA star Kurt  Angle posted the following in his Facebook account: "A lot of you want  me back in WWE. I appreciate your kind words. I love TNA but anything is  possible. Dixie Carter has been wonderful to me. She cares about my  well  being. That means more to me than anything. So I would never count  out  WWE, but TNA is my loyalty right now."



Bring him back


----------



## Legend (Nov 11, 2010)

Angle vs Amdrag or Punk or Morrison would be epic


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 11, 2010)

Angle vs The All American American Ripoff


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 11, 2010)

Kurt Angle would return and job to Tyler Reks or some shit.


----------



## Darc (Nov 11, 2010)

Why did Kurt leave in the first place? I can't remember.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 11, 2010)

Because he got addicted to pain killers and they wouldn't let him go to rehab. That's what I heard.


----------



## Grandia (Nov 11, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Because he got addicted to pain killers and they wouldn't let him go to rehab. That's what I heard.



thats not what the streets told me


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 11, 2010)

Legend said:


> Angle vs Amdrag or Punk or *Morrison *would be epic





Jareth Dallis said:


> Because he got addicted to pain killers and they wouldn't let him go to rehab. That's what I heard.


Sounds veeeeeery un-WWE like. Its probably the reverse where he turnt down rehab. I mean, if they offered rehab to the likes of Cade and Umaga, I'm sure they offered it to a Main Eventer like Angle.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 11, 2010)

Remember that Angle left before what happened to Benoit. 

WWE obviously had to take care of people better after someone killed their family on their watch.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 11, 2010)

Vince wanted him to go to rehab and Kurt refused, so Vince fired him to keep him from possibly dropping dead on their watch.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 11, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Remember that Angle left before what happened to Benoit.
> 
> WWE obviously had to take care of people better after someone killed their family on their watch.


Yeah but....


Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Vince wanted him to go to rehab and Kurt refused, so Vince fired him to keep him from possibly *dropping dead on their watch*.



This (namely Eddie) already happened while Angle was their sooooooooo


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 11, 2010)

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Legend (Nov 11, 2010)

Give Jomo a chance, he can work with the best of them, just look at his punk feud in ECW

He will be the next King of the Ring


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 11, 2010)

If Morrison and Jericho were viewed as the match of the night months back when Morrison finally went over Jericho. Or having his epic falls count anywhere match with Sheamus. There is no telling what Morrison could do in the Main Event. Deal with it, if Miz can be pushed to the top for just uttering Awesome fifty thousand times, why can't Morrison?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 11, 2010)

Legend said:


> Give Jomo a chance, he can work with the best of them, just look at his punk feud in ECW
> 
> He will be the next King of the Ring





EDIT: @Jareth at match with Sheamus was overrated, and saying he had a good match with Jericho is like saying he had a good match with HBK. In other words, who the fuck hasn't?


----------



## Legend (Nov 11, 2010)

Give him a match against anyone and he'll put on a show


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 11, 2010)

> If Morrison and Jericho were viewed as the match of the night months back when Morrison finally went over Jericho. Or having his epic falls count anywhere match with Sheamus. There is no telling what Morrison could do in the Main Event. Deal with it





Those were massive carry jobs. You know that, right?



> if Miz can be pushed to the top for just uttering Awesome fifty thousand times, why can't Morrison?



Because not only can Miz actually cut a promo, but he's miles better than Morrison in the ring, too. :/

The fact that you're a massive Morrison mark doesn't change the fact that he's almost completely dependent on spots and doesn't really do anything well without them.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 11, 2010)

> Why did Kurt leave in the first place? I can't remember.



Wasn't cause of his addiction to painkillers plus WWE's road schedule?


----------



## Shadow (Nov 11, 2010)

Miz better than Morrison in the Ring? What in the.........did I walk into?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 11, 2010)

I have no clue why some people act like Miz > Morrison is some sort of shocking revelation. Morrison can do flips, that's it. He hasn't improved zilch since he turned face and frankly, if Morrison is as good as smarks make him out to be then he would've actually improved and grown into his face role. He hasn't, while Miz has improved leaps and bounds since last years draft despite questionable booking.

Theirs no comparison between the two anymore.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 11, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> I have no clue why some people act like Miz > Morrison is some sort of shocking revelation. Morrison can do flips, that's it. He hasn't improved zilch since he turned face and frankly, if Morrison is as good as smarks make him out to be then he would've actually improved and grown into his face role. He hasn't, while Miz has improved leaps and bounds since last years draft despite questionable booking.
> 
> Theirs no comparison between the two anymore.



This. His matches are just as boring and filled with subpar spots and his promos are just dry as they've always been. 

Seriously, when people stand up and notice because you somehow manage to FINALLY land your finisher....then you're doing everything wrong man


----------



## Watchman (Nov 11, 2010)

Morrison vs. Miz vs. Bryan at HIAC showed Morrison has some pretty damned good mat wrestling. I'd rate him as a better wrestler than the Miz - he's not ALL spots.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 11, 2010)

Exactly, morrison pulled out more submission holds and mat based skills than people give he credit for. Koji Clutch, Triangle, Haas of Pain, Cloverleaf, and Tarantula. But that isn't good enough for some people.

Oh yes, how HAS Miz improved? Wrestling once every three weeks and saying awesome in every promo making him sound like he's trying too hard to be taken seriously? Stomping and punching during his matches? And don't give me the he's a brawler BS. Cena is a brawler. Sheamus is a brawler. 

Miz? Fuck no. He is a flash in the pan, overrated by the IWC who faps every time he gets on the mic. The same IWC who only views technical wrestling as wrestling, since they have always been adamant opponents of any high flyer. Yeah I get mic work is important, but there is more to wrestling than who can tell a better speech. To be honest if the IWC was booking pro-wrestling, titles would be won via debate, and Ken Anderson would still be in the WWE as a five time WWE champion. 

Miz is not half as good as you so called smarks make him out to be. I at least have the decency to admit, Morrison isn't great on the mic. You hypocrites don't even have the decency to admit Miz is terrible in the ring, and not worth watching in a match. You don't even have the decency to admit the guy is trying too hard to be taken seriously.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 11, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Exactly, morrison pulled out more submission holds and mat based skills than people give he credit for. Koji Clutch, Triangle, Haas of Pain, Cloverleaf, and Tarantula. But that isn't good enough for some people.
> 
> Oh yes, how HAS Miz improved? Wrestling once every three weeks and saying awesome in every promo making him sound like he's trying too hard to be taken seriously? Stomping and punching during his matches? And don't give me the he's a brawler BS. Cena is a brawler. Sheamus is a brawler.
> 
> ...


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 11, 2010)

Miz may be fine on the mic, but saying hes better in ring is simply ignorant. Even if you ignore jomo's wrestling and only watch the spots, I'd still take those spots over miz's random kicks and stomps any day.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 11, 2010)

....Mr Anderson/Kennedy is/was good on the Mic/ring? This is news to me.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 11, 2010)

Shadow, why don't you do us all a favor and choose a wrestler that didn't retire 20 years ago to like. Because its clear you don't like any active wrestlers.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 11, 2010)

I've been saying that for awhile, he'll be in here in a few to claim he likes someone, contrary to what most his posts say....


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 11, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> ....Mr Anderson/Kennedy is/was good on the Mic/ring? This is news to me.


I liked pre MITB Kennedy.


Jareth Dallis said:


> Shadow, why don't you do us all a favor and choose a wrestler that didn't retire 20 years ago to like. Because its clear you don't like any active wrestlers.





SilverCross said:


> I've been saying that for awhile, he'll be in here in a few to claim he likes someone, contrary to what most his posts say....



I'm starting to think I'm the only one who reads Rep's posts in here.

EDIT: Also, I hate that around here people seem to that you HAVE to have a wrestler to like to enjoy or even watch wrestling.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 11, 2010)

Wait..how do you get knocked out with a boot ?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 11, 2010)

> Exactly, morrison pulled out more submission holds and mat based skills than people give he credit for. Koji Clutch, Triangle, Haas of Pain, Cloverleaf, and Tarantula. But that isn't good enough for some people.



The first of many 

Great, Morrison can throw out random submissions and obligatory spots that look good, but he still has no idea where they should fit in the context of his matches.



> Oh yes, how HAS Miz improved? Wrestling once every three weeks and saying awesome in every promo making him sound like he's trying too hard to be taken seriously? Stomping and punching during his matches? And don't give me the he's a brawler BS. Cena is a brawler. Sheamus is a brawler.





At least Miz knows how to put those punches and kicks into the context of his matches so that they actually make sense.



> Yeah I get mic work is important, but there is more to wrestling than who can tell a better speech. To be honest if the IWC was booking pro-wrestling, titles would be won via debate, and Ken Anderson would still be in the WWE as a five time WWE champion.





> The same IWC who only views technical wrestling as wrestling, since they have always been adamant opponents of any high flyer.



Who the FUCK are you? Your the guy in the same post saying "Morrison does submissions too!!!1!!!~

As if you have the right to call ANYONE on this board a 'Smark' or generalize the IWC, especially when Morrison is wanked far more than the Miz on the internet. You're exactly who you criticize. You're the one getting all worked up and defensive over a guy who is dependent on spots to get over and without them, he's completely directionless. That's typical IWC bullshit.



> I at least have the decency to admit, Morrison isn't great on the mic. You hypocrites don't even have the decency to admit Miz is terrible in the ring, and not worth watching in a match. You don't even have the decency to admit the guy is trying too hard to be taken seriously.



'Trying too hard' to get over? The guy IS over, and has been for the past year or so. Thus his push reflects that.

You can be pushed all you want, but if you don't have the tools to stay over in the long haul you aren't going to make it. The Miz obviously has the tools, or else he wouldn't have remained over.

Morrison on the other hand hasn't, which is evident in the way he was booked this year, in contrast to Miz. So they're pushing Morrison again. Cool, I hope he reaches his potential. Considering he hasn't improved at all since he turned babyface (despite who he's worked with) I have my doubts.

Morrison is a guy who has some great tools, but he is clearly clueless as to how to use them.... He's been booked against Jericho, Taker, Punk, Mysterio in his first few years as a babyface on SD (Sheamus, Bryan and Miz lately, too). At this point, He can bump like a stoogy heel (which he really doesn't need as a babyface), and the charisma is obviously there, but he's essentially been riding the train with those guys to a great degree.

Frankly, I know typical IWC guys like you are big on the guy, but he's the 2009 version of Shelton Benjamin, really. The look's there, but he's hugely awkward in front of a camera. He still hasn't really grasped what it is to work as babyface. He's had some good matches, but he's so stuck on routine at this point and when there's even slight deviation, he looks totally lost. He reminds me of an even more raw version of Shawn Micahels in 1992. He seems to be a great tag worker, but has far from proven to me yet that he's worthy of the hype everyone's been giving him. All flash, little substance despite have some fucking awesome dudes to work with.



> Shadow, why don't you do us all a favor and choose a wrestler that didn't retire 20 years ago to like. Because its clear you don't like any active wrestlers.



He's shown a far better understanding of Wrestling than you.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 11, 2010)

Lacey Von Erich is gone from TNA.

interesting.


----------



## Sarun (Nov 11, 2010)

Not getting into ring work and mic skills debate here, I am seeing Miz is being marketed more in WWE. And, he did pretty good in Australian Kids Choice Awards. And he seems pretty active in getting to WWE events. Million Dollar Man said something about this behavior (not personally about Miz) during HoF ceremony.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 11, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Lacey Von Erich is gone from TNA.
> 
> interesting.



Yeah, she said she wanted to be Sports Host "or something".

I guess that leaves out FCW.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 11, 2010)

^Yeah.

Watched TNA on and off tonight.

Cringeworthy seeing crowd's response to Hardy.


----------



## Legend (Nov 12, 2010)

Oh wow, those 2 cause the most debate  in wwe right now


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 12, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Shadow, why don't you do us all a favor and choose a wrestler that didn't retire 20 years ago to like. Because its clear you don't like any active wrestlers.






SilverCross said:


> I've been saying that for awhile, he'll be in here in a few to claim he likes someone, contrary to what most his posts say....






Chaos Ghost said:


> I'm starting to think I'm the only one who reads Rep's posts in here.
> 
> EDIT: Also, I hate that around here people seem to that you HAVE to have a wrestler to like to enjoy or even watch wrestling.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 12, 2010)

Stealing this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2010)

/clusterfuck


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## Watchman (Nov 12, 2010)

Huh, never knew Hardy was taller than Angle.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 12, 2010)

Yeah, Kurt's only like 5'10 while Jeff's around 6 feet. 

Oh, and  again at Jareth and Silver getting all butthurt and claiming I don't like any current wrestlers.


----------



## Grandia (Nov 12, 2010)

Miz is overrated


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm really going to miss Lacey von Erich.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 12, 2010)

It really is unbelievable how people still call each other marks and smarks in this day and age. If you call someone a smark, that means you are a smark...

Anyway, Morrison is a spot monkey - but he's not the most robotic one ive seen. Morrison is still a good worker, and miz is not 'terrible' in the ring. Miz is a lot better in the ring than Morrison is on the mic.

And in terms of improvement, Miz has improved a lot more than Morrison has. Just two years ago, Miz was horrible. But he has swagger, better offense, he's smarter in the ring and his promos have evolved.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 12, 2010)

Morrison's problem is that they turned him into a generic face while his heel persona at least had a distinct personality. He went from being the douchebag shaman of sexy who bedazzled his own abs to the flippy dude that makes jokes about platypusses.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 12, 2010)

Eh. While I agree, GoG, if Morrison was as great as they make him out to be, he would've worked his way around it and got over anyway. He didn't, while the Miz got over despite some questionable booking last year.

Thats not my whole reasoning for Miz > Morrison, but thats my two cents for now.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 12, 2010)

> According to Randy Ricci, a former TNA Wrestling employee who has been running a controversial blog commenting on the company at nawf.com/blog/, Eric Young has re-signed with TNA. The report states that while Young didn't get the money figure he wanted, he was now given the freedom to make his own indy bookings. We should have more on this soon.





Bad decision, EY.


----------



## Watchman (Nov 12, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Eh. While I agree, GoG, if Morrison was as great as they make him out to be, he would've worked his way around it and got over anyway. He didn't, while the Miz got over despite some questionable booking last year.
> 
> Thats not my whole reasoning for Miz > Morrison, but thats my two cents for now.



Dude, it's an undeniable fact that in the WWE Mic Skills make you more likely to be pushed than wrestling skills. Being a good wrestler (which Morrison has shown he IS) doesn't mean you'll get pushed if you're crap on the mic. Morrison is pretty over, btw. Check out 1:22 on this video, he gets a pretty damned decent pop just for being shown.

Or here at the minute mark

Miz is more over, yes, but Morrison is pretty over, and is by far the superior wrestler.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 12, 2010)

How has he shown that he's superior worker in the ring? He's flashy. Great. So is Amazing Red. So is Chris Sabin. So are 6,000,000 other spot-monkeys. He still can't cut a promo, still hasn't developed a character, and really is only comfortable working one, set formula that's only executed well 50% of the time.

And he hasn't ever stayed over in the long run. He was given a big push around late 09 and was over for that period, but he fizzled out after not too long and in turn was de-pushed to an extent. Their giving him another go again which I can respect and we'll see where he gets with it. Anyone can get over if they've got good booking behind them, though (and he was booked VERY strongly). What separates the men from the boys is who can STAY over. I don't doubt Morrison could get over with the crowd. But stay over? Nope. Too reliant on spots in his matches. The Miz has gotten more over despite horrible booking decisions about his character over the summer. That's resilience that only comes about from having talent. That alone makes the Miz more of a viable, long term bet than Morrison.

Take starship pain and flips away from Morrison, and you've got a guy who strikes like crap, is a really selective seller and doesn't bring much more to the table other than rest spots because he hasn't bothered to develop anything in his game other than over the top heel bumping and flashy high spots.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 12, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> *How has he shown that he's superior worker in the ring? He's flashy.* Great. So is Amazing Red. So is Chris Sabin. So are 6,000,000 other spot-monkeys. He still can't cut a promo, still hasn't developed a character, and really is only comfortable working one, set formula that's only executed well 50% of the time.
> 
> And he hasn't ever stayed over in the long run. *He was given a big push around late 09 and was over for that period, but he fizzled out after not too long and in turn was de-pushed to an extent.* Their giving him another go again which I can respect and we'll see where he gets with it. Anyone can get over if they've got good booking behind them, though (and he was booked VERY strongly). What separates the men from the boys is who can STAY over. I don't doubt Morrison could get over with the crowd. *But stay over? Nope. Too reliant on spots in his matches.* The Miz has gotten more over despite horrible booking decisions about his character over the summer. That's resilience that only comes about from having talent. That alone makes the Miz more of a viable, long term bet than Morrison.
> 
> Take starship pain and flips away from Morrison, and you've got a guy who strikes like crap, is a really selective seller and doesn't bring much more to the table other than rest spots because he hasn't bothered to develop anything in his game other than over the top heel bumping and flashy high spots.



Morrison is a better wrestler than the Miz, thats not even debatable. Well...it is, but I certainly dont think Miz is better. 

That wasn't really a "big push". Sure, he was on a role in the midcard, but it wasn't a main event push. Not that he shoulda got a main event push...

Morrison's in ring capabilities have nothing to do with him NOT being over. If anything, it helps him get over with the crowd.

Mic Skills and Charisma: Miz>Morrison
In ring talent: Morrison>Miz

I think Morrison might need a character change or something.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 12, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Morrison is a better wrestler than the Miz, thats not even debatable. Well...it is, but I certainly dont think Miz is better.



lol 



> That wasn't really a "big push". Sure, he was on a role in the midcard, but it wasn't a main event push. Not that he shoulda got a main event push...



And he still didn't remain over.



> Morrison's in ring capabilities have nothing to do with him NOT being over. If anything, it helps him get over with the crowd.



I've covered this already.

Morrison is over currently because of the two separate pushes WWE has given him. It has nothing to do with his 'ability'.


----------



## Legend (Nov 12, 2010)

I agree with Rated R, If you give morrison a MAIN EVENT push you dont know what he could do, and let the man write his own promos and develop his character, these few months will define him as he goes forward, would any of you be suprised if he goes on to win a world title next year while we are still wondering when the miz will cash in his MiTB and fail, i wouldnt even take miz seriously as a world champ, he's only good at talking, he's like that tiny annoying dog you wanna kick


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 12, 2010)

> What the fuck is there to suggest Miz will fail when he's been consistently over for a year now.
> What the fuck is there to suggest John Morrison will succeed with the World title when he can't even remain over for a few months in a top mid-card role? Give me a break.


----------



## Legend (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes the same miz who has lost in how many ppvs in a row?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 12, 2010)

Can Miz credibly and cleanly win a match? 

I rest my case.

The guy is losing steam. His utterance of awesome has run its course, it's gotten repetitive. Lets analyze his promos, slow and robotic over annunciation of words, gradually raising his voice and sounding like hes pissed off, before shouting that he is awesome. It was catchy a year ago, but now, it's gotten overdone.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 12, 2010)

> Can Miz credibly and cleanly win a match?


Yes, and should he have too?



Legend said:


> Yes the same miz who has lost in how many ppvs in a row?



Yet he's still over and is very high on the card - and will be the highlight of a World Title match during this year. The fact that he can lose, and have all that going for him shows that he is a good wrestler.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 12, 2010)

If Miz is to be a main eventer, he will need to be able to cleanly win a match and look credible doing it. Which means no random punching kicking and stomping for 30 minutes. Even if he is a heel, heels still win a match cleanly, which means...can he do it with out Miz 2.0 with training package, AKA Alex Riley interfering? Hard to say.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 12, 2010)

So essentially, they're 'banking' on a guy who is already over enough to be a Main-Eventer. Right. :/


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 12, 2010)

Dont think i can take Miz serious as champ either.

I dont care how over he is. I dont care how much hes stayed over with bad booking.
Miz has yet to have a truly great match. Nothing hes done in a match has been that memorable, with out that, i cant take him serious.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 12, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Bad decision, EY.



Damn shame they can't find anything for him aside from that spot next to Orlando.

He wouldn't make half bad of a face against Immoral or Fortune. 

I really enjoyed the intensity he brought against Six Pac when he was fighting the NwO. That was great for a lil bit.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 12, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> Dont think i can take Miz serious as champ either.
> 
> I dont care how over he is. I dont care how much hes stayed over with bad booking.
> Miz has yet to have a truly great match. Nothing hes done in a match has been that memorable, with out that, i cant take him serious.



Then you're ignoring factual evidence and essentially trying to make your own personal preference come across as fact (which has pretty much been every Pro-Morrison argument anyway).

I'm done with the Miz-Morrison debate until someone gives me a reasonable rebuttal. "Morrison > Miz. End of story" doesn't cut it at this point.


Anywho, for those of you who haven't seen it, here's the lineup for the upcoming 'Top 50 Superstars of All Time" set.




> WWE will be releasing a DVD called the "Top 50 Superstars of All Time" and The Wrestling Observer has revealed that Shawn Michaels will be revealed as the #1 superstar of all time on the release. Rounding out the top 10 includes Michaels, The Undertaker, Steve Austin, Bret Hart, The Rock, Harley Race, Ricky Steamboat, Andre the Giant, Rey Mysterio and Roddy Piper.
> 
> Here is how the full list looks from 1 to 50:
> 
> ...



Maaaaaaaaaaan, I disagree with that list on so many levels, although Bob Backlund made the list so I guess I shouldn't be complaining. While all in one way or another, Kane, Angle, Batista, Big Show, Jake Roberts, Jeff Hardy, Jimmy Snuka and a ton of other dudes have no right being on that list, IMO.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 12, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Damn shame they can't find anything for him aside from that spot next to Orlando.
> 
> He wouldn't make half bad of a face against Immoral or Fortune.
> 
> I really enjoyed the intensity he brought against Six Pac when he was fighting the NwO. That was great for a lil bit.



It's a shame we never got an EY-Six Pac match.

I can't say I really support Youngs decision to resign with TNA at all. The guy would've been signed to a WWE developmental deal for sure, IMO.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 12, 2010)

Agreed.

*looks at list*

Not too sure if it's wise to put Hulk Hogan at number 23. That doesn't make too much sense.

Hey guys quick question about TNA. Would adding Don West to the current cast of commentators (having three people instead of two) be better for the show?


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 13, 2010)

So back on WWE hating black people and the lols we note it with.  Skip to 1h22m, though with this particular forum, I suspect you'd enjoy this to listen all to.  Episode 193 Link removed


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 13, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> If Miz is to be a main eventer, he will need to be able to cleanly win a match and look credible doing it. Which means no random punching kicking and stomping for 30 minutes. Even if he is a heel, *heels still win a match cleanly*, which means...can he do it with out Miz 2.0 with training package, AKA Alex Riley interfering? Hard to say.



Since when?

I'm sure heel Ric Flair has never won a non squash match clean


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 13, 2010)

Not every heel is booked like 2000-ish Triple H... 



> *1. Shawn Michaels*
> 2. The Undertaker
> 3. Steve Austin
> 4. Bret Hart
> ...



Bolded either are ranked waaaaaaaay too high or don't belong on the list at all. I'd really like to know what criteria they used for this...


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 13, 2010)

At what point did i try and make fact?
I said in my opinion miz hasnt had a great match.
therefore *I* cant take him seriously in the main event.

Your assuming that some how I'm calling that fact. I never called it fact, there is no fact, what wrestlers deserve what is mostly based on opinion.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 13, 2010)

Why is Rick Rude at 48?! The man clearly should be further up!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 13, 2010)

oh pope 

Pope: rap for pope 
Eric: i don't know how to rap 
Pope: speak like the pope speak.. 
Eric: can i have a hallelujah? 
Pope*slap*: its a ha'men.. 




Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Not every heel is booked like 2000-ish Triple H...
> 
> 
> 
> Bolded either are ranked waaaaaaaay too high or don't belong on the list at all. I'd really like to know what criteria they used for this...



if we're taking the word "superstar" literally. than yes HBK is easily # 1..

in his mid 90s days, he was the superstar for obvious reasons..

but more-likely, i think they mean it as wrestler or (*all round*) performer...

keeping that in mind, i disagree with the list as well..  

anyways, but if we're talking "in-ring performers" as well.. than lolz, shawn takes it easy.. he could be tied with steamboat.. but i haven't watched too many steamboat matches to give a solid comparison..

anyways, shawn is #2 at worst..


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 13, 2010)

Eh. What Ric Flair did in the late 80's pretty much shits all over anything Michaels has ever done, IMO. I'd take a ton of dudes on that list over HBK.

From a drawing perspective he's hardly No#1, which kind of speaks for itself.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 13, 2010)

Ric Flair shits all over Shawn Michaels? Wow... ok. You can say you like Ric Flair better, but to say he shits all over him is pretty silly.

Michaels being the greatest wrestler to come out the WWE doesn't sound all that weird to me.


EDIT: Seems like its the greatest wrestler of all time. Still not that weird to me when you look at the big picture. 10 years from now, Michaels stuff will probably age like fine wine.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 13, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Eh. What Ric Flair did in the late 80's pretty much shits all over anything Michaels has ever done, IMO. I'd take a ton of dudes on that list over HBK.
> 
> From a drawing perspective he's hardly No#1, which kind of speaks for itself.



from drawing perspective.. hulk hogan is # zeusgodtier.. 

flair is great.. but he can't work up a crowd like michaels.. no one can..

i have only seen such work with steamboat..


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 13, 2010)

I can't even take that list seriously. Hogan at 23, while HBK is number 1? I guess Vinnie Mac didn't wanna give a TNA guy the number one spot on a E list...

Orton over Angle? Edge over Hogan!!? Cena over Flair? God I love the WWE....da best unintentional comedy I can find.

Edit: Now that I think about it...an argument can definitly be made for putting Cena over Flair. Yeah, I said it.


----------



## Vox (Nov 13, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I can't even take that list seriously. Hogan at 23, while HBK is number 1? I guess Vinnie Mac didn't wanna give a TNA guy the number one spot on a E list...
> 
> Orton over Angle? Edge over Hogan!!? Cena over Flair? God I love the WWE....da best unintentional comedy I can find.
> 
> *Edit: Now that I think about it...an argument can definitly be made for putting Cena over Flair. Yeah, I said it*.



Damn straight. Cena is that good.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]edmNpPrwjlQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grandia (Nov 13, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Why is Rick Rude at 48?! The man clearly should be further up!


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 13, 2010)

Cena > Flair is a massive stretch, and I'm a huge fan of Cena's in-ring work.

Kurt Angle is a joke. Even in his prime (2000-2003) the guy shouldn't be even close to that list. Benoit, provided he didn't kill his family should have made it, without a doubt. He was cleanly one of the best in the world during the mid-90's.

Shawn Michaels: Official Link!


Edit: Did Eddie Guerrero make the set? I thought he would for sure, for marketing purposes and what not.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 13, 2010)

It took me years to realize it, but I really do think Michaels is the GOAT. With his retirement match, it might have sealed the deal. Only person I would consider close is Flair.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 13, 2010)

Do you guys watch spin cycle?  I don't but spanky was there.  And he won.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 13, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Ring work doesn't have to be the main criteria, it's obvious they are including everything. *Why shouldn't HBK be ranked higher than Cena or The Rock? Because he allegedly drew less?* Even in the post 2002 era, people buy PPVs just to see HBK because he consistently delivers quality matches. Look at WM26s buyrate. Just because he's not champion doesn't mean he's not a large draw, and in the case of the 90s HBK had no one else to help him draw - so if we were going by the  way of measuring draws, he still drew a shitload considering everyone who watched WWF only watched it to see HBK and Hart (who was inactive for most of HBKs title reign) back then.
> 
> The Rock, Cena, Hogan and Austin did sell more merchandise, but I don't get why this is even relevant. *It's the greatest wrestlers of all time, not the greatest draws - there is a difference.*
> 
> From the perspective of the WWE universe, HBK would be ranked higher than Edge. Storyline wise HBK would beat Edge and he's beaten way more people clean than Edge has (I'm sure even if we included cheating, HBK has beaten more credible opponents than Edge). HBK also had a longer title reign than Edge, and if you combine all the days HBK was champ he surpasses Edge.  So even if you were going by kayfabe (which the list isn't going by) he would still be ranked higher than Edge.




Nah, the proof is in the pudding, HBK is the worst drawing champ in the history of the E. In no way should he be ranked higher than Rock and Cena. And Im a huge hbk fan.

I didn't see anything about the list being the best wrestler. It said superstar, so automaticlly, every assumes the overall package, mic skills, popularity, draw, etc.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 13, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> It took me years to realize it, but I really do think Michaels is the GOAT. With his retirement match, it might have sealed the deal. Only person I would consider close is Flair.



When you say GOAT, do you mean in ring performer in the E? Because if so, I agree with you. *patiently awaits backlash for calling HBK  the GOAT peformer in E history*...


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 13, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Nah, the proof is in the pudding, HBK is the worst drawing champ in the history of the E. In no way should he be ranked higher than Rock and Cena. And Im a huge hbk fan.
> 
> I didn't see anything about the list being the best wrestler. It said superstar, so automaticlly, every assumes the overall package, mic skills, popularity, draw, etc.



How could there be proof if what you're saying is out right false? Shawn Michaels is far from the worst drawing champ in WWE history. And why shouldn't Shawn Michaels be ranked?

You do realize that people will pay a ton of money just to see Michaels wrestle _because_ they're guarenteed a fantastic match. Look at the ppv buy rates for Michaels vs Undertaker at Bad Blood.  

You said super star which includes overall package, mic skills, popularity, draw etc.

You're implying that his weakness is drawing power. Name 10 wrestlers in the WWE who drew more than Michaels with out a doubt.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 13, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> The Rock, Cena, Hogan and Austin did sell more merchandise, but I don't get why this is even relevant. *It's the greatest wrestlers of all time, not the greatest draws - there is a difference. *
> .



Eh, to me if it's a WWE list, there is no difference


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 13, 2010)

If I was compiling a list to determine the G.O.A.T. from all that I've personally seen, HBK would probably barely make the top 50.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 13, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> If I was compiling a list to determine the G.O.A.T. from all that I've personally seen, HBK would probably barely make the top 50.



Only because you deny HBK's homo-erotic win


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hey, if we were talking HBK from the beginning of his career til '98, he's at least top 20 easily. 2002-2010 was horribly hit-or-miss for him.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 13, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Hey, if we were talking HBK from the beginning of his career til '98, he's at least top 20 easily. 2002-2010 was horribly hit-or-miss for him.



Fact: I sometimes forget their the same person

In any event, your face


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 13, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> *How could there be proof if what you're saying is out right false?* Shawn Michaels is far from the worst drawing champ in WWE history. And why shouldn't Shawn Michaels be ranked?
> 
> You do realize that people will pay a ton of money just to see Michaels wrestle _because_ they're guarenteed a fantastic match. Look at the ppv buy rates for Michaels vs Undertaker at Bad Blood.
> 
> ...



I never said HBK shouldn't be ranked. Btw, I meant to say HBK is the worst drawing champion outta all of the top faces in the companies history, such as Bret, Hogan, Rock, Austin, and Cena. I shoulda worded my words better.

Check this out...

Austin
Hogan
Rock
Cena
Even Bret

All of those guys, at one point in their career, were the faces of the company. HBK was also the face of the company...and he drew worst than all of em. Hell, even HHH drew more than HBK, but HHH was never _the _face of the company, so he doesn't count


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 13, 2010)

To be fair, HHH was basically the face of the company from 2002-2005, just that he was a heel.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 13, 2010)

To be fair when HBK was champion WCW was killing WWE in the ratings


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 13, 2010)

So was Bret and he actually was a draw. 

Attitude Era fans generally buy the PPV's for Michaels, but thats a depleting market anyway (TNA's entire market). Their are plenty of better workers and draws than Michaels, really. At least these days.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 13, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> So was Bret and he actually was a draw.
> 
> Attitude Era fans generally buy the PPV's for Michaels, but thats a depleting market anyway (TNA's entire market). *Their are plenty of better workers and draws than Michaels, really. At least these days.*



Nah, I wouldn't go that far.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 13, 2010)

But... there are. In the ring is subjective I guess (Now > Attitude Era from an in-ring perspective in a landslide) but in terms of being a draw? LOL if you think Michaels stacks up against Cena or Undertaker for that matter.

Michaels gets overrated these days mainly because...

A). He's from the Attitude era.

and

B). It's been his gimmick for the past eight years.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]TMs8288BXsI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 13, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> But... there are. In the ring is subjective I guess (Now > Attitude Era from an in-ring perspective in a landslide) but in terms of being a draw? LOL if you think Michaels stacks up against Cena or Undertaker for that matter.
> 
> Michaels gets overrated these days mainly because...
> 
> ...



taker is practically as much as an equal draw as shawn.. 

having a wm rematch one year later that sold is proof enough


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 13, 2010)

No it isn't. Taker-Shawn was a draw, but it's the Streak more than anything. Cena and Taker draw regardless of who they're booked with, Michaels doesn't.


----------



## Grandia (Nov 14, 2010)

Kofi deserves the world title, he better win next years MITB at WM27


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 14, 2010)

Grandia...Kofi is the new Shelton. I am sorry to say this, but its true. Very very sad and very very true. WWE has absolutely no credible people to boost up mid carders with. Except Cena.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> No it isn't. Taker-Shawn was a draw, but it's the Streak more than anything. Cena and Taker draw regardless of who they're booked with, Michaels doesn't.



such ignorance..

you're telling me that the same number of ppl would pay for a hbk/morrison match like a taker/morrison?

hell no..

hbk/morrison sounds much more satisfying..


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 14, 2010)

So, you're essentially basing the way a PPV would draw on assumptions and your own personal preference (and with a guy as unproven as Morrison no less). Great.

Terrible post.


----------



## Vox (Nov 14, 2010)

Man, epic last line from Edge on Smackdown. I'm digging the direction.


----------



## Grandia (Nov 14, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Grandia...Kofi is the new Shelton. I am sorry to say this, but its true. Very very sad and very very true. WWE has absolutely no credible people to boost up mid carders with. Except Cena.



i love shelton but kofi gets way bigger entrance pops and chants in his matches. He's more relevant in the fans eyes.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 14, 2010)

Kofi will not be winning any royal rumble when he has no direction at the moment, he's in Morrison patented float around mode.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 14, 2010)

Are they still gonna have MITB @ Mania this year? And if Miz doesn't cash in before that and they DO have it at Mania.....will we have two MITB holders running around?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 14, 2010)

Dunno. Would be nice if they went back to the mania match, the PPV version has too many limitations.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> Taker never drew? Are you crazy?



taker drew like crazy, but he was never the face of the company..

its pretty hypocritical when ppl give shawn shit for not drawing when he was the face of the company.. yet taker is a massive draw and is praised.. 

this is coming from a taker mark..


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 14, 2010)

Big difference between Undertaker and Shawn Michaels. Michaels was the face of the company and didn't draw shit, while Taker was an attraction and was/is a draw.

Theirs nothing hypocritical about it.


Edit: Predicting either Alberto Del Rio or Ezekiel Jackson to win MITB in Atlanta, with Daniel Bryan as the dark horse (although I'm hoping Dragon has a one-on-one match with Jack Swagger instead).


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 14, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I never said HBK shouldn't be ranked. Btw, I meant to say HBK is the worst drawing champion outta all of the top faces in the companies history, such as Bret, Hogan, Rock, Austin, and Cena. I shoulda worded my words better.
> 
> Check this out...
> 
> ...




And how exactly are you _measuring_ who is drawing more than who? 

Also, going by your example Ultimate Warrior & Diesel would be the worst drawing "faces" of the company. Pedro Morales did not draw a lot either.


And like I said, what you're saying is a extremely unrealistic way to measure draw rate. For one, if you're going to compare draws it only makes sense to compare Michaels to people of his era. Michaels did not draw much less than Bret, and he drew more than Diesel. 

Austin, Rock, Hogan & Cena are from different eras. You can't just compare their PPV rates as if the circumstances are not different. 

From the Attitude Era and up, the WWE has sold itself as a brand with no true mascot. Yes it is true that Austin, Rock, Cena and Batista are guys who seem to be the protagonist, but they are not as synonymous with the brand as Hogan or Bruno was. That's because the WWE has changed things so people now do not just buy PPVs to see Cena - they do it to see Edge, Undertaker, Big Show (lulz jk), Batista, HHH, HBK, Jericho, Nexus, Rey Mysterio and all that crap. When you paid to see a PPV during the attitude era, you were paying to see Austin, Rock, Angle, HHH, Mankind <---- all those guys were big time players. Undertaker and McMahon were involved in such enticing storylines (which is something that the WWF did not have during Michaels title run), that people would even pay to see them wrestle - or better yet how they would further an angle. 

Even during Hogans era, when WWF would visit towns and have two different shows, there would be a show headlined by Hogan and a 2nd show headlined by Duggan or Junkyard Dog. Then you had Piper, Mr.Wonderful, Randy Savage, Ricky Steamboat, Ultimate Warrior & Andre The Giant. Those are all huge super stars, and even house shows that did not feature Hogan headlining would still sell a shitload. 

It's not fair to compare merchandising either.  Merchandise sales skyrocketed when WWE.com opened up the shop zone. Even Austin has sold more merchandise than Hogan. Someone like Cena has a new shirt released every 6 months. They even make belts for super stars like Rock, Austin and Cena. The WWE's business modeled was not nearly as evolved as it is now. 

Michaels did not have that. Michaels was around during a down period when there was _competition_ from a vastly superior organization. When you paid for a WWF program during Michaels world title reign, what were you paying to see? Michaels and who ever he was facing that night. There was no one else who was a significant draw. Austin and Foley were still mid carders, Undertaker was an attraction but no one would ever pay money to see him (he was a very mediocre wrestler back then) & Bret Hart was off hiatus. 

So how is it even remotely fair to say that "Cena" was a bigger draw than HBK - and even if he was, what exactly does that imply? Is it suppose to imply that Michaels is a worse entertainer than Cena? Also, what about critical acclaim? Even if you were to play the drawing game, out of the 1000s of wrestlers who have passed through the WWF, and 100s of thousands who have ever wrestled, very few have still draw more than the so called "worse drawing champion" in Shawn Michaels.


Not only that, but you (and many wrestling fans) are going by the grossly outdated model of that you can only measure how guys draw based on their title reigns. If anyone here follows closely with MMA or boxing they should grasp what I'm about to say.

If Shawn Michaels was truly a bad draw. Why would he be a main eventer? I don't mean a CM Punk type of main eventer. Ask yourself, how many times has Michaels headlined a PPV - a person with no title headlining a PPV. Why would he headline a Wrestlemania when only his career was on the line (yes, the streak was too - but the chances of HBK winning wasn't that high)? Why would he headline PPVs where world titles were being defended, when his match did not involve belts? How could he not be a huge draw? He has been a main figure in two eras, with the latter being the most commercially successful era (yes, the WWE makes more money in this era than they did during the Attitude Era). He has huge amounts of acclaim, he knows how to appeal to both a casual fan and a purist. He can talk, he can work, he has a good look, he's involved in the best storylines, and he's featured on television a shitload.

And really these questions are not rhetorical. I would honestly like an indepth answer to some of these. The entire e-myth that Michaels which implies he was not an elite super star is so horribly flawed. And no, HHH has never drawed more than Michaels - I don't even get what you would be basing that off of? Title reigns? The title doesn't represent the top draw in the company in the WWE, and it hasn't for ages.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 14, 2010)

Khris said:


> taker drew like crazy, but he was never the face of the company..
> 
> its pretty hypocritical when ppl give shawn shit for not drawing when he was the face of the company.. yet taker is a massive draw and is praised..
> 
> this is coming from a taker mark..




Just to cut this shit off now: I won't be seriously debating this because HBK is a balding, boring ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and all you'll get out of me is picture spam.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Just to cut this shit off now: I won't be seriously debating this because HBK is a balding, boring ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and all you'll get out of me is picture spam.



good, cuz i never asked for your contribution


----------



## Sarun (Nov 14, 2010)

Why don't we all check quarterly returns of WWE? If Michaels drew less that Diesal, we can say he is not much of a draw in that era. If Michaels drew more, the era itself was the problem.

1993-1997 was kindah dark ages of WWE. Not many people were put over by stars of previous generation, business took a dive etc.

I am not sure whether HBK would draw in this era with his 2002-2010 character but he could have done that in Attitude Era.


Then again, he wasn't really into putting people over when he carried the company. Though even Hogan (much more) and probably Austin did the same.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2010)

sarun uchiha said:


> Why don't we all check quarterly returns of WWE? If Michaels drew less that Diesal, we can say he is not much of a draw in that era. If Michaels drew more, the era itself was the problem.
> 
> 1993-1997 was kindah dark ages of WWE. Not many people were put over by stars of previous generation, business took a dive etc.
> 
> ...



refresh my memory, but didn't austin like put over trips,rock and angle?


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 14, 2010)

Yea, I'm pretty sure Austin put people over.
HBK was the one back then that didnt want to put others over.


----------



## Sarun (Nov 14, 2010)

> Khris said:
> 
> 
> > refresh my memory, but didn't austin like put over trips,rock and angle?
> ...


I stand corrected. You both are right. I was only thinking of that incident in which he dropped title to Foley in a triple threat that also included HHH. A day later, Foley dropped title to HHH.:sweat In the long run, Austin put over Rock, HHH and Angle.

Austin also never seemed to have that much backstage power that HBK and Hogan held.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 15, 2010)

Khris said:


> good, cuz i never asked for your contribution


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2010)

you couldn't resist couldn't you?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Grandia (Nov 15, 2010)

why didnt HBK want to put nig... i mean wrestlers over?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2010)

Grandia said:


> i love shelton but kofi gets way bigger entrance pops and chants in his matches. He's more relevant in the fans eyes.



 There have been a bunch of those that have those loud entrance pops. That does not really mean anything, unfortunately. Kofi and people like him need matches like what HBK and Undertaker have put on with huge momentum



Grandia said:


> why didnt HBK want to put nig... i mean wrestlers over?



 WWE use home grown blacks to be faces for there company? Thats outrageous.


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2010)

I remember Lashley vs Cena


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 15, 2010)

Grandia said:


> why didnt HBK want to put nig... i mean wrestlers over?


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 15, 2010)

This entire hbk/draw/ blah debate bores me and we should be focusing more on what kendrick was saying in teh spin cycle.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ULPhXumYfc[/YOUTUBE]


most badass wrestling theme ever


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## SAFFF (Nov 15, 2010)

HBK>>>>>>>>>>>what ever generic never-was Shadow likes. These are facts.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## SAFFF (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2010)

seriously shadow.. its an addiction, you should see someone about it.. 

also:-


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2010)

god what is that thing?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Shadow (Nov 15, 2010)

Who is Jackson Paige and why should you care?


----------



## Darc (Nov 15, 2010)

Mae Young going hard as shit right now, straight up called LayCool sluts


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvtzYTcrtVM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Vox (Nov 15, 2010)

Man, can't believe they used the WWF logo. Epic logo is epic.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 15, 2010)

Finally its been added. Morrison Vs. Sheamus.

Also loved Mae Young calling Laycool sluts, was lulz worthy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2010)

raw of the year no doubt 

the cole/jr interactions were gold.. kinda overshadowed dabielson/swagger which was a great match..

and really? santino stole the show.. 

and young mae young


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 15, 2010)

Also epic JR ignoring Cole only to whap him with his hat as he left.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2010)

i hope danielson and ted gets booked for ss..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Also epic JR ignoring Cole only to whap him with his hat as he left.



manliest hat whap in wrestling history


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm glad JOMO is in a singles match as SS. It had a shitty build but the same could be said about almost ever undercard storyline. Oh, and Raw '93 theme > Raw 2010 theme. That should go back instrumental intros.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> I'm glad JOMO is in a singles match as SS. It had a shitty build but the same could be said about almost ever undercard storyline. Oh, and Raw '93 theme > Raw 2010 theme. That should go back instrumental intros.



yeah.. but jomo coming in saving santino and claiming shaemus is a "bully".. killed it.. 

should be a good match, but a bad angle nonetheless


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 15, 2010)

Love that they can put it on the line in a singles match. With Morrison pointing out Sheamus is a bully, WWE has to give him the win, so as to give him a nudge and show they also don't condone bullying.

JR: *slaps Cole*STFU!!!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 15, 2010)

Sluts and bitches bit was the moment of the night. Bar none.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2010)

piper also said SOB..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 16, 2010)

I actually thought he was going to cry for a moment there. :manlytears


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2010)

yea his speech was awesome.. really great promo like always..


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 16, 2010)

Im gonna call it. John Cena becomes a heel or tweener who is tired of having to prove himself and so forth.

Edit: I would also like to call a penalty on Michael Cole, for comparing Ziggler to Rude, instead of Mr. Perfect. Everyone knows Rude was a ladies man, but Vickie is a sweat sow as the Ravishing One would say. He wouldn't keep her around, everyone knows this.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 16, 2010)

Could be a blend of both?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 16, 2010)

Chris Jericho reacted to the Raw, among other people.



> Chris Jericho: "The difference between Jim Ross and Micheal Cole is the difference between Paul Newman and Paulie Shore..."
> 
> Justin Roberts: "Livin the Dream. Tonight was surreal. Honored to be out there w the legends. Perfect way to end a great tour of The US, Canada & Europe."
> 
> ...



Sheik's comment was best.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 16, 2010)

Fuck the santino too!

   

wtf did santino do wrong?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 16, 2010)

Dunno. But its funny. "He know Hulk Hogan piece of shit mother f---er" classic.

Love how Jericho compared JR and Cole.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Nov 16, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Dunno. But its funny. "He know Hulk Hogan piece of shit mother f---er" classic.
> 
> Love how Jericho compared JR and Cole.



Unfortunately, that may have also implied that Jericho isn't coming back.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 16, 2010)

I fucking choked on my cereal when Sheik started his lines too early. I knew he was going to do something wrong. I wonder if he even knows what year it is?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 16, 2010)

Too bad Sheik didn't call someone a Jabroni and praise Iran.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 16, 2010)

HELL YEAH.

FUCK YOU MICHAEL COLE YOU PIECE OF SHIT


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 16, 2010)

Cole kept insulting JR, and JR no sold each of them, that's why JR is the Jericho of commentating, he's the best in the world at what he does today.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 16, 2010)

Jimmy Wang Yang:

"I'm the one who got Sheamus his job. I picked him out in Milan, Italy and said 'I'm gonna test this guy out' and look at him now, he's done great. I saw the workouts earlier and they told me that I could work with anyone I wanted. It came down to him and another German guy. I went to both guys and I asked 'who does Italy hate the most, Germans or Irishmen?' They both told me Irishmen so I ended up picking Sheamus to work that night. The rest is history."


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 16, 2010)

Chris Masters is on Survivor Series?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 16, 2010)

I a kind of sad I missed Raw....almost.


----------



## Vox (Nov 16, 2010)

I've never liked Chris Masters. Not during his first run and not now. I don't know why. It's not as if he's that bad.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 16, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Cole kept insulting JR, and JR no sold each of them, *that's why JR is the Jericho of commentating*, he's the best in the world at what he does today.


Massively overrated?


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 16, 2010)

Being incredibly good at what he does. As he all ready said.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2010)

fuck the santino


----------



## Legend (Nov 16, 2010)

FUCK THE SANTINO


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 16, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Massively overrated?



Don't bring up HHH please.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 16, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> Being incredibly good at what he does. As he all ready said.


But he compared him to Jericho, which means he's massively overrated. 



The Juice Man said:


> Don't bring up HHH please.


I didn't say "So he slept his way to the top for a decade?". 

Though... knowing rumors about how a lot of promoters used to be...


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 16, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Cole kept insulting JR, and JR no sold each of them, that's why JR is the Jericho of commentating, he's the best in the world at what he does today.



Today maybe, BUT cole isn't that bad he just has bad rep because he replaced JR.  JR today is slightly over rated.  Compared to Heenan/Monsoon he can't compare (IMO that is the best commentary Duo in WWF/E history).


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 16, 2010)

Watching RAW finally and David Hart Smith really, really sucks. Nice "Nexus sucks!" chant, though. 

EDIT: Man, Randy keeping his hair cut for the last couple of years made me forget that he has a really wicked widow's peak. And some "friend" Truth is, eh?


----------



## Watchman (Nov 16, 2010)

I remember David Hart Smith showing some pretty amazing moves for a guy his size on the Indies. But he's looked like total shit in the WWE.


----------



## Grandia (Nov 16, 2010)

nothing amazing but fun RAW


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 16, 2010)

I have to say, Cena and Orton have the "really intense staredown" bit down pat. Crowd was fucking MOLTEN for it.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh my GOD... Nikolai Volkoff? 

WOW. Santino/Kozlov and Volkoff/Sheik in the same segment? Oh man, I smell car crash...

EDIT: FUCKING SLICK!!!!!! HOLY SHIT!!!!!!

EDIT2: Man, Snuka looks AMAZING considering what he was looking like the last time he was on TV.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 16, 2010)

Dammit, the Dusty backstage segment has me in tears. :rofl


----------



## Grandia (Nov 16, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Dammit, the Dusty backstage segment has me in tears. :rofl



he still sounds like a brotha after all those years


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 16, 2010)

"Man, I raised some weird kids." 

Kelly Kelly just ninja'd her way out there out of nowhere, didn't she?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh wow... Chavo Classic and Tito endorsing Alberto Del Rio?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 16, 2010)

Cole being a huge dick to JR was funny. Match was only okay, though.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 16, 2010)

Holy shit, the ending segment of RAW with Piper's Pit was amazing.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 16, 2010)

I missed most of it


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 16, 2010)

really looking forward to seeing raw, got it downloaded, not sure when i'll have time tho...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 16, 2010)

Rhodes saying he raised some weird kids. Cody saying don't breathe on me. and Ron Simmons completing the randomness with a walk on and...DAMN!!! Made it memorable. Also Mae Young saying bitches and sluts.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 16, 2010)

Bob Orton what are you talking about?

Everybody else here that pop the Miz got? Yep, totally not over at all.

If they'd let Ziggler come out with the classic IC strap I would've came buckets.

Oh shit!! The in ring vignettes!!  

OH FUCK ME RIGHT IN THE DICK!!! IS DAT SOME SEXUAL CHOCOLATE?!?!??!?!?!? WHERE'S THE BROWN SINGLET??!

Tony Atlas, what are _you_ talking about you?

Yoshi Tatsu? They should've let him dress up as Tiger Mask


----------



## Starrk (Nov 16, 2010)

I heard from a reliable source about how the Orton-Barret match will conclude at _Survivor Series_. 



> According to him, John Cena will keep true to his word and call the match down the middle. Barret will get the win (he didn't specify how, but considering Barret's track record, it'll be anything but clean) and the rest of Nexus will storm the ring to protect him from Cena, who is now free of his obligation. Cena will put up a huge fight (this is Cena, after all) and will have his hands full with them. Then, jaws will drop when Miz books it to the ring with Riley and a ref in tow, and proceed to cash in the Case and steal Barret's title.


This outcome will allow Cena to be free of Nexus, Barret winning his first major title, the last Money in the Bank briefcase being cashed in, Miz getting his first major title, and making the fans scratch their heads with stupor.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 16, 2010)

I think Atlas is inferring that he and Rocky Johnson were more than tag team partners or something. I didn't even understand it, and all the ramblings about fried chicken skin and him putting literal oil on his arms was weird.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 16, 2010)

Wait.....how can the people backstage hear and see inside the arena

Oh fuck, its Shieky baby!! This National Anthem is creepy shit 

Who interrupted Slick from finishing his yard bird to make this appearance? 

*sigh* I hate that Legends are auto-face now. Face Arn Anderson angers me. Your a fucking bad guy dammit. You don't wear no white hats

And dancing Ted Dibiase and IRS?

EDIT: @Stark I'm Ok with this


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 16, 2010)

Vox said:


> I've never liked Chris Masters. Not during his first run and not now. I don't know why. It's not as if he's that bad.



Masters did blow when he was actually getting a push, but the guy absolutely rocks now and he's low mid-card fodder. Anyone who watches Superstars consistently (their aren't many who do, unfortunately) know how good the guy really is. He's brought out career performances from dudes ranging from awful to just okay in the span of a few months.




> A few days ago Shawn Michaels and Triple H were all over TV in Atlanta hyping up the WrestleMania 27 tickets and one particular topic for discussion during an interview with Triple H was the rumor of Goldberg being inducted into the next class of WWE Hall of Fame. Triple H said that
> Goldberg is trying to get into the Hall of Fame and if there are any rumors about a Goldberg comeback, "he probably started it." The issue of Goldberg came up when Triple H was asked about his favorite opponents and mentioned guys like Goldberg who were his least favorite. He then brought up the fact that Goldberg hasn't wrestled much to be even considered Hall of Fame material. Using Twitter, the former WCW and World Heavyweight champion Goldberg replied to Triple H's remarks. "Everyone is entitled to their own opinion," he wrote. "They do have a point if induction is based on tenure..."
> 
> (thanks to Colin Vassallo)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2010)

Stark said:


> I heard from a reliable source about how the Orton-Barret match will conclude at _Survivor Series_.
> 
> 
> This outcome will allow Cena to be free of Nexus, Barret winning his first major title, the last Money in the Bank briefcase being cashed in, Miz getting his first major title, and making the fans scratch their heads with stupor.



won't really like it.. barret needs a lengthily reign.. atleast till the rumble or mania..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 16, 2010)

Stark said:


> I heard from a reliable source about how the Orton-Barret match will conclude at _Survivor Series_.
> 
> 
> This outcome will allow Cena to be free of Nexus, Barret winning his first major title, the last Money in the Bank briefcase being cashed in, Miz getting his first major title, and making the fans scratch their heads with stupor.



Define reliable source 

And it's not like Vince won't decide to make some last minute changes towards the end of the PPV. Well, maybe


----------



## Starrk (Nov 16, 2010)

I also heard that Barret was set to win at _Bragging Rights_, but was changed before the show. Same with Taker & Kane in their Buried Alive match.

Both the work of Vince, who can't make up his damn mind.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 16, 2010)

Also heard that Trips is supposedly coming back at the Rumble


----------



## Grandia (Nov 16, 2010)

^^ he better not win then


----------



## Starrk (Nov 16, 2010)

Undertaker might not even make it to Wrestlemania this year. 

Hope Christian can come back soon.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 16, 2010)

Bring back the Boiler Room Brawl


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 16, 2010)

The only thing Morrison-Sheamus is lacking is a falls count anywhere stip.


----------



## Starrk (Nov 16, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> The only thing Morrison-Sheamus is lacking is a falls count anywhere stip.



If Trips hadn't befallen (yet another) injury, Morrison wouldn't be in this feud. That's not to say it's not better w/o Trips.

It would seem Morrison is always getting pushes at the unfortunate expense of others. *coughbenoitcough*


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 16, 2010)

Not his fault he appears to be their reliable go to guy. I have no idea why Mysterio didn't just drop to Ziggler last year anyway.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 16, 2010)

Reliable go to guy? They're trying to give him another push, hopefully he works out this time.

Rey Mysterio didn't drop the belt to Dolph Ziggler because he wanted a decent run with the belt. Apparently he was very disappointed with his last run as World Champion in 2006, and his I.C title run was meant to be the equivalent of what it 'should have been' or something. Funnily enough, Mysterio failed a drug test and ended up dropping the belt to John Morrison (that's not to say he wouldn't have got it eventually) which was actually the second time he benefited from someone else's misfortune.


----------



## Starrk (Nov 16, 2010)

In all seriousness, they need to bump Kofi & Morrison up to WWE-title contenders.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 16, 2010)

Kofi and Morrison can deliver, but Kofi needs to find his personality from 09 again. That was when he was over and ready.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 16, 2010)

Stark said:


> I also heard that Barret was set to win at _Bragging Rights_, but was changed before the show. Same with Taker & Kane in their Buried Alive match.
> 
> Both the work of Vince, who can't make up his damn mind.


Well, in Taker's case, him getting injured made the choice for Vince. 



Stark said:


> In all seriousness, they need to bump Kofi & Morrison up to WWE-title contenders.





Jareth Dallis said:


> Kofi and Morrison can deliver, but Kofi needs to find his personality from 09 again. That was when he was over and ready.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 16, 2010)

Stark said:


> *Undertaker might not even make it to Wrestlemania this year.*
> 
> Hope Christian can come back soon.



 what do you mean silly? he did make this years wrestlemania...


----------



## Sarun (Nov 16, 2010)

Both Kofi and J-MO needs to find their personality that was over (if they ever were). Can't single out Kofi for it. If any, there case is that there is a dearth of new to babyface and rise of new maineventers such as Wade Barrett (and Miz). I guess we might not see a Santino-Kozlov interruption to Sheamus-John Morrison match this Sunday because they probably might have their title shot against Nexus then. No need for double dose.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 16, 2010)

Shadow, you realize your opinion doesn't matter to me right? Even less when you post stupid images rather than giving a valid point. Get in touch with me the moment you find a pair of bollocks and decide to act like a man, rather than a LayCool wannabe.


----------



## Starrk (Nov 16, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> what do you mean silly? he did make this years wrestlemania...



I'll let this pass, since you have a Juvia avatar...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 16, 2010)

Stark said:


> I'll let this pass, since you have a Juvia avatar...



 Juvia avatar?


----------



## Starrk (Nov 16, 2010)

I could be mistaken.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 16, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Shadow, you realize your opinion doesn't matter to me right? Even less when you post stupid images rather than giving a valid point. Get in touch with me the moment you find a pair of bollocks and decide to act like a man, rather than a LayCool wannabe.





Stark said:


>


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 17, 2010)

Stark said:


> I could be mistaken.



 Juvia does not have white/silver hair Lone wolf Stark.


----------



## Starrk (Nov 17, 2010)

this looks shopped. i can tell by the way it's not possible. 



VastoLorDae said:


> Juvia does not have white/silver hair Lone wolf Stark.



But Juvia is so damn sexy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2010)

now i crave for some juvia, give me juvia now 



Stark said:


> In all seriousness, they need to bump Kofi & Morrison up to WWE-title contenders.



sure.. but give them a gimmick overhaul first.. even though i like them in-ring, i certainly don't want bland ppl jumping around doing spots in the mainevent.. 


this isn't TNA


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 17, 2010)

Well if 2007 and the arrival of the Jim Morrison gimmick is proof as well as his work in making the dirt sheet what it was, I say they need to let the man create his face character. I mean the dude went to film school for a reason, most of the memorable stuff on the dirt sheet was Morrison. Such as all his Morrisonisms which are pretty catchy. Kofi on the other hand...I dunno...he to me lacks something. He just seems more 2d than Morrison as a face.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 17, 2010)

This is a fucking epic Piper's Pit promo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Well if 2007 and the arrival of the Jim Morrison gimmick is proof as well as his work in making the dirt sheet what it was, I say they need to let the man create his face character. I mean the dude went to film school for a reason, most of the memorable stuff on the dirt sheet was Morrison. Such as all his Morrisonisms which are pretty catchy. Kofi on the other hand...I dunno...he to me lacks something. He just seems more 2d than Morrison as a face.



kofi's all smiles and happy face is killing him imo..

i said this before, he should go bad jamaican.. or maybe pissed off jamaican like with orton..


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 17, 2010)

I think he stopped it because doing the accent all the time was damaging his voice.

Annnnnd TNA confuses me. Now Sarita is a face. And really? They're going to do a jersey fist pumping challenge? God...this makes family guy look watchable.


----------



## Grandia (Nov 17, 2010)

MVP is being made relevant again on SD according to the spoilers


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



And Kaval is getting a title shot. Not gonna hold my breath on him winning, unless its a set up for Kaval Vs. Bryan to unify titles.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 17, 2010)

Morrison being anything more than a generic spot-monkey. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Daniel Bryan will also defend the belt against Ted Dibiase, which I assume will be solid despite Ted having the worst possible character any second/third generation wrestler could ask for, his fathers.

Kaval-Ziggler should tear the house down. Unlikely that it will top Bryan-Ziggler, but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 17, 2010)

Stark said:


> this looks shopped. i can tell by the way it's not possible.






Jareth Dallis said:


> Well if 2007 and the arrival of the Jim Morrison gimmick is proof as well as his work in making the dirt sheet what it was, I say they need to let the man create his face character. I mean the dude went to film school for a reason, most of the memorable stuff on the dirt sheet was Morrison. Such as all his Morrisonisms which are pretty catchy. Kofi on the other hand...I dunno...he to me lacks something. He just seems more 2d than Morrison as a face.






Chaos Ghost said:


> This is a fucking epic Piper's Pit promo


Told ya.


----------



## Watchman (Nov 17, 2010)

Just finished watching the Old School Raw. That Piper's Pit promo was amazing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Morrison being anything more than a generic spot-monkey.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



thats a pretty solid card.. i am pretty much sold


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 17, 2010)

Joey Styles spoiling the results of NXT? Not like the show was good for anything anyway


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 17, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Joey Styles spoiling the results of NXT? Not like the show was good for anything anyway


----------



## Grandia (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## Starrk (Nov 17, 2010)

Whatchoo talkin' bout, Glenn?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 17, 2010)

Thats funny, since last I checked a spot monkey does front flips landing back first through a stack of burning tables. Just because a guy is a high flyer does not make him a spot monkey.


----------



## Legend (Nov 17, 2010)

Jareth we know that, IBD just  hates morrison for some unknown reason

*waits for him to say i made a bad post*


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah, he's not a spot monkey.

He's a flippy fuck.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 17, 2010)

TMZ said:
			
		

> Alex Riley -- one of the stars of "WWE Raw" -- was arrested in Tampa, Florida early this morning after cops say the 6'2" wrestler was driving under the influence around 1 AM.





So does anyone think Alex Riley is gonna get future endeavored?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 17, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Thats funny, since last I checked a spot monkey does *front flips landing back first through a stack of burning tables.* Just because a guy is a high flyer does not make him a spot monkey.


That's a garbage wrestler. 

And Morrison *is* a spot monkey. Just like Kofi, Jack Evans, AJ Styles, and Kazarian all are.


----------



## Watchman (Nov 17, 2010)

Bye bye A-Ri.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 17, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> So does anyone think Alex Riley is gonna get future endeavored?



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 17, 2010)

I have yet to see Morrison pull out one of Jeff Hardy's look at me I'm doing something stupid spots, end of story. Morrison has shown he's technical in the past, he's shown he can mat wrestle. But heres the thing wrestlers play to their strong suits. And Morrison happens to have a background as a gymnast which gives him a natural ability to use a high flying style. I will also tell you this people at least pay attention to his matches, maybe not jaded people who only like technical, or amateur wrestling. But the casual audience which is the target demographic actually likes it.

Edit: Hah, Alex Riley...you keep giving reasons to be fired don't you?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 17, 2010)

IIT: Using submissions in one match makes you a good mat wrestler and constantly using the same, dry, high flying spots in every match doesn't make you a spotmonkey.

Also, just because you love a spotmoneky doesn't make them not a spotmonkey. I love the sweet fuck out of Jack Evans, but the man is a spotmonkey and always will be


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 17, 2010)

I think this is the first PPV in a while that has a solid card. Too bad the build for all the potential MOTN have been shitty or non-existed. At least they didn't book the matches during the PPV. 

On Riley: If you can be fired for breaking kayfabe (Serena), you should be fired for breaking the law.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 17, 2010)

Legend said:


> Jareth we know that, IBD just  hates morrison for some unknown reason
> 
> *waits for him to say i made a bad post*



Or your could read the post yourself and make the same judgement anyone else would. 

And LOL at 'unknown' reasons'. I did like two or three in depth walls of texts explaining why he blows with absolutely no retort from you or Jareth.

The whole concept behind a spot monkey is that they move from spot to spot without regard for things like selling (which Morrison is selective at best - and bumping isn't selling, just to clarify) and pacing. Someone can be "spotty" and sell, but they're not a true spotmonkey if they do (which is why Evan Bourne, Kaval and Jay Lethal aren't).

So yeah... considering Morrison hasn't developed any part of his game outside of flips, he *is* a spot-monkey.

With that said, I'd take John Morrison over Kofi Kingston pretty easily. Nothing either guy does makes sense, but at least Morrison's flips and high spots look good (aside from his Starship Pain). Morrison's stuff looks good and doesn't make sense, while Kofi's stuff looks like shit and doesn't make sense.

Morrison > Kofi.


Anyway, pretty stupid move by Alex Riley. It'll be interesting to see if his status as the Miz' lackey will let him keep his job, or if the WWE will even care. I remember Santino Marella getting done for DUI a few years ago and nothing coming of it, but who knows.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 17, 2010)

> According to Bryan Alvarez of The Wrestling Observer/Figure Four Online, there is said to be discussion within WWE about holding an "Old School Nitro" episode for an upcoming Monday Night Raw following the success of the "Old School" Raw episode this past week.



Wow. If I wanted to watch a WCW reunion show, I'd watch Impact. 

But secretly, I'm excited about this. lol


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 17, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> I have yet to see Morrison pull out one of Jeff Hardy's look at me I'm doing something stupid spots, end of story. Morrison has shown he's technical in the past, he's shown he can mat wrestle. But heres the thing wrestlers play to their strong suits. And Morrison happens to have a background as a gymnast which gives him a natural ability to use a high flying style. I will also tell you this people at least pay attention to his matches, maybe not jaded people who only like technical, or amateur wrestling. But the casual audience which is the target demographic actually likes it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> So does anyone think Alex Riley is gonna get future endeavored?



in b4 shadow uses this pic for his spamming needs..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## Agmaster (Nov 17, 2010)

How does Kofi's moveset not make sense?  There is no chosen body part to wear down, yes.  He hits you with impact moves until you give out.  His finishers look fine.  Unless you mean the spinning confuses you.  Play tekken, Kofi is doing a DAMN good job of incorporating capoeria into wrestling.  And his shit his, too.  

The only and I mean ONLY consistently bad move he has is that stupid leap to the 2nd turnbuckle with a cornered foe into punches.  That should be a rarity used only with foes who have pissed him off.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 17, 2010)

Theres nothing really wrong with kofis ring work...its the simple fact that most in here seem to dislike anyone who....jumps? Mostly because they love to throw around the term "spot monkey"

I suppose this is due to them thinking it makes them sound smart or something....

Now....shadow and probably chaos and brightestday will come back and reply to tell me I'm wrong or some crap...Shadow will probably due it with another stupid picture...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 17, 2010)

I wonder if Alex Riley attacked the police officer and then immediately helped him arrest himself.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 17, 2010)

Mind-blowing. Actually offer some form of a retort before acting like a self-righteous moron.

I absolutely love Cruiserweights/high flyers, but only when it's done well (which I've covered before. Read the fucking posts). I'm a fan of guys that actually WORK as opposed to *depending* on flashy stunts, spots and/or mat work that is blown through to the point where I don't even know why they'd bother using it in the ring anymore.

If you like that sort of thing, that's fine with me. I myself don't mind watching AJ Styles and Daniels do pointless set-spots for 30 minutes occasionally. It has it's niche and I'm fine with that. Still doesn't make it good.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 17, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> Theres nothing really wrong with kofis ring work...its the simple fact that most in here seem to dislike anyone who....jumps? Mostly because they love to throw around the term "spot monkey"
> 
> I suppose this is due to them thinking it makes them sound smart or something....
> 
> Now....shadow and probably chaos and brightestday will come back and reply to tell me I'm wrong or some crap...Shadow will probably due it with another stupid picture...






Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I wonder if Alex Riley attacked the police officer and then immediately helped him arrest himself.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2010)

this picture spam got old


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2010)

no really.. to the point where not even a single discussion can go on uninterrupted.. it was cute at first.. but then got boring.. 

anyways, am i the only one looking forward to kane/edge? seem bad on paper.. but i think both can work good together..


----------



## Starrk (Nov 17, 2010)

Edge is coming off as a bigger threat to Kane than Taker.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 17, 2010)

I can't believe you guys still see Morrison with a world title in the WWE.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 17, 2010)

As long as stupid things are still being said on forums, Shadow Replication will always be there... with picture spam not too far behind.


----------



## Sarun (Nov 17, 2010)

We have some many fued going on within this thread. Wonder what the card would look like if we fantasy book ourselves in a PPV card.


BTW, I am liking the look of SS PPV card.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 17, 2010)

Khris said:


> no really.. to the point where not even a single discussion can go on uninterrupted.. it was cute at first.. but then got boring..


Hey, I only said I was going to do it concerning HBK and then Silver and Jareth turned into menstruating women. And even then, I was talking about RAW and a couple of other things, anyway. Soooo...  



> anyways, am i the only one looking forward to kane/edge? seem bad on paper.. but i think both can work good together..


Yeah, you are. They sucked horribly before and more than likely will again. 



> We have some many fued going on within this thread. Wonder what the card would look like if we fantasy book ourselves in a PPV card.


If I fantasy-booked this PPV, it'd be three hours of everyone on the roster lining up and kicking Edge in the nuts repeatedly. 

Survivor Series tag looks to be some good shit, Barrett/Orton and Kane/Edge may end up sucking ass, but the crowd should be heated for both. Card looks pretty good on paper, but we've been fooled by that before.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 17, 2010)

Finally getting around to watching Impact/Reaction and I'm SHOCKED that TNA remembered Taylor Wilde even existed and that she's KO tag champion even though her and Hamada haven't defended the belts in almost two months.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow, that mixed tag was terrible.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2010)

Stark said:


> Edge is coming off as a bigger threat to Kane than Taker.



well yeah.. kane wasn't even supposed to beat taker.. edge is a shoe for this win.. i just hope they have him win in opportunistic way so he keeps his character alive..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 17, 2010)

Duds break-up twas okay. At least the right guy went heel since Bubba is a real-life dickbag, so it's easier for him to be himself. Also, ref storylines tend to be garbage and it's hilariously sad that Bisch put his own kid in one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2010)

two things should come from heel buh buh:-

1) win a major title as a douchebag heel

or 

2) seriously put over up and coming stars

otherwise, its a waste of time


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 17, 2010)

Man, it's pitiful watching how hard Joe has fallen when he was looking like the next big thing 4 years ago before Angle essentially torpedoed his push. Punk's a multi-time world champion and one of the best heels in the WWE, Danielson is the current US champ getting clean wins in long matches on RAW and PPV, and Joe is reduced to... THIS.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 17, 2010)

Khris said:


> two things should come from heel buh buh:-
> 
> 1) win a major title as a douchebag heel
> 
> ...


He's really too old to be a major title contender and doesn't have much of any sort of rub left. TNA should've never re-signed 3-D in the first place, in all honesty. 

Nice Ghost Rider singlet, RVD. Too bad this match blows.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 17, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> *Card looks pretty good on paper, but we've been fooled by that before.*



We've been fooled by this most of the last 2 years.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow, so they ripped off the finish to HBK/Benjamin for a mid-match spot in AJ/Stevie? Meargh...

AJ fucking up the Styles Clash like that was scary as hell and watching Stevie flex his hands to get the feeling back before we get TO THE BACKed~! was pretty hard. Thank God he's alright now hopefully.

Why the hell couldn't they wrap up the Pope/Bischoff kidnapping bit in one segment instead of dragging it out for almost 30 minutes?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 17, 2010)

Abyss is the worst monster heel EVER. I don't think I can state ever that enough.

EDIT: Bischoff repeatedly kicking the casket was funny as hell, though.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 17, 2010)

Ayo, anybody watching Hogan's new show on A&E tonight. Its coming on in like 1 minute...anyone? Anyone?...Im watching it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 17, 2010)

I can not believe people can even watch TNA. I try to watch it once a month to get back in it....but can not stand 5 minutes of it.

 And SS card would be cool....if they had at least 1 traditional SS match. And a Diva one would not count.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 17, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> I can not believe people can even watch TNA. I try to watch it once a month to get back in it....but can not stand 5 minutes of it.
> 
> And SS card would be cool....if they had at least 1 traditional SS match. And a Diva one would not count.



There is. Team Mysterio (Rey Mysterio, Kofi Kingston, Chris Masters, Big Show and Montel Vontavious Porter) vs. Team Del Rio (Alberto Del Rio, Tyler Reks, Drew McIntyre, Jack Swagger and Cody Rhodes)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Wow, so they ripped off the finish to HBK/Benjamin for a mid-match spot in AJ/Stevie? Meargh...
> 
> AJ fucking up the Styles Clash like that was scary as hell and watching Stevie flex his hands to get the feeling back before we get TO THE BACKed~! was pretty hard. Thank God he's alright now hopefully.
> 
> Why the hell couldn't they wrap up the Pope/Bischoff kidnapping bit in one segment instead of dragging it out for almost 30 minutes?



yea didn't think that sell was needed.. i almost shat my pants..


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 17, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> Theres nothing really wrong with kofis ring work...its the simple fact that most in here seem to dislike anyone who....jumps? Mostly because they love to throw around the term "spot monkey"
> 
> I suppose this is due to them thinking it makes them sound smart or something....
> 
> Now....shadow and probably chaos and brightestday will come back and reply to tell me I'm wrong or some crap...Shadow will probably due it with another stupid picture...


And when exactly did I call Kofi a spotmonkey? 

And honestly, what exactly have you stated in this thread in the, what, 2-3 years I've been in it other than suck the Hart family's collective dick and defend spotmonkeys? 



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Man, it's pitiful watching how hard Joe has fallen when he was looking like the next big thing 4 years ago before Angle essentially torpedoed his push. Punk's a multi-time world champion and one of the best heels in the WWE, Danielson is the current US champ getting clean wins in long matches on RAW and PPV, and Joe is reduced to... THIS.


Could be worse. He could be the other part of that big four....


Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> He's really too old to be a major title contender and doesn't have much of any sort of rub left. TNA should've never re-signed 3-D in the first place, in all honesty.
> 
> Nice Ghost Rider singlet, RVD. Too bad this match blows.


I haven't seen TNA in well over a year but I wouldn't go that far about Bubba. He could still get a couple of young'ns over


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 17, 2010)

I repeat, we should be discussing spin cycle.  BK = Truth.  Discuss.  Dude's charisma is over the roof and he isn't even trying.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 17, 2010)

I like BK. He fucked up his push in WWE and probably won't be much in TNA. Shame.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 17, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> I like BK. He fucked up his push in WWE and probably won't be much in TNA. Shame.



I like his TBK gimmick. Other than that, meh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 18, 2010)

BK is awesome, as biased as someone can be.. he still doesn't fit a wrestler's look.. so he's forever doomed..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2010)

BK looks like someone stuck Drew McIntyre in the dryer and left him in there too long.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 18, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> And when exactly did I call Kofi a spotmonkey?
> 
> And honestly, what exactly have you stated in this thread in the, what, 2-3 years I've been in it other than suck the Hart family's collective dick and defend spotmonkeys?
> 
> ...



1. I mention hart when he was on the show, or when talking of older wrestlers.
2. before morrison i've never defended spot monkeys, I have, however, mentioned before that i dislike the term.
3.I'd like to thank you for proving my point by replying to me like that. Thanks.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 18, 2010)

Agreed.  His look and size just sucks for him, but I LIKE that about him.  I saw him vs santino and he was quick enough to actually sway dodge.  Choreographed or not, it was pretty.  His promos with Zeke were his and Zeke's best time, even gettign slammed by taker was awesome.

In TNA he's worse off with all the focus elsewhere instead of on youngsters.  Not sure what it was in that cage match, but you gotta admit, you paid attention when it happened.

More importantly, "i fucking hate being a wrestler."  Now that's a shoot.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 18, 2010)

dat kick


----------



## Vox (Nov 18, 2010)

Man, I dig Brian Kendrick. Dug TBK gimmick. Too bad he's a bit of a douche.




Also, fuck RVD. I hate that cunt. Stop blaming everyone else. It's your fault you're a drug-fried fuck.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 18, 2010)

Well, you've got to be pretty talented if you're still interesting when paired with the ECW relics.

Brian Kendrick is one of the few fun acts in TNA, IMO. Just a dude who is both solid in the ring and out of it. The type of charisma he has kind of seems like mid-card for life to me, but he's totally great in that position. Sucks that he chose weed over his push in the WWE.


----------



## Grandia (Nov 18, 2010)

gotta love the  continued racism on wrestlingforum.com


> Naomi is a Monkey with colorfull clothes


----------



## Watchman (Nov 18, 2010)

Grandia said:


> gotta love the  continued racism on wrestlingforum.com



Racism on WF's definitely a minority, though. There was this one guy (ironically called MVP444) who got ran right out of the forum for being racist.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 18, 2010)

Maybe we are bias, but I doubt it.  WF is a little bit racist.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 18, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Agreed.  His look and size just sucks for him, but I LIKE that about him.  I saw him vs santino and he was quick enough to actually sway dodge.  Choreographed or not, it was pretty.  His promos with Zeke were his and Zeke's best time, even gettign slammed by taker was awesome.
> 
> *In TNA he's worse off with all the focus elsewhere instead of on youngsters.  Not sure what it was in that cage match, but you gotta admit, you paid attention when it happened.*
> 
> More importantly, "i fucking hate being a wrestler."  Now that's a shoot.



yea man.. that was the best bit of the match.. him,lethal,joe,roode, and mr.anderson deserves the title right now.. too bad none of them are getting noticed except for anderson.



Vox said:


> Man, I dig Brian Kendrick. Dug TBK gimmick. Too bad *he's a bit of a douche.*
> 
> Also, fuck RVD. I hate that cunt. Stop blaming everyone else. It's your fault you're a drug-fried fuck.



thats why i like him, his douchery is awesome..



Grandia said:


> gotta love the  continued racism on wrestlingforum.com





naiomi is like the best thing happening for women's wrestling in the E now..

she's the only one able to throw in a match along with natalyia..

natalyia vs. naiomi wm27 in a datass match 

book it


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 18, 2010)

Grandia said:


> gotta love the  continued racism on wrestlingforum.com





Watchman said:


> Racism on WF's definitely a minority, though. There was this one guy (ironically called MVP444) who got ran right out of the forum for being racist.



This. WF has about as much racist people as any other forum(here excluded, since we have very little from what I've seen) Forum is filled with dumbasses, not racists.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 18, 2010)

I hate WF because everyone on their are sheep and wank to whoever is popular at the time. I mean i was liking Jericho long before any of them started massively wanking to him in 2008. I remember when i used to talk Jericho up on there back in say 2006-2007 they'd laugh and go "no, he's a glorified jobber" or "he's a cruiserweight who got lucky." Now they are all sucking his dick and i hate it. If i even think about making a positive comment about Jericho i have to risk coming off as one of those sheep.


----------



## Hell Fire (Nov 18, 2010)

Jericho should grow his hair back


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 18, 2010)

Hell Fire said:


> Jericho should grow his hair back



Not with his current wrestling attire he shouldn't


----------



## Starrk (Nov 18, 2010)

Christian shouldn't.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 18, 2010)

Stark said:


> Christian shouldn't.



Low blow man, low blow.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 18, 2010)

Abyss and Pope are fucking cutting SERIOUS promos?  WTF reaction, impact is kooky, but reaction is firing on cylinders.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2010)

Katie Lea hitting on Angelina Love during a moment of weakness. pek


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 18, 2010)

I like this.  Hearing how the bucks speak in person in the ring is fucking BRILLIANT!  They are SO much more over as heels in my head.

Annnd the guns are nice badass facing it.

er...until the end there.  that was kinda sick looking but totally heel in an irish older brother kinda way


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 19, 2010)

I can't watch TNA, not without spoilers telling me when Katie is in the scene.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2010)

She shows up right after the Angelina/Mickie match.

And it was friggin' hot.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 19, 2010)

I have trouble watchin impact these days. It's gotten a bit stupid with the immortal thing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2010)

Datgentlestrokingofthehair


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 19, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Datgentlestrokingofthehair



Fucking this


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 19, 2010)

I demand pics!!!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 19, 2010)

:rofl @ the no-compete clause.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2010)

Man, when TNA puts WWE out of business, Vince will be pissed he made that no-compete clause.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 19, 2010)

I feel like the contract seemed legit (to be CEO he would need to be actually under contract) until I saw that no complete clause


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 19, 2010)

A lot of the comments overacting to it had me in tears. 

Watching this week's Impact and it's a lot of stupid fun for once. The Jarrett MMA segment, the Hardy vid at the beginning(which was AWESOME), Flair being his delusional, bat-shit crazy self(could've down without the un-hyped match and him bleeding AGAIN ON FREE TV, but oh well...)

Too bad TNA's run by blind, shit-throwing monkeys because Hardy's turn has been damn good so far.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 19, 2010)

HHH is going to BURY him.

EDIT:  Ignorant or racist?


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 19, 2010)

And so a round of cuts begins. So far:

Shad Gaspard 
Luke Gallows

Edit:

Vance Archer
Caylen Croft
Tiffany
Jillian Hall 

I wonder what'll happen to Trent? I hope he either teams up with Zack or Hawkins. I thought Jillian was sent to FCW to be a trainer?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2010)

Tiffany was pretty inevitable after she got sent to prison. lol


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 19, 2010)

Vance!? What the hell man? Vance was impressive and creepy with that creepy stare of his. Oh well it was inevitable.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 19, 2010)

The DUDEBUSTERS!?  Dude.  Archer is meh, but still.


----------



## Watchman (Nov 19, 2010)

Oh hey look, yet another tag team crushed.

So we have what, the Usos, Santino/Koslov and Gabriel/Slater left?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2010)

Vance Archer and his tramp stamp will be missed.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 19, 2010)

Trent still has a chance, they seem to be pushing him on Superstars, but Hawkins is on borrowed time if he keeps appearing only there.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 19, 2010)

I figured Vance was gonna get the boot once the gatecrasher split. I had hoped for several Diva releases.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 19, 2010)

Basiclly if you're not a main eventer, job security doesn't exist


----------



## Legend (Nov 19, 2010)

will hornswoggle ever be fired?


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 19, 2010)

vkm likes the widdle people.  same with big people.  they're funny.  or some shit like that


----------



## Darc (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't understand why they would randomly break up the dude busters, I mean they weren't much but damn Vince lol

Shad n Vance aren't a shock, Gallows... well without SES he fell off fast.

btw is Kurt Hawkins that country dude Jesse?


----------



## Legend (Nov 19, 2010)

jesse was repackaged as slam msater j last time i remember


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 19, 2010)

Darc said:


> I don't understand why they would randomly break up the dude busters, I mean they weren't much but damn Vince lol
> 
> Shad n Vance aren't a shock, *Gallows... well without SES he fell off fast.
> *
> btw is Kurt Hawkins that country dude Jesse?



Yep, Im not suprised. However, the E had a good thing on their hands(SES), and they simpy blew it. But Im not suprised, because the E has a track record of dropping the ball.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 19, 2010)

Kind of surprised about Luke Gallows, to be honest. I left him off of my 'future endeavored' list mainly because I was interested to see what they do with Joseph Mercury when he returned from injury (unless he's been released since then. lol).

Otherwise, it's the who's who of who cares. Interesting that they haven't got rid of Trent Barretta, though. I guess it shows that they've got plans for him or think he has potential. He's only 23, so I guess it's understandable.


----------



## Starrk (Nov 19, 2010)

Joey is now the only member of SES that can actually wrestle. 

At least until January, when Punk's supposed to return. Until then, he should be doing some commentating.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 19, 2010)

Legend said:


> jesse was repackaged as slam msater j last time i remember


And released iirc


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 19, 2010)

Stark said:


> Joey is now the only member of SES that can actually wrestle.
> 
> At least until January, when Punk's supposed to return. Until then, he should be doing some commentating.



CM Punk and Joseph Mercury are actually both injured. I'm interested to see if they do anything with Mercury when he returns considering that this is his second chance, so to speak (he had a really bad drug and alcohol addiction circa 2005-2007).




> btw is Kurt Hawkins that country dude Jesse?



Curt Hawkins used to be one of Edge's cronies during in the La Familia days in 2008 alongside Zack Ryder. I'm surprised he isn't in this group.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 19, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Yep, Im not suprised. However, the E had a good thing on their hands(SES), and they simpy blew it. But Im not suprised, because the E has a track record of dropping the ball.



THEY FUCKED UP BIG TIME with the SES. And they wonder why they have a hard time making new stars.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 19, 2010)

Thats WWE for you.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 19, 2010)

Very interesting interview with Woi Barrah:


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 19, 2010)

I laughed when Kane shoved random guy to ground


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 19, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Thats WWE for you.



Serena shaved her head for nothing. I hope she rigs one of those creative assholes cars.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Very interesting interview with Woi Barrah:



great interview.. hopefully a year from now, he has the same perspective.. 

been fan of barret, he's been very solid selling this angle..


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 19, 2010)

Here is where they failed with SES. They continually jobbed them out to Mysterio then fed Punk to Big Show, released Serena because they expected her to be straight edge in real life, then it was a sad sight as they just fell apart.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 19, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> released Serena because they expected her to be straight edge in real life, then it was a sad sight as they just fell apart.



I still don't understand this. This isn't the 80s anymore, Vince.


----------



## Darc (Nov 20, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> I laughed when Kane shoved random guy to ground



Yeah that was great, did you see like right after that he passed Luke Gallows just standing off to the side, likely his last appearance.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 20, 2010)

It was the stupidest thing ever. By that standard...

Jericho should be wearing suits all the time using big words and saying its axiomatic that people respect that he is the best in the world at what he does.

Taker's marriage would be considered necrophilia.

Orton should be randomly RKOing people left and right.

Miz would be talking in a gradually louder voice sounding more and more pissed off before he shouts that hes awesome.

Barret would show up with Nexus wherever he goes and have them randomly beat down people that are in his way.

And the list goes on.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2010)

wait... DQ in a casket match?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2010)

* Sheamus vs. John Morrison
* WWE IC TITLE MATCH: Dolph Ziggler © vs. Kaval
* WWE US TITLE MATCH: Daniel Bryan © vs. Ted DiBiase
* WWE TAG TEAM TITLE MATCH: The Nexus (Gabriel and Slater) © vs. Santino and Vladimir Kozlov
* WWE CLASSIC SURVIVOR SERIES MATCH: Team Rey Mysterio (Rey Mysterio, Kofi Kingston, MVP, Chris Masters and The Big Show) vs. Team Alberto Del Rio (Alberto Del Rio, Cody Rhodes, Tyler Reks, Drew McIntyre and Jack Swagger)
* WWE UNIFIED DIVAS TITLE MATCH: Layla and Michelle McCool © vs. Natalya
* WWE WORLD TITLE MATCH: Kane © vs. Edge
* WWE TITLE MATCH: Randy Orton © vs. Wade Barrett w/John Cena as special referee. (NEXUS is banned from ringside, and you can only win via pin or submission. Wade Barrett has announced that if he doesn't win the WWE Title, John Cena will be fired on the spot. But he also added that if he wins the WWE Title, John Cena will be relieved of all of his responsibilities in Nexus.)



very solid card...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 20, 2010)

So Santino and Koslov are the contenders for the Tag titles?? Wow...just wow.


----------



## Vox (Nov 20, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Here is where they failed with SES. They continually jobbed them out to Mysterio then fed Punk to Big Show, *released Serena because they expected her to be straight edge in real life*, then it was a sad sight as they just fell apart.



I find it hard to believe that that is the only reason. Or even a major contributing factor in her release. I saw her release coming as soon as she was called up.

And I would say the biggest contributing factor to the collapse of the SES was the Nexus storyline which I'm fine with because it is definitely the superior one. Not that SES was bad. But we get more out of the Nexus than SES. We have Barret slingshot to a legitimate Main Event star and at least 2, maybe 3 with Sheffield, legitimate Mid-Carders in Slater and Gabriel.

Yes, they could have had 2 major heel factions, one on each show, but surely having another equally dominating force would've detracted from the Nexus and their 'danger' to the WWE?


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 20, 2010)

Khris said:


> * Sheamus vs. John Morrison
> * WWE IC TITLE MATCH: Dolph Ziggler ? vs. Kaval
> * WWE US TITLE MATCH: Daniel Bryan ? vs. Ted DiBiase
> * WWE TAG TEAM TITLE MATCH: The Nexus (Gabriel and Slater) ? vs. Santino and Vladimir Kozlov
> ...



Tag match and Women's match should get a maximum of five minutes. I hope Jomo v Sheamus, Byran v Dibiase, and Dolph v Kaval get ten to fifteen minutes. I only care about who'll get the pin in Orton v Wade and Natalya v Laycool, although there may be some interesting shenanigans during the Orton and Wade match.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 20, 2010)

Source: 



> Devin Cutting sent this in:
> 
> Greg Sansone from The Score appeared on the November 19th edition of Right After Wrestling and revealed that he was told that there will be a 4th season of NXT, featuring male wrestlers, beginning in early December. Go to  or Berlusconi bitching again. for info about upcoming wrestling shows worldwide.



While theirs a lot of dudes down in FCW that I like and that have shit loads of potential, I'm just not sure if theirs many guys down there that are truly ready for the main roster yet. Richie Steamboat, Brett Dibiase, Hunico, Epico and Mason Ryan are probable, but even then, what do any of those guys do that tons of talented dudes on the WWE roster don't do already? As much as I like both guys, Xavier Woods (Consequences Creed from TNA) and Rhys Ali definitely aren't ready yet. Seth Rollins (Tyler Black from ROH) sure as hell isn't ready. Alex Koslov and Mattias Wild haven't even debuted yet. I don't know... I'm skeptical if it's a very good idea right now. 

With that said, it'll probably be more entertaining than Season one and two.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 20, 2010)

Should've made it tag team.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2010)

Pretty good card I guess.


----------



## Grandia (Nov 20, 2010)

So wade's gonna be champion isnt he?


----------



## Vox (Nov 20, 2010)

We live in hope.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 21, 2010)

Vox said:


> I find it hard to believe that that is the only reason. Or even a major contributing factor in her release. I saw her release coming as soon as she was called up.



That IS the major reason why she was released. They kept bitching at her about drinking and partying. It's as retarded as firing Mickie for being late to the bus.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 21, 2010)

Well..if she was told numerous times not to do it...then i can see why they fired her. If the boss, whos paying you pretty well to do what you do, says dont drink...then dont drink.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah...give up your individual freedoms to keep up the illusion of your fake wrestling show.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 21, 2010)

It's more the idiocy of forcing someone to be something they aren't. Some people drink and go to bars to unwind, its how the decompress.

But there is good news for her, TNA wants her. Please God put her in the lesbian love fest with Angelina and Winter, if you do this for me, I will consider going to church!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 21, 2010)

Winter and Autumn spend weeks on end stroking Angelina Love's hair gently.

This would be the best thing Russo's written ever.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Nov 21, 2010)

Wasn't she supposedly getting drunk on company time, though? If I showed up to work drunk I'd be fired too. I thought that line about her "not being Straight-Edge in real life" was just smartass reporting.



Grandia said:


> So wade's gonna be champion isnt he?



As he should be.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 21, 2010)

illusionary fake show thats supposed to be real.

The point being, in this case, being paid pretty well to do this kind of job, on TV, in front of millions, if theres an image they need you to keep, you keep that image.
If you choose to ignore that request, then be ready to be fired for your trouble.

I wasnt happy to see her go, but i wont feel bad for her either.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 21, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> But there is good news for her, TNA wants her. Please God put her in the lesbian love fest with Angelina and Winter, if you do this for me, I will consider going to church!


So... who's going to hold her leash? And feed her doggie treats?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 21, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> illusionary fake show thats supposed to be real.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> It's more the idiocy of forcing someone to be something they aren't. Some people drink and go to bars to unwind, its how the decompress.
> 
> But there is good news for her, TNA wants her. Please God put her in the lesbian love fest with Angelina and Winter, if you do this for me, I will consider going to church!



don't worry, flair is crazy enough to do it..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rZbJvZ60DE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 21, 2010)

More rampant lesbianism in TNA please. If a bunch of big chested girls lezzing out doesn't work nothing will. Get Alyssa Flash back and you can have Summer! Hell throw Daffney in there! Winter and Daffney lezzing out = ratings!!

And this leads us to why Orlando's bisexual gimmick doesn't work. The target audience of wrestling is adult men. Not that many of us are too interested in seeing man on man action, we want hot girl on girl mud wrestling action. With lots of lacy lingerie.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm quite surprised WWE haven't signed Alissa Flash to a developmental contract and sent her down to FCW.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 21, 2010)

Apparently Hogan smokes crack with Jeff. Because on reaction he said, you either get over or your fired. Once again he destroys the veil of fantasy. Apparently he also said, it doesn't matter how many fake titles you won. Can someone please shut this guy up? He is ruining TNA's image the more he hangs around...not that TNA was a standard of the business, but you know what I mean.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> Well..if she was told numerous times not to do it...then i can see why they fired her. If the boss, whos paying you pretty well to do what you do, says dont drink...then dont drink.



If you aren't showing up to work drunk or with hangovers its none of his fucking business if you drink off the job. 



The Big Mumbo said:


> Wasn't she supposedly getting drunk on company time, though?



What a dumb bald bitch.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 21, 2010)

I seriously doubt she was drinking on the job. Besides it seems more like she was unwinding after a show from the stories.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Apparently Hogan smokes crack with Jeff. Because on reaction he said, you either get over or your fired. Once again he destroys the veil of fantasy. Apparently he also said, it doesn't matter how many fake titles you won. Can someone please shut this guy up? He is ruining TNA's image the more he hangs around...not that TNA was a standard of the business, but you know what I mean.



its a shame though.. heel hardy has been great.. too bad he's stuck working with morgan..

if anderson is out of the question.. having him go with angle or van dam at least..


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 21, 2010)

PAUSE. Wait....are people in here actually hating off the E for firing Serena for fucking up her gimmick? Like seriously? Did I just read that? Do you people know how wrestling works? 

Fuck next thing you know you guys'll be getting butthurt over a heel not getting a clean victory.

Oh wait.....


----------



## Watchman (Nov 21, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> PAUSE. Wait....are people in here actually hating off the E for firing Serena for fucking up her gimmick? Like seriously? Did I just read that? Do you people know how wrestling works?



Firing people for not keeping in gimmicks in their own time is ridiculous. This isn't the '80s, Kayfabe has been dead for decades. I don't see how you can defend it.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 21, 2010)

Good point.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> PAUSE. Wait....are people in here actually hating off the E for firing Serena for fucking up her gimmick? Like seriously? Did I just read that? Do you people know how wrestling works?
> 
> Fuck next thing you know you guys'll be getting butthurt over a heel not getting a clean victory.
> 
> Oh wait.....



PAUSE. Wait....this isn't 1984 anymore? 

i am not defending anyone, but its pretty darn stupid to think wrestlers should be kayfabing outside their shows in this day and age..

taker already broke his kayfabe when he went to ufc and had an interview..

personally, i think it was something else, that serena doesn't want to share so she can return in the future.. but thats me..


----------



## Raiden (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah, I think the idea of doing kayfabe outside of the ring is pointless as well.

But of course you could never explain that to Vince, master of the WWE universe.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 21, 2010)

I dont know..undertaker showing up at a fight and someone whos "straight edge" out drinking are a bit different....

More importantly than that......Undertaker....he wont get fired, different situation.

Besides, again, it was said she was warned not to do it. She should have taken that warning and quit then.

No one said she couldnt drink...just dont do it so publicly. Easy solution.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah, it's okay to not kayfabe outside of Pro-Wrestling, but it's another thing altogether to completely rub it in the faces of fans that you aren't who you say you aren't by going out every night and getting trashed (which is the impression I got from the reports - likely blown out of proportion, though).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> I dont know..undertaker showing up at a fight and someone whos "straight edge" out drinking are a bit different....


only that undertaker should be an undead superstar who only appears in the ring..



> More importantly than that......Undertaker....he wont get fired, different situation.


kinda a double standard 



> Besides, again, it was said she was warned not to do it. She should have taken that warning and quit then.


iam pretty sure they told her.. its the basis of the whole thing that is wack



> No one said she couldnt drink...just dont do it so publicly. Easy solution.



sure, can't make her out to be a saint.. she's barley something anyways.. its not like the SES suffered because of her departure.. i atleast hope she grows back her hair when she joins TNA..


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 21, 2010)

:amazed 



> In addition to a quiet release by WWE for referee Aaron "Goose" Mahoney, The Wrestling Observer is reporting that the Swagger Soaring Eagle mascot was also cut by the company.



I thought the Eagle was Chavo Guerrero?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2010)

The eagle didn't do shit anyways. Should have gotten more involved.



Chaos Ghost said:


> PAUSE. Wait....are people in here actually hating off the E for firing Serena for fucking up her gimmick? Like seriously? Did I just read that? Do you people know how wrestling works?
> 
> Fuck next thing you know you guys'll be getting butthurt over a heel not getting a clean victory.
> 
> Oh wait.....



Your opinion on pro wrestling is dated as fuck. Shit was dated by 1996.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 21, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> The eagle didn't do shit anyways. Should have gotten more involved.
> 
> 
> 
> Your opinion on pro wrestling is dated as fuck. Shit was dated by 1996.



Yea...why should a worker have to listen to there boss about something that effects the image of their work..


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Bang a gong we are on DBD opens!


----------



## Watchman (Nov 21, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> Yea...why should a worker have to listen to there boss about something that effects the image of their work..



She went out and drank. She didn't commit any crime, she wasn't busted for DUI. It's absolutely _none_ of management's business if she doesn't keep to her gimmick on her own time. Nobody over 5 believes in Kayfabe anymore - you have main eventers in the WWE publicly admitting that wrestling is fake, heels being nice in public etc.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 21, 2010)

The Miz shitting on the Miami Heat. :rofl

Too bad I get the feeling he's going to cash in and lose somehow. That line about "EVERYONE that cashes in wins the title" seems too obvious.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 21, 2010)

Any decent quality streams? Wrwrestling is shitting itself again.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Kick da fuck outta Seamus


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2010)

sooooooooooooooooooo... kaval's nxt title shot is gone up in smoke?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 21, 2010)

Kaval - The next Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I dunno.  He kicked the fuuuuck outta zigs a buncha times and looked real good on a pvp.  If this doesn't get him better showings, nothing does.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 21, 2010)

Commentators mentioning Dolph gripping the tights makes me think Kaval will get a rematch.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 21, 2010)

More matches like Kaval's and Bryan's and I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 21, 2010)

Morrison vs Sheamus probably could've gone a few minutes longer. The ending seemed kind of abrupt.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 21, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> Yea...why should a worker have to listen to there boss about something that effects the image of their work..



Because outside of working hours your boss isn't your boss but just another person.  When I am not at work management wants can go to hell if they conflict with mine (at the moment they have not in the past 2 years but still)


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 21, 2010)

Just a few feet away from the ropes

And he taps


----------



## Raiden (Nov 21, 2010)

Kaval.....


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Annnd of course big show and mysterio squash the world.  And I mean, the world.  That way ADR got out was just sad.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 21, 2010)

That survivor series 5 on 5 match was kinda meh.

Del Rio didn't even get eliminated.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 21, 2010)

And here comes another match that no one gives a shit about


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 21, 2010)

Why are they fighting over the TNA World title?


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 21, 2010)

Phoenix!!!!!!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 21, 2010)

lol boob job


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Yo.  Those breats were kinda huge.  I mean the white fluff just made it ...better?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 21, 2010)

DatBeth


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 21, 2010)

I wish Beth had did a Batista and gave Natalya the electric chair.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 21, 2010)

Man, that Edge/Kane video package was boring as hell. More like MEHdge, amirite? 

Also...

"Edge rockes" :rofl


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2010)

kane and edge 

i am disappoint


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Worst match of the night?  I can't believe how little I care.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2010)

i am not mvp's biggest fan, but not getting an elimination in your home town? 

that sucks, no wonder he's complaining


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2010)

tha fuck was that?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 21, 2010)

Boring match was boring


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2010)

did wwe turn into tna? 

that call sure looked like it


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Lol tie.  I'm entertained.  But match bored me to death.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey Edge...u mad?


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Edge did pretty much just get trizzld


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks like Piper is going to have to go to Smackdown and cut another promo just for the high card wrestlers to have a decent match with some hype to build it up. He stole that shit on Monday


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 21, 2010)

Another boring match 

blub blub


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 21, 2010)

So how was Sheamus-Morrison?


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Pretty good.  JoMo went over with combos instead of finishers so I'm pleased.  Tag match was depressing.  I chuckle at it being in place of the (diva match) piss break.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 21, 2010)

jomo/sheamus was good stuff, really....i've enjoyed everything but the tag match and edge/kane.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 21, 2010)

Why shouldn't John Cena screw over Randy Orton? It's not like they didn't have a blood feud that went on for like 6 ppvs last year. 

SCREW HIM OVER, JOHN.

SCREW OVER YOUR NEVER FRIEND RANDY ORTON


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 21, 2010)

I smell massive fuck the bullshit incoming very soon.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 21, 2010)

Read he ended with a high knee. Was it a Shining Wizard? Or just a knee?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 21, 2010)

Just a lame knee.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Getting high because this is  not going well.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 21, 2010)

I smell a possible ref knockout incoming as well


----------



## Legend (Nov 21, 2010)

wait what, del rio wasnt eliminated?


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 21, 2010)

just a knee it looked like, but it still looked good. a bit sudden of an end, but worked out.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 21, 2010)

The knee came right after some other move that puts out most people though.  So seamus still looked strong.





Legend said:


> wait what, del rio wasnt eliminated?


Don't even get me started on the bs that is the big show and rey2


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 21, 2010)

How would you compare it to Edge and Rey from Bragging Rights


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> How would you compare it to Edge and Rey from Bragging Rights


Yeah....just....yeah....


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 21, 2010)

lanetryoma


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 21, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> The knee came right after some other move that puts out most people though.



The flying chuck puts out nobody.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 21, 2010)

Striker just called it the Black Hole Slam.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Wade Barrett channeling Abyss?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 21, 2010)

Morrison would do well with a Shining Wizard.

Super Show and Super Rey burying the new guys faster than even Batista could!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 21, 2010)

Let's not forget Miz, if he even shows up


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 21, 2010)

Down the middle

Clean cut Cena


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 21, 2010)

Hit him with the belt,  John.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 21, 2010)

Another heel turn opportunity wasted.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 21, 2010)

Lame ending of lame.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 21, 2010)

More.  Fucking.  Posing.  Orton is a legend in that shit.  I have seen noone celebrate wins as long as this guy.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 21, 2010)

After what happened at HIAC Cena will never turn heel

WWE don't have the balls


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 21, 2010)

Miz is also the opposite of Edge when it comes to being an ultimate opportunist.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow...ok we get it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 21, 2010)

The Champ

Has left


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 21, 2010)

Time to place your bets on how long Cena will be "fired".


----------



## Legend (Nov 21, 2010)

punk did it well


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 21, 2010)

This ppv literally refuses to end.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 21, 2010)

I'll give it less than 24 hours


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2010)

so nothing new happened? loads of possible angles could come from this match.. and the best thing is jhon cena fired? 

the ppv disappointed.. glad the mid-card matches made up for it..


----------



## Grandia (Nov 21, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Another heel turn opportunity wasted.



 at the thought of cena turning heel


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 21, 2010)

Two midcard matches at that.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 21, 2010)

Okay...Barrah buried. Orton is still champ. Where do we go from here?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Okay...Barrah buried. Orton is still champ. Where do we go from here?



i know.. if they didn't want fuck up cena's image.. at least make barrett win cleanly or something.. 

or have miz cost orton the title for some fucked up reason..


----------



## Shadow (Nov 21, 2010)

I love how there was a small chant of nananana heee heee goodbye lol


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 21, 2010)

Won't happen.  Britain isn't a priority like Americans, Canadians, Irish americans (Only reason seamus got it) or growing economies like India (Really how else did Khali become champ). 

Wade will never be champion because of it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 21, 2010)

Meanwhile 

[YOUTUBE]H1t7cp1Ekvw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 21, 2010)

FFS, MH is fucking that song up.  Sooo badly.





Darth Nihilus said:


> Two midcard matches at that.


Best matches of the night always happen first, ya?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 21, 2010)

So highlights of the night. Dat Beth. JoMo vs. Sheamus. Ted Vs. Bryan. And Kaval Vs. Ziggles.

Maybe Cena needs time off or something. I dunno. But it makes literally no sense.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2010)

i wonder why he only hugged cole..


anyways, unless barret announces the "higher purpose", raw's back in the crapper again after a great 3 weeks..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 21, 2010)

More like dem feathery tits


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Where WAS R-Truth?  I'm giving it until 2011 for Cena's return.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2010)

this angle:-

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nV_-O4nfT2U[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Q4X-Q_b81A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darc (Nov 21, 2010)

Cena heel turn should of happened, I am tight right now lol


----------



## Vox (Nov 21, 2010)

Is Cena filming another flick?

And, Motorhead playing HHH's entrance theme live is epic. 17 better than 21.

EDIT: Damn Trips looked good in his day.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 21, 2010)

cant remember who said it....but barret wasnt buried. barret looked strong enough.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 21, 2010)

wow what a boring predictable PPV. Thanks WWE for ruining one of your supposed big ones.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2010)

and to think this had potential to top wrestlemania..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 21, 2010)

Haha what **


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 21, 2010)

Khris said:


> and to think this had potential to top wrestlemania..



 WWE no longer understands the meaning of potential...or development.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 21, 2010)

He looked strong yes, but not being able to win when the guy who was made the scape goat is already a champion, when even Otunga was a champion before him leaves a question about his position.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Nov 21, 2010)

Randy Orton is the best wrestler ever. 

Discuss.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2010)

WWE drops the ball more than a kid with bad motor skills.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 21, 2010)

Flame Emperor said:


> Randy Orton is the best wrestler ever.
> 
> Discuss.



 You can replace Orton with anybody and you would not know the difference. He is as Bland as bland can be. And it does not take any real skill to wrestle like him.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Nov 21, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> You can replace Orton with anybody and you would not know the difference. He is as Bland as bland can be. And it does not take any real skill to wrestle like him.



At least he can wrestle. Unlike John Cena. He does the same routine over and over again in matches.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 21, 2010)

Flame Emperor said:


> At least he can wrestle. Unlike John Cena. He does the same routine over and over again in matches.



 How is Orton any different really? He puts on consistently boring matches


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 21, 2010)

So. I'm done with this thread for the most part


----------



## Flame Emperor (Nov 21, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> How is Orton any different really? He puts on consistently boring matches


No he does not. 

Orton's matches are more entertaining then Cena's.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 21, 2010)

Flame Emperor said:


> No he does not.
> 
> Orton's matches are more entertaining then Cena's.



 They really really are not.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 21, 2010)

K.
1. Orton does what he needs to do very well. What makes him sell and has gotten him over he does well.

2. Cena can out "wrestle" orton any day....just because his matches dont let him...doesnt mean he cant..

3. The show over all was good. 2 boring matches....the rest were good or great. Just because cena didn't go heel isnt a reason to hate the PPV. It was still a good show.


----------



## Darc (Nov 22, 2010)

Orton's wrestling style is great, to me anyway, it a matter of opinion I guess. I'm a big Orton fan.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 22, 2010)

Orton is slow and slow. 

Also, he's slow.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 22, 2010)

The only thing that makes Orton so over is the psycho behavior, punting people, and the RKO. I like the guy but he's limited in some aspects.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 22, 2010)

Slow isn't always bad. Orton makes it work well. Its not my favorite style, but he makes it work for his gimmick.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 22, 2010)

Khris said:


> and to think this had potential to top wrestlemania..


Orton/Barrett? You're joking, right?



Flame Emperor said:


> Randy Orton is the best wrestler ever.
> 
> Discuss.






Flame Emperor said:


> At least he can wrestle. Unlike John Cena. He does the same routine over and over again in matches.


And when did you start watching pro wrestling? Three weeks ago?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Orton/Barrett? You're joking, right?



like i'd give a darn about the match itself...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 22, 2010)

I'd give a darn if I had to watch it again.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 22, 2010)

Orton and Barret have poor chemistry.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 22, 2010)

Orton is just poor chemistry. He put on bad matches with HHH, Sheamus, and now Barret. The only reason he main evented last 2 ppv was only because of Cena being involved.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 22, 2010)

Yet for some reason, Orton has good chemistry with Edge. WTF

Edge has shitty chemistry with most people too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2010)

edge had good chemistry with taker


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 22, 2010)

And terrible chemistry with Kane.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 22, 2010)

With the WM match, yeah. All the other matches? Not so much.


----------



## Evilene (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh Noes! John Cena fired! Both he and those 6 people the WWE have just released recently have something in common. 

So from the comments here, and everywhere else, the WWE once again had built something up that could have been interesting or epic, but as usual fell flat in the end. 

It doesn't surprise me. Although, who knows, maybe something interesting will come from it on Raw.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh the Irony. Sheamus is Superstar of the Day when he loses to someone from the upper midcard.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 22, 2010)

Evilene said:


> Oh Noes! John Cena fired! Both he and those 6 people the WWE have just released recently have something in common.
> 
> So from the comments here, and everywhere else, the WWE once again had built something up that could have been interesting or epic, but as usual fell flat in the end.
> 
> It doesn't surprise me. Although, who knows, maybe something interesting will come from it on Raw.



Dont take it all the wrong way, the show was still good, plenty of great matches to be seen, a couple of bad shouldnt ruin an entire show....people here just like to focus on the bad..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 22, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Orton is slow and slow.
> 
> Also, he's slow.



Good, but slow.


----------



## Watchman (Nov 22, 2010)

Let's not forget that Orton is also the smoooooooothest wrestler on the roster.

(but seriously,  at the guy who said he was a better wrestler than Cena)


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 22, 2010)

There's something about Orton's body-type that makes some of the moves he does just not...look right for him to be doing. 

Like that powerslam(scoop slam according to that idiot Cole) looks all sorts of...not painful when he does it. It's smooth but impact-less. 

His stupid underwear model build hurts him.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 22, 2010)

Cole wouldn't know the difference between a DDT and Neck Breaker. He doesn't even know a fame asser from the zigzag. He actually called the fame asser that Ziggler did, the Zig Zag.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 22, 2010)

Went back and watched the PPV again most of it was okay with the exceptions of the world title matches and the underwear model ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) going over Sheamus with little heat. Had a feeling this PPV wouldn't be much, but I really want to see what they do for RAW tonight. Alberto and Cody were absolute stars in the Survivor Series tag. Just fucking AWESOME.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Went back and watched the PPV again most of it was okay with the exceptions of the world title matches and the underwear model ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) going over Sheamus with little heat. Had a feeling this PPV wouldn't be much, but I really want to see what they do for RAW tonight. Alberto and Cody were absolute stars in the Survivor Series tag. Just fucking AWESOME.



yeah.. i really liked what cody did in the match..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 22, 2010)

Cody rolling out of the ring and yelling at someone to hold his jacket up so he could check his face out in the mirror was just fucking BOSS. And Alberto is just such a delightful dickbag when he was stooging off from Big Show.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2010)

datHEAT


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 22, 2010)

I thought R-truth change his song.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 22, 2010)

Changed it back.

lol Punk.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 22, 2010)

Sheamus raping Truth. Good RAW so far.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 22, 2010)

The Jury is still out on this Raw...nothing out of the ordinary has happened so far.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 22, 2010)

Ahaha Cena.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 22, 2010)

Cena is awesome, great stuff.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 22, 2010)

Cena buries the IWC like wha?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2010)

great segment


----------



## Shirker (Nov 22, 2010)

Bitchin' segment. The "Let's go Cena, Cena Sucks" chant just could go down in history 

Is this CM Punk as a commentator direction a one time thing or...?


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 22, 2010)

and i quote, for the foreseeable future


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 22, 2010)

Cena 

That was awesome


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 22, 2010)

Seems JoMo and Melina are official again. A shame he didn't use the shining wizard again.

Punk = Godliness on commentary.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 22, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Seems JoMo and Melina are official again. A shame he didn't use the shining wizard again.
> 
> Punk = Godliness on commentary.



really wish that match could have been longer..


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 22, 2010)

Ha, Husky just rushed RKO and some chick screamed "noone likes you."  im happy.

Happiness dead....a 2nd RKO entrance.  The sheer volume of wordless push this guy gets is fucking stupid.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 22, 2010)

Well now Miz is down to one prop, Riley.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 22, 2010)

LOL WAT.          **


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 22, 2010)

MIZZZZZZZZZZ. That is all


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 22, 2010)

LOL Ya'll seen that little girl's face when Miz won the belt!? LOL


----------



## Raiden (Nov 22, 2010)

I need pics of dat face. Priceless.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 22, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWESOME


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm speechless.


Better for Randy this situation anyway. The good characters get more hype when they aren't champions.
Randy was already a good champion, and people like him fighting for the title. This time, since he has been screwed up people will like and want him to win the title back even more, leading to a crazy hype.

He is the best wrestler of raw now anyway.
Just wanted him to make a team with Cena. They would probably make one of the best teams in WWE of all time.


----------



## SurgeV1? (Nov 22, 2010)

I still can't believe what just happened. God, yes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2010)

raw trumps survivor series.. wth? 

the qualifying matches were very good..


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 22, 2010)

Angry faces @ Orton losing > Crying faces @ Cena losing?





Chuck Norris said:


> I'm speechless.


I'd like an order of your tears?  May the miz not spit on my faith.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 22, 2010)

Chuck Norris said:


> I'm speechless.



 Speechless in awwwwwwwesome silence.


----------



## Darc (Nov 22, 2010)

The crowd reactions were fucking amazing 

 @ Miz winning it tho


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 22, 2010)

I noticed people with a bored expression due to Miz winning.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, the girl's reaction was boss. Someone dies tonight.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 22, 2010)

Gonna be awesome  to see Randy Orton - Steve Austin Style RKO'ing everybody till he gets the title back again.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 22, 2010)

Man, them bitches got over their baby oil boy losing that belt.
this


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 22, 2010)

Morrison looked good holding that title tonight.

Oh wait....


----------



## Shirker (Nov 22, 2010)

I wonder what this means for Nexus....


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 22, 2010)

HAHAHA MIZ MA BOY


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 22, 2010)

Miz wins the title on the heels of...not doing anything for two straight months. 

AWESOME build-up.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm off and on with Miz. Some weeks i like him, other weeks i find him to be bland and boring. This was an okay week. Not really excited or pissed at him winning the WWE championship, just indifferent. I think the one reason why i'm not as high on the Miz as everyone else in the IWC is because he never really had that big defining mid-card fued that makes everybody into a main eventer.


----------



## Legend (Nov 22, 2010)

This development should be fun to see live next week


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 22, 2010)

I laughed at this comment on the official WWE forums:



> every title he holds dies. Tag team titles, Us title, now the WWE title. The Miz is champ and evan bourne can't even get a proper push? ****!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 22, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Man, them bitches got over their baby oil boy losing that belt.
> this



 oh god


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 22, 2010)

That little girl is legit scarier than Undertaker.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 22, 2010)

If I was Vince I'd give the Camera Man 1 million dollars for finding the best possible suitable reaction amongst all that many people after Miz winning the match.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 22, 2010)

The Miz won a championship before LeBron did


----------



## Ae (Nov 22, 2010)

In under 20 minutes I was happy, mad, happy, mad, happy, mad, happy, mad, & ended with a YESSSSS!, but still sad. xD


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 22, 2010)

So Daniel Bryan made Miz look like a total amateur when he made him Tap Out.

Are there any chances we might see a Bryan vs Miz rivalry for the WWE title any soon?
At least he would look better of a champion.

I want Randy Orton to win Royal Rumble and not the WWE championship before that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2010)

Legend said:


> This development should be fun to see live next week



yeah man... enjoy it.. KOTR should be good as well..


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 22, 2010)

I was hoping for the Miz to lose at cashing it in.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 22, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I was hoping for the Miz to lose at cashing it in.



Same to be honest. I thought he would be the first guy.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry kids, miz is your champ.  WF crashed.  Ah, I need to do my paper now.  I am done here for the night.  That was a good cap.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 22, 2010)

Sure is lots of butthurt in here


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 22, 2010)

The hate from anti-Miz supporters the world over is keeping me warm right now


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 22, 2010)

I just hope it isn't a prelude to HHH returning next week just to get a win off an easy target.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 22, 2010)

Miz vs HHH at Wrestlemania?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2010)

Nemesis said:


> I just hope it isn't a prelude to HHH returning next week just to get a win off an easy target.








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Grandia (Nov 22, 2010)

MVP shoulda had that damn belt 2 years ago 

Props to Miz anyways, hope he improves his ring work


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 22, 2010)

Miz still needs to turn out the instant classic match before he will be taken seriously. Randomly punching and stomping a guy until you hit Skull Crushing Finale won't do.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Grandia (Nov 22, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Miz still needs to turn out the instant classic match before he will be taken seriously. Randomly punching and stomping a guy until you hit Skull Crushing Finale won't do.



he has one of the worst finishers in the wwe today, it looks too weak.

But still i'll give him time anyways


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2010)

JoMo's finisher looks even weaker.. 

and don't get me started on the lie detector..

whats up with the mid-cards and weak finishers


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 23, 2010)

Khris said:


> JoMo's finisher looks even weaker..
> 
> and don't get me started on the lie detector..
> 
> whats up with the mid-cards and weak finishers



This. At least Miz can actually HIT his finisher

also



EDIT: Thanks for stretching my dash Khris


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 23, 2010)

Well they made truth go from his Bookend-ish move to the Lie Detector because it got a bigger reaction. Would love if Morrison just kept using the knee.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 23, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> This. At least Miz can actually HIT his finisher
> 
> also


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 23, 2010)

"I'm coming back next week, this show is _*AWESOME*_." - CM Punk.



Perfect time to cash in, now Miz can feud with Orton, and Cena can continue his stuff with Barrett and Nexus. Miz is awesome, haters gonna hate. Whatever.

I'm thinking Cena just keeps screwing Nexus over in their matches randomly, leading to Barrett demanding a match with him at Royal Rumble, if that's too soon, maybe WrestleMania. Thus Cena gets re-hired so he can have the match with Barrett. Or maybe Cena will make a surprise appearance in the RR match. They've had people who were not on the roster appear in the RR before, so maybe Cena wins that and then wins the title at WM, thus becoming a member of the roster, can't have someone not officially on your roster as your champion, can you?

I'm also digging CM Punk as a commentator, keeps him relevant with his injury and all. Plus, he's just freakin' *awesome*. See what I did there?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 23, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> This. At least Miz can actually HIT his finisher
> 
> also
> 
> ...



LOL. 

And yes, most wrestlers today in the WWE have awful finishers compared to wrestlers of the past. I don't know who's fault it is.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 23, 2010)

i am not very good.. but i tried





S.A.F said:


> LOL.
> 
> And yes, most wrestlers today in the WWE have awful finishers compared to wrestlers of the past. I don't know who's fault it is.



cuz they don't recycle them.. but they do recycle the rock bottom for some reason..


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 23, 2010)

Popping in for a quick break.

she mad


Nemesis said:


> I just hope it isn't a prelude to HHH returning next week just to get a win off an easy target.


NOONE GETS OVER!!!!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 23, 2010)

Cena is gone and now Miz is champion

It's not been a good 24 hours for the woman and little kids


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 23, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Popping in for a quick break.
> 
> she mad
> 
> NOONE GETS OVER!!!!



oh my Lord... she looks more pissed off than godzilla and crocodile put together


----------



## Grandia (Nov 23, 2010)

wonder if the ratings go up since orton is no longer champion


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 23, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Miz still needs to turn out the instant classic match before he will be taken seriously. Randomly punching and stomping a guy until you hit Skull Crushing Finale won't do.



Replace the SCF for the RKO and u just describe every oton match in the last 2 years

also the miz uses a tons of different moves and variations

Kneelifts

that running clothesline he uses

a bunch of moves and variations that incorporate the ring ropes

reverse Neck breaker

A Spring broad Bulldog and leg drop

He really isnt as bad in the ring as people make him out

i have been watching him intently ringwise since cyber sunday of 06 [maybe 07 i forget which]

I would also consider Miz/DB a "Instant Classic"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 23, 2010)

The Miz has like three or four finishers since he came into the WWE and they all sucked. At least the SCF isn't as lame as the Mizard of Oz.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 23, 2010)

Only problem is, Miz has yet to learn to lace his fingers.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 23, 2010)

Miz is like his videogame counterpart.........he only has two moves and its easy to use like in the video game..............punch and kick  x and y  square and triangle.  And if you're lucky and you build that up you can push both buttons and get a "SUPER"

Seriously if Miz put out a DVD right now.........all the matches would be boring.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 23, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The Miz has like three or four finishers since he came into the WWE and they all sucked. At least the SCF isn't as lame as the Mizard of Oz.



It Took years For Jericho To Get a good non submission finisher so its no big deal


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 23, 2010)

Jericho never needed a non-submission finisher. He used to finish people off with the Lionsault anyhow.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 23, 2010)

Jericho didn't even use the Walls of Jericho til until around the time of either ECW or WCW. As he said on the alternate commentary for his Ultimo match on the DVD.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 23, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Jericho didn't even use the Walls of Jericho til until around the time of either ECW or WCW. As he said on the alternate commentary for his Ultimo match on the DVD.



..........................................WUT

You do realize those are his most important parts of his career right?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 23, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jericho never needed a non-submission finisher. He used to finish people off with the Lionsault anyhow.



no he did trust me, there were lots of match's that would of benifited from him having one

ironically he tried using Skull crushing finale for a while, he called it the Breakdown i think, it never got over

Its still a shitty finish but the miz dose it well enough it looks like it legit hurts, and when he reversed the RKO into it tonight it was awesome

And the lionsault was a terrible finisher


----------



## Vox (Nov 23, 2010)

AWWWWWESOOOOOOOME

Man, that Raw trumps most of the years PPV's. Wicked.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 23, 2010)

Former pornstar Olivia O' Lovely thinks wrestling is real

Also,  to Zen for mentioned the Breakdown. Remember when he put Rock (or somebody) thru a table with it?

Also, that was his finisher when he won his first world title, just Jarrett before him. hate on the move if you like, but it makes champions!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 23, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> no he did trust me, there were lots of match's that would of benifited from him having one
> 
> ironically he tried using Skull crushing finale for a while, he called it the Breakdown i think, it never got over
> 
> ...



My point being...Jericho has like a million moves in his arsenal. He was never in danger of not being able to wrestle a good match due to not having enough impressive moves like Miz does. Jericho probably had too many moves, if anything.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 23, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The Miz has like three or four finishers since he came into the WWE and they all sucked. At least the SCF isn't as lame as the Mizard of Oz.


Running knee into swinging neckbreaker aka reality === best miz finisher.
Also, papers DONE now I have to double check.  Fuck life as a college person...

edit; pornstar wha?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 23, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Also,  to Zen for mentioned the Breakdown. Remember when he put Rock (or somebody) thru a table with it?


 Kinda, can u find a vid man?


> Also, that was his finisher when he won his first world title, just Jarrett before him. hate on the move if you like, but it makes champions!!


  3 for 3 

and its not all that bad really, i mean at least its not another  Uranaga, Neckbreaker or DDT variation


as For the Miz's Skills , he has  had plenty of good matches , if any thing i expect him to be Carrying Orton in there mandatory rematch, considering how much of a underperformer he has been


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 23, 2010)

The Reality Check looks better on Smackdown vs Raw than it does in real life. :rofl


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 23, 2010)

Miz's current finisher is perfect for him, fits his style, and looks good. None of his old finishers fit any of those.......very obvious reasons why they kept changing it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 23, 2010)

Man, that Orton/Miz match is going to be a disaster, imo.

Orton will probably try to lock 39 variations of the chinlock on the Miz.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 23, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Man, that Orton/Miz match is going to be a disaster, imo.
> 
> Orton will probably try to lock 39 variations of the chinlock on the Miz.



it'll be fine you wanna know why?

Its Gonna be at tlc


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 23, 2010)

Cole: "Vintage Randy Orton chinlock on top of that ladder!"


----------



## Legend (Nov 23, 2010)

i have a question unrelated to miz, why did jericho stop using the liontamer,  i think its waaaaaay better than the walls


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 23, 2010)

The Liontamer doesn't work well on tall wrestlers. He tried to do it to Kane once and fell down. He changed it to a regular boston crab after that. He did the real Liontamer to John Cena a few times, though.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah, it's pretty easy to do the Liontamer in WCW when the vast majority of the guys you're wrestling are a lot smaller than you are.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 23, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Only problem is, Miz has yet to learn to lace his fingers.



Poor Jareth:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDq7XHLk5Yg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 23, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Former pornstar Olivia O' Lovely thinks wrestling is real



Wait, she doesn't do porn anymore? And lol what a dumbass. I guess that explains why she does porn. Haven't seen a pornstar yet that wasn't a dumbass.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 23, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> Wait, she doesn't do porn anymore? And lol what a dumbass. I guess that explains why she does porn. Haven't seen a pornstar yet that wasn't a dumbass.



Sasha gray seems to be a smart cookie


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 23, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> Wait, she doesn't do porn anymore? And lol what a dumbass. I guess that explains why she does porn. Haven't seen a pornstar yet that wasn't a dumbass.


She retired last year I think 


Zen-aku said:


> Sasha gray seems to be a smart cookie



Book smart yes. But sometime she says shit that makes me think she's wearing a tin foil hat


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 23, 2010)

Not every pornstar is as stupid as Jesse Jane you know


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 23, 2010)

Isis said:


> Nobody is as stupid as Jesse Jane you know



This is true


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 23, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> She retired last year I think
> 
> 
> Book smart yes. But sometime she says shit that makes me think she's wearing a tin foil hat



Oh well, I have enough vids of her to fap to for years and she doesn't need to be doing that when she ends up looking all busted and tired like a lot of "milf" pornstars do.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 23, 2010)

lol SAF.. why do you even need porn vidz? yer sig is enough to last a life-time..

Bible Black FTW


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 23, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> Oh well, I have enough vids of her to fap to for years and she doesn't need to be doing that when she ends up looking all busted and tired like a lot of "milf" pornstars do.


This is true. She still got it though, if she came to my door right now I'd get her thick ass pregnant


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 23, 2010)

she mad



Khris said:


> JoMo's finisher looks even weaker..
> 
> and don't get me started on the lie detector..
> 
> whats up with the mid-cards and weak finishers



....safety.



Chaos Ghost said:


> This. At least Miz can actually HIT his finisher
> 
> also
> 
> ...




 I love you guys.....no homo.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Man, that Orton/Miz match is going to be a disaster, imo.
> 
> Orton will probably try to lock 39 variations of the chinlock on the Miz.





Zen-aku said:


> it'll be fine you wanna know why?
> 
> Its Gonna be at tlc





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cole: "Vintage Randy Orton chinlock on top of that ladder!"



OH MY GOD RANDY ORTON REVERSED THE SKULL CRUSHING FINALE INTO...A CHIN LOCK! NO! NOT A CHIN LOCK! A SLEEPER HOLD! HE IS REALLY BREAKING OUT HIS ARSENAL NOW!


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 23, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> This is true. She still got it though, if she came to my door right now I'd get her thick ass pregnant



Well yeah, she's only 34. I'd wreck her (if she let me) up into her 40s but i'd probably stop at around mid-50s since that's when mexican women start to have that "do not want" body.


----------



## kingbayo (Nov 23, 2010)

soo... what i dont get is how, during Raw, before Cena came out to do his farewell speech, during commercial break, it was a promo commercial for a WWE event here in Bmore, and it said John Cena vs Sheamus vs R. orton vs Barret for the championship...think it said sumin bout a steel cage too..again, this was b4 Cena did his lil farewell joint..Sooo...WTH??!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 23, 2010)

It's called "Card subject to change."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 23, 2010)

i think he will still do house shows.. and stay on-air in the coming raws until he's officially returns..

i doubt they will completely take him off


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 23, 2010)

I think they will just for the simple fact that he's been going hard at it ever since he became a main eventer and has never really had a break outside of surgeries. A couple of months off and then have him sitting in the crowd with Wade fucking with him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 23, 2010)

only thing is that rawwwe is low on mainevent faces.. edge sucks, rey is meh, show is meh x2, and orton alone won't cut it..

you have randy going against the nexus and miz/riley all by himself.. even goldberg can't sell that shit..


----------



## Raiden (Nov 23, 2010)

Well according to these spoiler websites Trips is ready to go.

So I assume he might takes John spot as the leading face very soon.

Though that would be kind of weird.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 23, 2010)

so we're gonna have trips and orton hugging? 

thats so wrong


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 23, 2010)

kingbayo said:


> soo... what i dont get is how, during Raw, before Cena came out to do his farewell speech, during commercial break, it was a promo commercial for a WWE event here in Bmore, and it said John Cena vs Sheamus vs R. orton vs Barret for the championship...think it said sumin bout a steel cage too..again, this was b4 Cena did his lil farewell joint..Sooo...WTH??!





Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> It's called "Card subject to change."



This. Plus house shows are non-canon anyway


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 23, 2010)

Trips and Orton being buddy buddy is so wrong.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 23, 2010)

Khris said:


> only thing is that rawwwe is low on mainevent faces.. edge sucks, *rey is meh, show is meh x2*, and orton alone won't cut it..



Are you talking in general or as THE top baby-face? If it's the later, I agree with you.

Triple H makes more sense than anyone to replace John Cena I guess, but only in the short term. We'll get the Sheamus-Trips Version 2 and Miz-Orton feuds over the next few months or so (which should be fun, IMO) and then hopefully they move on pretty quickly. Predicting Miz to lose the title at Elimination Chamber, then has a big program with a Main-Eventer at 'Mania.


----------



## Watchman (Nov 23, 2010)

Trips and Orton being friends isn't *much* weirder than Cena and Orton being friends.


----------



## Darc (Nov 23, 2010)

Triple H returns and helps Orton then they bring back Batista and evolution is reborn to end Nexus. Calling it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 23, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Trips and Orton being friends isn't *much* weirder than Cena and Orton being friends.



it is.. trips never even respected his allies..

he fucked over all evolution members, and sold out on DX(post shawn)..



InBrightestDay said:


> Are you talking in general or as THE top baby-face? If it's the later, I agree with you.
> 
> Triple H makes more sense than anyone to replace John Cena I guess, but only in the short term. We'll get the Sheamus-Trips Version 2 and Miz-Orton feuds over the next few months or so (which should be fun, IMO) and then hopefully they move on pretty quickly. Predicting Miz to lose the title at Elimination Chamber, *then has a big program with a Main-Eventer at 'Mania.*



triple h vs. miz 

he will make him forget these past 4 months of glory


----------



## Watchman (Nov 23, 2010)

Whilst he's been a Face he's been sort of like Orton with a "I don't like the guy, but I respect him" attitude towards former enemies/current allies.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 23, 2010)

For those of you who are interested, here is Seth Rollins' (Tyler Black from ROH) debut in FCW.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfCjqzoZZRY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


Wow. This by far the moveziest match I have seen on WWE television in quite some time.

While Black seems to have a slightly better grasp on selling, he has a ways to go in the ring. The guy needs to sort his move-set out, because he's all over the place. Granted he didn't have much to work with and his selling was OK considering how atrocious Vance Archers offence is, but yeah... No way this guy gets a spot on the main roster within the next 6 months.

I see the potential, though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 23, 2010)

Khris said:


> so we're gonna have trips and orton hugging?
> 
> thats so wrong





Jareth Dallis said:


> Trips and Orton being buddy buddy is so wrong.





Watchman said:


> Trips and Orton being friends isn't *much* weirder than Cena and Orton being friends.



 Yeah but 3 month ruling punting someone father in the head or ddting another's wife/punting father in law/beating up brother in law....yeah


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 23, 2010)

Khris said:


> only thing is that rawwwe is low on mainevent faces.. edge sucks, rey is meh, show is meh x2, and orton alone won't cut it..
> 
> you have randy going against the nexus and miz/riley all by himself.. even goldberg can't sell that shit..


Eh, it's not all that hard, really. With Nexus, get together a babyface brigade of maybe... Morrison/Truth/Bryan/Santino/Kozlov/Jackson for them while Miz feuds with Orton and HHH/Sheamus finish up their lingering feud either at TLC or the Royal Rumble. There's enough combinations to fill up two months of TV if they just don't have all of them face each on RAW/Superstars every other week.

Sure, it'd require Creative to think a bit more and not run the same match-ups 3 weeks in a row, but they have the flexibility to do it.


----------



## Grandia (Nov 23, 2010)

AJ got eliminated from NXT


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 23, 2010)

That's some bull shit. Naomi is just meh, not to mention the woman insists on wearing pink and it isn't her color. There are just some colors some people have no business wearing. Also AJ is adorable!! I am disappoint!!


----------



## Grandia (Nov 23, 2010)

Even Orton thinks Naomi > AJ


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 23, 2010)

I love Tyler Black's fcw superkick name.  Speaking of, can someone tell me why gods last gift is impressive?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 23, 2010)

But AJ is adorable! She should have won just based on being adorable!


----------



## Legend (Nov 24, 2010)

2 people were fired from creative, during last weeks cost effective "best endevoirs" they are lookinng for new writers, i hope we get better storylines


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 24, 2010)

Maybe we got lucky and it was whoever wrote that platypus joke,


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 24, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Eh, it's not all that hard, really. With Nexus, get together a babyface brigade of maybe... Morrison/Truth/Bryan/Santino/Kozlov/Jackson for them while Miz feuds with Orton and HHH/Sheamus finish up their lingering feud either at TLC or the Royal Rumble. There's enough combinations to fill up two months of TV if they just don't have all of them face each on RAW/Superstars every other week.



only thing is that morrison and jackson are at least trying to develop themselves as singles.. perhaps a different team.. 



> Sure, it'd require Creative to think a bit more and not run the same match-ups 3 weeks in a row, but they have the flexibility to do it.



what you say now? you're asking for way too much


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 24, 2010)

-- Many WWE live event cards have updated to say that "John Cena's Mexican Cousin", Juan Cena, will be replacing John Cena. This is how they plan to get around Cena being "fired" but still working house shows.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 24, 2010)

Khris said:


> only thing is that morrison and jackson are at least trying to develop themselves as singles.. perhaps a different team..


I'm not saying make them a team, just that they'd band together to combat Nexus disrupting shit. TBH though, Zeke needs to be on a team because he's still really, REALLY green. Truth would probably make the ideal partner for him, IMO.



> what you say now? you're asking for way too much


----------



## Legend (Nov 24, 2010)

Juan Cena will her have a latino heat street fight?


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 24, 2010)

i knew it was too good to be true


----------



## Darc (Nov 24, 2010)

Juan Cena? I think someone else needs to be fired for coming up with that one.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 24, 2010)

It's like an opposite version of Kerwin White.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 24, 2010)

Khris said:


> -- Many WWE live event cards have updated to say that "John Cena's Mexican Cousin", Juan Cena, will be replacing John Cena. This is how they plan to get around Cena being "fired" but still working house shows.



LOVE IT! 

Cena should come out with a sombrero and a poncho.


----------



## Dog of War (Nov 24, 2010)

Hmmm...now that Cena is fired I believe the subtle foreshadowing from months ago will come into play here. 

Next week on Raw, Barrett and his ragtag gaggle of ineffectual cronies will be holding an important meeting which is inevitably interrupted by a knock on the door: outside is Darren Young, though his skin is darker than normal and his hair cropped in the US military style. Barrett sees through the cheap Kiwi shoe polish disguise, but not before John Cena sends him crashing behind his haute leather settee. He informs the leader that "he should be wary, at the hotel, at the airport, at fan conventions, because he may just see a pale overstuffed gorilla in a purple shirt and orange sweatbands, who'll turn and smack him in the mouth".

Huge waves of security officials enter the room, dragging Cena legs first across the floor, his blackface makeup leaving a skidmark.

WWE NXT DIVAS EDITION ends in a couple weeks time, new series starts; in comes new WWE Pros for season 4...Curt Hawkins!...Tyler Rex!...Hornswaggle!. Amongst the new rookies, comprised of third generation grandsons of such alumni as Doink the Clown and the Boogeyman, stands the flunkie of David Otunga: THE MARINE, he's 6 ft 1, 240lbs of pure American Made Muscle(TM). Otunga grows more confident as he sees an opportunity to usurp the Nexus power structure...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 24, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> That's some bull shit. Naomi is just meh, not to mention the woman insists on wearing pink and it isn't her color. There are just some colors some people have no business wearing. Also AJ is adorable!! I am disappoint!!



Juan Cena

This feels like a troll, but God I hope not


----------



## Watchman (Nov 24, 2010)

I remember Juan Cena as being one of those fake Wrestler Facebook things. Complete with a SiNation.

EDIT:


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 24, 2010)

Shit just got real...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6GcrIBhBWA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Watchman (Nov 24, 2010)

The best thing about that video was one of the comments:

"Jeff Hardy is on drugs, and Matt Hardy sits in his shadow, stuffing his mouth and whining about Lita. This video condenses everything about them into two minutes."


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 24, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Shit just got real...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6GcrIBhBWA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



The comment is so correct. Also, having had friends who met CM Punk (while they were stoned btw) and hearing several interviews with CM, he's really NOT a holier than though dude or anything. So I don't get it. 

Also, I love how Jeff is feeding into that bullshit RVD tells him


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 24, 2010)

So Jeff is butthurt that CM Punk didn't say hi to him when he showed up at a show or something? Someone sounds like a lil bitch. 

And why is Matt STILL going on about Lita?!? JESUS! WHY?!?

She must have been the best fuck Matt ever had in his entire life! The way he fawns over her is so depressing.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah, Jeff definitly played himself by making that video. But he did put Punk over, thus making him a legit main eventer. Thats true. Overall, the vid was unnescesary.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 24, 2010)

I heard this is what they're looking for with Juan Cena...


----------



## Watchman (Nov 24, 2010)

The thing is, it's not like Punk wouldn't have been a Main Eventer if he never had the feud with Jeff. He would have still gotten over somewhere else with someone else.


----------



## Watchman (Nov 24, 2010)

Looking at InBrightestDay's avatar reminds me why the Miz is such a good Heel. Unlike Punk, ADR etc. I legitimately want to punch the Miz when I see him make that face.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 24, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> LOVE IT!
> 
> Cena should come out with a sombrero and a poncho.


No mariachi band? 

I said this over at DVDR, but it bears repeating: Drugged up Jeff sounds like Boyd from FX's Justified sans Bible-thumping tendencies. 

Wonder why he started taking fashion tips from late-90's WCW Konnan...


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 24, 2010)

Jeff used to seem chill as fuck. Why is he acting like a little bitch all of a sudden?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 24, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Wonder why he started taking fashion tips from late-90's WCW Konnan...



I LOLed hard


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 24, 2010)

I know why. He's so high he's become paranoid. And Bischoff and Hogan have convinced him he deserved better than what WWE gave em.


----------



## Vox (Nov 24, 2010)

Why the fuck is Jeff crying like a little girl? I'm pretty sure the Straight Edge Saviour is a gimmick.

And who says homeboy?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 24, 2010)

The Hardy's are the biggest dopes since the Ultimate Warrior, except far better in the ring.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 24, 2010)

Im a huge Punk fan, and while I agree that the video was unnescesary, ya'll do realize that Jeff was 100% right about "making" Punk...right?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 25, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Im a huge Punk fan, and while I agree that the video was unnescesary, ya'll do realize that Jeff was 100% right about "making" Punk...right?



he is right

had hardy not been a complete drugged out loser  punk wouldn't have had such great material to work with


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 25, 2010)

Jeff is just butt hurt because they gave Punk some material because of the arrest last year.


----------



## Vox (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah, we all know that Punk's feud with Jeff is why he's where he is.



Jareth Dallis said:


> Jeff is just butt hurt because they gave Punk some material because of the arrest last year.



And thats why he's a bitch.

If Jeff wasn't such a dick he'd be the face of a billion-dollar international conglomerate. Instead, he's wrestling gyms again. Douche. I hate this man. Unbelievable.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 25, 2010)

Jeff is the TNA divas champion. Don't hate.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 25, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> he is right
> 
> had hardy not been a *complete drudged loser*  punk wouldn't have had such great material to work with



wait wasn't this the material  to work with?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm just impressed that Jeff is taking fashion tips from Konnan.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## SAFFF (Nov 25, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Im a huge Punk fan, and while I agree that the video was unnescesary, ya'll do realize that Jeff was 100% right about "making" Punk...right?



WHO CARES? You make it sound like Punk shooted on Jeff first, like if he started it or something. Jeff talking about making Punk just makes him sound more like a little butthurt pussy who's trying to validate himself because he feels like less of a man just because CM Punk didn't say hi and hug him.

Who cares if CM Punk doesn't say hi to you? Why does Jeff want so much attention from him? He sounds like a raging ex.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 25, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


>



OMG that matt timeline is so mean


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 25, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> WHO CARES? You make it sound like Punk shooted on Jeff first, like if he started it or something. Jeff talking about making Punk just makes him sound more like a little butthurt pussy who's trying to validate himself because he feels like less of a man just because CM Punk didn't say hi and hug him.
> 
> Who cares if CM Punk doesn't say hi to you? Why does Jeff want so much attention from him? He sounds like a raging ex.



Because CM Punk is an ungrateful bitch. 

/JeffHardy 

Seriously though...not greeting and shaking hands with people in wrestling is like some sort of super cardinal sin. HHH got Mike Sanders fired because he didn't shake his hand.


----------



## Watchman (Nov 25, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Im a huge Punk fan, and while I agree that the video was unnescesary, ya'll do realize that Jeff was 100% right about "making" Punk...right?



Again, it's not like Punk would have been a midcarder for life if he hadn't encounter Jeff Hardy. He's skilled enough that he would have gotten over in some other feud even if he never met Hardy once.


----------



## Starrk (Nov 25, 2010)

Sometimes I wish I could watch TNA.

I could use a good laugh.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 25, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Seriously though...not greeting and shaking hands with people in wrestling is like some sort of super cardinal sin. HHH got Mike Sanders fired because he didn't shake his hand.



Not Mike Sanders?!


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 25, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Im a huge Punk fan, and while I agree that the video was unnescesary, ya'll do realize that Jeff was 100% right about "making" Punk...right?



Jeff didn't make CM Punk lol. CM Punk has been a better wrestler than Jeff since 2003. If you mean CM Punk went over Jeff, then yes...but thats what you're suppose to do in wrestling.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 25, 2010)

CM Punk being a better wrestler has nothing to do with CM Punk having credibility. CM Punk was just a crappy former world champion along the lines of Jack Swagger before the Hardy feud made him big.

Of course, after jobbing to Rey 34723894239804 times in a row, he's back to being Jack Swagger.


----------



## Dog of War (Nov 25, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> CM Punk has been a better wrestler than Jeff since 2003.



loooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 25, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> WHO CARES? You make it sound like Punk shooted on Jeff first, like if he started it or something. Jeff talking about making Punk just makes him sound more like a little butthurt pussy who's trying to validate himself because he feels like less of a man just because CM Punk didn't say hi and hug him.
> 
> Who cares if CM Punk doesn't say hi to you? Why does Jeff want so much attention from him? He sounds like a raging ex.



Yo you going hard for no reason. Relax, bro. No need to blow a fucking blood vessel.

It seems you're taking this whole thing _waay _too seriously.  

Lol, you acting like this video was directed at you. Btw, as a fan of Punk, I, along with many others care about the fact that Jeff put him over. Thats all Im saying...Jeff _did _make him.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 25, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Jeff didn't make CM Punk lol. CM Punk has been a better wrestler than Jeff since 2003. If you mean CM Punk went over Jeff, then yes...but thats what you're suppose to do in wrestling.



The Hardy hate has been strong within the IWC lately...but some of you are letting it cloud your judgement. Punk was NOT over as a champ, until he feuded with Jeff. Lets be real here. I understand thats its the trend within the IWC lately is to bash the Hardy's (not you VBD) but lets be honest...Punk was a transitional, non credible champ until his feud with Jeff. 

Im a huge Punk fan, Im just stating a fact.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 25, 2010)

It actually captures what happened to Matt perfectly. Jeff drove him to eat and lose his hair.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 25, 2010)

I was on and off with the WWE..but after HBK retired, I didn't watch a single segment.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 25, 2010)

Son Goku of Earth said:


> I was on and off with the WWE..but after HBK retired, I didn't watch a single segment.


That's nice, but why should we care?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 25, 2010)

Dat Winter.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 25, 2010)

ENjoying this impact.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 25, 2010)

You'd think Naitch would learn to stop making passes at the Knockouts they kick his ass every time.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 25, 2010)

Jarrett put a 8 year old in a fucking ankle lock!  The kid was tapping!  Dayum Datimpact


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 25, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> That's nice, but why should we care?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 25, 2010)

I saw it...I can't unsee it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 25, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Jarrett put a 8 year old in a fucking ankle lock!  The kid was tapping!  Dayum Datimpact



I want video of this at once!!


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 25, 2010)

i want a video of hogan talking about trying to raise the bar with dixie.  twas lols.

reaction is kerazee


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 25, 2010)

Jeff Jarrett is the best (and one of the worst) thing to ever happen to TNA...


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 26, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> The Hardy hate has been strong within the IWC lately...but some of you are letting it cloud your judgement. Punk was NOT over as a champ, until he feuded with Jeff. Lets be real here. I understand thats its the trend within the IWC lately is to bash the Hardy's (not you VBD) but lets be honest...*Punk was a transitional, non credible champ until his feud with Jeff. *
> 
> Im a huge Punk fan, Im just stating a fact.


If he was a transitional champion then, what exactly is he now?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 26, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> If he was a transitional champion then, what exactly is he now?



When I say he was a non credible transitional champ, I was referring to his first world title run. Punk just wasn't ready. No one took it seriously. It wasn't until his feud with Jeff that people begin to accept him. But right now, I think he's more then ready to be _the _top heel in the company.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 26, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> When I say he was a non credible transitional champ, I was referring to his first world title run. Punk just wasn't ready. No one took it seriously. It wasn't until his feud with Jeff that people begin to accept him.* But right now, I think he's more then ready to be the top heel in the company*.



fucking this.. once this whole nexus thing is over.. cena and punk will have one of the greatest feuds period.. 

a douche-bag is one thing, but a blonde douche-bag is the worst..


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 26, 2010)

Punk is god. And shouldn't have been practically buried by the world's largest interest killer.


----------



## Vox (Nov 26, 2010)

Am I the only one who doesn't get the majority of these random picture responses.

By the by, fuck you S.A.F. That picture detached my retina.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 26, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> If he was a transitional champion then, what exactly is he now?



An injured midcard jobber.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 26, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> An injured midcard jobber.



Nah, an injured upper midcard jobber. He usually goes over the midcarders. its the upper midcards that fuck him all up in the ass every match.



Vox said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't get the majority of these random picture responses.
> 
> By the by, fuck you S.A.F. That picture detached my retina.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 26, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> Nah, an injured upper midcard jobber. He usually goes over the midcarders. its the upper midcards that fuck him all up in the ass every match.



Touche.


----------



## Vox (Nov 26, 2010)

That. Is. FUCKING. AWESOME.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 26, 2010)

Jarrett will make your kids do their homework.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 26, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> I saw it...I can't unsee it.



Just picture what happened a few minutes later with hogan being hit with a super kick and it will be all right.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 26, 2010)

Pretty decent 4 on 4 last night until it was interrupted .


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Grandia (Nov 26, 2010)

Kofi/Swagger motn on smackdown........again


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 27, 2010)

Man MVP is such a bitchmade.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 27, 2010)

Vox said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't get the majority of these random picture responses.
> 
> By the by, fuck you S.A.F. That picture detached my retina.


You are


Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Touche.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 27, 2010)

Last night was made of win.

Sabin: *watches as Madison storms off*Would you?
Shelley: What? Oh hell no!!

Madison is crazy, but not the sexy way Daffney is.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 27, 2010)

datWinter defending her new sexual conquest Angelina Love.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 27, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Last night was made of win.
> 
> Sabin: *watches as Madison storms off*Would you?
> Shelley: What? Oh hell no!!
> ...



I'd hit it and block her number.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 27, 2010)

Kat was definitely under utilized in the wwe. She looked downright psycho when she said "She!! IS WITH ME!!!" psycho lesbian Winter...I love it!

I just loved that. Would you? No way.


----------



## Anbu Deidara (Nov 27, 2010)

When was the last time anyone saw a chair shot to the head in the WWE?


----------



## Watchman (Nov 27, 2010)

Anbu Deidara said:


> When was the last time anyone saw a chair shot to the head in the WWE?



They were phased out for a reason, you know.


----------



## Anbu Deidara (Nov 27, 2010)

Watchman said:


> They were phased out for a reason, you know.



Yeah the PG Era has ruined the WWE. But I don't why I'm complaining because I still watch it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 27, 2010)

No they were phased out to limit fucking concussions. There is no reason for a guy to forsake motor functions. CTE is no laughing matter.


----------



## Watchman (Nov 27, 2010)

Anbu Deidara said:


> Yeah the PG Era has ruined the WWE. But I don't why I'm complaining because I still watch it.



Do you honestly value chair shots to the head over the health of a pro wrestler?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah man, both companies are better off without chairshots. What happened to Ken was absolutely ridiculous.

Caught Xplosion. So that's where Rob Terry went .


----------



## Anbu Deidara (Nov 27, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Do you honestly value chair shots to the head over the health of a pro wrestler?



I thought chair shots on wrestling were fake?

I mean if they do get hit for real then I'm concerned about the other wrestlers who has got hit by a steel chair.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 27, 2010)

Anbu Deidara said:


> I thought chair shots on wrestling were fake?
> 
> I mean if they do get hit for real then I'm concerned about the other wrestlers who has got hit by a steel chair.



It was supposed to hit his back, but Hardy went and fucked up and swung the chair to high.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2010)

And that chance of error can sometimes prove to be fatal.

Not to mention that really hard chair or not, a hit to the head is damaging.


----------



## Anbu Deidara (Nov 27, 2010)

Raiden said:


> And that chance of error can sometimes prove to be fatal.
> 
> Not to mention that really hard chair or not, a hit to the head is damaging.



Yeah and it can knock you out for quite a long time.


----------



## Starrk (Nov 27, 2010)

Made even funnier by the fact that TNA management has contacted former WWE-wrestler Chris Nowinski to help gather information about head trauma and concussions, of which Nowinski is a revered expert on.


----------



## Legend (Nov 28, 2010)

Since the KoTR is monday, i have a question, which king of the ring ppv was the best and which was the worst? and who do you guys think was wasted as king of the ring, My favorite one was 2000, the bracket was stacked

and the most wasted one to me was billy gunn, he went nowhere


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 28, 2010)

Worst king of the rings...

Mabel
Billy Gunn
Ken Shamrock

Best king of the rings...

Stone Cold
Bret Hart
Booker T(King Booker was awesome )


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 28, 2010)

That was the year the tournament was filled with jobbers.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KQiaHQTrzk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 28, 2010)

Isis said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KQiaHQTrzk[/YOUTUBE]



Hated that era of Kurt

Also, the best Kings of the Rings ever were Harley Race and Jerry Lawler

**


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 28, 2010)

Bret Hart is my favorite, I'm sure that shocks no one.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 28, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> Bret Hart is my favorite, I'm sure that shocks no one.



Truth be told, much as I love him, I barely remember him being King.


----------



## Grandia (Nov 28, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Worst king of the rings...
> 
> Mabel
> Billy Gunn
> ...





KIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIING BOOKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 28, 2010)

I dont think they did a ton with it, other than the honor of winning, and going over so many others gives a real nice  push. Mostly tho, it was just a fun one to watch.


----------



## Legend (Nov 28, 2010)

Booker was the best


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGM1o8CDLs8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darc (Nov 28, 2010)

King Bookahhhhh was the best, cracked me up everytime he touched the mic.

Also, shout outs to DASHING Cody Rhodes over Mysterio? Rape.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't remember Booker winning KOTR in 06. It must have been full of nobodies and never-were.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 28, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Hated that era of Kurt
> 
> Also, the best Kings of the Rings ever were Harley Race and Jerry Lawler
> 
> **



Jerry Lawler never won the king of the ring.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 28, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> I don't remember Booker winning KOTR in 06. It must have been full of nobodies and never-were.



You don't remember because you're a 10 year old noob that didn't start watching wrestling until last year.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 28, 2010)

Regal looked best as King.  Period.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 28, 2010)

Everyone is forgetting Kurt Angle.


----------



## Sarun (Nov 28, 2010)

Edge-Christian-Kurt Angle-Rhino semifinals in KOTR (2001) was one of the most interesting bracket ever.
Plus, Kurt had a street fight in that PPV too against Shane McMahon which was good.


----------



## Legend (Nov 28, 2010)

wasnt that the one when he belly to belly suplexed shane through the glass a bunch of times?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 28, 2010)

Khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGM1o8CDLs8[/YOUTUBE]


Austin went IN on Jake man. That is still one of my fave promos of all time


S.A.F said:


> I don't remember Booker winning KOTR in 06. It must have been full of nobodies and never-were.


He beat Lashley


Violent By Design said:


> Jerry Lawler never won the king of the ring.



Also meant to add Macho Man to that list


Agmaster said:


> Regal looked best as King.  Period.


Truth.


NeoKurama said:


> Everyone is forgetting Kurt Angle.


Only because he won and then got the title like 3 months later, and his KOTR victory barely got mentioned after that

EDIT: Just like Brock


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 28, 2010)

I totally forgot Bobby Lashley.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 28, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Everyone is forgetting Kurt Angle.


Not hard to forget trash.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 28, 2010)

Kurt Angle beat Rikishi to win KOTR. Who the hell cares about Rikishi?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 28, 2010)

EAT IT 



Also, found this on Tumblr



The combined win of these two pics has made life invalid


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> EAT IT



oh God 
taker is just naturally scary 



> Also, found this on Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> The combined win of these two pics has made life invalid



damm this looks wrong.. del rio must be pissed.. :rofl


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2010)

Typed in Juan Cena in YT and got this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIdmKrAkKac[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darc (Nov 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHlt9vXQLo0[/YOUTUBE]


Sweet Jesus what were they thinking, LISTEN TO THE LYRICS OMG


----------



## Sumon (Nov 29, 2010)

I wish CM Punk would do the same to Juan Cena


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 29, 2010)

What the fuck did i just listen to?


----------



## Grandia (Nov 29, 2010)

i still say they shoulda used a "black cena"

imagine this again 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXBnEabG43s[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hhnVPTrruU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 29, 2010)

Grandia said:


> i still say they shoulda used a "black cena"
> 
> imagine this again


----------



## Grandia (Nov 29, 2010)

King of the Ring tonight, whos gonna win?


----------



## Watchman (Nov 29, 2010)

My money's on Del Rio or Sheamus, but I don't mind who wins as long as it isn't Jackson or McIntyre.


----------



## Vash (Nov 29, 2010)

I want cody rhodes to win the KOTR but lets face it that ain't gonna happen so i'm picking Del Rio.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2010)

i know for sure, danielson won't win.. i dunno if anybody noticed.. but he hasn't been defeated ever since he won the us title.. he might lose cleanly as well..

i either think del rio or jackson will win it.

i want dashing..


----------



## Watchman (Nov 29, 2010)

Khris said:


> i know for sure, danielson won't win.. i dunno if anybody noticed.. but he hasn't been defeated ever since he won the us title.. he might lose cleanly as well..
> 
> i either think del rio or jackson will win it.
> 
> i want dashing..



Danielson lost cleanly to Sheamus (twice if you count getting kayfabe KO'd before the match technically started)


----------



## Darc (Nov 29, 2010)

Sheamus will win, then it will be the King of the Ring v/s the King of Kings HHH, yeah boiiii 

dat Dashing tho


----------



## Legend (Nov 29, 2010)

1st Choice: John Morrison
2nd Choice: Del Rio
Wild Card: Sheamus

and im seeing it live bitches


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Nov 29, 2010)

All Del Rio needs is the crown. He already looks like a king 

Would kill to see Rhodes win it, not a chance in hell though.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 29, 2010)

Don't count on Del Rio. Too many heels, need to elevate a face. Besides Del Rio is already the number 2 heel on smackdown he does not need this.


----------



## Starrk (Nov 29, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Don't count on Del Rio. Too many heels, need to elevate a face. Besides Del Rio is already the number 2 heel on smackdown he does not need this.



Are you talking about Kane?

Because Ziggler's a hell of a bigger heel than Del Rio.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 29, 2010)

Ziggler is Midcard and not in number one contender matches.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm at a loss for words. This is comes close to the Jarrett vs. Kids segment.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1yo8xVR4LU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


If you AREN'T a 'Dashing' Cody Rhodes fan, you have no soul.


----------



## Watchman (Nov 29, 2010)

...That was just bizarre.


----------



## kingbayo (Nov 29, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> I'm at a loss for words. This is comes close to the Jarrett vs. Kids segment.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1yo8xVR4LU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



......


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 29, 2010)

its a logn shot but i would really love to see Kingston Win it

King Kofi has a great sound to it

ooo maybe he can rename himself Kofi King



InBrightestDay said:


> If you AREN'T a 'Dashing' Cody Rhodes fan, you have no soul.



Iam soulless then and proud of it


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 29, 2010)

Commentary is on fire.  Hell, evfen A Ri shot at punk.  It's official, this raw is gonna be good.  Don't fuck the landing, miz.

edit; ...wtf cena.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 29, 2010)

Del Rio vs Danielson was a pretty good match. LOL at the announcers listing the KOTR winners Austin, Lesnar, Bert, and Edge..but somehow it slipped their mind to mention Mabel, Owen, and Billy Gun.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 29, 2010)

Or King Bookah!


----------



## Shirker (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes, the best king of all gets no mention. Given the circumstances, it's understandable, but still pretty sad 

Epic sell by Danielson at the end of he and Rio's match. Genuinely thought he effed himself up for a bit. Also, I'm with Agmaster on the "WTF Cena"... I mean, he didn't even sing the lyrics right.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 29, 2010)

Ewwwwwwwww King vs MIz as a main event this raw sucks so far..........i totally forgot that there was going to be a 3 hour raw.  I missed Danielson match


----------



## LouDAgreat (Nov 29, 2010)

Jerry the King Lawler next WWE champion.


----------



## Legend (Nov 29, 2010)

dude they went crazy  here

having a phone with net is aweseome


----------



## Shadow (Nov 29, 2010)

why are you checking with NF when you're at a live event?

Besides the crowd would go crazy for anybody against Miz........you get a security guard vs Miz and the crowd would go crazy.  Miz can't wrestle and everybody knows it


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm hoping this is a plan to write king off and change the raw commentary team.  Cole and Punk snap at each other a good amount, but both are heel, so that's odd.  Cole can be a face at atimes, so it's viable.  Over thinking?


----------



## Shadow (Nov 29, 2010)

Hmmm they just might have it that way.  Although the problem is that Punk is also there while he rehab his leg.   So I doubt it.........I hope Punk doesn't retire just to commentate.  He is too damn talented to be a commentator

aahhahhaha Punk calling out Cena saying maybe he might do something with his life like BE AN ACTUAL MARINE!!! ahahahahahahahaa
__________________


----------



## Raiden (Nov 29, 2010)

That is my theory too Agmaster. 

I've always wondered why WWE got rid of JR and never King.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 29, 2010)

They didn't get rid of JR he had a stroke.........


Punk after Cena Ambush........."He spilled my diet soda"


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 29, 2010)

Did Punk just spoil that Morrison wins this match earlier? I think he did


----------



## LouDAgreat (Nov 29, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Did Punk just spoil that Morrison wins this match earlier? I think he did



I was thinking that earlier... Now Morrison has to loose for Punk's mistake.


----------



## Grandia (Nov 29, 2010)

smh @ punk spoiling the winner of the KOTR


----------



## Shadow (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeah he did but the setup was obviosu that it will be a Sheamus and MOrrison re-match to build on that feud I guess. 

Sheamus KOTR


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 29, 2010)

Grandia said:


> smh @ punk spoiling the winner of the KOTR



Not the winner, just the final lol


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 29, 2010)

Im gonna go ahead and call it, tonight is Morrison's night. He will win the KOTR. He face Sheamus, beat him, become da 2010 KOTR, and all of you will be butthurt. That is all...

Edit: Fuck, spoke too soon it seems...what did Punk say? How did he spoil it, what'd he say?


----------



## Shadow (Nov 29, 2010)

No Punk already said King Sheamus


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 29, 2010)

Shadow said:


> No Punk already said King Sheamus



I didn't hear it. Did he flat out say Sheamus would win?


----------



## Grandia (Nov 29, 2010)

Darren Young is back i see


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 29, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Im gonna go ahead and call it, tonight is Morrison's night. He will win the KOTR. He face Sheamus, beat him, become da 2010 KOTR, and all of you will be butthurt. That is all...
> 
> Edit: Fuck, spoke too soon it seems...what did Punk say? How did he spoil it, what'd he say?


At the start of the Sheamus vsa Kofi match he said "the winner of this match will go on to face Morrison in the finals."


Shadow said:


> No Punk already said King Sheamus



All commentators do that to there faves dude


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 29, 2010)

They cut Young's hair.......nooo


----------



## Raiden (Nov 29, 2010)

Whoever owned that car is tight.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 29, 2010)

Probably noone.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 29, 2010)

Miz Girl owned that car. She is none to pleased


----------



## Shirker (Nov 29, 2010)

Have I ever mentioned how much I freakin' love Santino?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 29, 2010)

Shirker said:


> Have I ever mentioned how much I freakin' love Santino?



Nah, tonight's RAW was on a roll, consistently good, segment after segment, until Santino came and ruined it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 29, 2010)

Even though she has man arms id watch them do it

EDIT: RATED R ARE U INSANE?! HOW CAN ANYTHING, EVEN SANTINO, RUIN A DAMN DIVAS SEGMENT?!


----------



## Shadow (Nov 29, 2010)

Punk apologized and said that he thought the Sheamus match was the KOTR main event and said King Sheamus......he apologized when they came back from break during the beginning of the del rio match which is why they took a break after del rio's entrance i guess to distract us.   But I'm sure he already said that Sheamus wins KOTR and not as a commentator rooting.

Also King Kofi Kingston KKK just for the LOL initials on Punks twitter LMAO


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 29, 2010)

Dibiase laying down da fucking law...


----------



## Shirker (Nov 29, 2010)

Shoulda went Macho Man on her


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 29, 2010)

I think you meant to say, "he should've went Tully Blanchard on her"

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1nL7FV6pwE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 29, 2010)

Sheamus doesn't need the rub. Morrison should win tonight.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 29, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Sheamus doesn't need the rub. Morrison should win tonight.



Neither of them do. If anyone shouldve won, it should been Dashing or Kofi


----------



## Shirker (Nov 29, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Neither of them do. If anyone shouldve won, it should been Dashing or Kofi



Agreed. Cody would've wore the hell out of that crown. It fits his angle so well. Who knows though, maybe if Sheamus wins, he'll atleast look a bit less pathetic.


----------



## Grandia (Nov 29, 2010)

There u have it folks, Kiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing Sheamus!


----------



## Shadow (Nov 29, 2010)

Great Call Punk? lol


----------



## Legend (Nov 29, 2010)

fuuuuuuuuuuck

Morrisonn putup a great fight


----------



## LouDAgreat (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm actually pissed Sheamus won. Hope Morrison beats his ass next time.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 29, 2010)

Most boring speech ever.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow, talk about someone not needing the rub. Sheamus was the one that least needed to win KotR. 

WWE booking.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 29, 2010)

That is a waste giving the title to Sheamus. He's already a main eventer. But whatever.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 29, 2010)

Whatever you guys think WWE needs to do they look at us and just say HAHAHA opposite.

They don't care about what WE think.......they only care about what THEY think is right.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 29, 2010)

King looks great for his age


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 29, 2010)

If this is a stupid idea to have the King of Kings Vs. King Sheamus I will require a LOT of facepalm images.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 29, 2010)

Who needs a face palm when you have that kid from last week.  She must be the most popular kid in the entire world wide web right now after that shoutout by Miz


----------



## Darc (Nov 29, 2010)

Sheamus for the win 

King is gonna be injured until Punk is back in the ring, then he'll return.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 29, 2010)

Tonight's RAW has been great so far.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 29, 2010)

Gotta say, I didn't see that comin'


----------



## Shadow (Nov 29, 2010)

LOL at Cole trying to interfere.......I don't think Miz was suppose to fall on the table


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 29, 2010)

I was really hoping King would win. Wishful thinking at its finest.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 29, 2010)

King vs. Miz >>>>>> every Morrison match I've ever seen. 

And I say that with a straight fucking face


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 29, 2010)

On the upside, Morrison looked strong fighting with everything he got in the final.


----------



## Legend (Nov 29, 2010)

the reason king got a title match was today was his birthday, after the match barret called out cena, cena came attacked him, then nexus beat him up then they left but barrer got AA'd then they had a birthday party for him which ended with a cake food fight 

miz was supposed to go through the table


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 29, 2010)

Best RAW I've seen since the episode prior to Survivor Series. Loved every bit of it. Well, aside from the Divas match


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 29, 2010)

I can already tell Miz is going to get a shitty first world title reign like Jack Swagger and CM Punk did. Maybe he'll hold onto it right before losing it in the build-up to WM. If I'm wrong...who the hell am I kidding? No way Miz is world champ at WM. 

On the plus side, maybe John Morrison can get a world title match at Royal Rumble out of this and Jareth can stop complaining about his lack of a push.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 29, 2010)

If you look at it.......last mania sucked so I can see Miz holding onto it until Royal Rumble.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 29, 2010)

I haven't been bitching that much. I just wish they would give him some worthwhile feuds, not just floating around.


----------



## Grandia (Nov 30, 2010)

CM Punk's worst night of commentary


----------



## Shadow (Nov 30, 2010)

It really was......he stumbled on the shoulder thing on the main event.......gave away the KOTR results...........I don't know if he just wasn't paying attention or just didn't care really


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 30, 2010)

As if it wasn't obvious after his win against Del-Rio thanks to slight interference from Mysterio, which pretty much gave it away that they were going to face each other, aside from the count-out between McIntyre and Jackson earlier.


----------



## Legend (Nov 30, 2010)

How did the crowd sound on tv? It got crazy at times


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 30, 2010)

Sounded like they were into it to me.


----------



## Sarun (Nov 30, 2010)

Fitting to see Sheamus as KOTR. Atleast promos would/might be good. And probably a (Regal) squash match. Also the inevitable King of Kings Clash. Only hope is that HHH put Sheamus over convincingly this time.

Morrison can get to job to Miz in RR. And Miz probably would lose the title at EC. Wonder what would headline WM?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 30, 2010)

Cena vs Barrett if current storylines are any indication. 

More likely they'll lame it up and we get Cena vs Orton part 34823098430759430895823940


----------



## Vox (Nov 30, 2010)

Headlining matches for WM

Miz (c) v Trips
Swagger Edge (c) v Christian (RR Winner)
Kane v Taker. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Nov 30, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cena vs Barrett if current storylines are any indication.
> 
> More likely they'll lame it up and we get Cena vs Orton part 34823098430759430895823940



Cena/Barrett will be done by then easily. It won't drag on till Mania. It'll be done at the Rumble, tops.

Why do I get the feeling Mania is going to have a piece of shit match between Barrett and Otunga to end the Nexus


----------



## Grandia (Nov 30, 2010)

anyone feel sorry for Ted playing with a toy belt?


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 30, 2010)

So, a day after and that kotr ending was STILL sad.  Even how he grabbed the mic was so robotic.  I don't care about the HHH feud.  It helps neither party.  This victory win gives him nothing.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Nov 30, 2010)

King Sheamus>>>>>>>>>>>>Queen Morrison

Morrsion will never get a world title as long as he keeps going around like a spotmonkey ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). A haircut is in order too.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Nov 30, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> So, a day after and that kotr ending was STILL sad.  Even how he grabbed the mic was so robotic.  I don't care about the HHH feud.  It helps neither party.  This victory win gives him nothing.



I was listening for the crowd's reaction: I didn't hear any. There was no applause, no booing, just dead silence.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 30, 2010)

Legend said a lot of people in his row just up and left after Sheamus won.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Nov 30, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Legend said a lot of people in his row just up and left after Sheamus won.



Yea, I was tempted to change the channel after he won. I mean really? Sheamus? Guy's had enough handed down to him already. 

I'm hearing Sheamus won because of an eventual feud with Triple H.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 30, 2010)

That's the only reason they did it. They're rehashing that stupid King Booker Vs the King of Kings angle.

You can call me a Morrison mark, tell me he is the Jannety, but he deserved it more than Sheumus. He was in the underdog position pretty much, story wise he should have had a come from behind victory. A person could pretty much have booked it where Sheamus got cocky because Morrison was injured.


----------



## Starrk (Nov 30, 2010)

I went to Conan the second I saw that little Raw logo in the lower left corner signifying that the show was over.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Nov 30, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:
			
		

> That's the only reason they did it. They're rehashing that stupid King Booker Vs the King of Kings angle.



If Sheamus eventually goes on to fight Triple H... Sheamus better win. The whole King of the Ring, the "push" that the event was supposedly meant to bring to up and coming wrestlers, the "push" that Sheamus (as if he needed one) is supposed to get by winning this tournament... will be for naught if Triple H beats him 

It won't do anything but re-inflate Triple H's image (as if that needed to be inflated anymore). 



			
				Jareth Dallis said:
			
		

> You can call me a Morrison mark, tell me he is the Jannety, but he deserved it more than Sheumus. He was in the underdog position pretty much, story wise he should have had a come from behind victory. A person could pretty much have booked it where Sheamus got cocky because Morrison was injured.



I totally agree. If anything, Shamus could've just beat the shit out of Morrison while he was sitting on the throne, and just declared himself a king. He would've got real heat there, instead of the silence he got last night.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 30, 2010)

*watches RAW and is perfectly fine with King Sheamus*


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 30, 2010)

fuck king seamus.  i only say that because his coronation was fucking boring.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 30, 2010)

Seriously, this would have been far better served with Jomo or Rhodes winning. Either of them could have used this push more...


----------



## LouDAgreat (Nov 30, 2010)

So, what's next for Morrison? Loosing to the Nexus guys?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 30, 2010)

If it turns out that they made Sheamus king just to feud with Triple H when they already had enough of a reason, it'll prove to be the stupidest waste since Edge won the royal rumble.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 30, 2010)

Out of the entire field, no one needed the win except for Cody, Kofi, and McIntyre. Morrison didn't neeed it, nor did Sheamus.

But whatev, I like Sheamus so *shrug*


----------



## LouDAgreat (Nov 30, 2010)

Arguably the worst offense was the way Sheamus advanced... by double count out, sending him directly to the finals. That's cheap.

Also, can WWE borrow some NFL commentators to replace Michael Cole? That would be more awesome than the Miz.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2010)

really fun raw.. punk is just awesome at commentary.. lol at the spoiler though..

kotr was alright, and aside from the butthurt, i guess sheamus needed more cementing into his status.. so his third title reign could be less of a joke.. but this is E, so who knows.. would've liked dashing or del rio, but meh.. even kofi would've been nice..

and i'll be damnded if cole tried to even breath like a face next week.. he should just become a full fledged heel.. that means; no more cena wanking..  





Jareth Dallis said:


> I haven't been bitching that much. I just wish they would give him some worthwhile feuds, not just floating around.





Jareth Dallis said:


> That's the only reason they did it. They're rehashing that stupid King Booker Vs the King of Kings angle.
> 
> You can call me a Morrison mark, tell me he is the Jannety, but he deserved it more than Sheumus. He was in the underdog position pretty much, story wise he should have had a come from behind victory. A person could pretty much have booked it where Sheamus got cocky because Morrison was injured.



i would have agreed with you until their face-off.. botht were generic, but morrison's part was fucking dull.. i don't know if its the script, his gimmick, or he just plain sucked after going face.. but that was horrible.. and his running knee "finisher" sucks.. 

call me a dashing mark, but cody atleast deserved to be finished with a proper finisher..




Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> *watches RAW and is perfectly fine with King Sheamus*



yes.. like i said, a lot think of him as a joke maineventer, he needs some serious momentum before re-feuding with trips.. and losing to lower and midcards for a whole month..

seriously its NOT that bad..


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 30, 2010)

I dunno...they just don't give faces any character anymore. As a heel his character was what it was, he talked about the palace of wisdom and spoke of some non-existent feat he did. That could easily translate to face, he should be the cocky bastard of a face often biting off more than he can chew. But I'll just go ahead and say it, Morrison needs an overhaul.


----------



## Sarun (Nov 30, 2010)

tl;dr

Sheamus needs momentum but whatever momentum that he gets should ultimately ensure he goes over HHH especially if they are going to the WM. Maybe even put King of Kings (HHH's) on the line with result being Sheamus beating HHH in a street fight finally cementing himself in ME.

From the onset of KOTR, Sheamus had mic skills and big man brawling style over Morrison's (underrated by some) ring skills. The promo before the match brought out Morrison as dull not for the content but due to his poor delivery. If he improves his delivery, he is in prime to take go right behind Cena, Orton and HHH in face pecking order. Right now, after those 3 superfaces is a chasm of midcard faces.

Another thing is Sheamus not only lost to Santino earlier (however not "clean" it may be), is directionless atm, lost in an upset to Morrison at Survivor Series and jobbed onto other superfaces, he also had 1 less match and faced an injured Morrison. Defeat to Sheamus would ensure massive rise to Morrison and big decline to Sheamus status. Even a post-match beating wouldn't recover much of it. He would be weak heading to a fued with the superface, HHH. The win here ensures he remians strong while Morrison gained bit more recognition for going to the limits. In the end, it would come to:
down to pushing Sheamus down and raising Morrison up
and
regaining lost heat of Sheamus and raising Morrison (a little bit).

As much as Morrison's hype that I hear a lot, I see Sheamus is showing more atm with adequeate ring works and interesting mic skills. Morrison would get there, but he do need to get his delivery right. He has potential. Probably a Miz-Morrison WM would be in the making within few years but that won't be a draw at 2011 WM 27.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 30, 2010)

Well he isn't going to improve if they don't let him get use to the mic. Keeping guys quiet all the time doesn't help. Maybe they could let guys like Morrison cut a few promos at house shows now and then to just help them develop. You don't get better by not doing it.


----------



## Vox (Nov 30, 2010)

Morrison has had plenty of time to improve his mic skills. He's been on the main roster for what, 5 years? Maybe more. Some people have it and some don't. Morrison belongs to the latter.

I don't know what it is about him but he's just boring. I'd rather watch Kingston. No, wait. I wouldn't.


----------



## Grandia (Nov 30, 2010)

according to the smackdown spoilers, Kingston and Swagger are back fighting over the IC title. 

for fucksake WWE


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 30, 2010)

You gotta remember. Guys these days don't get the experience Jericho got. They give guys a few years of training and call em up instead of letting them get up to where they should be. Case and point David Otunga, he should still be in florida learning the difference between a wrist lock and a wrist watch.


----------



## Legend (Nov 30, 2010)

i bet his wife would out wrestle him


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 30, 2010)

Grandia said:


> according to the smackdown spoilers, Kingston and Swagger are back fighting over the IC title.
> 
> for fucksake WWE



Just what we need...the potential for more Kingston/Ziggler matches. There weren't nearly enough of those matches this year!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 30, 2010)

As Dolph said around a year ago, Otunga isn't even in the Divas league.


----------



## Sarun (Dec 1, 2010)

this If HHH is to return soon, at the very least, his return should ensure Morrison wins the rubber match (a tables match at TLC - Sheamus' anniversary to WWE title status) to finish Morrison-Sheamus feud through distraction of Sheamus.
Morrison would have 2 PPV wins over Sheamus and Sheamus doesn't look that weak since this time he lost due to distraction this time.
It's kindah late for having enough time to potentially have a Miz-Morrison WM 27 WWE title bout that will draw but WWE should consider that possibility for WM 28 if they are pushing Morrison.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 1, 2010)

Interestingly enough, if you look at the history of KotR, you find a lot of successful people listed as the one who lost in the final. Some maybe didn't win a world title, but they had success.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 1, 2010)

Smackdown spoilers 

Edge should just retire.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 1, 2010)

Well, here is the official line up for NXT season 4:

*Derrick Bateman* - Pro: Daniel Bryan


*Connor O'Brien* - Pro: Alberto Del Rio


*Jacob Novak* - Pro: Dolph Ziggler


*Johnny Curtis* - Pro: R-Truth


*Byron Saxton* - Pro: Chris Masters


*Brodius Clay* - Pro: Ted DiBiase



No Richie Steamboat? I am disappoint.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 1, 2010)

Brodus Clay is a godawful wrestler and I have no idea why he's on NXT.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 1, 2010)

Dat Kaitlyn.


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 1, 2010)

Vox said:


> Morrison has had plenty of time to improve his mic skills. He's been on the main roster for what, 5 years? Maybe more. Some people have it and some don't. Morrison belongs to the latter.
> 
> I don't know what it is about him but he's just boring. I'd rather watch Kingston. No, wait. I wouldn't.



I'd agree if they'd let him touch a mic more than once every 2 or 3 months...
Being on the roster doesnt mean you've had time to develop, they have to actually put him on TV, and let him work.


----------



## Grandia (Dec 1, 2010)

Cant believe royal rumble is next month, HHH better not win it


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 1, 2010)

Shoulda gone tag team, I'm rather meh on more nxt.  Kinda shocked ADR's being made a pro, but shrug.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 1, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> I dunno...they just don't give faces any character anymore. As a heel his character was what it was, he talked about the palace of wisdom and spoke of some non-existent feat he did. That could easily translate to face, he should be the cocky bastard of a face often biting off more than he can chew. But I'll just go ahead and say it, Morrison needs an overhaul.



fucking this.. 

as much as talented as he is, i'd hate to see him main event with the way he is right now..




Grandia said:


> Cant believe royal rumble is next month, HHH better not win it



trips returns as the number 30, goes on to eliminate the final three; danielson,morrison, and del rio.. and goes on to squash sheamus in EC, and squash miz at wresltemania.. now thats good TV, i'd pay to see that 

time to buryplay the game


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 1, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Well, here is the official line up for NXT season 4:
> 
> *Derrick Bateman* - Pro: Daniel Bryan
> 
> ...



They all look stupid.


----------



## Watchman (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm not thrilled by any of these rookies. I'll keep watching NXT just for hilarious commentary and hopefully the Pros saving the day, but they should have added Brett DiBiase, Richie Steamboat or Seth Rollins to the rookies list.


----------



## Sumon (Dec 1, 2010)

Guys, what do you think of CM Punk. To me he is the most entertaining superstar. Sadly, he has been doing nothing but jobbing for over a year.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 1, 2010)

CM punk is a strange thing.  On the one hand, everything about the fundamentals is what he excels in.  Playing off his partner/opponent, staying consistent, not insulting the audience's intellect.  But he doesn't pop out for the most part.  He gets my attention because as a wrestling fan, I am pretty well educated on what is going on there.  But were I the fan I was during the attitude era, the guy would be ignored largely.

He's talented enough to get your attention, but has yet to have that character trait that makes you recall him.  Much like Raven, truth be told.


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 1, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> CM punk is a strange thing.  On the one hand, everything about the fundamentals is what he excels in.  Playing off his partner/opponent, staying consistent, not insulting the audience's intellect.  But he doesn't pop out for the most part.  He gets my attention because as a wrestling fan, I am pretty well educated on what is going on there.  But were I the fan I was during the attitude era, the guy would be ignored largely.
> 
> He's talented enough to get your attention, but has yet to have that character trait that makes you recall him.  Much like Raven, truth be told.



Why would you compare him to the attitude era? That time is long past and over, and hes far better than most the crap that happened back then.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 1, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> Why would you compare him to the attitude era? That time is long past and over, and hes far better than most the crap that happened back then.



Most bitter post about the attitude era's popularity ever. 



(This week)


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 1, 2010)

Not bitter at all, I just dont get why he should be compared to it. Theres no logical reason to compare him to an era he had nothing to do with.Theres no telling if he would have stood out back then, as the rules were different. All that matters is if he stands out now.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 1, 2010)

Who had the Cross designed glasses first? The Pope or John Morrison? 

I think a start in a refurbished Morrison is getting rid of those glasses...

Plus

*Spoiler*: __ 





This Morrison looks cooler. 








*Spoiler*: _One last thing_ 





This Rumble poster is nice.


----------



## Watchman (Dec 1, 2010)

That Morrison looks like a slightly beefier Evan Bourne, and that Royal Rumble poster is alright. R-Truth has no business being on there, though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 1, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> Not bitter at all, I just dont get why he should be compared to it. Theres no logical reason to compare him to an era he had nothing to do with.Theres no telling if he would have stood out back then, as the rules were different. All that matters is if he stands out now.



Lets never compare wrestlers to other wrestlers from other eras ever again.


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 1, 2010)

You missed the point. Why does it matter if he would have stood out in the attitude era? This isn't the attitude era, he doesnt have to stand out in the attitude era, he has to stand out in THIS era.

And again, theres no telling if punk would have stood out in the attitude era, as the rules were different than they are now.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 1, 2010)

Watchman said:


> That Morrison looks like a slightly beefier Evan Bourne, and that Royal Rumble poster is alright. R-Truth has no business being on there, though.



It'd be something different, he'd have to get a new a attire with a cut like that. 

Looking at R-Truth in the poster, reminds me of the trollface.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 1, 2010)

Morrison had em first I think. Also, The Rumble poster looks nice.

Also according to some dude on Tumblr, "new" workers like the Nexus >>>>> Booker T


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah. Morrison has been using the cross bedazzled glasses a long time ago, I think he was rocking them when Burke was still in the E. 

A shame Morrison's beard isn't on that poster.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 1, 2010)

Wade Barrett for Royal Rumble winner?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 1, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Also according to some dude on Tumblr, "new" workers like the Nexus >>>>> Booker T



Thats a pretty strange thing to just generalize.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 1, 2010)

Sheamus needed the KOTR win because he still isn't over for shit.

Right now Miz looks really, really weak as WWE Champion. I still think he should have held off for the title a few months until after he had an epic feud with Cena or somebody.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 1, 2010)

Mick Foley on TNA:



> During an appearance on "Geek Week Live" on Tuesday, Mick Foley stated that he isn't planning on re-signing with TNA when his contract expires with the company next year.
> 
> "I love the idea of having a part-time job that pays well. TNA has been a real blessing in that sense. I would rather be motivated, but it's still nice in this economy to have a job like that. That will expire in eight or nine months. The chances of that relationship continuing are probably not that good. Once you have Hulk Hogan as the face of your company, there's no need for me. And one of the challenges they have on their show, and I understand completely, is there's only so much room for the non-wrestling talker every week, and I had a lot of time to do that for a year and a half."
> 
> ...



I've always had a lot of respect for Foley (TNA or not) so good for him. I would've loved to have seen him at the commentary desk again, doing Color far better than Taz could even hope to.

Hopefully he ends up back on WWE TV soon enough.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 1, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Thats a pretty strange thing to just generalize.


Yeah, he was like "I don't see why fans complain about guys like the Nexus or Sheamus or Morrison any of the newer guys. Wrestling has changed so much that even these supposed weak guys of today are way better than your guys from the 90s like Booker T or even guys like Austin."

And I'm like WUT.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 1, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> Not bitter at all, I just dont get why he should be compared to it. Theres no logical reason to compare him to an era he had nothing to do with.Theres no telling if he would have stood out back then, as the rules were different. All that matters is if he stands out now.


I only referenced the attitude era because I was more ignorant of the game back then.  He's a very good heel, and I would've disliked him for being a heel, whose cool factors did not jive with my own.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 1, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> You missed the point. Why does it matter if he would have stood out in the attitude era? This isn't the attitude era, he doesnt have to stand out in the attitude era, he has to stand out in THIS era.
> 
> And again, theres no telling if punk would have stood out in the attitude era, as the rules were different than they are now.



CM Punk wouldn't have been any good in 1980s Memphis.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 1, 2010)

So...Cole and Lawler are trying to get Stryker removed from the PPV commentary team because they both dislike him. Because you know a guy who takes a little pride in his work and actually calls moves right is a terrible thing. Because he actually knows the difference in a scoop slam and a powerslam.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 1, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> So...Cole and Lawler are trying to get Stryker removed from the PPV commentary team because they both dislike him. Because you know a guy who takes a little pride in his work and actually calls moves right is a terrible thing. Because he actually knows the difference in a scoop slam and a powerslam.



HE barely does though. Stryker has def become that shithead that talks smart, but, when you actually LISTEN to wtf he's saying its like "wait...that makes no sense."


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 2, 2010)

Matt Striker claimed that the last time the World title had changed in Atlanta was Dusty Rhodes in the 1980's (Royal Rumble from this year). The guy must have missed like 20 years of Pro-Wrestling history. 

With that said, Jerry Lawler criticizing Strikers commentary is pretty hilarious and frankly, aside from the fun heel bit he's doing at the moment, Michael Cole is really just a guy who says the lines he's fed. At least Striker actually has something to say.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 2, 2010)

Well a lot of it is explaining how a move targets a certain muscle.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 2, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Well a lot of it is explaining how a move targets a certain muscle.


He's normally wrong about that too. In fact, the podcast I post here from time to has pointed out so many Matt Striker flaws, that they made it a segment where they narrow down and try to find out wtf he actually taught in school


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 2, 2010)

The thing with Striker is that maybe 20% of the things he has to say actually mean anything while all the rest is generally him trying to make himself look smarter than anyone else. Though, to be fair, Lawler is terrible and should've never been hired back in 2001.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 2, 2010)

Maybe a lot of it is bullshit but he at least bothers to commentate on a match. Cole tends to get distracted with something instead of doing play by play.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 2, 2010)

Pretty much every line out of Cole's mouth is dictated by whoever is at the gorilla position. He doesn't have the freedom to spout inane bullshit like Striker does. Grisham pretty much falls under the same circumstances. Color guys generally have more leeway than the play-by-play guys, that's just how commentating works.


----------



## Legend (Dec 2, 2010)

Im wondering will punk gts cole?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 2, 2010)

True, just one thing that annoys the hell out of me is his calling of moves. He apparently has no idea of what the moves are called, apparently a fame asser is a zig zag.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 2, 2010)

Every PBP guy has done that before.


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 2, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Every PBP guy has done that before.



I'd agree, if he hadn't made that exact mistake 2 or 3 times now.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 2, 2010)

The one that gets tiresome is the Scoop Slam call when its clearly a power slam. Though I guess they're both pretty similar.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 2, 2010)

WWE has no great commentators /convo

They should get a Black Lantern ring for Gordon Solie

"The lariat!"


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 2, 2010)

I got an idea! Sign Chet Lemon and Black Snow!


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Dec 2, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Mick Foley on TNA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As a commentator? Didn't he leave or pass up on re-signing because he got tired of Vince screaming in his head set?




			
				S.A.F said:
			
		

> *Sheamus needed the KOTR win because he still isn't over for shit.*
> 
> Right now Miz looks really, really weak as WWE Champion. I still think he should have held off for the title a few months until after he had an epic feud with Cena or somebody.



Around this time last year he was squashing jobbers and a color commentator, and his actions were heavily replayed to get people to take interest. He was pushed to the main event, feuded with the face of the company, and crowned WWE champion to get people to accept him as a main eventer. If he still isn't over I guess that means the experiment failed; although, I'm not sure if making him look like a weak champion contributed to this. Either way WWE needs to stop pushing people no one gives a shit about. How long did it take before they finally gave up on McIntyre? 

I'm curious to see what reaction Barrett will get after Nexus dissolves and his feud with Cena ends. Heels need to develop as a character first before leading a stable.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 2, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> I'd agree, if he hadn't made that exact mistake 2 or 3 times now.


Again, every PBP guy has done that before. There's quite a few moves that experienced guys like JR/Vince/Shiavone/Monsoon would consistently fuck-up on calling, it's not something new.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 2, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> So...Cole and Lawler are trying to get Stryker removed from the PPV commentary team because they both dislike him. Because you know a guy who takes a little pride in his work and actually calls moves right is a terrible thing. Because he actually knows the difference in a scoop slam and a powerslam.


You fucking serious?  Cole needs to worry more about being Miz's manager and being replaced by Punk/Striker/Matthews more.

Also, Striker was referencing the last (insert ppv i think)in atlanta that the belt switched places.  Maybe he says stuff that you have to fully listen to, just catching half of it will never make sense.  And as he's just side commentary while we watch the action, that explains itself.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Dec 2, 2010)

The fans just don't care for sheamus. To me he looks like a fucking jobber, mid-carder for life. 

WWE commentary is garbage and has been ever since bobby heenan ,jesse ventura and Piper left the bench.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 2, 2010)

I  thought WWE commentary was pretty good in 2001, with Heyman and JR at that table. One of my favorite commentary moments was the commentary that took place between Heyman and JR  during the Mania 17 Austin/Rock match. I thought both guys did a good job.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah, they were a great team too. Its a shame they only lasted for just 1 year. King is annoying and i can't stand him most of the time. There are few instances where i liked him between 2002-2005 but i haven't really liked him since 2000. Cole will always be a joke. I can't believe he's lasted as long as he has. I guess the job of commentator in a wrestling company is not one filled with many applications.

I guess any commentator worth a damn would rather work for an actual sport.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 2, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> As a commentator? Didn't he leave or pass up on re-signing because he got tired of Vince screaming in his head set?



Yes, but he also stated that he loved being a commentator up until that point, so I feel he could've fit right in at the commentary desk at TNA (provided they got rid of both Mike Tenay and Tazz. Good god what a horrible commentary team). Theirs a dude down in Jerry Lawler's Memphis wrestling company that is a pretty good play-by-play guy, so I would likely have him and Foley as my team if I had my way.

If he returns to WWE, I'd be very surprised if he went back to commentary, which is fine by me. I'm probably in the minority, but I enjoyed 'occasional appearance' Mick Foley. The guy has become a bit self-absorbed lately, so who knows, though.



> Also, Striker was referencing the last (insert ppv i think)in atlanta that the belt switched places. Maybe he says stuff that you have to fully listen to, just catching half of it will never make sense. And as he's just side commentary while we watch the action, that explains itself.



I heard what he said word for word. He's a bit of a moron, really.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 2, 2010)

I personally don't mind King's commentary, but meh, it's about time he step aside and think about doing something else. 

Stryker should cut back on the attempts to challenge the other characters, make himself look smart...though I don't think it would be wise to take him off PPV's. While his commentary is not amazing, he certainly has a lot of enthusiasm. At least he is willing to contribute.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Dec 2, 2010)

King isn't articulate and he stammers. I cringe everytime Striker asks King his opinion on whatever is going on. I see potential in Washington. He's a shit wrestler but a great talker.  

In other news, MVP asked for his release, eh. I wish he had remained a heel. Everything went down hill when he started the losing streak and face turn. I really enjoyed his feud with Hardy. It would be nice if Kane asked for his release too.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 2, 2010)

Friday Night Smackdown tomorrow.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 2, 2010)

From WWE.com



> WWE has come to terms on the release of WWE Superstar MVP as of December 2, 2010. WWE wishes MVP the best in all future endeavors.


----------



## Watchman (Dec 2, 2010)

MVP's Twitter said:
			
		

> No need for alarm. I did not get fired . I asked for & received my release. I felt it was time to go international & freshen things up.



I was never that into MVP, and Smackdown's Midcard is so stacked that his release doesn't mean that much to me.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 2, 2010)

Another guy who was just taking up roster space is finally gone. See you back in TNA or ROH, I guess. :/


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 2, 2010)

Watchman said:


> I was never that into MVP, *and Smackdown's Midcard is so stacked* that his release doesn't mean that much to me.



Really?

Edit: MVP didn't get fired. He asked for his release.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 2, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> As opposed to the likes of Caylen Croft, Chavo, Santino, or Koslov? Sure...



Croft was released, and if you think Koztino doesn't serve it's purpose, then I don't know what to say to you. Honestly, of all the guys you could have used as examples, you chose Santino and Kozlov?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 2, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Croft was released, and if you think Koztino doesn't serve it's purpose, then I don't know what to say to you. Honestly, of all the guys you could have used as examples, you chose Santino and Kozlov?



Well, it's already been stated that MVP didn't get fired. He actually asked for his release. So my argument that there are other guys who shoulda been released instead of MVP, is null. I apologize for dat.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 2, 2010)

MVP's had enough of going nowhere huh? 

I wonder if he'll come back. What exactly is he gonna do overseas? Come up with some a refreshed gimmick perhaps?


----------



## Darc (Dec 2, 2010)

Gonna be a little weird SmackDown w/o MVP, really sudden change, wonder how the fans will take it.

Koslov was awesome when he was just the Russian dude fucking shit up, now he's a joke, like why must all monster/big guys turn face at some point, Khali kiss cam.... yikes


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 2, 2010)

MVP's a really cool dude. Even though I doubt it at his age, hope he lands on his feet


----------



## Raiden (Dec 2, 2010)

I think MVP is making a smart move. The push for him didn't work, and now he's moving on and trying new things. His "ballin" gimmick is ostensibly based on the "We Fly High" song, which is in music years, jurassic now.

He's a great guy; I wish him the best.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 2, 2010)

what did anyone expect? honestly.. he was going nowhere with his status.. wwe's midcard gimmicks are all stupid..

del rio and dashing are the few exceptions..


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 2, 2010)

MVP's age is the only thing that makes me think he may never get back to the big times


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 2, 2010)

Man MVP shits on Miz when it comes to mic work. Sad to see him go but it seems like he could never get back over after that retarded losing streak. And WWE had no reason to give him that losing streak, it served no purpose and instead of them teaching MVP a lesson they lost lots of potentail money in the process.

Typical WWE.

I remember when he was about to step up and feud with Orton back in 2009 but WWE rather had Orton/Shane instead and canceled the feud.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHRGOKPwZhM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qWuAFf0mxs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Goddamn was this a good match.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 2, 2010)

I kinda miss Fully Loaded for some reason. Maybe just nostalgia


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 2, 2010)

MVP's push stopped right when Shane had to pretend to be a wrestler again.


----------



## Grandia (Dec 2, 2010)

just found about this, what a fucking shame, i wouldnt of been as surprised if this was 2009, but atleast during the last couple of months he got a new theme, a bit more mic time and wasnt being as booked as bad.

Damn shame, one of the best upper mid card heels wwe ever had 



Chaos Ghost said:


> MVP's age is the only thing that makes me think he may never get back to the big times



Better cross out Christian then, he's 37 too


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 2, 2010)

OMG Lethal has a segment and he goes over without (much) ring work.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 2, 2010)

Grandia said:


> just found about this, what a fucking shame, i wouldnt of been as surprised if this was 2009, but atleast during the last couple of months he got a new theme, a bit more mic time and wasnt being as booked as bad.
> 
> Damn shame, one of the best upper mid card heels wwe ever had
> 
> ...



Christian's still on the roster at least


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 2, 2010)

MVP was never the same after being apart of the beginning of the moment of the beginning of the age of McGuillicutty.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 2, 2010)

Joe is never EVVVVVVVVVVVER going to live that down.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 2, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> MVP was never the same after being apart of the beginning of the moment of the beginning of the age of McGuillicutty.



The  dawning of the apex of the moment of the reckoning of the beginning of the climax of the falling action of the era of MCGUILLICUTTYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 2, 2010)

MVP? Released?


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 2, 2010)

He needs to own that moment.  Joe "This Moment" McGuillicutty.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 2, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> He needs to own that moment.  Joe "This Moment" McGuillicutty.



Michael man, Michael


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 2, 2010)

I had an idea that is connected to the begining of the birth of the moment of the genesis of McGillicutty. Riley should be part of a jobber tag team with Watson, where every week he randomly attacks his partner.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 2, 2010)

As bright as fortune's future is, it equals to the shadow of the darkness of my heart.  WHat the fuck, jeff?





Chaos Ghost said:


> Michael man, Michael


Fuck, you're right.  Whatever, it's funnier this way.


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 3, 2010)

watching superstars...striker just said hbk made the elbow drop famous........


...silly striker....


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 3, 2010)

SilverCross said:
			
		

> watching superstars...striker just said hbk made the elbow drop famous........
> 
> 
> ...silly striker....



Poor Randy Savage.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ox_63TSfm54[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 3, 2010)

DH and kidd put on a good match on superstars, hope they give them a spot on some other show to do it again.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 3, 2010)

They will this is a breakup people will at least care about. Cryme Tyme, the less said about their illustrious career the better.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 3, 2010)

Why does Morgan have a title shot?


----------



## Legend (Dec 3, 2010)

Because there is no one else


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 3, 2010)

Why is Kazarian still employed? Why does Hogan still call everyone brother? Why do they keep pushing Robbie "Poor mans Zack Ryder" E. despite him being under. All good questions, the simple answer. TNA


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 3, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Why is Kazarian still employed? Why does Hogan still call everyone brother? Why do they keep pushing Robbie "Poor mans Zack Ryder" E. despite him being under. All good questions, the simple answer. TNA



A post by Jareth Dallis which I completely agree with? What has the world come to.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 3, 2010)

What happened to OJ? I remember them trying to push him as a star attraction but even with a bisexual gimmick the guy still couldn't get over.


----------



## Grandia (Dec 3, 2010)

Rosa Mendez must suck some good dick to still have a job in WWE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 3, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ox_63TSfm54[/YOUTUBE]



:rofl :rofl  :rofl  :rofl  :rofl  :rofl


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 3, 2010)

I like Robbie E.  You're insane/


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 3, 2010)

A Mickie James concert on Impact... 

Whataminute here... How can Flair revoke Morgan's right to name the ref for the title match when Dixie just came out LAST WEEK AND STATED THAT IMMORTAL HAS NO POWER RIGHT NOW? 

Oh fuck me... a Kazarian match. God hates me. At least he's not fucking talking...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 3, 2010)

Wow, Jericho wasn't kidding about those Ribera jackets being ugly as fuck.

D-Von dropping the insider language with "worker"... le sigh. Bubba's at least playing a great smarmy dickhead, though. "He's a chicken!" chant now... the Impact Zone actually has a decent chant for once. Color me shocked.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 3, 2010)

Good thing I didn't pay attention. Kazarian is the most overrated man in wrestling. He gets a title match and push for doing nothing. Also he is so terrible on the mic last week he made people forget about Jeff's Creatures of the Night promo and Morrison's platypus joke.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 3, 2010)

Okay, the Fist-Pump Challenge was funny as hell and I gotta admit that Robbie E has come a long way since his debut. Tara and Mickie brawling all over the place ONCE AGAIN is just downright tiring. It's at least getting over the "falls count anywhere" stip of their match at the PPV, though.

Speaking of which, why're there so many fucking gimmick matches on Final Resolution, anyway? I think every single match has a gimmick sans the main event.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 3, 2010)

Main event has a guest ref so it's still a gimmick.


----------



## Sarun (Dec 3, 2010)

With this rate, having non-gimmick matches in TNA itself would be a gimmick.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 3, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Main event has a guest ref so it's still a gimmick.


Very good point. 

Also, I kinda forgot that TNA's still being booked by Russo.


----------



## Darc (Dec 3, 2010)

I read you guys talking about TNA and have no idea how it makes any sense at all. It sounds random as fuck.



Grandia said:


> Rosa Mendez must suck some good dick to still have a job in WWE


I'd love to find out.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 3, 2010)

I suppose they assume that gimmick matches are a great way to spicen up the PPV.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 3, 2010)

Darc said:


> I read you guys talking about TNA and have no idea how it makes any sense at all. It sounds random as fuck.


It pretty much is. 



Raiden said:


> I suppose they assume that gimmick matches are a great way to spicen up the PPV.


The funny thing is that they already run one all-gimmick match PPV to begin with.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 3, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> As bright as fortune's future is, it equals to the shadow of the darkness of my heart.  WHat the fuck, jeff?
> Fuck, you're right.  Whatever, it's funnier this way.





S.A.F said:


> Why does Morgan have a title shot?



Well Mr. Anderson is back so...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 3, 2010)

WWE runs gimmick PPVs TNA does gimmick matches galore.


----------



## Sarun (Dec 3, 2010)

Even in most gimmick WWE PPV's, entire card is not filled with gimmick matches.


----------



## Legend (Dec 3, 2010)

Speaking of Gimmick Matches, they may be retiring Hell in a Cell for a New Cage Match to boost ppv revenue


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 3, 2010)

Legend said:


> Speaking of Gimmick Matches, they may be retiring Hell in a Cell for a New Cage Match to boost ppv revenue



That's so dumb. No new gimmick match can boost sells no matter how hard they try. The only thing that will is a new top drawing wrestler. And WWE will never get that again if they continue running their company and their mid-card the way they have.


----------



## Legend (Dec 3, 2010)

Thats true, im just wondering what else can they attempt


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 3, 2010)

They haven't really built many people up to be the next top draw. The Midcard kind of suffers everyone just comes off as bland and WWE thinks the same shit will keep working.

Who knows what the next cage match will be, maybe build a cage like the Elimination Chamber. The chains gotta hurt.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 3, 2010)

cage matches suck.. 

ever since taker/foley, taker/hbk, and trips/foley there was so much to to keep up with..

so all cage matches(whatever they were) were just meh in comparison..


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 3, 2010)

I remember the Bret Hart vs Owen Hart match in Summerslam. That was a good match.

Anything good happening in ROH?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 3, 2010)

Well I'll wait until I see the new cage match before I criticize this.

Hell for all we know it could become just like the alleged WWE title belt that WWE has created more than a year ago...something that we never actually see .


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 3, 2010)

I hope they change the belt soon. Fucking belt is a joke.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 3, 2010)

It really is.

And it looks even more ridiculous on other champs.

I wonder how sales of the replicas are doing. Is prob the only reason why they're keeping it around.


----------



## Darc (Dec 3, 2010)

The belt was tight when it was for the US championship.

Also, I guess that was MVPs last match on Smackdown, sucks he lost then randomly got choke slammed by Kane lol. 

Will Kaval ever stop sucking?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 3, 2010)

Raiden said:


> It really is.
> 
> And it looks even more ridiculous on other champs.
> 
> I wonder how sales of the replicas are doing. Is prob the only reason why they're keeping it around.



Hopefully the new belt they commission won't look cheaper and phonier than the one currently used. I wouldn't put it past the WWE to do that though. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Old belt is still the best. Just use real gold.


----------



## Legend (Dec 3, 2010)

Miz is supposed to be the one who uses the new WWE belt,

I wish we could have seen the rock's brahma bull wwf title,but it got lost in the mail


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 3, 2010)

The 1998-2002 belt was my favourite

Spinner Belt is a disgrace


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 3, 2010)

rated r spinner was nice


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 3, 2010)

So long as it looks like a title belt and not a toy.


----------



## Legend (Dec 3, 2010)

I loved the undisputed belt and the soaring eagle belt


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 4, 2010)

Wasn't crazy about the Undisputed Belt. It had an eagle on it, but it was hard to tell it was there. Just looked like a big pile of gold.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 4, 2010)

JoMo-Sheamus isn't over. Morrison took a shot at Sheamus on twitter, and I quote!



> Also... Found out Mattel had to invent a new shade of paint for Sheamus' action figure... Haha... Pastiest figure ever



Say what you will but that's funny.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 4, 2010)

Shit like that is what JoMo needs to say on TV


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2010)

too bad it took him almost a week to say it.. 

and really, paste skin jokes are getting lamer by the day.. while that was funny, overall they need to stop..


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 4, 2010)

This Edge/Kane kidnapping feud is worse than Home Alone 3.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 4, 2010)

The new belt will look like shit, trust me. WWE just does not know how to make belt designs anymore. Just look at the new tag belts.


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 4, 2010)

I like the new tag team belts...


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't mind them.

But I haven't really talked to many wrestling fans who like them.


----------



## Darc (Dec 4, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> This Edge/Kane kidnapping feud is worse than Home Alone 3.


Everytime it turns out to be a puppet I laugh so hard cause it's so bad, I thought they were really gonna try and sell the puppet being Paul the first time 


S.A.F said:


> The new belt will look like shit, trust me. WWE just does not know how to make belt designs anymore. Just look at the new tag belts.



Those giant Penny belts are awesome


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 4, 2010)

I guess they would work for tag belts if this were the 80s but they look out of place and don't look like there was much effort put into designing them. They don't look like competitive wrestling belts. Then again neither does some of TNA's titles.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 4, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> This Edge/Kane kidnapping feud is worse than Home Alone 3.



Only one more week and it ends at TLC

The booking has been fucking awful, Kane can outsmart and take out Taker yet Edge gets the better of him every week?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 4, 2010)

Edge has obviously abducted Kane's father. Why can't Kane get the police involved?


----------



## kingbayo (Dec 4, 2010)

KANE~ KANE!...kane...KANE~~ KaNe~~11
anybody else find tht shit annoying as hell


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 4, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> Edge has obviously abducted Kane's father. Why can't Kane get the police involved?



Because the police are a government run institution and Kane is a hardcore libertarian


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 4, 2010)

Uh no...libertarians got nothing against police, they don't like the federal government overreaching into peoples lives. A more valid excuse would be, Kane has done worse things than Edge and thus he would get arrested.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 4, 2010)

Isn't Kane a Ron Paul supporter?


----------



## Legend (Dec 5, 2010)

Kane would get arrested for murder, attempted murder, stalking, kidnapping, uhh


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 5, 2010)

Don't forget arson


----------



## Raiden (Dec 5, 2010)

Nothing tops Abyss electrocuting a TNA employee .


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 5, 2010)

Kane electrocuted Shane McMahon's balls


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 5, 2010)

Would Lita's pregnancy via Kane be counted as rape?


----------



## Sarun (Dec 5, 2010)

Somebody with a gimmick of calling authorities needs to happen. A twist to cowardly heel archetype.


----------



## Legend (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah damn, he should be executed


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 5, 2010)

Lita consented 

She wanted some of that big red monster


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 5, 2010)

Then she cheated on him with Edge and said Kane wasn't a monster in bed. 

We need a half serious version of big bossman in the wwe. A cop who doesn't take shit and puts babyfaces that have done wrong behind bars but can also be used for good comedic laughs from time to time.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 5, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Would Lita's pregnancy via Kane be counted as rape?



No, but the Michael Cole and Heidenreich situation would be. 


For those who are familiar with him, here is the FCW debut of Alex Koslov, who has spent time in AAA, TNA, NWA, ROH, PWG and pretty much every other smarky Indy fed you can think of. He now goes by the name of Peter Orlov.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9cBCmeHWv4[/YOUTUBE]

Koslov (no relation to Vladimir) joins Seth Rollins (Tyler Black), Xavier Woods (Consequences Creed) and Hunico down in FCW, who are all alumni of either AAA, TNA or ROH.


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 5, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> Then she cheated on him with Edge and said Kane wasn't a monster in bed.
> 
> We need a half serious version of big bossman in the wwe. A cop who doesn't take shit and puts babyfaces that have done wrong behind bars but can also be used for good comedic laughs from time to time.


----------



## Grandia (Dec 5, 2010)

Naomi Night is awesome


----------



## Raiden (Dec 5, 2010)

Watching Final Resolution.

First match (Money vs. Inc) was pretty good. Ending not surprising.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 5, 2010)

Horrible ending, fuck jarrett all over again.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 6, 2010)

I didn't think they'd be able to do it, but Final Resolution comes in as a close 2nd for worst Pro-Wrestling PPV of the year (the first being Hardcore Justice). The only reasonable matches on the show were Jay Lethal vs. Robbie E. and Jeff Jarrett vs. Samoa Joe, and even then, both matches were pretty meh, IMO (especially Jarrett-Joe).

Everything else was utter trash. An embarrassing effort to say the least.

Anyway, here comes the most interesting news of the day...



> PWInsider is reporting that Samoa Joe's contract has expired with TNA Wrestling. The word backstage is that Joe will work tonight's Final Resolution PPV and this week's set of Impact tapings while both sides negotiate a new deal.



Source:


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah, but with a less corny outfit and a much more impressive physique.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 6, 2010)

Mountie the best IC champ

Bret said so himself


----------



## Darc (Dec 6, 2010)

Cena       ?


----------



## Watchman (Dec 6, 2010)

Jericho, Orton, Legacy (well, he tapped out to them in that Falls Count Anywhere Submission match, and got the living snot kicked out of him at HiAC, making them look fairly strong)?


----------



## Starrk (Dec 6, 2010)

Darc said:


> Cena       ?



He attempts to put over everyone in his matches.

If someone tried the opposite to him, it looks terrible.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 6, 2010)

Darc said:


> Cena       ?



Besides their match at WM 23, were the other ones good? 



Watchman said:


> Jericho, Orton, Legacy (well, he tapped out to them in that Falls Count Anywhere Submission match, and got the living snot kicked out of him at HiAC, making them look fairly strong)?



Didn't Jericho and Show loose constantly to DX for like 8 weeks in a row? 

I didn't catch any of the bouts with Legacy or Orton. 

Anyone else?


----------



## Watchman (Dec 6, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> Besides their match at WM 23, were the other ones good?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was talking about the Jericho/HBK feud in '08.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 6, 2010)

I still can't get over him trying to hold The Rock back in favor of Triple H back in 99. Just imagine what would have happened when Austin took time off. There would have been no other top faces to feud with Trips other than Foley. WWF would have been right back in a 1995-96 situation again.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 6, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> Watch him squash Sheamus in their next fued.
> 
> Also, who did Shawn Michaels put over besides Taker in his last 2 years? No-one comes to mind.



Well for a lot of 2009 and 2010 Michaels was inactive.

I don't know if I would say Michaels put over the Undertaker. Undertaker is booked way stronger than Michaels and was a huge favorite, it's not really putting Undertaker over at all. Michaels did add a lot of prestige to the Streak legacy though.

Michaels put over Jericho big time in their 2008 feud. It really fleshed out Y2J's character and made him into basically the best wrestler on the roster. Jericho also flat out beat Michaels ass during the Summer in a no DQ match.

Shawn also put over Cena on a January show in RAW. It was one of the best matches the first half of that year.

Legacy made Michaels tap out.

Batista also beat Shawn Michaels ass in a Stretcher match.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 6, 2010)

The argument could be made that all of the times you listed as hbk putting someone over it wasn't needed.  I will give you jericho, maybe batista.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 6, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> The argument could be made that all of the times you listed as hbk putting someone over it wasn't needed.  I will give you jericho, maybe batista.



I don't understand what you mean by needed. Nothing is "needed".


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol. Here is a transcript of an interview with Gregory Helms on Shawn Michaels:



> "Shawn let me down in so many ways. I think his religious gimmick is a f*cking work. I think he is the biggest hypocrite in the business. And so many people shit on Triple H. Triple H always treated me as an equal. He was always up front with me. He was always honest with me. I worked with him and I teamed with Shawn. His ring work - I'm not discounting that. His matches with The Undertaker at Wrestlemania - those will be some of the greatest matches to ever go down ever, ever, ever. But him as a person, that whole religious sh*t, I think it is a f*cking work. I think he is a hypocrite. He is the biggest hypocrite in this business. I think he believes part of it. But at the same time, you have to live that life. If you are going to preach it, you have to f*cking live it. And he is tweeting all the time about hunting and I'm thinking, dude, you are f*cking rich. Why are you murdering animals? You have millions of dollars and you are out there murdering animals because it makes you happy? Oh yeah, Jesus would do that. I read the Bible and saw Jesus with a f*cking rifle on his shoulder. F*ck you. He is one of the biggest hypocrites I've ever seen.
> 
> This mother f*cker. He got me so angry at a show one night. Dude, it was all I could do. It was the most self resolve and containment I've ever exhibited in my entire career not to beat him the f*ck up. And I was so mad that I broke out in a sweat. And I don't sweat. I perspire. I don't get hot. I don't get beads of sweat. He got me so hot I was like, if I get fired for beating this mother f*cker up I will be okay. And I was this f*cking close. I was going to beat him f*cking bloody and just roll. I would just go home, I don't give a f*ck about anything. Just f*ck it. I would beat this mother f*ckers ass and go home. I don't care. But at that time I was having the biggest push of my career and that was the only thing that stopped me. (Helms is asked by Marty Garner what Michaels did to upset him so much) I will get into that on my shoot DVD because I want people to know the real shit. This mother f*cker is a liar. All the Christians that watch him pray, no. He is a f*cking liar. He is a piece of sh*t. I tried so f*cking hard to be his friend. And I don't do that. I wanted to be his friend because I idolized his work.
> 
> Flair, Savage, Ricky Morton, Ricky Steamboat and Shawn Michaels were my five. I wanted to be his friend so f*cking bad. But I would meet him and like my bullsh*t alarm would go off. He is a total f*cking liar. I've seen him cuss out and throw f bombs at Chris Jericho in catering one time. I would say, what would Jesus do? Yeah, he would cuss this guy out. Good job Mr. Religious. He is one of the biggest drug users ever in the history of the business and then he is going to condemn other people? He is a cross-eyed cock-eyed piece of sh*t. In the ring, he is one of the greatest talents there has ever been. As a human being, he is a total piece of sh*t. He has done more drugs then probably 20 people that you all know, all together. This mother f*cker snorted more coke, done more steroids, done more shit than anyone you have ever known. And then he comes out on your show, drops to his knees and prays? Yeah, Jesus was shooting up. Good job Shawn. I just saw him a year ago almost get into a fight with Chris Jericho in catering. Dropping f bombs, cussing."



For a video of the interview, here:


----------



## Darc (Dec 6, 2010)

Helms looking for his 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## kingbayo (Dec 6, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Lol. Here is a transcript of an interview with Gregory Helms on Shawn Michaels:
> 
> 
> 
> For a video of the interview, here:



just....DAMN.. shittin on HBk haawd.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 6, 2010)

Watchman said:


> I was talking about the Jericho/HBK feud in '08.



Ah. Didn't catch that. 



Violent By Design said:


> Well for a lot of 2009 and 2010 Michaels was inactive.
> 
> I don't know if I would say Michaels put over the Undertaker. Undertaker is booked way stronger than Michaels and was a huge favorite, it's not really putting Undertaker over at all. Michaels did add a lot of prestige to the Streak legacy though.
> 
> ...



I was hoping there would be a Morrison-HBK feud before he retired. They've had matches, but nothing spectacular. 

Speaking of putting over, since the Royal Rumble is near, I had this question in mind... do eliminating someone big in the Rumble count as a push?


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 6, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> I don't understand what you mean by needed. Nothing is "needed".


Nobody he put over was really made legit by his rub.  They were well on the way without him.  So I am saying he only rubs bonafide stars, not people who actually need it.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 6, 2010)

Why must all wrestlers be excessively orange? Is tanning really necessary?


----------



## Shadow (Dec 6, 2010)

CM Punk on a good roll tonight.  I don't know why he insist on wearing a business jacket with his tee shirt. He should just be like King and just wear his tee.

On a side note why is the Miz still carrying the Money in the Bank Briefcase if he cashed it in already?  Doesn't make sense honestly.

Oh and Lou tanning is necessary to accentuate muscle tone.  I was a body builder and while I didn't "tan" "tan"  I did spray tan to darken my skin tone to accentuate muscle.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 6, 2010)

Shadow said:


> CM Punk on a good roll tonight.  I don't know why he insist on wearing a business jacket with his tee shirt. He should just be like King and just wear his tee.
> 
> On a side note why is the Miz still carrying the Money in the Bank Briefcase if he cashed it in already?  Doesn't make sense honestly.
> 
> Oh and Lou tanning is necessary to accentuate muscle tone.  I was a body builder and while I didn't "tan" "tan"  I did spray tan to darken my skin tone to accentuate muscle.



Couldn't you do that with that oil? It just looks real silly to see white guys have really orange skin tones.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 6, 2010)

No oil makes it shiny and you can't see it properly.  Especially with spotlights on.  I know it's kind of ridiculous but if you want to make somebody notice a certain muscle it's kind of necessary.

now is it necessary for wrestling? no not really.  I don't know why Orton does it as sun-tanning is bad for tattoos in general as it dries out your skin when it needs to be moisturized.  But whatever.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 6, 2010)

Shadow said:


> No oil makes it shiny and you can't see it properly.  Especially with spotlights on.  I know it's kind of ridiculous but if you want to make somebody notice a certain muscle it's kind of necessary.
> 
> now is it necessary for wrestling? no not really.  I don't know why Orton does it as sun-tanning is bad for tattoos in general as it dries out your skin when it needs to be moisturized.  But whatever.



I always thought oil made the wrestlers look hyped for a battle. It gave me the impression they were sweaty from a workout before the start of the match. I always liked it. 

And the "fired" Cena has trespassed into WWE programing again. The kitties in the background are loving it.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't understand why this angle works all the time but it does for kids really.

The whole you're fired/renegade wrestler attacking WWE staff/wrestlers/GM's/CEO's

It's been going on for so long I wonder why it even works.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 6, 2010)

Shadow said:


> I don't understand why this angle works all the time but it does for kids really.
> 
> The whole you're fired/renegade wrestler attacking WWE staff/wrestlers/GM's/CEO's
> 
> It's been going on for so long I wonder why it even works.



You just need to think logically and the story makes no sense. Guy is fired, yet he's not banned from showing at the arena? He's not arrested? He's not towed off with a fight? Stone Cold did it right... that's why I think we bought it.


----------



## kingbayo (Dec 6, 2010)

lmmfao..cole got Rko'd..


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice powerbomb by Orton.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol at CM Punk


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 6, 2010)

Husky looks awesome like that.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 6, 2010)

LOL @ Cena giving Punk his Diet Soda back.........ahahahaha lord these two can play each other off real well


----------



## Ae (Dec 6, 2010)

FUCK! Nexus will never die!


----------



## Starrk (Dec 7, 2010)

Wade Barret walks alone.


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 7, 2010)

Cena and Punk were awesome at the end, if nothing else was worth seeing tonight, that was good.


----------



## Watchman (Dec 7, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> I was hoping there would be a Morrison-HBK feud before he retired. They've had matches, but nothing spectacular.



That would have been good.



> Speaking of putting over, since the Royal Rumble is near, I had this question in mind... do eliminating someone big in the Rumble count as a push?



I don't know. Why don't you ask Maven?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 7, 2010)

Watchman said:
			
		

> That would have been good.



Michaels could've given Morrison a few pointers with a good fued. 

Speaking of which, how as that Morrison-Sheamus promo? I fear it was dreadful. 



			
				Watchman said:
			
		

> I don't know. Why don't you ask Maven?



I still remember that. Undertaker got punkd.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow. They just made the Nexus look like complete wusses. *sigh* SuperCena is so fucking boring.


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 7, 2010)

Not really...they made the rest of Nexus look smart...not following a leader who wasnt trying to help them.
They made barret look like...well what he currently is, the leader of a group who was used to them helping him.

Nothing bad. Happening far to fast after cena was "fired"
But over all, not badly done.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Dec 7, 2010)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Wow. They just made the Nexus look like complete wusses. *sigh* SuperCena is so fucking boring.



Agreed. It's like creative is/was afraid to make them dominant. I mean how many times you can drop the ball on a simple storyline?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2010)

i was going like "awesome raw" until morrison grabbed the mic  

but really, good raw.. last segment was good between cena/nexus..



Agmaster said:


> Husky looks awesome like that.



yea.. i kinda know why he is so appealing, its because he looks like a regular guy who gets into fights.. like a street fighter..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 7, 2010)

Just bring back Trips already if we're going to have more of this boring Morrison/Sheamus storyline


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 7, 2010)

I wonder when Helms is going to stop teasing and tell us what HBK did that made him want to beat that ass. 

So according to Helms Matt's a pimp. So why is this pimp still crying about one of his hoes from years ago?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2010)

so hbk's a douche.. thats news to me 

i bet that everyone who ever worked with him wanted to kick his ass.. just ask bret


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 7, 2010)

Khris said:


> yea.. i kinda know why he is so appealing, its because he looks like a regular guy who gets into fights.. like a street fighter..



Husky Harris was signed because he's a 300 pounder who can move like a Cruiserweight. He's essentially Samoa Joe without the MMA background.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2010)

^^ yeah.. i am interested with those guys.. rakishi and umaga were somewhat like that as well..


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 7, 2010)

It's not hard.  Just takes good legs and the ability to bump.  I don't get why people are SO enamored with it, but I'm glad it gets over.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 7, 2010)

full transcript:

"Shawn let me down in so many ways. I think his religious gimmick is a f*cking work. I think he is the biggest hypocrite in the business. And so many people **** on Triple H. Triple H always treated me as an equal. He was always up front with me. He was always honest with me. I worked with him and I teamed with Shawn. His ring work - I'm not discounting that. His matches with The Undertaker at Wrestlemania - those will be some of the greatest matches to ever go down ever, ever, ever. But him as a person, that whole religious sh*t, I think it is a f*cking work. I think he is a hypocrite. He is the biggest hypocrite in this business. I think he believes part of it. But at the same time, you have to live that life. If you are going to preach it, you have to f*cking live it. And he is tweeting all the time about hunting and I'm thinking, dude, you are f*cking rich. Why are you murdering animals? You have millions of dollars and you are out there murdering animals because it makes you happy? Oh yeah, Jesus would do that. I read the Bible and saw Jesus with a f*cking rifle on his shoulder. F*ck you. He is one of the biggest hypocrites I've ever seen.

This mother f*cker. He got me so angry at a show one night. Dude, it was all I could do. It was the most self resolve and containment I've ever exhibited in my entire career not to beat him the f*ck up. And I was so mad that I broke out in a sweat. And I don't sweat. I perspire. I don't get hot. I don't get beads of sweat. He got me so hot I was like, if I get fired for beating this mother f*cker up I will be okay. And I was this f*cking close. I was going to beat him f*cking bloody and just roll. I would just go home, I don't give a f*ck about anything. Just f*ck it. I would beat this mother f*ckers ass and go home. I don't care. But at that time I was having the biggest push of my career and that was the only thing that stopped me. (Helms is asked by Marty Garner what Michaels did to upset him so much) I will get into that on my shoot DVD because I want people to know the real ****. This mother f*cker is a liar. All the Christians that watch him pray, no. He is a f*cking liar. He is a piece of sh*t. I tried so f*cking hard to be his friend. And I don't do that. I wanted to be his friend because I idolized his work.

Flair, Savage, Ricky Morton, Ricky Steamboat and Shawn Michaels were my five. I wanted to be his friend so f*cking bad. But I would meet him and like my bullsh*t alarm would go off. He is a total f*cking liar. I've seen him cuss out and throw f bombs at Chris Jericho in catering one time. I would say, what would Jesus do? Yeah, he would cuss this guy out. Good job Mr. Religious. He is one of the biggest drug users ever in the history of the business and then he is going to condemn other people? He is a cross-eyed cock-eyed piece of sh*t. In the ring, he is one of the greatest talents there has ever been. As a human being, he is a total piece of sh*t. He has done more drugs then probably 20 people that you all know, all together. This mother f*cker snorted more coke, done more steroids, done more **** than anyone you have ever known. And then he comes out on your show, drops to his knees and prays? Yeah, Jesus was shooting up. Good job Shawn. I just saw him a year ago almost get into a fight with Chris Jericho in catering. Dropping f bombs, cussing."

sauce: 




Oh no, Shawn Michaels is a bad Christian because he cusses and goes deer hunting . Looks like Helms is just mad.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 7, 2010)

Bolt Crank said:


> Agreed. It's like creative is/was afraid to make them dominant. I mean how many times you can drop the ball on a simple storyline?



The Nexus doesn't have the name cache of the 1996-97 nWo. Making The Nexus an up and coming version of the nWo is a bigger risk than you're making it sound.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 7, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Just bring back Trips already if we're going to have more of this boring Morrison/Sheamus storyline



Agreed. Not interesting in seeing that storyline go anywhere.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 7, 2010)

Doing a bit of a marathon of WWE programming right now. Dusted off SD(pretty "meh" show) and am finishing up RAW right now. Tag Title match was fun, Morrison is still terrible, Sheamus's get-up was awesome, and commentary was pretty bad with dead air all over the place.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 7, 2010)

Last segment with Barrett and Cena was awesome. Crowd was pretty damn hot. Pretty good show.

Barrett's not ready to be a main-eventer just yet, but he's definitely got the chops to get there.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 7, 2010)

More episodes like Old School Raw or the showing from last week would be better as well. And less diva action, especially if your group name is "Laycool"


----------



## Legend (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a few questions

How long til Nexus breaks up?

When will trips return and squash everyone?

And who will the super special awesome miz drop the title to?


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 7, 2010)

Brodus Clay is the future.  ....yeah.... i was shocked too


----------



## Starrk (Dec 7, 2010)

Legend said:


> I have a few questions
> 
> How long til Nexus breaks up?
> 
> ...



It won't go long without Barret.

"Soon"

Randy Orton.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 7, 2010)

Legend said:


> When will trips return and squash everyone?



From F4WOnline.com:



> The latest word on Triple H is that he is not expected to return to WWE programming until January at the earliest, possibly at the Royal Rumble.
> 
> He has been sidelined since April due a torn biceps tendon.



Triple H to win Royal Rumble?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 7, 2010)

They already did that with him, though.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 7, 2010)

Or they could make Triple H screw over Sheamus from winning the Rumble. 

That's original.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 8, 2010)

lol Smackdown spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kane killed Paul Bearer by accident


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, at least it wasn't on purpose like Taker tried to do.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 8, 2010)

Raptor Diego said:


> lol Smackdown spoilers
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



  


Who comes up with this shit? I'd be so embarassed just thinking about it.


----------



## Vox (Dec 8, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> Who comes up with this shit? I'd be so embarassed just thinking about it.



Embarrassed all the way to the bank. It's shit but then so is all wrestling writing. No exceptions. This aint Hitchcock.


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 8, 2010)

Actually, theres been some good stuff, just not the crazy over the top stuff, all of that really is crap...but its part of wrestling, what can ya do


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 8, 2010)

Anybody know any really good placess to get matches? I need to update that dump. Haven't done it in a while.

EDIT: Fuck its been over a year


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 8, 2010)

Vox said:


> Embarrassed all the way to the bank. It's shit but then so is all wrestling writing. No exceptions. This aint Hitchcock.



They should try harder. Use those brain cells. Should have fired this dude along with the other writers.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 8, 2010)

Raptor Diego said:


> lol Smackdown spoilers
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well as long as it puts an end to the whole Edge kidnaps Paul Bearer saga, its an OK in my book.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Doing a bit of a marathon of WWE programming right now. Dusted off SD(pretty "meh" show) and am finishing up RAW right now. Tag Title match was fun, Morrison is still terrible, Sheamus's get-up was awesome, and commentary was pretty bad with dead air all over the place.



commentary wasn't all that bad tbh.. i really enjoy punk.. and josh is just a face and less corny cole.. so he's meh.. jerry will always work better as a heel.. 



Raptor Diego said:


> lol Smackdown spoilers
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...







Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> They already did that with him, though.



so what.. he needs to break austin's number as well.. not just flair 



Brandon Heat said:


> From F4WOnline.com:
> 
> 
> 
> Triple H to win Royal Rumble?



yes please


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 8, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> They already did that with him, though.



He hasn't won it twice though.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 8, 2010)

I need my degree.  I think I can do writing for wwe in this....vaccuum.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 8, 2010)

This creative "vacuum":  Who's fault is it? Vince McMahon's? The creative team? Or the wrestlers?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 8, 2010)

I blame the mcmahon's. But i can only go buy what i read from dirt sheets. Something about Steph yelling at the writers whenever they come up with an original idea. They're all scared of her. 

Probably all bullshit.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 8, 2010)

The Miz is guest-hosting TMZ. 

As if John Cena wasn't annoying enough.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 8, 2010)

Stark said:


> The Miz is guest-hosting TMZ.
> 
> As if John Cena wasn't annoying enough.


tried finding it and saw stuff about a dick in a movie and people actually caring.  not worth it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2010)

just saw NXT.. a big "meh" came after it..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 8, 2010)

Gonna watch Final Resolution 2010 in a few minutes. Been hearing mixed reactions on it.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 8, 2010)

Break your feelings on it down into two sections.  Beginning to end of Tag Title Match.  And ...the latter half.


----------



## Grandia (Dec 8, 2010)

Raw ratings for thye last 2 weeks since miz wwe title win still 3.1, hmmm. Then again he's doing that tmz thing i guess to increase awareness, ratings should spike up a little maybe later this month?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 8, 2010)

Bah, don't bother with the ratings.

They can bump it up easily if they go back to the same formula from earlier this year (Cena is Champ, Orton is challenger, Sheamus is guy on the side).

Best thing for Miz to do is to earn the respect of fans with good wrestling matches.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Gonna watch Final Resolution 2010 in a few minutes. Been hearing mixed reactions on it.



My opinion


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was really good at the beginning and bad at the end. By no coincidence, the earlier part had more wrestling, the latter part had more run ins. I was really looking foward to seeing Joe and Jeff go at it, and of course, that was ruined by joe supposedly being injured.

It would have been a lot better if they just had a straight up match, but given where they want to go with the storyline, I guess that can't happen


.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2010)

@Shadow

prepare to be scarred


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 9, 2010)

Finished the first third of the PPV and it's not been bad so far: 

- Opener was fine and Jesse Neal really impressed me with how well he's become ever since debuting last year(or was it the year before?) and he's actually made Shannon Moore tolerable, which is no small feat at all.

- Mickie/Tara was an okay brawl, but after seeing them do the SAME EXACT THING for literally a month now, it's just tiring. The men's bathroom bit was pretty funny, admittedly(though, it'd have worked a thousand times more if Dusty Rhodes was calling the match. ).

- X-Division Title match was decent until it made Robbie look a bit weak(he's a heel, so it doesn't matter all that much) and Lethal look like an absolute MORON for using the hairspray. What a terrible fucking finish. Shark Boy was a funny surprise, though. They clearly need to move Lethal onto something else instead of falling into the same ol' shit they always pull with him doing nothing but jobbing after big wins. Maybe it's time to move him up to being a main-eventer or at least feud with non-scrubs or new people for once.

Will post thoughts on the next few matches in a bit.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 9, 2010)

Okay, next update:

- First Blood match was pretty much just a standard RVD match with some plunder thrown in. First real clunker on this show.

- TV Title match was pretty damn good except for the dumbass crowd constantly chanting "USA!" when the face is fucking British. Oh Impact Zone, how evolution has passed you by...

- Tag Title match was every single MCMG/Generation Me match ever with tables, ladders, and chairs thrown in. Really hate when wrestling looks *really* choreographed and this was that in SPADES. And I'm not intrigued by more Beer Money/MCMG matches down the pike. They already did the best-of-5 stuff and there's not really any life left in that pairing, so why not let Ink Inc. get the shot and provide a fresh match-up for once?

Pope/Abyss up next and I'm sure I'll be hating my life while watching it...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Finished the first third of the PPV and it's not been bad so far:
> 
> - Opener was fine and Jesse Neal really impressed me with how well he's become ever since debuting last year(or was it the year before?) and he's actually made Shannon Moore tolerable, which is no small feat at all.


the finish was typical TNA though 


> - Mickie/Tara was an okay brawl, but after seeing them do the SAME EXACT THING for literally a month now, it's just tiring. The men's bathroom bit was pretty funny, admittedly(though, it'd have worked a thousand times more if Dusty Rhodes was calling the match. ).


their last brawl was better, since mickie showed some ass 


> - X-Division Title match was decent until it made Robbie look a bit weak(he's a heel, so it doesn't matter all that much) and Lethal look like an absolute MORON for using the hairspray. What a terrible fucking finish. Shark Boy was a funny surprise, though. They clearly need to move Lethal onto something else instead of falling into the same ol' shit they always pull with him doing nothing but jobbing after big wins. Maybe it's time to move him up to being a main-eventer or at least feud with non-scrubs or new people for once.


lethal will be another daniels 



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Okay, next update:
> 
> - First Blood match was pretty much just a standard RVD match with some plunder thrown in. First real clunker on this show.


+ the blading so fucking obvious  


> - TV Title match was pretty damn good except for the dumbass crowd constantly chanting "USA!" when the face is fucking British. Oh Impact Zone, how evolution has passed you by...


gotta admit though, the chaos theory is a pretty awesome finisher.. best current finishers in the business.. 


> - Tag Title match was every single MCMG/Generation Me match ever with tables, ladders, and chairs thrown in. Really hate when wrestling looks *really* choreographed and this was that in SPADES. And I'm not intrigued by more Beer Money/MCMG matches down the pike. They already did the best-of-5 stuff and there's not really any life left in that pairing, so why not let Ink Inc. get the shot and provide a fresh match-up for once?


they say they're gonna bring back london brawling so 



> Pope/Abyss up next and I'm sure I'll be hating my life while watching it...



we all already do


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 9, 2010)

Okay, last three matches:

- Casket match was horrible, but Abyss actually worked more like a monster instead of a 350-pound cruiser, so I'm happy about that. Match was a steaming pile of shit, though.

- I expected some Memphis booking with the Submission match and wasn't disappointed. Match sucked and shouldn't have been given the amount of time it even got if they were gonna go with that finish.

- TNA World Title match was awful. Just plain AWFUL. Matt Morgan is useless and shouldn't be main-eventing shows because he literally has no charisma whatsoever and can't work big to save his damn life. When you're getting out-worked by motherfucking ABYSS, you fucking SUCK.


Overall PPV Thoughts: Total 1st half show here. If you get the whole PPV instead of individual matches, just turn it off/delete it after the TV Title match because there's honestly nothing else left worth watching. Thumbs in the middle for the first half of the show. The rest can go fuck itself.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 9, 2010)

Was on youtube and watched Undertaker-JBL from Summerslam 2004 and Undertaker-Booker T from Judgement Day 2004. Such a marked difference in his physique today than in 2004. It's not quite on par with late 80s "ultrabuff" Hulk Hogan and 90s WCW/nWo era "much more natural "Hogan (not that I think 80s Hogan looked better than 90s Hogan) but it's startling still.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 9, 2010)

He's lost a good bit of weight since then to probably cut down on the injuries, but it doesn't seem to be working all that well for him.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 9, 2010)

Trips coming back next month?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hmmm...


----------



## Starrk (Dec 9, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Trips coming back next month?



And winning the Royal Rumble but getting sidelined with an injury that'll last through Wrestlemania.

:sanji


----------



## Raiden (Dec 9, 2010)

lol Bubba brought in a Devon replacement? And the guy's a carbon copy? lol.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 9, 2010)

Raiden said:


> lol Bubba brought in a Devon replacement? And the guy's a carbon copy? lol.



And you expected better from them?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 9, 2010)

Stark said:


> And winning the Royal Rumble but getting sidelined with an injury that'll last through Wrestlemania.
> 
> :sanji


----------



## Klue (Dec 9, 2010)

Worst tackling I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 9, 2010)

Velvet can finally see datWinter.


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 10, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> He's lost a good bit of weight since then to probably cut down on the injuries, but it doesn't seem to be working all that well for him.



Couldn't happen to a nicer fella.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 10, 2010)

lol at that one dudebuster having a feud out of nowhere with Curt Hawkins.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 10, 2010)

Stark said:


> And you expected better from them?



I'm a forgiving person .


----------



## Starrk (Dec 10, 2010)

I thought you were above that.


----------



## Darc (Dec 10, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> lol at that one dudebuster having a feud out of nowhere with Curt Hawkins.



Its terrible, I think its cause their tag team partners got fired and they just randomly needed to give them something to do, its so bad.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 10, 2010)

lol Dolph Zigler sounds like a nerd. He should be doing math problems instead of wrestling.  

Also, you guys think wrestlers staring in movies diminishes their character and appeal at all?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 10, 2010)

Stark said:


> I thought you were above that.



It's the only way I keep watching the show   .


----------



## Starrk (Dec 11, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> lol Dolph Zigler sounds like a nerd. He should be doing math problems instead of wrestling.
> 
> Also, you guys think wrestlers staring in movies diminishes their character and appeal at all?



Basically, if you're one of the top stars on WWE programming, you're going to be in a movie, whether you want to or not.


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm gonna have to say no.

I have yet to see it have a serious effect on any one whos done it.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 11, 2010)

Love when certain people in the OBD try and talk wrestling and I troll the shit out of 'em.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]QdW2v2BBSwc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 12, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Love when certain people in the OBD try and talk wrestling and I troll the shit out of 'em.



"DDP was a good wrestler "


----------



## Vox (Dec 12, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> [YOUTUBE]QdW2v2BBSwc[/YOUTUBE]



Best diva bump of all time.


----------



## Grandia (Dec 12, 2010)

mad props to mae taking that bump, yet u got divas like kelly kelly who are afraid to break a nail.

shits disgusting


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 12, 2010)

Guys, listen to this shit. I'm laughing so hard

"Would you rather have John Cena's salary for a year, BUT he can try and rape you one time in that years whenever he wants like Money In The Bank. OR Would you rather win the WWE title for the world to see, BUT the next night John Cena gets to punch you as hard as he can in the face on Live tv"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 12, 2010)

I think John Cena would be a kind and gentle lover if the way he applies the STF is any indication.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 12, 2010)

I'd take the punch in the face. 

I mean i don't like the idea of having to take a shower in the locker room with my butt cheeks taped together.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 12, 2010)

I'll take the rape.  The call 911 and have him arrested.  Rape is rape.





S.A.F said:


> lol at that one dudebuster having a feud out of nowhere with Curt Hawkins.


Best feud of Superstars ever contender.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 12, 2010)

Typing from my touch ATM

First thing I saw was safs comment. Loling hard


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 12, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> I'll take the rape.  The call 911 and have him arrested.  Rape is rape.
> Best feud of Superstars ever contender.



The rape is legal


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 12, 2010)

Not with the lawyers I can afford.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 12, 2010)

I'd take the salary.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 12, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Not with the lawyers I can afford.



No man, that's part of the deal

Now if you can beat him off, cool. But if he succeeds, you can't sue or have him arrested later


----------



## Vox (Dec 13, 2010)

"Aw man, Grizz. Can you go in the back and get some boxes." "Deeeeend-deeeeeend"

Funny shit is funny.



...by the by i'd take the punch. >_>


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 13, 2010)

Vox said:


> "Aw man, Grizz. Can you go in the back and get some boxes." "Deeeeend-deeeeeend"
> 
> Funny shit is funny.
> 
> ...



Seriously guys, subscribe to this podcast if you can. 

Personally I'd take the punch. Nobody said you couldn't be champ _after _ he punched you


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 13, 2010)

I'd take the punch.
Who needs his pay, I'd get a decent enough pay being champ.


----------



## Vox (Dec 13, 2010)

Besides, I've got the feeling that Cena has a big dick.


----------



## Legend (Dec 13, 2010)

id take the punch


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 13, 2010)

Guys......


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 13, 2010)

CG; that pic.....just...no.



Chaos Ghost said:


> No man, that's part of the deal
> 
> Now if you can beat him off, cool. But if he succeeds, you can't sue or have him arrested later


Can I injure him in self defense?  Also, who said that was part of the deal?  Heard the podcast, they didn't.  Devil's in the details mon ami.

If we can still be champ, can I get some time of training to you know...actually make money in teh wwe before the machine chews me up and spits me out?


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 13, 2010)

9:00. Watching Raw.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 13, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> CG; that pic.....just...no.
> 
> 
> Can I injure him in self defense?  Also, who said that was part of the deal?  Heard the podcast, they didn't.  Devil's in the details mon ami.
> ...



Sure you can inure him, I only assumed prosecuting him was off limits since you agreed to the random raping by taking the money. 

As for training I dont see why you cant


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 13, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Guys......




+reps, homie.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 13, 2010)

PeeWee Herman gets an award.  

He should be choke-slammed instead.


----------



## Darc (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't understand how big show choke slamming Cena through that spotlight wasn't on the holy shit move choices, unless that was last year?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 13, 2010)

Miz Demon girl accepting a slammy?! Holy Sh--


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 13, 2010)

Darc said:


> I don't understand how big show choke slamming Cena through that spotlight wasn't on the holy shit move choices, unless that was last year?



That was last year, and I'm pretty sure it was nominated.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 13, 2010)

Shirker said:


> Miz Demon girl accepting a slammy?! Holy Sh--


Miz taking it from her?  Priceless.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 13, 2010)

Decent match with Edge and Swager. 

Also this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxkLo7lINGg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xi7waEY_Jrk[/YOUTUBE]

Nash sounds bitter.

Edit: Hulk Hogan was mentioned on WWE programming.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 13, 2010)

Insulted by the Cena speech.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 14, 2010)

Getting around to watching SD after Matt Schaub fucking killed my 12-1 fantasy team with that fucking INT...

Edge/Kane stuff was... bad. Really bad. Swagger/Kaval wasn't bad. Hornswaggle/Soaring Eagle was... 

Koztino holding the tag titles make me smile and Kozlov with the lighter while Santino sings = 

Kozlov looks like he's having so much fun during this run with Santino. Nice Kofi hype vid set to his music. They need to do that more with the younger talent who might not get as much time as the big names like Dolph.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 14, 2010)

Cena's AA/FU to Batista off the car winning that Slammy was only to set up Barret coming out, hijacking the award, and doing that bit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 14, 2010)

Edge sucks so much now. He needs to retire.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 14, 2010)

David Arquette seemed so random for a guest host.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 14, 2010)

Former WCW World champion!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Edge sucks so much now. He needs to retire.


*VERILY.*


----------



## kingbayo (Dec 14, 2010)

huh, Jeff crack head ass -


> To follow-up on last week's story of Jeff Hardy almost being pulled from TNA Wrestling's Final Resolution pay-per-view and stripped of the TNA World Heavyweight Championship due to his condition backstage at the event, Bill Behrens, who coordinates independent bookings for several TNA stars including Shannon Moore, noted on his weekly podcast that company officials have allowed Hardy in the past to wrestle while impaired.
> Behrens also discussed Hardy's vicious chair shot to the back of Ken Anderson's head in October, which resulted in the former Mr. Kennedy suffering a severe concussion and sizable wound. He said that Anderson is in a great position to sue the organization since he could claim Hardy was unfit to compete when he issued the negligent chairshot. Behrens says it's considered an "open secret" within the company that Hardy is still using drugs and thus they wouldn't have a chance in court.
> 
> It should also be noted that Hardy is incoherent backstage at TNA live events. He slurs his words and keeps to himself at all times.
> ...


----------



## Darc (Dec 14, 2010)

Nash should do more vids like that, I liked his take on shit lol



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Edge sucks so much now. He needs to retire.


How does he suck?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Dec 14, 2010)

I've been an Edge fan for a long time and even I have to say he's just plain sucked all year. Everything's been off with him. His returning face character was forced and stunk it up, his turn back to heel failed and he did nothing for a couple months, and then this face turn again has resulted in one of the worst feuds all year, Kane-Edge.

Listen to the complete no-sell from the crowd he got this show. He's the top face on Smackdown! And it was a pretty hot crowd!


----------



## Legend (Dec 14, 2010)

TLC sounds good this sunday


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh shit....Batista's 18 year old daughter got a sextape! Not even trolling, Im serious. Google it, or go to worldstarhiphop.com to see da video. Im bout to check it out right now...


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 14, 2010)

Tell me how hot she is.  Ah, karma.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 14, 2010)

Missed most of the Slammys. Will watch later


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ku2nXducc2o[/YOUTUBE]
Cole heeling on Lawler for Lawler's Memphis Wrestling. Just incredibly fucking AWESOME.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 14, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ku2nXducc2o[/YOUTUBE]
> Cole heeling on Lawler for Lawler's Memphis Wrestling. Just incredibly fucking AWESOME.



The end made it worth it

Also, am I the only one shocked at how over King's jokes were last night wife Vickie?


----------



## kingbayo (Dec 14, 2010)

just watched the sextape......if that wat you wanna call it...more like sex clip.


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 14, 2010)

eh...not really seeing anything to great in that video...but then again i dont really care for cole..

also..kings jokes were over because king is over, nothing much more to it...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 14, 2010)

That's because you have no soul, heathen.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 14, 2010)

Haha oh God wow


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 14, 2010)

Cole is the best


----------



## Raiden (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm made the wrestling news websites post a link to Batista's 18 year old girl's porn vid lol.


----------



## kingbayo (Dec 14, 2010)

Raiden said:


> I'm made the wrestling news websites post a link to Batista's 18 year old girl's porn vid lol.



.......coldblooded ♫


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 14, 2010)

Dude walked alone in Batista's daughter's pit of danger.


----------



## Grandia (Dec 15, 2010)

Smackdown spoilers:
*Spoiler*: __ 



Smackdown taping for Friday, December 17

For the final WWE Smackdown episode leading to the TLC PPV...

Edge promo starts the show. He introduces a video montage of last few week's events, talks about the World Title match this Sunday, and leaves. Pretty uneventful.

Miz vs. Rey Mysterio is later tonight.

Teddy Long and Edge are talking in back. The TLC match is changed to Fatal Four-way with Del Rio and Mysterio added.

(1) Kofi Kingston & Kaval beat IC champion Dolph Ziggler & Jack Swagger. Great match as expected.

Miz was interviewed by Jack Korpela. He talks about how he has had a busy week and promises to put Orton through a table on Sunday. 

JTG has a new segment called Str8 Outta Brooklyn talking about the TLC PPV. He has a good Justin Beiber joke.

Kelly Kelly and Drew McIntyre are in the back. Drew is hitting on Kelly Kelly, then Kaitlyn interrupts.

"Dashing" Cody Rhodes's weekly grooming tip is about hair and how to blow dry.

(2) Cody Rhodes beat Chris Masters. Short, uneventful match.

(3) WWE champion The Miz beat Rey Mysterio after interference by Del Rio. Great match. Afterward, Edge runs in to help Rey. Teddy Long comes out and makes a tag match for later tonight with Del Rio and Miz vs. Rey and Edge.

Lay-Cool promo time. They try to call off the tables match, then Natalya and Beth Phoenix come out with a table gift wrapped like Christmas present. After typical back and forth banter, Beth unwraps the table and it's pink with a painting of Lay-Cool looking like a couple of witches. Catfight ensues with Beth and Natalya trying to suplex Layla through the table, but Michelle saves her.

(4) WWE Unified tag champions Santino & Koslov beat Tyler Reks & Chavo Guerrero.

(5) WWE champion The Miz & Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio & Edge goes to a No Contest. Kane interferes to have the match thrown out, Edge and Kane go at it, and the entire roster runs out trying to separate them. All hell breaks loose, Drew McIntyre attacks Rey at ringside, and Edge eventually spears Kane. Awesome Ending. End taping.

Post-Smackdown Dark Match: Edge beat World Hvt. champion Kane via DQ; Kane retained the World Title. Kane hit Edge with a chair for the DQ. Kane tried again, but he was speared to close the show.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 15, 2010)

- Jeff Hardy posted the following on his twitter, lashing out in regards to the reports that came out on the night of Final Resolution

AllThaTalkAboutLastSunday....forThoseOfY ouThatBelievedThoseWords...FUCKYOU!!!!So Wrong...SoWrong!!!!!I'm bustingMyAss2 helpTNA...Period!!

Can't StressEnough...ifYouBelievedThoseWords.. .FUCKYOU!!!!!

ThaStoryIsDead...becauseitShouldHaveNeve rBeenBorn!!!SoWrong!!!!!

ThaSadThingIs...I probablyKnowThaFool thatLeakedThatBogusInfo...oneMoreFUCKYOU !!


...

Someone needs to confiscate Jeff's phone(and while we're at it, Matt's as well) for a few days til he sobers up.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 15, 2010)

I was just reading that on wrestlezone. Pretty incriminating tweets. 

Also, what do you think of the reason why Miz is liked by Vince?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 15, 2010)

If you're talking about RAW, I haven't watched it yet.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> If you're talking about RAW, I haven't watched it yet.



Not RAW, .


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 15, 2010)

He worked his ass off and curried the Boss's favor. Like the article stated, that's how Cena got to where he is now and good on him to follow the same example and to take precautions to avoid the backstabbers trying to fuck him over backstage.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 15, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> He worked his ass off and curried the Boss's favor. Like the article stated, that's how Cena got to where he is now and good on him to follow the same example and to take precautions to avoid the backstabbers trying to fuck him over backstage.



What this guy said


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 15, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> Not RAW, .


Miss is a total attitude era mark.  He knows exactly who to watch out for.
Miz; Hoorah.
*HHH ignores Miz*; Noone gets over!
Sheamus; You're awesome Triple Hatche!
HHH; Ok, I'll let you bury me while I get my office gig setup.
Miz; Time to get over!
HHH; What the?!  NOONE GETS OVER!!!
*incoming attempted burial*
Miz; Fuck that.
*incoming defense grid*


----------



## Vox (Dec 16, 2010)

Mad respect for the Miz although it didn't really reveal anything. I thought it was pretty clear from the amount of times we've seen him outside of the ring that he's been working his ass off.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 16, 2010)

Well, I had a thought on the topic, but eh, I'd rather not say.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 16, 2010)

Hmmm. Heres a few interesting news stories in the world of Pro-Wrestling today, courtesy of 



> Todd Grisham was officially removed from the Smackdown broadcast team in favor of Josh Mathews. The Wrestling Observer Newsletter reports that it was suggested that Grisham should try and apply for a full-time position with the Fox Soccer Channel, which is what he does part-time. Grisham had not been on Vince McMahon's good side in the last few months, explaining why Michael Cole was added to the Smackdown team back in October.





> R-Truth is currently off the road with WWE due to walking pneumonia. He contracted it this past week and ended up going into convulsions while traveling. He was immediately rushed to a hospital and several WWE talent were with him when it happened including referee Jack Doan and Rey Mysterio. Truth was later told he was very lucky because oxygen wasn't getting to his brain and if they hadn't gotten him to the hospital quickly he could have died reports The Wrestling Observer Newsletter. He confirmed on Twitter this week that he was hospitalized.





> CM Punk is listed for upcoming WWE Smackdown house show events next week, including main eventing a series of events in four way cage matches involving Kane, Edge and Big Show reports PWInsider. There appears to be no talk of moving Punk back to the Smackdown brand at this time as this is another example of WWE's experimental scheduling using talent from both shows.





> TNA President Dixie Carter announced on her official Twitter account that the company will be working on a "Best of Mick Foley" DVD release. The DVD is expected to be released in April 2011.





> Ring of Honor has signed former TNA star Sonjay Dutt to replace the injured Kenny Omega at this Saturday's "Final Battle" iPPV event. Dutt will be wrestling Eddie Edwards.




Think of them what you will.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 16, 2010)

A "Best Of" DVD for a guy who's only been there for almost two years and had nothing but bad matches? Yeesh...


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 16, 2010)

Well, Mick Foley did say that he wasn't resigning. Maybe this an attempt to smooth over his situation in TNA? 

Nevertheless, the set is going to blow.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 16, 2010)

Oh man, best hardy promo ever.

Or be triangular!
edit:  I.  Am.  Marking.  Young.  And.  Kendrick!


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 17, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> - Jeff Hardy posted the following on his twitter, lashing out in regards to the reports that came out on the night of Final Resolution
> 
> AllThaTalkAboutLastSunday....forThoseOfY ouThatBelievedThoseWords...FUCKYOU!!!!So Wrong...SoWrong!!!!!I'm bustingMyAss2 helpTNA...Period!!
> 
> ...



Or people stop writing stuff about Jeff that they don't have any real information about (Unless you are actually there at the time it happened then in reality you dont know anything).

In past year he has so much going on and shit written about him that he was bound to snap sooner or later.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 17, 2010)

The guy who came out with the info that Jeff didn't look like he could perform actually worked for TNA. Watching the Morgan match again, he only did the most basic shit(punches, kicks, a few Twists of Fates/Hates) and a lot of people are implying that he was fucked up when he blasted the back of Anderson's head open with that chairshot almost two months ago.

Way too much credence to this story to try and wave it off as "pointless internet spectulation".


----------



## Grandia (Dec 17, 2010)

the ladder match at tlc with kofi - swagger - dolph will be dope


----------



## Legend (Dec 17, 2010)

could be match of the night


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 17, 2010)

Ugh. Kofi Kingston. 

Theirs so many other matches on that card that will blow the Intercontinental title match out of water it's not even funny, and I hate the TLC PPV concept.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 17, 2010)

I remember the time when Hell in A Cell, TLC and Elimination Chamber were special. They happened only for those big feuds between guys that really wanted to hurt each other. These matches revolved around the storyline, they helped to advance a storyline. 

Now, the storylines revolve around the match types themselves. It diminishes the match type.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 17, 2010)

Blame having 5 hours of TV every week and a PPV every 3 weeks on average. Post-SummerSlam to the Royal Rumble is generally when the WWE has most of their lowest buyrates, so to combat that, they spam all their big time gimmick PPVs during that 4 month stretch to help. Not smart at all, but I can understand why they'd do it.

Honestly, I hate the Elimination Chamber and TLC matches(ladder matches in general, actually) anyway and could go a few years without seeing either ever again.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 17, 2010)

*blinks*  ....I dislike Miz's character right now.  I am pleased.  He has a bit of heel heat from me.  Good job.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 17, 2010)

Having PPV's for specific match types is like reading the end of the book before you've even started it. It's booking backwards.

With that said, the PPV itself should be pretty good.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 17, 2010)

Watching RAW and up to the "Holy Shit" award. Lawler is coming as quite the asshole. And, man, I'd fucking smash Vickie. 

Wade's going to be really good really soon as long as they keep him away from Orton. He's got the talking down for the most part, just needs to work on the in-ring aspect a bit more.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 17, 2010)

Missed Smackdown.


----------



## Grandia (Dec 17, 2010)

dude on the left  knows whats up 


Morrison better watch out......again


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 18, 2010)

He's scared.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 18, 2010)

I'd have been going for Maryse or Alicia myself, but boobs iz boobs. 

The segment with the Miz Demon girl getting a Slammy and Miz coming out and taking it away was great. Miz has really upped his game this year.

Props to Morrison for taking that ladder bump. Looked fuckin' sick.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 18, 2010)

Y'know... as much as LayCool is great, I'm kinda tired of McCool always being protected and Layla doing *all* the jobs and being the main one to get her ass kicked.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 18, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Y'know... as much as LayCool is great, I'm kinda tired of McCool always being protected and Layla doing *all* the jobs and being the main one to get her ass kicked.


This is utterly true.  Also, you notice the angry black girl in that pic?  I'm hearing mixed reactions on the Miz Girl Slammy section, good to see that it's generating talk.  Gotta admit, he's really running with the ball.  His match with Ray was ok, but his stomps look terrible.  Ha, I'm totally nitpicking Miz.


----------



## Grandia (Dec 18, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Y'know... as much as LayCool is great, I'm kinda tired of McCool always being protected and Layla doing *all* the jobs and being the main one to get her ass kicked.



the darker skinned ones in tag teams always do the job, look at devon in team 3d 

"Devon, get the tables!"

"Yes massa"


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 18, 2010)

Damn you! I just woke up my roommate from laughing my ass off at that. 

Michael Cole winning the "... And I Quote!" award was greatness. He and Punk work great together, too. Too bad Lawler has to be there to fuck it all up.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> I remember the time when Hell in A Cell, TLC and Elimination Chamber were special. They happened only for those big feuds between guys that really wanted to hurt each other. These matches revolved around the storyline, they helped to advance a storyline.
> 
> Now, the storylines revolve around the match types themselves. It diminishes the match type.



The Elimination Chamber was never about feuds. It has always been a spectacle match.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Dec 18, 2010)

The Elimination Chamber is just a really easy way to get the titles in the hands of the guys who are going to main event Wrestlemania without having to book much beforehand.

The Elimination Chamber has become a yearly event on the road to Wrestlemania and I don't think it's any less special than it used to be honestly. TLC and HIAC have been spammed badly though. Especially HIAC, boy has that match type been ruined.

Also, please don't do MITB at Wrestlemania this year. Three in one year was way too much.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2010)

its official; i am gay for cm punk pek




Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Blame having 5 hours of TV every week and a PPV every 3 weeks on average. Post-SummerSlam to the Royal Rumble is generally when the WWE has most of their lowest buyrates, so to combat that, they spam all their big time gimmick PPVs during that 4 month stretch to help. Not smart at all, but I can understand why they'd do it.
> 
> Honestly, I hate the Elimination Chamber and TLC matches(ladder matches in general, actually) anyway and could go a few years without seeing either ever again.



goddammit i thought i was the only one who hated ladder matches.. THEY ABSOLUTELY NEVER MAKE SENSE


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 18, 2010)

Ladder matches I love, a PPV abusing them I hate....wrestlers over doing spots with them annoys me to. 
A well done ladder match will always be awesome tho, same for classic cage matches...not that those really exist anymore..


----------



## Grandia (Dec 18, 2010)

you can hate ladder matches, but the kofi stilts from WM26 was dope


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm good with ladders.  Tables are the dudleys thing, they really don't need to be overused and a chair is a weapon.  What makes a ladder so good (and thus the hardys who specialized in them so popular) is that climbing aspect.  The goal is clearly defeined.  Beat all foes down, ascend ladder, claim goal.  Not even in that order aside from the ending.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2010)

Grandia said:


> you can hate ladder matches, but the kofi stilts from WM26 was dope



yes.. sometimes we see new stuff.. but mostly, they're meh...



Agmaster said:


> I'm good with ladders.  Tables are the dudleys thing, they really don't need to be overused and a chair is a weapon.  What makes a ladder so good (and thus the hardys who specialized in them so popular) is that climbing aspect.  The goal is clearly defeined.  Beat all foes down, ascend ladder, claim goal.  Not even in that order aside from the ending.



exactly, finishing spots got old...


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 18, 2010)

I was just thinking:  Does Money in the Bank at Wrestlemania do more harm than good to wrestlers and the promotion? It's probably been discussed a million times already, but I'll continue. 

I was looking back at Wrestlemania cards from Wrestlemania 21 on, (the Wrestlemania's where a MTIB took place). I noticed that in those Manias, there haven't been too many  Intercontinental Title defenses, and not that many U.S Championship defense. Mostly because those Champions weren't defending their respective belt, they were trying to win MITB. 

"On the grandest stage of them all"  "Where Stars are born and Legends are made" blah blah blah,  the Intercontinental Champion and sometimes the U.S Champion is not defending his belt. Doesn't this diminish those respective championship belts, and the  mid card guys that constantly fight for the belts when Mania is not around? 

Wrestlemania's the opportunity for young guys to show their in ring abilities, it's an opportunity to show that that fighting for a belt is glorious and no easy task... It's an opportunity to advance a great feud and continue it later on... use it to create new storylines and feuds

Instead all mid card belt contenders and the belt holder himself are relegated to climbing ladders to grab _not a championship belt_... but a contract to fight for one of the two major championship belts in the future.

6 guys try to climb a ladder to win a ticket to a future Championship titleshot. 1 guy wins, gets a championship titleshot etc...the others loose, and that's the end of their story. No grudge was ended, no person had the final say in his respective fued... there's just 5 guys loosing.  How do you create a story after that?   How will you be remembered after that fight? You'll only be remembered for what insane stunt you pulled with a ladder?   What good is that? 

So what do you guys think?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2010)

midcard titles were diminished even before MITB


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 18, 2010)

Khris said:


> midcard titles were diminished even before MITB



I guess with more championship belts, the prestige of mid card titles wears off...

Still, would there would be more interest and prestige, if either the U.S or Intercon Champion had to defend his belt at Mania?


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> I was just thinking:  Does Money in the Bank at Wrestlemania do more harm than good to wrestlers and the promotion? It's probably been discussed a million times already, but I'll continue.
> 
> I was looking back at Wrestlemania cards from Wrestlemania 21 on, (the Wrestlemania's where a MTIB took place). I noticed that in those Manias, there haven't been too many  Intercontinental Title defenses, and not that many U.S Championship defense. Mostly because those Champions weren't defending their respective belt, they were trying to win MITB.
> 
> ...


Money in the bank is a waste of a match at Wrestlemania. I think the WWE finally figured it out and instead made the Money in the Bank its own event.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 18, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Money in the bank is a waste of a match at Wrestlemania. I think the WWE finally figured it out and instead made the Money in the Bank its own event.



Even though it has it's own PPV, You think we'll see MITB again at Wrestlemania 27?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 18, 2010)

Eh. I don't see WWE taking Money in the Bank off the WrestleMania card anytime in the near future, unless they decide they'd rather go back to having pointless filler matches that go for about 5 minutes just to get certain wrestlers on the card (see WrestleMania XX).

Without MITB, a lot of mid-carders are missing out on WrestleMania.



> you can hate ladder matches, but the kofi stilts from WM26 was dope



That was by far the worst spot in that match. Didn't make sense in the slightest, which ironically is a reflection of every Kofi Kingston match.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 18, 2010)

Wrestlemania XX wasn't that bad IMO. The Rock and Sock and Evolution match was probably one of the most underrated matches of the event.

If you want pointless filler matches, look no further than Diva matches. How they get any time at all annoys the shit out of me. I think I'd rather have a five minute quick match with 2 nobodies than see a Divas match.

 Plus, there's really no point in having an Intercon and U.S championship belt (or any of them) if the champions aren't defending them at a big event like Mania. Combine the two if it brings more prestige, but at least have one of the titles defended. 

MITB is just a match where wrestlers impress us with high flying maneuvers and stunts...no story, no feud, no grudge to be resolved, just 6-8 guys fighting, not for a belt, but for a chance to get the belt. And some guys... It's good to see and all, but I don't think it helps the midcarders develop.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 18, 2010)

> Wrestlemania XX wasn't that bad IMO. The Rock and Sock and Evolution match was probably one of the most underrated matches of the event.



I agree, WrestleMania XX was a pretty good show. Lets be honest here though, both of the multi-man tag matches and the Cruiserweight Open were completely unnecessary and were just there so that Rey Mysterio, Booker T, Rob Van Dam and Chavo Guererro could get on the card.

Essentially, my point is that cramming in 6-8 guys that deserve to be on the main roster is probably better than having 3-4 four separate 6 minute filler matches that are filled with guys who should be on the pre-show Battle Royal. It's kind of the lesser of two evils.




> MITB is just a match where wrestlers impress us with high flying maneuvers and stunts...no story, no feud, no grudge to be resolved, just 6-8 guys fighting, not for a belt, but for a chance to get the belt. And some guys... It's good to see and all, but I don't think it helps the midcarders develop.



It depends on the booking, really. But yeah, I'd say thats a pretty accurate assessment of the majority of the MITB matches over the years. I'd rather it be on 'Mania than it's own PPV, though.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 18, 2010)

Is anyone watching the ROH Final Battle iPPV at the moment?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 18, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:
			
		

> I agree, WrestleMania XX was a pretty good show. Lets be honest here though, both of the multi-man tag matches and the Cruiserweight Open were completely unnecessary and were just there so that Rey Mysterio, Booker T, Rob Van Dam and Chavo Guererro could get on the card.
> 
> Essentially, my point is that cramming in 6-8 guys that deserve to be on the main roster is probably better than having 3-4 four separate 6 minute filler matches that are filled with guys who should be on the pre-show Battle Royal. It's kind of the lesser of two evils.



See, I wouldn't mind a MITB for _established_ stars like RVD Bookter T, Rey Mysterio, and even Chavo Guererro. It probably would be a better use of talent  to some degree. Just have a maximum of 4 or 5 guys in MITB match. But for guys that are still developing in mid card, you know they're not gonna win, and you know even after MITB, they won't get another title shot. They're just there to play the flashy monkey. That's all they do in MITB. That purpose will die out after a while.  

Have a triple threat match for the Inter con title, or a Fatal 4 way if there's too many mid card guys on the roster at mania. Everyone gets in on a match, and the title probably gets a little more prestige. 

But if older guys want a title shot, go to MITB. Newer guys, unless they're about to break in to the main event scene, shouldn't be in it.

Edit: I haven't seen an ROH show in a while. I hear there's an epic feud going on between a masked guy and a big fat guy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> I guess with more championship belts, the prestige of mid card titles wears off...
> 
> Still, would there would be more interest and prestige, if either the U.S or Intercon Champion had to defend his belt at Mania?



not really, have two midcard titles is actually a great idea.. what they need is to join the main championships.. since midcarders will always be more than maineventers... 

mid card belts were diminished because the wwe championship became a joke by 2001.. or was it 2002..


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 18, 2010)

Khris said:


> not really, have two midcard titles is actually a great idea.. what they need is to join the main championships.. since midcarders will always be more than maineventers...



I guess you can keep 2 mid card belts.  Come to think of it, there were 3 mid card championship belts a decade ago... Intercontinental, European (probably the less relevant of the 3) and the Hardcore Championships. But there was only 1 top championship belt. 



> mid card belts were diminished because the wwe championship became a joke by 2001.. or was it 2002..



Well, I guess after they split the belts it became a joke. that was in 2002.  However, salt was added to the wound when the Spinner belt arrived. All legitimacy was lost there.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 18, 2010)

The WWE and WHC belts have as much prestige as the WWE says they have, one of the pluses from having no competition to say otherwise


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 19, 2010)

Was gonna go to the ROH show tonight, should have bought tickets .


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 19, 2010)

yeah i heard Generico and steen was damn close to 5 stars


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ps0SvdDrVuw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U17MeGB9Mn4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Who doesn't love a hardcore battle royal?


----------



## Vox (Dec 19, 2010)

Why the hell don't they have Dashing Cody Rhodes in a solid program yet? Good on the mic? Check. Decent in the ring? Check. Good looking, no homo? Check. And he's only improving. 

Theres only so far his Grooming Tips and random matches can get him over. He should swap with DiBiase come next Draft.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 19, 2010)

I got his full theme by the way.  Very dashing.


----------



## Vox (Dec 19, 2010)

Got a link?


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 19, 2010)

Vox said:


> Why the hell don't they have Dashing Cody Rhodes in a solid program yet? Good on the mic? Check. Decent in the ring? Check. Good looking, no homo? Check. And he's only improving.
> 
> Theres only so far his Grooming Tips and random matches can get him over. He should swap with DiBiase come next Draft.



oh god not here too

Dood gets no reaction what so ever ,and his gimmick is shit, and repetitive


good on the mic please, any fucker could do his gimick


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 19, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> oh god not here too
> 
> Dood gets no reaction what so ever ,and his gimmick is shit, and repetitive
> 
> ...



Wow, Its been a long time since I've read that bad of a post. Rhodes is pulling this gimmick off incredibly well, do you just not watch him or something? 

Really, with the amount of anger that seems to be in your post, I'm going to take it as just a bitter angry fan...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> oh god not here too
> 
> Dood gets no reaction what so ever ,and his gimmick is shit, and repetitive
> 
> ...



sounds like some grooming tips didn't work


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 19, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> Wow, Its been a long time since I've read that bad of a post. Rhodes is pulling this gimmick off incredibly well, do you just not watch him or something?
> 
> Really, with the amount of anger that seems to be in your post, I'm going to take it as just a bitter angry fan...



why would i be bitter, the wwe thinks about as high of him as i do obviously

he isn't pulling of his gimmick well, its cringe worthy to watch his vinginetes and the crowd doesn't give him any reaction


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 19, 2010)

Cody Rhodes is iight, nothin special. He can talk on da mic, nd he's a decent wrestler, but I just dont think he's main event material.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2010)

he still hasn't got a proper feud yet... can't judge him with low card matches only..


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 19, 2010)

Khris said:


> he still hasn't got a proper feud yet... can't judge him with low card matches only..



dood has had tag tittles, and run of heat,  and feud with fucking dx, and the crowd never once gave a shat


rhodes just isn't that good


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> dood has had tag tittles, and run of heat,  and feud with fucking dx, and the crowd never once gave a shat
> 
> 
> rhodes just isn't that good



since DX ppl never gave a shit about the tag titles until santilov ( and cena for a night)

heat run against fodder don't mean shit..

feud with dx when he was with legacy, he wasn't dashing then 


crowed never gave a shit, cuz he never a got a good feud.. also, his "MY FACE" tantrum gets the crowed worked pretty well..


rhodes has something kofi,morrison, and most midcarders lack; personality..


----------



## Darc (Dec 19, 2010)

I think the crowd diggs Cody, he gets a decent reaction, dat theme song 

I for one love his Dashing gimmick.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 19, 2010)

Dashing is pretty much the shit right now. Are you sure you're not watching his matches from when he was with Holly?

Crowd gives him good reactions, he works his gimmick perfectly, and is damn good in the ring. I'll have to see how he can actually handle a non tag team feud before I form feelings on if he can main event.

But imo I'd put a strap of some sort on this man pronto. Can you imagine him leaving the ring mid-match to check his reflection in the IC title?


----------



## Sarun (Dec 19, 2010)

Well, TLC PPV is not Dashing unfortunately but it would be lol to see him in IC title match. He could play his gimmick in ladder bump (on his face) spots.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gd07eg50roM[/YOUTUBE]

[Sarcasm]oh my god his heat is so astounding they should put the belt on him right now [/sarcasm] 



Cody couldn't get heat with a blow torch



Khris said:


> since DX ppl never gave a shit about the tag titles until santilov ( and cena for a night)
> 
> heat run against fodder don't mean shit..
> 
> feud with dx when he was with legacy, he wasn't dashing then


 The Fucking Spirit  Squad got heat against DX



> rhodes has something kofi,morrison, and most midcarders lack; personality..



LOL morrsion lacks mic skills he has plenty of personality thogh

Kofi has plenty of personality  too he just doesn't get  any mic time  so it all has to come out in the ring, if you notice Kofi is so fucking over he could legitimately win RR or MITB this year



> But imo I'd put a strap of some sort on this man pronto. Can you imagine him leaving the ring mid-match to check his reflection in the IC title?


 iv seen that done  befoer , it would be nothing special


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 19, 2010)

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOA

YOU'RE ONLY SMOKE AND MIRRORS!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 19, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gd07eg50roM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [Sarcasm]oh my god his heat is so astounding they should put the belt on him right now [/sarcasm]
> 
> ...


1) He doesn't have straight booing, but he has reaction. Def enough to be a good tweener. 

2) The Spirit Squad had a fun yet easy to hate gimmick, so they got heat from being hated, not for feuding with DX

3)Kofi barely has any personallity, and loololol @ Morrison. And sure, Kofi could pull off a MITB win, but as the past has shown, you don't have to be fully there to win it (see Kennedy, Punk, Swags, Miz). Royal Rumble? Um, how about no. 

4) of course you've seen it done before. IT'S 2010. EVERYTHING HAS BEEN DONE BEFORE

5) Did you actually WATCH the match you posted? Fucker got a decent working out of Mark Henry man. 


S.A.F said:


> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOA
> 
> YOU'RE ONLY SMOKING MIRRORS!


Fix'd


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 19, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> 1) He doesn't have straight booing, but he has reaction. Def enough to be a good tweener.


 his music hits and u can hear a pindrop where is this reaction you speak of


> 2) The Spirit Squad had a fun yet easy to hate gimmick, so they got heat from being hated, not for feuding with DX


 in theory so should rhodes, yet he is heatless



> 3)Kofi barely has any personallity, and loololol @ Morrison. And sure, Kofi could pull off a MITB win, but as the past has shown, you don't have to be fully there to win it (see Kennedy, Punk, Swags, Miz). Royal Rumble? Um, how about no.


 why not who else is gonna win it, its time to pull the trigger 

Kofi showed during his feud with Orton he has plenty of personality he just needs to be allowed to use it



> 4) of course you've seen it done before. IT'S 2010. EVERYTHING HAS BEEN DONE BEFORE


 exactly so it wouldn't  be any thing specail




> 5) Did you actually WATCH the match you posted? Fucker got a decent working out of Mark Henry man.


 not really, if was 5 minutes of typical shit


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm going to start actually following wrestling again for the first time in...tch, three years.

Yay.

Not much hapening in the WWE though so I guess I'll ignore them until something good happens.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 19, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> his music hits and u can hear a pindrop where is this reaction you speak of
> 
> in theory so should rhodes, yet he is heatless


 I don't think you know what reaction sounds like bro 
Weren't you the one defending Vickie's X-Pac heat as "heat is heat"?


> why not who else is gonna win it, its time to pull the trigger


 Don't confuse WWE needing to push new talent with him being ready for a push, because he's not when it comes to personality or charisma or anything past having a good match



> Kofi showed during his feud with Orton he has plenty of personality he just needs to be allowed to use it


So vandalizing a car and doing a big spot is personality? WOW!! I guess Jeff and Morrison really DO have personality and charisma! I'VE BIN RONG 4 SEW LONG



> exactly so it wouldn't  be any thing special


 If that's the case, why do anything in wrestling at all? by your logic everything is a rehash soooooo why bother with rasslin at all? 




> not really, if was 5 minutes of typical shit


 For what it was it was a good match, just like the ones he's been grinding out on SD! for a while now.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 19, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I'm going to start actually following wrestling again for the first time in...tch, three years.
> 
> Yay.
> 
> Not much hapening in the WWE though so I guess I'll ignore them until something good happens.



>Nexus
The Miz Breaking through the Glass ceiling
Youth Movement
Guys form the indies getting their fair chances
the Old and Busted guys are leaving
the Road to Wrestlemania is starting

yeah not much happening....


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 19, 2010)

haha, testing to see if Cody gets a reaction when he has a fight with Henry? That's hardly fair, every mid carder that goes against Henry gets no reaction. A lot of it has to do with the fact that Mark Hengry doesn't know how to work a crowd either, so when a crowd sees a small person like Cody beating down Henry there is barely any sympathy.

The statement about Morrison having personality is hilarious. If Morrison had personality, he would have been pushed long time ago. Flying+personality = ratings, even if he couldn't talk (which Cody has both, body language and promo abilities and he's still growing in those aspects while Morrison is growing at a very slow rate).

Cody is a good wrestler, way better than his peer Ted. It's not fair to rate his work with DX, because when he was part of Legacy he had no individuality which was the biggest gripe against that staple. Cody did not benefit much from Legacy in the long term.

Anyway, Cody has been given a really stale and over done gimmick, and has turned it into something colorful and vibrant. He has a uniqueness and enthusiasm that isn't matched by most of the WWE roster, so I would say he is doing a good job and he has a pretty bright future.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 19, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> >Nexus



Untalened faction used badly. 



> The Miz Breaking through the Glass ceiling



The Miz isn't motivation to do anything except turn off your television.



> Youth Movement
> Guys form the indies getting their fair chances
> the Old and Busted guys are leaving



These are good things. 



> the Road to Wrestlemania is starting



UNDERTAKER VS. WADE BARRETT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

...no thanks.

Hey, I might flip on RAW now and then to see if anything good is happening. I just don't really have any plans to follow it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 19, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I don't think you know what reaction sounds like bro
> Weren't you the one defending Vickie's X-Pac heat as "heat is heat"?


dood when Vickie shows up the  entire arena erupts  in nothign but hate and loathing

when Cody shows up Crickets chirp there 

that is the difference between a reaction and no reaction


> Don't confuse WWE needing to push new talent with him being ready for a push, because he's not when it comes to personality or charisma or anything past having a good match


 when he gets  mic time its good, When he is in an actual feud he plays his role perfectly, 
he has plenty of personality and charisma, the crowd loves him he is easily the most over midcarder on SD [unless ur going to count Rey in the mid card]



> So vandalizing a car and doing a big spot is personality? WOW!! I guess Jeff and Morrison really DO have personality and charisma! I'VE BIN RONG 4 SEW LONG


 Kofi did more then just that man


> If that's the case, why do anything in wrestling at all? by your logic everything is a rehash soooooo why bother with rasslin at all?


 cause u  can put different spins on things

nexus is allot like the NWO but its Different enough to be it's own Entity


> For what it was it was a good match, just like the ones he's been grinding out on SD! for a while now.


yes his match with masters  was an amazing clinic of wrestling *golf claps* 



> haha, testing to see if Cody gets a reaction when he has a fight with Henry?


 that was just one instance

he NEVER gets a reaction

goal celebration

goal celebration


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 19, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Untalened faction used badly.
> 
> The Miz isn't motivation to do anything except turn off your television.
> 
> ...


I do not know you sir but I already hate you. 


Zen-aku said:


> dood when Vickie shows up the  entire arena erupts  in nothign but hate and loathing
> 
> when Cody shows up Crickets chirp there
> 
> ...



Your just a lost soul Rage Brother. So sad


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 19, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> So vandalizing a car and doing a big spot is personality? WOW!! I guess Jeff and Morrison really DO have personality and charisma! I'VE BIN RONG 4 SEW LONG



Which Jeff are you referring to?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 19, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I do not know you sir but I already hate you.



Used to that reaction. Especailly in the IWC where hatred is king.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 19, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I do not know you sir but I already hate you.


 me as well



> Your just a lost soul Rage Brother. So sad


 i just like good heels 

Like this magnificent bastard



ADR is your next world champ

but you already knew that


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 19, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Which Jeff are you referring to?


Hardy


Zaelapolopollo said:


> Used to that reaction. Especailly in the IWC where hatred is king.


Smashing


Zen-aku said:


> me as well
> 
> i just like good heels
> 
> ...



I do love me some Del Rio. I actually thought unmasking him would've been fatal. Looks like I was wrong


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 19, 2010)

You guys read the ADR interview?  Pretty good stuff, he's going to make an even better face one day.  But I do enjoy the heel run.  Also, Cody is awesome and you're right, Henry doesn't know how to work a crowd, never thought of that.  Maybe that's why he is the testing block?  Because it's one of the most difficult matches to make look good.  To actually have people interested.  Remember when Miz went through him?  He trying to injure the guy.  Took him out of mitb i think.  Just something to think about.

Kofi's also very good, tonight I don't want him to win but this to be the equivalent to Miz vs Jomo vs DBD.  His real bumping up, thus if and when he wins mitb, rr, or a #1 contender match, he immediately goes for it.

Also, anyone know a chatroom to check while watching this?  Half the fun is complaining.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 19, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I do love me some Del Rio. I actually thought unmasking him would've been fatal. Looks like I was wrong


 me as well

Goes to show that the guys in management do occasionally know what theyre doing [Daniel bryan's whole run is a good example]



Agmaster said:


> Also, anyone know a chatroom to check while watching this?  Half the fun is complaining.



Check out Wrestling forum, they are always suitably bitchy

speaking of which any one have a stream?


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 19, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Check out Wrestling forum, they are always suitably bitchy
> 
> speaking of which any one have a stream?


DBD's looks good on paper, but it's missing that oomf so far.  As for WF, already there.  You see my name in the TLC thread son.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 19, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Hardy



Figured but wanted to make sure.

Well you're entired to your opinion but I'm pretty sure Jeff is quite charismatic. He's always been over.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 19, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Used to that reaction. Especailly in the IWC where hatred is king.



Ugh. Says the guy with the most lame, cynical views on Pro-Wrestling in general. If anyone here is a typical product of the IWC it's you, friend.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey I won't deny I'm cynical. i swore off pro wrestling for al these years because I was convinced it had turned into total shit and there was no going back to anything resembling quality.

But I'm trying to fix that. Just because I don't watch the WWE now doesn't mean I'm giving up on pro wrestling as a whole anymore.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 19, 2010)

Good finish to Ziggler/Swagger/Kingston


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 19, 2010)

I thought it was pretty contrived.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 19, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> I thought it was pretty contrived.



Eh, fit his gimmick, didn't make anyone look weak. I like it. Also, King totally just buried Striker's gimmick

EDIT: Double Sharpshooter ftw


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 19, 2010)

I loved that finish.  AND the Diva table finish.  Best use of a botch ever.  The hesitation and everything made that ending pretty good.  Ugh...kane's talking...and I don't care.  ADR, take his belt.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh look it's the guy who thinks DDP was a good wrestler and draw


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 19, 2010)

Mcgilicutty fucks every thing up!


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 19, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Mcgilicutty fucks every thing up!


LOL I know right!  That dude makes the most epic botches.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 19, 2010)

Raptor Diego said:


> Oh look it's the guy who thinks DDP was a good wrestler and draw



he was decent in the ring. had a lot of natural charisma.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 19, 2010)

Raptor Diego said:


> Oh look it's the guy who thinks DDP was a good wrestler and draw



PWI Most Improved Wrestler of the Year (1996)[1]
PWI ranked him # 4 of the 500 best singles wrestlers of the year in the PWI 500 in 1997 & 1998.
PWI Feud of the Year (1997) vs. Macho Man Randy Savage
PWI Most Hated Wrestler of the Year (1999)
PWI ranked him #65 of the top 500 singles wrestlers of the "PWI Years" in 2003

God he's just awful isn't he. I'm sure you have ample proof of how hw as not a good wrestler and din't draw.

So, I'm waiting. Please produce WCW sales figures that show he wasn't a draw. Please highlight the flaws in his moveset that display his inability to wrestle.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 19, 2010)

Miz and Morrison feud confirmed. :WOW


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 19, 2010)

Possibly the best Ladder Match I've ever seen.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 19, 2010)

Morrison/Sheamus

MOTN


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 19, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> he was decent in the ring. had a lot of natural charisma.


This


Zen-aku said:


> Morrison/Sheamus
> 
> MOTN


This. I may hate Morrison but he thrives in his natural spotmonkey territory


Zaelapolopollo said:


> PWI Most Improved Wrestler of the Year (1996)[1]
> PWI ranked him # 4 of the 500 best singles wrestlers of the year in the PWI 500 in 1997 & 1998.
> PWI Feud of the Year (1997) vs. Macho Man Randy Savage
> PWI Most Hated Wrestler of the Year (1999)
> ...


*citing PWI as a source in a legit convo*

But he was a decent worker and draw imo. Not great, but pretty good


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 19, 2010)

Go Randy!
I'm with you man!
(Even though I know Miz will win because of champion time :/)


----------



## Shadow (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh look it's Randy vs Miz lets see who puts the best punch kick lame clothesline together.  Good non-wrestling match here ahahaha


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 19, 2010)

I agree with Chaos Ghost's post entirely. PWI = LOLz. I would say DDP was pretty good when he wanted to be, but he wasn't a ridiculously versatile talent or anything like that. Not to mention, he was only good for a few years (he started wrestling in his mid-late 30's).


----------



## Shadow (Dec 19, 2010)

HOLY SHIT A SUPLEX !!!! A Wrestling Move!!!!  totally unexpected in this fight.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 19, 2010)

Maybe match of the year.  that finish was sweet


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 19, 2010)

The most idiotic finish to a table match I've ever seen.
Well done WWE.
Only this you could give Miz the victory.

2 bests in one night. I'm surprised.
One Epic Win, another Epic Fail.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Dec 19, 2010)

Lol match restarted

EDIT: Miz still wins! Miz is awesome. All you haters gonna hate.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 19, 2010)

I liked it. Protects Randy Orton while making Miz look smart and cunning. Good finish.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 19, 2010)

Double Epic Fail?


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 19, 2010)

That Finish was win

Heeltistic beauty [or is it Heeltastic?]


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 19, 2010)

Dumb finish. Shoulda just went with the first one


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 19, 2010)

I read that WWE will be making the Miz look like an undeserving champion throughout his title reign. So I wouldn't expect much fair matches with the Miz.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow Royal Rumble is going to suck...........Miz vs Morrison for the title.  Obviously MIz gets to hold on for two ppv's.  Its SOOOOOO NOT AWESOME


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Dec 19, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Wow Royal Rumble is going to suck...........Miz vs Morrison for the title.  Obviously MIz gets to hold on for two ppv's.  Its SOOOOOO NOT AWESOME



What the hell is this. 

Miz vs Morrison is going to be awesome. Cry moar.


----------



## Darc (Dec 19, 2010)

Miz v/s Orton was really good, former tag champ feud now, I like. Trips must be coming back for Sheamus, won't look good for Trips that Morrison beat him twice some Trips will bury him lol.

Cena as main event... WWE making world titles look like mid card events lololol


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 19, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Wow Royal Rumble is going to suck...........Miz vs Morrison for the title.  Obviously MIz gets to hold on for two ppv's.  Its SOOOOOO NOT AWESOME



Miz and Morrison have had nothign but good matches in the past


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Dec 19, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Miz and Morrison have had nothign but good matches in the past



Just a case of haters gonna hate.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 19, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> *citing PWI as a source in a legit convo*
> 
> But he was a decent worker and draw imo. Not great, but pretty good



It's better than nothing and that's all the dumb DDP hater had.

Fact is, anyone who saw Page and Savage's feud knew it was good. Anyone who saw his matches knew he was good. But if a person is going to be a retard and say "no, it was terrible" in fthe face of these obvious truths, you have to go and find something.

Or you could just throw up your hands and give up. But I prefer to be mocking and aggressive. A flaw but i can't help ti some times.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 19, 2010)

Definitely MOTN


----------



## Darc (Dec 19, 2010)

This fatal 4 way is fucking poppin


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 19, 2010)

Miz's win was teh best thing ever.

ADR's dive was painful.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow what a great fucking match.  Match of the Year candidate for sure.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 19, 2010)

Lol Dashing.
Houston, we have a problem.  You are the problem.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh yes..Cody rhodes gets such an amazing reaction


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 19, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Oh yes..Cody rhodes gets such an amazing reaction



uh...are you watching it on mute?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Dec 19, 2010)

Cody Rhodes is awesome.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 19, 2010)

With an F, not a ph.  Cody is drawing heat.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 19, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> uh...are you watching it on mute?



no one made a sound when he came out

Cheap heat doesn't count ether


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 19, 2010)

Saying 'Dashing' Cody Rhodes doesn't draw heat is fucking delusional at this point.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 19, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Saying 'Dashing' Cody Rhodes doesn't draw heat is fucking delusional at this point.



Cheap heat doesn't count

resorting to cheap heat is a sign of desperation


----------



## Darc (Dec 19, 2010)

Someone threw a Knuckle Head DVD back at Big Show, when will they stop promoting that fail ass movie?


----------



## Shadow (Dec 19, 2010)

They should have ended the PPV with the TLC match.  That would have made me feel better


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 19, 2010)

So far so bad ME


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 19, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Cheap heat doesn't count
> 
> resorting to cheap heat is a sign of desperation



So you're completely delusional. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 19, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Cheap heat doesn't count
> 
> resorting to cheap heat is a sign of desperation



"Heat is heat"


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 19, 2010)

Best parts so far are bowling for stairs, a seated neck folds, FMOD counter.


Creepiest zoom in ever on cena.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 19, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Fix'd



I blame WWE's awful audio for Smackdown. I can barely make out half the theme lyrics when i watch Smackdown as opposed to RAW where you can hear everyone's theme clear.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 19, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> So you're completely delusional. Thanks for clarifying.



its not delusional 

if you have to resorting to cheap heat means your normal material is shit ,


----------



## Vox (Dec 19, 2010)

Dude, sick bump from Del Rio. Highlight from TLC, no doubt.

EDIT: Until 'Woooo-oooaah'


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 19, 2010)

Vox said:


> EDIT: Only *every *heel in history used cheap heat.



yes but that not the only way they can get it


----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2010)

So Edge is champion? Cool beans.

Guess they gave up on getting Kane over _over_ with this new gen., 



Darc said:


> Someone threw a Knuckle Head DVD back at Big Show, when will they stop promoting that fail ass movie?



.



Shadow said:


> Wow Royal Rumble is going to suck...........Miz vs Morrison for the title.  Obviously MIz gets to hold on for two ppv's.  Its SOOOOOO NOT AWESOME



Wouldn't be surprised if another wrestler is thrown into the mix.

Or maybe two .


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 19, 2010)

How was the Morrison/Sheamus match?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> The Fucking Spirit  Squad got heat against DX



they're male cheerleaders.. doesn't get anymore annoying  

spirit squad had more depth than legacy though.. legacy were just cheap orton knock offs.. 



> LOL morrsion lacks mic skills he has plenty of personality thogh
> 
> Kofi has plenty of personality  too he just doesn't get  any mic time  so it all has to come out in the ring, if you notice Kofi is so fucking over he could legitimately win RR or MITB this year



they lack personality, not just mic skills.. 

morrison: you're bully 
crowd:  
sheamus: 

his facial expression is stupid 

kofi could mainevent, i think vox only asked why cody isn't in a solid program, doesn't mean main event.. just a proper mid-card feud.. if you feel he's not over enough for a mid-card feud than you're delusional or just plain hatin


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 19, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> How was the Morrison/Sheamus match?



Match of the night


----------



## Vox (Dec 20, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> yes but that not the only way they can get it



At the start of their careers, yeah it is.

EDIT: Unless you get a Sheamus/Lesnar like push.


----------



## Grandia (Dec 20, 2010)

if kofi doesnt win mitb, that shit is fucked up, he's the most over midcarder to not have a world title.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2010)

kofi needs another grudge feud..


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 20, 2010)

Vox said:


> At the start of their careers, yeah it is.
> 
> EDIT: Unless you get a Sheamus/Lesnar like push.



ADR gets plenty of heat with out it

Jack Swagger got tons of heat with out it

God Knows Barret Gets heat with out it


----------



## Vox (Dec 20, 2010)

Grandia said:


> if kofi doesnt win mitb, that shit is fucked up, he's the most over midcarder to not have a world title.



I think I heard Christians heart just break.



Zen-aku said:


> ADR gets plenty of heat with out it
> 
> Jack Swagger got tons of heat with out it
> 
> God Knows Barret Gets heat with out it



ADR was a recipient of one of those major pushes from the get-go as I mentioned in the edit. When your television debut after weeks of promos is against one of the top 2 faces of the show and you win cleanly, you've been given a push. Barret only got real heat with the Nexus. And everyone knows how pushed they were.

Swagger did use _cheap _heat to get over. He still does. Last I saw, he did it in Texas. King of Oklahoma, anyone?

Not that it matters. Heat is heat.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 20, 2010)

Vox said:


> ADR was a recipient of one of those major pushes from the get-go as I mentioned in the edit. When your television debut after weeks of promos is against one of the top 2 faces of the show and you win cleanly, you've been given a push.


 id agree if it wasn't for the fact he stayed over with out a solid feud


> Swagger did use _cheap _heat to get over. He still does. Last I saw, he did it in Texas. King of Oklahoma, anyone?


 Most of his head during his title reign was form  him playign his gimmick, going on about all of his amateur accomplishments


Not that it matters. Heat is heat.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 20, 2010)

PPV of the Year


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 20, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> PPV of the Year





Your sig is glorious!!!


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 20, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> its not delusional
> 
> if you have to resorting to cheap heat means your normal material is shit ,



How else would you get heat? The only way for someone to get "real" heat is when a heel interacts with a face. Cody Rhodes hasn't been booked to beat up any faces, so how could you judge whether he can get real heat or not?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 20, 2010)

So the only example of "cheap heat" I can recall off the top of my head is when Randy insulted Eddie's death years ago. Are there any other examples people can provide?  Just curious.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 20, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> How else would you get heat? The only way for someone to get "real" heat is when a heel interacts with a face. Cody Rhodes hasn't been booked to beat up any faces, so how could you judge whether he can get real heat or not?


 cause i named plenty of guys who got heat with out resorting to  insulting the crowd



Zaelapolopollo said:


> So the only example of "cheap heat" I can recall off the top of my head is when Randy insulted Eddie's death years ago. Are there any other examples people can provide?  Just curious.



Cheap heat is when ever the heel comes out and insults the crowd usually naming the city by name singling them out out


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> ADR gets plenty of heat with out it


put up against rey rey



> Jack Swagger got tons of heat with out it


swagger has been built for a good amount of time now



> God Knows Barret Gets heat with out it



put against cena..


cody is put against fodder.. 

"cheap" heat as you call it, is as good as it comes..


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 20, 2010)

Save for your "pushed to the moon types" I really can't think of a worker who hasn't used cheap heat, especially since Vince supposedly is a fan of it


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 20, 2010)

Looking forward to Raw tonight. It's been years since the last time I've said that. 

Hopefully, silliness is brought to a minimum.


----------



## Darc (Dec 20, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So the only example of "cheap heat" I can recall off the top of my head is when Randy insulted Eddie's death years ago. Are there any other examples people can provide?  Just curious.



I don't remember this, I remember Batista making a rude reference to it during his feud with Rey but that's it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 20, 2010)

Darc said:


> I don't remember this, I remember Batista making a rude reference to it during his feud with Rey but that's it.



Someone else find the promos, but Orton flat out said that Eddie was in hell and shit. Tastleless, useless, and dumb


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 20, 2010)

Isn't insulting the crowd sorta like cheap heat, but still very effective heat?


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 20, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> cause i named plenty of guys who got heat with out resorting to  insulting the crowd



Yeah...guys who have had feuds and angles, something that Cody hasn't had. Naturally him being a douche is the only way to get heat in till he has a feud.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 20, 2010)

Khris said:


> put up against rey rey


 only the first night for a big chunk of that feud  rey was out and ADR was getting heat more or less on his own




> swagger has been built for a good amount of time now


 not when  he won the title he wasn't

it was sink or swim time and swagger swam, got heat all on his own 



> put against cena..


 fair enough




> Yeah...guys who have had feuds and angles, something that Cody hasn't had. Naturally him being a douche is the only way to get heat in till he has a feud.


 being a douch is fine

going out and directly insulting the host city is kinda pathetic

the guys mentioned above can get heat just by listing their opponents or picking a fight with some one in the back, or just bitch about how they should be in a title match ect. ect.


enough talk about fail 

Beckenbauer proposes that the 2022 WC is played in January

time to watch some win


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 20, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> PPV of the Year


Yep. I was wondering when the WWE was ever going to put together a damn good all-around show(well, except for the finish of the World Title match. Edge can go fuck himself. ) with all the talent they have right now. 

All this talk about Cody being "pathetic" because he uses cheap heat is downright baffling as hell.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 20, 2010)

The first few minutes of Raw is why WWE sucks. Are they fucking serious?


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 20, 2010)

its kinda funny actually

its just a diffrent plat form for the miz to do the typical "i won" heel promo

EDIT: Morrison promo was mercifully short, Ari finally did some thing right


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 20, 2010)

It's pathetic. Childish. Unnecessary. 

Miz starts with a good promo then bullshit ghosts of Christmas comes to the ring. It's silliness like that that irritates me.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 20, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> It's pathetic. Childish. Unnecessary.
> 
> Miz starts with a good promo then bullshit ghosts of Christmas comes to the ring. It's silliness like that that irritates me.



Childish was the point that's why it was funny

Miz's parts were still good in the "traditional " sense


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 20, 2010)

Zen-aku said:
			
		

> Childish was the point that's why it was funny



Childish is the reason I want to throw up every time I see shit like that. It  ruins a very good and engaging promo.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 20, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> Childish is the reason I want to throw up every time I see shit like that. It  ruins a very good and engaging promo.



wrestling is inherently childish


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 20, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> wrestling is inherently childish



No it's not. 

Wrestling has proven time and time again it can be entertaining for a wide demographic age group with serious content. It don't need spirits of Christmas theme bullshit for a heel a promo. That stuff is turning WWE turning into a Nickelodeon show. (Which seems to be the intention of Vince McMahon)


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 20, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> *No it's not.*
> 
> Wrestling has proven time and time again it can be entertaining for a wide demographic age group with serious content. It don't need spirits of Christmas theme bullshit for a heel a promo. That stuff is turning WWE turning into a Nickelodeon show. (Which seems to be the intention of Vince McMahon)



one of the most popular Segments of all time is Austin hosing down McMahon with Beer

Yes.It.Is


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 20, 2010)

Man, Daniel Bryan vs. William Regal. The IWC just collectively shat themselves.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 20, 2010)

King almost ruined it thogh


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 20, 2010)

Imagine RKO doing this 

Opening was funny.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 20, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> one of the most popular Segments of all time is Austin hosing down McMahon with Beer
> 
> Yes.It.Is



Think about your sentence again. 

Stone Cold hosing _*(his boss)*_.... *with beer*. 

Doing anything with alcohol automatically makes the content for a mature audience.

Bringing out Christmas carol characters to talk about the "misdeeds" of someone's past as a theme..is automatically childish. 

There's subtle differences that clearly you can't comprehend.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 20, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Imagine RKO doing this



That would've been real nice to see.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 20, 2010)

Substances make it mature?  So Kurt angle doing it with milk was not?  You've gotta be fucking kidding me, dude.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 20, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> Think about your sentence again.
> 
> Stone Cold hosing _*(his boss)*_.... *with beer*.
> 
> Doing anything with alcohol automatically makes the content for a mature audience.


 no no it doesn't oh god 

just cause it involves beer doesn't make it sophisticated entertainment

its  still a "silly" skit involving one man hosing down another with some thing other then water

Fratboy shit is still Classified as childish


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 20, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> one of the most popular Segments of all time is Austin hosing down McMahon with Beer
> 
> Yes.It.Is


"This is your life, Rock!"


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 20, 2010)

Agmaster said:
			
		

> Substances make it mature? So Kurt angle doing it with milk was not? You've gotta be fucking kidding me, dude.




Knew Kurt Angle's example would be brought up. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwzjPb36p6M[/YOUTUBE]

Best answer to that: Kurt Angle used Austin's own technique against him. Had the same context of Austin's beer hosing. both had the "fuck you, 
I'm taking over" attitude. That's not exactly childish. 

Also... Blood. Difference between the PG and the PG-13 era. Blood is not always necessary, and TNA serves as an example that too much blood isn't entertaining, but showing it just a little can show that the wrestlers are really brawling.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 20, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> Knew Kurt Angle's example would be brought up.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwzjPb36p6M[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


Yes it is

Sure it  had another  "meaning to it" and all that  jazz

its still Childish


Also iam not addressing the thing with the blood cause its u know fucking blood


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 20, 2010)

Zen-aku said:
			
		

> no no it doesn't oh god
> 
> just cause it involves beer doesn't make it sophisticated entertainment



I never said it was sophisticated, I said it made the content mature. Read please. 



			
				Zen-aku said:
			
		

> its still a "silly" skit involving one man hosing down another with some thing other then water



So, there's no difference between hosing down your boss that you hate, and hosing down a friend? 



			
				Zen-aku said:
			
		

> Fratboy shit is still Classified as childish



So, see children hosing each other with beer is childish?  Children hosing their teachers with beer or milk is childish? If it's childish.. it's a more _mature_ form of childish.




			
				Zen-aku said:
			
		

> Yes it is
> 
> Sure it had another "meaning to it" and all that jazz
> 
> its still Childish



It's a mature form of "childish".. meaning it's not exactly shit kids would do, unless they're sociopaths. 

Also, meaning is very important. The difference between the meaning of Austin and Angle's hosing and the Christmas Carol skit in the first few minutes of Raw is huge... that's why I'm arguing. 

WWE has decided to have less mature storyline and content. In many ways, it's still mature, but it's watered down.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 20, 2010)

Orton's segment with Jomo was so lame.  Why would you go talk to JoMo and not look at him till you tell him you're going after him when he wins.  Sooo lame.  Horrible segment idea and Orton made it even worse by doing it


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 20, 2010)

Because he doesn't want to spend the whole time glaring at jomo and randy only looks at dudes with a glare to be in character.

Also, the point about the hosing segment being childish is that it's basically taking a super soaker and attacking your older brother out with his friends.  Tell me they aren't fundamentally the same thing.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 20, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> I never said it was sophisticated, I said it made the content mature. Read please.


 Family guy is mature its still damn Childish



> So, there's no difference between hosing down your boss that you hate, and hosing down a friend?


 hosing down your friend with a beer bottle, Mundane

Driving a big ass truck  down a ramp and hosing off ur boss with a fire hose, Childish

see the difference?


> So, see children hosing each other with beer is childish?  Children hosing their teachers with beer or milk is childish?


uh yeah






> Also, meaning is very important. The difference between the meaning of Austin and Angle's hosing and the Christmas Carol skit in the first few minutes of Raw is huge... that's why I'm arguing.


 not really  if Cena throws a pie in barrets face out of anger for the shit that's been done to him its still Childish


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 20, 2010)

Warning, warning.  Punk hit Cena with a chair.  Go nuts.

Lol, Wrestling forum is already at the fearful cynical point of this being bad forp unk.  I'm inclinedto agree.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 20, 2010)

Agmaster said:
			
		

> Also, the point about the hosing segment being childish is that it's basically taking a super soaker and attacking your older brother out with his friends. Tell me they aren't fundamentally the same thing.



Do that to your boss while at work. 

Also, do that to a rival gang faction, not your brother. 

back to Raw... 
Nice Cena/Zigger match. Punk is awesome.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 20, 2010)

YAY Cm Punk is going wrestle again.   Honestly he wasn't as entertaining as I thought he would be on RAW as he was on NXT.  His only catchphrase was my diet soda.

Although I was hoping for a Daniel Bryan vs Punk feud to build up bryan.

Also where the fuck is Tyler Black!!!  I hope to see him on the Royal Rumble


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 20, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> Do that to your boss while at work.
> 
> Also, do that to a rival gang faction, not your brother.



if any thing that makes it more childish as well as retarded


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 20, 2010)

Zen-aku said:
			
		

> Family guy is mature its still damn Childish



Family Guy is the same as Dora the Explorer huh? 



			
				Zen-aku said:
			
		

> hosing down your friend with a beer bottle, Mundane
> 
> Driving a big ass truck down a ramp and hosing off ur boss with a fire hose, Childish
> 
> see the difference?



....
...

Yea cause driving a big ass truck down a ramp and shooting ur a bose with a fire hose is definitely something all kids do.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 20, 2010)

Wait, is someone saying that the Milk truck thing wasn't childish? It was completely played for laughs.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 20, 2010)

Zen aku said:
			
		

> if any thing that makes it more childish as well as retarded



Black and White view of things I see. Can't get around that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 20, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Also where the fuck is Tyler Black!!!  I hope to see him on the Royal Rumble



why would they debut him at the rumble?

he will ether be nxt season 5 or be brought straight up




> Family Guy is the same as Dora the Explorer huh?
> 
> see the difference?
> ....
> ...





...Really?

...Really?



Childish doesn't only mean "some thing only kids do"



a : marked by or suggestive of immaturity and lack of poise 

b : lacking complexity : simple


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 20, 2010)

ShadowReplication1480  said:
			
		

> Wait, is someone saying that the Milk truck thing wasn't childish? It was completely played for laughs.



Along with laughs, it was also meant to get a heel Austin at his own game. 



			
				Zen-aku said:
			
		

> ...Really?
> 
> ...Really?
> 
> ...



Context, Context, fucking Context dude. 
Christmas carol character is a different kind of childish than Beer hosing your boss. 
The latter being entertainment for a more mature audience, the former being for little kids.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 20, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> Context, Context, fucking Context dude.
> Christmas carol character is a different kind of childish than Beer hosing your boss.
> The latter being entertainment for a more mature audience, the former being for little kids.



no There  equally Fucking childish

the truck even more cause , it snot like they were presented as real spirits they were the miz's Entourage being extra annoying

were as Austin really did hose down grown men with a fucking beer hose, Really fucking happened

You may have enjoyed the latter more but there both  the Definition of childish

Context doesn't make a Childish Segment Less Childish


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 20, 2010)

Zen aku said:
			
		

> no There equally Fucking childish
> 
> the truck even more cause , it snot like they were presented as real spirits they were the miz's Entourage being extra annoying
> 
> ...



Black and White view of the world.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 20, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> Black and White view of the world.



no  its a realistic view of the world

if i were to Beer bath my boss in real life  everyone would think i was a retard, ud all be mocking me in the news section

I like the Beer Bath segment to but i am not gonna make excuses for it, it was fucking childish

that's fine

Wrestling is childish in nature, It started as a side show circus act,


----------



## Darc (Dec 20, 2010)

I liked Randy's old pose, not the Austin rip off lol


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 20, 2010)

Zen aku said:
			
		

> f i were to Beer bath my boss in real life everyone would think i was a retard, ud all be mocking me in the news section



Yea, they would... that's why that Stone Cold segment is so popular. You'd like to do that to your boss, but you can't. 



			
				Zen aku said:
			
		

> Wrestling is childish in nature, It started as a side show circus act,



Then every athletic sport is childish then huh?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 21, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> Along with laughs, it was also meant to get a heel Austin at his own game.


No, Kurt kidnapping Austin and psychologically torturing him by blindfolding him and making him think Kurt was going to throw him off a bridge is "beating heel Austin at his own game". The Milk truck was pure, unadulterated cheese that was completely played for laughs.



> Then every athletic sport is childish then huh?


Do you even know what the basis for pro wrestling even comes from? There's a reason pro wrestling promoters get called "carnies".


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 21, 2010)

shadow said every thing i was gonna say

he gets a rep

LOL @ comparing wrestling to a real sport thogh


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Dec 21, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> Then every athletic sport is childish then huh?



What? Wrestling isn't a real sport... it's staged. 

They however are athletic, but it's not like it's a real athletic competition, like you know the definition of what a sport is.

Comparing wrestling to a real sport is like comparing a film about Football to an actual Football game, or something.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 21, 2010)

Darc said:


> I liked Randy's old pose, not the Austin rip off lol



I keep thinking Angle for every time he keep pointing his fingers up in the air.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 21, 2010)

Austin stopped popping the middle fingers in that pose every time he comes back for an appearance.

The whole PG WWE is real dull.


----------



## Vox (Dec 21, 2010)

Boo-fucking-hoo.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 21, 2010)

I for one think wrestling is maturing slowly but steadily.

In the 80s and so-on, stuff like Hulk Hogan and Ultimate Warrior were big. This was clearly for very young audiences.

The nWo and Attitude Era in the mid-to-late '90s showed that more teenage appropriate material was in demand.

And wrestling has continued to evolve since then in my opinion. It's why a lot of the shit TNA is trying now doesn't work. Bischoff is stuck in the old days when the modern wrestling fan wants something more mature. I mean, I think he kinda gets it with the shoot stuff but then you have bisexual rapist OJ and it's clear he doesn't get it.

So I think if there is ever another wrestling boom, it'll be because of at least young adult-level stuff. Which I am so yay me.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 21, 2010)

ShadowReplication1480 said:
			
		

> No, Kurt kidnapping Austin and psychologically torturing him by blindfolding him and making him think Kurt was going to throw him off a bridge is "beating heel Austin at his own game". The Milk truck was pure, unadulterated cheese that was completely played for laughs.



You're telling me That Milk truck thing in no way was influenced by Austin's beer truck thing? It has nothing to do with Kurt throwing milk at Austin to shiut up the Austin threw beer to shut McMahon? Sure it has for laughs, but I don't think there's no connection. 



			
				Scott Pilgrim said:
			
		

> What? Wrestling isn't a real sport... it's staged.
> 
> They however are athletic, but it's not like it's a real athletic competition, like you know the definition of what a sport is.
> 
> Comparing wrestling to a real sport is like comparing a film about Football to an actual Football game, or something.



It's staged, but I'd say there's similarities between it and professional sports. In both you're routing for good performances from your team/favorite star. You want them to win, and you want them to entertain you. That's part of our culture. That's probably all the similarities there are, but to call that childish as Zen-aku has is pretty fucking stupid to me.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 21, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> You're telling me That Milk truck thing in no way was influenced by Austin's beer truck thing? It has nothing to do with Kurt throwing milk at Austin to shiut up the Austin threw beer to shut McMahon? Sure it has for laughs, but I don't think there's no connection.


It. Was. A. GAG. Kurt parodying Austin's beer truck bit was nothing more than Kurt being goofy. There's no other deeper meaning behind it.




> It's staged, but I'd say there's similarities between it and professional sports. In both you're routing for good performances from your team/favorite star. You want them to win, and you want them to entertain you. That's part of our culture. That's probably all the similarities there are, but to call that childish as Zen-aku has is pretty fucking stupid to me.


Pro wrestling has always had a childish base when it comes to things like storylines, gimmicks, and characters. It doesn't take any in-depth examination to see this.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 21, 2010)

ShadowReplication1480 said:
			
		

> It. Was. A. GAG. _Kurt parodying_ Austin's beer truck bit was nothing more than Kurt being goofy. There's no other deeper meaning behind it.



There. That's it. That's connection. Simple as parodying. 



> Pro wrestling has always had a childish base when it comes to things like storylines, gimmicks, and characters. It doesn't take any in-depth examination to see this.



Yea storyliens and gimmicks have mostly been procured for younger audiences, but then I'd say there are those few examples that blow all those kitty gimmicks out of the water.  A feud that sums up perfectly what I'm think of is Undertaker as the American bad ass vs the Triple, the Cerebral Assassin.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 21, 2010)

I'd say Trips' and Angle's feud over Stephanie is a better example. Don't think little kiddies care about love triangles.

Hell, Trips' original dugged marriage of Steph isn't something I think was meant for "younger audiences".


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 21, 2010)

Unforgiven 2000 was an excellent PPV. I think I still have the tape recording of it.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 21, 2010)

Wait. The Triple H-Kurt Angle feud is a good example of the current product sucking how, exactly?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 21, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> There. That's it. That's connection. Simple as parodying.


You were blathering on about Angle trying to "beat heel Austin at his own game". Kurt parodying the beer truck for laughs in no way helps your argument whatsoever. 




> Yea storyliens and gimmicks have mostly been procured for younger audiences, but then I'd say there are those few examples that blow all those kitty gimmicks out of the water.  A feud that sums up perfectly what I'm think of is Undertaker as the American bad ass vs the Triple, the Cerebral Assassin.


One feud out of the millions that have happened since pro wrestling began is supposed to negate all the childish aspects of the business? Even that feud came down to nothing more than "younger bully wants to prove he's king of the playground against the older kid". 



Zaelapolopollo said:


> I'd say Trips' and Angle's feud over Stephanie is a better example. Don't think little kiddies care about love triangles.


Hogan/Savage/Liz and Savage/Flair/Liz. If you don't think love triangles can make the kids care, then you're really underestimating the power of storylines.



> Hell, Trips' original dugged marriage of Steph isn't something I think was meant for "younger audiences".


Bringing up angles from Attitude doesn't disprove that pro wrestling as a whole is childish in nature.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 21, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> And wrestling has continued to evolve since then in my opinion. It's why a lot of the shit TNA is trying now doesn't work. Bischoff is stuck in the old days when the modern wrestling fan wants something more mature. *I mean, I think he kinda gets it with the shoot stuff but then you have bisexual rapist OJ and it's clear he doesn't get it.*


I personally think OJ's blatant bi gimmick was very good and goldustian.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2010)

punk/cena feud..

universe is about to explode 

also, good idea pushing JoMo right now.. with fewer shows building to RR, he will have less time to do promos  



Zen-aku said:


> only the first night for a big chunk of that feud  rey was out and ADR was getting heat more or less on his own


its all it took.. really.. i can come in tonight, put rey rey out of action, come in next year, and would get heat.. 



> not when  he won the title he wasn't
> 
> it was sink or swim time and swagger swam, got heat all on his own


he was built since the ecw days.. he was one of the few heal midcarders that can win cleanly and credibly. 




> being a douch is fine
> 
> going out and directly insulting the host city is kinda pathetic


do you even watch wrestling? 



> the guys mentioned above can get heat just by listing their opponents or picking a fight with some one in the back, or just bitch about how they should be in a title match ect. ect.



thats just the problem, dashing has no opponents except for fodder.. 

and he won't get heat from going against the big show, since no one would believe that cody can defeat him.. 



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Yep. I was wondering when the WWE was ever going to put together a damn good all-around show(well, except for the finish of the World Title match. Edge can go fuck himself. ) with all the talent they have right now.


they just wanted the title off of kane.. rey feuds with ADR..

and kingston needs more build up..

they have no in SD! other than edge, sadly.. 



> All this talk about Cody being "pathetic" because he uses cheap heat is downright baffling as hell.



i know right 


@LouDAgreat, pro wrestling is childish mang; you have ppl beating each other up just cuz someone said you're a bully or something...

mature ppl would talk it out..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2010)

top 25 matches of 2010:-

25. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio - Smackdown - (Del Rio's first loss)
24. Evan Bourne and John Cena vs. Edge and Sheamus - RAW
23. The Miz vs. Jerry Lawler - RAW
22. Rey Mysterio vs. Jack Swagger - Money in the Bank PPV
21. Michelle McCool vs. Beth Phoenix - Extreme Rules
20. Elimination Chamber for the WWE Championship - Elimination Chamber PPV
19. Christian vs. Ezekiel Jackson - Royal Rumble PPV
18. John Morrison vs. Sheamus - Falls Count Anywhere Match - RAW
17. Chris Jericho vs. Goldust - WWE Superstars
16. Rey Mysterio vs. Undertaker - Royal Rumble PPV
15. Daniel Bryan vs. The Miz vs. John Morrison - Hell in the Cell PPV
14. Edge vs Christian - RAW
13. Shawn Michaels vs Rey Mysterio - Smackdown
12. Sheamus vs. Randy Orton - Hell in the Cell PPV
11. Royal Rumble Match - Royal Rumble PPV
10. Daniel Bryan vs Chris Jericho - WWE NXT
09. John Cena vs Wade Barrett - Hell in the Cell PPV
08. Smackdown Money in the Bank Match - Money in the Bank PPV
07. Evan Bourne vs. Chris Jericho - Fatal 4-Way PPV
06. WWE vs Nexus - SummerSlam
05. Elimination Chamber Match for the World Heavyweight Championship - Elimination Chamber PPV
04. Rey Mysterio vs. CM Punk - Extreme Rules PPV
03. John Cena vs. Batista - Extreme Rules PPV

Tied for first place -
Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker - Wrestlemania 26 PPV
Dolph Ziggler vs Daniel Bryan - Bragging Rights PPV



holy shit, E diggin their midcard champions eh?


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 21, 2010)

Khris said:


> top 25 *matches *of 2010:-
> 
> holy shit, E diggin their midcard champions eh?


They said matches, right?  They better.  Also, lol at Miz being up there with King.  Sorry, guy.  Learn some mat skills.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 21, 2010)

Is that the official list for the dvd, Khris? If so, thats a pretty good set. I'm not going to get into the order of it, but man, besides a few matches thats pretty accurate, IMO.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 21, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Is that the official list for the dvd, Khris? If so, thats a pretty good set. I'm not going to get into the order of it, but man, besides a few matches thats pretty accurate, IMO.



No, it's an article on


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2010)

but yeah, they're acknowledging the list.. speaking of which, in my honest opinion, i think 2010 has pwnd 2009 in terms of macthes, shows in general, and PPVs..

kinda question rey and taker though..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 21, 2010)

Khris said:


> also, good idea pushing JoMo right now.. with fewer shows building to RR, he will have less time to do promos






> they just wanted the title off of kane.. rey feuds with ADR..
> 
> and kingston needs more build up..
> 
> they have no in SD! other than edge, sadly..


If it's a choice of Kane or Edge, I'd gladly take Kane. Edge is so terrible that he makes my eyes bleed. 




> i know right


It's still baffling me. 



> @LouDAgreat, pro wrestling is childish mang; you have ppl beating each other up just cuz someone said you're a bully or something...
> 
> mature ppl would talk it out..


Indeed. We have heel turns just because one guy hits another guy by accident and the one who got hit and did the turn will *still* hate the other guy even after everything shows it was an accident in the first place.  



Khris said:


> top 25 matches of 2010:-
> 
> 25. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio - Smackdown - (Del Rio's first loss)
> 24. Evan Bourne and John Cena vs. Edge and Sheamus - RAW
> ...


Not a bad list at all. Don't think those two Jericho singles matches should be top 10, the lack of the first Del Rio/Rey macth where he puts Rey out is damn near criminal, and the lack of love for the really good Superstars shit annoys me, but still, it's a pretty good list.



Agmaster said:


> They said matches, right?  They better.  Also, lol at Miz being up there with King.  Sorry, guy.  Learn some mat skills.


Eh? That match was pretty good.



Khris said:


> but yeah, they're acknowledging the list.. speaking of which, in my honest opinion, i think 2010 has pwnd 2009 in terms of macthes, shows in general, and PPVs..
> 
> kinda question rey and taker though..


Personally, I think they're neck and neck, but this year's TLC PPV is probably the best all-around effort out of any show from last year or this one and puts 2010 over the top. Just IMHO, obviously.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 21, 2010)

> On January 4, New Japan Pro Wrestling will present the annual "Wrestle Kingdom" event, their biggest show of the year held at the world famous Tokyo Dome.
> 
> TNA Wrestling and New Japan are happy to announce that superstars from both organizations will once again face off in battle at the event. The TNA vs. New Japan international bouts have been a part of Wrestle Kingdom since 2008.
> 
> ...



Some of the TNA/NJPW matchups seem a bit random.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


>


even in his segment with miz last night, he barely talked for 20 seconds.. 



> If it's a choice of Kane or Edge, I'd gladly take Kane. Edge is so terrible that he makes my eyes bleed.


even if kane's the champ, he will feud with him 





> It's still baffling me.


next's thing you know, ppl will say there is something called cheap pop 




> Indeed. We have heel turns just because one guy hits another guy by accident and the one who got hit and did the turn will *still* hate the other guy even after everything shows it was an accident in the first place.


rasslin is so much fun pek



> Not a bad list at all. Don't think those two Jericho singles matches should be top 10, the lack of the first Del Rio/Rey macth where he puts Rey out is damn near criminal, and the lack of love for the really good Superstars shit annoys me, but still, it's a pretty good list.


didn't jericho have a great match with cena on raw? i think it was better than danielson's..





> Personally, I think they're neck and neck, but this year's TLC PPV is probably the best all-around effort out of any show from last year or this one and puts 2010 over the top. Just IMHO, obviously.



booking was shitty though.. it carried along till WM26 as well.. 

the nexus angle really helped freshen cena's career.. i started enjoying him again..


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 21, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:
			
		

> Wait. The Triple H-Kurt Angle feud is a good example of the current product sucking how, exactly?



Nah, Zaelapolopollo was just saying that fued was a good example of a more mature feud.



			
				ShadowReplication1480 said:
			
		

> You were blathering on about Angle trying to "beat heel Austin at his own game". Kurt parodying the beer truck for laughs in no way helps your argument whatsoever.



It's a simple connection you made that you nor Zen didn't try make before. I was giving you credit for just a small piece. The whole discussion with Angle's milk truck misses the point. There are storylines and feuds that are suited for a more mature audience. Do kids still watch them? Yes, doesn't mean they're not mature. 

Obviously, this all comes down to a difference of opinion. 



			
				Khris said:
			
		

> @LouDAgreat, pro wrestling is childish mang; you have ppl beating each other up just cuz someone said you're a bully or something...
> 
> mature ppl would talk it out..



I'll agree to disagree. O.k, let's move on. 

Smackdown.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 21, 2010)

The Miz King match was very good at telling the story, and maybe I'm just being overly critical, but Miz's movements are still flawed notably to me.  Improved vastly, yes.  Enjoyable normally, totally.  But since getting the belt he seems to have changed up his in ring style some.  I'm totally nitpicking, just saying.

Watched Ezekiel vs Christan at RR and ECW final, and I was impressed.  Jackson looked way better there than he has since returning.  Looks like he is revving up, so that's good.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 21, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> No, it's an article on



Thats disappointing. Whats not disappointing however, is the Evan Bourne love on that list. The guy absolutely knocked it out of the park from an in-ring perspective during his brief little push mid-way through the year, even managing to make one of Edge's control segments relatively interesting. Why the match against Chris Jericho is ahead of the aforementioned Bourne/Cena-Sheamus/Edge match (which is still a legit MOTY contender, IMO) is one of the more baffling things to be brought up in this thread lately, which is saying a lot. 

Hopefully the SmackDown mid-card (specifically Chris Masters, 'Dashing' Cody Rhodes, Kaval and the surprisingly ever-improving Drew McIntyre) gets some decent TV time on the live show tonight.


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 21, 2010)

Really wish they'd get a good feud for Tyson Kidd....the match with DH on Superstars was great...(sadly, as much as I like him...DH needs to work on his move set before going much further...cant keep relying on the British Bulldogs old moves...)


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 21, 2010)

As bad as I want to see this  Cena/Punk feud, I have a bad feeling that Nexus is somehow gonna get involved. It's pretty much a given. I dont wanna see Nexus get involved. Nexus is gonna fuck this up!


----------



## Vox (Dec 22, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> ...Hopefully the SmackDown mid-card (specifically *Chris Masters*, 'Dashing' Cody Rhodes, Kaval and the surprisingly ever-improving Drew McIntyre) gets some decent TV time on the live show tonight.



So it's not just me who thinks since returning to the WWE Chris Masters has been improving in leaps and bounds. Cool. Thought I was going nuts.

Add Tyler Reks to that list and we're solid. I'm digging his Missing Link Feral Asskicker gimmick he has going on. Way better than his surfer fail.

EDIT: Wooo-oooah, you're only smoke and mirrors. Totally got this track on repeat.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 22, 2010)

Vox said:


> So it's not just me who thinks since returning to the WWE Chris Masters has been improving in leaps and bounds. Cool. Thought I was going nuts.



Masters has been unreal this year. The problem is that if you're over 6 feet 3 and have a big muscles, you can't wrestle according to the IWC. Sad, but true.

Anyone that watches Superstars knows just how damn good the guy is, though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 22, 2010)

- Original creative plans called for the Cena/Punk angle that kicked off on last night's RAW to begin next month, but was bumped forward because the "Straight Edge" wrestler returns to action this weekend. The preliminary plan as of last night was that the feud would culminate at WrestleMania XXVII.


this is gonna be epic..


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 22, 2010)

Chris Masters good? Uh...I think that's just over hype since he improved (which one would hope he improved seeing as how bad he used to be). Chris Masters is still one of the worst wrestlers on the roster.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 22, 2010)

Bull. Shit.

Drew McIntyre has improved, yet I wouldn't give him nearly as much praise because frankly, he's still not that good, and I used to HATE both guys. 

Masters has had an incomprehensibly great year on Superstars carrying nothing but loafs to incredibly good matches week in and week out. He's reason enough to watch Superstars. He's cleanly been one of the best mid-carders on the roster this year. It's just that no one's seen him, which is really too bad. He's THAT good now. And no, before you ask, I don't give a shit that no one's seen them. They're good flippin' matches. I'm not trying to make a case for Chris Masters, WWE Champion, but the guy is really freaking good now. 

Saying otherwise is just delusional (good word), and I really mean that. 'Improved' doesn't do the guy justice at all.




> - Original creative plans called for the Cena/Punk angle that kicked off on last night's RAW to begin next month, but was bumped forward because the "Straight Edge" wrestler returns to action this weekend. The preliminary plan as of last night was that the feud would culminate at WrestleMania XXVII.
> 
> 
> this is gonna be epic..



*Starts drooling*


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, with WWE being as good as it has been lately, it's about time for a bit of a buzz kill.



> According to a new report by The Wrestling Observer Newsletter, there has been more "serious talk than ever" in regards to taping more television outside of Universal Studios in Orlando. The biggest complaint has been that the Orlando crowds are burned out and the shows are nothing special to them, even if they react great to some shows here and there. The idea is that most of the tapings would still remain in Orlando, but on a few occasions they would tape on the road from small arenas. One goal is to replicate the crowds at house show events as they are much more responsive and want that to come across on television more often.



Source: 


Not a bad idea, actually.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 22, 2010)

Khris said:


> - Original creative plans called for the Cena/Punk angle that kicked off on last night's RAW to begin next month, but was bumped forward because the "Straight Edge" wrestler returns to action this weekend. The preliminary plan as of last night was that the feud would culminate at WrestleMania XXVII.
> 
> 
> this is gonna be epic..



So is Nexus officially done? I have a feeling Punk might end up being the leader...


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 22, 2010)

Buzz Kill my ass, this should have already happened!


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 22, 2010)

As in, TNA is a massive buzz kill. Not the idea.


----------



## Vox (Dec 22, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> So is Nexus officially done? I have a feeling Punk might end up being the leader...



Where the hell did that feeling come from?

And I hope not. I have a feeling that everyone that isn't Barret will flop once Nexus is done. And I was just starting to dig Slaters' swagger.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 22, 2010)

Just got done watching RAW and it was amazing. Probably the *best* RAW of the last few years. Can't honestly think of anything on the show that was either bad or I hated. The Vickie/Dolph/Cena segment and match was awesome and Vickie was getting NUCLEAR heel heat in Austin. Regal/Bryan uppercut war was great, the Divas 3-way was shockingly decent, the main was great, Miz was on-point with the chickenshit heel tactics, and Morrison was a damn good FIP.

If you hated this show, then I just don't know what the hell's wrong with you.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Well, with WWE being as good as it has been lately, it's about time for a bit of a buzz kill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



honestly, one year too damm late for this.. but late than never i guess.. impact airs good shows, but the crowd gets me half asleep most of the time..




Rated R Superstar said:


> So is Nexus officially done? I have a feeling Punk might end up being the leader...



dear god i hope not... i hope punk has his own agenda..




Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Just got done watching RAW and it was amazing. Probably the *best* RAW of the last few years. Can't honestly think of anything on the show that was either bad or I hated. The Vickie/Dolph/Cena segment and match was awesome and Vickie was getting NUCLEAR heel heat in Austin. Regal/Bryan uppercut war was great, the Divas 3-way was shockingly decent, the main was great, Miz was on-point with the chickenshit heel tactics, and Morrison was a damn good FIP.
> 
> If you hated this show, then I just don't know what the hell's wrong with you.



raw has been on a role lately, don't remember the last outright bullshit raw i saw..


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 23, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Well, with WWE being as good as it has been lately, it's about time for a bit of a buzz kill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There needs to be less WWE talk. 

And moving out of the Impact Zone is a step in the right direction. TNA needs to at least have theri PPVs in different locations all the time now.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 23, 2010)

TNA exists only to be laughed at.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 23, 2010)

So...I discovered that Paul London and Matt Hardy have a blood feud  over a woman, which I am guessing to be Ashley Massaro. Also discovered Paul London is possibly the biggest douche in the universe from the way he believes himself to be god's gift to women.


----------



## EikoHeart (Dec 23, 2010)

Hello Everyone!

Who's ready for friday night smackdown? tis getting very close. 
Im so glad edge is the new champion!


----------



## Vox (Dec 23, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> So...I discovered that Paul London and Matt Hardy have a blood feud  over a woman, which I am guessing to be Ashley Massaro. Also discovered Paul London is possibly the biggest douche in the universe from the way he believes himself to be god's gift to women.



I remember London talking about it in his shoot with Kendrick. 

And it's fine by me if he keeps dogging Matt. Dude seems like a total schmuck.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 23, 2010)

Maybe so. Matt isn't a great person and all, but at a certain point it looks petty to be still fighting over a woman who dumped both of them.


----------



## Vox (Dec 23, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Maybe so. Matt isn't a great person and all, but at a certain point it looks petty to be still fighting over a woman who dumped both of them.



It's the principle, man! The principle!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 23, 2010)

Eh, who gives a shit?


----------



## Shadow (Dec 23, 2010)

Chicks and Principles............it just doesn't sound right


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 23, 2010)

It's more I was expecting the hate to be more, Matt Hardy was an ass kisser, or something more legit, not some squabbling over a flash in the pan.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Eh, who gives a shit?



my thoughts exactly.. paul london was forever meh.. and i stopped giving a shit about the matt since 2001..


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 23, 2010)

Matt was, and still is a phenomenal TV worker. Too bad he's an absolute moron.

Paul London too, but he was never very good. Ever. Even while his partner was making progress, London on the other hand didn't improve zilch in four years of being in WWE.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 23, 2010)

Wrestlers talk shit about each other. They always have done it and they always will.

Moving on,  pretty cool magazine cover featuring Jeff Hardy. TNA's poster designers could learn a thing or two.


Also, it's good to see Lacey has improved a lot in the ring.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Matt was, and still is a phenomenal TV worker. Too bad he's an absolute moron.
> .



sorry, i don't see it.. at least jeff's spots made him something.. 

matt "WAS" okay, but never struck anyone as a maineventer.. i don't remember too many good matches apart from his MVP feud and the last jeff hardy matches..


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 23, 2010)

The only thing I really liked about Matt as a Singles wrestler was his Mattitude thing with the Matt Facts.

I just kinda liked the idea. Dunno.

But yeah, it was definitely Jeff who had all the charisma of the two. Tag teams are of course team efforts but I doubt the Hardyz would be legegends of the ladder match without Jeff. (though they were very lucky to feud with a great team like Edge & Christian)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2010)

-- Triple H will reportedly be more involved behind the scenes at television tapings in the coming weeks, a role took on during the company's tour of Europe last month. The backstage environment was said to be far less stressful with him in charge than Vince McMahon.


and people were afraid of trips taking over


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah, Trips can't really afford to be the control freak his father-in-law is. TV's also much better when he's gone, too.


----------



## Vox (Dec 23, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Also, it's good to see Lacey has improved a lot in the ring.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 23, 2010)

Hardy is a fantastic performer in the ring. Hardy's got a bit of a charisma deficit that can be overcome when he's paired with certain guys, and that's why he's not a bonafide main eventer... AND his last two years in the company were definitely down years I'd say, but from 06-08 he was probably the best television worker in the company not named Fit Finlay. He suffered from some really strange booking last year (the heel turn flopped badly) and some other shenanigans (he got injured, got fat), but for the most part, he's still pretty great.

Most guys from the Attitude Era quit or were fired years ago. Hell, there's only a handful of late 90s Superstars still on the roster. But the reason Matt is still around is because of his talent. He's a great "go-to-guy" like Kane. When WWE needed a United States Champion, when WWE needed a jobber, when WWE needed to help put over another wrestler, when WWE needed a guy to carry ECW, when WWE needed a top midcarder. They went to Matt Hardy. He's a talented all arounder that WWE used in a series of different ways.

Thing is, the guy overvalues himself. In the WWE, you have Christian, Goldust, Chris Masters and Mark Henry who are arguably as good, if not better than Hardy is - filling the same role he does: mid card baby face. A year ago, I couldn't say there were as many really good mid card babyfaces, but the way chips have fallen now, there are. That's not taking away from Hardy's talent, but they have guys who can do what he does as well if not better. So if Hardy leaves, it's not like they're losing a hugely important piece of their puzzle. They've already called Masters up from Superstars and he's filled in for Hardy with no problems, although I'd say Christian will take back his role when he returns from injury. So really - when Hardy left WWE, they lost nothing and saved some money. Hardy, however, lost a ton of money and exposure. The WWE was always in the better negotiating position.

If this was anywhere before 2006, though, I'd agree with you guys in a heart beat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Yeah, Trips can't really afford to be the control freak his father-in-law is. TV's also much better when he's gone, too.



recentDX sucked and his orton feud sucked as well.. i can't argue about that.. but he's still a beast 

/triple h mark


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 23, 2010)

Antichrist of TNA? 

BLUH


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 23, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Hardy is a fantastic performer in the ring. Hardy's got a bit of a charisma deficit that can be overcome when he's paired with certain guys, and that's why he's not a bonafide main eventer... AND his last two years in the company were definitely down years I'd say, but from 06-08 he was probably the best television worker in the company not named Fit Finlay. He suffered from some really strange booking last year (the heel turn flopped badly) and some other shenanigans (he got injured, got fat), but for the most part, he's still pretty great.
> 
> Most guys from the Attitude Era quit or were fired years ago. Hell, there's only a handful of late 90s Superstars still on the roster. But the reason Matt is still around is because of his talent. He's a great "go-to-guy" like Kane. When WWE needed a United States Champion, when WWE needed a jobber, when WWE needed to help put over another wrestler, when WWE needed a guy to carry ECW, when WWE needed a top midcarder. They went to Matt Hardy. He's a talented all arounder that WWE used in a series of different ways.
> 
> ...



Matt's cool in my book. I just never really had much interest in him. 

It's cool he and Jeff have remained so close over all these years though. The business tends to destroy relationships.

Anyway, I just found this vid.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 23, 2010)

I used to be a Matt mark and like him more than Jeff but this was back when i was an ignorant teenage mark.

Its so funny, i actually saw Matt as a potential world champion. :roftl


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 23, 2010)

Matt would be much better if he wasn't fat.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 23, 2010)

He's working on that. He tweeted a few months ago he lost about twenty pounds I think.

Also i just want to say that I think it's unfair Matt gets all the shit he does from that oen video with jeff where he blasted Punk for dating Lita. I realize the internet is full of loveless losers but you gotta realize how ashamed and degraded Matt must feel. 

It's clear he thought she was like the love of his life. First she cheats on him with Edge, then she's with Punk, then she's with some other guy I don't even remember the naem of and she also fucked X-Pac/Waltman for a summer.

So I feel bad for the guy. He clearly fell for a girl who just lived a more wild lifestyle. Or maybe she had deep-rooted childhood issues rendering her incapable of long term intimacy. Or maybe they're the same thing.

Point is, of the many reasons to blast Matt, being hung up over that isn't one of them IMO.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 23, 2010)

He was dating Lita for like 7 years, which is a pretty damn long time. Then they turned the affair into a storyline. AND he really got fired for a couple months because of it. 

Something like that would've fucked anyone's head up.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 23, 2010)

WWE has released Kaval.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 23, 2010)

From the twitter of Good Ole' JR.

"Kaval's release from WWE surprised me. Don't know the circumstances. Kaval won't have any issues finding work. I wish him my best."


Shit.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 23, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> WWE has released Kaval.



*BIG FUCKING SIGH*

Yeah, I just read about it. Im pretty pissed about it. He never even got a chance. I mean, damn, I just dont understand. Whatever, though...

Also, it seems the cool thing to do within the IWC is to bash Matt Hardy. SMH at anyone who takes part in that.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 23, 2010)

I feel like Christian should be bumped up to the Main Card, like Edge.

How has he been pulled up there, and Christian hasn't? ECW Championship my ass.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Dec 23, 2010)

Wade Barrett wins NXT Season 1 - pushed into the main event and made the star of the biggest feud of the year.
Kaval wins NXT Season 2 - fired several months later.

Honestly I don't get the Kaval release, it seemed like they were content keeping him as a midcard face good for when they needed one. Maybe Kaval wanted out.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 23, 2010)

Or he wanted to get a title shot like Barret did.  I thought if you won NXT you get an automatic title shot?


----------



## Starrk (Dec 23, 2010)

Did you know Wade Barret has actually worked with WWE since at least 2006?

During one particular episode of Raw, a bunch of security guards tried to restrain Triple H at Vince's behest (this was during the DX saga with Michaels). Being Triple H, he easily knocked them all out, even giving one of them a Pedigree.

The fact is, Wade Barret & Sheamus were actually two of those security guards. Years before their individual debuts as wrestlers. Sheamus was the one who got Pedigreed.

Also, in Cena's entrance at Wrestlemania in Chicago of that same year, CM Punk was one of the people dressed up as a Mafia gangster, riding on the car before Cena came out himself. He's one the same side as the camera, and it's very easy to tell it's him. Again, this was before CM Punk started wrestling in WWE.

This shit goes deep, folks.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 23, 2010)

Kaval left the WWE actually.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Dec 23, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Or he wanted to get a title shot like Barret did.  I thought if you won NXT you get an automatic title shot?



They get a title shot for a title of their choice, at a ppv of their choice. Kaval used his shot to face Ziggler for the IC title at Survivor Series.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Dec 23, 2010)

Stark said:


> Did you know Wade Barret has actually worked with WWE since at least 2006?
> 
> During one particular episode of Raw, a bunch of security guards tried to restrain Triple H at Vince's behest (this was during the DX saga with Michaels). Being Triple H, he easily knocked them all out, even giving one of them a Pedigree.
> 
> ...


I had heard about Punk and Sheamus but didn't know Barrett was also one of the security guards.

There you have it. Two former world champions and another who will probably win the title within the next six months.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 23, 2010)

CM Punk was signed to a WWE developmental contract at the time of WrestleMania 22, actually. He had been down in OVW for about 6 months at that point, and was brought up to the main roster on ECW a few months later.




> Kaval left the WWE actually.



Says...?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> WWE has released Kaval.




well thats gay.. screw being an IWC honey.. he's  supposed to be a NXT winner.. 

shit don't make sense anymore 



Violent By Design said:


> Kaval left the WWE actually.



i hear its because they have nothing for him.. which is sad considering he's supposed to be a break-star..


----------



## Darc (Dec 24, 2010)

Stark said:


> Did you know Wade Barret has actually worked with WWE since at least 2006?
> 
> During one particular episode of Raw, a bunch of security guards tried to restrain Triple H at Vince's behest (this was during the DX saga with Michaels). Being Triple H, he easily knocked them all out, even giving one of them a Pedigree.
> 
> ...


This was awesome.


Violent By Design said:


> Kaval left the WWE actually.


Sucks.


----------



## Vox (Dec 24, 2010)

Darc said:


> Sucks.



Meh. It's only Kaval. Nothing special.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 24, 2010)

It's Kaval/Low-Ki. It's not the end of the universe as we know it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2010)

sure they won't miss him at all.. but he had potential to be a great midcarder..


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 24, 2010)

Countdown til Gabe Sapolsky signs him for Evolve and DGUSA.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2010)

I loved kaval's spots. I don't understand why he left.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 24, 2010)

Lots of rumors going around. Some say they had nothing for him. Others say, WWE wanted Riley to win season 2. I don't really know.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 24, 2010)

Kaval should've got a DUI and attacked the wrong people during beatdowns if he wanted to get an actual push.


----------



## Vox (Dec 24, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kaval should've got a DUI and attacked the wrong people during beatdowns if he wanted to get an actual push.



Because that worked so well for Riley?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 24, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Countdown til Gabe Sapolsky signs him for Evolve and DGUSA.


He and Gabe supposedly had issues due to Ki trying to get more money out of ROH, so if that's true, then I doubt he works for Gabe anytime soon unless they patched things up.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 24, 2010)

Well to be honest. Riley only has a job still because of his association with The Miz.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 24, 2010)

Kaval shouldn't have ruined the dawning of the moment, this moment right now of the beginning of the moment of the genesis of the age of McGuillicutty by winning NXT. 

Seriously though...they never treated him like a wrestler they even wanted to keep in the first place. Jobbed him 99.9% of the time, had him get punked by Tyler Reks() and then completely bury him at every turn. When people talk about how shitacular WWE can be sometimes, this is a prime example.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 24, 2010)

Khris said:


> sure they won't miss him at all.. but he had potential to be a great midcarder..



I actually completely agree with this. His charisma (or lets just say _type_ of charisma) didn't really suit the main-event scene, but he was a fun enough TV worker that he could've ended up being in a Fit Finlay-esque mid-card position in the long term, IMO.

With that said, their are younger guys that do what Kaval does, but arguably better and have more potential. The guy looked hugely nervous in his match against Dolph Ziggler at Survivor Series, too. I mean honestly, not only did the guy botch nearly all of his signature spots but he essentially busted out his entire arsenal in one night (which just doesn't work in front of a big crowd, on your first big show nonetheless). I know he ran into some issues during his stint in New Japan where management really tried to veer away from booking him on cards with more than 7,000 people around because he'd get really erratic. I remember his match with Tiger Mask at the Tokyo Dome show a few years ago being absolutely atrocious. So, he certainly had his flaws. Combine that with the fact that their are younger guys with similar offense that have more potential, WWE probably just didn't think he was worth the time investing into. Ki likely knew what was up and requested his release in advance, which I'd say WWE had no qualms about.

It's kind of a shame, though. I just think his offense is more suited to a smaller crowd (which is why doing a few shows for ROH again would probably be good for him). His work in FCW was especially awesome.


----------



## Grandia (Dec 24, 2010)

i feel sorry for 90% of ricans and blacks in wwe, Carlito who was both got it real bad


----------



## Darc (Dec 24, 2010)

The path to the WWE Championship is not paved in LSD n Steroids


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 24, 2010)

Had no idea that Kaval and Gabe had issues. Even if they do, Kaval would be good for business at any rate.

Classy WWE at any rate when they released Kaval. I never thought they would out do the releasing Paul Burchill when his wife was pregnant deal but they did it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 24, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> CM Punk was signed to a WWE developmental contract at the time of WrestleMania 22, actually. He had been down in OVW for about 6 months at that point, and was brought up to the main roster on ECW a few months later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Wrestling Observer.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 25, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Classy WWE at any rate when they released Kaval. I never thought they would out do the releasing Paul Burchill when his wife was pregnant deal but they did it.


Apparently, it was Kaval who asked for his release, at least for everything that I've read so far.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 25, 2010)

^Yeah, I read that too. I can't blame him. I cant remember the last time I seen him win a match. He never even got a chance. With the way Kaval was booked by the E, I cant help but feel that the E was hoping that the fans would choose Alex Riley as the winner of NXT2. When he got his IC title shot againts Dolph...and LOST, it was then and there that I knew that Kaval's future in the E was very bleak.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 25, 2010)

And therein lies the problem. Kaval was a pretty talented wrestler, sure he wasn't the best on the mic, but The Warriors Way was a sick finisher. People were going to pick the guy who does weird flip kicks and a sick modifed dragon sleeper over Miz 2.0 with delusions that he was still in high school.

But seeing as he wanted his release, I don't blame him. He jobbed to Chavo, CHAVO! If you are below him on the food chain then you may as well go elsewhere.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 25, 2010)

> TOP TEN SUBMISSION  WRESTLERS ACCORDING TO WWE
> 
> 10. Tazz
> 9. William Regal
> ...




You get 1 second to spot who's missing.

Also Iron Sheik probably should have been on there. Though I gues I should just be thankful the WWE didn't include Cena since he uses the STF. (incorrectly)


----------



## Darc (Dec 25, 2010)

No Benoit or Shamrock?! Bullshit.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 25, 2010)

Ooh. I forgot about Ken. Yeah, they missed a couple. They could at least have put him on tehre instead of someone like Slaughter or Bryan.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 25, 2010)

Y2J should be number 1

He is the man of a 1001 holds


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2010)

some weird ass choices there.. i suppose if they called it top ten technical wrestlers, it would make more sense.. also, kayfabe-wise, cena should be there no doubts..


----------



## Legend (Dec 25, 2010)

Has Bryan used the cattle mutilation since he got called up?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 25, 2010)

Darc said:


> No Benoit or Shamrock?! Bullshit.



the former is erased from history : /


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 25, 2010)

Raptor Diego said:


> Y2J should be number 1
> 
> He is the man of a 1001 holds



I heard he had another 3 in his arsenal somewhere.  Needed to ad breaks to read them all out this time round


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 25, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> You get 1 second to spot who's missing.
> 
> Also Iron Sheik probably should have been on there. Though I gues I should just be thankful the WWE didn't include Cena since he uses the STF. (incorrectly)


If you're going to say something like that, then Angle shouldn't be on the list for his shitty anklelock.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2010)

only the ankle lock doesn't look botched every time he applies it


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Dec 25, 2010)

the rock is cookin'


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 25, 2010)

It was 1004 holds. Because he knows four more than Malenko. I had no idea Naitch was a submission user, sure he had the figure four, but did he have more?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 25, 2010)

My mom bought me WWE action figures for Christmas, plus the Intercontental Title belt.

Biggest troll christmas ever .


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 25, 2010)

Can't take anything the E puts out like that seriously. IN pure kayfabeness, Cena should be on the list, as he's made some of everybody tap out to that damn thing. More than Tazz 

Anyway, enjoy your X-Mas folks


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2010)

and punk for being the only person making taker tap..


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 25, 2010)

I will never trust a list that WWE actually puts out themselves because it'll always either omit certain wrestlers or change depending on who is in Vince's good graces or not.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyEiQvSn-2M&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcjDYGx_nbM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 25, 2010)

So I am watching DG Gate of Destiny and man, even barely knowing japanese and never seeing it before, i get the storylines.  How hard is it to make sense?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 25, 2010)

ReAction is reaching it's season finale on December 30th. No episodes scheduled ot air after that. May be the end of the show, though I don't think so.

Personally, ReAction should fuse with the two hours show.


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 25, 2010)

Bret Hart #1, I can agree with that at least (like no one expected that...) Jericho should be higher, Malenko needs to be too....drop angle...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 25, 2010)

I love Rock but does anyone remember that awful Sharpshooter they had him use later on?


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 25, 2010)

Yeah He started it at the SS one yeah after Montreal to win the Title of mankind.  It was awful then and it was awful when he last used it.


----------



## Grandia (Dec 26, 2010)

my thoughts on it are relatively unchanged.

Fuck Drew


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 26, 2010)

So for christmas my aunt got me a book that is like a history of WWE from 93-01. Highlight is the picture of Van Dam on the top rope with the caption, "Rob Van Dam likes to get high, as seen here", that made me laugh.


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 26, 2010)

Cool, let us know if theres anything of interest, info wise, in that


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 26, 2010)

It's mostly from a fan's perspective. But it should be a good read. I'm still reading the first part, but there is a chapter dedicated to Russo and his fail.


----------



## Vox (Dec 26, 2010)

Grandia said:


> my thoughts on it are relatively unchanged.
> 
> Fuck Drew



Looks like a typical Christmas? I dunno. His missus sure as fuck can't dance, though.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 26, 2010)

Khris said:


> and punk for being the only person making taker tap..



Angle made him tap too


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 26, 2010)

He was also the first person to make Kane tap (All submissions on Pre Kane Glen Jacobs don't count)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> It's mostly from a fan's perspective. But it should be a good read. I'm still reading the first part, *but there is a chapter dedicated to Russo and his fail*.



only a chapter 



Raptor Diego said:


> Angle made him tap too



wait.. when was that?


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 26, 2010)

Regal-Bryan should of got a lot more time. More then the dumbassed 'Vicki is ugly & fat' joke fest from Cena that is on now.


----------



## Darc (Dec 26, 2010)

Nemesis said:


> He was also the first person to make Kane tap (All submissions on Pre Kane Glen Jacobs don't count)



How many people played Kane? Who was the first guy?


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 26, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> It's mostly from a fan's perspective. But it should be a good read. I'm still reading the first part, but there is a chapter dedicated to Russo and his fail.



Just curious, is the author Scott Keith?



Darc said:


> How many people played Kane? Who was the first guy?



He means he's not counting the characters Glen Jacobs played before Kane, like Isaac Yankem and Fake Diesel.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 26, 2010)

Ah, the evil dentist.

Rocky Maivia and Stunning Steve Austin were actually worse though. It's horrifying some of the gimmicks the best guys had to deal with.


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 26, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Stunning Steve Austin



What? Stunning Steve Austin was awesome, The Ringmaster was the horrible one.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 26, 2010)

Yep, it is by Scott Keith.

Yeah only one chapter but its pretty long.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh yeah.

Though it's still pretty much the same. A gimmick that held Austin back from becoing the icon he could be.

I was reading a thread elsehwere talking about who could be the next Hogan or Austin. A lot of people were predicing this Wade guy or The Miz. (lol) But then someoen had to come in and point out the obvious.
No one in '97 would have said Rocky would go on to be the best mic worker in history. (or at least, top 3) 

For better or worse, it's really hard to predict who will make it in the pro wrestling business. And predicting who will be the next Hogan/Austin...that's just downright impossible IMO.


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 26, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Yep, it is by Scott Keith.



I knew it. The guy does good work.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Oh yeah.
> 
> Though it's still pretty much the same. A gimmick that held Austin back from becoing the icon he could be.



Well yeah, but The Hollywood Blondes are still one of the greatest tag teams of all time.



> I was reading a thread elsehwere talking about who could be the next Hogan or Austin. A lot of people were predicing this Wade guy or The Miz. (lol) But then someoen had to come in and point out the obvious.
> No one in '97 would have said Rocky would go on to be the best mic worker in history. (or at least, top 3)
> 
> For better or worse, it's really hard to predict who will make it in the pro wrestling business. And predicting who will be the next Hogan/Austin...that's just downright impossible IMO.



Considering I peaked as a fan with Steve Austin, wrestling will never be the same for me. I can't get behind anyone like I did with him, there will be no other Austin.

Hogan... eh.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 26, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Oh yeah.
> 
> Though it's still pretty much the same. A gimmick that held Austin back from becoing the icon he could be.
> 
> ...



Obviously no one can tell who will be the future, the entire point of predicting is just going based on potential.

And when Rock joined the Nation of Domination, people did predict he would be the next big thing.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 26, 2010)

@ Scott Keith. Dude's a whiny bitch and a moron.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 26, 2010)

Vice said:


> Considering I peaked as a fan with Steve Austin, wrestling will never be the same for me. I can't get behind anyone like I did with him, there will be no other Austin.
> 
> Hogan... eh.



There'll never be another Hogan. The fact is that things like the interent ensure something like Hogan can never happen again. As most pro wreslters agree on, the marks are just a lot smarter now then they were back in the day.

Anyway, on a completely unrelated note, Sean Waltman is really underrated. I've been watching soem of his old 1-2-3 Kid matches and not only was he pretty over, he was really fast and had a much better moveset than what he'd use later on. One of the fastest guys I've seen in the WWF/E.

Drugs and booze killed not only Hall's potential but Waltman's too it seems.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 26, 2010)

Who da hell is Scott Keith?


----------



## Vox (Dec 26, 2010)

Cena is just as big and over as both Austin and Hogan. He is an international superstar. To say otherwise is wrong. So he is the next Hogan/Austin. They should be asking for the next Hogan/Austin/Cena which is redundant considering Cena is in the prime of his career.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Dec 26, 2010)

Cena has a lot of years left in him and he's totally committed to the company, so he'll be the top guy for a loooong time yet. The next face of the company/industry is someone we haven't seen yet, I'm sure, since by the time Cena's done practically everyone else around right now will be almost or already retired. I mean, Cena had only just debuted when Austin retired for God's sake.

But yeah denying Cena is in the line of Hogan/Austin is just flat-out bias speaking. You don't have to like him, but he's still huge.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 26, 2010)

People think Cena isn't as big as Hogan/Austin/Rock?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 26, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Who da hell is Scott Keith?


Former internet wrestling reviewer/ranter. "Wrote" a couple of shitty books that got published. Think of a less-controversial version of the dude that wrote _Ring of Death_.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 26, 2010)

Cena is bigger than Hogan. At least when asked to job and put over someone, Cena will do it.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 26, 2010)

Khris said:


> wait.. when was that?



When Angle joined the alliance.  This was when Taker was biker taker so wasn't undead impervious to pain (but always injured) taker.

Personally I preferred that one too.  Also what was good was that during the last 3-4 months as ministry taker (When he first teamed with Big show), backstage he was already in his biker gear and on commentary basically mentioned how he and his biker friends abandoned Show in the desert as a test and big show passed it by walking out of the desert carrying the bike on his back.

Good story trying to push Big show and at same time trying to push Show to a point where he could replace an injured Austin at Survivor series that year.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Raptor Diego said:


> People think Cena isn't as big as Hogan/Austin/Rock?



Thats because he isn't. Dont get me wrong, I like da guy, but he aint as big as rock/austin/hogan. I'd say he's a step below them.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 27, 2010)

How exactly are people measuring "bigger" ~_~?


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 27, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Thats because he isn't. Dont get me wrong, I like da guy, but he aint as big as rock/austin/hogan. I'd say he's a step below them.



Well lets see.
Face of the company ? Check.
Selling the merchandise? Check.
Gets huge reactions..always? Check.
Constant main eventer? Check.


Seriously, theres no question. Whos the next Hogan/Austin? Its Cena. No question. No one else comes close, and no one has in years.
In terms of popularity, in terms of importance to the company, in terms of his character. Cena is on their level(Tho honestly, due to the direction wrestling went over the years of his history, I dont believe anyone ever reached Hogans prime level.)


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 27, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Cena is bigger than Hogan. At least when asked to job and put over someone, Cena will do it.


One has absolutely nothing to do with the other.


----------



## Vox (Dec 27, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> Well lets see.
> Face of the *industry*? Check.
> Selling the merchandise? Check.
> Gets huge reactions..always? Check.
> Constant main eventer? Check.



Cena is just as much a star as anyone else that rasslin' has made. Just as marketable.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 27, 2010)

cena is easily a bigger star than rock when speaking wrestling-wise..

austin and hogan is arguable..


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 27, 2010)

Perhaps Cena is Ultimate Warrior level.

Internetwide joke he may be now but back in the day...the Warrior was the man.


----------



## Grandia (Dec 27, 2010)

anyone noticed jeff hardy's been less risk taking in tna lately?

i think its  a nice change


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 27, 2010)

heels aren't supposed to wow the crowd


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 27, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Perhaps Cena is Ultimate Warrior level.
> 
> Internetwide joke he may be now but back in the day...the Warrior was the man.


He's a bigger star than Warrior ever was. It's not even close. Literally, the only modern guys Cena can be compared to *is* Hogan and Austin.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 27, 2010)

But Hogan is bigger than Cena. He was both the top face and heel in two totally different boom eras of wrestling.

John could potentially match Hogan in the future as Cena has like what, at least another decade in him. Don't see it happening personally but as I said earlier, it's impossible to tell.

I just wish Lesnar hadn't quite. Everything Cena has now would have been merely a fraction of what Brock could have achieved.

But he's happy with Sable and their kid so I guess I'm glad for him.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 27, 2010)

Khris said:


> cena is easily a bigger star than rock when speaking wrestling-wise..
> 
> austin and hogan is arguable..


Not sure if serious.  Rock had a show named after him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 27, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Not sure if serious.  Rock had a show named after him.



now i am not sure if this argument is serious.. 

cena had a belt made for him and it stayed 

see why arguments like these are useless 


rock has never reached "more important than company" status.. they fed him to Hollywood, and they didn't even suffer.. dammit even foley replaced him for a while.. currently, better talent than foley can't even dream of replacing cena..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 27, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> But Hogan is bigger than Cena. He was both the top face and heel in two totally different boom eras of wrestling.


Never said Hogan wasn't bigger than Cena. 



> I just wish Lesnar hadn't quite. Everything Cena has now would have been merely a fraction of what Brock could have achieved.
> 
> But he's happy with Sable and their kid so I guess I'm glad for him.


Not really. Brock really wasn't that good of a draw and even if he wanted to keep doing pro wrestling, I doubt he'd ever have the run on-top that Cena has enjoyed thus far.


----------



## Grandia (Dec 27, 2010)

Mark Henry would outdraw them all if he won the wwe title


----------



## Watchman (Dec 27, 2010)

Where did the whole "HENRY=RATINGS" thing come from, anyway?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 27, 2010)

>Kaval Released


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 27, 2010)

Grandia said:


> Mark Henry would outdraw them all if he won the wwe title





Watchman said:


> Where did the whole "HENRY=RATINGS" thing come from, anyway?



I've always wanted to hear Henry talk about the industry. I know from interviews and quotes that he's smart as fuck, but idk if that intelligence transfers over to wrestling.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 27, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I've always wanted to hear Henry talk about the industry. I know from interviews and quotes that he's smart as fuck, but idk if that intelligence transfers over to wrestling.


It actually does. He knows his role(big man babyface gatekeeper) and doesn't try to do dumb shit that'd hurt that image(I'm lookin' at YOU, Abyss).

I'd love to see a Henry shoot vid when he's finally done because I'm sure he has a bunch of interesting stories to tell.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 27, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Not really. Brock really wasn't that good of a draw and even if he wanted to keep doing pro wrestling, I doubt he'd ever have the run on-top that Cena has enjoyed thus far.



i am pretty sure cena was on the verge of burying/out-drawing brock.. brock played it smart and quit.. 



Watchman said:


> Where did the whole "HENRY=RATINGS" thing come from, anyway?



i can honestly say, henry could be quite believable as a maineventer.. too bad his stint with batista failed hard



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> It actually does. He knows his role(big man babyface gatekeeper) and doesn't try to do dumb shit that'd hurt that image(I'm lookin' at YOU, Abyss).
> 
> I'd love to see a Henry shoot vid when he's finally done because I'm sure he has a bunch of interesting stories to tell.



fuck me, i'd pay for that shit..


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 27, 2010)

The dichotomy of promo stylings between CM and Cena are startling at the very least.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 27, 2010)

I found that Batista comment to be in bad taste.

The guy's time is over. Stop bringing his ass up in conversations.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 27, 2010)

Miz vs King will be awesome.
I'm loving to see King back to the ring.


----------



## Darc (Dec 27, 2010)

Batista should come outta retirement


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 27, 2010)

Mark Henry would _never_ draw as champion, no matter how much they push him.

The guy is a glorified Mable.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 27, 2010)

wow i can't believe they are doing JoMo dirty like that.  A championship match next week?  All that means is that they plan on having Miz retain and killing any sort of rivalry between the two.  

They must really hate JoMo if they want to bury this thing quick


----------



## Starrk (Dec 27, 2010)

If the title match happens next week on Raw, then who will Miz face at RR?


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 27, 2010)

Vice said:


> Mark Henry would _never_ draw as champion, no matter how much they push him.
> 
> The guy is a glorified Mable.


Also, LOL.
Ratings are obviously more important than pushing Kidd and Andrews.  Ironic segments were ironic.

Poor JoMo.


----------



## Legend (Dec 27, 2010)

Riley will probably interfere, Jomo loses, rematch at RR, not that hard to guess


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 27, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> It actually does. He knows his role(big man babyface gatekeeper) and doesn't try to do dumb shit that'd hurt that image(I'm lookin' at YOU, Abyss).
> 
> I'd love to see a Henry shoot vid when he's finally done because I'm sure he has a bunch of interesting stories to tell.


Word. I feel if Kane can put on underwhelming matches and get a strap for being loyal, so can Henry. After all, Kane never splash Kurt Angle thru a table


Khris said:


> i am pretty sure cena was on the verge of burying/out-drawing brock.. brock played it smart and quit..



Cena was a midcarder when Brock left


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 27, 2010)

Miz loses to KIng.  LOL.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2010)

Simply excellent.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 27, 2010)

more like exquisite


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2010)

Lol at that guy who screamed out, "BORING" just as CM Punk's segment finished.

.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 27, 2010)

Well to be honest it was kinda boring.  Not his usual funny self this December and stuff


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 27, 2010)

Lawler should've worn some Max Repel


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2010)

Nothing like the fans .

Dat Miz.

In before Lawler vs. Miz at RR /anotheryoma.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 27, 2010)

Yay sneak attack.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 27, 2010)

Lawler vs Miz what a total waste of Championship material


----------



## Shadow (Dec 27, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOO PUNK can't be on NEXUS!!!! S.E.S.  was so much better


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 27, 2010)

Otunga here!!!


----------



## Shadow (Dec 27, 2010)

This is boring............Wade Barret was a good leader on nexus.  Decent wrestler decent mic skills.  No need for new management or anything

lol at heath slater screaming like a girl "WE ARE NEXUS" lol


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 27, 2010)

Punk n Nexus - Barrett = irony


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 27, 2010)

Wait till Berret comes back and defends John Cena.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Zabuza said:


> Wait till Berret comes back and defends John Cena.



LOL I have a feeling thats gonna happen.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 27, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 27, 2010)

The Nexus is Straight Edge! That means they're better than they were before!


----------



## Starrk (Dec 27, 2010)

Zabuza said:


> Wait till Berret comes back and defends John Cena.



Ugh. 

Do not want.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 27, 2010)

nSESus now  or Straight Edge Nexus.

Actually I am actually ok with Punk taking over the group that basically killed SES (not in kafabe terms but in reality SES was not going to shine with Nexus about).  Just no wade defending cena please.  Have him take out Orton or Miz or go solo.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 27, 2010)

This is actually a pretty interesting turn of events, though it kinda makes me question if WWE remembers the whole "bigger picture" thing Nexus were talking about so long ago.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 27, 2010)

Straight Nexus has a better ring to it. Also very lolworthy.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 27, 2010)

They should make Bobby Heenan the anon GM.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 27, 2010)

Not sure how i feel about this


----------



## Starrk (Dec 27, 2010)

I rack my brain trying to think of someone who would have so much confidence in Miz's abilities.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 27, 2010)

Michael Cole?


----------



## Starrk (Dec 27, 2010)

Unless he's playing stupid, I don't think so.

Pretty sure it's going to be someone out of left field; someone we would never expect.


----------



## Grandia (Dec 28, 2010)

$500,000 watch

id love to see cody diss blacks next


----------



## Ae (Dec 28, 2010)

I cant say I was surprise, though it didn't happen exactly how I pictured it but yeah...

Welcome to Nexus CM Punk


----------



## Darc (Dec 28, 2010)

Shout outs to whoever called Punk being the leader of Nexus 

Can't say I really like it tho, its gonna be like a re run of what's been going on just with Punk in charge, so dumb and if Barrett comes back to Cenas aid then skazcnaljcnsdakfjncjsdakl


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 28, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> They should make Bobby Heenan the anon GM.



Bobby Heenan's dying, dude.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 28, 2010)

Vice said:


> Bobby Heenan's dying, dude.



That guy next to him could just give him his fat to keep him alive. Don't ask me how that works.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 28, 2010)

Vice said:


> Bobby Heenan's dying, dude.



Oh fuck no!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah he has throat cancer. Man he looks so thin.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 28, 2010)

And even if he was able to be GM, Heenan said that, if you're thinking about getting into pro wrestling now, just put a gun in your mouth.

Still, best heel manager and probably best commentator ever. 

I read his book years ago. Was really interesting.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2010)

Sexy said:


> I cant say I was surprise, though it didn't happen exactly how I pictured it but yeah...
> 
> Welcome to Nexus CM Punk



And one of Wrestlemania's matches : U.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 28, 2010)

punk with nexus; not sure if wants 

not to mention their segments were a bit underwhelming 




Chaos Ghost said:


> Cena was a midcarder when Brock left



a mid carder who pretty much squashed the big show 



S.A.F said:


> That guy next to him could just give him his fat to keep him alive. Don't ask me how that works.



now i know you just didn't call bundy fat :amazed


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 28, 2010)

Khris said:


> a mid carder who pretty much squashed the big show



Big Show's a mid carder too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 28, 2010)

Vice said:


> Big Show's a mid carder too.



*squashed *being the keyword..

and wasn't he feuding with lesnar and taker those years?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 28, 2010)

Khris said:


> a mid carder who pretty much squashed the big show


Squashed him by having to use a padlock and brass knuckles to beat him? And didn't Show get up right after the three count at Mania? How is that squashing?


Khris said:


> *squashed *being the keyword..
> 
> and wasn't he feuding with lesnar and taker those years?



He "feuded" with Lesner and Taker the same way Kofi "feuded" with Orton. 

Actually scratch that, Kofi got more rub from Orton. At least he actually made Orton look vulnerable with that leg drop throw the tables


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2010)

Vice said:


> Big Show's a mid carder too.



Hey .                        **


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 28, 2010)

That's what I always loved about Cena's "Superman" gimmick.

His finisher's origin is it's a weaksauce version of the F-5. 

Though John is actually legit strong. Not Lesnar strong but I think he could do an F-5 if they let him. Yet he's stuck with the F-U.


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 28, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Hey .                        **



What? He is.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2010)

Can't say that I agree. 

Too many accomplishments championship wise.

 And he was the main face for a bit on Smackdown this year. Come on son.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 28, 2010)

Big Show will always be a guy whose walked the line between Main Eventer and Upper Mid Carder. At the time in question, he was a Upper Mid Carder.


----------



## Vice (Dec 28, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Can't say that I agree.
> 
> Too many accomplishments championship wise.
> 
> And he was the main face for a bit on Smackdown this year. Come on son.



Honestly, there's a clear difference between main event and upper mid card. Main event guys are people you can give a title reign to and sustain business, an upper mid card guy will obtain championships, yes, but you can't build the business around them.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 29, 2010)

The future is now bitches

Which is better?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 29, 2010)

First one.

It just took Punk to make Nexus relevant.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 29, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> First one.
> 
> It just took Punk to make Nexus relevant.



The man is filled with charisma and talent. He could elevate any stable, really. It's a shame his other stable got shit on and disbanded before they ever had time to really shine.


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 29, 2010)

Neither.

Its Nexus. S.E.S. is done, over, and finished. Leave it in the past.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 29, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> Neither.
> 
> Its Nexus. S.E.S. is done, over, and finished. Leave it in the past.



It's better than either one of those things.

It's Nexus...

With mother fucking CM Punk.

It's more than the sum of its parts.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 29, 2010)

Well some Klik behavior prevented Punk and Gallows getting titles.

But Nexus is Straight Edge, that means they are better now.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 29, 2010)

Bleh, the Punk/Nexus stuff is extremely stupid. Punk can feud with Cena without Nexus. They got 6 months worth of storylines and angles out of 7 greenhorns and the ending of TLC was decisive and final. Bringing Nexus back as Punk's lackeys does nothing for anyone involved(the fact that people are deluding themselves into thinking otherwise is... baffling. ). Doesn't really help that RAW royally sucked outside of Orton/Sheamus, either.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 29, 2010)

So Cena is injured.  The future IS now.


----------



## Legend (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh shit there is hope for the world, i like cena but this is a big break for the future


----------



## Starrk (Dec 29, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Bleh, the Punk/Nexus stuff is extremely stupid. Punk can feud with Cena without Nexus. They got 6 months worth of storylines and angles out of 7 greenhorns and the ending of TLC was decisive and final. Bringing Nexus back as Punk's lackeys does nothing for anyone involved(the fact that people are deluding themselves into thinking otherwise is... baffling. ). Doesn't really help that RAW royally sucked outside of Orton/Sheamus, either.



Now that it's January, expect to see subtle hints towards Trips' return at Royal Rumble against Sheamus.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Squashed him by having to use a padlock and brass knuckles to beat him? And didn't Show get up right after the three count at Mania? How is that squashing?


big show is a "big guy", actually bigger than a "big guy".. cena did nothing but 2 f-u's and the brass knuckles in the whole match.. you have to realize cena was morrison over 6 months ago..

if 6 montsh ago morrison defeated show the same way, it would still be called a squash.. 



> He "feuded" with Lesner and Taker the same way Kofi "feuded" with Orton.
> 
> Actually scratch that, Kofi got more rub from Orton. At least he actually made Orton look vulnerable with that leg drop throw the tables



upper mid card sounds about right.. cena was kinda over, but not to the point to squash big show at mania..


----------



## Vice (Dec 29, 2010)

Legend said:


> Oh shit there is hope for the world, i like cena but this is a big break for the future



Until Cena's eventual return.


----------



## b0rt (Dec 29, 2010)

I should be a writer for wrestling!!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 29, 2010)

Make sure to have your heel fuck a dead body until the dead body gets pregnant and gives birth to a hand while the heel eats the dead person's dog.


----------



## b0rt (Dec 29, 2010)

I was thinkin like Big Zeq playing the "bigg nigg" role where hes all like "I'll see you in the ring latah, and I'mma put yo ass in a wheelchair!"

or make Cena's name John Cener instead of Cena and make him team with Swagger and Swaggers wrestling name can be "Colgate."

And make Ric Flair the WHC and rename Matt Morgan "CONCUSSION!!" lmao


----------



## Darc (Dec 29, 2010)

I hope Cena isn't gonna be out of action, that kills like EVERYTHING RAW has interesting besides Orton/Bryan


----------



## b0rt (Dec 29, 2010)

what about Nexus?? I agree in a way that a lot of Raw may be a mess but some of it is pretty appealing.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 29, 2010)

Stark said:


> Now that it's January, expect to see subtle hints towards Trips' return at Royal Rumble against Sheamus.


And I'll expect to be snoring when he comes back and bores the shit out of me again.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 29, 2010)

Well he is getting older. 

Still, one of my favorite wrestlers ever. I miss the McMahon-Helmsley Era. Though it did drag on a bit too long. Vince had to (of course) put himself in it just like with the Corporate Ministry.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 29, 2010)

Cena era could not last forever.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 29, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Bleh, the Punk/Nexus stuff is extremely stupid. Punk can feud with Cena without Nexus. They got 6 months worth of storylines and angles out of 7 greenhorns and the ending of TLC was decisive and final. Bringing Nexus back as Punk's lackeys does nothing for anyone involved(the fact that people are deluding themselves into thinking otherwise is... baffling. ). Doesn't really help that RAW royally sucked outside of Orton/Sheamus, either.



Indeed, I really do not like Punk having Nexus as his doom-bots. Hopefully Punk loses his men at Royal Rumble or something, because I really don't want to see a rehash of the Nexus storyline. Hm, at the very least the WWE could give Nexus a make over and make them straight edge zombies .


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 29, 2010)

The best thing WWE could do for Punk's career is to bring someone like Raven in and rehash this storyline. This shit was intense:


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 29, 2010)

One problem - Raven is about a decade passed his prime. He kinda sucks now.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Dec 29, 2010)

Pilaf said:


> The best thing WWE could do for Punk's career is to bring someone like Raven in and rehash this storyline. This shit was intense:



I don't think E cares about Punk's career that much.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 29, 2010)

Elim Rawne said:


> I don't think E cares about Punk's career that much.


Agreed.  I think he has this 'push' because WWE just can't ignore him anymore.


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 29, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> And I'll expect to be snoring when he comes back and bores the shit out of me again.



All the way until his next injury.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 29, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> One problem - Raven is about a decade passed his prime. He kinda sucks now.


That's being pretty generous, too. 

Oh, and  @ all the "the WWE doesn't care about Punk's career" crap. Dude's one of the most established heels in the company and can feud with anybody on the roster and wouldn't look out of place. If he was being booked like Jay Lethal, then maybe there'd be a point there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2010)

punk is like the top heel right now..


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Dec 29, 2010)

The best thing they could do for Punk's career is have a major feud with the company's top face...oh wait.

Punk's in the same position Jericho's been in forever. He can work the upper midcard or the main event no problem, and spending a while in the upper midcard on Smackdown this year hasn't ruined his ability to jump right back into the main event at all.

Speaking of which, looking back, 2010 has been the opposite of 2009 with regards to comparing Smackdown and Raw. Smackdown this year did an absolutely horrible job of getting new guys over and almost buried Punk. Del Rio's a success story, but Rhodes has been bounced around, McIntyre didn't get over, Ziggler went through a rough stretch there that he's recently come out of, Swagger's right back where he started, Kaval was buried and is gone, and besides Swagger the belt's been held by older guys.

On Raw, on the other hand, Sheamus, Barrett, and the Miz have all emerged as credible main eventers, Punk's right back in the main event, Danielson's getting a dominant US title run, and even Morrison's getting pushed. Raw managed to get over a stable of nobodies essentially and had them main event SummerSlam for God's sake, and it didn't even look out of place. Raw's been far more successful than Smackdown this year.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Dec 29, 2010)

I still don't like how they saddled him with NXT when they could've kept SES or have a Solo feud with Cena. Then again, I admit my opinion might be a tad wrong. I only started watching WWE again a couple of months ago.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank goodness for Punk.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 29, 2010)

Punk has been a made man since 2008. As soon as WWE decides to heavily protect you at the top of the card, you're pretty much set. The heel turn further cemented that guaranteed main-event status in the long term.

I expect Jack Swagger to rejoin the fray within the next year and a half. He's really starting to get his groove back.



> Numerous wrestling media sources are now reporting that former TNA Knockouts Champion Awesome Kong (Kia Stevens) has signed a deal with WWE. This comes just hours after Kong posted a cryptic message on Twitter that we reported on earlier.
> 
> When contacted directly about the rumors, Kong told Wrestleview.com that she wasn't confirming anything right now, but was "definitely enjoying the buzz."



Holy shit.


----------



## b0rt (Dec 29, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Thank goodness for Punk.



And Chef Boyardee!


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 30, 2010)

Cena goes from being out for months to 6 weeks in the span of a few hours via dirtsheets....



...i'll admit i chuckled.


----------



## Darc (Dec 30, 2010)

Wait, is Cena gonna be off from matches now or what? How are they gonna explain that .__.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 30, 2010)

Word has it Kong has been signed by the WWE. Also there is talks with Mistico again, is this the right one or is it Mystico that is the desired luchador?


----------



## Grandia (Dec 30, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Punk has been a made man since 2008. As soon as WWE decides to heavily protect you at the top of the card, you're pretty much set. The heel turn further cemented that guaranteed main-event status in the long term.
> 
> I expect Jack Swagger to rejoin the fray within the next year and a half. He's really starting to get his groove back.
> 
> ...



if true, Beth vs Kong at WM27 Please!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 30, 2010)

Only after Kong decimates Laycool. You know you want to see it.


----------



## Vox (Dec 30, 2010)

I dont want to see Kong anywhere near my television screen thank you very much.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 30, 2010)

Question. Has the World Heavyweight Championship regained any dignity or honor? I mean, sure the likes of Flair, Sting and Triple H wore it but the last time I really watched wrestling, it was being defended at WrestleMania....*BEFORE* the McMahon/Trump hair match.

Which is pathetic because I thought the winner of the Royal Rumble was supposed to main event WrestleMania. The winner of the Rumble that year was stuck in the third or fourth to last match.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 30, 2010)

Damn...Cena got injured? If he does have to take time off, I wonder how the "creative" team will handle this. Because quite frankly, Punk/Orton feud=

Im not too happy about Punk being followed around by Nexus. I was hoping we'd get the hard line, Straight Edge Punk that was sonning the shit outta Jeff and Rey like it was nothing!


----------



## Vox (Dec 30, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Question. Has the World Heavyweight Championship regained any dignity or honor? I mean, sure the likes of Flair, Sting and Triple H wore it but the last time I really watched wrestling, it was being defended at WrestleMania....*BEFORE* the McMahon/Trump hair match.
> 
> Which is pathetic because I thought the winner of the Royal Rumble was supposed to main event WrestleMania. The winner of the Rumble that year was stuck in the third or fourth to last match.



They need a really dominant WHC, truth be told. Hasn't been one since, what, the first Batista reign? When Batista held it then and just ran rampant through the contenders. Would've been better if we had the Batista/Taker program during that reign but he went and got injured so whatever. I thought that it look pretty good about then

But both titles seem to be diminishing somewhat as of late. Maybe it's because the feuds have been completely eclipsed by the Nexus/Cena or just the lack of interesting feuds surrounding the titles. Just something missing.

And everyone knows the WHC is the ginger-haired brother of the WWE title so unless it has Taker involved, it won't be _the _Main Event at Wrestlemania. 


...Right?


----------



## Grandia (Dec 30, 2010)

Tiffany's latest tweet


----------



## Legend (Dec 30, 2010)

Niiice


----------



## b0rt (Dec 30, 2010)

too skinny.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice hair, though.


----------



## b0rt (Dec 30, 2010)

^yea I agree.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 30, 2010)

If it wasn't for her weird voice I would be jealous of Drew.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 30, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Im not too happy about Punk being followed around by Nexus.



Agreed. It's a solid story, but I'm not into it.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 30, 2010)

FUCKING CENA STOP GETTING HURT! 

Fuck! Last thing i want is more Orton and this is gonna happen now that Cena is hurt.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 30, 2010)

Grandia said:


> Tiffany's latest tweet



Torrie Wilson has really let herself go.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 31, 2010)

Awesome Kong going to WWE.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 31, 2010)

Mickie James just put herself in the same category as Michael Jordan and Michael Jackson.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 31, 2010)

Huh? I gave up on TNA basically so you lost me.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 31, 2010)

Well obviously she meant the initials.


----------



## Grandia (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 31, 2010)

LOL awesome FAIL.


----------



## b0rt (Dec 31, 2010)

poor trent barretta.


----------



## Legend (Dec 31, 2010)

that is tooo funny


----------



## b0rt (Dec 31, 2010)

except its not funny when a guy fucks up and actually breaks his neck.


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 31, 2010)

Gyarados said:


> except its not funny when a guy fucks up and actually breaks his neck.



a bit to serious dont ya think? the way he landed wasn't close to his head or neck, he landed on his back as he should have.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks like Trent Barretta will be taking Kavals spot on SmackDown in the mid-card. He's actually had some pretty decent singles performances on Superstars lately, so I can't complain. Good for him.

For a guy who is only 23 years old, he's pretty damn talented.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 31, 2010)

I know i shouldn't be laughing but


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 31, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Looks like Trent Barretta will be taking Kavals spot on SmackDown in the mid-card. He's actually had some pretty decent singles performances on Superstars lately, so I can't complain. Good for him.
> 
> For a guy who is only 23 years old, he's pretty damn talented.



He's only 23 years old?

He looks older.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2010)

red bros could make a pretty sweat tag team if booked right..


----------



## b0rt (Dec 31, 2010)

InBrightestDay said:


> Looks like Trent Barretta will be taking Kavals spot on SmackDown in the mid-card. He's actually had some pretty decent singles performances on Superstars lately, so I can't complain. Good for him.
> 
> For a guy who is only 23 years old, he's pretty damn talented.



yea I like Trent Barreta, definately a lot better than Kaval.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 1, 2011)

Gyarados said:


> yea I like Trent Barreta, definately a lot better than Kaval.





*GOOD ONE, D00D!*​


----------



## Vox (Jan 1, 2011)

Gyarados said:


> yea I like Trent Barreta, definately a lot better than Kaval.



I'm with this guy, actually.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 1, 2011)

Kaval either gets underrated or _hugely_ overrated. Kaval lies in between, IMO. A solid talent, but kind of unspectactular. Trent Barretta is pretty much in the same boat at this point (but is younger), except Kaval wrestled on DAINDYS~! so that automatically makes him superior to the majority of mid-card talents WWE have, apparently.

I'd say Trent is cleanly the better baby-face in peril, although thats something Ki really only improved on once he arrived in FCW.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2011)

......Who is Trent Barreta?


----------



## Vox (Jan 10, 2011)

What the fuck is going on here?


----------



## Watchman (Jan 10, 2011)

Holy shit, no posts for 9 days? What the fuck?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jan 10, 2011)

Admins are purging a lot of old threads.

New thread is here:
Marco FC


----------



## Grandia (Jan 12, 2011)

whoops my bad


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 5, 2012)

Looks like WWE has reached some sort of business deal with AJPW. I am hoping for a Muta vs. Taker match. Its really too bad we couldn't have that in like 1998 but it would still be really good.


----------



## Tazmo (Oct 5, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

